# ***WRUW RIGHT NOW?....Show ‘EM!!!*** Part 4



## GlennO

New thread....


----------



## 6R15




----------



## drhr

SD 4K


----------



## brybajlak

This bad boy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero

Back from revision directly to wirst, my Enicar Jet Graph:


----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## YevKasem




----------



## dantan

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


----------



## pyddet

Finally headed home. The Oris BC3 was a great companion for my trip.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

Birthday gift! Citizen Chandler Titanium. Eco-drive, sapphire crystal, hardened titanium. Lots of watch for the money.


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## Jazzmaster

A new arrival on the wrist today...


----------



## zed073




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Lots of likes given out this morning for some beautiful pieces. 
CWC for me on this gorgeous summer Sunday morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estradagy

Ramblin' on this Sunday 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Titan


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Nevets750

I panicked when I couldn't post to the Part 3 forum, then I remembered the same thing happened going from Part 2 to 3! And after a quick search, Part 4!!.

I'm back to the Panerai PAM682. 42mm of dive watch bliss!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Solace

Beautiful but humid Tennessee. Wearing my Ball today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

My very humble Casio F-91-W ... Gold


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice Sunday y'all!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

El Primero today.


----------



## pmuskin01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Midnattssol  but on an old DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas today


----------



## El-Duderino

Thread 3 is dead! Long live Thread 4!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Back at work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## frldyz

6/24 PADI


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Change for the gym









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

Black Bay on a lazy Sunday to finish the weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Laco Aachen Blau Strunde 42mm on Helm Canvas with Rechere butterfly deployant..


----------



## 41Mets

And I'm heading out to dinner still in my gym shorts but that doesn't mean I can wear my versatile datejust!


----------



## garydusa

Got all "Heroic18" today...


----------



## atdegs

Captain Cook at the home of the Goonies


----------



## warsh

atdegs said:


> Captain Cook at the home of the Goonies


Great shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smaf1003

Date+Day this Sunday


----------



## zed073

Same thing happened to me this morning while I was using Tapatalk.
Beauty watch by the way.



Nevets750 said:


> I panicked when I couldn't post to the Part 3 forum, then I remembered the same thing happened going from Part 2 to 3! And after a quick search, Part 4!!.
> 
> I'm back to the Panerai PAM682. 42mm of dive watch bliss!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

zed073 said:


> Same thing happened to me this morning while I was using Tapatalk.
> Beauty watch by the way.


Glad we both figured it out! I realized when I couldn't post to the old forum that I am addicted!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Love this ceramic shiny chrono. These pushers and crown are fun.


----------



## El-Duderino

Swapped out some straps. Really liking this stingray combo with the PO2500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## eblackmo

Bb









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hasto092




----------



## brybajlak

It's not Tuesday but it is a classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

1979









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## VicLeChic

Seacraft Chrono


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Kulprit

Leather shoes today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Right now !


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Quake1028

Much better pic of this guy today.


----------



## 59yukon01

MMMonday........


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## 41Mets

I'm confused... Is it a sub or a bagel?


----------



## leFroy

Vintage diver on Tropic day. 1961 Rodania 'jumbo' Super Compressor, 1965 Bulova Snorkel, 60s Citizen Auto Dater UNI double-crown.. still can't tell what the time is :-d


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Andrew T

Catching a few rays before work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SAR









Tapawatch


----------



## El-Duderino

"Monday morning you sure look fine"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz

6-25


----------



## digikam




----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> I'm confused... Is it a sub or a bagel?


Neither ... that's a roll-ex.


----------



## Vioviv

Montblanc Monday ...


----------



## 41Mets

In NJ bagels are NOT rolls!


Vioviv said:


> Neither ... that's a roll-ex.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624

New shoes on this little lady - Hamilton Chrono-Matic with black leather rally strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

BLNR to start the week.

Cheers!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

It's been the Ginault Ocean Rover all day for me until I go get my Watches back from the safe 
Have a great day.


----------



## zed073

Aevum Apex for the afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Went on a short hike today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brybajlak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfredtv

Omega Moon watch with a change up brown strap!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Not been able to post for a week, all the icons disappeared, back now

























G


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Cleef

Marinemaster


----------



## Spunwell

LV for a rainy start to the work week


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> Not been able to post for a week, all the icons disappeared, back now
> View attachment 13250707
> View attachment 13250709
> View attachment 13250723
> View attachment 13250739
> 
> G


Good to have you back Gino.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb

I found this while browsing eBay and figured I'd take a chance on it.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

explorin


----------



## abzack

Girard Perregaux









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

Earlier my son and I hit up the 2000 acre park not too far from us for an adventure. The only thing more I could have asked for from the watch was...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Mosquito repellent Haha. This bad boy has lasted me 3 years now in pools, oceans, and workouts.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Glad you're back. You were missed G.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Not been able to post for a week, all the icons disappeared, back now
> View attachment 13250707
> View attachment 13250709
> View attachment 13250723
> View attachment 13250739
> 
> G


----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date 20180625 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## castlk




----------



## qtip.416




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## RC Crown

How is the lume on that? looks like it would light up the night. Nice band for it!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## CarlosB




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Palmettoman

SKX day today. Pretty cool that a $200 watch can be so good.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

In line at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## carloscastro7

On a sunny summer day this is it...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

No surprise










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndavoli

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀ 
Hope you all have a great day. Wearing the Monta Triumph today. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Vioviv

From PST, I say good evening to all my friends in GMT!


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Carrera997

32 year old Datejust










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

The one that started this whole watch mess!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Still one of my favorite dials.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

mm300


----------



## Relo60

Mid-day change and wrist time for Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Palmettoman

New Toxic zulu strap arrived just in time for a lunchtime watch change. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH8 On Mesh


----------



## bgn!

Sinn 657 20180626 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

Happy Tuesday

Cheers!


----------



## VicLeChic

Happy Tuesday everyone. Wearing this big boy today. It sits high on the wrist and is top heavy but sturdy and one of my favorite pieces, my unicorn since 2013. A clean, subdued and elegant dial with applied silver indices on a rugged case, part brushed, part polished. The perfect balance between yin and yang in a sports watch IMHO.

Breitling Avenger Seawolf, stratus silver


----------



## Watchcollector21

Been called to a meeting at Windsor castle,






























where Harry & Megan got married.
Took TC3.3


----------



## atdegs

Metro


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

B&M Capeland GMT Alarm :]


----------



## 41Mets

Change of watch for the late afternoon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## jatherly

SBPP003


----------



## endotreated

Sporting a new strap


----------



## Spunwell

ND subby today


----------



## RC Crown

Wow I love that watch, it looks ace on that strap. Now I am second guessing my next purchase. I will be looking up that watch. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## deepsea03

Peyton and a Heuer Bund


----------



## RC Crown

Played hard this afternoon...
Going to play hard tonight...well somewhat, I'm getting older b-) Probably just drinks with the wife haha...


----------



## bigred7078

Matchy matchy today


----------



## hoppes-no9

brrrdn said:


> B&M Capeland GMT Alarm :]


Now there's one you don't see every day. Looks great, I like it a lot


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TX-WJ

Had not worn this in quite a while. Sea Urchin on Strapcode "President". To this day, still love this combo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## castlk




----------



## brybajlak

From suit to casual, love this every damn day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Pimmsley

Joy... :-!


----------



## smmht

SKX007!! Can't go wrong with that


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## VicLeChic

My little Cayman


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

In line again at DD for iced coffee.










Using Tapatalk so this post is probably filled with errors.


----------



## 59yukon01

I see no reason to change, so day 3.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace

So. Much. Rain.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

This for the morning.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Wearing my Celestial Silk today, I was wondering if there were any other watches out there at any price with completely hand-embroidered silk dials.

Friends, know of any?















Movement photo courtesy of Zen Love and A Blog To Watch


----------



## carloscastro7

At the office with my SARB









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## DMCBanshee

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Andrew T

Another great day in the UK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos Club II today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sub-c no date









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k

Meetings in Brussels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## FTE




----------



## Brey17

Vintage Seiko Navigator Timer.

Building a new home and put a metal roof on the shop.


----------



## hopscottch

Dan Henry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss Wednesday!

















I really like how they squared off the lugs.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Jeep99dad

Missed my JLC while on vaca, happy to wear it today.


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celldoc

Solace said:


> So. Much. Rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm also soggy in Tennessee...am thinking about building an Ark!


----------



## GMT_Bezel

Omega Speedmaster Professional on Leather NATO strap


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Got it just yesterday.
Seiko 6139 chrono. Very good condition considering the age, chrono works perfect.


----------



## zed073

Nevets750 said:


> Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Killer watch. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Swap to the Steinhart.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp

I just can't get enough of this dial/handset!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Waiting for the train with my new Stowa


----------



## 41Mets

Awww yeah... In its natural environment









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfb

For today.


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## Spunwell

Seventwoone for hump day this week


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## J.D.B.

Comfy destro.


----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## Nevets750

zed073 said:


> Killer watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Thanks pal!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

OfficerCamp said:


> I just can't get enough of this dial/handset!


I agree! Awesome combo!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Something dressing and a fordable today. Orient Bambino small seconds


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## sickondivers

Tudor Air Tiger #Rolex


----------



## CarlosB

Milgauss


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Jo Hande

Arrived today ... and on the wrist ! Seiko SNKF63J1.


----------



## Andrew T

Turtle time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Raider


----------



## FTE

Esquire Chrono on a comfy leather NATO strap.













*Save**Save*​


----------



## MarceloTK

Seiko presage









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## OfficerCamp

Coffee and WUS with my Glycine Combat Sub. Good morning!


----------



## Rocket1991

FTE said:


> Esquire Chrono on a comfy leather NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 13257427
> View attachment 13257435
> *Save**Save*​


Old ESQs such a nice sight!


----------



## Palmettoman

emonje said:


> View attachment 13256391
> 
> Got it just yesterday.
> Seiko 6139 chrono. Very good condition considering the age, chrono works perfect.


Great strap combo! Those old 6139's are fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

brunemto said:


> Raider


It looks fresh, original and handsome !


----------



## Palmettoman

CWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Rocket1991 said:


> It looks fresh, original and handsome !


Thank you!


----------



## Quake1028

Can't stay away very long from this one.










Using Tapatalk so this post is probably filled with errors.


----------



## endotreated

A watch I wanted for maybe 3 years... got the watch a week ago and added the bracelet just this morning.



















Tolerances and quality on this watch and bracelet are just unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on a new Oyster Camau bracelet made of blue Horween chromexcel


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Testing out the new tires before it gets to triple digits.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## hun23

omega today


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Deep Blue Pepsi ceramic Tritdiver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Nomos Tangente Neomatic 39 Silvercut


----------



## Itubij

Day 4 of 7
Since they decorated the back, I'll decorate the front


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avian_gator

Headed home from the office with my Rodina. Despite bring one of the least expensive watches I own, it remains one of my favorites. It gets more compliments than any thing else I wear!


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Stowa Marine 20180628 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Cencalhd

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Mk III in Bronze


----------



## took

At work









Time is a gift...


----------



## 41Mets

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

MKii Paradiver on Haveston!


----------



## pyddet

After a couple of weeks of travel, I'm happy to put this Oris Classic Date back on.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Pulsometer on tropic rubber


----------



## Andrew T

A relaxing evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good afternoon all!


----------



## Moss28

Sinn 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Scubapro 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david

Just received the other day. A little bit smitten at the moment.
*Sinn 856 UTC*


----------



## thomas-david

franco60 said:


> Scubapro 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a real beauty. How much did this set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## franco60

thomas-david said:


> This is a real beauty. How much did this set you back if you don't mind me asking?


PM me to discuss. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2 Expedition









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## roberev

Ball for BMW


----------



## Spunwell

Explorer today while making dinner so my lovely bride can enjoy some kayak time on the lake.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

Almost over! If it ends on time








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Thought this shot looked neat








Sent from phone so good chance all are sideways lol


----------



## gtreisman

Corum jumping hour

Movement: automatic Corum Caliber CO-154HS with 26 jewels, 28,800 vph and power reserve of 42 hours

Functions: hours (jumping), minutes and subsidiary seconds

Case: Stainless Steel, 42mm in diameter and 11 mm in height, with Top movable lugs for wearing comfort, sapphire crystal, steel crown with logo and solid back is water resistant to 50 meters

Dial: engine-turned, Salmon outer field and silver inner circle, applied printed big black Arabic numerals and steel minute hand and inscription "Limited Edition No xxx/300"


----------



## Dan T.

Casio MDV106 on a steel bracelet on Lake Michigan...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

eblackmo said:


> Bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Amazingly nice watch-i don't know anything about Benzinger-can you tell me the year and the movement?


----------



## lavantmj

Mako mod and a smoke


----------



## green_pea




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GMT for the evening


----------



## Jeep99dad

Midnattssol tonight


----------



## JonS1967

bikehomero said:


> Back from revision directly to wirst, my Enicar Jet Graph:
> 
> View attachment 13246195


Super cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13247209
> 
> 
> View attachment 13247213
> 
> 
> Have a nice Sunday y'all!


That's a really beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

Dan T. said:


> Casio MDV106 on a steel bracelet on Lake Michigan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I will be getting one, awesome value! Looks beach ready:-!


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ today.


----------



## VicLeChic

Yachty yadi yadi yada


----------



## CarlosB

Alpinist


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## hozburun




----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, Oris BC4













G


----------



## victorarmd

Orient day for me








Trimis de pe al meu SM-G930F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

gtreisman said:


> Amazingly nice watch-i don't know anything about Benzinger-can you tell me the year and the movement?


Cheers. Made in Germany in 2018 and the movement is an ETA 6498. That has been hand skelotenised and engraved.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jbro3

Tissot Jump Hour


----------



## Dan T.

RC Crown said:


> I will be getting one, awesome value! Looks beach ready:-!


I call it a "beater," but it's much more than that. I WANT to dislike this watch, but I CAN'T. The fact that I paid $40 USD for it (new), and the bracelet was another $10 (new), that it keeps good time, looks sharp as a tack, takes a beating, and generally impresses others (before I tell them it's "just a Casio") has been like a religious awakening. The reason is that I don't like the idea that a $40 watch impresses me (and others) this much. It's some bass-ackwards force in the universe that drives me nuts when I think about it. It feels worse than stealing. But hey, I'm starting to embrace it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Quake1028

Rainy Friday.










Using Tapatalk so this post is probably filled with errors.


----------



## Andrew T

Another great day brings the monster out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

Summer Shoes


----------



## Palmettoman

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Coming up to the end of the month; do I switch watches for July or keep this train arollin'?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Solace

Celldoc - I forgot to reply, but right? An ark would be handy lol. I was beginning to have flashbacks to the May floods of 2010. Seems to have dried out over in Cookeville thankfully.

I can tell it's going to be a good day.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

says Yacht-Master on the dial but I don't have a clue how to drive these things


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco again. I love this watch! Pictures don't do it justice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avian_gator

Sporting the 1963 today - I think it works well as a "smart casual" watch, perfect for casual Friday at the office.


----------



## JSRB

Vintage 1970's citizen automatic


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Friday all 

Wearing my new Nodus Retrospect on a chocolate Toxicrooroo nato 










Love the dome and stadium bezel setup as well as the sandwich dial. Heck of a watch for $300


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2. Love the lume on this one!









Just switched the strap to a corodvan Shinola. What do you think?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brosh

Bronze and canvas on a 100° Minnesota day.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bgn!

Stowa Marine 20180629 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Theflyingclocksman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

BLNR to finish the week.

Ran into this by dumb luck getting water at a seedy liquor store!

Cleared them out and will be back!

Cheers!


----------



## hun23

Darth Tuna


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## sweethomela8

Newest addition!








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Legend iii in honeymoon phase. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Stowa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

Hamilton Jazzmaster small second hand ETA 2895-2 (luckily i have not seen any flutter)


----------



## fatalelement

Relented on my usual Speedmaster kick to wear my PerpetuaL Regulator that came in this week.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Reading a good book with my Thunderbird 16263. Anyone remember books?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Boulevard Brewery tour with The Hulk. And friends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

My Russian Diver....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

16710 to finish the work week today


----------



## rfortson

Wore my Speedy to Space Center Houston to hear three of the first female U.S. astronauts, Rhea Seddon, Shannon Lucid, and Anna Fisher. Oh, and saw John Young's suit, with Speedy attached.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T.

59yukon01 said:


>


Gorgeous! What is that? Samurai?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Dan T. said:


> Gorgeous! What is that? Samurai?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you! No it's the SPB053.


----------



## bmil128

Back from surgery after getting a 7750 transplant


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko orange dialed “Arnie” h558. Love it!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Lord, I love the lume on this thing&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sfb

My Omega


----------



## RC Crown

rfortson said:


> Wore my Speedy to Space Center Houston to hear three of the first female U.S. astronauts, Rhea Seddon, Shannon Lucid, and Anna Fisher. Oh, and saw John Young's suit, with Speedy attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very awesome!


----------



## 59yukon01

Afternoon switch for a workout.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RC Crown

Wife is here...so bye bye watch money...lol Ok, I already have my core collection








Leaving store, wife and son are looking at me crazy while it appears that I take a picture of my steering wheel! And they scream at me to watch where I am going! Haha.








Stop at park while I pretend to take picture of scenery!












:-!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Something bright & cheery for a grey,gloomy day...


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday


----------



## took

Have a great weekend









Time is a gift...


----------



## Michael Joseph

First post


----------



## castlk




----------



## El-Duderino

Michael Joseph said:


> First post


Can't go wrong with the PO2500!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## FTE

1961 Seamaster, Cal. 562


----------



## Dukie

Casual Saturday here. So: DJ 16030 on a cheap, comfortable Nato.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## brybajlak

Seiko Saturday for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Today 30 June, saturday, you see ....


----------



## Jo Hande

Sorry, double posting ..


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## VicLeChic

Yacht-Racer, that's how they should have called it anyway .


----------



## ac8587

A day late


----------



## Brosh

Turtle on Uncle Seiko president bracelet









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


----------



## gtreisman

Citizen Campanola 102 grand complication-quartz

This one labeled as a citizen (I bought my father a very similar watch labeled as a Campanola with Roman numerals instead of Arabic)

Large face and remarkable depth to the lacquer inner dial


----------



## El-Duderino

Have a Great Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 Camo


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Tudor









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Saturday soft gray


----------



## DMCBanshee

Palmettoman said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Tapawatch


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my new brown dial Nodus Retrospect on a chocolate Toxicrooroo nato. It really is an incredible value for such a watch and being assembled/tested/regulated in their California shot. Love the the sandwich dial, stadium bezel , and dome crystal.

Indoor lighting 


















Outside lighting in bright sun brings out the beauty of the dial.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchcollector21

Anonimo polluce Bronze on ostrich leather.













G


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 Mod


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## zed073

Morning followed by afternoon. 
Wee bit warm today.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Nevets750 said:


> Tactico TC2. Love the lume on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just switched the strap to a corodvan Shinola. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Awsome Steven,
Like both straps, original more elegant, the shinola strap more rugged but really nice. 
The TC2 is a strap magnet everything looks good on it.
It's nice to swap & change. Enjoy.
G


----------



## zed073

They certainly don't do it justice. 
Such a stunning watch.



JonS1967 said:


> Monaco again. I love this watch! Pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM




----------



## Brey17

Tuckered our kitties.


----------



## TX-WJ

Second day in a row.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## iam7head

GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Blue


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## brunemto

JLC DSC


----------



## ZM-73

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Nevets750

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome Steven,
> Like both straps, original more elegant, the shinola strap more rugged but really nice.
> The TC2 is a strap magnet everything looks good on it.
> It's nice to swap & change. Enjoy.
> G


Thanks Gino. The "strap magnet" is very true. I'm going to flip it back to a nato for the rest of summer so it can get some pool time!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Andowatch Chronograph Diver


----------



## Watchcollector21

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## pyddet

It's been awhile since I wore my Seiko SUS chronograph. I forget how well this watch wears sometimes.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Following your lead Gino.
Watching F1 while celebrating Canada Day.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

This amazing "little prince"


----------



## Grinderman

Caravelle 666 can't really say anything wrong with this thing . Runs like a champ


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

liking the gray nato today


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Uhrmensch

Sub today
Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeffie007

Sbdx014 emperor tuna


----------



## J.D.B.

Four hours over two days later.


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Following your lead Gino.
> Watching F1 while celebrating Canada Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Exellent Brian,
Followed by the World Cup football, then home made burgers a few beers and more football.
Perfect Sunday.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Uhrmensch said:


> Sub today
> Cheers
> View attachment 13265729


I see the Hulk is in London.
Love it mate,
G


----------



## -e-

My beater. Got the colors of Denmark to show my support









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Farer Pointing LE for church and lunch with the family this morning


----------



## RC Crown

A good "TIME" with photo progression!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Quake1028




----------



## maylebox

Happy Submariner Sunday. BTW nothing against the fine knowledgeable folks here on this forum but next time I can't decide between two watches I'm off to see Madame St Jean


----------



## Flazell

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13255505


I have a couple Raymond Weil's and I absolutely love this piece. What model is it?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

Ham Ventura auto-


----------



## hollywoodphil

GULFMAN onnacounta pool maintenance this morning. ️









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## monsieurxu

Wearing my Celestial Bespoke by Maison Celadon today, and marvelling at its intricate cloisonne enamel dial... Have a wonderful Sunday friends!

Photo courtesy of Luxuo and world-renowned photographer Munster


----------



## Brey17

Ok, does this photo annoy anyone?


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Blue lagoon









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Drudge




----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## RC Crown

Brey17 said:


> Ok, does this photo annoy anyone?


Sharp turn? Trying to flip the Denali? Long sleeve and shorts? ???

Looks like your having a good time to me!!!

Did not annoy me once....Ok ya once, what the h*ll are you doing!:-!


----------



## dino8791

Drudge said:


>


Dang! That's cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Quartz, because why not!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I received this one Friday and it hasn't left my wrist since.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## franco60

El Primero 1969.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

RC Crown said:


> Sharp turn? Trying to flip the Denali? Long sleeve and shorts? ???
> 
> Looks like your having a good time to me!!!
> 
> Did not annoy me once....Ok ya once, what the h*ll are you doing!:-!


Haha, I was safely parked at a coffee shop waiting for my wife. Just glad my sandals and socks weren't showing.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Nevets750

Tudor Black Bay Dark at the pool earlier today. I switched back to the OEM nato for the summer. Goes better in the pool than the grey leather









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Watchcollector21 said:


> Exellent Brian,
> Followed by the World Cup football, then home made burgers a few beers and more football.
> Perfect Sunday.
> G


Sounds perfect Gino.
We spent the day at my bil's cottage.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Again









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today driving from San Diego to Vegas to meet up with my family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

UN GMT +/-


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Sounds perfect Gino.
> We spent the day at my bil's cottage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


That looks a better day mate.
G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## romseyman




----------



## ZM-73

Roue SSD3


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## CarlosB

Choice for today: Milgauss


----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

endotreated said:


> This amazing "little prince"


Great looking combo. Is the strap by IWC or aftermarket?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli

At work soaking up the sun


----------



## endotreated

Nevets750 said:


> Great looking combo. Is the strap by IWC or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Aftermarket


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## endotreated




----------



## Grinny456

Freelancer Again


----------



## Kulprit

Back for July










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Oris BC3 7500









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## 59yukon01

MM Monday for me.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀
JLC Sector Dial on Oyster Camau chromexcel strap


----------



## wis_dad

Sub today. I've also been wearing the 5610 for a few days.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

I'm sure the rest if the box is jealous, can't take off the Deep Blue Tritdiver Pepsi ceramic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Damasko lume shot at 10:55...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday members:-!

RW Sinatra edition.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the Camo 007 in the Pool .♀









Tapawatch


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## parsig9

]


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Chilidog67

No picture to post but it is my Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor IV in midnight blue.


----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Seiko to start the week


----------



## sweethomela8

My ST with a newly fitted 1171!








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82




----------



## hun23

on tropic


----------



## bgn!

Seiko Snowflake 20180702 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## green_pea

Relo60 said:


> Happy Monday members:-!
> 
> RW Sinatra edition.
> 
> View attachment 13268655
> View attachment 13268661


Amazing!


----------



## umarrajs

Trainmaster today:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## green_pea




----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley

Yes thats right, the secret word for tonight (or this morning) is... Tuesday Speedy in Melbourne 

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## Kravitz

Wearing a Ventura in Ventura, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

Huckleberry & Co (start up). Myota movement Auto with date and power. 1st watch I bought on this forum. Still really like it. Guess I should fix the date. One of those days


----------



## castlk

*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve*


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5 sawtooth.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Quake1028

Zilla


----------



## Grinny456

*RW does not get enough love around here. One of the best bangs for the buck if you buy it righ*t*;-)*


----------



## anrex

New to the collection...


----------



## Thewatchvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a Happy Tuesday folks

Squale 1545 Heritage Root Beer.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing GMT LE on their blue Barenia leather.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa

*Gruppo Tuesday
















*


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy again today. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

TC2 Tuesday


----------



## Kulprit

Going to be out on the boat over the holiday, so there may be some temporary shake-up coming, but for today it's still...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mizzy

Tudor S&G


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Dobra

Zlatoust Russian Diver.
Have a nice one guys, my day has just begun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Fresh back from the spa.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Morning WIS!


----------



## TX-WJ

TOG 16264 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

Mid 1960's Seiko Bellmatic "self-winding" (auto) I have had since i was 13 years old with a mechanical alarm that has a nice bell-like buzz.


----------



## clockyg

Barge said:


> UN GMT +/-


I've seen you post this one before, I have to say it's really striking and somehow both completely unique and sharp-looking. Usually you get one or the other!


----------



## islander009

Seiko snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851




----------



## clockyg

Not actually a picture from today though. Oldie but goodie, Seamaster 50th anniversary GMT.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## campodan

The new SRPC91









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atdegs

FOIS and the Klickitat


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cave diver

Lily insisted on getting in on this picture


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Just in


----------



## jack3174

Fortis Stratoliner Parabola LE.

I'm a sucker for a panda dial.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Doxa 1500T Searambler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YevKasem




----------



## hun23

speedy


----------



## El-Duderino

After an afternoon of pulling weeds, I'm going to relax with a Ribeye, a Rye, and a Reverso.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

SD4K


----------



## zed073

Scurfa followed by a beer.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchbureau

5512 4-liner with bonus patina!


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## frldyz

Orient with jubilee


----------



## Pimmsley

I heart SS


----------



## Zelig

Watching the time tick by with my 73 Seiko Yachtsman. The Avett Brothers come on any minute. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Knives and Lint

Sunset with the Khaki mechanical no-date


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Kilograph

Omega Speedmaster Professional - 311.30.42.30.01.005
Not even a week old, so excited!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke

Seiko AGS SBBW049 aka Grey Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Degsey

In the London sunshine right now with my Russian friend who hasn't been off my wrist all week.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Sumo time.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Woke up early, plenty to do, ain't doin none of it ... instead, I made coffee and took these pictures ... 
Happy Independence Day to our American members!


----------



## hollywoodphil

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY, Y'ALL!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## luecack

Happy 4th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Happy 4th!! Day on the water for me









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Relo60




----------



## El-Duderino

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## clockyg

Interesting, what is that? I ask because I have similar looking watch I picked up on eBay (see below) and I am trying to figure out what the heck it is. The movement has no number or markings besides "made in the USSR", which ... well, why would a watch made in the USSR say so, _in English_? I can't even tell what brand it is!












Degsey said:


> In the London sunshine right now with my Russian friend who hasn't been off my wrist all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Happy Independence Day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

Well, look at that, I just discovered WUS has a Russian Watch subforum. I'll head there with some better pictures!



clockyg said:


> Interesting, what is that? I ask because I have similar looking watch I picked up on eBay (see below) and I am trying to figure out what the heck it is. The movement has no number or markings besides "made in the USSR", which ... well, why would a watch made in the USSR say so, _in English_? I can't even tell what brand it is!
> 
> [...]


----------



## Spunwell

Happy Independence Day !!


----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful deep blue today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Watching Deadpool 2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Itubij

Going with this one today


----------



## Dobra

At work.... with my Italian friend..... Numero Zero. Ciao a tutti! ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Great fitting lug-bracelet combo.


----------



## Kulprit

Spent Independence Day out on the boat....










...and finally baptized this watch in salt water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

Zilla for a fun day of breakfast and Florida Aquarium with my wife and daughter.


----------



## anrex




----------



## 59yukon01

Party at the pool.


----------



## antsio100

AutoZilla time


----------



## RED FIVE

Celebrating 4th of July with my Gmt Master II Pepsi


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Seamaster Day/Date


----------



## RC Crown

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Pimmsley

Late train...


----------



## RC Crown

Happy Independence Day!

View attachment 13275727


----------



## hun23

BB


----------



## TX-WJ

Happy 4th!

Turn O'graph again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Zelig

Patriotic PADI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Probably should be wearing a RJM or a Weiss today, but this is how the family showed up for the fireworks.


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Happy 4th to those who celebrate!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

clockyg said:


> Interesting, what is that? I ask because I have similar looking watch I picked up on eBay (see below) and I am trying to figure out what the heck it is. The movement has no number or markings besides "made in the USSR", which ... well, why would a watch made in the USSR say so, _in English_? I can't even tell what brand it is!


Glad you found the Russian forum. Great knowledgeable folks over there. Your watch was most likely an export to England but you'll get a more insightful answer to your question on the Russian forum.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21

anrex said:


> View attachment 13275445


WOW Anrex,
That is a beauty, love the bezel & the dial, colour. 
Very limited I bet 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Seiko Atlas today.












G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Pimmsley

I hope all the USA WUS' citizens had a fantastic 4th of July night celebrations :-!


----------



## Andrew T

I've decided that this is the perfect watch for lazy summer days soaking up the sun 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Flex Luthor

Gym crowd is a little thin today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## VicLeChic

Masterpiece small date


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the JLC today... it's a beauty but 
Have had the SubC fever lately and if I decide to get one instead of the Tudor gmt, this beauty would have to go 
Wish I could have both


----------



## 59yukon01

Blumo + BOR.


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Kulprit

The life of a stereotypical man: sitting here for over an hour in Starbucks inside a Target, waiting for my companion to buy one candle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday members


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Degsey

clockyg said:


> Interesting, what is that? I ask because I have similar looking watch I picked up on eBay (see below) and I am trying to figure out what the heck it is. The movement has no number or markings besides "made in the USSR", which ... well, why would a watch made in the USSR say so, _in English_? I can't even tell what brand it is!


I bought mine from http://chistopolcity.com based in Kiev and it is a vostok scuba dude amphibian. It has made in Russia written in Russian at the base of the dial. 
Your looks like a Komandirskie of some sort.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck40711

I need to find a way to clean this watch, still the best beater I have ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Been wearing my aluminum siding watch all week ...


----------



## hollywoodphil

Work Watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Beautiful sunny day out really brings out the dial on this one...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Andrew T

ck40711 said:


> I need to find a way to clean this watch, still the best beater I have ever had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Run it under clean cold water using a soft/medium toothbrush.
Dry off using a clean microfibre cloth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Andrew T

Chill time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Late entry today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hun23

gmt


----------



## franco60

Vintage Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Though the version is called "blue", it's(rehaut) very close to purple in person.


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Friday all... :-!:-!


----------



## wheelbuilder

Right this minute.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Green sub and back to work today


----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Duograph Chrono Klassic









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100

Enzo Mechana v001


----------



## erikclabaugh

16014


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## emonje

On just-received custom hand-made Horween leather strap.


----------



## American Jedi

Sub.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## zed073

Nice day to be poolside at my son's place.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

All day


----------



## Zelig

I don't need a pile of Swatches, but I'm happy to have one in the mix.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Trying out the Citizen NY0040 on a Tropic Strap:


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sir-Guy

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13279207


Heyyy. That's really nice! Looks great on you.


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday for real,












😅
G


----------



## dantan

Cartier Santos Medium Size.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Friday at last!


----------



## Aggie88

Have a good weekend!


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Dobra

Benarus Megalodon..... Good morning!?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackness




----------



## ac8587

Borrowed it for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinny456

Back on bracelet for the weekend


----------



## DarthVedder

Certina DS Action Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noharleyyet

__
https://flic.kr/p/KdTYY8
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Cpt Canuck

On the dock









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss!


----------



## malern

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13280081
> 
> 
> Weiss!


Me too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Farer Lander today on their tan Barenia strap .


----------



## atdegs

I wish you'd stop posting pictures of that thing. It was the right decision for my collection, but seeing your pictures really makes me miss mine.



Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Farer Lander today on their tan Barenia strap .


----------



## atdegs

Possible "board room" to beach day, went Metro.


----------



## zed073

Happy Friday. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

atdegs said:


> I wish you'd stop posting pictures of that thing. It was the right decision for my collection, but seeing your pictures really makes me miss mine.


 
You need it back


----------



## atdegs

Four. Four shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be four. Or maybe five...



Jeep99dad said:


> You need it back


----------



## gtreisman

Heuer 1985 125th anniversary moonphase Lemania cal. 1883 movement (same year that Heuer was purchased by Tag Group) manual wind

Despite the relatively small face I love this watch


----------



## gtreisman

View attachment 13280745


Heuer 1985 125th anniversary moonphase Lemania cal. 1883 movement (same year that Heuer was purchased by Tag Group) manual wind

Despite the relatively small face I love this watch


----------



## carlhaluss

Friday afternoon sun, really brings out the "tropical" dial:


----------



## brrrdn

PAM 184 :]


----------



## Watchcollector21

Afer the World Cup football & intense London heat relaxing with a cocktail & summer watch













G


----------



## surrounded21

TUDOR 9411/0









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

The Roadster 
Fresh outta the PO Box, babies. 
Happy Day!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Soylent


----------



## chance4u

Armand Nicolet LR8 A622AAA-NRP713NR2.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Diver looking Casio Illuminator.
Casio 'diver' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## TX-WJ

Yup, it's official, I'm love 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Fortis Spacematic with polished to bezel


----------



## Spunwell

Five digit sub on six digit bracelet


----------



## dantan

Omega Railmaster.


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Big date Chrono on Toxicnato


----------



## zed073

Out for dinner with my darling wife.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Poor Old Dave said:


> Diver looking Casio Illuminator.
> Casio 'diver' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


I was just looking at this one 5 minutes ago! --









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Evening swap for some pool time. 
Aquaracer 500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert




----------



## tbgreen

Something casual in the Saturday morning.


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Fatboi_ET

This behemoth. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Thewatchvice

My overnight, what @$&!? time are you kids waking up in the night wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Helson Skindiver bronze on custom leather.







G


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7040 On Isofrane


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CarlosB

Grumo


----------



## RomeoT

The OM, the perfect swim meet watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy ⚽? Saturday


----------



## sci

Victorinox I.N.O.X.


----------



## sci

double post... very sorry, it was a forum issue for me


----------



## sci

double post


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM682









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Sweet little Dagaz


----------



## TX-WJ

Russian on a NATO today. I know, probably blasphemy but it works.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweethomela8

Speedy Saturdays.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Just to beat around










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Our next door neighbor asked if we could dog sit for them today. It's a free HBO/Cinemax weekend so Ellie and I are spending a lazy Saturday afternoon watching movies.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Same as yesterday. I have a crush.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Momentum for yard work and truck cleaning.


----------



## 59yukon01

Took this 20 year old out for some yard work today.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

TX-WJ said:


> Russian on a NATO today. I know, probably blasphemy but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glasnost 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Enjoying the last few rays of the day. Love summertime.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

chronograph


----------



## Milspec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## atdegs

Nomos Metro


----------



## Drudge

[url=https://postimg.cc/image/friv5e277/]


----------



## castlk

*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic*


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't taken this off in days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## RC Crown

Still trying to beat to death my Casio, but so far the ocean and pools can't finish her off!
Loooooong drive home from beach!
Now, Wine and Watchuseek and then hopefully a Martini or two, 3, 4 5!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## dantan

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Man, that really is a great-looking watch, @dantan. Just fantastic.


----------



## dantan

Sir-Guy said:


> Man, that really is a great-looking watch, @dantan. Just fantastic.


Thank you!

I really appreciate it.


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Watchcollector21

endotreated said:


>


Absolutley Amazing watch, 
Pure class mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13284771
> View attachment 13284769


the more I see this watch the more I like it Eblackmo, 
And the craftmanship that has gone into it is outstanding, 
Love it.
G


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## emonje




----------



## Dobra

At work.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1

Jo Hande said:


> My very humble Casio F-91-W ... Gold
> View attachment 13247143


I have one, but the completely black version...


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Laco Aachen Blau Strunde 42mm on Helm Canvas with Rechere butterfly deployant..


For a moment I thought that I was looking at my Seiko...


----------



## endotreated

Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutley Amazing watch,
> Pure class mate.
> G


Thank you so much. I completely agree. Very subtle and sublime watch, nothing too shiny or overdone but amazing quality. It's great under the radar watch


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sorinp1




----------



## atdegs

Metro at the Oregon coast


----------



## i3lacklabel00

Loving my Tag Skeleton dial!









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## antsio100

Citizen AutoZilla on mesh.


----------



## carloscastro7

At the airport about to board


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

First time wearing it out.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## sweethomela8

Up close.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

Stevral Moray Bronze 42mm


----------



## Palmettoman

6309









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

endotreated said:


> First time wearing it out.


Another stunner Endotreated,
I bet it's going to be hard getting that off your wrist, 😏
Big congrats
G


----------



## endotreated

Watchcollector21 said:


> Another stunner Endotreated,
> I bet it's going to be hard getting that off your wrist,
> Big congrats
> G


Thank you thank you.


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## ac8587

Just picked up and started wearing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

At the pool with my Deep Blue "Smurf"









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Keeping it casual with the Oysterdate today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Seiko Sunday ...










Wife & kids back from Ireland today ... it was 32C/90F there, so naturally they got me a sweater!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

DJII blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Still chilling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Happy Sunday


----------



## DiverBob

View attachment 13286139


Milus Snow Star on rubber...


----------



## monsieurxu

Just changed the strap on my Celadon Imperial Peacock. What do you think guys, original or new strap?


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

seamaster by the beach


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Quake1028

To see Ant-Man and the Wasp with my brother.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13285885
> 
> G


That photo warms my heart, Gino...;-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TX-WJ

Trusty turtle on uncle Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

BLNR


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## WatchGuru007

Citizen


----------



## mjb

Ventura









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

I like both, me.


monsieurxu said:


> Just changed the strap on my Celadon Imperial Peacock. What do you think guys, original or new strap?
> 
> View attachment 13286171
> View attachment 13286177


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack

Zenith Respirator X AF/P


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Brey17

Watching the nephew discover Kakariko Village. He is pretty excited.


----------



## zed073

Started on canvas and finished on mesh.

















Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

WatchGuru007 said:


> Citizen


Rad!


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with the Speedy. Used it to time the pancakes. (Old pic) 








Took this Russian for a swim in the ocean today.








Then I switched to the this Panerai to finish out the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Monday all !


----------



## bbasch

orient USA II on the way to Gotland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Silver Lobster


----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## Albert-Jan

Triwa Tio


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Nevets750

IWC Big Pilot









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great week


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## pyddet

1973 Omega DeVille on Barton silicone.. these straps are slowly making their way onto nearly every watch in the box.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*Mili Monday*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## navjing0614

For today and every day for now. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750

Panerai strap on a bronze diver, cause why not










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## hun23

Omega diver


----------



## JohnnyP

The Locke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Just received...


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pulling that combo off like a boss!


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k

Another flight another day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Kulprit

I feel like I'm always wearing the same shirt in these photos....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

JS Watch Sif NART 100bar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris to start the work week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judge1

Picked this beauty up the other day, not been off the wrist since!


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## zed073

Bull time.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

Ocean 1 Bronze (green) on bond nato. I personally love the look!
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180709/f10bf719ee14cdec0c78cdbc79634e3a.jpg
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180709/149053925499b71f02dd43e9fa28d5ce.jpg


----------



## 41Mets

Half a work day and a little bit of watch browsing with this on my wrist









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Damasko DK10 20180709 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## stbob




----------



## J.D.B.

One of the better $25 bills I've spent


----------



## dino8791

Cheap thrills









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Jazzmaster said:


> That photo warms my heart, Gino...;-)


Thank you for the kind words Jim,
hope all ok, as haven't seen much of you lately, you have been missed mate,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Breitling on mesh, for the really hot weather







G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jazzmaster

Watchcollector21 said:


> Breitling on mesh, for the really hot weather


As a show of solidarity, I just switched over to a Navi on mesh (it's really hot here, too!)...;-)


----------



## antsio100




----------



## w4tchnut

Certinha DS8 for the business trip
Gekota strap
Woodford on the rocks









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Starting the week with the Explorer on nato


----------



## TX-WJ

Casio negative display today, while dog sitting the neighbor's chihuahua (Diego). Fun times.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jon08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## eastbounddown9000

Not from today, but this watch stays on my wrist like 75% of the time, including right now


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Rivarama




----------



## jovani




----------



## castlk




----------



## Pimmsley

Tuesday time...









No time for sPAM, back to work... sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Off to another meeting, the thaught of the underground 😔






at leat I have this companion today
G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jazzmaster

Watchcollector21 said:


> Off to another meeting, the thaught of the underground &#55357;&#56852;
> View attachment 13290297
> at leat I have this companion today
> G


Gino -- I'm curious to know which model this is. Looks like a limited edition?

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic...


----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Breitling again today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing II LE today


----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy on CSW seatbelt strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## AnonymousPhantom

Sporting my new Chopard today !!!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*
It is Tuesday after all
*


----------



## AnonymousPhantom

Grinny456 said:


> *
> It is Tuesday after all
> *
> 
> View attachment 13290613


What a beauty !

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz

Titanium Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MFoley1956

My hot weather watch. I keep the bracelet on this one fitted long. Perfect for sticky days.


----------



## VicLeChic

Marineman, green MOP


----------



## SpaceCadet65

New Seiko SNZH57 on a ColaReb strap (Ocher color).


----------



## SpaceCadet65

New Seiko SNZH57 on a ColaReb strap (Ocher color).

View attachment 13291091


----------



## JohnnyP

The Condor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Tuna


----------



## bgn!

Seiko Cocktail Time 20180710 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## gtreisman

Looks like it would be great with an aviation cocktail


----------



## gtreisman

grail alert


----------



## gtreisman

Chronoswiss Chronometer CH7523 Chronograph Caliber 741C 4 subdials, Breguet numerals and blued Breguet hands.









i wanted a chronoswiss for a long time and found this one on wus.


----------



## gtreisman

Chronoswiss Chronometer CH7523 Chronograph Caliber 741C 4 subdials, Breguet numerals and blued Breguet hands.

View attachment 13291141


i wanted a chronoswiss for a long time and found this one on wus.


----------



## Davidson

Late 90s Aqua Terra


----------



## DMCBanshee

I just trimmed down my 22mm Super Engineer bracelet to fit this Monster, love the result&#8230;


----------



## Flex Luthor

CHNR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Lawyer time in state court (aka the wild west) this afternoon... '79 145.022 speedy pro to keep me company.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k

Flex Luthor said:


> CHNR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beaut!

Sent from my SM-T395 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor

S1k said:


> Beaut!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T395 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just got it and I absolutely love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

RGM!


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot. Well done.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Jazzmaster said:


> Gino -- I'm curious to know which model this is. Looks like a limited edition?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Hi Jim,
Yes limited edition, 1000 made
Model Aeromarine superocean GMT A32380, i think it's the green bezel that are limited editions. They also do white and black versions. But it's the size that I also like 41mm x 12.5mm thick
G


----------



## Quake1028

Back to my favorite on another scorcher of a day. Still 95 on the heat index even nearing 6PM eastern.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Poor Old Dave

I know this isn't the Affordables Forum. But even there I see a LOT I can't afford. This is MY affordable.

Target Timex on Nato by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## J.D.B.

Hombre secreto


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## atdegs

New to me today, BR V2-92


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

16710 on this scorching Tuesday


----------



## Jazzmaster

Nevets750 said:


> Zenith El Primero Classic Cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Don't see many of those -- very nice!


----------



## endotreated




----------



## green_pea




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## RMUSE

View attachment P1010021.jpg

But who knows what it is???


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko turtle STO on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Nevets750

Jazzmaster said:


> Don't see many of those -- very nice!


Thanks pal. I stalked this one for a long time and am really happy with this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Switched to this when I got home.

Steinhart OVM 20180710 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## abzack




----------



## castlk




----------



## garydusa




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.

Dial is real piece of stell Nuclear Submarine Los Angeles 688


----------



## sweethomela8

Speedy reduced.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Anonimo polluce 455 magnum Bronze, on custom ostrich leg leather with black stitching













G


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera flieger.


----------



## tmt

7C43 Korea...


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## CarlosB

Navitimer Airborne


----------



## jovani

"Limited Edition" .........s


----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080 World Timer









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barge

Mido multifort diver


----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Good morning folks.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Wearing this bad boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome photo, @frtorres87. Just superb.


----------



## Jazzmaster

abzack said:


> View attachment 13292463


Love this!!!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Rocket1991

frtorres87 said:


> Wearing this bad boy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent photo!


----------



## Sir-Guy

It's hard to get my phone to capture the blue on this watch. 










It's really quite striking in person!


----------



## VicLeChic

Marineman


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Marloe Lomond Chronoscope.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vioviv

Long hot week ... thank god it's Friday!


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan




----------



## Kravitz

fatalelement said:


> Lawyer time in state court (aka the wild west) this afternoon... '79 145.022 speedy pro to keep me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Love it! Is that an original (or period correct) bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## DutchMongolian

Nomos again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Kravitz said:


> Love it! Is that an original (or period correct) bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the original! I used to remember the number code for it but I have since forgotten

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz

fatalelement said:


> It's the original! I used to remember the number code for it but I have since forgotten
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very nice. The modern Speedy bracelets are nice, but I love the vintage ones more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Old Faithful. Just never seem to get sick of this one. And -3/spd.

009 on a 173 flat strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Citizen 2100









Tapawatch


----------



## RED FIVE

Heuer Carrera 1153N


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## Sir-Guy

DutchMongolian said:


> Nomos again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that's a good-looking watch. I like your choice of strap. Feels like you could be wearing that for a _"Polo...by Ralph Lauren"_ ad (in a good way). I debated with myself pretty hard last year about getting one. Very sharp!


----------



## J969

Tag Carrera Calibre 16










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

RMUSE said:


> View attachment 13292281
> View attachment 13292283
> 
> But who knows what it is???


what is it?


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

ALS today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## pyddet

Like a lot of days recently, I'm wearing the Oris BC3.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack

Royce 25 jewel alarm on original bracelet


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Just one more...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Pimmsley

Today...


----------



## Watchcollector21

hollywoodphil said:


> Just one more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Phil,I presume that is the wife's
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Fancied a green dial today



















G


----------



## zed073

Good morning.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## CarlosB

Another day in the office...


----------



## hun23

Dweller


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday:-!

Alpinist.


----------



## ac8587

Still loving this beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

* AT Thursday*


----------



## sillo38

Pics from yesterday but still wearing today


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 41Mets

In Boston for a workshop this week and was taking a walk and popped by an absolutely beautiful watch store. The salesperson was really great, we had a great conversation, he told me a bunch of out various watches they had and then we talked about and tried on some of these Mosers. So beautiful.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Kulprit

Lurking....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

If you scroll up a few times you'll see I that was having a little fun last night showing off some of the choicest items from a grab-bag I grabbed in order to get this...


Watchcollector21 said:


> Phil,I presume that is the wife's
> G












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Busiest week of the year at work, relaxing with the turtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Enjoying some day lume with this handsome guy, AKA "THE" diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Outside fenway park









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silo

I've owned a Rolex Submariner 16800 for 33 yrs. Just had it serviced for $1050.00. On a whim, and because it is a great looking watch, I ordered a Invicta Pro Diver. I had some credits at Amazon, so I cashed them in and added $29. Sized the bracelet, wound it, and it will be given a thorough chance to become a favorite. The shipping on the Rolex was more money, than the Pro Diver. It will be water tested, dog tested, whiskey and cigar tested without prejudice.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

hollywoodphil said:


> If you scroll up a few times you'll see I that was having a little fun last night showing off some of the choicest items from a grab-bag I grabbed in order to get this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Apologies mate, 
I was wondering what was the superman watch and the yellow thing.
But this one is a beauty, congrats 
G


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Flex Luthor

Rootbeer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckasik




----------



## gtreisman

The other watches are angry because I wore the chronoswiss all week


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav

Loving this


----------



## Vioviv

RGM Thursday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack




----------



## Spunwell

Seiko Arnie for Thursday this week


----------



## The_Vat

Step father-in-law's Samsung Gear S2 Classic that I inherited after he couldn't bond with it. I swapped it on to a silicone rubber strap, but the dominant thing is the vibration from notices. I tried it on Samsung Pay but having to enter the PIN all the time wasa PITA.

I'm a techie guy but the smart watch thing doesn't work for me.

Pictured is a nice Citizen Blue Angels face I found for it.


----------



## RC Crown

Silo said:


> I've owned a Rolex Submariner 16800 for 33 yrs. Just had it serviced for $1050.00. On a whim, and because it is a great looking watch, I ordered a Invicta Pro Diver. I had some credits at Amazon, so I cashed them in and added $29. Sized the bracelet, wound it, and it will be given a thorough chance to become a favorite. The shipping on the Rolex was more money, than the Pro Diver. It will be water tested, dog tested, whiskey and cigar tested without prejudice.


Awesome! I ordered one a few days ago and will be here tomorrow. I had never even heard of Invicta before getting on this forum. I bought it for a nice looking beach watch, as we go most weekends. It also will be water tested (Beach and pool), dog tested, whiskey tested without prejudice!

As long as it doesn't rain here over the weekend mine will be tested against the salt and sand b-)

The best of luck to the both of us!:-! LOL


----------



## zed073

Beauty Simon. |> |>

QUOTE=DMCBanshee;46506395]Stowa Seatime







[/QUOTE]


----------



## zed073

Awesome watch to relax with Andrew.
What do you do for work?



Andrew T said:


> Busiest week of the year at work, relaxing with the turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


----------



## castlk




----------



## maylebox

I did match my belt and shoes tonight but the Root Beer GMT/Unagi match was purely coincidental.


----------



## OCRonin

Rolex GMT ref # 16750 original matte dial and folded link bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress

1963 on a Strappedfortime distressed Bomber Jacket strap.


----------



## took

This...

Time is a gift...


----------



## Andrew T

zed073 said:


> Awesome watch to relax with Andrew.
> What do you do for work?


Cheers Brian, I work at a university and it's graduation week, which can be quite challenging given the number of people involved ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## Greg5149

My new shark.....


----------



## zed073

Happy Friday the 13th. 
Padi time.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*Flieger Friday the 13th*


----------



## armandob

Breitling SOH II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tricolor EP.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Kulprit

I'm in the second day of a two-day jury trial, hence the checkered-flag cufflinks. Hoping for a conviction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Happy Friday the 13th!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa because it's Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀and happy Farer Friday 
Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ for today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

Again today for my favorite work day of the week.


----------



## Quake1028

Heading to a meeting. Friday meetings should be illegal.


----------



## ErreCi

Reverse panda with a hint of racing flavor


----------



## pyddet

Another casual day with the Prince Oysterdate









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp

I picked up a vintage Seiko Diver from December 1985. First day wearing it and it's in surprisingly amazing condition!


----------



## pyddet

Quake1028 said:


> Heading to a meeting. Friday meetings should be illegal.


Couldn't agree more.

Sent from 4g outside of my building....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Tuna at the beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday the 13th ...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Itubij

Going vintage


----------



## carloscastro7

Grab and go watch









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## stonehead887

Modded 007









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sweethomela8

Still in love...








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Tudor


----------



## Jean-Pierre

Huge 46mm sterile dial Pilot watch. It took me a long time getting used to it. Now it like it a lot. Great tick tock sound and a pleasure to wind. Oh! And it is pretty accurate!


----------



## tommyboy31

Wow I've been out of the loop for a while, whole new wruw thread I didn't even know about! First post in maybe a couple months, might as well be of my Oris!









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Finishing out Timex week with the one I usually wear to bed. I'm considering opening it up and making it a two hander as it's quite the ticker.

Timex Easy reader by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra

Russian Diver today.... Have a good one guys!


----------



## kevinlucci

The Apollon of course 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

kevinlucci said:


> The Apollon of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With picture this time! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan9171

Explorer


----------



## RobodocX

Dobra said:


> Russian Diver today.... Have a good one guys!


I'm assuming Russians use that watch to dive into active volcanos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Just about that time.


----------



## Spunwell

LV to end the week, enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Sir-Guy

Family summer fun at the pool. It's solar-powered too so it's an excuse to wear it! 










The plastic bezel is a surprisingly nice blue when the light hits it.


----------



## Aggie88

Got my baby back after 3 months.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Aggie88, good to see the bracelet back on that one. Man, I love those indices. Just gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Turning 42 this weekend and still Exploring


----------



## castlk




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74

Bastille day and "La patrouille de France" this morning above the Champs Elysées...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SKOBR

tartine.74 said:


> Bastille day and "La patrouille de France" this morning above the Champs Elysées...


Magnifique this ZRC !
Gorgeous & awesome. 
Dream to get one like yours.
TA for sharing. 
Can you post more pics ?

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett Harpoon









Tapawatch


----------



## sammers

SKX









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Another Saturday, another swim meet. 10 years, 3 kids, and I'll miss them when it's over. Tuna making the scene today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Daily seiko









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182

This at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## took

Love that Florida Sunshine! 









Time is a gift...


----------



## carloscastro7

Look at that bracelet flex... Might not ve the best quality but it is by far the most confortable bracelet I own









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli

Father & son shot


----------



## gtreisman

Alexander Shrokhoff


----------



## gtreisman

Alexander Shorokhoff

View attachment 13302197


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM682 on Haveston Quarterdeck Canvas strap.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Saturday lunch date with the misses!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Paddling this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode

An oldie but goodie Breitling Sprint


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Pun

Exp1


----------



## bbasch

gshock today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko 5 SNZE71


----------



## ac8587

Doing some grocery shopping and being active outdoors today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Spent the mourning with Tisell,lunch change to Laco...HAGD F2..


----------



## Myman




----------



## Porky4774

One I put together myself a year or so ago. German case 100m water resistant with a high grade eta 2824 . Still one of my favorites in my collection.


----------



## dino8791

Afternoon switch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

Ball


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Seiko SNK-607 i think by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Seiko SNKL71


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Seiko SNK-607 i think by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Seiko SNKL71


----------



## hollywoodphil

Happy Weekend, y'all!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chefget

Today


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hello friends! Today is my 42nd Birthday and I'm wearing a piece that always makes me happy, the orange PO b-)

I bought myself the issue of the Hulk which was the first appearance of Wolverine. This is the UK version, which is much less valuable than the original, but for me it has the added benefit of having the exact day I was born as the print date.


----------



## endotreated

Planet Ocean as I'm heading to the ocean for some fishing.


----------



## househalfman

I'm cheating here since I didn't actually wear these, just tried them on at the GS boutique.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

green master


----------



## pyddet

I finally broke and bought a Super Engineer for the Mini Turtle.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Ocean One









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Elegant Black Sumo


----------



## castlk




----------



## RC Crown




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Promaster


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

Sterile Sunday


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Oceanus ...


----------



## Uhrmensch

SBGR097 today 
Cheers


----------



## VicLeChic

YM


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## hun23

put on the original this morning


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Skx013 on a Super Oyster today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On the car ride home from Boston









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## armandob

Seiko Astron Solar GPS today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## sammers

Modded SKX









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko STO Turtle today for the World Cup final and Zoé's Birthday party 


















⚪⚽


----------



## Watchcollector21

Before the World Cup final with my toys
G


----------



## 59yukon01

So much for a nice sunny day at the pool.


----------



## El-Duderino

PO 2500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13305397
> View attachment 13305399
> View attachment 13305401
> 
> Before the World Cup final with my toys
> G


And very nice toys they are too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko STO Turtle today for the World Cup final and Zoé's Birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ⚪⚽


Seems like you have a star with Mbappe. I'd tipped Belgium or France to win the competition, France were the dark horse. Have a good evening of celebration. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Humbucking




----------



## J.D.B.

Shift


----------



## zed073

Helson SD brass.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Fresh off the modding table and on my wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Enjoy Gino. I'm sure you've earned it.



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13305397
> View attachment 13305399
> View attachment 13305401
> 
> Before the World Cup final with my toys
> G


----------



## airboy12345




----------



## TX-WJ




----------



## Knives and Lint

Closing out the birthday weekend with a three watch Sunday. Started with the Turtle, then switched to the Khaki no-date for a Nerf war with the kids.

I figured what better watch for a war than one that's military inspired...War, what is it good for? Absolutely Nerf'n









After working up an appetite, I decided to change and head up the street to a local street fair going on this weekend to grab a bite. I went with the Tudor Fastrider for a pop of color.









I brought the food back home to enjoy. Then, after grubbing out I needed to wash it down with something nice to aid the digestion. Wearing the Turtle for the rest of the evening...Hope everybody had a great weekend b-)


----------



## zed073

After dinner swap.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Arrived home and changed the watch for the first time in a handful of days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## anrex

View attachment 13306211

View attachment 13306211

View attachment 13306213


----------



## Nevets750

Was out on the wave runners all afternoon on Lake Saint Clair. Lots of larger rolling waves, which makes it more fun. I went with Deep Blue as it is a tank of a watch and can take the abuse from hitting the waves hard!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Sounds like you had a blast. I like your style. 



Knives and Lint said:


> Closing out the birthday weekend with a three watch Sunday. Started with the Turtle, then switched to the Khaki no-date for a Nerf war with the kids.
> 
> I figured what better watch for a war than one that's military inspired...War, what is it good for? Absolutely Nerf'n
> 
> View attachment 13306019
> 
> 
> After working up an appetite, I decided to change and head up the street to a local street fair going on this weekend to grab a bite. I went with the Tudor Fastrider for a pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 13306033
> 
> 
> I brought the food back home to enjoy. Then, after grubbing out I needed to wash it down with something nice to aid the digestion. Wearing the Turtle for the rest of the evening...Hope everybody had a great weekend b-)
> 
> View attachment 13306053


----------



## fish70




----------



## Knives and Lint

zed073 said:


> Sounds like you had a blast. I like your style.


Many thanks brother b-)

Yea, it turned out to be a great weekend


----------



## took

SMP 2541.80 = Waves for Days!









Time is a gift...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Brey17




----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Some lume shots that came out well. All natural sunlight, no flashlight charges.


----------



## RC Crown

Invicta!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Swapped to the Helm Khaki CS1 canvas strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing my Farer Pointing II LE today. Always a fun watch to wear on a Monday morning 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## ac8587

Just to beat around today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Quake1028

I don't normally like homages, but this is different enough from anything Rolex has ever released to be ok with me. Really enjoying it.


----------



## pyddet

Oris Classic Date to brighten up my Monday.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew

BB on Mesh.


----------



## El-Duderino

Nomos Orion to start off the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp

Another day with the Tisell 9015 Type B.


----------



## hun23

BB


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Been too long since I've worn my Alpinist









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Relo60

:-!Monday


----------



## Watchcollector21

TT1 on Combat ostrich leg leather,
This Oris is quality, had it for a NO of years, still running +4/5 sec per day, has not missed a beat. The first couple of years was my daily watch. Now in rotation,













G


----------



## Watchcollector21

hoppes-no9 said:


>


Hi hoppes-no9,
Long time no see, hope you are well, 
Love the omega.
G


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## frtorres87

Wore the GMT today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Seiko blue enamel


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love it, @erikclabaugh. Those hands and indices really pop, and that dial...I feel like I could swim in it. Gorgeous, thanks for sharing it. Most photos I’ve seen of it don’t show it in that lighting. It’s really quite spectacular.


----------



## J.D.B.

Tough worker


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM724 America's Cup. Love the lume!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chefget

Today


----------



## Pimmsley

Omega 60th anniversary speedy Tuesday

Still so smitten... good day all !


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne ND  on a bkue Toxicnato


----------



## atdegs

BR V2-92


----------



## RMUSE

New addition


----------



## castlk




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## YoungGPS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Going vintage today,







G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Armourlite on a new Eulit canvas strap from Watchbandit.


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Nothing fancy. Just ridiculously practical!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## WastedYears

Was running late this morning, so I grabbed one that didn't need to be set.









It's running 12 seconds fast from when I last set the time - in January.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!




























TF Smiths PRS-29b & Bruce Catton's "Army of the Potomac," volume one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Gerlach Enigma.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Classic SKX175 running at a consistent +5 s/d that I bought new for less than $150. Just another reason why I love Seiko.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dupe


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀ 
Went with my other Farer GMT today, the dial on the Lander is just pure awesomeness  I love the Barenia  leather on it too.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## took

Bleu









Time is a gift...


----------



## Relo60

Good morning WISers:-!. UN Marine Diver for Tuesday.


----------



## Andrew T

One of the work watches @ work (nearly home time though)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## VicLeChic

Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JonS1967

Must be Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

A Speedy on a Tuesday? Unheard of!


----------



## Knives and Lint

I finally managed to wear this on a Tuesday. In my defense I am often unaware of what day it is :-d

This is such a fun little watch b-)

















EDC pocket dump :-d


----------



## brrrdn

B&M =]


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko LE Sumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

IWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Broke even, which is a win for me









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.

The "supertanker" in white


----------



## TJStock

👌👌👌


----------



## Raym0016

Monta Triumph Blue


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## RC Crown

Biking with Invicta, then tea with the Chronographs, Seiko for me:-!


----------



## Brey17




----------



## sfb

For Today.


----------



## A2MI

"Every dog will have his day."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadean

Old Orient Super King, compass bezel on a nice cheap nato. It's a bit awkward and unsubtle this watch, but I like it:


----------



## zed073

My favourite colour.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

BLNR


----------



## maylebox

I swapped the bracelet back onto the 16610 today


----------



## castlk




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Precista PRS18/Q today









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## wysanz




----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Defender













G


----------



## CarlosB

BBB


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tbgreen

Old School Citizen


----------



## zed073

Thought I'd brighten up my day.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Technically this is from yesterday. Didn't get a chance to post
Hopefully today's watch will make it here today!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

Is it possible to give some of my paycheck directly to Dunkin Donuts? I should look into that.


----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Just a basic Apple Watch today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Second verse same as the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Staying with the 175 for one more day.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀

Started with my old Breitling Jupiter Pilot, my 28-year companion


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and happy Wednesday:-!

Glycine Airman D12


----------



## Relo60

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning ☀
> 
> Started with my old Breitling Jupiter Pilot, my 28-year companion


Very nice Brice. Finally got to see your Breitling. Looking good |>


----------



## tommyboy31

I don't usually wear this while working, so didn't even think about how well it matches with my gloves.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## took

Morning...









Time is a gift...


----------



## pyddet

Shinola Runwell.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

took said:


> Morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


Good watch....and good looking java in the background!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

Monta Triumph again. It's perfect!


----------



## atdegs

Bell & Ross BR V2-92


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesseix




----------



## 41Mets

Holy schmoly









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> Holy schmoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I want to like this multiple times

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

brrrdn said:


> B&M =]


This is a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epikoh

Sunny day out so I'm brightening things up.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Just met her yesterday. Not only is she beautiful, turns out she's a bit wicked. We slept together the very first night.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Got something in the mail, so switched it up in the middle of the day.


----------



## El-Duderino

JLC Reverso 1931 Duoface today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Quick change to this fantastic Gruen Precision for dinner with the wife unit.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

Sprints/Football:-! / with the son!


----------



## hun23

tuna


----------



## erikclabaugh

Sir-Guy said:


> Love it, @erikclabaugh. Those hands and indices really pop, and that dial...I feel like I could swim in it. Gorgeous, thanks for sharing it. Most photos I've seen of it don't show it in that lighting. It's really quite spectacular.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## J.D.B.

Hawk-o-the-day


----------



## RMUSE




----------



## Pimmsley

Simple, classic (IMO)...


----------



## gtreisman

Corum jumping hour-art deco theme manual wind Caliber CO154HS with 26 jewels, 28,800 vph and power reserve of 42 hours


----------



## gtreisman

tommyboy31 said:


> I want to like this multiple times
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


that is amazing


----------



## castlk




----------



## zed073

For the evening. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

This one is not coming off for another week! PAM 562:


----------



## carlhaluss

gtreisman said:


> Corum jumping hour-art deco theme manual wind Caliber CO154HS with 26 jewels, 28,800 vph and power reserve of 42 hours
> View attachment 13315883


Love that Art Deco look, and that crazy font!


----------



## 4jamie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mpvick

Squale 20 Atmos gold gilt it's been almost 4 years now as a daily quite odd









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sweethomela8

Crown.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Good morning,
Prometheus Ocean Diver, jumped on wrist today.


















G


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Something compelled me to buy this one, no idea why, just had to have it.


----------



## jackychaniago

my orient polaris gmt @ kintamani-bali


----------



## NYSCOTTY

zed073 said:


> For the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


 LANDSHARK !!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Oceanmoon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zed073

Lol....good one.

|>



NYSCOTTY said:


> LANDSHARK !!!
> 
> View attachment 13316659


----------



## Raym0016

Triumph!


----------



## brymp21

This tough guy.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterday:









Today (I know, I know&#8230;need to adjust the date):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sir-Guy

Love the indices on that Ball, @Grinny456. Looks great!

Just got this in. It's supposed to be hot and muggy today, so it's a good one anyway on the OEM rubber. Citizen Promaster diver. Nice bezel action!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday guys.....and girls:-! Sarb035 today.


----------



## Vioviv

AT @ work today ...









Morning Swap Update: Picked this up on my way to work. I've never bonded with a diver/dive-style before, so we'll see how long this one lasts. It's a lot shinier than I thought it would be ...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Quake1028

Brother surprised me with this yesterday. Totally unexpected because he already bought me a watch for my birthday in late June. Extremely grateful. This thing is a beauty!


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## pyddet

1973 Omega Deville which works surprisingly well on a Barton Elite silicone strap.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## anrex

BBB


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Still. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Day 2


----------



## clockyg

El-Duderino said:


>


Is that the 39mm PO? And either way - what is that strap!?


----------



## clockyg

Magrette Moana Pacific Diver - matches my black shirt with color speckles.










(I just realized I happened to take the picture at the most photogenic time of the day, ten past ten!)


----------



## clockyg

41Mets said:


> Day 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know it was mentioned yesterday and it's not intentional, but if ever a watch went with a tattoo, it's that watch and your tattoo. Made for each other. Congrats again on the acquisition!


----------



## 41Mets

clockyg said:


> I know it was mentioned yesterday and it's not intentional, but if ever a watch went with a tattoo, it's that watch and your tattoo. Made for each other. Congrats again on the acquisition!


Thanks! I will say there is some intentionality with having purchased this watch and having the tattoo that I have. If I didn't have the tattoo that I have, I may not have thought I could pull off this watch on a regular basis. Because I have this tattoo, I feel like the watch will always go with it and therefore I could literally wear it with any outfit.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

clockyg said:


> Is that the 39mm PO? And either way - what is that strap!?


It's the 2201.50, so the 42mm version of the PO2500. Strap is a custom stingray strap from Aaron at Combat Straps. Love it paired with this watch!


----------



## hun23

put on the bracelet today


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Timex T49961 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Timex T49961 on Bond NATO with shiny hardware


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Timex T49961 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

Timex T49961 on Bond NATO with shiny hardware


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Damn double post.


----------



## merl

My SMPc









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21

El-Duderino said:


>


Hey Dude,
That PO looks a million bucks on that custom made stingray strap. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

This evenings swap... Had to wear my Samurai on Horween leather Zulu.













No wonder most of our wives think we are mad. :roll:
G


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris...perfection.


----------



## Vamospues

CEV09002W


----------



## MarceloTK

Little reduced today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Hard to take off the green, but I'm going somewhere where there might be a lot of people around and I'd like to not bump it in my first day. So here comes blue!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Helson Buccaneer on Helson mesh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Vintage Seiko Navigator Timer


----------



## The_Vat

Not me but my wife, who has gotten into my watch collection...

...which is cool. She's eyeing off my Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms and my orange faced Baby Monster though...


----------



## Tifoso

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Diver


----------



## Oceanz

MarceloTK said:


> Little reduced today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


This is beautiful


----------



## franco60




----------



## monsieurxu

Thinking of which Celadon Yue Fei to pair with a grey suit - Azure or Obsidian... What do you say friends?


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## dwilliams851




----------



## zed073

This all day.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

I could have sworn that I posted this earlier today, but I can't find it if I did! Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Ball Fireman Racer on a Catalyst Leatherworks original strap made from Epsom calfskin!


----------



## RC Crown

Almost Friday guys, have a good one!


----------



## Pimmsley

Sorry to be such a repeat offender...

Just checked it against atomic clock, running +/- 0spd after ~29 days from last time set... remarkable...


----------



## RC Crown

It's called love :-!


----------



## househalfman

Loving my new Airman 18!


----------



## castlk




----------



## green_pea




----------



## berni29

Today this......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Pimmsley

RC Crown said:


> It's called love :-!


You're such a romantic RC :-d

...but you is right !


----------



## VicLeChic

Cayman


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Wearing my Casio G-Shock GST-W110-1AER.

















Was tempted a while back to swap it for the 'reduced' version GST-W310D-1AER...But to me, the digital displays are noticeably smaller and not as legible. It is a much nicer size though. I love the bracelet version and the raised G-Shock logo highlighted in red.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## Black5

Tissot T-touch II Titanium Today To Tell The Time...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

BBD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

The 20th, if you were unsure.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and happy FarerFriday 
Pointing II LE


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and happy FarerFriday
> Pointing II LE


Love love the colors and that bracelet with it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

The Luminox on a Tricolour NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

41Mets said:


> The 20th, if you were unsure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You'll certainly never find one that goes better with the ink on that watch arm.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## El-Duderino

GMT to finish out the week.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Quake1028

Offsite Excel training class today.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DutchMongolian

Stowa today because it's Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

When I first started reading WUS, I was bewildered by the many appellations attached to different Seiko models: Tuna, Tuna Emperor, Turtle, Mini Turtle, Baby Turtle, Mini Baby Turtle, Sumo, Blumo, Samurai, Shogun, Urchin, Monster, Baby Monster, PADI, Prospex, Cocktail Time, Sporks, Alpiners, Seiko 5, 62Mas, Pogue, MM300, Arnie, Sawtooth, Stargate, not to mention the references: SARB, SARY, SARX, SKX, SNK, SRPC, 6138/39, SBDY, etc. Now that I have a better sense, I'm a little disappointed that the SBDC053 doesn't have a nickname! I realize it's a new model but still ... I'm gonna call it _Flounder_ and see if that catches on ...


----------



## pyddet

Mini Turtle on a Strapcode Super Engineer.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Sir-Guy

Divers seem to be popular this week!

New one from Citizen for me today.


----------



## stonehead887

I will add to the divers list. Still enjoying this one. Excellent value









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 13320819
> View attachment 13320821
> View attachment 13320823
> View attachment 13320825


Too fab

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Oris Aquis Red









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Sort of a Pepsi Turtle Fossil Quartz watch
Fossil Semi turtle Pepsi by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

With a fixed bezel and screwdown back and crown


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RC Crown

Walked in hungry...Rolled out Fat...Happy Friday!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Seamaster on a leather nato!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Aquis day













G


----------



## donoman

In light of today's historic moon walk
Speedmaster Pre moon. Dates to July 4, 1969









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Lorier Neptune on Fluco Suede


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Jeep99dad

Officially on vacation  two weeks away from the office is just what I need  I am starting right now with a visit at my AD for an Zenith event and drinks 
Gonna check out BP too


----------



## J.D.B.

Got me nerd on, now!


----------



## TX-WJ

Stroll downtown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## DiverBob

View attachment 13321885


Oris Chronoris


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai Pam682 on a Haveston Quarterdeck Single Pass Canvas strap.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Am
Pm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Just in from Japan!


----------



## zed073

Perfect night to chill and enjoy a nice cold IPA.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13320865
> 
> 
> When I first started reading WUS, I was bewildered by the many appellations attached to different Seiko models: Tuna, Tuna Emperor, Turtle, Mini Turtle, Baby Turtle, Mini Baby Turtle, Sumo, Blumo, Samurai, Shogun, Urchin, Monster, Baby Monster, PADI, Prospex, Cocktail Time, Sporks, Alpiners, Seiko 5, 62Mas, Pogue, MM300, Arnie, Sawtooth, Stargate, not to mention the references: SARB, SARY, SARX, SKX, SNK, SRPC, 6138/39, SBDY, etc. Now that I have a better sense, I'm a little disappointed that the SBDC053 doesn't have a nickname! I realize it's a new model but still ... I'm gonna call it _Flounder_ and see if that catches on ...


Awesome watch. I'd love a flounder some day.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

Ball. It puts on quite a light show at night.


----------



## Vioviv

J.D.B. said:


> Just in from Japan!


Sweet!



> zed073 ... Awesome watch. I'd love a flounder some day.


You just made my day!
Someday we'll be talking about the new Mini Baby Flounder PADI model!
Thanks!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today. Happy Friday!!









And GMT tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

erikclabaugh said:


>


Great photo of a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinho

Hamilton navy pioneer on shark mesh. Second day in a row, I love this watch...









Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinho

JonS1967 said:


> Hammy today. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And GMT tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Intramatic chrono?

Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Day 2, now on a grey shiznit...


----------



## hozburun




----------



## thefunkfuzz

Lume rush


----------



## RC Crown

F-CK YEAH!!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUlllllllllllllllll


----------



## wysanz




----------



## jovani




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## bbasch

swiss army officer victorinox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skin Diver On Perlon


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Mm300


----------



## J.D.B.

I see you loud and clear!


----------



## zed073

I'll start the day with this.


----------



## dantan

Cartier Santos.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!

Late morning change to Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## 41Mets

The green monster day 3









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*NETHUNS "Handcranker"

























*


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris


----------



## DiverBob

View attachment 13323851


Chronoris


----------



## Str8Shave01

Seiko Saturday


----------



## Palmettoman

Tuna 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## El-Duderino

Sunburst Seiko for a Sunny Saturday.


----------



## 41Mets

Just for funzies









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_311.32.40.30.01.001_


----------



## bbasch

gshock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

Oxford. Don't see that everyday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Watchcollector21

garydusa said:


> *NETHUNS "Handcranker"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awsome Gary, 
Love those hands, perfect combo.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change,













G


----------



## 6R15

back from the bookstore feeding my obsessive hobby


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## dwilliams851




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SRPC23 landed just in time for our two-week beach vaca  the grey is fantastic and my pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## househalfman

I was going to wear this all day...










But this one arrived unexpectedly...


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Dressy at the park









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazell

Vintage Wittnauer Revue Mechanical 17 Jewels. Just purchased it today, so I'm not really sure of the date yet.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13323093
> View attachment 13323095
> View attachment 13323097
> 
> G


That strap!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

My Sinn u1 on duty this night shift


----------



## hollywoodphil

Str8Shave01 said:


> Seiko Saturday


Your watch dial just made me dyslexic.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Sometimes it's easy to decide and sometimes not.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Padi


----------



## zimv20ca

back on the bracelet. and sufficietly boring that i'm remembering why i always keep it on a strap...


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## JonS1967

watchinho said:


> Intramatic chrono?
> 
> Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


Indeed it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaohai

Sunday morning









Sent from Huawei P10 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13323851
> 
> 
> Chronoris


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Panerai today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## took

Awesome









Time is a gift...


----------



## Watchcollector21

hollywoodphil said:


> That strap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I know Phil,
Originally had it made for another watch(aviation), but I kind of like it on the Helson, 
I have another watch arriving next month and it would suit it much better.
G


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Monty. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cukman

Let's read something!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## green_pea




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gtreisman

Louis Erard-Moonphase-day date month and interesting dial


----------



## jovani

SBDC049


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Wearing the Scuba Fin today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean

Going to the pub to watch the final hours of the Open Championship.

Wearing pale blue shirt and jeans so it has to be a pale blue watch.


----------



## zed073

Finally some much needed rain.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Vioviv

Seiko Sunday ... wearing my new SBDC053 Flounder ...


----------



## Watchcollector21

Today I fancied a Tactico, so put it on Horween leather 1 piece



















G


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hun23

Daytona


----------



## Karlisnet

Testing my FF out of its environment:


----------



## warsh

The Lorier is another great Kickstarter find. I like how they designed it with a view towards it being versatile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## endotreated

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## Quake1028

Took my family to see Hotel Transylvania 3.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Zodiac Sea Dragon on Blushark slim nato.









-- Wayne


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday

Damasko DA34


----------



## armandob

Citizen Signature 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Daytripping to Anacortes. Just hitting the road now.


----------



## househalfman

warsh said:


> The Lorier is another great Kickstarter find. I like how they designed it with a view towards it being versatile.


I don't think they were on KS, nice looking watches though.


----------



## Flex Luthor

CHNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

About to take this for it's first dip in salt water....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Timex Brass Explorer


----------



## NYSCOTTY

pyddet said:


> About to take this for it's first dip in salt water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 BABY TURTLE !!!


----------



## El-Duderino

Sky-Dweller Sunday.


----------



## kalburnfall

All kinds of beautiful dials in this pic


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I can't seem to get a uesfull picture of it, but a Timex Hand Wind with silver dial gold markers and gold case.
No quick set on day or date. I have the day saying Sunday but the date is WAY off.

Here is a pic from Yesterday. It looks MUCH better in person....

Timex Hand Wind Saturday Wrist by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watchvaultnyc

You are not going to believe how comfortable this is. It's like being cradled in your mother's arms


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## dino8791

Yesterday and today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

It's been a Planet Ocean weekend


----------



## dino8791

Switch out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon SAR On Canvas


----------



## TX-WJ




----------



## Oceanz

El-Duderino said:


> Sky-Dweller Sunday.


My grail watch, what a beauty


----------



## hollywoodphil

They tell me some call this "The Arnie" because Schwarzenegger wore it in Kindergarten Cop and, I think, one other movie.
Guy before me put this two-tone bracelet on it. I think it works pretty well.

































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## gray-beard

Wearing my Invicta that I just installed a black ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## RC Crown

Can't wait to get this finished and the meat started!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## lo_scrivano

Rocking my only Pilot watch today. On OEM Santoni.


----------



## Midas

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13246091
> 
> 
> View attachment 13246093


beautiful.. i love it


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## castlk




----------



## TypeSly

castlk said:


> View attachment 13327329


That looks awesome! |>


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5imon L

Just got it from Japan


----------



## RC Crown

5imon L said:


> Just got it from Japan
> View attachment 13327533


Looks amazing! That is a keeper!!!!!!!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## carloscastro7

Bronze diver









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Which one :think :think:












G


----------



## Barge




----------



## Dukie

Finally got one! :-D Tudor Day Date from 1969 on a modern mesh.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

What size is that Grand Seiko, @WatchOutChicago? I like how far outboard the date window is. Looks great on you.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

First day back at work after vacation


----------



## MarceloTK

Citizen today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Watchcollector21 said:


> Which one :think :think:
> View attachment 13327583
> G


 Samurai vs Landshark !!!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jazzmaster

Classic Dual Time today...


----------



## Grinny456

This really is a long sleeve watch, but I could not help myself


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ

Just got this in. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Raym0016

Still in the honeymoon phase!


----------



## Chefget

Today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sir-Guy said:


> What size is that Grand Seiko, @WatchOutChicago? I like how far outboard the date window is. Looks great on you.


37mm. It's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Jazzmaster said:


> A new arrival on the wrist today...
> 
> View attachment 13246479


Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13247209
> 
> 
> View attachment 13247213
> 
> 
> Have a nice Sunday y'all!


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

atdegs said:


> Captain Cook at the home of the Goonies


Perfect location!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

castlk said:


>


Super classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

If it's good enough for Mikey it's good enough for me. Heading back today, but with something waterproof.



imbamember said:


> Perfect location!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Speedy '57 Trilogy


----------



## 41Mets

Yoda


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great day WUS

G-Shock DW5600CMA "Rasta"


----------



## RSDA




----------



## carlhaluss

A bit dark. Took these in the wee hours of the morning:









Happy Monday :-(. Have a good week.
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

41Mets said:


> Yoda


Very clever indeed! A watch dial to match your tattoos!! Must show this pic to a good buddy of mine, who is into multiple tattoos but not into watches!


----------



## 41Mets

carlhaluss said:


> Very clever indeed! A watch dial to match your tattoos!! Must show this pic to a good buddy of mine, who is into multiple tattoos but not into watches!


If ever there was a way to make a watch like this capable of being an everyday wear, it's when it matches something that's permanently on your body!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE

Vintage Grand Seiko


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Flex Luthor

IWC today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerbaldw

What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013 Panda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## TypeSly

Jerbaldw said:


> What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


Haha even the paper-cutting was bad!


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Oceanz




----------



## antsio100

A Seiko diver.

Enjoying the Aegean blue(mo) today!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## mnf67

Vintage BWC manual wind.


----------



## garydusa




----------



## El-Duderino

Jerbaldw said:


> What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


What's the lug width on that bad boy? Follow up question: Where are the lugs?


----------



## armandob

GST-S110 5445









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

GMT 682










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Jerbaldw said:


> What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


Hahaha, got a say, that's a good one!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Jerbaldw said:


> What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


Those hands are just wrong. Hour is way too close to the same length as minute. That's a lame watch.


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## J.D.B.

Frosty from Canada


----------



## hun23

seamaster


----------



## Pimmsley

Speeding through Tuesday already... have a fine one all !


----------



## Jeep99dad

I wore my Alpina Seastrong Heritage on canvas for a late lunch on the beach and some fun in the waves


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## Walter Moore

Love that.


----------



## Chefget

Jerbaldw said:


> What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


GMT?


----------



## Walter Moore

Looks great on the strap


----------



## Walter Moore

Great pick up, thats a cool dial


----------



## took

Omega + Donald Trump tie 









Time is a gift...


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## castlk

*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve*


----------



## Nate0624

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

I'm late but I'd have picked the Samurai.





Watchcollector21 said:


> Which one :think :think:
> View attachment 13327583
> View attachment 13327585
> G


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15 today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## brymp21

My skxa63 with a skx007 bezel and insert and sapphire glass. Going to go with a double dome and different bezel with sapphire insert as soon as it arrives.


----------



## brymp21

brymp21 said:


> My skxa63 with a skx007 bezel and insert and sapphire glass. Going to go with a double dome and different bezel with sapphire insert as soon as it arrives.


Forgot the pic. Here it is.


----------



## Jo Hande

Just arrived!


----------



## jovani

SEIKO 6306-7001 and coffee


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Sir-Guy

Jo Hande said:


> Just arrived!
> View attachment 13331361


Hey, that looks familiar!










Congrats!


----------



## antsio100

So excited, arrived last week!







Alpina Alpiner Chronograph 4 "Race For Water" Limited Edition


----------



## El-Duderino

Morning all.


----------



## Stoner1974

On vacation









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang

good night from HK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

b-):-!Tuesday


----------



## imbamember

First 24 with Zenith GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Tuna Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

RGM ...


----------



## DarthVedder

Oris Divers GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## jesseix

Armida A1


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

Nomos Tangente on the brown suede strap it was sold to me with, hadn't ever used it. Really like it with brown slacks!


----------



## brrrdn

JLC Master Geographic :]


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Save The Ocean Turtle on the Seiko rubber. Perfect for the beach.


----------



## Ragl

Arrived this afternoon via SeriousWatches in Holland, summer 2018 just got so much better........

















Cheers,

Alan


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## clockyg

Nate0624 said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That strap looks great with the Sub!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Nothing like a bud after a scorching hot day working. To accompany the bud is my Tactico.













G


----------



## Watchcollector21

DarthVedder said:


> Oris Divers GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing watch,
Been looking for one for ages, very hard to find. Congrats & enjoy.
G


----------



## hoppes-no9

Polar ExpII


----------



## imbamember

Zenith GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

imbamember said:


> Zenith GMT


That blue is spectacular! Is this a current model in the lineup or an older one? I've never seen it before.  Congrats and wear it in health!


----------



## imbamember

Sir-Guy said:


> That blue is spectacular! Is this a current model in the lineup or an older one? I've never seen it before.  Congrats and wear it in health!


Thank you! It's an older model, NOS, late 90's I believe, salud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Tifoso

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13331845


Gorgeous! I had never heard of RGM. Thanks for introducing me to this great watch company.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## parsig9




----------



## Vioviv

Tifoso said:


> Gorgeous! I had never heard of RGM. Thanks for introducing me to this great watch company.


Thanks! That one is an early model w/an ETA movement. Here's the one next on my list, with an in-house movement:









And here's the "If I win the lottery" grail:


----------



## Palo

Aftermarket dial, but the yellow is growing on me!!


----------



## Palo

Sorry don’t really know how to post pics


----------



## oso2276

For a few days already









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Pimmsley

Morning all... :-!


----------



## Raym0016

For yard chores I switch to my bronze ocean 1 on a bond NATO. Other than that, this has been on my wrist since I got it.


----------



## slideit

Cocktail Time on new boots


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad

I switched to another turtle earlier for dinner and ice cream with the ladies


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai 424 California this evening:


----------



## RMUSE

This was both






my Monday and Tuesday watch, so still wearing it.


----------



## OfficerCamp

Another lovely day with my Hamilton Khaki King. And another strap change!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Watchcollector21

RMUSE said:


> View attachment 13334015
> 
> 
> This was both
> View attachment 13334015
> my Monday and Tuesday watch, so still wearing it.


Don't blame you RMUSE, it's an outstanding piece.
Makes me want to wear my BC4
Congrats & Enjoy.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Oceanz

Flex Luthor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, she's a beauty


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

hun23 said:


> seamaster


That's a nice watch!
What is the reference number on that particular model?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Seiko SSA









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> That's a nice watch!
> What is the reference number on that particular model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's a Seamaster 300 vintage coaxial 23330412101001


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

A dark and rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Grinny456

Sorry about the dirty crystal...


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## TypeSly

Good day as any for a cocktail ;-)


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C XL (year 2005)


----------



## NYSCOTTY

TypeSly said:


> Good day as any for a cocktail ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13334587


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

Field Watch Wednesday! Have a nice day all!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TX-WJ

MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Oris Diver Sixty Five Movember Edition on a Ginault bracelet.

Very comfortable.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Construction inspection today.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## hollywoodphil

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13334365


What's that fantastic dial made from?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alfredtv

So this AM I decided to bring an old one back from when I started my watch collection. This is my Akribos AK406SS, had to start somewhere!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz

41Mets said:


> Holy schmoly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What a dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today beach side


----------



## Andrew T

Not a lot different, at work again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Reverso again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

lo_scrivano said:


>


My favorite Breitling! Love the Transocean. Is this the 38mm or 42mm?


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Vostok Hand Wind Mig Floggers by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## monsieurxu

Wondering which Celadon Celestial Silk to wear with a navy suit for an evening gala... Which piece would you recommend guys?

I think the hand-embroidered silk dial will match marvellously with an elegant pocket square.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## abzack

Zodiac


----------



## franco60

Omega Racing Master Chronometer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

ii


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## imbamember

Seamaster 120 on new strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Tifoso said:


> My favorite Breitling! Love the Transocean. Is this the 38mm or 42mm?


38. I am biased but it looks better IMO.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Flex Luthor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, and nice axe!
Is that an acoustic, or Les Paul?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Never mind lol.
I looked at the pic after I posted the question.
I saw it said Les Paul

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea




----------



## Pimmsley

Allo...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21

Oris TT1 on custom leather today













G


----------



## eblackmo

This is why it's called the snowflake. The texture on the dial represents the snow drifts around the Japanese city of Shiojiri. Where the Shinshu Watch Studio is located. Which is where this watch was made.









The Japanese have a penchant for incorporating nature into art.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

hun23 said:


> It's a Seamaster 300 vintage coaxial 23330412101001


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MarceloTK

Timex today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Dobra

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Quake1028




----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## berni29

New Today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweethomela8

Happy Thursday.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Breitling SOH II Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my Pereptual Regulator - blued hands on white to match the shirt 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm still rocking my Bathyscaphe today.


----------



## maguirejp

Mhutch said:


>


Hi, I can't see a picture. cheers.


----------



## kalburnfall




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chronograph Diver









Tapawatch


----------



## El-Duderino

armandob said:


> Breitling SOH II Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the 42 or 46 model? How do you like it so far? Been toying with the idea of adding a SOHII 42 to the collection.


----------



## took

Great lighting









Time is a gift...


----------



## Brey17




----------



## armandob

El-Duderino said:


> Is that the 42 or 46 model? How do you like it so far? Been toying with the idea of adding a SOHII 42 to the collection.


It's a 46 and I like it a lot. I also bought the new rubber mesh strap to change the look. Depending on your wrist size, mine is ~8 inch and the 46 doesn't wear too big. The new 42 is also a good size and probably wears better under the shirt cuffs.
Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

SO Aeromarine GMT 41.5 mm on custom leather


















for relaxing
G


----------



## Vioviv

Multi-tasking! Wrist shot while talking to some colleagues in my office ... they think I'm checking texts. Taking a wrist shot would be considered aberrant behavior by the AW- & Garmin-wearing hipsters in my office.


----------



## smfd14

For Thursday, The Helgray, TCD-01 Titanium, Orange.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Timex Blue Expedition on Bond by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jesseix




----------



## clockyg

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13337825
> 
> 
> Multi-tasking! Wrist shot while talking to some colleagues in my office ... they think I'm checking texts. Taking a wrist shot would be considered aberrant behavior by the AW- & Garmin-wearing hipsters in my office.


Love how the Explorer goes so well with either a suit-jacket or with a t-shirt.


----------



## AaaVee

Wearing my new 'summer watch'


----------



## Vamospues

Very clean and clear and summery: congrats! I'm not normally a fan of the pilot look, but this one is an exception.

What's the model please, and dimensions?



AaaVee said:


> Wearing my new 'summer watch'


----------



## Vamospues

New SNKE79J1 ... at last I've found a Seiko 5 that feels just slightly bigger than others I've tried, and sold on ...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## AaaVee

Vamospues said:


> Very clean and clear and summery: congrats! I'm not normally a fan of the pilot look, but this one is an exception.
> 
> What's the model please, and dimensions?


Thanks! It's AL-240S4S6B and 42mm


----------



## RC Crown

Enjoying the heat b-)


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

SD4k


----------



## dino8791

Slightly shameful, but very enjoyable









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Shinola Runwell for date night.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

My relatively new Aevig Corvid (champagne dial). This is one of those watches that looked cool in photos but just knocks your socks off in person.

Probably a little too sporty for work attire, but I really wanted to wear it and it does "dress up" just fine (plus the dial matches my pants today ).


----------



## The_Vat

For me, my ridiculous Diesel Mothership. Meanwhile at home, my wife's been into my watch box and pulled out the Fifty Five Fathoms she openly covets.


----------



## Tifoso

lo_scrivano said:


> 38. I am biased but it looks better IMO.


Totally agree!


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## igroy33




----------



## Crownw

sinn again


----------



## al358

Just came in and loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm loving this Alpina too. Good beach watch


----------



## SamHill




----------



## abzack

Zodiac Seawolf again...this time on tropic.


----------



## pfisto22




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## zed073

From today.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday...








Today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bdex75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17

Change of evening watch. We got trusses!


----------



## JohnM67

SKX013:


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Citizen Now!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## RMUSE

Small and low profile


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wears surprisingly well on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Flightie Friday 
Oris BC4, the seatbelt clasp just gets me every time ;-)













Today in central London with the ball&chain ( wife ) shopping, lucky me:-x
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13338605


So so cool Jim. 
Outstanding
G


----------



## ZM-73

Divemaster


----------



## Smorodina

Fast blue Diver today 









Отправлено с моего Mi Note 3 через Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## kalburnfall




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SBEP005


----------



## Tifoso

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13339269
> View attachment 13339275


Absolutely love the style of that BC4! Really cool industrial style. If I only had a bigger wrist........


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## ac8587

This beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## El-Duderino

Zenith to finish out the week.


----------



## VicLeChic

Yacht-"Racer" 116622


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helot

NTH Tiburon on a Barton Navy Blue Jetson NATO.


----------



## zed073

Stuckx Panda Bull is first up this morning.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Relo60

Friday|>

UN Marine Diver.


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

Started Friday With The Invicta Reserve, Dubois Depraz, Speedway, Limited Edition.

But Just Made A Switch To A Much Anticipated New Arrival, The Spinnaker, Bradner, Compressor. I've Worn My Share Of Divers, But The Bradner Dial And Hands May Be The Closest Thing To Perfection I've Seen In A Dive Watch.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Ready for the weekend!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## brrrdn

Baume & Mercier Alarm :]


----------



## TX-WJ

To this day, one of my favorite color combos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

FULL MOON TONITE !!!









LOOK OUT !!!









I'M READY !!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NYSCOTTY

yankeexpress said:


>


COLONEL POGUE !!!


----------



## Crownw




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## erikclabaugh

Vulcain Nautical 70s


----------



## dannyking

Rolex Submariner Ref.16610


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 41Mets

Boy is this sexy or what?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Midnattssol in DrunkArtStraps at the beach today


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Chefget

Today


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

Chefget said:


> Today


I am so happy you like that watch-I smile every time I see it on your wrist-


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## situ

Still rocking it. Loving it more everyday!


----------



## RC Crown




----------



## copemanphoto

Oris BC3 on a ZD strap.








Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Brey17

Supper time. Little Hamachi and Hammy.


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas

Straton Speciale 7750 Valjoux on canvas


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robotaz

Most excellent timepieces, gentlemen.



El-Duderino said:


> Zenith to finish out the week.





Brey17 said:


> Supper time. Little Hamachi and Hammy.


----------



## JonS1967

erikclabaugh said:


> Vulcain Nautical 70s


[email protected]$$!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Tuna


----------



## tbgreen

Citizen Promaster.


----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67

SKX013:


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ tonight. Didn't bother changing the date though. I really love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Enjoy thy night Peeps!









Time is a gift...


----------



## dannyking

Anglo Irish said:


> SKX013:


This is a nice one. Neat!


----------



## blackbolt

Ennebi Kairos Bronzo


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## tokeisukeii

Having a beer before I head to a wedding. First time to wear a divers to such an event. Usually I wear a dress watch but I'm thinking time to sell the dress watch.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Rolex Submariner.


----------



## watchinho

C.Ward trident on nato









Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

tokeisukeii said:


> Having a beer before I head to a wedding. First time to wear a divers to such an event. Usually I wear a dress watch but I'm thinking time to sell the dress watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


 :-!


----------



## harald-hans

Hello WUS ... :-!


----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Good Morning Guys


----------



## manofrolex

Weekender 
Got plenty to pick from but this one just rocks


----------



## dsmith217

TAG aquaracer 300m way111a









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

sarb033 by seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz

Chefget said:


> Today


Beautiful white dial


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Manchester. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtreisman

seiko weekend watch


----------



## zed073

F1 qualifying with the Sawtooth.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21

[ATTACH=CONF


----------



## RomeoT

The last swim event if the season, next week off to Chincoteague with the fam, then Dallas for work. Lots of watch decisions to make, lol!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> F1 qualifying with the Sawtooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


You have the right idea Brian, 
G


----------



## El-Duderino

Oris 65 this fine Saturday. HAGW!


----------



## RMUSE

Sturmanskie Flagship Column Wheel Chronograph NE88/1855992. Please note that the 60 min chrono goes have a hand. It is gold, and I have no idea why it didn't show up. as it is against a black face.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Bathyscaphe at a coffee shop with a view


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mkawakami

Omega Planet Ocean 8900 on a Barton silicone strap.

I think it's a good pairing.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

[SUB]


----------



## Vioviv

Timex 1974 Viscount Automatic ... Got this, heck, back in '99-'00 and the value has risen _at least _TWENTY TIMES what I paid back then.
Amazing what $3.00 could get you on eBay back in the olden days ...


----------



## Falconett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Kinetic for the afternoon. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Saturday, The Spinnaker, Bradner 5057, Vintage Diver.


----------



## sweethomela8

Happy Saturday








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewball00

Vintage Citizen 3802 Diver that I just finished restoring. Added my own flair with the nice hexad oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







q


----------



## took

Enjoy your chores









Time is a gift...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Little Shark...


----------



## Djmeen

Pool time! Getting every single cent of wear out of this nice little Christopher Ward Trident C60 300 that I scored at 50% clearance in their latest sale. Starting to dig this little watch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Project Aware.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

7 dollar golden Timex by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## JonS1967

Diver Sixty Five today. Getting ready to take my son to a birthday party!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is the best looking Daytona model in year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

El-Duderino said:


> Oris 65 this fine Saturday. HAGW!


Sweet! I wish I had picked up a Topper edition when they were available. I really like the mods they made, especially the bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue a.m. and Yoda p.m.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

At my son's basketball tournament!








Celebrating going to second round of playoffs!!! :-!


----------



## clint64

Happy Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Armida live in Mexico


----------



## manofrolex

Jeep99dad said:


> Bathyscaphe at a coffee shop with a view


Superbe Brice


----------



## manofrolex

Evening swap


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tough life with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## El-Duderino

JonS1967 said:


> Sweet! I wish I had picked up a Topper edition when they were available. I really like the mods they made, especially the bezel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm biased, but I really like the changes they made as well. That little bit or orange lume and no date makes it for me.


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## Black5

My goto watch for timing football matches and working around the house...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## TX-WJ

Out with the fam dinning sum Mexican food with this looker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

I T D


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## xherion

Santos


----------



## castlk




----------



## Michael Day

anrex said:


> View attachment 13344859


Can you share the nato details on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

El-Duderino said:


> Thanks! I'm biased, but I really like the changes they made as well. That little bit or orange lume and no date makes it for me.


I couldn't agree more. I will say that as dates go, they did a fantastic job on this one... although I always prefer no date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Rado


----------



## Pun

Bought today this IWC Ingenieur Watch. Want to know the model no and the caliber. It’s 34 mm screw down crown watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21

To start the Sunday, TC2 on Horween 1 piece strap.



















G


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Aviator Chrono


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yoda


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## garydusa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## JonS1967

Vostok for the beach today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspidistra

My Hamilton Illinois on an original steel mesh strap, can. 1955.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro

Orange









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F


----------



## kalburnfall

Backwards Pelagos


----------



## smfd14

For Sunday, Enjoying A New Arrival, The AVI-8, Lancaster Bomber, Dambuster. My First Experience With The AVI-8 Brand, And My Initial Impression Of This Big Pilot Is Very Favorable.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Going vintage today with a new addition... Provita chrono


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Outside the main entrance of my school


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change



















G


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Tifoso

First dip in the ocean for my Ray II and Erikas Black Ops band combo!


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## Walter Moore

Man, love that


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## hun23

Afternoon switch


----------



## emonje

BTW, this beauty is up for sale in the sales corner if anybody interested.


----------



## imbamember

Seamaster 120 on silicone strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw

Sinn


----------



## 41Mets

Waiting for Juventus to practice at my school


----------



## maylebox

Fish tacos and a round of golf makes for a pretty good Sub Sunday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## franco60

Vintage Seiko 6117-6049.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiaohai

Blue Monday...








Sent from Huawei P10 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Monday blues


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NYSCOTTY

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13347607


& your classic strap fold !


----------



## took

Monday...









Time is a gift...


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The sun took the day off and got its friend Humidity to fill in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Longines Heritage 1969


----------



## jovani




----------



## El-Duderino

Haven't worn this guy in awhile. Seems like a good way to start off the week.


----------



## SimOS X




----------



## MarceloTK

Seiko ssa again









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Brey17




----------



## Relo60

Monday


----------



## GradyPhilpott

.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## clint64

Happy Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Chronoswiss Manufacture in sunny Karlsruhe this morning. Nicely put together piece this - I keep thinking about moving it out, but then I wear it again and conclude that's a dumb idea. 
Cheers


----------



## SKOBR

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl3QHYNHyFI/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

556 Weiss


----------



## CarlosB

Grumo for after work


----------



## pyddet

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on FinWatchStraps leather today. Vacation was great and all, but it's nice to have my collection where I can get to it









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1




----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## hollywoodphil

smfd14 said:


> For Sunday, Enjoying A New Arrival, The AVI-8, Lancaster Bomber, Dambuster. My First Experience With The AVI-8 Brand, And My Initial Impression Of This Big Pilot Is Very Favorable.


Nothing exceeds like excess.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## J.D.B.

Can't get enough mirror-back displays!


----------



## Crownw




----------



## hun23

Padi


----------



## Chefget

When the hands were silver couldn't read it very well, now it's great!


----------



## zed073

Crazy busy day.
Began with a 6am drive to the airport to drop off my stepson and his gf. Then the gym followed by yard work and then a short cruise in the Z.
Here's what I had on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso.


----------



## denmanproject

Cartier for the week


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Railmaster


----------



## edolecki

zed073 said:


> Gerlach Enigma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk












Mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweethomela8

16750








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday. Have a good week everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RC Crown

Hotel coffee YUM LMAO


----------



## SvenWang

North flag









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Good morning all, Today my Ocean Diver is going to help me with my chores












G


----------



## CarlosB

Batman Turtle for Turtle Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pimmsley

Still Tuesday... still Speedy


----------



## MarceloTK

Cold and heavy rains in São Paulo means that's time to put in the 5 and get wet









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Tuesday, The AVI-8, Lancaster Bomber, Dambuster.


----------



## Aggie88

EMG Panda chrono


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## clint64

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Tudor Tuesday.


----------



## Icewarped




----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## dsmith217

Citizen Nighthawk









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Falconett

SRP231. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Tag Chrono

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## Uhrmensch

Yup, been a sapphire cabochon kinda day today...
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets

Yoda


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GmT


----------



## Watchcollector21

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with Mileata M2 Defender


This one is really growing on me Simon,
Really fast. Enjoy.
G


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Watchcollector21 said:


> This one is really growing on me Simon,
> Really fast. Enjoy.
> G


Thanks G! 

Tapawatch


----------



## jas32

Got the FOIS out of the safe deposit box so it's getting some wrist time.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## The_Vat

Cheapie Casio MDV-106-1A turned up yesterday, swapped the band for the black nylon I took off my Seiko 5 Military. I think it works better.

Good presence for the money, bigger than I was expecting.


----------



## J.D.B.

Neat little import.


----------



## BarracksSi

Intermission at DCI Annapolis:


----------



## TX-WJ

Had not worn this one in quite some time. Love this little guy. Orient slide rule titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RomeoT

Broke out the Cocktail Time for the last day of July. Every year, summer passes a little more quickly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Reverso.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

franco60 said:


> Reading a good book with my Thunderbird 16263. Anyone remember books?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I LOVE MAX LUCADO!!! He lives a couple of hours away from where I live too. I haven't read his books in a long time, I need to get back to it.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## FTE

black diver on OD nato


----------



## Black5

Grabbing a quick snack before heading home...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Xiaohai

time flys.. It's August already.. 









Sent from Huawei P10 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## El-Duderino

Going vintage today.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Aerospace on DAS


----------



## 59yukon01

New arrival SNE498.


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Relo60

:-! Wednesday.


----------



## Rodentman

This one. Love the elegant white dial!

Sky-Dweller (once I remember how to post photos).


----------



## Rodentman

This one:


----------



## igroy33




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko H558 orange arnie on a vintage tropic strap!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 41Mets

It's a rainy day today, so I figured I'd take less of a chance and go with the one with more water resistance


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## pyddet

I'm really enjoying the dressed-down Tudor Prince Oysterdate today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Vioviv

Water-Land today ...


----------



## anrex

...


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Kulprit

Since I'll likely be wearing the same watch all
month, to break up the boredom let's make this post educational.

Today's WRUW also serves as a handy demonstration of how to properly wear a 5-ring Zulu/NATO strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

I ain't never seen the like of this before. It's pretty!


Bradjhomes said:


>


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Blu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Hump day choice.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Just in...Birth year Timex b-)


----------



## Raym0016

Triumph!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hollywoodphil

Knives and Lint said:


> Just in...Birth year Timex b-)
> 
> View attachment 13354167
> 
> 
> View attachment 13354169
> 
> 
> View attachment 13354171
> 
> 
> View attachment 13354189


What year was that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Waves on a Wednesday









Time is a gift...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Beach essentials


----------



## sweethomela8

St








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Third day on a row.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw




----------



## RSDA

DA34


----------



## castlk




----------



## The_Vat

Armani Meccanico AR4244.

Bought at the Waikele Outlets on Oahu 4 years ago. I was young and innocent then.


----------



## Knives and Lint

hollywoodphil said:


> What year was that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


1976... In fact, I just had my 42nd birthday a couple of weeks ago. I should have taken a pic of it with my birthday comic, the Hulk first appearance of Wolverine. It's the UK version which is much less valuable and came out later than the US version, but it has the benefit having the exact day I was born printed on it.


----------



## Memorybabe62




----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## carloscastro7

Freshly unpacked! Been lusting for one of these for a few months now...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maguirejp

Right now in Calgary, Canada. Cheers to all WUS


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeffie007

Sumo


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## clint64

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE




----------



## hollywoodphil

Knives and Lint said:


> 1976... In fact, I just had my 42nd birthday a couple of weeks ago. I should have taken a pic of it with my birthday comic, the Hulk first appearance of Wolverine. It's the UK version which is much less valuable and came out later than the US version, but it has the benefit having the exact day I was born printed on it.
> 
> View attachment 13355041


Coolness badness, dude! 
Happy Birthday!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PAM682


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Quake1028




----------



## El-Duderino

Tangente Thursday.


----------



## took

Work grind...









Time is a gift...


----------



## pyddet

Oris Classic Date









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

Good morning members:-!

Hamilton KK


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Brey17

Feeling the vintage vibe today. 1968


----------



## rickpal14

Alpina AlpinerX on a BluShark NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro

Rain day










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## JonS1967

GMT today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Uhrmensch

GS today
Cheers


----------



## DarthVedder

Certina DS Action Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue today


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Silver Bullet for sale



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Desk diving w the LHD today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Tifoso

Geckota C-01 (Heuer Monza copy....er....inspiration)


----------



## sweethomela8

Happy Thursday








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

Triumph!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje

Newest addition. On strap picked up from Christopher Ward sale.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice combo, @emonje! I dig it.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Tudor North Flag


----------



## hun23

LHD


----------



## zed073

Started with the Orient Mako XL this morning after the gym. Then removed it to change the oil in the Z. Then chilled with the Seiko kinetic.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

The light one


----------



## DiverBob

Armida A12


----------



## rodtp

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## andsan




----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## jovani




----------



## dannyking

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one. Is it a ref.16610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

dannyking said:


> Nice one. Is it a ref.16610
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 14060. The 16610 has the date. Cheers!


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Something you don't see everyday. The new 2018 GP Laureato Ceramic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Pun

tapiserie Dial IWC Ingenieur


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## dantan

Reverso.


----------



## FTE

Started the day with a Vostok...and ended with a Casio:


----------



## MarceloTK

Just the old and reliable gshock









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*Time for the Raymond Weekend.*


----------



## Itubij

zed073 said:


> Started with the Orient Mako XL this morning after the gym. Then removed it to change the oil in the Z. Then chilled with the Seiko kinetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Nice wathes, but that "Zed" is a beauty...

Is that a custom plate or a coincidence?


----------



## Xiaohai

Friday still work late.. on the way home.









Sent from Huawei P10 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Itubij said:


> Nice wathes, but that "Zed" is a beauty...
> 
> Is that a custom plate or a coincidence?


Thanks.
It was ordered back in the early 70's but it had to conform to the format of the day.
3 letters 3 numbers. $25 fee.
Now you can get fully custom up to 8 letter/numbers. Around $325 now.
The orange Camaro is now my sons and I have this one.
Cheers.....Brian









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Have a good weekend!


----------



## 59yukon01

I can't explain it completely, but I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## pyddet

Mini Turtle on the Strapcode Super Engineer.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

#sinnfulfriday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DiscoZ

Bremont U2 LE









Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Raven Venture, I love it very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Kulprit

Spending the weekend learning what I mostly already knew.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Topper Edition.


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Danoman




----------



## Ddj235

The blue Pelagos. Perfect for a casual Friday. Or any day for that matter!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

Back after an 8 month service holiday.


----------



## Docbondo

This one today.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nothing too exciting compared to some of the awesome pieces posted today! Just a G-Shock GW-M5610.  I keep coming back to the square as a good one for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mrandersen10

My absolute favorite watch at the moment: Sinn 103 St Sa E.


----------



## American Jedi

I wanted a splash of red today.


----------



## Stochastinaut




----------



## Nevets750

Panerai Submersible PAM682









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

AT for 4th day ... +0.0 seconds ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## JonS1967

Tifoso said:


> Geckota C-01 (Heuer Monza copy....er....inspiration)
> 
> View attachment 13357383


Very cool! I was eyeballing that one. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nesoni

Finnaly three weeks vacation. I am survive..









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Started with the Orient Mako XL this morning after the gym. Then removed it to change the oil in the Z. Then chilled with the Seiko kinetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


That's what I call a really pleasant day Brian.
Watches and cars. Doesn't get better then that.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Looks like all the Paneristi are out today,






samurai for me :think:think:
G


----------



## maylebox




----------



## Vioviv

That's a beautiful watch ... I'm Panerai-challenged, and I'd love to know the model number if you have a moment.

EDIT: hmmm, technical difficulties ... please see next post ...


----------



## Vioviv

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13360275


Sorry about the double post, the reply w/quote was acting a little funky.
Anyway, I'm a Panerai novice and would love to know the model number! Thanks!


----------



## zed073

Cheers Gino.


Watchcollector21 said:


> That's what I call a really pleasant day Brian.
> Watches and cars. Doesn't get better then that.
> G


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Vioviv said:


> That's a beautiful watch ... I'm Panerai-challenged, and I'd love to know the model number if you have a moment.


Thanks! It's the PAM-655


----------



## RuggerAl

Quitting time.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my GS again today. I can't seem to get this one off the wrist. Loving the weight and just about everything about it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jadg




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

DrGonzo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Great looking piece!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Taking in the sunset with my wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Brey17

OVM and some Taketsuru


----------



## RC Crown

Brey17 said:


> OVM and some Taketsuru


lookin flush brother, enjoy


----------



## jovani




----------



## took

Late night with the Heathen Child









Time is a gift...


----------



## Falconett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

FC world timer


----------



## Watchcollector21

Usual relaxing Saturday chores, with my TC2



















G


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

6309 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Samurai to work out









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

BB s&g


----------



## El-Duderino

Longines Legend Diver this fine weekend. Time for some beers and BBQ.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## American Jedi

JLC NSA


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Vioviv

Happy Saturday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Pawn Shop find a couple years ago. Citizen Eco Drive 'Diver' (fixed bezel/push pull crown). On a Dark Red or Burgundy one pice strap from Wallyworld.
Pawn Shop Eco Drive by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Uhrmensch

Linde Werdelin HBII today. 
Cheers


----------



## maylebox

The same watch as last night

♫ "Hold the line, love isn't always on time"

Tudor for Toto


----------



## pjesw

Vintage Seiko 5..with brand new crystal and strap


----------



## J.D.B.

2957


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thejames1

A few recent ones









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Took my white dial Prometheus Piranha on a little bay cruise this morning.




























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


>


I really like the version of this with the white dial and the black inner bezel


----------



## 59yukon01

Yard work watch today.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## dsmith217

Been a long day....Apeks 1000m Heli-safe









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

They're horrible, but you still gotta support. Let's go Mets!


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> I really like the version of this with the white dial and the black inner bezel


Me too N sits true to the original Alpina 10 Supercompressor from the 60's 
Had it before but prefer this Ken for whatever reason


----------



## Jeep99dad

Took the Seiko STO  kayaking today. Such a cool watch even covered with salt


----------



## erikclabaugh

Helson SD40


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the Seiko STO  kayaking today. Such a cool watch even covered with salt [


I wish that case was DLC with that color scheme. I love it like it is, but it would be a classic if they'd make a black case in my opinion.


----------



## NicBoudge

NTH DevilRay ... had get out of the pool cuz of the rain 😞


----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> I wish that case was DLC with that color scheme. I love it like it is, but it would be a classic if they'd make a black case in my opinion.


I personally didn't like black case turtle but I am guessing you could get someone to do it for you


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Green diver


----------



## dannyking

Palmettoman said:


> Thank you. 14060. The 16610 has the date. Cheers!


Sorry, yes, the 14060. Looks clean and beautiful on the khaki Nato.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## garydusa




----------



## hollywoodphil

RANGERS WIN!!!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

El-Duderino said:


> Longines Legend Diver this fine weekend. Time for some beers and BBQ.


You have quite a collection, sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

hollywoodphil said:


> RANGERS WIN!!!
> View attachment 13363787
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Congrats, looks like you had a good time...Don't get your hopes up though, we are setting trends right down I-45 LOL

Go Astros!!!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Exploring the Northern Cascades b-)

































I may or may not have fallen in the creek while taking these next photos :-d


----------



## hollywoodphil

RC Crown said:


> Congrats, looks like you had a good time...Don't get your hopes up though, we are setting trends right down I-45 LOL
> 
> Go Astros!!!
> 
> View attachment 13363869


No, pal, we haven't had the kind of season up here that gets ones hopes up.  Proud of the Astros, though!️

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Knives and Lint said:


> Exploring the Northern Cascades b-)
> 
> View attachment 13363925
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363927
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363929
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363931
> 
> 
> I may or may not have fallen in the creek while taking these next photos :-d
> 
> View attachment 13363933
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363935
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363937
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363939


Hahaha!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

hollywoodphil said:


> Hahaha!


Yea, my kids had a good laugh about it as well :-d. Luckily it was a hot day, and it was actually quite refreshing so I didn't mind much.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Level.5x

Hamilton Navy Pioneer on Catalyst Leatherworks' Horween #8 chromexcel strap.

Every watch collection should include a watch with heat blued hands!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## El-Duderino

JonS1967 said:


> You have quite a collection, sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I've been consciously trying to wear a different one each day these past couple weeks. Down to a handful before I reach the end.


----------



## cowbel

thejames1 said:


> A few recent ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This is a cool collection.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

Here is mine now a Gavox Legacy carpe diem in a Roman archeological site









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

59yukon01 said:


> Yard work watch today.


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Switched to the Helm Gray CS1 canvas strap. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon SAR


----------



## hun23

Datejust


----------



## Flex Luthor

CHNR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Aevum Apex GT









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Awesome pics of an awesome watch.
Stay dry. 



Knives and Lint said:


> Exploring the Northern Cascades b-)
> 
> View attachment 13363925
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363927
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363929
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363931
> 
> 
> I may or may not have fallen in the creek while taking these next photos :-d
> 
> View attachment 13363933
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363935
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363937
> 
> 
> View attachment 13363939


----------



## El-Duderino

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic.


----------



## Knives and Lint

zed073 said:


> Awesome pics of an awesome watch.
> Stay dry.


Many thanks my friend! It was a fun day for certain b-)


----------



## DiverBob

Milus


----------



## Crabtree

Turtle Sunday


----------



## Rivarama




----------



## Jcher

Tissot chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yoda


----------



## Oceanz

cowbel said:


> Here is mine now a Gavox Legacy carpe diem in a Roman archeological site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Sweet white dial


----------



## cave diver

Oh, is it the weekend?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## NYSCOTTY

ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## obomomomo

Please excuse the half eaten lunch


----------



## Spunwell

Just finished a weekend of chores around the house


----------



## Vioviv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Crownw




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Deep Blue Daynight Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

cowbel said:


> Here is mine now a Gavox Legacy carpe diem in a Roman archeological site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That's a beaut, but the date at 7 gives me the vertigo a little.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf"









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relaxing with friends today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

I've got one of these vintage Westinghouse Coke coolers in my backyard but I found this one in front of a local mercantile shop (and to think I almost went with the Pepsi today)


----------



## zed073

A hot day deserves a dip in the pool.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## slideit

King Seiko and the robot


----------



## Pimmsley

Hello all, happy Monday


----------



## castlk




----------



## Memorybabe62




----------



## cowbel

hollywoodphil said:


> That's a beaut, but the date at 7 gives me the vertigo a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes a date at 7 is a first there but it bring some balance to the watch gravity


----------



## Watchcollector21

I'm late, I'm late, for a very important !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
G


----------



## papagioro

Good morning









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I know it's cliche, but I hate Mondays. I do not, however, hate this old beast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to work... tough Monday after two weeks at the beach 
Bathyscaphe on leather today.


----------



## dsmith217

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Deep Blue Daynight Diver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Love t-shirt/watch combo lol

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet

BB 36









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Monaco Monday.


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## al358

Going with the turtle today. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

MM Monday........


----------



## JonS1967

Madison today. Haven't worn this one in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Wearing the old DeVille today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Nice watch and nice _fumetti_ - Corto Maltese forever!

A Zenith for me today.









- - - Updated - - -

Nice watch and nice _fumetti_ - Corto Maltese forever!

A Zenith for me today.


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## anrex

~


----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful sky today


----------



## yankeexpress

Titanium


----------



## yankeexpress

Titanium


----------



## Smorodina

It is great.bilberry time.









Отправлено с моего Mi Note 3 через Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## RC Crown




----------



## DiscoZ

AN on vintage rally strap









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rfortson

Speedmaster at Daytona International Speedway









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

I have been officially polarized.


----------



## igroy33




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Crownw




----------



## jermyzy

Just picked this up


----------



## smfd14

Evening Switch To The Croton, Chromaster 925, In Blue. .925 Precious Solid Silver Case, On Genuine Stingray Strap.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Milspec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

Dubey & Schaldenbrand Aerodyn Duo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect on Toxicrooroo


----------



## Pimmsley

Early spring like day today, change is in the air... have a great day all


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver


----------



## anrex




----------



## cowbel

Here doing waterpolo with my dresswatch Gavox Legacy Ultima Necat . Not affraid of water and love it Onna good nato G10









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyP

The Ghost









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Happy Tuesday. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k

Well it's Tuesday so...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Bathyscaphe today but on a 23mm Toxicnato


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pedrorq




----------



## al358

GS today, have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Seemed obvious


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## dsmith217

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That shirt is fire. Watch is decent too 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Just a cheap-as-chips beater today..









- - - Updated - - -

Just a cheap-as-chips beater today..


----------



## sweethomela8

Happy tuesday








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Seagull 1963 Panda.


----------



## OfficerCamp

Wearing my new Alpina Alpiner Chronograph. The dial is CRAZY on this watch!


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Madison again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Helson skindiver on cordovan









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

A watch I finished building about 30min ago. German made 42mm stainless case with sapphire crystal. ETA 2801 manual movement 50m water resistance on a Kevlar strap.


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Orient for the afternoon and now it's Scurfa time.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz

Just thought I should leave this here
View attachment 13371897


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Watchcollector21

reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 13368599


Really cool watch, the Trekker, enjoy 
G


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Watchcollector21 said:


> Really cool watch, the Trekker, enjoy
> G


Thanks G

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Robotaz

I'm in love. It's the most comfortable watch I've ever put on my wrist.


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega Speedmaster FOIS not getting the wrist time it deserves:


----------



## Robotaz

Switching to the Alpina.


----------



## TSLow




----------



## castlk




----------



## househalfman

On Cincy's stealth bond nato...


----------



## ZM-73

Same watch as yesterday.


----------



## Memorybabe62




----------



## maylebox

Pam 111 at the Oracle Arena tonight. That fuzzy band in the background is Hall and Oates.


----------



## maylebox

Pam 111 at the Oracle Arena tonight. That fuzzy band in the background is Hall and Oates.

View attachment 13372889


----------



## Dukie

This buddy was in the mail this morning. 
My first Monaco. On images it looks ok, but live i find it absolutely stunning. What a presence. I'm pretty happy :-D


----------



## eho

zed073 said:


> Orient for the afternoon and now it's Scurfa time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


That's a nice strap on Scurfa!


----------



## zed073

Thanks it's a BeauBands.



eho said:


> That's a nice strap on Scurfa!


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13373139


----------



## SvenWang

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13373139


Nice Rolex 39 OP. Low key yet stylish. This grape one is gorgeous. I like also the Rhodium version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SRPC23 on the OEM bracelet until I pick up my new arrival from FedEx later today.

This is such a nice grey dial


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Palmettoman

Speedy pulling double day duty this week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinho

My c.ward trident back on the original bracelet.
 








Sent from my LGM-V300K using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Memorybabe62




----------



## erikclabaugh

Poor man's Heuer


----------



## El-Duderino

SKX007 today.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## carloscastro7

Atomic time keeping









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine

I bought this solar watch today. I had a choice between this one with the titanium case and strap or the same model with an orange silicone strap. Although titanium scratches easily, it is very light and I hardly feel the watch even though it is quite big. This one was more expensive than than the silicone. I paid £760 which is probably more than I could have paid elsewhere, but I don't like the grey market, always prefer an AD.

I can easily buy the silicone strap if I feel like a change.

Oddly, there was no instruction booklet although there was a warranty card and plenty of other bumph from Tissot including a book. I was able to access the pdf manual online and find it quite intuitive to work now after an hour's study of the instructions. It's amazing how quickly the hands glide as I move from function to function. The only thing it's missing is the fact that it's not radio-controlled.

There is a good lume on the hands and markers and a nice white backlight for the digits. I like the barometer function; it gives the air pressure along with a forecast for the next 6 hours or so.


----------



## endotreated




----------



## RSDA

New arrival today. The SKX173 is no longer being sold, so happy to pick up a used one in great shape.


----------



## pyddet

Forecast calls for rain today, son the Strapcode SKX013 was a no-brainer









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Black5

Greetings from 1978...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Vioviv

Say hello to my little friend ...

























... 1974 Timex Viscount automatic.


----------



## Relo60

Vioviv said:


> Say hello to my little friend ...
> 
> View attachment 13373929
> 
> 
> View attachment 13373933
> 
> 
> View attachment 13373937
> 
> 
> ... 1974 Timex Viscount automatic.


Love the watch/strap combo.


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajwood

Nomos Metro 38 Datum


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

:roll:


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver today.

:-! Wednesday


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Relo60 said:


> Love the watch/strap combo.


Thanks! Finding a 19mm leather strap is difficult enough, but finding one that didn't cost 2x-3x what the watch is worth took some persistence.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

Timex X GREATS Bayman


----------



## DutchMongolian

Going w the LHD today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival
Always loved the Oris65 overall as a design , the shape of the case a la skin diver, the size and proportions, dia/hands... Had been on the fence about the green since it was announced, loved it in photos but never had a green watch and don't do green much in general. Finally decided to give it a go and get something of different color besides the usual black, greys and blues. It's very nice and the green works well for the Oris65. I like it better than I even anticipated. Can't wait to try different straps on it.


----------



## armandob

Seiko Astron GPS Solar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Wearing my Celadon Celestial Silk "Bird of Paradise" today and admiring its magnificent completely hand-embroidered silk dial...

I'm curious friends, what elegant outfit would you pair with this piece?


----------



## Axelay2003

Waiting to board the plane for Santo Domingo, DR.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Oceanz




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

Horrible or passable as a summer option?


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## emonje




----------



## brrrdn

TUDOR NF :]


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 3005

A near perfect daily wearer.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Drudge




----------



## took

Blue Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## Sterling Archer

Delivered today!
View attachment 13375455


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

MWW Morgan


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Falconett

Just arrived in the today! New to me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgroadster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memorybabe62

Beautiful, one and all


----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Homemade today


----------



## Dukie

Today with haute horlogerie on the wrist. Zenith's El Primero. I love the black dial in combination with the lume. Plenty of details to discover.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Ruthless750

Nothing but time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Hose A

Damasko DB4 on a waxed kevlar/nomex ripstop RAF style strap I made yesterday.


----------



## took

Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Dukie said:


> This buddy was in the mail this morning.
> My first Monaco. On images it looks ok, but live i find it absolutely stunning. What a presence. I'm pretty happy :-D


Congratulations! Such a great watch. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet

14000

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

My new Unimatic!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

I've got a jury trial today, so I have to look a bit more professional for our fine citizens. That means the 51-year old Longines wins out over the 22-year old SKX.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Desperately want an Orange NATO for this. Timex Expedition just works.

Blue Timex on one piece camo from Wal-Mart by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## sticky

Sinn U1 SDR


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 562 Titanium today:


----------



## hun23




----------



## Silo

Two keepers.


----------



## Vioviv

Kulprit said:


> I've got a jury trial today, so I have to look a bit more professional for our fine citizens. That means the 51-year old Longines wins out over the 22-year old SKX.


Hope you beat the rap! Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

After wearing a different watch from the collection each day for the past few weeks, I have finally come to the end. So, last but not least, my G-Shock Rangeman, which I use as my atomic clock reference when setting all my other watches and my go to for all things hiking/backpacking related.


----------



## 41Mets

NYC today


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## _Ferdia_

I was half way through typing "no need for the bracelet" when I realised it was a really nice dog lead 



took said:


> Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

My new favorite


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## kalburnfall

Currently on a long ceramic submariner streak.


----------



## carlhaluss

41Mets said:


> NYC today
> View attachment 13377855
> View attachment 13377859
> View attachment 13377861
> View attachment 13377863


That dial gets me every time! I think because it is such a non-traditional look, and on such a classic style watch. I love contrasts like that!


----------



## J.D.B.

splash


----------



## endotreated

New strap my 1 week old Polar


----------



## Spunwell

Pepsi on toxic nato today.......weekends almost here!


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## zed073

I tried posting pics earlier using Tapatalk and it was a no go. 
Prometheus then I went for the moon.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brymp21

This skx Marathon inspired mod. Just put it on the Strapcode super oyster. Really loving it. Watching my G-men in the man cave.


----------



## t minus

Citizen 300m


----------



## Brey17

New gray Combat Strap incoming! Love this gray felt, but want this color in ostrich leg.


----------



## dannyking

My new Rolex Submariner Date. A bit bigger than my dad's 16610 but I think it fits by 6.75" wrist ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Brey17 said:


> New gray Combat Strap incoming! Love this gray felt, but want this color in ostrich leg.


Nice watch. If it was in the $1k to sub 1k range would have got it in a heartbeat. My heart is not letting me justify its around $2k price tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

dannyking said:


> Nice watch. If it was in the $1k to sub 1k range would have got it in a heartbeat. My heart is not letting me justify its around $2k price tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And...it's not for you. It's for people who see the value at $2K.


----------



## Robotaz

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


G-Shock came out with an auto?


----------



## vexXed

Glycine for dress down Friday.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Wearing this bad boy today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

carlhaluss said:


> That dial gets me every time! I think because it is such a non-traditional look, and on such a classic style watch. I love contrasts like that!


I think that's one thing that really makes it work for me. I consider myself more of a sporty casual person but I appreciate fine, more classically styled things. This helps this watch to work with me! And thanks!


----------



## 41Mets

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


I'm liking this Tudor more on a few of the aftermarket strap options I've seen, including this one!


----------



## 41Mets

Brey17 said:


> New gray Combat Strap incoming! Love this gray felt, but want this color in ostrich leg.


He does ostrich leg better than anyone


----------



## Sir-Guy

@jah, that Unimatic looks wicked. Love the contrast between the dial and indices!

For me, just a Citizen diver earlier today. 










And then I switched to a GW-6900.


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

16750 today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456

*FFFFFFFFRIDAY*


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij




----------



## Kulprit

I was wracking my brain trying to remember what movement was in the vintage Longines I wore yesterday. I didn't feel like taking the case back off, so I scoured the pictures on my phone hoping I had one of the movement. In doing so I came across many, many photos of my Steinhart from prior "WRUWs" and was reminded of how striking a watch it is, and how little I've worn it this year. So today I'm putting aside the SKX to give the Steinhart a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

First day out with this Khaki Action Chrono. I swear, the Barton Elite silicone looks great on almost everything that isn't a dress watch.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

b-) Friday:-!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry

From the beaches of Costa Rica:


----------



## vudedoo

Boring Garmin...changing into Sinn Weiss









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Antoine Lry said:


> From the beaches of Costa Rica:


Nice patina! Mine says hello:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## Oceanz




----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213

Timing 0-60 in my Prius 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv

Got myself a whole week at the farm! Getting this '58 GMC running or else ...




























Weiss is obviously the perfect watch for a hot day outside ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday












G


----------



## J.D.B.

Nice Jays and Kays adapters


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Watchcollector21

sueno213 said:


> Timing 0-60 in my Prius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really cool Daytona, beautiful combo sueno,
But I had no idea uber drivers earned so much money &#55357;&#56836;
G


----------



## smfd14

For Friday, The Invicta Reserve, Orange Sea Monster.


----------



## brrrdn

SEIKO =]


----------



## dsmith217

smfd14 said:


> For Friday, The Invicta Reserve, Orange Sea Monster.


That is a beast!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice

16610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

dsmith217 said:


> That is a beast!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, a lot of wrist presence with this timepiece.


----------



## zed073

Smoothie in the morning followed by a nice cold pint in the afternoon .









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Love this dial!


----------



## t minus

My kinetic diver....


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Sub to end the week


----------



## J.D.B.

Uncle Citizen with the tiniest amount of lume


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the weekend with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a grey Toxicnato 
HAGWE


----------



## 41Mets

Dinner and just prior


----------



## Poor Old Dave

My Sorta Semi Turtle Fossil in Pepsi color

Fossil Semi Turtle by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## sueno213

Watchcollector21 said:


> Really cool Daytona, beautiful combo sueno,
> But I had no idea uber drivers earned so much money &#55357;&#56836;
> G


Depends. I hold passengers for ransom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the weekend with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a grey Toxicnato
> HAGWE


Always grate taste..... watches, clothes.... pictures too!


----------



## Pimmsley

Gloomy Saturday trip to the shops...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Level.5x

Oris Sixty Five on Horween Dublin English Tan Strap!


----------



## Black5

Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from the 90's.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ZM-73

Alba


----------



## dannyking

Robotaz said:


> And...it's not for you. It's for people who see the value at $2K.


Whoa! Lets hold on to the offensive comments and take it easy here. I never meant OR said, it wasn't worth its $2k price tag. Was just voicing my personal concerns and everyone has their own justifications.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## TheWorkman

vexXed said:


> Glycine for dress down Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


this is nice!


----------



## dantan

Reverso.


----------



## TheWorkman




----------



## TheWorkman

View attachment 13381701


----------



## took

Diver









Time is a gift...


----------



## Kagaya

Maurice Lacroix Les Classique LC6058SS01130










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## zed073

Enjoy your Saturday everyone. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Setup for a fun Saturday!









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Mornin' everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## Thewatchvice

Gym with three kids; giving mom a break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## salustiano

STAIB bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajwood

Training day


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH8 Superdome


----------



## franco60

1972 Hamilton Pan Europ on butterscotch ostrich.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Barney's special


----------



## smfd14

For Saturday, The Laco, Type B, Aachen, Pilot.


----------



## hun23

007


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## Itubij

Sticking with this one for a few more days, especially after a strap change.


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Dinner and just prior


In love with this  need to check pricing with my AD


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dobra said:


> Always grate taste..... watches, clothes.... pictures too!


Thank you  appreciate the kind words


----------



## Jeep99dad

Oris65  on an old green DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13383393
> 
> 
> Oris Chronoris


I like this a lot. What's the case size ?


----------



## deepsea03

Railamster on OEM Herringbone


----------



## El-Duderino

You can't spell "Backyard BBQ" without CK!
7.5 hours in. 2.5 hours to go.


----------



## carloscastro7

Some samurai lume









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Not my dream watch by any stretch of my imagination but at least Seiko Saturday

Seiko 5 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil

El-Duderino said:


> You can't spell "Backyard BBQ" without CK!
> 7.5 hours in. 2.5 hours to go.


Nice before-and-after of the ?, Duderino.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

dannyking said:


> Whoa! Lets hold on to the offensive comments and take it easy here. I never meant OR said, it wasn't worth its $2k price tag. Was just voicing my personal concerns and everyone has their own justifications.


Offensive? Offensive is you calling my comment offensive. You need to take it easy and brush that chip off your shoulder.


----------



## 59yukon01

Made it to my happy place today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maylebox

The H2 Sport gets the Saturday call


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Vioviv

My 12-year-old's SNK809 next to my AT ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Working in the yard on this rainy day. Going with the OM. Sorry I did not set the day/date. Any new watch I buy will be a no date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore

- - - Updated - - -

Great Seiko.


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 41Mets

I had $250 worth of Amazon gift credit and was searching a bunch of different things including watch straps, and I was surprised to see that there were gunny straps on Amazon. Didn't have the ability to custom order any of them, but any of the ones that he has already made up were available for order. I ended up getting these two and I mounted the tobacco colored one on my Yoda.


----------



## sidh

SDGZ013 & Mirage MN Strap from Erika's


----------



## zed073

maguirejp said:


> Now that is nice ! cheers from Calgary, Canada


Thanks John. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Starting off this gorgeous sunny day with the Sumo.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice

Church wear. Never know when you might need to be submerged there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1




----------



## Watchcollector21

maguirejp said:


> View attachment 13384953
> 
> The one on the right,
> Cheers from John in Calgary, Canada


Nice collection John, 
Like all of them, and nice straps
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Starting with the TC2 on Horween leather,







G


----------



## DMCBanshee

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Starting off this gorgeous sunny day with the Sumo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Awsome as usual Brian,
> How many orange dials do have now?
> G


----------



## RSDA

Glossy.


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris

- - - Updated - - -









Oris Chronoris


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## pyddet

Mini Turtle on the Strapcode Super Engineer









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Tudor GMT


----------



## Drudge

Gone Ridin'


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

West End Watch 'Sowar' - NOS from the AD who found a few oldies in the warehouse.


----------



## al358

Heading up to the track then dinner at Prime. Going with my gorgeous Longines 24 on a custom ostrich strap. I forget how much I love this one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Beach, beer and shots. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## papagioro

Croatian magazine "Satovi" - Watches










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Aggie88

I've always been intrigued by the world timer as a complication. I don't do much traveling, but intend to do so as the kids get older. Typically this useful complication comes at a high price....but what the heck. Here goes the unboxing:
































































Seriously, like many of you I'm sure, I saw the Jack Forster review of the Casio World Time on Hodinkee. For about $25, I had to get one! I forgot how light and comfortable these Casio watches are.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Vioviv

Riding the fence line ...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Don't look now.


----------



## zed073

Family BBQ









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Damasko DB1


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Quake1028




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob

Milus Snow Star reissue


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo

W









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmith217

Bulova 96A119









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## CarlosB

Finally back from being serviced. Now upgraded with the push button clasp


----------



## JohnM67

NOS West End Watch Sowar:


----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## sidh

MATwatches Bruce Aeris Edition (AG5 based) with B&R hook n loop strap (not so great & highly priced for what it is)


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Last post.......cheers.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week 



















Dif


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jovani




----------



## TSLow

SKX015










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## dino8791

Did two SKX mods today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Wearing the Marathon JSAR at the moment.


----------



## Gary Drainville




----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Auto by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## antsio100

My Seiko SKZ255 All Black Frankenmonster














Camping on a beach


----------



## Vioviv

new (old) arrival ...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Airport pick-up








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

2nd change today, Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra edition.

 Monday.


----------



## Smorodina

Восток made in Russia diver today









Отправлено с моего Mi Note 3 через Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Through the looking glass. Don't get to see the crown and pushers too often.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Swiss on the wrist









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Watchcollector21

Gloomy Monday, hope the Tactico will brighten my day













G


----------



## J969

p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano

hollywoodphil said:


> Airport pick-up
> View attachment 13388977
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was at the airport today and said to myself "does anyone even buy watches at an airport?"

Thanks for answering that question


----------



## lo_scrivano

J969 said:


> p
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stunner


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## hollywoodphil

lo_scrivano said:


> I was at the airport today and said to myself "does anyone even buy watches at an airport?"
> 
> Thanks for answering that question


Hahaha!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Headed home with the STO Turtle  
Surprisingly I like the oem rubber on this one


----------



## Spunwell

Jeep99dad said:


> Headed home with the STO Turtle
> Surprisingly I like the oem rubber on this one


Im with you Brice, I have been wearing this one on what I assume is the same stock rubber and it's working great.


----------



## islands62

I took my son to the beach and he tested out my Timex Bayman.


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## camb66




----------



## erikclabaugh

Wittnauer today


----------



## Vioviv

Out getting school supplies with my 13 YO. She's wearing her new Mr Jones automatic ...


----------



## castlk

*Timex Military Field Watch on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*


----------



## JonS1967

Speeeeeeedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djveroff

Oris


----------



## green_pea




----------



## lo_scrivano

One of my favorite everyday watches. The more I wear it the more I love it.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Nevets750

I've been a little lax on posting so here is yesterdays. My IWC Big Pilot. Oh, and the McMaren 570, well it's.......not mine......yet









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sidh

Citizen pvm65 and Mirage customized MN strap


----------



## Relo60

Good morning members and happy Tuesday


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

MWC 300m


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Brey17

I count myself fortunate to have a WIS sales team. We didn't mean to coordinate, but one guy just got his Pioneer in yesterday and the other guy put an aftermarket bracelet on this morning. I just happened to wear my Intra-Matic in.


----------



## Ruthless750

Polerouter with original crystal on a nice ostrich strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brrrdn

jlc master geographic =]


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New Undone Tropical dial Urban Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robotaz

I accidentally got peroxide all over this. Quickly rinsed and nothing showing it ever happened, thankfully. I guess it was diluted enough.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

16710 this Tuesday


----------



## hollywoodphil

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13390989


I used to make watch dials like this one with my Spirograph.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ill close the day with the GSD diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## eblackmo

hollywoodphil said:


> I used to make watch dials like this one with my Spirograph.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Whats a spirograph?

The Guilloche pattern is called barley btw. Its a traditional pattern. Done in a traditional way.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

eblackmo said:


> Whats a spirograph?
> 
> The Guilloche pattern is called barley btw. Its a traditional pattern. Done in a traditional way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lol.

eblackmo, it's a beautiful watch! I was just making a funny.

This is what a Spirogaph does...






Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Wednesday all...


----------



## Aggie88

DarthVedder said:


> Seiko SDGZ013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch but it's really hard to find! I have it's cousin.


----------



## berni29

Dreamnine said:


> I bought this solar watch today. I had a choice between this one with the titanium case and strap or the same model with an orange silicone strap. Although titanium scratches easily, it is very light and I hardly feel the watch even though it is quite big. This one was more expensive than than the silicone. I paid £760 which is probably more than I could have paid elsewhere, but I don't like the grey market, always prefer an AD.
> 
> I can easily buy the silicone strap if I feel like a change.
> 
> Oddly, there was no instruction booklet although there was a warranty card and plenty of other bumph from Tissot including a book. I was able to access the pdf manual online and find it quite intuitive to work now after an hour's study of the instructions. It's amazing how quickly the hands glide as I move from function to function. The only thing it's missing is the fact that it's not radio-controlled.
> 
> There is a good lume on the hands and markers and a nice white backlight for the digits. I like the barometer function; it gives the air pressure along with a forecast for the next 6 hours or so.


Hi

I quite like these. I bought the lesser non solar version very recently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## erikclabaugh

Crawford Flying Officer


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## eblackmo

hollywoodphil said:


> Lol.
> 
> eblackmo, it's a beautiful watch! I was just making a funny.
> 
> This is what a Spirogaph does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ah.


----------



## ZM-73

SKX007


----------



## Watchcollector21

Today's plan, going to test drive a new sprinter van, then lunch with a couple of mates at a friends new pizza restaurant, to accompany me will be my TC3 on Horween leather 1 piece strap.













G


----------



## FTE

Pontos on a woven nato strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Andrew T

Been off for a while, but here's today's offering.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

SBBN039 + Strapcode razor


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

Seiko Zimbe


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl

First day I've worn my Speedy on metal. It's usually on a Heuerville leather, sometimes on NATO. For some reason I never clicked with the metal bracelet but I'm really liking this now ...


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I went with the green Oris65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.


----------



## YellowBullet

Polaris









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday membersb-)


----------



## anabuki




----------



## DarthVedder

Aggie88 said:


> Love that watch but it's really hard to find! I have it's cousin.


That one is pretty awesome too. It was on my short list while hunting for the SDGZ013.


----------



## 41Mets

Gunny strap


----------



## Vioviv

Just arrived from the sales corner. This is the first micro I owned, the first micro I flipped, the first micro I bought for a second time ... and someday it'll be the first micro I sell twice ... but maybe not ... love the dog, love this watch ...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Watchcollector21

Andrew T said:


> Been off for a while, but here's today's offering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back Andrew,
Sharp as ever,
G


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> Welcome back Andrew,
> Sharp as ever,
> G


Cheers Gino 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine Lry

In Manzanillo, Costa Rica


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## umarrajs

The more I wear this, the more I like it.
Relatively 'affordable' chronometer rated World timer: 41mm dial and a lume that never runs out!















- - - Updated - - -

The more I wear this, the more I like it.
Relatively 'affordable' chronometer rated World timer: 41mm dial and a lume that never runs out!


----------



## Perseverence

Well lads, I have fully transitioned from Flight Engineer / Gunner duties and moved to a different airframe.

I wore the RGM for the graduation.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Red check!


----------



## Apia




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Spunwell

Green subby today


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

Just received my PeltonWatch Sector with silver dial. I'm gonna have to do a mini review on this soon. It's really awesome. Can't believe how great a job they did with their first in house  case  can't wait to see their new Genta inspired watch.


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sd43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

This morning I feel courageous as a Panda but I' m wondering if it's like a young or an old one 😉


----------



## Barge

*UN*


----------



## Kagaya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smorodina

Oris Big Crown on Nato strap today









Отправлено с моего Mi Note 3 через Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CarlosB

SMP


----------



## FTE

Started the day with my 1964 Omega Cal 610 on leather...









Changed to a nato band in the afternoon...






















View attachment 13397641


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmith217

Vostok Komandirskie









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the new PeltonWatch Sector


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Longines Lepine Heritage 180th Anniversary


----------



## jfwund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sir-Guy

@TX-WJ, that's quite interesting. Great bold look! I like it.

As for me, just a Hamilton hand-cranker today.










Yes, I'll admit I realized I was getting close to ideal hand alignment and sat in the car an extra minute to take the photo. ;p


----------



## YellowBullet

Polaris again









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Sir-Guy said:


> @TX-WJ, that's quite interesting. Great bold look! I like it.
> 
> As for me, just a Hamilton hand-cranker today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll admit I realized I was getting close to ideal hand alignment and sat in the car an extra minute to take the photo. ;p


Thanks! Spent some time last night resetting the hands, they were a little off from when I first did the mod a while back.

I may be guilty of waiting for 10:10 for pics sometimes myself. Lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Second day in a row for Riccardo. Taking me back to the early days of my sick OCD addiction ...


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Fbcanman

41Mets said:


> NYC today
> View attachment 13377855
> View attachment 13377859
> View attachment 13377861
> View attachment 13377863


Might be the best dial in the game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

endotreated said:


> New strap my 1 week old Polar


Very nice contrast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

The world lost a music legend today. Also and unrelated, here's my Deauville.


----------



## Fbcanman

MuckyMark said:


>


Ive got the same one! What a well rounded watch imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman

41Mets said:


> I'm liking this Tudor more on a few of the aftermarket strap options I've seen, including this one!


I agree. It really does show its versatility

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmith217

Fbcanman said:


> I agree. It really does show its versatility
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are all Tudor crowns on the left?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

...


----------



## hun23

Diver


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Nothing but meetings today, so the Oris Classic Date is getting lots of impatient glances.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap to the Raven Defender,













G


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sea Dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSLow

Hawaiian Floral Blue G-LIDE GLX-5600F










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

SARB035 on Handmade Strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## deepsea03

PAM682


----------



## J.D.B.

Partly cloudy


----------



## Spunwell

Cosmograph today


----------



## tommyboy31

I do love my Hammy on leather.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## JonS1967

B&R today. Haven't worn this in a while and I forgot what a great watch this is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wore the g Shock today but sitting at home with Yoda tonight


----------



## 41Mets

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. What year?


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk

*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic *


----------



## DarthVedder

Aggie88 said:


> Love that watch but it's really hard to find! I have it's cousin.


That's a gorgeous watch... Love it.


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## Watchcollector21

tommyboy31 said:


> I do love my Hammy on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


Very classy Tom, 
The kind of watch you can wear all the time
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

deepsea03 said:


> PAM682


Amazing picture mate,
Beautiful watch
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Bulova Accutron A-15
> View attachment 13399845


Didn't think I liked black watches until I saw this, 
now I am drooling ZM. 
Perfect combo
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Today's offering













G


----------



## jovani




----------



## Denesenko

009


----------



## sidh

Laco b-uhr type a 42mm + MN strap


----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Didn't think I liked black watches until I saw this,
> now I am drooling ZM.
> Perfect combo
> G


Thanks, it's a refurbished one I got from Ebay, a fine watch and going very well. It's based on a 1944 model commissioned by the US Air Force. The band is handmade from a seller on Etsy the colour almost matches perfectly the 24 hour dial numbers.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Doc's office...waiting...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀ 
TGIF  I'll spend Friday with my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a Horween French Gris DrunkArtStraps I borrowed from him last night. He may never get it back 
Have a great day


----------



## gpb1111

1969 Rolex DJ 1601

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Black Bae today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

SBGA011 :]


----------



## Barge

Mido multifort diver


----------



## S1k

On the Amstel river.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmith217

G-shock 3095









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

EOT Model 22 built by RGM ...

























Now I just need a deck to go with this lovely deck watch ...


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Orient Planet









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Two fresh 399's and it's back in action.


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## Spunwell

.


----------



## dannyking

Seiko SKX007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Work week over, a quick beer before we start packing the cars, as we leave tomorrow for Raleigh to move Raven in at NCSU and we go on to Greenville Sunday to move Jade back in at ECU and drive back home Sunday night  gonna be a long weekend and am gonna miss my girls


----------



## took

Blue Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## hun23

chrono


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ One of my favorite 7750 watches.


----------



## pyiyha

My First IWC on Catalyst Leatherworks.


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> New Gunny strap


Very sharp on leather!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> Very sharp on leather!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I have this for it too, but I surprisingly like the blue look.


----------



## JonS1967

islands62 said:


> View attachment 13401619
> 
> 
> Speedmaster in its' "George Clooney/The American" configuration for Friday. I really need to wear this watch more!


I really like it on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hun23 said:


> chrono


 Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB

Longines VHP on Barton NATO-style strap


----------



## WastedYears

Finally settled on what watch to take with me on a two-week vacation in the Amazon jungle:









- - - Updated - - -

Finally settled on what watch to take with me on a two-week vacation in the Amazon jungle:


----------



## mizzy

Today, a Sinn


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

ProPlof









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Putting my grandpa's ori to work









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

With this sunny weather , it s time to refill the batteries (sbdj015 included)


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco for a working Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

556 on Eulit Perlon.

I love these straps. Lightweight but strong, infinitely adjustable, adds some interest to high-contrast watches like the Sinn. You can get the genuine Eulons in the U.S. at Hoblens. Hoblens also sells on Amazon. https://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/braided-woven-leather-nylon/

I installed single-shoulder spring bars to avoid the possibility of the strap snagging. (available at Otto Frei - http://www.ofrei.com/page475.html). I purchased the 1.8mm version. http://www.ofrei.com/page1750.html


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## Relo60

b-)p Saturday:-!


----------



## 59yukon01

The long drive home from vacation.


----------



## Robotaz

59yukon01 said:


> The long drive home from vacation.


It's a good time to let the brain relax. Stop and get some peanuts in GA. Get some taffy in TN. We always stop in Nashville and eat at Calypso. Wife loves the place.

Be safe.


----------



## Thewatchvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Waiting on the burgers...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wow... Two days in a row!


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Hamilton Khaki Automatic H704450


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## J.D.B.

love those J's & K's metals.


----------



## edolecki

soccer scrimmage in NY.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez

Checking out the lume on my Evant.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Blue Expedition on blue Perlon by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## TX-WJ

Out for lunch with the fam.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Vamospues

Chicane. Love the deep black dial.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Vioviv

TX-WJ said:


> Out for lunch with the fam.


Love it! Family who tells time together, stays together! 
Who is wearing the cool SNK mod?


----------



## Vioviv

My spouse saw what I was reading and said, "You've gone completely over the edge."


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> It's a good time to let the brain relax. Stop and get some peanuts in GA. Get some taffy in TN. We always stop in Nashville and eat at Calypso. Wife loves the place.
> 
> Be safe.


Fortunately my brain was relaxed from 7 days on the beach. We always want to get there as soon as we can going down, and the wife wants to waste no time in getting back to our pooch once it's over.


----------



## dsmith217

Ash.Bez said:


> Checking out the lume on my Evant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That lume is insane!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Mid-day switch to...couldn't decide so why not both?


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## system11

Breitling model 124 from 1946, I love it in it's pitted art deco glory - I do want to replace the two damaged hands though.


----------



## pyddet

I couldn't let Elvis Week pass without wearing this Hamilton Ventura at least once.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## TX-WJ

Vioviv said:


> Love it! Family who tells time together, stays together!
> Who is wearing the cool SNK mod?


My 10 year old is. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## parsig9




----------



## dannyking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigramon

Freshly delivered today









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/ 42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Tan Leather *


----------



## Sir-Guy

Congrats, @bigramon! There aren’t too many red divers and few that do it as well as Tudor. Nice pickup.


----------



## bigramon

Thank you Sir-Guy, I had been on the fence for a while but really loved the watch. I finally pulled the trigger on Friday because they aren't getting cheaper. I have to say though it looks 100 times better in person than in a picture ...  but I guess that is true for every watch 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Il Bambino














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5


----------



## jovani




----------



## Denesenko

Again 009


----------



## YoungGPS

Parnis GMT Batman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

Longines Legend Diver (no date ) with Erika's Desert MN Strap


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX117


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Venture On Canvas


----------



## Watchcollector21

even the cat knows time,..........feed me time
G


----------



## endotreated

Hogging most wrist time.


----------



## Palmettoman

Good morning everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, nice mod! Is that a DLW ceramic bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigramon

Good morning, at basketball practice with my son









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dino8791

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hi, nice mod! Is that a DLW ceramic bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Sammy day









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

That Alpina's a great fit on you, @Fatboi_ET! Very nice.

Just a G-Shock for me today.


----------



## Herman65

Something you don't see everyday. Kontiki!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## Shropshire_Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

red shift


----------



## Unkunk69

Citizens Titanium


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## antsio100

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Dennil

6M13-7010. Made Nov 1991.


----------



## dannyking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Rainy day and my other watches are on leather


----------



## mrandersen10




----------



## Spunwell

My favorite today


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Got to try this on today, so cool!









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

mrandersen10 said:


> View attachment 13407919


That's the biggest watch I've ever seen

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Thunderbird.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Milus


----------



## SvenWang

again with my favorite longlines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13408117
> 
> 
> Milus


The sharpness reminds me GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Oceanz




----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67

West End Watch Co. Sowar Prima:


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sir-Guy said:


> That Alpina's a great fit on you, @Fatboi_ET! Very nice.
> 
> Just a G-Shock for me today.


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Guess


----------



## Watchcollector21

To start the week, have not worn this for a while



















G


----------



## sidh

CWC RAF with MN Strap


----------



## iam7head

Milgauss GV on Hirsch brown croc leather (with Omega pin buckle)


----------



## jovani




----------



## dsmith217

Put my Komandirskie onto a NATO strap and got rid of that awful leathery strap it comes with!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I did a bad thing. But it does look good and keeps good time, so....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Birth year Citizen Pepsi on Kavu strap with a beautiful waterfall backdrop!!!


----------



## t minus

SKX.....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Wearing my PeltonWatch Sector today.

Brice


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## 59yukon01

SKX175 for me today.


----------



## Antoine Lry

Coming back to work made easy with a little suprise!


----------



## 41Mets

On my way to NYC for lunch with high school friends and then a voice lesson


----------



## Relo60

Monday|>

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## Vioviv

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## MarceloTK

Little 5









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## armandob

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Brightening my Monday w/ a little color



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang

Barge said:


> Guess


Oris big crown pro pilot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang

iam7head said:


> Milgauss GV on Hirsch brown croc leather (with Omega pin buckle)


Nice mix and match. Real player.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

The new PAM00776 with in house movement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028

Coke Turtle on AlphaShark.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## El-Duderino

Wearing a sunburst dial and the sun isn't shining. D'oh!


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Blumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master in the best color to start the work week


----------



## tommyboy31

New strap from Haveston, think it's a sharp combo.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## parsig9




----------



## pyddet

Quick and classy Oris Classic Date today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KINGPIN




----------



## DrGonzo

Camping at Navajo National Monument.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

Samurai today


----------



## DTDiver

green_pea said:


> View attachment 13390563


Didn't know that watch ..what brand is it ??


----------



## JonS1967

sidh said:


> CWC RAF with MN Strap


Love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13409963
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy LE today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sarbie

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Tuesday all


----------



## JohnM67

West End Watch Co. Sowar Prima again today:


----------



## CarlosB

Navitimer Airborne


----------



## jovani




----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Homage today, one can but dream..........


----------



## Andrew T

Coffee time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

SKX009


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Ceramica LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Oris again









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

Damasko DB4, same as always. Still on the Strap Steward strap converted to wear like an Erika's Original, it's that comfortable.


----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Wearing my shameless copy again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Just arrived































G


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Itubij

I like what VSA did with this watch. I love the use of dot indices at 2, 6 and 10 to accommodate the sub dial and the placement of the sub dial so you can still see the sunburst effect of the dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad

TockrTuesday 
Always love wearing this beautiful blue dial.


----------



## El-Duderino

Speedy.


----------



## Vioviv

Have a lovely day all!


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 13412075
> View attachment 13412079
> View attachment 13412081
> View attachment 13412085
> View attachment 13412089
> 
> G


Lovely looking piece that is Gino, especially the domed crystal. Congrats on another stunning watch.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

SKX171 mod today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Wired chronograph today.


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 13412075
> View attachment 13412079
> View attachment 13412081
> View attachment 13412085
> View attachment 13412089
> 
> G


Congrats, great looking watch, very nice blue.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Itubij said:


> I like what VSA did with this watch. I love the use of dot indices at 2, 6 and 10 to accommodate the sub dial and the placement of the sub dial so you can still see the sunburst effect of the dial.


Cousin says, "Hey."

Might be my prettiest watch.
Poor baby needs a battery.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## pyddet

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on FinWatchStraps leather for today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Tuesday, The Bulova, Marine Star. Sporting My Orioles Colors Today. But Hey, Just Because They Stink, Doesn't Mean My Wrist Game Has To.


----------



## TreyH

I told myself I wouldn't put leather on a diver...Then this happened. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today


----------



## DarthVedder

Blumo again... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

CH8 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ash.Bez

Evant wearing new shoes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

DarthVedder said:


> Blumo again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto on the Blumo! Pearl Jam Rocks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13410809


There's a lot to like about that watch. The case finishing is really nice.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## t minus

These two....


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Queen of Sheba NYC


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Congrats, great looking watch, very nice blue.


Thanks ZM 
Much appriciated mate
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Andrew T said:


> Lovely looking piece that is Gino, especially the domed crystal. Congrats on another stunning watch.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew, much appriciated mate
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Giving this strap a test run



















G


----------



## Spunwell

'tona Tuesday


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## zed073

Awesome addition Gino. Love the blue.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 13412075
> View attachment 13412079
> View attachment 13412081
> View attachment 13412085
> View attachment 13412089
> 
> G


----------



## J.D.B.

Goodbye dirty Tuesday!


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

PERLATIVE CERONOMETER!

Newly arrived...


























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Turtle


----------



## Jeep99dad

Oris65 tonight


----------



## KINGPIN

Nothing special today


----------



## myke

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## househalfman

A different kind of Speedy today...


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

With the kids starting school today and playing catch-up at work from taking a sick day yesterday, I never had a chance to take any pictures! Wore this today with Pepsi bezel... pics taken previously. 

















Almost forgot... wore this for my nightly teeth brushing ritual with my son. We use the chrono to time how long we need to gargle our mouthwash 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Smpc on a new stingray strap from Combat Straps. The hype on these straps is legit. Bought one for the smpc and one for the daytona, very happy with both.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Awesome addition Gino. Love the blue.


Thanks Brian,,much appreciated my friend.
It was the ETA movement that convinced me to get it. Very limited, only 100 prices made, and only 30 with the blue.
Going to test it for a few weeks and see how it performs.
G


----------



## jovani




----------



## thbeck

Linen dial.


----------



## sidh

SLA017


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glacier

Freshly returned from in-house service (that is complementary / free!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryden

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## thomas-david

View attachment Spinnaker Fleuss Wrist Shot 2 Standing (1 of 1).jpg

Landed today for review. Love the colour combo and the dial, but at 43mm it might be a little bit big..


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kulprit

The "other" watch I bought last week. I've wanted one of these for a while but couldn't shake the thought that "if you're going to pay $900 for a Seiko, just pony up the extra cash and get a Grand Seiko." Plus, as much as I disagree with the "never pay more than $500 for a watch with a 6R15" crowd, after a while their doubt begins to cloud one's judgement. But I found a good price for a flawless example so I jumped on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwheatley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sir-Guy

mwheatley said:


>


Something about this just works for me. The proportion and length of the hands, the black ring around the dial, the 6 o'clock date. It just clicks. It's a nice piece, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Palmettoman

Pelagos again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

Wyler









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🐪 Wednesday:-!


----------



## 41Mets

About a month ago I ordered this. Could have taken the sure route and gone with a known strap maker and spent $$$. But I found someone on Etsy and the price was under $100 and it just looked really well made. Well, this is what came. Looks and feels like a $300 strap. His Etsy shop is vnhandmadeleather.

Thoughts?


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## mwheatley

Sir-Guy said:


> Something about this just works for me. The proportion and length of the hands, the black ring around the dial, the 6 o'clock date. It just clicks. It's a nice piece, thanks for sharing it.


Thanks. HODINKEE did a nice job with it. Glad I was able to snag one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

41Mets said:


> About a month ago I ordered this. Could have taken the sure route and gone with a known strap maker and spent $$$. But I found someone on Etsy and the price was under $100 and it just looked really well made. Well, this is what came. Looks and feels like a $300 strap. His Etsy shop is vnhandmadeleather.
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks great!


----------



## 41Mets

omeglycine said:


> Looks great!


Thanks! Almost like it was made specifically for it.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## El-Duderino

Heuer Hump Day.


----------



## El-Duderino

41Mets said:


> About a month ago I ordered this. Could have taken the sure route and gone with a known strap maker and spent $$$. But I found someone on Etsy and the price was under $100 and it just looked really well made. Well, this is what came. Looks and feels like a $300 strap. His Etsy shop is vnhandmadeleather.
> 
> Thoughts?


That's an amazing looking strap for under $100. Nice find.


----------



## 41Mets

El-Duderino said:


> That's an amazing looking strap for under $100. Nice find.


I would purchase another one from him in a heartbeat. I was looking at straps that cost about $200 to $250 and this one look nice enough so I figured I'd give it a try. And it's every bit as beautiful and well-made as those other straps would have been.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning guys 
Wearing the Bathyscaphe today on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Have a great day.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Rolex GMT-master vintage on a vintage rubber tropic strap.


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

A very well built and solid steel band gives a nice balance to the watch (though it brings increase weight). This one has been with me all week.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## Palmettoman

41Mets said:


> About a month ago I ordered this. Could have taken the sure route and gone with a known strap maker and spent $$$. But I found someone on Etsy and the price was under $100 and it just looked really well made. Well, this is what came. Looks and feels like a $300 strap. His Etsy shop is vnhandmadeleather.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thanks for the heads up on this strap maker. I'm looking for a nice dress one with 19mm lug width. I'm tired of pressing my nice 20mm dress bands in. I'll definitely check this out.

Straps looks excellent with the watch (which is also a beaut).


----------



## 41Mets

Palmettoman said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this strap maker. I'm looking for a nice dress one with 19mm lug width. I'm tired of pressing my nice 20mm dress bands in. I'll definitely check this out.
> 
> Straps looks excellent with the watch (which is also a beaut).


Thanks. Tell him Jay sent you. I'm not getting any discount on referrals  I just told him I was going to pass this info along in it would be nice for him to know that I did!


----------



## jovani




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SBDC027 LE Sumo










Sorry for the scars, but I had a rough basketball game on Monday.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Palmettoman

41Mets said:


> Thanks. Tell him Jay sent you. I'm not getting any discount on referrals  I just told him I was going to pass this info along in it would be nice for him to know that I did!


I'm conversing with him now on the details and told him you referred me via WUS. Thx!!!


----------



## 41Mets

Palmettoman said:


> I'm conversing with him now on the details and told him you referred me via WUS. Thx!!!


Awesome. He's very quick to respond. Let me know if you get something and what you decide!


----------



## JonS1967

This again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Took this lil guy to get some sun today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> About a month ago I ordered this. Could have taken the sure route and gone with a known strap maker and spent $$$. But I found someone on Etsy and the price was under $100 and it just looked really well made. Well, this is what came. Looks and feels like a $300 strap. His Etsy shop is vnhandmadeleather.
> 
> Thoughts?


Perfect combination Jay,
Congrats
G


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> Perfect combination Jay,
> Congrats
> G


Thanks, G!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Still trying to find the right combo for me. Today have it on handmade tan leather with off yellow stitching













I think I will end up ordering another Erika's original MN straps
G


----------



## Oceanz




----------



## J.D.B.

Visible always


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> Still trying to find the right combo for me. Today have it on handmade tan leather with off yellow stitching
> View attachment 13416149
> View attachment 13416159
> 
> I think I will end up ordering another Erika's original MN straps
> G


I think it looks fantastic, and there's nothing like that strap spiral for the photo!


----------



## anabuki




----------



## KINGPIN

One of my favs.


----------



## Quake1028

Finally got this one wet. Only the pool, but still fun.


----------



## Spunwell

Five digit goodness this Wednesday


----------



## maylebox

Last week I picked up my first Explorer 1


----------



## SvenWang

Longines on raining day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon08

EZA Sealander


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## hollywoodphil

SquareGee








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Really digging this one...


----------



## castlk




----------



## joepac

Jeep99dad said:


> Just received my PeltonWatch Sector with silver dial. I'm gonna have to do a mini review on this soon. It's really awesome. Can't believe how great a job they did with their first in house  case  can't wait to see their new Genta inspired watch.


Love that Brice! Looks like a JLC Master Control date (one of my grails). Do you have a link to their Genta model? I'm a huge Genta fan also. Nice watch! Wear it in Health.

Edit: I found their site. Very nice! I like the Perseus and that sector is calling me....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> I think it looks fantastic, and there's nothing like that strap spiral for the photo!


Thanks Jay, much appriciated mate
G


----------



## sidh

Marathon JSAR with Sinn U1 silicon strap (pleased with the result)


----------



## jovani




----------



## MilliVanilli




----------



## omega__1

Pic was taken a couple days ago but wore the baby tuna while diving today again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

joepac said:


> Love that Brice! Looks like a JLC Master Control date (one of my grails). Do you have a link to their Genta model? I'm a huge Genta fan also. Nice watch! Wear it in Health.
> 
> Edit: I found their site. Very nice! I like the Perseus and that sector is calling me....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks  
I'll end up getting a Perseus. Did you check out the videos of them making their cases and hand finishing them? It's pretty cool to see small US brand do all that in house.


----------



## Tanjecterly

On the road.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Earlier today...b-)


----------



## imbamember

Zenith GMT 682
Happy Thursday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Since I have two recent acquisitions, I've been testing their accuracy concurrently since I'm anxious to see how they perform. This means keeping them running, which I do by wearing both. In order to not look like a good, I always take one off in the morning as I'm leaving for work and out it back on as soon as I get home.

This morning I forgot to take the second one off before I left, so now I'm this guy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I wish Tapatalk allowed some sort of image processing because bright photos look so washed out.


----------



## Palmettoman

Pelagos on oem rubber 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties on custom gator


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀

Bright sun 


















Shade


----------



## ptfly




----------



## Relo60

Thursday folks.

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## Vioviv

It's Friday! Wa-HOO!









Yeah, no, I realize it's actually Thursday ... it's been a _long_ week ...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that Nomos on you, @Relo60.

Today I'm wearing this Hamilton on a new strap, a water resistant rubber/leather sort of thing from Christopher Ward.

I usually have this watch on a NATO, because a lot of straps betray the long lugs and show some airspace. This one isn't so bad so far. The buckle is nice and robust, and it has quick-release pins.



















It does make me aware of my smaller 6.5" wrists, though! I'm on the second-to-last hole.


----------



## oso2276

My Franken Speedy









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

a quiet afternoon by the sea


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH




----------



## househalfman

New watch alert!


----------



## Spunwell

Robotaz said:


> I wish Tapatalk allowed some sort of image processing because bright photos look so washed out.


Use one on your device before you upload the picture. Snapseed works pretty well.


----------



## American Jedi

HULK


----------



## hun23

LHD


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko Col. Pogue mint pepsi on a silicon racing strap.


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> I wish Tapatalk allowed some sort of image processing because bright photos look so washed out.


Try editing it from your phone gallery first. I do that often before uploading with Tapatalk.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Sunshine, food trucks, and the Oysterdate today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman

Bright and sunny here in New York today!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Seiko Col. Pogue mint pepsi on a silicon racing strap.


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## montu63

Omega Seamaster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012

Inexpensive Sturhling dual time. Has 60 hr power reserve due to it's double barrels. Decent time keeper. Purchased more for curiosity, but it's what I was wearing today.


----------



## JC_2012

dup post.


----------



## Apia

These two today ;-)


----------



## monsieurxu

Loving my new baby from Millesime


----------



## Spunwell

GMT Master II on nato, if the weather is any indication this one will be going back on leather soon.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## KINGPIN

Haven't worn this one in a while. tought I would take it out for a spin today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tropical Undone for the evening


----------



## Glacier

Reinvigorated love for its bubble case and pointy case (lugs n crown guards) weirdly after watching some vids on vintage rolexes lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

My most recent acquisition. The Bremont MBII during a Sea Isle City, NJ sunset.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Milus


----------



## Zelig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Went vintage today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

Enjoying everyone's posts.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brianboisseree

Jazzmaster said:


> A new arrival on the wrist today...
> 
> View attachment 13246479


What a beautiful UN limited edition. I haven't been able to see this one in person; looks great. An under-the-radar, and more interesting version of the Rolex Sky Dweller ....


----------



## JonS1967

TheWorkman said:


> Bright and sunny here in New York today!
> 
> View attachment 13418185


Now that's what I'm talking about! Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II on nato, if the weather is any indication this one will be going back on leather soon.


Pepsi for me too today. The hot weather makes me appreciate the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## andsan




----------



## GMBarbakoff

Dusting off the pradata









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that dial, nice watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## Relo60

;-) Friday:-!


----------



## Barge

Maybe this will cool things down a bit.


----------



## thbeck




----------



## emonje




----------



## sidh

Citizen Signature Grand Touring with Erika 's MIrage MN Strap


----------



## Watchcollector21

Pilot Friday:think: loonnngggg week
TC3 on Horween Dubin leather



















Have a great Friday guys.
G


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sidh

The Laco Leipzig just rang at the door today , its sister was waiting for it for a long time


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Blue moon on leather









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Samwatch




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Sir-Guy

I forgot to post this last night, so please forgive the date!










@Cpt Canuck, that dial looks amazing! Nice photo.


----------



## imbamember

Happy Friday!
Farer Leven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

ZRC Grand Fonds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Last day for this one before I switch to "beach watch" mode. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing II LE on the new blue Farer rubber strap.

TGIF


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Friday, The Avenger, Seawolf.


----------



## zed073

Great combo Gino.
Love the buckle and you can't beat Horween Dublin.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Pilot Friday:think: loonnngggg week
> TC3 on Horween Dubin leather
> View attachment 13419321
> View attachment 13419323
> View attachment 13419325
> 
> Have a great Friday guys.
> G


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wwaarrddy

My new Boldr Voyager watch. I work with Brass so I had to get this when i saw the case and hands were brass. Creating a lot of interest at work.


----------



## wwaarrddy

Ugh, double post! Can I delete?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

New shoes on the Sting Ray required a trip to the alignment shop.


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Palmettoman

It's Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

TTGLA(OBONDOWYB)TTIF!!

_thank the good lord above (or below, or next door, or whatever you believe) that today is Friday._


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

It's a big, imposing chunk of metal with a well guarded screw down crown and 200m WR - perfect for warrior mode on a rainy day.


----------



## DMCBanshee

HAGWE Guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Dithering


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Kicking it old school. Vintage Rolex GMT-Master on a vintage tropic strap.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## sachetsharma

Blue angels..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic Square...


----------



## TSLow




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Great combo Gino.
> Love the buckle and you can't beat Horween Dublin.


Thanks Brian, you are a true gent.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Jazzmaster said:


> Sixties Iconic Square...
> 
> View attachment 13421001


Another beauty Jim.
Pure class
G


----------



## TreyH




----------



## Jazzmaster

Watchcollector21 said:


> Another beauty Jim.
> Pure class
> G


Thanks, Gino - cheers, mate! :-!

Jim


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Awaiting arrival of hurricane Lane . . .


----------



## RSDA

OK, two days ago...


----------



## DiverBob

Certina


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Oceanz




----------



## eatabagel

My daily, the Connie-C.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally the weekend
Love that blue dial and orange accents on the Tockr Air Defender


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## 41Mets

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II on nato, if the weather is any indication this one will be going back on leather soon.


That looks so yummy


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Tropical Undone for the evening


Ever sell your custom jeep logo one?


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Ever sell your custom jeep logo one?


Not yet. But I do need to move it and a few more watches.


----------



## 41Mets

emonje said:


> View attachment 13419279


Great looking ball


----------



## 41Mets

Jazzmaster said:


> Sixties Iconic Square...
> 
> View attachment 13421001


Oh yeah thats freaking hot. First time I've seen a non production photo.


----------



## JonS1967

Cocktail Time at work today.








GMT for the sunset with my beautiful wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine

Explorer II








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## JonS1967

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Kicking it old school. Vintage Rolex GMT-Master on a vintage tropic strap.
> View attachment 13420653


Looks great! I've been wondering how a Tropic would look in my GMT. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jazzmaster said:


> Sixties Iconic Square...
> 
> View attachment 13421001


Amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I thought back to back green Glashütte would be nice.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, some great watches posted today! @Jazzmaster, the '60s looks great. And @41Mets, always love seeing your new Yoda, Jay.

Just wearing this Hamilton again today. I put a new strap on it, and as we all know, that's about as much excuse as is needed to bring one back out. 



















I do like it for its quick legibility. I've been eyeing a Stowa Antea KS for the same reason. White hands on a dark dial is appealing!


----------



## 41Mets

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow, some great watches posted today! @Jazzmaster, the '60s looks great. And @41Mets, always love seeing your new Yoda, Jay.
> 
> Just wearing this Hamilton again today. I put a new strap on it, and as we all know, that's about as much excuse as is needed to bring one back out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like it for its quick legibility. I've been eyeing a Stowa Antea KS for the same reason. White hands on a dark dial is appealing!


Thanks! And I always love the half lime shots.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

Trying a new canvas custom strap


----------



## sidh

Laco Leipzig (b-uhr type b) with vintage army canva strap


----------



## emonje

On Kangaroo leather strap finished on both sides.
Holding up to tropical Queensland weather very very well.
The Artisan makes excellent made-to-order hand-made straps at very good price.


----------



## joepac

About to hit the rack...

My Seiko 5 Tudor Ranger/NF homage...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk









Nighty night Lume Shot...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Off to disney world with my favorite g shock! This thing is great for the parks, i use it to time lines and I dont have to worry about the roller coster vibrations damaging the watch









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## NYSCOTTY

emonje said:


> View attachment 13422349
> 
> View attachment 13422351
> 
> On Kangaroo leather strap finished on both sides.
> Holding up to tropical Queensland weather very very well.
> The Artisan makes excellent made-to-order hand-made straps at very good price.


 CO-AXIAL !!!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Of all the watches I've run through, easily the best I've owned; takes *anything* you could possibly throw at it and then some.

Much deserved holiday in Pescara. For me, not the watch; it rarely gets a day off .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

CD II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sir-Guy

Man, those lugs are just killer, @gfxdaddy. Great shot. Enjoy your time off and wear the Omega in good health!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sir-Guy said:


> Man, those lugs are just killer, @gfxdaddy. Great shot. Enjoy your time off and wear the Omega in good health!


Grazie padrino!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick

Finally sourced some alligator for this bad boy


----------



## bcemrich

.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

424 on new black calf leather strap:


----------



## andsan




----------



## El-Duderino

Weekend Warrior.


----------



## J.D.B.

DOG-SHOCK PROTECTION


----------



## cowbel

The Gavox Avidiver on a tan leather nato strap
Love this combo









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickt

JonS1967 said:


> GMT for the sunset with my beautiful wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG that is *beautiful*.

SWOON!

Rolex GMT is a grail watch for me.

Stunning!


----------



## MarceloTK

Seamaster 30 on black nato









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The G-Shock DW5600-HR1 has been my morning companion


----------



## dwilliams851

Waiting for my boy to go to sleep.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Bleu


----------



## skyefalcon6

Diving into 2nd cup o' joe earlier....


----------



## Andrew T

Night shift ☹









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## docgov

Just purchased Tudor Black Bay 41 blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Sea Dragon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Just got this sized! Loving it.

Tutima Glashütte Saxon One M 6121-03









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## J.D.B.

Just in from the west


----------



## Jazzmaster

Transocean Chronograph with Panamerican Bronze dial today...


----------



## JonS1967

rickt said:


> OMG that is *beautiful*.
> 
> SWOON!
> 
> Rolex GMT is a grail watch for me.
> 
> Stunning!


Thanks for your kind words. I got this one for a song a few years back. Crystal and bezel insert are not genuine Rolex parts though. Some day I'll source some genuine parts (if they're not a fortune).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Jeep then pool with the Midnattssol on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Reedy

X-Copter


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

JonS1967 said:


> Cocktail Time at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMT for the sunset with my beautiful wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW Jon, that shot looks like a Rolex advert. 
Perfection.
G


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed, great photo, @JohnS1967.

For me, it's a G-Shock GW-M5610 today. For these watches, it's hard to beat the legibility of the squares, as the display is all on one plane.


----------



## TX-WJ

About to enjoy some Italian Ritas with the wifey, but prolly should have gone vodka.....

Scuba dude on fresh chocolate Barton silicone.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Jon, that shot looks like a Rolex advert.
> Perfection.
> G


Thank you for the flattering comments, Gino and @Sir-Guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

joepac said:


> Just got this sized! Loving it.
> 
> Tutima Glashütte Saxon One M 6121-03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I dig that watch, man. All that angularity.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher

Khaki









R.I.P. Maverick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

skyefalcon6 said:


> Diving into 2nd cup o' joe earlier....
> 
> View attachment 13423917


Man, this is the Scuba Dude I most desire! But, I can't find that dial and that ministry case with the bezel I want - the one with the string of red dots to 20 minutes - and it makes me sad .

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

hollywoodphil said:


> I dig that watch, man. All that angularity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. 

I'm really diggin' it too. In the metal the angles and roundness really come together. It wears really comfortable too. I haven't been this happy about a new purchase in a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

'At the mark the time will be...'









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Got sick of the all the smoke from the wildfires so we set off for the coast this weekend. Found this little friend on our balcony.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## skyefalcon6

hollywoodphil said:


> ...the one with the string of red dots to 20 minutes...


Do you mean this one?









If so, Meranom says it will fit the 710 case, which is the one I have: 710059


----------



## hollywoodphil

skyefalcon6 said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 13425031
> 
> 
> If so, Meranom says it will fit the 710 case, which is the one I have: 710059


Yes, that's the very one.

And, I guess I've already figured out that I can buy a model like yours plus a bezel like that and (presumably) make the switch myself. Supposably, these are fairly easy to modify...yes?

Now, who's Meranom when he's at home?

*Oh, yeah. Red goes from 8 to 12, not 12 to 4.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

hollywoodphil said:


> Yes, that's the very one.
> 
> And, I guess I've already figured out that I can buy a model like yours plus a bezel like that and (presumably) make the switch myself. Supposably, these are fairly easy to modify...yes?
> 
> Now, who's Meranom when he's at home?
> 
> *Oh, yeah. Red goes from 8 to 12, not 12 to 4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very easy. Just be careful not to scratch the case or the bezel. I did it to my amfibia. Did a similar swap to my scuba dude. Same case as yours but I had a different scuba dude dial. I swapped the original bezel (just like yours) for a similar one you're looking for. I found it on the bay for like 12 bucks. Pops right off. Just make sure to fit the spring correctly. Use a watch case knife to pop it off.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Officine Panerai Radiomir PAM 720.


----------



## Sodafarl

Lazy Sunday with the Speedy on a new blue suede strap from WatchGecko ...


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

Sinn U1


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Russian Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tanjecterly

Vertex m100 on the road.


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

BlnR


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Having a restful Sunday🙂. Enjoy yours.


----------



## took

ZM-73 said:


> Kentex Landman
> View attachment 13425151
> 
> View attachment 13425153


This look AWESOME!

Time is a gift...


----------



## took

Rocking an Omega while out on my Sunday drive









Time is a gift...


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## JonS1967

hollywoodphil said:


> Yes, that's the very one.
> 
> And, I guess I've already figured out that I can buy a model like yours plus a bezel like that and (presumably) make the switch myself. Supposably, these are fairly easy to modify...yes?
> 
> Now, who's Meranom when he's at home?
> 
> *Oh, yeah. Red goes from 8 to 12, not 12 to 4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


There used to be a great tutorial on the Russian sub forum (I'm sure it's still there). I've swapped many Vostok bezels successfully. Something I found useful was to wrap my case knife and the watch case itself with masking tape to protect against scratches. Here's an Amphibia I tried several different (but very similar) bezels to see which I liked best. If I can do it anyone can.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Citizen PCAT 4129-57H for work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma

Summer fun..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r

Seiko Quartz SQ 7123 8420










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

1940s Rolex, tiny but cool


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Ale De Alis

Debert multifunction (ST16 inside) ;-)


----------



## oso2276

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

All this Amphibia talk inspired me to break this one out today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KINGPIN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60

1968/9 Bulova Snorkel 666 ft.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## Spunwell

Doxa for pool time this afternoon


----------



## ZM-73

took said:


> This look AWESOME!
> 
> Time is a gift...


Thank you, I agree. Can say the same about your Omega.


----------



## hollywoodphil

JonS1967 said:


> There used to be a great tutorial on the Russian sub forum (I'm sure it's still there). I've swapped many Vostok bezels successfully. Something I found useful was to wrap my case knife and the watch case itself with masking tape to protect against scratches. Here's an Amphibia I tried several different (but very similar) bezels to see which I liked best. If I can do it anyone can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankyouverymuch! I'll look for that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

The Count of Monte Carlo


----------



## Andrew T

It has to be worn at sometime I suppose.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennil

Here’s mine.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Welp, here is what mine looks like right now!
I broke BOTH of the straps on my dive watches, so I ordered a nice tool watch a couple weeks ago (I consider it to be a tool watch anyways. It should be here around the middle of next month.
I'm so ready to get a watch back on my wrist. It feels naked without one! Lol 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

Go sporty!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Reedy

Alpina Heritage Chrono









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Now on a jet-black nato...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Just can't seem to keep this one off my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love mechanicals

Vostok custom "planet ocean" shark mesh 31 Jewel automatic Amphibia


----------



## joepac

Been wearing this for 2 days straight! Went to Church this morning and now chillin' at home in my sweats a t-shirt and my saxon one m!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Finishing up a great weekend at the Delta today


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Omega Sunday ...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ChronoTraveler

El Primero today.


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Day 2 of the Sea Dragon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Yeah, it's a Russian weekend.

'nother Scuba dude on silicone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

The mood struck me to finish out the day with the Speedy. Even used a little toothpaste to polish the crystal ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

bcemrich said:


> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw




----------



## RuggerAl

Albatros


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Earlier this Sunday:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Mido multifort


----------



## hexagon.r

today Roamer Vanguard '1970


----------



## hexagon.r

sorry it was double


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maguirejp

I took it off last night but put it back on this morning. Cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear

Some might consider this blasphemy, but I enjoy it.. my one of my DIYs. A bit of a mixture of all the Rolex elements I like. And i highly doubt I'll see another one the same...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning
Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## El-Duderino

Time to tackle this week head on!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

🙂😊🌞 Monday:-!


----------



## Vioviv

Criminy, my AT is completely jacked! The date wheel didn't advance last night ... and even worse ...









... the dial alignment is off by 180 degrees and the crown is seriously messed up ... Fortunately, it's still under AD warranty.


----------



## frldyz

2nd time I wore this beauty.
My hard work paid off...


----------



## VicLeChic

time to hit the beach


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## TreyH

Please excuse my poorly lit office.


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 today,













G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> Criminy, my AT is completely jacked! The date wheel didn't advance last night ... and even worse ...
> 
> View attachment 13428525
> 
> 
> ... the dial alignment is off by 180 degrees and the crown is seriously messed up ... Fortunately, it's still under AD warranty.


Does not sound good mate, 
Hope nothing serius.
G


----------



## sidh

I don't if it's the watch lover or the metal head Who's posting but anyway 😉 ! (MAT watches Bruce Aeris , AG5 based)


----------



## Miggy17

PO


----------



## Vioviv

Watchcollector21 said:


> Does not sound good mate,
> Hope nothing serius.
> G


Much obliged!
Btw, I still badly covet that Tactico TC2 ... might just be my favorite dial ever. I set up a WatchPatrol alert, and I got my first notification that said "Ha! Not a chance!"


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## anrex

~


----------



## 41Mets

Back on the hirsch James with the hot weather


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> Much obliged!
> Btw, I still badly covet that Tactico TC2 ... might just be my favorite dial ever. I set up a WatchPatrol alert, and I got my first notification that said "Ha! Not a chance!"


Took me 18months to find Vioviv, found by chance, Steven ( nevets750 ) regular member on this thread, took him nearly a year, but he never gave up and one turned up. Only 169 made. Don't give up. 
Hope the AT will be ok. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> Much obliged!
> Btw, I still badly covet that Tactico TC2 ... might just be my favorite dial ever. I set up a WatchPatrol alert, and I got my first notification that said "Ha! Not a chance!"


Took me 18months to find Vioviv, found by chance, Steven ( nevets750 ) regular member on this thread, took him nearly a year, but he never gave up and one turned up. Only 169 made. Don't give up. 
Hope the AT will be ok. 
G


----------



## TX-WJ

Feeling green today......



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie

556i looking regimental on green









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Covered in sunscreen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Falconett

New addition 
SRPK639









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Loving my new Millesime...


----------



## Raym0016

NTH vintage black.


----------



## dino8791

monsieurxu said:


> Loving my new Millesime...
> 
> View attachment 13429577


I'm loving it too! Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

SD4K to start the week off, have a great one ahead!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Mmmmhh time for evening swap.... from Alpinist to Green lantern.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

First time wearing it to work after summer break. No one said a thing. Not unexpected.


----------



## 41Mets

TX-WJ said:


> Feeling green today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE that strap. Best looking version of this watch I've seen!


----------



## hollywoodphil

Vioviv said:


> Criminy, my AT is completely jacked! The date wheel didn't advance last night ... and even worse ...
> 
> View attachment 13428525
> 
> 
> ... the dial alignment is off by 180 degrees and the crown is seriously messed up ... Fortunately, it's still under AD warranty.


Bummer

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

41Mets said:


> LOVE that strap. Best looking version of this watch I've seen!


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Elgin Sportsman from (I think) my birth year of 1963. Thereabouts, anyway. 
Was included in a watch grabbag I bought for nearly nothing, and surprised me by keeping pretty much perfect time!
Padded leather I had laying around to replace the monstrous little stretch-band it was on.
Mayhaps I'll endeavor to make it prettier one day.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer tonight


----------



## pyddet

Yesterday's scooter ride to church with the Oris BC3 7500.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crownw




----------



## sachetsharma

Tissot XL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

41Mets said:


> First time wearing it to work after summer break. No one said a thing. Not unexpected.


How could anyone miss that stunner ? Criminal... you don't work at the institute for the blind do ya ?


----------



## 41Mets

Pimmsley said:


> How could anyone miss that stunner ? Criminal... you don't work at the institute for the blind do ya ?


I do not. But if I did that would explain it!! Maybe they noticed and didn't comment.


----------



## Pimmsley

41Mets said:


> I do not. But if I did that would explain it!! Maybe they noticed and didn't comment.


People often clam up when witnessing something shocking/thrilling :-d

Hope you are enjoying fella :-! ...becoming a daily wearer ?

I'm in the speedy Tuesday time zone...


----------



## 41Mets

Pimmsley said:


> People often clam up when witnessing something shocking/thrilling :-d
> 
> Hope you are enjoying fella :-! ...becoming a daily wearer ?
> 
> I'm in the speedy Tuesday time zone...
> 
> View attachment 13429863


That's gorgeous. I split the wear of my watches equally. I have three main watches.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

41Mets said:


> That's gorgeous. I split the wear of my watches equally. I have three main watches.


Thank you bloke, as is the GO ! Have a great night


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## Alexander_T

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1




----------



## Sodafarl




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thomas-david

Sinn 856 UTC back on the bracelet!


----------



## sidh

SBDC001 with Strapcode SuperEngineer II


----------



## thomas-david

View attachment 13430791


Sinn 856 UTC back on the bracelet!


----------



## thomas-david

sidh said:


> SBDC001 with Strapcode SuperEngineer II


Looks great man!


----------



## thomas-david

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13430611


Love it! Classic DOXA coloured dial!


----------



## jovani




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## imbamember

Omega Seamaster 120










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## endotreated

Sporting my SD43 today.


----------



## Itubij

Fits nicely into my rotation and daily life (work and meetings). I'm still not a fan of the naked date field but it's not enough to turn me away, especially since the dome of the crystal is so awesome.


----------



## 59yukon01

Been really enjoying the Orange so day 3 for this one.


----------



## Letter10

Hamilton GMT on gator...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday:-!

C.Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage on Barton Elite silicone quick release strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## steadyrock

Heading to a city, by way of another city, to talk to some people about a thing, and then return. Luckily I'm traveling with this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

41Mets said:


> First time wearing it to work after summer break. No one said a thing. Not unexpected.


Philistines! Summer break, are you an educator as well, my admiration grows! Can't get enough of this dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

RomeoT said:


> Philistines! Summer break, are you an educator as well, my admiration grows! Can't get enough of this dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6-12 music teacher!


----------



## RomeoT

Plans have gone askew as dryer went bust, so I'm at the laundromat with my Seamaster GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB

41Mets said:


> 6-12 music teacher!


They should be ashamed for not noticing the similarities between the Treble, Alto and Bass clefs (12, 3, 9) and the Minim (6)!


----------



## markusf

dsquared24 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can never go wrong with a speedy!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## andsan

Rolex


----------



## Brey17

New strap day! Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps


----------



## Raym0016

My new Nacken. I finally have a watch that allows the monta triumph to take a break.


----------



## Andrew T

Luminox on a black Zulu NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM724









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

My daily work beater.......


----------



## garydusa

Bam!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!


----------



## Ash.Bez

My favourite 'daily'. Typhoon TII from Dagaz.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Late post, another crazy day, 
Today companion was the TC2 expedition on Erika's Originals MN strap,



















G


----------



## sachetsharma

Tissot seastar 1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Brey17 said:


> New strap day! Aaron Bespoke / Combat Straps


What a beautie, you can see its his work from a mile away.
I have a couple of straps from him. I think they are the best straps I own. That watch is another beauty as well.
Awsome combo.
G


----------



## hun23

Explorer


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I am enjoying wearing the Longines avigation big eye on DAS canvas today. It's on loan from a friend of mine, I really like both the watch and strap. The strap for comfort and quality and the watch for the great vintage feel and the hand proportions.....just perfect.


----------



## Andrew T

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> Late post, another crazy day,
> Today companion was the TC2 expedition on Erika's Originals MN strap,
> View attachment 13432073
> View attachment 13432075
> View attachment 13432077
> 
> G


That, my friend, is a fantastic combo.
As usual Gino you're spot on.

Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy

Doing some late night work with the sub:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DiverBob

Milus


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## quett




----------



## Falconett

Right, SNE497P1:









Left, Gear Sport:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Gorgeous! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Railmaster on a rainy day


----------



## castlk




----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## JonS1967

It's still Tuesday in California.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Spunwell said:


> I am enjoying wearing the Longines avigation big eye on DAS canvas today. It's on loan from a friend of mine, I really like both the watch and strap. The strap for comfort and quality and the watch for the great vintage feel and the hand proportions.....just perfect.


I love the big eye. Looks great on that strap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy to end the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman

JonS1967 said:


> I love the big eye. Looks great on that strap too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ChiefJr

Wrong date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Andrew T said:


> That, my friend, is a fantastic combo.
> As usual Gino you're spot on.
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew, much appriciated my friend
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Rainy day in London, 
Hoping the blue Oris will brighten my day.













G


----------



## Jazzmaster

Sixties Iconic today...


----------



## VicLeChic

YM


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Deep Blue Daynight Recon 65.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Oris65 on a suede DrunkArtStraps today
HAGD


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## papagioro

Good










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mkay14




----------



## 59yukon01

Put it on the BoR for day 4. Hadn't worn it in over a month and now can't take it off.


----------



## Vioviv

Blue skies on Weiss Wednesday!


----------



## andsan

Zenith Captain Vintage


----------



## anabuki




----------



## al358

Going with my Coke Turtle today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

This week is going by far too quickly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Needs no introduction, yet it still needs to be said - that case is awesome.


----------



## starbrown

My modded no date submariner!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Spending some time with this one that just landed.


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

ChronoTraveler said:


> Spending some time with this one that just landed.
> 
> View attachment 13434697


Beautiful! Congrats on your new acquisition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

andsan said:


> Zenith Captain Vintage


Wow! Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change, blue Raven Trekker on blue canvas strap



















G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

GO


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Molon Labe Bronze


----------



## J.D.B.

In black


----------



## Sarbie

Speedy triple date on the meat winder









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez

New arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Vioviv said:


> Criminy, my AT is completely jacked! The date wheel didn't advance last night ... and even worse ...
> 
> View attachment 13428525
> 
> 
> ... the dial alignment is off by 180 degrees and the crown is seriously messed up ... Fortunately, it's still under AD warranty.


It's ruined now! That's OK. I'll pm you my address so you ship it to me and you no longer have to bear the burden of having such a monstrosity in your presence! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Spunwell

1815 up/dn for hump day this week


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Orient solar panda.


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## mrandersen10

J.D.B. said:


> In black


What watch is this? An Omega Seamaster 300 without logos and a date?


----------



## Prince Escalus

.


----------



## fatalelement

Stuck in the office overnight writing an opposition brief, but brought my Perpetual Regulator to keep me company.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

The SUN is out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidh

SBDC005 + Strapcode's Endmill


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

The Moon today is in a Waning Gibbous Phase.


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Sodafarl

New strap baby yeah!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Sodafarl said:


> New strap baby yeah!
> 
> View attachment 13436367
> View attachment 13436371


Did Edug make that strap? If so, his stingray straps are works of art. Hope to get my hands on one one day.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

One of my daily-wear Seikos.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bcemrich

charging the solar watch









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

OT500









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## DarthVedder

Certina DS Action Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## GMBarbakoff

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Raym0016

Some watches just look great on a nato! This is for sure one of them.


----------



## Vioviv

Turning left past LA's Olvera Street district, _allegedly_ the site the of the original Mexican pueblo, into Chinatown.









Weiss for the commute, but remembered that I left this at the office ... love that dog!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

edit: 1 photo deleted because no knives allowed


----------



## garydusa




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Walter Moore said:


> View attachment 13435627


Very Cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## sticky

Supposed to post this yesterday but WUS was playing the fool.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rickpal14

Steinhart GMT2 on an Erika's Original MN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Mini Turtle yesterday.. Today is new bracelet day for my Omega DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

pirate watch









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## steadyrock

And the trip home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

That is the only Sinn that has every sparked an interest for me. I like their oil-filled diver and Diapal(?) technology, but yours is inspiring. Very nice.



sticky said:


> Supposed to post this yesterday but WUS was playing the fool.
> 
> View attachment 13437439


----------



## RSDA

Friend's outrageous new addition to the household (Dachshund/Chihuahua mix?), with 556i on gray Eulit Perlon Kristall.


----------



## endotreated




----------



## monsieurxu

Loving the raised polished sector index and curvaceous teardrop lugs case of my new Millesime


----------



## Spunwell

"just" a Seiko today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the Tockr Air Defender


----------



## tiki5698

Lately I've been wearing my Apple Watch almost exclusively as I've gotten more into working out. It's way more functional but isn't a joy to wear like my Pulsometer.


----------



## al358

Going with my CFB Chrono this evening. The fit and finish on this is insane. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## Falconett

Speedy Thursday?
Triple Date Reduced









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

MM


----------



## skyefalcon6

Started the day off with DB









Casio finished out the day


----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman


----------



## DarthVedder

Spunwell said:


> "just" a Seiko today


Awesome shot of that "just a Seiko"...


----------



## Spunwell

DarthVedder said:


> Awesome shot of that "just a Seiko"...


Many thanks


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## JohnM67

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## househalfman

My first GS


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, I have my faithful friend Breitling Aeromarine GMT to execute plan A  if the wife doesn't bother me.
Plan A = finish work about 11.30 / 12 sh, meet up with a couple of friends for lunch and a game of snooker. Return home about 7pm 













G


----------



## Andrew T

Tapacrap seems to be playing up again!
I'll post this before it kicks me off again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF 

Farer Universal Lander GMT on a barenia leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## AaaVee

This!


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88

Have a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## sidh

SBBN013


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Not a bad watch to be stuck with another 4 days &#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage SkinDiver on Perlon. HAGWE Guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

New daily beater.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619






​


----------



## skyefalcon6

Started the day off with Vostok Amphibia 710273 sporting a new seatbelt nato. This strap really highlights the blue second hand now.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

DJII


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

New arrival from the sales corner ... thank you to my fellow WUS member who kept this watch in absolutely perfect condition ...

















Usually by the time I find out about a micro brand, they're long sold out or discontinued or I'm joining a waiting list a year too late ... The Visitor VPO caught my eye last year, and I'm happy to report after a long wait that it exceeds expectations. If anyone has a Duneshore, let me know!


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## al358

Today I am going with my trusty Breitling. I wish everyone a happy and healthy day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher

Maurice LaCroix on alligator strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reystar

Rocking the Zenith El Primero

Sent from my Samsung S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Flieger Friday w Stowa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Pool switch...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21

hongkongtaipan said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619
> 
> View attachment 13439867​


Long time no see hongkongtaipan, hope all ok.
Love the watch
G


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## joepac

My Doxa California for TGIFBLW (Thank God It's Friday Before Long Weekend)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sarb 017 Alpinist all day.

Enjoy your Friday folks:-!


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got this guy in the mail today finally. 3 weeks from Chistopol, Russia. Komandirskie 350514









Also got this guy, but needs to be sized. Komandirskie 650536


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Akenaten


----------



## sasilm2

The navi









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sasilm2

The trusty G-shock









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

My evergreen Speedy Reduced...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## MarceloTK

Seamaster 30









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Not wearing, but enjoying.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck




----------



## 3005

Christened my Sub date in the beautiful waters of Lake Michigan today.

View attachment 13441537


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Joelf15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Yesterday's picture but today's watch...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Pam721










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## reystar

Seamaster









Sent from my Samsung S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

AWESOME ZRC Grands Fonds Sport Chic.






Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

HAMILTON Thin o Matic 38mm


----------



## anrex




----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Saturday morning peace, quiet, and titanium....


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Chronograph Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## GMBarbakoff

Loving the Sea Dragon on the new NATO.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

59yukon01 said:


>


 SHOGUN !!!!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## YellowBullet

SBGW035









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## pyddet

Traveling this weekend, so it's the Oris BC3 and the two dress watches I packed









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Continuing the Seiko theme for the last few days......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko STO on DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Jeep time


----------



## RomeoT

Soccer season! First game at 8, last at 4! Toughing it out with the 009.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

garydusa said:


>


Is that actual recycled mitt leather? If so, I think that's pretty damned cool!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro

Read









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## mkay14




----------



## andsan

Submariner 16613


----------



## hollywoodphil

Solvil et Titus

Happy Long Weekend, y'all!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

andsan said:


>


"Bluetiful"


----------



## Watchcollector21

Green dial day for me



















G


----------



## smfd14

For Saturday, The Inox, Chrono Classic.


----------



## JonS1967

Okeah this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Falconett said:


> Speedy Thursday?
> Triple Date Reduced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch... and nice photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!


----------



## Andykro

Vertigo Pilot One Reverse Panda









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Grand Seiko today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kola55




----------



## sachetsharma

Skyhawk on nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Enjoying green lantern in the sun today...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Luminor 1950 Marina Militare 3 Days - 2016 Special Edition Model - newly arrived:









This is the biggest watch I have ever owned. Thicker than the Radiomir 47mm and longer lugs. Nevertheless, very comfortable, none of the top heavy feeling I thought it might have. This really makes for a very special weekend. Hope you all have a great weekend as well!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Luminor 1950 Marina Militare 3 Days - 2016 Special Edition Model - newly arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the biggest watch I have ever owned. Thicker than the Radiomir 47mm and longer lugs. Nevertheless, very comfortable, none of the top heavy feeling I thought it might have. This really makes for a very special weekend. Hope you all have a great weekend as well!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Super cool, Carl! Congratulations! Switched to my Panerai just before lunch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## brrrdn

TUDOR Advisor :]


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## garydusa

hollywoodphil said:


> Is that actual recycled mitt leather? If so, I think that's pretty damned cool!


Thanks!
Ohhh yea, it's the real McCoy...off of an Old Rawlings Glove










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Speedmaster









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

garydusa said:


> Thanks!
> Ohhh yea, it's the real McCoy...off of an Old Rawlings Glove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So totally *****in'! Tell me where they come from!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic*


----------



## Level.5x

Zenith El Primero on Catalyst Leatherworks' Horween Cavalier leather strap!


----------



## jovani




----------



## yankeexpress

hollywoodphil said:


> So totally *****in'! Tell me where they come from!


Guessing prolly here:

https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=rawlings&last_days=0


----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## Pimmsley

Have a great Sunday all !


----------



## DMCBanshee

Canvas Loves...


----------



## Watchcollector21

DMCBanshee said:


> Canvas Loves...


Very cool Simon.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Back with the blue Trekker on blue canvas, making Arancini for lunch

























G


----------



## DMCBanshee

Thanks G! Enjoy your day.


Watchcollector21 said:


> Very cool Simon.
> G


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Andrew T

Broken the Seiko habit with the Chronomat 44.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Raym0016

Monta!


----------



## Relo60

Have a happy,peaceful Sunday😊🙏🏽🖖🏽


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Still summer


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the blue Scurfa DiverOne ND all morning. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## skyefalcon6

DB on a new Nationale strap


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SD4000

TC-9









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbro3

Spunwell said:


> Doxa for pool time this afternoon


Oh snap! That is awesome!


----------



## franco60

1970 MK II.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbro3

Omega Seamaster 120


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jbro3 said:


> Omega Seamaster 120


Very cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## armandob

Breitling Superocean Heritage II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

armandob said:


> Breitling Superocean Heritage II


That one's an Avenger II or Super Avenger II... ;-)


----------



## armandob

Jazzmaster said:


> That one's an Avenger II or Super Avenger II... ;-)


You are absolutely correct it is a Super Avenger II.
I did the posting in a hurry, since I also own a SOH II made the error.
Thanks for sharing and keeping me straight, LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Love this watch!


----------



## Jazzmaster

armandob said:


> You are absolutely correct it is a Super Avenger II.
> I did the posting in a hurry, since I also own a SOH II made the error.
> Thanks for sharing and keeping me straight, LOL!!


At your service!


----------



## Chefget

Today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a good evening WUS


----------



## hollywoodphil

Yard work watch








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## OfficerCamp

Wedding.. nuff said.


----------



## Prince Escalus

A (sun)burst of blue


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## buzz123




----------



## whosam

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13447167


That's a stunning piece


----------



## Pimmsley

Love this face... Happy Monday all!


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT Submersion #USA


----------



## sidh

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean "Good Planet" with Erika's MN Strap


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dino8791

Fresh  mod!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escapewheel

Nethuns Scuba 500... surprised how much wrist time it's getting these days, and perfect for the holiday


----------



## Andrew T

Still with the 44 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Going to meet a friend for breakfast 🥞 and Watches  bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas plus a few in tow


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## J.D.B.

Condenser fan motor smoked on this long, hot weekend. Karma truly IS a b****. Me and Lolo, staying cool(er).


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Relo60

Labour Day Monday.:-!


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## Ashexilum

I have to say your Blancpain, is the most elegant classy diver around. love it


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 41Mets

My Glashütte green ocean watch that's quite annoying


----------



## MarceloTK

Little Tissot quartz chronograph









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Seiko samurai today







G


----------



## FTE

1971 white gold plated hexagon-cased Omega De Ville, Cal. 620 (reference: MF 111.0103) with original band and signed buckle

View attachment 13449041


----------



## oso2276

GMT 1675









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Patina restarted


----------



## Pimmsley

Have a great Tuesday all


----------



## buzz123




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Spirit Giugiaro Design


----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> Patina restarted


Welcome to the Bronze world Jay.
Absolutley awsome, about to get one. Going to Christopher ward themselves to pick mine up, sines they are based 20 miles away
From me.
Huge congrats
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Ocean Diver on Borealis supple rubber.













G


----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> Welcome to the Bronze world Jay.
> Absolutley awsome, about to get one. Going to Christopher ward themselves to pick mine up, sines they are based 20 miles away
> From me.
> Huge congrats
> G


That sounds awesome. Would be cool to have a manufacturer nearby! I'll look forward to seeing pictures when you pick yours up.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kulprit

Back from the beach, still wearing this surprising little gem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart OV GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

The one that inadvertently started this insanity 20 years ago.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## JohnHartford

A day at the quarry.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## X2-Elijah

Böm.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Watching the rain beneath limestone


----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## Juclaq

My chick magnet IWC. Just dont tell my wife that


----------



## anrex

Tudor


----------



## Louie777




----------



## smfd14

For Tuesday, The Laco, Type B, Aachen.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Wearing, and thoroughly enjoying, the Millésime Merveilleux in chocolate...


----------



## Spunwell

Sea-dweller to start the short week


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on natural chromexcel

That dome


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103st on natural chromexcel
> 
> That dome


Nice pickup, Brice! I've had my eye on one of these for quite some time. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull WUYI


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Nice pickup, Brice! I've had my eye on one of these for quite some time. What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wanting one for ever and when a friend decided to sell his. I had to do it 
It's awesome, lots of character. Ideally I wish it was a tad wider.


----------



## endotreated




----------



## berni29

This today in the office... I don't bother setting the date......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> I've been wanting one for ever and when a friend decided to sell his. I had to do it
> It's awesome, lots of character. Ideally I wish it was a tad wider.


She's a stunner! Congratulations!! Do you still have your JLC? I haven't noticed it lately in your posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Late upload...Tuesdays are easy...


----------



## shauljj

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris65 on a suede DrunkArtStraps today
> HAGD


I would shake your hand if I saw you in person with that watch on ?


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Kulprit

I thought a vintage MN strap would be a good match. Now I'm not so sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wintergreen765

VSA FA-18 with Valjoux 7750


----------



## Aggie88

New to the collection!


----------



## Nanook65

Seiko spb051


----------



## oso2276

Glycine









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀

Wearing the a Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStraps canvas today.

Have a great day. B


----------



## Toddski1

Classic 7002


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Military Sub


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## papagioro

Good day, guys.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## Relo60

Good morning Wednesday :-!


----------



## pyddet

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on FinWatchStraps leather today. Love, love, love this combo.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

This has been on for a few days (maybe 5 or six). With all its flaws, I love it. I am convinced now that it is time to get a bracelet for it.


----------



## Vioviv

I culled like crazy in 2018, and got down to 9 core rotation watches. This morning however there are 16! Some diabolical fiend is using my identity, my PayPal account, my billing & shipping addresses, and they are buying and sending watches to ... _me_ ... I can't figure out the scam ...


----------



## al358

Going with my Breitling today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Another day, another..

OHHHH FFFFFUUUUU!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Tudor


----------



## watchdaddy1

SPB079 in the house



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## john_cocktosen

There are a lot of 2-register Chronos out there... but I'm particular to my fav:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Work from home day&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Might as well be a black and white picture, ha ha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## c5pilot11

Skx out of its element....Charging the seiko lume real fast at altitude though.


----------



## dino8791

Afternoon switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## omeglycine

Guess I could have at least waited for the second hand to not be stacked over the hour hand and date


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> I culled like crazy in 2018, and got down to 9 core rotation watches. This morning however there are 16! Some diabolical fiend is using my identity, my PayPal account, my billing & shipping addresses, and they are buying and sending watches to ... _me_ ... I can't figure out the scam ...
> 
> View attachment 13453755


That is not bad if it's NOT coming out of your account. 
However, if it is.... Oohhh SSSHHHHIIIIITTTTTTTT.
BE CAREFUL Vioviv, they are scammers by trade. Hope it will all be ok mate.
G


----------



## dino8791

omeglycine said:


> Guess I could have at least waited for the second hand to not be stacked over the hour hand and date


I'm sure the date police will zoom in on the pic and verify it is set for the fifth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Celadon Celestial Bespoke "Peacock amidst the peonies"


----------



## edolecki

Just gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## Spunwell

16710 for hump day


----------



## Howardnyc

New oris titan









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore




----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## quett




----------



## buzz123




----------



## shedlock2000

Not really a fan, I'm afraid: (https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=626377)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

Raym0016 said:


>


Their micro adjustment bracelet is outstanding, I'm told.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

1967 Seiko Lord Marvel Hi-Beat in the sunshine.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

shedlock2000 said:


> Their micro adjustment bracelet is outstanding, I'm told.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet is certainly one of the great things about this watch. It's extremely comfortable and easy to get a good fit!


----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## tiki5698

Pocket shots are hard to do...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

al358 said:


> Going with my Breitling today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I've got a Breitling coming tomorrow actually! Ready to get that thing!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

john_cocktosen said:


> There are a lot of 2-register Chronos out there... but I'm particular to my fav:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! You don't see many Vintage 126s. I love the reverse Panda. Even though you've inspired me to want to wear mine, it's sitting in my watch box at home in California, meanwhile I'm in Philadelphia at a conference. Mine says hi anyway (old pic).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A

First time I've taken it off the Strap Steward/Erikas Original style strap since I put it on a few weeks ago. I opted for a waxed suede strap I made a few months ago.


----------



## Quake1028




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and happy Thursday


----------



## anrex

Seiko SLA019


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector on blue Italian calfskin


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## carlhaluss

TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gem with machined dial and all!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TX-WJ

carlhaluss said:


> That is a gem with machined dial and all!


Thanks! Yeah, the TOG bezel is what drew me to the 16264.

Your Cali dial is amazing as well. On my grail list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Cycling through natos from last order.


----------



## Itubij

"Could you be, could you be, could you be loved..." Bob Marley

Yes


----------



## househalfman

New watch alert!


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

New to me Seiko. My first orange dial too.


----------



## jfwund

Save the Ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

7002 on a “The Watch Steward” strap!


----------



## pyddet

At a job interview today. Restraint being the order of the day, the Oris Classic Date was an obvious choice.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Breitling Montbrillant









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Diver today


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Got this beauty working with the help of fellow WUS members!









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## jaw




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edolecki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now this is one piece I haven't seen for ages Andrew,
My friend THE WINKING SADDO.
always puts a smile on my face?
G


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> Now this is one piece I haven't seen for ages Andrew,
> My friend THE WINKING SADDO.
> always puts a smile on my face
> G


Had to be done Gino, I'm doing a bit of work in the bathroom so had to be one of the G's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Big  this Thursday.....the weekend is almost here!


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Speedmaster









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## franco60

Helson Sharkmaster 300 Blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Millésime Merveilleux in Navy...


----------



## RSDA

I wish Seiko hadn't quit manufacturing the SKX173.

On Eulit Panama (Perlon).


----------



## 41Mets

Today was my first day of teaching this school year. This is a photo of the kids doing a warmup before an audition and then after the day on my way back to my car.


----------



## eddiea




----------



## MartiVltori

Seamaster Geneve 166.002


----------



## buzz123




----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> Today was my first day of teaching this school year. This is a photo of the kids doing a warmup before an audition and then after the day on my way back to my car.


"Ugh, Mr Mets is taking pictures of his watch again, what a weirdo."

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## 41Mets

tommyboy31 said:


> "Ugh, Mr Mets is taking pictures of his watch again, what a weirdo."
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


Ha! I think we're all pretty weird for spending our time on a watch forum.


----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> Ha! I think we're all pretty weird for spending our time on a watch forum.


Shhhhhh.

And I need a picture in here so here's my Seamaster's lume.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## 41Mets

tommyboy31 said:


> Shhhhhh.
> 
> And I need a picture in here so here's my Seamaster's lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


Just make sure you post it on 17 threads in the next few minutes


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## castlk




----------



## eatabagel

Fun little Casio!


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Apia




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, on wrist is my beloved TC2 on canvas



















Gave a grat day gents
G


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## tmy

Glycine Airman on a nato today:










Cheers, TGIF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Sinn 104


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchinho

Tissot visodate on a brown strap.









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## gdanko

Gfxdaddy said:


> Not a bad watch to be stuck with another 4 days &#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 21 year old version of this watch. Still beautiful.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw




----------



## anrex

A


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Vintage-y 7009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Omega Seamaster 120










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

b-)Friday:-!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## skyefalcon6

Komandirskie K-65


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing II LE and TGIF  it's been a long short week

There really is something special about these Farer. Love both of mine and want a couple more. 
I dig the retro styled case profile and the fun colors on the face.


----------



## Vioviv

Thank god it's field watch Friday!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Vioviv said:


> Thank god it's field watch Friday!
> 
> View attachment 13458687
> 
> 
> View attachment 13458689


Dude.. you got it wrong today..... it is Fairfield Friday

Fairfield by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman

DH1964 again today...


----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Back at the office. That bezel tho&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Venture On Canvas, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> Thank god it's field watch Friday!
> 
> View attachment 13458687
> 
> 
> View attachment 13458689


Love that smiths Vioviv
Hey, did you get that a couple of months back of the bay? 😄
G


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 on Lucky *7* Friday!









Happy Friday!
Carl


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## rfortson

Just arrived from Hong Kong
Mt. Fuji Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> Just arrived from Hong Kong
> Mt. Fuji Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Great piece indeed. Huge markers all lumed, I guess.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Welp, it has FINALLY arrived! My first "big" watch purchase!
Such a nice watch.
Breitling Superocean II 42mm in Mariner Blue.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> Welp, it has FINALLY arrived! My first "big" watch purchase!
> Such a nice watch.
> Breitling Superocean II 42mm in Mariner Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations and wear it well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

al358 said:


> Congratulations and wear it well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nand

For today.


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT Submersion #USA


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

rfortson said:


> Just arrived from Hong Kong
> Mt. Fuji Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Way cool

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

Mühle Glashütte Yacht-Timer Bronze


----------



## JLVox

househalfman said:


> Late upload...Tuesdays are easy...


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

HAGWE WUS



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Got the bespoke strap from FinWatchStraps and immediately put it on my Prince Oysterdate. I can't say enough good things about their leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

carlhaluss said:


> Congrats! Great piece indeed. Huge markers all lumed, I guess.
> Cheers,
> Carl


Yeah I can't wear it while driving at night. It affects my night vision. LOL!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

The perfect five digit sub on the perfect six digit bracelet to end the week.


----------



## Watchcollector21

TX-WJ said:


> HAGWE WUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, Doxa on Erika's MN,
Perfection, you can't get better then that mate. Enjoy.
G


----------



## carlhaluss

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> Welp, it has FINALLY arrived! My first "big" watch purchase!
> Such a nice watch.
> Breitling Superocean II 42mm in Mariner Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! That looks very sharp indeed. Perfect size, too.


----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdanko

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> Welp, it has FINALLY arrived! My first "big" watch purchase!
> Such a nice watch.
> Breitling Superocean II 42mm in Mariner Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congrats! I have an older SuperOcean. It's a trooper!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox

choice!


----------



## Vioviv

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love that smiths Vioviv
> Hey, did you get that a couple of months back of the bay? 😄
> G


Thanks! Apparently TF is producing another batch of the PRS-29s, ready at the end of the month. I bought this one from a seller on reddit.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! That looks very sharp indeed. Perfect size, too.


Thanks! 
You know that's funny, when I was younger I liked bigger watches, but now that I'm a bit older, I realize it's not about the big watch you can wear, it's about how well a watch goes with your wrist size. 40-42mm is about as big as I need to go. My wrist is apx. 7 and 1/4th inches.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

gdanko said:


> Congrats! I have an older SuperOcean. It's a trooper!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Good to hear. The lady at the local jewelry store said they used to carry Breitling too, she said they were nice timepieces.

I like for a watch to just grab me about every time I look at it!
It's best to buy a watch that YOU like as the buyer, and not something we hope someone else will notice. I mean, it's nice if someone notices it(most do not, or at least do not comment on it if they do, but if you buy the watch that you like, you get to enjoy it every time you check the time! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## TX-WJ

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW, Doxa on Erika's MN,
> Perfection, you can't get better then that mate. Enjoy.
> G


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this one 
103 st with a cool acrylic dome


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## castlk




----------



## carlhaluss

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one
> 103 st with a cool acrylic dome


I agree, very cool watch, and that acrylic dome really makes it extra special. I have had a Speedy with acrylic crystal, and now a Panerai, but I have never seen one with that much of a dome on it!


----------



## anrex




----------



## Black5

Helping me clean the pool...










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## dannyking

Oris Heritage Diver 65


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Seiko Presage SARX055 "Snowflake"


----------



## Cleef

*Gc*


----------



## watchinho

C. Ward









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime


----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman (black MOP)


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!

Longines Presence


----------



## I_am_Ned

Tudor BB GMT running a few errands before travel Monday from east coast time zone to west coast.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## Jeep99dad

carlhaluss said:


> I agree, very cool watch, and that acrylic dome really makes it extra special. I have had a Speedy with acrylic crystal, and now a Panerai, but I have never seen one with that much of a dome on it!


Thanks  those are some nice watches you mentioned. Good taste


----------



## manofrolex

Love this one and massively comfortable on the DAStrap


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Hammy for the weekend.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## fast08

Skx007









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Certina DS Eagle Chrono GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Spunwell said:


> The perfect five digit sub on the perfect six digit bracelet to end the week.


Is that a Kermit on a SubC bracelet? How did you manage that?


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Vioviv said:


> Have a nice day y'all!
> 
> View attachment 13461895
> 
> 
> View attachment 13461899


If you dont mind my asking, what size diameter is your wrist? I looked at the explorer, but I'm not sure how it would look on me. My wrist is approximately 7 and 1/4 inches diameter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003

Day two.


----------



## nodnar

^ eeeew. But I like the watch

Mine today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> If you dont mind my asking, what size diameter is your wrist? I looked at the explorer, but I'm not sure how it would look on me. My wrist is approximately 7 and 1/4 inches diameter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey, same as you, between 7 and 7.25, closer to 7 today.
Like most Explorer owners, I can't recommend highly enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

I love all my watches equally but something special about this Transocean!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Finished working in the garage...









Working on the RV


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma

Camping night




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

steinhart ovm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@lo_scrivano, that Breitling is something else! Very nice.

For me, a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (2804-2) today.










It's 5:00 somewhere?


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Sir-Guy said:


> @lo_scrivano, that Breitling is something else! Very nice.
> 
> For me, a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (2804-2) today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 5:00 somewhere?


Thank you Sir! Switched mine up while hanging out with the baby!


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Robotaz

All three hands...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

BB gmt today


----------



## dantan

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## fast08

DC66









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

My two hobbies in one photo!









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Spunwell

lo_scrivano said:


> Is that a Kermit on a SubC bracelet? How did you manage that?


Yes it is. It was pretty simple, removed the old bracelet and installed the new one. Perfect fit, no muss no fuss.


----------



## lo_scrivano

Spunwell said:


> Yes it is. It was pretty simple, removed the old bracelet and installed the new one. Perfect fit, no muss no fuss.


Assuming you own a SubC? Or did you manage o buy just the bracelet?!


----------



## Spunwell

lo_scrivano said:


> Assuming you own a SubC? Or did you manage o buy just the bracelet?!


Yes


----------



## franco60

Got to play some golf this weekend! ZRC Grand Fonds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## castlk




----------



## Pun

Skinny Ingenieur tapiserie 34mm


----------



## Knives and Lint

Exploring b-)


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## jaspert




----------



## tommyboy31

Walter Moore said:


> View attachment 13463037


Wow I love that bezel.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Watchcollector21

One for the wife, as she has been wearing this one lately.



















G


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Of course wearing my Superocean II again today!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Robertoni




----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MarceloTK

Big seiko mecquatz









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

We are getting the very edge of the hurricane weather here, so I get to wear the Seiko mini turtle on a strapcode super engineer today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> Of course wearing my Superocean II again today!


I really like that bezel, @Th3CrypticGamer. Is that a really matte black? It looks very sharp on you; thanks for sharing!


----------



## anrex




----------



## powerband

Doing some review-reading with perhaps the most precise time-keeper device on the market.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Sir-Guy said:


> I really like that bezel, @Th3CrypticGamer. Is that a really matte black? It looks very sharp on you; thanks for sharing!


Thank you kindly!
It is actually a matte blue color.
Thanks for the kind words!
I'm really enjoying it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

powerband said:


> Doing some review-reading with perhaps the most precise time-keeper device on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the second hand action tight and dead-on the marks?


----------



## hun23

Submariner


----------



## rayshinsan

Tissot T-Classic Dream








Funny thing I also own a Casio MTPV00L-7B that looks exactly the same.


----------



## Andrew T

G-Shock today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Robotaz said:


> Is the second hand action tight and dead-on the marks?


Most of them. On a few of the hash marks, the seconds hand ticks to the right by a hair. Not noticeable in everyday use. The operations otherwise are easy to use. One hell of a tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Citizen Signature









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## TX-WJ

Perfect for this rainy day.










To bad my daily beater can't dive for crap. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Nanook65

I am a big fan of this one and it just happens to occupy my wrist at the moment Seiko spb051


----------



## al358

Going with the Hercules today. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Vioviv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## RomeoT

Visiting my daughter at Syracuse, so have to wear my Orange and Blue!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

First time in a few days, and it's rainy so I'm wearing my raincoat.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Knives and Lint

After a busy week and an active weekend thus far, I'm enjoying a laid back Sunday watching some football and spinning some tops for relaxation b-)...Have a good one friends!


----------



## grinch_actual

Have a good one, gents.


----------



## Hl247b




----------



## Tee44




----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13465149
> 
> G


Looks great. This was one I was really interested in when it first came out


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## maylebox

Certina today


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> Looks great. This was one I was really interested in when it first came out


Thanks Jay, 
Much appriciated mate, 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

In meetings today, Central London, armed with my Trusted Anonimo, ready for Moore battles ( of words & Ideas );-)













G


----------



## Andrew T

OM today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Welp, back to work this monday.
So I am wearing my "work" watch.
Luminox ANU 4220 Authorized Navy watch today, on a black and white Zulu strap.
Cheers.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro


----------



## Robertoni

Andrew T said:


> OM today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb Orange dial, wow !!


----------



## Andrew T

Robertoni said:


> Superb Orange dial, wow !!


Cheers Robertoni, very much appreciated .

Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning Monday members🌎🌍🌏


----------



## 41Mets

castlk said:


> View attachment 13465885


Ummm... Yes


----------



## Heljestrand

Blue Monday in Black & White SBDC053


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
I started the work week with my Blancpain Bathyscaphe and a double shot


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

RGM = Roland G Monday!


----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## VicLeChic

Cayman


----------



## 59yukon01

So ugly and yet so accurate.


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist:


----------



## Kulprit

Murder jury this week, unless the hurricane shuts us down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Kulprit said:


> Murder jury this week, unless the hurricane shuts us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, I remember jury duty! 
I actually quite enjoyed the experience myself. 
Like those French cuffs too

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@59yukon01, I like that strap choice on the Seiko. Very complementary.

I'm just wearing this Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical today. It's on a Christopher Ward water resistant leather strap which is actually quite comfortable.










And its keeper is super snug, which I like; one of the reasons I took off the OEM canvas/leather strap was that its keeper kept falling off and the strap would flap around.


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treevorb

Absolutely loving this one.


----------



## john_cocktosen

it's a classic and a keeper.


----------



## Miggy17

Tudor


----------



## pyddet

Finally got my Khaki Action Chrono back from service.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Daytona on leather, getting ready for the change of seasons


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## rayshinsan

When you go Orange...


----------



## Spunwell

Daytona on leather, getting ready for the change of seasons


----------



## wongwatch

H2O 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Tuesday all... Have a great day


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## tommyboy31

Orange Seikos seem to be a (relatively) hot commodity today. They certainly do orange very well.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a good evening 
Undone Urban Chrono


----------



## took

Enjoy your Tuesday









Time is a gift...


----------



## nodnar

Rainy day in Seattle, gasp!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Level.5x

Yesterday's wears...

Chr. WARD C60 on Catalyst Leatherworks strap!

























Today's wears...

Newly arrived Tudor BB Bronze on Catalyst Leatherworks strap!


----------



## Ruthless750

Nothing like a mechanical alarm watch

Helbros










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317







​


----------



## JonS1967

Spunwell said:


> Daytona on leather, getting ready for the change of seasons


Looks awesome on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## 41Mets

J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!!!!


----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Autumnal feel


----------



## Spunwell

JonS1967 said:


> Looks awesome on that strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Andrew T

Colt 44 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Murder jury, day two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

* 9/11/01

• 8:47 am - Within seconds, NYPD and FDNY forces dispatch units to the World Trade Center,

while Port Authority Police Department officers on site begin immediate evacuation of the North Tower.

VICTORINOX I.N.O.X. FDNY SPECIAL EDITION*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Going to get my daughters from their respective college later today ahead of the storm.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01

Day 3 of my Monster ride.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## jovani




----------



## Itubij

"...love your curves and all your edges..." John Legend


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Orange Monster on BluShark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro

Nice day










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Timex Two-sday! Instinctively grabbed my 1966 Marlin, but it's starting to get a little fragile, and I'm thinking of retiring it and offering it an emeritus slot in my watch box.









Instead, I went with the 1978 diver, but only because the date was already set. (No quickset on any of my vintage Timex watches.)

























Have a nice day all!


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## oso2276

Speedy Tuesday









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

The diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## DarthVedder

Hamilton Field Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## medic1

This one:


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

Obligatory piano picture. Can't believe I hadn't taken a picture of this one yet!


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master on stock rubber today


----------



## Barge




----------



## buzz123




----------



## Tee44




----------



## 41Mets

Tee44 said:


> View attachment 13471393


Love the look of this.


----------



## Black5

Time for a walk...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## fast08

Just realized I have been typing on the mechanical keyboard wearing a mechanical watch, may be I need to use a mechanical calculator as well lol









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather.
> Going to get my daughters from their respective college later today ahead of the storm.


Good luck with your family, Brice! I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Murder trial mistried due to the impending hurricane, which apparently is no longer looming (at least here). Nevertheless I'd anticipated doing a week long timing run on this watch, so it remains in the wrist even though I'll likely be spending the remainder of the week lounging on my couch in my PJs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Monster one day to Marinemaster the next. I have an equal opportunity wrist.


----------



## Relo60

:-! Wednesday


----------



## chance4u

GO PanoInverse


----------



## Jeep99dad

The US made Pelton Sector  today


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

48 years old Speedmaster mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Clear above, visibility unlimited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

ZM-73 said:


> Dan Henry 1968
> View attachment 13472195


Fantastic. Dan Henry wins "most entertaining micro brand" hands-down.


----------



## RSDA

New arrival today. EZM 3.

Of course, I put it on backwards initially. :think:

Now I can finally go on that 500m dive.


----------



## zed073

Killer watch Walt. Huge congrats bro.



Walter Moore said:


> View attachment 13471801


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## skyefalcon6

Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude. Put a fancy new bezel on it last night, which was an adventure.









Bezel Swap Write-up can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578-197.html#post46995769


----------



## DMCBanshee

Old turtle... 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TX-WJ

Took the sea urchin for a spin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Just out of the box Doxa 300 Searambler Aqua Lung!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

Wore the luminox again today.
Btw,
Now I KNOW nothing good comes from fortune cookies lol...I dont think that would bring good fortune for me (I'm in NC)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Finally ! My Landeron arrived ......


----------



## Wolfsatz

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell

GMT Master II today


----------



## brrrdn

GP Traveller =]


----------



## DiverBob

Chronoris


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh off the plane


----------



## bigramon

Squale 1545









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc




----------



## buzz123




----------



## Jeep99dad

Midnattssol on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## sdelcegno

Haven't worn this in a long time.








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## drhr

US Edition Reverso Tribute


----------



## Robotaz

A night blend of tea and off to bed...


----------



## 6R15

Backyard cat had three kittens... so cute!


----------



## ZM-73

Vioviv said:


> Fantastic. Dan Henry wins "most entertaining micro brand" hands-down.


Hard to disagree.


----------



## watchinho

My hammy









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Jaeger-LeCoultre RdM.


----------



## VicLeChic

Masterpiece


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## sokard

My SARB017 with green leather strap to match its amazing dial!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard

sokard said:


> My SARB017 with green leather strap to match its amazing dial!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Sir-Guy

Pun said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre RdM.


Awesome; love those hands and indices. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## nm2068

My new grab and go.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

Zenith'ing now!


----------



## jovani




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Lebowsky

AaaVee said:


> Zenith'ing now!


Omg, I just feel in love. What model is this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## AaaVee

Lebowsky said:


> Omg, I just feel in love. What model is this?


Zenith Elite Ultra Thin!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
I went with the Hulk Oris65 today and it's still on the old DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## chance4u

Breguet 5707 with alarm


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

K-35


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Hope everyone in the Carolinas, in GA, and in VA stays safe over the next few days! Good luck!


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Arctic Camo


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## franco60

16750









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Green diver today


----------



## rene.r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Farer Leven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Vat

Nice new Seiko Presage Cocktail (SRPB43), courtesy of a Qantas Frequent Flyer sale and some points from a recent LA trip I'm never going to use otherwise.

Wow these things are pretty. And near on impossible to get consistent photos of, thanks to the reflective detail in the finish of the face. It can look as blue as it did does in Seiko's photos, but only from a specific angle in specific light. It's generally more of a pearl white silver finish in real life.


----------



## Treevorb

Flighty.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## monsieurxu

Loving the Millésime Merveilleux in Burgundy...


----------



## medic1

A little Landeron love.....:-! ( so OK, I got a new watch :-d)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tonight I'm wearing the awesome Sinn 103 on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather by DrunkArtStraps  that Watch is a strap monster


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## medic1

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13476033


I wasn't going to say anything, but what the heck.... Very formal looking tuxedo watch - beautiful, impressive and stately.... and with the deepest date complication I've ever seen.... |> :-! |>

But wait, if 12 is the date, then what is the 18?

Or is 12 the month and 18 the day??? :-s

Or is 18 the year? :-s


----------



## tpelle

My old Seiko Flightmaster V657-8120.


----------



## tpelle

Sorry - Double tap.


----------



## Marlsgee




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig. I'm still in love with this watch.


----------



## endotreated

New custom strap!


----------



## steadyrock

Obligatory










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee44




----------



## Pun

Oris Bronze


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver.


----------



## Barge

Multifort diver


----------



## medic1

Barge said:


> Multifort diver


Now that's what I'm talking about..... I want a Mido Diver... :-! But do I want this version or the Chrongraph? :-s


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, 
G


----------



## Andrew T

Having it's obligatory fortnightly charge.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Happy #sinnfulfriday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mizzy

Right now!


----------



## mizzy

Double post - please delete!


----------



## cairoanan

Alpina Startimer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skuzapo

Since its Friday and I wanted a little bit of color, I'm rocking the Decodiver.i just wish my shirt was a little brighter to really match.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## pyddet

Hamilton Khaki Action Chrono on SteveO leather for today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

Tudor


----------



## Flicker




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## garydusa




----------



## endotreated

140 year old beauty! Movement manufactured in 1879.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Watch is by Visitor, lamps by Ikea, office provided by Satan.


----------



## medic1

A hand wind field watch on a very overcast day


----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Chrono Classic LE.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Adhanji

Hamilton khaki skeleton pvd









Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Seiko Astron today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

J.D.B. said:


>


Perfect combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my newly acquired GS GMT. Have a great afternoon!!!


----------



## Eckhartt

New Seiko









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213

Ap RO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## skyefalcon6

MTM strap swappin' Friday


----------



## Cleef

Speedy Pro


----------



## scott11




----------



## jfwund

Flieger Freitag!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Getting this Vostok Automatic ready for tomorrow

Vostok Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## King_Neptune

[SIZE=3Just released Tuesday. Just picked up from the factory today.b-)[/SIZE]


----------



## 41Mets

The pizza was good


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Tee44




----------



## sachetsharma

Steinhart aviation vintage on bell&ross style strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## LCandela




----------



## bigred7078




----------



## JonS1967

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13474137


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

AaaVee said:


> Zenith'ing now!


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Oris Bronze


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## Pun

Seiko Starlight blue.


----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## DiverBob

Hey Oris, just send that check to my P.O. Box.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## iam7head

Milgauss GV for the drinking time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## TheOak215

Bored... sitting in the car with my sleeping kid. At least I have this to keep me company


----------



## TX-WJ

m_cukman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT's a Seiko! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Bertucci.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great day guys. Rain rain rain  here. 
Tockr on the bracelet for the first time. Makes it wear a bit larger but very comfortable and like the integrated look too.


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Sea Dragon Saturday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13

Citizen BM6400 on a Blushark Slim Alphashark!


----------



## horhay86

Ginault for today 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Marlsgee




----------



## Vioviv

Hanging out in a bowling alley parking lot ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 59yukon01

Exhausting day of yard work.


----------



## YevKasem

New Watch. Drive de Cartier Extra Flat in Stainless Steel 😀


----------



## Greenbird007

Love affair


----------



## Jadg




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

G


----------



## zimv20ca

purchased only this afternoon, Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultraslim


----------



## JonS1967

Second watch of the day. Sticking with the classics (on bracelet) for this hot Southern California day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

zimv20ca said:


> purchased only this afternoon, Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultraslim
> 
> View attachment 13481209


Love it! Great fit on you, and the rose gold is just fantastic. Wear it in good health, sir, and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## dan360




----------



## Tee44




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Certina DS Podium Chronograph C001-417-16-057-01







​


----------



## Sir-Guy

Tee44 said:


> View attachment 13481463


This seems a watch that is more than the sum of its parts. I wouldn't think I would like it, but I do. I'm picturing pith helmets and Ernest Hemingway tales of safaris in Africa. Nice piece!


----------



## King_Neptune

LUM-TEC Super Combat B4 with X1 grade Superluminova!


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Junkers


----------



## Barge

Ulysse Nardin


----------



## Andrew T

Turtle time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cukman

Easy Sunday..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Relo60

b-) Sunday


----------



## tmy

Relaxing sunday. Reading and lazing with the Sub 










Cheers guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Game Day. GPG!


----------



## Pun

Ultraman on black alligator leather strap that changed its looks to more formal indeed.


----------



## hun23

SmP


----------



## J.D.B.

Nice take


----------



## anvilart43

It's a monster day like the other 6 this week, but this is a new one to me, resurrected just 3 days ago!!! Muh ha ha It's aliiiive......


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull WUYI


----------



## pyddet

Yet another new bracelet day for my 1973 Omega DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Kagaya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Contrail proto on the US tour made a stop by CLT 


















39mm bezel. The dive bezel is a bit larger 40.5 iirc


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Afternoon switch to my Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1 because I'm going out into rain from Hurricane Florence







​


----------



## parsig9




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## SKOBR

ZRC GRANDS FONDS SPORT CHIC.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap, to the TC2













G


----------



## MarceloTK

Blu sunday









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Level.5x

Tudor BB Bronze on a new Catalyst Leatherworks strap!


----------



## sickondivers

SWATCH Sistem51 #Automatic


----------



## Jazzmaster

medic1 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but what the heck.... Very formal looking tuxedo watch - beautiful, impressive and stately.... and with the deepest date complication I've ever seen.... |> :-! |>
> 
> But wait, if 12 is the date, then what is the 18?
> 
> Or is 12 the month and 18 the day??? :-s
> 
> Or is 18 the year? :-s


The "18" denotes the hour in a second time zone. The date in that photo is "12". ;-)


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa for the evening


----------



## hollywoodphil




----------



## Robotaz

59yukon01 said:


> Exhausting day of yard work.


There used to be such good deals on Monsters that we used the universal excuse of needing a watch to chop wood with to buy one.

Great watches and great values.


----------



## househalfman

Back to the Neptune on perlon...


----------



## emonje




----------



## Heljestrand

Sundown Sunday


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> There used to be such good deals on Monsters that we used the universal excuse of needing a watch to chop wood with to buy one.
> 
> Great watches and great values.


I've thought of selling it as I could easily sell it for double what I paid, but it does make a good beater.


----------



## Tee44




----------



## Marlsgee




----------



## nuovorecord

I'm really enjoying life right now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## jerechell8081

Big And Blue


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tommyboy31

deepsea03 said:


>


Just a little visitor or do you happen to keep them as pets?


Watchcollector21 said:


> Evening swap, to the TC2
> View attachment 13483395
> View attachment 13483397
> 
> G


Mr G that is a fantastic pair to have! A tad envious of you at the moment.


----------



## medic1

deepsea03 said:


>


That's an amazing picture...


----------



## Watchcollector21

Good morning all, hope you had a great weekend.
Starting the week with blue Squale on a gasgasbones.



















G


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

Pilot today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I'm not sure this will be on my wrist all month, but I wanted to break things up a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated




----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Contrail proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas

Hope everyone is safe after this weekend's hurricane in the Carolina and the super typhoon in Asia.


----------



## 59yukon01

Had this one over 3 years and never get bored with it. I am however tired of the 6r15 movement.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Radio Room today!


----------



## Relo60

b-)Monday


----------



## Itubij

I may stick with this one for a while...


----------



## RSDA

Interesting new arrival from Dagaz. I've got it on a Eulit Perlon here-included rubber strap was nothing to write home about. Case is a Seiko homage. Explorer-type dial, sword hands, drilled lugs, domed sapphire (interior AR coating), good to 300m, Seiko NH35 (hacking/handwinding).

All markers are applied. Hour markers, hands, and 3/6/9 are filled with C1 lume. Lume dot on the bezel.

44mm. 46.5mm lug tip to tip. 20mm lugs. Definitely wears smaller than the new Turtles-more like the SKX.

Quite a combination of styles, but I think it actually works. It was $300 shipped.

EDIT: some macro photos: https://200f.smugmug.com/Private/Misc/Typhoon/n-B8sQzx/

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4753289


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## lo_scrivano

Great watch to wear on a plane...


----------



## luecack




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

K-65


----------



## steadyrock

Here I go again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshoe83




----------



## J.D.B.

shiny pottery


----------



## pyddet

Snapped this earlier.. can't say enough good things about FinWatchStraps.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the 103 but trying a different strap today. Can't stay away from this watch very long it seems. But new arrival tomorrow so we'll see 

How do you like this strap on it ?


----------



## 41Mets

Just arrived today. A few nice shots and an in action shot.


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue. I keep coming back to this one. It's the 3rd time I pick one up after selling...cool little retro watch.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 103 but trying a different strap today. Can't stay away from this watch very long it seems. But new arrival tomorrow so we'll see
> 
> How do you like this strap on it ?


I like it, Brice. Makes me think of leather jackets, restored bi-planes, and those old low-slung roadsters. Nice strap choice.


----------



## armandob

Aquaracer Chrono on a rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

Seamaster 120
Check out those sculpted lugs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee44




----------



## 41Mets

And on rubber which I might like even more.


----------



## castlk




----------



## dan360




----------



## dan360

Technically, "right now"....


----------



## Black5

Mr. Jones - The Average Day









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## ZM-73

D-Star for Tuesday.


----------



## Barge

Looks like it is about time for a wind.


----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman, green MOP


----------



## Denesenko




----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## El-Duderino

Good morning WUS!


----------



## Kulprit

Same watch as yesterday, but the 5-ring Zulu was too bulky for this watch, so today it's on a true 3-ring Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Bullhead at the DMV.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Neovintage diver again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Wearing the beater today... ha









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Vioviv

This morning ... $40 Timex ... In case it's not clear, it's quartz.


----------



## MarceloTK

Seamaster today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On the rubber strap now. Looks tough.


----------



## RomeoT

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the 103 but trying a different strap today. Can't stay away from this watch very long it seems. But new arrival tomorrow so we'll see
> 
> How do you like this strap on it ?


Love this piece, had it for awhile and can't wait to get it back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

RomeoT said:


> Love this piece, had it for awhile and can't wait to get it back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Definitely glad I got it. Been wanting to try a 103 and 358 for a long time.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Tockr this morning and will soon change to a much anticipated arrival

This blue dial is awesome and the orange hands really pop nicely. The bracelet works super well.


----------



## pyddet

Hamilton Khaki Action Chrono today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

B&R vintage 126 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bseidenberger

Took it off for a moment to snap the pic but back on my wrist now


----------



## househalfman




----------



## J.D.B.

Another little RR


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Th3CrypticGamer

On the way to Winston-Salem to see a lady from the church. She had a stroke today.
Wearing my Superocean II 42mm.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Mido Multifort Caliber 80









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue


----------



## maylebox




----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge


----------



## amgbda

Royal Oak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Eldridge


I'd always noticed the dials, but real nice casework on the sides of the lugs!


----------



## Jeep99dad

amgbda said:


> Royal Oak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> I'd always noticed the dials, but real nice casework on the sides of the lugs!


Thanks buddy. They put a lot of thought into their design and attention to detail. Quality is great, amazing use of color and a unique style. Big fan of the brand.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Everyworks

Sinn 856


----------



## Sepcivil1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## psycho_san

F91w for the long weekend









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> And on rubber which I might like even more.


Huge congrats Jay.
That is one amazing watch. 
G


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> Huge congrats Jay.
> That is one amazing watch.
> G


I am excited to have this one. Been considering it for years. The Mühle I purchased just didn't do it in person so I returned it. This rounds out a small four watch collection which included the g Shock.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Swapping & changing between these 2
View attachment 13490291
View attachment 13490295













G


----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Kulprit

Since I'm apparently taking a break from my self-imposed watch monogamy, I was going to throw in a wild card today - something I don't wear very often. But, instead, I'm still where I've been all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!


----------



## sidh

6138-3000 aka Jumbo


----------



## 59yukon01

This one is rarely on a Nato, but wanted a change today.


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471

Citizen NY0046-02W today.

Cheers!


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## hopscottch

Hammy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Traska Freediver -- received this afternoon!

My early impressions are that this is a great watch. The Kickstarter campaign seems to have been executed very well and it was a steal for the price :- )


----------



## Itubij

I like boastful crowns


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

The new Eldridge of course


----------



## Vioviv

Waterbury Watch Company Wednesday!


----------



## 41Mets

Green today for the first time since last weekend. Such a beautiful, sunny day to pick up the dial.


----------



## steadyrock

It's that time again...one more week of this. Thankful to have my travel buddy on my wrist to keep some stasis amid all this constant here-ing and there-ing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Aggie88 said:


>


I paused scrolling long enough for my crappy runway LTE signal to load this image, because you are among my top three favorite posters here in terms of taste.

Did not disappoint. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## DMCBanshee

.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dino8791

Hard to follow that ^ , really nice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Aggie88

To steadyrock: (I failed to reply with quote )

Thanks man! I'm a physician and often see my older retired patients coming in with their old Datejusts on. I love the understated elegance of the stainless steel silver dial Rolex 1601 with white gold fluted bezel and indices...and its basically the "entry level" Rolex.


----------



## El-Duderino

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## sachetsharma

New arrival




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

In today from one of our finer members


----------



## Marlsgee




----------



## JC_2012

My 1995 Seiko 7N36-6A29 Diver in nice condition. 42mm with that nice large crown.


----------



## 41Mets

DMCBanshee said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


This is a great combo is it a hunter green dial?


----------



## Level.5x

Back to the Zenith EP today!! Catalyst Leatherworks strap!


----------



## paintingtiger

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds II


----------



## TX-WJ

Same guy, on leather today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67

West End Watch Co. Sowar:


----------



## pyiyha

Still sporting my Mark XV back from IWC.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Denesenko

Presage


----------



## Watchcollector21

Apia said:


>


That is an amazing watch.
Congrats
Is that 44mm diameter?
G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Sea Ram


----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Japanese watch in Japanese restaurant in HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Deep









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## georges zaslavsky

1965 ZENITH Captain


----------



## Kulprit

Third verse, same as the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## oso2276

My Franken









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😄 Thursday 🖖🏽


----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> Green today for the first time since last weekend. Such a beautiful, sunny day to pick up the dial.


Did you make it to 17 with this shot?


----------



## 41Mets

tommyboy31 said:


> Did you make it to 17 with this shot?


I tried so hard and think I still only got 6 or 7. I think 17 is impossible.


----------



## tommyboy31

It's a nice watch and I'm not intending any kind of a slight against your taste. Why did victorinox even bother with the numerals at that point, though?


Robotaz said:


>


----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> I tried so hard and think I still only got 6 or 7. I think 17 is impossible.


Here ya go buddy. I have faith in you.


----------



## 59yukon01

It's it real, or is it Memorex?


----------



## Jeep99dad

One more day with the Farer Eldridge chrono 
Really loving this one, it's a keeper 














































7" wrist


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

S&G


----------



## Sir-Guy

georges zaslavsky said:


> 1965 ZENITH Captain


Man, they really knew how to do indices back then, didn't they? That looks great, Georges.


----------



## Robertoni

berni29 said:


> Japanese watch in Japanese restaurant in HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet looking silver dial, I love it


----------



## househalfman




----------



## El-Duderino

Felt like a Classic Cars kind of day.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Jumbo Omega Constellation


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day!


----------



## t minus

I've been sporting this most of the day..... it is automatic and was a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Celadon Celestial Bespoke with cloisonne enamel dial


----------



## Robotaz

tommyboy31 said:


> It's a nice watch and I'm not intending any kind of a slight against your taste. Why did victorinox even bother with the numerals at that point, though?


Because there are variations of the Alpnach all designed from the same template, starting with a 3-hand model with the same markers.

I'd prefer there be real markers, for what it's worth. I love the countdown bezel combined with the chrono counter. Best of both worlds. I love the overall toolish look and feel. I love how it's a true limited edition (532 total, representing a squadron number for some Swiss military wing of the same name) from a watch company that very rarely puts out an LE. It's just a great workhorse with everything I need. The PR to indicator on these LE models is a bonus.

Oh, and my first watch that I loved was a Swiss Army from 1991 that my dad gave me. I've always loved them since.

I really love this watch in spite of the chopped markers. I don't notice them.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Green again


----------



## 41Mets

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


My favorite nomos by far and the paired strap looks fantastic. I own that watch for like 3 days which, if you know me, is a pretty long time! I joke, but I really did think that was one of the more beautiful watches I owned it was just too flat for my wrist and moved around in a funny way.


----------



## watchdaddy1

41Mets said:


> My favorite nomos by far and the paired strap looks fantastic. I own that watch for like 3 days which, if you know me, is a pretty long time! I joke, but I really did think that was one of the more beautiful watches I owned it was just too flat for my wrist and moved around in a funny way.


Thanks Jay. 3 whole days huh .

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with an old school Invicta. Love this dial.


----------



## RSDA

Just arrived today-new old stock Renegade.

Auction went a bit pricier than I had hoped on the 'bay, but I was happy to nab it-this was one of my first watches many years ago. Happy to have it again.

Can't get more legible than this. The perfect beater.


----------



## tommyboy31

Robotaz said:


> Because there are variations of the Alpnach all designed from the same template, starting with a 3-hand model with the same markers.
> 
> I'd prefer there be real markers, for what it's worth. I love the countdown bezel combined with the chrono counter. Best of both worlds. I love the overall toolish look and feel. I love how it's a true limited edition (532 total, representing a squadron number for some Swiss military wing of the same name) from a watch company that very rarely puts out an LE. It's just a great workhorse with everything I need. The PR to indicator on these LE models is a bonus.
> 
> Oh, and my first watch that I loved was a Swiss Army from 1991 that my dad gave me. I've always loved them since.
> 
> I really love this watch in spite of the chopped markers. I don't notice them.


They need to hire you to a write copy for them. Your description has me considering one, in spite of the chopped markers.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## bigramon

Tudor black bay red









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Total Infactuation


----------



## yankeexpress

Total Infactuation


----------



## Axelay2003

Love this on rubber.


----------



## emonje




----------



## TX-WJ

Having a hard time letting go.... 










4 days in a row!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlsgee




----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## carloscastro7

Starlight day









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

It's Tiger time! #gotiges #eatemalive





















Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

Black5 said:


> It's Tiger time! #gotiges #eatemalive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I cannot wait to get back to the west coast. A place where footy means Australian rules and not bloody rugby.


----------



## jovani




----------



## hozburun




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Grinny456

Sticking with the AT this morning.


----------



## jovani




----------



## El-Duderino

Morning!


----------



## Kulprit

Finishing out the week. I could be wrong, but I don't think I've ever worn this watch a full week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Not much wristtime for the chronoffshore these days, but still a nice watch imo!


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Max Bill today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing the honeymoon with the Farer Eldridge  I swear I'll change later


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Palmettoman

Pelagos today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnHartford

First day on the wrist. Thought I’d take it out to crush some stone.


----------



## al358

Going with my marinemaster today.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday. Enjoying the last says of summerb-):-(


----------



## tommyboy31

Hammy on a Burton canvas strap


----------



## Sir-Guy

G-Shock GW-6900 today. Keen-eyed WUS'ers will note the time.


----------



## pyddet

Wearing the Tudor Prince oysterdate again today. It's close to being my perfect t-shirt watch.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Haven't had a watch for this nato in three years. But never sold it or traded it because I liked it. I think it works.


----------



## 41Mets

TX-WJ said:


> Having a hard time letting go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days in a row!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fantastic!


----------



## 41Mets

Marlsgee said:


> View attachment 13494187


Those numbers keep making me see Hebrew letters!!


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful


Thanks, Brice! Wore it again today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

41Mets said:


> fantastic!


Thanks!

Sistem 51 broke the spell today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Andrew T

please forgive the abysmal photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

K-35 with new bezel & insert from Dr. Seikostain:


----------



## skyefalcon6

Dang Double Post. Enjoy another view of bezel mod just finished.


----------



## Barge




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Longines big eye chrono to end the week.


----------



## J.D.B.

Nice old ana-digi


----------



## JonS1967

Another shot from for good measure.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

A Wal-Mart watch from 2 or 3 years ago that caught my eye. White hands on a stealth dial.

Wal-Mart watch by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Level.5x

Tudor BB Bronze on a Catalyst Leatherworks's strap!


----------



## watchvaultnyc

25 year old Seamaster 300M "James Bond" - considered vintage now? How time flies!


----------



## TX-WJ

Evening swap for new arrival.... MKii Paradive on olive green RAF strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## TX-WJ

skyefalcon6 said:


> Dang Double Post. Enjoy another view of bezel mod just finished.


Love the color scheme! Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinho

Hamilton khaki pilot on gator strap









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Reedy

All-Dial GMY


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Denesenko

Turtle is often on my wrist


----------



## fast08

Pro trek prw6600









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the Farer Eldridge  I swear I'll change later


Do they give you those for free, or do you have to send them back?


----------



## medic1

Reedy said:


> All-Dial GMY


I like rotating bezels.. .|>


----------



## castlk

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123*


----------



## medic1

Spunwell said:


> Longines big eye chrono to end the week.


Nice Big Eye. Maybe the first one I've seen here....


----------



## Pun

Omega Ultraman


----------



## joepac

I haven't worn this in quite some time. It's a SSA0067J1. I bought it because it looked like a Chronoris before I bought my Chronoris. It was sitting in my watch box and i thought I should wear it today for some reason . Love the looks of this watch and the 4R37 movement is pretty cool.










I put it back on its original bracelet which is very comfortable. Here it was on an orange/black rally (again it was my Chronoris itch scratcher before lol)










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> Do they give you those for free, or do you have to send them back?


? for free!? I wish. 
Neither. I bought my three Farer watches and they aren't going back


----------



## Kagaya

Happy weekend 
DJ36  YEEZY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## CarlosB

SMP


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## imbamember

Farer Leven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Soccer Saturday with the Tuna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13497633
> View attachment 13497635
> View attachment 13497641
> 
> G


That strap is a beauty. May I ask where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Loving this new nylon khaki strap, leather backed. But it's already abrading quick, only been 3 days. might look good fatigued... We will see


----------



## Andrew T

Just noticed that the date's wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Trying out the EZM 13 on a ToxicNATOs magnum strap.


----------



## Nanook65

I have gone through about 30 watches in the last 2 yrs or so and this one is getting the most wrist time for a while now...
Seiko spb051


----------



## aesguerra

My 116000 joins me on the rounds of the airfield today. 🙂








Cheers,

Alex


----------



## NYSCOTTY

TOOOOOOOONA !!!


----------



## 41Mets

Such a gorgeous day in the Sun. All these great shots of the blue dial.


----------



## sachetsharma

Different day, same watch..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Oris65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas all day 



























Cheers my friends


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> ? for free!? I wish.
> Neither. I bought my three Farer watches and they aren't going back


I'm surprised you're that big of a fan to be honest. You don't seem to stick to micros for the long haul. Just my observation, without stalking you. Maybe I'm wrong on the micros.

They seem pricey. You must think there's a lot of value or you wouldn't have multiples. What are your general thoughts on the brand?


----------



## medic1

imbamember said:


> Farer Leven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, I have a thing for rotating internal bezels...... |>


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Robotaz

The comfort of Ti.


----------



## papagioro

Stari Most (literally, "Old Bridge") is a rebuilt 16th -century Ottoman bridge in the city of Mostar in Bosnia and Herzegovina










Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cave diver

Seiko shogun on jungle shiznit


----------



## TX-WJ

Paradive again, on tropic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

RomeoT said:


> That strap is a beauty. May I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Romeo,
I designed it and had it made from Steveo straps here in the uk, i also designed another very similar for one of my Breitlings at the same time. 
Steveo made both for less then $150 US. Very comfterble straps.
His work & materials is top grade. 
G


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Dug this one out today, the one that started the madness back in '04.


----------



## franco60

Helson Sharkmaster 300 on Haveston Carrier strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## zimv20ca

tired of the bracelet, so back on the leather.


----------



## Marlsgee




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## Pazzo

23/09


----------



## took

Smokin Time









Time is a gift...


----------



## Black5

Calculating our next move...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Kagaya

Aikon  Beluga 2.0. Happy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

UN


----------



## Barge

seeing double


----------



## Denesenko

Custom Pilot today


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SAMURAI BLUE LAGOON SRPB09


----------



## DMCBanshee

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## al358

Going with an oldie but goodie. A Seiko Sportura I have had for over 18 years. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lew07

Vintage Sekonda Deluxe with original bracelet in the unusual midnight blue


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## El-Duderino

Going for a quick drive before football kicks off.


----------



## Relo60

Good day to all. Have a great Sunday:-!


----------



## hollywoodphil




----------



## pyddet

It's a little wet today, so the skx on the strapcode bracelet was an easy choice









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## zimv20ca

El-Duderino said:


> Going for a quick drive before football kicks off.


can i ask in what kind of car?


----------



## weksa

DJ41 at work









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

zimv20ca said:


> can i ask in what kind of car?


'65 Corvette Stingray.


----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## Spunwell

G-shock for a nice hard paddle on the lake this afternoon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.

One of the very few alarms I can still hear.


----------



## drhr

OP


----------



## drhr

Robotaz said:


>


Really cool looking, I like!!


----------



## zimv20ca

drhr said:


> OP


good god that blue looks amazing in certain light.


----------



## Robotaz

drhr said:


> Really cool looking, I like!!


Thanks. It's like a sporty, toolish antique, but new. I use it as a cherished beater. Works well.


----------



## Vioviv

The time is now 1:00 PM PST ... & best wishes to the WIS in the Carolinas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yipuk

Seagull arrived today. Shiny, thin, eastern style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Wearing the Cocktail for our 28 year anniversary! Seems like only yesterday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwaudby

Test run with the Nodus Contrail


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

El-Duderino said:


> Going for a quick drive before football kicks off.


Geez!!!! Green w/ envy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

zimv20ca said:


> can i ask in what kind of car?


WHAT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Poor man's Gallet Flying Officer for me today.


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## Falconett

SRP587 Mowhawk 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Jeep99dad

Air Defender tonight for a little drive in the Jeep


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## joepac

This was earlier today










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

Breitling cosmonaute A12023


----------



## JonS1967

Chillin at home with the family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

Today this


----------



## Relo60

Good morning members


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning ☀

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather

Have a great day


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Some color on an otherwise dreary rainy day.


----------



## Pun

IWC Ingénieur


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## chance4u

Breguet Tradition 5057


----------



## took

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## jovani




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine

I can't quite make my mind up about this one. I already own a Monaco but couldn't resist this when I saw it in the mall. It was reduced by £500 else I don't think I would have paid full price.


----------



## steadyrock

Here I go again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## sticky

Bit of DG for you.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

It's either week 3 or 4 with this one...


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Monday! (Is that an oxymoron?) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

evening change



















G


----------



## Spunwell

The greenest Sub to start the week


----------



## Tee44




----------



## Louie777




----------



## hollywoodphil

Gulfman G








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Outfit


----------



## Vioviv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

May not be considered appropriate but I think it works with a suit?

Yes. I'm a risk taker.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## marv524




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Full









Empty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

Tracking three time zones while I Finnish up course work for my PhD in Helsinki (pun intended) with the mighty Bremont Alt1-ZT/BK.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT F71 WUS Project Watch


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

a Tudor...


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Running +2 on its third day.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ATL Jack

Aggie88 said:


>


Gig'em


----------



## Andrew T

Nice sunny day in the 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Again for 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Aggie88

ATL Jack said:


> Gig'em


Gig'em!


----------



## smfd14

WOTD: For Tourby Tuesday, The Stuhrling Original, Devilray Tourbillon, Limited Edition, In Brown / Bronze.


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Well, I was wearing it before I took this picture.


----------



## hun23

Another black chrono


----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## JC_2012

Seiko Recraft Auto 7s26.


----------



## Watchcollector21

New Trekker on leather













G


----------



## medic1

I never know which WRUW thread to post in..... o|

*Go Seiko Compressor |>*


----------



## Spunwell

Green Seiko today


----------



## emonje

Can't believe this beauty got almost zero attention in the sales forum.


----------



## al358




----------



## buzz123




----------



## Sir-Guy

Spunwell said:


> Green Seiko today


I'm normally not a fan of green watches, but this just looks great. Nice photo! That's really sharp on you.


----------



## Spunwell

Sir-Guy said:


> I'm normally not a fan of green watches, but this just looks great. Nice photo! That's really sharp on you.


Many thanks Green is my favorite color so easy choice for me. This one really has a particularly unique dark green that is very well executed. The dial and bezel work extremely well together......even better imo than some more expensive green watches


----------



## bigramon

Maurice Lacroix Pontos









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I got this early proto in from Goodspeed Watches for a test drive and i quite like it. Nice 42mm case

Super busy day and didn't have time to post by but wore it all day 



























Tonight I switched to the Air Defender


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H







​


----------



## El-Duderino

Zenith Chronomaster.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## siddiquefehd

TX-WJ said:


> Having a hard time letting go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days in a row!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving that strap!! You mind me asking where you got it from?


----------



## siddiquefehd

Such a subdued beauty, this. Slowly becoming my daily beater.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosshog104

This for the moment









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv




----------



## 41Mets

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


That is some absolutely gorgeous dial. What's the model and how large is it?


----------



## Level.5x

Oris Sixty Five on a Horween Dublin English Tan strap from Catalyst Leatherworks!


----------



## torogoz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

41Mets said:


> That is some absolutely gorgeous dial. What's the model and how large is it?


Thank you. It's 36mm 1950's Clebar.










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

A splash of red today...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## jovani




----------



## marv524

Khaki 42mm on Black leather


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Jeep99dad said:


> I got this early proto in from Goodspeed Watches for a test drive and i quite like it. Nice 42mm case
> 
> Super busy day and didn't have time to post by but wore it all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I switched to the Air Defender


Please sir, no phone by the petrol pump. We want you alive and kicking! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tricolor again.











Fatboi_ET said:


> Please sir, no phone by the petrol pump. We want you alive and kicking!


Didn't Myth Busters prove that's fake?


----------



## bigramon

Maurice Lacroix Pontos once again wins the wrist battle today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 41Mets

Mm300 today


----------



## Kulprit

At a conference today. Apparently I've chosen a seat directly under an artificial sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Fatboi_ET

ChronoTraveler said:


> Tricolor again.
> 
> View attachment 13508175
> 
> 
> Didn't Myth Busters prove that's fake?


Damn it! All them phone calls I could have made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Playing period appropriate music for the Omega SMP "Bond".


----------



## m_cukman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## Incompass

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 13508303
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fatboi that looks like a screensaver shot, I'm jealous. Nice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Wicked witch Weiss Wednesday ...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JBenO

Embracing the beginning of fall with my newly acquired Vostok Amphibia.
View attachment 13508733


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge today 
I love this watch and the beautiful copper tones in the brown dial when the shines on it.


----------



## Itubij

Day 2


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday🐫🐫


----------



## DTDiver

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer


----------



## pyddet

Oris Classic Date today or, as I call it, the reason not to buy a Datejust.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Intramatic LE today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u

Today - Girard Perregaux WW.TC


----------



## rene.r

40 years old!

Cheers everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Radio Lolo


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH8 Domed


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Spunwell

Cosmograph for hump day this week


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull D304


----------



## TX-WJ

Again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Morning coffee


----------



## buzz123




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## torogoz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

siddiquefehd said:


> Loving that strap!! You mind me asking where you got it from?


I'm sure Watchbandit sold this strap, but don't think they do anymore. You could check with them.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## yankeexpress

Glacier Blue


----------



## BenKing

Show us some beautiful timepieces


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01

SKX175 again today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
Pelton Sector for morning meetings.


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Thursday :-!


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

DJ


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 expedition on Erika's original MN



















G


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

10:10, OK, eleven.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Sinning in the Bay


----------



## tmnc

The new strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Casual/sporty in the office today


----------



## garydusa

Gruppo on Gunny


----------



## steadyrock

Giddyup little pony










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

I'm really enjoying the new bracelet for this old DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

EOT by RGM, homage to the Hamilton Model 22 ...


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## medic1

DJR


----------



## Ashexilum

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 13512067


For me the most elegant diver out there.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Fresh outta the PO Box






I dig it.












View attachment 13512171


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike_dog

Monta Ocean King








Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks great, @spike_dog.

Just a Hamilton hand-winder today.










I like how thin it is because it's a manual.


----------



## dart1214




----------



## TX-WJ

Timer set. 5 more min til dinner. IPA time in the mean time (no pun).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Love the TC2! How do you like the MN straps?



Watchcollector21 said:


> TC2 expedition on Erika's original MN
> View attachment 13511509
> View attachment 13511513
> View attachment 13511515
> 
> G


----------



## tommyboy31

Now that is a great combination! Very nice pick up.


tmnc said:


> The new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Going with my Oris for the night and tomorrow.


----------



## JonS1967

Cocktail Time today. Just love this dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21

Aggie88 said:


> Love the TC2! How do you like the MN straps?


Thanks Aggie,
Highly reccomend these straps, the most comfterble strap I own, I just ordered another, 
Waterproof, durable, made to measure for your wrist. 
I urge you to visit her web sight, really cool, lots of choices in colours and stripes, including buckles, she even does Bronze buckles. 
Take a look on her customer photos, you will find watches like yours with her straps, so you can see what they will look like.
I have used mine for a year and still looks new. Only €50 
G


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, fleiger-diver Raven defender







G


----------



## marv524

all blue today at the office
009 on leather and modded bezel


----------



## sachetsharma

TGIF...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Visitor Duneshore


----------



## jovani




----------



## Kulprit

I love the lighting by the water cooler.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tmnc

NATO Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Friday, The Croton, Chronomaster 925. Sporting Ceramic Bezel, .925 Solid Silver Case, And Stingray Strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday  with my Lander GMT on their tan barenia leather

Have a great day


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JoeyLotion

Second day with this beauty...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Expecting a busy night shift, I'll need something able to withstand anything that's thrown at it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday!


----------



## ck40711

At work, but ready for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

watchingandwaiting said:


> Visitor Duneshore
> 
> View attachment 13513563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13513561


Beautiful photos..... (nice watch too)

Forgot to post this:


----------



## Vlance




----------



## RSDA

New arrival!


----------



## RSDA

*-*

-


----------



## RSDA

watchingandwaiting said:


> Visitor Duneshore
> 
> View attachment 13513563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13513561


Wow-this thing is CRAZY.


----------



## watchvaultnyc




----------



## Abstruse

Cartier day today


----------



## 41Mets

Can't Get Enough


----------



## Spunwell

ALS to end the week.....great weekend ahead folks!


----------



## cave diver

Shamelessly silly picture - a grown man can have fun with his toys, dammit.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303







​


----------



## LCandela




----------



## al358




----------



## YellowBullet

Tin Up









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## SimOS X




----------



## emonje




----------



## Denesenko

Turtle for today


----------



## Fatboi_ET

ck40711 said:


> At work, but ready for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you rate Nite watches?
Their Alpha diver looks fantastic! Can't get over the price though for a quartz piece...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Orient Star Carbon


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

T100 GTLS when it's zero dark thirty...


----------



## sokard

Rainy afternoon with my Alpinist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 41Mets

Bleu


----------



## Childtyler

At work today with my recently acquired Mako XL on a Barton bands rubber strap









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

OG


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

removed duplicate


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Meeting clients today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks. Enjoy:-!

Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra edition.


----------



## dino8791

Bluetiful day in VA,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

Collected from post office today - Lenvino Lecronos (kickstarter product). Mottled discolouration is reflection of a tree.


----------



## system11

Dunno what's changed but I appear to be double posting all the time now - browser acts like the post never happened.


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## temple

B&R Phantom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.

Aaand the dark version.


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## 41Mets

Which rubber do you like better?


----------



## Karlisnet

Beautiful Cordoba


----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> Which rubber do you like better?


I like the second one Jay,
Is that uncle Seiko strap? The marinemaster SBDX017 if I am not mistaken, is an amazing watch.
G


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> I like the second one Jay,
> Is that uncle Seiko strap? The marinemaster SBDX017 if I am not mistaken, is an amazing watch.
> G


It's just the original Seiko rubber strap. I agree, it looks great. I picked up this crafter blue strap on the sales for him, that was new, to have a different option. I like it, but I agree with you. It's nice to have one rugged watch...


----------



## erikclabaugh

Just got this Chronoris in and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## buzz123




----------



## tommyboy31

It's dinner time


----------



## GMBarbakoff

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13518353


What model is that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

J.D.B. said:


> Aaand the dark version.


This is such a great little watch that I've often considered getting straps that cost much more than it did for it. Looks good on you!


----------



## Aggie88

Grand Seiko


----------



## buzz123

GMBarbakoff said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


SNKP27


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## Glacier

Enjoying the bracelet while waiting for the MM300's rubber strap to come 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Lebowsky

Gorgeous watch. That dial is stunning. Care to share the model?


Aggie88 said:


> Grand Seiko


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Thank you! It's the Grand Seiko SBGR019 produced in the early 2000's. Under normal ambient light, the dial appears to be a glossy black,but in more direct light, you can see the intricacies of the dial. I also love the amazing indices and the numerals at 12 and 6.



Lebowsky said:


> Gorgeous watch. That dial is stunning. Care to share the model?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebowsky

Aggie88 said:


> Thank you! It's the Grand Seiko SBGR019 produced in the early 2000's. Under normal ambient light, the dial appears to be a glossy black,but in more direct light, you can see the intricacies of the dial. I also love the amazing indices and the numerals at 12 and 6.


Truly a remarkable piece, wear it in good health. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Scout F0110000334







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## took

Still









Time is a gift...


----------



## watchcrank_tx




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Lenvino Lecronos

Just arrived yesterday via Kickstarter -- first impressions very positive -- pretty amazing watch for the price.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Fall Colors are beautiful this Morning!


----------



## TX-WJ

MKii Paradive with a little forced patina.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Relaxing with the TC2













G


----------



## 41Mets

Making my way to the Mets game


----------



## JoeyLotion

Sunday coffee time..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Again the CP2 reissue, which was a sudden hang-fire purchase of a watch I'd long admired, picked up yesterday in a Timeless run after the Dallas f71 GTG, following two years of drooling over photos:


----------



## pyddet

Happy Sunday, all.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck40711

Fatboi_ET said:


> How do you rate Nite watches?
> Their Alpha diver looks fantastic! Can't get over the price though for a quartz piece...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my second Nite watch. First one I bought and thought just like you. . . "maybe I over spent for a quartz watch", so I sold it. Bought a couple other tritium watches and none compared to the Nite. So I went back and got a Nite Hawk and haven't looked back. I love it, well worth the money for me.


----------



## sachetsharma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Spunwell

Big  this Sunday while relaxing around the house getting ready for the week ahead


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's a great strap choice, @Spunwell, and a really good fit on your wrist. Mind sharing your wrist size, and do you happen to know the lug-to-lug on that Big Eye? Looks great.


----------



## al358

Grand Seiko today.


----------



## Bosshog104

Aggie88 said:


>


What a great pairing! Quite nice sir


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## franco60

ZRC Grand Fonds 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Sir-Guy said:


> That's a great strap choice, @Spunwell, and a really good fit on your wrist. Mind sharing your wrist size, and do you happen to know the lug-to-lug on that Big Eye? Looks great.


Thanks, L-L is 49mm. My wrist circumference is 7 1/4".


----------



## Field

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Bosshog104

franco60 said:


> ZRC Grand Fonds 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, in gonna look into this one!


----------



## hun23

Submariner


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## berni29

Grand Seiko for me also today. Love this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Speedy Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Alexander_T

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Mirror mirror on the wall...









Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## jovani




----------



## Kulprit

Need to adjust the date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

Monday🖖🏽


----------



## Abstruse

To the moon


----------



## thbeck

Coke is it!


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 41Mets

Holy forearm, Batman!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Pun

Geophysic for the second day continues..


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Wolfsatz

EcoDrive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Go Chiefs!


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigramon

Sieko wins the day again









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

LVc today


----------



## endotreated




----------



## Bosshog104

Lord marvel on Hirsch


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

And with a little sunshine


----------



## tommyboy31

Jeep99dad said:


> And with a little sunshine


Wonder what kind of resale value that'll have.

Looks great, Brice!


----------



## GradyPhilpott

1503


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

tommyboy31 said:


> Wonder what kind of resale value that'll have.
> 
> Looks great, Brice!


$0


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## hun23

Explorer


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Titanium GS today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## medic1




----------



## ZM-73

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## Barge

Tutima Valeo Reserve


----------



## Denesenko

SKX009


----------



## Grinny456

* My other RW*


----------



## drdas007

Greetings from Hamilton - Hamilton, Bermuda!! (Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133)


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

This watch did nothing for me on rubber, it did nothing for me on black Zulus, orange Zulus, or black & orange Zulus, but on a rattly, second-hand Orient bracelet it's perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

Grand Seiko today. Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## 41Mets

Greenish


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Vioviv

Watched _The Big Lebowski _last night with some buddies ... wore my White Russian of course ...


----------



## pyddet

I can't get enough of the FinWatchStraps leather on this Prince Oysterdate.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😄😀Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I'm apparently not as well off as most of you. I give you Timex Tuesday.

Blue Expedition on C&B Orange NATO by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## imbamember

Seamaster 120










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Sir-Guy

pyddet said:


> I can't get enough of the FinWatchStraps leather on this Prince Oysterdate.


That really is a great look. Nice choice!  It's perfectly proportioned to your wrist.


----------



## DutchMongolian

Seamaster today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## hollywoodphil

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13525895
> 
> 
> View attachment 13525899
> 
> 
> Watched _The Big Lebowski _last night with some buddies ... wore my White Russian of course ...


It ties your arm together, man.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## hollywoodphil

Yoinked this from an estate sale this past weekend. Payed a whopping $30.
Did I give too much?








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

hollywoodphil said:


> Yoinked this from an estate sale this past weekend. Payed a whopping $30.
> Did I give too much?
> View attachment 13526421
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bargain of the year Phil,
I have the same white dial atlas, and I paid hell of a lot more, quite rare now, the white dial. Discontinued a few years back.
Yours looks minty.
Huge congrats.
G


----------



## hollywoodphil

Watchcollector21 said:


> Bargain of the year Phil,
> I have the same white dial atlas, and I paid hell of a lot more, quite rare now, the white dial. Discontinued a few years back.
> Yours looks minty.
> Huge congrats.
> G


Thanks, G.
I'm real happy with the overall condition (especially at the price paid!), but can't really call it minty. 
The guy before me somehow managed to leave only a couple minor marks on the bezel...while completely shredding the crystal!
Happily, they don't show too awful much against the white dial.
But guess what?
I also got the black dial Atlas (in better shape!) for another $30!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal this Tuesday


----------



## Aggie88

Grinny456 said:


> * My other RW*
> 
> View attachment 13525297


I love that panda chrono!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Gary123

Really crazy about this watch. Its totally me. Sold it 3 years ago for a design issue that I now know how to have fixed.

So I recently bought another and will have someone fill those skeleton hands with lume....


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## buzz123




----------



## jkpa

Well earlier today it was a Deep Blue Sea Quest but right now, it's just the caseback plastic apparently!!


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Wednesday all


----------



## joseph80




----------



## castlk




----------



## berni29

My latest GS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Tudor BBB on olive green Catalyst Leatherworks strap!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill to work today.









Tonight I decided to try a Rios strap instead of the stock bracelet on my Kontiki. I'm digging it so far. What do you think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela

Swapped it to a nato that comes with the Tudor ranger, love it.


----------



## OfficerCamp

Good morning ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## GradyPhilpott

116200 63600


----------



## Sir-Guy

JonS1967 said:


> Tonight I decided to try a Rios strap instead of the stock bracelet on my Kontiki. I'm digging it so far. What do you think?


I like it. It's robust and the white stitching brings out the lugs. Works well.


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Musha "Nobunaga"

(Via kickstarter -- pretty cool damascus steel bezel)


----------



## Kulprit

Timekeeping is very erratic with this watch. One of my goals in wearing it this week is to try to establish a baseline so I can take another stab at regulating it. Not so easy when I can't get consistent numbers out of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Grinny456

*Back on Leather for the Fall/Winter*


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using







Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with the GMT again today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Farer Pointing II LE today


----------



## anabuki




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## JoeyLotion

New strap day..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

hollywoodphil said:


> Thanks, G.
> I'm real happy with the overall condition (especially at the price paid!), but can't really call it minty.
> The guy before me somehow managed to leave only a couple minor marks on the bezel...while completely shredding the crystal!
> Happily, they don't show too awful much against the white dial.
> But guess what?
> I also got the black dial Atlas (in better shape!) for another $30!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That makes it an even better deal,







Old pic of my 2. The blue one is gone to a nephew who wears it all the time and loves it. 
Replaced it with the Samurai






. These 2 are keepers for me. 
Cheers Phil. 
G


----------



## El-Duderino

Working from home today.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Back with the Trekker on a Steveo strap







G


----------



## Des2471




----------



## medic1

This little Seiko is a lot more than it is


----------



## jkpa

Trusty Citizen AT4008

Does it all without any fuss


----------



## Spunwell

Daytona for hump day this week


----------



## monsieurxu

Millesime Merveilleux in Burgundy...


----------



## El-Duderino

Spunwell said:


> Daytona for hump day this week


Oooh, what brand strap is that? Looks sharp!


----------



## Spunwell

El-Duderino said:


> Oooh, what brand strap is that? Looks sharp!


Thanks, it's an Everest


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Wearing this Steinhart at the moment because I don't think I've worn it much.


----------



## t minus

hollywoodphil said:


> Thanks, G.
> I'm real happy with the overall condition (especially at the price paid!), but can't really call it minty.
> The guy before me somehow managed to leave only a couple minor marks on the bezel...while completely shredding the crystal!
> Happily, they don't show too awful much against the white dial.
> But guess what?
> I also got the black dial Atlas (in better shape!) for another $30!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wow! That is a sweet deal. Mine was more for sure, but I really like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa PVD BellDiver1 on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas


----------



## Field

Wow I love that black scurfa. May have to get one to go with my other

My new one!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mjay10016

Vintage


----------



## vlps




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackPurcell

i got a new old stock Sandoz Incabloc chronograph blue face really nice. Opps cant post pics yet sorry


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox on blue nato


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1







​


----------



## jovani

"turtle" ...


----------



## yankeexpress

All metal DLC


----------



## drakChe

Keeping it simple with a Victorinox 1884 Officer's Tank.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

yankeexpress said:


> All metal DLC


Sweet G-Shock! What model is that?


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Denesenko

Blue turtle for today


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## Robotaz

This is one of those watches that really surprises when you get it in your hands.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Oris65  on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Wolfsatz

Solar Edifice 
Solar Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## hopscottch

Frankenstein Vostok. Vintage albatross case but with a self-winding movement from a more modern Vostok installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Visitor Duneshore

(love the bracelet clasp on this one)


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Field

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TX-WJ

Green lantern today (minus the arthritic stock hands).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

White Seiko chrono









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## sueno213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmnc

With the new threads









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc

1950's Seamaster


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Vlance

Combat 7 Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee

A Raven for today but I only can wear one...


----------



## JonS1967

Third day in a row.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## anrex

Squale Root Beer Ceramic. Very impressed with the quality.


----------



## Vioviv

Ham for lunch today ...


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## dino8791

Day lume on the Sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela

Pretty much wearing it until it gets "old."


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlps




----------



## omeglycine

Decided to keep this one. Full Metal, 35th Anniversary.


----------



## Spunwell

16710 back on leather today


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Ham for lunch today ...
> 
> View attachment 13531335
> 
> 
> View attachment 13531339


Great looking watch! I've always appreciated this model. Surprised we don't see more of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13531459
> 
> G


Love that one on the mesh.


----------



## genht




----------



## RomeoT

009 in the rain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> Great looking watch! I've always appreciated this model. Surprised we don't see more of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right about the scarcity -- I first saw this model on a WRUW thread about three years ago, and I haven't seen one since. When it came out in 2013 there was an uproar over the date window b/c the original '70s RAF model didn't have one, so perhaps that dissuaded members from buying.
Thank you for your comment!


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig!


----------



## buzz123




----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> You're right about the scarcity -- I first saw this model on a WRUW thread about three years ago, and I haven't seen one since. When it came out in 2013 there was an uproar over the date window b/c the original '70s RAF model didn't have one, so perhaps that dissuaded members from buying.
> Thank you for your comment!


It's a shame it wasn't more popular. Was it discontinued? I see them posted (rarely) in the Hamilton sub forum. Reminds me of my B&R.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Perfect skies...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> It's a shame it wasn't more popular. Was it discontinued? I see them posted (rarely) in the Hamilton sub forum. Reminds me of my B&R.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your B&R and my Hamilton look like twins separated at birth! But the finish on the B&R is lovely - that handset is awesome. The Hamilton btw is still offered on their website, albeit fewer models/options. So probably out of production and they're selling off inventory.


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer H76512155


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Your B&R and my Hamilton look like twins separated at birth! But the finish on the B&R is lovely - that handset is awesome. The Hamilton btw is still offered on their website, albeit fewer models/options. So probably out of production and they're selling off inventory.


Thanks for your kind words. The B&R is a pretty special watch. Also under appreciated in my opinion. Glad to hear the Hammy is still available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back to the bracelet on the Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

CASIO Gulfman ...


----------



## medic1




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Barge

Tutima Valeo reserve


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Seiko SNE435


----------



## jovani

PADI


----------



## AaaVee

Sensible tourbillon for Today!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Kulprit

No surprise here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Each morning we are born again.


----------



## oso2276

An Ingenieur









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

One of my faves, the new Farer Eldridge Chrono ETA 2894

TGIF


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## drakChe

Repeat from yesterday, but broken up with some funky patterns.

Victorinox 1884 Officer's Tank









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Deep


----------



## Vioviv

New arrival ... the newly released Timex Marlin Automatic w/a Miyota 8215 handwinding non-hacking mvmt.









It's a bummer that Timex chose the Marlin to reissue as an automatic -- they were exclusively hand-wound watches from the 1950s up to the early 1970s. But for us lifelong Timex consumers and vintage collectors, it's encouraging that they are releasing a new automatic watch _period_, and I hope they're encouraged to do more in the future.


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Friday🖖🏽


----------



## Ashexilum

Oris Aquis Source of life with a aqua leather strap by Toshi


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Des2471

Just landed... beautiful turquoise dial. Pictures don't do it justice!

Cheers!


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna Madison today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperScope96

_Fridays - 1970 Swiss-Made Accutron 214 Spaceview, "Jumbo" Cushion Case, Hacking Device, 18mm Hadley-Roma Genuine Calfskin, Green Natural Dye Leather._
View attachment 13534009​


----------



## jkpa

Casio Oceanus


----------



## garydusa




----------



## thejollywatcher

Tracking 2 time zones with the Casio Royale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## genht




----------



## castlk




----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy Racing today !


----------



## medic1




----------



## iam7head

Little break from work trip before traveling again. Rocking the Luminor 372

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Tisell Flieger


----------



## merl

This one today

On Instagram: @watcher40


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Vamospues

FFP01002D7


----------



## marcstang

Metal square. Finally managed to track it down from an AD rather than paying over the odds online.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

omega Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan

Its a Digital day...


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday😄🖖🏽


----------



## Uhrmensch

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## thejollywatcher

Just arrived this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

For Saturday, A New Arrival From One Of The Micro-Brands I Had The Pleasure Of Meeting At The District Time Event Last Sunday. The McDowell Time, Maxton, Chronograph.


----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## Jeep99dad

I started this morning with the Seiko  STO on bracelet 


















Then switched to the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas for a drive in the Jeep.


----------



## Vioviv

Is it really Saturday ????


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Chrono Classic LE









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Lotta Botta


----------



## ronkatct

My new, just arrived Tissot Ballarde III. It arrived 2.5 hours ago and I adjust the bracelet 1.5 hour ago.







:-d


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki 4 hand again today. I loved the bracelet, but it lacks fine adjustment so in the end it was either too tight or too loose  ... so, I wasn't wearing it. With the strap I've been wearing it a lot more. It's like I just got a new watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

merl said:


> This one today
> 
> On Instagram: @watcher40


Super cool!! Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Thanks, it is the Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT.


JonS1967 said:


> Super cool!! Which model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

merl said:


> Thanks, it is the Startimer Pilot Heritage GMT.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


Love it! What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

JonS1967 said:


> Love it! What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it. It is well executed and I am a sucker for a disc in the dial. Too bad that the lugsize is 23mm but I did manage to find a mesh for it (which is from Victorinox). On my Instagram account you will find more photo's and small video of it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

merl said:


> I really like it. It is well executed and I am a sucker for a disc in the dial. Too bad that the lugsize is 23mm but I did manage to find a mesh for it (which is from Victorinox). On my Instagram account you will find more photo's and small video of it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


23 mm lug size is interesting. An odd choice I'd say as it greatly reduces your opinions. Beautiful nonetheless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87

C65 vintage under the cuff of an Aero jacket









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this one 

















Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## medic1




----------



## Field

Just received Benarus Remora

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genht




----------



## JonS1967

This puppy has gained about 1 second since Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239- just put on the OEM rubber strap I was able to locate new at a local IWC AD yesterday.












Adds a totally different feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Oldie Longines









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

merl said:


> This one today
> 
> On Instagram: @watcher40


Possibly my next pick up. Seems like a great buy for a jumping hour hand GMT. Does it wear small given the short lug to lug? My biggest watches are 41mm and my one concern is whether it is too big.


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## castlk




----------



## rkmontana

Really like the Filson styling. Wish they still made watches - as I missed out.  Congrats on a great looking watch!


----------



## rkmontana

Cool watch!


----------



## rkmontana

ZM-73 said:


> Victorinox Maverick
> View attachment 13246203


Clean, sharp looking watch!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## endotreated




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jamerson

Just wore this to a Game of Thrones concert.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

My friend made this nice walnut and barn wood table and I had to murder it with a glass top because of the cats.


----------



## Andrew T

A nice early start to Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

MHD SQ1


----------



## Toddski1

Going back to the Summer of Love this morning...

ca.1969 5126-7030


----------



## Relo60

Good morning, Sunday members


----------



## rayshinsan

Paradigm


----------



## Frozentundra




----------



## andsan

Longines


----------



## Andrew T

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Going back to the Summer of Love this morning...
> 
> ca.1969 5126-7030


Wasn't that 1967?
Fantastic looking watch btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Andrew T said:


> Wasn't that 1967?
> Fantastic looking watch btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It was 67'. Clearly, I get an F in American History today.


----------



## 41Mets

J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets


----------



## anrex

Squale


----------



## Watchcollector21

Hard choise today



















G


----------



## hun23

Timex


----------



## ChuckW

2500d 42mm









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Xspect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stbob

_IWC/PB&J/GWB_


----------



## Itubij

The more I wear it, the more I love it


----------



## ronkatct

My new China special Starking. It just arrived. On Sunday. Amazon Prime rocks. It looks a lot more than it costs.:-!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

hun23 said:


> Timex


Great watch and is that a lox bagel?


----------



## Bosshog104

My favorite gold watch!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Just an easy Sunday around the house watching football and having fun playing with the young'uns. About to have a Nerf war and then I'm gonna throw some wings and vegetables on the grill...Have a good one friends b-)


----------



## easyP

Long, long time since my last post. Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends. Rolex 16234 for today.


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## genht




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## JonS1967

Panerai today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

genht said:


> View attachment 13537487


Pure class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

DevilRay kind of day today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge on the Crown and Buckle straps4acure nato 

That case work tho


----------



## soaking.fused

easyP said:


>


This' Outstanding.



hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B
> 
> View attachment 13540253
> ​


Most excellent.


----------



## hun23

SD to end the day


----------



## castlk




----------



## Aggie88

Hello from the Austin City Limits Music Festival!


----------



## medic1




----------



## dw3107

Jlc geophysic true second









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe

Citizen Brycen and a large cup of Turkish coffee to cure a Monday









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524




----------



## Mezzly

It's been one one of those hectic weekends for me taken up with best man duties for my brothers wedding on Saturday. I wore a 1969 Rolex oyster Precision along with local blue John cuff links and a new sgian dubh that my brother gave to me. The Rolex stayed on for Sunday due to staying at the venue. 
Today I've collected a belated 30th birthday present from my mother, and my 10th Omega. A Seamaster 200 with 1441 thermo compensated quartz movement only made in 88 and 89. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Cencalhd

My work beater, Nixon Mission


----------



## Toddski1

There is just something about a z199 on a 7548...


----------



## endotreated




----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## smfd14

For Monday, Giving The Detomaso, Trieste, Globetrotter A Spin Today.


----------



## 59yukon01

Unmatched comfort with TiNato.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Undone Urban Chrono on their perlon strap


----------



## 41Mets

NJ bagels


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Today I am wearing a great, affordable chronograph by Orient. I call it my 'Indiana Jones' watch, because it seems like something an adventurous scholar and gentleman would wear, ha! This is a 42mm quartz piece with a box mineral crystal. Total thickness is ~13.5 with the tall crystal.









Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## Vioviv

Morning all!


----------



## tommyboy31

Glycine Combat 7 vintage on a Barton strap.


----------



## anrex

Y1545


----------



## texag03

Seiko sbdc053


----------



## watchcrank_tx

A-13A:


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## al358

Went with the GMT again today as I await the new acquired SBGA229.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## Robotaz

Fall time is diver time.


----------



## hollywoodphil

yankeexpress said:


> All metal DLC


I've got one word for you, Benjamin.
Plastics!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## Pimmsley

Tuesday morning speeding away... Have a great day all !


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> Fall time is diver time.


Great watch, love mine, but anytime is diver time. 😁


----------



## yankeexpress

Glacier Blue


----------



## ronkatct

Same picture from yesterday but my new inexpensive Starking. I get fun wearing my $45 Starking than my MSRP $450 Seiko Presage, my MSRP $850 Tissot, or my MRSP (and not discounted) Rolex.

Bad picture but I have not figured out how to take good wrist shots yet.


----------



## dantan

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds.


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## Barge

My favorite day of the month to wear my Oris big crown propilot.


----------



## ZM-73

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

One of my favourite GS's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drakChe

Seiko day. Hands down my favorite watch.
I always love looking at that textured dial.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524




----------



## jovani




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

.. still this ..


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Oris65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine0727

Pam112









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Timex Tuesday!

















1974 Viscount automatic ...


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Doxa Sharkhunter 750T


----------



## smfd14

Showing Some Love This Week To Some Of My Least Worn Timepieces. Today, It's The Luminox, Sentry, 0200; triple black, with Tritium Tubes.


----------



## 59yukon01

Still with the Shogun.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

.. and now ..


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Squale Root Beer


----------



## habanero

So cliche but I don't care...


----------



## recapt

Oris Divers Sixty-Five










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

Desk diving hard again w the Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

Break time!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## medic1

Some Landeron Love


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

The only watch I took on my business trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv

Powermatic 80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Virgin River


----------



## 41Mets

Give this some wrist time before I go away a few days to the Chicago area without it.


----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Went with my GS Diver today. A truly timeless timepiece.


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Timex Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 13544327
> 
> 
> View attachment 13544333
> 
> 
> 1974 Viscount automatic ...


I'm digging' that 70s vibe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## ronkatct

Rolex Datejust 41.


----------



## ronkatct

Rolex Datejust 41.

View attachment 13545807


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## castlk




----------



## LCandela




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## djveroff

Ba bing ba bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Doxa 750T Sharkhunter

(testing out a different nato today)


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Kulprit

Back here again today as it's time to regulate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## YellowBullet

FC classic index









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## endotreated




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 59yukon01

While I love this watch, I did have to force myself to take off the Shogun this week.


----------



## 41Mets

Green


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## tommyboy31

Is there anything better than new watch day? Love this one!


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> I'm digging' that 70s vibe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! ... for a company selling $9-$14 drug store watches w/0-jewel slow-beat movements, they created some really beautiful dials.


----------



## Vioviv

And speaking of beautiful dials, Visitor VPO today ...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## anrex

Squale on NATO


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hiking day with my wife, 5 miles in the wild...


----------



## hun23

Pepsi GMTl


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

I wear this every day for my workouts, but today I wanted to keep it on all day.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Seiko on MN strap today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Late post again, pic from morning.
Squale satinato


----------



## smfd14

WOTD: Giving The Invicta Reserve, Dubois-Depraz, Speedway Automatic Chronograph, Some Much Needed Air Today.


----------



## Watchcollector21

DMCBanshee said:


> Hiking day with my wife, 5 miles in the wild...


Very very cool Simon 
I often dream of doing that, so I booked next week away to do some hiking with my wife. If she's up for it.
Surprising her 
The watch is cool too.
G


----------



## medic1




----------



## Watchcollector21

tommyboy31 said:


> Is there anything better than new watch day? Love this one!


Love it Tom
You don't get much better then a new Stowa, especially a white dial.
Congrats mate & enjoy.
G


----------



## islands62

Freshly back from a full service at JLC, 1965 Tribute to Polaris...and first try at the hand-in-pocket shot.


----------



## Des2471




----------



## buzz123




----------



## Pimmsley

'First Man' starts in cinemas today in Australia, excited!


----------



## genht




----------



## dantan

Just purchased this beast!


----------



## phisch

Yesterday was our 8th anniversary, which is associated with bronze as a traditional gift. My wife totally surprised me with the Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Handaufzug Bronze. First wear to work today. Enjoy!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## ronkatct

Wore my Starking all day


----------



## LCandela

Props to Everest for the most comfy rubber I've ever felt... and it works with Tudor deployant!


----------



## Level.5x

Tudor BB Bronze on a Catalyst Leatherworks strap made of Horween Cavalier leather!


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Glacier

This was my first grail (well this and the black-gold variant) back when I joined the forum and vowed I would not buy any watch above $1000... That vow didn't last long (and in about half a year I bought my second "grail").

I really ought to wear this more!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Master Collection


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Certina DS2 Precidrive chrono:


----------



## VicLeChic

Seawolf


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The Mako had me pulling my hair out, so I've switched it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today 
Raining a lot here today with Michael making its way through NC. 
Hope FL WUSers are all ok.


----------



## Miggy17

This


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Thursday:-!. Hamilton Khaki King today.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Vioviv

Morning all!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very very cool Simon
> I often dream of doing that, so I booked next week away to do some hiking with my wife. If she's up for it.
> Surprising her
> The watch is cool too.
> G


Thanks G. I wish you a great hiking day, I'm sure she will love it!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jeffrx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo


----------



## ronkatct

My Orient Howard Blue


----------



## pyddet

First day out with the Dan Henry 1964. I can't say enough to do this watch justice.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Out on one of my favorite driving roads. Great day to relax.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Aleblanc

enjoying my Laco today.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62

Patek for the office, Apple thingy for the gym!


----------



## RSDA




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian

LHD today, taking a breather in the car









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Glacier said:


> This was my first grail (well this and the black-gold variant) back when I joined the forum and vowed I would not buy any watch above $1000... That vow didn't last long (and in about half a year I bought my second "grail").
> 
> I really ought to wear this more!


That's a really cool watch. That's always been on my radar.

And YES, you should wear it a lot!


----------



## Robotaz

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 13549487


Is that the new one? Thoughts?


----------



## dino8791

New Watch Day! Immediately swapped strap to a Eulit canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Moser.


----------



## armandob

Yachtmaster TT in an Everest strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Explorer


----------



## Jcher

It's my Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## tommyboy31

I don't think this one will be going in the watch box for some time.


----------



## bigred7078

Halios Seaforth


----------



## bigred7078

Double post


----------



## medic1

Off with the Sub and on with the DJ


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## sueno213

Fp Journe perpetual calendar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monsieurxu

Enjoying my Millésime Merveilleux this evening... Have a great Friday ahead guys! 😄


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241724.1







​


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## medic1

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/misc/paperclip.png


Love it. It's big and orange and blue and easy to read... |>


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

medic1 said:


> Love it. It's big and orange and blue and easy to read... |>


 Lolol,thanks much..The blue is actually the AR coating in low natural light...


----------



## marv524




----------



## drakChe

Italian shoes and swiss watches. Today I felt classy.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Lolol,thanks much..The blue is actually the AR coating in low natural light...


So it has a black dial? I really like that watch. It's one of the most legible I've seen. |>


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

medic1 said:


> So it has a black dial? I really like that watch. It's one of the most legible I've seen. |>


 Yep,black as pitch.The chronograph dials easy to pick up even with my aging eyes...The AR coating is pretty amazing too(2nd.pic.),inner & outer,which seems to be tough as clear nail polish...Accuracy is also pretty amazing...A little under 8 months,it now averages around 0.75 s.p.d....
There are still a few around for about $1500.00...I got a much better deal on a gently used from Ebay...
There's also a SS version with Black dial and White/Yellow that really pops...


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Doxa Sharkhunter 750T

(road trip continues... my old alma mater ;- )


----------



## anrex

Seiko MM


----------



## Kulprit

Almost went with the Airman today, but the hurricane/tropical storm/whatever knocked the power out last night so I couldn't see well enough to set the time. So for today it's still the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## CastorTroy3

This one to work and I'm hoping my new edition gets delivered today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*
So hard to share the beautiful blued hands*


----------



## 59yukon01

Ending the work week with the same one that's been on my wrist for the last 3 days.


----------



## tommyboy31

What else would I be wearing?


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## warsh

38 mm goodness









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14

WOTD: Closing Out The Work Week With The Bulova, Devil Diver 666, Re-issue.


----------



## Robotaz

smfd14 said:


> WOTD: Closing Out The Work Week With The Bulova, Devil Diver 666, Re-issue.


I just ordered one from Lord & Taylor for ~$450. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Jeep99dad

bigred7078 said:


> Halios Seaforth
> 
> View attachment 13551895


Well that's a beauty congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Eldridge DrunkArtStraps canvas for FarerFriday 

That dial tho 


















Love that profile


----------



## smfd14

Robotaz said:


> I just ordered one from Lord & Taylor for ~$450. What are your thoughts on this?


It's an amazing timepiece, pretty much an exact recreation of the original, albeit a little larger. It's definitely a lot more high-polished than I expected. The bracelet is super comfortable. You got it for an excellent price! I was salivating all over this piece since Bulova first announced the launch back at the end of 2017.


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Gulfmaster









Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## hopscottch

5000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Flowers holding on as fall finally arrives


----------



## pyddet

DH 1964 again today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Lew & Huey Riccardo ...


----------



## papagioro

Pending at the dentist..










Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## natesen

Zenith chronomaster open









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Out enjoying the fall weather.


----------



## sueno213

FPj perpetual calendar 
Tried to capture black mirror polishing. Can you tell?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## catspispenguins

Aeroscope


----------



## Itubij

Starting the wet, cold weekend with this one that has accompanied me for the past two weeks


----------



## Relo60

Going dressy as my granddaughter turns 2 :-!
today


----------



## nglasi98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Rolex Yachtmaster w/Everest strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## armandob

Rolex Yachtmaster w/Everest strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

El Primero and a blue strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Was wearing the G...









... until then these beauties landed. 
What a nice way to start the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

ChronoTraveler said:


> El Primero and a blue strap
> 
> View attachment 13554165


Superb! Love the new sub-dial layout. Looks great. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds (Gen 1)


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on Horween 1 piece







G


----------



## ronkatct

Rolex Datejust 41 Black


----------



## watchdaddy1

Got my baby back thanks Jason aka Spunwell










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The new soon to come Air Defender Panda


----------



## Pimmsley

Put a little Oyster Pep in your step...


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mlalessi

Took a trip to Akihabara while in Japan to grab a souvenir.


----------



## joseph80

Ocean Crawler Watch co. Lume Rush Diver


----------



## joseph80

&#55357;&#56846;dp


----------



## dantan

Moser.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JonS1967

dart1214 said:


>


Just love this Kontiki! Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Getting precise today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Eldridge DrunkArtStraps canvas for FarerFriday
> 
> That dial tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that profile


Dang!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

SARB033 on a WatchGecko suede strap...


----------



## dart1214

JonS1967 said:


> Just love this Kontiki! Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

Night shift









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

GmT


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> The new soon to come Air Defender Panda


Now that one looks fantastic!
Do you know if they're going to be at the wind up Festival in New York City this year like they were last year? I'd love to see that one in person!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Knives and Lint

In late after a long and fun two watch day. The kids were off from school today so we had some fun outdoors while I was wearing the Exp II. Then we hit up a light show in the evening, for which I just had to wear some tritium and switched to the Ball Skindiver. Hoping to get out into the mountains tomorrow. Here's to a great weekend gents b-)

















Sometimes the lack of AR coating comes in handy. This shot catches a good reflection of the sky and changing leaves above









Then to the light show


----------



## junta

Sporting my new Vulcain while waiting at the dentist's









on mobile


----------



## medic1




----------



## buzz123




----------



## gdanko

Croft









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## emonje




----------



## watchcrank_tx

A-13A today, probably my favorite quartz watch (including my HAQs) and possibly my favorite chronograph (including a Zenith CP-2):


----------



## Des2471




----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Trekker on Martu leather with blue stitching.



















G


----------



## Jamerson

BBB









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan

Vintage Seiko 5 367857


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great weekend guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

junta said:


> Sporting my new Vulcain while waiting at the dentist's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on mobile


Sweet! Love that Vulcain! Wear in good oral health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

watchcrank said:


> A-13A today, probably my favorite quartz watch (including my HAQs) and possibly my favorite chronograph (including a Zenith CP-2):
> 
> View attachment 13555433


Incredible watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## J.D.B.

A delightfully precise little oddball. Can you spot the glaring, basic error?


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Harvest day in wine country.


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Is there no love for Jaeger-LeCoultre or Chopard? Didn’t see any here or did I miss it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Franck Muller today, including some spirited string-snapping tennis
Cheers


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jeep99dad

This one is visiting for a couple of weeks. I really like what they did on this collaboration even if I'd prefer the DW on the back. It's really much better on the wrist than I anticipated and on the pics. Well done and well priced at $559 on preorder with the ETA 2893. Very well made too. 

















My wrist is under 7"


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## anabuki




----------



## ronkatct

My Blue Orient Howard In daylight.


----------



## anrex




----------



## Relo60

😀😄 Saturday:-!

Hamilton KNS


----------



## Wolfsatz

Ice Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01

Simple Solar Satisfaction.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Andrew T

Another fun night shift, with the Tissot to help me if I get lost, need to know my altitude,







and what the weather may be like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

This just happened...


----------



## Andrew T

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13556181


Busa! Excellent choice sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Yep, MO again


----------



## thejollywatcher

This Zelos Mako midnight blue arrived this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma

Another skyhawk...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

househalfman said:


> This just happened...


Congrats! Looks great 

I pre-ordered that one too. Still waiting. Only a shipping label created so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

JonS1967 said:


> Kontiki today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very sharp!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

i came home w/ this beauty today


----------



## medic1




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302














​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Knives and Lint

A nice outing with the Explorer II in the Olympic Mountains b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

thejollywatcher said:


> That looks very sharp!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Pimmsley

Sunday afternoon coffee time


----------



## jovani




----------



## chance4u

Old Zenith Elite 30-0040-680.
They were purchased in 2002.
Size = 36 mm.


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Salt life  off to the intercoastal for some offshore fishing...









Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## papagioro

Donji Dragonožec, Croatia










Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A3003


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Back home. Wrist change. This lovely 7002-700A from 1990.


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner 16613


----------



## berni29

My MN strap for this should arrive soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

AB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Seamaster. Circa 1959. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Tissot Heritage 1936 with hunter caseback today

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Seiko Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Enjoying a relaxing Sunday after a long week/weekend, wearing a vintage (birth-year) Omega...Take it easy like Sunday Morning friends b-)

















View attachment 13559305


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday:-!


----------



## al358

Seiko Diver today


----------



## Itubij

One of my favorite quartz pieces for church









then switched to the heavy hitter for work...


----------



## Jazzmaster

The Chronomat Airborne is on the wrist today...


----------



## Watchcollector21

A relaxing trip to the island of Corsica France. With me the blue Raven Trekker on Martu leather.































G


----------



## hun23

Explorin


----------



## Marshall4024

Brunch in San Antonio...Southtown. With my Speedy on leather.


----------



## jaw




----------



## JP.

This one.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JonS1967

Oris today. Have a great Sunday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## househalfman




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

househalfman said:


>


Another great combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Heading to O'Hare on the way back to New Jersey after my 20th College reunion.


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## RMUSE

My new pride and joy!


----------



## monza06




----------



## Pimmsley

Monday morning steel and blue... have a great one all :-!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pyddet

Twas a little damp today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

Skx007 for a long day of chores around the house.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st


----------



## torogoz

Techne Harrier auto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13560085
> 
> 
> Movado Datron


What's the concert /recital?


----------



## castlk




----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Get a load of this, 37mm Swatch Irony...that's the irony.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0150







​


----------



## medic1




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21

Relaxing at the beach with TC2 Expedition on Erika's MN strap



















G


----------



## Des2471




----------



## Robotaz

A cold, rainy Monday here in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Bosshog104

Lord marvel is marvelous on Monday!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Started the week with the Pelton Sector. 
Have a great day


----------



## Kulprit

It was the Airman all weekend, but a new workweek brings the return of the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Toddski1

One more day with this 7002...


----------



## harleydude




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Some watches I just never get tired of and this is one of them.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## ean10775

I still like my Wenger quartz GMT from years ago on the weekends when I'm working in the yard or running errands

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## Vioviv

Timex Monday!

















1978 hand-winder


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS Snowflake for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Kulprit said:


> It was the Airman all weekend, but a new workweek brings the return of the Hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that strap, mind telling me what it is?


----------



## fallingtitan

Skx









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

I feel like a broken record, but this DH is a fantastic everyday watch for me.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Enjoy Gino. The weather looks to be cooperating. :-!



Watchcollector21 said:


> A relaxing trip to the island of Corsica France. With me the blue Raven Trekker on Martu leather.
> View attachment 13559585
> View attachment 13559589
> View attachment 13559591
> View attachment 13559597
> View attachment 13559601
> 
> G


----------



## househalfman

On the bracelet today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kulprit

tommyboy31 said:


> I like that strap, mind telling me what it is?


Thanks!; not at all. It's an Uncle Seiko canvas NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Seiko


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Stowa, of course.


----------



## brrrdn

Hamilton Khaki :]


----------



## Watchcollector21

zed073 said:


> Enjoy Gino. The weather looks to be cooperating. :-!


Thanks Brian,
A very much needed rest from work, 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

View attachment 13562799

























G


----------



## thejollywatcher

Checking out 3 new Nodus Contrail arrivals.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Tuesday with the Omega...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Undone Urban


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Jeep99dad said:


> Undone Urban


I just ordered their take on a yacht timer.


----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## hun23

SD


----------



## castlk




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigramon

Wearing mt Carl F Bucherer Chronograph GMT









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B






​


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## VCmember




----------



## Nevets750

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13562797
> View attachment 13562799
> View attachment 13562801
> View attachment 13562805
> View attachment 13562807
> View attachment 13562809
> 
> G


Awesome pics Gino! Where were they taken?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Got this yesterday. Trying a different strap to pop some contrast.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I just ordered their take on a yacht timer.


Good call  I'm getting one as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Monta blue Ocean King


----------



## Grinny456

*Speedy Tuesday*


----------



## Toddski1

Sized and installed my newly acquired US Razorwire on my SKX007J. Wasn't as challenging as some have said...just need a little patience. Love the look and feel...


----------



## Aggie88

1st generation Bambino today


----------



## Andrew T

A splash of colour on a dull day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pyddet

37mm Oris Classic Date today. I love that it's not so fragile I can't wear it in the rain.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## DutchMongolian

LHD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

On a stealth cincy nato...


----------



## Itubij

A fun piece and totally mechanical.


----------



## Larsjeee

BB41 evening 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjay10016

C. 1980


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Planet Orient









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Knives and Lint

Late morning walk with the Explorer II b-)


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Apia




----------



## Watchcollector21

Nevets750 said:


> Awesome pics Gino! Where were they taken?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hi Steven,
We are on the island of Corsica, France 
Really cool place, for couples and families, NOT for ravers
Relaxing, snorkeling, boat trips, scuba diving, jet skiing, amazing food, 
Reccomend it, 
G


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Vlance

The Hamilton Khaki Killer


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue Raven Trekker

















































G


----------



## JacobC

Mondaine LE love today


----------



## Relo60

😀😊Tuesday🖖🏽


----------



## torogoz

SARB035

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel

Crazy time at Pebble beach









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ronkatct

Datejust 41


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Hasn't left my wrist since I picked it up last week. Probably the best bang for buck in a watch I've had yet, clean, legible, and classic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox

16th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genht




----------



## 41Mets

Continuing to play with my new camera and Lighting


----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wearing the same watch for more than one day is a rarity for me. However, I am going to wear my Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B again tomorrow. Since I had found it to be anywhere from 6 to 10 seconds slow per day when just sitting in a watch box, I was curious how it would perform if I wore it consistently for a while. Since I set it last night, it has only lost 3 seconds, so far its best performance to date. I have a Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533 watch with the new H10 modified ETA movement that I can get to be spot on if I change the position of the case over several days when I'm not wearing it. The calibre 525 movement in this Alpina is much more glamorous than the H10 Hamilton movement, being highly decorated and having a uniquely shaped PVD rotor. I am really tickled at its performance and want to see how it holds up for a few days on the wrist.
















​


----------



## buzz123

Just noticed wrong date....


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's quite nice, @buzz123. Photos don't do it justice. I saw one in person the other day and it's a real looker! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## oso2276

Still at the office









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JacobC

buzz123 said:


> Just noticed wrong date....
> 
> View attachment 13565807


That's a really nice Seiko


----------



## Knives and Lint

Same watch as before, enjoying the sunset b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103st


Stunning! Will she be a keeper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning! Will she be a keeper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
60/40


----------



## Chronolover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

Playing with Spinnaker Today!


----------



## marv524

Khaki auto 42mm


----------



## medic1




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Vratislava Conceptum Pan-Africa

New arrival -- this one has a stunning dial, but very hard(!) to get a good picture on this early overcast morning.


----------



## Nevets750

I took this later last night then forgot to post! Panerai PAM724 America's Cup









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Panis

this guy!!


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Larsjeee

Switched the BB up for the new SMPm on this sunny Wednesday in the Netherlands! And what are we doing... of course, working


----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Jury today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

GMT


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## imbamember

Farer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Monta Ocean King


----------



## river bum

Early morning with the 757 on the gasgasbones


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Wednesday😄🐪🖖🏽


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sir-Guy

ChronoTraveler said:


> View attachment 13566609


Very nice! Wind that sucker up!  Mind sharing what strap that is? Looks nice on you.


----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Blue Orient Howard


----------



## Vioviv

Vostok!


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Roue SSD3


----------



## anrex

a


----------



## Robotaz

This is a super cool watch. Nice stiff bezel that you can actually dive with. Everything aligned perfectly. Thumbs up!


----------



## monsieurxu

Millesime Merveilleux in Burgundy today...


----------



## monsieurxu

Millesime Merveilleux in Burgundy today...

View attachment 13568021


----------



## Heljestrand

New today..... on the wrist, pocket shot. Ball


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Jeep99dad

BellDiver 1 PVD on a DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


----------



## Des2471




----------



## Field

Bell Diver 1 night shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

Dj


----------



## krowndd




----------



## soufiane

Never gets old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Back to the easel today with paints and brushes, with my 38mm Silver Khaki Auto.










Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI

TH Link Calibre6









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## smaf1003

New to me! The last of the pre-"supercase" 2008 sub


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## yankeexpress

Glacier Blue


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Andrew T

Autumn should be orange 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poor Bathyscaphe On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Recraft on budget engineer bracelet.


----------



## ben_den99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## JDPNY




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

😀😊 Thursday🖖🏽

Halios Seaforth 3.


----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist. Arrived yesterday. EMG DL63 Reverse Panda. Really like this!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Today it's this one. Ca. 1981 7548-7000 Japan A on original GL831.


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember




----------



## Kulprit

As some of you may recall, I bought a Corgeut a few months ago that is a shameful copy of the Tudor Black Bay. I really liked and wanted the Black Bay but I knew from painful experience that a watch that looks good in pictures can fail to impress once in your own wrist. So I bought the Corgeut to "test drive" the Black Bay before dropping a chunk of change on a Tudor.

I ended up loving the Corgeut. So much so, in fact, that I was in no hurry to get the Tudor. Then last week I was sitting in court and another attorney complemented me on it and asked what it was. Ah, there it was, the dreaded "talk of shame". Suitably embarrassed, once I was back in the office I immediately ran to the internets to find myself an ETA-era Black Bay. Mission accomplished. It arrived Tuesday and today is its first full-day public outing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Last day for this one before I leave tomorrow on a 3 day fishing trip.


----------



## Ottone




----------



## armandob

Yachtmaster

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda

Moser Dual Time Tourbillon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet

DH 1964 again...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Nice! I own the panda version, but unfortunately I dropped it on a tile floor and broke the chronograph mechanism. I still need to bring it in for repair. Enjoy yours...I love the blue accents.


Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Arrived yesterday. EMG DL63 Reverse Panda. Really like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Aggie88 said:


> Nice! I own the panda version, but unfortunately I dropped it on a tile floor and broke the chronograph mechanism. I still need to bring it in for repair. Enjoy yours...I love the blue accents.


Thanks. The blue is a nice subtle touch. Sorry to hear about the mishap with your DL63. Hopefully it can be repaired.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
I went with the Farer Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. Can't stay away from this one too long. 

Have a great day 
B


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Tisell "Hulk"

(new arrival -- pretty happy with it :- )


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Vioviv

Vostok again today.


----------



## jfk-ii

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatabagel

Today I have on my only Russian watch. Got it in the mail yesterday, NOS from the 80s. The Slava California is a Soviet watch made for the Italian market, with a California dial. It came with a really crappy plastic-feeling strap, so I threw it on a spare alligator I had lying around.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Weekend is almost here...Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## al358

Tried a few on this morning but couldn't leave without







my GMT


----------



## dino8791

Wish I didn't wait so long to pick one of these up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

luecack said:


>


Love the open Arabics and strap combo, too.



Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13569497


Excellent.



Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13570215


Awesome watch and shot here.










3570.50


----------



## ronkatct

jfkender said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch


----------



## ronkatct

Seiko Presage Cocktail.


----------



## AdamH

About to head out to dinner with the wife. His & hers on Hirsch straps.


----------



## anrex

Squale


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

DMCBanshee said:


> Hiking day with my wife, 5 miles in the wild...


Did it mate,
Took my wife for a 16 mile round trek. She loved it.







The goal was to reach the lighthouse and back. On the far tip





































G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Trekking with the Raven Trekker



















G


----------



## 41Mets

Play rehearsal


----------



## Des2471




----------



## omeglycine

99.1 today.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Wow G 16 miles, that's a great ride! Beautiful pictures looks like very fun, nice Raven BTW 

Simon


Watchcollector21 said:


> Did it mate,
> Took my wife for a 16 mile round trek. She loved it.
> View attachment 13570639
> 
> The goal was to reach the lighthouse and back. On the far tip
> View attachment 13570643
> View attachment 13570645
> View attachment 13570647
> View attachment 13570649
> View attachment 13570653
> View attachment 13570655
> 
> G


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## risvim

jfkender said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I'm a sucker for silver dials 
That looks beautiful


----------



## jaw




----------



## smaf1003

Even my little man knows I'm not taking this watch off


----------



## omeglycine

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> I went with the Farer Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. Can't stay away from this one too long.
> 
> Have a great day
> B


Love the size and depth of the subdials on this one.


----------



## omeglycine

luecack said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I miss this watch. Just a great, casual watch that worked well with such a wide variety of straps (including the Victorinox mesh). Your strap is no exception, nice pairing. :-!


----------



## brrrdn

GP Traveler :]


----------



## luecack

omeglycine said:


> I miss this watch. Just a great, casual watch that worked well with such a wide variety of straps (including the Victorinox mesh). Your strap is no exception, nice pairing. :-!


Thank you, I was hesitant because it's so damn hard to find a 23mm strap, but this 22mm works well. You're the 2nd compliment in this thread today, so I guess I'm doing something right.

As for the watch, love the size, the fully polished case, and minimalist dial with the hidden 24 hour numerals. It's been my go to field watch as of late, because when I put my Hamilton on black leather with the deployment buckle, giving it more of a pilot watch kind of vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## buzz123

Sorry double post.


----------



## genht




----------



## RomeoT

My last post of the Great White. Put it on the market today so it goes into the box until sold. I've really enjoyed my time with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## mpatton4re

This is on my wish list.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

mpatton4re said:


> This is on my wish list.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is? The Invicta?


----------



## ZM-73

New arrival, Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## yankeexpress

Tool watch


----------



## jovani




----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073

Well done G. :-!



Watchcollector21 said:


> Did it mate,
> Took my wife for a 16 mile round trek. She loved it.
> View attachment 13570639
> 
> The goal was to reach the lighthouse and back. On the far tip
> View attachment 13570643
> View attachment 13570645
> View attachment 13570647
> View attachment 13570649
> View attachment 13570653
> View attachment 13570655
> 
> G


----------



## MarceloTK

Sammy









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

Tudor GMT


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Shark Diver 42 Brass Agate Jade. 
SD42 RAGJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Money Green 6106-8207 from Feb. 72' for me today Folks.


----------



## Kulprit

I decided to put the "vintage" MN strap on a different watch, so today this guy's got new shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Today visited one of the oldest town in Corsica, parts dating back from the 900's 
With me the TC2 expedition































G


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Robotaz

I love this one.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## pyddet

Switched up my rotation so I could wear my '73 DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan

What ref number is this?


Aggie88 said:


>


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Hami


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Friday.

Seiko SARB035 today.


----------



## DirkW

Intra-matic









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday members:-!

Seiko SARB035.


----------



## Relo60

Double Post


----------



## Relo60

Triple Post��


----------



## DutchMongolian

Seamaster today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003. It's no longer in production but I occasionally see one up for sale on Ebay or Jauce.com.



fallingtitan said:


> What ref number is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

omeglycine said:


>


That is by far the best looking Rolex I've seen.


----------



## wis_dad

Speedy on my day off today


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Vioviv

Here's a truly upsetting thread everyone should read. It's the ultimate manifesto of First World Problems ... The OP received a watch that was damaged and after getting a PP refund, has decided he's entitled to keep the watch! If anyone knows the OP, please contact him and persuade him to give the watch back to the Seller.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/rlewisk-terrible-terrible-terrible-avoid-4809355.html


----------



## Vioviv

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today visited one of the oldest town in Corsica, parts dating back from the 900's
> With me the TC2 expedition
> G


You have no idea how much I'm enjoying your pictures! Beautiful country, on my list to visit now. 
Safe travels!


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Aleblanc

more of a casual office day today.
Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Fiyta Photographer

New arrival -- have been trying to find a good skeleton watch (my excellent SeaGull one is, alas, a bit on the small side for me). Am liking this one so far :- )


----------



## texag03

Just got done with casual Friday rocking the Sinn 104.


----------



## Heljestrand

BALL Engineer M Challenger


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Seamaster today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow and here I was assuming the Timeless Club was the only watch you owned ?


----------



## DutchMongolian

JacobC said:


> Wow and here I was assuming the Timeless Club was the only watch you owned ?


Lol I always thought you knew I had a few more than Stowa & Nomos ? I'm on WUS n still active...aka I'm an addict and I can't help it??.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

DutchMongolian said:


> Lol I always thought you knew I had a few more than Stowa & Nomos ? I'm on WUS n still active...aka I'm an addict and I can't help it??.♂
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm just throwing shade because of the amount of Club pictures you post


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> You have no idea how much I'm enjoying your pictures! Beautiful country, on my list to visit now.
> Safe travels!


Thanks Vioviv,
Amazing place, the people are really nice, polite, friendly. 
Where we visited this town today, people offered us free cold lemonade, free parking free visiting.
There was an eagle about half the size of me, flying above us













G


----------



## DutchMongolian

JacobC said:


> I know I'm just throwing shade because of the amount of Club pictures you post


Lol bc I don't want to be "that guy" who posts non German watches in the Germans only forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Ball today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco again. TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My new Black Sterling AM 0184. Looks much better than its price class. It actually looks good and much better than it cost. The bracelet is NOT FOLDED. I am impressed. The date dial for this watch is small but properly aligned, unlike my gold Sterling (which also has issues in getting the crown to the date change position.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Robotaz said:


> That is by far the best looking Rolex I've seen.


Thank you. It's my most worn watch; it's never out of place (for me anyway).


----------



## JonS1967

islands62 said:


> Freshly back from a full service at JLC, 1965 Tribute to Polaris...and first try at the hand-in-pocket shot.


Bad @$$!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

Back to my go-to after cheating most of the week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300. It's a quartz, but with virtually the same movement as the Brietling Aerospace.







​


----------



## Aggie88

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm a little bitter right now because I repurchased the Sinn 6015 moonphase but it appears the watch (with box and papers) was lost or stolen at US customs in Chicago.


----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

HAGWE

Seiko STO & Juicy Jay


----------



## cmann_97

hopscottch said:


> Dang!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

I've been wearing this one since Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## al358




----------



## tommyboy31

Aggie88 said:


> Nice. I'm a little bitter right now because I repurchased the Sinn 6015 moonphase but it appears the watch (with box and papers) was lost or stolen at US customs in Chicago.


1) that's awful! I hope it gets found soon.
2) and how I have a new fear any time I'll order something from overseas.


----------



## cdnwatchguy

Was this today.


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris on Gulf Oil Nylon


----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos again.


----------



## castlk




----------



## endotreated




----------



## JacobC

Late night gaming with the Mondaine


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Not exactly 50 shades, but at least 5 shades of green :- )


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Pun

Geophysic with camel light brown strap.


----------



## Nevets750

cdnwatchguy said:


> Was this today.


Wow! Beautiful piece!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Sized and installed my newly acquired US Razorwire on my SKX007J. Wasn't as challenging as some have said...just need a little patience. Love the look and feel...


That looks great, awesome actually

Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Today I am wearing my pirate watch for another exciting day in Miami, FL.









Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## RussMurray

yankeexpress said:


>


Your taste is impeccable


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist! I was able to snag two of the Halios Seaforth III's during preorder and they arrived yesterday. I really like the sapphire bezel with the orange. I'll post pics of the other one later, but its is a black DLC case with the light blue dial and no rotating bezel. I'm probably going to sell that one.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinho

Hammy~~









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Omega RM


----------



## zimv20ca

today, Montblanc dress watch with flannel. about to fry up the bacon.


----------



## ben_den99

My first GMT!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

#777


----------



## diocletian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V on rubber strap.

Enjoy your weekend:-!


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

This one today









My instagram: @watcher40


----------



## cenzor

[


----------



## J.D.B.

Ton-o-tungsten


----------



## tommyboy31

I'll swap out for another watch some day. Maybe.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## BStu185

Seaforth Series III finally arrived.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vsky46

Sat mornings..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Scary Seiko Saturday!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Willard

Explorer II


----------



## Drumguy

556 I and Ludwig combo.


----------



## omeglycine

tommyboy31 said:


> I'll swap out for another watch some day. Maybe.


I don't blame you for taking your time doing so! Love the MO.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Oris and a kevlar strap.


----------



## omeglycine

Toothbras said:


>


Your colors are ahead of where ours are here in OH. Our trail walks are still very green at the moment.


----------



## parsig9

EMG DL63


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Watchcollector21

Still with the expedition. Today a beautiful 3 hour boat ride in crystal clear water.















































































There are 2 metre stellar's sea eagles from Feb to April that nest & breed, then they migrate to Africa.
G


----------



## hun23

Corn maze


----------



## Apia




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Watchcollector21 said:


> Still with the expedition. Today a beautiful 3 hour boat ride in crystal clear water.
> View attachment 13575715
> View attachment 13575769
> View attachment 13575771
> View attachment 13575773
> View attachment 13575775
> View attachment 13575781
> View attachment 13575783
> View attachment 13575785
> View attachment 13575787
> View attachment 13575789
> View attachment 13575791
> View attachment 13575795
> View attachment 13575797
> 
> There are 2 metre stellar's sea eagles from Feb to April that nest & breed, then they migrate to Africa.
> G


What an incredible vacation holiday Gino! The TC2 looks great too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

omeglycine said:


> Your colors are ahead of where ours are here in OH. Our trail walks are still very green at the moment.


How has your fall been? It's windy as heck here today and it's been like 40 degrees the past few weeks. worst fall ever!


----------



## docgov

The newly purchased Breitling Colt 41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Field

Just received this today!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21

Nevets750 said:


> What an incredible vacation holiday Gino! The TC2 looks great too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Steven,
Much appriciated, it is a beautiful island, with dramatic scenery from the sea & mauntins & its amazing wildlife, 
This morning as I was driving back from Ajaccio through the bendy mountain roads, after visiting Napolion's Buonaparte family home, this wild boar attacked the vehicle in front of ours, denting the side of the car. Then run off... Amazing place.
G


----------



## al358




----------



## soaking.fused

Apia said:


>


Beautiful.



docgov said:


>


Looks awesome.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JacobC

Some fun with a winter Raketa


----------



## oso2276

Older Seiko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## lo_scrivano

Warm sunny day here in San Francisco! PAM gleaming in the sun.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Took a nice little day hike today with the fam wearing the Explorer II. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! b-)









View of the peak from the bottom
















And the amazing view from the top

































Then back down at the lake below


----------



## dan.05

in the kitchen with Tudor....... wait sounds like a cooking show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine

Toothbras said:


> How has your fall been? It's windy as heck here today and it's been like 40 degrees the past few weeks. worst fall ever!


Up until about 10 days ago it was 70s-80s. Fall finally arrived, low to mid 50s. I would say we haven't experienced much wind but are currently experiencing 30-40 mph.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Lowly Poljot. The alarm function long dead but timekeeping keeps on.
Poljot by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tiki5698

When the light hits just right...







y


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Barge




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Shark Diver 42 Brass Blue Jade. 
SD42 RBLJ

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Timex IQ


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Sunday morning are best when playing COD Zombies lol.


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## Knives and Lint

Recovery Sunday. Taking it easy today; relaxing, playing with the kids, and watching football wearing what is perhaps the funnest watch I own (from my birth-year to boot)... Be cool gents b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Damasko on board...


----------



## YellowBullet

Perrelet Seacraft









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Light on a Sunday


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss!


----------



## tommyboy31

Marine Original, a very chilly day, and a filthy crystal thanks to my daughter. Also, a bit of a brag, I've been smoke free 101 days as of an hour or so ago. Pretty proud of that, honestly.


----------



## ronkatct

Killer looking Benyar dress watch. All for $35.00 after coupons. I love the looks. :-!

From aliexp. So far, acceptably accurate at -12spd.

Looks more expensive than my almost $8000 datejust.

A bit big for my wrist but I cannot complain at $35.00.


----------



## jdelcue

Enjoyin a few homemade cocktails on a lazy Sunday with my Sinn 556A.


----------



## Itubij

Jeep99dad said:


> BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning


That's not only a boring watch it is ugly and does not look good on that strap or your wrist.

I truly think you should give it away...

I'll DM you my address...

One of "grails".


----------



## Jeep99dad

Itubij said:


> That's not only a boring watch it is ugly and does not look good on that strap or your wrist.
> 
> I truly think you should give it away...
> 
> I'll DM you my address...
> 
> One of "grails".


Sure ... send me your address and please hold your breath in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Itubij

Just dropping by...

1976 Seiko King Quartz on original band. So much details in this one.








[/url]


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Scurfa BellDiver PVD on an old weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Herman65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox on mesh perfection.


----------



## Chefget

Today


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## Jon08

Hamilton on new CB NATO


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hongkongtaipan said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap
> 
> View attachment 13578799
> ​


So nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

This, which kept me company during the storm that left me awake practically all night.


----------



## castlk




----------



## 41Mets

Good light


----------



## Pimmsley

Monday sub today... cheers all.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Defender







G


----------



## MDT IT

Devil Diver 2018


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for today.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## klash

Just picked up this little beauty. Rado Captain Cook 763.0500.3.
I have a 7" wrist.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

Ball Marvelight on Peter.watchacc Alligator.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Monta blue Ocean King


----------



## J.D.B.

#1 of 200


----------



## RCooper993

233 Dot Dial


----------



## Aggie88

Beautiful! Do you still have the COSC red? 


Grinny456 said:


> Ball Marvelight on Peter.watchacc Alligator.
> 
> View attachment 13579595
> 
> 
> View attachment 13579597


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Vioviv

New arrival. Weiss cal 1005, 38mm case.


----------



## heboil

Alpina Alpiner 4...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

2100 Titanium today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

$35 Benyar. More pretty than my $7000+++ Rolex.


----------



## Grinny456

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful! Do you still have the COSC red?


Yes and still loving it. Unfortunately, I own too many to give it the wrist time it deserves; but I cannot bear the thought of letting it go. You were my first... (M to M transaction)!


----------



## tommyboy31

The MO with a new strap from Hirsch.


----------



## Robotaz

Making some peppermint ice tea.


----------



## endotreated

This 1 day old stunner!!!


----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Just in from Japan


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

Cheers  
Undone Urban 
Victory Sour Monkey


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice! Love the "Heuer" only branding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

No Coke, Pepsi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00 in a black rally strap







​


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 - in the clouds


----------



## blackcoffee




----------



## yankeexpress

Bullet


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## Watchcollector21

Samurai on Horween Zulu













G


----------



## watchcrank_tx

A15 LE:


----------



## Nevets750

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! Love the "Heuer" only branding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Jon. This is the second reissue of the Monaco. After this they went back to the Tag Heuer branding.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## klash

Just the trusty Moonwatch.


----------



## Grinny456

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful! Do you still have the COSC red?


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u

Eterna 1948 Legacy GMT 7680-41-81-1175 - with manufacture caliber


----------



## anrex

Tudor


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> Thx Jon. This is the second reissue of the Monaco. After this they went back to the Tag Heuer branding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very nice watch! Do you recall in what year they released the second reissue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

A little color on the wrist today to make me smile.


----------



## Kulprit

Not surprisingly this again today. I've got to maximize my ROI!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Bathyscaphe on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas 


























Have a great day


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## docgov

Gotta match the gray suede shoes. Gray suede Geckota strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Airman 1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Green today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Vioviv

Weisses? Weiss's? Weisss? Weissi? Los Weissos? Weiss plural?

























Have a Weiss day!


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## shine0727

Timex Waterbury 38mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Speedy on a BandRBands leather...


----------



## JC_2012

Old Gruen Diver w/ ETA 2824.


----------



## Relo60

😀Tuesday:-!

Hamilton KK


----------



## ronkatct

Starking "Black Beauty"


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 Sub Mod










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChronoTraveler

IWC today.


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar

Mixing it up a bit


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cencalhd

Ball Engineer Master II Diver


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ac8587

Loving this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Nevets750

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice watch! Do you recall in what year they released the second reissue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jon
Here is a little history on my Monaco:
The first re-edition Monaco was reference CS2110 with a flat black dial with the old Heuer shield, 30-minute chronograph counter at 9 o'clock, running seconds at 3 o'clock and date at 6 o'clock. Produced in a limited edition of 5,000 units, the Monaco CS2110 introduced a re-stylised case with the winding crown at 3 o'clock and new push-buttons. Inside, an ETA 2894 automatic movement.

[https://1]

The Monaco "Re-edition" CS2110 - 1998

This re-edition had great sales and critical successes so TAG Heuer quickly added new variations like reference CS2111, also produced in 5,000 units, which was characterised by a sculpted black dial with three counters.

[https://4]

Three counters for the Monaco reference.CS2111 produced in.1999

[https://1]

TAG Heuer advertisements promoting the Monaco "Re-Edition" series

In 1999, the luxury goods giant LVMH (Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy) S.A. presented a takeoffer offer which was accepted and resulted in LVMH owning nearly 100 percent of the Swiss company.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

I should have mentioned that my Monaco is the CS2111.


Nevets750 said:


> Jon
> Here is a little history on my Monaco:
> The first re-edition Monaco was reference CS2110 with a flat black dial with the old Heuer shield, 30-minute chronograph counter at 9 o'clock, running seconds at 3 o'clock and date at 6 o'clock. Produced in a limited edition of 5,000 units, the Monaco CS2110 introduced a re-stylised case with the winding crown at 3 o'clock and new push-buttons. Inside, an ETA 2894 automatic movement.
> 
> [https://1]
> 
> The Monaco "Re-edition" CS2110 - 1998
> 
> This re-edition had great sales and critical successes so TAG Heuer quickly added new variations like reference CS2111, also produced in 5,000 units, which was characterised by a sculpted black dial with three counters.
> 
> [https://4]
> 
> Three counters for the Monaco reference.CS2111 produced in.1999
> 
> [https://1]
> 
> TAG Heuer advertisements promoting the Monaco "Re-Edition" series
> 
> In 1999, the luxury goods giant LVMH (Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy) S.A. presented a takeoffer offer which was accepted and resulted in LVMH owning nearly 100 percent of the Swiss company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## babermac

Raven Venture on a just-arrived Erika's Original Black Ops strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## monsieurxu

Enjoying my Millésime Merveilleux in Burgundy today... Have a great Wednesday friends!


----------



## BigAl60613




----------



## 41Mets

At work today


----------



## castlk




----------



## Homo Sapien X

Attended a musical with my Vintage Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Posting my humble datejust thinderbird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> Jon
> Here is a little history on my Monaco:
> The first re-edition Monaco was reference CS2110 with a flat black dial with the old Heuer shield, 30-minute chronograph counter at 9 o'clock, running seconds at 3 o'clock and date at 6 o'clock. Produced in a limited edition of 5,000 units, the Monaco CS2110 introduced a re-stylised case with the winding crown at 3 o'clock and new push-buttons. Inside, an ETA 2894 automatic movement.
> 
> [https://1]
> 
> The Monaco "Re-edition" CS2110 - 1998
> 
> This re-edition had great sales and critical successes so TAG Heuer quickly added new variations like reference CS2111, also produced in 5,000 units, which was characterised by a sculpted black dial with three counters.
> 
> [https://4]
> 
> Three counters for the Monaco reference.CS2111 produced in.1999
> 
> [https://1]
> 
> TAG Heuer advertisements promoting the Monaco "Re-Edition" series
> 
> In 1999, the luxury goods giant LVMH (Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy) S.A. presented a takeoffer offer which was accepted and resulted in LVMH owning nearly 100 percent of the Swiss company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Very interesting! Thanks for sharing the modern Monaco history. I'm familiar with reference CS2110 and have hoped I might pick one up some day. It's a beautiful watch.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Intramatic LE tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Morning coffee










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Squale on gasgasbones













G


----------



## RoryA1893

Vintage today for me

View attachment 13584625


----------



## Andrew T

Colt today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u

Rado - for casual style.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## DMCBanshee

First snow of the year this morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## grizzlebar

Back to the Bertucci to head back to the base


----------



## Kulprit

I almost wore my little Benrus bumper today, but it was buried in the watch box and I was running late.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Citizen solar today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday🐪🖖🏽


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector today


----------



## garydusa




----------



## buzz123




----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## pyddet

Oris BC3. It's probably my favorite casual watch so far.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## usclassic

H68411633

Sold all others


----------



## jrmynorcal

Goodspeed PETROL


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss Wednesday!









Have a happy hump day all!


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## heboil

MO from Stowa.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

New arrival - Neminus Spaceman (Mars Traveller model). I'll put up more pics in a proper topic tomorrow, but here are some poor wrist shots that show how the dial and planet catch the light. I've got a small area where the coating isn't even on one hard edge, and one index isn't quite perfect in position. Never sure whether to complain or not in these instances - you really have to look for the plating gap. It wears particularly nicely, good weight and a lovely sweep from the Selita movement.


----------



## J.D.B.

I like the wide, flat back for comfort.


----------



## jaw




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

(double posted again..)


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Knives and Lint

Beautiful fall day!...Have a good one gents b-)


----------



## Aggie88

Wow!



hun23 said:


> Explorer


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babermac

newest arrival, the Nodus Contrail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mchu004

First time I've changed the strap on this watch. I don't have any 19mm NATO straps but this 20mm kinda works. I'm digging it...

View attachment 13586447


----------



## vexXed

Zenith Surf.


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00 on OEM bracelet






​


----------



## carlhaluss

Bitten by the NOMOS bug today. Picked up this gorgeous 36mm Club 703 model:


----------



## Pimmsley

Loving the speedy today... cheers !









View attachment 13586603


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Cannonball

I'll enjoy this today as we work well into Friday.


----------



## PNIE

Pimmsley said:


> Loving the speedy today... cheers !


Great Speedy - congrats!

SDGM for me today










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Pimmsley said:


> Loving the speedy today... cheers !
> 
> View attachment 13586599
> 
> 
> View attachment 13586603
> 
> 
> View attachment 13586607


Great pics of a beautiful watch! I finally got to see one in real life a couple of weeks ago. Another client at the Omega Boutique brought his along to an event. I can totally understand why you love that model so much! I was wondering if I would ever see one in real life, now I'm a lot happier to have seen it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## 41Mets

Cool highlight of green underneath the hour hand


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## slorollin




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Relo60

b-)Thursday:-!


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## watchcrank_tx

DA37:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing II LE today


----------



## shine0727

IWC Portuguese Automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## virile




----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SamHill

Went shooting today. This Casio is the same exact model I wore as a kid in the 1980s. Back then it was a purely Japanese product, now it is cased in China. A whopping $10 on Amazon. Pros: Didn't mess up my good watch, super legible... and the pope wears this model. Not saying God is on my side, but if I'm at the range, I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Butler OOOI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

SamHill said:


> Went shooting today. This Casio is the same exact model I wore as a kid in the 1980s. Back then it was a purely Japanese product, now it is cased in China. A whopping $10 on Amazon. Pros: Didn't mess up my good watch, super legible... and the pope wears this model. Not saying God is on my side, but if I'm at the range, I'll take all the help I can get.
> 
> View attachment 13588105


 








https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...is-pope-francis-compared-to-his-predecessors-
Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day all!


----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> Cool highlight of green underneath the hour hand


Saw this in my most recent copy of Watchtime ...


----------



## imbamember

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro0223

Pre-wedding gift!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GMT ii


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajk1979




----------



## Grinny456

Better Late Than Never...


----------



## brrrdn

ebel btr gmt :]


----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## hollywoodphil

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's that strap come from? I've got a couple I think would work well with that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hollywoodphil

Another grab-bag watch. Pretty blue sunburst...and the case looks like the Millennium Falcon!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New Alkin Model One for the evening


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

Some green from today


----------



## al358

GS GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Raketa Peterhof Classic


----------



## ChiefJr

hollywoodphil said:


> Where's that strap come from? I've got a couple I think would work well with that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I just picked this up in the classified recently.

It's an actual Seiko 5 branded bund strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuhengdu

Wearing this today


----------



## ivanos

IWC day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Howard Blue


----------



## Rocket1991

ivanos said:


> IWC day
> 
> View attachment 13588997
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elegant and beautiful!


----------



## bigred7078

Halios Seaforth series III


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## t minus

I am wearing my new Casio slide-rule watch....


----------



## castlk




----------



## Juweinat

Wearing this while my yema superman is getting repaired under warranty and waiting for my new addition doxa sub 300 searambler 😍


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, early start, want to finish this job before midday, then relax for the start of the weekend
Today's wrist,companion Anonimo polluce 455 bronze













G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Andrew T

About to knock DST off 3 of these, the rest should do it themselves. I can never remember how to do it .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Christoph 40


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## Vlance




----------



## Barge




----------



## DutchMongolian

Not really on wrist but close?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Time to take off...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Coffee time with a momento from my first unit. You never forget your first.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## will70

Recent mod Sumo









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## endotreated




----------



## kiwi71

Hamilton Field Khaki Mechanical










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Beginning Friday with my new Alkin blue Model One on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
TGIF


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

















Since Dec 2017, the AT has dominated my rotation, worn every 4.4 days, with 23% of total wrist time.


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great Friday Guys!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ronkatct

Tissots Powermatic 80 Titanium Black


----------



## mrhightower11

Whattimeyougot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I got an Avenger series and I think these are highly underrated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Afternoon change


----------



## ChronoTraveler

View attachment 13590735


----------



## amgbda

Desk diving today. Just purchased a PAM 933 Mediterraneo - you can't have too many blue sunray dial dive watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Nevets750

JonS1967 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Duograph Chrono Klassic LE









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Just landed. 
Vertigo Pilot One.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas82




----------



## 41Mets

Damasko dc80

It is quite a good-looking watch, but I will have to give it a bit to see if it's draws me in more. I think it's done so the last few hours I've had it on, but like many others, it might not stick. Thoughts?


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Swapped to the Helm Khaki canvas.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T

41Mets said:


> Damasko dc80
> 
> It is quite a good-looking watch, but I will have to give it a bit to see if it's draws me in more. I think it's done so the last few hours I've had it on, but like many others, it might not stick. Thoughts?


It works well with the tattoo, in a colour coordinated sort of way. 
It's a good looking watch, but only you can decide if it's a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Andrew T said:


> It works well with the tattoo, in a colour coordinated sort of way.
> It's a good looking watch, but only you can decide if it's a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually think I like the way it looks better in the photos, so that must mean I like the look of it from afar, so I should give it time to see how I like it up close and personal.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember




----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> Damasko dc80
> 
> It is quite a good-looking watch, but I will have to give it a bit to see if it's draws me in more. I think it's done so the last few hours I've had it on, but like many others, it might not stick. Thoughts?


Ich will!


----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> I actually think I like the way it looks better in the photos, so that must mean I like the look of it from afar, so I should give it time to see how I like it up close and personal.


I owned one for 5 days and my issue was legibility so it was returned. I had the white chrono hands but I don't think it would have made a difference if I had tried the green (which was out of stock when I ordered it). The lack of arabic numerals, the countdown bezel, and white cross hairs on the dial made it impossible to get a fast read, and what's the point of a central minutes chrono if not instant legibility? Also: I have a weird thing where I need active seconds on an automatic. 
It's kind of a sterile watch, imho.
Kudos to Damasko though -- for a young company to make a central minutes chrono movement in-house is insanely impressive. Just wish they would take that movement and put it in something useful. 
Will be very interested to hear what you eventually decide.


----------



## 41Mets

Vioviv said:


> I owned one for 5 days and my issue was 100% legibility so it was returned. I had the white chrono hands but I don't think it would have made a difference. The lack of arabic numerals, the countdown bezel, and white cross hairs on the dial made it impossible to get a fast read, and what's the point of a central minutes chrono if not instant legibility? Also: I have a weird thing where I need active seconds on an automatic.
> Kudos to Damasko though -- for a young company to make a central minutes chrono movement in-house is insanely impressive. Just wish they would take that movement and put it in something useful.
> Will be very interested to hear what you eventually decide.


I agree a out the central seconds. We will see if I miss it enough or not.


----------



## thejollywatcher

New arrival. NTH Nazario Sauro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stcrown




----------



## Aggie88

Nice! I had a Guinand chronograph on order when they shut down then reopened. I never ended up completing the sale but I think they are great quality watches at a reasonable price.



Nevets750 said:


> Guinand Duograph Chrono Klassic LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmano

My pristine vintage Tissot 44670-2. Has been in the family since new, about 1974.
H


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1







​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## watchingandwaiting

My 2nd Doxa pickup in a few weeks (I've got the bug :- )


----------



## Nevets750

Aggie88 said:


> Nice! I had a Guinand chronograph on order when they shut down then reopened. I never ended up completing the sale but I think they are great quality watches at a reasonable price.


Thanks Aggie. I agree completely on the value. Well made and a great watch for the money.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great weekend guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival today! Fits like a glove on my 6.75" wrist. Running at +3 after first few hours.


----------



## armandob

Breitling SOH II

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

GO DODGERS!


----------



## ronkatct

Starking black with bracelet


----------



## PNIE

Vratislavia Conceptum Chrono S.8










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Certina DS2 Precidrive HAQ chrono:


----------



## hoppes-no9

203 Arktis


----------



## 41Mets

It's off now but it's what I'm wearing.


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103 st on DrunkArtStraps leather.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> Damasko dc80
> 
> It is quite a good-looking watch, but I will have to give it a bit to see if it's draws me in more. I think it's done so the last few hours I've had it on, but like many others, it might not stick. Thoughts?


I really like it Jay,
And from what I read those Damasko are the real deal.
The green pops & suits your tattoo. 
As always you need to bond with it otherwise you will never wear it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on a Tudor canvas strap.these Tudor straps are really comfterble.

























G


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campodan

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

LP hunting with the Tactico TC2


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> I really like it Jay,
> And from what I read those Damasko are the real deal.
> The green pops & suits your tattoo.
> As always you need to bond with it otherwise you will never wear it.
> G


Thank you, G. I'll give it some time to see if we bond.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma

Nighthawk...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld




----------



## JonS1967

Wore two of my favorites today. Started with this...








... and switched to this....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo

.. in the nick of time!


----------



## Watchcollector21

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo
Looks awsome on the Erika's strap. So cool.
G


----------



## thejollywatcher

Watchcollector21 said:


> Perfect combo
> Looks awsome on the Erika's strap. So cool.
> G


Thanks! Hard to go wrong with Erika's straps. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## GMBarbakoff

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Went on vacation and forgot my watch box. luckily this horrible thing was in my duffle bag. I'm stuck with it for a few days. Bought it originally because it blew me away that you could get a 200m diver for $40 bucks. Bought it to compare to my 'luxury' watches. Better than nothing... or maybe not?


----------



## erikclabaugh

3777-14 LPP on a new Drunkart strap


----------



## virile




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183







​


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Knives and Lint

Mt. Rainier with the Explorer II...Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## joepac

Khaki Navy Sub









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Sawtooth Sunday.


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Halios Seaforth Grey 12Hr


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Latest acquisition. Love the watch, not crazy about the proportions of the bracelet, so I put it on a Eulit canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## alexandrov




----------



## ThaWatcher

The seamaster.


----------



## endotreated

Omega. Aqua. Terra.


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARB007









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Halios Tropik B:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazelle83

Currently loving this one...


----------



## Rivarama




----------



## Knives and Lint

And on the 7th day, I rest...typically while wearing a fun vintage piece, which in this case is a vintage (birth-year) Seiko chrono with a teal dial.

Have a great Sunday gents b-)


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 41Mets

DMCBanshee said:


> Stowa Seatime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Looks awesome.


----------



## Vioviv




----------



## Jeep99dad

Late to the party but I've been wearing the Tockr Blue Air Defender


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius (it's raining today 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa ND513RD


----------



## Andrew T

Blasphemy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wore this all weekend. Took some shots with my new camera tonight. Playing.


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## risvim




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Pimmsley

Sunny Monday with the speedy racing...


----------



## hollywoodphil

Perlative Ceronometer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21

Meeting in central London, on wrist, my TT1 on combat leather.












G


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## FTE

Vintage Longa (Gilomen & Cie. / Heliosa Watch Co) with Fesla movement on striped nato strap


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Grey on grey Halios Seaforth


----------



## Glacier

New strap breathes new life into old watch!

Didn't really register / was in doubt when I heard reviewers describing these rubber straps as uber supple and spell ultra good... but gosh it's true!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

KEMMNER Navy Ltd 

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## CarlosB

3rd Gen Monster @ Work


----------



## Nevets750

Coffee with my Panerai Submersible PAM 682









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander GMT this morning to start the work week.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

Good morning Wisers


----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> Good morning Wisers
> 
> View attachment 13597893
> View attachment 13597895


That's nice


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhightower11

I get to pretend to be a doctor today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Wearing my wife's Nomos today. Somehow she manages to beat the H out of it. Stilll looks hot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## tommyboy31

Forgot to post some pics yesterday, g-shock while getting my lazy butt out for a little hike. And today is my Stowa, again.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Made in japan


----------



## tmnc

watchingandwaiting said:


> Grey on grey Halios Seaforth
> 
> View attachment 13597553
> 
> 
> View attachment 13597555


The is amazing looking!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Jeep99dad said:


> That's nice


Thank you,sir????


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

MOTFM as Archie would say...


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## endotreated




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

Congrats to Red Sox fans!


----------



## Wolfsatz

Nighthawk Monday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JacobC

Relaxing at Starbucks during lunch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim

tommyboy31 said:


> Forgot to post some pics yesterday, g-shock while getting my lazy butt out for a little hike. And today is my Stowa, again.


That's the right watch for a hike


----------



## oso2276

Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

risvim said:


> That's the right watch for a hike


That watch made it through several hundred patrols in Iraq so yeah, it's definitely tough enough for the woods in my town.


----------



## Heljestrand

Dressy beater.


----------



## armandob

Oris 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virile




----------



## 41Mets

At rehearsal


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## 7Pines

NOS Hamilton 'Trent'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vioviv said:


> Congrats to Red Sox fans!
> 
> View attachment 13598453
> 
> 
> View attachment 13598459


Stunning piece mate,
Really like this one, very hard to find & it looks really cool on wrist. Enjoy.
G


----------



## anrex

a


----------



## Sir-Guy

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610 today. Hard to resist such a tough and reliable little watch!


----------



## risvim




----------



## Itubij

I like your go anywhere, do anything attitude.


----------



## TX-WJ

Diver today. Love it on the angus jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## Jeep99dad

STO turtle on bracelet


----------



## erikclabaugh

Trusty old Sub on new aged leather from Hodinkee (JPM).


----------



## buzz123




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B






​


----------



## Aaron Garon

Cartier tank divan with Bambam the bear.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

erikclabaugh said:


> Trusty old Sub on new aged leather from Hodinkee (JPM).


As petah would say "That's freakin sweet!!!"


----------



## castlk




----------



## medic1

My internet was down for a week... so here's a few of the watches I was wearing.....


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## amgbda

Piaget Altiplano 900P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marv524

Khaki Mechanical on olive green nubuck









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## imbamember

Garmin 645 Music

Highly recommended over Apple Watch 4 for runners, AW4 battery sucks with GPS/Music on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Black Bay


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

McQueen









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

LLD









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

watchingandwaiting said:


> View attachment 13600375
> 
> 
> View attachment 13600381


Very nice- what brand of strap is that? thanks


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

Buenos dias!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## sueno213

Doctors appointment with Mr Journe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday😄🖖🏽


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Shoe shine!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB




----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## sticky

MM300


----------



## mguffin2k6

Fortis Flieger


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## 7Pines

Enjoying the 'throwbackness' of this Hamilton Trent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## PNIE

Guten TAG 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74




----------



## RuggerAl




----------



## mrb12186

Oldie but goodie, SNKN01









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## J.D.B.

Three-base hit in the bang-for-the-buck department from Xiaomi.


----------



## Robotaz

Some pretty trippy pieces today. I like it.


----------



## texag03

Armida A6 after a good day's work.


----------



## erikclabaugh

LPP today


----------



## BigAl60613

Pulsar Panda Dial 🐼


----------



## Cencalhd

Helson SD 45


----------



## Aggie88

Going to church


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## took

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## virile




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369







​


----------



## sleepyhead123

This. Someone's not happy about it though. :-d


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Greg75

AP ROO RG44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Rolex datejust41 right now.


----------



## medic1

Edit: Best Strap (opinions)


----------



## castlk




----------



## endotreated

Oris BC4


----------



## JonS1967

Hamilton tonight. Kind of digging the quality of light in my garage!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Seiko SARW013 with lacquer dial aka "Urushi" dial. Was about to sell this one but changed my mind :-s


----------



## JacobC

Level.5x said:


> Seiko SARW013 with lacquer dial aka "Urushi" dial. Was about to sell this one but changed my mind :-s
> 
> View attachment 13602361
> 
> 
> View attachment 13602363
> 
> 
> View attachment 13602365
> 
> 
> View attachment 13602375


I think my Urushi dial is a lifer IMO. I think you'd regret letting yours go.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Level.5x

JacobC said:


> I think my Urushi dial is a lifer IMO. I think you'd regret letting yours go.


I hear you. Ive definitely changed my mind after wearing it today.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Sea Ram


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Lunch time .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Alpina Seastrong Heritage -- love it!

(p.s. forgot to set date this morning and didn't notice until I had already snapped these pics).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jupera2005

Octo









Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dshirts74

SeaDweller


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Halloween!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Halloween today, so wearing a skeleton, the CIGA design square, one of the few wearable skeletons I've found:


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sir-Guy

I like that strap choice, @tmnc! Complements the Hamilton nicely. 

Citizen diver for me. It's a little big for my 6.5" wrist, but I consulted myself and I'm okay with it. 










I might throw it on leather as the OEM rubber isn't really doing it for me, especially past summer!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Sector for a day filled with meetings.


----------



## Relo60

😀😄 🎃👻👻🎃


----------



## Knives and Lint

Fitting page number for the day. Have a safe one friends b-)


----------



## ZM-73

This thread reaches page 666 on Halloween. Hopefully not a bad omen


----------



## Itubij

I love this groovy little thing we have going on...


----------



## rickpal14

A little orange for Halloween!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613

Timex for my son and I.


----------



## Jamerson

Some Breguet love today









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB

Welcome to the family...


----------



## DutchMongolian

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## risvim




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

70 degree day on Halloween in New Jersey. Beautiful, blue sunny skies.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Oris BC4



















G


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE

.









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

My 2nd Abyss 400, just in time for Halloween


----------



## Jeep99dad

PVD Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Dshirts74

Halios Signal Orange Sapphire Bezel. Seems fitting today 🤔


----------



## LCandela




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## stbob

Happy Halloween...








_BM8475-26E
_


----------



## thecuborican

Tisell Flight watch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## JonS1967

Oris Big Crown Original for work today.








GMT for handing out candy to the trick or treaters. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on Citizen OEM bracelet






​


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## PNIE

Was yesterday, but willing to hop on my wrist again...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

EcoDrive on new strap :- )


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW?....Show 'EM!!! M.k*** Part 4*


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect on Toxicrooroo


----------



## MarceloTK

Blue!









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz

I'm trying to wear one for several days now. Slowing the rotation down.


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Another day with the new storm chaser on the new Hadley Roma strap. Now I cam finally figure out exactly how far I am from that lightning....in kilometers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro

Hello guys!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmontana

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 13601183
> 
> 
> View attachment 13601185
> 
> 
> View attachment 13601187


Cool picture and watch! Curious - what camera did you take this with? The color filter is really nice.


----------



## mehlvin48

View attachment IMG_20180504_055100.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## Nevets750

Hamilton Intra-Matic









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning everyone!


----------



## El-Duderino

Navitimer for this drive.


----------



## DutchMongolian

SM300 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Work grind...









Time is a gift...


----------



## Knives and Lint

rkmontana said:


> Cool picture and watch! Curious - what camera did you take this with? The color filter is really nice.


Thanks! I'm just shooting with a Sony RX100 compact point-and-shoot. I'm still on a gen 1 (of VI) and due for an upgrade soon. Great little camera IMO, and perfect for me because it packs light.


----------



## risvim




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue


----------



## dino8791

Plus, my Uncle Seiko tropic strap arrived today and I immediately put it on a 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan

Ray Ray?


----------



## kiwi71

Ball









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox.

Had this one up for sale and decided nah...gave it a nice brushed finish and new strap. Lovin it again.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Skindiving today!


----------



## jgreco99

Knives and Lint said:


> And on the 7th day, I rest...typically while wearing a fun vintage piece, which in this case is a vintage (birth-year) Seiko chrono with a teal dial.
> 
> Have a great Sunday gents b-)
> 
> View attachment 13595873
> 
> 
> View attachment 13595875
> 
> 
> View attachment 13595877
> 
> 
> View attachment 13595879


Nice pics! What reference is that?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## rickpal14

Just out of the box!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stcrown




----------



## joepac

Stop!.... Hammy time!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Seiko Presage "Starlight"

(beautiful dial, but hard to photograph well with a phone camera!)


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Helson Brass Shark Diver 42 Blue Jade stone dial on a blue Helm canvas strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGIF, & flighty Friday













G


----------



## ZM-73

watchingandwaiting said:


> Seiko Presage "Starlight"
> 
> (beautiful dial, but hard to photograph well with a phone camera!)
> 
> View attachment 13608039
> 
> 
> View attachment 13608041
> 
> 
> View attachment 13608043


Great watch and, actually, the photos look good. Have a seatbelt NATO one the way, are they comfortable? They certainly look it.


----------



## andsan

Certina DS 200


----------



## anrex

Seiko Padi


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Kulprit

After talking King Seiko yesterday, I almost wore my 5625-7000 today, but when I woke up it looked like it might storm, so back in the watchbox it went.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Reunited and now on leather NATO


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Cencalhd

Work watch, G-Shock GA100

Takes a severe beating at work, doesn't look too terrible, and when it gets dirty I just throw it in the washing machine with the laundry.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Currently wearing Paola Fanton's A-13A, homage to the cockpit clock of the same name:


----------



## chance4u

Armand Nicolet LR8


----------



## Jeep99dad

It's FarerFriday


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Gulfmaster


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

F'kn Friday!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Glycine Combat Sub =]


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Vintage Chronograph Diver 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

Rolex Datejust today


----------



## watchingandwaiting

ZM-73 said:


> Great watch and, actually, the photos look good. Have a seatbelt NATO one the way, are they comfortable? They certainly look it.


Yes, they're comfortable -- though even the "seatbelt" NATOs are not all made equally. I've got a whole bunch of them from different companies, and some just seem to fit the wrist better / have a more comfortable texture, even when they seem to be of equal quality on first assessment.


----------



## omeglycine

Out front, getting home from work:










And then out back, I discovered a new arrival


----------



## Itubij

Added some sunshine to the day


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Afternoon change to the CP-2, freshly returned from repair to a sticky chrono pusher:


----------



## smaf1003




----------



## cortman

Frederique Constant moonphase.










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today. TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky

Seiko Business A for a business trip.


----------



## erikclabaugh

MKII Key West today.


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

I just realized that I've been wearing it all day with the wrong date set lol


----------



## Watchcollector21

Meeting at fortenam & mason this evening, still with my TC3.3













G


----------



## virile




----------



## al358




----------



## Mchu004

Fall


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## rkmontana

Have a good Nite everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003

Date night with wife in New Orleans, Arnaud's French 75 Bar.


----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

watchcrank said:


> Afternoon change to the CP-2, freshly returned from repair to a sticky chrono pusher:
> 
> View attachment 13609335


Great watch and picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Thunderbolt #JakeB


----------



## anrex




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Sinn 104 -- trying it out on winter camo :- )


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Jon. My wife bought it for me a few years back and I promised her I would always wear it when I need to throw on a suit, which these days isn't too often!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

watchcrank said:


> Afternoon change to the CP-2, freshly returned from repair to a sticky chrono pusher:
> 
> View attachment 13609335


Great pic! Curious how long you had yours before you needed the repairs? I had to send mine in for a full service a few months after buying it. Thankfully it was under warranty!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't seen one of those in a while... hawaii rocks


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on Tudor strap.













G


----------



## 41Mets

Go cats! Is a big upset a possibility?!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Disney world!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7




----------



## papagioro

Quiet time










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N950FD


----------



## CastorTroy3

What do we think? To much Gap? Love the strap and am wondering if I "need" it in 20, 22, and 24.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613

Seiko SLK092


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## ronkatct

My Black Beauty Starking. Back to its original strap.


----------



## kiwi71

CastorTroy3 said:


> What do we think? To much Gap? Love the strap and am wondering if I "need" it in 20, 22, and 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go a little wider. Very nice watch btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

NTM IWC MKXV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Food and wine at epcot


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! It's actually the 2nd time I've owned the Sinn 6015 Moonphase. It sat in customs for >3 weeks from Japan. I thought it was lost.


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G

Waltham









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that day lume, @dino8791!

For me, this one for a cocktail party tonight, to go with a blue tie.


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## bobo90

Pianegonda no park for sushi night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Early morning, sunrise over the Pacific before a great day of fishing with my son. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I've been waiting 2 months to take this pic. Hamilton at Hamilton.


----------



## Dragon58




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Nodus Triest - Just noticed the date is wrong!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jamerson

Big Blue









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

B&R tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e






​


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Thunderbolt


----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## Mushroomhead

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph 2 Rose gold )


----------



## Mushroomhead

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph 2 Rose gold )


----------



## Mushroomhead




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Magrette Dual Time 18


----------



## dantan

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## VicLeChic

Rolex Yacht-Master, reference 116622.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Skin Diver, have a great Sunday guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Started Sunday with the Farer Eldridge chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## virile




----------



## omeglycine

This one again.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Strap change.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

virile said:


> View attachment 13613927


Superb. Love that watch on bracelet.


----------



## PNIE

Sunday it is...










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

I've had the Sinn for<1 day and the strap broke off the spring bar and the watch fell on the hardwood floor. The crystal cracked


----------



## 59yukon01

Diving thru the woods today with the pooch.


----------



## medic1

omeglycine said:


> Out front, getting home from work:


Love the Rollie....


----------



## watchdaddy1

Clebar









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My datejust41 lookalike  . It is Seiko 5 time. Nice watch - chincy bracelet.:roll:


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day!


----------



## medic1

My favorite, most comfortable, thinnest handwind, but I can barely see the hands.....


----------



## Incompass

Wearing the Bell relaxing with the dogs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

Steinhardt OVM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

My wife has seen hundreds of watches come and go. She rarely says anything about them.

Today she says, "that is a very nice watch!" I said thanks and told her it only cost about $300. She was like, "Wow, it looks very expensive".

Just goes to show. My wife is a WIS.


----------



## watchingandwaiting

medic1 said:


> My favorite, most comfortable, thinnest handwind, but I can barely see the hands.....
> 
> View attachment 13614597
> 
> 
> View attachment 13614627


Gorgeous watch -- would like to get a full-on skeleton like this at some point... but my first reaction looking at the pictures (before reading your comment), aside from how awesome it looks, is that it is very hard to see the hands! My existing semi-skeleton watch shares this problem...


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> My wife has seen hundreds of watches come and go. She rarely says anything about them.
> 
> Today she says, "that is a very nice watch!" I said thanks and told her it only cost about $300. She was like, "Wow, it looks very expensive".
> 
> Just goes to show. My wife is a WIS.


I've had both the SS on bracelet, and PVD versions. Loved them both, although didn't like the bracelet. Still my favorite looking Chrono, and wished I had kept one of them.

Your wife has good taste as they are a great watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 1stcrown




----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

virile said:


> View attachment 13613927


Stunning...


----------



## Rokovakian

I'm going to start a new trend.


----------



## jimiwilli

Aggie88 said:


> I've had the Sinn for<1 day and the strap broke off the spring bar and the watch fell on the hardwood floor. The crystal cracked


Wow, I'd be pretty PO. That's a beautiful looking Sinn though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela

Not all day, just for a moment at the Windup show in NYC


----------



## Aggie88

jimiwilli said:


> Wow, I'd be pretty PO. That's a beautiful looking Sinn though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to be calm...maybe replace with a sapphire crystal?


----------



## skyefalcon6

Wife made chili tonight.


----------



## tommy_boy

My Glyvicta with a cerakote, on a DON strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L





​


----------



## maguirejp

For Sunday and Monday, my Seagull 1963 re-issue
Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## JacobC

Aggie88 said:


> I'm going to be calm...maybe replace with a sapphire crystal?


Sapphire is a worthy upgrade!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk




----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

Junghans Comet Illuminator









Poslano sa mog Huawei Mate 10 Pro koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Right now!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 2mWingspan




----------



## Grinny456

Aggie88 said:


> I've had the Sinn for<1 day and the strap broke off the spring bar and the watch fell on the hardwood floor. The crystal cracked


OUCH!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Relo60

😊😀😄Monday🖖🏽


----------



## Kulprit

A nasty, balmy November day. If it's going to rain all day, the weather could at least have the common decency to be cold enough for me to wear a raincoat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS Diver on BALL NATO strap


----------



## Vioviv

Microbrand Monday!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Monster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JacobC

Mondaine Monday


----------



## Greg75

ROO RG44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jaw




----------



## tiki5698

The one watch I brought to Hawaii...


----------



## hopscottch

Vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## franco60

Root Beer today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Key West


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## amgbda

Breguet Tradition GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zagato1750

Neptune









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

I'm a little intimidated putting my new watch up on the forum after the last few classics. Just unboxed my new old military vintage..


----------



## Mchu004

Trying a rubber strap on the Mark XVIII today. Not sure on the look, but it's super comfy!


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## RMUSE

Monday. Came today. I now have a Babylon and a Babylon II. The II is kind of icy looking, right for winter. But the cheaper Babylon is much warmer and I think I like it better.


----------



## mwheatley

This for the week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

B&R again today. Kind of digging the light ray that came through my window this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today in some theatrical lighting.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## RuggerAl

Got this one delivered today, after about 7 years of passive and active searching.


----------



## JacobC

RuggerAl said:


> Got this one delivered today, after about 7 years of passive and active searching.


Wow!


----------



## oso2276

Cosmonaut









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Thunderbolt #JakeB


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## Trekkie

Timex "Snoopy" edition


----------



## Mushroomhead




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Dievas Vortex Tactical


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Valimor Caliburnus -- New arrival via Kickstarter.

I have to say I like it, even if it (to my tastes) skirts dangerously close to "awesome, but ridiculous" territory with it's somewhat over the top Games-of-Thronesey "Fantasy" detailing.

The watch face is made out of granite (they call it "natural black galaxy granite"), which is quite attractive (and what convinced me to back the project) though not easy to photograph well with a phone camera.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kulprit

No surprises










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ZM-73

New strap; seatbelt NATO.


----------



## ZM-73

watchingandwaiting said:


> Valimor Caliburnus -- New arrival via Kickstarter.
> 
> I have to say I like it, even if it (to my tastes) skirts dangerously close to "awesome, but ridiculous" territory with it's somewhat over the top Games-of-Thronesey "Fantasy" detailing.
> 
> The watch face is made out of granite (they call it "natural black galaxy granite"), which is quite attractive (and what convinced me to back the project) though not easy to photograph well with a phone camera.
> 
> View attachment 13618749
> View attachment 13618747
> View attachment 13618745


At the risk of sounding "awesome, but ridiculous", I like it.


----------



## oso2276

125









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## Louie777

Time for yard work!


----------



## anrex

Seiko on a rally


----------



## heboil

Longines LLD on Erika's Originals.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Wingman


----------



## YellowBullet

OP 114300









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

11/6/18: SSC667 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

My phone will not pick up the beauty of the enamel dial and blued hands of this SARW 011


----------



## schnitzerphoto

heboil said:


> Longines LLD on Erika's Originals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


One of my all-time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Monster









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My Guanqin arrived yesterday. Very nice with the special pricing on Gearbest.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning from Jax, FL
Picture from the hotel with view over the lake to my office here  pretty convenient


----------



## Mmpaste

SSA283.


----------



## Vioviv

AT Tuesday!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Deep Blue Day Night T100.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Madison today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flagg82

Home sick today, rocking the Ginault Ocean Rover. Really love this watch!


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Louie777

jmanlay said:


>


Nice canvas! It looks great!


----------



## manofrolex

Louie777 said:


> Nice canvas! It looks great!


Thanks triple 7
DrunkArt makes a killer canvas strap imho


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Getting lots of wrist time.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

JonS1967 said:


> Madison today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch. Keep waiting for one to pop up for sale on the forum.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

New arrival chaps

























Not the watch guys, the Porshe 
G


----------



## mrb12186

New to me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Vioviv

watchingandwaiting said:


> Valimor Caliburnus -- New arrival via Kickstarter.
> 
> I have to say I like it, even if it (to my tastes) skirts dangerously close to "awesome, but ridiculous" territory with it's somewhat over the top Games-of-Thronesey "Fantasy" detailing.
> 
> The watch face is made out of granite (they call it "natural black galaxy granite"), which is quite attractive (and what convinced me to back the project) though not easy to photograph well with a phone camera.


I love it. If Tyrion Lannister wore a watch, it would look exactly like this ... Wear it in good health!


----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## DilliTime

A trendified Speedy joins me for the red eye to Yangon this morning.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stcrown




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## iam7head

Milgauss GV for the morning


----------



## JonS1967

GMBarbakoff said:


> Love that watch. Keep waiting for one to pop up for sale on the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! Pictures don't do it justice. It's a gorgeous watch. I'm thrilled with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Pimmsley

Nice day, have a good one all...


----------



## castlk




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

iam7head said:


> Milgauss GV for the morning


Perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

jmanlay said:


>


This is my grail. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today's choice


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## medic1




----------



## virile




----------



## dantan

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

As I am knew on here, I would have loved to show you one I particularly like. I'm not really very keen on this one, albeit there isn't anything very wrong with it. 300m WR, 46mm, German brand despite the name, keeps accurate time, and is quite robust.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## amg786

Save the oceans Samurai








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This may be the least expensive watch I ever purchase. Pretty sure I got it below $20 about 7 or 8 years ago for a service based camping trip in Hawaii.

True definition of a tool watch for the time, without ever having thought in that way at that time. I got it because I knew I wanted to wear a watch that I could beat up, get dirty, wear in the water, set an alarm, and just do whatever with. I have never changed the battery, probably never changed the time since I got it, but it still says Wednesday the 7th and the time is only about 4 minutes ahead after 7 years. It's also the first time I've worn it in about six years.


----------



## cairoanan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Seawolf


----------



## Nevets750

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Kulprit

And the beat goes on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Tudor aeronaut









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01

SKX175 today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps again


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss Wednesday ...

















Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## amgbda

Breitling Chronomat 41

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex

Tudor BB


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday members:-!

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## rayshinsan

Tissot Couturier


----------



## BigAl60613

Pulsar Y182


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## INTERIMLAMB

Disk Jumping Hour Watch, I made it roughly. It has a Seiko-Epson Automatic with power-reserve.


----------



## spunz83

Seiko Alpinist SARB017. Just look at that gorgeous sunburst! This watch changes to a different shade of green and gold everytime u see it frm a different angle. Its just never boring to look at!









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Astonmartini

Rocking the SARB017 today. Took this picture at the top of a Welsh mountain last week, seemed like the right place for a watch with a picture of a mountain on the caseback.


----------



## spunz83

Astonmartini said:


> Rocking the SARB017 today. Took this picture at the top of a Welsh mountain last week, seemed like the right place for a watch with a picture of a mountain on the caseback.
> View attachment 13623133


Amen! You just cant go wrong with a sarb017. Looks good on any occasion and any dress code. Seiko really got it right with this watch.

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Watchcollector21

Early start, first watch of the day TC2













G


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## anrex

Tudor


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth Gen III









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## amgbda

GMT-Master II BLNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Watchcollector21

Afternoon swap, for a meeting













G


----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

My first re-buy: Mercer Airfoil on a #Straps4aCure nato from C&B...


----------



## mngdew

My first GMT/Diver watch.


----------



## joeshoup

Vintage afternoon


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## 41Mets

Awaiting the arrival of Mr Black Bay black tomorrow, wearing Yoda again today. There were so many times when the light caught it in different ways today that I couldn't help but take a lot of shots. Here are a few of them.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## JacobC

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 13625247


Super!


----------



## Dshirts74

Speedy!


----------



## carlhaluss

Same here again. Biggest watch I have owned, and so comfortable. Over the past couple of months, I have worn this more than any other of my watches. PAM 673:


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

A second day with my new Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. It has not gained or lost a single second in the past 24 hours, so I am very pleased with the accuracy of this automatic movement. I was not fond of the non-tapering bracelet, though, so I changed it out for a brown watch strap that I already had. After I put it on, I noticed that the color of the strap matches the color of the number 24 on the watch.







​


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Same here again. Biggest watch I have owned, and so comfortable. Over the past couple of months, I have worn this more than any other of my watches. PAM 673:


Awesome! Great photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Sinn 556i!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

For this Friday, New shoes for the Breitling Areomarine GMT,

























G


----------



## jovani




----------



## Pun

Jaeger-LeCoultre Geophysic


----------



## kl.lampret

Bambino v4









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## vujen

Aerocompax Friday!


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Weird -- my post seems to have disappeared. Here we go again:

Neminus Spaceman Earth Dweller -- new arrival via Kickstarter.

Super happy with this one so far -- a stunner in real life, but tough to photograph well.


----------



## mali

Original Oris ChronOris.









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

6309-7040 1985


----------



## King_Neptune

Been wearing this one all month so far. Took a few pics to try to show off this truly outstanding Breitling for Bentley strap.


----------



## Heljestrand

GS on leather


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

After a week of being rainy and hot, I was glad to wake up this morning to find it rainy and cold. At least now I can wear a raincoat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back home and happy to have the Farer Eldridge back on my wrist


----------



## 41Mets

This pre-owned black bay with the in-house movement arrived today. Better than I even hoped. Full kit only about four months old. I love it.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Second strap change on my newly-acquired Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102. I didn't like the non-tapering bracelet. I put on a brown leather strap that I had, but it still didn't seem just right. Then I remembered a Citizen faux alligator strap that came on a titanium perpetual calendar watch. Some of these Glycines come with alligator pattern straps, so it looks right to me.







​


----------



## 59yukon01

After 3 days this is averaging +2.5 s/d. Only 1 of the 6 overpriced 6r15's I've owned or had have performed like this.


----------



## JonS1967

1956 Seamaster handed down from the original owner, my dad 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

This one has gotten more wrist time in the last three weeks than all the others combined. I'm loving the patina on the strap and how well it fits the watch.


----------



## anrex

squale


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hoping to go Exploring this weekend...Have a good one, friends b-)


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JonS1967

Taking my son camping this weekend so I'm switching to this tough Russian. Have a great weekend everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotitonme

My crusty and trusty Armida A-1...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dino8791

Grey Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 13627059


That's a gorgeous piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Fresh off the plane (FedEx plane, lol):


----------



## ryanduffels

My favorite


----------



## ryanduffels

dino8791 said:


> Grey Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great mod!!!


----------



## umarrajs

Just landed...........finally a 'reasonably' priced Bronze GMT. Strap compliments the blue dial perfectly.
My first British watch...........Three cheers for Chris Ward!!


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Zelos Helmsman II- just arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

ryanduffels said:


> Great mod!!!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74

​


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this one

Alkin on DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas to start the weekend


----------



## J.D.B.

Iggy just in


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1







​


----------



## Barge

I need to know various timezones around the world... so


----------



## marv524

Keeping me company on a long train ride today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Trekker on Martu leather
























G


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## dino8791

TexasTee said:


>


That is a really good looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

My go to beater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Received this Rio Strap by accident from Gnomon's for a Damasko DA20 Vintage order, which was a total mismatch. True of the matter, I did not even ordered an extra strap for this watch purchase. Boy, what luck. Not that it was a free band, but how I was trying so diligently trying to find a perfect strap for my Seiko Zimbe-Seventh Gen. Thank you Gnomon!!!


----------



## vujen

lovely, isn't it?


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Snowy morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## franco60

Scubapro 500 on original Isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Picture of my 2 beauties 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

NATO diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Day 2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750

Ultrathin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cencalhd

Oris sixty-five, 42mm on Oris nato


----------



## househalfman

Zelos Mako Teal on an Aqua Blue Barton Silicone...


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver #FredHead


----------



## 59yukon01

Day 4 just because.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Dshirts74

Seaforth


----------



## Ong88

Cheerful Arabic numerals racing dial.


----------



## jimiwilli

Haven't worn this one since I added the Big Pilot to the collection. Wife and I are on our way out for date night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Loving my old school Invicta with a specialty IPA, breadstick and beer cheese.


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Day 2


The Black Bay is quite nice. Which reference is this one Mets?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> The Black Bay is quite nice. Which reference is this one Mets?


Don't have the exact reference handy but it's the in house version


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Don't have the exact reference handy but it's the in house version


Wow are you kidding me? You don't have it committed to memory?


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Wow are you kidding me? You don't have it committed to memory?


That's not my M.O.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM682 Submersible









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Stopped by one of my favorite nearby spots today and it was so nice out that I just had to stay for sunset. Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## castlk




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## alexandrov




----------



## Ong88




----------



## mpaler




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Adina Oceaneer for Armistice Day.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Relo60

Have a peaceful and relaxing Sunday on this Remembrance Day🌺🖖🏽


----------



## cairoanan

OVM 2.0









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

For what it's worth, trying to capture some of the detail of the dial today. Unfortunately, both my photography equipment and skills are poor, and every smudge of dirt is showing up:-(


----------



## sentinel711

Sunday morning cigar anyone









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## ChiefJr

anrex said:


> View attachment 13632215


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a158w

hello !









wish everybody a nice day


----------



## Jeep99dad

thank you to all our vets and their family too 

I've been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD


----------



## liwang22

PAM112 running errands before Sunday Night Football.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Diving thru the woods again with the pooch.


----------



## Field

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

Third day in a row. Tomorrow I'll change. Looks great in the sun.


----------



## Watchcollector21

View attachment 13632771
View attachment 13632777

























G


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## VanAdian




----------



## Vioviv




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I have always been a big fan of the Visodate. If I ever shed my collection down to 2-3, I'm going to pick one up.



marv524 said:


> Keeping me company on a long train ride today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet

Sailor Diver









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103St on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## anrex

Yea Sir Baker Mansfield!!!


----------



## anrex

forgotten my attachments, see how this Browns Fan reacts...


----------



## Damian Ross

Omega SMP









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee




----------



## Edwin M Escobar

My 40mm Hamilton Khaki









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## castlk




----------



## slideit

Cocktail Hour on bracelet


__
https://flic.kr/p/P5qDfF


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## hun23

Explorer ii


----------



## OfficerCamp

Late night at the Taco Bell drive through haha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Still have a hand-wind on


----------



## took

Most versatile piece I've owned. From board meetings to the racetrack, and out in the jeep today,









Time is a gift...


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spunz83

My beater watch and my travelling companion Seiko 5 SNZG15.










Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## vujen

Universal Geneve Aerocompax-monday!


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5 SSA067K1


----------



## sentinel711

.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

Bulova Moon Watch ... the other moon watch ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great week guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Heljestrand

Secured with a Breitling buckle


----------



## Mrs Wiggles




----------



## 59yukon01

This one again even though I keep telling myself I need to sell it since it rarely gets worn anymore.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## watchvaultnyc

just back from the watchmaker!


----------



## mkawakami

It's Movember, so I'm wearing my Oris divers sixty five Movember edition. Note the mustache on the strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750

Scuba dude









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## Vioviv

Last night before a movie I got myself a Panerai ...









... catalogue. I tried on a few 42mm Radiomirs ... beautiful watches, not something I would have considered at 44-47mm, but now definitely on the list. I had that brief "life is short" urge that accounts for half my rotation and unconsciously reached for my card ...









... but the urge passed when I noticed they had a Montblanc 1858 chrono (very nice, btw). As I walked empty-handed to meet my brood at the theater, I passed by a small watch repair shop that is an AD for G-Shocks, Seikos, Citizens, and ... I spotted a Bulova 262 KHz A-11 homage in the discount section for $200 and tried it on. Really impressed by the quality and vintage vibe, _and_ it's a HAQ. Then I felt guilty knowing I was going to go home to buy it on ebay for $100, so I asked him if he'd take $125, he countered at $135, and I wore it out of the shop.









Gotta say, I'm about as happy with my new $135 Bulova as I would have been with a $7k Panerai. I got a great watch and I feel like I made $6,865 in the process. It's a wonderful hobby where an affordable watch can get you just as excited as a luxury watch. 
Anyway, sorry for the novella. Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## J.D.B.

Angel Monday


----------



## usclassic

Mondaine Monday


----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! I thought I would try vintage with patina...cool watch.


----------



## mnf67

IWC today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB

Works much better on the rubber than the canvas


----------



## ronkatct

Winner Steam Punk. Nice $17 watch :-d.

Cheap but pretty. Cheap lousy plastic strap.:think:


----------



## Heljestrand

November Monday


----------



## Watchcollector21

Back on bracelet for the winter.













G


----------



## Jeep99dad

Custom Undone Aqua


----------



## 41Mets

Green for the first time in a handful of days. Got some of the better photos of this dial that I've gotten with my camera phone.


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Green for the first time in a handful of days. Got some of the better photos of this dial that I've gotten with my camera phone.


I really wish I could get the watch in that size but without the date.


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> I really wish I could get the watch in that size but without the date.


Yeah the no date is too small, I think. I love a date on the watch and this is so GO that I'm happy to have it. But I get why people prefer the look with no date


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Yeah the no date is too small, I think. I love a date on the watch and this is so GO that I'm happy to have it. But I get why people prefer the look with no date


I'm not hard core anti date I just think, to me, the dial would look best uninterrupted with that texture.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Took advantage of the kids being off school and went on a little day hike with the fam today

























































A quick change of clothes in the ride and I was ready to go grab a nice steak on the way home...Great day b-)


----------



## JLS36

Puffy coat, slim watch









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Just got this Citizen "Spider" chronograph today off the 'bay. From Peru to Houston in 4 days.

Nice little column-wheel, fly back chrono.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Barrister89

Maybe I should set the date. Nah


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sickondivers

OVM


----------



## LinuxJonCB

MuckyMark said:


>


Of all the watches I've flipped, I regret that model aquaracer the most.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Nevets750

41Mets said:


> Green for the first time in a handful of days. Got some of the better photos of this dial that I've gotten with my camera phone.


That is such a cool piece!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

https://i.postimg.cc/jqvvbL8c/38-C33-C64-E0-E6-422-A-ADEF-E0-ECF8-F1-A0-C5.jpg


----------



## sentinel711

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Got this to do a review, and I'm liking it A LOT









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tanjecterly

The new Smiths Everest.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anrex

.`


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
Wearing the Monta blue Ocean King today


----------



## Bosshog104

Loving the old stuff today. So classy and patina'd. Wish I saw more of these out and about instead of fit-bits and apples.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Andrew T

Haven't posted in a couple of weeks due to work going off the scale.
This one today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Training week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Bulova


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## YellowBullet

OP









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

EOT Model 22 built by RGM ...

















... but it sure would be nice to have a ship to go along with it ...


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## MarceloTK

Dan Henry 1964









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## Relo60

Good day members:-!

CW C60 Trident 600 Vintage


----------



## 41Mets

YellowBullet said:


> OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nicely done


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samginko

Maratac


----------



## pyddet

Still can't get over how well this 1964 wears.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

SeaDweller


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Another day with the Zelos Helmsman II.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Well, after receiving the Citizen Spider last night, I picked up this Bullhead at lunch. Oh happy day!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKMtnBiker

SMPc









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Self assembled tricompax









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen


----------



## mnf67

Explorer 14270:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer GMT LE tonight


----------



## castlk




----------



## took

Banging gears!









Time is a gift...


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Fresh from the mailbox, Zelos DMT from a fellow WUS user.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos on a new strap from ManCaveLeather (Etsy).


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Explorer Mk1


----------



## Watchcollector21

Seiko Atlas today


----------



## papagioro

Good morning, boys!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## sentinel711

Heading back to work with beater.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

G-SHOCK









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

Picked this up yesterday:










My first GS and what a beauty! The overall package on this one comes so very close to perfection for me!

Until I can justify a Lange, Patek, or Journe, I am happy with my three Seiko collection: snowflake, tuna, and skx 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

sammers said:


> G-SHOCK


I like the classic "10:08" time, but with the digital G-Shock. Cheeky!


----------



## anrex

New release, Seiko Sumo


----------



## cairoanan

C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## scucivolo

Been in cryosleep for too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## VanAdian




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got this yesterday, keeping it on wrist again today


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG007









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

I need coffee ...


----------



## Relo60

😀🐪 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## Jeep99dad

Another Farer today, the Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps leather.


----------



## medic1

from the Glycine fire sale


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Zelos DMT on Haveston NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

TH Monaco :]


----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## anrex

Sumo


----------



## SilverSurfer777

EBEL 1911 Discovery


----------



## SilverSurfer777

EBEL 1911 Discovery


----------



## Krekmanski

Walking the dog 🙂


----------



## househalfman




----------



## anabuki




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just finished to put a domed sapphire and new bezel on this SKX011. I love the result!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Perseverence

I FINALLY got my hands on a Minuteman Watch.

I've wanted one for a long time, there just wasn't a fit in my collection. I hated that, though, because I have a soft spot for watches assembled in the USA and this particular company employs veterans. And, of course, there's what I do for a living.

Then they came out with the Team Rubicon watch, another great organization, and knew I had to have one.

This is number TR121 with the 955.112 ETA movement. I enjoy the coloring on thr front as well; I used to be Cav in the Army, and red and white are their colors.

I look forward to taking it out on my next adventure.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu

Millésime Merveilleux in Burgundy today...


----------



## Nevets750

EMG DL-63 Reverse Panda









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican

medic1 said:


> from the Glycine fire sale
> 
> View attachment 13640437


Which glycine model is this? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schnitzerphoto

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So nice. Which model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD Black dial for the evening


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Parnis Portuguese 
IWC homage
Looks good and tells good time.
If it conks out, throw it away and buy a new one.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Glycine Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Turtle with the office stash


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Bosshog104

nf


----------



## ronkatct

Winner Longines homage.

Terrible bracelet and crown that pokes my wrist. But a beauty and cheap:-!.


----------



## berni29

GS Titanium diver today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## jupera2005

Breitling SO








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## green_pea




----------



## dino8791

schnitzerphoto said:


> So nice. Which model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SRP775, modded w/ boxed sapphire and coin edge bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Dan Henry









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

GS









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Damasko DA20


----------



## 41Mets

It's in the details


----------



## Berty234




----------



## Heljestrand

5 course wine dinner tonight


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

"La Mer, Beyond the sea waiting for me....."

Have a good one:-!


----------



## 59yukon01

Had a little ice storm last night. There is just nothing good about winter imo, and it's not officially here for another month.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

41Mets said:


> It's in the details


I've always wander what that dial looks like in person.. very nice watch indeed, congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. More rain today but the Blancpain Bathyscaphe is rain proof fortunately


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jupera2005

Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## took

Work Grind 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Itubij

Still "chillin" with this piece. It has spent a lot of time on my wrist recently


----------



## VanAdian

Still lovin the Railmaster


----------



## pyddet

I've been neglecting this little Tudor...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy

Orient Defender 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Well, it's like 33 degrees with snow on the ground, and I'm in a sweater and boots, so naturally it's a Seiko diver today.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

















Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch, 38mm, Cal 1005 (base ETA/Peseux 7001), on a vintage Seiko bracelet.


----------



## househalfman

On a toxicroo nato...


----------



## dino8791

Pepsi  mod.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Artego 500m, snow is here!


----------



## Cronauer

Good morning!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carloscastro7

Seiko starlight









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Gorgeous!



Heljestrand said:


> 5 course wine dinner tonight
> View attachment 13642469


----------



## Dshirts74

Max Bill


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## RLC

1946...


----------



## mguffin2k6




----------



## Bosshog104

Full metal today

Have a good evening!


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## kiwi71

OM today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Back on bracelet. Everything with a bracelet option is better on the bracelet.


----------



## spunz83

Newly acquired Squale 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica.

Big shout out to Anders and Gnomon Watches for the excellent service and speedy delivery!









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

All's right with the world...


----------



## berni29

On the wrist as I type....in Hong Kong










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova Accutron - 100th Anniversary 1975


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## King_Neptune

Just performed a mid-month strap change.;-)


----------



## CastorTroy3

Ranger on Hirsch Tritone Antelope.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Squale


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## berni29

That's an interesting GS. I have a more standard one on this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and happy Friday.

Farer Lander gmt for me 
TGIF


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## sentinel711

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

Don't laugh...it's a great daily driver.😂

Bob


----------



## tmnc

RLC said:


> Don't laugh...it's a great daily driver.
> 
> Bob


Is the rotor as loud as people claim?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning all! Have a nice Friday!


----------



## RLC

tmnc said:


> Is the rotor as loud as people claim?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Doesn't bother me...try this test you may be surprised. 
Ware one of your 'good' watches to bed, put your arm under the pillow and listen.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Itubij

It does what it is designed to do - tell time and be tough...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Itubij said:


> It does what it is designed to do - tell time and be tough...


Looks great! I like the beefy crown on those.

SNE435 for me.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Every WIS household should own at least one G!


----------



## Relo60

Friday:-!


----------



## gordonhurst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#SKX009 #StrapCode #OldSchool


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Acting crazy today and wearing the BB to the gym!!


----------



## dino8791

kiwi71 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture of a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## Jamerson

Speedy on Hermes strap. Their leather is on a whole different level 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Life for a dad with a 9 year old girl


----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

ARMIDA #A1 #Strapcode


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Pilot Chrono


----------



## gdanko

Marathon TSAR









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Berty234

The weekender


----------



## anrex




----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer pocket shot


----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest


----------



## anrex

Love the new issue of the Seiko Sumo...


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK

Dan Henry









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

It's been the  Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas all morning


----------



## gdanko

Those are awesome!


MDT IT said:


>


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

The light one


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the weekend :-!


----------



## Parkgate

A bit of fun.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GMBarbakoff

Stormchaser again









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan

Bambini


----------



## pyddet

Attending a friend's wedding today, so I just had to wear this new to me Longines Dolce Vita.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## gordonhurst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

DigiTuna.


----------



## dino8791

Picking up BBQ!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## watchcrank_tx

Wearing the U200 SDR this afternoon:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## army scope jockey

Right out of the 70s. Omega speedmaster TV









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05

wearing my beater today. We have a fun filled day of washing 2 cars and then editing photos from the last race meet.

Love this watch with the strap combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

That car


----------



## thejollywatcher

Complementing the blue day wheel.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## medic1

thejollywatcher said:


> Complementing the blue day wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I need a solar watch..... |>
> 
> Banging around with a Glycine


----------



## 41Mets

Back on gunny blue strap.


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## 41Mets

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 13647671


Is that gold or just the lighting? Looks sexy. The watch, not the wrist.


----------



## 41Mets

watchcrank said:


> Wearing the U200 SDR this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 13648695


I often don't love brown straps with a big, black watch, but that thread really ties it all together!!!


----------



## Sital




----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Deep Blue Recon T100









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

AT ... have a nice Saturday all!


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth Gen III









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

JonS1967 said:


> Hammy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Intra Matic 68 Jon!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

41Mets said:


> Is that gold or just the lighting? Looks sexy. The watch, not the wrist.


Understood...:-d

Yes, it's what Omega refers to as "orange gold". ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Gilt


----------



## emonje

Newest addition.


----------



## bbasch

Date night ... she loved me before I had my Omega










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> Love that Intra Matic 68 Jon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm really enjoying this watch. It's nicely made and I think it looks amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1







​


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Zelos DMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

41Mets said:


> I often don't love brown straps with a big, black watch, but that thread really ties it all together!!!


Thanks! I am partial to brown or tan straps with black dials, but I agree the black thread helps a lot to reduce the clash of the juxtaposition.

There's just one thing though, regarding the word "big": the U200 is only 37mm. :-d (On the other hand, it's 17mm thick, so it is awfully chunky for a small watch.)


----------



## green_pea




----------



## lvt




----------



## sickondivers

PROMETHEUS #Piranah


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## cairoanan

Hydro-Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee

Geckota K3, good morning guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer


----------



## xj4sonx

Trying out the 1981 seiko 6309 on an uncle seiko tropic strap

I think I still prefer it on nato









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## suzublu




----------



## Helson_hyped

Going this route









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gordonhurst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honestsheet

Happy Sunday









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## sillo38

My 16700


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Currently wearing the green-dailed Malvern Slimline:


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hollywoodphil

New (old) arrival.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Resting up today, watching some football, and rotating through some birth-year pieces for fun. Staring out with an Omega and switching to the Pogue later for some grilling. Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

PS: my 13-YO daughter came home from her sleepover so I'm adding in her Mr Jones jump hour. She has a pretty decent rotation, including a Seiko SNK809, a Timex Mk1, and her trusty Timex running watch.


----------



## amg786

Guilloched dial EP 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 41Mets

Seemingly random Mercedes store in a mall with this incredible car. And I happened to have on my Glashütte.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## scucivolo

Injection day.. so an Alarm is mandatory! (Photo taken yesterday though)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Sunday almost over but thank God for the weekend😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Apia




----------



## Itubij

Something a little dressy for church and evening downtime.


----------



## Tom Schneider

Moved my Tudor BB back to the bracelet and remembered just how good it looks.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Sital




----------



## Nevets750

41Mets said:


> Seemingly random Mercedes store in a mall with this incredible car. And I happened to have on my Glashütte.


Very cool!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## issey.miyake

Why not both?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## castlk




----------



## oso2276

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303







​


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

Thought this one was a tad to big













So I am sticking with the Raven today







G


----------



## risvim

sillo38 said:


> My 16700


Nice shot, I love this classic piece


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Homo Sapien X

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13652483


I love this heritage 1945

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Heljestrand

Binge wearing the 38mm almost sector dial (silvery champagne) Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm trying out a new calf leather strap today.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Business meetings today so I went with the beautiful Pelton Sector

Have a great day.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## nglasi98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Stowa Ikarus









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris Big Crown to to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MDT IT said:


>


Nice watch and jacket 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning friends


----------



## brrrdn

TIMEX Marlin Snoopy :]


----------



## Vioviv

Vostok! Morning all!


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## cortman

The croc-o-calf leather strap that came with my beloved FC moonphase was stiff beyond usability. It forced the watch to hover above the top of my wrist or else slide to the side. I'll be buying a couple new straps for it on Black Friday, but in the meanwhile I have it on a black perlon NATO. Dress watches on NATO straps always look dumb and this is no exception, but I really wanted to wear this while waiting on new proper straps. So here we are, lol.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Top 5 watch for me. Doesn't wear as big as it looks in the photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I went with the seaforth today...


----------



## Barge

Like most days i went with my favorite Oris


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## risvim




----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change to the Skindiver







G


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dino8791

Oris BC3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## Itubij

Fun and affordable


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just picked it up from my AD 
#41/50 IS Only Limited Edition Zenith Cronometro Tipo 2 partnership with Wounded Warriors Project


----------



## ronkatct

Tissots Powermatic 80 Titanium


----------



## jquinn1127

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

dino8791 said:


> Oris BC3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome lume shot!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## monsieurxu

Celadon Yue Fei today... Have a great day friends!

Photo courtesy of Brad Holmes of Worn and Wound


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked it up from my AD
> #41/50 IS Only Limited Edition Zenith Cronometro Tipo 2 partnership with Wounded Warriors Project


Bryce, you have the best taste in watches. Another great one!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## sickondivers

#SKX009 #Classic #Strapcode #Sapphire


----------



## mpaler




----------



## Andrew T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

hongkongtaipan said:


> Bryce, you have the best taste in watches. Another great one!


Thank you  you're too kind. 
Now time to find a strap for it


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## cairoanan

Snorkel


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kulprit

I was feeling the itch to switch watches; instead I decided to put this guy back on its bracelet. I did have to steal a link from the Corgeut to get it sized, however. Now I just need a way to indelibly mark the Corgeut link to avoid future confusion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

No question on what I'm wearing today


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## gdanko

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

My dad's bday today. Wearing the last watch he owned. His trusty Timex.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

T-mex 👍
Bob


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JacobC

Nomos for lunch


----------



## VanAdian

Nomos at work


----------



## MarceloTK

Little speedy today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 41Mets

Sometimes I love the amazing Sunburst and others the really deep blue shown here is just gorgeous!


----------



## bbasch

Seiko Sarb 035 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Apia




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning Andrew
Pure class mate.
G


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

Seiko SARB today


----------



## ronkatct

It is Guanjin time


----------



## Tom Schneider

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really need to pick one of these up! Great picture too.


----------



## erikclabaugh

S500 on a Heuerville strap.


----------



## Nevets750

Having a high end dinner of waffle fries and a chicken gyro.  Accompanying me is my newly arrived Jaeger Lecoultre Master Compressor Ceramic Chrono. I had an earlier version of this that I sold, and I really wanted this 2017 version from the first time I saw it. I finally found this one at a reasonable price on Crown and Caliber. They gave me very reasonable trade in allowances on a couple other pieces, and the rest is history! Although it's big at 46mm, the inner bezel makes the dial and the overall case feel a bit smaller. The ceramic is very light, so it's quite comfortable. Cheers!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

erikclabaugh said:


> S500 on a Heuerville strap.


Nice piece!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Late upload today...


----------



## castlk




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533







​


----------



## Andrew T

Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning Andrew
> Pure class mate.
> G


Cheers Gino, very much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Speeedy at work


----------



## Black5

My go-to travel watch in Holiday mode.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## WichitaViajero

Orient Star open heart


----------



## tmy

Timex from '79 today. Love the clear dial. Perfect legibility 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## Kulprit

I scavenged a second link off the Corgeut and now this fits perfectly. I have to say, Corgeut did such a good job copying Tudor's bracelet that I ended up having to score the underside of those links so I could tell them apart from the real ones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## campodan

Let the traveling begin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jazzmaster

'Tis the season... ;-)


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## 59yukon01

Final day of my 3 day wear routine.


----------



## 41Mets

Jazzmaster said:


> 'Tis the season... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13658913


Nicely done. And I'll counter.


----------



## Vioviv

Wearing this very early this morning ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigred7078




----------



## Sir-Guy

@Grinny456, that RW looks sharp. I really like how legible it is. I kind of regret not grabbing one at that sale price earlier this year!

Here's a not-as-legible-but-still-fun Citizen solar diver.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13658911


That Raymond Weil is a really sharp watch w/some solid specs. Thanks for sharing and wear it in good health!


----------



## RSDA




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a 🐋🐪😊 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## armandob

Omega Seamaster Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Glashutte today.
Plus tried on some watches for fun.


----------



## tommyboy31

One of these days I'll capture the blue without all the glare.


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

I finally set this one back to standard time today, so I will wear it for the rest of the day.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

I was looking for a beater that had a large dial, black face, sapphire crystal, easy to read numbers, 100M water resistance, and decent lume. It's running about 4-5 sec/day fast. Not bad. |>


----------



## J.D.B.

The dark version


----------



## ronkatct

Citizen 8350 white


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## since01




----------



## Nevets750

Lume shot of the JLC Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryancharles

Longines silver arrow re-issue


----------



## ryancharles

Longines silver arrow


----------



## Nevets750

41Mets said:


> Glashutte today.
> Plus tried on some watches for fun.


Seems like a fun outing! What did you think of the El Primero 36000VPH? I've always liked that one, but I wound up buying the El Primero Classic Cars. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs

Seiko Landmaster on the prowl for turkeys









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## J.D.B.

neat old find, nearly unmarked.


----------



## 41Mets

Nevets750 said:


> Seems like a fun outing! What did you think of the El Primero 36000VPH? I've always liked that one, but I wound up buying the El Primero Classic Cars. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It was quite gorgeous. But as I said to the guy in the store, if I were going to go with one of their watches and a Chrono at that, I don't know if I'd be able to hold off from getting one of the multi color Chronos


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## iam7head

Happy Thanksgiving, have early 8+GMT early celebration with my fellow American expats here.


----------



## KMR

iam7head said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, have early 8+GMT early celebration with my fellow American expats here.


The watch is nice and all..... but I want to know about that jacket?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## RomeoT

New to me Oris 65.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vintage Seamaster for work today.









Panerai tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Barge said:


> Like most days i went with my favorite Oris


Love this Oris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

ARMIDA #A1


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 41Mets

Do you feel like the green is too green?


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Extreme Beater on the road :- )


----------



## berni29

Won't be wearing this to work very often, but I only got it yesterday evening, so had to today. GS SBGJ021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Turtle Day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Nevets750

iam7head said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, have early 8+GMT early celebration with my fellow American expats here.


Love the functional button holes...the watch is nice too!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## JL Pettimore

Happy Thanksgiving



What is everybody having today? I've got New York strip and baked taters on the menu here.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

Happy Thanksgiving to those that are feasting today.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

On this Thanksgiving Day in the US, I'm thankful to everyone on the forum for the camaraderie and all the photos of lovely watches. Wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving.

Wearing this Nomos Orion Midnight (LE for Timeless) today to the family feast:


----------



## Vioviv

Making pies (well, helping my better half make pumpkin pie from scratch - including her own secret pie crust formula & pumpkin from our Halloween victims) ...









And the best stuffing is of course made from good ole American bread ...









HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL! Have a wonderful peaceful day!


----------



## buzz123

Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Eerie


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## PNIE

Chronoris 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar

Decided to dress up a bit tonight.


----------



## 41Mets

Watching some TV at my dad's


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## since01




----------



## Sir-Guy

@nevets750, love that EP! Looks fantastic. I love the colors, the date window, and the minutes sub-dial overlapping the hours. Great fit on you.

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical for me tonight. Stepped away from the table to bounce the little guy on my knee, and apparently take a happy snap for WUS!


----------



## LCandela

Salmon dial


----------



## Nevets750

Sir-Guy said:


> @nevets750, love that EP! Looks fantastic. I love the colors, the date window, and the minutes sub-dial overlapping the hours. Great fit on you.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical for me tonight. Stepped away from the table to bounce the little guy on my knee, and apparently take a happy snap for WUS!


Thanks for the comments. It's really a fun watch to wear!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

iam7head said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, have early 8+GMT early celebration with my fellow American expats here.


Holy smokes, great combo all around. I want details on that jacket!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Speedy MK II.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ZM-73

Pepsi Mako


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## nomanmir

my inaugural wrist shot on watchuseek!


----------



## anrex

nomanmir said:


> View attachment 13663187
> my inaugural wrist shot on watchuseek!


Welcome aboard. Love your TinTin!!!


----------



## anrex




----------



## dino8791

LCandela said:


> Salmon dial


Perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pun

New Gent Swatch just bought.


----------



## Nevets750

Magrette Moana Pacific Kara. I tend to view this as a *summer* watch so it gets cheated out of wrist time. Time to change that!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

RomeoT said:


> New to me Oris 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great ! ; D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

tynan.nida said:


> Looks great ! ; D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, already ordered a couple of tasty leather straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian




----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer on IWC Alligator


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice new Railmaster, @VanAdian! Looks sharp. 

Hamilton hand-winder for me.


----------



## jovani




----------



## DTDiver

Hamilton Khaki Field 42... pile poil sur le 12 !!


----------



## papagioro

Bye!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## vercimber

Good morning, everybody. I have two or three grails. One was finally found.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome, @vercimber! Man, that's sharp on you. Congrats on getting a grail!


----------



## Vioviv

Heljestrand said:


> Bucherer on IWC Alligator


Dang, beautiful watch!


----------



## Vioviv

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01

SKX175 on a new Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber. Getting back to my flat vent roots and I like it.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## ronkatct

It is cocktail time:-d


----------



## JonS1967

Panerai today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13664305


Where can I get one of these bad boys??

Mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Apia




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## al358

Heljestrand said:


> Bucherer on IWC Alligator
> View attachment 13663757
> View attachment 13663759


Simply stunning! Wear her in the very best of health.


----------



## drhr

op


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Tudor jumbo









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## took

Choices









Time is a gift...


----------



## medic1

Almost ready to move on in my rotation.....


----------



## medic1

DP

The post didn't register so I refreshed the screen and got a double....


----------



## gdanko

Accutron Gemini
Valjoux 7750









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kent302

Orient Mako II with a new black water resistent leather strap. I love this watch! I practically never take it off and it keeps amazing time, an average of (minus a few days) of 0.0 deviation sine Oct 12!!!!


----------



## Watchman64

The Green Marine.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Paul Ramon

MitchCumsteen said:


> Where can I get one of these bad boys??
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, mine is in the sales forum!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marv524

My companion for today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Seiko Saturday










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F Bucherer Patravi Autodate 38mm stainless steel on IWC Alligator


----------



## dino8791

I'm a dork









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Fliegerstaffel on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Jazzmaster

Today, it's the Senator Chronograph, Capital Edition...


----------



## anrex




----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great day Guys  Raven Deep









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## skyefalcon6

Seiko Saturday!


----------



## Vioviv

On the (very choppy) water today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Sinn 556.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Off to cut the Christmas tree today, wearing the Explorer II b-)


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftAngle

Just picked this up. It's an $18.95 restoration from India (I prefer to spend my fortune on historic race cars, not watches). 
I'll disassemble it once I get home, but I've dealt with this individual before and know his work. At the most, some screws and crowns have had to be replaced, but the innards have always been cleaned. The case back needs a bit of polishing on this one but the face looks pristine.
View attachment 13666673
View attachment 13666673
View attachment 13666673
View attachment 13666673


----------



## 59yukon01

Still loving the US GL831.


----------



## ronkatct

Benyar. A bit big for me, but at $35.00, it is worth it.


----------



## tommyboy31

Stowa for my family's Thanksgiving: Part II


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## al358

Having a beer with some pretzels sitting next to the fireplace. Have a great night and enjoy your evening!


----------



## ChuckW

.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern

Wearing my Aqua Terra to see Hamilton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## since01




----------



## al358

Jeep99dad said:


>


That is one killer timepiece!!!! Wear it in the very best of health.


----------



## al358

dino8791 said:


> I'm a dork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!!!!!


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## maylebox

Dinner with the wife tonight so I brought out the wedding watch


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## took

Little Elephant Grain Bison with the SMP for dinner.









Time is a gift...


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Breitling Colt
> View attachment 13667377


Pure class ZM,
Beautiful piece, enjoy.
G


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Pure class ZM,
> Beautiful piece, enjoy.
> G


Thanks. At 37mm it's a bit small for my liking, but a bund really helps.


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer and a morning shave


----------



## DMCBanshee

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21

Sticking with the TC2 today, teaching my daughter how to cook a traditional Italian dish.













G


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vioviv

Happy Sunday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

LOOOOpah!


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 😊👍🏽🙏🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Relo60

Watchcollector21 said:


> Sticking with the TC2 today, teaching my daughter how to cook a traditional Italian dish.
> View attachment 13668117
> View attachment 13668123
> 
> G


Have always admired the case and dial design of the TC2 from afar. Hope Tactico revives it.... And now let's eat😛😛😜


----------



## mpaler

Nothing screams Happy Holidays like a gift of a watch...but it just feels too small so back it will go. My wife still gets bonus points for trying
View attachment 13668943


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ronkatct

Winner


----------



## Nevets750

Hanging out with the pooch and my Panerai Submersible 682









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital




----------



## endotreated

Sunday's Best.


----------



## Toddski1

6309-7049 Hong Kong Dial from Aug. '87


----------



## erikclabaugh

Jenny for Sunday errands


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## glen8ak

My little 7S26-0030 (SKX013??)


----------



## amgbda

Moser Endeavour Dual Time Tourbillon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glen8ak

Changed My Mind...


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver
Love this watch, what a great value


----------



## Dowantwatches

Zodiac Sea Wolf on a rubber Bonetto strap. Sorry, crappy phone pic...


----------



## since01




----------



## jlatassa

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6309-7049 Hong Kong Dial from Aug. '87


looks good!


----------



## spunz83

Seiko SPB039J1









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Seiko Sunday


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Smallest house in a nice neighborhood


----------



## marv524

Khaki auto 42mil










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

I used a hairbrush to obtain this brushed finish and to remove the polished beveled edge.


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith LE on DrunkArtStraps leather to start the work week


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Slava SL104SWH (DG2813 movement)_









_Redmi 5 Plus photo_


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday WUSers:-!


----------



## marv524

sorry double post


----------



## marv524

what model is this?

thanks



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01

marv524 said:


> what model is this?
> 
> thanks


Seiko SPB053J


----------



## marv524

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko SPB053J


Thanks! The shade of blue is stunning

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex

Damasko


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

Just got this from the UK hope it's genuine, I think it is, anyone know? Seiko Bellmatic, 4006-5060?


----------



## Sebast975

Geckota E-01


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

I have no idea what time it is, but this Guanjin is a nice looking watch!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Made of Lucerne


----------



## tommyboy31

Even in awful lighting I think this orange really pops.


----------



## since01




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## ronkatct

Winner again so yesterday's picture.


----------



## castlk




----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianboisseree

Zenith Captain Chrono ....


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## sickondivers

Prometheus #PIRANAH


----------



## Smorodina

Navitimer today









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_Raketa for blind (2601.Н movement). The glass can be lifted and the time is determined by touching the hands and tabs on the dial tactilely._ _Photo by Redmi 5 Plus._


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Old faithful


----------



## Heljestrand

Patravi Autodate


----------



## marv524

On its 2nd day










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning all
Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Monta Triumph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Nice for a $10 watch









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani




----------



## Miggy17

Ginault OR


----------



## 59yukon01

I hate snow!


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday:-!


----------



## 41Mets

Greenie today


----------



## Berty234




----------



## Itubij

Simple and easy to read.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Timewalker Tuesday!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ronkatct

My $15 Forsining arrived today. It was a 11-11 buy. Another Forsining skeletal is arriving soon.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

loving the new canvas


----------



## Markoni BG

DIY


----------



## issey.miyake

Soggy day today so working from home..

Geckota Winstone Strap for my Speedy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

loving the new canvas
View attachment 13675051


----------



## Averroes




----------



## 41Mets

Watch friend at work


----------



## ronkatct

Updated picture of my new Forsining. The earlier post was blurry. It was not $15.00+ but $12. The $15.80 watch arrives soon. I wonder how they make a profit on making a watch and shipping it all the way to the seller. I guess by cutting out the middle man, they still make a profit. The wholesale cost to consumer cost differential is about five times.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## since01




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## LeftAngle

This is the watch I wore for the 1996 Olympic Summer Yachting Games.


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Lovely









Time is a gift...


----------



## iam7head

Sub for the humpday


----------



## castlk




----------



## army scope jockey

844 case Heuer 1000 on OEM oyster









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

army scope jockey said:


> 844 case Heuer 1000 on OEM oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Old school cool


----------



## mpaler

View attachment 13676117


----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Beater Wednesday - Surprisingly good lume for such a cheap watch


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_"Cardinal" (Raketa 2609.H) with strap Bros _








_
Photo - Redmi 5 Plus._


----------



## Fructus Temporum

del


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

I'm wearing my iPod for a change.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #Thunderbolt #JakeB


----------



## jovani




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## Grinny456

*Thanks again, Bill...*


----------



## oso2276

Sea gull









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

Got this last night and forgot to take it off when I went to bed. Great for deep sleeps, at least...









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thrills




----------



## Mjatk

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto on my Tudor NATO


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jkmeth

Speedy Wednesday in the office









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

Kingston on new B&S nato!


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian

MK40 Wednesday


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Vioviv

Morning y'all!


----------



## anrex

:


----------



## jfwund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Several times I've said I'll get rid of this one. Each time I wear it, I find it harder to part with it...


----------



## campodan




----------



## climbtime40

View attachment 13677485


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

BBN


----------



## ady1989




----------



## ChuckW

.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Chrono Klassic LE









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets

New straps... One unconventional but I like!!


----------



## ronkatct

Was using my new $12.08 Forsining at work today.









Then my $15.80 Forsining arrived this evening. This came with box and a soft strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656







​


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

PROMETHEUS #Piranah


----------



## sprosinac

now









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Fructus Temporum

_GT&FQ RIDER M001 (Sea-Gull ST1780 movement)_









_Redmi 5 Plus photo._


----------



## BenjaminoBissetti

Retro Thursday


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Extreme Beater goes in search of Mantas :- )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## risvim




----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer and daily shave


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

``


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Robotaz

It's hard to describe, but this new model is on another level than the one before it. It's not just the specs. It even looks significantly updated. Looks much, much better in person than pics. Not very photogenic in my opinion.


----------



## Miggy17

Tudor sub


----------



## cairoanan

Old faithful


----------



## 59yukon01

New arrival STO on a DAS canvas I had laying around.


----------



## Relo60

Good morning all


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Time-Arrow


----------



## Greg75

D-blue 126660









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Vioviv

Vostok!


----------



## Itubij

Out for coffee run. Sometimes simplicity is best.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Robotaz said:


> It's hard to describe, but this new model is on another level than the one before it. It's not just the specs. It even looks significantly updated. Looks much, much better in person than pics. Not very photogenic in my opinion.


That really looks quite nice on you. The indices, angled chapter ring, and the lug edges (very nicely done) all bring it together. Great size on you! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## haxonwax

PAM312


----------



## DMCBanshee

As me 33 years old 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love it, @DMCBanshee!

Citizen diver for me today.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Sir-Guy said:


> Love it, @DMCBanshee!
> 
> Citizen diver for me today.


Thanks Guy, love your blue diver too 

Best,
Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

Forsining


----------



## ronkatct

double post


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## kiwi71

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## since01




----------



## Black5

Seiko H357 Duo











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronosis


----------



## 41Mets

Would have been better on a strap with this outfit but, who cares!!


----------



## JonS1967

brianboisseree said:


> Zenith Captain Chrono ....


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Seamaster today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Seamaster AQ!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13678717


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## mpaler




----------



## LCandela




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on Hirsch brown strap







​


----------



## blueradish

Stuckx Rock


----------



## dantan

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Centre Seconds.


----------



## sprosinac

now









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_SLAVA SL108 (Sea-Gull ST1632 movement)_









_Photo -Redmi 5 Plus_


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MDT IT

SBDX001


----------



## marv524

Back to the originals


----------



## BigEd

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13679819
> 
> 
> Vostok!


Hi,

Is this an specific model, or a modified.
If specific, can you supply the model reference.

Regards


----------



## berni29

This evening........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jkmeth

Speedy Friday.
Happy Friday everyone!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer


----------



## RLC

My most serious...

Bob


----------



## anrex

Damasko


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Monster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13681593
> View attachment 13681595


Show off 

Congrats! Haven't seen your CS. I've thought about doing the same and adding a CS to my 99.1, except maybe asking Dirk if he'd do a green dial for me (similar in color to the London Reverso).


----------



## 41Mets

On new strap


----------



## andsan

Rolex and malt


----------



## MichaelB25

I much prefer the looks of it on the bracelet, but the Everest strap is so darned comfortable I haven't been able to bring myself to change it off.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Magrette Dual Time 18 on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

UndoneXPeanut in the house


----------



## gav1230

As much as I love mechanical timepieces, I have to confess that I've given in and wore a smart watch today...


----------



## robbsguitar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## cortman

Wearing the quartz Frederique Constant moonphase, on a new Rios1931 genuine croc strap.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Barge




----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

Haven't had a chance to sneak in a wrist shot today, so here's what I was wearing exactly one year ago today ...









A rare automatic Scurfa D1, with an NH35 movement in place of its usual quartz. I really don't like any non-Russian divers ... just not my style ... but this was perhaps the coolest one I have owned to date.


----------



## jaw




----------



## omeglycine

Evening switch and terrible pic










A little bit better picture:










I don't always wear my Dornblüth, but when I do, it's apparently with a white and blue checkered shirt


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Robotaz

This is my second. Horrible regret selling the first. This is by far the best all around diver I've ever seen if you really dive. Unbeatable.


----------



## since01




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1 on a Victorinox OEM strap. This was a TJ Maxx buy - $169.99. I really like the larger than usual subdials.







​


----------



## CastorTroy3

Trip to Disney with the kids. My wife decided to wear one of mine today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo

omeglycine said:


> Show off
> 
> Congrats! Haven't seen your CS. I've thought about doing the same and adding a CS to my 99.1, except maybe asking Dirk if he'd do a green dial for me (similar in color to the London Reverso).


I only received the watch yesterday.....they do a ceramic dial for the cs now in different colours. I prefer the traditional dial finish though.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marv524

Dressy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## Fructus Temporum

_ZARIA (2009.B movemen, 21j)_

















_Redmi 5 Plus Photo_


----------



## sprosinac

now









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## PNIE

Driftmasters GP


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Just changed the battery on this Tissot Seastar 660. The bezel used to be painted the same blue as the dial but has peeled off.
This one's a real beater, toured with me around the world as I played guitar. The faint quartz pulse is easily sensed by the guitar pickups but hardly noticeable once the strings take over.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 41Mets

Taking this combo with me for a one-day adventure out to Indianapolis to cheer on my Northwestern team against Ohio State in the Big Ten championship game! Go Cats!


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## blueradish

First snowfall of the year


----------



## squelch

New to me Nomos Minimatik. I've loved this watch since I first saw the pictures on here just after it launched - there's just something about the design that really appeals - smart yet a little quirky!


----------



## coastiesquid

Orient Mako


----------



## anrex




----------



## 7Pines

texag03 said:


> Armida A6 after a good day's work.
> View attachment 13601867


Had one and loved it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13602121
> 
> View attachment 13602123
> 
> 
> MWW Equinox


Whoah! Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I started with the Scurfa Bell Diver 1 PVD on OD DrunkArtStraps canvas but forgot to post this morning. 









And switched to my Zenith Cronometro LE  on DrunkArtStraps leather 
I really like this one and so glad I pulled the trigger on it


----------



## Paul Ramon

I could do without 30 day months


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Aggie88

Beautiful!



andsan said:


> Rolex and malt


----------



## Aggie88

Wow! What a great photo. Nice watch, too!



Heljestrand said:


> Bucherer
> View attachment 13681909


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! For the next week, I'm going to rotate through all of my impulsive (yet affordable) purchases in 2018. This Bulova "Hack" (Model 96A219), an homage to the WWII-era A-11 military field watch, was purchased from a discount case at Macy's just last week, making it my most recent totally unnecessary purchase.


----------



## J.D.B.

For the Spartan fans!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Dressy today for a change,Longines Presence.

Enjoy your day:-!


----------



## green_pea




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Wunderbro

mpaler said:


> View attachment 13676117


I've loved that watch for a while now. Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Being a dad with my dad's DJ. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Omega Speedmaster Racing Dial Master Chronometer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

College Football!









Time is a gift...


----------



## papagioro

Sports competition swimming pool Svetice, Zagreb Croatia

The break for the soul gave 










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## xj4sonx

009J









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

The new PAM562










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantanamo

Wearing my Atlantic Worldmaster Automatic.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Black Friday purchase came in last night


----------



## johnmichael




----------



## since01




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Berfine strap







​


----------



## JonS1967

Vostok today. Sorry about the awful picture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Late upload...


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## castlk




----------



## Black5

Citizen's first Ana-Digi.
1978 41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## medic1




----------



## sickondivers

TRASER P59


----------



## Kansacu




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage military Poljot









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dinky1

The ideal weekend/ holiday watch. This one’s the handwound 40mm version


----------



## bigclive2011

Blue Sunday afternoon.


----------



## anrex




----------



## J.D.B.

Beautiful day here, today!


----------



## Perseverence

The Minuteman Team Rubicon (TR121) in the "mountains" of Oklahoma.


----------



## ronkatct

Benyar


----------



## cdnwatchguy

On right now, but not a right now picture.


----------



## JL Pettimore




----------



## 59yukon01

I've got 3 new straps to try on other watches, but I can't get this one off my wrist.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vioviv

I am continuing the rotation of my impulsive affordable purchases in 2018 ...
Yesterday I wore my Bulova Hack, an A-11 homage, so today I'm wearing a, _well, _a somewhat more vague homage to the 1940s MoD "WWW" milspec watches, a/k/a the 'dirty dozen.'

















It's too big to be a legit homage (42mm) and has a coin-edge bezel, which is associated more w/the A-11, and it runs on a Seiko VD78 rather than a 15 jewel handcranker. I'd never heard of the brand, which was founded in 1935, bought by Zenith in 1970, and was resurrected by an Italian fashion company. It's more of a prop than a serious homage, but for $148 at Long Island Watch, I'm very happy w/the overall quality and the fully lumed numerals.









Have a nice day all! Go Chiefs!


----------



## Jeep99dad

A Marc & Sons and DWF collaboration with camo dials, this is the Arctic Version proto. 
It's a nice camo dial and i usually don't do camo dials. I like they didn't put a big DWF logo on the dial. The case is very nice and so is the bracelet.










Tubs says hi


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## househalfman

Zelos Mako on a Martú leather...


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## watchsignal




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Promaster


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## cairoanan

Combat 7


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE on DrunkArtStraps leather 
Have a great week. 
Brice


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jkmeth

Monday it is.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jlczl

Laco









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Navitimer World


----------



## anrex

-


----------



## Aggie88

I'm planning to take it to the watchmaker today to replace the cracked crystal. Wish me luck!


----------



## thrills




----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Again with the Magrette Dual Time 18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Enjoying my new Crafter Blue fitted rubber today on the Shogun. The CB metal keeper sucked, but this one made it stay put perfectly.


----------



## bader.abbas

Love this erikas originals strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Vioviv

This week I am rotating through my impulsive affordable purchases in 2018 ... 
Today I'm wearing a Seiko SCVE041, a collaboration with a Tokyo-based fashion brand Nano Universe, purchased via JDM seller.
I'm not sure I can explain the impulse that lead me to purchase this ... so I'll just shut up and show pictures ...

















First watch I've ever owned that has a stealth dial _and_ a stealth display back.









The green lume is kinda cool ...









Yeah, it's an odd watch ... I've never even seen a stealth California-style dial before, but the specs are solid: 4R35 hacking/hand-winding movement, 100M water resistance, drilled lugs, and first time I've bought a Seiko w/an OEM Nato strap, which is a really soft "seatbelt" type of material. All in all, a well-built Seiko, but definitely the strangest of my impulsive affordable 2018 purchases ...


----------



## oso2276

Speedmaster mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

My freshly delivered Planet Ocean:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 with a Horwen strap swapped from a Filson Scout







​


----------



## yankeexpress

Automatic


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## glen8ak

Blue Lagoon Turtle! My mini-grail!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## castlk




----------



## smjakober

Enjoying my new to me Zenith El Primero









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## dopuletz76

Such a perfect day


----------



## sprosinac

now









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## cairoanan

The black dialed osprey


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Grinny456

New Hirsch James Strap. Next time I will actually show it...


----------



## Tricky73

My Aquis aka daily beater


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## took

SMP









Time is a gift...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heboil

LLD on NATO.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## jlczl

Tag Formula One









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Cycling through my impulsive affordable purchases from 2018 this week ... like the Bulova Hack, which I found at Macy's, I bought this Bulova 262 kHz at a brick & mortar watch shop, which is a fairly rare experience for me. This has a HAQ movement that sweeps the second hand at a very smooth 16 Hz, lumed numerals, screw-down crown, screw-in caseback, and 100M water resistance, all for an exceedingly small sum of money.


----------



## solex

Got this Rattler last night from "bottom of the ninth" and am really impressed...


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## Itubij

This one. I love the colors.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH8 On Canvas


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Scuba Dude Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

From this..










To this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## anrex

Tudor


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CastorTroy3

From Jamaica. Ya Man!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## watchsignal




----------



## thelastcry08

Tissot perpectual calender. 
A gift from my wife 5 years ago.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## 41Mets

Stage floor


----------



## JoeyLotion

Bad light, still looks good!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

ARMIDA A1


----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk Havana Edition


----------



## jovani




----------



## lo_scrivano

Watch-ing over the sleeping kiddo...


----------



## Sir-Guy

lo_scrivano said:


> Watch-ing over the sleeping kiddo...


----------



## Aleblanc

going to a meeting today, decided to up my game a little.


----------



## Aleblanc

double post


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Heljestrand

#watchfast Bucherer


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## solex

Same for me again, the Rattler...


----------



## solex

delete


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Still wearing the Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## 59yukon01

Day 3, and this Crafter Blue rubber is absolutely perfect for the Shogun.


----------



## Vioviv

Rotating this week through my impulsive, affordable, and totally unnecessary purchases during 2018 ... continuing the field watch category w/the Timex Mk1 Aluminum TW2R37300VQ, which I bought to replace my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical ...


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Fjallrav

I like my waves in the water...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex

-


----------



## 41Mets

BBN


----------



## brrrdn

Ω Seamaster 2252.50 freshly serviced by Tourneau Las Vegas :-!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Zerosugar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

This


----------



## heboil

Hammy









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

No patina yet, but the shine has muted:


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Planet Ocean 8900 at the wheel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Gshock for the beach









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

My two for today







G


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Knuk

Same watch here. I like how the strap could double as a belt for a child.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## Rokovakian




----------



## watchsignal




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Elysee chronograph, my first bronze, arrived this morning.


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

SKX009 #OldSchool #Classic


----------



## watchinho

C ward quartz.









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but I did switch to the Farer Eldridge earlier


----------



## jovani




----------



## Quimbasto

Skx009 for today.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aleblanc

SD43 today


----------



## dino8791

Aleblanc said:


> SD43 today
> 
> View attachment 13697479


Perfection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Kulprit

Interview today, so the Tudor comes off for the first time in a month. Hiding under that cuff is my 5625-7000.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Thursday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Zenith LE Cronometro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

Damasko


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Vioviv

This week I'm rotating through my impulsive and unnecessary purchases during 2018 ... This is the dullest watch in my rotation, 2018's Timex Marlin Automatic vintage reissue, a follow-up to their brilliant 2017 Marlin Vintage Reissue. That was an almost perfect cosmetic replica of a 1960's Marlin hand-winder, courageously reissued in a 34mm vintage size.









Unfortunately, the automatic isn't close to a perfect replica, because Timex never sold an automatic Marlin, nor anything close to a 40mm model. Sadly, they missed the chance to reissue a 37mm-38mm Timex Viscount automatic, which is one of my favorite vintage watches.








_(Timex 1974 Viscount Automatic)_

This new Marlin is not all bad ... the watch has a terrific domed crystal and a lovely sunburst dial. There's a maroon-dialed version of this watch, and it's very attractive, and I wish I had gotten it. I went w/the silver because the unnecessary date wheel was a better match. I might stick a black croc-embossed strap on this and use it as a dress watch.









I can't wholeheartedly recommend this one, but I do give Timex kudos for expanding back into mechanical watches, and that's worth supporting. I wish they'd stick a Sea Gull movement inside one of their already popular watches, like the Mk1, the Waterbury, Weekender, or Expedition ... that would be a great way to expand the appeal of mechanical watches.

Have a nice day all!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Synching time for my new Farer arrival.





































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## \"A Watches\"

Seiko diver


----------



## jlczl

Victorinox today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Seiko SKX007


----------



## househalfman

SF Abyss on a ginault bracelet...


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

To change or not to change..?

That is the question...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## Itubij

watchsignal said:


> View attachment 13699045


Unusual, but lovely


----------



## Itubij

Put it on Watchgecko bracelet and the set up is perfect for a rainy/snowy day.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## castlk




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Glycine Double 24 while traveling this week.


----------



## xherion

Santos on strap for TGIF


----------



## Relo60

Friday:-!


----------



## JohnM67

West End watch Co. Sowar:


----------



## marv524

My companion as I start the day









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

My favorite today. The stunning Transocean 38...


----------



## KogKiller

Up late, but took this earlier with my AR WAY211C.BA0928.

View attachment DSC_0876-1-2.jpg


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## jovani




----------



## Heljestrand

After breaking my #watchfast with the Bucherer yesterday by wearing my only BALL timepiece, the CFB goes back on the wrist. I missed having it on all day yesterday.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## cairoanan

Friday is waffle day


----------



## anabuki




----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Vintage styled Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## parsig9

RidingDonkeys said:


> Glycine Double 24 while traveling this week.


Great match! Is the base color of the strap khaki brown sorta?


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Coffee and my new Planet Ocean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

```


----------



## skyefalcon6

Happy Friday All


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday 
Limited Edition Pointing II


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ZM-73

Elysee again.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vioviv

Continuing to rotate through 2018's impulsive purchases ... Vostok Amphibia 420648, with modded handset, bezel, caseback, bracelet, and crown.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## RidingDonkeys

parsig9 said:


> Great match! Is the base color of the strap khaki brown sorta?


It's actually grey. This is an Erica's Original MN strap.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## jlczl

Alpinist on SS bracelet









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Oris BC3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cocktail time


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tmnc

Sales associate was wearing a GMT Master. He said it was a "GMT 1" but it looked like the pictured below. He bought it over 20 years ago and he has more Rolexs in his collection that are just as old









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

The naked 8400


----------



## 41Mets

BB


----------



## SpankyMcGee

My first Omega.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer for PilotFriday


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Evening change


----------



## castlk




----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo

SBGH205


----------



## Robotaz

tmnc said:


> Sales associate was wearing a GMT Master. He said it was a "GMT 1" but it looked like the pictured below. He bought it over 20 years ago and he has more Rolexs in his collection that are just as old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Bezel is off. If you're going to pay $10k for a robot made watch, it better be perfect. That watch is ugly of course, but it could be assembled near perfectly. It sure why it wasn't.


----------



## medic1

Robotaz said:


> Bezel is off. If you're going to pay $10k for a robot made watch, it better be perfect. That watch is ugly of course, but it could be assembled near perfectly. It sure why it wasn't.


Maybe the bezel is not clicked in properly?

Glycine Incursore


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orange Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60

:-!


----------



## JonS1967

Diver 65 today. Happy Saturday!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Speed Dragon


----------



## Sir-Guy

cairoanan said:


> Speed Dragon


I like how colorful this is. Nice!

Citizen for me today.

Yes, I stayed in the car an extra two minutes to get a nice shot of the hands in proper position!


----------



## 41Mets

Very dressed down today


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heboil

Sunburst.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam

s


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander James proto Diver with the snowflake dial and awesome high raised numerals/markers


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Fjallrav

Finally back from service after nearly 2 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coastiesquid

Just picked up my retirement watch!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

I've been rotating through my 2018 impulse purchases this week, and so far I think this one is my favorite ....

















Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## househalfman

New arrival...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## sickondivers

GLYCINE #Ambush


----------



## Zerosugar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Sunday. Enjoy yours:-!


----------



## Barge




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## green_pea




----------



## Heljestrand

A comfortable watch on the wrist. 38mm stainless steel on IWC Alligator with CFB pin buckle. Patravi Autodate with what could be called a faint sector dial. The applied indices are not quite GS quality but they are very nicely finished.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## franco60

Sinn 140a LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Coffee at Schönbrunn castle in Vienna.

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anabuki




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

Day 2 with the 116710.


----------



## 41Mets

Which do you like best?


----------



## coastiesquid

41Mets said:


> Which do you like best?


They all look awesome, but that GS is something else!


----------



## Vioviv

This week I've been rotating through 2018's affordable impulse purchases ... this Seiko SRPC85k1 is part of the "Neo Sports" line, which I read somewhere is an Asian-market release. However, I found it at Jomashop, so I'm not entirely sure that's correct. I was looking to retire my Seiko 5 SNZG11 beater with a hackable/handwinding watch that can handle snorkeling and swimming, and, despite the dreadful date window, this has done nicely so far.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the PVD BellDiver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


I so want this


----------



## anrex

A little color disturbance


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## issey.miyake

Same watch different day..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## cdustercc

I'm letting the Thomas Gref Newport get a little wrist time after scoring an impressive -0.9 seconds per day and 0.1ms beat error according to the Timegrapher app. I sure hope that app is accurate.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jah

The Goose!


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoTraveler

El Primero this weekend.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ronkatct

$12 winner.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## glen8ak

New arrival from aliexpress


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate

T13 panda chrono


----------



## lucasvp

Chronomat 41


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jeep99dad said:


> I so want this


I love the green arrow-tipped seconds hand. Here's more eye candy  



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## michaeliany

At my brothers wedding in Malibu California

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Jeep99dad

thejollywatcher said:


> I love the green arrow-tipped seconds hand. Here's more eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Thanks  this is crazy. I already have two Farer GMTs, the Lander and the first LE Pointing II plus have the Farer Chrono . But i still want this one and the diver. 
I considered moving my LE for this one but tough to sell


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  this is crazy. I already have two Farer GMTs, the Lander and the first LE Pointing II plus have the Farer Chrono . But i still want this one and the diver.
> I considered moving my LE for this one but tough to sell


I always drool over your Lander and my finger is always on the trigger...but I know I can't pull it off as well as you do.  

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## oso2276

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #SwissMade


----------



## Robotaz

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People don't realize how nice the column wheel movement and case work are on that watch. Combine that enamel dial and it's a classic. I had one. I know.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

dino8791 said:


> Oris BC3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! These don't come up too often. It was my first nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

I was feeling old, celebrating a birthday, so I thought this new "vintage" was appropriate.


----------



## Robotaz

^^Congrats, or sorry. Whichever is appropriate.


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## emonje

First try at making my own strap.
Used a small piece of Shell Cordovan. Was trying on the fit before sewing, but now I like it as it is.


----------



## dwilliams851

Seiko 6309, but there was something more interesting on my wrist too.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

Today's dilemma :-(


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today


----------



## Heljestrand

Early Monday morning coffee with Carl F. Bucherer simple 3 hand Autodate, a 38mm stainless steel wristwatch on IWC Alligator strap with CFB signed pin buckle. A discontinued men's version with Bucherer decorated and adjusted movement. Simple, minimalist and under the radar timepiece.


----------



## marv524

My Hammy again for today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103 st for a dentist visit this morning, for a broken tooth


----------



## ChiefJr

2days in a row. Sorry for the blur. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## cairoanan

C11 MSL


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## Kulprit

Everyone around me is getting a foot of snow. I'm getting wet.

Rainy day Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

MKii and the Jeep!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MarceloTK

Dan Henry









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## W.G. Pagel

10:10 on the 10th


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Robertoni




----------



## lucasvp

Same as yesterday.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cheers


----------



## slideit




----------



## freeme81

ASCENT "Super Compressor" by Advisor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice evening all!


----------



## Sital




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Started and ended the day wearing my Arnie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## BigEd




----------



## BigEd

Sharper image, Karlskrona - Baltic Shield


----------



## jovani




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## MDT IT

White Truffle of Alba (Italy) and 6309-7040


----------



## 59yukon01

Two things I love in a watch, besides appearance, is a good bargain, and good accuracy. This one exceeds in both categories.


----------



## NelsonC

JeanRichard Aeroscope!









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice strap choice, @Aggie88. It certainly brightens up that Speedy Reduced! 

G-Shock for me on this chilly it's-almost-officially-winter morning.


----------



## anrex

Squale


----------



## Joespeeder

Poljot Aviator Chroograph with Maratec Nato Zulu strap.


----------



## Itubij

6.75" wrist, a little lume and a swan neck regulator. This one has become part of my regular work wear (business casual).


----------



## Heljestrand

Becoming my go to daily wear piece Bucherer


----------



## xj4sonx

Baby tuna









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today


----------



## MarceloTK

Speedy









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Back to bracelet


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day y'all!

















Lew & Huey Riccardo ... my first micro, my first purchase on WUS Sales Corner, my first flip, and the first time I bought a watch twice.


----------



## Relo60

Sub today as well.

Enjoy your Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## jkmeth

Speedy in action









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian

Workday is Nomos day


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Kulprit

Jury today, so something dressier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Celebrating the 70th year of the Seamaster with a 64 year old model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## campodan




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

New vintage arrival! Really diggin' this one. Excuse the date, I snapped the pics before setting it.


----------



## househalfman

Nodus Avalon...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Joespeeder

Just arrived about 1 hour ago... I'm not a bracelet guy so I used a blue and white Nato Zulu I had that fits. I'll swap straps later but the blue and white looks pretty good the more I look at it.


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SNA411 (Flightmaster) on a Zulu Diver interpretation of the French Marine NDC strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## buzz123




----------



## lucasvp

Breitling Colt, I really like it.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## watchsignal




----------



## dino8791

Lots of Seiko's today, and I'm more than happy to join in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

Can't make up my mind if I want to keep the 24hr hand on GMT or local time...


----------



## sickondivers

GLYCINE #Ambush


----------



## mnf67

campodan said:


>


I have to say (maybe since I have become the old man I used to see in my childhood in the 70s) the two tone Rolex (either sub or GMT II) is looking more and more attractive. Especially on a strap to dilute some of the flash.


----------



## wheelbuilder

After a short break from wearing.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The U1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## Vlance

Glycine Vintage 7 on custom strap


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## jovani




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Grinny456

*Newest addition to the family.*


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## joep2k

New Kapten & Sons watch on rubber strap.


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO Prospex Land Watch (SRPA71) on a one-piece leather strap I made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmeth

Sapphire speedy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

😀🐋🐪 Wednesday 🖖🏽


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Today I'm wearing an RGM Professional Model 151, circa 2003.

























Have a nice day!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## tiki5698

New strap, Patriots LFG!


----------



## anrex

Damasko on NATO


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

There is a watch there, trust me...lol. I am charmed by this little bugger.


----------



## easheer

Love that dial!


----------



## ronkatct

Datejust 39.8mm as measured by my digital caliper :-d.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Seiko NH-35A movement. Roughly 6 ounces on my postal scale. LOVE the bezel. LOVE the hands.
Got it just today at the Post Office.

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dino8791

pretending it's still summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

These Just came









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Again with the U1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

This old thing...
Seiko Duo
H601-524A
Circa 1987












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Marc & Sons and DWF collaboration diver (proto), this is the Arctic Version. Pretty cool, for someone wanting a little fun and different from the usual black and blue diver


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Nodus Avalon


----------



## buzz123




----------



## erikclabaugh

Vantage chrono by Hamilton


----------



## sloopd06




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## issey.miyake

Top or bottom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tag haters eat your heart out!!

One of the all time classic beautiful watches, and one of my biggest regrets in my collecting journey is selling mine.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ChronoTraveler

A new Nomos:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## Larry23




----------



## RLC

Hamilton Wesley 
14k 770 22j


----------



## ZM-73

SKX007


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Thursday All!


----------



## Njnjcfp88

My latest German from Baden-Baden....Jaeger&Benziger. ..sometimes I wish it had a reverse option to wear. It’s that stunning.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

























Merci LMM-01 ... one of my favorite 2018 pick-ups ...


----------



## easheer




----------



## al358

Going with my gray panda today!


----------



## Itubij

Quickly becoming a daily wear.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## heboil

Hamilton Hack.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Hamilton Seaview Automatic


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## ronkatct

Howard Blue


----------



## YellowBullet

Jenny










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

YellowBullet said:


> Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I'm really curious about the bezel however -- can you explain what the different scales are for? Thanks ... wear it in good health!


----------



## thejollywatcher

The BOLDR space chimp for work today.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

14060M


----------



## dart1214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! Late night purchase...I thought I ordered an SKX007 but ordered SKX013! Nice watch that came with Jubilee bracelet but switched to perlon.


----------



## Dowantwatches

Just arrived today...


----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> Tag haters eat your heart out!!
> 
> One of the all time classic beautiful watches, and one of my biggest regrets in my collecting journey is selling mine.


Here, here! I love this watch! It's definitely one of the most iconic designs in horology. My pictures don't do it justice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On brown today, which I don't like as much as black, in an effort to match my dark brown shoes with suit today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## mpaler




----------



## lo_scrivano

Traveling. So only brought two watches with me. Good for flying transocean 










Definitely missing the ones back home though...


----------



## AaaVee

Sensible tourbillon for Today!


----------



## sprosinac

all blue 









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## freeme81

Advisor ASCENT Skull Black today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, crazy week, 



















G


----------



## issey.miyake

On B and R Bands - Black Waterproof with White Stitch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Love the Speedmaster at noon









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## montu63

Just gone midday here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cairoanan

Kinetic tuna


----------



## Heljestrand

So many watches I desire but I end up wearing this simple stainless steel 38mm three hander by Bucherer. I enjoy the pairing with the black IWC Alligator strap and the fairly broad bezel and strong lugs. A faint sector dial effect makes it a discrete classic daily wear piece. Although I own 6 other watches presently that get occasional wrist time for a few hours while home, in the end I typically am grabbing this one to delight me for extended hours wear. The remaining 6 could be jettisoned in 2019 for either a fancier Bucherer, Parmigiani, Cartier, or Chopard watch to serve as a juxtaposition for this simple timekeeper.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Dcdglobal




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## oso2276

GMT master









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## montu63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF

Wearing my new GSD-3A pilot this morning


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Buschyfor3

Everyone have a pleasant Friday!


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Friday😊🖖🏽


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #JakeB


----------



## glen8ak

My favorite turtle, blue lagoon









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Miggy17




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Timex Mk1 SST stainless steel chronograph ...

















... everyone should have a Timex in their rotation ... happy Friday to all!


----------



## watchsignal




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Arclite

Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster Lowercase Special Edition SBDJ027. I got it before the prices skyrocketed. Even then, it's too expensive for what it is...but I like it


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF  MWC Automatic Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## househalfman




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Njnjcfp88

Ahoy mates ! Sporting the anchor today ...


----------



## anrex

Squale


----------



## Vlance




----------



## Vlance

anrex said:


> Squale


Awesome strap! What kind?


----------



## ronkatct

Rolex Datejust 39.8mm :-d


----------



## Sir-Guy

Vlance said:


> Awesome strap! What kind?


Agreed, that's what I was going to comment on as well. Great choice!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Spunwell

Daytona to end the week


----------



## anabuki

Parrot, NATO version


----------



## Jeep99dad

Picked up my Core Diver direct from the hands of Christian Champion last night  it was great to my the man behind the Ocean Crawler brand.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2







​


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Jeep99dad said:


> Picked up my Core Diver direct from the hands of Christian Champion last night  it was great to my the man behind the Ocean Crawler brand.


Great pick-up! Love your story, in pics, behind the brand. Congratulations!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex World Time


----------



## AntonisCh

Shiny blue

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## RLC

A favorite...1959


----------



## lucasvp

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Nice combination.


----------



## lucasvp

Summer time


----------



## DMCBanshee

HAGWE! Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr

I think it somewhat resembles a Monster. And I think it's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## hun23

Sub


----------



## 41Mets

Baby's back with papa


----------



## JacobC

Vioviv said:


> Timex Mk1 SST stainless steel chronograph ...
> 
> View attachment 13719421
> 
> 
> View attachment 13719423
> 
> 
> ... everyone should have a Timex in their rotation ... happy Friday to all!


My very first watch was a Timex, it was a fantastic watch that served me well.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## CastorTroy3

This one never
Gets old to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

It's lazy Saturday with the ubiquitous SNK809!


----------



## IAvictorinox

It's lazy Saturday with the ubiquitous SNK809!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## t minus

Orient Diver....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Tesei Ti on DrunkArtStraps 
Zoe has the Undone


----------



## ronkatct

Winner sub


----------



## anabuki




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## jlczl

Omega Planet Ocean Chrono on orange Strapsco strap.









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Monster for a run to the dump.


----------



## glen8ak

Richard LaGrand Odyssea Mark II Date, 12 hour contrasting bezel









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Currently wearing the Halios Tropik B. Despite my trepidation about one-piece straps, I'm trying out a velcro strap of the same kind (different size) I'm giving to a relative with some dexterity problems this Christmas (from Cheapest NATO Straps, if anyone is curious).


----------



## Parkgate

Ubiquitous Christmas tree shot. Posted only to use the word ubiquitous, eee its'a'rate proper word that.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## 41Mets

And now on a silicone strap... That smells like bad women's perfume or car deodorizer. Can scents be removed from silicone?


----------



## Knives and Lint

We had a wind storm come through yesterday evening that knocked the power and internet out for the night, so I'm posting for Fri&Sat...Hope everyone's having a great weekend b-)

Explorer II on Fri









Then for the night without power, I opted for the tritium lumed Ball watch. Played some Battleship by candlelight.









Of course (as always) I had my trusty Surefire Aviator with in red to see without compromising my natural night vision

















Finally, today I wore the Planet Ocean for a trip into the mountains to play in the snow


----------



## Robotaz

Knives and Lint said:


> ...and internet out for the night...


I cannot imagine!!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on Ague seatbelt NATO







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wearing this again today. Don't want to take it off


----------



## househalfman




----------



## jaspert




----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Wearing the Pulsometer...because hearts stop when I wear this suit.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Nevets750

Panerai Submersible PAM 682









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## montu63

Walk in the woods with the kids before cousins call over later!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Easy Sunday watching football and wearing vintage...Have a good one friends b-)


----------



## oso2276

SMP Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

GmT


----------



## mnf67

3239 Ingenieur on a beautiful Sunday:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim




----------



## househalfman




----------



## ronkatct

Winner Pepsi sub homage with faux alligator strap.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Sinn 140a LE on the flight deck of The Midway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Vioviv

Taking a break from stringing up Xmas lights ...


----------



## monza06




----------



## cader

Fossil del rey on black zulu.


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer on IWC Alligator w/ CFB pin buckle


----------



## thelastcry08

Monday blues
GMT+8









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Went with a bit of a Black and Red theme today.
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Monaco Grand Prix on aftermarket leather.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## lastshotkid

Errands with this baby!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yester5

My old reliable Pro Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

We had early Christmas because we'll be in Maui, my wife just made me a VERY happy man! I love that woman 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on yet another strap; this time a Hirsch Liberty brown. This one has a lot of possibilities for different straps. 
I'm not sure which one I like best.









Here are some others:
















This is the original strap:







​


----------



## anrex




----------



## ZM-73

A bit of brightness on a much needed rainy day.


----------



## ZM-73

Another double post.


----------



## slideit

Odyssea









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## WichitaViajero

My Bulova Accu~Swiss

I love this watch!


----------



## Arclite

Got a chance to break out my Seiko Presage Power Reserve Ice Blue Cocktail Time Martini "Sky Diving" SSA343J1


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Monday:-!


----------



## maylebox

Sea-Dweller Sunday seemed like a good night for a roast chicken dinner


----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## 41Mets

In this morning's light, the tattoo and dial color seem to match perfectly!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

glen8ak said:


> We had early Christmas because we'll be in Maui, my wife just made me a VERY happy man! I love that woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Oh, nice! Congrats man! Looks good on leather!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## cairoanan

Merkur dark tuna on super engineer


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Heljestrand

Patravi Autodate on IWC Alligator


----------



## Sir-Guy

I like that Bucherer, @Heljestrand. Very understated and versatile.

New Citizen I snagged from Amazon via the bargain thread. Is it a pilot's watch or a field watch? Kind of both, stylistically. Neat size at 37mm. I am trying to figure out what strap to put on it!


----------



## RLC

The Marlin re-issue...very wearable. 👍


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## coastiesquid

Still in honeymoon phase...


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Timex Mk1 SST ... best $70.00 I ever spent ... well, on a watch anyway. The best $70 I ever spent was on a bone-in ribeye at a long-gone LA joint called Table 8 (on the expense account, of course).


----------



## RLC

Taking us back...1972
The T-rex's bring back a lot of memories for some of us.😂🥴



Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## sticky

The Pointer Moon with the Moon age not set.


----------



## Arclite

7A38-7070 - one of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

RLC said:


> Taking us back...1972
> The T-rex's bring back a lot of memories for some of us.&#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56692;
> 
> Bob
> &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Gorgeous Timex 21! Looks brand new. Wear it in good health!


----------



## brrrdn

OMEGA Seamaster 2252 :]


----------



## dino8791

SKX mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

Vioviv said:


> Gorgeous Timex 21! Looks brand new. Wear it in good health!


It sat unused since 1979.
Got it mid Summer, spent a month at the watchmaker, now ready to join the rotation. 👍


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Underwater tritium...
 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hun23

Pepsi


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## ronkatct

Winner Pepsi


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## buzz123




----------



## glen8ak

LE Citizen Titanium Promaster









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spunz83

Giving my GW-M5610 a sunbathe. If it could sing it would go "Im on a high, Im on a high. There's nothing more to it."









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Holidays 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Oris pro pilot 10 days


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

1976 birth year Seiko quartz


----------



## cairoanan

TW2P84100ZA


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jazzmaster

Here's a cure for the winter blues -- Seventies Chronograph and a wee dram (or two)...;-)


----------



## tommyboy31

Haven't posted anything in a while, today I've got my Seamaster on. Picture really shows how much she needs a cleaning and polishing


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## franco60

Root Beer at San Diego Zoo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

The struggles of sizing it to fit. I need a half link. But, it's my beloved 007 so it is going to get worn.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BriarAndBrine

DA46 back on the wrist this morning. Time to give the new PO a little rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday😀👍🏽🎄🖖🏽


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Vioviv

Woke up this morning thinking it was Thursday ... ugh ...


----------



## risvim




----------



## FloridaPhil941

I love the simplicity of this watch.


----------



## Arclite

Seiko Ana-Digital World Timer Flightmaster (SNJ017), on a grey NATO strap


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH8 On Mesh


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Traska Freediver


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Afternoon switch to my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchfiend12

Good Ole Speedy-ref.3523.80.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisboba

One of my art project


----------



## ronkatct

Corgeut's Tudor homage


----------



## slideit

Cocktail Time on a BoR


----------



## dealer-1

My H2O Kalmar 2 MOP


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm loving my GSD-3A, and that dome is so cool


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Chrisboba said:


> One of my art project


Tell me more 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## PilotRuss

Ball Engineer II Pilot GMT. New nato strap makes it feel like a new watch. Regulated it and currently gaining less than a second a day while on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## buzz123




----------



## rkmontana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler




----------



## MichaelB25

Waiting for a flight (the GMT's natural habitat) in MY natural habitat (the airport bar).


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

DJ









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ZM-73

Enduro


----------



## marv524

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

Brand new blue SMPm that I got today. Over the moon with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

plibber said:


> Brand new blue SMPm that I got today. Over the moon with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector watch for a day of meetings


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Joespeeder

Citizen Aqualand Promaster


----------



## Pun

Railmaster with all its glitter


----------



## rkmontana

Feeling the holiday spirit today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## anrex

--


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday members🖖🏽🎄🎄🎄


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Arclite

H601-8020 (SBJ065) Tachymeter Titanium. I'm not sure it's actually titanium, but it is pretty light. Got this example via LetGo for $40! All functions work; alarm, light, etc.!


----------



## Stargazer735

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 13731947


That's a Marinemaster, right? How do you like it?

A family member is eying the chrono. Got to see the Cosmonaut in person and was plesantly surprised, but never one of these.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Love it


----------



## wheelbuilder

@Stargazer. Yes. The newer version of the Marinemaster that just says "Automatic" on the dial. Caseback still says b-42 Marinemaster with the Sub engraving. I like it a lot. It is very different than my other divers, and doesn't immediately identify as a dive watch. Detail and finishing is very good. Its very accurate, and the double sided AR makes the glass completely disappear. I have always disliked double AR due to possibility of scratches on the surface, but this one is remaining pristine. It wears much bigger than 42 as the bezel is much larger than the case at 44-45.


----------



## tantric




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robotaz

Again!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## risvim




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Seiko 7002 Tactico TC2 Mod


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## dealer-1

I have changed my watches three times today


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Still enjoying my Corgeut "Tudor 1926" homage. I was planning to visit a Tudor AD to see how the 1926 would look in person, but I can test out the 1926 through the homage just as easily, and before the 1926 is out in the US. At least, I believe the 1926 is not out yet in the US. I might still check out the Tudor range in January when I have some free time.


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Joespeeder

It's a two watch day.... Yema Rally alas it's a quartz but srill great fun.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Love it


Me too


----------



## Spunwell

000 this evening


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver tonight


----------



## Nevets750

Late day change to the Zenith El Primero Classic Cars on a new Aaron Bespoke strap.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## green_pea

Mark XVII on cordovan today 🙂


----------



## sickondivers

#MARANEZ


----------



## tommy_boy

Hudson 38


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## berni29

Seiko SBGA041 In the office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Diver


----------



## Black5

Beautiful morning to be at the beach.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Arclite

DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 Camo Mod


That is so cool! More pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

today .. desk-diver 









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

Another desk diver checking in..









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

Back to Speedy









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Texture


----------



## Nanook65

Pic taken a couple days ago, but it's on my wrist just the same.
Seiko sbbn031


----------



## DMCBanshee

7002-7001 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## watchcrank_tx

Already have an evening switch planned, but for the morning, I'm wearing the Zenith CP-2 on gray canvas from Barton:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Zenith Cronometro LE on a C&B chevron singlepass


----------



## Joespeeder

Today is the MTM Silencer's turn to run around town...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arclite said:


> That is so cool! More pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I love it too, Custom mod by Loyswatch in the Philippines.


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## RLC

1972 Timex Marlin 21 



Bob


----------



## dealer-1

Afternoon Watch Change , weather in South Florida is Super


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

GP Traveler =]


----------



## househalfman




----------



## sticky

No wrist shot today because I'd just picked it up and still had to size the bracelet.


----------



## oso2276

Franken Seamaster









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel

Beater day..


----------



## Karlisnet

On the air!


----------



## ronkatct

Corgeut in "free" blue strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Arclite

SEIKO H556-5029 Sports 100 "Pre-Arnie" Alarm Chronograph on a Bond NATO. I want an original bracelet, but can't justify buying a whole other watch to get it. I think it looks good on this NATO.








I'm going to finish the week wearing ana-digi's.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Avigation Bigeye 👌


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Spunwell

Farer for a little color on a dreary day


----------



## Jeep99dad

STO turtle


----------



## hun23

mm200


----------



## Joespeeder

Love the STO Turtle, I bought one as a gift. It’s really breathtaking in person. Nice watch.


----------



## islands62

After many years of looking, and several Luminors and 1950s, I finally caught a Radiomir.

42mm PAM 439 Oro Rosso.


----------



## Helson_hyped

Bit of PO time









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## buzz123




----------



## ZM-73

Elysee Chronograph


----------



## Dennil

My beater watch given by the wife. Brings good memories. In the process of yet moving again to a better home.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tungsten bezel


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JP.

Sea-Dweller 16600 today again. Happy Friday!


----------



## marv524

Timex 3 GMT on brown leather









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Markoni BG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saridis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## Barge

Oris cal. 111


----------



## marv524

Watch change.. My favorite look so far for my skx









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

Seamaster 1972 145.029 cal. 861


----------



## Joespeeder

Marathon JDD


----------



## anrex

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


WOW, that's a popper!!!


----------



## anrex

-+


----------



## shine0727

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Greg Stevens’ GSD-3A. A good roundabout watch.


----------



## Arclite

Casio AMW-320C "Kindergarten Cop Arnie"


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

View attachment 13736801


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## househalfman

VPO on EO...


----------



## omeglycine

Leaves fell so late I still have plenty to rake.


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin


----------



## hun23

Nice hike with a chrono on


----------



## 41Mets

Ridiculous viewing angle. What time does it say?


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Seiko Transocean Chronograph SBEC001 with a little lume action!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the weekend with the Farer Lander


----------



## maxpowerman

Yep GMT yet again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madlou

Zodiac Olympos


----------



## anabuki




----------



## al358

Happy Friday everyone going with a CFB and a pale ale.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Real men use pink backgrounds


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## 41Mets

6 hours at the airport, 4.5 hour delay


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## mrplow25

Omega Speedmaster Panda









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan

Its december...


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Jeep99dad

Started the day Sinning  with my 103st on a singlepass C&B chevron strap. 
Love that watch, crystal scratches and all


----------



## anrex

-


----------



## DMCBanshee

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## Jamerson

Running errands today









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

Today was Blancpain's day.
As it has recently been AWOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist. Zodiac Super Sea Wolf "Watermellon". This came with a polished steel bracelet, but I'm a strap guy so I changed to this blue canvas. I'm not crazy about the color combination. Any suggestions for a better color match are welcome









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Beautiful watch! I love the color combinations of the Sea Wolf’s. I’d try a khaki canvas or perlon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Now









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Seiko SNXS 77


----------



## sloopd06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman

Sunburst Grey Seaforth on Erika's...


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 59yukon01

Day 7. Longest I've worn a watch in a while. I've had this one a year now so it tells me I need to sell several others so I can enjoy ones I really like even more.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Nevets750

Thanks for the suggestion!


dino8791 said:


> Beautiful watch! I love the color combinations of the Sea Wolf's. I'd try a khaki canvas or perlon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

All the tools are out









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Today's watch #3...


----------



## liwang22

PAM112 for the start of holiday week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## since01




----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU
With tritium lume  even in the sun 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## JonS1967

Took only the GMT on a little family trip so I'll be enjoying it for the next few days. The blue on the bezel didn't come through at all in my photo. Looks almost like a Coke bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## t minus

Casio Edifice


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sp1r1t1sm




----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## Drak

H18


----------



## Drak

H18
View attachment 13741169


----------



## r_macus




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Alba chronograph


----------



## Heljestrand

Super casual work day the day before the day before


----------



## mchilese

Fortis Sunday!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

A little more casual


----------



## Relo60

Sunday🎄😊🖖🏽


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## jovani

jovani said:


>


yesterday and today ... 
you see any difference?
oooooo yes, other a cup ...


----------



## Joespeeder

Wearing a Vostok 35 on a Maratac Nato Zulu and working on a Christmas girt for family which includes 2 Russian Olympic commemoratives...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## dealer-1

H2O Kalmar2 Bronze


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RLC

Gott'a keep the Raindeer off the roof...😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## risvim




----------



## Arclite




----------



## El-Duderino

I think the dog is onto something here.


----------



## Vioviv

Bulova Mary ... hic ... I mean Bloody Hack ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Swapping out the bracelet for leather is a rare move for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Time at the cabin with family. Brought the Dark Knight along for the ride.


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE




----------



## Crabtree

..


----------



## issey.miyake

Picked up my dream Speedy..

It's making me think that the pro is too big for me now 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

At the Valley of Fire in Nevada, about an hour outside of Vegas. Love this spot! One of my all time favorite places.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana model)







​


----------



## Sir-Guy

37mm Citizen on my wrist tonight. Don't let the lume fool you...I hit it briefly with a pocket flashlight before the photo!


----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

PROMETHEUS #Piranah


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue Trekker on Erika's MN


















G


----------



## Nevets750

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chrono


----------



## montu63

slideit said:


> All the tools are out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Love the nato. Great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63

Speedy on nato, I've being wearing it on the bracelet for last couple of months so enjoying the change!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing my GSD-3A today for what I hope is a short work day as we have 20 people over for Xmas eve dinner.

Those heat blued hands 


















Now the hands are black  magic


----------



## jovani




----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SNM011 "Black Samurai" (7S35-00B0). Besides my father's SEIKO, this is the watch that got me into collecting SEIKO watches. This one was made in Nov 2005; I got it new in 2007. Wore this everyday for about 5yrs. Scratched the bracelet up pretty good and thought it would be a good idea to use diamond polish on it...it was a bad idea. Fortunately, I was able to source an original bracelet from Singapore last year! This Samurai remains one of my favorites, I may get a new Samurai to preserve this one ;-)


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Zürich today.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ultra rare 353A faceted Pilot bracelet and A70174 UTC module kitted with COSC Breitling Crosswind and black leather Bund pad...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Currently wearing the A-13A this Christmas Eve afternoon, on gray canvas, an idea I got from oldfatherthames over on f7:


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## risvim




----------



## oso2276

Enjoying "La vuelta a Costa Rica"  race









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

009 on this Christmas Eve. Everyone have a safe holiday, I hope with family, friends, good food and a short Scotch before the cleanup.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko Orange Monster


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Ocean Crawler Core Diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Christmas Eve dinner


----------



## maxpowerman

GMT yet again but with a different pair of shoes. Barton leather strap. Decent enough quality, a little thin for my tastes but the quick release spring bars are absolute genius!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

Not a big drinker, but leaving St. Louis so figured I should have a budweiser on tap.


----------



## Vioviv

Merry Christmas Eve y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Merry X-mas


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## JonS1967

Red Rock Canyon, Nevada. So gorgeous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## TNesher




----------



## Spunwell

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ZM-73

Looks like I've been a good boy this year; Santa left me this, Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA


----------



## Level.5x

Havent worn this one in a while but new straps always help!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kulprit

The sun's not up yet and we've already been at this for 30 minutes. Children...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy Xmas afternoon folks! My driver today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealer-1

My Xmas gift to myself H20 Mokume Gane


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a wonderful Christmas Day! Health and happiness to all of you.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Heljestrand

Merry Christmas WUS WIS


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

Merry Xmas all!


----------



## Dantanamo

Just got a couple beauties under the Christmas tree. Evidently, I was good this year. An Orient Bambino (small seconds) with champagne dial, and a Junghans Max Bill automatic (38mm).


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Nomos Club Dunkel for Christmas morning. Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

When it's your birthday and you can't decide...

#IWantItAll


----------



## King_Neptune

Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

Maui! Merry Christmas!!!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hamilton Ardmore...aka cooking watch. The design has been around since 1937.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Marathon TSAR Quartz Dive; US Government NSN 6645-20-001-9382

I got from a fellow Marine whose unit gave it to him....it's been sitting in his drawer since 2008!

Tritium is a little faded, still has some life in it though.

It's a nice watch; I'd love it more if it was an automatic.


----------



## ten13th

Merry Xmas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

Merry Xmas...!








_IW327012_


----------



## Dowantwatches

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## househalfman

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cuthbert

Merry Xmas!


----------



## since01




----------



## JacobC

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kerobert

Merry Christmas! 
New to me Meistersinger.










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Merry Christmas









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## rkmontana

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## obomomomo

Happy Boxing Day!









Still on watch honeymoon, on it's new Hirsch James strap.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Ho ho ho


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00







​


----------



## JonS1967

Final day of our trip. Drove to Joshua Tree on our way back home to San Diego. Merry Christmas everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

Cccp quartz I bought on a whin cause I love the design and color combinations









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

, y'all!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Reverso today.


----------



## dealer-1

H2O CH1


----------



## jovani




----------



## King_Neptune

Big
Shiny
Heavy
Tungsten


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Bugster




----------



## thelastcry08

Gonna match it to a dark blue leather strap









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Some nice New Jersey light this morning


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hopscottch

This one getting a lot of wear this holiday season. Hard to beat the simple comfort and functionality of this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Was away for five days with only the Sinn so now I'm giving the others some loving today.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Circa 1952 JLC ships wheel.


----------



## dino8791

qa_ii said:


> Big
> Shiny
> Heavy
> Tungsten
> View attachment 13747975


That watch makes me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

Sarb033 is going Skiing today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Tissot Powermatic 80 MoP Chronometer.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

In the beautifully quiet office today with my Railmaster...


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin on a blue strap. The deployment strap is too difficult to use so I changed to a blue strap. The silver dial works with most strap colors.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## rickpal14

Muhle Glashutte 29er Zeigerdatum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Arclite

Desk diving presidential style


----------



## d25




----------



## ZASKAR36

My new arrival. Been wanting one for years. And now that I have it, I'm wondering why I waited so long.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Just did a bracelet/strap swap....


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## asfalloth

Tried for a good lume shot but failed, will keep trying.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## castlk




----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Still enjoying my Christmas present.


----------



## montu63

Skx007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## kz1000a2

View attachment 13750795


----------



## Grinny456

*
AQUIS AGAIN*


----------



## paulhotte

Xmas came early


----------



## bbasch

Seiko Sarb 033 coming through beautifully on this ski trip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Averroes




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to work after a day off, with the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7049 MM Mod On Canvas


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO A914-5A09

The light still works


----------



## 41Mets

Couldn't sleep well, woke up early, decided to go to the gym in the morning so put this on, and I've been out and about ever since. I'll put on something else later tonight.


----------



## risvim




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Keeping it cash today.

- me everyday


----------



## corybantic

Nomos!


----------



## nabbasi

New guy


----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Still wearing my new arrival for my daughter's Basketball Tourney.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## hun23

Explorer


----------



## fwgx

Mondaine big









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

The new Tapatalk sucks!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan9171

Monta Oceanking


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Spunwell

Daytona today, still enjoying the holidays


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender on bracelet tonight


----------



## tommyboy31

Have had this for several months now and I am honestly still surprised with how much I like this Glycine.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

*Citizen Promaster Diver CA0716-19E 100th Anniversary Limited Edition*


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Dowantwatches

madlou said:


> Zodiac Olympos
> 
> View attachment 13737811


My God, that's a beautiful piece.


----------



## rcsami

Might have to sell it though cause it's a tad too big and heavy 😭😭


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## michaeliany

Disneyland









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Seiko 5 on a bracelet with solid end-links.


----------



## shahtirthak

SBBN025 Darth Tuna on ToxicNATO









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## castlk




----------



## syfcss99

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the weekend with the Farer Lander


How do you like it? Right now I only have an Apple Watch but I'm really interested in getting one of these!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Fatboi_ET

New arrival. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Cocktail time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Fatboi_ET said:


> New arrival.
> View attachment 13753055
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This prob the most interesting piece imo to use the valjoux 7751. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerner

Decided to treat myself after lining up a new job.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

amg786 said:


> This prob the most interesting piece imo to use the valjoux 7751. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
I agree the execution is rather tidy and clean on this ML.
The other one IMO is the Baume & Mercier Clifton Complete Calendar Chronograph (ref. M0A10278).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## drdas007

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Semper

Seiko 6309 vintage


----------



## Kulprit

Back to the salt mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sinn 434 St.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 59yukon01

Tuna..... Which should be worn more than it is.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

The Coniston on a toxicroo nato...


----------



## dpgaloot

El Primero










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Corgeut


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp1r1t1sm




----------



## J.D.B.

Now in silver


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## anrex

`


----------



## 41Mets

Tried on and saw some really good looking watches today. Stopped by Martin pulli's shop outside Philadelphia third time, and this time I was the only one in the store and we got into just fantastic conversation about life, family, spending money and saving, and of course watches. Really great guy and if you've not been to his shop and you're in the Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York area, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Arclite

Casio DW5600MS w/Jays & Kays NATO adapter and Bull Bar. 24mm random Amazon NATO strap.

This watch can take whatever you throw at it. Was thinking about getting one of those metal bezels from the outfit selling them on Instagram.


----------



## glen8ak

From Massdrop last month, my Xmas present 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Enjoying my Speedy 57










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Such an exciting moment when I get home from work and put this bad boy back on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

I remain charmed


----------



## JonS1967

GMT today. TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to work after a day off, with the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather


That is just so damn beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Santa came a bit late this year, but all is forgiven! ;-)


----------



## broulstone

&

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Spunwell

14060


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## jovani




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My 47mm flieger pilots watch!!









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMCBanshee

Andowatch Vintage Diver


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayshinsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## medic1

View attachment 13756887


----------



## ChronoTraveler

El Primero today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer big date


----------



## summerpurchase

ref. 4220


----------



## wheelbuilder

MM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for a Camo and an improvised meal in the wood 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Prometheus #PIRANAH


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

116710 LN


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GundaBeast

Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Evil Panda No Date on a BRB Le Mans Italian Leather Racing Strap.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon SAR


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

You know you have a problem when you don't have a problem spending money for a watch like this pretty much on the spot without having planned for it. Only did so because I got a great cash, tax inclusive out the door deal. Pretty gorgeous.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne for the evening


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS #WilliamsF1


----------



## 41Mets

I think this is sexy. Closeups are mine. And included is a photo of a vintage version.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

41Mets said:


> I think this is sexy. And included is a photo of a vintage version.


I agree. I really want to see one in the flesh. Is the dial white or more of a cream?


----------



## 41Mets

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I agree. I really want to see one in the flesh. Is the dial white or more of a cream?


Cream.


----------



## sernsin

Such iconic and distinctive design as Rolex. From far you know is from seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## castlk




----------



## \"A Watches\"

16750 matte


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Heljestrand

Ending the year in blue on a tropic strap


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## kz1000a2

Pre WW1 watch from Asprey of London, with added lume markers. Only one of my watches with a non original movement.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Great photo, @grinny456-that dial really pops!

Love that new Seamaster, @AbsoluteMustard. I dig how clean the bezel is. 

I'm running some errands in freezing rain, so it's a G-Shock GW-M5610 for me today.


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO Prospex Fieldmaster LOWERCASE Special Edition SBDJ027


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MarceloTK

Seiko Pressage









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy NYE everyone  
Zenith Cronometro Limited Edition  on printed Horween Essex leather


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## Robotaz

Titanium MOMO digital


----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy New Year to All Guys. Wish you the best!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ZM-73

New Hamilton for the first day of the new year. Hope everyone has a great 2019!


----------



## castlk




----------



## tommyboy31

Oris today


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

A white Harpoon for a white snow 2019 Morning


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Hello 2019!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## warsh

happy new year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Today is fun... lol. We are going to see IMAX Aquaman this afternoon so I'm going all Lucas on them...

Nixon Tie Fighter Pilots watch with Crash and Burn script on the back and Empire emblem on the very soft silicon strap.

It's very comfortable to wear and lights up in red just like the instruments in the interior of the Tie Fighter.

Plus it doesn't scream Star Wars as you wear it. It's very subtle to the general public but I enjoy the weirdness of it.

Joe


----------



## Thewatchvice

Day after Christmas find st my local AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Anyone see that amazing comeback by my Northwestern Wildcats? Happy New Year and go cats!


----------



## 59yukon01

Guess it's obvious I enjoy wearing this. Helps that it keeps excellent time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Anyone see that amazing comeback by my Northwestern Wildcats? Happy New Year and go cats!


I see your blurry photo and raise you a Nomos


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> I see your blurry photo and raise you a Nomos


Today the Northwestern logo is more important than the watch!  nice nomos!


----------



## al358

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## King_Neptune

I'm starting off the new year by wearing the Eco-Drive this week in order to feed it some light.








Photo is from a previous date.


----------



## Perseverence

The Minuteman Team Rubicon looks surprisingly good on brown leather.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Happy New Year my fellow horologists!

LUMINOX Series 8300 circus 2005. It was my Dad's watch.

It's a little finicky, as the 1/10 hand doesn't like to go back to zero.

But, I love it nonetheless. My Dad really enjoyed this watch.


----------



## Robotaz

Arclite said:


> Happy New Year my fellow horologists!
> 
> LUMINOX Series 8300 circus 2005. It was my Dad's watch.
> 
> It's a little finicky, as the 1/10 hand doesn't like to go back to zero.
> 
> But, I love it nonetheless. My Dad really enjoyed this watch.


Is that quartz? You can pull the crown out to one of the two positions, hold a pusher down, and that second hand will start advancing.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## pyddet

Skx013 on the Strapcode for me today. HNY, all









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy new year  
Wish you all the best, health and happiness.

Starting 2019 with the Zodiac Grandrally Chrono. Very impressed. Great dial, hands and overall finish. Exceeded my expectations


----------



## rkmontana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Happy New Year friends!


----------



## mkay14




----------



## Arclite

Thanks Rototaz. I have tried that; it does this weird flicker back and forth thing and skips a couple tenths forward or back. It eventually comes around, just takes a while.



Robotaz said:


> Is that quartz? You can pull the crown out to one of the two positions, hold a pusher down, and that second hand will start advancing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hopscottch

Vintage Bulova Accutron Mark IV railroad approved










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## MDT IT

This year it enters in the vintage section 1999>2019 ;-)


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Meetings and more meetings today with the Pelton Sector


----------



## Wolfsatz

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## dealer-1

H20 Orca , Blue Sandwich Dial


----------



## Arclite

009 w/coin-edge bezel back on stock jubilee


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

A not fearful ruffed grouse...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> Tried on and saw some really good looking watches today. Stopped by Martin pulli's shop outside Philadelphia third time, and this time I was the only one in the store and we got into just fantastic conversation about life, family, spending money and saving, and of course watches. Really great guy and if you've not been to his shop and you're in the Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York area, I highly recommend it!https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181228/7e158a0d739fa2b5378b5699a56a69eb.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for sharing the tip. Love that RGM diver! Totally unique watch. What brand was the second batch, before the Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Vioviv said:


> Thanks for sharing the tip. Love that RGM diver! Totally unique watch. What brand was the second batch, before the Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one in the case? Sarpaneva, I believe. Gorgeous!! I can't find the post. It's either that or the one on my wrist I think was a bremont.


----------



## pyddet

Dan Henry 1964 today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Miggy17

OR


----------



## Karlisnet

View attachment 13767759


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Wenger Aerograph 1-02-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time

Longines cal.9.47n from 1930


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Just swapped out the bracelet on put a Borealis on this one.....


----------



## mkay14




----------



## rayshinsan

Its not a Breget, Jeager Le Coutre or IWC... buts still a Moonphase:
Rotary Windsor


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my new Zodiac GrandRally tonight and a  flight  Cheers


----------



## 41Mets

One of my favorites I've owned


----------



## jah

NOS Ollech & Wajs from 1965!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## amg786

Bought this as an oddity- has a built in magnifying glass and led light!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## issey.miyake

Cannot get through the day without my watch or music..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## cairoanan

San Martin 62mas


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## Jeep99dad

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## ZM-73

Elysee bronze


----------



## pyddet

Oris Classic Date









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fhsgolfer

My Certina DS Podium auto!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Armida A8 On Leather


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

New arrival ...









Have a nice day all!


----------



## Miggy17

Haven't worn this in a while!


----------



## 41Mets

Even a few days off my wrist and I put this back on and I'm in awe. On my way to see The Band's Visit on Broadway tonight.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver tonight


----------



## Nevets750

Hamilton Intra Matic









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14




----------



## sokard

JDM Speedtimer 7015-7000 Flyback Chrono!!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## kerner

Just got it and already a different strap on it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko Italian leather strap







​


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

sokard said:


> JDM Speedtimer 7015-7000 Flyback Chrono!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


Beautiful vintage! Love it!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Rokovakian




----------



## castlk




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

New arrival via Kickstarter -- Waldhoff Tourbillon. My first tourbillon and am super happy with it.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

Back from vacation


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Seiko "Deep Blue Hole" SBDC065/SPB083. I sold my Breitling Superocean because of this watch. It's fantastic!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Poljot Board Watch modeled after the Mig 29 instrument panel clock...


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Second day with the Moonwatch.









Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## carloscastro7

Samurai on a new cork strap. Love this combo


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## pyddet

Two days in a row for the Oris Classic Date.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Classic Monster, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 59yukon01

I like this watch, but with an orange one, which isn't going anywhere, do I really need two Sumos? Decisions, decisions.....










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

``


----------



## Arclite




----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but I've been wearing my Farer Lander all day


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Even the cheapest Casio needs love now and again. On a leather strap.
Casio 100m 'diver' by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hopscottch

Working from home today but I can still work in style!

Nomos Tangomat GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## ronkatct

Seiko


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## omeglycine

Southern Tier's Blackwater Series is always enjoyable. This Creme Brûlée stout is no exception.


----------



## mkay14




----------



## jah

My new Oak & Oscar Jackson! Blown away by this one!


----------



## tommy_boy

Muhle on a thick Martu strap:


----------



## Cannes' times

My favourite Minu Stop...


----------



## Sir-Guy

mkay14 said:


> View attachment 13773769


Superb. This looks fantastic. Mind sharing your wrist size? Looks great. There are a lot of things they get right with this one. I'm afraid I wouldn't want to wear much else if I got one.


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday with the new GSD-3A


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303 (on the left)







​


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## corybantic

Just took it off, I swear


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Zelig

From this morning's drive in to work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

A newly-acquired MWW Tatoskok for this Friday evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

Parnis Aviator 44mm A6497









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber

First 2019 incoming










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

The holiday house we're staying at had some leftover beer in the fridge. Coincidence or what? Zelos Swordfish.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JP.

Seamaster today.


----------



## issey.miyake

Advanced birthday present !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Orangez

Moving day with the Timex Expedition!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Russian Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan

BN0151-17L


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb




----------



## erikclabaugh

Vintage Cyma Watersport tank...


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Robotaz

omeglycine said:


> Southern Tier's Blackwater Series is always enjoyable. This Creme Brûlée stout is no exception.


As long as it's not an Alltech beer. That stuff is gut rot. It's from my town and it's awful. We have 5-6 breweries that destroy it.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Ocean Crawler Core Diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Really a well made piece and nice details, a looker for sure, but i often find it too large/tall for my 6.8" wrist.


----------



## kennyk

Is that San Pedro, California?


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Terra Cielo Mare Avio Mk-II

















Have a nice day!


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## 41Mets

In love


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> PilotFriday with the new GSD-3A


Great combo. Who makes that watch?


----------



## Sir-Guy

cairoanan said:


> BN0151-17L


I have this same watch and like your strap choice here. Can you share anything about it? Nice photo!


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Great combo. Who makes that watch?


Thanks. Greg Stevens Design 
GSD


----------



## 59yukon01

US Waffle on BM. I dig it!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Rocking the Ball today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni




----------



## cairoanan

Sir-Guy said:


> I have this same watch and like your strap choice here. Can you share anything about it? Nice photo!


Thanks bud! The strap came with the San Martin 62mas homage watch. Uncle Seiko has 20mm waffle straps that look similar.


----------



## YevKasem

New shoes for my Marlin.


----------



## RLC

1959...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## ronkatct

Dodecagon Guanjin with blue strap.


----------



## bbasch

Seiko Sarb 033 going everywhere these days ... my all rounder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Tycho Brahe

SRP701


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD 3-A on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Wunderbro

116610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## slideit

At a cheese farm









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Closing the night out with my Dad's SEIKO 8229-500B; Oct '79


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## RomeoT

My Oris 65 on new Dassani leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Kurt Behm

*Sunday 1/5*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## colonelpurple

Probably the best fit and finish of any watch I have had, except perhaps Rolex

View attachment 13777889


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens

My New Year purchase.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko Spring Drive


----------



## Jeep99dad

This morning I've been wearing the blue Alkin ModelOne on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas  I really love this combo. 









Didn't capture it very well but the markers and larger numerals are really painted on thick, raises of the dial adding depth to it.


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## pyddet

Prince Oysterdate on an appropriately janky and period correct folded jubilee.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Have not worn this in a while 
Always forget how nice it feels with a Ti oem Ananta bracelet 
Seiko Ananta SD GMT


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## househalfman




----------



## WichitaViajero

Tag Heuer Aquaracer today


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Sunday!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hopscottch

Becoming a favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD for a beautiful afternoon and 21c  keeping Z company as she does her homework outside





































Big boy be eyeballing me


----------



## LeftAngle

Chose it this morning. Have no idea what it is other than it’s 1940-ish


----------



## omeglycine

This one's definitely showing its wear, but it's as much fun to wear as the day I bought it.


----------



## Arclite

About to go get dirty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC




----------



## Apia




----------



## Orisginal

Ball DeepQUEST today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## montu63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

BALL Fireman Racer Classic ....42mm and Tritium illumination.


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy 60th today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

MKII Key West on jubilee.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Crabtree

Sunday Afternoon survival kit....Orange strap for da Bears support!


----------



## slideit

Down by the water again









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## txkill

got the 609 on tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H
















I wore the white one yesterday.​


----------



## ZM-73

Rado D-Star today


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Awake Solar -- New Arrival Via Kickstarter. Depending on the light, face nicely shifts from what looks like to me "ocean floor contour map" to "blue hole" to "open ocean"


----------



## Larry23

Snowstorm Sophia caught Greece by surprise. Certainly not used to snow like that!


----------



## dwilliams851

Bronze today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronocase

The more I wear it the more I like it...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Barge

Watching as the world goes by...


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on Tudor nato strap



















G


----------



## Heljestrand

Putting some Spring into my Drive


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Kulprit

I've been neglecting this watch (well, all of them) since getting the Tudor, so I'm showing it a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector on DrunkArtStraps leather to start the work week


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## 59yukon01

Just a Tuna today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Doing the Monday morning Tango with some horrible office lighting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Vioviv

First day back to work ... after a relaxing holiday, I always come back with a renewed sense of purpose and commitment to win the lottery.


----------



## Arclite

Gifted to me. It's a fashion watch for the most part, but the numbering works for occupation


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## al358

Going somewhat tactical today for training with my trusted OM. Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Joespeeder

Only 15minutes old.... The before shot and the after shot of today's arrival.

Before was a Poljot Aviator(I forgot to set the date today on the Poljot, lol) and the after is a gorgeous Sinn 103 Acrylic space watch.

I have said it in other places here but this is my buying season. 
Seven in total this season and 5 currently coming to me over then next week or so.... One of those 5 is catching up to me as I ordered it last summer but it's being built now. 
I'll post the daily's here and at some point open a short thread giving more detail on each as they come in and you can see my purchases. 
You could say I went a little nuts, but I've had lots for free time surfing due to care giving and needed a release(things are great now) as I was going stir crazy for several reasons.

Back to real life now and wait for the delivery person to arrive every couple days for a little while.

I'll wear the Sinn on the black leather for a couple days but I think it's going to live on a green Maratec Nato Zulu or an Erica's Original MN Strap... Not 100% sure yet.

Joe


----------



## suzublu

Today I have mostly been wearing a bit of bronze


----------



## Buschyfor3

Snapped two quick shots while waiting for a client this afternoon:


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Helm Vanuatu w Strapcode clasp


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## J.D.B.

A truly FUN piece! Would it be called "Solder-punk"?


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangez

J.D.B. said:


> A truly FUN piece! Would it be called "Solder-punk"?


Wow! Where did you get it?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ipaqrat

PONTVS Hydra -- edited correct spelling. Keyboards were put into the world to test me; I fail.


----------



## JLS36

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


That's neat is that a new model?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Flieger Tuesday for me! I've got mine on a bracelet today!









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

J.D.B. said:


> A truly FUN piece! Would it be called "Solder-punk"?


It looks like a "How to make a digital watch at home" project from an electronics magazine. I've never seen anything like it but I'd wear it for the lulz. Love it!


----------



## erikclabaugh

Certina today...


----------



## Robotaz

ipaqrat said:


> PONTVA Hydra
> View attachment 13782043


Flash Gordon's dive watch. What is it? I'm out of the loop on micros.


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## Robotaz

J.D.B. said:


> A truly FUN piece! Would it be called "Solder-punk"?


Are the buttons set, hour, min?


----------



## mkay14




----------



## JLS36

Raven









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1







​


----------



## jah

Tony Stark has nothing on me!


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VERY handsome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Second Time said:


> Longines cal.9.47n from 1930
> View attachment 13767793


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Self appointed early mark!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sprosinac

speedy_tuesday









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## aussie wayne

Something different on a grubby wrist after work.






Nickolas Hacko Rebelde Ti-L with chocolate dial. Unitas movement assembled and adjusted in Australia. My current daily wearer and cops lots of abuse. Incredible watch.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## thejollywatcher

JLS36 said:


> That's neat is that a new model?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's actually an SNE 107 with a modded bezel. I picked it up from Doug (MWW).

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## kz1000a2

Have NOS crystal in hand, waiting its turn for service.


----------



## hopscottch

Farer Eldridge this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

orient Ti


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

The new Nodus Avalon stops for a visit in Charlotte 
That case is super cool


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## afechete




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Arclite

TIMEX THREE GMT - bought it on a whim as I want a GMT watch but I'm not ready to get a Rolex Master II.

It's pretty nice for what it is.


----------



## pyddet

DH 1964 today. Can't say enough good things about this watch.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Itubij

This made it on the wrist because of another thread ("Your favorite watch").


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## 41Mets

My fave


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

1521


----------



## sticky

I like big watches but the PDC is perhaps a step too far for me. ;-)


----------



## Orisginal

Devil diver LE's first day on the wrist! On an Uncle Seiko tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Joespeeder

Second day for the Sinn 103 acrylic and restarting a old project...

Is there a way to rotate this photo? It's 90 degrees from the source photo... Hmmm.

Edit: like magic it's showing normally now... weird.


----------



## dino8791

SKX mod w/ Ruby Red AR sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Working from home today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

This beauty, gets me every time.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ending the day with the Farer Pointing LE


----------



## RLC

USMC Hamilton, 987a movement, (1944)

Bob


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand-Winding Watch














​


----------



## Everyworks

Sinn 856


----------



## sernsin

Explorient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14




----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## bladeshot

Diving!


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Aviation


----------



## plibber

Ordering McDonalds with a brand new Grand Seiko










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

today .. 









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Stuckx "The Bull" Panda -- this was a kickstarter campaign a few years ago, but I picked it a new one just now from Stephan (the creator) @ Forasec. Unusual pusher orientation and case shape -- I like it!


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## gerasimos33

Picture not from today.


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## Aggie88

Rolex 1601 "Wideboy" today


----------



## pwk

My slightly vintage Seiko Panda
Need to change my Date !


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand

GS Spring Drive on Santoni strap


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

World time Wednesday


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## brrrdn

GLYCINE Airman 24hr :]


----------



## Itubij

An underrated brand. One of the few quartz I've seen that hit each marker


----------



## NYSCOTTY

pwk said:


> My slightly vintage Seiko Panda
> Need to change my Date !


PANDA !!!


----------



## jah

MY new Oak & Oscar on custom Jack Foster strap!


----------



## pyddet

Oris BC3 on Fin leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## ronkatct

HMT Janata. Inexpensive vintage looking, simple no complications watch. Hand winding only. Inexpensive = 14 hour (I think) power reserve, -15spd, unfinished on the sides of case, mediocre strap. But it has the authetic vintage look, using a simple movement. 35mm diameter. :-d.


----------



## DiverBob

Oldie but goodie.

This Visodate is a perfect example of just how nice a watch you can pick up for under $400...

Listed at 40mm but wears smaller indeed.


----------



## Robotaz

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 13787485
> 
> 
> Oldie but goodie.
> 
> This Visodate is a perfect example of just how nice a watch you can pick up for under $400...
> 
> Listed at 40mm but wears smaller indeed.


Couldn't agree more. One of the best values in the watch world.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1 from hard-to-get-on and off bracelet to leather strap














​


----------



## mkay14




----------



## Jsparks




----------



## DiverBob

Robotaz said:


> Couldn't agree more. One of the best values in the watch world.


Yes sir especially when you have SARBs goin for more these days...


----------



## dealer-1

VDB Tantal T


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Green Avalon tonight. Cool case


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Billy D




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## BigAl60613

Casio G-Shock DW-5600 on digi hump day.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## castlk




----------



## Threebeansalad

Armida A1


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Heljestrand

Currently binge wearing this...


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinny456

Grab and Go...


----------



## epetrillo




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerosugar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Reverse Panda


----------



## haxonwax




----------



## kz1000a2

In Soviet Union, watch wears YOU!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
I went with the Zenith LE Cronometro  on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Brice


----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Seiko Prospex SRPA71 Land Automatic


----------



## afechete




----------



## t minus

Black Victorinox 50m field watch with lights.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Terra Cielo Mare Avio Mk-II ... by TCM standards it's pretty dull (and affordable), yet exquisitely finished ... here's a gratuitous and blurry lume shot ...









Have a great day guys!


----------



## ronkatct

Rolex today. Looking at the Cyclops, I can see another Starbucks customer. Weird.:roll:







:roll:


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7040 for Cross Country Skiing


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Afternoon switch to my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755







​


----------



## jaw




----------



## jwf85

Zeppelin LZ 129 Automatic 








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TAG Fan

I must admit that I have never been a fan of Longines but this one is a very elegant piece


----------



## Tom Schneider

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch. Who is the maker?


----------



## medic1




----------



## issey.miyake

Casual Friday today ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Ok fellow race fans.... My 2nd of the 5 I have inbound to me this buying season just arrived !! It's freaking awesome.

Fortis Cosmonaut Alarm which was never worn till now. I found it on Chrono24 and had it shipped from Australia to Michigan.

I've read the threads and it will never see a winder. Some would say it would be ok on there but why chance it.

First impressions are as you'd expect but the surprise is how unbelievably clear the crystal is. It disappears more than any of my other watches. 
Maybe that's just because I've been wearing my Sinn acrylic for that last couple of days.

Both the Sinn and the Fortis are going to get a LOT of wrist time !!


----------



## Tom Schneider

Aggie88 said:


> Reverse Panda


Amazing looking Seiko! Do you know what model this is?


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

medic1 said:


> View attachment 13790261


Panerai. The new 779.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Seiko Samurai tonight and datejust during the day


----------



## Aggie88

Thanks! It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003 which is no longer in production. I think that it was a Japan-only model...I purchased it used from Jauce.com, the Japanese auction site.



Tom Schneider said:


> Amazing looking Seiko! Do you know what model this is?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040


----------



## mkay14




----------



## ronkatct

My Junkers 6050-5 arrived today. Wearing it at home :-d


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Jsparks




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fbdyws6

Joespeeder said:


> Poljot Board Watch modeled after the Mig 29 instrument panel clock...
> 
> View attachment 13772479
> 
> 
> View attachment 13772487
> 
> 
> View attachment 13772493


What a unique watch


----------



## took

Waves today









Time is a gift...


----------



## Myman




----------



## issey.miyake

mkay14 said:


> View attachment 13790729


beautiful watch


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Seiko Samurai tonight and datejust during the day


U crazy. I change my watch like once a week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sprosinac

casual friday 









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

The color of love..


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Black5

M159-5028
A lady never reveals her age so let's just say she's over 40...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73

Adina SW18 S6FS


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## machlo




----------



## Heljestrand

Happy Friday the 11th


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> U crazy. I change my watch like once a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I changed my watch Daily, so I feel like each is being rotated and appreciated, but I usually don't wear multiple watches, daily. This happened because I had gone home halfway through the day and took my watch off, as always. When I went back out to watch a movie last night I put on a different watch.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## montu63

Enjoying the SKX now it's back on the jubilee

Have a great Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Haven't worn this in a while.


----------



## Joespeeder

First full day with the Fortis Cosmonaut Alarm....

It will stay on the Fortis leather strap. it's very comfortable and the strap is unique in it's construction with the thick springbar end that's shaped. 
No need to change. It also has a signed buckle that matches the crown.


----------



## anrex

Mt Fuji_


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander 
still loving this dial


----------



## Arclite

Flighty Friday


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AntonisCh

Smiths Everest by timefactors









Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> I changed my watch Daily, so I feel like each is being rotated and appreciated, but I usually don't wear multiple watches, daily. This happened because I had gone home halfway through the day and took my watch off, as always. When I went back out to watch a movie last night I put on a different watch.


U CRZY


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## ca_ng

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat

Breitling today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## Itubij

In anticipation of inclement weather, and because I have not worn it in a long time.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwf85

Stowa Flieger on a W&W strap








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

The chronograph registers are getting a workout today:


----------



## westlake




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Waiting on the jury to come back with a verdict.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Two watch day

My new Junkers Bauhaus Automatic









And my HMT Janata. The power reserve of this hand winder seems to be on the low side at 26 hours. I am trying to give it more use time and body heat to free up the movement to see if the power reserve will go up. It is winter and I leave the heat at 60 F at night. It has been cold the last few days and the Janata has not got much use since I got it. It is supposedly new old stock so the lubricants need usage to reach optimal operational viscosity. Ditto for the main spring.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MattyMatt




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Planet Ocean in the mountains b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday with the GSD-3A on a DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Nineoneone today


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this Eterna most of the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GO


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 on a Hirsch brown leather strap







​


----------



## DiverBob

Zodiac Sea Dragon


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this in quite a while. Russian Strela on pilot strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sernsin

Hot day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## shahtirthak

Glycine Airman 17 Purist 









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## anrex




----------



## issey.miyake

In the car


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Apia said:


>


Not generally a great Rolex fan -- but really like what the blue strap does to the sub!


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Waldhoff Capital, new arrival via Kickstarter. Hangzhou 7500 movement with a mega 80 hour power reserve!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DMCBanshee

Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## kz1000a2

Tavannes Submarine Commander. Waterproof watch 10 years before Rolex & you don't have to unscrew the crown to set, it's waterproof. Several thousand sold, I've been told 6 are left.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## JonS1967

Madison again for a working Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## warsh

Bulova goodness w very smooth second sweep









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Skiing with my oldest son and my Oris Titan C


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jwf85

Sainz?








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## climbtime40




----------



## al358

GS today


----------



## 59yukon01

Still stuck on this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## ronkatct

Still wearing and loving Junkers :-d


----------



## jah

I know you guys are tired of seeing this watch, but I can't help wearing it! LOL

Oak & Oscar Jackson for me!


----------



## Vioviv

Heading down under, unfortunately for work ...
You never realize you need a GMT until you need a GMT!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## al358

Just in


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## andysm

srpc23


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Jeep99dad

Stopped by my local crack ahem watch store and picked up this new green Peacmaker bronze  have to put a canvas strap on it later.


----------



## El-Duderino

Grabbing some take out pizza for the football games.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14




----------



## monza06

image share


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## Gavinr

b sorry last post was by mistake , no I am not wearing a bare 505 movement right now! I am sporting my new to me GG.


----------



## medic1




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## Arclite

TIMEX 3 GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## castlk




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo 3-eye chronograph


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX011J Domed









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vujen

Enjoying it before letting it go!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets

Got this strap for another watch, thinking that it was black, but it's really a very deep, chocolate brown. Thoughts on this watch?


----------



## Watchcollector21

Robotaz said:


>


Nice piece Robotaz,
After visiting their headquarters and meeting most of their staff I can seriusly say that C. Ward are one of the best watch company's out there. Have 2 of their watches coming in. 
They are based 20 miles from me, in a small town called Maidenhead. U.K. 
Congrats.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## al358

Green monster again!


----------



## afechete




----------



## pardayan




----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> Got this strap for another watch, thinking that it was black, but it's really a very deep, chocolate brown. Thoughts on this watch?


It looks fine, but not great for some reason. Perhaps it's too casual?


----------



## 41Mets

tommyboy31 said:


> It looks fine, but not great for some reason. Perhaps it's too casual?


I agree. Just trying to find a reason to have this strap! I feel like it looks better in this light


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

41Mets said:


> I agree. Just trying to find a reason to have this strap! I feel like it looks better in this light


Did you buy it for your Sinn? Think it would look good on that.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Going w the ref6694 cal. 1215 from 1959...


----------



## 41Mets

tommyboy31 said:


> Did you buy it for your Sinn? Think it would look good on that.


I did but thought it was black. I haven't actually put it on yet but next to it I didn't like it. I'll try it on later and post.


----------



## Orangez

A smartwatch for a change! Ticwatch









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Titanium is a "warm" metal.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Easy Sunday watching football and wearing vintage...Have a good one fellow WUS'ers


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wish you all a great Sunday.


----------



## jah

Oak & Oscar Jackson!


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Robotaz

jah said:


> Oak & Oscar Jackson!


That looks really great man. Nice shot, too.


----------



## 59yukon01

Solar Sunday. Now if it was just sunny today. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dartok22




----------



## Gersen

Joespeeder said:


> First full day with the Fortis Cosmonaut Alarm....
> 
> It will stay on the Fortis leather strap. it's very comfortable and the strap is unique in it's construction with the thick springbar end that's shaped.
> No need to change. It also has a signed buckle that matches the crown.
> 
> View attachment 13792129


Great choice, Joe. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Samginko

Little red makes it better.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## El-Duderino

Daytona Sunday.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## anrex




----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #Gretsch


----------



## Robotaz

Dartok22 said:


> View attachment 13799329


Is that new? I really like those.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## J.D.B.

shift


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

rainy lazy Sunday SARX055


----------



## brrrdn

Seamaster 2252.50 =]


----------



## JonS1967

Chrono Sunday for me. Started the day with this Strela then switched to the Intramatic LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Scurfa BellDiver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## mbalmz

adding my submission... speedy sunday for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

bernhardt seashark went skiing today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Post Hilltoppers, Sprint Enduro, Twentynine Palms, CA.

I must say though, this thing is so tactical (barring my orange strap), you can't even see it at a quick glance.

I like the negative display, but grey numbers instead of red would be better seen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing this one all weekend while working in my shop.


----------



## mkay14




----------



## castlk




----------



## Technarchy

Casio Pathfinder. Been my partner at 10,000ft elevation adventures many times. Pic from prior occasion, but I sleep with it most nights as well. Night all.


----------



## lo_scrivano

2220.80 all week as I roam the streets of New York...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Buschyfor3

Earlier today:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MDT IT

Quite rare Pulsar ( Seiko ) Military Diver 200M - PG6003P1 - 7N36-0AB0


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Heljestrand

Stainless Steel Black Dial


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

GS today. Have a great Monday!


----------



## FordHammie

It might be one of it's last days with me if a trade goes through.









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## Arclite

It's going to be a Monster Monday


----------



## Kulprit

Back to the Tudor; getting the car serviced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Doxa Monday


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## papagioro

Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder

Just came in.... RAF Pilots watch issued 2011, Pulsar Gen 2 
The crystal looks clear in normal use, you can see the scratches if you get very close or photograph it. But on the wrist it look clean. Normal patina and nothing will be changed unless for some reason I cracked it(never done that yet) somehow.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## 6R15




----------



## t minus

Wearing two watches right now....


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Itubij

Dusting this one off for today. Lovely sunburst dial.


----------



## Roningrad

Going chrono !


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Tycho Brahe

rainy Monday w the beater Urchin


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Damasko


----------



## Treeslayer4570

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Still in love with my Junkers - 4 days in a row.


----------



## DiverBob

Zodiac Sea Dragon


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

16710 on super jubilee to start the week


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Zodiac GrandRally for the evening


----------



## 41Mets

So I've been waiting on a Dekla German made flieger for over a month. Three days ago it finally showed up in the US. I thought I had it shipped to my work address and thought it might arrive tomorrow. I came home and it was at my front door.

Also, a cordovan strap with green stitch came for my GO. Nice day of arrivals!!


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

41Mets said:


> So I've been waiting on a Dekla German made flieger for over a month. Three days ago it finally showed up in the US. I thought I had it shipped to my work address and thought it might arrive tomorrow. I came home and it was at my front door.
> 
> Also, a cordovan strap with green stitch came for my GO. Nice day of arrivals!!


That GO is absolutely gorgeous!

I'm wearing the Speedy again today


----------



## medic1




----------



## Knives and Lint

Two watch day...Started with the Exp II for a frosty morning walk, then switched to the vintage Seamaster Cosmic and enjoyed the sunset b-)


----------



## vsky46

Doxa 1200t in rainy los angeles









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> So I've been waiting on a Dekla German made flieger for over a month. Three days ago it finally showed up in the US. I thought I had it shipped to my work address and thought it might arrive tomorrow. I came home and it was at my front door.
> 
> Also, a cordovan strap with green stitch came for my GO. Nice day of arrivals!!


Does this mean we're never seeing the Club again?


----------



## Black5

Seiko C359-5000
Calculator/Alarm
1979











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Roningrad

Tuna time!


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Does this mean we're never seeing the Club again?


The club?


----------



## AaaVee

Wearing new arrival - birthday present to myself


----------



## issey.miyake

AaaVee said:


> Wearing new arrival - birthday present to myself


Miss mine whenever I see a Monaco!

Happy birthday!


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Spirit


----------



## pardayan




----------



## plibber

For work and for play



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Dekla hadwind flieger today


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Rado Hyperchrome









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Blue Mako XL


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver this morning, love this thing. An incredible value.


----------



## Arclite

TIMEX Tuesday


----------



## Joespeeder

Just arrived... MoD issued in 2000 Submariners watch. Seiko Gen 2 on my right wrist

As I walked out of the house with my RAF Pilot watch on my left wrist and the Submariners watch arrived at the office today I will wear both for a bit. I need to go get the Submariners battery swapped out and I have some friends that would like to see both.
So for today I'm in full watch nerd mode. However, my sleeve really covers my right wrist so most will never notice beyond my normal level of nerdiness...

I have one more watch arriving soon. But that is a hold over from last summer that is going to finally get here. I'm going to enjoy wearing my collection for a while before any more big purchases. Can you hear the qualifier in that statement?? lol


----------



## brrrdn

IWC =]


----------



## one_T

Sinn 856 I B


----------



## mnf67

IWC 3239 Ingenieur:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> The club?


Sorry had a mini stroke, wrong user! You just keep posting those gorgeous GO pics you beautiful monster


----------



## jatherly




----------



## omeglycine

ggyy1276 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's killer. Model/ref?


----------



## ggyy1276

omeglycine said:


> That's killer. Model/ref?


Thanks, it's Concord Blue La Scala.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## k01in

Hublot Big Bang it is! Go to Hublot forum section to check the unboxing!


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 today


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## tommyboy31

2265.80


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## Vioviv

Queensland Australia has no DST ... so here's 4:30 AM ...









Here's 4:45 AM ...









And here's 5:05 AM









Lovely country but not a place for folks who like to sleep in!
Have a great Wednesday ... or Tuesday ... or whatever!


----------



## Itubij

Ever since putting this on bracelet, it has occupied my wrist more than any other watch


----------



## schnitzerphoto

SPB083J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Arclite said:


> TIMEX Tuesday


I'm a lifelong Timex fan & consumer and I've always wanted this one. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Skindiver today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe

an old favorite just always wished it had the cathedral hands instead of pencil hands.


----------



## ronkatct

Love love my Junkers . Been wearing it nonstop since I got it :-!:-d

There is something elegant about the design and color of the dial. And the vintage style dome Crystal makes it special.


----------



## Apia




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## anabuki




----------



## issey.miyake

Continuing my week long love affair with this one..


----------



## t minus

Left wrist and right wrist.


----------



## Black5

Seiko Honda F1











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## vujen

Movado!


----------



## markusf

Rolie Rolie!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmnc

brrrdn said:


> IWC =]


I like this just for the car! 09 WRX owner here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Lorier was nice enough to send along these pre-production examples of the Falcon for me to check out.


----------



## Spunwell

Modern Pepsi today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Robotaz

5 days in a row. I think it's my longest since around 2008-2009. That's a long time. It's not just the watch, but it's worthy for the distinction.


----------



## westlake




----------



## ac8587

Little something for the nighttime bus ride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Rocking the Nighthawk today.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Same two as yesterday b-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## Barge




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cairoanan

"Vintage" lume sea ground.


----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived after a long wait, but was worth it.


----------



## 41Mets

I really enjoyed the new, budget-friendly Dekla flieger I wore yesterday. The same day it arrived my custom cordovan strap, which is made by my same budget-friendly strap maker from Indonesia who made my black Gator strap with green stitching, arrived as well.

Some of these strap makers are now selling through Amazon, and I had some holiday gift cards to Amazon given to me by some of my students and I was able to use some of that for this. Only $60 U.S., shipped. I've never had a cordovan strap, and I liked it!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector on DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## kz1000a2

Because everyone should have a Seiko 5


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Eterna bronze. 44mm.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

dwilliams851 said:


> Eterna bronze. 44mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


very very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13807393
> 
> 
> Just arrived after a long wait, but was worth it.


Congrats, really nice watch Clive.
G


----------



## schnitzerphoto

LLD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Twenty Thousand Leagues Under my Desk: A Tour of TPS Reports


----------



## dwilliams851

dino8791 said:


> very very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Hunted a long time for my perfect bronze and then this turned up. Photos just don't do the dial justice.

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

Tudor on Diablo strap!


----------



## omeglycine

Again today


----------



## afechete

First the Vanguard Retro than the new acquisition the Moray 42
Loving the slightly smaller size and the beautifully sculptured case


----------



## Itubij

When you are waiting for your car and take a WUS WRUW photo and realize you match the upholstery and carpet at the dealer.


----------



## Technarchy

Waking up to a Datejust is a nice thing.


----------



## Technarchy

double tap


----------



## ronkatct

Still in love with my Junkers.:-d:-!


----------



## pigman




----------



## hungdangnguyen23

My newest arrival from Singapore, still need to change the date.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Spunwell

Daytona for hump day this week


----------



## erebus

Technarchy said:


> Waking up to a Datejust is a nice thing.
> 
> View attachment 13808133


36mm? Are the numerals lumed? Wonderful!


----------



## issey.miyake

Daily wearer - one of my favourite things is the adjustable clasp especially in this summer heat!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Sarb035

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## ebluth

My 104 on the black rubber strap.


----------



## al358

Been on a monster spree lately just got the black in. I have had them in the past sold them, bought them back,sold them again and here we go again. In any event they are great watches


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## endotreated




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Blue Camel

GS all the way~









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sprosinac

BB 









Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## dealer-1

H2O Orca


----------



## dwilliams851

Needs a good service, but still love it.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anrex

-


----------



## Grinny456

Looks better than I expected with flannel...


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

dwilliams851 said:


> Eterna bronze. 44mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Always liked this piece. The new green dial is stellar also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

WatchOutChicago said:


> Always liked this piece. The new green dial is stellar also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hadn't seen the green version. That's pretty stunning too.

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

1972










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve ....


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poor Bathyscaphe on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## corybantic

Stowa


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 41Mets

Captured a nice Sunburst blue this morning


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


That last photo... The strap brings out an almost tobacco hue in the dial!


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> That last photo... The strap brings out an almost tobacco hue in the dial!


Thanks  
This dial is very well made, it's like no other I've owned


----------



## Arclite

Citizen Navihawk C300 (Blue Angels) circa 1994.

This was my Dad's watch so I love it; however, Citizen just doesn't do it for me like SEIKO.

I don't know why, Citizen is every bit as Japanese, sensible, and quality/value as SEIKO...guess the SEIKO watch names and history make me love it more.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Trying the Sub with a suede strap today.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Another day with the LLD, now with deployment clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Oris divers sixty five Movember edition.

I love the warm gold tones on the glossy black dial.


----------



## TedG954




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JLS36

Oceanking taking the call for today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman




----------



## tommy_boy

Stowa Marine today:


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Stowa Antea 355 B2B. I've had this one on the chopping block for a while now, but really liking it paired with a suede strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Lately from one of our fine members, fresh outta prep.


----------



## DiverBob

Tissot Visodate


----------



## Mpkaier

Tudor Ranger


----------



## Apia

Combo of today with a blue Zealande FKM vulcanized rubber strap ;-)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## blueradish




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## issey.miyake

Working from home - wearing Speedy, PJs and staying cool while the outside gets to 35 degrees and 43 where I grew up!


----------



## system11




----------



## Spunwell

Green sub today


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## wkw

Chronoswiss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

It's Flieger Friday!









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## callan

79260p


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Dressed up the diver a bit today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Sir-Guy

I like the leather strap choice on that Omega, @ILiveOnWacker. Nicely done. I think I ought to do the same sort of thing with this Citizen diver I wore today.


----------



## mbalmz

vintage grand seiko today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Tag tonight









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Citizen diver with fresh cat scratch.

That's gonna ruin my wrist shots for the next few days!

Still, better a scratch on my hand than the watch ;-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Aurora #Jake


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sprosinac

black bird 










Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

On a work trip on the Gold Coast, QLD, Australia. Makes Southern California look like a toilet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

wkw said:


> Chronoswiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Kingsbury 1983 XL Pilot -- new arrival via Kickstarter.


----------



## machlo




----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## slideit

Sea Turtle II









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Happy Friday folks


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marv524

My trusty 009









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

-


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sir-Guy said:


> I like the leather strap choice on that Omega, @ILiveOnWacker. Nicely done. I think I ought to do the same sort of thing with this Citizen diver I wore today.


Thanks! It's a Nomos shell cordovan with reddish thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ahmedalwan

Seiko SRP637 for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinny456

Another "Dress Watch" with Flannel...


----------



## Arclite




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Tactico Modded Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Tactico Modded Seiko


That's a nice looking dial!

Here's what's on my wrist today:


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

skyefalcon6 said:


> That's a nice looking dial!
> 
> Here's what's on my wrist today:
> 
> View attachment 13813207


Thanks brother. I really like your Steinhart too!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 7Pines

I just had to try one...and I love it.
Timex Marlin auto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Rolex 1500


----------



## pyddet

Tudor Prince Oysterdate today









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The U1 on a dark snowy day here in Denver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## westlake




----------



## ronkatct

Seven days straight since I got the Junkers:-d:-!


----------



## Tycho Brahe

SRP701 on Ginault bracelet


----------



## k206

Very underrated, IMO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

New Hammy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Fortis B42









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

RotoRetoto


----------



## Reeser1

TGIF Breitling Chronomat B01


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Seiko Coutura









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

with the Urushi dial today.

View attachment DSCF4813.jpg


----------



## pigman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robotaz

Linden_way said:


> with the Urushi dial today.
> 
> View attachment 13814299


Ooh, I like that!

@robotazky


----------



## DripCassanova

Knives and Lint said:


> Planet Ocean in the mountains b-)
> 
> View attachment 13793835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13793841
> 
> 
> View attachment 13793857


Which planet ocean is that? Beautiful time piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Apia said:


>


Where did you get that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

The "other" green sub to end the week. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 41Mets

Flieger Friday for me


----------



## markusf

ChronoTraveler said:


> Trying the Sub with a suede strap today.
> 
> View attachment 13810737


That looks awesome. It's hard to put a modern sub on strap. But it's done well here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Citizen diver with fresh cat scratch.
> 
> That's gonna ruin my wrist shots for the next few days!
> 
> Still, better a scratch on my hand than the watch ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13811953


Do you own a freaking lion?!!


----------



## markusf

ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best pictures I've seen for a watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Spunwell said:


> The "other" green sub to end the week. Have a great weekend everyone!


Love the matching green on the strap.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

41Mets said:


> Do you own a freaking lion?!!


Nah, she's actually a little sweetie. She just gets a bit bitey and scratchy if I pet her too much. Honestly, I didn't even realise she'd scratched me until I took the photo!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Robotaz

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Nah, she's actually a little sweetie. She just gets a bit bitey and scratchy if I pet her too much. Honestly, I didn't even realise she'd scratched me until I took the photo!


lol

@robotazky


----------



## Spunwell

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Love the matching green on the strap.


Many thanks Laura , yeah it really works on the five digit sub. I tried it on the 116610LV.......not so much.


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill again today. TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

So I was at the airport the other day and a man asked the time.....


----------



## maylebox

35 minutes until showtime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

a day in the mountains with the Planet Ocean b-)


----------



## Knives and Lint

DripCassanova said:


> Which planet ocean is that? Beautiful time piece


Many thanks! This is the 8500


----------



## castlk




----------



## t minus

For the life of me I can't seem to get this watch to be photogenic; however, it is what I'm wearing and looks so much better in real life.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch














​


----------



## ten13th

markusf said:


> One of the best pictures I've seen for a watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I got lucky.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## jaspert




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn EZM2 hydro for the first time in a bit.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Mirabello1

!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

EP in blue this weekend.


----------



## 41Mets

The Sinn was short lived. Stuck this on as I'll stop by a watch shop today that'd expressed interest in seeing this in person.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Domed SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

DMCBanshee said:


> Domed SKX011J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


I just finished modding an SRP Turtle with that dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

dino8791 said:


> I just finished modding an SRP Turtle with that dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job man, I really love the result 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## skyefalcon6

Seiko Saturday


----------



## westlake




----------



## Mirabello1

Just put this on









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker bronze on a SNPR Horween English Tan Dublin leather


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Since I don't have a Speedy, the Airman will have to do for today's Delta IV launch at Vandenberg AFB.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

MWW Tatoskok










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Mido Ocean Star Titanium on Dassari canvas


----------



## Rokovakian




----------



## Temps Perdu

BB58









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks! This is the 8500


No problem! Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloopd06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## MSugarman

A rather recent adoption. One week old


----------



## hopscottch

NOS poljot chrono. Even has the poljot bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners

Polar 16570


----------



## Buschyfor3

Hoping to get out of the office before the snow hits today:


----------



## ronkatct

Still loving Junkers :-d:-!


----------



## El-Duderino

Gym time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

14060M on a nice lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## anrex




----------



## lo_scrivano

Turning into a very nice gym watch. Ultra light, comfortable, legible, sand blasted case rugged enough to handle dings and crystal that can be easily polished or buffed. Also inexpensive so not stressful to wear with dumbbells in the vicinity.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt at deer valley today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Terra Cielo Mare today ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

I'll close the night out with my 009


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko on WatchSteward


----------



## Robotaz

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Beautiful. Love it!

@robotazky


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## t minus

I wore this one yesterday and am wearing it now; however, I am getting tired of the heavy weight so it might be switched for something lighter.


----------



## t minus

Just switched to this one....it really isn't any better where the weight is concerned. Oh well....like it any ways.


----------



## sickondivers

TUDOR Air Tiger


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera pilot


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## MDT IT

Hi, my Top Diver.


----------



## DMCBanshee

We got 8" of snow last night and we will received another 16" today 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nabbasi

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic for my daughter's Sunday morning post-breakfast bath.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Titanium spinnaker Tesei on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## garydusa




----------



## afechete

Moray 42


----------



## 41Mets

G today... at least this morning


----------



## afechete

Earlier today Titan C


----------



## hopscottch

Almost perfectly in line










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Greetings WUS'ers! Easy Sunday for me, watching the playoffs and recovering from an active week. Wearing an ultra-thin vintage hand-wind DeVille. Hope everyone had a great week, and here's to the next! b-)


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Driving to St. Louis:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Seadweller for an afternoon hike with my daughter and dog


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BreitlingAggie

Waiting for my beautiful wife to finish getting ready so we can see Clint Eastwood's "The Mule" and then M.Night.Shamlyan's "Glass" while my parents watch the kiddos. First night out in a while!

Omega POC 9900 Sedna Gold/Blue









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Fieldwalker on Hexa


----------



## J.D.B.

Fun and light


----------



## Itubij

Church flex. Middle of the road for me - somethings I really like about it and others I don't.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Knives and Lint

Mid-day swap just for the helluvit... love wearing this one b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko Turtle STO to end SeikoSunday


----------



## Pharm_D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Level.5x

Sinn 556i on Catalyst Leatherwork's English Bridle strap in Seattle Brown


----------



## Arclite

Earlier today, my only owned by me SNM011 Black Samurai


----------



## MuckyMark

Pelagos LHD today


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkay14




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E. I've got 9 radio-controlled Eco-Drive watches. I love them for their accuracy and grab-and-go capability. 
And I don't have to worry about changing batteries.







​


----------



## maylebox

A rare 3 watch day today. I woke up wearing my SubC and hit the kitchen to prep for hosting my mother's 77th birthday brunch. Switched to my dad's Citizen for the birthday brunch. Now that family and friends are gone and the dishes are done I've settled in with the Planet Ocean 2500D for a little tape delayed NFL. The first 3 watch day in quite a long time.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## michael_m




----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## anrex




----------



## jovani




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## nabbasi

Aggie88 said:


>


I was between Explorer I and a birth year DJ, and went Explorer. Seeing pictures like this make me regret my decision!


----------



## blueradish

Testing out a new strap on the Squale.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Started the day w the Hexa K500 and switched up to a new Urchin


----------



## 41Mets

If I ever post anything mentioning the possibility of selling this watch, please tell me I'm an idiot.


----------



## Valksing

My Mercedes chronograph rocking the new red-brown leather NATO strap I got for it :-!

























Honestly this watch is a strap monster, anything looks good on this!
I especially like NATO straps on this watch because it doesn't have regular push pins, but rather two rods to hold the strap in place.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Seiko pilot.

Happy Monday!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Arclite

Marathon TSAR. This one was born on Jan 2008


----------



## ChronoTraveler

EP again. This could be my only watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DMCBanshee

I just unpacked this Sub, love it 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## al358




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Seiko SARX035

It's mighty grand for being just a regular Seiko


----------



## ronkatct

Still using my Junkers:-d


----------



## dealer-1

H2O Orca Carbon Diver


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## TedG954

Very accurate. One of my favorites.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 24144.1







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## thelastcry08

GL0093









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Aggie88

Sea Urchin today

Expecting a new arrival today...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Linden_way

Robotaz said:


> Ooh, I like that!
> 
> @robotazky


Thank you.


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## VaEagle

New Vapaus Vorcut arrived this weekend:


----------



## Nevets750

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

My BB 58 has been getting most of the wrist time these days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfindoc

This one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brrrdn

Louis Erard 1931 Squelette Regulateur :]


----------



## coastiesquid

My grab and go 9F.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Longines Heritage Military COSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255

Lum Tec M28 tungsten with soprod 9040 power reserve.


----------



## pigman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tisell Submersible


----------



## Stargazer735

The bubbleback today at the office.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Coming up for its 1st anniversary.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

My sweet little Ladymatic Seamaster (1965) just came home from a spa trip to Matt Becher. The before picture shows metal band. I'm in love. This diminuitive little Omega is running a caliber 670. Ref 565.001









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI

ML Aikon


----------



## mkawakami

IWC Ingenieur 3239-4

It's built like a tank, dresses up and down, and it's very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 today.






G


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! Vintage Wittnauer 3256 chronograph


----------



## AdamTimeZone

JLC Sector










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Arclite

Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster Lowercase (SBDJ027)


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival! Vintage Wittnauer 3256 chronograph


That is gorgeous. Congrats on the find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa BellDiver 1 PVD back on its bracelet


----------



## Vioviv

On my way home from down under, already set to PST!










My pal Titus Pullo let me try his Monaco the other day ... definitely my next watch ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Joespeeder

Sinn 103 acrylic, I wore it all day on its leather strap. It's one of my new 5 from this years buying season and had planned to put it on a Maratac NATO. But it always seems I feel guilty swapping the original strap out.

I had a matt stainless finish green NATO strap in my head but a black low light green NATO in my pile. lol... I think I like the low light better... it is more comfortable than the leather right out of the box but the leather would break in more with more time and be very comfortable.


----------



## babermac

Nodus Retrospect as the train arrives...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## shahtirthak

SBDX001









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## joepac

Just got this!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashexilum

Really happy to have the Farer Lander GMT


----------



## Ashexilum

Really happy to have the Farer Lander GMT

View attachment 13826187


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## quatschnass

Certina DS Podium - excellent size - very comfy!


----------



## Aggie88

Wittnauer 3256 chronograph


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Oris










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing the Pelton Sector Watch on a DrunkArtStraps leather today.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Joespeeder

Sinn 103 Acrylic on the Green Maratec NATO low light.... I think it's going to live on this strap now. I may do some swaps for cool occasions but the green NATO really feels correct.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO 7A38-7070, born on Feb 1984










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Time flies when you're wearing a Digi-Tuna


----------



## Itubij

The most boastful crowns of my lot.


----------



## afechete




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mirabello1

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see a wrist shot of this on the NATO

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Knives and Lint

Vintage Hamilton. Love the dial on this one b-)


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ronkatct

Almost 2 weeks straight with my Junkers :-d:-!


----------



## markusf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

BB58









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz

lv today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing the Pelton Sector Watch on a DrunkArtStraps leather today.


I'm really digging this brand right now. Love the american made cases and bracelets. I hope he keeps getting support from the community. USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Djmeen

My C Ward C60 Trident 300 doesn't want to leave Maui!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## Vioviv

TexasTee said:


>


Sweet! Great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wore the dekla flieger today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

SBBN025 Darth Tuna









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## xherion

Sub for today


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday








Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Wunderbro said:


> I'm really digging this brand right now. Love the american made cases and bracelets. I hope he keeps getting support from the community. USA! USA! USA! USA!


It's weird that RGM doesn't get this level of enthusiasm from the watch crowd. Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver


----------



## Hoenikker

Jaeger LeCoultre









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

I love lume! This is my Blancpain Fifty Fathoms in the dark.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

Waiting for lunch.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ZM-73

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Went with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a French gris DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Wunderbro

JacobC said:


> It's weird that RGM doesn't get this level of enthusiasm from the watch crowd. Just thinking out loud here.


Show me an RGM and I'll say the same thing! I love that brand too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SNK803 on a brown BARTON strap


----------



## ten13th

Mirabello1 said:


> Would love to see a wrist shot of this on the NATO
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Deep Tech today


----------



## DMCBanshee

ETA Cave Dweller II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

The never tired SKX007

[


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The LLD on a wintery day in Denver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

The Seiko SRP315


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


pure class mate,
G


----------



## Split-2nd

Drooling!


----------



## Split-2nd

Alkin Microbrand Field/Aviation Piece.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ARMADUK

Did not take off the wrist this little jem for over a month


----------



## Split-2nd

Alkin Microbrand Field/Aviation Piece.


----------



## Split-2nd

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13830023
> G


What band is that? Me likey.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Grand Seiko today...


----------



## Knives and Lint

Decided to let the kid in me out today and pulled out the custom Boba Fett Rangeman b-). Certainly not for everyone, but a fun watch nonetheless, and it was probably my favorite custom G to build. Of course I wore it with my Boba Fett hoodie (unfortunately my underoos were in the wash :-d)


----------



## househalfman

Got my BB58...I mean my Vintage Barracuda last night...


----------



## mkawakami

Zenith Defy Classic. This is one helluva watch.


----------



## pigman




----------



## Robotaz

mkawakami said:


> Zenith Defy Classic. This is one helluva watch.


I'm drooling. Where's a good place to find one?

@robotazky


----------



## Rob 1 Million

househalfman said:


> Got my BB58...I mean my Vintage Barracuda last night...


Hi where's this from?


----------



## mkawakami

Robotaz said:


> I'm drooling. Where's a good place to find one?
> 
> @robotazky


I think a couple of the forum sponsors have them at a good price. I got mine from Hing Wa Lee Jewelers in Los Angeles.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, some great watches, guys! Love that Kontiki chronograph, @Robotaz.

Just a G-Shock for me today. GW-6900 with a GW-5000 strap. It's so very '90s!


----------



## ronkatct

Wet day so I am wearing my most water resistant watch -- 200m -- I am ready for a flood.:-!


----------



## emonje

Newest addition.


----------



## 41Mets

GO today for the first time since the weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spending the evening with the sexy 103 on canvas


----------



## Watchfiend12

Digital GMT Function on this bad boiiiiiiii. Lol

Gym watch..
Oldie but goodie.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Airman GMT GL0151







​


----------



## lo_scrivano

Marky Mark


----------



## RCooper993

Pam 233 during the day then AP ROC tonight.


----------



## issey.miyake

Been busy last few days

Say hello to this little guy!


----------



## marv524

issey.miyake said:


> Been busy last few days
> 
> Say hello to this little guy!


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

I took my Mum on a river cruise for her 80th birthday today. Naturally, I wore my favourite watch!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## JohnM67

SKX013 on leather NATO:


----------



## marv524

May SKX009 in black leather and modded bezel insert with smudges and all from a long trip.... A reliable tool









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMH Watches

Bund


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jsparks




----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Reeser1

Radiomir


----------



## a to the k

JUNGHANS Chronoscope


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82

The bracelet is a real pain to size, but it is so comfy


----------



## afechete

Starting with the Titan C


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF 
Been a rough week at home and work. Very much looking forward to a chill weekend.

Farer Pointing II LE to close the work week.


----------



## anrex

Cold in Cleveland (12 degrees)...


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Larsjeee

Popped this beauty on the NATO today.. not bad at all!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Pilot on a cheapo leather









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregmcv




----------



## afechete

Switched to Spring Drive


----------



## t minus

Deep Blue automatic beast!


----------



## Arclite

Up in the morning with the rising sun, going to wear this SKX till the day is done....


----------



## DMCBanshee

Russian Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mbalmz

SLA017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Once again.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday with EZM2 Hydro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Seiko SPB083J1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNyou

Breaking in this new build today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin Namos Homage:-d. Dial seems high quality printed plastic:-(


----------



## erikclabaugh

LPP today.


----------



## mkawakami

Oris divers sixty five Movember edition.

Of the many things I love about it, the crystal is one of my favorite.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Tried nato with Visodate









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI




----------



## AdamTimeZone

First time trying out one of the other OEM straps on my Railmaster. Really brings out its vintage look.


----------



## MSugarman

Got this from my dad a few weeks ago. First time wearing it. Don't know what it is but it's quite novel. I think he bought it from some watchmaker some 25 years ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Rehearsal for Rent









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

MSugarman said:


> Got this from my dad a few weeks ago. First time wearing it. Don't know what it is but it's quite novel. I think he bought it from some watchmaker some 25 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool. I wonder what it has in it?

@robotazky


----------



## MSugarman

Robotaz said:


> That's really cool. I wonder what it has in it?
> 
> @robotazky


No idea. Here's a fast photo. It has a display back. If you have any ideas, let me know. Unfortunately, I find the face a little flat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilu

I’m desk diving on a Friday 🙂


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

MSugarman said:


> No idea. Here's a fast photo. It has a display back. If you have any ideas, let me know. Unfortunately, I find the face a little flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unitas 6497. But I've never seen a regulator based on the Unitas. But I'm no movement expert. Cool watch.

@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally the weekend

Love this GSD-3A on canvas


----------



## MSugarman

Robotaz said:


> Unitas 6497. But I've never seen a regulator based on the Unitas. But I'm no movement expert. Cool watch.
> 
> @robotazky


Wow. Thanks for the info. It's a start for a fun research project. I'll keep you posted if I find out anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Apia said:


>


Well, that's just superb. Well done, and nice pair!


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM682 Submersible on Swordstraps leather strap.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

A nice, old C650 Navihawk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## castlk




----------



## plibber

issey.miyake said:


> Been busy last few days
> 
> Say hello to this little guy!


Congrats! Still remember wearing my speedy when my little one was born.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

New Seiko SGG731 38mm titanium and sapphire quartz
My new "beater". *edit - should include a photo with description









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Orient solar panda


----------



## jovani




----------



## amg786

JLC memovox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Ombré


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Awe, congratulations on your beautiful new baby!


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 Mod On Jubilee


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## Arclite

Tactical Pepsi


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## 59yukon01

Becoming very attached to this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but i wore the panda Air Defender on a Barton rubber band all morning. 
Almost time to switch


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## afechete

A beautiful day skiing


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster


----------



## J.D.B.

An old favorite


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88

Heading home from the golf course


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn EZM2 hydro gsg9 edition today
And a NJ bagel









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> Rehearsal for Rent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Have a great show!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloopd06

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Gotta take the world's most expensive cat to the vet ...










Have a lovely Saturday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Vioviv said:


> Have a great show!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Still three and a half weeks away!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Today's menu












G


----------



## MSugarman

Just picked this up from the Cartier Mansion - it went in for a little maintenance. Came out looking great. I have a new-found appreciation for it. Back in the early 80's, when 2-tone was a big fashion thing, this was my Grail. Then I finally got one.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## pigman




----------



## RussMurray

No change, yet!


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's menu
> View attachment 13836023
> View attachment 13836025
> G


Menu ha ha ha!

I wore my Sinn ezm 2 hydro today, but I took my glashutte original because I was stopping nearest store where one of the employees had mentioned interest in seeing it in person. Unlike another employee from a jewelry store, who took my watch without my permission and manhandled it, I allowed her to hold it and look at it in different lighting and she took some photos to send to a friend.

When I get home tonight, and sit around, whereas I would normally do that watch less, I will probably don a watch that has not been on my wrist much recently for dessert.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad

LE  Zenith Cronometro


----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## tamns7

What brand is this???


----------



## MuckyMark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Dinner at Via Emilia - Fantastic


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## michael_m

Sinn EZM 1.1 while sitting with my son at bedtime


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Lazy Sunday


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102







​


----------



## Pazzo

Have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## riceknight




----------



## pardayan




----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kulprit

Watching the sky open up at the Rolex 24. For the first time this weekend I'm happy to be watching from my couch rather than being trackside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## afechete

Kids swimming lessons with the Deep Tech


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Grey AT with blue strap today.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Aggie88 said:


> Dinner at Via Emilia - Fantastic


Love the watch Aggie,
Love the pic of the wine cellar, 
That is what I make for a living, tempreture controlled wine cellars, all over Europe. Some of the best restaurants and hotels in the 
World. 
Next big job, some very famous Houses of Parliament. Massive wine cellar. 
Really like the new Wittnauer.
G


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 41Mets

At a morning performance









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Lookin’ good, bro!


@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Sinn 103 St on English Tan Dublin


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Sunday! Just noticed dates off. Not sure why, not anxious for Monday to come. Ha


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Time Exposure

Sinning on a Sunday at my daughter's softball practice.


----------



## DMCBanshee

ter 5 years without jumping I'm still able to ride this ATV 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## KidThunder

Long live the King









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Aggie88

Do you have a cellar like that in your house? Let me know when I can come over!

Sounds like an interesting job that can take you to many interesting places.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Love the watch Aggie,
> Love the pic of the wine cellar,
> That is what I make for a living, tempreture controlled wine cellars, all over Europe. Some of the best restaurants and hotels in the
> World.
> Next big job, some very famous Houses of Parliament. Massive wine cellar.
> Really like the new Wittnauer.
> G


----------



## AdamTimeZone




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #JakeB


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #JakeB


----------



## RussMurray

Still on a bit of a sub-dial kick.....


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Sir-Guy

Time Exposure said:


> Sinning on a Sunday at my daughter's softball practice.


Is the central arrow hand a minutes totalizer? Cool watch, hadn't seen that one before. I like how Sinn puts timing bezels on a lot of their chronographs. That's very convenient!


----------



## 41Mets

And tonight









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## Time Exposure

Sir-Guy said:


> Is the central arrow hand a minutes totalizer?


Yes, very much easier to read elapsed minutes when the hand sweeps the whole dial. "Airplane" shape makes it easy to distinguish from the other hands.
Sinn EZM 10.


----------



## Spunwell

Seiko Sunday...great week ahead folks!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Going Seiko again


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193














​


----------



## BigEd

GANT Milford, one of the first watches I bought in 2012 and what got me interested in watches in general. Has not been worn for about 4 years, but it is certainly a welcome addition and founder member of my collection.


----------



## Buschyfor3

Glove weather:


----------



## riceknight

About to head out for the day with this one


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex


----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Barge




----------



## Roningrad

Bronzo!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## sci

Victorinox INOX in casual.


----------



## cairoanan

Rado D-Star 200 chrono


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## IAmScott

Deep Blue Monday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## a to the k

Today Certina DS PH200M 
- wrong date, sorry.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE for Monday blues


----------



## 59yukon01

Same as yesterday but was too busy to post.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Oops, wrong thread

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel

my beloved iwc portuguese chrono!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MarceloTK

Dan Henry today









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Wenger Black Knight...


----------



## afechete

Raven Ti Deep


----------



## lis_255

The watch that started my love with automatics/mechanicals.


----------



## RCooper993

AP ROC Panda


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sinn U1 S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Oris


----------



## dealer-1

H2O Kalmar1


----------



## anrex

-


----------



## ronkatct

Binger Bauhaus -- not sure about the purplish gray or the applied indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12; I think that the indices should be all applied or all painted. I think my Junkers is a lot better looking but change is good.


----------



## 41Mets

I just realized, three days in a row and all three my three Germans!

Day 1, Sinn ezm 2 Hydro

Day 2, Glashutte Original Senator sixties

Day 3, Dekla flieger hand-wound









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## mbalmz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Omega Planet Ocean with the liquid metal bezel, ceramic dial, etc.

There's so much shininess everywhere that it's hard to take a good picture


----------



## Watchcollector21

Aggie88 said:


> Do you have a cellar like that in your house? Let me know when I can come over!
> 
> Sounds like an interesting job that can take you to many interesting places.


Aggie, 
Unfortunately I never seem to have the time to build my own elaborate one. But I do have one, and I make my own wine.



















And whenever you come to London, please let me know.
G


----------



## brrrdn

Zenith New Vintage 1969 :]


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## NomadAlpha

Not sure why the pic rotated???


----------



## Robotaz

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


I saw your launch pics and was unable to reply. Those were cool pics. May you be fortunate to ride for many years!

@robotazky


----------



## DMCBanshee

Robotaz said:


> I saw your launch pics and was unable to reply. Those were cool pics. May you be fortunate to ride for many years!
> 
> @robotazky


Thanks my friend, I appreciate 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe

H1


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver tonight 
A very nice watch and strong value even at $400 new

Thanks


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! Bucherer from the 60's. I love this...so slim and elegant!


----------



## Vioviv

Cough, cough ... don't get too close to me, there's a bug going around ! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Itubij

Still loving this baby


----------



## sernsin

OS carbon fiber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Planet Ocean today b-)


----------



## RSDA

556 A on Eulit Perlon. Goes with everything.


----------



## castlk




----------



## plibber

Snowflake in the sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsparks




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

PO 8800


----------



## AaaVee

McQueen for this snowy day!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Sinn 434 st. And may I add, this is the most comfortable strap I have ever worn.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Zodiac GrandRally today


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I've been gone for a while thanks to massive issues with Tapatalk, looks like they might have been fixed finally! Good morning from myself and my Stowa.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel

glashutte original <3


----------



## RCooper993




----------



## jovani




----------



## Vioviv

Morning!


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Morning, all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280







​


----------



## DiverBob

"Cape Cod" Movado Datron

Prior to polishing...it just did not work for me.


----------



## AdamTimeZone

JLC Sector


----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Aevig Corvid on Strapcode Oyster w.r. clasp...trial and error -it was eiher the SKX013 or SKX023 endlink that fit the lugs best.


----------



## d25

It's a weird Rado sort of morning, so....


----------



## carlhaluss

H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds


----------



## garydusa

*Just caught me a "VIPERFISH"
















*


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Mid-morning FedEx induces watch change.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

MN issued Beuchat


----------



## afechete




----------



## ronkatct

Bing Bing Binger


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Orisginal

It's a Tissot Tuesday here. T-complication Squelette on blue crocodile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Keeping me and my schedule on time every day.


----------



## DMCBanshee

1985 Turtle On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 373 and back in service.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B














​


----------



## Watchcollector21

Defender on mesh






G


----------



## Apia




----------



## 41Mets

Sunburst anyone?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Eterna kontiki four hands...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Watchcollector21 said:


> pure class mate,
> G


Beautiful! Love Eterna... Here's my Four Hands.









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Still the "Arnie!"


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Jeep99dad

I picked this beauty up on the way home


----------



## castlk




----------



## The Deanster

Project watch with recently added vintage smart watch apps..









Vintage GPS app..









Vintage weather/health app..


----------



## Perseverence

My primary flying watch, the Smith & Bradley had to go back to the shop for a bent stem, and I couldn't find my backup flyer - a $20 Casio.

So I wore the only real watch I could - the Minuteman Team Rubicon. On the wrist for my 4th flight, Recommend Ride, and Check Flight









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Adina on milanese


----------



## ZM-73

The Deanster said:


> Project watch with recently added vintage smart watch apps..
> 
> View attachment 13844959
> 
> 
> Vintage GPS app..
> 
> View attachment 13844963
> 
> 
> Vintage weather/health app..
> 
> View attachment 13844969
> 
> 
> View attachment 13844967
> 
> 
> View attachment 13844973


Well done, it looks great!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Marrin

Oldie but goodie KS45









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwelks

Pro pilot with some new Flieger straps


----------



## lostboys




----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Watchcollector21

FordHammie said:


> Beautiful! Love Eterna... Here's my Four Hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Absolutley stunning, 
Such an underrated watch, finishing is top notch, love it.
G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sci

A cheap German today:


----------



## riceknight




----------



## Jsparks




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74

Today's snow...


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Sir-Guy

tartine.74 said:


> Today's snow...


Great photo and awesome watch. Don't see too many of those around. I hear they discontinued them. A shame if so; seems to have a lot going for it.


----------



## KidThunder

Hokusai Hump Day!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## wickets

Similar looking to a speedy without all the speedy stuff....so, so sweet. if they put tritium on this (hands and 5 minute pips only) it would be watch of the decade!


----------



## djcoronel

montblanc for today <3


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## quatschnass

Arrived yesterday and already in love - Mido Multifort Two Crowns


----------



## FordHammie

Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutley stunning,
> Such an underrated watch, finishing is top notch, love it.
> G


Yes... It's unbelievable and I can't stop turning my wrist to look at it! What a delightful way to display the date. I'm on day two with it and can't fathom ever selling it, unless I can get a Rollie but even then... it's quality is the same or better than Rolex.

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## LauraLovesWatches

Hamilton Jazzmaster today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## FordHammie

Eterna kontiki four hands 









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning. So glad I got off the fence and picked this up. Something different and cool history behind the owner.


----------



## garydusa

*New Cave Dweller (STP1-11)


















Here it's Currently -8 Fahrenheit (-31F WindChill)








*


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## skyefalcon6

Given the cold temps, my Emperor is appropriate today


----------



## Barge

Ulysse Nardin GMT+/-


----------



## 41Mets

Look, I have a snow day! For real, after school activities were cancelled yesterday and then school was cancelled last night for today. Zero anything on the road.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Cold in the Midwest...


----------



## 59yukon01

Baby it's cold outside.....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the old  today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

bikehomero said:


> Back from revision directly to wirst, my Enicar Jet Graph:
> 
> View attachment 13246195


Really awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Hope everyone trapped in the polar vortex today is keeping warm!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye chronograph








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Literally arrived this afternoon from Page & Cooper, a total visual delight. Although potentially allocated to a particular lady, there is a very good chance that I may hog this all to myself.......

















Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Portuguese 7 Days today.


----------



## Miggy17

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## afechete




----------



## El-Duderino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Felt like a pop of color today...Such a fun little watch b-)


----------



## househalfman

Haven't worn this in a while...


----------



## rburns88

GlennO said:


> New thread....


----------



## franco60

Bulova Snorkel 666 ft fresh back from service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz

georgeoa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such an awesome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## mbalmz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Kakume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin


----------



## Heljestrand

SARX053 Seiko Presage Blue Enamel dial just arrived


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

mbalmz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

liangliangyu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool watch & rubber strap combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Mid 60s Gruen Precision on FinWatchStraps leather today. This watch reminds me that I should wear more brown and tan leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

6138-0020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie

AP 26400IO, really enjoying it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

rburns88 said:


> View attachment 13846575


That sub is really something, in great condition, wonderful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Island vacation with the SKX007.


----------



## jkpa

I was intrigued by this the first time I saw it so I picked one up and it arrived today.

Wears way smaller than the specs suggest and I like it a lot so far.

Timex 3GMT


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Praying for a snow day...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## JonS1967

Oris Big Crown Pointer the last few days.
Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

BreitlingAggie said:


> AP 26400IO, really enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Ford Raptor? or other sporty Ford? Steering wheel looks familiar.


----------



## tommyboy31

Finally heading home from work. Almost beat the snow.


----------



## tommyboy31

pyddet said:


> Mid 60s Gruen Precision on FinWatchStraps leather today. This watch reminds me that I should wear more brown and tan leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice pen. Pelikan?


----------



## plibber

Have this on for almost a week straight, which is quite rare for me. Enjoying it immensely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz

plibber said:


> Have this on for almost a week straight, which is quite rare for me. Enjoying it immensely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ugh so gorgeous. do you ever wear it on a leather strap? always curious how it feels off the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

mbalmz said:


> ugh so gorgeous. do you ever wear it on a leather strap? always curious how it feels off the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I had one last year and alway wore it on a tan strap. I think it worked pretty well.


----------



## castlk




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Knives and Lint

In late with an evening swap to warmer clothes and the Explorer II to take my son to rugby practice. I was able to sneak away and find some trails leading to the water, and took some lume shots b-)


----------



## quatschnass

Healthy breakfast with my Mido Multifort Two Crowns


----------



## FordHammie

rburns88 said:


> View attachment 13846575


Fantastic strap choice for that beautiful watch...

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 expedition on Erika's MN strap.







G


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## plibber

Spunwell said:


> I had one last year and alway wore it on a tan strap. I think it worked pretty well.


This is a really nice combo. Might have try with some tan straps.

My snowflake is so new and the bracelet so comfy and light that I haven't yet experimented with straps yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman




----------



## BreitlingAggie

jkpa said:


> Ford Raptor? or other sporty Ford? Steering wheel looks familiar.


Yessir. Ford Raptor good catch

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## mbalmz

Spunwell said:


> I had one last year and alway wore it on a tan strap. I think it worked pretty well.


nice, looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Back go the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning.


----------



## Nevets750

Brrr! Minus 9 this AM!! JLC Master Compressor Chrono










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Farer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## issey.miyake

This little guy wears this ..










While I'm left to think about which one of these to buy next...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 Domed On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin Bauhaus-like. Nice and minimalist but no dome crystal:-|


----------



## MSugarman

During a polar vortex, the thought of wearing a steel bracelet gives me the shivers. Took out the J12 on a silicone strap to do the job & keep me warm








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Went swimming /diving in the Caribbean


----------



## georgeoa

FordHammie said:


> Fantastic strap choice for that beautiful watch...
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Excellent strap. That is a beautiful combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13848769


Nice watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

MSugarman said:


> During a polar vortex, the thought of wearing a steel bracelet gives me the shivers. Took out the J12 on a silicone strap to do the job & keep me warm
> View attachment 13849709
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch and honestly have seen none in person. Really cool and unique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Portus Cale again


----------



## 41Mets

This is what a Rolex looks like inside degree wind chill









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman

georgeoa said:


> Nice watch and honestly have seen none in person. Really cool and unique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's really well made & different. I've really grown to appreciate it over the years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Love this combo


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## yankeexpress

Snuck outside to take these, it is -11F degrees early afternoon. Old iPhone still works.


----------



## Robotaz

georgeoa said:


> Nice watch and honestly have seen none in person. Really cool and unique
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. It's sexy.

@robotazky


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Warmest day in 3 days in Winnipeg & it's still -#[email protected]& out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Neat Oxblood metallic dial.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

It plays a diver on T.V.
Fossil Breaker by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## afechete




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## jfwund

Nomos Club. It's cold enough here that I'm guessing my wrist is under 7" today...


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@tommyboy31, I like your strap choice on that Seiko. Very complementary; looks like it came that way!

Nice Speedy, @dwilliams851. Still running well?

Here's just a Seiko diver today. I find the steel and blue works equally well in snow drift winters as at the pool in summer.


----------



## Knives and Lint

An enjoyable day wearing my Vintage Seamaster Cosmic 2000. Take it easy friends b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just got this in and love it. The case lines and finish are fantastic My turtle won't survive this


----------



## pyddet

tommyboy31 said:


> Nice pen. Pelikan?


Great eye. Yeah it's a M200 that Massdrop had for a pretty good price. It writes WAY better than I do.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

pyddet said:


> Great eye. Yeah it's a M200 that Massdrop had for a pretty good price. It writes WAY better than I do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice! I got the m205 olivine from Massdrop for a very decent price. Easily my favorite pen and ink.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## marcoscova

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pun

This one


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SNAD41


I've never seen this Seiko model before. Very unusual case design!


----------



## yankeexpress

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13850981


Interesting the difference lighting can make on dials, or did you adjust the color with software?

This 41mm version in direct sunlight, unadjusted, looks blacker:


----------



## ZM-73

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I've never seen this Seiko model before. Very unusual case design!


Yes, it is unusual. The blue part of the case is polycarbonate. There are two other models 43 (black) and 45 (black/pvd). There is a similar smaller model: SNA309.


----------



## dwilliams851

Sir-Guy said:


> @tommyboy31, I like your strap choice on that Seiko. Very complementary; looks like it came that way!
> 
> Nice Speedy, @dwilliams851. Still running well?
> 
> Here's just a Seiko diver today. I find the steel and blue works equally well in snow drift winters as at the pool in summer.


Thanks!

Yes, it is doing quite well at about +5 seconds a day, which is fine for me as I don't wear it too often.

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850981
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting the difference lighting can make on dials, or did you adjust the color with software?
> 
> This 41mm version in direct sunlight, unadjusted, looks blacker:
Click to expand...

I adjusted it a bit with a filter, so I'll add a non-adjusted one for comparison.






I love the dial. I have never seen a royal blue sunburst and it really shifts and changes depending on the light. Color wise, the closest I have seen to it was a Sinn 556, but I did not like it. It changed into almost an off purple. This one goes goes powdery, navy, royal, sky, etc. Just all over the place.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I adjusted it a bit with a filter, so I'll add a non-adjusted one for comparison.
> View attachment 13851537
> I love the dial. I have never seen a royal blue sunburst and it really shifts and changes depending on the light. Color wise, the closest I have seen to it was a Sinn 556, but I did not like it. It changed into almost an off purple. This one goes goes powdery, navy, royal, sky, etc. Just all over the place.


This Glacier Blue Alpina is close


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## shine0727

GMT Master II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday with the Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SNJ017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this today:


----------



## Arclite

Reminds me of Giugiaro designs



ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SNAD41
> View attachment 13851259
> 
> View attachment 13851261


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## DMCBanshee

Beating the cold and snow today with my SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Day 4..... Sometimes you just get on a roll.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival from Hong Kong today! SNE497P1. (Comes on a bracelet but I threw on a Perlon.)


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived, Steinhart OVM. HAGWE Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pigman




----------



## tommyboy31

Laco Leipzig today


----------



## 41Mets

Today I wear my rainbow striped shirt so I thought this nice green dial would work well with it!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## gpb1111

Evening switch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## plibber

Need a sea master to brave the rain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Seiko SBDC063 tonight


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533. This was my first real automatic mechanical watch and I have been very impressed with the accuracy of its H-10 movement. 
I've had it on a watch winder for a couple of days and it is running at +1 second per day.







​


----------



## andione1983

Zelos Swordfish. Had it on all week and a week holiday at the beach. Standing up well.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

New watch alert! William L 1985 Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

RAF 6BB reissue


----------



## castlk




----------



## marcoscova

Cadissen









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Marrin

Just arrived from Japan. A pretty unknown gem from Seiko, can't wait to record a review









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## anrex




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

New strap arrived.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Longines just may have pulled it off with this vintage inspired piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Very cool watch;-)

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Very cool watch;-)
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, love these mods too!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Copeau

20190202_130412853_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Wearing my Flieger tonight here's a lume shot









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

Grand Seiko SBGH267


----------



## DanThompson




----------



## Besbro

Damasko Da46









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

The most iconic diver


----------



## jovani




----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @Robotaz. Look at those barrels! Very cool. Have any wrist shots? I'm a fan of these from photos so far.


----------



## monza06




----------



## noodle_oh

SKX009 mod


----------



## noodle_oh

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Which model is this? Very nice!!


----------



## RLC

Cal. 89, case# 1518741, 1959, 18k Rose Gold case & bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Really loving this Seiko on the blue Scurfa rubber


----------



## Robotaz

Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice, @Robotaz. Look at those barrels! Very cool. Have any wrist shots? I'm a fan of these from photos so far.


Thanks it's a good watch. C1 Grand Malvern Small Seconds with a hand cranked SH21 with 120 hr PR.

It has an opaline dial with a texture that in bright light looks almost pixelated, tricking the eye and looking deeper or closer than the actual distance. The hands have an oddly mechanical nature to them. They contrast well with the dial. To appreciate you have to like the almost-Bauhaus style with the printed dial and font. I think it does a great job of building a watch that finally fits the logo. I like their direction.

Very crudely grabbed while driving down the interstate.










@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz

noodle_oh said:


> Which model is this? Very nice!!


C1 Grand Malvern Small Seconds. Thank you!

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz

which watch next said:


> Grand Seiko SBGH267
> 
> View attachment 13854731


Stunning!

@robotazky


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Robotaz said:


> Thanks it's a good watch. C1 Grand Malvern Small Seconds with a hand cranked SH21 with 120 hr PR.
> 
> It has an opaline dial with a texture that in bright light looks almost pixelated, tricking the eye and looking deeper or closer than the actual distance. The hands have an oddly mechanical nature to them. They contrast well with the dial. To appreciate you have to like the almost-Bauhaus style with the printed dial and font. I think it does a great job of building a watch that finally fits the logo. I like their direction.
> 
> Very crudely grabbed while driving down the interstate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @robotazky


Reminds me a lot of the Nomos Orion:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Weekend Work









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Pharm_D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Monta oceanking









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Binger. In bright sunlight, the purple gray looks nicer, but the silver hands and indices have a blueish tint:-s


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Level.5x




----------



## andysm

SRPC23

Great gray dial on this one. Just a hint of brown in certain light


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebarajas18

Panerai PAM1312 love this watch on a HORUS strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster de vile today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

126710


----------



## gh0stleader

Going old school today...


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm really loving this one


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany

Phoibos Sentinel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Fireplace + couch + movie + coffee + pouring rain outside + Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch Cal 1001 = .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Longines BigEye








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681 on a carbon fiber strap







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Black5

Casio











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Reeser1

PAM183


----------



## markkacmarsky

Jerbaldw said:


> What a pathetic first post.. I got to step my game up..


Bit oversized? Maybe?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader

Lobster today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rizjac

Sunburst Blue Dial on a sunny day with Undone


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth III









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinnful Sunday today. Also tried on a bunch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Happy Sunday, gents! Have a great week!










@robotazky


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longsk8

Greetings on Sunday. Headed out for some yard work with old trusty.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hiking with my wife and Steinhart OVM. -19 and Wind was at 50 mph on the 2500ft top 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

This was a no-brainer selection for vacation.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

ScurfaSunday


----------



## dino8791

Afternoon switch,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

DMCBanshee said:


> Hiking with my wife and Steinhart OVM. -19 and Wind was at 50 mph on the 2500ft top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Thanks for the excellent photos, really enjoyed them! Looks like you and your wife are having a great hike.

Greetings from Vancouver it is now +1C. This is the coldest we had all winter!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## DMCBanshee

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks for the excellent photos, really enjoyed them! Looks like you and your wife are having a great hike.
> 
> Greetings from Vancouver it is now +1C. This is the coldest we had all winter!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl for the kind reply! You're right, It was a great hike even with this temp. Can't wait for warmer days...

Cheers,
Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher

A-13A pilot.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## zimv20ca

i love when Sun is in red...


----------



## evvignes

70 degrees and sunny here in Louisiana. 
Omega Seamaster 300 Chrono diver 44mm with ceramic bezel, column wheel, Si14 silicon balance spring and ETNZ rubber strap.


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT F71


----------



## ronkatct

Binger white on a strap.


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice Sunday guys!


----------



## J.D.B.

Great old soldier


----------



## 59yukon01

After using a pressure washer for 6 straight hours it's time to relax and watch the game.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Irf

Perrelet Turbine Pilot XL:


----------



## maylebox

Lounging around the house in my Guinness jammies watching the big game


----------



## o_justin

Egard Gentleman Warfare V-1


----------



## marcoscova

Helson Shark Diver 42









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## glen8ak

Vostok Dual Time









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jackcoopper

Wow! I had to make a choice of these


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jackcoopper

I love what you post and please do not ask anyone to delete their facebook


----------



## yankeexpress

Jackcoopper said:


> I love what you post and please do not ask anyone to delete their facebook


Read the thread link, fb is the scourge of the internet


----------



## shahtirthak

SBDX001









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Robotaz

This one again:










@robotazky


----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT

CASIO DW-290 - 1° MISSION IMPOSSIBLE WATCH


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## andsan

Seiko Recraft


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Off to work at our Florida campus


----------



## 41Mets

No sun and sun


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schnitzerphoto

LLD with which to begin the week:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

This one has not left my wrist since it arrived!


----------



## Tom Schneider

Double post


----------



## omeglycine

Robotaz said:


> This one again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @robotazky


That is sweet.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Nomos with a croc strap.


----------



## RomeoT

41Mets said:


> Sinnful Sunday today. Also tried on a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What did you think of that Speedy Reduced? I've heard it sized anywhere from 38 to 41, but it seems well sized on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Trying to bring a bit of color to a grey Monday...


----------



## 59yukon01

Staying with this for day 3 until FedEx shows up.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

RomeoT said:


> What did you think of that Speedy Reduced? I've heard it sized anywhere from 38 to 41, but it seems well sized on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is smaller Than what I'm used to but not horribly small. This specific example looked good great but was also priced way too high. Had the great tritium look.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

ChronoTraveler said:


> Nomos with a croc strap.
> 
> View attachment 13861027


Great watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KWOJ

B&R day


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brrrdn

FC Worldtimer :]


----------



## 59yukon01

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman

Just took my turtle off the bracelet & added this strap. Makes all the difference









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

woohooo what a day!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JasonEdward




----------



## Vioviv

Speedy Monday? Is that a thing?


----------



## gh0stleader

Go Patriots!!


----------



## tommyboy31

Glycine knocked this one out of the park, in my opinion.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue Raven Trekker













G


----------



## pokerknight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Binger Bauhaus White on a brown strap.


----------



## Knives and Lint

SNOW DAY!!!b-) The kids got a reprieve from school due to weather today so I'm having fun and cycling through a few different watches. Wearing what is probably my most fun piece while I'm bundling up in the house, my birth year Pogue. Then I threw on the Rangeman for a nice snowball fight. Finally I went with the PO to brave the elements.


----------



## djcoronel

stowa for today!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DanThompson

Wearing my Seamaster on blue and white nato.


----------



## icewave

I've been wearing this one everyday since I got it (3 weeks ago)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SBDC063 on Scurfa rubber  for dinner and a beer


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

pokerknight said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just looking at this today and thinking I need one...looks like a fantastic piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

SBBN025 - The DARTH Tuna









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## castlk




----------



## vexXed

Kung hei fat choy!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

60's Wakmann 1376

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Steinhart OVM 42mm


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## issey.miyake

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says hello!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## rizjac

Bronze Zelos Helsman with Blueish Grey Dial


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

4502-8010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars on Aaron Bespoke blue suede.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC74




----------



## anrex

Steinhart GMT Ceramic


----------



## epetrillo

Eterna Heritage Military 1939


----------



## Jeep99dad

Another day with the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2. I only brought one office watch with me on this trip. It's actually somewhat of a "freeing" experience


----------



## quatschnass

Since one week - Mido Multifort Two Crowns


----------



## gh0stleader

I've been spoiled by the quick set hour changing at the first crown pull position. 
So convenient when you're traveling and you're OCD about your watch being synced.


----------



## Joespeeder

Enjoying the fruits of my first of the year buying spree and once I put the Sinn 103 Acrylic on I can't seem to swap to one of the others easily. It really fits my norms this time of year and is spectacular to wear. 
It was easier to change current projects than my watch... lol So the 1/5 FW-190 D9 has been moved off the bench and a 1/5 SPAD has replaced it for the current project. I needed a WWI subject and will return to the 190 after the SPAD is complete.


----------



## jah

Just in, my LE Grand Seiko!


----------



## alleged




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## gregmcv




----------



## DMCBanshee

7002 Mod On Jubilee









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pyddet

Oris Classic Date to accompany a little light reading at work..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO Prospex Fieldmaster LOWERCASE Special Edition SBDJ027 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Knives and Lint said:


> An enjoyable day wearing my Vintage Seamaster Cosmic 2000. Take it easy friends b-)
> 
> View attachment 13850631
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850633
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850637
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850639
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850641
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850643
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850645
> 
> 
> View attachment 13850647


That is an amazing piece!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Quick and dirty pic


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00







​


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ronkatct

Winner Chinese Character Watch for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## J.D.B.

Nice, bright, silver


----------



## k206

The one that started the collection...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

This guy ain't going diving anytime soon


----------



## Robotaz

blueradish said:


> This guy ain't going diving anytime soon


Wow that is sexy. I don't think I've ever seen that. It's wild!

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz

k206 said:


> The one that started the collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to spam with another quote, but I have never seen that either. That's crazy. I absolutely LOVE that internal bezel. I have a Hamilton along that design thread, but yours is trippy. Here's mine:










@robotazky


----------



## Roadie_Star

SINN baby









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Finally able to wear this on the metal. Just picked up a half link for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

pyddet said:


> Oris Classic Date to accompany a little light reading at work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

blueradish said:


> This guy ain't going diving anytime soon


That's a super cool piece, so vibrant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## anabuki




----------



## castlk




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rizjac

Edox HydroSub Quartz Grey Dial


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## mleok

Double post


----------



## mleok

Wearing my newly received Hoffman Racing 40 Panda with the Seiko meca-quartz VK64 movement. I wasn't too fond of the embossed calf leather strap, but it was easy to remove with the quick change spring bars, and I replaced it with a G&Co. Dark Brown strap instead.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Pun

My first Cartier bought yesterday


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Pun said:


> My first Cartier bought yesterday


Congrats!


----------



## jwelks

My high school graduation gift 22 years ago. Smp quartz on an Erikas original


----------



## vintorez




----------



## cairoanan




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Old Poljot Military









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Wolfsatz

Lobster Rock Wednesday

The Lobster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Damasko on the morning after the rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz

100th anniversary F104




























@robotazky


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## watchustebbing

Splash of orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Seiko Samurai









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this?


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a lowly Seiko.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dino8791

gh0stleader said:


> What model is this?


Modded SKX w/ SRPC25 dial, sapphire, and ceramic bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just a lowly Seiko.


The lowliest 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## gh0stleader

Still rocking the Certina while traveling


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## srleadjb




----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin "Bauhaus"


----------



## tommyboy31

Definitely hardly working instead of working hard today.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Tissot Visodate


----------



## Roadie_Star

Love this life of sinnful timing...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

Seiko Presage Cocktail Time


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Spunwell

I enjoyed wearing my nine1one today on custom ostrich


----------



## Irf

Dietrich OT-4:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

SMP 2254 again today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

A Tissot I purchased from another member.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## ZM-73

INOX


----------



## castlk




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## yankeexpress

Kermit the Italian Shark with big crown.


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock GW-M5610NV -2JF #Squares #RetroTechChic


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo SKX007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sammers

SBQJ017


----------



## Orisginal

Desk devil diving today. On an Uncle Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Back home and new watch on the wrist after days of wearing the AS. 
I went with the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## djcoronel

iwc portuguese chronograph for today! gotta mix things up!


----------



## 59yukon01

Still this.....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

```


----------



## jonathanp77

Oris Sixty Five bronze bezel









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Vioviv

When I bought my Speedmaster in January, I made a serious New Year's resolution that it would be my first and last watch purchase until 2020.
Naturally, when I saw this SARG009 pop up in the Sales Corner, I revised that vow, and now this is the second and last watch purchase of 2019! I swear by the old gods and the new!

















Have a nice day!


----------



## gh0stleader

Thinking about getting the flat end strapcode oyster.
Any opinions?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Helped my friend work with Takuya to pick up his first Rolex and first >$3500 watch.

And a few other German duos.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Got a little day lume going on a grey day


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asystole




----------



## ronkatct

Gray Binger


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC

New to me and digging it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

Farer today


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on English Tan Dublin


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## cmann_97

Luminous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E







​


----------



## tommyboy31

Robotaz said:


> 100th anniversary F104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @robotazky


That is gorgeous! Love it, Taz.


----------



## castlk




----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

TGIF!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Back home and new watch on the wrist after days of wearing the AS.
> I went with the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather.
> Have a great day
> B


Beautiful watch Brice,
It has presence and class, the watch for any occasion especially with that combo.
Best
G


----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## CFK-OB

New purchase this week, Seiko MM300. Fantastic watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FordHammie

Eterna









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Friday OSPO!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful watch Brice,
> It has presence and class, the watch for any occasion especially with that combo.
> Best
> G


Thank you  appreciate the kind words. Seems to be a divisive watch, many here don't like it with its sparse dial and somewhat small hour markers and the date window location. I personally don't even notice the date and like the clean open dial layout.


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Watchfiend12

TGIF!


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01

Staying with the SRPC23J for another day.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

_Lovin' is like a dyin' ember
Only memories remain
Through the ages I'll remember
That blue dial shininin' in the rain

Some day when WISs meet up yonder
We'll stroll watches on wrists again
In a land that knows no partin'
This blue dial will be shininin' in the rain_


----------



## djcoronel

glashutte original for today! friday!!


----------



## AntonisCh

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday, still with this one today,












G


----------



## Level.5x

BBB out cruising...










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

My date just in my friends new GMT II









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk

I picked up this Citizen Grand Classic recently and absolutely love it. The quality matches my Rolex and Grand Seiko.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

A new combo for the Nomos:



















ten13th said:


> SINNful Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic! How thin and comfortable is that strap? I absolutely hate NATOS but loved the look of these and the fact that they're single pass (so apparently wear thinner).


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BreitlingAggie

I think the Callaway sweater managed to match the second hand and font color. Staying warm here on a blustery day in Houston, TX. Have a great one everybody









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you  appreciate the kind words. Seems to be a divisive watch, many here don't like it with its sparse dial and somewhat small hour markers and the date window location. I personally don't even notice the date and like the clean open dial layout.


It's a fantastic piece, very understated but it stands out at the same time. It's a timeless piece that will never go out of style...imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish




----------



## ten13th

ChronoTraveler said:


> A new combo for the Nomos:
> 
> View attachment 13872297
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872299
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic! How thin and comfortable is that strap? I absolutely hate NATOS but loved the look of these and the fact that they're single pass (so apparently wear thinner).


I hate NATOs but love Erika's Original. EO are elastic, single pass(loop) so it's extremely comfortable and it doesn't have the untidy tails of NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## MSugarman

My grandfathers Lanco from the 50's. This was my first chrono, which sparked my interest in tool watches that I maintain to this day.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## sidmvenk

Spring drive GMT


----------



## pardayan




----------



## gh0stleader

...


----------



## omeglycine

Ending the work week wearing the Dornblüth again. HAGWE!


----------



## FordHammie

I wonder if I keep hitting the same WRUW up over and over lol









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Sweet sweet Friday ... came in late, gonna go home early ... hope everyone has a great day and a better weekend!


----------



## huckson




----------



## Nevets750

Just in! Found this Borealis Sea Storm II on another forum and took a chance. It's far exceeded my expectations. This is an awesome micro and will definitely be one of my go to travel watches ( call me paranoid, but I won't travel with any of the collection that have extra zeros in the cost!).









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Itubij

Something vintage


----------



## gh0stleader

anabuki;48131113[/QUOTE said:


> As a fellow rider, I hope to God you were in a parking lot taking that pic.


----------



## A4A

Wearing my Maurice Lacroix Pontos Diver S to The Lego Movie 2 with the kids.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

gh0stleader said:


> As a fellow rider, I hope to God you were in a parking lot taking that pic.


By the look at that top pic I believe so. Car wheel is perpendicular to him and still, as well as the gauges at zero.

Or he was about to run into a parked car.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asystole

Chose the Luminox Atacama now just need to decide which badge and pen for C shift day.


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock


----------



## gh0stleader

tmnc said:


> By the look at that top pic I believe so. Car wheel is perpendicular to him and still, as well as the gauges at zero.
> 
> Or he was about to run into a parked car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## Toan Ngo

Had a crazy day at work. Time to relax with a beer and my Sub.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dpgaloot

New to me Zenith El Primero 410.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb

Just picked this up today!


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 II


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Arclite

Night ops with my H558










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Another day, another Nighthawk. This time it's my Nighthawk BK7010-24W (Havana edition). Tomorrow I plan to wear my blue Costco exclusive Nighthawk 
and hopefully, the next day, my Blue Angels Nighthawk that is arriving tomorrow.
















The Euro version casebacks rock!​


----------



## juventus

Today


----------



## lakjat

Today is the Sub day......









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Flieger Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Old school Seiko M159-5029











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hairyjesus

I've not worn this for 6 months but a little shake and she's ticking again.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## user384h

time for some new crystal...


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Just finished my SKX/Benrus Type 1 mashup/ homage. On Erica's Originals MN (the sweatpants of watch straps)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

H558 getting a snowy Pacific Northwest workout










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## Kohe321




----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Switch to take son to see LEGO movie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

It's almost that time of year for me.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HowManyWatches

Waiting with the wifey at the DMV.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader

Snow time


----------



## Roadie_Star

U1









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Exploring with man's best friend


----------



## wheelbuilder

Sat









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Helm Khuraburi on our way to the coast for a few days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpinas Startimer Fliegerstaffel


----------



## Vioviv

Rainy day in LA, wearing my Weiss & my 33-year-old anorak, purchased on a family vacation to Maine in 1986 ...









... shopping at the LL Bean Factory store in Freeport was the fashion highlight of my young life.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSkiDude

Another Oldie! 1968 Seiko Lord Matic Weekdater 5606-7070. All original!


----------



## realRoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

*As you can see I had a bracelets/straps storage problem...*

















*I decided to mod this cabinet and add two more drawers on the bottom if the cabinet. *


















































*
After 4-5 hours of work and 1 hour for classify the stuffs in the drawers there the result. After all, I should have add 4 drawers  Seriously, if you have a eye on bracelet or straps PM. I have brand new OEM Seiko Z22 straps for sale with Fat Spring Bars, Nato's, Zulu, Leather and Isofrane in 22mm or 24mm.
*


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko SKZ269

LOUVER DIAL !!!


----------



## AdamH

It's on a dark blue strap


----------



## AdamH

Sorry repost


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

DMCBanshee said:


> *As you can see I had a bracelets/straps storage problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I decided to mod this cabinet and add two more drawers on the bottom if the cabinet. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> After 4-5 hours of work and 1 hour for classify the stuffs in the drawers there the result. After all, I should have add 4 drawers  Seriously, if you have a eye on bracelet or straps PM. I have brand new OEM Seiko Z22 straps for sale with Fat Spring Bars, Nato's, Zulu, Leather and Isofrane in 22mm or 24mm.
> *


Jeeezus! Awesome ...you should sell these. Makes me wish I didn't sell a bunch of my tools. I loved it before, now I love it more! Nice work man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Jeeezus! Awesome ...you should sell these. Makes me wish I didn't sell a bunch of my tools. I loved it before, now I love it more! Nice work man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words my friend  Working wood is very pleasant!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01

DMCBanshee said:


> *As you can see I had a bracelets/straps storage problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I decided to mod this cabinet and add two more drawers on the bottom if the cabinet. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> After 4-5 hours of work and 1 hour for classify the stuffs in the drawers there the result. After all, I should have add 4 drawers  Seriously, if you have a eye on bracelet or straps PM. I have brand new OEM Seiko Z22 straps for sale with Fat Spring Bars, Nato's, Zulu, Leather and Isofrane in 22mm or 24mm.
> *


Awesome!

However if I had that many watches & straps to choose from I'd just stand there paralyzed trying to decide what to wear. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

59yukon01 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> However if I had that many watches & straps to choose from I'd just stand there paralyzed trying to decide what to wear.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


It's a headache at each morning 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Headed to a GTG with the Alexander Shorokhoff and a dozen packed up


----------



## jcush

The kid has good taste


----------



## toolguy

citizen bn0176-08e ecozilla


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen White


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## gh0stleader

DMCBanshee said:


> *As you can see I had a bracelets/straps storage problem...*


I have bookmarked your pics...

Whenever I'm told my collection is out of control, I'll just point to your pics and tell them to not be glad that it's not to the point where I have to build a custom storage space.

Awesome construction BTW! You should do that for a living.


----------



## galliano




----------



## DMCBanshee

gh0stleader said:


> I have bookmarked your pics...
> 
> Whenever I'm told my collection is out of control, I'll just point to your pics and tell them to not be glad that it's not to the point where I have to build a custom storage space.
> 
> Awesome construction BTW! You should do that for a living.


Thanks buddy I appreciate  I'd like to build more maybe a 20 slots watch box, I'm sure they will would have buyers here...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anabuki

Alfa R Car? Seiko watch? no problem for Giorgetto Giugiaroand me. ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## GivenToFly




----------



## EricSkiDude

Stealth Seiko 7002 with burnt bronze Cerakote sterile dial and case, black stem.


----------



## Robotaz

Roadie_Star said:


> U1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Woah you're looking to the right, yo.

@robotazky


----------



## richardlay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robotaz

richardlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous shot

@robotazky


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock Square


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Stirling Moss

Just took it off to try and take a better pic. Just in today, Timex Marlin Automatic. Never even tried the original black strap. I already had waiting a brand new Barton alligator embossed leather strap with matching gold tone hardware. Way dressier than my usual taste, but the gold pvd diver was getting lonely and they say gold is making a comeback. (So they say...)


----------



## Stirling Moss

Just took it off to try and take a better pic. Just in today, Timex Marlin Automatic. Never even tried the original black strap. I already had waiting a brand new Barton alligator embossed leather strap with matching gold tone hardware. Way dressier than my usual taste, but the gold pvd diver was getting lonely and they say gold is making a comeback. (So they say...)
View attachment 13876771


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## castlk




----------



## Asystole

Luminox Atacama


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day three for my Nighthawks - the Costco exclusive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pardayan




----------



## a to the k

New DEKLA Pilot watch, old radium, B-type, handwinding, running +1s/d:


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mark III today - a bit battered and seen better days, much like its owner : )
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## EricSkiDude

Hamilton Khaki King on vintage leather NATO


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Fledaron




----------



## Temps Perdu

Flieger style today. Just put it back on the original leather strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Feeling like wearing tough quartz watches at the moment. Victorinox and Marathon do nicely....


----------



## a to the k

one more of DEKLA Flieger old radium:


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

Tuna on ToxicNato again.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadie_Star

Love my PAM00422









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Corvid on Strapcode ratchet


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## jah

MN issued!


----------



## Apia




----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the GG Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the GG Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


I like that a lot. The next watch on my radar is a GG.

@robotazky


----------



## twobuck

Lightly-modded SKX173 (coin-edge bezel) on its new jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sunburst, anyone?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Yeah, still in my jammies drinking cold coffee at twenty to twelve ...


----------



## glen8ak

LE Citizen Titanium Promaster, with reverse cyclops (on inside of sapphire crystal). I think I may have put my first scratch on (sigh)









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## IAmScott

Lazy Sunday with the Piranha









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this one while working on a Sunday:


----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## hun23

SD4k


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Black


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners

Enjoying every minute! Polar bear.


----------



## JacobC

Bauhaus and board games!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## steadyrock

On the road again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2 Expedition









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day four of my Nighthawks - Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L







​


----------



## RomeoT

New to me Oris ProPilot. Couldn't be happier to add this piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ







View attachment 13880389


----------



## tvterry1

Took picture the other day, wearing it as I type.....


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

..my sport many years ago.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## ca_ng

That honeymoon glow


----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> I like that a lot. The next watch on my radar is a GG.
> 
> @robotazky


Thanks. They've done a good job with these and now use ETA mvts. I was able to get a decent deal on it thru my AD so no brainer for me. I wanted a bronze watch and 24mm lugs, it works well


----------



## Jeep99dad

Monday blues  I love this LE Zenith Cronometro


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## BigEd

Almost midnight in Australia, but I will be awake for a few more hours watching the cricket West Indies v England, final test. Steinhart GMT-2 to keep me company.


----------



## watchustebbing

Taking the Trekker on a biz trip. Airport coffee hits the spot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Took a break from automatics. My new Casio W736H-1AV. Rugged, big positive display, big digits, great reverse backlight, vibration alarm, stopwatch, timer, dual time. Super easy to read in daylight or in darkness.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Arclite

Stuck in SEA...

Been wearing my H558 for a week...longest I've worn it. It's a great daily wearer.

Earlier today (like 0240 in the morning early), I missed out on TVS' Instagram Seiko Fieldmaster (SBDC011) auction by $5 AUD!

I am going through the 5 stages of grief.

It was truly, as one poster said, like seeing Mong Dick!

Horologically gutted....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## aguila9

Just received my Borealis Adraga this morning. Besides a quick change of the too small strap it's looking great.

The minute I saw this online I knew I had to have it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Cheap Sub today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## twobuck

Wenger 7072x that I've had forever. Can't seem to find much about these online. I like to think it's valuable because it's so rare, but it's more likely that it's so rare because it's not valuable. haha


----------



## kz1000a2

Just back from service after 30+ year slumber, now keeping excellent time.


----------



## mbalmz

52 years young, this one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

It's not as legible as a Timex, or as high contrast as even the Rangebeast, but there's something charming about these short, chunky digits.










GW-M5610. Great little solar atomic square.


----------



## jah

Seiko A4 (predecessor to the RAF Pulsar). Small run because of the price over the Pulsar.


----------



## gmads

Since I just changed out the band:


----------



## Roadie_Star

Helgray today...my only quartz lol









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## westcoast watchguy




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Aragon on Nato by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## dino8791

that 1 guy said:


> View attachment 13882013


Insanely awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

From some other-where


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## BreitlingAggie

I dont like talking politics with people I don't know personally, but I cant help if they admire the cufflinks and SD43 can I?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Binger Bauhaus Gray


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Feels like I've been here before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Greenie today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Pepsi to start the week


----------



## pardayan




----------



## glen8ak

My new Emperor! Stuck it on a 7 dollar espresso leather strap from aliexpress, yeah I kniw, leather on a dive watch? But you can't deny it looks good!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Mido OS


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alkin Model1 on DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas


----------



## anabuki




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## rayshinsan

What Bill Gates wears


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## 14060

Tag Heuer






Carrera 1964 re-edition. ref. cs3140


----------



## castlk




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy 1957 today - love that it can be worn with any outfit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Devil..


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Relaxed today... Casio W736H-1AV









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## warsh

Emperor diver

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## Roadie_Star

My travel companion
PAM0422









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## campodan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Can't take off the newest arrival. William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Kulprit

I need to switch up my sport coats more often.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Wearing my rubbers, where it is raining in Cleveland right now...


----------



## Wolfsatz

Icy Monster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Back to SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Just realized I've had this one for almost 4 years now. I'd say it's earned keeper status for sure.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## djcoronel

stowa for today!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## EricSkiDude

Desk diving at the office today.


----------



## 41Mets

Just looks pretty badass on a black NATO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie

Heuer Monaco


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector on DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## Berty234




----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

The now discontinued SKX027 on a short Blushark nato strap 😁.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

























When doing my pre-purchase research, was a bit surprised at how much people hate this watch. Which is a-okay with me ... I would never have found one otherwise!


----------



## brrrdn

_Seamaster_ =]


----------



## twobuck

My new-to-me Vostok Amphibia with a Seiko style bezel.


----------



## glen8ak

Trying out the new aliexpress MN strap on the ol' Seiko field watch









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

'90s Casio AMW-320C survivor (aka Kindergarten Cop Arnie)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I definitely wear my MO more than anything else I have.


----------



## Barnstormer

So many hands!


----------



## wgarbo

+1 for tommyboy31. I love mine.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Piranha


----------



## Tom Schneider

59yukon01 said:


> Just realized I've had this one for almost 4 years now. I'd say it's earned keeper status for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


What model is this? Looks great!!


----------



## 59yukon01

Tom Schneider said:


> What model is this? Looks great!!


Mine is the SBDC007, but it's been replaced by SBDC029.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## Apia




----------



## wschertz

Dan Henry 1939









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice

Tudor BB GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Wonder what day it is


----------



## iam7head

Speedy


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L







​


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Double post, sorry


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## ZM-73

Latest arrival, Seiko Giugiaro design digital.


----------



## Fledaron

Luminox Recon 8821


----------



## Irf

#orangewednesday

(I miss those days of cheap cinema tickets and when Orange actually had amazing customer service pre merger)



and this is what happens when you don't have a light tent to take pics:


----------



## gamechannel

The Holy Mosque and the Oris


----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Roadie_Star

My Planet Ocean by the driving range









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## EricSkiDude

Classy shirt, classy Turtle!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE #22/99
Loving this watch and want another AS


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Seiko Recraft SNKP27


----------



## hopscottch

Another Farer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Been going with this big crown and the pops of color for the past few days


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## twobuck

Hamilton Khaki 6309 I've had forever and just recently put back in rotation.


----------



## twobuck

Accidentally double-posted this and can't figure out how to delete the 2nd one. Oops.


----------



## Vioviv

TCM again today ... +2 seconds since Monday afternoon ...

















Have a fantastic day y'all!


----------



## MattyMatt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

TW Steel









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## blueradish

Citizen w/ PAM style CG. Dial on this is absolutely incredible.


----------



## jwwilker




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## brash47

GS SBGX217
It's some serious desk diving today...needed a hardcore piece...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## pyddet

Dan Henry and Pelikan kinda day today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Citizen NH8350 BLUE


----------



## emonje




----------



## Jeffie007

Something cheap but interesting and fun.


----------



## glen8ak

That sexy new Emperor! 40mm is really growing on me...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Wearing the Ming today. Such a fun design!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## plibber

Back to the beautiful snowflake today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

With more than expensive watches I want to give wrist time, sometimes this gets on the wrist less.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris715




----------



## Irf

PloProf today. Table number matches my mental age:


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this Kontiki since Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L







​


----------



## JonS1967

Just switched back to the OEM bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13889337


One of the most beautiful GS models I have seen. The GS quartz are the best. That "Beads of Rice" bracelet also looks outstanding. I really missed the boat on getting one of these.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## twobuck

Getting digitally atomic with it tonight. Casio Pathfinder PAW-1500T.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Ipromise




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Fledaron

good morning


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## rayshinsan

Some red in a Seiko for Valentin's day


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Little celebrity









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## anrex

Omega BA for Dinner tonight...


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## djcoronel

iwc portuguese chronograph for this very rainy day. good thing i'm not leaving the house as i won't get my baby wet!


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan




----------



## scucivolo

It looks like summer in London today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

7040 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

TCM again ... +4 secs since Monday ... 
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## twobuck

It's diver weather!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## ronkatct

Yesterday was Citizen NH8350 Blue.

Today is Citizen NH8350 White. Love the Citizen minimalist style. :-d


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER P59


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

It looks like a diver. But the very best part is it's ORANGE!

Seiko SRPB39K1 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tommyboy31

I love this green.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maylebox




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RussMurray

Just swapped out the bracelet for this orange BC.


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## MSugarman

Haven't worn this baby since I got my new Breitling Colt Ref A1731310FA1. This is the most comfortable watch I own. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Sir-Guy

andsan said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKP27


Very nice! I saw one of these in person and it's a lot more stunning in real life. Love that date window!


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Robotaz

Switched to the SST










@robotazky


----------



## Sir-Guy

Tommyboy8585 said:


> View attachment 13891447


That lume is pretty wild! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Stop2go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

A fun little freebie that was thrown in with another watch I just got.


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303







​


----------



## JonS1967

hopscottch said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'v been eyeing this one! I think they did a really nice job on the design. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

JonS1967 said:


> I'v been eyeing this one! I think they did a really nice job on the design. What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 In my opinion - extremely well done. Wears amazing, especially on the rubber strap. Excellent finishing. Great case design and dial styling. Overall great quality and an Elaboré movement.

This is one of my favorites in the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## scucivolo

Late night @ The Sportsman Casinó










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13891481


Love your car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## tommyboy31

Tommyboy8585 said:


> View attachment 13891447
> View attachment 13891365


Such a solid name choice


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Ipromise said:


> View attachment 13889495


Lmao...so awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that Kontiki, @JonS1967. That pointer date is so clean! Keeps the integrity of the outer part of the dial.

I was wearing a green sweater today, so green-dial Hamilton field watch it is!


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

hopscottch said:


> In my opinion - extremely well done. Wears amazing, especially on the rubber strap. Excellent finishing. Great case design and dial styling. Overall great quality and an Elaboré movement.
> 
> This is one of my favorites in the collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your assessment! It see looks awesome! Enjoy your new watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spunz83

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie

116518LN White Dial


----------



## andsan

Seiko Recraft SNKP27


----------



## jovani




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Good morning gents,
This fine Flighty Friday, TC3 on canvas.













G


----------



## Black5

H601
Seiko Duo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Gotta love a Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 41Mets

GO today on shell cordovan









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## omeglycine

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Stowa Seatime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


So good.

I'm stuck in the office today, but at least I have a similar companion.


----------



## twobuck

The latest addition to the herd.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

omeglycine said:


> So good.
> 
> I'm stuck in the office today, but at least I have a similar companion.


Beautiful blue dial, enjoy the rest of the day in good compagny!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EricSkiDude

Keeping time at work with my Citizen World Perpetual AT Limited Edition on a Clockwork Synergy premium NATO band.


----------



## wschertz

Oris Aquis today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwb8

Trying out a new strap today


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Finally the reverse panda is ready to wear. William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Still thawing...and ever exploring b-)


----------



## Vioviv

I finally _buckled under_ and got myself a couple of Erika's straps, and started the day wearing one with my Weiss ...

















Heading to work, I stopped for a quick eyeball check on the TCM (+6 since Monday, so approximately +1.2 SPD so far) ... and ... well ... I haven't worn a watch 5 days running since I got my Speedmaster.

View attachment 13893829


Have a nice Friday everyone, and have a great weekend!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Junghans 1955 Flieger Chronograph LE









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I just noticed the scratch on the lug. Dang.


----------



## anrex

Speedmaster BA


----------



## umarrajs

Côte d'Azur Blue today:


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## shahtirthak

Vintage today....Rado Diastar circa late 70's.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Robotaz

Switching to a diver tonight.










@robotazky


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Going swimming tomorrow with my grandkids so I'm wearing my trusty Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK). It always performs superbly in the pool and swimming winds it up well.







​


----------



## JonS1967

Rounding out the week with the Kontiki. TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

Bond pilot









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## castlk




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## sammers

Seiko Saturday


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13895897


----------



## DMCBanshee

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FordHammie

JonS1967 said:


> Rounding out the week with the Kontiki. TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watches...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee

FordHammie said:


> Great watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Love that lume! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Oris ChronOris


----------



## Larsjeee

Beautiful spring Saturday!  Wearing this silver chap today 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Uhrmensch

Chronoswiss today
Cheers


----------



## FordHammie

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 13896487


Gorgeous watch but it's too far past the wrist, making it look HipHop rapperish...

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Working today. Kontiki again. Can't seem to take it off my wrist. So versatile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Seiko 5


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

JonS1967 said:


> Working today. Kontiki again. Can't seem to take it off my wrist. So versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## ronkatct

Binger Bauhaus white


----------



## Vioviv

It's been a great morning ... my bro-in-law finally decamped for home (great guy, big personality, best in small doses), and my kid's pointless preseason track meet 75 mi away - 2-3 hrs driving in So Cal - got rained out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

59yukon01 said:


>


The more I see this the more I like it. Just a cool color scheme that works for me.


----------



## Itubij

Can't get enough of your love baby


----------



## 59yukon01

Sir-Guy said:


> The more I see this the more I like it. Just a cool color scheme that works for me.


That's what got me also. Also a nice match for us older guys that have gold wedding bands. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Sun065


----------



## jonathanp77

Longines Heritage 1973









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

I forgot what I've put on this morning.. and it's dark here to see it..










Oh wait.. it's PAMmy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire

My daily! Poor mans explorer. Hamilton 38 Khaki auto


----------



## Knives and Lint

Fun Saturday morning playing with the kids and wearing a custom G that I built a while back. I left the resin off to fully enjoy the steel case and modified a cheap Casio bracelet to fit. Ended up with a cool little watch with a bit of a retro vibe...About to switch to something else, and will likely update later...Take it easy WUS'ers b-)


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## CFK-OB

MM300









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Still wearing the new Duro. Cheapest watch I own but I love it. Dressed her up with a nato and took her out for a smoke.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG007









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Knives and Lint

Swap to the Khaki mechanical b-)


----------



## tiki5698

I keep thinking about picking up a Pepsi padi samurai but tbh I don't know if it'd get much wrist time...


----------



## JonS1967

twobuck said:


> That's a beautiful watch!


Thank you! It definitely deserves more wrist time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Finally got the strap I've been waiting for 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## 41Mets

Blue









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Reception result: Successful


----------



## Ginik




----------



## JonS1967

jonathanp77 said:


> Longines Heritage 1973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

From early today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Homo Sapien X

Happy Sunday guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Red Casio with Pool Cleaning Complication. 











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## Quimbasto

Longines flagship

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sgt_gatr

Awesome watches everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinning Sunday


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Omega Triple Date MK40









Time is a gift...


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck




----------



## Robotaz

Happy Sunday!










@robotazky


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Irf




----------



## marcoscova

Inox blue









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice Sunday ladies & gents!


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## oso2276

Damasko during Sunday hicking 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## issey.miyake

Busy morning - finally get a chance to sit down










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai Submersible 682









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Green today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

liangliangyu said:


>


Great shot! Nice Explorer you have there.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## maccasvanquish

Perfect time for a decadent chocolate!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit

SRPA21


----------



## cmann_97

Tag tonight









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sernsin

Sbcm023

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## et2020

Jeanrichard Terrascope GMT









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Irf

BP Bathyscape:


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## aussie wayne

Rebelde Fifty by Nicholas Hacko


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wschertz

Oris Aquis 39.5 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Aggie88

Happy Presidents Day!


----------



## Grinny456

AT Again. Happy Monday.


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom79

Grand seiko sbgh267










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Farer lander. Need something to brighten up a Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Archimede destro pilot on Staib


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 13902973


Love the strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Beast mode


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Day two for my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## DMCBanshee

Relaxing with my 12 years old Lab









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furee65

Bulova Accutron from President Lyndon Johnson


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the blue LE Zenith Cronometro  on an old Heuerville blue strap.


----------



## 41Mets

Pelton sector pre-owned from The Forum. Just arrived 10 minutes ago. Upon quick feel and glance, it oozes quality









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Back on my steel horse again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Gen II Monster Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## twobuck




----------



## brrrdn

Navitimer 01 =]


----------



## J.D.B.

Orient freebie


----------



## Nevets750

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived. Marathon JDD, it's a Big Boy.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin Lambda homage


----------



## Apia




----------



## TacticalTimbo




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Pelton sector pre-owned from The Forum. Just arrived 10 minutes ago. Upon quick feel and glance, it oozes quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congratulations  these are beautiful and well made. Love the case finish


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gotta love these amazing quality and looks great. But won't be able to keep it, with the Toppers LE on preorder, this will need to go 
For now I'll enjoy it though 









Like that peekaboo day lume


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Gotta love these amazing quality and looks great. But won't be able to keep it, with the Toppers LE on preorder, this will need to go
> For now I'll enjoy it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that peekaboo day lume


The new PADI Pepsi is out. That's on my radar.

SBDC071










@robotazky


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day all!


----------



## Spunwell

I'm starting the week with the 14060M on canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## IAmScott

Citizen









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## mnf67

Explorer today in Brian Head UT- 6 degrees F!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> The new PADI Pepsi is out. That's on my radar.
> 
> SBDC071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @robotazky


Yeah saw it and the preorder too. Was a tough call between the two
Maybe I'll end up with both later on


----------



## Level.5x

Oris!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

How's the third hand alignment on your TIMEX Allied GMT?

Mine is a little off at the beginning of the hour but lines up about 15min in.

That Erica's band is spot on with the orange stripe!



thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

41Mets said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Here are my thoughts..if you like a Sector dial this thing rocks..I unfortunately don't like Sector dials

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I really like that watch. No idea why they need to qualify it on the caseback.


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock


----------



## castlk




----------



## Irf




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317







​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## issey.miyake

Afternoon nap with this little guy for Speedy Tuesday..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilograph

My three week old 214270 MK II.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## rayshinsan

More red for February


----------



## NocturnalWatch

SKX007









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Nomos Orion today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Vintage Seiko 5 Moon Phase
Stay safe tonite !!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE, their stock strap is so soft too. I've really enjoyed this one and may end up getting another one. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

My favorite micro brand purchase of 2018 ... Visitor Vale Park Officer. There are some really creative, inventive WIS out there ...

























Have a nice day all!


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Vioviv said:


> My favorite micro brand purchase of 2018 ... Visitor Vale Park Officer. There are some really creative, inventive WIS out there ...
> 
> View attachment 13906861
> 
> 
> View attachment 13906857
> 
> 
> View attachment 13906859
> 
> 
> Have a nice day all!


Is there a crystal on the back?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Vioviv

RidingDonkeys said:


> Is there a crystal on the back?
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Yes, there is. It's a completely decorative feature, but still kinda cool and very nicely engineered. I keep meaning to see if a picture of my kids will fit in there. 
Visitor's website has an explanation of the vintage origins of this kind of open caseback.


----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack

Lately I've been wearing this on leather, but its back on the bracelet today.


----------



## NL-NO

Got this radio controlled Atessa in the mail yesterday. Another great experience purchasing directly from Japan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twobuck

Only $10, but I think it desk-dives okay against the luxury marques some of you deep pocket guys wear.


----------



## RLC

1972 Timex Marlin


----------



## Arclite

It has its shortcomings (GMT hand not lining up), but I still like it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

EP










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received a Bead of Rices bracelet that I mounted on 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## jah

Something a little different!


----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Modded SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

I visited Oris today.


----------



## Robotaz

dino8791 said:


> Modded SKX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool!

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz

Barge said:


> I visited Oris today.


Pics or it didn't happen!

@robotazky


----------



## 41Mets

Rehearsal









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Vintage Tissot Navigator was on the wrist for the last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Traska Freediver for the evening. 
It's really a great watch for the $, highly recommended 
Love their mint dial too or the PVD version.


----------



## Robotaz

Finishing out the night with a glamour shot.










@robotazky


----------



## thejollywatcher

Arclite said:


> How's the third hand alignment on your TIMEX Allied GMT?
> 
> Mine is a little off at the beginning of the hour but lines up about 15min in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine's a tad behind too and catches up after 5 minutes.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Spunwell

Sinn 103 Diapal today


----------



## RussMurray

No change from this morning!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## mbalmz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

=)









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD







​


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## LCandela




----------



## jlczl

My very old skx









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

AT for this overcast day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## sickondivers

GW -M5610NV-2JF


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## deozed




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing the Farer Lander GMT on their tan barenia strap. Still a favorite of mine.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Desk diving with the FFF mod today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle

The Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean edition is enjoying the snow in the DC area today. Purchased a couple of weeks ago from another WUS member.


----------



## Aggie88

1960s Bucherer


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Can't decide between my new Speedie Tuesday or Oak and Oscar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday








And today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## 41Mets

Pelton sector









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

The dial texture and the exploding date window is what made me want this one.


----------



## lis_255




----------



## 59yukon01

Doing my part to STO. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dart1214

SKX031 on Yobokies Oyster


----------



## Vioviv

Accidental picture early in the AM -- light bulb blew, meant to turn on my phone's flashlight to find my glasses, but snapped a picture instead. (My spouse, half-asleep: "wtf are you taking a picture of?"). Just saw the picture that came out ... kinda creepy. Full disclosure: I cropped and centered it, but didn't adjust any levels or filters.









Pretty spooky ... kinda like the pictures in The Omen ... yikes ...

Today I'm wearing another new Erika's strap, a plain black 21mm on my Autavia Cal 02. It's a thick heavy watch, and I was worried the elastic strap wouldn't be able to handle it ... on the contrary, it's an excellent fit, much more comfortable than the too-small OEM leather strap that came with it.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing the Farer Lander GMT on their tan barenia strap. Still a favorite of mine.


Such a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Such a great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Am a big fan of the brand, nice designs and Iove their use of color


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Am a big fan of the brand, nice designs and Iove their use of color


I'm a chrono guy typically but I need a nice GMT in my collection at some point. I especially love this combo, the dial is really fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My latest acquisition. I ordered from Big South American river, but this watch came from Israel (weird) in four days with free shipping. 

Orient Bambino Version 3 aka Bauhaus (white).

I love minimalist style watches with simple indices, and dome crystal.


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Too Big of Watch !!!*

Likely won't find a larger one


----------



## Chris715




----------



## ca_ng

Summer beater watch just arrived, waiting for the season to change. Really pleased with the Newmark!


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## maccasvanquish

Snowy day here in Winnipeg!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Wearing this today


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ

Just got it in. Preowned but a beauty.


----------



## situ

Just got it in. Preowned but a beauty.

View attachment 13911077


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Icy drive today, but had good company:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento

SBBN015...bought on WUS!


----------



## hun23

Diver Weds


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Home from work


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #Switzerland


----------



## Spunwell

MM on canvas for hump day this week


----------



## took

It'll be 80+ degrees in Florida tomorrow 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I'm a chrono guy typically but I need a nice GMT in my collection at some point. I especially love this combo, the dial is really fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again. My pic doesn't do it justice. I highly recommend it. 
I love their chronos too, I have the Eldridge and they have a new one coming out soon


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender tonight


----------



## Spunwell

MM on canvas for hump day this week


----------



## Tom Schneider




----------



## vexXed

Halios Seaforth III.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## spunz83

Squale 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica.









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ZO9025.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

RyanPatrick said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're ever selling....you know the rest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Longines 1973


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks again. My pic doesn't do it justice. I highly recommend it.
> I love their chronos too, I have the Eldridge and they have a new one coming out soon


I love seeing your posts, great watches always. Farer is a great brand, I love their stuff. That AS you have is pretty cool too.

So many great watches, so little time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Krono Klassic.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I love seeing your posts, great watches always. Farer is a great brand, I love their stuff. That AS you have is pretty cool too.
> 
> So many great watches, so little time...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So little $$


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> So little $$


Agreed, 100% lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## jovani




----------



## Black5

Citizen 
Ana-Digi 
41-9010











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13912309
> G


Great looking watch, could never tire of seeing it |>


----------



## amg786

203g








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## imbamember

Seamaster 120










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I had one of these 3 years ago, sold it, and regretted it ever since. Glad to have it back!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## tenge




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Modded SKX









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Pelton Sector on a DrunkArtStraps leather, which I think works perfectly on it.


----------



## jah

Grand Seiko!


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

37mm Wakmann chrono from the 70's and all original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Patsbox7

Oysterdate 1500


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## twobuck

Riding the GSA today, so wearing my Expedition for the expedition to the office.


----------



## lis_255




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Still smitten with my new Erika's strap!


----------



## marcoscova

Parnis Batman









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Roningrad

.


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Bambino Version 3 aka Bauhaus. Today is my blue watch. I think the my white is nicer overall, but my blue in bright light is striking.


----------



## tommyboy31

Hammy on a bright, sunny day.


----------



## Vioviv

tommyboy31 said:


> Hammy on a bright, sunny day.


Beautiful!


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlczl

Not to be a showoff  but I had to take this guy out today:









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Evening with SRPC23K1 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sbgj203g 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Great looking watch, could never tire of seeing it |>


Thanks ZM 🙏
It's one of those watches that has lots of memories, you know weddings, holidays, has travelled to many different places.
So accurate. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris again. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

This one....tomorrow. Coming from Rob at Topper.


----------



## agg212

New (to me)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Enjoying my 16610LV today


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a good evening


----------



## omeglycine

Spunwell said:


> Enjoying my 16610LV today


It'd be awfully hard to not enjoy such a superb watch.


----------



## Spunwell

omeglycine said:


> It'd be awfully hard to not enjoy such a superb watch.


Many thanks I couldn't agree more, my favorite Sub. The six digit bracelet and glide lock make it unbeatable.


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ Aurora #JakeB


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## DaleEArnold

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW?....BREMONT CHRONOGRAPH*


----------



## castlk




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## CFK-OB

Alpina chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday with the beautiful Eldridge ona clockwork synergy strap


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Getting fancy on a Friday. (Well, fancy for me.)


----------



## lis_255




----------



## jlczl

Hamilton today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to this today, it's casual Friday after all








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Technarchy

Pic taken yesterday, but still wearing it currently.

Tudor Black Bay


----------



## JPa

PRS speedbird with hands mod


----------



## JPa

I don't normally care for chronos but damn that a good looking watch.



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> View attachment 13892815
> View attachment 13892817
> 
> 
> Gotta love a Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchfiend12

1980 DJ.


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

JPa said:


> I don't normally care for chronos but damn that a good looking watch.


Thanks, it was my first higher end piece. Very versatile if you want to change straps daily as it wears well with practically anything and it didn't break the bank. They manufacture great pieces, a long history & quality finishing IMO. However, it is just the gateway to other pieces but it definitely checked a lot of boxes for me. The custom canvas strap I have for it is perfect and I should have 2 others showing up today/tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

My Oris Diver Date waiting with me at the dentist office. My go to daily diver.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## NYSCOTTY

ZM-73 said:


> Great looking watch, could never tire of seeing it |>


 I'LL DRINK TO THAT !!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

BLUE BABY TURTLE !!!


----------



## RSDA

556 A on grey Eulit Perlon.


----------



## Spunwell

GMT Master II to end the week. Hopefully the rain stops soon.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

This bracelet cost me $9 on Amazon 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II to end the week. Hopefully the rain stops soon.


Our neck of the woods is a little soggy right now...


----------



## 41Mets

Love this simple beaut









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Ordered yesterday. Wearing today. Zodiac Super Sea Wolf ZO9207


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3 with some natural, but mostly artificial lighting.


----------



## ronkatct

41Mets said:


> Love this simple beaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Very nice. I agree. The Datejust is simple and elegant.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## El-Duderino

Time to kick off the weekend!


----------



## AdamH

Received this today


----------



## hooliganjrs

Bear1845 said:


> Ordered yesterday. Wearing today.
> View attachment 13917201


Must be Zodiac Friday, I got the memo!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

At the second performance of Rent.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

tartine.74 said:


>


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Adina Oceaneer


----------



## steadyrock

Heading home. HAGWE!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## deozed




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Going swimming with my grandkids tomorrow so I'm wearing my trusty Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. 
I never have to worry about it being in the water. It is my go-to dive watch.







​


----------



## JohnM67

Vintage West End Watch Co. Sowar:

2019-02-23_07-24-57


----------



## chin9_ie

Cosmograph Daytona 116518LN


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## marv524

My 035 today.. Don't mind the date.. I didn't set it today : ) 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Flying coast to coast today with my colorful new companion. 
(






...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo Turtle









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## imbamember

Garmin 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570

New to me STO turtle. Love this dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Treeslayer4570 said:


> New to me STO turtle. Love this dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen the PVD with bracelet?

@robotazky


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Robotaz said:


> Have you seen the PVD with bracelet?
> 
> @robotazky


I have seen pictures, but not in person. I'm not a huge Black PVD fan, but i like the bezel and crown on mine, but that's enough for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## wis_dad

The trusty Alpinist today


----------



## sticky

Not a Breitling fan but there's invariably one exception.


----------



## Sullivanjt

Just counting down the remaining time until my car gets out of the service department


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Been rocking the reverse panda a lot, but feeling the panda William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph today.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LEon Toxicnato this morning


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that Zenith on you, @Jeep99dad. 

Just a G-Shock solar/atomic square for me this morning. Doing chores and it's baby slobber-proof.


----------



## twobuck

Lounging w the Duro.


----------



## KidThunder

Helm Vanuatu today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Zenith Cronometro LEon Toxicnato this morning


Yikes! That looks great, I love the deep colour, but I can't distinguish whether it's black or blue. It really doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

For my 2500th post, a bit of a shift in direction for me ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

An adaptation


----------



## tenge




----------



## 41Mets

Rent matinee


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Argonautic for snowboarding 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## papagioro

Real friend 










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

tenge said:


> View attachment 13919483


That green is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Bremont S301 again today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## took

Omega









Time is a gift...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Yikes! That looks great, I love the deep colour, but I can't distinguish whether it's black or blue. It really doesn't matter, it's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's my favorite with the Alexander Shorokhoff. It took wrist time away from my Blancpain Bathyscaphe which I may sell. 
It's a blue watch, blue/white/red like the  flag as it's a US limited edition of 50 pieces on collaboration with Wounded Warriors. $500 of each watch went to WWP


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

The newest in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sir-Guy said:


> Love that Zenith on you, @Jeep99dad.
> 
> Just a G-Shock solar/atomic square for me this morning. Doing chores and it's baby slobber-proof.


Thanks. Has become my fave.

I have that same G-Shock love it. 
I also use it to set all my automatics


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Robotaz

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for Argonautic for snowboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Looks like you're riding a shed in the back yard. 

@robotazky


----------



## IAmScott

Cosmo this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Aggie88

New addition! The Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro panda


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @Aggie88! I like the pops of orange, and especially like the unobtrusiveness of the constant seconds. I like how it has the same hand design as the hour and minutes, to differentiate from the chrono sub-dials. Nicely done!


----------



## Orisginal

Hello fellow Ball owner ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The new Avi-8 Lancaster Bomber AV-4067


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

tenge said:


> View attachment 13919483


That green looks _so_ luscious.


----------



## ericgwoo

Christopher Ward C65 GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## JacobC

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one does a fumé dial like Moser.


----------



## jaw




----------



## castlk




----------



## todtracy

My 1948 Patek









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## NocturnalWatch

I'm lazy today...









Poslano sa mog LG-H870 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Today very strong! ;-)


----------



## khronolektur

Just loving this pretty piece of steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

yankeexpress said:


>


That is a pretty cool watch yankeexpress,
I have the Borealis version, 1 gen with the mayota 9015 movement.
Congrats
G


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

ericgwoo said:


> Christopher Ward C65 GMT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great canvas strap, love how it's aged. Exactly what I hope for the ones I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Hammy 38mm on aftermarket strap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

CG1120











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## plibber

Mucking around with new macro gear


----------



## cowbel

Coming in the dark after being outside with my Gavox Avidiver Write









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## Vioviv

Wife is PST+8-hrs for the next week, and my kids had a sleepover after a bat mitzvah last night, so I'm having a depressing morning alone brutallly culling the watch box. Trying to get down to a reasonable rotation of 8 + 3 sentimental retirees.









Nobody is safe!


----------



## Robotaz

Vioviv said:


> Wife is PST+8-hrs for the next week, and my kids had a sleepover after a bat mitzvah last night, so I'm having a depressing morning alone brutallly culling the watch box. Trying to get down to a reasonable rotation of 8 + 3 sentimental retirees.
> 
> View attachment 13922345
> 
> 
> Nobody is safe!


How many are starting out with?

@robotazky


----------



## twobuck

SKX173


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Vioviv

Robotaz said:


> How many are starting out with?
> 
> @robotazky


Well, that's a reasonable question but I really don't want to admit it ... more than 20, less than 30, including the retirees and a bunch of vintage Timex. The real answer is: Way too many!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good afternoon 
Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD on their brown rubber so far. Always enjoy wearing these D1


----------



## El-Duderino

About to take the '65 Stingray out for a drive to take advantage of this brief bit of sunshine. Seems an appropriate piece to wear.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Nomos right now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## took

Working









Time is a gift...


----------



## Sullivanjt

Bought my first seiko!


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin Bauhaus


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## agg212

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## hongkongtaipan

I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new 
but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.







​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

hongkongtaipan said:


> I'm staying with my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 for another day. I am enamored of it, partly because it's new
> but also because it is a little different from my other Alpina Startimers.
> ​


Would love to see some wrist shots of all your Startimers. They're very attractive pieces.


----------



## ZM-73

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II


----------



## PDAdict

Pobeda 802k









Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Black5

CG1120 going for a drive...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## plibber

More mucking about with new macro gear.


----------



## jovani




----------



## AdamH

plibber said:


> More mucking about with new macro gear.


I can't get enough of that snowflake dia


----------



## AdamH

plibber said:


> More mucking about with new macro gear.


I can't get enough of that snowflake dial


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

PO 39.5 today, easily the most worn of the collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff to start the work week
I like it so much that I am thinking of getting another one


----------



## DMCBanshee

HAGW Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17

View attachment 13925291


----------



## twobuck

Working from home today, so geared up for some serious desk diving with the Deep Blue Sun Diver 1K.


















My only complaint about this piece is that its tiny lug width rules out Nato straps. But the bracelet is so nice that I probably wouldn't wear one anyway.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## loki_the_bubba

I just put a new NATO on my old beater Citizen. I kinda like it again.


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## Jamerson

Just got notified this was available by the Harrod's AD only 2 months after putting my name on the waiting list, and lucky enough my wife has family in London to pick it up and ship it over for me.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Farer Lander on wrist from the land of 72º and sunny.


----------



## DaleEArnold

Can't Decide..


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Hey Rob,
Is that a bronzo I'm looking at mate?
G


----------



## Arclite

Desk diving a Gen II Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

double post


----------



## Vioviv

Have a fantastic day y'all!


----------



## Robotaz

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hey Rob,
> Is that a bronzo I'm looking at mate?
> G


Yes, sir! Bronze Airman picked up from glycine-direct on eBay. It has very little patina, but it's getting there.

@robotazky


----------



## Watchcollector21

Robotaz said:


> Yes, sir! Bronze Airman picked up from glycine-direct on eBay. It has very little patina, but it's getting there.
> 
> @robotazky


Now that is seriusly cool.
Check out ( my bronze diver addiction ) thread on WUS.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Jowens




----------



## twobuck

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Ooooohhhhh..... 
[Updating to-buy list.]


----------



## devmartin

Vintage Cyma









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Spunwell

Daytona Monday


----------



## Robotaz

twobuck said:


> Ooooohhhhh.....
> [Updating to-buy list.]


I couldn't let you guys see it all washed out in a crappy phone shot, so here:










@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bronze Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## 41Mets

Robotaz said:


> I couldn't let you guys see it all washed out in a crappy phone shot, so here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @robotazky


That's gorgeous

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GO for the first time in almost a week.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Bronze Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


Looks great. I just ordered a blue dial while they still had them.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Sumo on Hexad


----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> Looks great. I just ordered a blue dial while they still had them.


Thanks. 
When i went to try them at the store here I loved the blue in person. One of the best I'd seen. You'll love it. I just wanted something different. And at under $700 seemed like a good buy for me who wanted a 24mm lug watch for my strap. It's bigger than my usual watches but it wears well and I love the looks.


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki again today. Really enjoying this watch. Cool lume too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## castlk




----------



## Apia




----------



## Venkat

Terrific







Tissot Today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

CW Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## MDT IT

Summer day ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21

To a meeting






G


----------



## khronolektur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Back to basics 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## spunz83

CK chronograph









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
Enjoying the new Tockr Dday, a unique design and truly a piece of history on the wrist with its dial made of metal from the WWII "That's all, Brother" C-47 aircraft that led the charge on Normandy back in June 1944. 
Nice to wear something different and unique. 
Cheers.


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jlczl

Orient









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Pelagos on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

The Vostok Amphibia says it's time for their breakfast.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtech

DA36


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Changed the pullover 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tommyboy31

The samurai on this sunshiney day.


----------



## Vioviv

Bulova Type A-15 Elapsed Time Pilot Watch, a vintage reissue of a WWII pilot watch that never went into full production ... gotta say, I think Bulova did a great job with this one. It's a nearly perfect replica of the exceedingly rare original, just upsized from 32mm to 39mm.

















Found this on the Sales Corner after a year of getting edged out in eBay auctions. It's ugly, true, and yes, the indices are an interesting shade of orange, but I love it!
Have a nice day guys!


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## ronkatct

Binger White


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Surfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Looking for a nice leather for this guy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Muhle Glashutte 29er on Orange Beach, Alabama

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Someone started a thread the other day along the lines of do you ever look at your watch and not check the time? I definitely look at this watch about 90% of the time without checking the time

No filters









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee

Rocking my blue grail today 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sethharpster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#Ocean1


----------



## twobuck

Look what the mailman brought today!


----------



## twobuck

Ugh. Another double-post.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Vioviv

sethharpster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Is that an A-11? Can you tell us make, model, year?


----------



## sethharpster

Vioviv said:


> Wow! Is that an A-11? Can you tell us make, model, year?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

9one1 on shell this Tuesday


----------



## ZM-73

Ignition


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Well, you did say right now...I'm lazy. BigEye on custom leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## blueradish




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Another Alpina Startimer today - Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B







​


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Good morning!









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I'm obsessed!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

JonS1967 said:


> I'm obsessed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is on my "must have" list.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

JonS1967 said:


> I'm obsessed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not surprised Jon, 
Amazing piece, it has the same case as my TC2's 
absolutley love it.
G


----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## devmartin

First day with this guy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Victorinox INOX


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## Treeslayer4570

Gilt turtle with me for my dentist appointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## philricciardi

Hublot Big Bang St. Moritz 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Fugu


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

This is a heck of a watch and amazing value imho. Lots of little details and good specs for the $. I love their PVD model too.


----------



## oso2276

Mark XV
moded with spitfire hands









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

I know, I know, but I still like it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Black


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> Eterna again today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a sweet hunk of steel.


----------



## Weathered

Seiko STO today, on a well-worn Crown and Buckle strap.


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Trade show boredom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Remarkably legible in very low light.


----------



## sethharpster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver fresh out the USPS box today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

New arrival.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## Sawdusty

franco60 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please tell me more about this watch...I'm in love.


----------



## Sawdusty

Just came yesterday, can't stop looking at it.


----------



## rickpal14

Took a drive over to Destin FL today with my Muhle Glashutte!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## pardayan




----------



## umarrajs

My favorite GADA watch:

Accuracy without satellite reception is +/-5 seconds/Month.
Watches with slide rules is my sweet spot......even though it was not in use even in the 1980's.

DLC + MRK treated case and bracelet.
Weight with bracelet is ~125 gm...............bracelet is just 45 Gms.


----------



## BigAl60613

Casio G-Shock


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master again this Wednesday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 which I really can't stay away from too long. Loving it and wears great too. 
Have a good evening 
Brice


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 which I really can't stay away from too long. Loving it and wears great too.
> Have a good evening
> Brice


Great pics, as always Brice! Can I ask what you take them with?

That's a great looking piece.

Thanks, Brett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Just arrived!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great pics, as always Brice! Can I ask what you take them with?
> 
> That's a great looking piece.
> 
> Thanks, Brett
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Brett, too kind. They aren't that great quality if you look closely 
I take all my pics with my iPhone 7. 
Have a good evening


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you Brett, too kind. They aren't that great quality if you look closely
> I take all my pics with my iPhone 7.
> Have a good evening


Must just be the watches then 

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Weathered said:


> Seiko STO today, on a well-worn Crown and Buckle strap.
> 
> View attachment 13931303


Thanks! Is extremely well-made watch too! The screw down has a positive feel with precision and has a good quality feel to it. The dial, case and bracelet are beautifully made. I would love to see Eterna get back to being a leader.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 which I really can't stay away from too long. Loving it and wears great too.
> Have a good evening
> Brice


Super cool, Brice! What a beauty!! Does it use a 3133 movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Work boots and this









Time is a gift...


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Super cool, Brice! What a beauty!! Does it use a 3133 movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Jon. Indeed here is a pic and some info on this particular LE from the AS book


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you Jon. Indeed here is a pic and some info on this particular LE from the AS book


Very cool, Brice! I have two watches with 3133 movements. I'm a sucker for a hand wind chronograph. Yours is done to a very nice standard. Very nice indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Glycine Combat 6 Classic GL0102 on a Citizen strap







​


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedmaster 1957 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

This simple Citizen.


----------



## jwelks

Trying out an Erika strap on the explorer


----------



## Surfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

1999>2019 now vintage ;-)


----------



## Barge




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## c-bat




----------



## Smorodina

24 H AUTOMATIC RAKETA BAIKONUR with manufacture calibre 2615


----------



## Smorodina

or better Oris Frank Sinatra?


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Deep 44









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin

5645-7010









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## oso2276

Speedmaster mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Good afternoon all!


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## El-Duderino

Zenith keeping me company as I work from home today.


----------



## twobuck

Steiny says it's time for a coffee break.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Playing games with my daughters....she wanted to capture both watches! (The casio is hers btw...not mine)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## ericgwoo

Steinhart LE Ocean One 39 Explorer Plexi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Another great piece Rob,
Congrats
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 41Mets

A little sinning today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Newest in my stable


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## socalmustang

I love looking at my Eterna KonTiki.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Explorer ii


----------



## Jamerson

Breguet XXI with the warm dial. Got a new loupe so I think I may add a few macro shots for fun from now on...









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

BALL Conductor GMT :]


----------



## sethharpster

Bulova super compressor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered

Today's office wear - Hamilton Railroad Small Seconds on a blue croc. Probably my flashiest rig in the watch box.


----------



## xj4sonx

Just in









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Gold and Black


----------



## MZhammer

Was thinking about putting on my Smiths watch this morning, but when I got to the watchbox_ this _had other plans for me.


----------



## reeder1

MKII Seafighter today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Last day to wear this in February.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

Dornbluth 99.1


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

tommyboy31 said:


> Good afternoon all!


Very nice! What's the model no. of this one?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Then took some photos of the collection. Didn't spend too much time but attempted to get a good group shot. Harder than it appears!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal today


----------



## twobuck

On babysitting detail tonight, and the Steinhart says it's time for these kids' parents to get home.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

TGIF...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## tommyboy31

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Very nice! What's the model no. of this one?


Thank you much! It was a birthday present from my girlfriend last year. I showed her your compliment and she says you obviously have good taste.

It's a ca0349-51l. Titanium so it wears light and comfy.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

tommyboy31 said:


> Thank you much! It was a birthday present from my girlfriend last year. I showed her your compliment and she says you obviously have good taste.
> 
> It's a ca0349-51l. Titanium so it wears light and comfy.


Very kind of you, and your girlfriend, thank you


----------



## gmads




----------



## mbalmz

this one is a few days old so I'm cheating, but feel good about the photo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchcollector21

Flighty Friday













G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## khronolektur

Took me a long time to find a bracelet for my Citizen NY0040. A very basic Oyster but it transformed the watch and I like it very much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Trying the EP in a beige croc strap.


----------



## c-bat




----------



## jovani




----------



## imbamember

Seamaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnstormer

Sinn 142 D1 on MN


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

Oops...I made it a leap year! I wrote 2/29/19 all morning until I realized the error.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bbasch

seiko sarb033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today is a blue sort of day









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Casual Friday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## Gavinr




----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and happy Friday 
Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## DMCBanshee

Start the month with a Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JonS1967

Change of pace for Friday. This watch is so comfortable. There's something to be said about a tapering bracelet. It's probably just my anatomy, but the 22 mm non-tapering bracelet on my Kontiki digs into my wrist bone a bit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Today's dress watch.


----------



## ronkatct

Junkers 6050-5 cream dial Bauhaus


----------



## 41Mets

Amazingly only photo I've ever taken like this









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Treeslayer4570

SRP775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Zodiac Sea Dragon automatic


----------



## twobuck

JonS1967 said:


> Change of pace for Friday. This watch is so comfortable. There's something to be said about a tapering bracelet. It's probably just my anatomy, but the 22 mm non-tapering bracelet on my Kontiki digs into my wrist bone a bit.


I'll be happy to take that Kontiki off your hands for you. Your comfort is important to me.


----------



## twobuck

Still loving on the new Steinhart - but something newer will knock it off my wrist when it arrives next week.

Lol - just realized I forgot to set the date. Leap year! (Not.)


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko SBDCO73. My 2nd ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## Bear1845

Super Sea Wolf ZO9207


----------



## dino8791

SKX mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Promaster GPS today:


----------



## Spunwell

It's not easy being green


----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday so I'll start the weekend with the Rose Gold Hull Tockr Air Defender


----------



## RomeoT

I was about to pull the trigger on a green dial Aquis when this guy came up on Recon for a great price. Couldn't pass it up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

41Mets said:


> Amazingly only photo I've ever taken like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Seaver is the only Met I've ever liked. Maybe Kooseman...when he was a Phil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have been wearing this quite a bit outside of work lately. Love this worry free beaut.


----------



## EricSkiDude

Bumblebee!! Just saw the movie so I thought it was appropriate


----------



## EricSkiDude

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have been wearing this quite a bit outside of work lately. Love this worry free beaut.
> View attachment 13938403


I just bought one of these online! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## 41Mets

RomeoT said:


> Seaver is the only Met I've ever liked. Maybe Kooseman...when he was a Phil.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The odd thing is that my crazy love affair with Tom Seaver and the number 41 comes really just from my collecting Tom Seaver stuff as he was well past his prime and only on the Mets for one year in 1983 when I was a kid. But, as a young kid, I decided to collect baseball cards and I got a Tom Seaver card and then decided that I wanted to collect Tom Seaver things that led to a fascination with him and his memorabilia, the number 41, and here I am today continuing the fascination of collecting.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Full metal G-Shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021







​


----------



## Dr. Robert

Right now, 3/1/19, TGIF!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Sir-Guy

That's some blue, @Mr.Jones82. I'll bet it's hard to get anything done with that distraction on your wrist.


----------



## jovani

Save the Ocean


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Plexplorer


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Long exposure in a dark room using my cellphone screen as a light source. Turned out pretty cool:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

#SeikoSaturday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## monza06

Going a little retro today :


----------



## Jeep99dad

This morning I've been wearing my GG Peacemaker bronze on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to hang out with my Zoé and run errands. 
Switch later for a Scotch & Watches Grand Seiko event


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edolecki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Easy Saturday afternoon with my Luminox and Cyclone basketball.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Sober and unadorned 1971, the Eterna Matic 1000


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

New arrival.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## twobuck

Been trying to offload this Momentum M1 Deep 6 with no takers, so screw it: I put a new strap from cheapestnatostraps on it and I'll wear it like I mean it.


----------



## J.D.B.

Time for dogs


----------



## Nevets750

My Blancpain Fifty Fathoms at Detroit's Autorama. A few car pics as well!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Bronco909

God such beautiful pieces


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

116520


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen White


----------



## hun23

3, 6 & 9


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buschyfor3

Casual Saturday at work and at home:


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## Slm643

Perseverence said:


> I FINALLY got my hands on a Minuteman Watch.
> 
> I've wanted one for a long time, there just wasn't a fit in my collection. I hated that, though, because I have a soft spot for watches assembled in the USA and this particular company employs veterans. And, of course, there's what I do for a living.
> 
> Then they came out with the Team Rubicon watch, another great organization, and knew I had to have one.
> 
> This is number TR121 with the 955.112 ETA movement. I enjoy the coloring on thr front as well; I used to be Cav in the Army, and red and white are their colors.
> 
> I look forward to taking it out on my next adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hi I was wondering what your thoughts are on your watch! apparently they make the Ameriquartz 7122 quartz movement in the USA..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Did a little Exploring today b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

GMT again on another rainy Southern California day. I've been loving all the rain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Dr. Robert said:


> Right now, 3/1/19, TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

ZM-73 said:


> Zeppelin


Great looking watch! Love those Breguet hands.


----------



## khronolektur

Another fine afternoon with my Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SRPC93, Save The Ocean


----------



## MDT IT

True Legend.....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ZM-73

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Great looking watch! Love those Breguet hands.


Thank you!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RomeoT

Haven't given this guy much time lately, almost forgot how much I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Knives and Lint

Take it easy like Sunday morning gents b-)


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

This oddity I found at Costco a few months back. Doesn't get a lot of wrist time but I use it as a desk clock and for travel for the obvious features.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender all blacked out


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## financelawyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh

Shinola runwell sport chrono, green


----------



## erikclabaugh

IWC LPP Pilot chrono today. Where did the weekend go?!


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf94

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## twobuck

Hamilton & BMW in the man cave. This was my first "nice" watch and the best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Got to try this on today. It is beautiful.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Seiko diver today


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Slm643

This for a cold Sunday..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin

Hy. Moser









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Helson_hyped

Bronzo type day









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing the PVD theme with the Scurfa Bell Diver  on bracelet


----------



## sickondivers

SWATCH Sistem51 #HODINKEE


----------



## Vioviv

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## RMUSE

Not as big as it seems. I have 7.25 wrist.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Cascais on Staib


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13944393
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Man, I love these watches! What's your thoughts on it? Every time I see them it makes me want one and I'm a chronograph guy so it's really got a pull on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## pardayan




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Back to my latest purchase today: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Lume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## andsan

Seiko


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## plibber




----------



## khronolektur

NY0040 again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Tag Heuer S/EL Chronograph from 1991.
CG1120












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## CFK-OB

GS diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## djcoronel

glashutte original for today!


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin again.


----------



## Grinny456

*MONDAY MARVELIGHT*


----------



## KaVo8

16600 A Series...on Nato. Have a great week everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro again


----------



## 59yukon01

If only I could get a crappy 6r15 to run as good as this one.


----------



## American Jedi

Jaeger SEAL alarm.


----------



## DMCBanshee

MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## James Barber

wow, awesome!


----------



## allbrainsno

Wearing a diver in negative degree weather is my form of wishful thinking....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

70's Wakmann 37mm chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Kicking off a new week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
I went with the blue Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE collab with Wounded Warrior Project. Only 50 made.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## jah

Alpinist


----------



## watchustebbing

Wearing Raven Trekker today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## brrrdn

LONGINES Master Moon =]


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

PADI Turtle on a blue NATO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## twobuck




----------



## Jrsaleh

Christopher ward c60 bronze. Custom cork strap.


----------



## Arclite

TIMEX GMT on the trail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Man, I love these watches! What's your thoughts on it? Every time I see them it makes me want one and I'm a chronograph guy so it's really got a pull on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for asking! I'm a huge fan of Weiss. Partly because I'm from LA and I love the idea of a local company making locally manufactured watches. But mainly because it's a rugged, legible, no-nonsense field watch with a workhorse movement that regularly steals wrist time from my Explorer. I wrote a very belated review which you can read here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/4-ye...ield-watch-cal-1001-gada-get-one-4805791.html
The watch pictured here is a 42mm Standard Issue Field Watch w/the Caliber 1001 movement (ETA/Unitas 6497). Last year, I purchased the 38mm Standard Issue w/an ETA/Peseux 7001 on the day they were announced (I got No. 0008) and that review is here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/weis...ersatile-comfortable-field-watch-4817417.html
I have the Weiss in-house movement (Cal 1003) on my short list, but since it looks cosmetically exactly like the Cal 1001, I haven't been in a huge hurry. 
Can't recommend highly enough!


----------



## devmartin

Snowday with the tudor.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sawdusty said:


> Please tell me more about this watch...I'm in love.


It's a Grand Seiko SBGH267, 20th Anniversary limited edition. It's a pricey but cool watch. The quality, fit and finish are incredible as well as the processes used to make it (case is shaped by hand). Timekeeping is -1.2/24.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## DMCBanshee

A rare bird have landed today, Marathon MSAR.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## TacticalTimbo




----------



## Treeslayer4570

dino8791 said:


> SKX mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those turtle dials look awesome in SKX cases. Looks good with the insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

castlk said:


> View attachment 13944907


Love it on the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue Oris Aquis on custom leather



















G


----------



## Fronnzy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sullivanjt

My Raketa Big Zero finally arrived!


----------



## WatchBandit.com

#Mondayblues NOMOS Ahoi Atlantic Date on our two-piece Nato strap


----------



## ronkatct

Seiko Cocktail time


----------



## Trediggs

Zodiac V wolf Z02304


----------



## ipaqrat




----------



## Spunwell

GMT Master II for a chilly start to the week


----------



## Mister Lamb

Sinn U1 Professional










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice evening y'all!


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## jkmeth

Speedy speedy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

Today, every day.....I am in a rut.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I dropped by my local TJ Maxx today on a whim and found a Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on sale for $119.99. It is listed on most on-line sales as a 38mm watch, but it is actually 43mm, the same as my red Dive Master 500. Both have 22mm lug width and are both are 500 meters water resistant. For a $795 list watch, I think I hit the jackpot. I'm not over the moon with the white strap, although it is a very nice, comfortable strap, but I can always put it on a NATO or an aftermarket orange rubber strap. I'm not going to pay $64.50 for a Victorinox strap. It might even look nice on a beefy leather strap.







​


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## issey.miyake

He beat me to the watch box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Barge




----------



## ZM-73

Junkers pilot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524

Skx009 with lumed ceramic bezel insert for today


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock


----------



## khronolektur

Another nice day with the Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

My...I don't know...Grumo(?) says hello.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Jrsaleh

Finally found a bremont u2-t!


----------



## Moss28

Glycine Combat 6 Classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## ca_ng

Watch and wheaties


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Tuesday is a go:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon MSAR On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jkmeth

Sapphire Sandwich Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

This









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle

Catching some sun in DC (finally!) with the Ball Trainmaster Legend on a new alligator strap:


----------



## jovani




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
New arrival for me today  the new Farer Pendine chronograph

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Palmettoman

Double Double

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> New arrival for me today  the new Farer Pendine chronograph
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


Great looking piece Brice, I love their use of colour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to my roots, my first automatic...I still love this thing, it's thin, it's taken a beating as my daily driver for quite a while and it remains one of my most accurate time pieces, also one of my least expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great looking piece Brice, I love their use of colour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  love their watches. King of color 
It's my 4th though admittedly my two GMTs are redundant and i probably should move one on favor of one their new release later.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hongkongtaipan

My new Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 switched to a tan Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Uhrmensch

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## tartine.74

For me today


----------



## tartine.74

For me today


----------



## 14060

14060


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

New to me. My mailman brings the best packages!


----------



## Slm643

twobuck said:


> New to me. My mailman brings the best packages!


Nice patina!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Rmoug, the hoarding dragon is my name
Hoards of Bauhaus watches is my game
Junkers Bauhaus Black is my latest acquisition
Ain't she a beauty, full of attraction


----------



## TacticalTimbo




----------



## aguila9

Formex Essence on a factory leather.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Poor Old Dave

Simple. Easy readable. And not terrible to look at.

3-6-9 plus by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

aguila9 said:


> Formex Essence on a factory leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


First time I've seen someone own one, what are your thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## Headster

Newly acquired Sarb029.


----------



## mkawakami

You're my boy, Blue!


----------



## 41Mets

There might be snow on the ground but there's some nice sunlight today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## watchmatician

Putting the orange FPJ strap on the dato...what do you guys think! Yay or nay?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

Nomos + Junghans = Nomhans :-!


----------



## El-Duderino

Trying out a new Horween strap on the Reverso. I think I'm a fan.


----------



## monza06




----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

tedwu said:


> Putting the orange FPJ strap on the dato...what do you guys think! Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprised I like it, but I do. Looks sharp!


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Off the bracelet


----------



## Orisginal

A not-quite-HAQ. Old birthday gift from my then fiancé, now wife. A touch garish, but still fun to wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeanieKing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

For Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## jam.on.it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebarajas18

Speedy in the house.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Mido


----------



## Spunwell

Tona Tuesday


----------



## aguila9

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> First time I've seen someone own one, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it. It the perfect crossover watch for me. Sporty to dressy. Once I get the bracelet I expect it to be exactly what I am looking for.

The dial is what got my attention first, then the case design and polish.

Overall the design of the watch is a win. The shock absorbers they have built onto the case a more gimmicky than practical but it doesn't detract from the overall look.

I almost forgot; the clasp they use on their straps is amazing for a poly carbonate (plastic?) design. It works great and the adjustment feature is excellent.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

aguila9 said:


> I love it. It the perfect crossover watch for me. Sporty to dressy. Once I get the bracelet I expect it to be exactly what I am looking for.
> 
> The dial is what got my attention first, then the case design and polish.
> 
> Overall the design of the watch is a win. The shock absorbers they have built onto the case a more gimmicky than practical but it doesn't detract from the overall look.
> 
> I almost forgot; the clasp they use on their straps is amazing for a poly carbonate (plastic?) design. It works great and the adjustment feature is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They look like great pieces, I'm glad you have good things to say and feel it was worth your money. I appreciate the feedback.

I like the design of that particular model & having the chronometer certification is a huge positive.

Awesome watch, enjoy it. Feel free to drop me a line if you ever have any other info you feel like sharing, it's something that's been on my radar for a while but there's ALWAYS something else lurking around every corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> I went with the blue Zenith Cronometro CP-2 LE collab with Wounded Warrior Project. Only 50 made.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


So awesome, Brice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr DDay
The dial is made of metal from the WWII "That's all, Brother" C-47


----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


>


Looking very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Switched to the SARB tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Ultraman on custom cork rallye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

JonS1967 said:


> Looking very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon! I must say the same of your Oris.

Matt


----------



## took

Speedy Tuesday









Time is a gift...


----------



## castlk




----------



## LCandela




----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


> Thanks, Jon! I must say the same of your Oris.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for your kind words, Matt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackPurcell




----------



## JonS1967

Put the Junghans Milanese back on my Max Bill. It's super comfortable and infinitely adjustable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

-


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

This one again. Hard to take good pics of a watch with a domed crystal. The dial is a dark charcoal grey. Zodiac ZO9207.


----------



## imbamember

Good old Seamaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

New! 1985>2019


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM On Canvas










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Arclite

Baby Arnold










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## jkmeth

Good Morning.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Seiko Recraft SNKP27


----------



## El-Duderino

Seems like a good week to test out different straps. First time ever for this GS off the bracelet. I think it works, but maybe a strap in Color #8 would work better? Or a honey/gold brown to try and capture the splashes of yellow? I dunno.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Ascent prototype and love it. 
Great curves


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## twobuck

Working from home today, low key Expedition.


----------



## fatalelement

Just picked up a classic Santos de Cartier with box/papers and surprisingly no scratches OR polishing, a welcome combo. At 29mm, it's small for today's "40mm and up minimum for real men" game, but I remember my father and his colleagues all wearing watches this small when I was growing up - especially in law, big watches were tacky. They all had Reversos and Cartiers if they wanted to flex on anyone.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning ladies & gents ... I'm savagely culling the herd right now, tearing thru my watch box without mercy ... but I think this one is gonna survive ...









View attachment 13952619


Have a great day!


----------



## ronkatct

Rmoug, the hoarding dragon 
Has Hoards of Bauhaus watches 
Yesterday, the Black Junkers was lord
Today, it is the turn of the White


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Orient ER2F004W Titanium, Sapphire Crystal, Blue hands, etc...
Edit: just realized that I didn't corrected the date  So, corrected the date and changed the strap.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Black5

In honour of the best selling G-Shock of the last 10 years...

Today I'm wearing the GA-110.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## kerobert

It's an Omega day!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## Watchcollector21

dwilliams851 said:


> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Very cool piece,
If I am not mistaken this has the Eterna in house movement. Really nice.
Congrats.
G


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Sawdusty

Got a new strap in the mail, had to try it out:


----------



## dwilliams851

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very cool piece,
> If I am not mistaken this has the Eterna in house movement. Really nice.
> Congrats.
> G


Thanks. Yes, Eterna in-house. Doesn't seem any more accurate tyan a normal eta, but it's very pretty.

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Swap out, as it has just arrived.
I can't believe how bad the strap is.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Ready for summer fun


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Sawdusty

J.D.B. said:


> Ready for summer fun


Does that have a built in flask??? haha


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Kira Zuri SBDC073 Monster on modified SC 22mm Hexad and softened ratchet clasp


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## ewiz240

Junkers with custom bund strap.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

No date sub today


----------



## lis_255




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet looking Citizen diver! I'd never seen this one before, so I had to look it up and discovered that it's the rare JDM Citizen PMX56-3002 DLC Titanium Eco-Drive Diver. I also discovered a great review of it here on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/citizen-pmx56-3002-jdm-pro-master-dlc-review-287137.html


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13951597


Man, I love these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Earlier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER


----------



## twobuck

thejollywatcher said:


>


That's on my list.


----------



## 41Mets

This blue beauty today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

My first automatic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613

Casio DW-5600


----------



## Watch_it_Captain

Wearing my orange monster for the evening.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain

RomeoT said:


> My first automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice for the evening! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Sweet looking Citizen diver! I'd never seen this one before, so I had to look it up and discovered that it's the rare JDM Citizen PMX56-3002 DLC Titanium Eco-Drive Diver. I also discovered a great review of it here on WUS:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/citizen-pmx56-3002-jdm-pro-master-dlc-review-287137.html


Yes, that's the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush in a can of whoop ass.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Sub today...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet







​


----------



## hopscottch

I have a Farer problem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue

Just received it today. Been wanting a Ulysse Nardin Hammerhead for some time now.


----------



## ewiz240

Sea Gull 1963 & custom leather band. #922leather. Love it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

El-Duderino said:


> Seems like a good week to test out different straps. First time ever for this GS off the bracelet. I think it works, but maybe a strap in Color #8 would work better? Or a honey/gold brown to try and capture the splashes of yellow? I dunno.


Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Good morning ladies & gents ... I'm savagely culling the herd right now, tearing thru my watch box without mercy ... but I think this one is gonna survive ...
> 
> View attachment 13952617
> 
> 
> View attachment 13952619
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


I need to cull the heard as well. You're an inspiration!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Chronoscope today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive

Helson Squadron


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

WeedlessDrive said:


> View attachment 13954171
> 
> Helson Squadron


Nice, I dig that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive

Going NATO leather soon!


----------



## cowbel

My faithful Gavox Avidiver on a nato green army strap

This is a master of lume. The best if the best . Check Boatswain article about it









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Pepesanchez

Currently wearing a Timex Harborside on a green nato strap


----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan

Seiko Recraft SNKP27


----------



## khronolektur

Had lunch with the Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

H2O









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

World timer on pilot bracelet for today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sticking around for day 2








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

--


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning
Wearing the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning. 
I absolutely love this watch, the dial, colors, hand engraved/decorated calibre, the crown...


----------



## 14060

Cosmonaute.


----------



## VaEagle

It's a Longines day for me


----------



## VaEagle

It's a Longines day for me

View attachment 13955011


----------



## VaEagle

And, apparently, a double post day too.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## warsh

My brand new Lorier Falcon. Wow!! I'm in love


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

Sea Gull 1963 redo on custom leather strap.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Turtle mod I did yesterday -before & after- kept same Yobokies stainless bezel insert & SC Hexad. Added a CT dd sapphire, Ridwan bezel, Ajuicenet dial, DLW hands & Daggaz/Yobokies stainless chapter ring.


----------



## tmnc

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Wearing the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning.
> I absolutely love this watch, the dial, colors, hand engraved/decorated calibre, the crown...


You sir have some fine watches. Would love to see your SOTC.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

SBGA375 all week for me


----------



## Jeep99dad

tmnc said:


> You sir have some fine watches. Would love to see your SOTC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks   it changes often... constant state of flux


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Knives and Lint

Tudor Fastrider today for a pop of color on a cold dreary morning b-)


----------



## Vioviv

Stayed up late last night to re-size and mount the OEM bracelet ... I know most people here can do it blind-folded, but I look like a monkey trying to -- well, I look like a monkey trying to resize a bracelet. I take a completely disproportionate amount of pride when I can finally put it on, especially when the logo on the buckle isn't upside down!

















Have a nice day all!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Casio Pathfinder PAW-1500T-7VCR - in case someone asks in one of my meetings today, "Hey Chuck, when is high tide?"


----------



## ronkatct

Yesterday was White Junkers so today I am back to Black :-d


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## cmann_97

Alpina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Who needs a significant other when you have this?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

My Tag Heuer Aquaracer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Headed to the airport for a deposition in Albany (of all places) with the Santos deftly hiding under a slim shirt sleeve









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Submariner


----------



## Vioviv

fatalelement said:


> Headed to the airport for a deposition in Albany (of all places) with the Santos deftly hiding under a slim shirt sleeve
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Hope you beat the charges!


----------



## fatalelement

Vioviv said:


> Hope you beat the charges!




It's a deposition of our expert about brightness control circuits in consumer devices so it's the least exciting topic on Earth

I hope I stay awake!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlczl

Laco









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

My birthday present from yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I rarely wear long sleeves. This is right before a concert.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

Versatile everyday watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214




----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown on OEM bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Devil diver LE tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303














​


----------



## JonS1967

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a cool watch!! Coronado is right in my backyard (in fact I was just there two days ago) and I had no idea this watch existed. What are your impressions?

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67

Gulfman GW-9110-1JF


----------



## issey.miyake

Playing around with my Olympus - not bad for a handheld focus stacked image


----------



## Black5

Had this Citizen Multi-Alarm for a while in a drawer after it stopped working.
Gave it a bit of a clean and a new battery and it fired up!











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Avenger II on rubber deployment strap for today


----------



## anrex

---


----------



## KaVo8

Sea-Dweller on black Nato strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Marlin Friday


----------



## marv524

My SKX on aftermarket ceramic bezel and bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmeth

Friday is a Speedmaster day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Hope nobody's tired of seeing this as I'm sure not tired of wearing it.


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown for Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Datejust


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Jamerson

Only took nearly a half year to get in the mail, but here it is, finally...









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

My 2500 PO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pendine Chrono


----------



## 41Mets

Last day for a week since I'm not taking on vacation









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Timing the dog walks with my BB58









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fledaron

Deep Blue master 2000


----------



## KaVo8

Happy Friday to you all. Have a great Spring Break! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Shogun


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## ten13th

Happy SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ascent prototype for the evening. I've been enjoying this one and hate i have to send it back 


















Those curves


----------



## 41Mets

My travel watch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jamerson said:


> Only took nearly a half year to get in the mail, but here it is, finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I don't know that I've seen this version. Looks great! I used to have this model (close to yours), but sold it years ago. Pic from Internet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Oris Pro, watching indoor soccer. Spring can't come soon enough!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JonS1967 said:


> I don't know that I've seen this version. Looks great! I used to have this model (close to yours), but sold it years ago. Pic from Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A shame you ditched it. The detail and color is coming back, strong.

@robotazky


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MissileExpert

Practically the same as the original post for this current thread:


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


> A shame you ditched it. The detail and color is coming back, strong.
> 
> @robotazky


Yeah, I regret selling it sometimes. I was (and still am) very drawn to the looks of this model. The good news is that I traded it in (at my AD) for this bad boy, which I still own (and love). Wow, that was way back in 2003! Time moves way too fast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Farer to end the week


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vintage Wakmann
View attachment 13960035


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Vioviv

Have a great weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## anabuki




----------



## eyewsee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Picked up this beauty today


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Nesoni

Morning....









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

AM Watch

STO Blue Whale !!!


----------



## Sullivanjt

My new-to-me Seiko Orange Knight. Planning on adding a leather strap/replacing the crystal soon.


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive

Squadron on canvas.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Have a great weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike. I'm also wearing a Vostok today; model 1967 with sandwich dial. Received it a few weeks ago but just sized it up a few days ago. Have a great Saturday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 AV-4068 this morning


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

yankeexpress said:


>


Great strap, Hirsch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Ceramica LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice strap. Tell me where to find one.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

rlrobson08 said:


> Nice strap. Tell me where to find one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's Uncle Seikos version of the original Seiko rubber. So much better than the OEM.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html


----------



## rlrobson08

thejollywatcher said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Looks nice. Is this your first from Steinhart?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Takin' 'er easy.


----------



## yankeexpress

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great strap, Hirsch?


Yes, Hirsch Robby 20mm squeezed onto 19mm lugs. Works great!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## thejollywatcher

rlrobson08 said:


> Looks nice. Is this your first from Steinhart?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


No. But it's my first 39 mm from Steinhart.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Love the CB rubber on the Shogun.


----------



## twobuck

Sporting a pair of classics today.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Suns a shinning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

polished SNZF17 (pre-mod) - this one is getting a solid black chapter, domed sapphire and stealth ceramic bezel insert soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just picked up this beauty during lunch


----------



## J.D.B.

Lume dial, too.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

PM Watch

Where to


----------



## BT1985

Casual Calatrava day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## rangerNY

New (to me, but practically brand new) Certina DS-1 Powermatic-80.


----------



## tartine.74

New strap


----------



## Arclite

009, coin-edge bezel on a MiLTAT Super Jubilee 316L stainless, with a extra SNM011 clasp I have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## atlbbqguy

Old Seiko with new strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> Great minds think alike. I'm also wearing a Vostok today; model 1967 with sandwich dial. Received it a few weeks ago but just sized it up a few days ago. Have a great Saturday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the old school paddle hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Johnny0

SMP


----------



## 3005

Speedmaster on jubilee-as usual.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Sunday: the I can't help but stare at my watch day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

MM


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I can't quit you, babe.


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## hun23

Sbdc061


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## aguila9

Sea Storm V2.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Took a little day hike today with the fam wearing the Explorer II b-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Hand Winding Watch







​


----------



## Vioviv

Out with my 13-YO today for some lunch and new running shoes. Her SNK809 is dominating her rotation these days.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Vioviv said:


> Out with my 13-YO today for some lunch and new running shoes. Her SNK809 is dominating her rotation these days.


So nice that you and your daughter have a shared interest in watches!


----------



## castlk




----------



## IMMT

Rocking my new Glycine Combat 6 (blue dial) while I patiently await the arrival of my new Trainmaster Legend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT

tartine.74 said:


> New strap


Shhhhiiitttt, consider me jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRW009


----------



## Orisginal

Night shift tonight, wearing the G-shock. Too lazy to unscrew a crown and spring forward lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## dwilliams851

GS today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jowens




----------



## omeglycine

Casio Royale for dealing with DST


----------



## tommyboy31

Alpinist


----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine Combat. Costco special! Zulu Diver strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## anrex




----------



## Vioviv

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> So nice that you and your daughter have a shared interest in watches!


Thanks, it's fun buying watches for her, because she has a bit of different perspective. She has a birthday in April, so I'm already deep into it.

Today, wearing my favorite beater, the Timex Mk1 SST, best $83 I ever spent. Quickset hour hand made the trauma of losing an hour on my least favorite Sunday of the year a little less, um ... traumatic.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## krampus

Love this vintage ZRC rally I scored!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

HEAVY METAL tuna can case


----------



## atlbbqguy

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 13964575


Nice strap. What brand is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

A R L E


----------



## WastedYears

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice strap. What brand is that?


Thanks, it's custom made by Mat at KingHandMade.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## erikclabaugh

Nivada today...


----------



## Spunwell

Seiko Sunday


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac for a Sunday:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama




----------



## Slm643

Rivarama said:


> View attachment 13965069


Beautiful watch! Something about that strap... What is it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## atlbbqguy

WastedYears said:


> Thanks, it's custom made by Mat at KingHandMade.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

The hack today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## twobuck




----------



## lis_255




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender green dial for a walk with Turbo and the rest of the evening


----------



## JacobC

J.D.B. said:


>


What the heck is that?


----------



## sickondivers

#DAGAZ Aurora #JakeB


----------



## Slm643

JacobC said:


> What the heck is that?


Cylon!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

J.D.B. said:


>


Is that...wood panelling?


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 13964575


Can I ask where your canvas is from? I'm a sucker for canvas & have 2 from Bosphorus I thought would look good so I'm trying to move them (I'm in Canada so haven't posted them on WUS). I'm always looking for good canvas, that one looks great & the colour is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Rivarama

Slm643 said:


> Beautiful watch! Something about that strap... What is it?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you. It is stingray from Aaron Bespoke. The strap is very polarizing; people either love it or hate it.


----------



## Slm643

Rivarama said:


> Thank you. It is stingray from Aaron Bespoke. The strap is very polarizing; people either love it or hate it.


I have a bronze with a blue dial that needs a new strap I might have to check some out thanks!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## WastedYears

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Can I ask where your canvas is from? I'm a sucker for canvas & have 2 from Bosphorus I thought would look good so I'm trying to move them (I'm in Canada so haven't posted them on WUS). I'm always looking for good canvas, that one looks great & the colour is awesome!


It's custom made by Mat at KingHandMade. The colour is Black Golden Sand.


----------



## MDT IT

The incomparable Italian spring..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth

SAR Seiko


----------



## jovani

RADO "HULK"


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## AlexC1202

Mido Baroncelli Big Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## RLC

770,22j,14k "Wesley"...


----------



## daveswordfish

Just threw it on red rubber last night...love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

daveswordfish said:


> Just threw it on red rubber last night...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a good looking combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hollywoodphil

erikclabaugh said:


> Nivada today...


I really, really like that watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

hollywoodphil said:


> I really, really like that watch.


So do I.


----------



## AlexC1202

hollywoodphil said:


> I really, really like that watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Join the line!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 this morning. 
Have a great day


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papagioro

Verstuurd vanaf mijn iPhone


----------



## c-bat




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## islander009

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## twobuck

Starting the day waiting for the mailman with this...


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Smart with the montblanc timewalker

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Santos de Cartier WD20055d6 and a nice clear morning for the first time in weeks









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## walknot




----------



## Kravitz

My very first Steinhart, fresh from Fedex. Nav B Uhr 44 dual time titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour chrono








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Starking black on a Black strap


----------



## took

Monday









Time is a gift...


----------



## J.D.B.

A great worker bee.


----------



## Palmettoman

I don't know why I waited so long to get one of these. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

The shiny JDM goodness of a SARX035


----------



## Slm643

Palmettoman said:


> I don't know why I waited so long to get one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you've done it!.... I'll bet you're already looking for a second!
I'm looking for my 3rd! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13966553


WAY TO GO BIG CLIVE !!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## atlbbqguy

Palmettoman said:


> I don't know why I waited so long to get one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like the looks of that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

daveswordfish said:


> Just threw it on red rubber last night...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool piece, 
One of my favourite things about this watch is the moving diver on the display back.







This is my one.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very cool piece,
> One of my favourite things about this watch is the moving diver on the display back.
> View attachment 13967919
> 
> This is my one.
> Cheers
> G


Very nice! Unfortunately. Mine had a new rotor installed by Tissot during service. It's gold and quite lovely, but no diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Just in the Seiko Frost Monster. Not disappointed at all the dial is incredible.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## hun23

Sumo


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## atlbbqguy

al358 said:


> Just in the Seiko Frost Monster. Not disappointed at all the dial is incredible.


Haven't seen that one before. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Sorrento tonight


----------



## Earthbound

New addition


----------



## brrrdn

Wink and Mustache


----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

...and ending the day with this after a visit from the mail carrier.


----------



## Myman




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008







​


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ZM-73

Phenix


----------



## Dougiebaby

My F1 Chrono




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #Anchor


----------



## Pilgrim7




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atlbbqguy

hongkongtaipan said:


> Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008
> 
> View attachment 13968561
> ​


Love that strap. What brand is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Time to cook some bacon


----------



## pardayan




----------



## BigEd

Relaxing in Paradise (Bali)

Thunder storm in the afternoon, two hour later on the beach having a beer (Bintang) and watching the sunset, waring Armida A8 trying to improve the patina.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sugman

Citizen Promaster Diver BN0190


----------



## MDT IT

Vintage lume..


----------



## Palmettoman

Slm643 said:


> Now you've done it!.... I'll bet you're already looking for a second!
> I'm looking for my 3rd!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yep, the second will arrive later today! Crack watches...


----------



## Temps Perdu

Dentist 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

---


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing my US-only Zenith & WWP collaboration Cronometro LE  on a DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to the Wak...mann 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Helson Skin Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

















Wearing my Weiss 38mm Cal 1005 today.


----------



## El-Duderino

A speediest of Tuesday's to you all.


----------



## twobuck

New addition to the collection.


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## ronkatct

Junk Black


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget Classic 9025 with a very thin 9P









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Tried on some Beauties at burdeen's









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Well,,,,,, which one did you take home? 
Trying on doesn't count!! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

One of the Luminox for today -- Atacama Field 1920, Tritium lume, Swiss Quartz, sapphire, 200m WR, Day/Date


----------



## franco60

SBGH267









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tissot skeleton today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

View attachment 13971393


----------



## JonS1967

I guess I got the day right.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT

franco60 said:


> SBGH267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Utterly fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT

Finally acquired my first watch from Ball, been waiting a long time for this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## socalmustang

Sporting the Eterna KinTiki LE









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 13971393


Cool bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


>


Great piece Mucky, always wear them on the right? Perfect piece for you then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13964989


Such a beautiful watch. I've always been drawn to this model. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

Injecting a bit of bronze into this thread... enjoying the Oris today.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jhchrono

The biggun'


----------



## jhchrono

Ooops, accidental double post...


----------



## JonS1967

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Looks great on mesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13969423


Love the blue dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great piece Mucky, always wear them on the right? Perfect piece for you then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm a righty, just fooling around..


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

franco60 said:


> SBGH267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

socalmustang said:


> Sporting the Eterna KinTiki LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Love it! So many great watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Daughter at piano lesson .. time to admire this while waiting ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

Rocket hands 

Ignore the bezel alignment...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Beautiful day


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

socalmustang said:


> Sporting the Eterna KinTiki LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Love this 1590.41
Absolute stunner. Congrats
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## khronolektur

Hope everyone is having a good time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

Armida A8 in Bali


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

—-


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jlczl

Hamilton Khaki Automatic









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ericgwoo

Lorier Falcon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Building memories with this guy.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

Just switched...


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Choice this morning: go big (45mm) or go petite (38mm)?









The PAM 183 had the edge. I just did my first strap change on the Radiomir's wire-lugs, which is a bit scary when your nickname is "Shakes." I figured I should give it a test run. But I might do a mid-day swap, since the Campus Club is new to me, direct from the Sales Corner ...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## c-bat




----------



## Bauhus

Really enjoying the 856 today:


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Datejust not quite 41mm


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Junghans









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 tonight


----------



## JonS1967

The more I wear this watch the more I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Love this one, Brice! Super hot!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change to my vintage Roamer


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Love this one, Brice! Super hot!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you  new acquisition at my AD last Saturday


----------



## hun23

Padi


----------



## al358

Just got in and it's time for a strap change


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Junghans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Day To Na To Day


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you  new acquisition at my AD last Saturday


Score! It has such a great 70s vibe. Great choice, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## khronolektur

Lovely day today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Grail secured.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## strix

3 weeks after purchase and almost every day on the wrist


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sugman

Borealis Cascais


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge on Horween natural chromexcel by DrunkArtStraps

Love the dial on this one, Brown to copper


----------



## alex26d

Rainy day









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

DP


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget while I sit through hours of expert witness prep...

Most of my attention is listening to the gentle tick rather than the drone of my own repetitive questioning.


----------



## twobuck

Got it for just $20, but this may be my favorite of my divers.


----------



## jlczl

Laco. Love how the blue catches the light. The pics don't really do the rich hues of the blue dial justice though.


----------



## Slm643

This..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Portus Cale on SC mesh


----------



## pardayan




----------



## pardayan




----------



## pardayan

Sorry for double post.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## easheer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

After lugging around a 45mm hunk of steel yesterday, this one is light as a feather.









Definitely one of the best deals I've gotten on the Sales Corner.
Have a nice y'all!


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

WorkHorse









Time is a gift...


----------



## aboutTIME1028

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 13971393


Where did you get that Bracelet from, unique it sure is. Thanks

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Eldridge on Horween natural chromexcel by DrunkArtStraps
> 
> Love the dial on this one, Brown to copper


You sure have some good-looking watches. I want to be you when I grow up.


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT

First wrist shot with the new Trainmaster Legend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jamerson

Got off work early









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Central minutes chrono 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Just came in today. First wrist shot of my new Raven.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Moss28

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens

View attachment 13976947


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Archimedes









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo

Smiths Everest PRs-25 36mm. 
Crazy fast shipping. Ordered Tuesday 430 am in the states which was 730am in UK, right when TimeFactors opens and received the watch today Thursday at noon.

Watch is perfect size for my small wrist


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Orisginal

Cooking some dinner, wearing the Aquis titan small seconds this evening. Who needs oven timers anyway??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Kurt Behm said:


>


I would love a lume shot of that beauty!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## yankeexpress

Kontiki


----------



## Jeep99dad

How about this new beauty I just picked up from my AD before dinner


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## xherion

Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express


----------



## castlk




----------



## twobuck

The Tag Heuer I won in a raffle. FedEx delivered it this afternoon and got to admire it for about 3.7 minutes before my wife declared that it looks better on her. I put it on just long enough to get this shot while resizing the bracelet for her.

"When the queen is happy, the kingdom is happy."


----------



## yankeexpress

twobuck said:


> The Tag Heuer I won in a raffle. FedEx delivered it this afternoon and got to admire it for about 3.7 minutes before my wife declared that it looks better on her. I put it on just long enough to get this shot while resizing the bracelet for her.
> 
> "When the queen is happy, the kingdom is happy."


She's right, ya know.


----------



## Olobstur

Omega Constellation Chronometer electronic f300Hz









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wearing a pilot watch again today.


----------



## twobuck

yankeexpress said:


> She's right, ya know.


Yup. 22 years of marriage over here. I know the rules.


----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## atlbbqguy

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13977229
> G


Looks good. How does that strap support the weight of the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

mini PADI


----------



## c-bat




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Casio Lineage Titanium -- my latest purchase from a trip to Japan -- looked at a bunch of watches, including lots of cool Orients, Grand Seikos, etc.. but this is the one I finally pulled the trigger on. Casio seems to make the Waveceptor, Lineage, and Oceanus lines on the same basic architecture (just going up in materials and price). All seem like great watches for their price points.


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## tommyboy31

Happy Flieger Friday all


----------



## Grinny456

*
Blue Beater*


----------



## American Jedi

Celebrating Friday with my titanium AP Royal Oak!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## beefsupreme

Happy Friday comrades


----------



## anrex

`


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the new Alexander Shorokhoff midnight Sixty-three 
Really love the rose gold hands and numerals on the deep blue dial 



























40mm case 11.5mm thick with some 









(Not my pic)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L














​


----------



## al358

Going with an old school JL that I have had in the collection since 2002. She has held up well and I still smile when she gets some wrist time. Sorry about the date but this year I have decided not to set the dates anymore. I can't see it anyway even with my reading glasses. Getting old or rather I am old. Lol


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## JonS1967

yankeexpress said:


> Kontiki


Great looking blue dial. Wearing mine today as well. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Olobstur said:


> Omega Constellation Chronometer electronic f300Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raygam

7548-7000 circa April '84









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Good thing this one is too big for the wife...


----------



## IMMT

xherion said:


> Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express


Awesome watch! I just bought my very first Ball and am so blown away by the fit and finish of their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Speedy day









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Also Speedy day.


----------



## anrex

.:


----------



## Vioviv

Another Speedy! Must be in the air!

View attachment 13979099


TGIF and all that!


----------



## oso2276

Olobstur said:


> Omega Constellation Chronometer electronic f300Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Nice tunning fork 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Kakume for a fun friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sarw019.. It's been a month or two..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Longines COSD on Haveston canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj

The Omega made it home. Rocket Launch from Cape Canaveral tonight.


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This for TGIF!! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Kinda digging this combo...


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

pencil hand Cascais


----------



## stbob

i left the house wearing a hamilton, came home wearing my first rolex...








_Hamilton Khaki - H70455533, Rolex Explorer - 214270_


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this one
GSD3-A on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Perseverence

Haven't had an excuse to wear the RGM in a long time.

Dinner for the girlfriend's dinner definitely counts.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

Oris Aquis 43mm Grey/Green









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Louis Chevrolet Classic 8 -- New Arrival Via Kickstarter.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Stuck waiting for a delayed flight home out of Albany :-(

Santos de Cartier W20055D6


----------



## dwilliams851

Bronze saturday.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## walknot

With new jubilee installed today


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Good evening, world!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## American Jedi

Still rolling the AP ROO in Titanium.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Saturday with the bronze GG
Peacemaker on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## KidThunder

The SRPC23J1 again!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

This is by far the most comfortable strap I've ever tried. Definitely sticking with this one.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## wheelbuilder

.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## easheer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## IAmScott

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Weekend warrior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Slm643

Well I was going to wear Sarw019 but I went to the jewelry store and ordered a new strap for my Citizen "Monaco" eco-drive, for a spare. So now I'm wearing that..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## Raygam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing

Raven for the weekend.







.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Just got this baby today from Chrono24, all the way from the UK, Ebel 1911, circa 2004.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Every time I wear this Armida it puts a big smile on my face. The blue! The distortion! The echos of old mid size divers! Love this piece ......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

mge


----------



## househalfman

The bluepinist on a strapcode...


----------



## 41Mets

On the way home from a visit to Chicago









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

No Date Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## erikclabaugh

Vintage skindiver from Thommes...


----------



## hun23

Pilot today


----------



## Knives and Lint

Lovely day b-)


----------



## maverickvii

Seiko 6139 on bund


----------



## JonS1967

Russian OKEAH 40mm with Poljot 3133 handwind movement. Although I believe the original release of this watch was intended for naval officers, I feel it has a cool vintage racing vibe.

Happy Saturday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

JonS1967 said:


> Russian OKEAH 40mm with Poljot 3133 handwind movement. Although I believe the original release of this watch was intended for naval officers, I feel it has a cool vintage racing vibe.
> 
> Happy Saturday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

RGM Pennsylvania Series 801









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Lix_Tetrax said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you!! Your RGM is stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Another shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## shahtirthak

Going vintage today...Rado Diastar from late 70's...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## khronolektur

Good afternoon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

New today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Blumo o







n the beach...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Same again today









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Speedy











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## DMCBanshee

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RomeoT

Put the Oris on the new strap and I think it looks fab! Very stiff - that's what she said - but more suited than the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Completely by chance, wearing my limette Prodiver today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strix




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Bring on the melt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

strix said:


>


Hi Strix, I really like your watch ... what is it?


----------



## Dougiebaby

strix said:


>


Hi Strix, I really like your watch ... what is it?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Sunday 
Been fighting a cold so been inside mostly and sleeping since yesterday afternoon. 
Got out to take a couple of wrist shots and a breath of fresh air too 

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 PVD on bracelet this morning


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## papagioro

Swimming










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi Strix, I really like your watch ... what is it?


Check out Dan Henry watches, it's their watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## J.D.B.

Another great worker bee. An odd shade that looks mauve in some light.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Take it easy like Sunday Morning, friends b-)


----------



## 59yukon01

STO + USGL831


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Diver on duty


----------



## 14060

SBBN025


----------



## Raygam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## abkdt41

Tisell flieger with camo NATO









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman




----------



## Orisginal

Devil diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sugman said:


> Borealis Cascais
> 
> View attachment 13975495


How can you not like the Rockem Sockem Robots? Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

IWC and a grey croc.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Vioviv

Went down to Laguna Beach yesterday for a track meet ... dang, Laguna Beach High School has a nice view from the cheap seats ...

















Afterwards, had an early dinner and did a little shopping, and my girls bought me a pair of socks to go along with my Moonwatch ...









Hope y'all are having a great weekend!


----------



## Firecrow911

Almost right now... A day of engine crew drills. Chrono for the pump timing ops and the SKX clipped to my jacket (can't pull my gauntlets down to see the watch).













​


----------



## Slm643

Firecrow911 said:


> Almost right now... A day of engine crew drills. Chrono for the pump timing ops and the SKX clipped to my jacket (can't pull my gauntlets down to see the watch).
> 
> View attachment 13985005
> 
> View attachment 13985007​


I would like to see how you clipped it to your jacket!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relaxing a bit after digging a 2-foot deep hole this morning to remove an invasive tree.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Slm643

tartine.74 said:


>


Very nice Indeed!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Bambino v3 blue


----------



## El-Duderino

At the "pub" for a Guinness, corned beef, and some Irish music.

Sláinte!


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Orangecurrent

Seamaster with the Cal. 1040 on a nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin

First day with the SMPc









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

St. Patty watch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olobstur

41Mets said:


> St. Patty watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That dial is just all kinds of cool...

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

rjohnson56 said:


>


Watch lust... dying for a Marathon... saving my shekels...


----------



## Firecrow911

Slm643 said:


> I would like to see how you clipped it to your jacket!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


In that shot its just velcro'd through my glove keepers, but when I am using it there is a metal d-ring on my jacket I can clip the metal rings on my NATO with. Its pretty bombproof. I only do that for training though, it wouldn't last 10 seconds on a fire call.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## ZM-73

MWW Morgan


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## Dinky1




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

-/


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13986841


Man, I love this diver. I can _so _imagine it on my wrist.


----------



## dwilliams851

Same Eterna today. Maybe I can go for a week with the same watch.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## omeglycine

iPhone camera is starting to fail me a bit. Might be time for a new phone finally  Been holding out for awhile.


----------



## catlike

omeglycine said:


> iPhone camera is starting to fail me a bit. Might be time for a new phone finally  Been holding out for awhile.


Yeah my iPhone camera doesn't always autofocus, which is a PITA.

Here's what I wore today....pic taken with a dedicated camera:


----------



## omeglycine

ZM-73 said:


> MWW Morgan
> View attachment 13986123


Love the case lines on this one, highlighted by the wonderful contrast of finishes.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Grinny456 said:


> ...





sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Man, I love this diver. I can _so _imagine it on my wrist.


I don't like divers period, but I'd love to own this one. I tried one on at an AD and now kicking myself for not wearing it out of the store.


----------



## Vioviv

omeglycine said:


> iPhone camera is starting to fail me a bit. Might be time for a new phone finally  Been holding out for awhile.


Hard to take a bad picture of that watch. Love it on the bracelet!


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Orisginal

Same one every Monday: the Artix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh

Christopher c60


----------



## twobuck

SKX173


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget Classic


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

New arrival









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

I'm dragging today on this Blue Monday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3 White


----------



## Nevets750

Aggie88 said:


>


Awesome shot!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## lis_255




----------



## francorx

My nimo









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

omeglycine said:


> iPhone camera is starting to fail me a bit. Might be time for a new phone finally  Been holding out for awhile.


Love the blue hands & numerals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 13987247


Man, I need to get me one of these! Love the look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## JonS1967

Another thread inspired me to wear my Cocktail Time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

No Date today (and most days)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 13987247


So cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## txkill

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681







​


----------



## plibber

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice legs !


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

omeglycine said:


> Love the case lines on this one, highlighted by the wonderful contrast of finishes.


Completely agree, they did a great job with this one. I don't give it as much wrist time as it deserves.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barge

Visitng Oris Factory. https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/visit-oris-h%F6lstein-4896617.html


----------



## jovani




----------



## RomeoT

Celebrating my 60th with my first mechanical. Comes in handy when I visit my daughter at Syracuse!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff sixty-three In midnight blue


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slm643

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice watch 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## smashie

DA 37 today


----------



## 59yukon01

Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

For now









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## Miggy17




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## El-Duderino

Rolling with the Sky-Dweller today.


----------



## warsh

Rado Captain Cook (old dial)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

View attachment 13989661


----------



## easheer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## alex26d

New horus strap in.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## jah

MN issued Casio


----------



## solex

Just got my grail last night.


----------



## Slm643

Green isn't just for the 17th of March...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Superbly happy with this purchase. It's just unlike any other watch I've seen.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

It's been awhile.... Carl F Bucherer Autodate on IWC Alligator


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

warsh said:


> Rado Captain Cook (old dial)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still love this piece every time I see it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

70's two register Wakmann








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DarthVedder

My Omega PO again








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bing Gray


----------



## limnoman




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took

MK40 









Time is a gift...


----------



## rlrobson08

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly the best of the group!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## issey.miyake

Rocking the G on this fine cloudy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Time Exposure

The honeymoon continues...










Although I chose the chronograph hand colors to match my favorite baseball team, I just noticed they also match my John Deere mower!


----------



## twobuck

2 in a row with the Seiko.


----------



## ewiz240

Gave the Bambino a little spin on Hadley Roma twisto.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ on WatchGecko today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After a bracelet resizing









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sernsin

Still look amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## khronolektur

Humid but nice day.

Seiko SRP639K1. Serial number indicates date of manufacture as May 2016. Also called Baby Tuna.

My likes: 
1. Very friendly price.
2. So easy to read the time.
3. Unusual design due to shroud.
4. Tough. Hit it on metal hard one time but accuracy wasn't affected.

My dislikes:
1. None

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Seiko day








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on an aftermarket leather strap







​


----------



## Temps Perdu

Still got this on..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

SBDX001









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## justbecauseIcan

T-Rex


----------



## ZM-73

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on Erika's MN


















G


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Aragon Divemaster
> View attachment 13991491


WoW, love this one ZM,
Very, very, cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> After a bracelet resizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I really like it Jay,
but I can't decide what feature I love the best about it
It's the kind of watch that draws you in more & more everytime you see it.
G


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13991827


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> WoW, love this one ZM,
> Very, very, cool.
> G


Thanks, got it from Aragon for USD 85 (sale price) a few years ago. It is a great looking piece and a very solid build. The NH36A movement keeps it ticking nicely.


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> I really like it Jay,
> but I can't decide what feature I love the best about it
> It's the kind of watch that draws you in more & more everytime you see it.
> G


Thanks a lot!. It's not for everyone, but it has lots of elements to it and I like them all!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Danger135

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

MWW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart PlExplorer 039:


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Miggy17

CWC


----------



## 41Mets

Wearing this watch for the third day in a row, and I never do that. I know it's brand new, but even with brand new watches sometimes I stick another watch on after day 2.

There's something about it!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Longines with a twinkle in its BigEye 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clint69

Everyday watch
 View attachment 13992597


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Vioviv

Have a great day everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Rocking the $10 special today.


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## ronkatct

Fngeen Gray. Very nice sunburst dial with Omega like hands:-d. Surprisingly nice with chemical smell<|, "genuine leather" at the el cheepo price (about $14). The dome crystal magnifies the dial.:-!

Watch looks a lot better than it costs.


----------



## American Jedi

Anniversary SD43 MK1


----------



## dwilliams851

Failed on wearing the same watch all week. But for good reason.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget again. So thin! It's thinner than most of my straps on my other watches.


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Gruely




----------



## KodiakCombos

My first watch this year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## El-Duderino

Wearing my, apparently discontinued, 116710LN.


----------



## tartine.74

Equinox full moon


----------



## stbob




----------



## tommyboy31

Such a beautiful watch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613

Digital Watch


----------



## 41Mets

Some editing fun









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## 14060

116520


----------



## Orangecurrent

2006 Carrera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter

Loungin'


----------



## mydemise

Just arrived in the mail today: Glycine GL0123


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Speedy tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

View attachment 13993855


----------



## JonS1967

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Longines with a twinkle in its BigEye
> View attachment 13992551
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one terrific looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan

First the one on top, then the one below, then the other one again. My favourite kind of day.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

JonS1967 said:


> This is one terrific looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I say the exact same thing regarding your pieces!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1russianguy




----------



## JonS1967

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thanks, I say the exact same thing regarding your pieces!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! You're too kind! That Longines is on my list, but I'm over my limit so something else would have to go. Tough decision for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Look what the mail carrier brought me today.


----------



## Pun

Well a very legible Railmaster celebrating Holi the festival of colours and fun in India. Happy Holi to all.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372MLY4FBS6 on a Hirsch Liberty strap







​


----------



## pardayan

SNZG41J "Gunmetal"


----------



## tra1neiraz

Last days of the Omega Dynamic on my wrist. Looking forward to a new Zenith.


----------



## Colderamstel

Lume in the moonlight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smorodina

Спортивные watch circa 1953 with new band


----------



## Szymon_Kra

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MDT IT

Orange day...


----------



## Kent302

orient mako II on a Cheapestnatos.com 5-ring Zulu


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## c-bat




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Trekker on Erika's MN strap today.






G


----------



## IAmScott

Ham today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anrex

::


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

1969 Zenith autoSport today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*MY OTHER AT TODAY*









*YESTERDAY*



Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 13991983


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Sent from my HP Desktop using common cents.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJJMark

Hanhart Pioneer Mk I on Italian leather rallye. I think it really suits this watch.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Bremont DH-88









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

PlExplorer


----------



## 41Mets

Rainy NYC day









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

For a simple, low cost watch- this Khaki is still a favourite daily wear of mine.

It's light and thin and looks good. Running 5 seconds fast after many whacks on door jams, marble counters and falls to the floor.

Just a workhorse.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning. Wearing the easy, safe, lazy option _again_.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Feeling blue today.....
View attachment 13995701


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Sumo SBDC027









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap TC2 expedition


















G


----------



## TJH60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## ronkatct

My other new Fngeen. Black with gold and stainless case. 39mm and with nice dial and hands. Also with "genuine leather" with chemical smell. Also priced under $15.:-d


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Gavinr said:


> View attachment 13977179


Gorgeous... What make/model is it?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## brrrdn

GP Traveller :]


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna Madison today. Almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## JohnM67

SKX013 today:


----------



## spunz83

Seiko Sarb065 Cocktail Time









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra

Left









Right


----------



## Szymon_Kra

to remove. I doubled the post.


----------



## MDT IT

Save the Ocean FROM PLASTIC!


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thefatboy

This since it arrived last week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## NorthernBen

Still this one. Almost two weeks of ownership and I can't wear anything else! HAGWE


----------



## NorthernBen

Still this one. Almost two weeks of ownership and I can't wear anything else! HAGWE
View attachment 13997517


----------



## atlbbqguy

NorthernBen said:


> Still this one. Almost two weeks of ownership and I can't wear anything else! HAGWE
> View attachment 13997517


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## erikclabaugh

Just got a new strap in for the Snowflake...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## took

Fun day 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Zelig

Seems like that kind of Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice

Vacation travel time (in the same time zone).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron polished up and thrown on blue Nato.


----------



## 41Mets

Sometimes you buy a watch because you think you like it and then when you get it you realize you didn't love it and you're not sure if you ever did. Other times you love a watch, and every once in a while your mind comes back to that watch, and when you end up getting it it lives up to everything you hoped for. That's what I'm experiencing so far with this:









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Zelig said:


> Seems like that kind of Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very, very cool watch, and extremely underrated/unappreciated. Only really cool, really smart guys with extremely good taste wear that watch, IMO. I also like the strap you chose. I can see from the 30-min dial that you've got an early production model; folks complained about those indices, but I'm betting that's gonna be a collector's item someday. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Vioviv

Morning guys!


----------



## al358

Seiko Frost Monster today!


----------



## Fronnzy

Casual Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Madison again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

New arrival a rare Deep Tech


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael




----------



## Itubij

Going together til the wheels fall off


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos

Christopher Ward C65 Trident

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Casual Friday with my Luminox Recon









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeptime

Nomos Ahoi on a Zuludiver


----------



## devmartin

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sylus Grey

First run of spring with the old trusty SKX


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djveroff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Alpina hsw pro on obris Morgan nato









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## ronkatct

My new Seiko SNXS79. I had problems resizing the folded bracelet, so I replaced the bracelet with a strap. I don't remember how I resized my SNXS77. Seiko 5 bracelets are not of the highest quality or of elegance.


----------



## Gruely




----------



## julio13

My Tockr


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget and a rainy day


----------



## twobuck

Super Sea Wolf on a new strap that I'm not sure about. I think maybe navy and yellow would be better.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but wore the Bathyscaphe for campus interviews then switched to the Farer Pendine for a Brewery pit stop in Blowing Rock before going back home 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KidThunder

Jeep99dad said:


> Late post but wore the Bathyscaphe for campus interviews then switched to the Farer Pendine for a Brewery pit stop in Blowing Rock before going back home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Slide through Boone and hit up Lost Province (if you haven't) next time you are in the area. Reasonable wood fired pizzas but some really good in house beers. Andy Mason, the owner, worked in forensics for the gov before opening the place so you are essentially getting beers crafted by Gil Grissom himself.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Diver.


----------



## Jeep99dad

KidThunder said:


> Slide through Boone and hit up Lost Province (if you haven't) next time you are in the area. Reasonable wood fired pizzas but some really good in house beers. Andy Mason, the owner, worked in forensics for the gov before opening the place so you are essentially getting beers crafted by Gil Grissom himself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I was in Boone actually since Wednesday night for App State business school career fair and stopped by BR for a quick late lunch. I'll try that place next time thanks. We ate the Proper last night. Was great.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## JonS1967

After work change to this Vostok. I'm digging the sapphire crystal and sandwich dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L







​


----------



## Zelig

Vioviv said:


> Very, very cool watch, and extremely underrated/unappreciated. Only really cool, really smart guys with extremely good taste wear that watch, IMO. I also like the strap you chose. I can see from the 30-min dial that you've got an early production model; folks complained about those indices, but I'm betting that's gonna be a collector's item someday. Thanks for sharing it with us.


Thanks mate!  Great minds and all that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig

Vioviv said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> View attachment 13998047


Sharp band. Who makes that if you don't mind my asking?

By the way, mine was made by Stewart at Heuerville in the UK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Vero x Worn & Wound 36 Automatic LE on titanium Rowi Fixoflex.


----------



## tommyboy31

After snapping the pic i noticed how filthy the crystal is.


----------



## khronolektur

Spending a great day wearing my Citizen NY0040 on a Seiko Oyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bauhus

I am totally surprised by the impact this SKX has had on me (been owning it for a little over a week); to a point where I am considering selling off all my other divers and just keeping this one. The accuracy is amazing (+2 seconds per day, while wearing, -6 seconds after not wearing for ~30 hours), the design is fantastic, proportions just perfect.


----------



## Vioviv

Zelig said:


> Sharp band. Who makes that if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> By the way, mine was made by Stewart at Heuerville in the UK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is an Erika's Original - one of few they had available in 21mm turned out to be a good fit. I was worried the watch was too thick, too heavy for a fabric strap, but this works great.









I've been meaning to check out Heuerville - really want to find a traditional rally strap.


----------



## somapah




----------



## JohnM67

Casio GW-M5610-1BJF:


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Nevets750

Ulysse Nardin Black Ocean.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## NYSCOTTY

Morning Wrist Apparel


----------



## Quimbasto

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Today's companion






G


----------



## anrex

-/


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMCBanshee

SeikoSaturday I'll try my new Q5.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Forgot to post but wore the Sorrento this morning. Switch later

Have a great weekend


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

At the airport heading out for spring break with the 2254!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

Hasn't been getting much wrist time, so I thought I'd give it some love on my way to work today









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Helm Khuraburi on sailcloth














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

So comfortable to wear - morning coffee before my morning run.


----------



## 41Mets

Picked up this Magazine with the article about this watch. I'd seen these photos posted recently on this forum, but I liked to have the magazine with the article.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Straight from the AD right to my wrist.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome, @ThaWatcher! Congrats! Is it as delightfully lightweight as I’ve heard?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RobodocX

Murph.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

90s Hamilton Valjoux 7750


----------



## maxpowerman

Perfect day for lunch on the back deck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


>


Ooooooo, I want! That's it right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Seadweller


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Afternoon & Evening Wrist Apparel


----------



## pardayan




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Gruely




----------



## socalmustang

Luminox Recon. Almost motivating enough to get me doing some PT on a Saturday afternoon...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

'79 145.022 Speedy pro at Half Moon Bay


----------



## Incompass

601










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

SNK on a suede NATO


----------



## twobuck

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## Time2Chase

Saturday SARB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Jeep99dad

Old Seamaster chrono cal 1040


----------



## t minus

My new Citizen blue Nighthawk.


----------



## soaking.fused

Sinn 556


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Deep Blue Daynight Recon 65.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H







​


----------



## Yipe1000

Dawn Grey









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Seiko SBDC033. Also called Sumo.

Beautiful sunny day. Can't ask for more. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## huwb8

Taking advantage of the unseasonal London sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great Sunday!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY

AM Wrist Gear


----------



## Jrsaleh

Bremont s500


----------



## Watchcollector21

Can't seem to keep this one of my wrist













G


----------



## warsh

The really superb Lorier Falcon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Watchcollector21 said:


> Can't seem to keep this one of my wrist
> View attachment 14003559
> View attachment 14003561
> 
> G


Great pics, and love that strap. The Italian flag stitched at the end is really cool.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, @ThaWatcher! Congrats! Is it as delightfully lightweight as I've heard?


Thank you @Sir-Guy! I knew the titanium was gonna be light but when i took off my Omega PO to put on the Pelagos the difference in weight was shocking to me. Needless to say i adjusted my brain very quickly thuss ending up with the Pelagos. So i'd say yes it's every bit as delightfully lightweight as you've heard.


----------



## tra1neiraz

tra1neiraz said:


> Last days of the Omega Dynamic on my wrist. Looking forward to a new Zenith.
> 
> View attachment 13994175


nice


----------



## dino8791

Yesterday,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Deep Blue Daynight Recon 65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hello
Nice watch
Have you done any mods or is that how it comes from the factory
I can't seem to find more info on this watch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Tesei Ti on their Tropic strap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## abkdt41

Beautiful spring day

Omega constellation









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

twobuck said:


> Super Sea Wolf on a new strap that I'm not sure about. I think maybe navy and yellow would be better.


Love the watch. Agree navy/yellow would be perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## sevaseka

Luminox Tony Kanaan 1143









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

omeglycine said:


> Great pics, and love that strap. The Italian flag stitched at the end is really cool.


Thank you so much 🙏 
Erika's MN straps are so comfterble. Highley reccomend.
G


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## TWoodie

I got dressed for church this morning and decided my recently purchased Tufina Theorema Jumbo XL went best with what I had on:


----------



## hopscottch

Helm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

SBBN025


----------



## malern

Go Heels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

BB


----------



## NYSCOTTY

PM Wrist Gear


----------



## Sleeptime

This strap reminds me of slap bracelets from the 90s.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 59yukon01

Still this after 4 days. So much to love about these, especially paired with the USGL831.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d25

As I was looking through this thread at everyone's handsome Sunday watches I noticed this interesting perspective of my Zelos Helmsman 2.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14004507


You've really got quite the collection, I thoroughly enjoy your posts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

For a Sunday during the first week of Spring!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Custom Bomb Timer


----------



## AUTOmaniak

About to slap some chicken on the grill on this beautiful VA evening. Hope it's nice where ever you might be right now.


----------



## franco60

Grand Seiko SBGH267









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#OceanOneVintage


----------



## abkdt41

franco60 said:


> Grand Seiko SBGH267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man such a beauty

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Something a little different today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Sinn


----------



## castlk




----------



## Irf

Ploprof:


----------



## Helo




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Barge

*Taken at Baselworld AHCI booth*

What you looking at? :-d


For those needing help, it's 2 oclock and the moon is full.


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of colour for Monday.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko Blue Enamel on rubber SARX053


----------



## jovani




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## anrex

;(


----------



## alex26d

New alert









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vintage Wakmann








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RobMc

L









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MERCENARY




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Alpina Startimer Heritage on DrunkArtStraps leather from sunny Florida


----------



## fatalelement

Santos de Cartier and some watch movement cufflinks


----------



## atlbbqguy

fatalelement said:


> Santos de Cartier and some watch movement cufflinks
> 
> View attachment 14006667


Great combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

My wife's Tag. She says it's stopping and losing time irregularly. She swears she's not doing anything to it, but every time I check it the crown isn't screwed down. So I'm wearing it to make sure it isn't operator error. So far it's keeping perfect time. Hmmm...


----------



## therealcbar

Good morning, sunshine!!


----------



## afechete

Loving my new Panda Ocean Crawler Core Diver


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## CallMeJarob

Omega De Ville Co-Axial Chronometer 18k Red Gold #220/333


----------



## al358

Shippo on Blue alligator


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## franco60

Ultraman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived, Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## atlbbqguy

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for the new arrived, Bronze Benarus Moray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! I never own a Turquoise dial, love it!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe

O1V today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Thought I'd dress it up a lil at work with a Bambino









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Bathyscaphe on brown Blueshark Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ronkatct

Binger White with a different brown strap.


----------



## ronkatct

abkdt41 said:


> Thought I'd dress it up a lil at work with a Bambino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How do you like the V2 Bambino? I have been eyeing the V2 but I have 2 V3 and 1 V4 Bambinos and so do not really need another Bambino. Your color is my favorite, cream with blue hands.


----------



## Slm643

Very nice watch, although I must say that they totally confused me with their naming so I had to stop looking at them for a while, I was looking for a dress watch, I am now looking at Vario. I may have to add Orient back on my short list! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton subphotique on my first day back to work after my spring break. Wanted to show my co-workers the watchguy. Here's a nice shot that shows the brushing and polishing on the links of the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## abkdt41

ronkatct said:


> How do you like the V2 Bambino? I have been eyeing the V2 but I have 2 V3 and 1 V4 Bambinos and so do not really need another Bambino. Your color is my favorite, cream with blue hands.


Its definitely a very sharp looking watch especially when the light reflects the blue hands. And im glad it just shows the date

Unfortunately it usually doesnt work with my work clothes
The crystal does reflect a lot of light and im afraid it might get scratched

So it doesn't get as much wrist time as I'd like

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mreal75

Monday blues 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

Doing daddy day care with the perfect dadding watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

New arrival, managed to track down a new TC2. Never worn.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## Thewatchvice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Vintage UG Monodatic


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> Santos de Cartier and some watch movement cufflinks
> 
> View attachment 14006667


Cuff links add a nice touch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

First time on a nato, I like it but definitely need a better quality nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko enamel


----------



## castlk




----------



## khronolektur

Seiko SBDC033 Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

GS quartz









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## ZM-73

Harding Jetstream


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## liquidtension




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Zenith Cronometro LE this morning


----------



## Michaelgscott




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## guspech750

Space rock today



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Vioviv

Explorer Tuesday?


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## sci




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

Thanks to Binsull!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWoodie

My Tufina Theorema Jumbo XL today. Still breaking it in and observing it's accuracy.


----------



## Itubij

Building memories


----------



## sarox42

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet

FOIS









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 41Mets

I never wear long sleeves, but I got to admit this watch looks pretty damn good peeking out of the black sleeve!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Black Relax :-d


----------



## joeyramen

It's a nice day with you around (Longines Legend Diver)


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14010079


----------



## anrex

———


----------



## krampus

Orient 60th anniversary


----------



## siranak

BB36 Blue Dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami

Zenith Defy Classic

Here are all 5 stars (including the crown)


----------



## mrklabb

DJ

View attachment IMG_8698.jpg


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The good ol' U1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos

business trip to Reno and California with my damasko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

RobMc,, is that the OEM strap? Looks great! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo




----------



## Aggie88

Here you can see the carbon fiber dial better


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Time2Chase

Im feeling feeling the Nantucket Blue canvas today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

mmm burgers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

Orisginal said:


> mmm burgers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet dial choice. Very adventurous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Lemania today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Looking great  how do you like it ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> I never wear long sleeves, but I got to admit this watch looks pretty damn good peeking out of the black sleeve!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


1- That thing is absolutely gorgeous, i wish I had gotten it while my guy could get me a great deal. I went BP instead but wish i had picked that GO and do the Bathy later.

2- where the heck do you leave that you never wearing sleeves ??


----------



## Jeep99dad

mkawakami said:


> Zenith Defy Classic
> 
> Here are all 5 stars (including the crown)


These are really beautiful, a gorgeous blue for the blue, light and beautifully finished Ti case and bracelet. Wears so awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm Tockring


----------



## shahtirthak

Missed the "Space Shuttle" shot by one second 









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Helo




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## atlbbqguy

franco60 said:


> Lemania today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great with that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> 1- That thing is absolutely gorgeous, i wish I had gotten it while my guy could get me a great deal. I went BP instead but wish i had picked that GO and do the Bathy later.
> 
> 2- where the heck do you leave that you never wearing sleeves ??


Haha!!
1. I wish I got the deal you probably could have gotten.

2. I just wear short sleeves all year round with a winter jacket over it when it's freezing!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## NorthernBen

Very comfortable for a large watch....


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Looking great  how do you like it ?


Love it. I also bought the Vanguard aged and both are excellent watches. Much more substantial in the flesh.

@robotazky


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Negan68

Exp 2 on Bark&Jack nato


----------



## Negan68

View attachment 14011691

Exp 2 on Bark&Jack nato


----------



## pardayan




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210







​


----------



## parsig9

Oris PP date on new Heimdallr strap


----------



## Ike2

Vostok Amphibia "Scuba Dude"








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## c-bat




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Sugman

Oris Aquis Date


----------



## Croatan128

Laco Bell X-1


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Don

Gekota K-01


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Did a quick swap after noticing I'd left the chrono running on my Autavia. I also noticed the time/date was correct - I haven't worn it since early Sunday morning, 72+ hours ago. Finally, it's only +4 secs over those 72 hours so I figured it earned some wrist time. (For the record, the spec is an 80-hr PR.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

pardayan said:


>


This is gorgeous in white. Sometimes I wish I didn't get the black one.


----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

I'm shipping up to Boston and taking my Citizen along for the journey. Let's go B's!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee

dino8791 said:


> SKX Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful mods 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dino8791

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful mods
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


 Thank you very much! You have some killer mods yourself, especially the camo ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Longines COSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

And the silver


----------



## ronkatct

Relax, while waiting for dentist.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine Combat Sub on Hirsch Robby ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

dwilliams851 said:


> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Love this bronzo,
So,so, cool. Enjoy.
G


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## fatalelement

Piaget again. I feel like I'm trapped in a Piaget - Santos - Speedmaster loop (albeit not a bad loop to be stuck in), so I'll probably try to switch it up this week.


----------



## dwilliams851

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love this bronzo,
> So,so, cool. Enjoy.
> G


Thanks! It is slowly losing its shine and looking better each day.

Cheers!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


love this Royal Kontiki Rob,
stunning mate
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

My bronzo for the day


----------



## JonS1967

Oris Big Crown today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos

Gambling watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

LPP today


----------



## KodiakCombos

Seiko sbdc 059 good for slots?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Lorus Quartz. Seiko/Hattori Epson movement.


----------



## American Jedi

Pelagos


----------



## atlbbqguy

American Jedi said:


> Pelagos


Love the watch, the setting and the lab in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dino8791

This arrived as I was walking out to take my son to soccer practice. Looking forward to wearing it out tomorrow. Shockingly 200m with a screw down crown










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Watchcollector21 said:


> love this Royal Kontiki Rob,
> stunning mate
> G


lol, Gino, I'm not sure if you're wanting to be talked into or out of one!

Thanks, man.

@robotazky


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

atlbbqguy said:


> Love the watch, the setting and the lab in the background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. He'smy watchdog. HAHA!


----------



## ZM-73

SKX007


----------



## JonS1967

Soviet era Vostok with sector dial tonight.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Opensider




----------



## Sir-Guy

shahtirthak said:


> Missed the "Space Shuttle" shot by one second


I got you, man.










Of course, the Citizen BM8180 doesn't look nearly as cool as a MM...but hey.

I will say its 37mm case and 18mm strap width makes it look small, even on my 6.5" wrist!










I'm trying to resist putting it on a NATO. Thinking maybe matte black leather. The OEM green canvas is a bit too conspicuous for me.


----------



## twobuck

New to me Khaki King that I bought from someone here, on a brand new black leather strap from Amazon. This watch comes on a bracelet or brown leather, but it's the black leather that makes it pop.

This is my "exit" watch, at least for awhile. I've been grabbing up new ones left and right lately. Now it's time to slow down and enjoy what I have and see which ones make the cut.


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## sickondivers

#Maranez


----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dino8791

Expanding my horizons and adding some range to my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine

I always wanted a watch that would give me sunrise/sunset data.


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## Heljestrand

Just a Seiko


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Vioviv

PAM 183 Black Seal today ... solid entry level model, found here on f29.


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

Todd Snyder on JB

ToddSnyderb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sevaseka

The green color suits me just fine









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyramen

The watch my father wore when I was a kid - released the year I was born. (1986 Casio W-50U World Time)


----------



## Wolfsatz

Todd Snyder on JB

ToddSnyderb by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tmnc

Back on the NATO for a while.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

SBBN025


----------



## Ike2

Vostok Amphibia "Radio Room" on Barton rubber








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue today,


----------



## hun23

mm200


----------



## Negan68

Speedy pro


----------



## dino8791

Swapped to an SKX mod I did today. Wishing for summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

()


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna Madison today. It's almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Seiko 5 SNXS79 with a new reddish brown leather strap.

I want to get the strap in 20mm but no stock.


----------



## fatalelement

145.022 speedy pro on a rally strap







q


----------



## Apia




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy on jobsite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchinYa870

Just came in today. Second Victorinox I've ever owned, love it as much as the first.


----------



## vexXed




----------



## 41Mets

Today even though I set the date wrong.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Just arrived. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B







​


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Today even though I set the date wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wow, Hashtag fail


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## Watchcollector21

Oris BC4,


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## MDT IT

Hi '99


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

The Three on custom made Shoes courtesy of 'Tenessean_87'

The Three by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

f/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## atlbbqguy

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 14017459
> 
> 
> View attachment 14017461


Great combination. What kind of strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

atlbbqguy said:


> Great combination. What kind of strap is that?


Thanks, it's a custom made canvas (black golden sand) and leather strap from Mat at KingHandMade.


----------



## JonS1967

Madison again. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Johnvibes

Was wearing my Longines when I collected a Hamilton as a gift for my son-in-law. . . .


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge on Horween natural chromexcel 
TGIF


----------



## Vioviv

Perfect spring day today, and this little guy felt like the right choice.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge on Horween natural chromexcel 
TGIF


----------



## househalfman

Received this last night..


----------



## Heljestrand

Beautiful Friday in Florida


----------



## mich.g.pan

Solar Seiko.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## umarrajs

Christopher ward C8 M2.04 Limited edition today......and for the most of last 3 weeks. Has a metal from the rudder of a Concorde embedded and is hand-wound -120 hours power reserve.
Pictures of some other Concorde memorabilia:


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Weathered

Today it's my modded SKX173 - ceramic and DD sapphire. This doesn't get nearly enough wrist time lately.


----------



## twobuck

Decisions had to be made. We're leaving for a week on vacation and I decided I would only take one watch. The bulletproof and battle-scarred Deep Blue made the cut.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

umarrajs said:


> Christopher ward C8 M2.04 Limited edition today......and for the most of last 3 weeks. Has a metal from the rudder of a Concorde embedded and is hand-wound -120 hours power reserve.
> Pictures of some other Concorde memorabilia:
> 
> View attachment 14018181
> View attachment 14018183
> View attachment 14018185
> View attachment 14018187
> View attachment 14018189
> View attachment 14018191


Awesome looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

New watchband on My Bulova 96B259.









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Vintage looking Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tommyboy31

I don't always coordinate...


----------



## thejames1

Seiko 6138 (John Player Special) from last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Time2Chase

Last day in this office today. Ta ta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

This arrived yesterday around noon ...









... and remained unopened until my 1 PM appt today rescheduled and gave me time for a proper unboxing. I've been on a 5 year hunt for the perfect affordable grab & go multifunction sports watch, and haven't found it yet ...









No firm impressions yet, but Farer is an expensive brand (IMO) and this was not cheap for a quartz watch, so I'm gonna be hypercritical in my assessment ... Now I gotta head down to the file room to test the lume ...









Have a great weekend all!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlczl

Tag Aquaracer









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_SNZG13J1_


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ronkatct

Datejust


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## hopscottch

Vioviv said:


> This arrived yesterday around noon ...
> 
> View attachment 14018563
> 
> 
> ... and remained unopened until my 1 PM appt today rescheduled and gave me time for a proper unboxing. I've been on a 5 year hunt for the perfect affordable grab & go multifunction sports watch, and haven't found it yet ...
> 
> View attachment 14018613
> 
> 
> No firm impressions yet, but Farer is an expensive brand (IMO) and this was not cheap for a quartz watch, so I'm gonna be hypercritical in my assessment ... Now I gotta head down to the file room to test the lume ...
> 
> View attachment 14018619
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend all!


Can't wait to see your assessment. I'm a big Farer fan (own 5) and have been interested in this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## Robotaz

umarrajs said:


> Christopher ward C8 M2.04 Limited edition today......and for the most of last 3 weeks. Has a metal from the rudder of a Concorde embedded and is hand-wound -120 hours power reserve.
> Pictures of some other Concorde memorabilia:
> 
> View attachment 14018181
> View attachment 14018183
> View attachment 14018185
> View attachment 14018187
> View attachment 14018189
> View attachment 14018191


Studly. Love it, man. It's a really neat piece, for sure.

Did CWL provide the Concorde paraphernalia?

@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas to close the work week 
TGIF


----------



## umarrajs

Robotaz said:


> Studly. Love it, man. It's a really neat piece, for sure.
> 
> Did CWL provide the Concorde paraphernalia?
> 
> @robotazky


I wish they had................would be a nice touch indeed!.
It is from my collection of Concorde items.......


----------



## Robotaz

umarrajs said:


> I wish they had................would be a nice touch indeed!.
> It is from my collection of Concorde items.......


Oh wow! You're a real fan!

Mind me asking your age and if you're a Brit? I've been very curious about who bought these up. I see theyre gone. Too bad for me.

@robotazky


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

Rolex today Triton tonight









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr

That 70s show! The DH got a strapco latex rally strap that I really like. It's super comfy and with the light case this is going to see a lot of wear this summer!


----------



## RobMc

41Mets said:


> Rolex today Triton tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Man, I love that blue dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko Fifty Five Fathom Theme


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## mich.g.pan

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14017837
> 
> 
> View attachment 14017839
> 
> 
> Perfect spring day today, and this little guy felt like the right choice.


Boy,,, this watch of yours is Lovely. 
Its certainly my favorite Omega of their entire line of watches.

mich


----------



## Captain Willard

The new Zodiac Aerospace GMT


----------



## khronolektur

Lovely day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The supersmooth 16bps blued sweep on these is mesmerizing. Got a smoother mechanical?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E







​


----------



## took

Switched straps 









Time is a gift...


----------



## castlk




----------



## KodiakCombos

Damasko 373 in Seattle for meetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## usaomil

More pls. !!|>


----------



## ZM-73

Wired chrono


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Dazzasarb

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber




----------



## pardayan




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo Turtle On BOR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## garydusa

Titanium Stingray 47


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ZM-73

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot |>


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thejames1 said:


> Seiko 6138 (John Player Special) from last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not typically a good fan but that's awesome! The chronograph helps me a bit but that's an overall fantastic piece in my eyes. Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Not typically a good fan but that's awesome! The chronograph helps me a bit but that's an overall fantastic piece in my eyes. Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this is my only gold watch, but I think it works with our modern aesthetics. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sullivanjt

Wearing a 1922 Elgin pocketwatch in the same style as watches from the first world war. Created by Doughboy Watch Co.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Jeep99dad

GG Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vioviv

hopscottch said:


> Can't wait to see your assessment. I'm a big Farer fan (own 5) and have been interested in this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A wise man once said "the true test of a mechanical watch brand is what they can do with quartz." Actually, I said that, and just made it up right now. 
It's been less than 24 hours since I opened it, and I can't quite say which way I'm leaning. I'll leave a link here to the review forum when I post it, but probably gonna give this one a week at least.

And here's my WRUW shot for the day ...


----------



## Vioviv

mich.g.pan said:


> Boy,,, this watch of yours is Lovely.
> Its certainly my favorite Omega of their entire line of watches.
> 
> mich


Thanks and I agree, but my spouse gets all the credit. She bought it for me for Christmas '17, and she'll be psyched to hear that someone on my watch forum complimented it.


----------



## J.D.B.

3 of 4


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac 53 Skin








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Shark Diver Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

SBDC051


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Knives and Lint

Stunning watch for a stunning day...Take it easy gents b-)


----------



## 59yukon01

Heading back home after a day at the lake.


----------



## 41Mets

As everyone knows, my favorite lighting. Costco!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Luminox Recon. Saturday chores are done...time to cheer on Texas Tech!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

41Mets said:


> As everyone knows, my favorite lighting. Costco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That watch is amazing! Everything about it's design mega cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

dino8791 said:


> That watch is amazing! Everything about it's design mega cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Agreed!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Girard-Perregaux Traveller II GMT + Alarm =]


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## JonS1967

Road trip from San Diego to Oregon with my kids. Taking them to visit grandpa.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

4 of 4


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E







​


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

New watch day!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Casio DW-290 Mission Impossible


----------



## issey.miyake

Already approaching end of the weekend ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Already approaching end of the weekend ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze Moray on Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Vioviv

Happy Sunday ... my first modern Swiss watch will be 25 YO next March. Changed the battery back in Jan, and it's running +/- 0 seconds since then, and the second hand hits the hashmarks dead on, and the lume still glows. Unfortunately I lost the Swiss Army knife that came with it years ago, going through airport security.


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnvibes

Nomos Tangente Bauhaus LE, on the wife


----------



## alceryes

Just got an amazing deal on this beauty!


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 41Mets

Subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Vintage Omega on an easy Sunday b-)


----------



## sickondivers

TRASER #Switzerland


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Heritage on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sunday Seamaster








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Small diver today. 









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Don

Not an expensive watch by anyone's standard but at 45mm it's easily readable, has great lume and like most Epson movements that I've owned, highly accurate. This one has delivered spot on accuracy for the last 4 days as I've worn it. I prefer white dials and this one certainly fits the bill.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Bambino V3 Blue for a wet rainy day. Was in Popeye for quick lunch.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Igorek

Citizen Blue Angels


----------



## Aggie88

Reflections


----------



## ZASKAR36

Seiko Chrono Sunday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the black Air Defender


----------



## J.D.B.

Moving right along


----------



## bearbear

Seiko Sunday! Running errands with the blue Alpinist









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

PM Switcheroo


----------



## hun23

ii


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0rbin9

King Quartz 4823-8120 from 1977


----------



## c0rbin9

double post


----------



## jfslater98

Wrenching on the bike


----------



## jfslater98

Sorry, not sure why it double posted. Mods, obviously delete this one, thanks.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14022865


Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons


----------



## spunz83

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzasarb

Monday morning, time for the work beater. PRS18Q









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Fifty Fathoms on a single pass strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## dwilliams851

Same again today.
1966 Alpina 10 supercompressor.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ironwill8282

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m:


----------



## IAmScott

Folks, ...I have 11 inch wrist , does this look a little small on me?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

All Titanium...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Sixty-three to start the work week


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

From yesterday. Made it safely to Oregon with the kids.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## joeyramen

Modded Seiko SKX 171 on a "down under" strapped Bond nato - ready for anything!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Explorer Plexi


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWoodie

My new Citizen CA4207-53A. Learned a lesson as I tried to take links out to fit it. The instructions said "take it to an authorized Citizen service center". I didn't notice small bushings in the links for the pins. The fell out as I tapped the pins out. It cost me $30 to get it right...🙁 I'm happy with the watch though...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Gruppo Gamma Chrononaut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Farer Ainsdale Flyback split second quartz chronograph...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## QuartzFreePhil180

*FINALLY!! A brand that REALLY gets the whole millennial minimalist thing -- And the "timing" couldnt be better especially considering what Jean Claude Biver (of LVMH/Hublot/TAG Heuer/AP/Omega/Blancpain Fame) said during his recent BaselWorld 2019 interview with WatchAdvisor! It's time to take timekeeping to a whole new level of transparency... and this is the watch that's gonna do it *


----------



## bearbear

Marvel Mondays









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Recent addition to the herd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer auto chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## househalfman

First time wearing it on the bracelet today...


----------



## JonS1967

Brought 5 watches on this trip. Normally don't bring more than 2. Started the day with this.








Just switched to this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bing grey


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14025895
> View attachment 14025899


Sweet, first time I've seen that one from you. That's a great looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## hun23

Seiko Diver on today


----------



## castlk




----------



## KodiakCombos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183







​


----------



## DonQuixote

Does two count?


----------



## Apia




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DMCBanshee

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani




----------



## mich.g.pan

Lorus Tidal. Seiko movement.


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## aguila9

Waiting room wrist shot.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono =]


----------



## Fjallrav

'78 Datejust on Everest leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning y'all!


----------



## francorx

Eberhard scafograf









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Started the day with the Traska Freediver


----------



## 41Mets

Still can't get enough









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

Happy Tuesday! Grand Seiko SBGA285









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

I'm sorry, but I'm gonna be posting this a bit...sorta in love with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour Chrono















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JonS1967

brrrdn said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono =]


Love the new Panda! Wearing my reverse Panda today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

JonS1967 said:


> Love the new Panda! Wearing my reverse Panda today.


Very nice. I wish the new one came with the same rally strap.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14029555


Love the Raven. How does the Erica strap support the weight of the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on an Erika's Originals Mirage MN Strap.

Unbelievably comfortable BTW


----------



## ronkatct

My budget friendly Fngeen gray that is very Omegaisk.

Looks good and very cheap.


----------



## JonS1967

brrrdn said:


> Very nice. I wish the new one came with the same rally strap.


Thanks! The strap is actually from WatchGecko. I'm really happy with it and would recommend it. It would be perfect on your watch. Here's another pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love the green dial of the Tockr Air Defender


----------



## jfwund




----------



## usaomil

Black or Grey?


----------



## dino8791

usaomil said:


> View attachment 14029773
> 
> Black or Grey?


Grey, all the way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Gfxdaddy

From earlier today. Have to decide between this and the Sub to take on holiday in a few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Gfxdaddy said:


> From earlier today. Have to decide between this and the Sub to take on holiday in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To quote the infamous Dr. Smith "oh the pain" 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

usaomil said:


> View attachment 14029773
> 
> Black or Grey?


Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## sickondivers

#ORIS


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Slm643 said:


> To quote the infamous Dr. Smith "oh the pain"
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## BT1985

Zenith










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

atlbbqguy said:


> Love the Raven. How does the Erica strap support the weight of the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erika's strap supports it perfectly,
The most comfterble strap I ever tried, in fact I have several watches that permanently live on Erika's originals
As for the Raven Trekker, one of the best micro's out there.
Definetley a keeper.
Cheers 
G


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Watchcollector21 said:


> Erika's strap supports it perfectly,
> The most comfterble strap I ever tried, in fact I have several watches that permanently live on Erika's originals
> As for the Raven Trekker, one of the best micro's out there.
> Definetley a keeper.
> Cheers
> G


Agreed on the Raven. My new venture.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

On haveston's new leather nato...


----------



## ZM-73

MHD (Matthew Humphries Design) SQ1


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Armida A8 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

2 days in a row!


----------



## Epiphanes050

Desk diving with my Halios Seaforth:


----------



## dwilliams851

GS today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Today's pick.

Okay, so technically this picture is from yesterday, but I'm pretty sure the judge saw me taking this photo so I'm not going to risk incurring his wrath by taking another one today. Just use your imagination and pretend there's a "3" in the date window!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

No worries 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

No worries, the judge was really just thinking about baseball because he was getting a BJ behind the bench. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Day 3...... Something about this one that everytime I wear it I don't want to take it off.


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## El-Duderino

Morning!


----------



## El-Duderino

Double Post.


----------



## mnf67

Explorer 14270:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Time for thyme. Seiko Flyback 1973


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 Le #22 of 99. Love that yellow on the beautiful blue dial.


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Just built from Otto Frei parts









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vostok 1967 today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

















Some members can really pull off the "hand in pocket" pose ... I wish I knew the secret. This one I'm posting took about six tries and a bit of editing. I tried to get my teenager to snap a picture for me, but she looked at me like I was crazy. However, this view IMO offers a better perspective on the size and fit and wrist presence than the normal close up on the wrist.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## schnitzerphoto

LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mid day switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived, Ancon Bronze Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

epos 3214


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jfwund




----------



## 41Mets

Triton









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmhf

Love this one! Picked it up from the seller forum here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

59yukon01 said:


> Day 3...... Something about this one that everytime I wear it I don't want to take it off.


I'm with you! I put my 053 on a Strapcode bracelet and it just seems to never want to leave my wrist!


----------



## Dougiebaby

I got a new watch today, TH Monaco , so I literately have worn both it and my Rolex on different arms all day (like in my 4K vid) - yeah, I've got the WUS virus pretty bad 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Not sure if fashion watches belong in this thread

But decided to wear an old gift from my wife









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ironwill8282

Can't beat the value.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#beautifulwatch #shavedhand

@robotazky


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hump day w/Tudor Tiger Prince Date Chronograph 79270P on generic Clockwork Synergy perlon.


----------



## Joetex

New strap just came in...couldn't resist!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Slm643 said:


> No worries, the judge was really just thinking about baseball because he was getting a BJ behind the bench.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Lmao 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## bradurani

Momentum Base Layer $45 thrift store find


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Getting ready for my hike


----------



## vintorez




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## pardayan




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Slm643

Thursday and it's going to get up to the 50°s!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

T+


----------



## YellowBullet

Air King









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## NorthernBen




----------



## DMCBanshee

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mnmcoll




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## EsbenOpen

Mnmcoll said:


> View attachment 14034035


Can I ask where you got that one from?? I think I might need one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

After 4 weeks of mainly being on the winder, this guy is only running 10 seconds fast. Pretty impressive.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

New addition. Super cool! Seiko SRP481 Baby Ice Monster.









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Another day with the LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## Vioviv

Man, I gotta figure out a way to take more interesting wrist shots ...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## drhr

The new one (again) . . .


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Certina DS Podium Chronograph C001-417-16-057-01







​


----------



## 41Mets

Feeling good today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Beautiful spring day

Decided to put the bracelet back on the West end and actually sized it to my wrist (only took 15 years)

I think the hands are the best part of the watch









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

An ISA movement that, apparently, fixed itself.


----------



## JonS1967

Which one?









Decision made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pendine



















Cheers


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## ronkatct

Citizen 8350 blue


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## DMAC Inc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Been a while since I posted in here... have a great Friday all


----------



## Pimmsley

soaking.fused said:


>


Killer Vostok... is that a new model ? Cheers


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## Olobstur

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## issey.miyake

In the grocery store then came across this


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Heljestrand

37mm Grand Seiko 9F SBGX259


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF 
It's FarerFriday  with the LE Pointing II



























With my 99TJ in the background


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## marcoscova

Triwa Blue Steel Nevil recently bought on WUS









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## michaeliany

Phoibos Sentinel on Barton Canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Afternoon change


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

I









Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jah

Birth year Seiko Gen 1 RAF


----------



## Miggy17

Back on the bracelet, after a long time on Natos.


----------



## Torquem

Nethuns no.7









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

I'm glad it's Friday, but I just looked at my watch expecting to see 12:30 or so, and it's not even 11:00.
Sigh.


----------



## Joetex

Hello again









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Casual Friday with the GG Chrononaut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## susko




----------



## rickpal14

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirHorse

I already posted today, with the same watch. However, my new Zlimsn strap just arrived at work so I swapped it out and am really digging how the red plays off the world time hand.


----------



## 41Mets

Works well with this outfit today! But I will be wearing it with a suit tonight!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## NYSCOTTY

TRANSISTOR TIME !!!


----------



## Croatan128

SWISS only, fat 4, ghost bezel from Atlantic ocean.


----------



## DarthVedder

Oris Divers GMT















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


COCKTAIL TIME !!!


----------



## michaeliany

Happy Hour! First MaiTai in my life!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zodiac GrandRally for dinner


----------



## dino8791

Just finished this Turtle Mod with SKX009 dial. Trying it out on a Crown and Buckle Chevron strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Lookin fancy for a work event today
Piaget 9025


----------



## JLS36

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## 41Mets

I think the Triton is pretty at home with a suit!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Torquem

Jdd on blushark









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Nice sunny Saturday with my horological therapy tool the Seiko SRP639 on inexpensive Oyster hexad bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr

My new house guest from Germany just arived


----------



## castlk




----------



## ronkatct

Tissot titanium Powermatic


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## bradurani

Left Wrist: 80s Casio Speed Memory 100 AW-503 Steel Case








Right Wrist: 70s Elgin Electronic 105


----------



## bradurani

Left Wrist: 80s Casio Speed Memory 100 AW-503 Steel Case
View attachment 14038641


Right Wrist: 70s Elgin Electronic 105
View attachment 14038643


----------



## Fronnzy

Orient Ray. Bedtime. G'night world.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Slm643

Good Saturday morning!
No I'm not opening the Ale! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Didn’t know that actually existed??

Is it green??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

bigclive2011 said:


> Didn't know that actually existed??
> 
> Is it green??


Blue! I got it in Las Vegas at the Hilton, back when the had "Quarks Bar" and the "Star Trek" attraction..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Fantastic!!

You have great stuff stateside!!

We just have Teresa May!! But she does make me go green and grow pointy ears!!


----------



## Slm643

I got a couple bottles of this too!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## Watchcollector21

Slm643 said:


> I got a couple bottles of this too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


I love this photo Slm,
Just perfect, Benny Green in the corner&#55357;&#56846;
Enjoy mate.
G


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Still with this one today.


----------



## catlike

Archimede Pilot on Morellato strap:


----------



## scucivolo

Corum ultra thin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## BigEd

JonS1967 said:


> Mid day switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the model reference please


----------



## thelastcry08

OVM









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*NFW "Viperfish"*


----------



## Slm643

Wow that's a chunk of watch! 
Awesome! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SEIKO V SNZF XCVII


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

garydusa said:


> *NFW "Viperfish"*


My lord, that's a real monster! Cool piece

If I was ever serious about my arms & didn't want to work out that would be the piece I'd wear 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Going to give this a full day of wear. I must say the lume is crazy, I'll try to get a shot at some point but when I woke at 3am it was still shining after sitting in the box for about 9 hours as well.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RobodocX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

s`


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Coffee time....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

BigEd said:


> What is the model reference please


PAM 00165 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine

....


----------



## Dreamnine

Double Post - I tried to delete the first one but couldn't


----------



## quattr




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sleeptime

Nomos Ahoi and some front porch sitting.


----------



## Sir-Guy

The Nomos looks great, @Sleeptime. Seems a nice poolside watch.

I started with a Citizen diver...










...then I switched to this 37mm Citizen. I just swapped its OEM green canvas/leather strap for this Barton silicone for summer. Initial impressions suggest it's a good value! I like the quick-release on it.


----------



## nuvolablue01

Trying out a new tan ostrich strap. Feedback appreciated if you think it works well or not.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tgroadster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabeWIS




----------



## ronkatct

Binger White on my new red strap. While I like the color red, this red does not do it. I wanted the reddish brown that I got for my Seiko 5. But that strap is 19mm while the Binger uses a 20mm strap.

The Binger went back to a brown strap.


----------



## Vioviv

Having a rough morning w/my spouse ...









Just when I thought she was becoming a full-fledged WIS, she says something loco! She saw me swap my Explorer - which I wore last night - for my new favorite weekender, a Seiko SARG009, and she said, "Why do you need both of them? They're almost exactly the same."

I am so disappointed right now ...









I don't see even a faint resemblance!


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st on Horween English Tan Dublin leather 


















Turbo says hi


----------



## IAvictorinox

68 and sunny in Iowa City! Just got my Ebel back in time for a lazy spring Saturday with the dogs.


----------



## Slm643

Vioviv said:


> Having a rough morning w/my spouse ...
> 
> View attachment 14040441
> 
> 
> Just when I thought she was becoming a full-fledged WIS, she says something loco! She saw me swap my Explorer - which I wore last night - for my new favorite weekender, a Seiko SARG009, and she said, "Why do you need both of them? They're almost exactly the same."
> 
> I am so disappointed right now ...
> 
> View attachment 14040445
> 
> 
> I don't see even a faint resemblance!


Yep might be time for a more discerning spouse.... On the other hand maybe not.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Slm643 said:


> Yep might be time for a more discerning spouse.... On the other hand maybe not..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That's what I said to her! "I don't know if I can be married to someone who doesn't know the difference between a Seiko and a Rolex!"
And then she said something the Mods won't let me repeat.
And then I said, "You're absolutely right, I'm sorry."


----------



## Gavinr




----------



## dino8791

Fortis on Crown and Buckle canvas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

IAvictorinox said:


> 68 and sunny in Iowa City! Just got my Ebel back in time for a lazy spring Saturday with the dogs.


They really do some cool things with lugs and straps. Neat piece. Thanks for sharing it! Looks nice on you.


----------



## 41Mets

When you go to visit your new kitten with sharp nails you wear this one.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

OM


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Sir-Guy

I normally don't double-dip on WRUW on the same day, but I put a new black strap on this Citizen and I dig it, so I thought I'd share with you guys. 

_Out to dinner_









_Little bit of lume_


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Sinn 103st on Horween English Tan Dublin leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo says hi


Glad to see you kept this one. Super hot watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## tommyboy31

MuckyMark said:


>


Who were you watching?


----------



## yankeexpress

ZM-73 said:


> Hamilton QNE
> View attachment 14041323


Nice strap!


----------



## aguila9

Borealis Sea Storm V2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 0active




----------



## MDT IT

Dream of 1985..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Styled Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## socalmustang

Luminox Recon to take on yard work!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Cocktail Time for church, swapping it out for some yard work later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mathy

Nothing like a bargin new 'old stock' find when looking to scratch the watch purchase itch with a bit of pocket change.










Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

su4


----------



## 41Mets

Put a half link on. It's a little loose, but today is a good test because it's going to be about 65° and we'll see you my wrist expands for the right fit!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## MuckyMark

tommyboy31 said:


> Who were you watching?


The Canucks closing out the season...


----------



## Orisginal

The Aquis titan on custom leather from UdolLeather this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Yes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

Taking the Seamaster to the ball field









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21

Lazy Sunday afternoon with my TC2


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## tommyboy31

MuckyMark said:


> The Canucks closing out the season...


The Nucks could be a scary team again pretty soon. Good luck with the lottery!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SANDWICH BEZEL !!!


----------



## ZM-73

yankeexpress said:


> Nice strap!


Thanks. Got it from nato-international on Ebay.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Explorer Plexi


----------



## Vioviv

Wearing my TCM Zero Sen today ... I finally realized the model name means "zero sense," re the attempt to associate this Italian company's Swiss-made watch to a WWII-era Japanese fighter ... yet it's still a creepily accurate chunk of bad-ass crown-less stainless steel. Anyway, this hobby makes about zero sense to me ... in a weird meta-ironic way, maybe TCM actually picked the _perfect_ name for this watch! I get it now!

... do I win anything ???


----------



## Apia




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Going with the Raven waiting for the azaleas to bloom for the Masters!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Omega










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Itubij

Recent pick up (from a fellow WUSer) worn to church today.


----------



## 0active




----------



## Vamospues




----------



## tommyboy31

Affordable and fun, I really should wear it more frequently.


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai 682 on Horus Staps rubber.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Did a nice face to face trade last hour. Turns out the guy I reached out to lived ten minutes away. I never loved this watch. It grew on me over the years and I like it in person. A nice change of pace watch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## texag03

Hamilton khaki mechanical officers waiting to pick up dinner for the fam


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Black face / blue rally strap Monaco 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Tough old soldier.


----------



## mich.g.pan

Esquire....


----------



## hun23

General Sherman


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday... never got around to posting.









And today was a three watch day 
















And about an hour ago with my favorite beer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1

Reconditioned Aerospace, bought for 400 bucks as it was tatty looking. Took it apart and polished it, new strap, came up good.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## c-bat




----------



## issey.miyake

Strapped the AT today for the first day of work in our new office


----------



## Mreal75

JonS1967 said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2


----------



## DMCBanshee

Jeep99dad said:


> Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2


Beautiful chrono Brice, love the seconds hand 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01

Day 3 with my old friend.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT on a new perlon strap. I wasn't sure about the gray but I think it works.


----------



## lis_255




----------



## JonS1967

Vintage Seamaster today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> Did a nice face to face trade last hour. Turns out the guy I reached out to lived ten minutes away. I never loved this watch. It grew on me over the years and I like it in person. A nice change of pace watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike! Seriously, I laughed out loud when I saw your post this morning! I was gonna swap the OEM strap on mine for a bracelet this morning but got lazy. Anyway, yours looks good!


----------



## O2AFAC67

A13355 Crosswind, A70174 UTC module, faceted 353A Pilot bracelet and black buffalo Bund pad. Cell phone cam shot taken a few minutes ago...


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## nuvolablue01

Can't get this piece off my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Oris Divers GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

Monta Triumph waiting at the dentist office! New watch to me, but I'm LOVING it.


----------



## atlbbqguy

DarthVedder said:


> Oris Divers GMT
> 
> View attachment 14046013
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Turtle mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcq

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachernick

Loving this bad boy. Hardly wore any of my others since i got it.


----------



## J.D.B.

Dinnertime!


----------



## JOSE G

Baby Tuna









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## blueradish




----------



## ronkatct

Fngeen white


----------



## hun23

Pilot again


----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## castlk




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

cal. 111


----------



## Barge

cal. 111


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

DarthVedder said:


> Oris Divers GMT
> 
> [
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece DarthVedder,
The GMT is quite rare now. Love the perfect custom strap combo. Very very cool.
Here is my TT1 on a custom combat.












G


----------



## aguila9

The one that started it all. I can't believe I have had this one for over 20 years









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine

May you have it another 20 and more.


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456

FLIEGER TUESDAY??


----------



## warsh

If I had to pare my collection down to just one piece, the BB58 might well be it. Satisfies in every way. What a watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Watchcollector21 said:


> Great piece DarthVedder,
> The GMT is quite rare now. Love the perfect custom strap combo. Very very cool.
> Here is my TT1 on a custom combat.
> View attachment 14047231
> View attachment 14047235
> G


Thank you. Your TT1 looks pretty awesome on that strap. These are pretty great watches.


----------



## Nanook65

I just got back from spending a week on the beach. Wore my Tuna on Rubber the entire time am loving this watch as much as any and much more than most. It is not at the beach any more, but it is still on my wrist.

Seiko SBBN033


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Slm643

Aggie88, wow that's a beauty! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

DarthVedder said:


> Thank you. Your TT1 looks pretty awesome on that strap. These are pretty great watches.


Absolutley right, 
For the money you can't go wrong, they are built like tanks, very accurate, respectable brand, wears like a 41mm due to the shape of the case. I really like mine, in fact I prefer the TT1 over my aquis. 
Enjoy mate.
G


----------



## 59yukon01

Tuna Tuesday.....


----------



## Sugman




----------



## c-bat




----------



## Watchcollector21

Family portrait


----------



## Kulprit

Conference, day three










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Oak & Oscar Jackson


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki today. Cheers!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

I hope I look this good at 64 years old.


----------



## Slm643

Absolutely! 
I missread that...  A beautiful watch BTW! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## joeyramen

The least expensive watch I own - and somehow also one of my favorites


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Lovely watch, love the gold indices and green dial, and only +21 seconds since yesterday. That's good for a Seiko, right?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## RobMc

Coming from the gym.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Beating the sticked winter with a Russian Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


Absolutely love this watch, the strap is awesome too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Absolutely love this watch, the strap is awesome too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking combination. I see these DrunkArt straps and they look fantastic. My information is that he isn't taking orders right now. Is that accurate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

c-bat said:


> View attachment 14044513


Is that actually his from auction? I watched that auction for a few different pieces, if memory serves me right he had that same model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post, huge problems at work. 
Bathyscaphe on canvas tho


----------



## twobuck

I'm not generally a fan of fashion watches, but my wife likes this one and I don't hate it, so...


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Nearly half time


----------



## 41Mets

New arrival and replacement for my Rolex datejust


----------



## sonyman99

Love the GS. Really nice blue.


----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin Lambda


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the Farer Pendine


----------



## tmnc

41Mets said:


> New arrival and replacement for my Rolex datejust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Didnt you give us permission to smack you if you ever decided to sell the DJ?

I like that more than the DJ, looks amazing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

tmnc said:


> Didnt you give us permission to smack you if you ever decided to sell the DJ?
> 
> I like that more than the DJ, looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did. And in my write last week about selling the DJ, I thanked those who told me not to since I had told you to yell at me if I started talking about selling it. I'm happy. And with $2200 in my pocket after the sale and purchase of this I feel good about that, too.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

41Mets said:


> I did. And in my write last week about selling the DJ, I thanked those who told me not to since I had told you to yell at me if I started talking about selling it. I'm happy. And with $2200 in my pocket after the sale and purchase of this I feel good about that, too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JER3

Revue Thommen Airspeed automatic chronograph


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

A very special DayDate from 1984 b-)


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## jam.on.it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## issey.miyake

AT2500


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## nuvolablue01

Zenith elite ultra thin









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jovani




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Marloe Lomond Chronoscope.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

On a cheap NATO


----------



## joeyramen

Feeling a bit speedy today


----------



## ReasonDrab




----------



## c-bat




----------



## 59yukon01

Found me a Tuna tree. Think I'll pick this one to wear today.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Barbos Marine Blue









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Trojanbybirth

I always wanted to take one of these cheesy car logo shots. By chance, I am driving the Wife's car today. I drive a Chevy.


----------



## anrex

m-


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff sixty three today. Love that brand, cool designs, hand-decorated mvts, super soft straps too.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## pardayan




----------



## d25




----------



## drram1966




----------



## Vioviv

drram1966 said:


> View attachment 14051317


Wow! Great Glycine, thanks for sharing! I've never seen that model before ... What's the reference, if you don't mind?


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Vioviv

This is my second try with a Damasko. I bought the DC80 last year, and loved it, but it just wasn't the right watch for me and went back to the AD within 48 hours. I decided to give the DC66 a shot and it came in last week. I also ordered the bracelet with it, which came in on Saturday, and so today is my first day with all 7 ounces on my wrist.









I come from a long and ancient line of men who have been raised to throw away the instructions and just wing it. When it comes to adjusting a Damasko bracelet, however, I would recommend a quick glance at the instructions ...









... once I figured out how the links fit together, it's really easy. It's an incredibly well built watch; everything just fits and threads and winds and sets with an amazing precision. I'm always skeptical of the phrase "punches above its weight class," but this is a hell of a lot of watch for a very reasonable price (except the bracelet ... the price tag was a bit eye-popping), and now I know why this has been a cult favorite on WUS since 2015. I just wish it wasn't so ugly.


----------



## Sugman

A Combat Sub next to a peace lily...go figure...


----------



## 14060

El Primero


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Miyota 8215 and sapphire for £24, curtesy of AliExpress, what's not to like!


----------



## twobuck




----------



## 99watches

Rolex 16610 on a blue ostrich strap


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## pebe

Super Sea Wolf 68 today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Muhle Glashutte 29er Zeigerdatum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Beautiful day in NYC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skuzapo

I just got this bund strap yesterday to try out on my recent HMT janata super deluxe acquisition. It definitely cranks up the vintage funkiness of the piece
View attachment 14051895


----------



## hun23

Chrono today


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph for the mid day change.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Going with the Raven today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Black. I am liking black more than White.


----------



## 41Mets

Sometimes almost has a dark grape color, one of my favorite varieties of purple / blue.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

40mm Nomos Club









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftAngle

I wear this watch more and more. It’s a replica of George Horwitt’s original 1947 sun design (the one Movado stole in 1948).


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joetex

Hello









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Zenith elite class









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Okeah today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Started the day with my trusty SMPc, made the switch to the Ball DeepQUEST when I got home!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mchilese

I keep trying to justify an Explorer or even a Ranger. But the Alpinist is just too good a counter argument. Put it on an exotic leather, and it is dresses well (maybe a little quirky, though). Or put it on this cuff, and it's ready to really live up to it's heritage and conquer some mountains.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Skyfall Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

c-bat said:


> View attachment 14050507


Niiiiiiiiiiice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany

Fn nail









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## ZM-73

Phenix auto


----------



## castlk




----------



## fatalelement

Wednesday Blues


----------



## 0active




----------



## MDT IT

Red day..


----------



## c-bat




----------



## jovani




----------



## Marrin

Feel like flying









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
Alpina Startimer Heritage on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

For all the Invicta's lovers here 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Firecrow911

New chrono thursdays...


----------



## Slm643

Aggie88 said:


>


Beautiful, can you please elaborate on this piece, I would love to know the story behind it and what movement it is! Again a beautiful watch!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Sugman




----------



## hollywoodphil

Mornin'








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Thanks. I actually bought this watch from someone who purchased it from an estate sale, and included the original box and manuals. It is the Wittnauer 3256 Professional chronograph (i think 60's era)...35mm stainless steel case, hand-winding Wittnauer 14Y (Landeron 249) movement. I love the blue and red outer tachymeter and telemeter scales. It doesn't seem to wear too small...possibly due to the long lugs.



Slm643 said:


> Beautiful, can you please elaborate on this piece, I would love to know the story behind it and what movement it is! Again a beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Itubij

Still in love with you


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

0active said:


> View attachment 14053133


Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

When you've got an interview and you want a piece that says you have taste but you still really need the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Slm643

New & newly sized bracelet on my Great White.. Car in "park" waiting for a train...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88

I loved mine...for about 2 weeks! Then one of the lugs snapped off. I think I may buy another one!



hollywoodphil said:


> Mornin'
> View attachment 14053711
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nglasi98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa




----------



## aguila9

Lounging after a day of brake jobs and garage cleaning. The seastorm V2









Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Radstom

Seiko Nemo just arrived today. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Radstom

Seiko Nemo just arrived today. I'm a happy camper.
View attachment 14055027

View attachment 14055029


----------



## 41Mets

Triton today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling and Heuerville


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget with some plaid


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Dougiebaby

Skyfall today ... its been my go to watch this last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Nomos Orion today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

CFB Subatec today


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Nomos Club









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe

Halios Blue Ring tonight on nato canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

El Jefe said:


> Halios Blue Ring tonight on nato canvas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. I was just looking at Halios watches this evening, a little internet window shopping. They're on my short list.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Going with the Raven...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome photo, @Mreal75. Nicely done!

Who doesn't like diver lume for bed?


----------



## ck13

My latest acquisition. Balpinist.


----------



## Mreal75

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome photo, @Mreal75. Nicely done!
> 
> Who doesn't like diver lume for bed?


Thank you, I agree...nothing better than some bright lume!


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock #LowTemp #MilSpec


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## 0active




----------



## pardayan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

fe


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Friday  one more work day and I start my vaca 
Farer Lander on their tan barenia leather strap.

TGIF.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Oldie but a goodie. Seiko 6319-8050. 1 of my mvmt rebuilds. NOS faceted crystal from Otto Frei.

I was surprised to find out some Seiko 5s had faceted crystals back then, along with KS Vanac, LM Special, Elnix, DX, Advan & maybe some more ? CHEERS !!!


----------



## michael_m

Sinn 756 Diapal


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday all!


----------



## tartine.74

With my new friend


----------



## al358

GS GMT this Friday


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## RobodocX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Santos among the flowers


----------



## brrrdn

Vulcain Cricket :]


----------



## twobuck

King Khaki


----------



## chum_2000_uk

View attachment 14058071


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Luminox Field Day Date on a Friday afternoon, not at work!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Love my Eternas! Madison today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

Can you explain how the numbers around the dial (10-30-50) and the fourth hand are used please?



brrrdn said:


> Vulcain Cricket :]


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Oops


----------



## normanparkinson

A Seiko ScubaMaster for me today:
View attachment 14058189


----------



## Mike8




----------



## atlbbqguy

Blue day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

View attachment 14058221


----------



## JacobC




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Relax Friday


----------



## brrrdn

Snaggletooth said:


> Can you explain how the numbers around the dial (10-30-50) and the fourth hand are used please?


The fourth hand and the 10-30-50 numbers are used to set the alarm time.
The push button above the crown activates the alarm.


----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

SMP.


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

053









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

This one just landed this afternoon!


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #F71


----------



## 41Mets

I cursed out loud when I saw this









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## KodiakCombos

Steinhart









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

Today


----------



## castlk




----------



## khronolektur

Seiko SRP639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5 Batman


----------



## quattr




----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## erikclabaugh

New grab and go beater. Titanium, 4 o'clock crown, 38mm case, startlingly inexpensive.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14059529


----------



## 0active




----------



## georges zaslavsky

My 1949 Election Caliber Valjoux 22


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Nomos Club 40mm









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

The Fastrider is quickly growing on me. Possibly the most overlooked/underrated of Tudor's current lineup. Especially in this particular red racing stripe.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Scurfa Saturday



















Dat AR coating 










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning,
Finally on vacation and we should be on the road already but poor Zoe got sick last night 

I am taking the Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the trip and a few others packed up.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Sir-Guy

Just a 5610 for some errands today. It's the classic 10:08 shot, you see.


----------



## Orisginal

I was 4 minutes too late for the classic 10:08 shot  . Weekend desk diving with the Bulova devil diver LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks great, @Orisginal. Those hour markers are cool, and I love the bezel. Looks sharp on you!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Hawaii anyone


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Raven Venture


----------



## Slm643

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14060193
> View attachment 14060195
> View attachment 14060197
> 
> 
> Hawaii anyone
> View attachment 14060199
> View attachment 14060205
> 
> View attachment 14060213
> View attachment 14060217
> View attachment 14060219


That is just beautiful! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Slm643 said:


> That is just beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank You !!


----------



## eblackmo

..









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko 5 Batman
> View attachment 14059357
> 
> View attachment 14059361


----------



## Sugman




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Back to basics with my first Orient Bambino...and some serious dome...


----------



## michael_m

Sinn 756 Diapal


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This for a sunny Saturday, just had some new batteries put in yesterday!










Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine on Hirsch Robby....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## lis_255

M28 getting some sun


----------



## richjusa1978

212.30.41.20.01.003 and a big hole in the desert...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Sitting in the NICU waiting room this morning. Almost time to go in and see my brand new identical twin granddaughters! Decided to snap a quick cell phone cam wristie to commemorate the event... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## hun23

BLNR









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Oh joy, Saturday in the office ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

O2AFAC67 said:


> Sitting in the NICU waiting room this morning. Almost time to go in and see my brand new identical twin granddaughters! Decided to snap a quick cell phone cam wristie to commemorate the event...
> Best,
> Ron


Congratulations !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

tcf bank locations near me


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Karlisnet

Borrowed from wife b-)


----------



## lis_255

Had an idea to try out a different strap I had laying around so switched out to the luminor.


----------



## tiki5698

Rhodium plating gives the hands a nice touch of sparkle.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 0active




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## parsig9




----------



## KodiakCombos

Damasks 373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

H558 at the beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Franki_Maglaras

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## ZM-73

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14060327
> View attachment 14060329


Thanks, it is a cool watch. And Batman is always cool...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## richjusa1978

The wife....Las Vegas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Hi

Pre-Moon ..


----------



## nuvolablue01

Meant to post last night...


----------



## borozgb

Dawn Gray..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## chum_2000_uk

Heading down to the coast for a walk before lunch... What better companion?


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## i.razvan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catlike

^^^^^^^ congrats on your new arrival - it's stunning |> ^^^^^^^


----------



## quattr




----------



## Mazuri222




----------



## Emsflyer84

Brand new Sinn 356 for Little League baseball!


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Last one of the week 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Hamilton Hack today:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Hamilton Hack today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedalwan

Chase Durer Combat Command Automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Lotta these on the thread the past day. Gotta love the SMPc!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## hun23

GMT









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Exploring new limits.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## al358

Going with an SWI today. Definitely a beautiful timepiece and really needs to make the wrist more. Swapped out the bracelet, which imho is simply stunning for a alligator strap. Have a great day and all the best to you and yours.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## JonS1967

fastfras said:


> SMP.


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

westlake said:


> View attachment 14060755


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Some amazing watches as always! GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks, it is a cool watch. And Batman is always cool...
> 
> View attachment 14062099


Yeah & I luv the BatBoat !!


----------



## platinumEX

Vulcain 50s Presidents Auto today.


----------



## 41Mets

I think I found the right bracelet size for the humid weather. Loving this watch. I love how tall and squared off the bezel is.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Arclite said:


> H558 at the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SEIKO ARNIE !!!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Sunday morning working in the garden ... well, okay, I'm mostly _watching_ my spouse work in the garden ... but it still feels like work ...


----------



## lis_255

Perfect day for a ride... so I did


----------



## DiverBob

Oris


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## warsh

The wonderful Lorier Falcon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Ebel this evening









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

BALL Marvelight M - grey dial


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Evening switch to the SMP:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MiddleBrother

I bought this Casio as a bit of a goof... But it has actually grown on me quite a bit! Nothing special, but it's definitely a vibe! Haha! b-)


----------



## issey.miyake

AT on Bulang Strap


----------



## Time2Chase

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14063621
> 
> 
> View attachment 14063623
> 
> 
> Sunday morning working in the garden ... well, okay, I'm mostly _watching_ my spouse work in the garden ... but it still feels like work ...


That first photo's reflection  great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

One of my weekend warriors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky


----------



## 0active




----------



## Barge




----------



## green_pea

IWC pilot


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA Gold Seamaster Day / Date 1976


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## pardayan




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chum_2000_uk

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Love that! Beautiful looking watch! Certainly wouldn't look out of place in a sea of Swiss watches, very nice indeed


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of meteorite.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

While I've done a good job of still wearing all my watches since I've got this Grand Seiko, it's hard to not wear the newest one more frequently and I still want to try out the newer bracelet sizing from yesterday.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko Spring Drive SBGA101


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod 6309-7049  on Canvas. Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

😀 Monday🖖🏽


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Glencoe

Home sick today, my son lent me his watch 🙂


----------



## anrex

m2


----------



## Vioviv

Aside from a few vintage watches, this is the longest surviving mechanical in my current rotation at 6 years 7 months old.

















My current average time of ownership is about 9 months. It was a gift from my wife, so it'll be in the rotation until she gives it to her second husband.


----------



## IMMT

Finally got my Oris Big Crown Pointer Date, loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## twobuck

Going old school today with an old forgotten Casio TGW-10 I found in a drawer. I haven't worn this thing in at least 20 years. Popped a new battery in, googled to figure out how to do the AC reset, and now it's running like a champ. I even used its alarm to wake up this morning.


----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

New strap.
Works so far










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Bambino V3 Blue for a wet rainy day. I might add the Black V3 to my Blue and White V3 collection.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Lounging with Colt!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Deleted post!


----------



## tmnc

Ever take a gazillion photos of your watch and can't decide which to pick? Love how this looks in different lighting. Inside and outside.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thatderick

Vostok Amphibia Modded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatalelement

Continued to climb towards 100K on the M3 this weekend (6k more to go!) taking the 101 back to LA to see the fam then back up to SF.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Evening watch









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman

Pulled this out of hibernation this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14065753


Enjoy Mr. Sugarman 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Joetex

Monday! This thing is getting a lot of wrist time.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB

Glencoe said:


> Home sick today, my son lent me his watch 🙂


Nice, is the top one a Cowtier or a Giraffe-Perregaux?


----------



## JonS1967

GMT to start off the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## atlbbqguy

tmnc said:


> Ever take a gazillion photos of your watch and can't decide which to pick? Love how this looks in different lighting. Inside and outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Great combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

Glencoe said:


> Home sick today, my son lent me his watch ?


Ah yes the Patek Phillippe Safari Series. Bold choice you two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## sarox42

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14064893


It cant get any better!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Damn, I love the Santos. And the way the light catches the guilloche is stunning.



fatalelement said:


> View attachment 14066045


----------



## Ticktocker

Luminox XCOR Valjoux 7750 Chronograph


----------



## 41Mets

Loved this today. Actually forgot to pay attention to my wrist with a lot of moving things around which means it didn't feel like it was there a bunch of the time.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## sanjosie

Just got this Borealis SM300 homage...Great seller watchking1 , shipped fast and it came today...great watch for the $, and looks amazing with this NOS omega shark bracelet I had lying around the watchbox.


----------



## castlk




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Watchcollector21

Today's menu. The question is which one for breakfast, which one for dinner:think:


----------



## dwilliams851

New watch, old strap.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

castlk said:


> View attachment 14066931


That's a beauty, I am envious, sometimes they knock it out of the park, this is one of those times. 
Is that all "stock" those hands are great! It all just comes together perfectly. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties Panodate Green









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sugman




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nuvolablue01

Wristie and glam shot









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Glycine Airman 08


----------



## fiskadoro

O&W Precision


----------



## VanAdian

Travel time means Pepsi.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## alex26d

Imo one of the best cheap watches out there.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

MWW Equinox


----------



## Orisginal

Ball BMW power reserve on suede today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Bambino V4. I must give it more love. Accurate and closer to time.gov than Rolex this morning.

Poor light in the restaurant.


----------



## American Jedi

My riding watch.


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Vioviv

G. Gerlach Lux-Sport, fresh from Poland!


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## LowIQ

Made me think along those lines for tomorrow..


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Archimede Pilot Bronze 42









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Snapped this pic earlier. Haven't worn it in a couple of weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

First flight with the Speedy


----------



## parsig9




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## westlake




----------



## maylebox

Still wearing the same GMT that traveled with me to Augusta


----------



## Johnvibes

On the wife's wrist, "our" Breitling Populaire.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## fatalelement

Harpoon today. The bezel lume is pretty yellow these days, but it has been to the bottom of the ocean a few times.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

New small scale alligator strap from ABP paris, very high quality!


----------



## eyewsee

Full circle...the ExpII was one of my most regretable flips. Just got it back...this time w the better 3185 movement!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko sawtooth


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Vangarde Tempo Theorie HR, because sometimes it's fun to look at a watch and still not know what time it is lol









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## tartine.74

Morse Ultramarine :


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Mazuri222

A little piece of USSR watch history


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

STO on DAS.


----------



## Father of five

My circa 1965 Omega 165.002
Its as old as I am


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Ike2

Swiss Cold War veteran: Octo Missilemaster








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Last watch for a while, after the tax man (or woman) drained my watch fund ...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ronkatct

Back to Bambino V3 White. This week is Bambino week.


----------



## Slm643

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14071335


What is the model number of this beauty? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazuri222

Small piece of Soviet watches history,


----------



## TWoodie

Seiko Coutura


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Ocean Explorer Plexi


----------



## Watchcollector21

View attachment 14071819


----------



## deweyfong

Grand Seiko SBGA285


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Seiko Recraft SNKM97 on a special order Pattini leather rally that just arrived in the mail an hour ago.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Jody1Kenobi said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKM97 on a special order Pattini leather rally that just arrived in the mail an hour ago.
> View attachment 14071821


Great looking strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC

Just this Speedy!

View attachment 14071871


----------



## brrrdn

JLC Reverso Squadra :]


----------



## fastfras

MkII KeyWest


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

It's an FC Rally kind of day 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

Draken Kalahari









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twobuck




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Finally after a dial swap, the William L 1985 Auto Chronograph as nature intended, NO DATE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_SNZG13J1_


----------



## castlk




----------



## aboutTIME1028

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Stunning

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14071273
> 
> 
> Last watch for a while, after the tax man (or woman) drained my watch fund ...


Score! Congratulations. Love this new Hammy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> Score! Congratulations. Love this new Hammy.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've admired your IntraMatic 68 for a long time! Hamilton really at their best with these.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Alpina's first holiday









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Seiko SRP639

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## et2020

Omega Speedmaster Triple Date









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Aggie88 said:


>


Wow! Great watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodiakCombos

Meetings, meetings, meetings.







damasko 373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Victory Pants said:


> Draken Kalahari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Love this Draken,
Seriusly cool watch. What are the specs please?
Enjoy
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Prometheus Ocean Diver,
120 click internal bezel, 500mts water resistant, ETA top grade movement, pretty rare now. Still gives me buzz everytime I wear it.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## papagioro

Good morning, guys.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel


----------



## pardayan




----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Not the ideal strap color combination, I think black is the way to go at this watch as I've learned, but it's still a nice change of pace and I think dresses it down even more. Gunny strap.


----------



## IAmScott

Oris today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeffie007




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Flicker

Farer Hopewell on their grey Barenia strap


----------



## Slm643

I thought this was appropriate for todays trip to the Dentist... 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Day 2 with the no date William L 1985 Auto Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dagaz Typhoon II On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## Heljestrand

1969 Caravelle World Time

Here is a $10 antique store find, a 1969 Caravelle (Bulova) World Timer 36mm which likely needs a service particularly for the day/date wheel which needs adjustment. This one sports a very high acrylic "cyrstal", GMT rotating bezel with world cities at the time and was produced I believe just in 1969 in this form. This is the least expensive mechanical watch I have ever acquired.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rlrobson08

et2020 said:


> Omega Speedmaster Triple Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Where did you take this lovely photo?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08

59yukon01 said:


>


I love that tree? Where can I purchase a tree that grows watches? I want a Breitling tree!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

rlrobson08 said:


> I love that tree? Where can I purchase a tree that grows watches? I want a Breitling tree!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 It's where I pluck all my watches from. Planted it years ago.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## bnair

My latest acquisition









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Old Omega SMP300 from '62

















Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## et2020

In Vancouver BC!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## et2020

rlrobson08 said:


> Where did you take this lovely photo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


In Vancouver BC!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom

Until lunch.Then I will switch to the SBGA029.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

















Not quite sure why I put this old rubber strap on it, except that it's coincidentally a perfect fit. But it was really hard to install, so it's gonna stay until I find a metal option for summer.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Brothers. One's 20 years old, and the other is 2 years old. Given the rain, I'll go with the two year old.


----------



## Itubij

Heljestrand said:


> 1969 Caravelle World Time
> 
> Here is a $10 antique store find, a 1969 Caravelle (Bulova) World Timer 36mm which likely needs a service particularly for the day/date wheel which needs adjustment. This one sports a very high acrylic "cyrstal", GMT rotating bezel with world cities at the time and was produced I believe just in 1969 in this form. This is the least expensive mechanical watch I have ever acquired.
> View attachment 14073843


I'm not sure if I should congratulate you or if I should sulk with envy...


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## lis_255




----------



## Slm643

lis_255 said:


> View attachment 14074303


Wow what is the model, Citizen?

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnair

Wow. great find!


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

Seiko Sarx033. I love how the crystal seems to disappear. I wish Seiko would do their coating on more watches!
View attachment 14074367


----------



## lis_255

Slm643 said:


> Wow what is the model, Citizen?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Yes, Citizen Eco-Drive JW0030-55E. I bought it new around 2008 I think. You can still find versions of this on the interweb but the titanium version is the best for the weight factor because it is a large watch. Here's a day pic. You should see the 1/1000 analog counter (top center) when running the stopwatch.


----------



## iam7head

Rocking this big crown Tudor pepsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d25

View attachment 14074415

Rado kind of day!


----------



## KodiakCombos

Last day in the city for awhile









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

th/


----------



## Father of five

I'm at home sick today and someone said Mickey will help you feel better so I put on my Mickey, what they really meant was a mickey of rum would help me feel better

Any one have some Kraken they can deliver


----------



## Knives and Lint

Greetings friends! b-) I'm posting for the past week, as I took a trip back home to Florida and decided to unplug a bit while there. It wasn't all play, but I was able to fit in a few days/nights at the beach. From sunrises, to nighttime walks, to playing in the surf, and even being able to catch a Space X launch, it turned out to be an amazing time. Wore the Explorer II quite a bit, and a G-Shock Frogman while in the ocean.

























































Since my town is infamous as being the "Shark Bite Capital of the World", we've taken to never wearing shiny bits of jewelry in the water. G-Shock for me when I'm in the surf, and the tide graph on this one comes in handy as well









Being just a mile or so from Canaveral, we've long been spoiled with great views of rocket launches here


----------



## ronkatct

This week is evolving from Bambino week to Orient week. Today is Howard Blue for a wet rainy day.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

FC Rally Healey









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Lix_Tetrax said:


> FC Rally Healey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Very sharp! I tried on the Healy green at Bloomingdale's a few months ago, and loved it. Unfortunately, the saleswoman who came over from the perfume counter to help me was truly confounded by my offer to buy the watch for 25% less than the price tag indicated. I tried to explain that I have a medical condition that won't allow me to pay MSRP for a watch, but that didn't get me anywhere.

Congrats on a very cool watch!


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Vioviv said:


> Very sharp! I tried on the Healy green at Bloomingdale's a few months ago, and loved it. Unfortunately, the saleswoman who came over from the perfume counter to help me was truly confounded by my offer to buy the watch for 25% less than the price tag indicated. I tried to explain that I have a medical condition that won't allow me to pay MSRP for a watch, but that didn't get me anywhere.
> 
> Congrats on a very cool watch!


Thanks! FYI I picked this up on Ebay for $750 factory refurbished, car box and everything (not exact box the watch originally came with). I think there's more if you're interested. Only this model though. I have the silver faced one as well.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Submariner









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Thanks! FYI I picked this up on Ebay for $750 factory refurbished, car box and everything (not exact box the watch originally came with). I think there's more if your interested. Only this model though. I have the silver faced one as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Wow, great deal! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Orisginal

Full metal G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

JLC Reverso


----------



## gamechannel

First day out for a spin 
View attachment 14074857


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Chrono Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolAqua

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Oris


----------



## Victory Pants

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love this Draken,
> Seriusly cool watch. What are the specs please?
> Enjoy
> G


NE57 movement
Sapphire AR internal
Dual crowns, both lumed
Rotating internal bezel for 2nd time zone
Signed and lumed caseback
C3 on dial, date and power reserve disks
44 mm wide, 15 mm thick
22 mm lug width, 51.3mm L2L
Stainless steel case signed on the side

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT

The Oris' green dial looks amazing under the light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## DarrenTT




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

lis_255 said:


> Yes, Citizen Eco-Drive JW0030-55E. I bought it new around 2008 I think. You can still find versions of this on the interweb but the titanium version is the best for the weight factor because it is a large watch. Here's a day pic. You should see the 1/1000 analog counter (top center) when running the stopwatch.


FYI - Citizen is releasing an updated version of the Promaster SST later this year. It looks a-ma-zing!

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-promaster-sst-watches/


----------



## lis_255

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> FYI - Citizen is releasing an updated version of the Promaster SST later this year. It looks a-ma-zing!
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-promaster-sst-watches/
> 
> View attachment 14075209


Good find! I'm liking the orange on blue.


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5


----------



## Watchcollector21

Victory Pants said:


> NE57 movement
> Sapphire AR internal
> Dual crowns, both lumed
> Rotating internal bezel for 2nd time zone
> Signed and lumed caseback
> C3 on dial, date and power reserve disks
> 44 mm wide, 15 mm thick
> 22 mm lug width, 51.3mm L2L
> Stainless steel case signed on the side
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you , much appriciated.
Cheers
G


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Pinata

Orisginal said:


> Full metal G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice shot


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Slm643

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14075515


Nice! is that all original?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW?....Show 'EM!!!*** Part 4 | Moon Phase !!! Full Moon Tonite !! BEWARE !!!*


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

New Prometheus Eagle Ray GMT


----------



## Reeser1

Radiomir


----------



## Sleeptime

Speedy and my favorite mug.


----------



## Heljestrand

9F GS Friday


----------



## garydusa

*PANTOR Seahorse *


----------



## Brey17

New art day! Raku sculpture made by Rebecca Mulheron. 'Blue Salmon In Flight'

Seiko Navigator Timer.


----------



## a-tabby

Poolside. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radstom

My summertime beach watch.







View attachment 14077215


----------



## Radstom

My summertime beach watch.
View attachment 14077213

View attachment 14077215


----------



## fatalelement

Suit and a Santos


----------



## mkawakami

It's magic time (10:10) on my Marloe Lomond with a Bulang and Sons strap


----------



## London006




----------



## 41Mets

GS


----------



## twobuck




----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Vintage Seiko 7006-7120 that I am wearing for the first time today. Bought off the bay, from India. I think it looks great, just wish I had noticed the dial paint was flaking off. *shrug*


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## lis_255




----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Orient week. Mako 2 today.


----------



## tmnc

Picked this up today! First Omega and hopefully not my last.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata




----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice, @tmnc. I have one in 36.5mm. Great watch.

Diver for me today too.

I started by switching the OEM rubber for water resistant leather...










But it looked to me on my 6.5" wrist like the equivalent of Gordon Gecko's slicked-back hair in _Wall Street_.

So onto a NATO it is!










Summer's not yet here but I'm trying to pretend it is.


----------



## 41Mets

In the five years of this watch hobby, 
and it's hard to believe it's only been five years, I've never been more happy with the grouping of watches that I have.

Triton and Grand Seiko today










Let's Go Mets!


----------



## dino8791

My son chose Ironman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

View attachment 14078141


----------



## Apia




----------



## IAvictorinox

Gotta charge that lume!


----------



## texag03

Just got this inox in to use as a beater. Not sure I can now that i see how slick it is!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this combo


----------



## abkdt41

SNK on a new camo strap on a rainy spring day









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## 41Mets

Triton lume shot









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## monza06




----------



## catlike




----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

A Seiko 5 again...


----------



## ck13

Balpinist


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Back wearing the beater today as I'm caulking and painting. It's only a few weeks old, can't wait for it to start acquiring some "character" with more use.


----------



## NateViolin

UN Maxi Marine Chronometer









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

NateViolin said:


> UN Maxi Marine Chronometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


43mm.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tactico Mod Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## gooter

Bit larger than I'd normally wear, but I love that blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Flieger Fun Mod !!!*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hollywoodphil

Yesterday's pic, fresh outta the mailbox. Still on my wrist this morning.
View attachment 14079557


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


Uh, what the f#%k is that? I've never seen it before, super interesting looking piece. Info please, truly unique!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

It cant get any better!


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Typical weekend attire for me, lounging with a coffee








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


WOW!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 41Mets

Today is my " wear a black dive watch to my dad's house, a brand that he's probably never heard of, so it doesn't start questioning how I'm spending my money!"

Over the last five years, going through 70 + watches at this point, I have done a pretty good job at consistently wearing one of my many black dial dive watches when I go to my dad. Of course you'll all say why do I care what he thinks, but the fact is he was a jeweler who sold Seiko and Pulsar Quartz watches and finds spending money on these kinds of things a waste of money. So instead of wearing watches that he knows are expensive, I've tended to wear watches that he might not recognize.

I did wear my glashutte one time, and he did ask about it, and where my Omega was, and I told him I sold the Omega and got the green one instead.










Let's Go Mets!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Hexa F74


----------



## fatalelement

Dupe. Whoops


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## IAmScott

Dragon Wing this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

59yukon01 said:


> It's where I pluck all my watches from. Planted it years ago.


 hmm...a tree that sprouts a Seiko?
I would have thought thats where the AP Royal Oak comes from?



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kent302

field watch today, orient defender


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Imo one of the best dial and hands on any watch- The Corvid. Slightly polished on a modified to fit SKX013 3D Super Jubilee.


----------



## tiki5698

Weekend mood has entered the chat.


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Joetex

Finally switching it up with the sub. My little boy saw it and wanted to wear a watch. Mind you, he's only 3.5 yrs old. I'm a proud papa to say the least. Had to snap a pic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusef

Daddy day!


----------



## monza06




----------



## gamechannel

Going for a plane ride..


----------



## J.D.B.

The blue one.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Some great watches today, guys. 

Citizen diver for me today. Took the daughter out for ice cream. I like how the shiny bits around the lume markers catch the light, especially when I'm in shade or it's overcast. Neat.


----------



## jah

MKii Paradive on Barton rubber band, the most comfortable rubber strap I’ve found!


----------



## Pinata




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Uh, what the f#%k is that? I've never seen it before, super interesting looking piece. Info please, truly unique!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#cerveloguy, @cerveloguy, #hollywoodphil, @hollywoodphil

It's an OVD Moon Walker. 
It is amazingly comfortable, looks of very good quality in person, the clear case back adds to the appeal, it keeps excellent time and it gets a lot of compliments... every single day...

https://www.ovd.com.hk/the-moon-walker

The only issue is that they are extremely hard to get a hold of... It'll take some time, and a lot of hunting to find one for sale...

Good luck 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## socalmustang

Oris Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Mac

My holy grail for the last 20 years! Lord knows the company wouldn't buy it for me!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jaspert

Obscure vintage skindiver.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Kurt


----------



## Barge

Oris Cal.111


----------



## bradurani

First digital chronograph, the Seiko 0634-5001


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jovani




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Orient Star Retro Future (new to me -- saw it on a waiter's wrist in Japan and tracked it down... which took a while as this was a limited Japanese only release some years ago). Unusual design as some of the markers are etched on the crystal, which adds interesting depth / dimensionality.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Slm643

watchingandwaiting said:


> Orient Star Retro Future (new to me -- saw it on a waiter's wrist in Japan and tracked it down... which took a while as this was a limited Japanese only release some years ago). Unusual design as some of the markers are etched on the crystal, which adds interesting depth / dimensionality.
> 
> View attachment 14082035
> 
> 
> View attachment 14082037


That is amazing, what a great find!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Bugster




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Mike_Mac said:


> My holy grail for the last 20 years! Lord knows the company wouldn't buy it for me!


Congratulations! Looks good on you, too!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Slm643 said:


> That is amazing, what a great find!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks -- have been trying to ease back on watch purchases (last year was a bit crazy) and for the most part was able to resist the siren call of being in Japan (even though I did look at a lot of watches), but this one just jumped out at me as being something really different (in a good way!) :- )


----------



## Slm643

watchingandwaiting said:


> Thanks -- have been trying to ease back on watch purchases (last year was a bit crazy) and for the most part was able to resist the siren call of being in Japan (even though I did look at a lot of watches), but this one just jumped out at me as being something really different (in a good way!) :- )


It kinda has the H. R. Giger style (Alien movies)! I can almost see the alien's head poke out! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ToBeDetermined

It was still chilly here this Easter morning....


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Strap is just right


----------



## DMCBanshee

I found my Easter gift ... Happy Easter Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## 41Mets

Grand Seiko today.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rlrobson08

Happy Easter! I happy passover!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Happy Easter bro's ,


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*ICE MONSTER !!!*


----------



## tenge




----------



## Slm643

You know..!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Happy Easter









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pinata




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

Happy Easter Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Shojo510




----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #Seamaster


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love these Scurfa DiverOne, wearing the MS-17 this afternoon


----------



## jaw




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Camouflage Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6







​


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## michaeliany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Baby Ice Monster today.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## jovani




----------



## catlike

Under a disappearing sun:


----------



## IAmScott

AV8 this morning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## anrex

m::


----------



## Kulprit

This has been calling out to me lately, so I'm giving the Tudor a break.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Since I recently picked this one up, it has been getting a remarkable amount of wrist time -- I know Parnis divides opinions, but I am enjoying this one...


----------



## georgeoa

krisp1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

WIS are killin it today! NICE wristgame. I will add an OG dial GS with screwdown crown.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Slm643

This as I just finished moving the snow thrower back to the shed and started the lawn mower for the first time this spring!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Seamaster 300 Master.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Miggy17




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## thelastcry08

Ovm









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14085461


Beautiful watch and I really need that strap, what brand is it? Please... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## BigEd

iam7head said:


> Rocking this big crown Tudor pepsi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful design, one of the watches on my "wish list"


----------



## Jeep99dad

Test driving the Carpenter G1 today


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Binger White "Junghans Meister" homage


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Bugster said:


> View attachment 14082099


Great beer, the watch ain't bad too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Haven't worn this one in a while. And my cadet thrown in for good measure...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Time2Chase

watchingandwaiting said:


> Since I recently picked this one up, it has been getting a remarkable amount of wrist time -- I know Parnis divides opinions, but I am enjoying this one...
> 
> View attachment 14085233
> 
> 
> View attachment 14085235


It usually comes down to one opinion that trumps all...Your own. I personally really like the dial layout and design.  Looks lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

The mighty GS GMT sets off again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Victorinox









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

montblanc


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on Erika's


----------



## xring33

As I have been working in the garden this is what I'm wearing now. No worries about breaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Turtle on borealis rubber.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## marsavius

A Fossil I have laying around that hardly gets worn (early 1990's).






Remind me to set the day/date.


----------



## BalooSD




----------



## gooter

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Howdy y'all!
However ... my Wild West sheep & cattle ranching uncle, who immigrated from Kyoto, Japan in 1975 to Cheyenne, Wyoming to be a cowboy, pronounces it, "Hello there, everyone!"


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Mod 6309-7049 for the dinner 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Pinata




----------



## J.D.B.

On J's&K's 22mm gear. Nice fit.


----------



## dino8791

Oris at the zoo







beautiful day at the Norfolk Zoo with the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## SirHorse




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 tonight


----------



## watchmatician

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Great watch, great shot


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Mid-day switch to Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B







​


----------



## 41Mets

Hey look, I'm post 154-41!!

Triton today









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki Monday. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

PO 2500









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

playing with new camera 
View attachment bleu1.jpg

View attachment bleu2.jpg


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Pe-lagos!


----------



## spunz83

The elusive Orient Bambino FAC00009N with cream dial and blue hands.









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnair

My first gpw









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuartogel




----------



## AaaVee

Starting short week with a new arrival - ML Aikon, aka poor man's royal oak 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Rescued from a Thrift Store bin and restored


----------



## elom44

Lip Nautic-Ski from 1969


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

Quartz 6309 turtle









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## abkdt41

Time to work

West end on a gray nylon









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

*Again*


----------



## pardayan




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Here's my Marnaut Dark Surge (via Kickstarter) -- have had it for over a month, but didn't get around to posting a picture 'til now. Overall very happy with it. Feels substantial in a good way on the wrist. Interesting design, with sea urchin references (the creator is a Croatian watch enthusiast and, from experience, those waters are often home to many of these spiny creatures) -- pictures don't adequately catch the way that the "urchin points" really "pop" in certain light conditions and angles... Nice lume as well.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aikidosan

Zinex Super Sub.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## xalsx

Up in the rotation for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine0727

IWC Portuguese 7 Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

tu pp


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Day 2 of the Tudor's week off. A recent thread (here or elsewhere; I don't remember) on the Tuna-ness of Solar Tunas inspired today's choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vintage Wakmann








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

16710


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning everyone!


----------



## alex26d

It's a Tuesday isn't it?









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

watchingandwaiting said:


> Here's my Marnaut Dark Surge (via Kickstarter) -- have had it for over a month, but didn't get around to posting a picture 'til now. Overall very happy with it. Feels substantial in a good way on the wrist. Interesting design, with sea urchin references (the creator is a Croatian watch enthusiast and, from experience, those waters are often home to many of these spiny creatures) -- pictures don't adequately catch the way that the "urchin points" really "pop" in certain light conditions and angles... Nice lume as well.
> 
> View attachment 14087701
> View attachment 14087699
> View attachment 14087703


Dude it looks like warp drive. So cool.


----------



## dwilliams851

Prometheus Eagle Ray, trying out an orange silicone.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Archimede anti mag









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rmc

Squale Pepsi


----------



## rmc

Sunshine really enhances the contrasting colors.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

JacobC said:


> Dude it looks like warp drive. So cool.


:- ) Glad you like it -- it's cool designs like this that makes micro-brands so compelling (for me at least).


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## ronkatct

Orient V3


----------



## Jeep99dad

New to me Doxa 1200 Pro  so excited. 
Will be great for summer vaca


----------



## 41Mets

Wore my Glashutte-Original Senator sixties special 2018 green edition.

On a gunny strap.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Sugman

A good watch for yard work...


----------



## dino8791

mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Trekker on chevron strap


----------



## Pinata




----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## Watchcollector21

dwilliams851 said:


> Prometheus Eagle Ray, trying out an orange silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Not sure about the strap,
But the Prometheus is stunning, especially with the meteorite dial.
I own 3 Prometheus, really good watches



















Love twin crowns, 
Enjoy
G


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Shojo510




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr DDay


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

AP Millenary 4101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deweyfong

NASA certified for desks and gyms around the world.


----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Wore my Glashutte-Original Senator sixties special 2018 green edition.
> 
> On a gunny strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Go Mets!


Move that sucker above the wrist bone!


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> Move that sucker above the wrist bone!


Haha!! That's pretty high up for me!









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gooter

41Mets said:


> Haha!! That's pretty high up for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Go Mets!


Higher!


----------



## 41Mets

gooter said:


> Higher!


Maybe people whose wrist bones sticks out more wear them higher. My wrist bone is pretty flat.










Let's Go Mets!


----------



## ZM-73

007


----------



## JonS1967

T









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Breitling Aerospace









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## IAvictorinox

Trying out this layering thing...


----------



## IAvictorinox

(I forgot to post this yesterday)


----------



## MDT IT

Rain and colors..


----------



## dwilliams851

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14089239
> 
> G


I have never seen this one before. It's gorgeous! Now I understand why the Eagle Ray has two crowns.

I have a Poseidon as well, but, while I loved it at first, it's starting to feel a bit big on me compared to some of my others.


----------



## dwilliams851

Same again today.


----------



## Watchcollector21

dwilliams851 said:


> I have never seen this one before. It's gorgeous! Now I understand why the Eagle Ray has two crowns.
> 
> I have a Poseidon as well, but, while I loved it at first, it's starting to feel a bit big on me compared to some of my others.


I have the same feeling,
For the saving grace of my Poseidon, it's a 3500mt dive watch, tool watch, so I keep it 
Also I have 71/4" wrist so on me fits ok. 
Love that Eagle Ray of yours.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Squale satinato on Gasgasbones


----------



## jeronimocg

This one for today... Hope everyone is enjoying a great day! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchinho

My c ward~~









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon Fraser

MWC Black Edition


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Carpenter Brooklyn Gent G4, bronze and ETA 2824.


----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A little grey (day 2) on a gloomy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Day-3 of the Tudor's week off (well, technically, day-4, but I don't usually post on weekends). Today was going to be a lovely old 1953 Longines I had restored a couple of years ago, but the strap is too short and the one I wanted to put on it didn't quite fit. C'est la vie.

But I can't complain about the understudy: a King Seiko 5625-7000 from March of '69.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Aikidosan

New shoes by Blue Radish for my Supressa.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aikidosan

And yes....wearing it today 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hsvu

Aikidosan said:


> New shoes by Blue Radish for my Supressa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very interesting strap, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hsvu

Aikidosan said:


> New shoes by Blue Radish for my Supressa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very interesting strap, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aikidosan

Hsvu said:


> Very interesting strap, thank you for sharing!


My pleasure sir 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

6309 and blushark pajama stretch strap. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jamerson

Flying into one of the resorts in the Maldives for some R&R









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Father of five




----------



## walknot




----------



## 14060

14060


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod Karlskrona









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko 6309


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## ronkatct

My Bauhaus indices collection is complete. Voila -- Junghans Max Bill automatic White no date (there is a hidden date wheel but no visible date window). Everything is nice, but the lume pit probably distracts from the overall elegance.


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elom44

1970s Montine gifted to me by my late grandfather


----------



## jaw




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GS today.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Temps Perdu

That time of day 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata




----------



## Apia




----------



## Ticktocker

Eterna Kontiki on grey leather.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

HK 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

6 months and still Loving it









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Seriously, I feel like it's on my forearm









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Aggie88

I've previously thought the Grand Seiko was too formal for a NATO strap but it does have a design similar to the Rolex Explorer. What do you think about the GS on a NATO?


----------



## atlbbqguy

Aggie88 said:


> I've previously thought the Grand Seiko was too formal for a NATO strap but it does have a design similar to the Rolex Explorer. What do you think about the GS on a NATO?


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jeronimocg

Aggie88 said:


> I've previously thought the Grand Seiko was too formal for a NATO strap but it does have a design similar to the Rolex Explorer. What do you think about the GS on a NATO?


Two thumbs up! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Canvas for Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Loving this great spring weather lately.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

castlk said:


> Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Canvas for Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Where's the canvas strap from? It looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

H&H Blue Ring


----------



## Knives and Lint

Beautiful spring day b-)


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Travel watch 
Multiple easily accessible time zones - tick
5 alarms - tick
Water Resistance - tick
Low care factor if lost or damaged - tick











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jeronimocg

This one for today...










Have a great Thursday, everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Public holiday here. Time to take the only non mechanical watch in my collection for a dose of vitamin D:


----------



## Gordon Fraser

MWC Coniston Vulcan


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

Still here.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Flicker

Pic taken a few moments ago but didn't set the date today - it was too far off to bother!


----------



## Slm643

Flicker said:


> Pic taken a few moments ago but didn't set the date today - it was too far off to bother!
> 
> View attachment 14093209


Very nice! Model number is missing which one is it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! Model number is missing which one is it?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the Sarx033


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Reeser1

Panerai Radiomir. Cheers!


----------



## Kulprit

Flicker said:


> Pic taken a few moments ago but didn't set the date today - it was too far off to bother!
> 
> View attachment 14093209


Last night, lying in bed, I was thinking to myself "I wonder how my SARX033 would look on a leather strap?" Now I wake up and see this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Day-4 of the Tudor's week off. Today's watch is my buddy, my pal, my faithful companion. I got this watch as a Christmas present from my parents in 1997 to replace my stolen 6309, and it was on my wrist almost-literally 24/7 for the next 20 years (I could probably count on two hands the number of times I took it off for any reason in those two decades).

Also-and I hate saying this behind the Black Bay's back-but it's so nice have a day/date back on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

My tradition is to wear a plastic watch on the day that I have a new arrival wristwatch "out for delivery "


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01

Day 4 just because I'm enjoying this one so much.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Pepsi Bezel Day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JonS1967

Oris again today. Have a great day gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

PO 8900 on a grey rainy midwestern day...


----------



## jatherly

New Zealande strap *****


----------



## jatherly

View attachment 14093849


New Zealande strap *****


----------



## El-Duderino

Tangente Thursday!


----------



## DanielSzeto

*Here is my Breitling Blackbird on vintage strap!*


----------



## Vioviv

My favorite Hammy so far ...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300







​


----------



## Flicker

Kulprit said:


> Last night, lying in bed, I was thinking to myself "I wonder how my SARX033 would look on a leather strap?" Now I wake up and see this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to be of help then!

I think it looks great on a strap. But then I don't wear bracelets - I don't like them and take them off as soon as I get a watch!

The strap I have on it is by Steveostraps in the UK and this particular one is the 'Whisky.' It is handmade, sized to my wrist and excellent quality, especially for the price. Here's a few more pics with the strap for you to get more of an idea. Not all the best pics but hope they help...


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing a tuna homage I made today.

Tuna-style case, NH35A movement I regulated to around 8 a day (which is good, considering), Dagaz chapter ring/superluminova dial/caseback.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ToBeDetermined

That's the one....


----------



## Time2Chase

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this piece! To me it has the perfect balance of vintage aesthetics but modern technology and materials. It's one of many on my list. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

Aggie88 said:


> I've previously thought the Grand Seiko was too formal for a NATO strap but it does have a design similar to the Rolex Explorer. What do you think about the GS on a NATO?


I'm lookin and I'm likin'. I def approve!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff sixty three 
Love that these guys are doing.


----------



## Time2Chase

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff sixty three
> Love that these guys are doing.


Gorgeous piece. Love almost everything about it. I Only wish they outlined the hands with lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang

Omega PO 2500D









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_214270_


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush at the forward Loadmaster station.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton on my forearm today


----------



## Ten past ten

Wearing this today.
Also posted a different pic of the same watch on a longines thread. Sorry if it's Newbie overkill.


----------



## alex26d

Thrift shop find today









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata




----------



## ronkatct

Junghans Max Bill


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

New Watch Day! SBDC053 fresh from Seiya. Swapped out the strap for a Hirsch Robby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the Doxa 1200Pro tonight


----------



## ivanos

So clean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

An odd, old Alba.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## pardayan




----------



## vexXed




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JohnM67

CW Trident GMT 38mm today:


----------



## catlike

Friday must be Black Bay day b-)


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## castlk




----------



## Jamerson

Action shot with the PAM1312


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Colt


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## dwilliams851

I think I will need to sell some watches. This thing hasn't left my wrist.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

georgeoa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your shoulder must be hella tired, been holding your arm there for 3 days!! Beautiful watch though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Watches and Wallabees - two of my favorite things. They'll probably be on my worn the whole weekend. Lol


----------



## Ninon

New recruit. Needs a new strap but the dial is lovely and I could watch the tourbillon tick away all day.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave

1815 AC


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Kulprit

Day-5 of the Tudor's week off. I had to scramble to find a battery for today's watch: a 3703-7031 electronic watch from April of 1974. When I got this watch it looked like it had never been worn. What few scratches there are all came from me (what you see in the photo are just smudges). The only indicator of its true age-other than the funky case and bracelet design-is its nearly dead lume.

Electronic watches are an interesting evolutionary dead-end, which intrigued me, and the baby-blue indices and Italian-only day wheel sealed the deal. Now, if only I could get the quick-set for the day wheel working (assuming it has one).....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Kulprit said:


> Day-5 of the Tudor's week off. I had to scramble to find a battery for today's watch: a 3703-7031 electronic watch from April of 1974. When I got this watch it looked like it had never been worn. What few scratches there are all came from me (what you see in the photo are just smudges). The only indicator of its true age-other than the funky case and bracelet design-is its nearly dead lume.
> 
> Electronic watches are an interesting evolutionary dead-end, which intrigued me, and the baby-blue indices and Italian-only day wheel sealed the deal. Now, if only I could get the quick-set for the day wheel working (assuming it has one).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm here to tell you that is a BEAUTIFUL WATCH 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Rocking some meteorite today.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 14060

116520


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Aikidosan

Put the sneakers on the Supressa today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## 3005

Going on two weeks with the Seamaster on the wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01

Same one I've had on all week.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Eldridge today


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jimiwilli

Time2Chase said:


> Love this piece! To me it has the perfect balance of vintage aesthetics but modern technology and materials. It's one of many on my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

The bracelet is amazing too, but something about the "Bond NATO" just feels right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Testing out the Explorer/Nato combo. Quite comfortable!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Heimdallr Full Steel Sea Shepherd tuna can watch







​


----------



## Weathered

Today it's the Geckota K-01 on a NATO. Wasn't sure I'd love it on the NATO strap, but I think I'm sold.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Giltfriday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit

Slm643 said:


> I'm here to tell you that is a BEAUTIFUL WATCH
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Watch for today.


----------



## Ten past ten

The one my wife gave to me back in the 90s.


----------



## umarrajs

Feeling Whimsical today:


----------



## umarrajs

Feeling Whimsical today:

View attachment 14096887
View attachment 14096889


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I really am loving the grand Seiko. I feel like I made a good decision to sell the datejust, pick up a few thousand dollars extra in cash, and get this with a much deeper blue dial and more unique look.

And now I feel like I have two significantly different blue color watches.









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## fastfras

Omega Aqua Terra 36 in blue.


----------



## Aggie88

Here's a better look at the carbon fiber dial


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*SEIKO MONACO !!!*



franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Aggie88 said:


> Here's a better look at the carbon fiber dial


That dial is awesome!!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

Timex Visicount, early 70s. Getting day and date both set is so cumbersome, I don't bother


----------



## mygiftstop

My Tag Heuer Special Edition Panamerica


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## mchilese

Just really loving this Tudor right now. It fits me pretty well. A motorcycle watch for a die-hard rider.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Taken at Woolloomooloo Bay



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Australia has a Navy! Nice watch too! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

georgeoa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone else noticed this picture has been posted 4 times since it was taken on the 22nd?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

Just got my Zelos GMT this morning. Mounted it to a silicon rally from Blu-Shark and took it a visit to a local ER. Pardon the fluorescent light.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy

Citizen diver today, which I just put on black silicone. It's probably a little big for my 6.5" wrist, but I'm okay with it. 



















Some very nice watches posted today, guys!


----------



## Slm643

Looks great to me 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## hellomms

Got this 7 days ago, and literally have not taken it off the wrist except when showering









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

View attachment DSCF0164.jpg


----------



## castlk




----------



## Ten past ten

Having a Mido day today.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dwilliams851

Small and vintage today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Getting a bit bored of this one.... But still one of my favorites from my collection









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Zurich.


----------



## jeronimocg

KaVo8 said:


> Testing out the Explorer/Nato combo. Quite comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking great!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Wearing an old one today. Still like it a lot, I have to say...










Have a great weekend, everyone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## jovani




----------



## Slm643

lakjat said:


> Getting a bit bored of this one.... But still one of my favorites from my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


And I was just going to suggest, possibly posting in the "pay it forward" thread... 
Nice one BTW!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Navitimer Heritage kinda morning









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

sa


----------



## Temps Perdu

My first Rolex!! Bought last night. Was happy that it was not a dream when I woke up this am 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## bnair

Another I got yesterday









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Flicker

Sinn 556I B


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Nodus Retrospect II - great bracelet and thinner design


----------



## Pinata




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

An oldie....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dougiebaby

Sub ND



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv




----------



## 41Mets

Triton on a date


----------



## ronkatct

Corgeut 1926


----------



## 59yukon01

Literally shoveled a ton of river rock with this one today.


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SKX with Romanian miçi









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit

Day-6 of the Tudor's week off. Today it's this little '50s Benrus bumper automatic. I love the toasted marshmallow dial with the radium burns from the hands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

The G today


----------



## ck13

Morning swim.


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster




----------



## Ten past ten

A well worn OVM black.


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orisginal

My current travel watch. On the move for 3 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## atlbbqguy

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14101513


It looks like you haven't changed watches lately. The patina is starting to develop nicely on that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Temps Perdu said:


> My first Rolex!! Bought last night. Was happy that it was not a dream when I woke up this am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Many congratulations! Enjoy it in good health and for a long time! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Have a great Sunday!

GMT II C










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Temps Perdu

jeronimocg said:


> Many congratulations! Enjoy it in good health and for a long time!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

garydusa said:


>


Was that originally bronze? It looks great regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

atlbbqguy said:


> Was that originally bronze? It looks great regardless.


Thanks, it's the Helson Titanium Stingray 47mm (on Stainless Mesh)


----------



## 41Mets

Glashütte Original Senator Sixties Panodate Green 2018 special edition

On a gunny strap

Today's photo to bring out the darker and Kelly green rather than the turquoise


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

It was time for a strap change while I wait for a new canvas replacement to the one I have I feel is too thick.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Tahitianmoon16

. Wearing my Oyster Perpetual 116000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Seiko chronograph









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Aggie88

Out for a jog / walk with the Prometheus Eagle Ray


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## 14060

Speemaster Pro.


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## bradurani




----------



## Pinata




----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks👍🏽😀🖖🏽


----------



## Kulprit

Day-7 of the Tudor's week off. Yesterday was a vintage Benrus, today is a repro Benrus. Ending the week with the same watch that began it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Took these yesterday in the yard ... I was supposed to go to our community garden to get some compost (seriously), and my spouse looks over and sees me taking these pictures.
She says, "Hey, where's my compost? What are you doing over there?"
I said: "I have a thousand boring wrist shots taken at my desk, so I'm attempting to take more interesting pictures."
She said: "Wait a second ... Did you say a thousand?"
I said, "I'll go get the compost now."


----------



## SirHorse




----------



## ronkatct

Black V3.

This week will either be a black dial week, Bambino week, or a Bauhaus week or all of the above. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## thecuborican

Day 2 of the SKX mod









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Aquacy 1769 -- a new arrival via Kickstarter -- love the abalone shell dial :- )


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the Dinner 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Orisginal

Travel watch still, for 2.5 more weeks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> It was time for a strap change while I wait for a new canvas replacement to the one I have I feel is too thick.
> View attachment 14102307
> View attachment 14102309
> View attachment 14102311
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ironically , I say timeless cool !


----------



## Watchcollector21

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> It was time for a strap change while I wait for a new canvas replacement to the one I have I feel is too thick.
> View attachment 14102307
> View attachment 14102309
> View attachment 14102311
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awsome combo,
Beautiful strap. Very cool.
G


----------



## siranak

Smart for Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13

Sunday


----------



## julio13

Sunday


----------



## franco60

Grand Seiko SBGH267









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

Picked up a new tool at work










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01

It's been another long day of yard work.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice watch and photo, @59yukon01. I always enjoy reading your posts. 

Citizen diver again for me. I recently put a black silicone strap on it. It's quite something how changing a strap can make one want to wear a watch they otherwise wouldn't. Fits my wrist a lot better than the OEM one.

This is the blue diver, but changing the strap from blue to black makes the whole thing look darker.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Ten past ten said:


> Ironically , I say timeless cool !


Thanks ...it's my favourite piece so far, lots to love about it in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome combo,
> Beautiful strap. Very cool.
> G


Thank you for the comment! The strap is fantastic & a great look with the watch. I've just always been wearing the canvas with it as it seems that's what looks best in my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Heimdallr Full Steel Sea Shepherd tuna can watch







​


----------



## jovani

Francois Pralus Carre de café noir


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Watchcollector21

Seiko Monday, putting together lots of ikea furniture today, for my sister, perfect companion for the job.












G


----------



## catlike

Rockin' a Rado this afternoon:


----------



## bigclive2011

Should have been sumthink from Sweeeden then!!

Sure you have something from Verk hiding amongst your hordes!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## pardayan




----------



## dwilliams851

This doesn't get out enough.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Carerra









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## IAmScott

Prometheus Monday for me...










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon SAR, have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007

Laco Zurich 861806


----------



## joeyramen

Monday morning hustle with my LLD


----------



## Heljestrand

Marinemaster


----------



## Kulprit

Look who's back. Sitting in the doctor's office on this overcast Monday morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

From Monster to Marinemaster I have an equal opportunity wrist.


----------



## Vioviv

Timex today!


----------



## steadyrock

Monday morning with American Airlines, Eastbound and down!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A Monday morning in the office, which almost never happens. I needed something to cheer me up on a dreary day...& not just due to weather 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8

GJ16034


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JonS1967

Took this to our YMCA Adventure Guides family camping trip this weekend.









And of course... Monaco Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that Monaco, @JonS1967. Very cool.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven on new Gunny canvas. Not sure about this combo yet....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

JonS1967... I have to agree with Sir-Guy about your classic Monaco... But I like my little Citizen it matches the leather and red stitching on the interior of my Toyota Camry 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Aggie88 said:


>


Love this piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sir-Guy said:


> Love that Monaco, @JonS1967. Very cool.


Thanks! Much appreciated! Great looking Seamaster you have there.



Slm643 said:


> JonS1967... I have to agree with Sir-Guy about your classic Monaco... But I like my little Citizen it matches the leather and red stitching on the interior of my Toyota Camry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really like the Monaco too. It seems to only get limited love around here. That's s cool looking Citizen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata




----------



## Ten past ten

Citizen today.


----------



## anrex

ma


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for triple crown









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21

bigclive2011 said:


> Should have been sumthink from Sweeeden then!!
> 
> Sure you have something from Verk hiding amongst your hordes!!


Unfortunatley I don't have anything from Sweden Clive,
I have Swiss, British,Italian, Spanish, American, Japanese & Russian, but nothing from Sweden.
Do I love that bronzo of yours mate.
Have a good one 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap






G


----------



## Toddinut

Seiko SBDC061


----------



## ronkatct

Another black dial on this page. V3 Black.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Urchin


----------



## Orisginal

Travel watch. Trusty old citizen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255




----------



## tiki5698

Just arrived today, Damasko DS30!


----------



## Apia




----------



## atlbbqguy

tiki5698 said:


> Just arrived today, Damasko DS30!
> 
> View attachment 14105973


Great looking watch. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

anrex said:


> ma


Loving the blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefmhf

I just can't seem to take this one off. I've worn it every day, save a couple events I needed to wear a suit to, for the last three weeks! With summer coming, I don't see it going anywhere anytime soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Fore!


----------



## atlbbqguy

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Fore!


Nice looking Tudor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Two days in a row for this beauty!


----------



## atlbbqguy

41Mets said:


> Two days in a row for this beauty!


Striking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

atlbbqguy said:


> Striking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Somehow these photos the last two days on the brown strap (surprisingly) have really captured the true look of this watch.


----------



## brrrdn

Zenith Chronomaster :]


----------



## Knives and Lint

Lovely day b-)


----------



## Mirabello1

41Mets said:


> Two days in a row for this beauty!


Super eye candy


----------



## atlbbqguy

Nice Lume shot of the Raven...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

D-Star


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fatalelement

Sunset and a Santos


----------



## 14060




----------



## castlk

*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch for Today*


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

SEADWELLER!


----------



## jeronimocg

41Mets said:


> Two days in a row for this beauty!


Spectacular...!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

This for me today...










Have a great Tuesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

fatalelement said:


> Sunset and a Santos
> 
> View attachment 14106379


Brilliant shot! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## marsavius




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

tu1


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## 59yukon01

I picked this one to wear today.


----------



## Grinny456

Marvelight


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton subphotique


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> Sunset and a Santos
> 
> View attachment 14106379


That's just a tremendous picture...superb! The watch is awesome as well but the picture, that's very professional looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Just before brunch, I'm wearing my first GMT, From a great WUS member..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Vioviv

Autavia 2017 on a new Heuerville strap! Thanks Stewart, I love it!

















Have a nice day all!


----------



## Toddinut

Seiko sarg005 on Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## Tycho Brahe

White Urchin


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday:-!

Longines Presence


----------



## Ten past ten

A Multifort pulsometer on blue crocodile. "Keeping it snappy".


----------



## fatalelement

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Chuso

My Armida A6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

A new fav in the stash.









Heavy metal!!


----------



## Karlisnet

Duplicate


----------



## atlbbqguy

Chuso said:


> My Armida A6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That brand is new to me. Very nice. Clean lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Chuso

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 14107907


Awesome watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Still Orient Bambino V3, but today, it is white.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

6 days in a row now with the PO on my wrist...


----------



## whyboddau

Decisions for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## jah

this just in!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## VanAdian




----------



## Slm643

whyboddau said:


> Decisions for Speedy Tuesday


OK I've been waiting for this photo! Is the one on the right a "reduced" speedy? Anyway it does look a little cramped, the subdials I mean.. Yes I like the highlight of color on the other one!! Both are nice! I prefer the left one though!! Very nice pair!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata




----------



## CPRwatch

Sla017


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## rlrobson08

Great watch! Superb build quality all-the-way-around. Great movement: B04.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Predictable on a Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## soaking.fused

Sinn-N-Out Burger


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## deweyfong

41Mets said:


> I really am loving the grand Seiko. I feel like I made a good decision to sell the datejust, pick up a few thousand dollars extra in cash, and get this with a much deeper blue dial and more unique look.
> 
> And now I feel like I have two significantly different blue color watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Go Mets!


Damn. Which GS model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## limnoman




----------



## jeronimocg

Vioviv said:


> Autavia 2017 on a new Heuerville strap! Thanks Stewart, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 14107517
> 
> 
> View attachment 14107519
> 
> 
> Have a nice day all!


Beautiful piece, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

This one for first of May.

Have a great day, everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

deweyfong said:


> Damn. Which GS model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sbga375 blue dial


----------



## Grinny456

DarthVedder said:


> Tudor Grantour
> View attachment 14108109
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


>


Haveston strap? That looks awesome Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

New










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

BigEd said:


> Beautiful design, one of the watches on my "wish list"


She's a beaut. Love the big crown and chamfer case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

After shave


----------



## anrex

Wg


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## IAmScott

Deep Blue Pro Tac









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Blue


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pardayan




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gooter

Not something I normally wear with a suit, but here goes


----------



## Vioviv

Zero Sense today!

























Have a great day y'all!


----------



## VanAdian




----------



## ronkatct

Bambino V3


----------



## lis_255




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Robotaz

C1 Grand Malvern Small Seconds



















@robotazky


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE today


----------



## jeffrx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Still rockin the Skyhawk A-T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

About. this, my daughter said, "looks like a Grandad's watch"', then she paused and said , "I really like grandad watches".


----------



## jfwund

One week straight on the wrist...


----------



## fatalelement

Santos de Cartier and my vintage Michael Pfeiffer BMW M Motorrad jacket from West Germany today


----------



## Eggsy

Tudor Heritage Chrono










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change


----------



## JLS36

Chronomat









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Seiko SUR205


----------



## Pinata




----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour and custom strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

Swiss Military DLC Chronograph (44mm) with Sapphire Crystal.
20ATM W/R with graphite dial. It comes with a Miyota deadly
accurate quartz movement that can be replaced for $23.00.

All of the $$$ on this watch went into the quality of the case and
dial. It wears really great on the wrist.

If I was back on the LG Stand at the Jersey Shore. This would be
the perfect watch.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Audemars Piguet Millenary 4101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_H70455533_


----------



## GMBarbakoff

This









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The New Tockr , what a beauty. That dial


----------



## castlk




----------



## pardayan




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro design


----------



## bradurani




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 41Mets

The beautifully made Triton subphotique today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Flicker




----------



## Sugman

Wanted another inexpensive tool watch...today is the first day using it.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Flicker said:


> View attachment 14112489
> 
> 
> View attachment 14112491


Great combination. Really like that strap on that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

White DJ for Thursday...
Hope everyone is having a great day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

atlbbqguy said:


> Great combination. Really like that strap on that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was just thinking of changing it today but decided to keep it on this one a bit longer. Yes, the grey leather works well with it but to be honest the Sarb035 is so versatile.


----------



## Flicker

atlbbqguy said:


> Great combination. Really like that strap on that watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was just thinking of changing it today but decided to keep it on this one a bit longer. Yes, the grey leather works well with it but to be honest the Sarb035 is so versatile.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## atlbbqguy

Blue on purple....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14112179


Never get tired of seeing this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## TreyH

Been a while since I've posted...Brought the Fugu to work.


----------



## rlrobson08

Stunning!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New Tockr watch


----------



## hun23

Expy









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget 9025 today


----------



## 14060

El Primero


----------



## Ten past ten

A very photogenic Victorinox today.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> The beautifully made Triton subphotique today.


Bro calm down


----------



## Slm643

Ten past ten said:


> A very photogenic Victorinox today.
> View attachment 14113459
> View attachment 14113467
> View attachment 14113473


Wow, that.. is... awesome!! 
Is it a current model?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

It was probably out about seven or eight years ago and was part of the Ambassador collection. 
Glad you like it and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## deweyfong

a-tabby said:


>


Whoa...where did you find that NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deweyfong

Sinn 155

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## a-tabby

deweyfong said:


> Whoa...where did you find that NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Amazon I think


----------



## Twehttam

Hope you’re having a great Thursday!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Bro calm down


Bro, just don't comment. No need to be an a**.


----------



## lis_255




----------



## steadyrock

Homeward Bound...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quattr




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Received 3 blushark premiers and a toxic shiznitz today, I really don't think there's a strap that would not work with this watch!


----------



## Robotaz

@robotazky


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice straps, @tiki5698! I'm getting ready to make another BluShark order myself. 

Here's my daughter trying on my Citizen diver. Shopping for some complementary NATOs for it now.


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Bro, just don't comment. No need to be an a**.


I was just poking fun at how much you like that Triton, no ill will was intended Mets.


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> I was just poking fun at how much you like that Triton, no ill will was intended Mets.


Fair enough thanks for the explanation.


----------



## maylebox

Yesterday's photo but same DB1 again today


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gamechannel




----------



## JohnM67

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## Alexander_T

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bradurani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## DMCBanshee

Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Kulprit

Apparently this guy needed a vacation: he was consistently +3spd for the first six-months I had him, but since returning from his week-off he's been running +0.3spd. I guess he just needed to relax and unwind.

I know that feeling, little Black Bay. I know that feeling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday  Pointing II LE #2


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

TGIF... Yep at the "12-1" area I managed to knock a door off its hinges a week after I got this my first Vostok! I love it 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

f3


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Again


----------



## Vioviv

Very happy Friday to you all!


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Fifty Fathoms Friday


----------



## Mazuri222

Vintage mechanical raketa and finally a brand new blue leather strap, im happy


----------



## thejollywatcher

Beater Casio at the workshop.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Ten past ten

Today, I give you my lunchtime canteen tabletop MWC.😋


----------



## ronkatct

Max Bill. I put a plastic cover over the crystal to prevent it from getting scratches. The sicralan coating can scatch.


----------



## fatalelement

PerpetuaL SC-01 today


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Vostok Amphibia 420 Case with Bronze Bezel Mod


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Duplicate


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for a second Gilt









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mchilese

An unassuming Luminox 1592. It's a gift from my father about 19 years ago. It's been with me through college and on every deployment, from above the Arctic Circle, across the Equator, over the International dateline, in Bahrain, Kuwait, and throughout the Persain Gulf. This watch has definitely taken a beating, and has some scars to prove it. But it's always been right there with me. 
It may not have much (or hardly any) monetary value, but it'll be the last watch I ever part with.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

I can't tell, and not that it makes any difference, is that a automatic or quartz? It's a beautiful watch indeed, does your dad wear a watch also? 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Slm643 said:


> I can't tell, and not that it makes any difference, is that a automatic or quartz? It's a beautiful watch indeed, does your dad wear a watch also?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


It's a quartz. He actually bought one for me and himself so that we'd have a matching pair. He still wears his pretty much daily. He uses his G-Shock when he's on the shooting range all day, and his '71 Speedmaster occasionally, but his 1592 gets the most wear.


----------



## Slm643

Great story! Thanks for your service, and for sharing with us! 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Rainy day in NYC









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

mchilese said:


> An unassuming Luminox 1592. It's a gift from my father about 19 years ago. It's been with me through college and on every deployment ... it's always been right there with me. It may not have much (or hardly any) monetary value, but it'll be the last watch I ever part with.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


That watch is literally priceless! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ten past ten

mchilese said:


> An unassuming Luminox 1592. It's a gift from my father about 19 years ago. It's been with me through college and on every deployment, from above the Arctic Circle, across the Equator, over the International dateline, in Bahrain, Kuwait, and throughout the Persain Gulf. This watch has definitely taken a beating, and has some scars to prove it. But it's always been right there with me.
> It may not have much (or hardly any) monetary value, but it'll be the last watch I ever part with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Now that is what it's all about !


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> Piaget 9025 today
> 
> View attachment 14113181


What are you taking pictures with? They always seem to turn out amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

116520


----------



## fatalelement

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> What are you taking pictures with? They always seem to turn out amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am a photographer in my spare time so I edit on my phone with Lightroom prior to posting, but I take all my pictures with either my Huawei P20 Pro or, since the last two weeks, my Huawei P30 Pro. Been sticking with Huawei (even though I have to buy them on the internet and ship them here from abroad because of the US government harassing AT&T et al. into not carrying their phones) as their cameras are, for now, far better than the competitors in the phone space. I don't like to lug my cameras around if I can avoid it, and I am pretty satisfied with the RAWs that come out of the Huaweis.

Also, to shamelessly plug my Instagrams, my normal photography one is fatalelement and my watch one is watchthedocket


----------



## Jeep99dad

Yesit's the weekend


----------



## dwilliams851

Prometheus Eagle Ray... Again.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Pinata




----------



## MuckyMark

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Haveston strap? That looks awesome Mark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, it is the Redstone. I just got this one, Forecastle canvas.


----------



## mich.g.pan

Esquire Movado with a swiss Ronda movement.


----------



## DarthVedder

Hamilton Khaki Automatic Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

Sharkey Apocalypse. New beater just arrived today.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


> Yes sir, it is the Redstone. I just got this one, Forecastle canvas.


A friend has a canvas, he makes great stuff.

It's next on my list! That Redstone is pure money, I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill again today. Haha, missed the picture! Must have been one of those days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New nato from BluShark, I was hoping it would suit the watch and I stepped out of my comfort zone a bit but I think it works well.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Archimede hand cranker on my newly arrived Barton canvas:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad

catlike said:


> Archimede hand cranker on my newly arrived Barton canvas:
> 
> View attachment 14117849
> 
> 
> View attachment 14117851


These are such nice watches


----------



## stbob




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Android Mantis. Happy Star Wars Day.


----------



## limnoman




----------



## MDT IT

Today sun..


----------



## jovani




----------



## jeronimocg

Saturdaytona...

May the 4th be with you!










And best wishes for a great weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Ten past ten

Sporting an Orient.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

LOUVER DIAL !!!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orange Monster


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Gruppo Gamma 47mm Titanium T-15 
















*


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ronkatct

My other white German Bauhaus.


----------



## blueradish

Big badass Sisu today.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## The Rook

My Seiko beater


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*SHOGUN !!!*



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine on Hirsch Robby...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## monza06




----------



## carlhaluss

Seamaster Saturday here!





Nothing better than a taste of the sea with a Laphroaig Single Malt:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## joeax61

Feeling a little slow today...


----------



## JonS1967

Started with the Speedy today.








Then switched to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

The wife surprised me with a couple watches for my birthday while overseas last week, on of which was, well, an Overseas.










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Ten past ten

Awesome timing !


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer chrono w/ Miyota quartz movement.


----------



## sikiNS

I know the date is wrong, but I had these today, as I am still in honeymoon phase


----------



## Knives and Lint

Greetings friends!...Did a little mild exploring on this beautiful spring day b-)

















































Knives Jr.'s Rangeman


----------



## Pinata




----------



## JonS1967

Jamerson said:


> The wife surprised me with a couple watches for my birthday while overseas last week, on of which was, well, an Overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Wow! Amazing surprise! You're wife, and the watch are both keepers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## anabuki




----------



## DMCBanshee

Switched for the Camo 007 and a Drink 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JonS1967

Jamerson said:


> The wife surprised me with a couple watches for my birthday while overseas last week, on of which was, well, an Overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Wow! Amazing surprise! You're wife, and the watch are both keepers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

DMCBanshee said:


> Switched for the Camo 007 and a Drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Wow! Never seen that look before. Almost tortoise? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

Saturday chores are over. Time for the old SNKL23. So light and breezy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Jamerson said:


> The wife surprised me with a couple watches for my birthday while overseas last week, on of which was, well, an Overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Wow! That is one great surprise. I was just checking that model out the other day at the local VC Boutique. Very impressive. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14120175
> View attachment 14120177


That Steelfish is one of the nicest models Breitling ever produced IMO. That beige dial is perfect with the brown leather strap as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Knives and Lint said:


> Greetings friends!...Did a little mild exploring on this beautiful spring day b-)
> 
> View attachment 14120357
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120359
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120361
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120367
> 
> 
> Knives Jr.'s Rangeman
> View attachment 14120369
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120371


Your wonderful outdoor shots are always appreciated!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jamerson said:


> The wife surprised me with a couple watches for my birthday while overseas last week, on of which was, well, an Overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Does she have any sisters?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynfanatic

70,000 reasons


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnair

My always on time GPS 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

carlhaluss said:


> That Steelfish is one of the nicest models Breitling ever produced IMO. That beige dial is perfect with the brown leather strap as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl,
i agree, it's really easy to read dial, bullet proof watch, 
i found it quite heavy on the bracelet, and I don't like the breitling leather, so I had this strap made from doubling Horween leather, so supple and comfterble.






cheers Carl
G


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

"Should've found religion."


----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## timvbs

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## timvbs

edit: double post, I hit submit once though, weird.


----------



## JOSE G

Seiko









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chronograph Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

2-Tone Roman Sunday


----------



## Slm643

This on a Sunday morning...  Waiting for some people that the spouse invited for the weekend... 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Feliz Cinco de Mayo!!!


----------



## dino8791

Knives and Lint said:


> Greetings friends!...Did a little mild exploring on this beautiful spring day b-)
> 
> View attachment 14120357
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120359
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120361
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120363
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120367
> 
> 
> Knives Jr.'s Rangeman
> View attachment 14120369
> 
> 
> View attachment 14120371


Epic post, Beautiful pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Something unusual today









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and a great Sunday to all

Tockr NoName


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

38mm....love this thing








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and a great Sunday to all
> 
> Tockr NoName


& a Prop-Job second hand ! I like it !!


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## Sullivanjt

Seiko knight with a cut-down leather strap and newly installed chinese day wheel


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Sea Dragon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Twehttam

Reflections


----------



## Knives and Lint

carlhaluss said:


> Your wonderful outdoor shots are always appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl





dino8791 said:


> Epic post, Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks Gents! I'm glad to share and also appreciate that they are appreciated b-)


----------



## atlbbqguy

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered my MPD II. Yellow bezel. Should be here this week. Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is than an Isofrane strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6







​


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning all!


----------



## marsavius

Cat watching... no pun intended.


----------



## fatalelement

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 today
Plus a lume shot! So much lume...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

Out in the sun with my sub!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## atlbbqguy

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## daveswordfish

atlbbqguy said:


> Is than an Isofrane strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's a knock off. For $25 bucks, pretty good. Not quite as good as an iso, but great alternative for other colors/sizes. Comes in 8 colors...20,22,24mm. Some guy in the UK. Search on eBay for silicone iso type. I've gotten 5 or 6 at this point and very pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## atlbbqguy

daveswordfish said:


> No, it's a knock off. For $25 bucks, pretty good. Not quite as good as an iso, but great alternative for other colors/sizes. Comes in 8 colors...20,22,24mm. Some guy in the UK. Search on eBay for silicone iso type. I've gotten 5 or 6 at this point and very pleased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Afternoon switch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne D1-500 yellow


----------



## 59yukon01

It's dirty from a little yard work.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## erikclabaugh

Wore the Venture for a Sunday in the park with my boys. This is the beat "grab and go" watch I've owned in a while.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Pinata




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## hun23

Pilot









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## pardayan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## Ten past ten

A simple Bulova.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Igorek

Zodiac


----------



## Izlatin

Mondays....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Izlatin

Ten past ten said:


> A simple Bulova.
> View attachment 14124063


Gorgeous face

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Vioviv

Another sunny day in Los Angeles ... ugh ...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I seem to be on a nato kick since receiving a few from BluShark








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr today, really digging this dial with the cut out/recessed minute markers and high raised polished hour markers. All adds depth


----------



## lis_255




----------



## marsavius

...in need of some calibration too.

View attachment 14124877


----------



## dwilliams851

Eagle Ray again.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Pam









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod 7002-7001









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ten past ten

I have to confess that I was so taken with the dial I bought lts brother.
"Meet the twins"!













I am wearing both of these today.


----------



## brooklynfanatic

2019


----------



## fatalelement

dwilliams851 said:


> Eagle Ray again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Man... that dial and the overall grey/orange combo are fantastic. As soon as I saw you post this the first time I started googling with my wallet halfway out. Luckily, I couldn't find any for sale before I got control of myself. Beautiful watch.


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron w/ DIY Cape Cod Cloth polished lugs


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 today,


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

PerpetuaL PR-03 today (although I have a Dan Henry 1970 coming today... So I'll switch when that shows)


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Izlatin said:


> Ten past ten said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple Bulova.
> View attachment 14124063
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous face,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it's just a great pattern.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk[/QU
Click to expand...


----------



## Mjay10016

Can’t teach class😎


----------



## Flicker




----------



## ronkatct

Bing Bing Binger


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brianmazanec

This amazing machine just arrived. Never seen anything like it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

PerpetuaL is taking a nap in the case, as the Dan Henry showed up. Wanted a supercompressor but I also tend to dive, so I didn't want a vintage one (but I wanted it to look vintage!)

Luckily, Dan Henry had one just for me.


----------



## Shojo510

Fresh out of the shipping box, ahhh the smell of bubble wrap Lol, new to me

Dagaz Typhoon TII

Thanks Dave!


----------



## yankeexpress

Titanium


----------



## tenge

Bad date i know


----------



## Pinata




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

007









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenTT




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Maybe the least expensive in my collection, but not the least loved 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Just got the new amphibia, it's great!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## soufiane

Dojo Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## castlk




----------



## fastfras

monday blues.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

erikclabaugh said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott

16570 L-series, Everest Leather strap


----------



## crdiv6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

a Tuesday with Speedy...


----------



## pardayan




----------



## ARMADUK

fastfras said:


> monday blues.


Such a lovely watch and at 38mm just a perfect size


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## issey.miyake

Just another day in the office


----------



## Crate410

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Omegafanboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven Venture II on original bracelet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Izlatin

Aggie88 said:


>


One of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I knew I missed having a date complication, but last week it hit me just how much. So this week I'm seeing if I can make a daily driver of this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

ex1


----------



## Heljestrand

It wears smaller than you'd expect.


----------



## JonS1967

PAM again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## 14060

Cosmonaute.


----------



## Izlatin

Beautiful Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

JonS1967 said:


> PAM again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not? It's a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

New arrival.... finally broke my PADI virginity.


----------



## Grinny456

*Back on Bracelet tomorrow.*


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day!


----------



## JohnM67

This:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ashexilum

Lander today on a Bulova moonwatch strap. I rather like the black against that sea green


----------



## ronkatct

Bing Bing Bingray


----------



## Sugman




----------



## erikclabaugh

For Tudor Tuesday...


----------



## fatalelement

I know it's Speedy Tuesday but I wore that plenty recently, so I'm doin the Dan Henry again


----------



## tvterry1

96B257 with new sports band.b-)

tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## flyingpicasso

Nomos Club Dunkel, strapped on a new khaki NATO


----------



## Ten past ten

Wearing an Aerowatch today.


----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## rlrobson08

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Amazing surprise! You're wife, and the watch are both keepers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Great wife! I have owned VC from 1982. Superb watch. What are you going to say when the Rolex fanatic tries to convince you ( in vain) of the superiority of Rolex. LOL! Wear this watch in good health! Congratulations on your wife.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> .


Now that you've had it a while are you still not catching things on the 12 o'clock crown?


----------



## fastfras

ARMADUK said:


> Such a lovely watch and at 38mm just a perfect size


I almost sold it a week ago - so glad the buyer backed out. It's now a keeper.


----------



## American Jedi

Keeping my eye on the canopy w/ my JLC NSA.


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Now that you've had it a while are you still not catching things on the 12 o'clock crown?


No issue at all with the watch shape. Doesn't hit things.


----------



## dino8791

Wow! Great posts today ^









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

41Mets said:


> .


I feel like this doesn't get enough props!! What an uncommon yet under-appreciated reissue of a classic. Does it wear as good as it looks? I've never had the good fortune to see one in person.


----------



## 41Mets

fatalelement said:


> I feel like this doesn't get enough props!! What an uncommon yet under-appreciated reissue of a classic. Does it wear as good as it looks? I've never had the good fortune to see one in person.


They're certainly rare. From what I hear, the company only makes a few hundred watches a year. I guess I was lucky enough to come across The Watch in person twice. Once in Paris at a small watch store, probably not too long after they came out, and the second time at a very small store in the Philadelphia area. What I can say is that the first time I saw it it made enough of an impression on me that there must have been two or three times since then, in random threads that were started by other people on this forum, where I commented on the quality of the Triton and its bracelet. There were many other times where the watch popped into my head for a one reason or another, and I couldn't remember the name of it.

The interesting thing is that the impression that this watch gave me is eerily similar to the impression that Page and Cooper says it has given the majority of the people that have purchased the watch from them. People have come into their place for other watches, have seen this watch, has left the store not having purchased it, have not been able to get it out of their mind and have come back to purchase it. They've done an interesting YouTube review on it where they talk about this phenomenon.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

FC Rally Healey









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13

Signal Orange Halios Seaforth Gen III with matching ISOfrane

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SuperScope96

FOIS on a 1125 (617 Endlinks) #SpeedyTuesday


----------



## texag03

Monta triumph. Can't get enough of this watch.


----------



## hun23

BLNR GMT









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Irony Aluminium.


----------



## sarox42

One my my favs









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

atlbbqguy said:


> Why not? It's a beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mgmcaleer

Grand Seiko


----------



## SpankyMcGee




----------



## Astrodrew22

Vostok Precision Class! Soviet "chronometer," still keeping time beautifully.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

H. Moser Monard today.









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Barge

What the hell is wrong with you again this is my worldtimer, BTW the hands are custom. *stop stealing my images!
*


Spin66 said:


> View attachment 14123401


----------



## pardayan

hun23 said:


> BLNR GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


One of my favorites. I ordered one before it will discontinue.


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

41Mets said:


> They're certainly rare. From what I hear, the company only makes a few hundred watches a year. I guess I was lucky enough to come across The Watch in person twice. Once in Paris at a small watch store, probably not too long after they came out, and the second time at a very small store in the Philadelphia area. What I can say is that the first time I saw it it made enough of an impression on me that there must have been two or three times since then, in random threads that were started by other people on this forum, where I commented on the quality of the Triton and its bracelet. There were many other times where the watch popped into my head for a one reason or another, and I couldn't remember the name of it.
> 
> The interesting thing is that the impression that this watch gave me is eerily similar to the impression that Page and Cooper says it has given the majority of the people that have purchased the watch from them. People have come into their place for other watches, have seen this watch, has left the store not having purchased it, have not been able to get it out of their mind and have come back to purchase it. They've done an interesting YouTube review on it where they talk about this phenomenon.


I am 25 minute drive from page & cooper Jay,
I have made an appointment in June to visit them and try this watch on.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Last night and this morning













G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

MKII Sea-fighter!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Love my 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

MKII Sea-fighter!
View attachment 14129719


----------



## 41Mets

Watchcollector21 said:


> I am 25 minute drive from page & cooper Jay,
> I have made an appointment in June to visit them and try this watch on.
> Cheers
> G


Very cool. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Slm643

This, on a chilly spring morning.. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

15300


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

wed


----------



## Reeser1

Radiomir


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## dgaddis




----------



## 59yukon01

Staying with this one.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Houston77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai

pre 1920s Favre-Leuba trench watch


----------



## JohnM67

Tudor BB 58 again today:


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm wearing my Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 today 
I love this watch, the movement of course but also the dial, the wonderful blue, bold 60 and yellow 24-hr hand


----------



## Vioviv

Lew & Huey Riccardo! Good morning all!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

PO2500









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito




----------



## jfwund

Still smitten with how the PO reveals different shades of blue in different light. From dark navy, almost black, to a bright cobalt blue in the sun, like today...


----------



## Nevets750

This just arrived. JLC Master Compressor Navy Seals. LE of 1500 pieces. I had one a couple years back and sold it, but always regretted that decision. I found this one and am happy to have it back on my wrist! Pretty sure I'm going to send it to the JLC repair center for a check up and to see if the bezel markers can be refinished.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

"I think I'm turning Japanese"


----------



## Technarchy

Alpinist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchcollector21

Nevets750 said:


> This just arrived. JLC Master Compressor Navy Seals. LE of 1500 pieces. I had one a couple years back and sold it, but always regretted that decision. I found this one and am happy to have it back on my wrist! Pretty sure I'm going to send it to the JLC repair center for a check up and to see if the bezel markers can be refinished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


So glad you got that one back Steven,
Very very cool. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change


----------



## ronkatct

Mako Blue


----------



## Nevets750

Watchcollector21 said:


> So glad you got that one back Steven,
> Very very cool.
> G


Thanks Gino. Great to hear from you! I've been a bit slack about posting and need to get back in the habit!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## J.D.B.

Nicely modded by one of our own


----------



## sanjosie

Alpina Seastrong on tt silicone strap


----------



## LeftAngle




----------



## erikclabaugh

Monta today


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Heavy rain today, better to use a diver's.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## joeax61

This one!


----------



## Bakulimaw

Classic Casio


----------



## Elarock

Well I was helping to move today so I couldn't run to my watch box to put on a 'nicer' piece  Still a lovely old Seiko with a pretty unusual blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Was gonna wear something different for a change, but as always when I get a new piece, it dominates for a bit (even though this is probably my cheapest watch, I love it).









Took a walk around outside...









And met a friend!









Also made an irresponsible decision and bought one of these Seiko Dawn Greys from Europe since they are a Euro-only edition but this is one of my favorite color combos ever!


----------



## thelastcry08

Glycine combat sub GoldenEye GL 0093









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

thelastcry08 said:


> Glycine combat sub GoldenEye GL 0093


Ive seen one of these in the flesh at a local AD. Very beautiful watch, my favourite of the Combat Sub range.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

crdiv6 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! That's a seriously cool piece of wrist candy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Mhutch said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

anrex said:


> wed


Awesome in general but the canvas strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy


----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jeronimocg

Good day, everyone!

The GMT today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Nevets750

JLC Master Compressor Chrono










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

th2


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Kulprit

I'm trying to source some extra links for this bracelet so it'll be just a tad looser. In the meantime, I had planned on swapping to a leather strap last night and I had even mentally chosen which strap from my "box o' straps" would look best.

Sadly, that's the first time I realized this watch had 20mm lugs; the only 20s I have are NATOs. 

So on the bracelet she stays...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Komodo in the sun








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ARMADUK

For VICTORY!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Flicker

FordHammie said:


> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Oooh - a whole new category of picture - watches in the wing mirror! Like it.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Eberhard Champion Valjoux 7750


----------



## Ragl

Archimede Outdoor on the Pass Around......









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Flicker

Oops, dust on the crystal!


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## slorollin




----------



## 612pab

Pelagos LHD baby!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Double German today
Glashutte-Original and Steinway


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Slm643

41Mets said:


> Double German today
> Glashutte-Original and Steinway


All I want to know is where do you get the strength to carry that piano around all day? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Slm643 said:


> All I want to know is where do you get the strength to carry that piano around all day?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Have you seen my forearms?


----------



## deweyfong

16570 on leather today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Blue day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

What is this watch? Love horizontal lugs and the logo



Mikefable said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Well, it was raining !


----------



## fatalelement

Grey skies, blue suit, and a watch with some of each. 
Santos de Cartier with the silver guilloche dial today.


----------



## ronkatct

Relax


----------



## DMCBanshee

Valjoux Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Trekker


----------



## tiki5698

Feels like summer!! (Almost)


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Armida A6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08

Slm643 said:


> All I want to know is where do you get the strength to carry that piano around all day?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hey, matches you tat.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

ARMADUK said:


> What is this watch? Love horizontal lugs and the logo


Is a military Industries! Custom hands added!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Mikefable said:


> Is a military Industries! Custom hands added!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx, found it. It looks tits!


----------



## garydusa

*Fonderia Navale





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

garydusa said:


> *Fonderia Navale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...too many pictures, I know..:roll
> *


Killer strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Love this thing...on practically anything!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Love this thing...on practically anything!
> View attachment 14134133
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd the nato come from??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

fatalelement said:


> Grey skies, blue suit, and a watch with some of each.
> Santos de Cartier with the silver guilloche dial today.


That is one g/dm gorgeous watch. Pretty good pictures too!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zodiac Grand Rally


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Mikefable said:


> Where'd the nato come from??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BluShark...awesome quality. If you want something more refined get the AlphaPremier straps, well worth the extra few bucks.

This is from the AlphaShark line, very well made, nice & smooth, hardware is top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Picked up this beauty this week. Snzf 'Mashu edition'









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Friday all


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer quartz. 
Miyota movement.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

garydusa said:


> *Fonderia Navale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...too many pictures, I know..:roll
> *


I love all watches and that fact that this watch exists and that you posted the pics for us is awesome! I didn't know about this one.
If you were wearing this and I met you, I would be afraid that you could kill me with that thing. It's like a medieval weapon. Love it!!


----------



## JonS1967

All week!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Scuba Steve Pelagos!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## castlk




----------



## hondowatch2




----------



## TNesher




----------



## Bakulimaw

Friday Morning Watch


----------



## NU2XPCS

Bertucci A-2T Vintage.


----------



## tenge




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jeronimocg

TGIF! Happy Friday, everyone!

Going with the B-1 today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## VCmember




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01

Yep.....I did it again.


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

SOLAR POWER !!!


----------



## Izlatin

Friday Casual









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Tudor S&G









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Prayers for Peaceful Friday


----------



## Heljestrand

Just a Seiko


----------



## al358




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A quick strap change & it's just like new again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

New purchase, just arrived. Off the bracelet and onto a strap straight away!
Seiko Cocktail Time 'Fuyugeshiki' (Winter Landscape) - loving that dial! I wondered whether it would be as impressive in person. It definitely is and more so!!

(no idea why first pic rotated on uploading - not like that in the original??!)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander GMT

TGIF


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## mizzy

a Tudor...


----------



## crdiv6

A vintage Junghans Tonneau from 1932 with the pointed-star logo (IG: @jsp_watches)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*ZiLLA
















*


----------



## texag03

Oris 65 on nato. Friday fun.


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday!


----------



## ronkatct

Relax


----------



## Elarock

Love Alpina. Just wish they would add some smaller case sizes as an option. gah


----------



## Elarock

Such a lovely dial. sheesh


----------



## Elarock

I really like the 'Aquis' on the dial on the newer versions. I still have my orig. Aquis Date with grey dial with green bezel. Just doesn't get much wrist time due to it's case size.


----------



## Apia




----------



## AllanR

My blingy new Bulgari Diagono Magnesium Chrono arrived today. On my wrist.


----------



## smalleq

Nomos by TheVindits


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Ten past ten

A few shots from a car park.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Longines 12.68


----------



## Maxy

Soh2


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing the tuna I made today - another sunny day which has been a welcome addition to San Francisco's recent streak.

This one is cobbled together from an NH35 I spent a week or so regulating, a Dagaz dial/hands/caseback, and a case from China. Depth-tested and screwdown crown, so this serves as my beater.


----------



## Temps Perdu

Stowa Flieger 40 on a Toxic Rogue









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswarner1011

Stuckx Rock









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Zenith


----------



## Slm643

Mirabello1 said:


> Zenith


Beautiful!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

After a few whiskies and a change of watches, I have to admit that there was always an easy, dignified and cost effective way to scratch that itch.
View attachment 14136753


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

SBBN031, just in from Seiya.

Embarrassed to admit that this is the fourth time I've bought a 300m Tuna. Just keep 'em, man!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## brianmazanec

Boom









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A vintage with heat-blued hands on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend.


----------



## Vioviv

brianmazanec said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's a cool watch! Love the A/m system.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidNYC

Tudor Black Bay Dark


----------



## AllanR

brianmazanec said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Very nice watch.


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

erikclabaugh said:


> Longines 12.68


Really fantastic piece! Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk




----------



## pardayan

My GMT Master 2 16710 "coke" from 90's


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks😊🖖🏽


----------



## jameswarner1011

Arrived yesterday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fledaron

Zelos Hammerhead

What the ....... patina is grey???? anybody an idea whats wrong?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Just bought a new NATO for my Hammy to wear today.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jeronimocg

Enjoying Saturday at home with the SkyD...

Have a great weekend, everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Haven't worn this for a while.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Having a monster of a weekend.


----------



## dwilliams851

So much more comfortable on rubber.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

Getting ready for a morning flight









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani




----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette MPD II. Just came in this week. Really comfortable on the stock rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

Twinsixty 2


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*MONSTER !!!*



Ten past ten said:


> Having a monster of a weekend.
> View attachment 14137987


----------



## thejollywatcher

I


























Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## JonS1967

Wore these yesterday, just didn't have a chance to post. Happy Saturday!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 14134561


Awesome watch and photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

VCmember said:


>


Interesting piece. What are your impressions? Love the Art Deco style!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Strap change, been wearing this Bosphorus rolled edge canvas strap on my Hamilton Khaki although it was bought for the BigEye. Thought it was due for some wrist time.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Tomorrow much of the world will celebrate Mothers Day

In honor of my mother, 82 years young still active and looking after my 92 year old father, today, I will wear the watch her and my father presented to me on my 21st birthday back in 1986


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: WRUW RIGHT NOW?*

I'm missing something...



Oh, there it is... ;-)


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Orient Bambino


----------



## Marauderadam

Wearing my first ever grail, the black dial Tissot Heritage Visodate. Enjoying one of the first beautiful days of spring in Ontario.


----------



## Ten past ten

Hey JonS1967,






Love that Eterna it's a very cool watch.


----------



## Jesus Jones

Ready for summer!! Too bad it's raining...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NU2XPCS

Orient Ray II on a nice supple Barton leather Nato.


----------



## NU2XPCS

Sorry, camera date is wrong. Look at date on watch.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex 16613


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

King Seiko


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino v3. The v3 is my favorite and black is getting to be my favorite.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## J.D.B.

Almost black


----------



## juventus




----------



## maylebox

I've been wearing this one all week


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Very nice Indeed. 
I seem to have similar tastes as you sir.
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## djh074




----------



## djh074

Christopher Ward C69 Trident Pro bronze


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Speedy on Cincy Straps stealth bond.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## 59yukon01

7 hours of spreading mulch wearing this one today. Ibuprofen is my friend right now. I'm getting too old for this .....


----------



## 41Mets

GS today


----------



## deweyfong

41Mets said:


> GS today


Gorgeous! Snowflake or not, it's this one I love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

deweyfong said:


> Gorgeous! Snowflake or not, it's this one I love.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is and under the radar stand out. I happen to think this case variance, I think it's 44gs, is the best-looking case shape. It's got wider flatter loves and I think it's it's closer to the wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Slm643

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


I really like this one, and it just might be my first mechanical gmt!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Ten past ten said:


> Hey JonS1967,
> View attachment 14139227
> Love that Eterna it's a very cool watch.


Thank you kindly. It's truly amazing in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

An unusually heavy weekend so far. Not long out of bed on this glorious sunny Sunday and time to shake off the alcohol induced cobwebs and visit Mum. (it's Mother's Day here)

Anonimo Epurato DLC for as little glare as possible b-) :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## issey.miyake

Loving this watch and the angles!!



















Hesalite!


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Adelaide 
Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU with Tritium Luuuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## plibber

Taking care of the kids on Mother's Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Bad late-night, post-poker, back porch lighting on the Invicta.
Good night, all.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## jeronimocg

Jeep99dad said:


> Nodus Retrospect


Beautiful piece! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Wearing the MM300 today...

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

SRP577


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atlbbqguy

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14140459
> View attachment 14140461
> View attachment 14140463


Nice looking patina!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex


----------



## Slm643

Sunday, coffee time..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Domed SKX399










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

Today will be TISSO


----------



## afechete

Deep Tech today


----------



## Tricky73

I sold my silver dial, silver bezel oris and purchased this at the weekend in its place.


----------



## Tanjecterly

For Mother’s Day


----------



## Jeep99dad

jeronimocg said:


> Beautiful piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you  these guys have taken the retro to the next level with this gen II. Love it. Was hard to pick a favorite color. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad

jeronimocg said:


> Wearing the MM300 today...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome wrist shot and view 
What strap is that ?


----------



## warsh

New custom single pass from Rover Haven straps. Myron was so great to deal with and I think this is a nice pairing for the Lorier Falcon with its green waffle dial and gilt accents


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome wrist shot and view
> What strap is that ?


Thank you, my friend. It's a Crafter Blue, made specifically for the MM300, it's extremely comfortable, particularly with the buckle with extension. You can check them at the Strapcode website.

Hope you're having a great weekend too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

H556-5029 "Pre-Arnie" on its proper bracelet. I do t know what it is about these 80's SEIKO hybrids, but I love them.


----------



## 41Mets

Triton


----------



## hun23

Diver this am


----------



## castlk




----------



## djh074

Oris Sixty-Five


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## dwilliams851

Back to orange









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Still a monster of a weekend.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jfwund




----------



## Slm643

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*



NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14141223
> View attachment 14141225
> 
> 
> View attachment 14141227
> View attachment 14141229


Did that come with the bezel? I love it!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Little lume shot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

In the fountain


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*



Slm643 said:


> Did that come with the bezel? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


 Thanks !! It sure did, & it does rotate ! I like the blue ion too. I think these are still available where I got mine. PM me if your interested.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Laco day on the Cuesta Ridge.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge




----------



## Parsival

Happy Mother's Day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Relaxing on the front porch with my 30 year old Eberhard Triple Date Moonphase Chrono on Jones in Tokyo leather


----------



## joshposh




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## 612pab

My Bell & Ross BR0390
Shout out to my wife. Happy mothers day









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Rainy afternoon in Hilton Head


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post but had a great time celebrating Mother's Day with the fam. Been wearing the New Nodus gen II Retrospect on its bracelet


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pinata




----------



## Vioviv

View attachment 14142515


----------



## Orisginal

Ball today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

The weather was nice and the M3 had gotten extremely dirty, so I figured I'd solve both problems at the same time - car wash, and a drive.

Dan Henry 1970 on an orange ISOfrane with a sweatshirt and bracelet to match!


----------



## bbasch

tag aquaracer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Toddinut

Seiko sbdc061


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## lawmanhdg

Not wearing right now... Just picked up a Fossil Crewmaster hybrid smartwatch for cheap. Needs a new band and a good cleaning.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk




----------



## jameswarner1011

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twinning 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

SUB!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

SUB!


----------



## Mreal75

jameswarner1011 said:


> Twinning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Love that lume! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Seiko 5.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Bakulimaw

Digi Tuna salad.


----------



## jovani




----------



## RSDA

Happy Monday.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

m/


----------



## Kulprit

I've just felt like wearing this recently:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of meteorite.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MSugarman

On a rainy cold spring NYC morning, I'm thinking of another time zone








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

145.022 on a kizzie Apollo-pattern NASA strap shortly before realizing I forgot to set the time


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## DMCBanshee

Invicta Valjoux 7750


----------



## brrrdn

*Ω* _Seamaster _:]


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongy

Montblanc Timewalker 7188


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A bit more refined of a nato (BluShark AlphaPremier Ultra Luxury) and this colour tanks out a bit more in the sun, the quality is fantastic!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Citizen NH8350 Blue.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14142513
> 
> 
> View attachment 14142515


I've been thinking hard about adding one of those to the collection before I leave California. How are you liking yours?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## august1410

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

RidingDonkeys said:


> I've been thinking hard about adding one of those to the collection before I leave California. How are you liking yours?
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


I'm a huge fan and highly recommend especially w/a CA connection. I wrote a review about the Caliber 1001 about a year after owning it, and the thread contains some other really good observations from other members:::
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/4-ye...ield-watch-cal-1001-gada-get-one-4805791.html

I also wrote a quick review of the smaller 38mm Weiss model released last year:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/weis...ersatile-comfortable-field-watch-4817417.html


----------



## Ten past ten

Just a sucker for a pretty face.


----------



## Vioviv

+1 sec since Wednesday morning (May 8th) ... I'm really impressed with this movement, which was made by Concepto, a company I never heard of until I bought the watch. I admit that the crown-less gimmick appealed to me (something different, innit?) but now I'm just blown away by the accuracy.

Have a nice day all!


----------



## lis_255




----------



## Slm643

Almost half a month on wrist.. No end in sight!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Seiko 5


----------



## Watchcollector21

Crazy few days,


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tiki5698

Damasko hit a home run with the DS30.


----------



## 41Mets

GS


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Greetings strangers and friends! Need your help please. I consider this my "home forum" even though I'm active elsewhere. Usually I'm hitting "Like" on your posts. Today I'm actually posting to show off my latest acquisition AND to ask for your best advice...

My excitement to finally get myself a Poljot OKEAH Reissue watch (pic 1 below) was dulled upon its arrival. The bluing on the crown is sloppy (pic 2 below); some of it was slopped over the edge of the crown and easily chipped off. And also, it's running 26 or 27 seconds slow despite featuring the vaunted Poljot 3133 movement.

I told the seller (based in EU; I'm in USA) about the crown, and he rejected my request to send a replacement crown. As for the timing, should I expect better? The movement (pic 3 below) appears to be adjustable, as I see a +/- on it, but I do NOT see a lever to actually do the adjusting.























So my question is: Would you send the watch back? I'll be tallying your votes, yes/no, to help guide my decision, as I'm relatively new to this hobby and I greet you as experts. And if you have any suggestion of what YOU would do, I'll be grateful for your suggestion.

Thanks! And greetings from rainy Brooklyn, NY U.S.A.


----------



## sanjosie

PAM112


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

41Mets said:


> GS


That dial colour is sooo awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That dial colour is sooo awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It certainly is a very deep shade of blue for a Sunburst dial.


----------



## JLS36

Sealander on das









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


So awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander GMT


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> GS today


I'm still sad about the Rolex. Albeit a worthy upgrade.


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> I'm still sad about the Rolex. Albeit a worthy upgrade.


I don't think if it as an upgrade. It may be an ever so slight downgrade but one with a significant cash difference so well worth it to me. Probably like the datejust more if I only owned one watch, but with four that I really enjoy I'm happy with where I'm at.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

At my daughters soccer game








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Cuervo y Sobrinos









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Seiko


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Cuervo y Sobrinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Not seen often, really cool pieces! Great watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

ZM-73 said:


> Adina
> View attachment 14145441


That's a sweet dial, I've never heard of the brand...guess I need to do some research!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## drhr

RO


----------



## O2AFAC67

Quick cell phone cam shot from yesterday morning but still wearing this kit today. I was just along for the ride on the way to see our brand new identical twin baby granddaughters!!!


----------



## Kent302

Orient Defender. less than 6+ sec. a day.


----------



## yankeexpress

GBD-800SLG is a Bluetooth StepTracker


----------



## MDT IT

ORIENT RAY RAVEN II


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jeronimocg

The 16613... And espresso doppio.

Have a great Tuesday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## c-bat




----------



## ZM-73

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's a sweet dial, I've never heard of the brand...guess I need to do some research!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're fine watches. Mostly quartz, but have a few autos.


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX011J


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kulprit

Again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## anrex

Tu


----------



## phsan007

Bradjhomes said:


>


So stunning!

Brad, do you mind telling me what is the reference of this Rado?

BR,
Phelipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Seiko Superior series LE


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽😊


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bradjhomes

phsan007 said:


> So stunning!
> 
> Brad, do you mind telling me what is the reference of this Rado?
> 
> BR,
> Phelipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just known as the Rado True from 8-9 years ago.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Heritage Startimer GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Aggie88

Love that Breitling! What model is that?



anrex said:


> Tu


----------



## timvbs




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Breitling Navitimer D30022


----------



## RobMc

Having a little fun on this 45 degree NYC May morning! MAY! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Vioviv

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Slm643

A few quick shots of my DW-5735d - 1b 35th anniversary...




















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## nuvolablue01

Only briefly taken off my wrist to get this perfect shot.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Swiss watch in Japanese car.


----------



## Ten past ten

Atlantic in the garden.


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 612pab

Lum Tec Combat X









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC




----------



## fatalelement




----------



## quattr




----------



## nitro450exp




----------



## MarkieB

BB 41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GS today
And checked the time for the first time in about a week. Not bad...


----------



## Ten past ten

quattr said:


> View attachment 14147527


. That's a beautiful watch you have there.


----------



## primabaleron

190

[


----------



## garydusa

*HEROIC 18*


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DMCBanshee

Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## timepiececollector

How not to love this face.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

i.razvan said:


>


Oh my GOODNESS. Wow. Does this beauty have a name? Besides "gorgeous," I mean? How about a model #?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr


----------



## Bakulimaw

Shock Solar today.


----------



## i.razvan

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Oh my GOODNESS. Wow. Does this beauty have a name? Besides "gorgeous," I mean? How about a model #?


Thank you ! It's the Longines Heritage 1973


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Glycine









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

CW:


----------



## castlk




----------



## O2AFAC67

This evening prior to leaving for a graduation event at U of H...


----------



## atlbbqguy

Something from New Zealand...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

SSSSSpeedy!


----------



## titusdelossantos

MM300









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## jeronimocg

Have a great Wednesday!

IWC Mark XVII...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Stealthy today:


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## jovani




----------



## soundless




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

One of these...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## shine0727

Casio G-shock DW5600E-1V










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Finally got a 20mm strap for this, so new shoes for this guy until I can get some spare links for its bracelet (hopefully without having to pay Seiko's ridiculous prices for them).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Grinny456

Back on Bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01

One more day.....


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 14147813
> 
> 
> View attachment 14147815
> 
> 
> View attachment 14147817


That's a beauty!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

38mm & barely notice it on the wrist while on the nato








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

My first Anniversary G-Shock got this in the mail yesterday!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## gfauctions

Tudor Black Bay Blue


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Seiko 6309-7049 I just picked up from an auction site for a great price.


----------



## garydusa

*ARMIDA A1 BRONZE45


































*


----------



## erikclabaugh

1803 from 1972...


----------



## Fjallrav

16600










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronkatct

Datejust


----------



## Vioviv

TCM again today, running +2 seconds over the week ...


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## Arclite

Desk ops with my H556-5029...I can't get enough of this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m/


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Hamilton Khaki









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Eterna bronze









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Frieko 5.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector today


----------



## Fronnzy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Bout to change jobs so I'm losing this view and great WRUW backdrop....

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## al358




----------



## marsavius

90's Fossil w/ wood inlays. Yes I know the day is wrong.


----------



## El-Duderino

PO at the gym.


----------



## Itubij

Love the way it fits...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.









Today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

Taking the PO Master out for
A walk with a Deep blue hooked up









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310

Frédérique constant runabout gmt on blue alligator strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the Farer Pendine Chrono on their blue rubber strap.


----------



## Aggie88

Switching to a chocolate brown strap. Have a good evening!


----------



## Slm643

Aggie88 said:


> Switching to a chocolate brown strap. Have a good evening!


Very nice combo, I love the bezel on that beauty! I must have that strap for my Sarw019 Chocodial 20mm, if I pm you will you ship it to me? 
Seriously what is the brand?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Slm643 said:


> Very nice combo, I love the bezel on that beauty! I must have that strap for my Sarw019 Chocodial 20mm, if I pm you will you ship it to me?
> Seriously what is the brand?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hirsch Medici


----------



## Aggie88

Slm643 said:


> Very nice combo, I love the bezel on that beauty! I must have that strap for my Sarw019 Chocodial 20mm, if I pm you will you ship it to me?
> Seriously what is the brand?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hirsch Medici


----------



## Aggie88

Slm643 said:


> Very nice combo, I love the bezel on that beauty! I must have that strap for my Sarw019 Chocodial 20mm, if I pm you will you ship it to me?
> Seriously what is the brand?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hirsch Medici


----------



## ZM-73

New arrival; Balticus Bronze Wave.














BALWB01


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14151605


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Bakulimaw

Public watch.


----------



## catlike




----------



## jeronimocg

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!

This morning...










And now...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Flicker

View attachment 14151973


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## pardayan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

I think I've said before that I wear my watches 24/7, regardless of what I'm doing. Obviously, if I'm wearing a vintage watch or any watch on a leather strap I'm not going to wear it if I'm going to get wet or sweaty. So in those instances I have a quartz Traser that I'll switch to before bed so I've got a well-lumed watch for the night and one that's water resistant for my morning shower.

Well, this morning I forgot to take the Traser off when I put on the SARX, so now I'm sitting at work wearing two watches like an idiot.










The sad thing is that I was already at work for at least ten minutes before I noticed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing my green Nodus Retrospect genII today. I'm liking the bracelet too even tho I'm usually a strap guy


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

A long time since I had a Panerai on my wrist. PAM 721:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Unfortunately the new view is lacking compared to the old one:

Old:








New:
View attachment 14152875


But I'll figure out a new wristshot backdrop. Anyway, on to the watch:


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## T268

40s Salmon dial UG. Aw yeah.


----------



## garydusa

*Gruppo Gamma 
















*


----------



## Apia




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

Fresh strap change









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ten past ten

Rockin a Roamer.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin Lambda.

It is actually a good lookin' homage with blue hands.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## monsieurxu

Racing Green Millesime Merveilleux today. Have a great Friday ahead guys!


----------



## Ten past ten

Seen some good feedback for this brand.
Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## Ten past ten

Sorry I was referring to the amazingly well priced Guanqin .


----------



## dino8791

Past couple of days, I really enjoy wearing this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## stbob

_SNZG13J1_


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sinn 103st scratched-crystal mod


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tumbler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Goodnight, Tuna.


----------



## watchmatician

Just did a 5k with Batman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Pelagos!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> Bout to change jobs so I'm losing this view and great WRUW backdrop....
> 
> Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500 today
> 
> View attachment 14150151
> 
> 
> View attachment 14150153


Really great view, can't be too hard taking a break and staring out the window there. My office view definitely isn't that nice.

Always fantastic pictures too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

i.razvan said:


>


Man, I really love this piece! I'm a Longines fan in general, but this piece really has presence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> Unfortunately the new view is lacking compared to the old one:
> 
> Old:
> View attachment 14152873
> 
> 
> New:
> View attachment 14152875
> 
> 
> But I'll figure out a new wristshot backdrop. Anyway, on to the watch:
> 
> View attachment 14152879
> 
> 
> View attachment 14152881


That sucks...and here I just commented on your view from a previous post lol. I'm sure there will be some other "fortune" for a "misfortune".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed




----------



## Bakulimaw

View attachment 14154117


----------



## bearbear

Grand Seiko today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 00st

My Reverso for today.


----------



## JohnM67

BB58 Today:


----------



## hollywoodphil

(From earlier today.)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## jovani




----------



## dwilliams851

Trying to hold my wrist still after cycling too hard.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Hip choice of the new generation.. back in 1924


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Kulprit

The SARX033 is being temperamental so we default back to Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Filson Journeyman GMT - Happy Friday watch peeps.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and happy Friday 
I'm wearing a Farer like every Friday, i went with the Limited Edition Pointing II on the Farer blue rubber strap, which is really good.

TGIF


----------



## lcarver

Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a great weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Davosa Argonautic


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Itubij

A fun and affordable watch to wear. Nicely detailed too...


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Panda









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

This morning...










Happy Friday, everyone!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Oris Friday for me!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day!


----------



## fatalelement

1980 Piaget today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Temps Perdu

Nato today









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Panda - better pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

After work Bulova shots.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex

f-


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ronkatct

5. Love the reddish brown strap.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## calbear13

View attachment 14156159


GO PanoReserve!


----------



## 41Mets

Sorry for the slew of pictures today, but for some reason I feel like I got a bunch of really good ones.

I also thought, just after my last photo, that it's the only thing I've ever owned where I look at it pretty much with the same feeling of awe as I did the first time I put it on.


----------



## Aggie88

Finally got my Sinn6015 moonphase chronograph back from service after 5 months without the crystal being replaced! Off to RGM soon for crystal replacement.


----------



## Hale color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Satinux

Stowa Fliger


----------



## shane.shepherd

My qtpie hand-wind panda chrono.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko PS300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## J.D.B.

Timex direct had a good sale


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa Pro to start the weekend


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## WastedYears

First catch of the day. Maybe the last.


----------



## MDT IT

Bulova story..


----------



## ZM-73

Bronze Wave again.







View attachment 14157529


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bakulimaw

Tough Solar.

View attachment 14157589


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Skellig

Today’s offering


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Bronze Wave again.
> View attachment 14157527
> 
> View attachment 14157529


Stunning my friend,
Love the internal bezel, twin crown. Really cool
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Happy Saturday, TC2 on ostrich leather,


----------



## DMCBanshee

#SeikoSaturday


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Saturday with IWC...

Have a great weekend!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris "ChukkNorris"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Having an skx Saturday.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

pardayan said:


>


What's not to love about this piece ! I had the privilege of wearing one for a couple hours a month ago & it only cemented my thoughts of "needing" one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jovani said:


>


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Enjoying a peaceful birthday morning beverage before the kids wake. The bourbon or rum this evening will be appreciated far more I imagine haha.

Still loving the BigEye...and with great quality nato's I've been wearing lately it's seeing more wrist time








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djh074

El-Duderino said:


> Happy Mother's Day!


The Hulk! Very nice....


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning my friend,
> Love the internal bezel, twin crown. Really cool
> Cheers
> G


Thanks. I'm looking forward to see how the patina developes. It came with a small pack of Cape Cod metal polishing cloths which, I'm sure, most bronze owners would find sacrilegious.


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Save the Ocean Tuna on a Barton saddle leather.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Relo60

;-) Saturday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 Hurricane this morning


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 with new shoes:


----------



## Tycho Brahe

SBDC051 on Monster w SC ratchet


----------



## 41Mets

Didn't wear one this morning to go to physical therapy and then ended up heading out for the day with what feels like a very, very naked wrist. Pretty decent looking wrist, if I say so myself!


----------



## carlhaluss

41Mets said:


> Didn't wear one this morning to go to physical therapy and then ended up heading out for the day with what feels like a very, very naked wrist. Pretty decent looking wrist, if I say so myself!


Maybe so, but I wanna see that Senator Sixties1! :-d


----------



## 41Mets

carlhaluss said:


> Maybe so, but I wanna see that Senator Sixties1! :-d


Maybe later...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stbob

_IW327001
_


----------



## mich.g.pan

Waxing the RV and getting her ready for season camping. Casio telling me it's miller time !









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

21 years with this one so far.


----------



## Vioviv




----------



## Sir-Guy

Some very nice watches posted today, guys.

Just a Hamilton hand-winder for me today.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Sumo mod


----------



## bosphorus




----------



## 41Mets

carlhaluss said:


> Maybe so, but I wanna see that Senator Sixties1! :-d


I hope this will do


----------



## ZM-73

41Mets said:


> Didn't wear one this morning to go to physical therapy and then ended up heading out for the day with what feels like a very, very naked wrist. Pretty decent looking wrist, if I say so myself!


Some might be offended by a naked wrist. Please consider censoring next time ;-)










Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14159465


Great shot and nice strap b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Another thread inspired me to put the OEM bracelet back on for the first time in about 10 years. It used to dig into my wrist bone but so far it hasn't done that. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Had a whiplash of a weekend watch-wise - spent the morning in wine country at an event with this and a suit:









Then spent the evening at the office (the life of a lawyer is not always ideal, lol) with my Ice Cube hoodie and shorts on and my Boschett (lume shot included):


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


I must say I didn't really care for the meteorite dial when I saw it on their website...but that made me change my mind. Home run in my opinion! Great combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I must say I didn't really care for the meteorite dial when I saw it on their website...but that made me change my mind. Home run in my opinion! Great combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is my first meteorite and I was never interested in owning one until this one came along. 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011

bosphorus said:


> View attachment 14159515


Now that combo looks very mean!!

And bloody lovely.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

6458-6000 
1983..


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

MilZod!


----------



## berni29

Hi

This during the day










And this tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

café


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ten past ten

Date pointer Sunday.
View attachment 14160379


----------



## jeronimocg

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday, wherever you are.

Raining in here...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This for a trip to the bigbox store for staining supplies for a new patio door..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 14158957


 sweet


----------



## pardayan




----------



## DMCBanshee

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Looks like I need to change the date, must be hanging on to the last remaining hours of my birthday for some reason lol 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks like I need to change the date, must be hanging on to the last remaining hours of my birthday for some reason lol
> View attachment 14160775
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!  Hope you're having a really good day there. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Today I welcome a Japanese guest via a trip from China
It's my Ducks Unlimited watch with a Citizen/Miyota FS20 movement assembled in China for my Friends at Ducks Unlimited Canada
I purchased this watch at a DU banquet. You know those fund raising dinners where everyone gets drunk and over bids at the action.:-d
Funny thing is I've bought a few watches this way.:roll:


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jeronimocg said:


> Happy birthday!  Hope you're having a really good day there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks...it's sunny & the kids are leaving me alone for a while haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JLVox

Not in the yacht, but water is calling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Sunday ... overcast & gloomy today so looking for a bit of color ...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 14160939


That's a great looking watch, they really make some unique pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tap78

Sea Monster


----------



## Slm643

I'll see your Sea Monster and raise you a Shrouded Monster!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Fun monstrosity I just put a nice Crystal Times sapphire into.


----------



## Slm643

J.D.B. said:


> Fun monstrosity I just put a nice Crystal Times sapphire into.


That is Perfect!!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarthVedder

MM again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

White dial on White strap lol, not sure if this is too much.


----------



## Slm643

shane.shepherd said:


> White dial on White strap lol, not sure if this is too much.
> 
> View attachment 14161671


Not sure, but on a mesh bracelet.. That would be awesome...
Only Elvis can carry off a white strap! 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Pool diving









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121

Chill Sunday


----------



## lis_255




----------



## richjusa1978

Sunday chilling...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_214270_


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Bakulimaw

View attachment 14162335


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love my yellow DiverOne


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mnf67

Explorer








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

It's been a while for this piece, long overdue 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trotters

Omega Constellation cal.564 1967


----------



## pardayan




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

BOND!


----------



## ZM-73

Pegasus Mercurio coke bezel


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## jeronimocg

Started the day with Rolex GMT, due to inclement weather went home to change clothes and changed watch too, to the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT...

Have a great week ahead!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

Wearing new arrival!


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## suarezbcn

Good morning!










Best from Barcelona


----------



## atlbbqguy

Feeling blue today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## SpaceCadet65

Simple Seiko 5 on a new Barton Elite strap. Ready for the summer!


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Simple Seiko 5 on a new Barton Elite strap. Ready for the summer!

View attachment 14163467


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron


----------



## anrex

m/-


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## DMCBanshee

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
I'm starting the work week with the Alpina Tribute to KM710. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Heljestrand

Over 3 and a half weeks cured


----------



## Robotaz

Have a good week!


----------



## marsavius

today is a "freelancer" kinda' day...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## angeleno310

Rolex Milgauss 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

WatchHoliday said:


>


Awesome, great value. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Keeping this 70's Wakmann on the wrist for a few days








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## IAvictorinox

No diving but there’s been plenty of rain here lately! 1990s Movado Olympian


----------



## Trojanbybirth

Wearing the Certina today. I am doing chryotherapy for the first time for fun and I figure I will have to take my watch off and leave it laying somewhere. If this one gets stolen then it will break my heart the least.


----------



## Itubij

This was my introduction to Glycine, a few years ago. 38mm, 200m WR, sapphire and quartz. It's a pic from yesterday, but I like it, and it's what I'm wearing today.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

IWC Mark XV









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## scucivolo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 14163999


Really cool crownless piece! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Going green today.


----------



## fatalelement

Ol' reliable - ticking since 1979 (much longer than me!)


----------



## amg786

Railmaster simplicity!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slm643

Coming a long nicely! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## enkay

Enjoying my 16610 and an afternoon beer!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Seems fitting for a Canadian...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Black Bam


----------



## calbear13

34mm Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin!


----------



## MichaelB25

Omega Seamaster Professional on a Haveston canvas strap.


----------



## JOSE G

Tuna









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Orient Bambino


----------



## DarthVedder

I just can't take this one off...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Slm643

This scalloped, shrouded, tuna eating Monster! 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

brandon\ said:


>


Nice! Is that T-25 or T-100?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

so cool looking


----------



## Bakulimaw

Morning rush.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

brandon\ said:


>


What is that? Super stealthy I can't even figure it out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Mr.Jones82

View attachment 14165279


----------



## castlk




----------



## wobbegong

Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time' and very first day wearing! - It only arrived last night, brand new must not be too many left now. Very happy.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Speedy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Pimmsley

Cheers !


----------



## a to the k

DEKLA Flieger B hw old radium


----------



## jeronimocg

Wishing everyone a great Tuesday!

White Datejust with the roulette datewheel today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

happy Tuesday!


----------



## papagioro

Rain










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F


----------



## Roningrad

Squale Onda on a sand stormy day!


----------



## 41Mets

I think it's time it goes back on a black strap. It's always nice to have a change of pace, but now I'm looking at it and thinking the brown looks blah


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## michael_m




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## sammers

Mark XV









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Full Metal 5K Shock tonight.


----------



## angeleno310

Weiss Watch Co - automatic field watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Autavia 2017 today ...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## shane.shepherd

Orange monster with DD AR sapphire and super engineer bracelet with submariner clasp.


----------



## fatalelement

Happy Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## a to the k

Breitling Colt Auto 41


----------



## a to the k

x2


----------



## ronkatct

Relax Time


----------



## carney0121

Watching the minutes pass by in the waiting room


----------



## Ten past ten

Mido Multifort.
View attachment 14167117


----------



## mpaler

My First Rolex- 30 years later. Love this piece


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Alpina


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14167249


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## brrrdn

REVERSO Squadra Hometime =]


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

#speedytuesday


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## KaVo8

Marriage between classic & modern. 1999 Sea-Dweller and contemporary oyster bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Tritium Luuuuuuume 

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Full metal head.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## stbob

_1521-026M-BLR_


----------



## castlk




----------



## ck13

Fresh of the crystal press.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121

ck13 said:


> Fresh of the crystal press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's a cool looking insert!


----------



## jman3566

Helson Shark Diver 45


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## whyboddau

Still Tuesday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Aquadive Bathyscaphe Bronze...

Have a great day!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Trotters

Christopher Ward Trident Pro Ltd edition Chronometer.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Some Ham for Wednesday...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## marsavius




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

I got tired of my desk scratching the crap out of the bracelet so I'm back on the MN strap for now.










Of course, in a fair fight the desk always comes out worse.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Back on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

w``


----------



## Johnvibes

Gardening in the Bremont


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE today


----------



## Grinny456

Back from Vegas......and I still have my watch.


----------



## journeyforce

Sultana with SW240 automatic movement.

Despite what the pundits(snobs) say, Sultana is a Swiss made watch that has been around since the early 1940's. It has been continuous production and is not a "Zombie Brand" that an Asian entrepreneur bought the name and revived it. The company was just like Enicar and sold a lot of watches in the Far East. it is also made in the town that Sultana has been making watches since day one.

The watch seems to be well made.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88

Sultana is also the name of a steamboat that was involved in the worst maritime disaster in US history..."The Titanic of the Mississippi", that occurred the day after Lincoln was assassinated. I'm sure they are not related, though.



journeyforce said:


> Sultana with SW240 automatic movement.
> 
> Despite what the pundits(snobs) say, Sultana is a Swiss made watch that has been around since the early 1940's. It has been continuous production and is not a "Zombie Brand" that an Asian entrepreneur bought the name and revived it. The company was just like Enicar and sold a lot of watches in the Far East. it is also made in the town that Sultana has been making watches since day one.
> 
> The watch seems to be well made.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Alpina Alpiner


----------



## Aggie88

Sultana is also the name of a steamboat that was involved in the worst maritime disaster in US history..."The Titanic of the Mississippi", that occurred the day after Lincoln was assassinated. I'm sure they are not related, though.



journeyforce said:


> Sultana with SW240 automatic movement.
> 
> Despite what the pundits(snobs) say, Sultana is a Swiss made watch that has been around since the early 1940's. It has been continuous production and is not a "Zombie Brand" that an Asian entrepreneur bought the name and revived it. The company was just like Enicar and sold a lot of watches in the Far East. it is also made in the town that Sultana has been making watches since day one.
> 
> The watch seems to be well made.


**Sorry, this was a redundant post! Nice watch!


----------



## 41Mets

Sbga375


----------



## Vioviv

At a mind numbing corporate event today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeax61

Chillin' at home on my day off...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## Trojanbybirth

Got to go to the stainless and black when wearing a red polo.


----------



## DMCBanshee

009 On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko Sportura 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Bulova Chrono.


----------



## quattr




----------



## brrrdn

IWC UTC =]


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## calbear13

No date Zodiac Sea Wolf!


----------



## fatalelement

Got stuck on top of Salesforce tower today in a somewhat hostile meeting with opposing counsel, but I did get a wrist shot!


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Aggie88 said:


> Sultana is also the name of a steamboat that was involved in the worst maritime disaster in US history..."The Titanic of the Mississippi", that occurred the day after Lincoln was assassinated. I'm sure they are not related, though.


Somehow they actually came up with a worse name than Spinnaker Wreck.

Sultana, the new worst name in the history of watches. Can't say I'm surprised though. Rack it up as a translation error? LOL


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Thor day SKX


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Been awhile since I've posted. Just got a new one (to me, anyway) in. As many times as I've tried this one on in the past, I figured it was finally time to just own one!


----------



## omeglycine

Vioviv said:


> At a mind numbing corporate event today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least you had great foresight in picking the Monaco to keep your interest :-!


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Trojanbybirth

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really admire that model. I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Dukie

Enjoying the Tissot "Banana" quite a lot. Big and comfortable at the same time ...


----------



## green_pea

.


----------



## Ragl

Stories in stainless steel...

On a QA assignment at a precision engineering company, with Archimede Outdoor Antimag, a superb GADA watch.









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect  i like the bracelet a lot, haven't even taken it off yet which is unusual


----------



## Flicker




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Heljestrand

Marinemaster


----------



## marsavius




----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## alex26d

Gym time









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I love how comfortable MN straps are, but being elastic they always make it look like my watch is strangling my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

What a day... Whenever out of the office always rain and traffic jams, but fortunately tomorrow is Friday!

Wearing the GMT today...

Hope everyone is having a good day, wherever you are.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

omeglycine said:


> At least you had great foresight in picking the Monaco to keep your interest :-!


Yep, it kept me pretty entertained, although it spent most of the day hidden under a jacket sleeve. Wearing it again today ...











omeglycine said:


> Been awhile since I've posted. Just got a new one (to me, anyway) in. As many times as I've tried this one on in the past, I figured it was finally time to just own one!


Welcome back, and congrats on this incredible Omega. I'm not much of a diver guy, but this would be the one ... just beautiful!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## omeglycine

Vioviv said:


> Yep, it kept me pretty entertained, although it spent most of the day hidden under a jacket sleeve. Wearing it again today ...
> 
> View attachment 14172463
> 
> 
> Welcome back, and congrats on this incredible Omega. I'm not much of a diver guy, but this would be the one ... just beautiful!


Thank you! I am enjoying running this one back again today as well.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## dwilliams851

Just come back inside.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Camden Yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise




----------



## Ten past ten

Seiko five.


----------



## 41Mets

GS again today


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Yep, it kept me pretty entertained, although it spent most of the day hidden under a jacket sleeve. Wearing it again today ...
> 
> View attachment 14172463


Love the Monaco!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


> Thank you! I am enjoying running this one back again today as well.


That's one beautiful Omega!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## omeglycine

JonS1967 said:


> That's one beautiful Omega!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Sugman

Citizen diver on a carbon fiber strap


----------



## mkawakami

A nice and simple Intramatic 38 under some bright office lights


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito

New bracelet


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Vioviv

omeglycine said:


> Just got a new one (to me, anyway) in. As many times as I've tried this one on in the past, I figured it was finally time to just own one!


Funny, that's exactly why I got the Monaco. In the last 2 years I haven't walked past an Tag boutique or AD without stopping to try it on. I came very very close in January to buying it, and at the last minute changed my mind and got something more practical, and regretted it since. It's been my favorite watch forever in theory, so it's time to test it in execution.



JonS1967 said:


> Love the Monaco!!


Thanks! It's still technically on a shakedown cruise but I love it so far.


----------



## Ticktocker

Archimede today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffler009




----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement




----------



## calbear13

An oldie but a goodie, 36mm Nomos Club!


----------



## Jeep99dad

The new green Scurfa D1-500


----------



## 41Mets

At an awards evening


----------



## Ginik




----------



## glen8ak

Zelos Horizons GMT...new issue!


----------



## Jack646




----------



## glen8ak

total functionality


----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine at the beach...





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

yesterday today tomorrow


----------



## MuckyMark

Zelos Horizons GMT


----------



## Pun

Wearing this today.


----------



## castlk




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Funny, that's exactly why I got the Monaco. In the last 2 years I haven't walked past an Tag boutique or AD without stopping to try it on. I came very very close in January to buying it, and at the last minute changed my mind and got something more practical, and regretted it since. It's been my favorite watch forever in theory, so it's time to test it in execution.
> 
> Thanks! It's still technically on a shakedown cruise but I love it so far.


I wanted a Monaco for about 20 years before I finally got one. I love mine! It's truly amazing in person.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons


----------



## jeronimocg

This one today...

Enjoy Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14173955


Hey BigClive do you actually like your new Panerai? Because I can't tell. ;-)


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Slm643

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


From this view I like! What is the brand if I may ask?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Slm643 said:


> From this view I like! What is the brand if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU...
With Tritium Luuuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## schumacher62

i bought this as my own high school graduation gift. ive had it 40 years. yikes!


----------



## Irf




----------



## Slm643

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU...
> With Tritium Luuuuuuume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


That is a Beauty!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Irf said:


>


Very nice! What is that material? It almost looks galvanized..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Saw one last week on the wrist in a coffee shop in Hilton Head - beautiful, iconic. Owner was smiling and happy to show it to me. The Monaco.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## wolfrichter

_*Full Flecto-Mode on*_


----------



## Irf

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! What is that material? It almost looks galvanized..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's AP's first attempt at using forged carbon for its cases. The bezel is ceramic.

The model is almost a decade old now.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Summer days


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Happy Friday watch peeps...


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I had an (almost) overwhelming urge to wear the SKX173 today, but I've got a new Seiko toy on the way so I'm "saving up" my Seiko-desire until it arrives.

So still this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timvbs

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## timvbs

edit: double post


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

59yukon01 said:


>


Can I ask where the canvas strap is from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Can I ask where the canvas strap is from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Custom made vintage olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Rosarito said:


> New bracelet
> 
> View attachment 14173141


Which Hamilton is this? Great look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Pun said:


> Wearing this today.


That's a fantastic piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

59yukon01 said:


> Custom made vintage olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


Yeah, I need to get one from him, everything I see is amazing! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five

Right out of the box and sporting a black nato, my very first Vostok 
A Komandirskie 650539









And for my wife an Amphibia for ladies 051463


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

From yesterday in sunny Victoria, BC








This today, need something capable of taking a few knocks as we are headed out for some zip lining this afternoon 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## atlbbqguy

Glycine on Hirsch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

GS, how I love you


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## johnyiliev

One not so popular microbrand, ETA 2824-2 driven Gruppo Gamma Vanguard AG - 16


----------



## MZhammer

The first and, to this point, the only Omega jump hour watch ever made.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrives Xezo Air Commando









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Hamilton Khaki Automatic


----------



## warsh

Been thinking about the Baltic Aquascaphe, which should be on its way to me soon, so I decided to wear this one today. It's sneaky good....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

calbear13 said:


> View attachment 14156159
> 
> 
> GO PanoReserve!


Oh man, is that a beauty! How does it wear? Do you feel you have to baby it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Wearing this.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

PO 39.5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

warsh said:


> Been thinking about the Baltic Aquascaphe, which should be on its way to me soon, so I decided to wear this one today. It's sneaky good....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been into too many micros but if there was one currently that speaks to me it would be the Baltic guys. Lovely piece. Very Polerouter-esq with its own feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Havn’t taken this Alpina off since I got it...really has turned out to be a GADA watch!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## mnf67

Vintage BWC






chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125







​


----------



## KidThunder

Jade Monster. Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Marnaut Dark Surge


----------



## DarthVedder

Tag Heuer Aquaracer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Elarock said:


> I haven't been into too many micros but if there was one currently that speaks to me it would be the Baltic guys. Lovely piece. Very Polerouter-esq with its own feel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Baltic and Lorier are topping my list of micros right now. They are putting out some great stuff....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Sweet bear time


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice Memorial Day weekend y'all.


----------



## lcarver

Have a great Memorial Day weekend! Remember to honor our veterans, active duty, and those killed in action!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1

Now my Lunar Pilot looks the part.....:-!









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## umarrajs

CW-Concorde commemorative edition today:


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Damasko DS30


----------



## stiffler009




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

MKII Stingray!


----------



## mich.g.pan

One of my Favorites. My Citizen moon phase eco-drive quartz.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## westlake




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad

#FarerFriday with the Farer Pendine chronograph on their blue rubber


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Earthbound

Ball Fireman NECC


----------



## KidThunder

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 14176393


Love this watch. Keeping my fingers crossed I'm in for the next production batch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Venice, Italy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14176209


Good shot |>


----------



## lagunas2k




----------



## Bakulimaw

Solar SBEP005


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## deweyfong

Flieger Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Rockin the DJ ,


----------



## jeronimocg

Saturday with the MM300...

Have a great weekend!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

mnf67 said:


> Vintage BWC
> View attachment 14175583
> chrono
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Lost out on a BWC on the bay recently. A great watch brand that's still under the radar(ish).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

Tycho Brahe said:


> Havn't taken this Alpina off since I got it...really has turned out to be a GADA watch!


Love Alpina..wish they would make some smaller pieces though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

AP again today as I can't be bothered to unpack the others:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## YoungGPS

Seiko Stargate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firithmorgulion

one of the two watches i own without an (outside) rotating bezel:








Marc and Sons MSR-003


----------



## jovani




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Ive polished this one over the years.






(Originally had a Matt finish)


----------



## Bd314005

Having a lazy day with the NTH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

009









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sir-Guy

Caught these two trying to sleep in this morning.

Wakey, wakey!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## omeglycine

Not my 348


----------



## 41Mets

Roulette date wheel anyone?


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Vioviv

Have a great day all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Breitling Colt 41 auto


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Cascais


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## KaVo8

Hulk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

US guys got to sneak in a nap before the girls get back from shopping,, before the 2nd round of party weekend, Happy Memorial Day weekend!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Slm643 said:


> US guys got to sneak in a nap before the girls get back from shopping,, before the 2nd round of party weekend, Happy Memorial Day weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed your nap - it's an increasingly lost art. Starting mine now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Marnaut Dark Surge


----------



## glen8ak

Traser. M59 I think? Glad I got the nylon strap, no extra material to fold away like the typical Nato, wears with the same kind of fit as a normal 2 piece (it's shorter overall, and has a longer buckle end, so it lands in the center of the underside of your wrist where it belongs

Also has a really nice mix of lume and tritium that looks great at night









the skinny wisp of a second hand makes it feel very precise


----------



## bobo90

Today's Speedy 








And my uncle teasing me from the other side of the world 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Jeep99dad

Elarock said:


> Love Alpina..wish they would make some smaller pieces though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have smaller piece


----------



## 59yukon01

My happy place substitute until I can get to the beach.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

ZM-73 said:


> Some might be offended by a naked wrist. Please consider censoring next time ;-)
> View attachment 14159731
> 
> 
> Great shot and nice strap b-)


Lol thanks for the belly laugh.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Going old school today









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> Roulette date wheel anyone?


Speaking of roulette, I saw one of those Perrelet watches in person at Timeless. Now THAT will make you dizzy.

Edit: This colorway


----------



## househalfman

Back from the spa...


----------



## michael_m

Sinn 756 Diapal on a blue nato...


----------



## Dylan80

Speedmaster professional on Rastin Tower.


----------



## J.D.B.

My black and beige swap


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Jack646




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Elarock

Jeep99dad said:


> They have smaller piece


Well I know they have a few midsized pieces, but on the whole most of their mechanical sports/divers are in the 44mm range. They have smaller 'ladies' models as well (34mm I think), but they're often adorned with mother of pearl dials, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Going old school today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Oh man I love me some funky tuning fork watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

I'm kinda digging those circular date windows on the Datrons. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Oh man that two-tone Speedy! And the diamond Rolex is just bananas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Beautiful spring day









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Went on a little hike with my son today. The weather wasn't perfect but the day turned out to be. We had the place almost completely to ourselves, save a doe and a yearling that crossed our path just steps away.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Pogue!!


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## ZM-73

Baby Ice Monster wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Elarock

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Pogue!!
> View attachment 14179109


The 6139 are the ones that got me into 70s vintage. I have twin! The gold and rhe blue one! I prefer them on their old original jangly bracelets though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Ten past ten

Orient Star in the rain.


----------



## jeronimocg

Sunday with the Aquanaut...

Hope everyone is enjoying a wonderful day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Sun burst Sunday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

Super Seiko on a Sunday ,


----------



## sickondivers

SWATCH Automatic Sistem51 HODINKEE


----------



## Slm643

Company is gone, time for me and my watch! 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Fitting for a rainy day on my balcony


----------



## glen8ak

glen8ak said:


> Traser. M59 I think? Glad I got the nylon strap, no extra material to fold away like the typical Nato, wears with the same kind of fit as a normal 2 piece (it's shorter overall, and has a longer buckle end, so it lands in the center of the underside of your wrist where it belongs
> 
> Also has a really nice mix of lume and tritium that looks great at night
> 
> View attachment 14178401
> 
> 
> the skinny wisp of a second hand makes it feel very precise


I wanted to share the lume shot of the Traser...it's pretty awesome but doesn't last, which is too bad. The tritium is only at the 12, 3, 6, and 9 indexes, with the hour and minute hand of course, and the 2 little tubes below the Traser branding. So the rest of the lume disappears pretty quickly and that is all that's left (why couldn't they use X1 grade! Zelos uses mass quantities of it on watches they sell for $300! (Swordfish) and it literally lasts all night, right there with Seiko's 6R15 divers but much, much more coverage!)


----------



## 41Mets

A bunch so far today


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

My favorite view ...










My favorite breakfast ...










My favorite Timex ...










Hope y'all are having a wonderful weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Representing the Allies on this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Flicker




----------



## stiffler009




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9

Yesterdays pic. Still todays watch.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## dino8791

Turtle modded w/ an SKX007 dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## calbear13

Newest acquisition just picked up from the AD yesterday, obviously getting the call up today!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Beautiful Memorial Day weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

One of my favorite micros!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8

Zelos enjoying a slow burn...


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 721 for evening:


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## househalfman




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## J969

Just opened it. Very nice watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Seiko Sunday Night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Lix_Tetrax said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I miss my Yachtmaster! I had one in 2003. I sold it and some other high end watches to have a bigger down payment on the house I was having built.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko Ripley re-issue!


----------



## Vioviv

Slipped into something more comfortable for dinner out ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## fatalelement

Out in Dillon Beach - strapping the '79 speedy over the shell jacket on a windy day


----------



## Bakulimaw

Tough Solar.


----------



## carlhaluss

househalfman said:


>


Very cool looking watch!


----------



## Barge




----------



## Trotters

Pinion Atom









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jeronimocg

Blue Sub for Monday...

Have a great week ahead!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

THAILAND DOI SAKET NATURAL TYPICA ...


----------



## Ten past ten

I admit, this may bare a slight resemblance to something else.


----------



## CPRwatch

16800 matte dial on a jubilee ,


----------



## bobo90

Old beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Cheers boys!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Matei Radulescu said:


> Cheers boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


Dude, you need to post more often! 
Very nice watch by the way! That color combination is great!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Blue!!!!


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Slm643

Going for some tasty Mexican food!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## pardayan




----------



## jlatassa

househalfman said:


>


Nice!


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SLA021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex


----------



## Mezzly

Rolex oyster precision from 1969 looking good for 50 years old. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Memorial Day. Remembering those who served and made the ultimate sacrifice 
Muhle SAR on the Muhle rubber instead of the bracelet. Awesome clasp on it if only a little bulky


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## a to the k

Breitling Colt 41:


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

The AT comes out today


----------



## stuartb12

My new go to weekender. Well, new to me anyway.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Two great Omegas/Omegi in a row! Not that that's a rarity! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

G/dm outlet stores ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Ssc667









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lcarver

My go-to Monday watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Elarock said:


> Nice. Lost out on a BWC on the bay recently. A great watch brand that's still under the radar(ish).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, they are pretty solid hand winding chronos and for the price (around $6-$800 dollars) you cant get anything new that is the same size and is reasonably thin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I wore the Doxa at the pool this afternoon on a hot sunny afternoon. 
Great pool and beach watch.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## restorer2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## vexXed




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Enjoying this Tuesday...


----------



## Irf

Tag Heuer Carrera:


----------



## ZM-73

This one...


----------



## castlk




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Matei Radulescu

Have a good Tuesday my dudes









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Sky Dweller for Tuesday...

Enjoy your day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## wobbegong




----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SubFunc

My Steinhart Ocean One with ceramic bezel  Only came today but I love it already.


----------



## CPRwatch

SLA on tropic style ,


----------



## dwilliams851

My other watches are starting to get jealous.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## Izlatin

Great Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846

Tauchmeister T0259 Quartz for a dull Tuesday.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Nevets750

Panerai Submersible PAM682 on rubber Horus Straps.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette MPD II. Had to post the clear lume shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

I was in such a hurry to get out the door this morning that I forgot to grab a watch. Luckily, I had two in my Jeep! I chose this G- Shock









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13

Hasn't left my wrist since Saturday!


----------



## steadyrock

Up up and away, again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Heading back to LA yesterday we drove by an outlet mall, and my spouse said, "You really need to upgrade your undershirts." So we stopped. My wife and girls headed off to look at yoga pants, and I went looking for t-shirts:

















































Got the Hammy for myself, and the MB Heritage Chronométrie dual time for my spouse. The UN, the GPs, the Tag regatta timer were tempting, but unfortunately the watch fund is on fumes.
Didn't find any t-shirts _at all ..._
Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## restorer2001

Just arrived and I think I'm in love!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Vioviv said:


> Heading back to LA yesterday we drove by an outlet mall, and my spouse said, "You really need to upgrade your undershirts." So we stopped. My wife and girls headed off to look at yoga pants, and I went looking for t-shirts:
> 
> View attachment 14185347
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185349
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185353
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185355
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185357
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185359
> 
> 
> Got the Hammy for myself, and the MB Heritage Chronométrie dual time for my spouse. The UN, the GPs, the Tag regatta timer were tempting, but unfortunately the watch fund is on fumes.
> Didn't find any t-shirts _at all ..._
> Have a nice day y'all!


Nice tee shirts!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Ginik




----------



## Ten past ten

Having a "bloody tooth" Tuesday.


----------



## mygiftstop

Right after the beach today... still sandy lol


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JLS36

Monta









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Just picked up this


----------



## 41Mets

Triton with carved wallet


----------



## Vioviv

Nevets750 said:


> Nice tee shirts!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Funny, a few hours after we got home, my wife suddenly said, "hey, where are your new t-shirts?" I just pointed to her wrist ...


----------



## Apia




----------



## fatalelement

Big Speedy and Little Speedy


----------



## carlhaluss

Back to my PAM 721:









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GradyPhilpott

14060M


----------



## CPRwatch

Finally its feet up time of day ,


----------



## fastfras

This today.


----------



## dino8791

Turtle mod,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Fortis Tuesday! In front of the sun dial at my wife's high school. Does this count as two?









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffler009




----------



## Bd314005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## ronkatct

Bam Black


----------



## projekt-h

Filson Mackinaw









The more I'm shopping around for something nicer, the more I'm realizing I enjoy this watch, and got it for an absolute steal.


----------



## projekt-h

I'm sorry that photo is sideways, and I can't find an option to edit my post


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johnvibes

Bremont, garden watch


----------



## Nevets750

Johnvibes said:


> Bremont, garden watch


Which Bremont model is this? Looks very nice!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Nevets750 said:


> Panerai Submersible PAM682 on rubber Horus Straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Great to see you back Steven.
One of my favourite watches ever.
G


----------



## franco60

Seiko Bullhead.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## tiki5698

I love the vivid white hands against the dark grey dial.


----------



## mcsa2k

The wife, then fiancé gave me this just before we got married 35 years ago. Still working great. We're celebrating our anniversary in Italy in two weeks, so I took it out of the watch box for a spin today. I'm going to surprise her and wear it on the day in Rome. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu




----------



## Pun

Carl Brashear Bronze now


----------



## Mr.Jones82

After a nice wash, the satin finish really glows.


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco to start this short work week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott

illition said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wore Casio DataBank watches all through college and grad school in the Eighties and Nineties, before there were phones capable of storing such data.

There will always be a special place in my heart them.


----------



## KaVo8

This daily wear again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Elarock

I always feel like Don Draper when I wear my sharp little Wittnauer. (Btw I never change the date.)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Sassi




----------



## Nevets750

Watchcollector21 said:


> Great to see you back Steven.
> One of my favourite watches ever.
> G


Thanks Gino!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846

Corgeut. Comfortable, cheap and regulated to +3 seconds per day.


----------



## IanR846

Corgeut. Comfortable, cheap and regulated to +3 seconds per day.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Nevets750

Having an Americano with my Hamilton Intra-Matic. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Hump daaay!
Stowa flieger klassik 40 on my 7" wrist









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The strap simply will not dry out in this humidity; it's been 1.25 hours since I got out of the shower and it's still quite wet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 14187319


Is that a "Leatherman" bracelet?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## a to the k

Breitling Colt 41 
while waiting at the traffic light


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
Went with the Alpina Manufacture tribute to KM710 on an old DrunkArtStraps canvas  I love this combo. 
I like the off white dial and raised SS markers on this one as well as the date sub dial. Finally the railroad outter ring works gets well with the design. 
But the mvt is pretty cool too, I need to take a pic of it 

Have a great day 
B


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Hexa Osprey, I missed too much the one I had 3 years ago...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jatherly

Old friend dressed for summer.


----------



## reachcontrol

Casio, GW-6900. 

Perfect work watch when working with electricity. 

My Damasko waits patiently at the Airbnb for me to return after work....


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my well-used Armida A1 today (which is, as you can see, no stranger to the ocean)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## doctwotree




----------



## fastfras

MkII.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## El-Duderino

My recent birthday acquisition: Tudor BB58.









Love the height and size of this piece.


----------



## stbob

_214270_


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

MWC G10 automatic.






"I just like it cos I like it."


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Haters will hate....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

New Tudor looks great, @El-Duderino. Congrats! Great fit on you.

Citizen today. The blue dial and shirt kind of go together, I think. 










You can almost see the "day lume" in shadow here.


----------



## sickondivers

1976 Omega Seamaster


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## Apia




----------



## Sullivanjt

Checking the time in Beijing while I read about the trade war! I had no idea China only used one time zone.


----------



## abkdt41

Seiko recraft

Roads are flooded due to the high water levels









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Dougiebaby

Beautiful evening ... started with a latte outside, then grilled some chili dogs, then hanging on my balcony overlooking pool.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean.i.could

I call this one my "green lantern"









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

The Batmoose?!?! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko 6306!


----------



## castlk




----------



## asingh313

Squale 60 Atmos


----------



## ZM-73

H&H Blue Ring


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Jeep99dad said:


> Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


That's just a great piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Apia said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pardayan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of spring drive today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's just a great piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You very much


----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Variety of Blues today


----------



## Matei Radulescu

41Mets said:


> Variety of Blues today


drooling

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Gw3000b









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## scblack

Just received my new U-Boat Classico 7121. This thing is bigger than I thought:


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Aggie88

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Is that a Barton Bands strap? Are used to have that same combination with my Nomos Club.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday:-!:-!


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Thursday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
Nodus Retrospect today and am
Impressed with the quality, details and value


----------



## Reeser1

Chronomat B01


----------



## Flicker




----------



## Slm643

Thursday, this will be grocery shopping today..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Thursday with the GMT-C...

Wishing everyone a great day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Oak and Oscar Jackson


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

Aggie88 said:


> Nice. Is that a Barton Bands strap? Are used to have that same combination with my Nomos Club.


It is a Barton. It's the only Nato strap I like -- it has the RAF-style fabric keeper, only one metal ring, and their "standard" size means no excess flap. Pretty good deal for $12. The only weak spot is the flimsy-looking buckle, which is easily swapped out.


----------



## IAmScott

Zodiac









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Speaking of Barton straps, I put one on my new Khaki Day-Date. I keep trying to quit the Khaki, but it keeps pulling me back in ...


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Figured it was time to get my ..... together and keep track of what I'm doing some days so...this won't lie to me lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Needed (read: wanted) a new beater watch for diving and other oceanic activities, so I tried out the watch from Crafter Blue, whose straps are fantastic.

It uses a modified, well-regulated NH35 and is 300M w/helium valve, as noted by what I understand is a polarizing feature on the case. I don't HATE the external chapter ring whatchamacallit, but it isn't necessarily my favorite design choice. Lume is excellent.

Bracelet is great, solid links with screws, and a custom clasp that isn't mass-produced - it's a good deployant unique to this watch.

Overall, I'm happy - color combo is a big plus for me and it comes with a wonderful Crafter Blue strap that is grey/orange.


----------



## texag03

Torn on this one. I was going to sell it, but everytime I wear it I think i really like it. Then I dont pick it up again for a month. Cant decide!


----------



## rlrobson08

My work-around-the-house, honey-do-list watch with strapcode jubilee braclet.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08

castlk said:


> View attachment 14186809
> 
> View attachment 14186813


What ETA movement is inside.
This brand deserves much more then some of our fellow watch lovers bestow.
A very nice watch!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08

Nevets750 said:


> Having an Americano with my Hamilton Intra-Matic. Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You need to find a better seamstress for those cuffs.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08

Kulprit said:


> The strap simply will not dry out in this humidity; it's been 1.25 hours since I got out of the shower and it's still quite wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that water at the 5 pm?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Another Mido day.


----------



## fastfras

A/T.


----------



## KaVo8

214270 on Bond Nato strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

rlrobson08 said:


> You need to find a better seamstress for those cuffs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Ha! I pulled them up for the shot! The tailor is good

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

rlrobson08 said:


> Is that water at the 5 pm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nope. Dry as a bone inside the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ginik




----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

th7


----------



## ßπø~∂¥

View attachment 14191771


----------



## Slm643

This Dude..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

rlrobson08 said:


> What ETA movement is inside.
> This brand deserves much more then some of our fellow watch lovers bestow.
> A very nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


ETA 2824-2. I agree it gets a lot of undo thrashing but I don't care, I wear what I like and so should you.


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MZhammer

She just returned from a 6 month spa visit with Breguet


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## J.D.B.

Another good sale


----------



## dean.i.could

My favourite!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

1979


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This came today and its a damn good-looking watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

41Mets said:


> This came today and its a damn good-looking watch.


Amazing watch! Had mine de-blinged (media blasted) after awhile by Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## 41Mets

yankeexpress said:


> Amazing watch! Had mine de-blinged (media blasted) after awhile by Duarte at NEWW.


I'd love to see yours all put together! I wouldn't mind if the whole thing were brushed without any polished surfaces. I do like the brushed look.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko Ripley!


----------



## castlk




----------



## CPRwatch

Seiko Friday ,


----------



## wobbegong

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Seiko Ripley!
> View attachment 14192525


Awesome movie icon watch!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

50th Blue


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## issey.miyake

Admiring cars while waiting at dealership


----------



## jovani




----------



## Pun

LUC Chopard right now.


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Super happy with my recently arrived Formex Essence. This is a COSC certified version that I bought via Formex's Kickstarter Campaign... I am becoming much more discerning in the watches I am buying (I have far too many!), but this one is definitely a keeper. Looks better in reality than captured in these pics ("swiss quality" finish, "pop," etc.), but at least they convey the general look and feel.


----------



## Entropy89

Orient Mako II with a navy blue NATO strap!


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Izlatin

Finally Friday. Relaxed at home









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

TGIF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

yildirimnihat said:


> MI 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Wow, never seen that one before...looks great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

Today, the changing light and changing face of the SARX033.
And yes, I did have plenty of work to do - the joys of working at home - and no I wasn't taking pics for the whole 40 mins!
Enjoy your weekend folks!


----------



## Kulprit

Today was supposed to be my new-to-me Turtle, but USPS (unusually, I should add) crushed my hopes by delaying delivery until tonight. So today it's this old thing again. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

In the end of 2018 I said to myself, I need to reduce my collection&#8230; Well after months I thought I failed


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  and TGIF. It's been a long short week. 
I am wearing the Limited Edition Farer Lander II #2 on the Farer blue rubber, which is very nice btw.


----------



## Slm643

DMCBanshee said:


> In the end of 2018 I said to myself, I need to reduce my collection&#8230; Well after months I thought I failed


Keeping drawers closed.. Does not reducing make! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Slm643 said:


> Keeping drawers closed.. Does not reducing make!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Good advice... 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fatalelement

Threw the Crafter Blue back on its grey/orange rubber for Friday. Just found out I have to hop on a plane to Marshall TX for an emergency hearing o| so I have to get my casual wear in while I can.

















Can you guess what my favorite color is?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6







​


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Sinn Friday with my ezm 7









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. The picture doesn't do it justice, but the blue sunburst dial is stunning!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Slm643 said:


> Keeping drawers closed.. Does not reducing make!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I just sent this photo to my significant other and told her not to complain about my "watch problem."

He, he.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Slm643 said:


> Keeping drawers closed.. Does not reducing make!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I just sent this photo to my significant other and told her not to complain about my "watch problem."

He, he.


----------



## ronkatct

Bing


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Hamilton Khaki Auto 38...so happy I picked this up a few months ago














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Ten past ten

Feeling retro.


----------



## 41Mets

Subphotique above the water


----------



## steadyrock

steadyrock said:


> Up up and away, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And homeward bound. Ahhh....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Vioviv said:


> Heading back to LA yesterday we drove by an outlet mall, and my spouse said, "You really need to upgrade your undershirts." So we stopped. My wife and girls headed off to look at yoga pants, and I went looking for t-shirts:
> 
> View attachment 14185347
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185349
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185353
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185355
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185357
> 
> 
> View attachment 14185359
> 
> 
> Got the Hammy for myself, and the MB Heritage Chronométrie dual time for my spouse. The UN, the GPs, the Tag regatta timer were tempting, but unfortunately the watch fund is on fumes.
> Didn't find any t-shirts _at all ..._
> Have a nice day y'all!


Lol, at what outlet mall did you find those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Vostok Vriday!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Ten past ten said:


> Feeling retro.
> View attachment 14194491


Wow that's gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

Odin on rubber


----------



## Vioviv

steadyrock said:


> Lol, at what outlet mall did you find those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Desert Hills Outlet Mall in Cabazon, CA, about 25 minutes northwest of Palm Springs along the 10 Freeway, 2 hours from LA with no traffic (but there's always traffic).

The place is gigantic, so here's a short novel on the watch stores:

*Montblanc* -- Great selection of Star, Timewalkers, Rieussec, Heritage/Tradition, smart watches, but only a single 1858 model in stock. Great staff, really knew the watches, willing to haggle.
*TAG Heuer* -- Lots of inventory but oddly nothing I recognized. Lots of F1, Aquaracer and Link special editions. Big display for their smart watch. No Carrera/Monaco/Autavia/Monza. More ladies watches than mens. I tried an Aquaracer regatta timer, and asked the price, and started to haggle, and the manager said, "we can't reduce the prices by a single penny." Also, a tiny Zenith display (4 watches, didn't recognize any of them).
*Movado* -- didn't have time but looked JAMMED inside
*Fossil* -- mostly backpacks and hoodies, I didn't even see where the watches were displayed. No customers at all. I asked for Zodiac and was directed next door to ...
*Watch Station* -- tiny Zodiac display (4 models); otherwise it was fashion brand heaven (hell?). Jammed wall to wall with customers. 
*Citizen* -- they had a ton of inventory, all their regular models as far as I could tell. Small FC display, tiny Alpina display, very tiny Campanola display. Very crowded; the manager there was a WIS and seemed oddly thrilled that I knew about FC and Alpina. 
*Time & Gems *-- they're a jewelry store, but also a UN and GP AD. Very small selection of both, but the first time I've handled GPs in the metal, could have spent all day looking at them. Small UN selection: there was one UN GMT+/- in stock, a bunch of Maxi divers, and not much else. Nice staff, willing to haggle.
*Porsche Design* -- Didn't have time. My girls were ready to leave. (Digression: The real reason I agreed to stop at the mall was this store! I rec'd a Porsche Tec Flex ballpoint pen as a gift, used it daily for 7 years, until a gutless creep borrowed it from me at a conference and kept it. He denies it, the jerk. Every time I see a PD store I pop in to see if they have it on sale. Of course they never do. What's bizarre is that I'll spend $350 on a watch without blinking, but $350 for the world's best ballpoint pen? That's completely insane! Digression over.)
*Kay's Jewelers* -- looked like a big display of watches, but I didn't have time. My bro-in-law says he got an unbelievable deal on a TAG there a few years ago.
*Watch Boutique *-- I believe this is a franchise because it kind of looked like one, and I think I've seen it in another mall. Hamilton, Mido, Tissot, and fashion brands like DW, MK, and a tiny selection of G-Shocks. I really wanted to see some Midos, but they only had 3 ladies models left in stock. Manager was a WIS, wearing a Hamilton IntraMatic 68, which I noticed, identified, and complimented, which is why I think he gave me a great deal on the Khaki Day Date.

Unless you're into Montblanc, TAG, Citizen, or Movado, I can't say it's worth the drive. You might get a great deal w/AD warranty on a GP or UN, but you should call Time & Gems to check their inventory first. It's a vast mall with terrible parking on weekends. But if you're gonna get dragged there, you can definitely spend a few hours looking at watches ... and maybe also buying them ...


----------



## DarrenTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Zenith


----------



## Jeep99dad

Beautiful weather and cooled down enough to enjoy a Birdsong Sunshine Gose outside with the GSD-3A on the wrist 









I love this watch, the size and proportions, dial, heat blued hands and awesome acrylic dome  looks so good on canvas.


----------



## steadyrock

Vioviv said:


> Desert Hills Outlet Mall in Cabazon, CA, about 25 minutes northwest of Palm Springs along the 10 Freeway, 2 hours from LA with no traffic (but there's always traffic).
> 
> The place is gigantic, so here's a short novel on the watch stores:
> 
> *Montblanc* -- Great selection of Star, Timewalkers, Rieussec, Heritage/Tradition, smart watches, but only a single 1858 model in stock. Great staff, really knew the watches, willing to haggle.
> *TAG Heuer* -- Lots of inventory but oddly nothing I recognized. Lots of F1, Aquaracer and Link special editions. Big display for their smart watch. No Carrera/Monaco/Autavia/Monza. More ladies watches than mens. I tried an Aquaracer regatta timer, and asked the price, and started to haggle, and the manager said, "we can't reduce the prices by a single penny." Also, a tiny Zenith display (4 watches, didn't recognize any of them).
> *Movado* -- didn't have time but looked JAMMED inside
> *Fossil* -- mostly backpacks and hoodies, I didn't even see where the watches were displayed. No customers at all. I asked for Zodiac and was directed next door to ...
> *Watch Station* -- tiny Zodiac display (4 models); otherwise it was fashion brand heaven (hell?). Jammed wall to wall with customers.
> *Citizen* -- they had a ton of inventory, all their regular models as far as I could tell. Small FC display, tiny Alpina display, very tiny Campanola display. Very crowded; the manager there was a WIS and seemed oddly thrilled that I knew about FC and Alpina.
> *Time & Gems *-- they're a jewelry store, but also a UN and GP AD. Very small selection of both, but the first time I've handled GPs in the metal, could have spent all day looking at them. Small UN selection: there was one UN GMT+/- in stock, a bunch of Maxi divers, and not much else. Nice staff, willing to haggle.
> *Porsche Design* -- Didn't have time. My girls were ready to leave. (Digression: The real reason I agreed to stop at the mall was this store! I rec'd a Porsche Tec Flex ballpoint pen as a gift, used it daily for 7 years, until a gutless creep borrowed it from me at a conference and kept it. He denies it, the jerk. Every time I see a PD store I pop in to see if they have it on sale. Of course they never do. What's bizarre is that I'll spend $350 on a watch without blinking, but $350 for the world's best ballpoint pen? That's completely insane! Digression over.)
> *Kay's Jewelers* -- looked like a big display of watches, but I didn't have time. My bro-in-law says he got an unbelievable deal on a TAG there a few years ago.
> *Watch Boutique *-- I believe this is a franchise because it kind of looked like one, and I think I've seen it in another mall. Hamilton, Mido, Tissot, and fashion brands like DW, MK, and a tiny selection of G-Shocks. I really wanted to see some Midos, but they only had 3 ladies models left in stock. Manager was a WIS, wearing a Hamilton IntraMatic 68, which I noticed, identified, and complimented, which is why I think he gave me a great deal on the Khaki Day Date.
> 
> Unless you're into Montblanc, TAG, Citizen, or Movado, I can't say it's worth the drive. You might get a great deal w/AD warranty on a GP or UN, but you should call Time & Gems to check their inventory first. It's a vast mall with terrible parking on weekends. But if you're gonna get dragged there, you can definitely spend a few hours looking at watches ... and maybe also buying them ...


Wow that's fantastic. I'm in OC so very familiar with Cabazon though I don't think I've ever actually been there - just used it as a milestone on the way to Phoenix or Palm Springs, or to tell me how close I am to Hadley's.  I had no idea there were watch galleries there. Maybe I'll have to "convince" the wife to go shopping there some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Slugging through the evening at work...

Posted the wrong image but don't feel like changing it. Its the same watch and similar photo to the one I intended to post...


----------



## Bakulimaw

Orient Triton.


----------



## GradyPhilpott

116710BLNR


----------



## Bobo383

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk




----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A (on the right)







​


----------



## wobbegong




----------



## CPRwatch

Super SLA Saturday ,


----------



## jeronimocg

Fortis Diver Black...

Enjoy Saturday, everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Needs a few pics to do it justice.


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67

Certina DS PH200:


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Dan Henry 1963 -- wasn't sure about this one when I got it, but a strap change has made all good :- )


----------



## 41Mets

It's all Japanese Saturday


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Camo Mod On SE


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 41Mets

Green watch Saturday!


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Rgm









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## woiter

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

on a new vegan colareb strap. super fine.


----------



## schumacher62

on a new vegan colareb strap. super fine. 
View attachment 14196125


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Still this for the past couple days








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## hun23

Blue Sub


----------



## AngelDeVille

View attachment 14196261


----------



## Vioviv

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Rgm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Outstanding RGM! I'm not a fan of skeleton dials but boy I'd love to own this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Ticktocker

Muhle Glashutte SAR today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

Hopewell.

Hope you all have a good evening!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gruppo Gamma  Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

From a bit earlier today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121

Running some errands this weekend


----------



## mchilese

At the 106th annual San Leandro Cherry Festival!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Long time, no post. Wearing the Aquis titan on OEM orange rubber today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

frost bank atm locations


----------



## 41Mets

It's subphotique Saturday


----------



## 41Mets

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you get such an amazing, crisp shot?


----------



## fish70




----------



## Mreal75

41Mets said:


> How do you get such an amazing, crisp shot?


Thanks! The secret ingredient is a tripod. When I first started talked pics of my watches, I was doing them all handheld. I noticed very quickly I shake a lot haha. Added a tripod and it really helped to cut down on camera shake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! The secret ingredient is a tripod. When I first started talked pics of my watches, I was doing them all handheld. I noticed very quickly I shake a lot haha. Added a tripod and it really helped to cut down on camera shake with my dslr.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. I picked up a camera in the fall, and a tripod came with it, but the tripod was so poor that I called the place I got it from and they actually sent me another one recognizing how poor quality the tripod was that they sent. I've gotten away from using that Sony camera to take pictures, recently, using mostly my cell phone. I'll have to get back into that this summer and try some tripod shots.


----------



## Karlisnet

View attachment 14197093


----------



## Jeep99dad

New one for me, just picked it up from my AD


----------



## 59yukon01

Been on test drives all day. There's another Yukon or Tahoe out there with my name on it.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko Bellmatic!


----------



## ronkatct

Junk & Muscle


----------



## juventus




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## vexXed




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Arado Spirit


----------



## pardayan




----------



## whyboddau

Daddy duty


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jovani




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Selfrefleciselfie... Maybe I just made that word up... But that's the best way I could describe it...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## Ten past ten

"And now for something completely different".






(Seebeck effect, blah blah blah ! )


----------



## jeronimocg

This one for Sunday...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## titusdelossantos

DMCBanshee said:


> Vintage Skindiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


A Eminem watch? Oh sorry!

Send from my Turing machine


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 41Mets

GS sbga375


----------



## deepsea03

Oak & Oscar Jackson


----------



## DMCBanshee

titusdelossantos said:


> A Eminem watch? Oh sorry!
> 
> Send from my Turing machine


Eminem had to be in the balls of his daddy when this watch has been made 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Father of five

Enjoying a beautiful spring morning in Calgary with my Vostok


----------



## Jeep99dad

Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
Worked out with my new Norqain Adventure Sport this morning and will likely keep it on most of the day for the pool and Zoé's dance recital tonight.


----------



## xring33

ASEIKON windup watch I bought at a yard sale a few years ago for $1.00. The man said it was an award his son got from some company he worked for. Swiss made but don't know anymore about it. Information?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Prometheus Eagle Ray, meteorite dial. 









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

G. Gerlach Lux-Sport today, snapped while reading a Macy's Fathers Day snail-mail watch catalog. They have borrowed the word 'drop' from the world of e-commerce, as in a limited edition B&M Clifton Club _drop_ for $2,250. The only drop was my jaw when I saw the price.









I'm not complaining - i'd rather sift thru a week of junk mail and find overpriced unremarkable watches than, say, a kitchen tile catalog. Ironically it was addressed to my older kid, who is totally WIS-resistant.









Anyway, if anyone wants in on a _drop_ of quartz INOX packaged with a Swiss Army knife for $995.00, let me know and I'll send you a link.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Helm Khuraburi 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sickondivers

#TRASER


----------



## 59yukon01

Day 4 with a combo I absolutely love.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Panda.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## xring33

xring33 said:


> ASEIKON windup watch I bought at a yard sale a few years ago for $1.00. The man said it was an award his son got from some company he worked for. Swiss made but don't know anymore about it. Information?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did some research on this....found out it's worth just about the dollar I paid for it. It does keep time!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

59yukon01 said:


> Day 4 with a combo I absolutely love.


Seiko and THE ORIGINAL LITE BEER! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Slm643 said:


> Seiko and THE ORIGINAL LITE BEER!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Well that too......oh and water near by.....oh and warmth and sunshine.


----------



## abkdt41

Nice beautiful day









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13

Black Bay GMT with Michael Rutter out of focus at the Bungalow today at the Isle of Man TT









Black Bay GMT with Dean Harrison IN focus at the Bungalow.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Nevets750

Magrette Moana Pacific Kara.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

In Marshall Texas for a pretrial hearing in E.D. Tex, wearing my guilloche Santos


----------



## tenurepro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea

😬


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> In Marshall Texas for a pretrial hearing in E.D. Tex, wearing my guilloche Santos
> 
> View attachment 14199349


An ED trial? 

Thank goodness your photos don't need help...always fantastic? That's a great timepiece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> An ED trial?
> 
> Thank goodness your photos don't need help...always fantastic? That's a great timepiece!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha if only it was that interesting - patent trial about brightness control circuits.

Thanks for the compliment!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

I friggin love this watch. Look at the lume! Look at the distortion from the crystal! Look at the blue! Now that summer weather is here, I'm wearing my divers again. This one gives me a lot of joy....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Beater.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I'm a pepper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## castlk




----------



## Level.5x

Oris 65 on Catalyst Leatherworks strap!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

New shoes for the Cocktail Time.










Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## pardayan




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Certina DSPH200M on a TZ nylon strap:


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

Prometheus Eagle Ray GMT today. Even though it's a little big for my wrist, the watch is very comfortable due to the curved profile and very light feeling bracelet links.


----------



## anrex

m/


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon JDD, Have a great week guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jeronimocg

Hope everyone has a great week ahead!

Today the Datejust with roulette datewheel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

My 787 finally arrived this weekend. I'd never noticed how small the hands look relative to the dials in these new Turtles. I assume Seiko just used SKX hands for these, despite the larger dials?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Happy Monday...still patiently waiting for a thinner version of this strap but I like the look so much I couldn't leave it off for long, I'm impatient 
View attachment 14201081


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and a great week to all

Norqain blue Adventure Sport again


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice Monday y'all.


----------



## dwilliams851

Same today. Shining in the sun.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Loving my new purchase!


----------



## Victory Pants

NH35 Sapphire homemade. Every piece but the bracelet was purchased individually. Sometimes more than once. I stripped the first crown stem and scratched the first chapter ring.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## tartine.74

Blue crocodile...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## ronkatct

Bing on a new strap. I like the varying hue on the strap.


----------



## Ten past ten

Gotta say "I love this watch".


----------



## Grinny456

Stunning!!!



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and a great week to all
> 
> Norqain blue Adventure Sport again


----------



## dino8791

SKX Mod,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## Bakulimaw

Black Digital


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

It's a Moser day for me.










Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200 Pro for the evening


----------



## franco60

Bremont DH88









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkhelmetlive




----------



## fatalelement

Was at the District Court for the Eastern District of Texas for a hearing in a several hundred million dollar patent case... Cartier managed to stay on while I was sweating bullets

Luckily, everything went our way.


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners

Check those dials!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82

GS for me today. Have a good day everyone!
View attachment 14202753


----------



## ck13

First day on the Jubilee. I forgot how comfy they wear.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Mido M8830 (NOS) on a tropic rubber strap:


----------



## VicLeChic

happy Tuesday


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## green_pea

My new rios1931 strap


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## i.razvan

*Instagram*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pardayan




----------



## wobbegong




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron at sea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukie

Landeron Super Compressor Dive watch on a generic mesh bracelet. The watch is arguable because it's not connected to the historic name Landeron, but i love the look so much that i've produced a video for Caseback Watches about it (and about bodyboard surfing! ;-)


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Norqain today.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SpaceCadet65

This just in!


----------



## jeronimocg

Today with my brown watch...

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Heljestrand

Tread Tuesday


----------



## DiverBob

Switch to Oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

787 again today. While I wore it all weekend, yesterday was it's first time out of the house. I'm amazed at the number of times I managed to smack it into things throughout the course of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Day two...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Treated myself to a few new straps, here's one


----------



## Itubij

On my way to the dentist.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dagaz Typhoon II on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

Swiss made VICTORINOX, on sale at biggest river with prime for $30.00 (quarter of msrp).


----------



## Ten past ten

Sistem51.


----------



## tvterry1

My favorite watch.....









tvterry1
The old guy from WV.....


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## erikclabaugh

This one was made for mesh.


----------



## darkhelmetlive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Oris Diver Small Seconds, fresh from a full servicing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Matei Radulescu

Waiting for the food 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## fatalelement

Came back from the airport to the office exhausted but what I did get for my trouble was this guy waiting for me on my desk from UPS.

Full set of a practically unworn Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar. These things never come up so when I saw one on eBay come up via a search alert, I bought it immediately. Finally have one!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## 41Mets

Triton Tuesday


----------



## watchingandwaiting

COA "Eclipse" -- new arrival via kickstarter. Unusual way of displaying time, but works pretty well once you get used to it. In these pictures the time is approx 6:18 Automatic -- Miyota 8215, and cost almost nothing, but I think it's kind of cool.


----------



## Firecrow911

Marathon GSAR...


----------



## IAvictorinox

A fresh strap can breathe new life into an otherwise stuffy watch...


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## asingh313

Lovely combination !


----------



## asingh313

fatalelement said:


> Wearing my well-used Armida A1 today (which is, as you can see, no stranger to the ocean)
> 
> View attachment 14188361


Like it's just come up from the depths of the ocean !!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Slm643

asingh313 said:


> Like it's just come up from the depths of the ocean !!


Just curious have you used (turned) the bezel lately?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Slm643 said:


> Just curious have you used (turned) the bezel lately?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It works fine - at one point it did get quite stuck, but I left it in hot water for two hours and jimmied it free - I had forgotten to wash it after a dive like an idiot. Now (at time of pic) it works like the day I got it - just have to shower with it and give the bezel a few spins and it's all good.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchManiac10

Rolex Oyster Royal









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313

New strap on Squale 60 Atmos.


----------



## stbob

_311.32.40.30.01.001_


----------



## mydemise

At the Dr with my little boy Kaladin for his checkup. He's busy flirting with the nurses


----------



## Ticktocker

Watching while I wait...... with a Citizen Tough.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Tudor BB!


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

FC









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## mchilese

Just finished evening colors with my ol' Seiko.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Original Turtle 1985


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## stiffler009

ZM-73 said:


> Victorinox Maverick
> View attachment 13246203


very beautiful piece.... looks very attractive


----------



## Guts.




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Invicta Subaqua Noma Five...

500 grams...

1.1 pounds...

8.5 inch wrist...

Looks great during the day with the pearl reflection, and the gold and black are always night colours...

Quality, comfort and time keeping are perfect... Looks like a monster, but wears like a slipper...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou 2013


----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## ZM-73

stiffler009 said:


> very beautiful piece.... looks very attractive


Thanks, it does look good. Flat battery at the moment though.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Norqain today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Love the pattern and texture of the dial! 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

This one for Wednesday morning...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise

Loving my new paratrooper straps...


----------



## Kulprit

Yup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 14205667


Looking sharp! That rubber strap matches almost perfectly in the sunlight...one day I need one of those! Awesome piece!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I really do love this watch. I don't know if I love it more than the datejust, but I love it at least as much or pretty darn close.


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Heljestrand

MM300


----------



## JohnM67

Certina DSPH200M:


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## MrCairo




----------



## Gavinr

Anglo Irish said:


> Certina DSPH200M:


 I dont know why I dont give Certina enough attention. Your last few posts really made me realize how much I Luke this bezel,dial and the swords. It's going to be my next purchase Thanks!


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning all!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## fatalelement

Went with something a little "island formal" for Wednesday. Tracking three time zones for the litany of calls I have today (CA home, TX for court calls, and NY for our optics expert witness) - this thing comes in pretty handy with the double 24hr tracks.

Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the the arrived. My cherry trees are in flowers









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Dj


----------



## bigclive2011

Finally levered off the 671 for the evening, and this one called to me.


----------



## Ten past ten

So called, "Baby Monster",












Now there's a BIG baby!


----------



## umarrajs

This week..............my GADA:


----------



## Jeep99dad

thejollywatcher said:


> Love the pattern and texture of the dial!
> 
> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Thanks  it's an awesome and unusual pattern. The whole watch is quality


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Changed it up. 2009 sub, last model pre-ceramic. Was an unpolished safe queen when I got it last month.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pendine on their blue rubber strap


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool colors on that, @Jeep99dad. Makes me want to have a mint julep or something. 

Citizen solar quartz diver today.

I recently swapped the OEM blue rubber for this black silicone, and I'm quite happy with it. It was too much blue with what it came with, but the black strap quiets down the whole look to me.

In shade, it makes the blue dial and bezel look almost black...










But then you get it in sunlight and the bezel pops with color.










I think it'll be a good summer watch. I might order an orange strap to bring out the minute hand. Thoughts?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Bradner on C&B Chevron


----------



## green_pea

Odin


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

Casio Duro


----------



## Unc Sam

kiwi71 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Whose is the homage?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kiwi71

Unc Sam said:


> Whose is the homage?












Maybe the one on the left? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

Both stand alone. I was actually making fun of my comparison of my Duro to the Rollie.


----------



## BigAl60613

DigiHump day at the beach.


----------



## Slm643

Scuba Dude going on a week long mission!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Go San Jose Giants!! w00t!!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## ZM-73

Elysee meca-quartz chronograph


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Super Seiko Quartz!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

fatalelement said:


> Went with something a little "island formal" for Wednesday. Tracking three time zones for the litany of calls I have today (CA home, TX for court calls, and NY for our optics expert witness) - this thing comes in pretty handy with the double 24hr tracks.
> 
> Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar
> 
> View attachment 14207307
> 
> 
> View attachment 14207309


I really wish I could try one on one day, they're absolutely awesome looking watches & from all I've heard they live up to the hype. I've never seen this model until the other day in one of your posts...fabulous! Not normally a fan of yellow but wow, this one gets me. Great piece there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I really wish I could try one on one day, they're absolutely awesome looking watches & from all I've heard they live up to the hype. I've never seen this model until the other day in one of your posts...fabulous! Not normally a fan of yellow but wow, this one gets me. Great piece there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! There's not too many of them which is why I pounced on it the second I saw it. The build quality is really nice, I'm glad I got one. Just waiting to take it on my next dive trip!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74

My new friend...


----------



## jovani

new GL831


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anrex

th/`


----------



## Flicker




----------



## Kulprit

You know, except for vintage or dress watches, I usually wear my watches like the tools they are. I don't lose sleep over scratches, marks, or dings not do I go out of my way to avoid getting them. Heck, if I banged one into a brick wall I likely wouldn't even look down to see if there was any damage.

But since strapping this on last weekend I've been absolutely paranoid about acquiring even the slightest blemish. I check it several times a day to make sure it's still unsullied. This is too stressful; I may have to go back to the Tudor tomorrow since I'm okay treating it like a beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

A big salute to the greatest generation and the sacrifices they made!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 14206239


Wow, that is a beautiful chronograph! I'm a sucker for a moonphase.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Titanium 2100









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yesterday I met face-to-face with someone who had this watch listed on the sales forum for a while. I was attracted to it for some time but, of course, it wasn't necessary. The more I kept seeing it listed, the more I kept coming back to it and we were able to make a deal.

This Ball Fireman NECC is a fantastic watch. The bracelet and clasp are substantial, comfortable, and well-made, the white dial is one of the few that I really really like, the bezel is a little bit Stark, being completely black rather than having just a black insert. That might be the one thing I would change about this watch. It has the tritium tubes, which I've always been intrigued by but haven't ever had. There's quite a lot of depth to the dial, and there is a pattern on the inner circle of the dial which gives it some texture. The lugs have an interesting shape, a little bit of polish while mostly brushed, and maybe the one thing that I don't love are the polished Center links on the bracelet. I would consider brushing them, but I might also grow to like the PCLs.

A word about the tritium. It's really not very bright, particularly when you first see it. It's bright enough to be able to read the watch in the dark, but it doesn't pop out the way lume on a Seiko, Rolex, or Tudor might. I wore it to bed last night to experiment with being able to check the time on my wrist in the middle of the night rather than taking out my phone, looking at it, and possibly getting engaged by a message that showed up. When I checked my watch, it was like fire was coming out of the dial of the watch it was so bright. It wasn't any brighter than it was when I first saw it, but in the deep of the night, when there was no light in the room, and my eyes were adjusted to the dark, the intensity of the tritium was mind-boggling.

On an interesting note, I have a new kitten who mostly sleeps with me in bed. He wakes up at times and can get involved in things that wake me up. Last night he was taking swipes at the watch, I think because it was so bright and when it was moving around in the dark it caught his attention so intensely. I had to take the watch off so that he would leave it alone and I could get some sleep.


----------



## mizzoutiger

Citizen Titanium









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## jeronimocg

Planet Ocean Thursday for me...

Hope you're all enjoying a good day, wherever you are!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Fresh from f29 ...









Hope everyone has an excellent day!


----------



## drram1966

My Ocean Crawler


----------



## drram1966

My Ocean Crawler


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomGRK

My favourite beater today. It's so beater, that even my nato is incorrectly sized. 20mm on 22mm.

Love my SNZF17 Sea Urchin.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Slm643

RandomGRK said:


> My favourite beater today. It's so beater, that even my nato is incorrectly sized. 20mm on 22mm.
> 
> Love my SNZF17 Sea Urchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Man that's like wearing boxers, something is always hanging wrong, or whity tights, you are always adjusting something!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffler009




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RickHoliday

Wearing my $75 beater doing chores this afternoon


----------



## O2AFAC67

Leaving for a 4 o'clock tee time this afternoon...


----------



## Aggie88

I almost pulled the trigger on that one. Nice pickup.



41Mets said:


> Yesterday I met face-to-face with someone who had this watch listed on the sales forum for a while. I was attracted to it for some time but, of course, it wasn't necessary. The more I kept seeing it listed, the more I kept coming back to it and we were able to make a deal.
> 
> This Ball Fireman NECC is a fantastic watch. The bracelet and clasp are substantial, comfortable, and well-made, the white dial is one of the few that I really really like, the bezel is a little bit Stark, being completely black rather than having just a black insert. That might be the one thing I would change about this watch. It has the tritium tubes, which I've always been intrigued by but haven't ever had. There's quite a lot of depth to the dial, and there is a pattern on the inner circle of the dial which gives it some texture. The lugs have an interesting shape, a little bit of polish while mostly brushed, and maybe the one thing that I don't love are the polished Center links on the bracelet. I would consider brushing them, but I might also grow to like the PCLs.
> 
> A word about the tritium. It's really not very bright, particularly when you first see it. It's bright enough to be able to read the watch in the dark, but it doesn't pop out the way lume on a Seiko, Rolex, or Tudor might. I wore it to bed last night to experiment with being able to check the time on my wrist in the middle of the night rather than taking out my phone, looking at it, and possibly getting engaged by a message that showed up. When I checked my watch, it was like fire was coming out of the dial of the watch it was so bright. It wasn't any brighter than it was when I first saw it, but in the deep of the night, when there was no light in the room, and my eyes were adjusted to the dark, the intensity of the tritium was mind-boggling.
> 
> On an interesting note, I have a new kitten who mostly sleeps with me in bed. He wakes up at times and can get involved in things that wake me up. Last night he was taking swipes at the watch, I think because it was so bright and when it was moving around in the dark it caught his attention so intensely. I had to take the watch off so that he would leave it alone and I could get some sleep.


----------



## 41Mets

Aggie88 said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on that one. Nice pickup.


Thanks! I figured since I kept clicking on the link and Googling about it I would at least make an offer. Turned out the guy lived in New Jersey and we were able to meet face-to-face.


----------



## brrrdn

iwc utc :]


----------



## fatalelement

Nautical theme for Thursday!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Itubij

This one broke up this week's 4 day relationship with my Max Bill








[/url]


----------



## amg786

Bvlgari OctoF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## whyboddau

Patina all day today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## shahtirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## castlk




----------



## MDT IT

..only original.


----------



## sickondivers

Oris Williams


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

Watchcheck still saying that it is running at +0.0spd.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Going on a few weeks of travel with this great companion...

Have a great Friday, everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman

A rainy East Tennessee morning...


----------



## pardayan




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tantric

My trusty Speedy Automatic on a nice Horween strap


----------



## Aggie88

Just put the original strap back on my Ball Fireman Stormchaser Professional chronograph. What a good value Swiss timepiece!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RickHoliday

Aggie88 said:


> Just put the original strap back on my Ball Fireman Stormchaser Professional chronograph. What a good value Swiss timepiece!


What a terrific watch. Just purchased a Fireman Gory last night. The feedback on the watch quality spurred an impulse buy


----------



## martyINaustin




----------



## RickHoliday

Duplicate


----------



## Aggie88

Just looked up the Fireman Glory. Really nice looking watch for the price! I like the size too...40 mm dia and 11.3 mm thick.



RickHoliday said:


> What a terrific watch. Just purchased a Fireman Gory last night! The feedback on the build quality spurred an impulse buy


----------



## Aggie88

Just looked up the Fireman Glory. Really nice looking watch for the price! I like the size too...40 mm dia and 11.3 mm thick.



RickHoliday said:


> What a terrific watch. Just purchased a Fireman Gory last night! The feedback on the build quality spurred an impulse buy


----------



## 41Mets

Glashutte-Original Friday


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Aggie88 said:


> Just put the original strap back on my Ball Fireman Stormchaser Professional chronograph. What a good value Swiss timepiece!


Nice strap, come with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Rain in Virginia today

View attachment 14212219


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to what started it all...plus it's supposed to be insanely hot here today 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Entropy89

Seiko 5 - SNK615K1 for Friday!


----------



## Aggie88

Yeah. It's really nice looking with the watch. I need to get a brown strap with orange accents to go with it, too.



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Nice strap, come with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Yeah. It's really nice looking with the watch. I need to get a brown strap with orange accents to go with it, too.



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Nice strap, come with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

#FarerFriday with the Farer Pointing II limited edition #2


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 96nick

Vacationing in NOLA with the Seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The U1. Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Playing with the new camera...


























Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

This, on a new RHD Deployant and Watchgecko strap


----------



## ronkatct

BambinoV2 White


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## stiffler009




----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## Kulprit

Jury today, so something more befitting the suit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise

View attachment 14213451


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

TGIFF! Time for a brew and some live tunes!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Super P!


----------



## brash47

Orient PSD









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

School's out...


----------



## IAvictorinox

Why is this the one watch of mine that receives compliments?


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Bronze Wave


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Rolex OP Date, ca. 1971


----------



## yankeexpress

Slm643 said:


> TGIFF! Time for a brew and some live tunes!




Best Invicta ever..


----------



## jovani




----------



## sickondivers

G-SHOCK GL5-5600CL


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011

And it's grandad.


----------



## chum_2000_uk




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Black5

Tissot MotoGP LE 2005












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## IAmScott

Sumo this morning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Saturday, this hunk-o-bronze! Pre-yard work. During the mowing I'll be wearing my digital, then maybe a strap change on the H. O. B. I'll post the results later, of the strap change that is!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Gonna finish sizing the bracelet and onto the wrist it goes...........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Orisginal

Old SMPc on new OEM rubber. Mind. Blown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😀😊Saturday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Ten past ten

Old school German brand.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Vioviv

And a fine day to you all!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, @Vioviv. That KonTiki is really sharp. How's the bracelet? That checks a lot of boxes for someone I know. 

This little Citizen for me today. I started out with something else, but then this strap came in, so on it went. Thoughts?


----------



## Slm643

Done with the yard work time for a brew! First a strap change from leather to nato!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03




----------



## Vioviv

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow, @Vioviv. That KonTiki is really sharp. How's the bracelet? That checks a lot of boxes for someone I know.


The watch is great, thanks! It's a recent purchase from f29. The bracelet is very high quality, screwed links, signed clasp, solid end-links, etc, but alas no micro-adjustments. Fortunately, I was able to remove a half-link to get a pretty good fit.


----------



## MSugarman

Just swapped out the pro 3 braclet for this new blue shark nato








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restorer2001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77

Go Astros!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Giving this little 34mm Orient Star a shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

View attachment 14215935


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## captainelectron

DiverBob said:


> Giving this little 34mm Orient Star a shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a stunning watch!


----------



## dino8791

Fresh Turtle mod with SKX173 dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

Today’s EDC


----------



## whyboddau

When the sun hits the hesalite just right...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock

VCO 49150 on a swap from a (very good) friend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

ChronoLigne.com


----------



## 41Mets

Triton today.


----------



## anrex

Seiko MM Zimbe


----------



## smoovebloveman

About to throw some shrimp on the barbie.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## fatalelement

Doxa 750T GMT Divingstar

Fresh from the depths...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

amg786 said:


> View attachment 14216201
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice piece! I'm about to go on a trip in a month and want to check out the bronze to see how I like it for a future purchase. What are your thoughts on the watch overall? Feel free to PM me if you want. Thanks, Brett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Uhrmensch

GS today
Cheers


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Ten past ten

The value is mainly sentimental?






"What price love".


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Orisginal

Weekend desk diving with the SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

2 SMP's in a row! (I'm a poet and didn't even know it!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

What a great summer watch!


----------



## Elarock

tartine.74 said:


>


Very fitting on the Monaco anniversary.


----------



## woiter

Christopher ward C65 handwound on matching blue perlon









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeshoup

Citizen Promaster on the paddleboard. Oakland, California


----------



## 41Mets

I like them all, so collage it is!


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Racerke

The Breitling avenger 2 gmt 

@ www.instagram.com/racerke083










Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## ynp

ochs und junior annual calendar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Usually I don't keep a new watch on for days straight, but I am loving the Doxa. And per 6 days of two 12-hour spaced accuracy checks a day, it's +1.1/day average on the wrist! My most accurate watch, better than my Piaget by a hair and my Speedmaster by a few seconds a day.

I've been on a dress watch kick for a while but divers were what got me into watches in the first place (even though I dress up for work). The upside is this has made me spend more time in the water!

Kayaking in a lagoon with the Sub 750T GMT Divingstar before hitting the office.


----------



## Sleeptime

Sport watch doing "sports".


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh cell and back in the fray.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa yellow D1-500


----------



## Ginik




----------



## sanjosie

Beach beater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjosie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

16600 at the finish of the Montreal Grand Prix today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ewiz240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

My old friend, the khaki, mixing it up with the Tudor "nato" strap because I like to stir the pot (at least in my own head). Makes for a handsome combo though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Borealis Seastorm 2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Son sporting his Flik Flak Aerobear


----------



## AaronPDX

The first automatic watch I ever bought (15 years ago).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## brash47

My Momentum Fieldwalker on a new Momentum Rubber Strap









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## shahtirthak

GW-M5610









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## tmcwhorter15

Seiko Prospex STBR023 "Mini Tuna"


----------



## Barge




----------



## AaaVee

Starting week with Oris on super comfortable leather nato!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ZM-73

Latest acquisition, Panzera Flight Master


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chrisjones3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Castle Cavetto Titanium -- new(ish) arrival via Kickstarter


----------



## carney0121

Just hanging out


----------



## amg786

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Nice piece! I'm about to go on a trip in a month and want to check out the bronze to see how I like it for a future purchase. What are your thoughts on the watch overall? Feel free to PM me if you want. Thanks, Brett
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done- pmd you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin M Escobar

Just bought a new Swatch.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## amg786

Bluesy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Ball. Look at the reflection of the second hand in the mirror finish of the hour hand.


----------



## jovani




----------



## mydemise

Birthday wrist shot, and in my new (used) car. It's a beautiful morning!! 😎


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Decided to wear this for some reason today


----------



## Kulprit

Back on the Uncle Seiko canvas NATO for awhile (at least until it's get mildewy again and needs a good wash).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Marloe Lomond Chronoscope









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Haven't worn this in a while...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ottone

My Viribus Unitis IR27, once more
I love it ] 









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Digging this Orient Star in size "vintage" 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning all!


----------



## Slm643

Monsoon season still going on here in Michigan, a brief break.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Speedy Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee

Scoutsniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Smiths PRS-32


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Smiths PRS-32

View attachment 14220033


----------



## fatalelement

Seiko Prospex "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1 - Europe only limited edition


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rosarito

Just received this mesh bracelet today - purchased from a fellow WUS local. Taking it for a spin on my Hamilton. Love it!


----------



## ronkatct

Cadi Black.


----------



## GradyPhilpott

Rolex OP Date 1503


----------



## DiverBob

Not sure I will keep this one or not. Trial day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

Straightforward Monday.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

NATO straps are so comfy!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Forgot to post this morning. Been wearing the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2


----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Swapped to a black strap and much better. Makes the dial pop much more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffler009




----------



## Slm643

stiffler009 said:


> View attachment 14220727


Stunning! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012

Had to get my hands on a Beijing Watch Factory time piece as I read they are regarded as the top end of Chinese watch manufacturers. Recently got this Zunda in white. The quality fit and finish really is top end. This one is also measuring sub +/- 5 secs / day or better in all positions. I'll be buying more from this company. It's worth checking out the watches they produce.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Ginik




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Brey17

True GMT with jumping hand and rotating 24 hour bezel for 3rd time zone tracking.

41mm 
Maybe 11mm tall
Maybe 47 L2L?

The dimensions are so nice.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Just in today! Beautiful Seiko Champion (Pre-Alpinist). This watch is amazing!


----------



## maxpowerman

The 007 got a little nautical today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Silver Wave!


----------



## AaaVee

ML for Today!


----------



## Marrin

A New addition to the collection, Seiko Tuna SBBN015









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Domed Helberg CH8









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bdiesel570

BP 5004









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Helm Komodo



















The lume is fantastic on this watch, looks great off the white dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## anrex

t-*


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday:-!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Quick change before heading out the door this am...thinner canvas on its way to me today 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

tantric said:


> My trusty Speedy Automatic on a nice Horween strap


4 days later... sold the Speedy and bought this, a Zenith Rainbow El Primero Fly-Back. Aesthetically similar but mechanically I think the Zenith is superior.


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## xherion

BB GMT at Iceland glacier, Fjallsarlon


----------



## Ottone

My home brewed










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Kulprit

I was feeling very Seiko today, but I was also in a big rush leaving the house this morning, so I guess it's Tudor again. Maybe tomorrow, Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## lo_scrivano

#SpeedyTuesday


----------



## Pachoe

Good Morning;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joeax61

Just picked this beauty up yesterday, modded ceramic lumed bezel with flat sapphire crystal installed, great looking summer watch!


----------



## captainelectron

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 14222183
> 
> 
> View attachment 14222185


Explorer gang!! I don't understand the hate for the t-rex... it looks more balanced to me than the gen 2.


----------



## CallMeJarob

This today


----------



## El-Duderino

Taking the Corvette out for a real Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## kev1nchoi




----------



## Uhrmensch

Chronoswiss today - switched from blue gator to dark purple lizard a few months ago to liven things up a bit...
Cheers


----------



## DarthVedder

Victorinox DM500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fx1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GO


----------



## Suds

Latest









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Up and out again. Different airline this time, but the same great wrist companion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

SARB033 on a Gakota bracelet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Slm643

After mowing and relaxing with a hard apple cider walking around the yard.. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Haven't worn this one in a while. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate...


----------



## RickHoliday

Suds said:


> Latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe this is a new release from Eddie. What are your thoughts so far?


----------



## fatalelement

Seiko Prospex "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1 (#1292/2018) again with a matching orange bracelet - and finally resized the SRP bracelet it came with so I have it on there.

Trying to pick a mix of ~4 watches for a 2.5 week trial in Texas, and I think this is gonna make the cut since the steel bracelet means I can get away with it in a suit.


----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco. I was a bit negligent in setting the date! That's the price of not keeping the collection in winders!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie

This morning










Now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Late night switch to Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera again


----------



## Sir-Guy

I really like that "Dawn Grey" Seiko, @fatalelement. Looks awesome. 

Here's one of the daughter and me today: Casio and Citizen respectively.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## RMS911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Sir-Guy said:


> I really like that "Dawn Grey" Seiko, @fatalelement. Looks awesome.
> 
> Here's one of the daughter and me today: Casio and Citizen respectively.


Thanks! It was hard to get one from Europe and of course it came at a premium given that they sold out in stores quite quickly, but when I saw the colors I really couldn't resist. Orange is my favorite color, and grey/silver and orange is a winning combo. And this was a much cheaper entry into that color combo than a Seamaster PO 

Glad to see your daughter shares your passion! I remember when my dad bought me my first watch, a tiny Swatch quartz. Still have it in a box somewhere.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitwit70

*Ball Enterprise*


----------



## Nephro




----------



## jimiwilli

Shot from earlier today. New to me Panerai 297 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Daddy duty day...happy speedytuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

41Mets said:


> I really do love this watch. I don't know if I love it more than the datejust, but I love it at least as much or pretty darn close.


I didn't think I would love mine as much, but it's becoming one of my favorite pieces. Was quite the conversation starter at the last watch gathering 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Loving this green today


----------



## castlk




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Black5

Citizen Wingman C080.
Just put in a fresh battery and off it goes.
Not bad for a watch fast approaching 30 years old.












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## AaaVee

Wearing new arrival!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74

Today, australian toolwatch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suds

RickHoliday said:


> I believe this is a new release from Eddie. What are your thoughts so far?


Excellent - accuracy about -3spd, very comfy- In fact I've just bought the white dial to complement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

MM300 today


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## Jeep99dad

Loving this Alpina Manufacture KM710 Tribute and it works well with the green canvas too... a big plus for me


----------



## Kulprit

Old faithful for today (and probably the week).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning and happy Camel🐪 day😀👍🏽🖖🏽🐫


----------



## Heljestrand

SBDX001


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

38mm Khaki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

M100-A









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star on this fine Miami morn'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## El-Duderino

Grand Seiko GMT today.


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Casio Lineage Titanium (Solar)


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 Casino Royale


----------



## panchopin

My first post in WUS!
Today it's the Orange Seiko 6106










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## brrrdn

Explorer II =]


----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## suarezbcn

'Evening from Barcelona!










Best


----------



## Uhrmensch

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## fatalelement

Have to do lawyer stuff today even in this heatwave... It was over 100 in San Francisco yesterday which is unheard of.

1980 Piaget Classic and a fun Hermes tie for me to sweat on


----------



## chronomaestro

This morning.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## deepsea03

Oak and Oscar Jackson


----------



## deepsea03

Dbl post


----------



## mnf67

IWC








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## kevinlucci

Afternoon walk with the Steinhart Apollon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Grand Seiko today, and boy does it look good in the sunlight!









And then indoors a totally different hue


----------



## DMCBanshee

White Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Needed something fun for a Wednesday ...


----------



## DarthVedder

Vioviv said:


> Needed something fun for a Wednesday ...
> 
> View attachment 14225845


 Cool... Does it, you know... tell the time somehow?


----------



## Slm643

I'm going to guess here... The top teeth are the hour.. Bottom the minute? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

DarthVedder said:


> Cool... Does it, you know... tell the time somehow?


Umm ... good question, let me grab the manual ...
Okay, yes it does tell time. The upper row of teeth is a jump hour, the lower row minutes. About 10 seconds after I took this picture, it flipped over from 1:59 to 2:00. It runs on a Seagull automatic movement.



> I'm going to guess here... The top teeth are the hour.. Bottom the minute?


Correct!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Slm643

Trip to look at new BBQ grill or smoker...









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Robotaz

Vioviv said:


> Umm ... good question, let me grab the manual ...
> Okay, yes it does tell time. The upper row of teeth is a jump hour, the lower row minutes. About 10 seconds after I took this picture, it flipped over from 1:59 to 2:00. It runs on a Seagull automatic movement.
> 
> Correct!


Come on people. This is a very popular Mr Jones model. This can't be the first time you've seen it.

My personal favorite is the Robotto Shi. Great watches from a great guy.


----------



## Robotaz

Vioviv said:


> Needed something fun for a Wednesday ...
> 
> View attachment 14225845


That's the new 45mm model right?


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Helm Khuraburi on a rubber nato








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Spanky, me, and a TH F1 Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## franco60

1803 with Florentine case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Mreal75

New watch days, are the best days 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Swatch Sistem51 HODINKEE


----------



## atlbbqguy

Slm643 said:


> Trip to look at new BBQ grill or smoker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Get a Big Green Egg!! Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

And some ham! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender  on a Barton rubber strap


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman




----------



## steadyrock

And heading back home for four days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## shadash




----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #BinnacleBond


----------



## afechete

Titan C today


----------



## DMCBanshee

Borealiw Sea Farer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelton Sector on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## 41Mets

2 days, two completely different blues


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## abkdt41

Battery finally died - time to put a fresh one in

Any idea on how hard it would be to apply a better lume to the hands and the numbers on the bezel?

I want to try it on this watch before attempting on an expensive one









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Trying to decide if I want to get another MN strap for this guy. I've always like the way it looks on a 5-ring Zulu (not to mention the unbeatable security of a 5-ring) but MNs are so comfy and dry so much more quickly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## silverwind2712

Cellphone shot


----------



## Ottone

GMT Master










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

it's raining today so I'm not taking any chances









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekoken

I don't wear it often because if the size but I do love it.


----------



## newhorizon

Last few weeks, UTC has been my go to watch. It is on 2 piece Zulu.


----------



## Vioviv

Robotaz said:


> Come on people. This is a very popular Mr Jones model. This can't be the first time you've seen it.
> 
> My personal favorite is the Robotto Shi. Great watches from a great guy.


I've had this on my wish list for several years, but the 37mm models were too small. I got the Last Laugh mirrored version in 37mm for my daughter last year, and it's at the top of her rotation.



Robotaz said:


> That's the new 45mm model right?


It is the 45mm. It has a compact L2L and the black case makes it wear much smaller, more like a 43mm. It's a terrific watch, sapphire crystal, solidly built, and keeps excellent time.


----------



## brrrdn

IWC UTC :]


----------



## Glencoe

View attachment 14227615


----------



## Vioviv

Put the bracelet on and now it's ready for a long hot summer on my sweaty and disgusting wrist ...


----------



## Ottone

Home brewed










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## alfredtv

Tag Link Automatic, fresh serviced w/a NATO band because I don't like the one it came with!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Slm643

Thursday, prepping Fridays Father's Day dinner for my dad 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Marine Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## househalfman




----------



## chronomaestro

This one today.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## fatalelement

145.022 speedy today with my signed Buzz Aldrin poster - 50th anniversary is drawing near!


----------



## 41Mets

I feel like this watch is so photogenic


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Seiko 5 on the red leather strap.


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## tartine.74

Evening...


----------



## captainelectron




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Apia




----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Eza









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mydemise




----------



## GradyPhilpott

Movado ca. 1970


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Ginik




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Vostok!






.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Aussiehoudini

I have a fairly big wrist so the FW91 looks very small when I wear it. So I decided to try it's big brother


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Scanfocus




----------



## JonS1967

Been super busy and haven't posted in a while. Been wearing this all week. Cheers!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Ottone

My GMT










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko solar Prospex


----------



## tekoken

According to my calculations...it's Friday. TGIF part people!!


----------



## anrex

f.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## abkdt41

Skagen day

Also let's go raptors









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Finally Friday.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

Hopewell.

Put it on their 'Masai' red strap (now discontinued) today for a dose of colour! I use this strap sparingly but on days I feel like some colour it compliments the pillar box red of the hands on the Hopewell ... well!

Enjoy your weekend folks!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Ottone

Home made with bee waxed strap










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Suds

36mm and really comfy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

pardayan said:


>


Which casio model is this watch?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Mr Auto

Have a great weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer as usual on fridays. 
Love the dial color on the Lander. 
TGIF


----------



## shane.shepherd

has not left my wrist since I got it 2 days ago.

View attachment 14230501


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sometimes you feel like its 1962....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Luminor today
Cheers


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Bout to go sweat in east Texas in a courtroom for two weeks, so I decided to start dressing like I'm going on vacation for the last few days of freedom.

It helps cheer me up!

Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar


----------



## hollywoodphil

Unusual, all-ana, no-digi, G-Shock GW-4000.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Can't believe how much I'm really enjoying this watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great Friday!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## whyboddau

Deciding which generation to wear










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sachetsharma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Bell & Ross BR V3-94 RS19









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## ToBeDetermined

After a long weekday...it’s feeling like the weekend


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## afechete

Weekend starting with Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Retro


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott

16570L, just back from service.


----------



## Slm643

Spent the day with 87 year old dad today, cooked steak, mashed potatoes & broccoli, I even timed the steaks with the Monster!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Full metal G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Jeep99dad

Muhle SAR on rubber to kick off the weekend


----------



## BillTX

Breitling Steelfish 44mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

still raining today but a little less so 200m seems good enough









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3l33ter

Went skiing today 😁


----------



## castlk




----------



## bobo90

Off to Cyprus 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

Just changed the strap...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone

Viribus Unitis Coffee










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

And with "weisser Spritzer"

)









Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## CaptainCustard

Brookes Brothers Harris Tweed Jacket, Rolex 114060 ceramic Submariner No Date.

I prefer the jacket. It keeps me warm.


----------



## jovani




----------



## montres




----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo 6309-7040









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

NTH Santa Cruz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

556 again.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Ti Deep on a rainy Saturday


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## sticky

Sinn 903.


----------



## Entropy89

Just came in the mail today, Seiko SARW013 "Urushi"!


----------



## BillTX

A quick shower and now at the office.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Well, this got delivered today. It was going to be a beater/yard work watch.










But my daughter saw it and immediately claimed it for herself.










I'm okay with it.


----------



## juventus

TODAY


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Ooops! Duplicate post and I can't figure out how to delete it! Well, at least I was able to delete the duplicate pic!


----------



## Nevets750

EMG DL-63









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## andrflo

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

.


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## amg786

Enamel dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkhelmetlive

Working on the John Deere with the Blue Angels










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Another day on the lake comes to an end.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kulprit

24 hour watch for the 24 Hours of Le Mans.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mich.g.pan

Citizen moon phase. Pig skin strap.


----------



## carney0121

sATurday


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo

This morning, Neymar 41.5mm diver. This afternoon, Sea Urchin on a new carbon fiber band. Now, since the mail came. Bronze 45mm Pro Diver.


----------



## bcemrich

A new get. Analog-digital scratches two itches in one watch. Diver third itch.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bcemrich

Opps. Just learned the "moderate" button leys you correct spelling errors. 









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1

Just picked up my Tudor Black Bay Fifty Eight!


----------



## hun23

Pilot


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

JLS36 said:


> Eza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great pics, that blue is really fantastic. I like the strap as well, where is it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great pics, that blue is really fantastic. I like the strap as well, where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought the watch on impulse from sales forum here, it was new never worn and I'm very happy with it. The strap is a drunk art, he's a forum member here and makes wonderful straps.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

GMT!


----------



## fatalelement

Dan Henry 1970 and some more bright, vacation-y clothes to pretend I'm not working on Saturday (and Sunday)


----------



## sweeperdk01

This one


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## pmt




----------



## pardayan




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage IWC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Njnjcfp88

HFD from Baden-Baden says the J&B


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

SUB300 for Father's Day


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Second watch on today. A Citizen quartz jump hour watch, only produced for the Japanese market, but some how this made it's way to the UK. Possibly the only one in this country ?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Sunday  D1-500 Meanie until i fly out to FL this afternoon for a business trip


----------



## 41Mets

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New strap for my 38...HFD all!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

SARB017 today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Pics are from Saturday but I just got this one in on Friday and have been wearing it ever since. Took a little day hike (10 mi) with my son yesterday which ended at a beautiful alpine lake up in the mountains. Plenty of waterfalls, creeks, and streams to cool off in on the way in as well. Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there, and wishing a great weekend too everyone! b-)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310

Casual dress, casual sport watch

Omega Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 59yukon01

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Father"s Day to all the dads out there.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

explorer ii :]


----------



## Phantom X

Tissot Seastar 1000 Automatic Chronograph with custom Fat Carbon carbon fiber buckle I made.


----------



## Mr Auto

brrrdn said:


> explorer ii :]


beautiful!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

MONTA Oceanking gilt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

The GW-5000-1JF...


----------



## dino8791

Happy Fathers Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13

BB GMT - Sunday at the US Open at Pebble


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88

How do you like your Ocean King so far? They look like quality every day watches.



liwang22 said:


> MONTA Oceanking gilt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Zelos Hammerhead bronze on leather today









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Happy Father's Day everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Don't mind the bezel, timing a pizza . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Phantom X said:


> Tissot Seastar 1000 Automatic Chronograph with custom Fat Carbon carbon fiber buckle I made.


You made? That's awesome! If you are making these for others, shoot me a PM. Nice work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waiting for my Uber


----------



## texag03

Oris 65


----------



## castlk




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Aggie88 said:


> How do you like your Ocean King so far? They look like quality every day watches.


I like it very much and it stacks up well against a Sub C when taking into account the price. The case finishing is superb and the ceramic bezel insert, bezel mechanism, bracelet (with its Glidelock-like clasp) and crown feel like $5,000 plus divers. For reference I've owned a 114060, Pelagos, Marinemaster, so you understand what I'm comparing it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Gmt


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Ottone

I love it....









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## tmy

Triple Zero, before switching to my smp 300m for the Caribbean:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Monday!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Starting monday with Seiko


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## afechete

Ocean Crawler for Monday


----------



## Relo60

😀😊 Monday🏀🏀🖖🏽👍🏽


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  from Florida
Breakfast time with the Norqain Adventure Sport 
Have a great day.


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

mm


----------



## warsh

There is something magic about this watch...!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tekoken

Case of the Mondays? I went with the newest member of the family today & probably will all week. The Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT 2 H32625555. It's my first Hamilton & so far I'm really liking it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mike8




----------



## atlbbqguy

Starting the week off with Magrette MPD II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

my Filson GMT


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Slm643

Monster again 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## liwang22

Spring Drive to kick off the week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Tried a few on today


----------



## Slm643

Did you get the burnt orange one? .. That's sweet! 
Love your green one! I'll bet the photos don't do them justice! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Wife is wearing my SUB!


----------



## steadyrock

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, and welcome aboard American Airlines flight blah blah blah to wherever.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Morning all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Oris Artix complication (my Monday watch)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

Gotta get a Ventura next...


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino


----------



## hun23

Explorer


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Awesome new acquisition









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Sea King


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

Green toughy, I like the rubber and fabric strap much more than I thought I would...


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## panchopin

it's raining! I need a diver! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

New strap came in!


----------



## BillTX

New Damasko DC66

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

Just put on this mesh bracelet.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ck13

Alpinist today









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Charred orange Monster.. Still glowing!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## castlk




----------



## tiki5698

Taking a little evening stroll


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS

Seiko Stargate 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Day 1 of trial prep in East Texas. I packed an entire case of watches to coordinate with my ties when the trial starts, so expect daily pics 

Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar


----------



## Pachoe

Calculator watch today 

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## VicLeChic

Racing baby, oh yeah!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Black Bay!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Slm643 said:


> Charred orange Monster.. Still glowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Great picture


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## afechete

Big Raven today


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Reeser1

PAM 183


----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## Kulprit

My lowercase LE solar Tuna makes a rare public appearance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Same as yesterday.. But not..!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## timvbs




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender today


----------



## fatalelement

Day 2 of trial prep

Seiko "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1


----------



## angeleno310

Didn't think I'd love this as much as I do. Unmistakably masculine but elegant and beautiful. Don Giovanni.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## panchopin

Speedy tuesday with a twist: the Bullhead for a sunny day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Fortis, love the green dial.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

MPD II again today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Sharkey Tuna Can bought for my wife...she's actually a real scuba diver.


----------



## Slm643

marsavius said:


> View attachment 14242199
> Sharkey Tuna Can bought for my wife...she's actually a real scuba diver.


Have you or could you do a brief review of this watch, quality, finish, experience. I've just noticed them, thank you in advance.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

BR V2-93 GMT and Raku Fish


----------



## Sugman




----------



## joeax61

Feeling Blue today!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne

Hamilton Khaki 38mm on a nato


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## dino8791

New watch day! Technically yesterday, but I just sized the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Sir-Guy

I like that Tudor, @AbsoluteMustard. Bezel gives it a cool look. What strap do you have on it? I like it! 

@dino8791, congrats on the Sinn! Looks awesome. 

Little Citizen for me today. Aside from its T-Rex handset, I like how it's a sort of mini fleiger field watch.


----------



## kiwi71

SARB017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Explorin


----------



## mich.g.pan

My GADA Pulsar (Seiko).
I am never gentle with this watch.
Still looks great and keeps accurate time.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Sir-Guy said:


> I like that Tudor, @AbsoluteMustard. Bezel gives it a cool look. What strap do you have on it? I like it!
> 
> @dino8791, congrats on the Sinn! Looks awesome.
> 
> Little Citizen for me today. Aside from its T-Rex handset, I like how it's a sort of mini fleiger field watch.


Rubber B. Love this strap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## castlk




----------



## Perseverence

When there's a chance you may be able to attend Ranger School, you re-aquaint yourself with kit and ruck.

Trusty Minuteman Team Rubicon came with.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Going full Syracuse!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vioviv said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet looks great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

CoachRockne said:


> Hamilton Khaki 38mm on a nato
> 
> View attachment 14242725


That's a great pairing, the same one I use on my 42mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Speedy Racing


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Just received my Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide GMT via Kickstarter. Was a bit of a wait, but am super happy with the watch so far.


----------



## Ottone

Sea Dweller and Spritzwein










Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

watchingandwaiting said:


> Just received my Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide GMT via Kickstarter. Was a bit of a wait, but am super happy with the watch so far.
> 
> View attachment 14243933
> 
> 
> View attachment 14243931


Have fun with it!!

Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Aggie88

Vintage Bucherer today


----------



## anrex

w/


----------



## Kulprit

Despite its slab sides, this fits better under the cuff on a NATO than my SKX, so back on the wrist it goes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## Jeep99dad

fatalelement said:


> Day 2 of trial prep
> 
> Seiko "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1
> 
> View attachment 14241959


I love that dial


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## afechete

MM300


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

one of my favorites today, the 6309-7290 slim turtle in the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Jeep99dad said:


> I love that dial


Thanks! I'm not usually one for all the Seiko special editions but the colorway and that dial really hit me the right way, and you know the rest of the story 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Trial prep day 3

Woke up to the local tornado sirens and what appeared to be a literal waterfall outside the window... never seen rain like that before. Great way to wake up. I miss regular old earthquakes.

1979 145.022 Speedmaster Professional on the original 1171 today.


----------



## Vioviv

Autavia 2017 w/Heuerville strap ... have a great day y'all!


----------



## Uhrmensch

First watch I bought after I started working. Arguably should have stopped there and called it a day... : )
Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DiverBob

AbsoluteMustard said:


>


Rolex needs to cross the street and borrow the fella that despises crown guards and mercedes hands for a few years... beautiful!


----------



## schumacher62

Craig John Wilson gave me this watch. he bought it in Russia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

This morning






evening change


----------



## Brey17

Fueling up midday in the PacNW while contemplating the middle of the night in Japan.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Orisginal

This one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory Pants

USMC Marathon









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Victory Pants said:


> USMC Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's a hunk-o-steel! Sweet did Marathon do the case side engraving or was it a custom job? Thanks for your service.! Is there a story behind the watch?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven Venture II today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## dino8791

Chuso said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

Bulova lunar pilot








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## deepsea03

Citizen Avion


----------



## fatalelement

Took the Doxa for a swim to break the monotony (an environment in which my old Speedy dare not tread, as it failed its last pressure test)

My Huawei P30 Pro did really well underwater! And with no case - they weren't joking about that IP68 rating (thankfully).


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ronkatct

Junk 'er


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

erikclabaugh said:


>


Really great! Fantastic with the rubber strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Victory Pants

Slm643 said:


> That's a hunk-o-steel! Sweet did Marathon do the case side engraving or was it a custom job? Thanks for your service.! Is there a story behind the watch?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Marathon does that side engraving. They have a few official government contracts with NATO stock numbers and all. They have one for the Canadian MOD as well I believe. (It has a little maple leaf on the dial.) I got this when I retired from the Corps. And, thank you for the support. Definitely check out Marathon too! Not to shill for them, but they make everything from resin quartz models to these steel ETA 2824 tanks. Everything they make can take a pounding! Super solid watch company!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## MERCENARY

Here's my Signal.
The first mechanical alarm wristwatch 
ever made in USSR.


----------



## anrex

th-


----------



## Mr Auto

Sinner on a plane.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

I put the bracelet back on the Speedy Reduced...it's like a whole new watch!


----------



## tekoken

Wearing the classic Casio AE1200WH-1A "Casio Royale" today. Edited to add a better(And smaller) picture.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Swapped out the canvas strap for leather. That may be a mistake given the heat, but then again, as damp and humid as it's been lately, the canvas may very well have rotted off my wrist by the end of the day. So perhaps it's a stroke of brilliance?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

35th anniversary for Thursday..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sugman




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## BillTX

Oris Big Crown Propilot 45mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## brash47

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14246397
> View attachment 14246395


Whoa, I think I have one just like that!!!! The wheel that is lol....hows the RS doing. Mines great!

Hammy on steel today!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## panchopin

Seiko SNK on a nato
Black on black for this Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Recent addition.


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Origin Vintage Field


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star in size "vintage".

34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Uhrmensch

My late father's Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## hun23

Daytona today


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## stbob

_214270_


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

......tomorrow.....









Sorry for being OT...


----------



## afechete

Oris Titan C


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Brey17

Oh yeah baby... you know what time it is.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wearing this hand-winding Christopher Ward today. It's a little mall fashion-looking, but I like it. Nice dial in the sunlight!


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloneqwerty

Not really that special, but...


----------



## ewiz240

Since I've put it on a Seiko Jubilee, it has gotten the most wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Just arrived








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

Just received this Baltic Aquascaphe today.


----------



## Orisginal

Devil diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

pekshn89 said:


> Bulova lunar pilot
> View attachment 14245477
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Nice picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Today's new arrival...


----------



## ck13

SLA033 - captain has landed.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Still got the Seadweller today!


----------



## Slm643

Today and maybe the rest of the weekend ..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

I like that Orient Star, @DiverBob. Looks awesome, almost a vintage vibe to it!

For those who have read my comments about this watch before, this is an old faithful-I wore this all day, every day, for a little shy of a decade. I decided to get it checked out and got it back today. Pressure test still passes at 10 bar...not bad for a 20+ year old watch!

I did everything with this thing on...hiking, swimming, shooting, etc. Nice to bring it back into the rotation.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Happy Friday!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21

Flightie Friday


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchingandwaiting

New strap = new watch! :- )


----------



## Entropy89

Starting summer off with my Alpinist!


----------



## afechete




----------



## Grinny456

Finally Some Sunshine. AT Again.


----------



## anrex

f``


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Aevig Corvid today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## calbear13




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Farer Pointing II LE on aFarer blue rubber

Have a great Friday. 
Brice


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thejollywatcher

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## DiverBob

Sir-Guy said:


> I like that Orient Star, @DiverBob. Looks awesome, almost a vintage vibe to it!
> 
> For those who have read my comments about this watch before, this is an old faithful-I wore this all day, every day, for a little shy of a decade. I decided to get it checked out and got it back today. Pressure test still passes at 10 bar...not bad for a 20+ year old watch!
> 
> I did everything with this thing on...hiking, swimming, shooting, etc. Nice to bring it back into the rotation.


Thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

Still one of my faves!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning?


----------



## steadyrock

This view again. At least I'm going home this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomGRK

Have some physical work to do this weekend so my trusty G-Shock will be draped on my wrist.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## brrrdn

explorer ii on camo strap ^^








[/url]


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I just replaced the bezel & insert on my 787 as I intend to make it a GADA travel watch (my Airman is a *wonderful* watch but my brain just can't transition back and forth between 12- and 24-hour dials). The donor bezel has a lot more slop to it than the stock bezel, but I'm not overly anal-retentive about such things. What *is* disappointing is that I thought the insert was lumed, but in my haste I misread the description. Oh well.

Now the last question is whether to keep the stock second-hand or replace it with one from an SKX173. Ever since the SRPs were released I told myself that if I ever got one I'd change out the second-hand. Now that I've had this for a few weeks the stock hand is growing on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull "Dong Feng" reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Dweller


----------



## pekshn89

Wearing this strap that I got from my friend mac44








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Adam2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Just came....my can o tuna!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Looks great, start enjoying the summer weather and that great watch, I've had mine on natos and a ss bracelet! 
So far I like my bracelet the best.. 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## steellll

*Bull 45 baby!*

Love a good Lum-Tec once in a while


----------



## steellll

Bull 45


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Figured I'd give this a go tonight







Gotta love the action shot with the blurry second hand lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Triton9

Big watch with the big guy (Decepticon Devastator)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

Little panda and his bamboo strap.


----------



## Nwing2020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

SKX173 on a Erika's original


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, some great pieces today, guys.

'90s-era Omega SMP for me today.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ck13

.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

This. It's been raining so I need all the WR I can get. :-d


----------



## BundyBear

This. It's been raining so I need all the WR I can get. :-d

View attachment 14251733


----------



## ZM-73

Bronze Wave


----------



## kyfra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

kyfra said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on rubber 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## warsh

The new Baltic Aquascaphe is well done. The dark blue dial often looks black










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Off to the golf course


----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful, sunny day today


----------



## 41Mets

Slm643 said:


> Did you get the burnt orange one? .. That's sweet!
> Love your green one! I'll bet the photos don't do them justice!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Tried it on just for comparison's sake. I don't know if I'll ever have to watches in that price bracket at the same time.


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tactico style mod Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ike2

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow, some great pieces today, guys.
> 
> '90s-era Omega SMP for me today.


Always loved that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Split timer


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 395 and off to the lake


----------



## schumacher62

perfect for today's moto ride to Castle Air Museum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## dino8791

SKX011, lightly modded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been Scurfaing this morning 
Paul makes an ice watch at an affordable price


----------



## Itubij

Fitting for a rainy day...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Johnvibes

Seiko Saturday- World Timer


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Really do like this thing








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa

^^nice world timer up there!


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Eterna Super Kontiki chrono

Just arrived,my first eterna and boy is it a stunner









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc has taken up more than its fair share of wrist time lately. On OEM rubber for the new SMPc, fits perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Raven Venture


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Weiss Cal 1001 on an Erika's Original today ...


----------



## aboutTIME1028

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Eterna Super Kontiki chrono
> 
> Just arrived,my first eterna and boy is it a stunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Struggle getting a shot of the sunburst dial









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Really do like this thing
> View attachment 14252771
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two years ago, I never would have guessed Timex would be cool again, but that is a really cool watch.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette MPD II. Super comfortable with the stock rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8




----------



## Vanstr




----------



## hun23

Tudor


----------



## BillTX

Damasko DC66 on Worn & Wound Mil-Strap Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jeepin in the rain with the Seiko SRPD21 on a Toxicnato magnum


----------



## watchingandwaiting

New strap = new watch (part II) :- )


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

A little Sinn action today.










Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## sickondivers

#OVM


----------



## castlk




----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels

41Mets said:


> Beautiful, sunny day today


Incredible looking watch! Goes good with your tat.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ten past ten

Wearing this Bulova Gemini on a Di Modell shark skin today.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Vioviv said:


> Two years ago, I never would have guessed Timex would be cool again, but that is a really cool watch.


Yes, a bit bizarre to me that I was that excited over a quartz model since I don't wear my others any more. It's a blast to wear and the bracelet doesn't even pull my hair out so that's a win. I've got a couple straps I'm thinking for it to make it even more fun, we'll see.

Btw, I love your Weiss. I would love to get one someday, great guy and really well made within the USA by an actual watchmaker, don't see that every day. His very individualized service adds to an already great product IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer on IWC Alligator


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

watchingandwaiting said:


> View attachment 14254143
> 
> 
> View attachment 14254145


OMG! That is a great combo! Where did you get that bracelet?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jovani




----------



## brash47

Brand new Tuna....Engineer arrived this morning. This is definately gonna be on for a few days!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Nice!
I need a black pcs version!
Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#TRASER


----------



## armandob

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slm643

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Slm643

With a good red ale)









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

SARG Sunday ...









Snapped a random 12 noon pic before I put it on! My spouse doesn't understand why I got so excited ... sigh ...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

brash47 said:


> Brand new Tuna....Engineer arrived this morning. This is definately gonna be on for a few days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That blue mesh bracelet (watchingandwaiting) above would look great here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a glorious Sunday🙏🏽🖖🏽😀


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Vioviv

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Yes, a bit bizarre to me that I was that excited over a quartz model since I don't wear my others any more. It's a blast to wear and the bracelet doesn't even pull my hair out so that's a win. I've got a couple straps I'm thinking for it to make it even more fun, we'll see.
> 
> Btw, I love your Weiss. I would love to get one someday, great guy and really well made within the USA by an actual watchmaker, don't see that every day. His very individualized service adds to an already great product IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my Weiss and the quality is A+ ... I wish them big success ... it's much deserved and it would be great for the microbrand business. 
Pretty sure I'm gonna order that Timex despite my current ban on new watch ...


----------



## juventus

Vintage Russian Vostok precision.


----------



## X-Tian

GP Laureato


----------



## hun23

Bay


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for a German for the Dinner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## i.razvan

Omega SMP on a Zealande rubber strap


----------



## yildirimnihat




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Rockin the Scurfa with a Worn & Wound NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Still waiting (impatiently) on another canvas strap to arrive...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## southern bamboo

The workhorse for a day off pressure washing and yard work...


----------



## brash47

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont cook your arm bro!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Fjallrav

Out for a ride










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tanatron

Live!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Still honeymooning with this smudge magnet


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Barge




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Heljestrand

1969 World Time


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jovani




----------



## RSDA

A little lume to wake me up on a Monday morning.


----------



## anrex

m`


----------



## Kulprit

Monday. Still waking up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt:
View attachment 14257187


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett Cave Dweller "S"









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## daveswordfish

Just picked this one up....super pleased!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great week watchfam. 
I'm wearing my Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 USA LE


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot El Primero Cronometro TCP-2. My only watch other than my two Panerai that gets Wrist time lately:


----------



## Slm643

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith Pilot El Primero Cronometro TCP-2. My only watch other than my two Panerai that gets Wrist time lately:


Wow, very nice Indeed.. Did it come like that, I mean the cross hatch finishing is great!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing the gold Piaget again today, back to the formalwear.

I'm constantly amazed every time I strap this on, especially after my Doxa. It's almost as thin as the strap, and this was made in 1980 to boot!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Chuso




----------



## pekshn89

Summer colors








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan11




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## hopscottch

AngelDeVille said:


> Gotta get a Ventura next...
> 
> View attachment 14239745


Cool combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

platinumEX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this?!

Don't recall ever seeing this one before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Moonwatch Monday!









Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Citizen Eco Drive.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

hopscottch said:


> What model is this?!
> 
> Don't recall ever seeing this one before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Farer Meakin (one of their early quartz models) on a Baltic perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14258157


Very cool
G


----------



## Knives and Lint

Wearing a custom built G-Shock for fun today...Pictured below with an EDC pocket dump :-d


----------



## kiwi71

Speedy Reduced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## jimiwilli

I usually care about matching my watch with my attire, However this one makes me breaks all the rule.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf. Two-tone version on an Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13

114060!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Tonight


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## zed073

One of my favourites G. |>



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14256723


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## carlhaluss

Slm643 said:


> Wow, very nice Indeed.. Did it come like that, I mean the cross hatch finishing is great!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, finishing is all original. The bronze has developed more patina since I got the watch last year, though.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## PennyTheDog

Nice! The alligator strap is an unexpected choice but it looks really good, and it actually makes the dial show up as kind of a slate gray. I got a DS30 recently and I love it.



tiki5698 said:


> Taking a little evening stroll
> 
> View attachment 14241131
> 
> 
> View attachment 14241133


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MZhammer

Traveling all week so I brought two watches with me but I'vehad a hard time taking this one offmy wrist.


----------



## Diesels

Relaxing after work.


----------



## hopscottch

platinumEX said:


> Farer Meakin (one of their early quartz models) on a Baltic perlon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jimiwilli said:


> I usually care about matching my watch with my attire, However this one makes me breaks all the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fantastic piece, I can see why it's a rule breaker! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazuri222

It still keep precise time,


----------



## Mazuri222

It still keep precise time,

View attachment 14259565


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue Trekker on Raven leather


----------



## omega__1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

tu-+


----------



## jovani




----------



## Kulprit

New shoes today courtesy of Uncle Seiko. I picked up one of his GL831s but, unfortunately it was a little too snug. I also grabbed this Z199--primarily for my SKX, though I neglected to add SKX endlinks to my order--so for now it's residing on the SRP.

I'm not sure about such a sharply tapered bracelet on a head this big--it's like squeezing a fat ass into skinny jeans--but if there's any combination more comfortable than a cushion case diver on a Z199 I don't know what it is.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Reeser1

Cheers!


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## DMCBanshee

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Intermittent sun today...colour was necessary 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 14259945


Beautiful!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina KM710 Tribute on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Samuel Quek

White “explorer”


----------



## Vioviv

Just aced my annual Anti-Corruption certification test at work. The final question:



> Question: "Do nice guys finish last?"
> Choose one of the following responses:
> A) Yes
> B) Yes
> C) Yes
> D) All of the above


It feels great to know that I'm a good corporate citizen in our wholly transparent, utterly honest, deceit- and greed-free meritocracy! Yahoo!


----------



## jah

Grand Seiko!


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro

AP Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

My best friend


----------



## Drak

Same like yesterday. Poor green China made sub


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Just picked this up and it's now my favorite vacation watch. Sturdy, nice to look at, accurate, and I forget about it on my 7" wrist. Love it!


----------



## BillTX

|>


----------



## BillTX

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14260425
> 
> 
> Just aced my annual Anti-Corruption certification test at work. The final question:
> 
> It feels great to know that I'm a good corporate citizen in our wholly transparent, utterly honest, deceit- and greed-free meritocracy! Yahoo!
> 
> View attachment 14260427


Nice watch! I like the NATO, too. Which brand is that?


----------



## Slm643

Tuesday just finished the vitamin D run.. Now for the vitamin B(eer) run!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Slin77




----------



## pardayan




----------



## carlhaluss

This PAM has hardly left my wrist for the past few weeks. Barely a year ago I would not have dreamed ever wearing a watch this size. Now it is my most comfortable!







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Midday swap...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Glashutte today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo

Old faithful, 20+ years and counting


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## fatalelement

Back to something I haven't worn in a long time - Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brrrdn

JLC Reverso Squadra Hometime =]


----------



## brash47

Feeling Zodiac today!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis titan, with a splash of color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

BillTX said:


> Nice watch! I like the NATO, too. Which brand is that?


Thanks Bill. The strap is a $12.50 Barton Nato, standard length, with a $5 buckle from C&B. The basic Barton Nato is RAF-style, with a nylon keeper and only a single ring. It's the only Nato I like, but their buckles are unimpressive so I swap them out for something more substantial. I mention the standard length, because there's no excess flap that needs to be tucked away.

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...moke-grey-and-pumpkin-orange-nato-style-strap


----------



## J.D.B.

One of my keepers


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Slm643

Earlier today...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

A sentimental favorite, Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## iuprof

Pilot chrono









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Vioviv said:


> Thanks Bill. The strap is a $12.50 Barton Nato, standard length, with a $5 buckle from C&B. The basic Barton Nato is RAF-style, with a nylon keeper and only a single ring. It's the only Nato I like, but their buckles are unimpressive so I swap them out for something more substantial. I mention the standard length, because there's no excess flap that needs to be tucked away.
> 
> https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...moke-grey-and-pumpkin-orange-nato-style-strap


Thanks, David. Just purchased one off of Amazon. I'm getting another watch and this band looks like it was made for it.

Did you like the new leather on the Damasko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Air Defender


----------



## Bktaper

getting acquainted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

BillTX said:


> Thanks, David. Just purchased one off of Amazon. I'm getting another watch and this band looks like it was made for it.
> 
> Did you like the new leather on the Damasko?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The W&W Mil Strap leather Nato that you posted a few days ago? I do like it. It's a heavy watch for a nylon Nato, so that one works really well.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bear1845

I'm thinking about downsizing my small collection. Wish I could wear them all more. Gonna keep this one though. ?
I listed one of mine for sale in the sales forum.


----------



## panchopin

today it was the Orient diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera on a new strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rugbyboy96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

Seamaster Planet Ocean 600m.









@Bear1845 Your WAJ2810 fills a hole in my knowledge:









I have both the CAJ2180 and a WAK2180. These, and yours are part of a line of Aquaracer Professional divers (top grade, 500m WR) that were introduced in 2012. The CAJ is the chrono version of your watch with the identical bezel and band. The WAK2180 is similar to yours except the date window is at 3, the bezel is ceramic and the band has an different pattern.

I've always wondered why the differences between the bands and bezels on my watches. The answer is that the CAJ is the chrono version of the WAJ and the WAK is an offshoot. There is no CAK so for whatever reason, they decided to put out an upgraded three hander but not chrono. Perhaps the added cost of the chrono would chase away too many customers. For a TAG, it wasn't cheap.

Edit: It's an old picture; I'm too lazy to go out to the lobby and take a fresh picture.


----------



## Mr Auto

Sinner today. Happy Wednesday everyone.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chronograph. Dress for success, even if it's at home for a interview over Skype. It's Allo new watch Wednesday! Got a Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT that is due to arrive today. And my son is 7 weeks old today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

w


----------



## Nevets750

Martin Brain EOS. Back after about eight months in the Switzerland health spa!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

This again









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today at the office and for a dinner with Arnold & Son's COO and US brand president. Should be fun.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Think this might be my 100th post, but WUS has been acting up/miscounting. Regardless, here's my SMPc on a sunny Texas Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Uhrmensch

MB today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee

Titanium 2100









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## brash47

Blue on bracelet









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been too busy (remodeling our house) to post lately  Also too busy to switch around what I'm wearing.

Last week:








This week:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## BigBluefish

Alpinist on a Newmark strap.


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko 6309-7049 with an ammo pouch strap

Took the watch for servicing today, and they are going to polish the crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A bit earlier, a blue day...that had nothing to do with my mood








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival.

View attachment DSC_6369.jpg


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Evening change to the fresh delivered and sized Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## maguirejp

Some great watches here today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## hun23

Chronograph


----------



## jimiwilli

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's a fantastic piece, I can see why it's a rule breaker! Love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! My most worn piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

BB!


----------



## Diesels

Slm643 said:


> Earlier today...


Nice looking watch and great shots!


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Bobo383

1969 Datejust 1601









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smoovebloveman

My new, old wedding watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14246511


Love this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82

Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## Slin77

Citizen 17 jewels 8200....


----------



## AaaVee

Autavia right now!


----------



## Barge




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan

Tell


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

th-`


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## VicLeChic

Racing


----------



## Relo60

Good day and Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus green Retrospect


----------



## Kulprit

I made a last minute watch swap on my way out the door this morning. There is no way to photograph a watch in my office without either too much glare or catching a reflection of the phone. This is why most of my pics are from the water cooler; better lighting there.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Slin77




----------



## brash47

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 14265531


Whoa!!!!! I feel like that comes from the "Logan's Run" era

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I can't decide. I'm having huge diver Thursday and its between these 2 lol.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## brrrdn

Explorer II Polar :]


----------



## El-Duderino

Tangente Thursday


----------



## Slin77

brash47 said:


> Whoa!!!!! I feel like that comes from the "Logan's Run" era
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Hahaha ....It is the first analoog solar watch from 1976


----------



## Slm643

brash47 said:


> I can't decide. I'm having huge diver Thursday and its between these 2 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You know which one I think! 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

I got these too...from 1978 ....The one on the right does not have original hands


----------



## Vioviv

Morning all!


----------



## hun23

Strela Chrono


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## RidingDonkeys

When you're consulting for Museo Soumaya and you find out that they have an extensive horology collection.










Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## panchopin

Today I took the skx009 and put it in my new Uncle seiko razor wire bracelet

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente Thursday in Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito

Feels like a Friday


----------



## brash47

Slin77 said:


> Hahaha ....It is the first analoog solar watch from 1976


So, I was 8 when the movie came out. My dad ran a furniture showroom in the Dallas World Trade Center....they filmed some scenes there and we got to see the filming.

It is one of my favorite childhood memories....the watch you posted brings it back.....thanks bro!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77

In the CA wine country for our 5 year anniversary!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Haven't worn this one in a while but I enjoy it every time I do!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

brash47 said:


> So, I was 8 when the movie came out. My dad ran a furniture showroom in the Dallas World Trade Center....they filmed some scenes there and we got to see the filming.
> 
> It is one of my favorite childhood memories....the watch you posted brings it back.....thanks bro!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nice :-! You're welcome!


----------



## joeax61

Getting ready for the fourth!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## Heljestrand

50 years old and still ticking.


----------



## navara

ML Pontos s


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## BillTX

Adding another one to the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005

Avenger II Chrono 43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## michael_m

Longines BigEye on an aviator strap...


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Entropy89

Mako II on a silicon strap. Its the only shirt I have that matches this watch so I figured why not!


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Diesels




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Wearing the just released limited edition Zodiac Yellow Rally!!!!!! First one out the door!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed




----------



## gsynco1

vexXed said:


>


Just got mine on a fabric strap a couple weeks ago. I've got the bracelet on order and can't wait to get it on there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

brash47 said:


> Wearing the just released limited edition Zodiac Yellow Rally!!!!!! First one out the door!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Seriously awesome.


----------



## vexXed

Geoff Synco said:


> Just got mine on a fabric strap a couple weeks ago. I've got the bracelet on order and can't wait to get it on there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good on that fabric strap! The line down the middle matches it well.

I like the bracelet but it doesn't feel as substantial as my BLNR. Gotta consider the price difference though. It's still a decent bracelet without doubt.

I've yet to try mine on a strap or NATO as I'm still trying to figure out if I like it a little loose or a little tight on the bracelet. Can't seem to get a perfect fit for my wrist (6.5") even with the micro adjustments in the clasp. Loving the watch regardless!


----------



## Pachoe

B-2

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Scurfa Diver One automatic tonight.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

During day...










During night...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New strap arrival...not quite right but I'm getting there














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Pilot


----------



## MDT IT

Casio Dw-290 Mission Impossible watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Black5

Tissot Moto GP LE












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1

Mid 70's 6139-6002










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## Black5

Tissot Moto GP LE












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Slm643

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> New strap arrival...not quite right but I'm getting there
> View attachment 14267353
> View attachment 14267355
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man,, if you could find a really light colored canvas that matched the tint on the indices it would be perfect.. Very nice as is though! 
BluShark makes a nice Kwik release one, It might even still work with that leather! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## issey.miyake

TGIF Speedy


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex

f-


----------



## 41Mets

Triton today

I love it when you go to put a watch on in the daylight and the certain angle you're at exposes the lume. What a fun surprise!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Day 3 with the Squale Pepsi GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the first time.

What do you think? Too much?
Ideally it'd have a taper but don't have a 22mm tapering canvas. 
I like the looks though.


----------



## Kulprit

New shoes again today; 4th (?) different strap/ bracelet this week. Old school DAL1BP replacing the US Z199, which replaced the US GL831, which replaced a 5-ring Zulu.

I had terrible luck with these Seiko polyurethane straps on my 6309 and SKX, so I swore them off more than 20 years ago, but as comfortably soft as modern silicone straps are, they're also very grippy and grabby, making them irritable to my wrist (not to mention the lint; my God the lint). So I'm giving polyurethane another shot.

As an aside, maybe I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I just can't quit this watch. I have little desire to swap it out, and when I do I find it back on my wrist within a day. I'm even learning to like the stupid second-hand.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Lucerne


----------



## Straight Banana

Charging the lume of the DevilRay.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## ThaWatcher

Pam 609


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## brash47

Sunny day!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Slm643 said:


> Man,, if you could find a really light colored canvas that matched the tint on the indices it would be perfect.. Very nice as is though!
> BluShark makes a nice Kwik release one, It might even still work with that leather!
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks ...my OCD keeps screaming in my ear "not quite there yet" lol. Another attempt upcoming, so close yet so far! I like the canvas colour with the watch but need to work on the bund pad a bit more. Attempt 1 on the bund, next one will be better.

Gotta love this crazy hobby, when you're not obsessed over watches you're obsessing over straps...it's a vicious circle lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428

Hamilton Khaki Auto 38 today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Another hammy 38









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

New strap! Too much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

BillTX said:


> New strap! Too much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its perfect!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BillTX said:


> New strap! Too much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## fna2005

Speedy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

👍


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Diesels

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the first time.
> 
> What do you think? Too much?
> Ideally it'd have a taper but don't have a 22mm tapering canvas.
> I like the looks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I've been contemplating a green canvas/ brown leather strap for a black watch I have but can't picture it on a blue watch. I might just get it anyways.


----------



## J.D.B.

Now for something completely ridiculous


----------



## Slm643

Fun piece!! 
Great for this time of year! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Grantour Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## navara

Blue Lagoon


----------



## navara

Wife started wearing my watches.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Slm643

I had the batteries changed a while ago and I never synced the minutes.. I'm retired so I don't really care.. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jovani




----------



## pekshn89

5600








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels

Recently got this Citizen N.D. style strap by Zuludiver.


----------



## chrisjones3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bobo90

Eating tzatziki in Cyprus 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah

OCW-T200


----------



## Adam2011

Sheep shearing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## [email protected]

Bell&Ross 126


----------



## pardayan




----------



## J.D.B.

Been looking for more of these. Rara avis


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Ball deep









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

iwc spitfire utc ^^


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Relo60

Have a great weekend amigos y amigas:-!:-!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Smiths Vanguard









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## panchopin

feeling lazy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

59yukon01 said:


>


Where are you? Not at home. TN?


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Robotaz said:


> Where are you? Not at home. TN?


The Smokies, but not by choice.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Enjoying the pool with kids and the Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv

On a trip to New England with my kid to look at colleges. Only 2 watches for an entire week! Speedy by day, Nomos by night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock GW-6900


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## RLS47

Gen 1 Monster - love it or hate it! I love mine!


----------



## 41Mets

Letting some of the kids get a shot today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Sir-Guy




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quino171

A Chase Durer Blackhawk3. I have two of these. One has been a trooper through basic, jump school, three tours. Great for a beater daily wearer. Is Chad Durer still in business?

Precision multi-function OS80 power alarm quartz chronograph. Features 1/20th second, 60 minutes & 12-hour accumulated elapsed time. Tachymeter. Case in solid 316L stainless steel, satin or black PVD finish. Unidirectional, ratcheted 0-60 bezel. Screw-locked crown & screw-in back. Super-LumiNova advanced illumination system on hands & numbers. Hardened mineral crystal. Water resistant to 330ft/100m. Diameter 38mm, thickness 12mm, weight 3.5oz. Serial numbered. 2 year international warranty. Designer rubber band with silver or black steel reinforcements and push-button deployant buckle.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navara

MAS 62


----------



## aphtk

Of the approx 2K pages, I did not see even one that was as exclusive as these two....
Quite literally, there was only 1 of each made, and I have both of them! They are NOT for sale, but do PM me if you are willing to pay lots of $s!


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm/7.25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Unc Sam




----------



## jaspert




----------



## jovani




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Slin77




----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## Mazuri222

Vintage 1965s Vostok


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thejollywatcher

Landed yesterday!

Scurfa MS19



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## RickHoliday

BC4


----------



## RickHoliday

dupicate


----------



## Reeser1

Breitling Chronomat


----------



## Karlisnet

With Romeo


----------



## thelastcry08

Steinhart OVM








FC Healey Chrono









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ac8587

The lume 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Sugman

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Eddie rocks!


----------



## Sugman

This one's been neglected for a long time. I'll bring it back for a little yard work.


----------



## guspech750

Sugman said:


> Eddie rocks!


Rock on!










LOLzzzzzz

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## michael_m

Trying to keep them wound while in the house....left wrist...










Right wrist...


----------



## DiverBob

Orient 34mm with Cape Cod Polish to once-brushed lugs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A day on the course








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## IAvictorinox

(Delayed post): I forgot the post this last week. The indices worked well with the shirt.


----------



## Slin77

Citizen Adorex (8000)


----------



## juventus

Same with yestarday


----------



## fatalelement

Duty calls once again...
'79 145.022


----------



## Watchcollector21

F1 today


----------



## anrex

su-/


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze/Turquoise at the pool









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## brash47

Bronze Zelos!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BigAl60613

The wife and I have digitals today.


----------



## jfwund

I've worn the Planet Ocean 8900 all but a few days since I got it in April. Yes, it's chunky, but I feel like it fits well on my 7" wrist, and the micro-adjust bracelet means it's comfortable on the wrist. And, it's running about a half-second fast per day, which is phenomenal. Great watch.


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woiter

Decided to have a bit of fun and put my Casio Royal on a mesh. I'm slightly surprised how well it works and how comfortable it is to wear compared to the stock bracelet it comes on.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

View attachment 14274819


----------



## Apia




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seiko!


----------



## Sugman

A new strap just arrived, so I had to try it out...


----------



## beefeater

Anytime is a good time for a Breitling Navitimer 8 Unitime (and a cold beer!)









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Seiko


----------



## Sir-Guy

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 14274819


Nice one, @Glencoe!

And @navara, I really like that Seiko on that strap. I think usually leather on divers can look a little off, but that's pretty sharp! 

Little vintage here as well.


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## DiverBob

Polished Orient 34mm on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## Sir-Guy

Had to switch to a G-Shock for the famous promo photo. (10:58:50 on a Sunday, June 30.)


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## calangoman

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Domed SKX011









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Kulprit

It's Monday morning so I initially couldn't be bothered with changing the date, but you lot were showing me up so I had to fix it and take a second photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye on bund








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Nephro

JLC NSA. Such a comfortable and lightweight titanium case and rubber articulated bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Itubij

Another day with my fave


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DonLuis

First day using this bad guy 









ChronoLigne.com


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## brrrdn

Longines Master Retrograde :]


----------



## hchj

In Changi airport, waiting to depart.

My watch, not my wrist though 









Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

We fly out this afternoon and I'm wearing the Zenith on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the trip to visit my family back home


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tmnc

Barely visibly Kahki. Why focus on the watch when this was my background.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RLS1851

Wearing the latest purchase.


----------



## rickpal14

Omega AT at the London Eye!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Sun and moon


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Pressage


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Bear1845

Chunky time.


----------



## DiverBob

Orient 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## panchopin

Seiko Flightmaster today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

NOS Doxa antimagnetic from 1944


----------



## mydemise




----------



## toxy




----------



## Slm643

navara said:


> Pressage


I really like this one, very nice!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

New mesh for the Khaki King, maybe a fine Milanese mesh next...


----------



## AngelDeVille

AngelDeVille said:


> New mesh for the Khaki King, maybe a fine Milanese mesh next...


I just noticed I need to change the date....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Pro Pilot again! Happy Tuesday


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Watchcollector21

Going with blue today


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tap78

Seiko SSA297


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Xeric Cypher -- New Arrival via Kickstarter -- primarily participated in campaign because I wanted to check out a watch with tritium tubes. The tubes are there, though very minimal, but the overall lume effect is pretty cool and overall it's a nicely done (if somewhat unusual) watch.


----------



## Perseverence

Australian hiking trails are oddly motivating.

I left my house without a watch and had to pick up a Casio worldtimer at Pearl Harbor, and I think I found my new "traveling work watch".









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## watchingandwaiting

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Ignition
> View attachment 14278527


You've always got something different -- very cool (and often new) -- a lot of creativity in the buying (if that makes sense :- ) -- enjoy!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

watchingandwaiting said:


> You've always got something different -- very cool (and often new) -- a lot of creativity in the buying (if that makes sense :- ) -- enjoy!!


Thanks for the compliment, and yes it does make sense. Though your no slouch when it comes to "creativity in the buying" judging by that Xeric and other watches your've posted.


----------



## lakjat

Today's companion









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Rolex033 today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456

Seems to be getting quite a bit of wrist time lately...


----------



## Kulprit

I'll be traveling to the sweaty South for the holiday weekend, so back on the bracelet she goes. I prefer the way this looks on a strap, but when sweat, salt water, sunscreen, and bug spray are in play, you can't beat the "hose and go" convenience of stainless steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Tuesday:-!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Slin77




----------



## Slin77

View attachment 14279307

View attachment 14279309


----------



## Aggie88

Nice! That could pass as a Grand Seiko dial. Beautiful.



Slin77 said:


> View attachment 14279307
> 
> View attachment 14279309


----------



## ronkatct

Sun and moon.


----------



## Slin77

Thank you! Just got it in today.....


----------



## bigred7078

Farer Lander and it’s newly released bracelet.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Watchcollector21

Slin77 said:


> View attachment 14279307
> 
> View attachment 14279309


What a beautiful dial.
Great watch.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## VicLeChic

Marineman


----------



## Slin77

Thanks! :-!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm with DIY high polish to lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## mbalmz




----------



## Watchfiend12

Reading a great book while wearing the Ole Trusty SKX. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## michael_m




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Apia




----------



## Heljestrand

SARX053


----------



## carlhaluss

1967 = High School Grad year





PAM 787 Luminor 8 Day Titanium 44mm Brown Dial thumbsup Tried on at AD Today:


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

It was on my wrist before this photo









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Black Bay ETA on a strapcode oyster with straight endlinks. Tbh the straight end links made this strap $60 cheaper and I like the "vintage" aesthetic on a vintage inspired watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1

New strap day for the Champion.









Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Still the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT. Maybe I'm becoming a 1 watch guy.......naaaaaaaah.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Sebast975

Tudor BB36 on a watchgecko elastic nato band.


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Cuervo y Sobrinos









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels

Bought this strap for another watch but wanted ro try it on this one.... meh.


----------



## mrplow25

Longines Legend Diver on Staib Mesh Bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## househalfman

Started with the speedy...










Now wearing the Eldridge with its new bracelet...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jovani




----------



## navara

😁


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## navara

👍


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## Entropy89

Went with Ball today.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

1 week and it's all I've worn since it landed. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Vioviv

Headed back to LA ... 9 college tours, 5 states, 4 days ... 5 schools w/no core curriculum and no required classes... average tuition/board/fees/books = $70k per year. So you pay more for less of an education, IF you can get in ... Only in America ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Tactico TC2 today


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex

w-


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Pardon the glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Washer broke at home so Wednesday at the laundymat...









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz




----------



## Sugman




----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great... What watch is this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

jagv428 said:


> Looks great... What watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's the Dagaz Aurora on Erickas Original Trident.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Oris BC4 with cakes & Gin, relaxing evening



















G


----------



## panchopin

Seiko Bellmatic 4006-6060 from 1975 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Giving something new a whirl.


----------



## dino8791

Oris BC3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Just received the Evant Decodiver...what a stunner!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## digivandig




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Hiking with the dog in the foothills of the San Gabriels on a day that was probably a little too hot for it.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

1982ish Seiko 5


----------



## glen8ak

Posted this on the forum it's also new, just opened it a couple days ago









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Hiking with the dog in the foothills of the San Gabriels on a day that was probably a little too hot for it.
> 
> View attachment 14282701


Very nice I just got mine back from Topper with a new bezel and bracelet! Looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## BillTX

And.. another one gets added to the collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## navara

ML on mesh


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Aggie88

My daughter's Flik Flak watch and my Evant Decodiver


----------



## maxpowerman

New acquisition from this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

Hamilton KFM 38mm


----------



## castlk




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## maccasvanquish

Really enjoying my Steinhart ocean one...by the ocean...on family vacation while playing around with some amateur fotography! Love this watch!

Happy 4th of July my American friends!




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panda


----------



## brash47

Zelos Helmsman 2









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

maccasvanquish said:


> Really enjoying my Steinhart ocean one...by the ocean...on family vacation while playing around with some amateur fotography! Love this watch!
> 
> Happy 4th of July my American friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, like the watch alot,
Your pictures are amazing, pure class mate, they could be an advert for steinhart.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

Carl

Great watch!! But that shirt.............


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## VicLeChic

because I ken


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer on the 4th


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watchfiend12

Wearing Red, White and Blue today for the 4th of July!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jesus Jones

Happy 4th of July!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## BillTX

Who wore it better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

bigclive2011 said:


> Carl
> 
> Great watch!! But that shirt.............


Glad you like it! Trade you the shirt for your Bronzo! :-|


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull -Retro beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomGRK

Trusty Aquis









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

USA Red White and Blue










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A bit earlier today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Happy 4th fellow 'Mericans!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Watchfiend12 said:


> Wearing Red, White and Blue today for the 4th of July!


Me too!!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

'Murica!








For all you fellow Americans, have a safe and happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Uhrmensch

GO today
Cheers


----------



## Seabee1

1973 6139-6005


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Ok I had to switch to something red, white, and blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

Desk diving for the 4th









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## robhkc

First Omega Speedmaster and most exciting edition to my collection so far!

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## robhkc

First Omega Speedmaster and most exciting edition to my collection so far!

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Kulprit

Spent the day at the pool, now off to catch some fireworks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quino171

Happy 4th all!!!!!









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Happy 4th. Oops date is wrong 










ChronoLigne.com


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Cascais (1 of 3)


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Slm643

Celebrating still going on as I type.. 
Not sure which photo is better 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Vioviv

Go Dodgers! And happy 4th to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

This was today's pick!
Which is better, photography wise.. 








And a Happy 4th of July! Independence Day. 
Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## JohnM67

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship:


----------



## berni29

This rather strange aviation/diver mix...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam2011

Suns out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday,


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## jovani




----------



## mizzy

Tudor...


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still really hot here in the south of France. 
Chilling by the pool with the Norqain sport. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagles88

LUM-TEC M70









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Sugman




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## brrrdn

Explorer II Polar =]


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

It's a really good summer look with light shorts and the Navy t-shirt.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

LV today
Cheers


----------



## marcoscova

Hexa K500 new to me and loving it









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino


----------



## Nephro

116621 YM. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Going light weight and light colored today.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge




----------



## Johnvibes

Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph with Lemania 5100. Which band do you like best? Gasgasbones light green, Rios grey canvas, Zulu darker green


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011

About as close to a RO I'm ever gonna get.


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

It's crazy, but I could really picture myself with this watch as my one and only.


----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

6309


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## indygreg

Corum bubble "disconnected"









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Mesh


----------



## 41Mets

Lorier Hydra









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Mookie Wilson likes it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed




----------



## CaptainCustard

It is my workday/office watch, gradually replacing my old DateJust.

Normally Iput a Submariner on for weekends, but I might let AK ride this time.


----------



## CaptainCustard

...


----------



## Vioviv

Shakespeare in the park (& some gin & tonics) ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastcry08

Steinhart OVM on a bond nato









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## projekt-h

Been working on my car the last couple days. Not even phased by shoving this into the engine bay and fuel tank openings, and I can see my texts without needing to get my greasy mitts all over my phone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Intra-matic tonight. In low light its dial takes on a cool vintage sheen.


----------



## navara

👍


----------



## navara

New addition.


----------



## navara

👍


----------



## franco60

Resco Instruments Hooper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Snoopy!


----------



## ck13

Captain Willard Redux.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Patravi


----------



## gooter

Casual wear


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DTDiver

Squale 1545... Try to catch the green under different light conditions...


----------



## brash47

Basic black and white









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darkhelmetlive

Out for a drive (but parked for the photo)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Linde Werdelin today
Cheers


----------



## Itubij

Seiko Saturday


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mosho

Duro


----------



## brash47

Just arrived from Japan!!!
Seiko SCXP163
36mm
178/300









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Slin77

This one since I got him in today.... thanks again @watchyourself !


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## SkiMon




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ronkatct

Bambino


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383

'69 DJ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv

Hey y'all ...


----------



## castlk




----------



## Diesels

Grilling some chicken.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice Tudor, @SkiMon!


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

My latest love, Seiko "Grand Cocktail" SDGM003










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## rafkar34




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pardayan




----------



## cruizn

yeya


----------



## kz1000a2

Unrestored Elgin trench watch out for a spin. Original strap & shrapnel guard left at home for safekeeping.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

The Mirus for a full day test run today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Ulysse Nardin Black Ocean.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Relaxing with the Squale Pepsi before I play hockey for 3 hours to say puck you cancer for a fundraiser.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303

Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical 38mm


----------



## woiter

Back to the Alpinist on a red Eulit perlon.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

because I ken


----------



## Uhrmensch

Baron Samedi & frisbee in the park, happy days
Cheers


----------



## indygreg

I Freaking love the Baron Samedi. Voodoo and frisbee go well together! 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

MWW 62mas









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

River hike


----------



## bearbear

Wedding season









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Slm643

Nice! What's the story? 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Junk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## erikclabaugh

Wittnauer today...


----------



## CaptainCustard

For a change, this morning I slipped on my 1965 Rolex Oyster Perpetual Two Tone. Lovely old girl with a 1570 movement. Accurate, robust and unbreakable.


----------



## CaptainCustard

...


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Long day at the neighborhood pool with family and friends.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko chrono


----------



## watchingandwaiting

1950s Vulcain Cricket -- my only true vintage watch :- )


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 14276261


Nice! ... what citizen ref is this?


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

m``


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Combat 7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## eagles88

---









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## cizer

Citizen ny0040









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Campus Club rapidly turning into one of my favorite summer watches ...


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After a few days of trying out some micro brand watches, back to my Triton!


----------



## jmakaiju

Corum Bubble Dive Bomber

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb187

Had this 36mm Railmaster for months and never wore it. Almost didn't give it a chance, but am starting to feel differently these past few days:










The desert is full of weird old junk.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT on an off day between 3 hour hockey games to raise money for cancer research and programs.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012

1995 Seiko 7N36-6A29


----------



## agg212

Newly acquired Explorer II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

You're a true collector if you recognize this model.;-)


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Slm643

This on Monday..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Sunny


----------



## ck13

Capt'n Willard Redux..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

TC 9


----------



## castlk




----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome Seiko and photo, @Slm643. I dig it. 

I was wearing a G-Shock for most of today, but had to throw this back on this evening, if only because it's fun to look at.

That dial sure is hard to photograph properly, though!


----------



## Elarock

I love me a simple black dial 34mm manual wind 3-hander. If you get it you get it. 










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome Seiko and photo, @Slm643. I dig it.
> 
> I was wearing a G-Shock for most of today, but had to throw this back on this evening, if only because it's fun to look at.
> 
> That dial sure is hard to photograph properly, though!


Thanks for the compliment Sir-Guy, I've been thinking about a manual winder quite a bit a 38mm Hamilton is on my short list!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe

@deskdiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey




----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain


----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Green for the first time at a handful of days


----------



## Heljestrand

38mm stainless on genuine alligator, signed pin buckle Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 59yukon01

This one again as I've been doing some trial and error regulation. So far so good.


----------



## schumacher62

recraft!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Back from vacation. The bracelet did its job re: sunscreen, sweat, and insect repellent, but I sure could have used a glide-lock-style clasp to lengthen the bracelet in all that heat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## taegel9

Kontiki Auto Chrono









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

My only Citizen. But I do like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived Benarus Sea Devil. Really love this beast well comfortable for the size..









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Julien Portside

Bell&Ross BR03-92
Nomos Tangente Sport 
Orient Kamasu
Timex Q 2019 pepsi bezel quartz
Follow my Instagram @julien.portside
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe

[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

B&R 126 Sport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BillTX

Uh-oh, mailman showed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Dj


----------



## Aggie88

Evant Decodiver now on Uncle Seiko tropic rubber strap in preparation for our beach vacation next week.


----------



## Itubij

Switched from the SKX007 to the Edox


----------



## RickHoliday

Haven't worn this one in a while. It's good to get the Hammy out


----------



## projekt-h

This one again, serving it's original purpose, to wear when riding.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## panchopin

Seiko flightmaster SNA411 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic at 36mph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## eleven pass

Brand new Baby Ice Monster SRP481K1:


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Flight Master


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## watches.ist

Datejust 116234


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## leo1790

Seiko ska. Think it's going back though, tried 20mm strap and it doesn't work out. Shame, nice watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Nomos Tangente 38 Doctors Without Borders edition. Newly acquired!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## IAmScott

Draken Tugela










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just arrived yesterday...I'm digging it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Again. Ignore the fuzz on the crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

So I just picked up this Stiletto yesterday to see if one of these ultra-thin watches whets my appetite for a Citizen One. The conclusion is yes; yes it does.


----------



## marsavius




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star on rubber. I like to dress this one down and like the juxtaposed vibe between the rubber and watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Slin77




----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## argrr101

Seiko SARX027









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## CollectorS




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Sea Devil


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

2 weeks since arrival and still only the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## ronkatct

S&m


----------



## jatherly

So under appreciated.


----------



## RSDA

Kanji or bust!


----------



## system11

I really wanted one of these - it had been going on in the back of my mind for months. Problem: the quartz one with the bracelet was the nicest looking to me, but it was hard to bring myself to pay that much for a quartz watch. The automatics toned down the orange first quarter and don't really look as nice to me. I finally broke and bought it from an official dealer.


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## dino8791

Swapped the Fortis back to the bracelet. I need a thicker/padded strap for this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Swimming with my Pulsar /Seiko. 10 years new. New battery and rear case o-ring. I'm never really nice to this watch. Still keeping great time.


----------



## navara

ML


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## AngelDeVille

system11 said:


> I really wanted one of these - it had been going on in the back of my mind for months. Problem: the quartz one with the bracelet was the nicest looking to me, but it was hard to bring myself to pay that much for a quartz watch. The automatics toned down the orange first quarter and don't really look as nice to me. I finally broke and bought it from an official dealer.
> 
> View attachment 14299113


I have been looking at the automatic and quartz Elvis80, as well as the expandable bracelet standard quartz. I can't decide fully.

I even started a thread, no one responded to...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/ham...omparison-request-picture-thread-4976899.html

What is your wrist size? How did the bracelet fit?

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## Ginik




----------



## Earthjade

^ Interesting watch!
I can't see the brand because of the Mercedes hand but it reads R--EX?
Is it a new Submariner homage brand? Nice!


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## IAvictorinox




----------



## castlk




----------



## brash47

Brand new arrived today:
Zelos Swordfish in bronze, with black grain dial!!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

If I see another picture of a watch with miniature crab legs hanging below it I’m going to throw my watches away. Please stop. It’s not cool. Nobody cares about your pants and shoes.


----------



## JacobC

Robotaz said:


> If I see another picture of a watch with miniature crab legs hanging below it I'm going to throw my watches away. Please stop. It's not cool. Nobody cares about your pants and shoes.


Are crab legs meaning like photos with people pointing cameras at their junk? Now I'm hungry and confused.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## navara

&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gtreisman

Chefget said:


> Today


wish i had a watch like that


----------



## roberev

Ball 60 Seconds Conrail


----------



## Chefget

gtreisman said:


> wish i had a watch like that


You do! (Once it is fixed  )


----------



## marsavius




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## King_Neptune

qa_ii said:


> You're a true collector if you recognize this model.;-)
> 
> View attachment 14294527


Following up...I apologize if I'm mistaken, but my understanding is that these were some sort of special purchase for a USSS award giveaway. I do know for certain that they were NOT for sale to the general public.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star Classic on Rubba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

JacobC said:


> Are crab legs meaning like photos with people pointing cameras at their junk? Now I'm hungry and confused.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Haha, no I'm talking about how the perspective is all screwed up by the camera and people's legs and feet look like tiny crab legs hanging down. Also remind me of when the Wicked Witch of the East's legs rolled up when the house fell on her.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the Sea Devil and a song for us...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## chum_2000_uk

New custom Calf Skin rally strap on my favourite watch


----------



## chum_2000_uk

New custom Calf Skin rally strap on my favourite watch

View attachment 14300773


View attachment 14300783


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## 41Mets

Just arrived


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Slm643

This until I start staining my patio doors!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly

Had an itch, this scratched it. Couldn't be more pleased with a sub $50 spend!


----------



## fatalelement

Taking a boat to a meeting with the Doxa!


----------



## calangoman

I'm usually an analog guy, but I have a soft spot for square Casios.


----------



## judg69

Citizen Eco-Drive 'Brycen' Tachymeter CA0649. I am now up to 12 solar timepieces and cannot seem to stop buying them!


----------



## Island-Time




----------



## Kravitz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## VicLeChic

From beach to restaurant.


----------



## warsh

GS GMT










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Another day with the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmakaiju

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcarver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bing Bing


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## navara

Today


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## mich.g.pan

Lorus / Seiko quartz. 
Loved this watch from the moment I saw it.
It's hard for some to like a Green face.
Rugged and comfortable bracelet.
An economical addition to my collection.


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GermanInCol

deleted double post


----------



## GermanInCol

Moeris full calendar, probably from the 50's, which cost my watchmaker major effort to restore. Funny detail, the movement does not include the mechanics for a month change... so not only manual adjustment of the date for every month shorter than 31 days, but manual month change every month 

Edit: Does anyone happen to know more on this? I know they were quite well renowned in their day, and that the brand went the way of the dodo in 1970 when Longines bought them, but anything more on the particular watch model would be great to know...

View attachment 14302197
View attachment 14302199


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver


----------



## Slin77




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14302697


How many Panerai do you own?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman




----------



## WatchHoliday

Hi!


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Military SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Whammy on a Barton leather nato. Love this versatility of this watch. It's my favorite summer banger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## London006

Metal G


----------



## schumacher62

$15.50 for a nice old Timex auto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## roberev

Ball for BMW GMT


----------



## jagv428

Lowercase x UA baby tuna on MN strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Oris today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Nomos tangente 38 Doctors Without Borders to clinic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

This GS all week!


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

I've been alternating Makos this week.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

1956 Omega with an interesting dial










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Bobo383

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3502dav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

The black outlined lume plots and hands really make the yellow dial pop!


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this for weeks. Can't think of anything I'd change. Could easily be my only watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

f--


----------



## ronkatct

Romans


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday to all!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lavish_habits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## O2AFAC67

I tried to remove it today hoping to wear something else but it won't come off! o| Kitted with the new Bund pad it somehow feels almost permanently attached to my wrist... :roll:;-):-d


----------



## Adam2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT streak continues.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi

Bambino


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ginik




----------



## twort

Squale Onda b still loving it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## AdamH

Looks like I need to align the date indicator a bit...


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh from Seiko service with an expensive secret repair due to my "abuse and neglect". Bought brand new and worn maybe twenty minutes. Better take it easy on this delicate snowflake.


----------



## Slm643

J.D.B. said:


> Fresh from Seiko service with an expensive secret repair due to my "abuse and neglect". Bought brand new and worn maybe twenty minutes. Better take it easy on this delicate snowflake.


I don't remember what happened? 
Also there's a "yellow" dialed version that I'm really drawn to, I might have to get the card out! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mattvalento

SBDX017 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Feels like an old pair of jeans on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie

Just arrived in the mail today. Thanks to the seller! The dial looks way better in person than most pictures portray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## a to the k

not sure, yet


----------



## dwilliams851

Big and square gmt









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## normunds

Explorer today.


----------



## ZM-73

There's not a lot more cooler than a 'Batman watch'...







...except, maybe, a Batman water pistol.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## navara

Saturday


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## DMCBanshee

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## 41Mets

A watch challenge for the weekend... One on each wrist. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## quino171

My Ambit that has replaced my x10 and before that my x9mi. Time for the field









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## ronkatct

Mako


----------



## ronkatct

Double


----------



## joeax61

Feeling Patriotic - on a new blue Borealis strap, super comfortable!


----------



## joeax61

ronkatct said:


> Mako
> 
> View attachment 14306735





ronkatct said:


> Double


Wish I could see them on my end, shows as blocked image, even mine, unfortunately!


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

The brand name distracts from what is actually a very nice vintage watch.


----------



## Slm643

Russian Rocket!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeax61

Slm643 said:


> Russian Rocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Love that blue!


----------



## Pachoe

1.976's Seiko UFO Speed-Timer for Seiko Sat;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

DB Juggernaut IV USA #1









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Funny the last page doesn't have the last post on it. I hate threads like this. Go to the last page before you post


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Spunwell

Doxa today


----------



## tiki5698

Avenger GMT today, finally got the bracelet sized.

The full polishing reminds me of polished aluminum airplanes.
















Photo Credit: KSBD photos


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 41Mets

Sticking out the challenge. Day one down.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sporting this new addition again today.


----------



## jaw




----------



## bbasch

seiko sarn033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

Just watching K-19 The Widow Maker... With this..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

New Zelos bronze back on rubber for travel.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines

Totally awesome thrift store find.
Like new Bulova Sea King...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## omega1300

7Pines said:


> Totally awesome thrift store find.
> Like new Bulova Sea King...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Barge

Olbia


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## calangoman

OVM waiting for a clear sky (somewhere around the north sea)


----------



## berni29

Hi

SBGN007 at the moment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## dino8791

Turtle mod,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 7Pines

omega1300 said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It looked so good in the case my eyes went right by it. Thought it was a newer watch. Came on the original strap and there isn't even a strap change mark on the lugs.
Keeping incredible time, winds buttery smooth, and the rotor works well.
LOVE bumping into thrift store gems like this one!
BTW...$6.00...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DMCBanshee

Typhoon II On Leather. Enjoy your Sunday Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RickHoliday

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## DTDiver

...I like those rare sloppy and comfortable mornings ..
Squale 1545 green on a graphic NATO from CheapestNatoStrap !!














Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Knives and Lint

Posting for the whole weekend. I turned 43 today and spent the past few days camping with the family. Wore the Tuna throughout, and I also brought a Casio SGW100 which works great as a tent clock/thermometer. Had a blast! b-)

























Check out the reflection in the crystal on this one. You can see my son balancing on a rock while we were watching the sunset b-)


----------



## juventus

Poljot


----------



## pardayan




----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris on blue nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Lume shot of my Panerai PAM 682









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## eric.nielsen

Monta Oceanking 1st generation


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hollywoodphil

Knives and Lint said:


> Posting for the whole weekend. I turned 43 today and spent the past few days camping with the family. Wore the Tuna throughout, and I also brought a Casio SGW100 which works great as a tent clock/thermometer. Had a blast! b-)
> 
> View attachment 14309221
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309223
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309225
> 
> 
> Check out the reflection in the crystal on this one. You can see my son balancing on a rock while we were watching the sunset b-)
> 
> View attachment 14309229
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309245
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309249
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309251
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309253
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309267
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309271
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309273


Happy Birthday! 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

One of my tool G-Shocks GW-7900 :


----------



## judg69

Whoops, I am wearing my ProTrek PRG-80L today, not my GW-7900. I have so many watches I got myself confused! Sorry for the confusion but I confuse easily!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Still drinking Pepsi.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## isstefan

One of my underdogs.. 
Porsche Design P6340


----------



## Knives and Lint

hollywoodphil said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Many thanks brother!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

An awesome weekend at Kashwakamak Lake














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

My new Seiko


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Knives and Lint said:


> Posting for the whole weekend. I turned 43 today and spent the past few days camping with the family. Wore the Tuna throughout, and I also brought a Casio SGW100 which works great as a tent clock/thermometer. Had a blast! b-)
> 
> View attachment 14309221
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309223
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309225
> 
> 
> Check out the reflection in the crystal on this one. You can see my son balancing on a rock while we were watching the sunset b-)
> 
> View attachment 14309229
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309245
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309249
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309251
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309253
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309267
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309271
> 
> 
> View attachment 14309273


You take some of the best photos on here! Wow! Happy birthday!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Vintage Le Jour chrono at the lake


----------



## Orisginal

This guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Mr.Jones82 said:


> You take some of the best photos on here! Wow! Happy birthday!


Thanks for the kind words my friend, much appreciated. I'm glad to have such a great place to share them. However if I'm being totally honest, I must admit that my method is pretty much to go out in beautiful surroundings and take hundreds of shots, hoping a few turn out well ;-).


----------



## 10Swiss10

Diving ⭐










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Cosmograph


----------



## Nevets750

Ah, summer!! Panerai PAM682









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Edox Hydro Sub Auto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Ginik




----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

1968


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456

*
Milgauss Monday*


----------



## Kulprit

Pardon the glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Day 4









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Aviron

Spending the week with Grandfather's Benrus, c. 1940.


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Sugman




----------



## DMCBanshee

Citizen 2100 Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bdizzle

The new object of my desire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

With new sapphire crystal.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Aggie88

Sunning by the pool, checking out some recipes to try.


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan




----------



## afechete

Alpina today


----------



## Arne S

Today is my first generation gevril certified chronometer automatic #1502 Have a black one also pictured.


----------



## jah

Just got this in!


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko 6309 7049










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## Slm643

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice! How are you feeling about this piece, fit, function, finish? I think he nailed the dial design.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaishakunin




----------



## ronkatct

Do


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## judg69

My new Vostok K-39 limited edition chronograph with tritium:


















A fantastic timepiece.


----------



## Glencoe

Speedmaster Reduced today


----------



## kiwi71

My son's first wrist shot! Picked it out himself. Keeps excellent time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643

During... City on the Edge of Forever! Kinda appropriate... Watch,,, time travel Star Trek episode! 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Still rockin' Snoopy!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark

Slm643 said:


> Nice! How are you feeling about this piece, fit, function, finish? I think he nailed the dial design..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I like it. The fit and finish is good. It's a bit thick for its diameter, a thinner bezel would help. Some have complained about the bezel been 60 clicks but in all honesty I can't see myself using it that often. Hope that helps.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Temps Perdu

Stowa









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Seemingly appropriate today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

dwilliams851 said:


> Seemingly appropriate today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Seen it's fair share of love...great piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## projekt-h

roberev said:


> Ball for BMW GMT


How much oil does the escapement leak?

Is there any deal pixels in the lume?

I joke. (From experience, have had multiple BMWs and I'm sure the current turd of an example won't be the last)

Pretty sharp watch. Ball watch watches seem really robust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Got this (Dan Henry 1962) in the mail yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Tisell Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Kulprit

For perhaps the last time this week?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## marsavius




----------



## Heljestrand

Caravelle World Time GMT circa 1969


----------



## dwilliams851

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Seen it's fair share of love...great piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## steadyrock

Blumo is Maui Bound! Aloha, friends!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Took a bit of the high polish off this case (except for bezel) so as to make the dial pop a bit more in contrast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pachoe

Seiko 7005 From sept. 1969; 

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

This one - again


----------



## Reeser1

Chronomat B01


----------



## bodymassage

Hammy


----------



## Vioviv

Omega AT again today ... have a nice day all!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## warsh

Oris pointer date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Another day with the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Looks great. Hard to tell from the photos how consistent the red color on the bezel is....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Hemel HF20 chronograph w VK64 Meca-Quartz movement :












. Great chrono!


----------



## mchilese

Just got my strapcode 2-tone bracelet today. Initial impression is that this is a pretty good buy. I'll wait to give it a real endorsement after some wear, of course.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Aggie88

judg69 said:


> Hemel HF20 chronograph w VK64 Meca-Quartz movement :
> View attachment 14314097
> View attachment 14314099
> . Great chrono!


Handsome watch


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

warsh said:


> Looks great. Hard to tell from the photos how consistent the red color on the bezel is....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pretty good across the bezel. I had a Deep Blue that had some swirling in the red but this doesn't from the naked eye.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako II with new sapphire









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## erik2133

Big Eye 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Could have only worn my speedy today. It's on a new Barton bands strap. 








And an evening change to my 1620:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGY003


----------



## SkiMon

This every day for about 3 weeks now.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Yellow Rally going out for a sporting drive!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

145.022-71 on 1171.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## liwang22

Daddy daughter day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## RickHoliday

Haven't worn this one in a while....it's great to rediscover old friends


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## thefatslice

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you tell me which Timex that is? I have the exact same one which someone had given to me for free...I just never wore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

thefatslice said:


> Can you tell me which Timex that is? I have the exact same one which someone had given to me for free...I just never wore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a 1969 Viscount. i'd love to see a photo of yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## AngelDeVille

Pachoe said:


> Seiko 7005 From sept. 1969;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That is the pinnacle of watch perfection right there!


----------



## castlk




----------



## toxy




----------



## Calumets




----------



## KaVo8

m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Roningrad

My pre-bond OS300 on an awesome Geckota Zuludiver (BC) rubber strap. My best bang-for the-buck rubber strap by far.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## 41Mets

Milgauss lightning bolt shadow









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01

Keeping in line with my minimum 3 day in a row wear pattern.


----------



## Kulprit

Today it's a Longines from 1953.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning y'all!


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Spinnaker Croft









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

PAM312.


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko JDM Enamel on Casa Fagliano handmade strap


----------



## househalfman

New-to-me watch today...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received, I had a Huldra 4 years ago and missed it alot. Nice vintage looking...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Slm643

My bike watch... Although it is too hot for a ride right now, maybe after 7pm tonight. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

TedG954 said:


> View attachment 14316361


Sweet Weiss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

Pretty blue turtle today









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## ronkatct

Gq Sun and moon. Good looking and cheap. On sale from alix for $16 including tax.


----------



## mnf67

Explorer today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mr Auto

556 today









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gpeg

My Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## warsh

SkiMon said:


> This every day for about 3 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Yes the 58 will take over wrist time!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Lorier Neptune. Original version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy on a Thursday


----------



## Ike2

OneWayInstall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. Awesome sterile dial and cool 12 hour bezel. What is it? A mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Diesels




----------



## toxy




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

liwang22 said:


> Daddy daughter day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely love it...from a dad that has two daughters. Thankfully, only one is into watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Speedy for now, have a nice day.









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## brrrdn

Explorer II =]


----------



## EightEyes

BLNR


----------



## Pimmsley

EightEyes said:


> BLNR


Nice one EE... hey, may i ask a question ? Going to be in Santa Monica early October... what's the best place to eat or to get local seafood there ? ...any other must do places ? Cheers !


----------



## EightEyes

Pimmsley said:


> Nice one EE... hey, may i ask a question ? Going to be in Santa Monica early October... what's the best place to eat or to get local seafood there ? ...any other must do places ? Cheers !


Water Grill on Ocean Ave is a regular spot for me and the family for seafood. Chilled stuff there is great... Especially oysters, of which they always have a wide variety. The Chilean Sea Bass is great, and they also have fresh whole fish cooked how you like, and live lobsters and crabs in tanks. It's also a good spot to watch the sun go down from the bar.

Rustic Canyon is a great place to eat more creative food. Cassia is amazing for French Vietnamese.

Oh, and if "seafood" includes sushi, try Shunji. It's pretty expensive, but well worth it. The uni is the best I've had.

Santa Monica is a great place for watch spotting, by the way! I saw both an oyster and a jubilee BLNR in the same walk along the pier one recent Sunday.

Enjoy your trip, and let me know if you would like any more specific tips!

(By the way, I enjoy seeing your photos of Melbourne's Southbank. I worked on Clarendon St across from Crown Casino for 8 years.)


----------



## Pimmsley

EightEyes said:


> Water Grill on Ocean Ave is a regular spot for me and the family for seafood. Chilled stuff there is great... Especially oysters, of which they always have a wide variety. The Chilean Sea Bass is great, and they also have fresh whole fish cooked how you like, and live lobsters and crabs in tanks. It's also a good spot to watch the sun go down from the bar.
> 
> Rustic Canyon is a great place to eat more creative food. Cassia is amazing for French Vietnamese.
> 
> Oh, and if "seafood" includes sushi, try Shunji. It's pretty expensive, but well worth it. The uni is the best I've had.
> 
> Santa Monica is a great place for watch spotting, by the way! I saw both an oyster and a jubilee BLNR in the same walk along the pier one recent Sunday.
> 
> Enjoy your trip, and let me know if you would like any more specific tips!
> 
> (By the way, I enjoy seeing your photos of Melbourne's Southbank. I worked on Clarendon St across from Crown Casino for 8 years.)


Ha ! Thank you so much fella, first trip to the US of A... and wow, what a small world 8 years down the street, crazy... good memories by the sound of it.
some great recommendations there, thank you... and will PM you for some hot tips on LA  spending nine nights on the west and nine on the east coast, very excited... gonna drive my girlfriend nuts going to some watch shops with any luck, watch spotting might be safer 
Cheers


----------



## pardayan




----------



## EightEyes

Pimmsley said:


> Ha ! Thank you so much fella, first trip to the US of A... and wow, what a small world 8 years down the street, crazy... good memories by the sound of it.
> some great recommendations there, thank you... and will PM you for some hot tips on LA  spending nine nights on the west and nine on the east coast, very excited... gonna drive my girlfriend nuts going to some watch shops with any luck, watch spotting might be safer
> Cheers


While you are in this part of the country, it's worth spending an afternoon window shopping and trying on watches in Beverly Hills. You can get access to just about anything (except steel sports Rolex, of course).

There are boutiques for almost every brand, many within walking distance of each other. Rolex, PP, AP, VC, JLC, IWC, Hublot, Grand Seiko, and Omega (a little further from the others, in the Beverly Center). There are also some fantastic multi-brand stores such as Westime and Feldmar, where you can see a huge variety in one place.

Be careful, however. There are a LOT of handbag, jewellery, shoe, and clothing stores in that area also, and the credit card can take a serious beating.


----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

EightEyes said:


> While you are in this part of the country, it's worth spending an afternoon window shopping and trying on watches in Beverly Hills. You can get access to just about anything (except steel sports Rolex, of course).
> 
> There are boutiques for almost every brand, many within walking distance of each other. Rolex, PP, AP, VC, JLC, IWC, Hublot, Grand Seiko, and Omega (a little further from the others, in the Beverly Center). There are also some fantastic multi-brand stores such as Westime and Feldmar, where you can see a huge variety in one place.
> 
> Be careful, however. There are a LOT of handbag, jewellery, shoe, and clothing stores in that area also, and the credit card can take a serious beating.


Fantastic! ...i'll be sure to be sporting the sub-by as it's my travel watch of choice 
Thank you again, and especially for the warning... she does like the shiny, leathery and colourful things :0


----------



## schumacher62

seiko alpinist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Aplina chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trotters

Vintage 60's Omega Constellation "C-shape"









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

This today. Half pilot half diver....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## liwang22

PAM112 for a great day ahead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

Turning this nice pepsi bezel for GMT option  #poorway 










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## jovani




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale still.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

This, from the other day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe

Zelos again today


----------



## Slm643

Glencoe said:


> Zelos again today
> View attachment 14318013


That is a Beauty indeed, the color of the dial! Wow!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

A week or two ago I was complaining about the fact that HBO seemed to have put "From the Earth to the Moon" on a shelf somewhere and lost it for the last 20 years. Then, a couple of days ago, I was pleasantly surprised to see that they apparently found it.

I had no intention of wearing this watch today. In fact, since I decided quite some time ago that I was going to sell it, I really don't want to risk adding any signs of wear to it. But as I was watching FtEttM last night, I noticed on Deke Slayton's wrist what appeared to be almost certainly a Glycine Airman. While mine isn't the same vintage as his, I still felt inspired to wear this one today as a tribute to the men and women who man the moon landing possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57

V.H.P.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye....

New strap addition...C&B Chevron.

Super comfortable & crazy how it holds its shape





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

+2 seconds since Sunday night ...
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodson

Deep Blue


----------



## Dougiebaby

My new (yesterday) one...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onceuponatim3

New titanium beast 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with Aevig Huldra









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Slm643

This bronze..beast!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer

Trying to see if my tiny 17cm wrist can hang with this beast... still unsure.


----------



## Orisginal

New arrival! Divers Sixty-Five, Timeless LE. Been waiting 8 months for this bad boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

New to me just picked up from a WUS member. Boldr Globetrotter GMT LE with Dive Watches FB group. Loving it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I kinda miss it









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

STO Turtle









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Rainy day Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnovice_az

Happy Thursday fellow watch freaks 🙂


----------



## parsig9

MZhammer said:


> Trying to see if my tiny 17cm wrist can hang with this beast... still unsure.


Might be better on two piece strap but I think you can do it.


----------



## Adam2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My other Sun and moon.


----------



## schumacher62

titanium PCAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Jowens




----------



## dino8791

Orisginal said:


> New arrival! Divers Sixty-Five, Timeless LE. Been waiting 8 months for this bad boy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I'm sure it was worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Badbebe

[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodson

Left the Deep Blue for Avenger II GMT


----------



## gshock626

Some SoCal sun to illuminate the sunray dial.


----------



## castlk




----------



## toxy




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MZhammer said:


> Trying to see if my tiny 17cm wrist can hang with this beast... still unsure.


The longer lugs will make nato's tough in general, a 2 piece strap will be better fitting overall. You can find lots of nato-ish 2 piece straps out there.

Great looking watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Excuse my intensity but it's incredible the joy an affordable well made vintage piece can produce; some more pics of this almost 50 years watch.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Colt


----------



## joeshoup

I just adore this thing. 1974 but doesn't look a day over 18 😁


----------



## EightEyes

Oris Divers Sixty-Five "Deauville"

Really enjoying how wearable this one is, as well as the distortion of the already funky numerals due to the domed crystal.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ck13

Balpinist back on duty









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62

PAM 0351

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## OneWayInstall

It’s the MKII Paradive. It’s part of their RTW collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

Hard to get a good photo of this being a black skeleton with domed sapphire crystal. Tsar Nicolai II Skeleton by Poljot International, these are on sale right now, 350 euros ballpark price.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Slin77




----------



## abkdt41

New to me

Laco Aachen









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Reeser1

Old school Sub today. Happy Friday!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nicocamp353

rjohnson56 said:


> 1956 Omega with an interesting dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


I like it!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicocamp353

Bobo383 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What year is that?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

One of my best-lookong watches--Mako II.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Bobo383

Nicocamp353 said:


> What year is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Don't know - I bought it used from Tourneau last year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirthitter

Wearing my blue Frankenstein whilevhaving my car washed


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## judg69

'Full Metal Jacket'






G-Shock GST-S100G Very comfortable due to the curvature of the lug/strap connection.


----------



## Kulprit

When I took this off Tuesday night I didn't think I'd see it again this week, but here we are.

I just can't quit you, Black Bay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer on Patek Alligator


----------



## 41Mets

Yes, I'm doing this









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull with DIY satin finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## sikiNS

Whats on your right hand ?


----------



## sikiNS

41Mets said:


> Yes, I'm doing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What's on your right hand ?


----------



## yankeexpress

Other wrist


----------



## Voyager57

accutron


----------



## American Jedi

Touch of red today.


----------



## sikiNS

Direnzo DRZ_02


----------



## mchilese

This is the watch I was wearing when I was deployed, and my wife told me my daughter was born. It was the watch with which I timed the flight home (12 and a half hours). Now it's the watch I'll wear to bring my beautiful baby girl home today.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

sikiNS said:


> What's on your right hand ?


Z blue milgauss on the left and Glashütte Original Senator Sixties green 2018 Edition on the left.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamH

By a window


----------



## normunds




----------



## Diesels




----------



## Vioviv

Friday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428

Sinn 104 on this sunny day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Slm643

Friday and the ladies are gone for the weekend!!! Yeah! Comrades!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Cocktail Time all week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.


----------



## arnearne

This piece gets more wrist time than my Omegas, Tudor, Snowflake, Nomos, and Tuna - combined. Peculiar..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

It's a hot one in MI. Alpina Race for Water LE on a bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Some afternoon cartoons with the kid and the Pelagos. Love em both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Fngeen silver dial


----------



## DTDiver

C60 Bronze 38mm




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Skedaddle

TAG F1. Just got it back from an overhaul.









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## RickHoliday

mchilese said:


> This is the watch I was wearing when I was deployed, and my wife told me my daughter was born. It was the watch with which I timed the flight home (12 and a half hours). Now it's the watch I'll wear to bring my beautiful baby girl home today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I hope everyone is healthy and happy - I know that watch will never leave you


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

At the pool with the Khuraburi 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

summertime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Hamilton Navy Pioneer

It's tough to get a photo that shows the blue hands without also getting a huge amount of glare, so a bit of blue and a bit of glare will have to do.

Happy Friday!


----------



## projekt-h

$16 Amazon strap, was sold as for the Samsung watches. Feel like it fits the watch well, and one of a few I've found that fit down to my small wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Greetings from AC.


----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## jaw




----------



## OneWayInstall

MKII Paradive built this way......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyB

my new favorite


----------



## castlk




----------



## shahtirthak

Seiko SBBN025 aka DARTH TUNA









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX781









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fatalelement

Will obviously switch to my Speedmaster for today's moon landing anniversary, but did a 6AM Project AWARE dive with my Doxa!

View attachment IMG_20190720_065657.jpg


----------



## Rokovakian

It's a good thing I took the leather strap off because we're approaching 100 degrees multiple times this summer, and leather will turn nasty in no time flat.


----------



## RodR

In honor of the moon landing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57

Old kinetic. Wearing it to get it up and running, so I can sell it on CL.


----------



## Slm643

I don't have a moon watch, as my budget would only allow for a Bulova & it might be a tad big I will need to try one on before I buy. So now this is what I have on today..

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS




----------



## dino8791

Closest I have to a Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Yellow is an excellent summer color!


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## rickpal14

Boldr Globetrotter GMT with BluShark NATO. Great strap for 99* and humid!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Satin finished Sea Gull DongFeng Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

RodR said:


> In honor of the moon landing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, in honor of Edward White! Congrats. This is mine.


----------



## Skedaddle

Hamilton Khaki Pilot









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Loving my new Lorier Hydra. It's my third Lorier, so I guess I'm a Lorier fanboy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

On the 50th anniversary of Apollo 11 Moon Landing, only a Speedy will do.


----------



## ten13th

It was a honor meeting one of the man that paved the way for Apollo 11, General Thomas Stafford, commander of Apollo 10, first international handshake in space, Omega board member, etc. A living legend.


----------



## hollywoodphil

ten13th said:


> It was a honor meeting one of the man that paved the way for Apollo 11, General Thomas Stafford, commander of Apollo 10, first international handshake in space, Omega board member, etc. A living legend.


Fantastic!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Fresh outta the mailbox!

BIG, BIG Thank You to whomever it was at WatchUSeek who posted the Amazon Prime Day sale on this on Instagram!!

Been wanting one of these for ages, and finally got the price I wanted, too -- 60 bucks!




















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Marathon Navigator


----------



## ronkatct

Black Fngeen


----------



## projekt-h

Moon landing day + Carlos Santana's birthday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizrack420

Just charged it for 24hrs.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## fasfcastro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## taegel9

Just back from a swim. Magrette Moana Pacific II (10th Anniversary) on a NATO.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Seadweller


----------



## mchilese

I don't have a speedmaster, but I figure something from the Gemini missions is good for "solidarity in space" today.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye on C&B Chevron, can't seem to take it off since getting the new strap...and a father/daughters BBQ in the works 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

One of the neat PeMi numbers


----------



## lew8




----------



## dizrack420

J.D.B. said:


> One of the neat PeMi numbers


SWEET!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton. Love it, but slidey on a sweaty wrist!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Going patriotic (or French) for the 50th anniversary of Apollo 11.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## omeglycine

My wife's least favorite watch of mine, as I was just told. Well...no one's perfect.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## hchj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pachoe

Seiko 7005 from 1969.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## navara

&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## navara

👍


----------



## Slm643

Russian sub!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bdizzle

Good for timing rounds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

How about some stamped dial for today?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Sunday! Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale on.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 P-51 Mustang LE, which landed while I was in France.


----------



## DiverBob

Oris Chronoris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## EightEyes

BLNR.


----------



## Skedaddle

Magrette Regattare









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## IAvictorinox

Concord Mariner SG fresh from a service with the Movado Group!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Viva Devadip!


----------



## fatalelement

Asked myself "what could spice up a scenic (i.e. not I-5) drive from my family in LA back to SF?" and the answer was top down in the M3 and a cigar. Cameo by Cartier:


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## navara

Seiko


----------



## Reliefcp

Glycine


----------



## brash47

Day 2 speedie ownership!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Diesels




----------



## Knives and Lint

Easy Sunday, Fun watch b-)


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Finally going home









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## JacobC




----------



## Marauderadam

Orient Kamasu in Jade Green


----------



## castlk




----------



## AaaVee

Starting week with Autavia!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Julien Portside said:


> ????????? @??????.????????


I really like the blue dial version, this is a great looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I really like the blue dial version, this is a great looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing. It's a black dial actually

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## warsh

Seiko sportsman!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

First day back at work since June 28th. 
Norqain Adventure Sport on rubber


----------



## 41Mets

The bolt

Indooor lighting









Outdoor lighting


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DTDiver

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m+-


----------



## BillTX

Picked this up on eBay today. Whatcha think? A keeper?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## thefatslice

SKX009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Satin Sea Gull 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Love this watch!


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## bv8ma

Just picked it up today!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven Venture today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Luminor Marina tonight









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

MONTA Oceanking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Spence Tonight


----------



## eleven pass

Going into Combat.


----------



## JLater

Oris Aquis today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65 LE. Just got it a few days ago, loving the ND, Carl Brashear indices, and the mesmerizing textured green dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

I haven't been infatuated like this by a piece in a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Orisginal said:


> Timeless 65 LE. Just got it a few days ago, loving the ND, Carl Brashear indices, and the mesmerizing textured green dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












SAME


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Julien Portside said:


> Amazing. It's a black dial actually
> 
> ????????? @??????.????????


I'm aware of it being a black dial, the siren blue is awesome as well. Nice piece! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## issey.miyake

Meetings this morning ..zzzz


----------



## mbalmz

broke out the royal oak today


----------



## beached




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ronkatct

Fngeen two tone.


----------



## toxy




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

3rd day of ownership and I can't stop staring at this watch!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento

Breitling Top Time for me today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Victorinox Maverick Chronograph w hard to find red bezel with silver dial


----------



## castlk




----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

In late after enjoying the sunset wearing my vintage Seamaster Cosmic b-)


----------



## ZM-73

Flight Master


----------



## ofted42

Life on the road


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mjj1543

brash47 said:


> 3rd day of ownership and I can't stop staring at this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I've had mine about 3yrs and I still get that feeling every time I wear it. Absolute classic design.

However, today I'm wearing this...


----------



## MDT IT

Turtle 6309-7040 - Year 1985


----------



## soufiane

Bristling day in Hong Kong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## bdizzle

Speedy Tuesday (suede Nomos strap)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## pardayan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

tu*-


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dad old Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Aquaracer









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## AndiH71

Best regards from the NorthSea


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain on a blue Barton band rubber 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## tap78




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Corvid


----------



## Vioviv

Morning all!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## brrrdn

EBEL 1911 Discovery Chronograph :]


----------



## Kulprit

Late to post today.

Today it's my first modern Vostok. I spent at least a week pouring over countless Amphibia models trying to pare it down, and when I started the only thing I was sure of is that I didn't want an 090-cased watch like this one. By the end...well, you can see how that worked out.

I'm pleased as punch with this watch, crappy bracelet and all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Still in vintage mode; Seiko 7005 from 1969, today on strap.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851




----------



## bodymassage

Seiko SKXa47 aka THE WHITE KNIGHT (PM if interested)


----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## brash47

Speedie....first flight









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Raven again today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Emerald on mesh


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a good evening


----------



## erikclabaugh

Just got this one in the mail... Sternglas Topomatic


----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente Tuesday, 38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4

Evening switch


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sickondivers

#G-Shock GW-6900 #Classic


----------



## toxy




----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadSport340

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hun23

BLNR


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 41Mets

Nice photo how's the applied indices









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Cocktail time (Nomos cordovan strap)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit

Same watch as yesterday, so I'm cheating and using the same photo as yesterday (there's got to be SOME advantage to a no-date, right?).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

+-


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer on Patek Alligator strap


----------



## moreland4

Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Chrono


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I'm apparently pretty happy with the C&B Chevron strap because I can't seem to stop wearing the BigEye since I put it on.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Seiko time









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## slcnav

Sub


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterday&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels

Beater watch. Trying to finish yard work before triple digit temps hit.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for a Mod SKX011 with homemade smoked fish...


----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCustard




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

BB aka Blue Bam


----------



## rickpal14

Oris Aquis Date Relief

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## Knives and Lint

Took a little day hike with my son today wearing the ExpII b-)

A view of the destination from the ground









Then from the top









































And back down at the lake below


----------



## mattvalento

Seiko 6139-6015 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floataround

Orient Kamasu LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## tap78

Spike...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7049 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Homo Sapien X

A humble seiko today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Went with the Nodus Retrospect this morning.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Staying Russian again today. I know there's a honeymoon period with every new watch, but wearing this one makes me particularly happy for reasons I have yet to nail down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

https://ibb.co/JBh3XbR


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

My infatuation with this watch continues...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

New arrival.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

No reflection of my mood today whatsoever, it's a great day...













Thought I'd give the C&B Frost a go today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Nomos Orion 35mm ref.309










Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Diver today


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## mchilese

Like many, this was my first mechanical. Though I've increased my spending limit, this piece is still great to toss on.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Love the BB, perfect everyday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Alpina arrived today but put it on an old strap for now.


----------



## thefatslice

Santos, 32mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sixty-Five

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good afternoon!


----------



## JacobC

Orisginal said:


> Sixty-Five
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also having trouble taking mine off


----------



## Watchcollector21

">





" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350">


----------



## Orisginal

JacobC said:


> I'm also having trouble taking mine off


Yep, I took if off Wednesday (always wear SMPc for my son on Weds), otherwise it's been this little gem leading the rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

One year anniversary









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Jowens




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Exploring the highest peak in the northeastern United States


----------



## JacobC

Grease and gears!


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer w/ quartz Miyota movement.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Fleuss on bracelet tonight


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Knives and Lint

Another day and another hike with my kids. Wearing the Explorer II and visiting some creeks and waterfalls to cool off b-)


----------



## allbrainsno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## Johnvibes

1940s Omega 30T2


----------



## schumacher62

68 Timex Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Diesels

Sons flag football practice.


----------



## brash47

Speedie flying home









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JimD303

Been wearing this one steady since it came in. This may be the perfect watch for me.


----------



## JacobC

JimD303 said:


> Been wearing this one steady since it came in. This may be the perfect watch for me.


I love the 556, it's the epitome of a GADA watch. I wear mine constantly.


----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Julien Portside

I don't get the point to have several watches as I wear mostly that one 










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Borealis Scout Sniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Snaggletooth

Strap change.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01

TGIF!


----------



## Andy79

My trusty G-Shock GW-M5610









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex

f+


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and happy Friday 
Casual Friday with a bit of color and the fun Farer Lander GMT 
TGIF


----------



## Kulprit

I just got new shoes from Clover Straps and I want to see how fast drying and mildew resistant this Cordura is going to be. So it's the 787 for a few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

On stock strap now.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floataround

Phoibos Eagle Ray, black dial, on black leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## Itubij

I just can't leave it alone


----------



## jagv428

Mini turtle PADI on a custom single pass leather nato....









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Getting a colorful start to the weekend (well, colorful for lawyer attire ;-) )

Seiko Dawn Grey Turtle SRPD01K1


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ronkatct

Black Bambino


----------



## Brlin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## southern bamboo

Sea Urchin I got from a local WUS member here in town. Red black carrera carbon fiber bracelet.


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Matei Radulescu said:


> Aquaracer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


Friyay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog

Sweet PRS!



pojekt-h said:


> Moon landing day + Carlos Santana's birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SKX









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kiwi71

Same watch today, different strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## franco60

Hamilton Pan Europ diver from 1972.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Honeymoon is still going strong, it will be interesting to see how the polished finish is going to look after a couple years...

Current tracking Zurich time with the bezel.


----------



## schumacher62

. cocktail time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert




----------



## Black5

Speedmaster











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Knives and Lint

It's been a great week gents...Here's to a great weekend! b-)

Tuna today for me


----------



## Axelay2003

Venice with my lady.


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Ocean Explorer 39 Plexi


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JLVox

Nice piece.


----------



## Heljestrand

HAQ Saturday


----------



## dino8791

SKX mod, Don "Magic" Juan Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great weekend guys! Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Johnvibes

Maxor chronograph, 1950s, made by Chronographe Suisse with a Landeron movement.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mazuri222




----------



## Ike2

Vostok Neptune just arrived from Chistopol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Coffee time! Tudor Fastrider Chrono with my Seth Thomas that my grandfather gave me.


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Pulsar Chronograph w VK-63






Love this watch!


----------



## 41Mets

Senator sixties Saturday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento

Well I guess I am going with the orange Arnie two days in a row 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice weekend all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Longines 1973 on Veblenist rally strap.


----------



## liwang22

Spring Drive Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Seiko recraft solar chrono. Living for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch

NOMOS Zurich World-Timer (Blue)


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Today spoting Bulova Daydate TV dial from 1984


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bunnswatch

bunnswatch said:


> NOMOS Zurich World-Timer (Blue)


Switched to the Tank Solo XL


----------



## Knives and Lint

Seiko SNZG17, freshly customized with a stonewashed finish as documented in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/experimenting-stonewashed-finish-snzg17-5001265.html
I'm loving the results

Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## OneWayInstall

The Type 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Knives and Lint said:


> Seiko SNZG17, freshly customized with a stonewashed finish as documented in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/experimenting-stonewashed-finish-snzg17-5001265.html
> I'm loving the results
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend! b-)
> 
> pictures...


Love it!


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

Really enjoying this one, yes it runs backwards, special version of the Avtomat movement


----------



## krisp1

392 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## Pachoe

Chrono Weekend; Seiko Speed-Timer from 1976.









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

sa3


----------



## schumacher62

swapped with my son for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## ZM-73

Lecronos


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barge




----------



## lakjat

Wore this after a long time... the GT Bentley









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Strap change = new life 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7

bdizzle said:


> Strap change = new life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## carloscastro7

Zelos mako broze for the last few days. The patina is developing nicely now after a few dives


----------



## AndiH71

Best regards from ther German NorthSea


----------



## Uhrmensch

Wittnauer at the Olafur Eliasson exhibition today ('Din blinde passager' installation)
Cheers


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DiverBob

Orient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sunday morning with the Scurfa MS19


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Skedaddle

CW C65 Trident GMT









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento

Vacationing in the Methow Valley with my MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Life's a beach and my Unimatic LE is the perfect summer fun watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## SkiMon

BB58. Testing it out on this two tone band.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Johnvibes said:


> 1940s Omega 30T2


Whoa, there's a lot going on in the background lol...looks good though. Took me a while to have an idea of what was going on.

How do you like that strap? A lot of strap there. Watch looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## oso2276

1675









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice Sunday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jonathanp77

Tutima M2 Seven Seas









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## bodymassage

Ray 2 on red


----------



## Jeep99dad

I spent the evening with the Seiko turtle 777


----------



## JacobC

ARMADUK said:


> Today spoting Bulova Daydate TV dial from 1984
> 
> View attachment 14343011


It's always interesting to me how another brand can take Rolex design language and still do something interesting and different with it.


----------



## castlk




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011

Dug this out today, haven't worn it for a while but when I do I remember just what a beautiful piece it is!!


----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Got this out of the cupboard today


----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Sea Devil









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Shark Bat.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

bobo90 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that? Super sharp.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 #22/99 to start the week


----------



## anrex

m-


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Cordura strap mildew test day 4.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## abkdt41

Laco aachen on a new black laco leather band









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What model is that? Super sharp.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's a limited edition for the Italian market 
Ref 145.0022 if I remember well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to my mechanical roots









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch

PAM 000


----------



## brrrdn

Concord Impresario :]


----------



## brash47

Jeep99dad said:


> I spent the evening with the Seiko turtle 777


And the company of a loved one too I hope!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

brash47 said:


> And the company of a loved one too I hope!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nope my wife and kids are in France still. 
But i did meet my son in law and grandson later in the evening


----------



## gmads

Trying this IWC styled strap:


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning ladies & gents ... Monaco today!


----------



## Island-Time

^^ tough act to follow, but here’s what I felt like throwing on today


----------



## mattvalento

MM300 again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

At the dentist's office


----------



## thefatslice

Cartier Santos XL...blue hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako XL mod









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

All day

 Monday:-!


----------



## b55er

Orient "flashlight" full face luminous


----------



## Uhrmensch

Daytrip to sunny Karlsruhe, Germany with the trusty Speedy Auto today - I've had this one 20+years and still think it looks good!
Cheers


----------



## umarrajs

My first sapphire sandwich:


----------



## Itubij




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinderman

Tudor Jumbo date


----------



## fatalelement

Only took one watch on a work trip back home to LA but that involved some beach and swimming so it had to be the Seiko 

Seiko "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1


----------



## southern bamboo

Orient Mako II


----------



## mydemise




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 P-51 Mustang for the evening


----------



## Nevets750

Guinand Chrono Classic LE









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4

Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## ronkatct

Bambino White


----------



## imaCoolRobot

break time over, back to work


----------



## indygreg

The devil made me do it!









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## DarrenTT

SMP GMT.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Knives and Lint

Hiked up to an alpine lake to cool off with the Tuna today b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bbasch

steinhart OVM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skindiver styled









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bigclive2011

Quick change up to possibly my prettiest watch.


----------



## Kulprit

Cordura mildew test, day 5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I'm wearing the blue Tockr Skytrain. 
You?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Summer calls for seersucker & a Hamilton FAPD 5101, Type 1 Navigation (1970) on a modern reproduction of the British MoD A.F.0210 tropical strap (a 1945 precursor to the G10/NATO).


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Tuesday ready









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## mchilese

Coffee time with the Alpinist on a Strapcode 2-tone oyster bracelet. This bracelet takes this already amazing watch to a whole new level. I'm not usually one for bracelets, but this is really good.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues

On a rainy Tuesday afternoon in England, a water-resistant classic.


----------



## mattvalento

Going with the Turtle today, on an Uncle Seiko strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay LE.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 41Mets

I was wearing it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Now on new coffee leather;


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## system11

Raketa Amphibia 0256, hard to get a good wrist photo, it seems to absorb all the light. Model 0256 is a "special forces" edition with a decorated mermaid rotor.


----------



## Skellig

Can’t make my mind up?


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 395 and the Miyota chugs on.


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bam


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Skagen automatic on a perlon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas strap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## Orisginal

Night shift = not awesome. This watch = awesome, which negates aforementioned night shift woes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Loving this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

What have I done?! I've fallen to the dark side and picked up a smart watch. Mobvoi Ticwatch Pro 4G. I haven't taken it on a run yet. If anybody knows a good running app for a Android Wear OS watch please let me know. I want to see time, distance and current speed on 1 screen and would like to see high speed when I finish a run.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Since swapping bezels I'd noticed this "new" one had a much looser action than the stock bezel. Not a good thing for a watch modded to track a second time zone. So I popped off the bezel yesterday (and dinged up the case....*grrr*) and sure enough there was no o-ring in there. After rectifying that omission it's now tight as a drum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Badiker

Poljot









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

!!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

A hike at Bushkill Falls today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

STO Turtle









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Today on Dark Brown Crazy Horse Oiled Leather 2-Piece NATO Style Zulu:


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## JacobC

Orisginal said:


> Night shift = not awesome. This watch = awesome, which negates aforementioned night shift woes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude night shift rules

Instagram: @open_escapement


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> A hike at Bushkill Falls today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Duder. Unsafe. What if a beaver or something took off with your watch?

Instagram: @open_escapement


----------



## ronkatct

On red brown strap


----------



## Pachoe

Choco Bullhead today 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Duder. Unsafe. What if a beaver or something took off with your watch?
> 
> Instagram: @open_escapement


I was always within one foot of my watch. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Wearing the Atelier Wen Hao right now, on Barton canvas:


----------



## Vioviv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

41Mets said:


> I was always within one foot of my watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Are you prepared to fight a beaver?

Instagram: @open_escapement


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Hot weather requires something thin & lightweight, like an Ollech & Wajs Model 72 Early Bird (c.1970), today on Kreisler mesh from the same era.


----------



## J969

Rado on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

JacobC said:


> Are you prepared to fight a beaver?
> 
> Instagram: @open_escapement


Absolutely not!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Can't stop wearing this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

JacobC said:


> Are you prepared to fight a beaver?
> 
> Instagram: @open_escapement


I don't know about a beaver (I think they're vegetarians), but I've got young kids and I learned from Zootopia that an otter is predator and can be quite dangerous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji

Love love love this one


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Sorry about the photo. The date function is obscured by the GMT hand.:-s


----------



## fatalelement

Es el tiempo del Santos


----------



## yankeexpress

For those days when only a Big grey Alpina will do....



....and for those other days...


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Hi, there! My first post ever. Here's what's on my wrist today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## calangoman

Good morning


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## London006

CW


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## michael_m




----------



## castlk




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Ray II with custom pinched gasket mod.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Hey! Its shark week!!!

STO









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

th-


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## Orisginal

Mudmaster for a bit today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

This beauty arrived today (just ordered a couple of new straps as the nato it comes on was way too big and clunky, so its on my Junghans leather for now).


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Manufacture tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas 









Turbo says hi


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## fatalelement

Too lazy to change watches today (since I sleep in almost all my watches, just woke up and got dressed) - Santos again with a fun Hermes tie


----------



## dqsuyen2

fatalelement said:


> Too lazy to change watches today (since I sleep in almost all my watches, just woke up and got dressed) - Santos again with a fun Hermes tie
> 
> View attachment 14355517


I never take off my watches either... you can tell from my tan lines...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue (satin finished)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Tissot titanium


----------



## usclassic




----------



## brrrdn

Pasha de Cartier GMT Power Reserve :]


----------



## American Jedi

IM ON A BOAT I also brought along a Navy SEAL. Lol!


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## WatchIceland

My beloved Sinn 556i.


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Diver


----------



## tiki5698

Really enjoying this Breitling


----------



## schumacher62

10 year lithium battery and sapphire- a steal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

Invicta on beater duty


----------



## brash47

Zodiac White Wolf









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003

Hot as hell out here. At least it is windy.


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Felt like a bit of retro, easy read, no worries sort of watch on this Friday...


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## FordHammie

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300 - My new to me 2nd watch...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

Seiko Chariot hi-beat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple

Corum Admiral's Cup and proud. Who's heard of Corum here? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

TGIF already on this side! A no- worries Seiko 5 oldie but goodie for me today.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## indygreg

temple said:


> Corum Admiral's Cup and proud. Who's heard of Corum here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own three of them. One of my fave brands.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Orisginal

Timeless Sixty-Five

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist

Saxonia 35mm in Rose Gold


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great Friday Guys , Marathon SAR-D









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Reeser1

Breitling


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## texag03




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Something a little different today


----------



## panchopin

SKX out for a sunny Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skedaddle

Just unboxed: Panzera Atlantic Blue Fathom










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Spunwell said:


> Something a little different today


Man, now that's awesome!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## usclassic

Today on handmade vintage brown leather treated with Sno-Seal bees wax waterproofing:


----------



## Itubij

I dont wear this as much as I want to


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brrrdn

iwc:]


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

SINNful Friday.


----------



## bdizzle

Speedmaster "doctor's chronograph" mod (bezel and chrono seconds hand). Just got it back from the watchmaker!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Tudor Prince









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynfanatic

I’m lovin the simplicity


----------



## Jale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Just finished getting a mid-day sweat on with the best workout buddy I have.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

ORIS Artelier Pointer Day.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Casual Friday = SARG009


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SteveNC




----------



## ronkatct

Seiko 5


----------



## Kattywampus

Oris Aquis Date 43.5mm Love this thing.


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## RickHoliday

Still like that onion hour hand on this. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## fatalelement

This has been off my wrist for a while.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ready for the weekend and the rain too  thank God for dive watches 
Is it even safe to wear a Doxa in the rain


----------



## marsavius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Emerald


----------



## Orisginal

Full metal G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Happy Rainy Weekend!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ZM-73

SKX007


----------



## Black5

Speedy is sticking around for a while...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rafkar34




----------



## ChiefJr

usclassic said:


> View attachment 14357823












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Glencoe

Starting to get some patina...


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 41Mets

Headed to Pittsburgh on a five and a half hour road trip watch my beloved Mets play the Pirates at a stadium that I've never been to, that I've heard is absolutely beautiful. So what watch do you wear? The z blue and orange milgauss, of course!

And, in honor of the Mets, a gratuitous photo of @mookiewilson_thecat









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Red 5


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

this one again! it fits me so comfortably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Luke31

Got a new strap for the Wenger Terragraph and it feels like a brand new watch!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jeep99dad

I received my new CrafterBlue rubber for the Seiko Turtles. I really like how it looks on the watch and how it wears on my wrist.


----------



## Rokovakian

Why do my uploaded photos keep showing up 90 degrees off?


----------



## Pachoe

Happy Saturday; still in formal mode.
ORIS Artelier;









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Made it!


----------



## Fastandold

Hamtun H1 Ghost. Best couple a hundred quid I ever spent. Wears a dream.


----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

bdizzle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tasteful mods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Rangeman this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Switched back to the Type A dial...


----------



## schumacher62

JDM cocktail time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4




----------



## dizrack420

casio b640w on modified leather nato

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seadweller!


----------



## thefatslice

Coke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Going to the movie Apollo 11 this afternoon, so this watch today.


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Skinnyfists

First post! Hello everyone. Today I'm wearing the Omega Seamaster I've inherited from my grandpa.


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Devin0705

ronkatct said:


> Seiko 5
> 
> View attachment 14358555


What is the lug width on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

Magrette Moana Pacific









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## WatchIceland

My beater watch. No luck fishing today though.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## calangoman

Still the Oris. Had it on all week.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## mattvalento

An old Citizen diver on a lazy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Just a Seiko as usual!


----------



## franco60

El Primero









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dagaz T2 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 41Mets

They had a half trip out to Pittsburgh to see the Mets play the Pirates. Wore my blue and orange Z blue milgauss for obvious reasons. 

After the game, as I was walking to get an Uber behind the stadium with the mass of people, right next to me happened to be the Mets rookie star Pete Alonso. I moved over to him, thanked him for what he's brought to the team this year, asked if he'd be willing to take a selfie, he very graciously and apologetically said no, because it was so busy and if he took one he'd end up having to take a whole line of people's and he had to get to the team bus. He kept apologizing and I kept telling him it was okay and thanked him for being a great Met.

As I continued to walk, knowing he was still sort of behind me, with his girlfriend, eventually I felt a hand on my back and he quietly said that he apologized for before, where it was very congested, and because there weren't quite as many people where we were if I could do it quickly and be happy to take the selfie. I took my phone out and very quickly took the picture because I didn't want to take up this time, and as a result got a very blurry selfie of me and Pete Alonso. But it's a great story and he was very humble, apologetic, and I have to say pretty amazing to go out of his way to find me again just say we could take a picture.

Let's go Mets!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

New acquisition from my wife who happened to hit up the boutique on a trip... I don't even change the date anymore because #lazy.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## J.D.B.

Variant 3


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Seiko Bottlecap
Thanks for the great swap!
@brandon\









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brash47

Speedie on Ritche rubber... trying it out.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

Padi turtle on the Crafter


----------



## Spunwell

Exploring the Appalachians today


----------



## DiverBob

Seagull Reissue "DongFeng" 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

P.M. change to Ultraman.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Newly acquired 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Speedie on silicone, about to do some work......









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Orisginal

Rangemaster again today. Side note: building a bunk bed can be a cumbersome task. . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Late check today; starting the week with this one again. I love this crown so much.










































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## lakjat

Today' timewear..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwellemeyer

ORIS X HODINKEE on a ToxicNATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain on Barton rubber 
Have a great day.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## SteveNC




----------



## Kulprit

For me today it's this guy again. I'm trying to "wear it in" before I take a stab at regulating it. Honestly, given the purpose for which I bought it, regulation isn't necessary. But I've found myself wanting to wear it everyday so I suppose I should get it running in-time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## jlatassa

SteveNC said:


>


very cool!


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!

Raymond Weil Sinatra


----------



## Caracal

Lucky thing I see this thread on a day I'm wearing my Raven Venture.. Factory prototype for the original run, serial number 0000  Super proud of this thing..


----------



## Skedaddle

F1









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After the Z blue this weekend gotta go with this. And Costco lighting, the best.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Lunchtime watch change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Cascais


----------



## bobo90

In Munich airport waiting for a transfer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tiki5698

I learned recently that a certain YouTuber said the HC feels like a $200 watch. Which to be fair, there are some things that are a bit subpar but overall I feel it is a quality watch.

Anyway, giving the Avenger a break to wear the best $200 watch I've ever had!


----------



## calangoman

Dagaz Thunderbolt


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Ray II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Today in leather for some meetings;

































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

LPP for Monday


----------



## mattvalento

White Wolf today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Back to 5


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Orisginal

Double post. . .


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65 is dominating the top of my rotation. Might change when the SBGE249 arrives, but til then. . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Wearing this 38mm Chris Ward C60 bronze this evening:


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Good morning from this side!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hot summer day so we headed to to one of our favorite spots to cool off. There's a nice cool creek about half way through the hike, and then further up to an even colder waterfall above. Wore the Tuna and my son (14) wore the Rangeman that's been on his wrist pretty much 24/7 since he was 9. b-)

















The waterfall from afar









At the waterfall. The water was refreshing but oh so cold, even on a scorching hot day. We put his Rangeman in the water for a few minutes and took some readings and it registered as low as 54.5 degrees F

































Time to head back down. Great day b-)


----------



## ZM-73

Great shots as usual |>


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mchilese

Looking at doing some mods to this soon. sapphire crystal, a new dial and hands. Keeping the pilot watch look, but with better glass and a cleaner dial.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Parsival

Aggie88 said:


>


What model is this? Cool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

This much underrated Seiko bottle cap today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Making casual a dress watch; good night.

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## tbgreen

The Chronomaster


----------



## calangoman

Vintage Doxa trying a new leather strap


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Old Skool b-)


----------



## bdizzle

Seiko and scrubs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Entropy89

Humidity finally low enough to wear a leather strap.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Entropy89

For some reason the picture didnt upload in my previous post...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
Wearing my new Mercer Madison watch with enameled dial, blued hands and handwound France Ébauche 233.68 mvt


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Kulprit

After two-ish weeks of running this in I decided it was time for a little regulation.










It was +35 on the timegrapher but +51 on the wrist. After surprisingly little fiddling I was able to get it here in the TG:










Given it's on-the-wrist performance I was shooting for -10 to -15, but when you get lucky enough to hit almost 0spd there's a part of your brain that tells you to quit right there, so I did. Hopefully it won't end up running +15 on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

Seiko 6106 orange diver from 1970









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Berty234




----------



## Aggie88

Evans Decodiver


----------



## anrex

tu+


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Caracal

New day, new reply!


----------



## Bueller67

Was at the IMSA series race at Road America this past weekend in a hospitality suite. A guy next to me sits down with his kid and he's got a Submariner date on his wrist. He leaves and then another guys sits down with his wife and he's wearing a stainless steel Daytona. Felt a little humble with my Monaco. But still an iconic race watch in my opinion.


----------



## lakjat

Bueller67 said:


> Was at the IMSA series race at Road America this past weekend in a hospitality suite. A guy next to me sits down with his kid and he's got a Submariner date on his wrist. He leaves and then another guys sits down with his wife and he's wearing a stainless steel Daytona. Felt a little humble with my Monaco. But still an iconic race watch in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 14368703


Never feel humble with that piece on your wrist... it is a looker.....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Never feel humble with that piece on your wrist... it is a looker.....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## ronkatct

V3


----------



## fastfras

Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## barbecoa

Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Mako XL










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## fatalelement

Piaget today


----------



## 41Mets

Triton on a hike









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stcizzle

New B&R BR V2-92- my first B&R... saw this model and had to get it.


----------



## chrisjones3

Omega 2264.50 end of the day in Norway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Picked this up from another WUS member. Loving having it in rotation!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## 41Mets

It was the Triton during the day but the Z Blue tonight.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Good morning


----------



## 2star

View attachment 14369637


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## pfisto22

Taking the squale out for a walk









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Evening switch to the Bulova Devil Diver. Much better for kids bath time than the Tangente. . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne

SKX 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy




----------



## thecuborican

Took this picture yesterday and I forgot to post it.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cute, @thecuborican. Nice watch, too!

Little Citizen field watch for me today, on a BluShark NATO.










I actually have two of these watches, one on leather and one on NATO. Because WUS.


----------



## castlk




----------



## mich.g.pan

Citizen Lunar phase watch. A favorite in my collection.


----------



## GMH Watches

It's a monochrome day. '54 Polerouter bumper


----------



## ZM-73

Latest arrival, Seiko Pogue on a new bracelet.


----------



## Knives and Lint

In late after a long day. Took a ferry out to an island near the Canadian border today to do some Exploring. Headed up to the highest point, and despite some haze enjoyed an amazing view. b-)


----------



## Alexander_T

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Knives and Lint said:


> In late after a long day. Took a ferry out to an island near the Canadian border today to do some Exploring. Headed up to the highest point, and despite some haze enjoyed an amazing view. b-)
> 
> View attachment 14370231
> 
> 
> View attachment 14370235
> 
> 
> View attachment 14370237


Amazing views, amazing pictures... Always! :-!


----------



## t.serban




----------



## pekshn89

Today blue.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikiNS

Bulova UHF, blown away by the beauty and accuracy , after 4 month still less the a second, how amazing is that ?









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## calangoman

Just installed a smooth bezel on my (almost) 20 year old skx007.


----------



## prinzaugsburg

1970s manual wind Timex


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Flieger today!


----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Davosa Argonautic










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sticking with this guy until I get the regulation nailed. It's still running way too fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Pelton Sector today as I have a few important meetings and wanted a dressier watch on. 
The case is handmade and finished in 
Have a great day.


----------



## berni29

At this very moment










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterToronto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## jovani




----------



## VicLeChic

Enviado desde mi HTC One M9 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Going with my Navitimer today.


----------



## fastfras

SMP on a lovely Wednesday, have a good one everybody.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Russian pilot watch!


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

I am loving my new Seiko Bottle Cap.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Tuning fork day, a 49year old Hummer.


----------



## ronkatct

Sunny


----------



## J969

Doxa on the water, close to its element. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

Ready for Typhoon Thursday


----------



## jah

Finally snagged one!!!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 2star




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko Turtle STO  on CrafterBlue rubber


----------



## dizrack420

citizen day today









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Arclite

It's definitely Suntory time...in this case, Toki (whiskey) time and soda water. I've been after this watch (SBDC011; Field Master, aka Field Tuna) for a while. I'm pretty pumped. Might swap the band out, but I don't know yet, I like to keep it OG.


----------



## brrrdn

TH Professional :]


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## rafkar34




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Glencoe

Speedmaster Reduced


----------



## anrex

th-


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Waiting room. Yay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Day 5 of 7


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Sumo mod on custom Angus 22


----------



## sikiNS

Orient Flight









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Got my baby back after 8 months. Should have sent it to RGM in the first place for the crystal replacement.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## captainelectron




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brrrdn

Cartier Santos :]


----------



## ronkatct

Blue strips


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Day one of my foray into dual-wristing, aluminum 40mm on left wrist, bronze 38mm on the right:


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

SKX013


----------



## 41Mets

Outdoorsy again today decided to go the beater route









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## CPRwatch

This ,


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7

SNA411









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

A bit of fun tonight, an iMotion by Malcolm Ong - Kickstarter. It's quite therapeutic hearing the motors running once a minute.
View attachment 14374817


----------



## Knives and Lint

Playing kid taxi today and wearing my current favorite.


----------



## rickpal14

NYC boutique visit.... hmmmmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveNC

Well looky there, almost mix-thirty!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bathyscaphe for the evening


----------



## navara

Citi


----------



## Moonchucks

TGIF.


----------



## 2star




----------



## Vioviv

Aloha! In Hawaii for work ...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Speedtimer again.


----------



## Trexweightlifting

Newest addition aquis!


----------



## panda-R

Nomos today









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## system11

Classic Poljot 3133 chronograph came out of the box for a day, this was my first Russian watch.


----------



## Rickster27b

Starting a beautiful day with my Laco 'Madrid'.

btw .. bigclive - your Bronze Panerai is really an outstanding piece. Just perfect!

Rick


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bunnswatch

Tudor


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

I love and hate nomos......









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT


----------



## Arclite

SBDC011 on a black leather strap with SEIKO buckle.

I don't like the way the OEM strap fits or looks.

I think it wears much better with this color/style.

Got a khaki 2-piece NATO on the way to try that out. 2-Piece b/c I don't want to cover up those ground-to-air emergency signal codes 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise




----------



## DMCBanshee

MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit

I think I've finally got this thing regulated. -25spd dial-down on the timegrapher has given me about +2.5spd on the wrist. I'll give it the weekend to confirm it stays there then it's time to tackle a Mako that's been giving me fits for a couple of years now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## jagv428

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

From 1969 

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1

New (to me) OP36. Pictures can't do this dial justice!


----------



## mellons




----------



## 59yukon01

Last day.


----------



## oso2276

Damasko









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Blancpain Fiftyfathoms.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

The SKX013 with Virgil.









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Fresh from the NYC Seiko boutique... Needed to scratch that green itch in my collection.... I think I did a good job!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## machlo




----------



## mkawakami

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 black. It's quite versatile


----------



## 41Mets

U1 fully tegimented









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## carlhaluss

Murph! My first Hamilton. And this is a watch that I thought would take years to see in real life. I am not usually one to order a watch before first seeing the model in real life. I visit a local AD at least once a week, to look at various brands and models for anything new. I could not believe my luck when I saw this in the display case today. Didn't take me long to get out the Visa card. Man, this is an absolutely cool watch, regardless of it's attractive price and Interstellar affiliation:

























Cheers,
Carl


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gviddy

This thread is waaay too distracting 🙂


----------



## gviddy

Can't tell you how many times I have had the urge to buy this...looks great on rubber!



59yukon01 said:


> Last day.


----------



## gviddy

Fantastic choice 🙂



4jamie said:


> View attachment 14373135


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01

gviddy said:


> Can't tell you how many times I have had the urge to buy this...looks great on rubber!


 Worth it! Especially for the bargain price I got this one for.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ronkatct

Brownie


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Mont blanc something....









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67

Tudor BB58:


----------



## Vioviv

Die_Superarmbanduhr said:


> The SKX013 with Virgil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


I sing of arms and a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Diver 65.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

A trip down memory lane, my Gulfmaster with my old Gulfman ;-)


----------



## Heljestrand

Heat index expected to top 108 degrees today....thus, a cool SBGX259 Polar White dial Grand Seiko.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Wearing one of my fav's for my 34th birthday. Have a great day guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65. Should've waited 10 minutes, but I'm not a real watch photographer anyways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

Magrette Moana









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Raven today


----------



## thefatslice

Been a week so far...no bad days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenden212

Prince date day


----------



## 41Mets

On the way to the Mets game. Figured I'd show what the whole tattoo is other than just the black and green on the bottom


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Doxa 1200 Pro on an Elite Barton band for family pool day


----------



## 59yukon01

The long 9 hour drive home after a week at the beach sucks.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Vioviv

Day off!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

This Friday I pulled out the Hexa F74 and put it on my Seiko Dawn Grey LE grey rubber, which actually was a great combo!









And today I just grabbed the Santos on the way out the door as it was one of the only ones that was still running.


----------



## Arclite

SBDC011 on a 2-piece NATO. It's a bit much for my 6.75" wrists...but I gotta have it. I think I like the black leather strap from the other day better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bdizzle

Perfect day for a solar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Changed for date night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## Relo60

Happy Weekend:-!


----------



## taegel9

Seastrong on white.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38 this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## tanatron




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ZM-73

Pogue


----------



## Fastandold

Hamtun H1Ghost


----------



## Fastandold

View attachment 14380429

Hamtun H1Ghost


----------



## Barge

*FC worldtimer*


----------



## jovani




----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Wearing this beauty borrowed by my uncle for 5 mins









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Subphotique all above ground today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Sawmills1234

Wearing the Seagull today for the price this is a great watch.


----------



## reachcontrol

Coming back from Charleston sailing.

Trusty, accurate, stylish next to a Rolex....Bernhardt Binnacle Submersion.


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 59yukon01

Back from the beach so the pool will have to do today.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zoé and I are wearing our new one-offs Ernst Benz. 
Back in the spring we commissioned them and Gerard Marty(a French artist in Detroit) to make Zoé a custom watch. She picked the case, base dial and the colors she wanted Gerard to use. Lenny (EB owner) hand delivered it to me a couple of weeks ago while Zoé was still in France. He had made two and I ended up getting that second one too for a daddy-daughter set  I know that it's for everyone but it was a fun project and we are psyched. Plus seeing Zoé's smile when she opened the box yesterday was priceless.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## taegel9

Movado 800 quartz for golf









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## BigAl60613

Finally purchased the Seiko SKX009


----------



## Jeep99dad

It's #ScurfaSunday with the green D1-500


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Pachoe

Went vintage Ricoh today.

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Pachoe said:


> Went vintage Ricoh today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That's a beautiful watch....

It kills me when I see that name....all I can hear in my head is...Riiiiccoooolaaaaahhhhh!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67

Wearing the 009 on anew seat belt NATO:


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

m.


----------



## Rickster27b

I just checked the accuracy of this Hamilton Khaki field 38mm (H 10 movement) .. *-0.7 secs per day*. OK by me!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great week guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE on a C&B Chevron today


----------



## Orisginal

Sixty-Five

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy79

Tudor Oyster Royal circa 1950's (?)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Hodinkee Oris!


----------



## bdizzle

White coat, black strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem

New watch day


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## American Jedi

Sinn 103 Klassik


----------



## Kulprit

I'd expected to wearing a recalcitrant Mako this week since it appeared that the regulation for this Vostok was nailed. Alas, it would appear that my extreme inactivity over the weekend has not played well with my settings, so this watch gets a couple more days on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etchels

Plexi 39 on rivet bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jay46




----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## 41Mets

American Jedi said:


> Sinn 104 Klassik


When you want to trade that, let me know. I'm in.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Zed bleu


----------



## oso2276

Flieger Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK

I have not worn this in a month so here we go.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Glencoe

View attachment 14384745


----------



## ronkatct

Shiny Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko STO


----------



## judg69

From the least expensive end of my collection, one of my more elegant and aesthetically pleasing timepieces:












Casio Tidegraph AMW-720


----------



## Pachoe

I've been very happy with this vintage Ricoh from 1969 last few days; I love changing straps almost on a daily basis; I know is thick and for pilots but I love how it looks and feels; Hope you all had a great week start, good night!

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

41Mets said:


> When you want to trade that, let me know. I'm in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk











Pretty sweet


----------



## 41Mets

American Jedi said:


> Pretty sweet


Hahaha.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2 Expedition, along with dinner in Denver









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Big, shiny Breitling!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Jeep99dad said:


> Zoé and I are wearing our new one-offs Ernst Benz.
> Back in the spring we commissioned them and Gerard Marty(a French artist in Detroit) to make Zoé a custom watch. She picked the case, base dial and the colors she wanted Gerard to use. Lenny (EB owner) hand delivered it to me a couple of weeks ago while Zoé was still in France. He had made two and I ended up getting that second one too for a daddy-daughter set  I know that it's for everyone but it was a fun project and we are psyched. Plus seeing Zoé's smile when she opened the box yesterday was priceless.


Fantastic idea! Great to share as well. They look amazing. I dare say, if it was a regular stock item, I would certainly give it attention.

Congratulations to both of you!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue on grey Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Bull-head GADA:


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jovani




----------



## Etchels

Vintage citizen red eagle 7 21 jewels on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DMCBanshee

Seiko Samurai









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bdizzle

Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

It seems (*seems*) like this guy is back on track after a lazy weekend. If it's keeping good time tonight (fingers crossed) then it's on to my recalcitrant Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Rainy Jersey morning


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Ike2

Mitigating the waiting room boredom...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Speedmaster 125









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sikiNS

Bulova UHF on a new strap









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull on nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my new Bonaire on the Meraud Tropic


----------



## brash47

Aerospace GMT!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Raven Deep Tech 
A rare combo


----------



## Uhrmensch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues




----------



## uptempo

Glycene 1953









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Alpinist today.


----------



## Jay46

Ball Aero GMT









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Tegimented Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Ball EHC DQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris715

Undone Killy


----------



## ronkatct

Grey


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Vintage Raketa 24 Hour Worldtimer


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Ball Skindiver II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Alpina Seastrong 300 on mesh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Blue Tockr Skytrain Tonight


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hit Mt. Rainier today with my son, flowers in full bloom...Wearing the Tuna, Knives Jr wearing his Rangeman as always b-)


----------



## castlk




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## ZM-73

Was still wearing this one, but new strap for the Flightmaster turned up. The Pogue seems to be keeping good time for its age, about 12-13 secs slow p/d.














The strap is from ManCaveLeather (Etsy)







SNAA413


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.ist

Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton


----------



## eblackmo

View attachment 14388695


----------



## ericht

Brilliant wildflowers - really nice photos- love the watch too


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Titanium day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

Oops. Set the day of the week wrong!


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I've had this watch for a few years now and it's given me fits chasing it around on a timegrapher. My goal for the next week (or two) is to get this thing properly regulated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbforbis

Love it!


----------



## tbforbis

Very nice!


----------



## tbforbis

I like it!


----------



## bdizzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Big boy:


----------



## av8tor86




----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Mercer Madison this morning. 
Happy hump day




























Nice chamfer along the upper edge of the case


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer on Patek Gator


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Double reproduction time: Time Factors Precista PRS-82 Royal Navy Diver w/ETA 2793 on the new Tropic strap.


----------



## system11

Inspired to get this out of the box today after seeing someone sell the silver dial model here. Crepas Plongeur, very silly name for a quite nice watch. Shame the bezel alignment is out.


----------



## 41Mets

Z









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to leather for a bit, the QR makes it a breeze to make quick changes








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Spunwell

Tangente today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## gshock626




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Afternoon!!!! Still with this vintage Seiko































; literally a thousand dials with this beautiful sun burst.









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Black


----------



## warsh

Newmark chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skedaddle

One of my favorites. Needs an overhaul, she's 10 years old.









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Slider63

WOW, Stunning White Dial Daytona!


----------



## A4VC




----------



## Slider63

Apia said:


>


Looks great on the Red Rubba!


----------



## 41Mets

Today has been a 3 watch day. Milgauss in the morning, Sinn just to try on this new strap, and the G-Shock for the gym.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

gshock626 said:


>


Some username sharing that gorgeous Grand Seiko photo!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hiked up to a beautiful alpine lake to cool off in the summer heat. b-)


----------



## judg69

G Steel GST-100G






. Solar & with a Beautiful Backlight


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

The Norqain Adventure Sport for the evening


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## erikclabaugh

Poor man's Heuer today.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Evening swap







A gorgeous summer night and some fancy kids artwork 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsy87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

The McCall party at Monterey airport always kicks
off Monterey Car Week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizrack420

"Gold" F-91W









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Acey

Here it is


----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## berni29

Right now! My latest love 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

Slider63 said:


> Looks great on the Red Rubba!


Thanks a lot 🙏


----------



## Mr Auto

berni29 said:


> Right now! My latest love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love it

what size is it?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

"Sexy robot" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Mr Auto said:


> love it
> 
> what size is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Hello

It's a Bulova Military. 42mm but wears smaller because is quite square.

Discontinued, but available secondhand for between $100-150, which is what they went for new from discounters.

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## lechat

Happy Mary day


----------



## Mr Auto

HKF 38


----------



## schumacher62

running this today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Nodus Retrospect on bracelet today. 
I like the sunburst sandwich dial a lot, nice details with the matching date wheel and trapezoidal lume date window.


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm still trying to convince myself to keep this one.


----------



## sikiNS

Scurfa diver one









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Trying to reestablish a baseline. This thing is crazy-slow on the TG but crazy-fast on the wrist. I'm starting to remember why I gave up trying previously. But I'm more determined this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

A beautiful piece of art


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex

th``


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The new Laco Paderborn B-Uhr










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ThaWatcher

Pam 609! Fits nicely under the cuff of my shirt.


----------



## Caracal

Getting some more mileage out of the original factory prototype Raven Venture, as I try to work up the nerve to sell it..


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

New MB today.


----------



## 41Mets

GO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Snowflake on the beach


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## southern bamboo

Still wearing the Invicta 8926ob miyota I modified yesterday. Took off the date cyclops yesterday, was really easy. I like it and the crystal stays cleaner, in my opinion. 

The movement runs slow at first once I out it back into rotation, but once it settles in 6-9 just later it's spot on as long as I wear it. 

Maybe that's typical, or my inexperience, I wore a Seamaster 300 auto for years and never had to adjust it, except for daylight savings changes twice a year. 

But once I start wearing the 8926 daily, it's pretty spot on - and I love it!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## toxy




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bunnswatch

NOMOS because I know most


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## erikclabaugh

Tropical UG today


----------



## Chasovnik

Captain Cook reissue on a vintage NSA-style bracelet...









Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Looks good in all lighting to me!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Not much Exploring today. Just keeping myself occupied as I wait for my kids to be ready for their ride home. b-)


----------



## 2star




----------



## joeshoup

. Eterna Centenaire from the early 60s. 33mm, pale gold, 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Spunwell

Farer on #8 today


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to the C&B Chevron








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## edchys

View attachment 14393761


----------



## ZM-73

Flightmaster


----------



## khronolektur

citizen ny0054


----------



## Barge

*Oris Pro pilot 10 days*


----------



## Black5

Seiko Honda Racing Team F1











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS on proper Crocodile deployant


----------



## Jeep99dad

Received the bracelet for the Farer Lander. Love the look and it also wears great


----------



## American Jedi

Sinn Klassik!


----------



## bdizzle

Honeymoon period with this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

When you love all your watches it's hard to decide which one to wear.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

f+-


----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest


----------



## mydemise




----------



## Chasovnik

anrex said:


> f+-


Cool watch! What's the strap?

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Again with the Laco Paderborn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Went back to original leather on the Tangente today. Love this classic piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday:-!

JLC Polaris.


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## sickondivers

Rolex /Tudor Air-Tiger


----------



## Sugman




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bunnswatch

I feel like there are three threads like these... I don’t want miss any tho lol


----------



## jah

Oris!


----------



## asingh313

New to me Oris Altimeter!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

The Hamilton Murph I got the other day wasn't enough. Had to get the Khaki 38mm as well. If a guy could have only 2 watches.....













Sorry so pic heavy. The leather strap is from Worn & Wound a few years ago. It never really worked with the watch I got it for. Happy Friday!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jamerson

ROC









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Happy vintage Friday!

























































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo

Once I wind it up, it's hard to stop wearing this one...


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## The Watch Ho

today's pick is a noob in my growing collection and first time worn.


----------



## monza06




----------



## Jeep99dad

bdizzle said:


> Honeymoon period with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 P-51 Mustang


----------



## Massrog

Paul Picot Telemeter my first auto.


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Right at this moment


----------



## Spunwell

Diver as advertised


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Raketa 50 Years in Space LE today

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## carlhaluss

Pachoe said:


> Happy vintage Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Beautiful! And excellent photos, too.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ngeugene38

In yesterday.


----------



## asingh313

Oris again today


----------



## SimOS X




----------



## Mathy

MWW 62mas on new slightly green grey nato









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Speedy Mark II racing


----------



## limnoman




----------



## mchilese

We're getting close to my daughter sleeping through the night. Until then, here I am.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Bedat No. 7


----------



## bdizzle

Speedy on holiday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## warsh

New (to me) Borealis that I bought from a friend. Really like the color scheme, especially the grey bezel










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree

Yobokies Saturday morning....


----------



## Chris715




----------



## omeglycine

Prodiver at first soccer practice


----------



## omeglycine

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 14397181


Awesome Easy Diver. Don't see them too often.


----------



## Jay46

Ball Aero GMT. Been my go-to all of a sudden









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze Ancon Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## schnitzerphoto

This Ball EMII Skindiver II arrived this morning, my first COSC piece and a welcome addition to the collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

White Wolf









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## Squirrelly

Yardwork and touch-up painting around the house - Wearing my 20+ year old knock around Seiko today:


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## platinumEX

Archimede Outdoor Protect for boating today.


----------



## heatharnold

Oris Pro Pilot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03




----------



## mnwatches123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Diver 65 Timeless LE - A good Saturday in the garden!


----------



## Pachoe

Still in vintage mode;









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Ernst Benz
















View attachment 14399121


----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62

st petersburg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

On vacation w/Time Factors PRS-68.


----------



## ck13

Classic SKX









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lvt

Dive watch on the wings.


----------



## drDuka

My favourite Helson SD 40mm









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

A 'spirited' drive through country lanes with The Baron this morning
Cheers


----------



## jovani




----------



## columela

Summer reading









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Weekend is almost over 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2

Just bought this from Stevie Wonder.


----------



## mchilese

4am feedings continue. But at least she's consistent. You could almost set your watch to her! 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Old quartz


----------



## fasfcastro

View attachment 14399559


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kyrasym

Grand Seiko 3180









Sent from my SM-T825Y using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

The weather may be fickle and flight delays common, but my travel buddy is always dependable.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday:-!

Nomos Timeless Club II|>


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sunday:-!
> 
> Nomos Timeless Club II|>
> 
> View attachment 14399733
> View attachment 14399743


yellow is a nice touch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams

IAmScott said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

Cheap but so good..


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Weekend vacation at Lake George NY.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ernst Benz & Gérard Marty collaboration custom Chronosport

Sunday 
Funday


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Fjallrav

30 year old Swiss Army bought new the year they came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fjallrav

jwilliams said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch but that Porsche though! Pre 68 911? Or 912? Sublime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orisginal

Oris Divers 65 Timeless LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams

Fjallrav said:


> Nice watch but that Porsche though! Pre 68 911? Or 912? Sublime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


912 I believe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams

Orisginal said:


> Oris Divers 65 Timeless LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gorgeous dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

jwilliams said:


> gorgeous dial
> Thanks! Oris/Timeless killed it with this gradient seaweed green IMHO.


----------



## Orisginal

Double post fail. Apologies. . .


----------



## mich.g.pan

In and out of the pool and a few beers later. 
Solar Seiko still telling me it's Miller time.

Mich


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Crabtree

Earlier Sunday morning.....


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## navara

TC9


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## system11

Circa 1940 Bulova Minuteman today.


----------



## 41Mets

Z blue









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Raven Venture 2


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Knives and Lint

Picking blueberries on the mountainside wearing the ExpII b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back home and taking my bud for a walk with the Spinnaker Hull chronograph on their Tropic strap

View attachment 14401659


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chillin' and watching the golf tournament this afternoon...








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Nevets750

My Panerai PAM682 and a few pics from the 25th anniversary Woodward Dream Cruise yesterday in Detroit for those of you who also love cars!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Roa12

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X




----------



## Heljestrand

Morning


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## bdizzle

Newly acquired vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 LE #22 of 99.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## berni29

Sinn this evening in HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Monday PO


----------



## manofrolex

rjohnson56 said:


> Monday PO


Looks fabulous


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Hanging with my daughter so I am wearing my Father's Day gift from my wife.
Father's Day by HpiRally, on Flickr

#bestwifeever


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Modded SNZG13.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Monday:-!


----------



## mnf67

BWC chrono:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy

Rediscovering a watch I havent eben wearing for a long time: Glycine Airman Double Twelve










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*









Sent from my HP Desktop using common ¢ents.


----------



## alfredtv

I've had it for a while, just some reason I wasn't wearing it!! Tag Heuer Link Auto on a French NATO band









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Doxa Poseidon LE


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Uhrmensch

Oldie but goldie today
Cheers


----------



## fatalelement

Work and travel have kept me a one-watch boy for about a week, and it's been all Santos. I always liked it but it's really growing on me as an everyday watch. Lightweight, slips under anything, and is dressy when you're dressed up and dress-sporty when you're not.


----------



## Jamerson

ROC









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## carlhaluss

Looking forward to being a "One Watch Guy" for the week!


----------



## anrex

m


----------



## King_Neptune

After being worn all day in the Atlantic Ocean and the South Carolina sun...


----------



## 41Mets

Mmmmmm 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Curve


----------



## American Jedi

Today it's a Harley, and a JLC.


----------



## Fjallrav

My grandfather's Movado from the 30s. Original bracelet (?) and it runs great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ending Monday with the Spinnaker Fleuss, my favorite of their watches 
View attachment 14404195


View attachment 14404197


View attachment 14404199


View attachment 14404201


View attachment 14404203


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Quitting time with the Ball Skindiver II.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Just got home, switched to the full metal G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Anonimo Nautilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Watched the Chicago Air show on the weekend with family:

USAF-F22















RAF-Hawks:









Blue Angels-F/A-18















And Watch: Chris Ward-Concorde LE:


----------



## brrrdn

Seamaster Great White :]


----------



## Zach.A




----------



## Sugman




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova on a Xeric strap. Horween leather which is "ribbed and stitched to pay tribute to the articulated ridge-lines seen on space gloves".


----------



## Knives and Lint

Hiked up to a now defunct (historical) Forestry Service fire lookout near Rainier, wearing the Tuna. Views were absolutely breathtaking. Not only amazing view of Rainier, but of Mt Hood, Mt St. Helens, Mt Adams, and the entire countryside. Great day! b-)


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Initial light up is a torch, then dims and lasts all night. Oversized lume pip is awesome.


----------



## watches.ist




----------



## DonLuis

Just put in a new movement and loving it!

Looks like it was stored for 30 years in a shoe box 










Ps. I need to take the movement out to blow some dust off the glass.


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

Aevig Huldra









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## jovani




----------



## bdizzle

Speedy on an MN


----------



## Kulprit

Well, the Orange Mako proved to be incorrigible, so it's back to the Black Bay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sumorange


----------



## Aggie88

Nice! I love that dial color...my favorite I've seen of the Aevig Huldra watches.



DMCBanshee said:


> Aevig Huldra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee

Aggie88 said:


> Nice! I love that dial color...my favorite I've seen of the Aevig Huldra watches.


Thanks my friend. I had the same Huldra 4 years ago and missed it too much, I bought this one last month. Sunburst dial change depending the light.










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Jean-Pierre

Champagne dial Hamilton King Khaki on brown nato strap


----------



## Jean-Pierre

Champagne dial Hamilton King Khaki on brown nato strap

View attachment 14405811


----------



## Sebast975

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Tuesday:-!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ZASKAR36

Arrived yesterday. 6105 homeage from Nethuns. Loving it so far. Box domed sapphire is super fun to look at.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Montblanc 11012 today ...


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Faberge Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## Quimbasto

My Roamer Stingray Chrono from 1972.[/ATTACH]








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

Still this new arrival.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

A cooler day & a perfect opportunity to get some wear of the bund...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Vintage Rolex


----------



## ksus2020




----------



## medic1

Some Landeron Love


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 Today


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Knives and Lint

One more trip to the creek and then up to the waterfall before the kids head back to school for summer's end. b-)


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Tissot Moto GP LE











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## omeglycine

GregoryD said:


> Still this new arrival.


I don't think I've seen that model. Very cool!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jah said:


> Vintage Rolex


Whoa, check those pants out! Outshines the watch lol...nice pairing, sweet vintage Rolex 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One this Tuesday


----------



## llyr




----------



## castlk




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JonS1967

Oris today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62

my st. petersburg factory purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## JacobC

schumacher62 said:


> View attachment 14407893
> my st. petersburg factory purchase!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












What a coincidence! Wearing my factory purchase today! Enjoy!

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bdizzle




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Casualwatchguy

My grandpas old diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GregoryD said:


> Still this new arrival.


Congratulations  this watch caught my eye as soon as it was announced. I ordered mine last week but it has not shipped yet. Can't wait to strap it on. 
I hope it doesn't wear too big for my wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Blancpain Bathyscaphe today 
I was gonna put a leather strap on it to dress it up but had to rush out this morning so it's still on the Barton 23m rubber strap


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to a nato







Love the colour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

5827 today
Cheers


----------



## Pun

Seiko Starlight


----------



## cizer

Precista PRS-10 on Erika's Originals gray strap


----------



## eldridge214

Figured this is as good a thread as any for my first post

Love my Eldridge on the summer canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland

My new Méraud Bonaire.


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Vioviv

How is it Wednesday already? That's impossible. I'm pretty sure it's only Tuesday.
Anyway, gents, have a nice day whatever day it is!


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Hamilton Ventura Elvis80 a favorite, in the bright morning sunshine.


----------



## schumacher62

What a coincidence! Wearing my factory purchase today! Enjoy!


@JacobC
likewise! you made a fine choice, my first choice actually, but they had no automatic-sapphire models for sale in any dial color! glad you got one. i so enjoyed visiting petrodvarets! (and i love this city)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Brietling Chronomat GMT Chronograph A20048

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Sugman

Trying out a new strap...


----------



## bunnswatch

Stowa Partitio Blau


----------



## Knives and Lint

Headed to the boutique today (Tourbillon Seattle) to pick up a mesh bracelet for my vintage Seamaster Cosmic. b-)


----------



## platinumEX

A fun watch for the evening. Terra Cielo Mare Palombaro.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this one


----------



## JLS36

Seaforth in the twilight









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

40s steel Doxa Antimagnatic


----------



## King_Neptune

I wore the LUM-TEC Super Combat "vacation shopping" yesterday and made a diver out of it today.;-)


----------



## DC_Brown

Seiko SNKK33


----------



## navara

Latest add


----------



## thejames1

Halios Tropik on a Tropic strap









@thejames80


----------



## Earl Grey

qa_ii said:


> I wore the LUM-TEC Super Combat "vacation shopping" yesterday and made a diver out of it today.;-)
> 
> View attachment 14410369


Fantastic date integration!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313

New to me Doxa 1500T Searambler


----------



## Viseguy

The G (my newest watch) tonight, the Omega (my oldest, gift from my parents 51 years ago) tomorrow.


----------



## JacobC

schumacher62 said:


> What a coincidence! Wearing my factory purchase today! Enjoy!
> 
> @JacobC
> likewise! you made a fine choice, my first choice actually, but they had no automatic-sapphire models for sale in any dial color! glad you got one. i so enjoyed visiting petrodvarets! (and i love this city)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is actually a quartz model from 2013 when I was there. They never made a mechanical version of the silver sunburst dial.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

rainy travel day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Pogue


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## dwilliams851

Turning into my daily wearer.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Can't take this off at the moment....not that it's a problem 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

Latest acquisition. This will be a daily wearer until i can fix my longines.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy as my daily!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Citizen Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88

New denim strap for the Eagle Ray


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Thursday:-!


----------



## drDuka

Magrette









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

NodusThursday with the green Retrospect


----------



## bdizzle

GS is so nice that I'm neglecting the rest of the watches in my collection.


----------



## Casualwatchguy

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth in the twilight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is that tritium lume? That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SNKK in cerkoted SKX case. This is temporary, will likely put SNK803 in the case and affix a dual time bezel insert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

WatchIceland said:


> View attachment 14409215
> My new Méraud Bonaire.


That's a good looking watch, how do you like it so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


>


Mark, every time I see this I want one! That's the best of the bunch in my opinion. The cream colour with the black, the red text, the LH crown...stop posting it ok? It's driving me nuts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

2018 KGS Legatum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Casualwatchguy said:


> Is that tritium lume? That looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope just a standard painted lume.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Uhrmensch

GoGo Gadget today
Cheers


----------



## Pun

Oris Carl Brashear Bronze


----------



## cayabo




----------



## mellons




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## dqsuyen2

yankeexpress said:


>


What a beauty!!! What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Excellent959

My newly acquired Speedmaster &#55358;&#56691;


----------



## 41Mets

Let's Go Mets!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03




----------



## J969

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi Scubatec. I thinks it is close to be my grail.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## judg69

Wearing 'Big Vic' in the hard to find Red & Silver colorway:


----------



## MuckyMark

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Mark, every time I see this I want one! That's the best of the bunch in my opinion. The cream colour with the black, the red text, the LH crown...stop posting it ok? It's driving me nuts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry dude, wearing it again today. Trying to get the strap to mould to wrist.


----------



## ake_




----------



## JonS1967

Oris again today. Really enjoying this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Uhrmensch said:


> GoGo Gadget today
> Cheers
> View attachment 14412271


One of my all time favorites! Simply gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Merkur FOD flieger


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Dan J

Eye...w....see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Back to the bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex

f+-


----------



## Jeep99dad

Hope you all have a great Friday.

Farer Lander on the new bracelet for me.


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Size and profile wise this thing wears great on Natos imo,


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SNK803 in SKX cerekoted case.

Dual time bezel insert on the way.


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dizrack420

swatch ss irony scuba...liking it but does any one know of custom straps for swatch watches that are longer. they are always maxxed out for me and my wrists aren't overly large.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## JonS1967

... and loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The U1 on a Diabolique Swiss canvas and leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Vioviv

TGIF & HAGWE y'all.


----------



## judg69

Taking a long weekend and taking along one of my favorite, best looking G-Shocks, the GW3500B-1AJF . It is known as the Gravity Master/Pilot timepiece and I have it in the extremely nice yellow


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally the weekend


----------



## Knives and Lint

New camera day! shout-out to the old one pictured here. Sony RX100 gen1. This thing has been through alot with me; carried daily, traveled cross-country, explored the wilderness, dropped on rocks, drenched in storms, even fell in a creek with me once (I held it up and saved it :-d); and it has always served me well. Almost every pic I've posted here on the forums was with this camera. Just picked up the new Mk7 b-)


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## RussMurray

This one just arrived today....


----------



## michael_m




----------



## ToBeDetermined

anrex said:


> f+-


Wow - that's just right


----------



## mchilese

Getting some range time in with the Fastrider.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Well, wearing it right now, but sadly my AD won't sell it to me. I'm not important enough to the store. At least I got to try it on. And this one too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Zach.A




----------



## JacobC

Fjallrav said:


> Well, wearing it right now, but sadly my AD won't sell it to me. I'm not important enough to the store. At least I got to try it on. And this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They literally had them sitting in the case and wouldn't sell to you?

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## filcord

Ol faithful, 5 years and never a whimper









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Fjallrav

JacobC said:


> They literally had them sitting in the case and wouldn't sell to you?
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Yep! To be fair, they really want to know it's not going to be resold and I'm not a known frequent consumer. He would have sold me the platinum, but not the steel. Didn't have a spare 75K.

Sorry, correction, the steel Daytona was not in the case. It was in the safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stoshman




----------



## khronolektur

SRP639 on a lovely Saturday.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

MuckyMark said:


> Sorry dude, wearing it again today. Trying to get the strap to mould to wrist.


Damn you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Saturday!


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Apia




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## schumacher62

on Moscow time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Swedish time


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## drDuka

Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Going blue for the long weekend, so it's gonna be........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## ToBeDetermined

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 14416629


Blancpain - so clean, so right...


----------



## bdizzle




----------



## Arclite

Is that like how Ferrari won't sell you some models unless you've owned previous models???

I didn't know this was practiced in the watch community.



Fjallrav said:


> Well, wearing it right now, but sadly my AD won't sell it to me. I'm not important enough to the store. At least I got to try it on. And this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

After a night in the woods with the SAR, it time to cook on fire.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750

Rocking my meteorite today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jovani




----------



## yankeexpress

Miyota 9015 highbeat.


----------



## dg8dg7

The ol Sarb035!









Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Fjallrav said:


> Yep! To be fair, they really want to know it's not going to be resold and I'm not a known frequent consumer. He would have sold me the platinum, but not the steel. Didn't have a spare 75K.
> 
> Sorry, correction, the steel Daytona was not in the case. It was in the safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wonder if anyone has whacked it on the display to scratch it up so they'll be inclined to sell it?

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's to a great weekend gents! b-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

Winding down with the HKF. Happy Saturday all!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsy87

Fresh bb58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Didn't wear this this week nice to have on this weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01

Kickin Bass!


----------



## system11

Posted in the other thread too, but I'm so pleased with this one having seen it in person today. I can't find anything out at all about it other than it's probably 1980s and contains a 7750.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing one of my all time favorites today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RomeoT

Oris 65 today. I wanted the bracelet but balked at the $300+ they go for new. Rolled the dice on a Strapcode Super Oyster with straight links, and I’m very pleased with the result.


----------



## Orisginal

Third day in a row for me and the SMPc (long weekend in NYC)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy weekend👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## yankeexpress

Skipper


----------



## mchilese

Did my first mod today. Seiko SNZG15. New double-some AR sapphire crystal and Ranger-style hands. I think it came out pretty well for my first time out.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Fjallrav

JacobC said:


> I wonder if anyone has whacked it on the display to scratch it up so they'll be inclined to sell it?
> 
> Instagram: open_escapement


Lol! Not sure how other ADs handle security but mine literally has an armed police officer, with a vest and the whole nine yards, sitting with you when you try on watches. Not a security guard, an real city policemen. So not to inclined to try that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

FOD again today


----------



## Black5

Just put a fresh battery is this little old classic.
M158-5000 World Time (Commonly known as the "Pan Am").











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Jdub75x

Seiko Solar Chronograph









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Going for Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday watch family

Spending the day with my JLC Polaris and my wife of course.


----------



## drDuka

Helson SD40









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres

Come back from the dead









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## bdizzle




----------



## jonathanp77

Longines Heritage 1973









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Skeptical

Vintage quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Time flies


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Grinderman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dwilliams851

Awesome watch, cheap comfortable strap.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I wore my new Seiko PADI on a DrunkArtStraps leather singlepass and now switched to my Scurfa D1-500 MS19 on a Toxicnato 




































44mm vs. 40mm 
Who'd have thunk it ?


----------



## quino171

The Blackhawk today. Hasn't let me down over 6 deployments...... time for the field









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Nothing good as the garden stuffs









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DonLuis

Taking my kids to the water park


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## JPa

Seiko mod. Still waiting on second hand to arrive.


----------



## sueno213

Ap royal oak 15202









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## azmirza

BR0194 carbon fiber 1/500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

IWC









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## crakkajakka15

ZM-73 said:


> Bulova on a Xeric strap. Horween leather which is "ribbed and stitched to pay tribute to the articulated ridge-lines seen on space gloves".
> View attachment 14404863


Awesome combo


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Gassin' up for a trip tomorrow...  The dials are actually slate. The double sided AR coating sometimes makes the dials appear blue in certain lighting conditions... b-)


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith El Primero 50th Anniversary A384 Revival. This was a surprise, the first one they got at my AD. I had seen photos, but never in real life. Turns out it is the watch I didn't know I wanted until it was on my wrist. An amazing amount of research and development obviously went into the model:

























This is not a limited edition model. Special Edition in stainless steel, as was the original in 1969. It was the first El Primero model. It only lasted for two years, from 1969-1971, likely due to the shape of the case. Not long after, Zenith was asked to re-introduce it. Now, 50 years later, here it is. Only 37mm across the case, due to case shape it wears larger. But a perfect size. One can easily where the Zenith Defy case shape started. A remarkable watch, and instantly became the No.1 watch in my collection.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JacobC

Fjallrav said:


> Lol! Not sure how other ADs handle security but mine literally has an armed police officer, with a vest and the whole nine yards, sitting with you when you try on watches. Not a security guard, an real city policemen. So not to inclined to try that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sure, at which point I'd happily offer to pay for the watch and leave 

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

crakkajakka15 said:


> Awesome combo


Thank you!


----------



## Tres

Legend says this is the most gshock-ish casio.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Raketa Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ynp

ochs und junior annual calendar today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

I was on vacation in Canada and brought 2 Bambinos V3 - black and white. Rotated between Black and White. Today is Black and tomorrow is work.


----------



## anrex

m-*


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jmanlay said:


>


Really great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

CW C60 Bronze... 38mm








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Norqain Adventure Sport today


----------



## jolurove

Coffee break at work









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Norqain Adventure Sport today


Beautiful! Any idea where you can find these in EU?


----------



## bdizzle

A tool up to the task (that's an MRI magnet)


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Matei Radulescu said:


> Beautiful! Any idea where you can find these in EU?


Yes at their retailers. Several in Switzerland and two in Germany I think. It's ok their website.


----------



## omeglycine

Explorer on this gray and rainy day. Have a great week, everyone.


----------



## omeglycine

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Norqain Adventure Sport today


Awesome dial on that one!


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

omeglycine said:


> Awesome dial on that one!


Thank you. I love this pattern, fairly unique for a watch dial and in blue it really plays well with the light too  quality is top


----------



## brianmazanec

Gen 2 MKII Paradive in it's natural habitat









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redcedar5000

It's a Germany kind of day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication for a bit this morning, on the way to pick up a new GS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Mondays are daddy daughter day. It is only fitting that I wear my Oris Bronze BCPD.

Father's Day by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## sueno213

Ap15202









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith El Primero 50th Anniversary A384 Revival


----------



## Orisginal

New acquisition, the SBGE249. Simply stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Orisginal said:


> New acquisition, the SBGE249. Simply stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is! And beautiful pics! Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Orisginal

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, it is! And beautiful pics! Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you much! That Zenith you just acquired is quite the stunner as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Going with my Boctok K39 chronograph w tritium, an absolutely great and great-looking Russian timepiece:


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Custom EB to brighten up Monday


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex


----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## montu63

Good morning... SRP779 Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## castlk




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday in the boardroom


----------



## Relo60

😊😀 Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## anrex

tu--


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Sugman




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron on Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MikeyT




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith El Primero 50th Anniversary A384 Revival
> 
> View attachment 14423769
> 
> 
> View attachment 14423771
> 
> 
> View attachment 14423773


Wow! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## bdizzle

Speedy and scrubs


----------



## gmads




----------



## brrrdn

jlc master reveil :]


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cocktail time


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## khronolektur

Seiko Sumo


----------



## Vioviv

Explorer for Speedy Tuesday?









Have a nice day all!


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Quick lume shot before sleep 









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

It's Tuesday, so:


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Orient Star 34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain Tonight


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

My trusty 2012 MUT Moon w/ custom dark blue strap from peter.watchacc


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Knives and Lint said:


> Here's to a great weekend gents! b-)
> 
> View attachment 14417683
> 
> 
> View attachment 14417689


That's my grail watch. So damn beautiful. Someday i will have one. I'm jealous. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Finally got this back on the wrist. Added my new Zuludiver strap from watch gekko. So comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## xherion

Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express with new lizard strap


----------



## rsittner

Breitling Exospace B55 Night Mission


----------



## johnnybegud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## yankeexpress

Solar/sapphire EFS-S510D-7 on Helberg leather.


----------



## 59yukon01

Pulled this old guy out of retirement for a few days.


----------



## WatchIceland

My Méraud Bonaire.


----------



## bdizzle




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## ZK2336

Definitely overkill for office work today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Armand Nicolet OHM L15 dress watch. It uses a 1967 AS1883, restored and modified by AN in 2014. 
Love the mvt of course, but also the nice case contour. Very cool profile.


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## 41Mets

Green









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Excellent959

Little bling for today


----------



## Sugman

I see your bling and raise you a G-Shock


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

34mm Orient Star

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

41Mets said:


> Green


Matches you ink quite well!


----------



## rsittner

Excellent959 said:


> Little bling for today


Now I know that I am in the right forum. I noticed the watch BEFORE the cleavage


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Orisginal

Threw the bracelet back on the SMPc, forgot how comfortable it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taneleer

My first Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the OW P-101 for the evening


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## joeshoup

Swatch me while I drive


----------



## fatalelement

Dropped by Musso and Frank (oldest restaurant in Hollywood) with an expert witness to celebrate the 100 year anniversary while I was back home in LA for work. Hell of a martini, as always.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Rolex Submariner 114060. 

First time that I am wearing it this year!


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Zach.A




----------



## JonS1967

brrrdn said:


> jlc master reveil :]


So cool!! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy

Love this Bambino, and the accuracy -- mwah! :-!


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## xherion

dantan said:


> Rolex Submariner 114060.
> 
> First time that I am wearing it this year!


Hey Dan,

Been a while since you post, been busy?

No changes to your collection meanwhile?


----------



## dantan

xherion said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> Been a while since you post, been busy?
> 
> No changes to your collection meanwhile?


I have been away for seven weeks but I had not posted for a while even before then.

Yes, been pretty busy and other priorities.

Also, no money to spend on Watches!

Yes, no change to my Watch collection!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## berni29

Hi

I really quite like this. I have a dark purple T-Shirt on, so close enough 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I really quite like this. I have a dark purple T-Shirt on, so close enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful, deep red. Very nice...


----------



## rsittner

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I really quite like this. I have a dark purple T-Shirt on, so close enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful, deep red. Very nice...


----------



## rsittner

Sorry about the dup posts. Not sure what happened there. Did it yesterday too.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Arrived yesterday. 1970 Seiko 6139-6022 pulsations/doctor's chronograph. Loving it.


----------



## jovani




----------



## ajurist

Gevril Tribeca


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Grinny456

I usually wear this more formally with black crocodile, but it dresses down better than I thought...


----------



## Tanjecterly

Morning sunshine.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
I'm wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather this morning.


----------



## 59yukon01

Staying with this one for a few more days.


----------



## anrex

thd


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249 aka the silver blizzard today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## ronsetoe

Chilling in Sifnos for the past 4 days, getting ready for the sunset and headed out for dinner. Tudor Tiger chrono burgundy dial


----------



## peskydonut

Hiking around Targhee National Forest...


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

Speedy on vintage Phoenix strap


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

BB on a camo


----------



## Beastlytaco

Lorier hydra. Love this watch


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## gmads

Colt on Di-Modell Chronissimo:


----------



## AngelDeVille

Finally got a Ventura!


----------



## ronkatct

Tissot with 2824-2. It was only 20s slow since I last reset it about 2 months ago. Seems to be chronometer level accurate.


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Glencoe

Speedmaster Reduced


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## fatalelement

Speedy for lunch


----------



## castlk




----------



## AngelDeVille

Unfortunately a lume shot is very close to an underexposed picture of Darth Vader in a dark room...

Working to fix that....


----------



## Tongdaeng

Vintage Seiko World Time


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## chrisjones3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail

Im too lazy to change the date.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## wobbegong




----------



## nima.york




----------



## gokhangirgin

Omega moonwatch Apollo 11 50th anniversary....



















Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Tongdaeng

The perfect Rolex in my opinion...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Borealis Sea Storm on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Homo Sapien X

On land, not airborne...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Casual Friday with the Ball Fireman Stormchaser Pro. Gig'em!


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Used and abused........


----------



## jolurove

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

f4


----------



## aguila9

Breaking in the new Zelos Swordfish V2.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh movement and it's off to the races.


----------



## ebtromba

Jetrider said:


> Speedy on vintage Phoenix strap
> View attachment 14430851


Do you swim? (arm shaving)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

De Bethune Starry Varius


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## fatalelement

Tongdaeng said:


> De Bethune Starry Varius


I really hope this doesn't slide by without the appreciation it is due.... beautiful. Do you have a shot of the movement? The DB2005 is a work of art.


----------



## ebtromba

First day with Sinn 757. It's rather tuna-like. In a good way.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Cardiology clinic with my GS (all protected health information redacted)


----------



## Tongdaeng

fatalelement said:


> I really hope this doesn't slide by without the appreciation it is due.... beautiful. Do you have a shot of the movement? The DB2005 is a work of art.


The Cotes de Bethune is mesmerising... And sorry for the poor quality phone pic. Doesn't do it justice.








Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Arclite

My traveling companion...I'm crafting some new clothes for it and will post soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just installed a new bezel with blue insert for my Samurai


----------



## RLS1851

Wearing the watch my Wife gave me for Christmas in the mid-70's. Put a bleu 'lizard' strap on it and really have a lot of fun wearing it.


----------



## Axelay2003

Happy Friday fellas! Topping off the gas tank and filling up NATO Jerry cans. Be safe everyone in the SE.


----------



## HammyMan37

Threw my old Hammy on this Citizen Prime dive strap. Hated the strap on the prime but really liking it on this. I know it's not a dive watch but i like the colors together. Its also obviously not a perfect fit


----------



## fatalelement

Ugh that looks amazing. De Bethune does incredible work. Thanks!!



Tongdaeng said:


> The Cotes de Bethune is mesmerising... And sorry for the poor quality phone pic. Doesn't do it justice.
> View attachment 14433067
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

DMCBanshee said:


> Just installed a new bezel with blue insert for my Samurai


Looks great!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ronkatct

Max


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## Sugman

Hopefully the orange ring will bring the Big Orange good luck this weekend...


----------



## gooter

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of bronze today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

A classic, upgraded with sapphire and an NE15 movement. The Uncle Seiko GL strap rounds it off perfectly.


----------



## issey.miyake

Yesterday's shot in the office


----------



## issey.miyake

These are so nice!



gooter said:


> Happy Friday everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

1630

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Jeep99dad

Ollech & Wasj P-101 on Haveston to kick off the weekend


----------



## navara

TC9


----------



## Time Exposure

Waiting for BBQ Pork Noodle Soup at my favorite local Thai restaurant:


----------



## 41Mets

Some green action today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Merkur flieger


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Grinderman




----------



## Arclite

Not quite ready for prime time. Gotta work on an end link solution.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

A rare saturday in work.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tres

This.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa Flieger Classic 40

(Mirror shot to get a bit of distance perspective)


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

IWC Spitfire UTC :]


----------



## Mr Auto

Triumph









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Armida A12


----------



## Ike2

issey.miyake said:


> Yesterday's shot in the office
> 
> Nice shot of the best Speedy. Jealous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## ronkatct

Arisen. Need to give the Cad equal time.


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*SEIKO ARNIE !!!*



Arclite said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Old faithful


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith El Primero Big Date Special







Enjoy your weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Orisginal

Aquis titan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Ike2

Grocery shopping with the Dude.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

wearing this loaner and loving it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bdizzle

Puppy shopping


----------



## bunnswatch

Stowa Partitio Blau... I’ve been wearing this everyday since it arrived.


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Vintage Hamilton. Mad Men Style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## nitheshsan778

Recent buy that the generous people at WUS helped me pick out thanks so much guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Wood stuffs with Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ajbutler13




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

Turtle with a turtle. 
(That is a Matisse is the background)









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Gym time.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Arclite

Super cool!!!



DMCBanshee said:


> Wood stuffs with Camo 007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JLater

Little Friday Night Lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

El-Duderino said:


> Gym time.


That purple looks a lot like planet fitness purple. . . And a Daytona?? Beautiful watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

For father's day I'm wearing an M159-5028, which reminds me of the 634 my father used to own.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Homo Sapien X

Happy Sunday watchfam!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Baby ice monster


----------



## jovani




----------



## Knives and Lint

In late after enjoying the sunset with the PO b-)


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Knives and Lint said:


> In late after enjoying the sunset with the PO b-)
> 
> View attachment 14436393
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436395
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436397
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436399
> 
> 
> View attachment 14436403


Excellent photos, and excellent watch!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Excellent959

My companion on every tour 🙂


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arclite said:


> Super cool!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 41Mets

Cool prism like effect and that wasn't with a filter









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

At the adler planeterium looking at the Moon watch









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree

Morning walk, beating the heat....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Honeymoon period still&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Sunday All.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Lazy morning watching US Open with some Cuban coffee & guava pastries ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

carlhaluss said:


> Excellent photos, and excellent watch!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks brother! Yea, I haven't been wearing this one a whole lot lately, to the point where I've even considered parting with it, but then I take it out and I can't stop admiring it and change my mind.


----------



## Toby843

Alpinist on NATO


----------



## Vioviv

bdizzle said:


> Puppy shopping


Get them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I'm wearing my yellow D1-500 and i just love this watch. Best one yet


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Hitting the trails today w/ the GSAR.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Mmm&#8230;guava pastries 



Vioviv said:


> Lazy morning watching US Open with some Cuban coffee & guava pastries ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Break time.......


----------



## ronkatct

Today is Cadisen black.


----------



## ronkatct

Double post


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## J.D.B.

The Gauge that never was


----------



## Nephro

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I've been on a staycation all week, which pretty much means that I've been on the couch all week watching racing. Too immobile to reliably keep an automatic wound, I've opted for this guy for the last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bdizzle

Perfect maritime companion (and messing around with portrait mode on the iPhone)


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Sonoma Weekend. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## P695

Alpinist in the Rockies!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## navara

S


----------



## Bktaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## BigAl60613

Simple Timex on this simple Sunday.


----------



## Arclite

Took the H558 to the Tail of the Dragon/Deals Gap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Monta









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

OK


----------



## ck13

Can i call this vintage now 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Last minute decision to go to Philly. Let's Go Mets!!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Need something bright to shine the Monday blues away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## Mr Auto

Hamilton.


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Aevig Huldra 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## berni29

New to me MTM Black Hawk Titanium



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jolurove

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne

Rado Golden Horse 1957 new re-issue


----------



## Helson_hyped

Got this PO on a sweet nato.









SM-N960U


----------



## Relo60

Happy Labour Day North America


----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer on Patek Crocodile strap


----------



## schumacher62

Raketa on the cheap nato they gave me as a second strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Working in the hospital on the holiday.


----------



## Woodson

Labor Day Pepsi!


----------



## 41Mets

Triton today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch

This ,


----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Last pool day


----------



## Nevets750

Micro Monday with the Tactico TC2. This is such a cool piece!! If you ever have a chance to pick one up, don't hesitate! Hope everyone is enjoying their Labor Day!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Quiet before the storm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## BevisFrondFan

Capeland Chrono


----------



## yankeexpress

Aurora


----------



## brash47

Bronze Swordfish, starting to really patina nicely.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwedishElite22

My late Grandfather's 1981 Seiko 5


----------



## Tongdaeng

My trusty PAM210


----------



## judg69

**New Microsoft Smart Watch' !


----------



## judg69

**New Microsoft Smart Watch' !
View attachment 14441247
View attachment 14441247
View attachment 14441249


----------



## gshock626




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## castlk




----------



## castlk

View attachment 14441417


----------



## Orisginal

Night shift tonight. . . The fluorescent lights don't do the SBGE249's dial justice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Field watch today


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Homo Sapien X

Rushing ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## jovani




----------



## Pun

Rado 1957 Golden Horse


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

tu4


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Back from vacation; I know it's cliche but I need a vacation from my vacation.

Was going with the Tudor today but I called an audible as I was walking out the door.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

Beachbound









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Daddy/daughter morning drinks.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I'm wearing the Mercer 5th anniversary Madison on a DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## jolurove

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Zach.A

Today it's my oft neglected 555A on a black Hirsch strap


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## Grendel60

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

White dial novelty from Shinshu Watch Studio.


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning all!


----------



## chronomaestro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Kwcsports

Vintage Doxa


----------



## Uhrmensch

GS today
Cheers


----------



## panda-R

New stowa today!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## chronomaestro

mchilese said:


> Daddy/daughter morning drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Wow. Your daughter can drink out of a mug already? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Took the 1st Gen Samurai (SNM011) out for a spin today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Feeling Lunar Pilot today









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

Waiting for our room at the Jersey shore









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Stowa T02 Sport, installed a Canvas...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## fatalelement

Matching speedies!


----------



## Apia

New one ;-)


----------



## J969

Montblanc UTC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain on a blue Barton band


----------



## Black5

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23

In Bern today


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## calangoman

Helson SD40


----------



## anrex

w`


----------



## jwilliams

Incoming! any love for the seiko samurai great white edition? arrived yesterday so it's currently sitting on a strap that comes with the kano while I wait to size the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Things might be getting a little..."actiony" this afternoon, so I grabbed a watch I know can withstand whatever abuse I throw at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Glencoe

Speedmaster Reduced


----------



## Heljestrand

The Clash


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO Fieldmaster LOWERCASE (SBDJ027) on a grey NATO that's 1mm too big for it. I have the OEM strap, just trying something else out for today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE  on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## jovani




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## bdizzle

My EDC.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## aguila9

Day 2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

On a new Bonetto Cinturini strap...


----------



## Uhrmensch

Ultrathin Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget on today - waiting for MUNI, as usual


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## CPRwatch

SLA


----------



## rafkar34




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## thecuborican

SKX007 - Hurricane Dorian GA coast









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36




----------



## Tres

yankeexpress said:


>


That's a sleek looking seiko 5.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851




----------



## bunnswatch

Stowa Partitio Blau - haven’t touched any other watches since...


----------



## Apia




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## gmads

I need a better camera. Or lessons


----------



## Zach.A

756 beginning that Canadian winter prep.


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## tiki5698

Gotta love that Breitling polish!


----------



## Ticktocker

Tag today. Looks a lot bigger than it feels on the wrist.


----------



## MX54LIFE

Almost forgot about her....


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## DonLuis

Today I'm wearing a fairly unique piece from the 70s in Burgandy color.










ChronoLigne.com


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko spb087 PADI for the evening


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Just got this bad boy from Watchbuys! 856 UTC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Bulova, polished with satin mod


----------



## NTJW

Vintage Yema diver, its so slim and sized perfectly for me, the only gripe is the dial says Paris, would have preferred it to say France or Diver or what-not lol









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

Vostok Europe "Maxim Gorky" themed after the huge Russian plane ANT-20. Rotor is visible behind the 8 vents around the dial edge which is unusual.


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## Mirabello1

Orisginal said:


> Just got this bad boy from Watchbuys! 856 UTC today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought this was sold out to Watchbuys.. How did you get it


----------



## Orisginal

Mirabello1 said:


> I thought this was sold out to Watchbuys.. How did you get it


I used their waitlist/notification process. Got an email about 1 week after inquiring. Hopefully you have the same luck. Can't say enough about Watchbuys service, top notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

New strap for FOD type B


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## jimmytamp

Cheers...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Loving this


----------



## Mr Auto

Dream Chasin with the HKF today.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman

Received the Di Modell Carbonio on Tuesday...trying it out, today.


----------



## anrex

Eat your heart out Archie! No more shoe-shine box (...ref. from Goodfellas: "No more shines Billy.")


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## schumacher62

mid day switch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JacobC

xherion said:


> Loving this


Bro that AP is so nice I wanna post twice.

Instagram: open_escapement


----------



## Kulprit

Hurricane's a'commin'!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

EXP II =]


----------



## afechete

Just got a black Eagle Ray 
Love it


----------



## southern bamboo

Sea Urchin with black and red Carrera CF band


----------



## islander009

Oris Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Sparking in the morning sun.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye on Dassari leather for the cooler weather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## krockwood

BB on a camo


----------



## 41Mets

This is what I'm taking with me to Chicago for my nephew's bar mitzvah as an all-around casual watch that I think can be dressed up.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Thursday, Sept 5th...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect Tonight.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress

Really liking this useful 12Hr/Countdown bezel insert, with MilSub sword hands.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SRPA71 Land.

This SEIKO makes me want a Sinn Duochronograph 757 DIAPAL


----------



## shahtirthak

Glycine Airman 17 Purist on 24mm Toxic Shiznit Navy Blue...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## navara

ML black


----------



## Tres

On a zulu









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Tongdaeng

Going vintage today - my great grandfather’s 1950 Omega Cal.353.


----------



## Dirthitter

Arrived just home from night's duty shift


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## berni29

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 14449619


Hi

That is really nice!

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 14449619


Stunning! One of my favorite Grand Seiko models, and definitely my favorite GMT. That titanium, the dial and gold accents just all work so well together!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> That is really nice!
> 
> Berni
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!



carlhaluss said:


> Stunning! One of my favorite Grand Seiko models, and definitely my favorite GMT. That titanium, the dial and gold accents just all work so well together!


Thanks, the titanium also makes the SBGJ013 one of the, if not the most comfortable watch to wear in my collection - despite the thickness.


----------



## Arclite

Old lume and re-lume


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

fr


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Simple, yet refined.


----------



## berni29

WastedYears said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks, the titanium also makes the SBGJ013 one of the, if not the most comfortable watch to wear in my collection - despite the thickness.


So true, I have a couple of titanium GS amongst others (sadly not a Ti 44GS) and they wear really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Shock me


----------



## kyfra

Wish my phone camera photography skills could do this dial justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Just in, and in love


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and a great Friday to everyone

Wearing my new Silver Watch Co Archetype One, Tudor sub snowflake homage. 
Don't always like homage but this is long out of production model from Tudor and vintage sub prices have gotten ridiculous so I decided to give this one a go. It feels like the old sub on the wrist and is decent quality. I really like the looks of it.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38 this morning. 10:10 always eludes me though. . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Stowa Klassik Sport Baumuster B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## system11

1940s-ish Gruen Panamerican "Ace" - runs too fast (as advertised) but it looks really pretty and I got it for a steal as a result. The dial blemish near 21 was actually some tree sap or something on the crystal, wish I'd noticed before taking the photo as it came straight off.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## VonWillbert

Ol' Reliable that comes with me every day to work in the freezers. I love the old Concords.


----------



## VonWillbert

I love feeling that bump when I lift up my arm to check the time hah


----------



## titusdelossantos

Bell&Ross BR126 94


----------



## sublime213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadingTone1




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joeshoup

KonTiki diver as I pack for a camping trip


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## shedlock2000

A foray into unknown territory for me! My first Omega!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 14451421
> 
> 
> View attachment 14451423
> 
> 
> View attachment 14451425


I've really toyed with buying one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Benn wearing this the past few weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416




----------



## Sugman




----------



## J.D.B.

Beautiful September


----------



## yankeexpress

B

A little Skipper schmutz on the bezel at 3


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## jkpa

Seiko SSG015 just arrived


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## franco60

New (to me) 6105









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Barge




----------



## Calumets

Unimatic U2-C - haven't worn this in a while. I'd forgotten how much I like it...


----------



## octoberallover

BB58. Been on an Air-King/Explorer kick lately, thought I'd mix it up.


----------



## Miidel

On my way to the brother in-laws wedding, forgot to switch watch in the rush. Luckily I wasn't wearing the g-shock 









Sent from the cold north.


----------



## octoberallover

What kind of strap is this? It looks great!


----------



## octoberallover

qtip.416 said:


> View attachment 14451603


Oops, that question about what strap that is was supposed to be in reply to this Sinn.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Black5

#GoTiges












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## berni29

Bit of special ops action lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Calumets said:


> Unimatic U2-C - haven't worn this in a while. I'd forgotten how much I like it...
> 
> View attachment 14452657


Cool watch. Green Barton looks great with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Seiko Samurai









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## bdizzle

Because we can't all rock a Richard Mille On the courts.


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

First time putting my speedy on a nato, and I think I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Is it wrong to love the Tag Heuer? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

Ball Aero GMT.

She's turning into an every day banger









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249, making it a Seiko Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Trying to decide..









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

ChronoLigne.com


----------



## CollectorS

Visiting the beach before it's getting cold.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

the classic seiko 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

satw


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron Automatic


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ndrs63

Dunno, can't make up my mind!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Clouds bouncing off the crystal.


----------



## DonLuis

Love the dial on this tradition (heuer).










ChronoLigne.com


----------



## peskydonut

Trusty Casio


----------



## 59yukon01

Yardwork watch.....


----------



## hun23

GMT


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Spinnaker Hull Riviera, such a nice dial.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Early fall = Seiko Saturday w/the Alpinist SARB017 on OEM bracelet.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Going out
Jeep and Seiko SPB087


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## oso2276

Moded Mark XV









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Orisginal

Switched to the 856 UTC tonight. Has pretty much taken over as my GADA, love







this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

I'm no stranger to titanium watches but this baby is LIGHT.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ollech and Wasj P-101 on DrunkArtStraps canvas

Happy Sunday


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## DonLuis

Vintage gigandet wakkaman.

Just finished overhaul last night.










ChronoLigne.com


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless Sixty-five

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01

Pressure washing the driveway. Before and after with 4000psi.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Moded Mark XV









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosshog104

Sunday studying with Tag Aquaracer

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Winding down the weekend with the SMPc. Photo quality pales in comparison to Mreal75, as per usual 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MeWatchYou

Orisginal said:


> Winding down the weekend with the SMPc. Photo quality pales in comparison to Mreal75, as per usual
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both pieces still look great though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Borrowed pic from yesterday 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## berni29

One of my workout watches....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmanosaka

Feeling boaty today. 1992 Kinetic Scuba. Ahoy!


----------



## ZM-73

Eco-Drive


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m``


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
Silver Watch Co Archetype One


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Haven't worn this one in a while; this is a watch well and truly displaced by the Black Bay. I miss this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

i bought this in 1980, Fred Meyer, Portland OR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Beautiful watch! Which reference is this?



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful watch! Which reference is this?


Thanks! It's the SPB107. It was Topper Jewellers LE and only 500 made.


----------



## Geology Rocks

Hanging with the kiddo and made today Archimede Monday.

ArchimedeMonday by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## bdizzle

Forgotten wallet = excuse for a lume shot


----------



## steadyrock

Dome for some sky-time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

Bell & Ross today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

ChiefJr said:


> Nice combination!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Stowa today









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Artix complication this beautiful Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Camo strapped bb41


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## navara

My first


----------



## fatalelement

PerpetuaL SC-01


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## beached




----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm. Digging this small-dialed diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss

59yukon01 said:


>


That combo with the NATO is killer! Makes for one of the nicest Seiko divers I have seen!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 59yukon01

carlhaluss said:


> That combo with the NATO is killer! Makes for one of the nicest Seiko divers I have seen!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki 4 hands today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert

Speedy auto in my auto. Lol.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

Nomos Club Timeless Edition


----------



## ck13

Captain









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of a mish mash.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Today's for vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Bulolex Daydate


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
I'm wearing my Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 LE  on a DrunkArtStraps leather 
Have a great day


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## Heljestrand

Buddy Brew Guatemala with 1 Splenda and Borden Vitamin D Whole Milk splash in vintage NESCAFE Globe mug
SBGX259 looking creamy in this light on OEM GS Black Crocodile w/ signed Grand Seiko deployant.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Green sumo


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost

Need to play along more often here. URWerk UR-210 today, til she has to go back to HQ in a month or so.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

This again today. Trying to make up for a couple years of neglect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Just in from @Hubcityvintage All original Pulsar diver from 1981!


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## DMCBanshee

Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Excellent959

Greetings from Europe 🙂


----------



## bdizzle

How do you like them apples?


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## al358

Going with a GS today.


----------



## Badiker

Wostok









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdmav

Succulents and Speedy

Happy Tuesday all


----------



## ARMADUK

Circa 1945 Zenith


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## scooby

New SBDC053. I'm loving it!


----------



## asingh313

Marathon CSAR FTW!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## brash47

What I consider to be the best bang for the buck diver atm....the Orient Mako II USA, was on sale $252.

Sapphire, solid end links, hacking in house movement.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

on a steel horse I ride










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In

A HEUER super professional...have leather pouch with multiple bands and changing tool.
Was never worn...till I bought it a few months ago....
1 piece body...must access from on top.
A rare find.


----------



## JacobC

Time In said:


> A HEUER super professional...have leather pouch with multiple bands and changing tool.
> Was never worn...till I bought it a few months ago....
> 1 piece body...must access from on top.
> A rare find.


You'll not mistake it for anything else, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Tongdaeng

My trusty Spring Drive is keeping me perfectly on time today...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## babbsky

carlhaluss said:


>


Another new aquisition Carl?

That is an awesome new offering from Oris. They are bringing fresh designs and innovations. I liked this new skeleton from an independent watch company. I usually dont like skeleton as its not so legible for me but this Oris design is very legible and I like the overall 'spartan' design... man that bracelet is awesome and the airplane blade inspiration bezel is something new and different from others. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Received today, Crepas Engels Fisch. Hommage to the Sinn 801a.


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen chrono


----------



## SteveNC

babbsky said:


> Another new aquisition Carl?
> 
> That is an awesome new offering from Oris. They are bringing fresh designs and innovations. I liked this new skeleton from an independent watch company. I usually dont like skeleton as its not so legible for me but this Oris design is very legible and I like the overall 'spartan' design... man that bracelet is awesome and the airplane blade inspiration bezel is something new and different from others.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. Finally, a skeleton I would wear!


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Julien Portside




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## titusdelossantos

titusdelossantos said:


> Received today, Crepas Engels Fisch. Hommage to the Sinn 801a.


Lume shot


----------



## castlk




----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

w9


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

70's Wakmann 1376...








Just when I was considering letting it go I've found it on my wrist for 3 days in a row

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

40mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Rickster27b




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Davosa Ternos Diver Vintage 40mm. This brown changes with different light. Love it


----------



## al358

Today I went with my CF as a reflect on my blessings as a first responder on 9/11. My thoughts and prayers are with those lost and their families.


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 mod insert









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## carlhaluss

babbsky said:


> Another new aquisition Carl?
> 
> That is an awesome new offering from Oris. They are bringing fresh designs and innovations. I liked this new skeleton from an independent watch company. I usually dont like skeleton as its not so legible for me but this Oris design is very legible and I like the overall 'spartan' design... man that bracelet is awesome and the airplane blade inspiration bezel is something new and different from others.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was amazed how much I liked it, when I saw the first pics and reviews last week. So much, that I went down to my AD the next day to discuss when they might be getting one it to see in real life. Well, there it was already in the display. Very good, they remade movement with no extra complications - time only - to keep it simple, and it is very legible.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## cayabo




----------



## octoberallover

Received my Sinn 556I yesterday. It's noticeably cheaper-feeling than my other watches, but I intend to use it as a beater, and for that, it's great. I wish it had the date window at 6 o'clock like the 836 (or no date at all!), and this outer AR coating doesn't seem to be as nice as on the Seamaster 300M co-axial that I'm planning to sell soon, but I mostly like the bracelet and dial (applied indices and/or rhodium hands would've been nice, but I understand that would increase the price). In a perfect world, the Seamaster 300M would've had a bracelet pretty much like this Sinn (with better endlinks and a _slightly_ better clasp?), be 38mm instead of 36.25mm or 41mm, and have a better bezel (more readable text in the ceramic and something more akin to the Sub's fluting rather than the scalloping that it currently has), or this Sinn would have a slightly more "premium"-looking dial like the Seamaster. Still, having a satin finished beater is going to be nice compared to the Nomos 701 this is replacing.


----------



## krockwood

G shock


----------



## Orisginal

Mudmaster for a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Best to all on this somber anniversary ...


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fatalelement

Feelin' blue today

(Macro for emphasis on the blued hands that never seem to show in photos)


----------



## thefatslice

Back from service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

40mm Deep Blue Diving Puck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Sumo


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## crcalhoun26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## 7Pines

Blue Dude on a thick, hippy-dippy leather cuff, complete with a ginormous buckle, maaaaaaaaaan...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J




----------



## beached




----------



## gamechannel




----------



## castlk




----------



## brash47

16 hour day, in a suit, in a uniform, and now going to workout..









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle




----------



## joeshoup

Got the Citizen dirty in a trench full of prehistoric artifacts today. Turns out it's a good archaeologist's watch!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 

Back to my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 ND. Such a great watch. Glad I got this one from Hodinkee.

Have a great day. B


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## anrex

th3


----------



## jovani




----------



## DiverBob

Piano black dial is very nice on this 40mm Deep Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

Good morning and Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Arclite

H558 at the range today. I think I found a good end link solution.


----------



## Kulprit

Again today. After four weeks of date windows, I'm going to have a hard time readjusting to the Black Bay (assuming the Black Bay makes a comeback next week).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## yankeexpress

Behold "Breezy Rasta"


----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of bronze today









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Wishing everyone well!, going with the MM today.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Vioviv

Aggie88 said:


>





Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14466515


Fabulous. Probably my favorite watch that I've never owned ...


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14466511
> View attachment 14466515


Love this watch everytime you post photos. Cheers.

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## ronkatct

Sunny


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette MPD II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bdizzle

My tool watch (echocardiogram)


----------



## roberev

Ball for BMW GMT


----------



## georgegervin44




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Rotaz

georgegervin44 said:


> View attachment 14467035


I keep going back and forth on getting a speedy. I talk myself out of buying because I don't nornally like chrono nor do I think I'll use them to time things.

I guess I would buy this watch because I like the way it looks and it has such great history, is that a good enough reason to buy?! Love the strap by the way, which one is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Rainy day so I did the milgauss









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

schnitzerphoto said:


> Stowa Klassik Sport Baumuster B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy lugs

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Thanks! I have yet to add a new piece that has supplanted the Speedy as my favorite. So versatile. Today it's on a Seamaster Olympic LE strap.



Rotaz said:


> I keep going back and forth on getting a speedy. I talk myself out of buying because I don't nornally like chrono nor do I think I'll use them to time things.
> 
> I guess I would buy this watch because I like the way it looks and it has such great history, is that a good enough reason to buy?! Love the strap by the way, which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150

roberev said:


> Ball for BMW GMT


Very crispy...


----------



## wl1150

VicLeChic said:


>


Polar dials FTW


----------



## wl1150

erikclabaugh said:


> View attachment 14410363
> 
> 
> 40s steel Doxa Antimagnatic


Looks great on that strap!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this one


----------



## Watchcollector21

dwilliams851 said:


> Love this watch everytime you post photos. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much,
It has the same case design as your Eterna kontiki, but a couple of mm smaller.
In fact it's a remake of a 1960's Eterna Super Kontiki, made for the Israeli army. Very well made watches and very few in numbers
Cheers
G


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## berni29

Bulova for now.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## ZM-73

Ready for Friday 13th.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Dual time SKX/SNK


----------



## anrex

f3


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jah

Matching with my Vans lol


----------



## Badiker

Luch 1972









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## tmnc

I think 52mm might be too small









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

Yema Superman on perlon.


----------



## Nephro

Have a great weekend! I'm working unfortunately. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican

Finally got my green alpinist 2 weeks ago (and blue alpinist last week)...haven't worn it since I was waiting on this BluShark canvas strap. I love both watch and the strap!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## crcalhoun26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

Not 100% sold on this one yet. Might ba a catch 'n' release.


----------



## Orisginal

From yesterday, on the way to southern France for a wedding. Sporting my travel watch, the 856 UTC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican

59yukon01 said:


>


What watch is this? And strap?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

thecuborican said:


> What watch is this? And strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Watch is the SBDC007, referred to as the Shogun, and the strap is a vintage Olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## BoppinVinnieB

Deep Blue Master Chrono 7750


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DonLuis

ChronoLigne.com


----------



## Calumets




----------



## DiverBob

This just in 

Longines Flagship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Marine Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## Vioviv

Hope y'all have a good one!


----------



## Fjallrav

My dad's 1954 Seamaster today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeWatchYou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

Just one second too early with the phone cam this afternoon...


----------



## 41Mets

I'm wearing it right now, but I wasn't for this photo- Obviously, or I'd have some very strange wrist.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

MRG g-shock









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Just received a new Squale not sure if she is a keeper


----------



## gunnersfan16

Yep, it's Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bdizzle

Had to pick something up at the watchmaker. Couldn't resist trying this on. On paper, nothing is further from my taste than a 36mm all gold watch. In person...wow. Won't be buying this any time soon, if ever, though.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## DonLuis

Just started wearing it for Saturday, might change my mind tomorrow morning .

I really like this watch dial.










ChronoLigne.com


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Opensider




----------



## jovani




----------



## pardayan




----------



## zimaster

ML Aikon, 39mm blue


----------



## MDT IT

...awakening.
Arnie.


----------



## brash47

Brand new!!!! I'm engrossed in this dial!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## zimaster

brash47 said:


> Brand new!!!! I'm engrossed in this dial!


I love it! it's a serious (and a bit unexpected) contender for my next purchase.


----------



## zimaster

ops


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## zimaster

Better pic, gives a more complete view of the watch.


----------



## dwilliams851

Prometheus meteorite.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Orisginal

Travel watch, doing travel watch things. 856 UTC, overlooking the beautiful village of Cotignac.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## JonS1967

In Chicago attending a conference. Brought the Diver 65. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

53MAS & Burberry


----------



## bhudrei

It's a little rough, but some orange just brightens my day.


----------



## Temps Perdu

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Linear

MM200 Today!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

SEAMASTER 300 on Bonetto Cinturini 328.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Crepas English Fish 4000ft.


----------



## calangoman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday :-!


----------



## J.D.B.

From a friend


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Incompass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Seiko today
Cheers


----------



## bdizzle

Big brother, meet little brother.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sachetsharma

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual Calendar. 
Too lazy to set the date and day.


----------



## mnf67

Explorer:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Kimpton Allegro Hotel in downtown Chicago. Super groovy place. Built in 1890 something and remodeled in 1920s. Love the Art Deco architecture.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MeWatchYou said:


> SEAMASTER 300 on Bonetto Cinturini 328.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the 300! Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SKX007 mod at Georgia Aquarium









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

That looks great!!!

Original shroud? How's it holding up?


Incompass said:


> View attachment 14471635
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Explorer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Waiting in line.....116 boats to get out of the water today.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Benarus SeaDevil with wild & garden stuffs









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## roberev

Yema Superman Lagoon


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## thecuborican

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Doxa today


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## al358

This just came in today but found a couple of I says I she may be headed back out. In any regard pretty cool colors.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MeWatchYou

JonS1967 said:


> Love the 300! Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersfan16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## oso2276

Orion









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## indrajit_sg

Got this one yesterday!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual Calendar.
Too lazy to set the date and day


----------



## ZM-73

Enduro


----------



## jovani




----------



## zimaster

View attachment 14470635


I will go on wearing the ML Aikon, the accuracy of the Sellita is quite impressive right out of the box but I want to wait a few more day of continous usage before measuring accurately.


----------



## Tres

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw

Automatic


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

Balmain Paris


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky




----------



## al358

Squale today


----------



## DiverBob

Longines 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Chateau Robernier in the background, lovely wedding of a friend this weekend. Wearing my travel watch the 856 UTC. Not the most formal of watches, but no one batted an eye. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

sug


----------



## 59yukon01

Chillaxing today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## sublime213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Fully prepped for the Zombies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Latest aquisition. Can't describe how much I liked this one.


----------



## Ike2

Timing the waiting in the eponymous room...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GO


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Rugbyboy96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Trying on a Barton leather. I like it.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## wusnutt

A little blue on this Sunday


----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46

MRG









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS ProPilot X: Past, Present & Future


----------



## Jeep99dad

Forgot to post, been wearing this DiverOne on the new bracelet all day and it's almost time to switch watch


----------



## hopscottch

Going on almost 4 months with all but 5 watches in the collection packed up waiting for a move.

This is one of the 5 I've had not packed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

carlhaluss said:


> ORIS ProPilot X: Past, Present & Future
> 
> View attachment 14474711
> 
> View attachment 14474715
> 
> 
> View attachment 14474721


Dang. Such a looker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

View attachment 14474827


Spare DLC screwback GW-5000 in DW-5025 anniversary clothes

View attachment 14474831


----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Apia




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Spunwell

9oneone


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## erikclabaugh

Spunwell said:


> 9oneone


This is gorgeous, my friend!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Seiko SPB087 PADI earlier. The case in these is amazing


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bdizzle

Speedy Sunday, zebra style.


----------



## navara

Spb105


----------



## brash47

bdizzle said:


> Speedy Sunday, zebra style.


Wait!!! Wheres the watch!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## TGR11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745130


----------



## zimaster

I'll go on with this (Aikon) today, since it arrived no wrist time was left for any other piece in my collection.

View attachment 14470635


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tongdaeng

JLC MUT Moon


----------



## ck13

First day on a bracelet









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my Windrider today. My wife borrowed this one and beat it up pretty good over the last year. Spent some time yesterday with a cap code cloth and some elbow grease and she is back in service. Have a great day!


----------



## Linear

3rd gen Sumo today...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Beach time with the 856 UTC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Start of work day.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Heljestrand

Bucherer on Patek Crocodile


----------



## Firecrow911

#HMM...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Kulprit

This guy's back while I await my newest arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## anrex

mq


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Orisginal

German Watch + Dutch Beer + French seaside= one very content American. 856 UTC for the 5th consecutive day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Silver archetype snowflake


----------



## Reeser1

Aggie88 said:


>


Beautiful Sinn! Love it. -Rees (Reeser1)


----------



## Uhrmensch

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## Nevets750

Micro Monday. Squale 30 ATMOS 60th Anniversary LE









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

OC Core Diver


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

Unique and under-rated GMT from 1967, in my opinion of course!


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Kwcsports

Omega Geneve


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## octoberallover

After about two days with my Sinn 556 last week, I decided I don't love it. I ordered its replacement last Friday, and it just arrived. Loving it so far.


----------



## Jdub75x

Blue watch Monday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

erikclabaugh said:


> This is gorgeous, my friend!


Thank you!


----------



## Spunwell

Farer Universal to start the week


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## krockwood

Shogun


----------



## bdizzle

Making quesadillas for the kids in my GS. Messing around with iPhone portrait mode.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switcharoo to the Zenith on a printer Horween leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128

Wore my new Mercer Lexington today


----------



## Speedyracing

Sub









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Opensider




----------



## issey.miyake

Added this to the collection ...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Boldr Chrono day.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy #SpeedyTuesday ! Have a productive (or relaxed) one today!

(Yes, date is off by one day, I know. Time travel.)

PS: I'm on Instagram now, give us a follow @ apt.1901










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Tank




----------



## pardayan




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Kwcsports

SKX today


----------



## Heljestrand

Deployant


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Hopefully a shorter work day then I drive to Wilmington for a 2-day business trip.


----------



## 59yukon01

Sometimes you just get on a role with the same watch, and it's easy for me to do with this one.


----------



## Kulprit

A woman just approached me in the hallway and asked how tall I was. I told her and she responded "Yeah! Tall people!" and high-fived me. She then walked away.

Anyway, this again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

There sure is a lot of Seiko on here popping up, seem a very popular choice. I only have a couple, 7002 and 009, the latter(0r 007) IMO is one of the best value watches, love auto's. So much go into them .......anyway, to go against by what i am waring and have gone on about, today is a casio camo day.


----------



## ven

And frogy day being a new arrival.


----------



## chronomaestro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Alpinist!


----------



## Mr Auto

My Beater









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## brash47

Slow Panda day...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Ellesse with Citizen Miyota 9120 engine. Dirt cheap for $80. Panerai look-alike.


----------



## Tongdaeng

PAM210


----------



## BruFlick

Local summer...best time of year at the Jersey shore


----------



## [email protected]

Ellesse watches






with Citizen Miyota 9120 engine. It'll tell you the time, date, day, 24 hour, and month. It's Automatic and 100Meters. All for dirt cheap $80. Also, Panerai look-alike.


----------



## krockwood

Turtle time


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Eterna Heritage 1948 Moonphase Chrono


----------



## mellons




----------



## octoberallover

My new dress watch just arrived! (This means no more new watches until Christmas at the earliest.) Only wearing it here to see how it sits on my wrist. It's arguably better than the Nomos Minimatik I have in that regard. Only niggle: it didn't come with the original alligator strap, so I'm on the fence about ordering one from Camille Fournet or maybe getting an ostrich leg strap from Combat Straps.


----------



## Apia




----------



## fatherbowie

Wearing this Tisell Flieger A 40mm on a Fluco strap. Pretty nice for such a cheap watch. The lume is great.


----------



## Superbri22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Tuesday !


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Epos triple date moonphase chrono


----------



## zimaster

View attachment 14470635


More ML Aikon today, I'm taking some accuracy measures using an iphone app. This guy is really very very accurate.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RidingDonkeys

Completely forgot to snap a pic for Speedy Tuesday. I guess an evening shot with the Moser will have to do.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## KaVo8

This number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Milgy









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

It is starting to get dark, better light the torch...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## DonLuis

Heading back home after a good work day

This chrono gave me many problems. Some one had tampered with it.

Fabricated a spring for it too. Happy with it


----------



## Spunwell

Arnie reissue today


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## crcalhoun26

Duro by Casio.

(Okay I'm just trying to make it sound more fancy)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## castlk




----------



## fatalelement

Happy Speedy Tuesday!

145.022 and a three piece suit just because.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350624 for a 24 hr hump day


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## wl1150

Jeep99dad said:


>


very tasty


----------



## wl1150

iiirrrvvv said:


> Eterna Heritage 1948 Moonphase Chrono
> View attachment 14480025


That Eterna is angry!!


----------



## wl1150

bmil128 said:


> Wore my new Mercer Lexington today
> View attachment 14478271


Does the Mercer feel tall to you? I've always liked these but the height has always scared me away


----------



## wl1150

Zodiac Sea Dragon


----------



## wl1150

Heljestrand said:


> Deployant
> View attachment 14478989


Polar Grand Seiko = big thumbs up !


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Crepas Engelsfisch

• CASE: Ø43 mm, hardened Titanium.

• BEZEL: Ø43 mm, hardened Titanium.

• MEASURES: Lug width 22mm, lug to lug 49,50mm, thickness 13,50mm.

• MOVEMENT: Swiss Made ETA 2824-2

• HVR: Automatic helium valve release placed at 6 position.

• CRYSTAL: Antireflective flat glass. Ø28,50 mm. 4mm thickness.

• HANDS: Two color with lume.

• LUME: Swiss Superluminova C3.

• BEZEL: Unidirectional rotatable 120 positions with inclined sapphire insert. 60 minutes counter and no deco scale.

• WR: 120ATM = 1200m.

• CROWN: Signed screw down crown. Ø 7,50 mm

• CASE BACK COVER: Screw down case back made of hardened titanium Thickness 2,50mm


----------



## Tres

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

German on Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## issey.miyake

Was Working from home today so the G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Wostok









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## aguila9

Good morning from NY









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!


----------



## Kulprit

Again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Hammy 38









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChronoBilly

Hublot White Ceramic Big Bang Unico 42mm


----------



## Nevets750

Squale 30ATMOS 60th LE









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC, on a boat in Saint Tropez.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jfwund

2 days in a row...


----------



## brooklynfanatic

Rocky Mountain High


----------



## iiirrrvvv

My trusty 16570


----------



## wl1150

^Very crispy..


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## yankeexpress

Both Kobe Fire Rescue LE


----------



## tiki5698

I'm a steel sports watch guy apparently


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice day y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Today, I went with my TAG Formula 1.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jay46

UX









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## brash47

Hammy Intra-Matic and pot pie!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports

Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## savedbythebell

GMT on a plane.


----------



## carlhaluss

savedbythebell said:


> GMT on a plane.
> 
> View attachment 14483579


How appropriate!!


----------



## 41Mets

Loving this. Tomorrow new strap for it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

I recently polished this entire case up and just this morning, I returned it to its stock state of both matte and polished finish.

Using fine automotive paper I removed the bling from the case leaving only the bezel bling.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

carlhaluss said:


>


Nice pick up Carl!

What do you think of it?


----------



## issey.miyake

Joining the GO team


----------



## Fjallrav

New to me today. 2254.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panda-R

In the wild.... sla033.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Orient Mako :]


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## octoberallover

I probably wear my 114270 about half the time-certainly more than any other watch in my collection.


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Spunwell

Tangente update for hump day this week


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ today. I really like this watch a lot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Pic from yesterday, still on wrist today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

This beautiful Russian diver for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimaster

sorry, posted twice


----------



## zimaster

View attachment 14470635


Maurice Lacroix Aikon, 39mm blue


----------



## bearwithwatch

Guanqin GJ16046


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC, overlooking the Mediterranean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

My Top Diver ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sci

Braun


----------



## castlk




----------



## Aggie88

Fun new Citizen CB0025-56E Atomic World Time Perpetual Calendar


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pardayan




----------



## fatherbowie

Just a simple watch on a simple strap (Nomos Club Neomatik Atlantic on kangaroo NATO).


----------



## fatherbowie

Hmm, double post for some reason, sorry!


----------



## jovani




----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## RSDA

Fresh arrival from Watchmann. Junghans Form (QUARTZ-don't judge). Their fresh take on the Max Bill?


----------



## 41Mets

Picture heavy

New combat straps ostrich with minimal green Stitch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ljb187

41Mets said:


> New combat straps ostrich with minimal green Stitch


Congrats on getting such a unique and unexpected combination to work so well. The "new shoes" concept has rarely been so transformative.


----------



## bdizzle

New addition. JLC Geophysic True Seconds blue LE (of 100). Loving it!


----------



## ARMADUK

Bulolex


----------



## Aggie88

Better photo in the daylight.


----------



## Madcatblue39

double post


----------



## Madcatblue39

Seiko 5 Pterolion Flieger mod


----------



## Relo60

bdizzle said:


> New addition. JLC Geophysic True Seconds blue LE (of 100). Loving it!


Congrats and happy for you. And the 8 year warranty certainly helps as well.:-!


----------



## Kwcsports

Glashutte


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Thursday. This one is quartz too but love it 👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 41Mets

ljb187 said:


> Congrats on getting such a unique and unexpected combination to work so well. The "new shoes" concept has rarely been so transformative.


 Thank you. I like to think of this watch as more of a sporty watch, even though it comes from a dress line heritage and only has 30m WR. I think the spices it up a bit!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Just noticed how harsh fluorescent light plays with the blued hands








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkat

G-Shock today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


That blue and red strap looks mean with this watch 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MitchCumsteen




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara

Samurai


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## fatalelement

PerpetuaL SC-01 with some Givenchy tweed for Thursday









Went out for some 辣子鸡 which was a plus and I'm sure reminded my watch of home.


----------



## issey.miyake

Glashutte for the morning along with new watch roll


----------



## bunnswatch

Tudor... took it off to give my wrist a break. Haven’t worn it in quite some time felt heavy


----------



## Knives and Lint

Tuna among the clouds b-)


----------



## JonS1967

Russian diver today. This is one serious chunk of steel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

Weekends should always start on Thirstday evenings =]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

It's an orange & scotch kind of day...


----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master on sweet canvas today


----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## carlhaluss

H Moser Endeavour Small Seconds


----------



## bearwithwatch

Mast Milano Blackhole M3


----------



## hobby5253

Titan, old school a 21st Birthday gift. Just got it out to change the battery 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Ya gotta support the team.
#gotiges











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## jovani




----------



## B Tank




----------



## ck13

Trusty tool









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Feeling, truthfully, uncomfortably naked as I head to work this morning where my Timex Q reissue was delivered last night.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

41Mets said:


> Feeling, truthfully, uncomfortably naked as I head to work this morning where my Timex Q reissue was delivered last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


This is weird to say, but after seeing your wrist adorned with one gem after another over the past year there is something weirdly unsettling about seeing it without one.


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Mr.Jones82 said:


> This is weird to say, but after seeing your wrist adorned with one gem after another over the past year there is something weirdly unsettling about seeing it without one.


PLEASE post a follow up pic after you unbox your Timex so we can unsee this! And congratulations and enjoy your new watch!


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate....as barren as 41Mets wrist


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko JDM Enamel on Casa Fagliano strap. La Vita di Moda necktie.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pendine


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## iiirrrvvv

Trying to decide what strap I should put on my Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Robotaz

Received this today. Surprisingly #1 of 550. Never had that happen.


----------



## bdizzle

JLC Geophysic blue with it's silver dialed cousin and movement in Ryan Schmidt's phenomenal The Wristwatch Handbook.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## titusdelossantos

B&R 126 Chrono today, HANWE y' all.


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Robotaz said:


> Received this today. Surprisingly #1 of 550. Never had that happen.


Wow! Beautiful and no.1 as well. Well done. Congratulations! More pics please.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## MichaelB25

Polar Explorer on an Erika's MN strap.

I love the way the lume starts turning blue when available light drops just a bit. The very light blue plays off the white dial well.


----------



## Rotaz

MichaelB25 said:


> Polar Explorer on an Erika's MN strap.
> 
> I love the way the lume starts turning blue when available light drops just a bit. The very light blue plays off the white dial well.


I just placed an order for the grey and white strip. Got it customized with a Japan Flag and custom printing. Can't wait until I get mine! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

Rotaz said:


> I just placed an order for the grey and white strip. Got it customized with a Japan Flag and custom printing. Can't wait until I get mine! Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are incredibly comfortable with their elasticity, and very secure. I think you're going to like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to my Sinn 103st earlier


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal to end the work week


----------



## navara

Glow


----------



## 41Mets

Milgauss









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253

41Mets said:


> Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'm noticing a tend to go green. You must have the hulk too. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

hobby5253 said:


> I'm noticing a tend to go green. You must have the hulk too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Nope. It's really that I like color. Here are my four. I'm more a blue than a green guy but whatcha gonna do when the GO looks like that?!!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## hobby5253

41Mets said:


> Nope. It's really that I like color. Here are my four. I'm more a blue than a green guy but whatcha gonna do when the GO looks like that?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


All beautiful pieces. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

hobby5253 said:


> All beautiful pieces. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words! I like quirky, out of the box things that have gorgeous dials..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253

41Mets said:


> Thanks for your kind words! I like quirky, out of the box things that have gorgeous dials..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That green glasshute is something else. What's the reference number for it? Would you mind me asking where did you get it from?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

hobby5253 said:


> That green glasshute is something else. What's the reference number for it? Would you mind me asking where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Not at all. I got it from Exquisite timepieces in Naples, Florida. The owner, Evan, was recommended to me by someone in another watch group right when I was looking for that specific watch. I got what I think was a very fair discount on a new watch that is only made for one year. It's more than I've ever spent on a watch, But I can't imagine enjoying looking at a watch more than I do this one. It is the senator sixties Panodate 2018 green Edition. 2-39-47-04-02

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hobby5253

41Mets said:


> Not at all. I got it from Exquisite timepieces in Naples, Florida. The owner, Evan, was recommended to me by someone in another watch group right when I was looking for that specific watch. I got what I think was a very fair discount on a new watch that is only made for one year. It's more than I've ever spent on a watch, But I can't imagine enjoying looking at a watch more than I do this one. It is the senator sixties Panodate 2018 green Edition. 2-39-47-04-02
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Looking at you tube right now...shucks gonno be tough getting out of my head. It may be beyond my watch budget 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

hobby5253 said:


> Thanks. Looking at you tube right now...shucks gonno be tough getting out of my head. It may be beyond my watch budget
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There is a less expensive, though still expensive version that's smaller and has no date. Some people like it more because they think the date breaks up the dial.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Well i have posted a few casio, odd seiko and citizen so far. A while back i took the battery out to protect it. Other month i put one in. The hand which operates only when chrono in operation, was a second before 12'o clock(not good for OCD). Crown out to set time, top right button, 1 press and aligned, good as new. This watch must be 15yrs old now, been through thick n thin, worked on and under cars, been in the sea and pools. Lots of patina over the years, has sentimental value as well. My late Dad gave me some money many many years ago at xmas, i bought this watch. Rotary aquaspeed. 







Not just a desk, but sea,pool,car diver to!








Patina pic(read beat)


----------



## ven

This thread moves so fast!! If i have not liked your watch, its not because i dont like it, its because i cant keep up!!!!


----------



## Kyrasym

Looks bigger than it wears!


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with the MarineMaster on this absolutely gorgeous day. Have a great one!


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi on Patek Philippe Crocodile


----------



## bdizzle

JLC Geophysic True Seconds. I have a feeling y'all will be seeing a lot of this one 










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Happy Saturday. Make it count.


----------



## Apia




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

My favorite.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Dougiebaby

Last evening grilling burgers at my building's pool...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 59yukon01

Another day at the lake and fishing was a blast.


----------



## Jdub75x

Seven Seas from Automatik Watches. Beautiful blue dial









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Longines Flagship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## brash47

Still loving the Ham...









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## hun23

SD4k


----------



## Rotaz

214270 coming out to play










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki today. Enjoy your weekend everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

Seamaster 300 just after sunset at Ft. Myers Beach, FL.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Watches503




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Glacier

Seiko strap (from Marine Master) for a watch with the Seiko movement (NE88). Match made in heaven!


----------



## jyxmix2

The one that started my collection. It still stands out for how clean it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Beautiful day for a hike up to an alpine lake with the Tuna b-)


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

This feels like a 38mm after wearing the mm200 for several days...


----------



## tortugoala




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Seadweller!!


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual Calendar.
Too lazy to set the date and day


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## bdizzle

Goodbye Cocktail Time. The piece that got me back into watches earlier this year after a 3 year hiatus. Giving to a dear friend as a wedding gift today (horological friends don't let friends wear a Michael Kors). Plus, about the only thing the stock patent leather strap goes with is a tux. Adios! And congratulations Jared and Liza!










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## Nephro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

And on the 7th day, I rest. Recovery day lounging around watching football wearing a vintage (birth year) hand-wind De Ville. Take it easy like Sunday morning gents b-)


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bunnswatch

Just got this bad boy! Let me tell you... the pictures are underwhelming AF!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

My precious:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Apia




----------



## carlhaluss

59yukon01 said:


>


Great photo! Showing all the attention to detail on that beautiful dial and hands.:-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 59yukon01

Delete


----------



## 59yukon01

carlhaluss said:


> Great photo! Showing all the attention to detail on that beautiful dial and hands.:-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks.... It's a very cool dial for sure.


----------



## yankeexpress

Knives and Lint said:


> And on the 7th day, I rest. Recovery day lounging around watching football wearing a vintage (birth year) hand-wind De Ville. Take it easy like Sunday morning gents b-)
> 
> View attachment 14493221
> 
> 
> View attachment 14493225


Gorgeous Heuer stopwatch. When I was a teen, Mom gave me one to time my racing boat starts. Brings back memories.


----------



## Kirns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Sub


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## al358

Went with the GS today enjoying another phenomenal day!


----------



## Glencoe

My new Seiko, arrived earlier today...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

Oris ProPilotX - nice bit of lume. While the markers are small, everything glows literally all night, without holding the watch up to another light source:



Unwound mainspring after 10 days:



Enjoy your Sunday everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jolurove

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels




----------



## Spunwell

Damasko diver this Sunday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Knives and Lint

yankeexpress said:


> Gorgeous Heuer stopwatch. When I was a teen, Mom gave me one to time my racing boat starts. Brings back memories.


Thanks! I picked it up a few of years ago when I stated collecting precision spinning tops, to time my spins which range from around five to almost thirty minutes depending on the top. It's a way of tying the hobbies together and the stopwatch adds to the meditative effect for me.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Afternoon swap just for fun and to brighten up a rainy day b-)


----------



## judg69




----------



## Vioviv

Gotta go black tie for a work event tonight ... got my ETA cuff links but I forgot to swap in a black strap on my AT ... really need to quick messing around and get a real dress watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Glencoe said:


> My new Seiko, arrived earlier today...
> View attachment 14493763


Looks like a seamaster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

My daily beater...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Seiko Sunday with the LE "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Opensider




----------



## bearwithwatch

New week with Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745200


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Hello from Da Nang.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## VicLeChic

Happy Monday


----------



## castlk




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning and a great week to all
Zenith Cronometro LE on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Aggie88

Moonphase Monday


----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ericht




----------



## hopscottch

MWW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy Milgauss Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Monday Morning, Going Up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Giving my Overseas some wrist time today


----------



## Itubij

I can't seem to let this one go.


----------



## fatherbowie

My 16570 polar, probably my favorite watch. I've never babied it, and it shows, but it keeps incredible time.


----------



## wusnutt

Headed to the airport.

Pinion Atom on a RedRockStraps canvas.


----------



## cayabo




----------



## ronkatct

Bambino Blue in Bright Sunlight. It really pops.


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 - still an old friend after a couple months apart!







Have a great week everyone!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 41Mets

Haven't worn the Triton in a bit.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bathyscaphe and its sunburst dial on a cloudy day.


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert

Times Q arrived today!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## navara




----------



## afechete

Avalon today


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Spunwell

Doxa for the first day of fall of course


----------



## Rotaz

Just got this today in the mail loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Soaking up some sun









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## zainabdulrahman

59yukon01 said:


>


Awesome combo  What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01

zainabdulrahman said:


> Awesome combo  What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Custom made Vintage Olive Drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## zainabdulrahman

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! Custom made Vintage Olive Drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


Really nice strap that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZK2336

Beat me to it!!!! @MuckyMark


----------



## bdizzle

Wifey rocking her vintage Constellation in NYC.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## bdizzle

And I went with the Grand Seiko.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull 1963


----------



## DonLuis

Hoy from the oven


----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vexXed




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

CFB for a meeting in Saratoga State Park. Have a great day!


----------



## Calumets




----------



## nurpur

London Calling!


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Timex Tuesday!


----------



## sticky

Must be some sort of U.K. record. Only ordered it in February and picked it up today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Wearing my Zodiac SSW53 ZO9209 this morning. I have the Zodiac Tropic on the way and it should make for a cool retro combo


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Decided to go with leather on my Fifty Fathoms


----------



## cayabo

Timex Tuesday:


----------



## krockwood

Tudor time


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

Feeling NATO.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports

1601 Datejust TT


----------



## titusdelossantos

Crèmes time.


----------



## titusdelossantos

titusdelossantos said:


> Crèmes time.


Crepas time, damn auto spelling.


----------



## kerobert

Coffee with the Q
Keeps a lickin and keeps on tickin









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Glencoe

Vioviv said:


> Timex Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 14498267
> 
> 
> View attachment 14498269


That's an interesting timex, anyone know what is the model number?


----------



## cayabo

Glencoe said:


> That's an interesting timex, anyone know what is the model number?


Todd Snyder MOD Watch - TW4B05700JR 

And some MOD Watch mods:

















Original Bull's Eye Sprite:


----------



## Vioviv

Glencoe said:


> That's an interesting timex, anyone know what is the model number?


This is a Timex collaboration with Todd Snyder, available here:

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/modwatch

It's based on an early 1970s Timex model, which I believe was called the Sprite.



Cayabo said:


> Todd Snyder MOD Watch - TW4B05700JR


Beat me to it! Love those modded Mods btw!


----------



## bdizzle

Dr. Speedy to the OR.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## michael_m




----------



## FordHammie

I'm smitten...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Love this new strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch

Still rocking it


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Spunwell

Nine 1 One


----------



## Watches503




----------



## ronkatct

Second day of Blue


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


----------



## Diesels




----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying this 1967 tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdub75x

Seven Seas from Automatik









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## jovani




----------



## castlk




----------



## Mauiman50

Trusty 500









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports

HMT


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

New watch day; my first kinetic. I'm quite pleased with this watch though I do wish the bracelet were a bit longer, as that's how I intended to wear it. I'm open to recommendations for an aftermarket replacement (it's not nice enough to bother with trying to find extra links).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Apia




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## nurpur

Kitty wanted piece of the action............but lost his watch in a tussle.....
Not sure what to get him now. Any ideas?


----------



## nurpur

I decided to go really vintage today.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning all!


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Not quite honeymooning but definitely finding myself staring at my Eterna’s dial often


----------



## netsurfr




----------



## al358

Jacques LeMans today


----------



## Calumets




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## ronkatct

Sunny


----------



## 6R15

I bought this as a joke but I can't seem to take it off my wrist. My other watches are collecting dust.


----------



## Rosarito




----------



## Aggie88

Nice! I'm a sucker for a moonphase watch. What is the reference?



iiirrrvvv said:


> Not quite honeymooning but definitely finding myself staring at my Eterna's dial often


----------



## Madcatblue39

Workout, Done!


----------



## Madcatblue39

dbl


----------



## octoberallover

I bought this 116900 because I thought the reference might be discontinued or updated this year, so it was supposed to be more of an investment piece. Since then, it's grown on me so much that I'm not sure if I'm ever going to sell it. At least I was able to get a full set stainless steel Rolex (used) for less than MSRP!


----------



## octoberallover

6R15 said:


> I bought this as a joke but I can't seem to take it off my wrist.


I don't get it. What's the joke?


----------



## 6R15

octoberallover said:


> I don't get it. What's the joke?


Was talking to a friend about how the Orange Man Bad narrative in the mainstream media is so boring and hollow, so I bought an orange watch in rebellion. Ended up really, really liking it.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I hope jeepdad doesn't mind I shameless stole his idea for this combo:











JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful image.


----------



## RSL1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatherbowie

Wearing my Nomos Club Neomatik Atlantic, on just-fitted vintage midnight perlon (very similar shade to OEM strap) with a Nomos "winged" clasp. Looks great, feels great.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## brrrdn

iwc utc :]


----------



## PowerChucker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Vintage Seiko Bullhead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Arclite

In NOLA with a SSA343J1 on a brown strap (to match my shoes)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmsworth




----------



## judg69

Hemel HFT20


----------



## 2star




----------



## 41Mets

Milgauss lookin good.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358




----------



## Jeep99dad

The Spinnaker Hull Riviera with etched dial for the evening.


----------



## carlhaluss

yankeexpress said:


>


Cool dial on that one!:-!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Spunwell

Nomos for laundry duty this evening


----------



## castlk




----------



## angeleno310

Going vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310

castlk said:


> View attachment 14502079


I had that watch with a black face. I am sorry now that I let it go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-1


----------



## watchmatician

Got this today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

watchmatician said:


> Got this today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love these! Congrats on the purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## issey.miyake

Me for today


----------



## MDT IT

Hi ,today Professional 200m (1986)


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Fastandold




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Seiko BFK









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01

Still this one.....


----------



## angeleno310

Railmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The comedy of errors has begun!

I noticed in yesterday's WRUW photo that there was a piece of black lint on the crystal. No biggie; the inside of the Seiko box was black faux velvet so it arrived covered in black fuzzies.

Nope, it was an eyelash on the underside of the crystal. It wasn't there the night before, so it must have floated out while I was frantically shaking the watch to charge it up (no way I'm going for a five-mile jog). I didn't want to open up a brand new watch-especially one that will see wet use-but I couldn't live with that lash.

I grab my sticky ball hoping that Seiko knows better than to over-torque the caseback. No joy; I'm going to need the three-lug opener. Of course it was set up for a different watch I was recently working on, so it slipped, scratching the caseback.  I torqued it down tighter and got it open the second go 'round.

Once open I discovered that the stem-release on the 5M is a devilishly secluded little bastard and didn't want to be found. Eventually I find it and get the movement and offending lash out. I go to put the caseback back on and notice that the gasket has become deformed from being overtightened at the factory. Yay.

But on the plus side, the second-hand, for some inexplicable reason, is now closer to hitting the markers than it was before. So, win?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Silver Watch Co snowflake homage today. A bit small but very nice overall.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee




----------



## DMCBanshee

Arrived today USMC. Too much loves for Marathon GSAR's 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## WatchUDoing

I'm currently wearing the Planet Ocean XL


----------



## Vioviv

Morning all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Z-Blue today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bdizzle

Grand Seiko sbgx093 to the OR










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## dboulders




----------



## krockwood

Emperor on a Zulu


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Mauiman50

Chrono XLS









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Submarine steel this Thursday


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmsworth




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton. Looking good today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Apologies for the poor quality pics. Loving my new strap almost as much as this Westvleteren 12


----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super cool on the bracelet! I just love the blue dial on this version. Wore mine today too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 71721584 aka lint licker.


----------



## fatalelement

Everyone: Doxas aren't dress watches
Me, an intellectual:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## sickondivers

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## Toby843

Loving the strapcode


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watches503




----------



## Reeser1

Chronomat B01


----------



## castlk




----------



## DMCBanshee

GSAR USMC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

It's Friday morning so gotta be a colorful Farer


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## system11

Poljot 3133 unknown exact model.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## omeglycine

Happy Friday!


----------



## anrex

My tradition when I travel. I would wear a new light color Nato strap (...not so expensive and usually on one of my Turtles) for a day, which was yesterday. The following day, I would pen in the date and the place I visited on the under-fold of the Nato for remembrance. Been doing so for three years now.


----------



## 59yukon01

Decided to finish the week with the same one.


----------



## Ike2

Zwaardvis Friday (say that 3 times fast)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Still honeymoning.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

that's hot Felipe!! nicely captured too



ChronoTraveler said:


> I hope jeepdad doesn't mind I shameless stole his idea for this combo:
> 
> View attachment 14501121
> 
> 
> Beautiful image.


----------



## Vioviv

omeglycine said:


> Happy Friday!


I'd be scared to own this, because the rest of my watches would collect dust forever.
What a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Love this one! Just a fabulous looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Vioviv said:


> I'd be scared to own this, because the rest of my watches would collect dust forever.
> What a stunner! Congrats!


Thank you! Yeah, now that I have a strap I like on it this one's going to see a lot wrist time (although the 100 hr PR does make it rotation-friendly).


----------



## lakjat

JonS1967 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my absolute favourite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Vioviv

Flieger Friday? Is that a thing?


----------



## 41Mets

This for part 1 of the day.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Rosarito




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## al358

Going with an inexpensive panda dial timepiece day. Have a great day!


----------



## krockwood

G shock it is


----------



## King_Neptune

Tungsten, baby!;-)


----------



## RLS1851

Wearing the watch my Daughter gave me for her wedding.


----------



## bdizzle

Keeping me company in clinic today.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## ronkatct

Bam


----------



## jamese302

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Spunwell

103 to end the work week


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Silver Watch Co snowflake homage today. A bit small but very nice overall.


Shill


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


> Shill


??


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## franco60

Longines Admiral









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## n0to

Early fall colors on a cool evening


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Elmsworth




----------



## Jeep99dad

The Dream Diver to start the weekend


----------



## gunnersfan16

005 on navy NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk




----------



## Black5

At the G

#GoTiges











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## CFK-OB

Breitling SuperOcean Heritage









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Fall is on the way... 6309-7049 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## FordHammie

Always jaw dropping when I wear it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Working on the weekend 









Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Ottone

Custom 









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

At PT









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

bdizzle said:


> Keeping me company in clinic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @drwatcherman


Normal sinus rhythm

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MikeyT




----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Scoutsniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mauiman50

Sea King Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Vintage Scubapro 500 on hornback croc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

MikeyT said:


>


Love that! Model?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal




----------



## Helson_hyped

Eeyoo









SM-N960U


----------



## kthung

Faded bezel on my OG blue mako









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new Tudor NorthFlag just purchased from my local AD this afternoon


----------



## fatalelement

Smoking a Gurkha Hedonism before I suit up for an event and change watches, but a Hexa (RIP) F74 Project for the afternoon


----------



## fatalelement

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Tudor NorthFlag just purchased from my local AD this afternoon


Oh man that's beautiful! Looks amazing on the wrist. Congrats!


----------



## Mauiman50

fatalelement said:


> Smoking a Gurkha Hedonism before I suit up for an event and change watches, but a Hexa (RIP) F74 Project for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 14508601
> 
> 
> View attachment 14508603


Awesome watch and nice choice in cigar! Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

fatalelement said:


> Oh man that's beautiful! Looks amazing on the wrist. Congrats!


Thank you  it wears great too. Way underrated Tudor.


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Aggie88 said:


> Normal sinus rhythm
> 
> Beautiful watch!


Thanks! I bought sight unseen (just pics) and am thrilled with it in the metal. And good call on the ECG.

Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Spunwell

Morning & Evening


----------



## ryanb741

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## esteban1925

Amazing how a strap change makes it almost new again.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

esteban1925 said:


> Amazing how a strap change makes it almost new again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agreed. Great color combo with that NATO.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Enjoying a Sunday with a classic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## alhassan

At the office in this beauty


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mauiman50

XLS









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Love the dial in the sun.









Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Calumets

Smiths PRS-29 AM


----------



## Sugman




----------



## BzKneez

ShdwFX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the story of this watch? Looks like it's has some history behind it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Vioviv

Yesterday ... Timex Mod Watch ...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## 59yukon01

In from the outdoors.


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going to switch between these two today. Have a great day!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## crcalhoun26

Kinda just been wearing this all the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Vintage









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Paul Ramon

50 years ago this week The Beatles release Abbey Road

1969
Abbey Road / Doxa 300T


----------



## Jeep99dad

Like every Sunday afternoon, I'm wearing a Scurfa and today it's the yellow D1-500  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas  my favorite of all my DiverOne 
And a well deserved beer on the 100 degree weather  cray cray


----------



## Spunwell

Properly proportioned Pepsi


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## Orisginal

Sinn 856 UTC this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## mrg60202

Maratac mid-size pilot. Love this as a beater / travel watch...


----------



## bearwithwatch

No Watch Timeless CM2-3721


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## pat4

Omega Moonwatch Ref. St. 145.022-78 Am in love


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## issey.miyake

The GO


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning, hope you all have a great work week. 
Back to the Tudor North Flag today


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Worldtimer redux again today. This is the first watch in a long time that someone has stopped and asked me about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Vioviv

Morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214

Really digging this on dark green strap that seems to change color depending on the light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Feeling blue today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date


----------



## Reeser1

Geology Rocks said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Date
> 
> View attachment 14513099


Beautiful green Oris! One of my favorites. Cheers.


----------



## Reeser1

Geology Rocks said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Date
> 
> View attachment 14513099


Beautiful green Oris! One of my favorites. Cheers.


----------



## mellons




----------



## bdizzle

All work and no play...









Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mauiman50

Sea King at work









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Madcatblue39

double


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

New Orient Defender - finally with hacking/handwinding movement. 
I'm honestly amazed by the QPR. It cost me about as much as a decent night out here in LA.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Spunwell

I started the week with my Farer


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## maxpowerman

A cold beer, a warm night and the BBB timing a meal on the grill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## emonje

Had promised myself wouldn't buy for some time.
That "some time" ran out yesterday.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Elmsworth




----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

Elmsworth said:


> View attachment 14513971




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Montblanc Bronze


----------



## JonS1967

MeWatchYou said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweeeeet!! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Monday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Swap to the Tockr Skytrain


----------



## Jeep99dad

Aggie88 said:


>


 stunning


----------



## Jeep99dad

59yukon01 said:


>


Wow  that shot. That bezel


----------



## Aggie88

JonS1967 said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm amazed at how many beautiful timepieces I see every day in this thread!

Love that Eterna!


----------



## 59yukon01

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that shot. That bezel


Thanks...


----------



## uperhemi

Not on my wrist, but was... newest addition to the box.









*Ask yourself... "Does it spark joy?"


----------



## SkiMon

Earlier today. We got a snow storm in September...









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

I think one of the best looking from this brand....


----------



## judg69

Wearing one of my bedtime watches (beautiful full dial indigo) :


----------



## yankeexpress

The Watch Ho said:


> I think one of the best looking from this brand....
> 
> View attachment 14514423


Mine came on a weird metal&rubber strap. There is also a smaller version:

11753, 47mm glow face with NH35, MilSub bezel



















12167 is 44mm Glow face also NH35.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Very nice Yankeexpress!


----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

I am getting some work done on my RS at a local Ford dealer that is going to take a few days and they gave me a Mustang GT to drive in the meantime. It is the loudest most obnoxious thing I have driven (it's pretty quick too) and I like it.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## ven




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88

Old reliable


----------



## Mauiman50

Classic beater









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01

Haven't worn this in 8 weeks. That's a sure sign I have more watches than I need.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy October 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Decided to switch it up today. A fairly faithful repro of one of my favorite watches of all time. I'm pretty sure I bought the very last one sold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Vioviv

Autavia 2017 back in rotation for the first time since June ...

















Have a nice day all!


----------



## brash47

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14514637


Ok BC...I have to know. How many of these beautiful watches do you own? I especially love the bronze pieces.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## brash47

Speedy Tuesday!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Keyboard warrior










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Overseas for today


----------



## O2AFAC67

Chronomat Evolution/UTC/Pilot bracelet/Bund...


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Wearing my Moon-Watch today.


----------



## system11

Enjoying my Raketa "Russian Code" again today, finally managed to catch the colours in the numerals, they look black from most angles.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Rotaz

41Mets said:


> Love this new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yesterday I was checking out this Glashutte and saw the blue and purple dial one. Looked amazing, maybe want to add to my short list. Great looking watch btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Metal square G on white leather/rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Love a linen dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Just in - IWC 3706 with yummy tritium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

SAW Co. la chaux de fonds


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Air Defender this evening


----------



## brash47

Changed out, just picked up my new Grand Seiko SBGN009.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

im afraid to set the date on this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master today


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## 2star




----------



## srs1286

5610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## hun23

BLNR


----------



## Mr. 007

[









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis P9827 GMT


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Tongdaeng

JLC Memovox Boutique Edition


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

DarthVedder said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice combo - Orange on black. Looks like the strap has orange thread as well.


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## issey.miyake

G Shock!


----------



## Badiker

Wostok from 60s









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## AaaVee

Humble tourbillon for Today!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mauiman50

Just got an Oris FS chrono









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

59yukon01 said:


> Haven't worn this in 8 weeks. That's a sure sign I have more watches than I need.


Awesome watch. One day for me....Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost

Halios Seaforth today on Barton strap! Believe it or not I was just in Halifax a few weeks ago and I founded the town of Seaforth!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## markintoronto

SINN 103 Classic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## schumacher62

new crop WA fuji


----------



## lakjat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday :-!


----------



## Kulprit

Again today. This watch rides so low, and the MN strap keeps it tightly in place, that you easily forget it's there, despite it being steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

w`


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bdizzle

EDC










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DaveXS




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Tudor North Flag for hump day. Love the yellow accents and raised numerals on the dial.


----------



## Nephro

PAM 1499









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Just in!


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## househalfman




----------



## brash47

Feeling like a Ninja today









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Lil' Green 'Scuba Dude'


----------



## judg69

Lil' Green 'Scuba Dude'
View attachment 14518741
View attachment 14518743


----------



## CFK-OB

Magrette









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm

Received this beauty yesterday, wearing it again today.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjones3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

On the way to work


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## Nikrnic

Right now









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 41Mets

Milgauss today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

A little hike with the ExpII b-)


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J

Still trying to find some water to jump in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Dan J said:


> Still trying to find some water to jump in


Just don't wear it in the shower!;-)


----------



## Mauiman50

My new old Oris Frank









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## DMCBanshee

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Dan Henry 1962 Panda










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## anrex

th3


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## Kulprit

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I got my new Zodiac Tropic rubber strap and love it so had to install it on the SSW53 today


----------



## Johnvibes

Timing dictations tests today. Only a central minutes chronograph will do. Fortis with a Lemania 5100 movement.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

Dan Henry 1964 Called to Duty today... I need a new strap for this lol


----------



## Tongdaeng

Speedy racing dial


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

This just came in and I am certainly impressed


----------



## gmads




----------



## brash47

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my new Zodiac Tropic rubber strap and love it so had to install it on the SSW53 today


Love it. That's a good looking watch you got there.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

brash47 said:


> Love it. That's a good looking watch you got there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. It's a fairly recent purchase and love it. Really close to some of the original Zodiac divers from 60+ years ago. It came on a bracelet but subsequently ordered their Tropic and it's super nice.


----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Grey V3


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mydemise

I'm really enjoying these new straps! These sure can class up a watch. "Pure class" LOL


----------



## tmnc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyjohnson

The Hamilton Khaki Day Date Auto


----------



## J969

Chopard Mille Miglia GT XL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgegervin44

Diver in the mountains! Climbing the Flatirons with my Seamaster today between client meetings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Glylex

Armida A6 36mm, blessings upon those who requested this size.


----------



## JonS1967

Russian diver today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

My Bulova









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Pic heavy celebration for my YEMA which has not been on my wrist for at least a month:


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

Chronograph


----------



## al358

Finishing the night with my new squale a few beers and some jalapeño potato chips.


----------



## 41Mets

Gorgeous looking today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Friday with Luch 71951775


----------



## jovani




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Silvek

Speedy @ midnight...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dagaz Typhoon TII 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Matei Radulescu

New 5er!!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

fr1


----------



## Mauiman50

SNA411









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver and Armani Cravatte


----------



## bdizzle

Yesterday's shot. December 1970 Seiko 6139-6022 doctor's chronograph in it's natural environment.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Kulprit

Maybe the last day before this guy goes back in the box for awhile. We'll see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fatherbowie

"ChronoKing" homage to the 1950's pattern Type 20 French military pilot chronograph, powered by the ST19 movement. On Fluco Horween Essex strap.

I have no idea about the origin of the "ChronoKing" name, it seems to be a brand that doesn't actually exist, except on this watch dial. It seems these same watches are sold under the Landeron brand, with Landeron on the dial instead of ChronoKing. It's a fun watch, regardless, and much cheaper than an actual vintage Type 20.


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

This just arrived this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday with the Pointing II LE


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bdizzle

Dressed up.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## iiirrrvvv

My latest and unexpected addition, an Oris Pointer Date


----------



## Rotaz

Moonwatch day...Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Stretch44

Just picked this up yesterday. My first Omega.


----------



## marcoscova

Direnzo









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## brash47

Yellow Jacket









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

A serendipitous trip to the AD and an unexpected surprise😃😃

First day on my wrist, Yacht-Master 40 with the 3235 movement:-!


----------



## issey.miyake

vmmvmmm said:


>


Damnnnn that's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## al358

Grand Seiko this evening


----------



## DarthVedder

...


----------



## judg69




----------



## DarthVedder

Cant get the proper picutre


----------



## c3p0

Hey, its Friday.


----------



## Glacier

Wearing a watch at home with sick kid on rainy day.

The NE88's "stutter" (when engaging the chrono) miraculously disappeared after leaving the then-new watch in the box for, I dunno, 6 months maybe. Daily wear past 2 weeks and rocking about +5sec per WEEK! That's less than +1sec per day!!

Dial is interesting enough for me. It's big but doesn't over hang when viewed from the top in person. At the price we got it for it's hard not to fall in love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## castlk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Opensider




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DMCBanshee

Ready for a 12km hiking today and sleep in the wood in family 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Mauiman50

Weekend wear









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD w/ Cremieux necktie


----------



## JMFrost

B&R day!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Really enjoying my new Helson Skindiver. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

First day on the wrist.


----------



## Artblue2004

In the spirit of Saturday, and kicking of a 3-day potty training drive with my two year old, I decided it's cocktail time....all day long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Milgauss today for back to school day









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Good day all.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

Going with the GS GMT again today


----------



## carlhaluss

Time to admit, the FOIS is now my favourite watch! And I'm not going to try and understand why!







Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## DarrenTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Explorer:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Deciding...


----------



## brash47

lo_scrivano said:


> Deciding...


Hard choice ....wish it was my choice 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200Pro On BartonBand Élite rubber


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## JonS1967

Iris today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Aquis on Combat Straps string ray.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT and a salad to fuel up to watch my man GGG bring the Big Drama Show tonight and get the IBF title back!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

One way to get a ghost bezel.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## schumacher62

when my husband, oblivious to anything other than the latest apple watch, says "wear the green one."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

sai


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## mich.g.pan

A nice end to the day on the deck.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## ck13

Enjoying a long weekend here in Aus









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## marcoscova

Pagani









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## RSL1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Vioviv

Have a pleasant evening everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Love the longer hands



Vioviv said:


>


----------



## MikeSunWest

My Omega


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## gmads

Just picked up this beauty:


----------



## panda-R

This....









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

2days in with my GADA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Yes please!



panda-R said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relaxing with this limited edition Vostok 1967. It was released for the 50th anniversary of the Vostok Amphibia and is the second 1967 release; the first being released for the 40th anniversary. I bought this on an impulse thinking I might use the bracelet on my 40th anniversary model. They're both great pieces, but the more I wear this new version the more I like it. Aside from the bracelet, I really like the blue sandwich dial and the markings on this version. The sapphire crystal is a major upgrade over the shatter prone mineral crystal on the 40th anniversary model. Just a super cool watch IMHO. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Artblue2004

How are you liking it? I have been pondering an Aqua Terra for 6 months, but now am thinking I like the cleaner no-date dial. Looks great!


----------



## Tongdaeng

Orient GMT — LE for Thailand market


----------



## Opensider




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## RickHoliday

gmads said:


> Just picked up this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 14526799


It is a real beauty! congratulations and enjoy


----------



## castlk




----------



## al358

Going with my Seiko Shippo enamel on a colareb blue leather strap. 
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Badiker

Wostok









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Inox









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro

NSA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday folks:-!


----------



## JMFrost

Live from my couch.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Stretch44




----------



## Knives and Lint

Around the house today; nursing a bum knee, watching some football, and exercising my brain with some Tetris b-)... Wearing a birth year hand-winder DeVille


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

My favorite combo for the EP.


----------



## al358

What do you think Steinhart GMT on a Seiko diver strap ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Tudor North Flag but on a new Tudor rubber I just picked up from my AD yesterday. Love this setup.


----------



## karesz501

Sporting my SEIKO Tuna, which gets more and more wrist time every week....


----------



## Apia




----------



## sikiNS

Steiny








Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

Gmt


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

hun23 said:


> Gmt


Love that watch.....but right now, I want that In and Out burger more....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glylex

Still the Armida A6








Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

14060.......,five digit


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I switched to the Scurfa MS19 on Toxicnato


----------



## Sullivanjt

Raketa big zero!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that JLC, @broulstone. The gold looks awesome.

@Jeep99dad, great-looking Scurfa. I think I have too many divers already, but those are hard to resist. Nice strap choice. 

Wearing this little Citizen on a BluShark NATO today.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## k206

Finally tried the supplied nato from Omega...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646




----------



## lightspire




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sir-Guy said:


> Love that JLC, @broulstone. The gold looks awesome.
> 
> @Jeep99dad, great-looking Scurfa. I think I have too many divers already, but those are hard to resist. Nice strap choice.
> 
> Wearing this little Citizen on a BluShark NATO today.


Thanks  they are awesome. Always enjoy wearing them. 
One never has too many divers


----------



## bdizzle

Waiting all day for Sunday Night










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Nicolas

Prometheus Piranha on leather.






Prometheus Piranha on leather.


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## Watches503




----------



## bearwithwatch

Beginning new week with 1963


----------



## Rivaldo10




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Longines Lepine Heritage (half hunter)


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## anrex

m3


----------



## Aggie88

TC2 today


----------



## Artblue2004

ILiveOnWacker said:


> 2days in with my GADA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking it? I have been pondering an Aqua Terra for 6 months, but now am thinking I like the cleaner no-date dial. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

anrex said:


> m3


Love the strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I'm supposed to be speaking this afternoon so it was going to be a dress watch, but I have a hard time taking this one off once I put it on. I suppose I'll just keep it under cuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50

Trusted









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MeWatchYou

Black Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I love it! I was debating the 36mm or 39mm for a long time. Went with the 39mm (a lot easier to find) and couldn't be happier.

Starting the work week off well:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## rsittner

hun23 said:


> Gmt


That Roller is distracting from the focal point of your pic... the Double Double! I'm an ex-pat living in Switzerland, now. That meal would be about $20 here (and still not taste as good)!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## brash47

rsittner said:


> That Roller is distracting from the focal point of your pic... the Double Double! I'm an ex-pat living in Switzerland, now. That meal would be about $20 here (and still not taste as good)!


I love that we really really like the watch....but were more interested in the meal......that's In and Out for ya....for those that don't know, we can't explain it.

If you're from Texas....think Whataburger on steroids for flavor....

Fudge it...I'm going to In and Out later....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I love how this one can look like 2 different watches based on the lighting. Also, it sits so comfortable on the wrist. Just a great watch all the way around.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedKite1974

No wrist pic as I can't find my phone. Apologies but this is mine today except it's on a black strap. I usually like to match the leather of my strap with my belt and shoes but belt and watch will have to do today. I have no problem wearing a black belt, black strap (no mixing of metals!) with tan shoes, after all, all three of my dogs were black and tan and it worked very well for them!


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## al358

Squale GMT for me today, have a great one!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Seiko Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## awilli1988

Omega Planet Ocean 8900 43.5mm


----------



## bdizzle

Autumn blues.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## DiverBob

Satin Movado Datron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Johnvibes

Omega Seamaster 120, 1969


----------



## jah

New Seiko 5!


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

What can I say but that this is an extremely attractive watch! :


----------



## 41Mets

I love the blue of this Triton dial









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

41Mets said:


> I love the blue of this Triton dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Man that watch is insane. I read an article about it i think!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Matei Radulescu said:


> Man that watch is insane. I read an article about it i think!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
> instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


Thanks! It's a watch that most people don't know, and those who do hear of it tend to think that it's overpriced because it's not a brand with name recognition. But I can tell you that I would rather have this on my wrist you than most watches that are more mass produced in the same price range. It really oozes quality!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Weetabix

Green strap week crew. The first two on the left have been worn. The others are queuing.

Btw, queue is the only 5-letter word I know that you can take 4 letters off and it's still pronounced the same.


----------



## marcoscova

Boschet Cave Dweller









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## castlk




----------



## ronkatct

Howard


----------



## bearwithwatch

Cadisen C1030


----------



## xherion

JustinMFrost said:


> Live from my couch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow, may i know which Sarpaneva model is this?


----------



## ReactorMonk




----------



## Matei Radulescu

Good morning!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

An old favourite.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_T

.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

My LP with a funky 15 date.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex

tu3


----------



## Mauiman50

My 007j









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

No date


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Racerke

Yesterday the avenger 2 gmt, today the  PADI 

www.instagram.com/racerke083









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Oceanus.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

This again today. My expert regulation job seems to have gone to pot after leaving this on the winder for more than a month. I'll wear it for a few more days to confirm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Zach.A

1970 Tudor Ranger 9050
I purchased it off the original owner in his 80s last month.


----------



## Sugman

Citizen Promaster BN0198 on aftermarket dive strap


----------



## NTJW

Oris bronze pointer date









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer / Citizen chrono with miyota movement.


----------



## ronkatct

V4


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## JonS1967

Been really enjoying this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## BillTX

Got a new strap for the Tag today. Interesting blue color. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Stuhrling









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## DarthVedder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

TAG Tuesday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cayabo

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 14533299
> 
> 
> TAG Tuesday!


Timex Tuesday...


----------



## Vioviv

cayabo said:


> Timex Tuesday...
> 
> View attachment 14533443


That's a gorgeous Timex ... what year is that from??


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy the rest of Tuesday:-!


----------



## cayabo

Vioviv said:


> That's a gorgeous Timex ... what year is that from??


For how groovy it looks, surprisingly recent = 2006 (though it precedes the Seiko Recraft series by 8 years).
- its got the M905 movement and, unfortunately, an "integrated strap". (T2G760)


----------



## 41Mets

Obligatory piano shot









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Nice fall bbq



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## al358

Trying to live the new Steinhart as I switch out the straps. Tonight she is on a blue croc. 








And now on a flat black


----------



## Tongdaeng

JustinMFrost said:


> Live from my couch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow, not a watch you see every day. A work of art by Stepan - my favorite of the independents!

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## castlk




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bearwithwatch

Lip Chronograph 671593


----------



## zainabdulrahman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

S100









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Armida


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Artblue2004

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I love it! I was debating the 36mm or 39mm for a long time. Went with the 39mm (a lot easier to find) and couldn't be happier.
> 
> Starting the work week off well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a great fit. What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

jah said:


> New Seiko 5!


Nice! Love the blacked out look. How's the lume on that thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

sublime213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


41mm or 36mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213

41mm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213

Artblue2004 said:


> 41mm or 36mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


41mm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

sublime213 said:


> 41mm!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! I am considering this for my next watch, but have no AD within 100 miles. Dying to try one on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

carlhaluss said:


>


Just a beautiful case design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213

Artblue2004 said:


> Looks good! I am considering this for my next watch, but have no AD within 100 miles. Dying to try one on!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't recommend this watch enough, it gets more wrist time than any other watch in my collection. As for sizing I have a 7.5" wrist, hope that helps, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hate_CBN

Old favourite









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Deep Blue 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Artblue2004 said:


> Looks like a great fit. What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just shy of 7 inches. I think it's pretty flat though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Still with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I went with my zodiac SSW53 No date on their tropic strap which is awesome btw


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## calangoman




----------



## Heljestrand

LLD Burberry's London


----------



## Artblue2004

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Just shy of 7 inches. I think it's pretty flat though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! One of the few Omega co-axials that isn't taller than it is wide!

I'm in the same range; 6.7" wrist. Would love to own a watch with a modern Omega METAS calibre, but the only one I have seen under 13mm tall is the new Railmaster, which is just a bit too casual and toolish looking for me to use as an everyday watch.

Yours definitely has elegant proportions and seems perfect for the GADA category.

Cheers!


----------



## Artblue2004

sublime213 said:


> I can't recommend this watch enough, it gets more wrist time than any other watch in my collection. As for sizing I have a 7.5" wrist, hope that helps, cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, thanks! I have smallish wrists at 6.7", so I think the 36mm is probably going to be the best fit, but I really need to go try it on. Have never owned a watch less than 38mm before, granted I assume these wear slightly larger due to the case design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Artblue2004 said:


> It does, thanks! I have smallish wrists at 6.7", so I think the 36mm is probably going to be the best fit, but I really need to go try it on. Have never owned a watch less than 38mm before, granted I assume these wear slightly larger due to the case design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive tried on the 36 a few times and its a good fit, (6.5 inch wrist) wears slightly larger.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Sugman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Orisginal

SMPc


----------



## ronkatct

Roman


----------



## BillTX

Another new NATO strap on the Damasko DC66. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Magrette Moana Pacific II









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Falco 67

BJ7100-82E


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## azmirza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Dial is actually silver.


----------



## RickHoliday

Getting cooler in Virginia, so moving some of the collection to leather


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## RickHoliday

Robotaz said:


>


beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robotaz

RickHoliday said:


> beautiful, thanks for sharing!


Well, in all fairness, this got posted because Tapatalk is such useless garbage that's its posting random photos from my library instead of what I selected. This is my lock screen, which Tapatalk assumes is appropriate for a watch forum I guess. I hate Tapatalk.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MichaelB25

Rolex Polar Explorer II. Don't worry. The car was parked.


----------



## brash47

MichaelB25 said:


> Rolex Polar Explorer II. Don't worry. The car was parked.


Lies, you took that pic in your self driving Tesla, right after you woke from your nap driving to work!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Rangemaster for a bit of yard work earlier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

a Zelos Swordfish that I picked up yesterday from WUS member toph


----------



## 41Mets

RickHoliday said:


> Getting cooler in Virginia, so moving some of the collection to leather
> 
> View attachment 14536721


This looks fantastic. How do you enjoy it?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Grand Seiko in the rain










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Dragonspridenyc

Ulysse Nardin Rose Gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## Artblue2004

Opensider said:


> View attachment 14531379


What is that thing? I like it!


----------



## Knives and Lint

A little hike with the ExpII today b-)

headed up there
















made it!
























Back down


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## Opensider

Artblue2004 said:


> What is that thing? I like it!


Hi, It's the Ventus Northstar. It came on a tropic rubber strap but I think it looks even better on that rather nice Nato (from Aliexpress).


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Szanto









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Rosarito

Fall colors


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iiirrrvvv

ZBlue kind of day


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ronkatct

Black


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netsurfr

In the 30 years I've had this Sub today is the first time I decided to try a different band on it. What a difference!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Entropy89

Mondaine SBB Classic - newest addition to the collection, getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

The weekend has finally arrived and I'm still wearing the Vostok. It would appear that my concerns over it going off the reservation after my efforts at regulating it were unfounded; the rate's actually been quite consistent since that apparent anomaly at the beginning of the week. I'm back to being happy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## stevarad

Well, for all those who knows the story...RIP Aleksei Leonov









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

Oceanus again today. Happy Friday everyone.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle

Getting artsy










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Embracing this fall weather with my Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## gshock626




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Newly arrived for fall: Serica W.W.W. WMB Edition on camel Joseph Bonnie 1-piece/RAF.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

PADI today....my favorite PADI.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull 39mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tortugoala

Certina DS-1 Day Date


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Ginault on a watch steward


----------



## Orisginal

Sinn 856 UTC. This thing is literally indestructible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches

My newest purchase a couple hours fresh, playing fetch with my frenchie puppy. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## WhitmanJr

99watches said:


> My newest purchase a couple hours fresh, playing fetch with my frenchie puppy. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 14541599


I love everything about this picture.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Omega Railmaster 2503.52 on leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Pics a few days old, but wearing this Zenith A384 on this beautiful Fall day:


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## BreitLight

Relaxing in nice cool fall weather.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

iiirrrvvv said:


> Embracing this fall weather with my Fifty Fathoms


That's it - just right


----------



## jhwarthog

From a wee bit earlier









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

new arrival! it will take a day to spin the date around on this thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glacier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds.


----------



## alrsv1

Newest addition, had one when I was 13 and had forgot it existed. When I saw it by chance on fleabay had to get it.









Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## 2star




----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Pics a few days old, but wearing this Zenith A384 on this beautiful Fall day:


Wow! Super hot!! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

dantan said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds.


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

GIVE ME ALL YOUR EGGS AND BACON!


----------



## drhr

New one sans bracelet, pretty decent rubber strap included . . .


----------



## castlk




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## BevisFrondFan

Cuervo y Sobrinos


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Elegant simplicity - hand wind 40mm Sea-Gull


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Heljestrand

LLD & Polo by Ralph Lauren Polka Dot necktie


----------



## Level.5x

IWC Spitfire arrived yesterdy...will be wearing this one for a while! 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

New velvet green strap on my Armida A 12. Hanw y all.


----------



## titusdelossantos

Enough for today


----------



## sticky




----------



## franco60

IWC Spitfire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38 to start today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Lum Tec 400M abyss to start the day.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUDoing

Panerai


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Now that it's not summer, trying this Europelli custom strap on my U1.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Hamilton X wind waiting on Europelli strap. Should be here soon















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Working in the yard today with an old friend. Got this Invicta when I first started collecting almost 19 years ago. Still running strong!


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill again today. Switched to brown Rios croc pattern strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hiking with my wife and Helberg CH6 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bdizzle

Not mine, but so much fun to wear.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## JonS1967

Took a few more pics as I sit here bored at work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

SD4K this Saturday


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## pvflyer

New re-issued Arnie, just got it!!


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Apia




----------



## franco60

1970s Bulova tuxedo dial, purchased NOS with sticker on back!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkieB

bdizzle said:


> Not mine, but so much fun to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @drwatcherman


And people knock Invicta.....


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Monza on Drunk Art


----------



## Nikrnic

16710









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing

Helson SkinDiver...just finished yard duties.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TS Mi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TS Mil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jhwarthog

PAM464









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## 2star




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## pvflyer

Perfect size and weight it feels comfy on ur wrist.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

New re-issued Seiko arnie lumens..









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Trying out a new viewpoint










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

mnf67 said:


> Seamaster GMT
> View attachment 14544315
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This SMP Peter Blake GMT is so beautiful, can you give me the model reference please ? ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vzanello




----------



## Roningrad

Lunchtime approaching! Almost 12PM.


----------



## Dan J

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14544717


Very nice man, tried one of those the other day...the more I see it, the more I like it.

Anyways, the usual 243 today on a new Asso strap (for how long, I don't know...the heat will start climbing here)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Of all the watches I have ever owned this has been the most surprising.

Firstly it’s weight, it is mega light, you don’t know you are wearing it, and after a Bronzo is a bit of a shock.

Secondly the finishing on the case and hands is amazing, Rolex eat your heart out.

And the dial, wow, can’t stop staring at it, so unique.

And lastly the accuracy, I thought the atomic clock was wrong and must be losing or gaining something, but in the first month it was only a couple of seconds out, Spring Drive is just something else.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Orangez

Lazy Sunday afternoon...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## klash

I'm surprised how much I like it..!


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just put a Red insert on this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday :-!


----------



## franco60

Tokei Zara









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## limnoman

Autumn afternoon










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Art Collector

Relaxing on a Sunday...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my O&W P-101 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas made of an old USAF bag


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hun23

Submariner


----------



## gshock626




----------



## wheelbuilder

Stuck at work with TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Aggie88

Grilling with the GS!


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jhwarthog

1992 GMT Master II









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Putting out some Halloween decorations with some help from Steve McQueen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Bronze no date Swordfish









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Very nice! Rarely see a white dial Pilot Chrono. I have the regular MK18 and love the dial.



TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 14546075


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## Orisginal

Full metal G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Starting new week with Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## klash

Had to look for 8 months to find a super clean example - F300


----------



## klash

Had to look for 8 months to find a super clean example - F300
View attachment 14547239


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

m2


----------



## Ottone

IWC









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## jhwarthog

I have my Panerai to thank for chasing away my Monday morning blues.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangez

Old Russian Raketa









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## jovani




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! TCM today ...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Great to pick this one up after 3 days of not wearing it and not have to do anything but put it on and go


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull Reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## krockwood

Bb on a camo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## Orisginal

Oris Artix complication today. Happy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## 41Mets

G









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bearwithwatch

Cadisen C1030


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## stevarad

PerpetuaL









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## IanR846

Casio w-s220









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

This instant....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Art Collector

Marathon Navigator Pilots Watch original with acrylic crystal on black PVD stainless steel bracelet


----------



## copperjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## castlk




----------



## bdizzle

Beautiful view.










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Helson


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor North Flag on Pelagos rubber


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WhoIsI

Enamel dial with heated blue hands on croco strap









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Badiker

Armida


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhok

Both recently arrived.

A new, very unique Japan market Citizen eco-drive... without "eco-drive" text on dial (I was searching for years).

Also, got a good deal on this Pulsar from Amazon with Sapphire at $30 new.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## crex42

Citizen Eco-Drive Racing Chrono


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## mich.g.pan

Pulsar / Seiko.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Tuesday that is Speedie!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## juventus




----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa MS19 on Toxicroo


----------



## Spunwell

16710 on super jubilee today


----------



## 41Mets

Glashutte today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Opensider




----------



## al358

Watching Tim Mosso on YouTube with a Coors Light, pretzels and my Squale GMT. Life is good!!!


----------



## Smokehouse4444

Xeric









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 2star




----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ronkatct

DJ 41


----------



## castlk




----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Hump day with Komandirskie 350645


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Madcatblue39

The one and only Pterolion Flieger


----------



## drDuka

Helson SD40









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Level.5x

IWC Spitfire 










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

24 heads of iceberg is now $45 wholesale. yikes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Art Collector

Marathon Navigator used by F-14, F-15, F-16 and F-18 fighter pilots during the Gulf War.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Unintentionally wearing two watches today (or at least I left the house that way; the Vostok is now on my desk).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks. Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

Which one should I wear for white dial Wednesday!!!!









Or should it be White Wolf Wednesday?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## SwissAm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

w`


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## daveolson5

Call it vintage, 15007 in 14 k


----------



## spieec




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Apia




----------



## Opensider




----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Just in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Ginault on a Haveston


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Orisginal

My Wednesday companion, the SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Datejust forty one for hump day this week


----------



## Trexweightlifting

Got this yesterday! Swapped to leather for office duty today


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ShdwFX

Oilers win!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

Working late...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak

An adult Reverso


----------



## jovani

SRPD19K1


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Relo60

Thursday 😊😀🖖🏽


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Righted a wrong with this new arrival, the Original Oris 65 42 SS in blue is the one for me. Only wished it had the date at 6 like the 40mm i had.


----------



## Kulprit

I managed to make it out of the house this morning wearing only one watch....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of bronze today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## georgegervin44

Speeding thru Yellowstone yesterday (Old Faithful in background).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

I don't rock this everyday but when I do, it's polarizing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## sickondivers

ORIS 65


----------



## Sugman




----------



## American Jedi

JLC DSC


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Eterna Pulsometer for me today.









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## brash47

Just a regular old quartz today.....









A regular Grand Seiko quartz!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy again today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

JonS1967 said:


> Hammy again today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd wear that hammy everyday!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Smokehouse4444

pardayan said:


>


Phoibos? I like what I see from them!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444

Pa's









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 again today:


----------



## 41Mets

This today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## Vlance




----------



## Opensider




----------



## Spunwell

My favorite green Sub this Thursday


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## 2star




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Orisginal

GS SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Goer 375


----------



## berni29

Seiko solar Ti on a MN.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Badiker

Autumn colors


----------



## alrsv1

Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ck13

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

an inexpensive work watch for my lovely daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Nevets750

I was negligent posting this from a couple days back! Heuer Monaco. I'll see if I can actually post today's watch today!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## jovani




----------



## LowIQ

My first Russian....


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Prayer for peaceful Friday.....


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

street lighting in my Uber. #sjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Darnit! Wrong date.


----------



## Nevets750

Today's watch actually posted today! Jaeger Lecoultre master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Pun

My Explorer now


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Glycine Ningaloo Reef today...timing my commute.









Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## maccasvanquish

At work today with the trusty skx









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan

Tell 18 k


----------



## Kulprit

A little Johnny Cash and my de facto daily driver again today as I try to power through a teeny hangover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Speedy Pro =]


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 

2nd change of the day. Nomos Timeless Club:-!


----------



## Marrin

Just finished recording my 1970. Bulova Devil Diver review so I can really relax this weekend with it on wrist!!
Just look at that crazy markers design 









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jim L

Pinion Axis


----------



## sickondivers

#Oris


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## brash47

Blue Rally









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell

No Date


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Speedy!


----------



## 41Mets

Very rarely wear a suit or long sleeves. Today was one of those days.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## tortugoala




----------



## 59yukon01

Long day on the lake. Resting now.


----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


> 99.1 again today:


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> I was negligent posting this from a couple days back! Heuer Monaco. I'll see if I can actually post today's watch today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Awesome! Love the Heuer only logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14557191
> 
> 
> My first Russian....


Don't ask me how I know, but trust me, it won't be your last 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ chrono today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313

Marathon CSAR today!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## asingh313

omeglycine said:


> 99.1 again today:


This is so nice !!!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Opensider




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Ludwig

Very nice weather for a walk today.


----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junta

Having a great time!


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Jim L

An oldie...


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Rickster27b

A' dial Laco Flieger .. Augsburg


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokehouse4444

Scurfa Diver One PVD









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Rolex Explorer Mk1


----------



## 41Mets

At a flower festival









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

E C Andersson Calypso Arctic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## al358

This just came in and I love it!! 
For the money you can't beat Squale this is a precursor for the Rollie GMT to celebrate 25 years on the job. Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## uperhemi

Vintage Hamilton!


----------



## WatchIceland

Ready for a weekend trip.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

My view:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Longines Flagship en route to the equator 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Daytona & duck boots


----------



## RickHoliday

al358 said:


> This just came in and I love it!!
> For the money you can't beat Squale this is a precursor for the Rollie GMT to celebrate 25 years on the job. Have a great day and stay safe!


congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## wusnutt

Pinion Atom


----------



## roberev

Geckota


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchguru58

al358 said:


> This just came in and I love it!!
> For the money you can't beat Squale this is a precursor for the Rollie GMT to celebrate 25 years on the job. Have a great day and stay safe!


Looks great my friend. Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## JonS1967

Madison today, old pic though, was so busy I didn't get a chance to take pic.









Hand wind Russian Strela tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Wow! Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Eeet just came in. Eeets massif!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Rickster27b

Sunday Dress-up with the Stowa Partitio hand wind.


----------



## Mazuri222




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Soviet Slava watch









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## DMCBanshee

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday


----------



## Jim L

Lum-Tec M30


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Bell Diver is PVD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 41Mets

This is the morning watch. I'll be changing, probably to my U1, for the Pete Buttigieg rally in Philly tonight.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaswirl

41Mets said:


> This is the morning watch. I'll be changing, probably to my U1, for the Pete Buttigieg rally in Philly tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Liked this post for several reasons!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ChronoTraveler

EP on a custom blue strpa.


----------



## hopscottch

Aligned










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slinx




----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

Oris Aquis on rubber


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

El Primero on blue perforated rallye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou

Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

TCM again today ... 1 second slow since last Sunday ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## RickHoliday

Rainy day in Virginia. Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## cuthbert

For the entire week I went vintage Porsche Design.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## erikclabaugh

cuthbert said:


> For the entire week I went vintage Porsche Design.
> 
> View attachment 14563399


That looks tremendous! Well done, sir!


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## Rotaz

Gshock day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with the Squale Pepsi GMT again today. This one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## hun23

Expy


----------



## shgray

A Visitor Duneshore blacksand for the start of the working week.








Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex




----------



## drhr

jmanlay said:


>


Love that look jman!!


----------



## manofrolex

drhr said:


> Love that look jman!!


Thanks Doc .


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Literally just unboxed it and haven't even set the time yet


----------



## WatchUDoing

PAM24 again, but this time on some custom leather.


----------



## monza06




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## DallasCRX

Mic drop...


----------



## CFK-OB

IWC









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## navara




----------



## jovani




----------



## luth_ukail

Power reserve









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Slava handwinding..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jim L

Cave Dweller


----------



## anrex

me


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Aggie88

How about those Astros!


----------



## deepsea03

Have a great week!

233 on ZSir Ammo


----------



## Artblue2004

Did I select the shirt to match the tip of the second hand? I cannot confirm, but it is possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Waiting on a root canal. Yay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Seiko GEN 2 Monster


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Vioviv

I have no memory of purchasing this. While disconcerting for a couple of reasons, it's still nice to find a random Scuba Dude floating around.


----------



## xiv

Tag Heuer Black Coral

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

IWC Pilot's Watch Spitfire UTC IW325110 :]


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki to start the week?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy

Birthday present from my lovely wife.


----------



## Sebast975

BB 36.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Herodia, put it on Canvas. I love this cushion case.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


> Have a great week!
> 
> 233 on ZSir Ammo


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> I have no memory of purchasing this. While disconcerting for a couple of reasons, it's still nice to find a random Scuba Dude floating around.
> 
> View attachment 14565391
> 
> 
> View attachment 14565393


Lol! Gotta love the dude!

Lots of nice Russian watches posted here the last few days. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wore a sort of matching green polo shirt today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Piaget today - if only I was as thin as this lil guy.


----------



## fatherbowie

Ikepod Hemipode Chronometer, a funky watch with a COSC-certified 7750 modified with a 24-hour function, settable with the pusher near 8:00. Designed by Marc Newson. In case it's not obvious from the strap shot, Marc went on to work on the Apple Watch, and he took the design for the strap along with him. The Ikepod brand was rebooted last year with new owners (again) and they were not able to offer the original strap design on their watches. Too bad! But it's nice having an original, however quirky it might be.


----------



## navara




----------



## Aggie88

41Mets said:


> Wore a sort of matching green polo shirt today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I notice you have your preferred pronouns on your badge. I've never seen that before.

Great watch!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## schumacher62

Armitron Adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## 41Mets

Aggie88 said:


> I notice you have your preferred pronouns on your badge. I've never seen that before.
> 
> Great watch!


I removed the badge because 8 didn't realize so much if it showed. I put the pronouns when I saw another teacher with it, and I found value in it and decided to do it myself. We have students who use all sorts of different pronouns and I want them to know that I am an ally.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

41Mets said:


> I removed the badge because 8 didn't realize so much if it showed. I put the pronouns when I saw another teacher with it, and I found value in it and decided to do it myself. We have students who use all sorts of different pronouns and I want them to know that I am an ally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You must be a very empathetic teacher.


----------



## jkpa

Just came in



What a Speedy Team!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Opensider




----------



## Pazzo




----------



## MuckyMark

Watching election results.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Guanqin GJ16046


----------



## Madcatblue39

Cree!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie k28









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## titusdelossantos

Opensider said:


> View attachment 14566479


Same design, other brand.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Stowa flieger 40 klassik old logo 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## LowIQ

Can't decide today....









Background painting by Kazimir Malevich 1931....


----------



## dwilliams851

Bremont today.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos C

Good Morning!


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## American Jedi

JLC DSC


----------



## anrex

tu1


----------



## krockwood




----------



## 59yukon01

Still a favorite after 4 1/2 years.


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sternglas Zirkel Gen2


----------



## Skellig

SBGN009G.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## iiirrrvvv

Explorer Tuesday


----------



## mleok

Halios Seaforth Bronze with Green Sunburst dial, which I just received a few days ago.


----------



## xiv

Junghans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Smiths PRS-29b from Timefactors w/an Erika's Original strap ...


----------



## 41Mets

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with Herodia









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## judg69

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual :


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## dart1214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orisginal

Timeless 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star




----------



## JonS1967

American Jedi said:


> JLC DSC


So hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

WIttnauer w/miyota movement


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna today. Just love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## castlk




----------



## ReactorMonk




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

JonS1967 said:


> So hot!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Opensider




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stevarad

Poljot international, mechanical alarm watch.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21

Managed to pick up this brand new 39.5mm Eterna Matic chronometer 300...... 1576.41


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor North Flag on Tudor rubber


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## WatchHoliday

RADO Golden Horse


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brrrdn

CHOPARD 1000 Miglia :]


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## georgeoa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## thefatslice

Rolex 1630. Needs work but I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## daveolson5

Glashutte Original sport


----------



## Rotaz

Cheesesteak and G-SHOCK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my Hercules tonight had her since 2001 and she has held up beautifully


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Orange lighting with orange highlights









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Blue OP39.


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino black


----------



## ronkatct

Bambino black

View attachment 14571849


----------



## Javyy




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jfwund

Enjoyed how the sun played with the simple dial of the Speedmaster today. Depending on the angle, it looked grey, black, or even a deep brown...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## stevarad

Poljot titanic,mechanical chronograph 3133 movement. All in titanium.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62

skx011j1 in a newly arrived erikas mn strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## anrex

thq


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

mid day switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

anrex said:


> thq


Love the watch strap combo:-!


----------



## Relo60

Thursday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## blueradish

Gorgeous fall day with my NeckyZips Bomb Timer


----------



## That_Turtle




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Jeep99dad

FREEDIVER tonight


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## netsurfr

This one showed up in the mail today...


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## issey.miyake

Wife bought me this


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cajun1970




----------



## 41Mets

Today's watch

What should I wear Sat to the wind up festival in NYC?

Glashutte-Original, Triton, or Sinn?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## jah

Mont Blanc bronze!


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Nicolas

Just got this Citizen Promaster Tough today. The minute hand's lume is blue, the rest green. This color difference is not obvious in the photo unfortunately.


----------



## schumacher62

armitron adventure solar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

O39 in blue at dusk earlier. Extremely different depending on light

.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Goer 375


----------



## ck13

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## schumacher62

Raketa Amphibia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Stowaaaaa all the way









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk
instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Snowflake on a light brown strap.


----------



## projekt-h

This ol' oversized thing today










Not sure why that uploaded as potato quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Been in the watch box for too long. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## CFK-OB

Omega









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## brash47

41Mets said:


> Today's watch
> 
> What should I wear Sat to the wind up festival in NYC?
> 
> Glashutte-Original, Triton, or Sinn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wear 2, one on each wrist.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

brash47 said:


> Wear 2, one on each wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thought about that.. But then I need to take one off when trying on watches

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

That's what an ankle is for!!!!! Jk. Wear the GO...

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ollech and Wasj P-101 on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF. Headed to the mountains tonight  can't wait to be there. Cabin in the middle of nowhere, no cell reception and Wi-Fi


----------



## andsan

Glashütte vintage


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

schumacher62 said:


> Raketa Amphibia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What's your impression? I hear these are bullet proof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## JonS1967

tartine.74 said:


>


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Ollech and Wasj P-101 on DrunkArtStraps canvas
> TGIF. Headed to the mountains tonight  can't wait to be there. Cabin in the middle of nowhere, no cell reception and Wi-Fi


Cool shots! Have a great time in the mountains!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

The first raindrops of the day are beginning to fall...


----------



## schumacher62

JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! What's your impression? I hear these are bullet proof.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i'm delighted! however i'm not certain this would have been my choice for an $800 purchase except i bought it at the peterhof factory while visiting two months ago. an amazing experience and a reminder and memory i can wear on my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## newhorizon

Zenith El Primero is on my wrist. Although, wrist Shot is from yesterday.


----------



## JonS1967

schumacher62 said:


> i'm delighted! however i'm not certain this would have been my choice for an $800 purchase except i bought it at the peterhof factory while visiting two months ago. an amazing experience and a reminder and memory i can wear on my wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen one in the flesh, but $800 seems reasonable to me for a watch with those specs.

Very cool that you picked it up at the factory. You're right that it will have more sentimental value. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Zach.A

BR 03-94 Rafale


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

15007 from mid 70's, has the 3035 movement. First movement to have quick change date, first used in 1500 series.


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac 53 Skin:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Friday😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Friday y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Rocky Mt Watch Co. Only in business for a short period of time.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## krockwood




----------



## dart1214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinderman

New pickup. Seiko H601-5480. Wears really comfortable


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## dmrrn782




----------



## Orisginal

GS SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Customized this strap...it was an inexpensive terribly plastic feeling strap I had laying around... I stripped the cheap looking "orange" paint that was covering the leather...and dyed it with brown shoe polish. I then sealed it with neutral wax/conditioner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Poljot albatros, 3133 mechanical chronograph, blue edition.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Glacier

Chilling at home after a long hot day out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

saq


----------



## ldo123




----------



## jfwund




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01

Saving the ocean watching football while my ass is planted on the couch.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## RSDA

Grandpa's Seiko. Cheaper than an Oyster Perpetual!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## eldridge214

Such a good fall watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!


----------



## krockwood

Sbdy015


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## gshock626




----------



## al358




----------



## pvflyer

New N old..original 1985 Seiko JDM-KANJI 300m 7549-7910 and the Seiko Solar Diver 200m not "Kanji" SNE535. Feels good and looks nice. But ain't the original..nuff said 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## SkiMon

Bb









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MeWatchYou

Vioviv said:


> Happy Friday y'all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSunWest

Omega Seamaster 33mm 1960s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSunWest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

SHO









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## SilverSurfer777

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great Sunday! This one is for sale in F29...


----------



## jovani




----------



## [email protected]

ETA 2892.A2


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Ottone

Q









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Today this one.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## RickHoliday

DMC inspired me to pull this one out of the back of the watch box! Enjoyed it in the rain today


----------



## warsh

New to me Oris 65










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

GP WW.TC









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tortugoala

Certina DS-1 chronometer. Accuracy is phenomenal; loses less than 1 second a day.


----------



## tortugoala

Curse of the double post


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sickondivers

#Traser


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets

Really liking the way this looks on the blue gray Europelli strap.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

solar expedition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## Javyy




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I have been wearing this nice watch the last few days. Gotta say I've owned it for over a year and a half; finally it is getting some wrist time.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133 chronograph, gold/silver/ blue combo.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MDT IT

Bright Monday , top.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

m1


----------



## VicLeChic

Avenger Seawolf


----------



## Kulprit

Monday. Why did it have to be Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jovani




----------



## Heljestrand

SBGX259


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

Beautiful day to wear the milgauss.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k

Steinhart Ocean 39 Explorer LE.
Yes, it is "just" a homage, but a damn beautiful one:


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## mich.g.pan

Esq Movado.


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 14583583


----------



## Venkat

Ralph Lauren Today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

The original 1st gen Halios Seaforth gilt fixie. A real classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## eldridge214

Helping me through my Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday! Should that be a thing?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

Haven't decided yet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Vintage week is over. I think we'll go with bracelets this week.


----------



## Javyy




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## brash47

Just arrived in the mail!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780 for day 2 of this week


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Wolfsatz

W'bury by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Aggie88

New arrival, the Yema Superman Bronze


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## anrex

tu


----------



## Sugman

Just put it on a Bonetto Cinturini 324...I think I like it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Kulprit

I spent an hour or two perusing the wares of an eBay seller that seems to specialize in vintage divers. Luckily for me:

1) they were all grossly overpriced;

2) I already own a few vintage divers;

3) I'm selling the aforementioned vintage divers because they're all too small for my gorilla wrists; and

4) so I have to content myself with vintage-inspired modern watches such as this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The beautiful Bauhauss styled Sternglas Zirkel Gen2, which has an upgraded thinner case, movement (9015) and the date at 6 now.


----------



## jovani




----------



## brash47

Speedie Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Bracelet week continues with a short-lived and long forgotten micro. While the dial needs a lot of work the quality of the case and the bracelet is incredible.


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

lo_scrivano said:


>


I really like this one. Very nice indeed. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14584833


Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## PKC

One of my all time favorite.


----------



## Glencoe

My first attempt at doing a watch mod (in progress)... on list of things to try while on vacation


----------



## MeWatchYou

Seamaster 300 yesterday, today and probably tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313




----------



## asingh313

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14584687


Lovely


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

#AirKing (shout out to 02strapswatchbands on eBay for this Italian top grain nubuck strap)


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This was today. Typed a lot so took it off.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Orisginal

SMPc this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

41Mets said:


> This was today. Typed a lot so took it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Love this watch! does it have a display caseback?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Mr Auto said:


> Love this watch! does it have a display caseback?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!

No display back. Probably to both give it its good WR rating and be faithful to the original. This is the back.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## berkjewel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Javyy




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Trexweightlifting




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Fjallrav

Lots of snow today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780 for day 3 of this week


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## brrrdn

Seamaster GMT =]


----------



## stevarad

Poljot...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tongdaeng

Baby Bronzo...!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Tudor BB GMT today


----------



## drDuka

Waiting for winter









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## pardayan




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## anrex

we


----------



## thejames1

Monta Oceanking









@thejames80


----------



## Jeep99dad

Oris 65 on a DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## chili1619




----------



## thefatslice

DA36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Sometimes you just need to roll with a nice classy affordable.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Happy hump day y'all. Wristcheck&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

Halloween prep....


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## RickHoliday

tartine.74 said:


>


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing...i had to google the brand and they have some wonderful choices


----------



## franco60

Daytona and my wonderful cat Sammy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam

Timex MK under my vintage






flannel shirt


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dmrrn782




----------



## 41Mets

Two different green / blue dials, same watch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

birthyear watch, on a Colareb vegan strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## fatalelement

Speedy today (it's been a while!)

View attachment DSC02087.jpg


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## Tongdaeng

The Calibre Royal Manuel is an awesome watch, and I think Pequignet deserves more recognition than it gets. That is an awful lot of watch for the price! The Calibre Royal movement is really impressive.


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780 for day 4 of this week


----------



## stevarad

Seiko 5 snzh, fff mod...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PAM233


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

It's a wet and warm Halloween; the worst possible weather combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks👻🎃🎃🎃


----------



## jojoinnit

A lovely little vintage worldtimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Gray dial for a gray gloomy rainy Halloween.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Northflag on Pelagos rubber


----------



## JonS1967

New purchase.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

First trip with this beauty, we'll see how it goes.










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## schumacher62

happy halloween!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Halloween!


----------



## blueradish

Bracelet week continues


----------



## eldridge214

Chocolate on Halloween










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnwatches123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

IG @mcnutwaffle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

New Bund strap for the TC2!


----------



## Orisginal

SBGE249









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara




----------



## 1feelingleft

Team dressed up as MiB. Felt this worked well.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139

My rare Pulsar diver with Seiko 7546 movement.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Happy Halloween!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton subphotique again today. It's been rainy so I've not work my watches on straps the past few days.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Javyy




----------



## ReactorMonk




----------



## ronkatct

Bing 'er


----------



## Ed.YANG

This week's wear
Started with the 100yr T-house
































...ends with another T-house that will reach 100yrs old in another... 7yrs?








:-d​


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780 for day 5 of this week


----------



## jovani




----------



## Glacier

Tired at work. Been such a long week. I need a break. I bet the watch needs a break too... We're in this together hang in there buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Just realized I've had this watch 3 years already....time flys.


----------



## stevarad

Poljot international, 3133 mechanical chronograph, with beautiful dial...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011

Had this watch one day, and the only way it would fly would be via Aeroflot on a heavy lift!!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## daveswordfish

This is now (well, not anymore)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

fw


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Kulprit

I'm bringing nothing new to the table today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

armitron adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Love this guy. Easily my fav diver.


----------



## guspech750

It's a meteorite kind of day.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## rickpal14

Been awhile since she has had some wrist time. Deserves more!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Self build. Uses a 7734









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dougiebaby

Happy November All!




























With its brothers & sisters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnwatches123

This one was feeling left out, hadn't taken it out of the case in awhile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Titus Calypsomatic on a Cheapest NATOs strap








@thejames80


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sinn today.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## Glacier

Relaxing Sat morning~~~
(Seiko Saturday)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## JonS1967

Even though my taste has been moving away from larger watches for the past several years, I'm smitten with this one. The finishing is fantastic and the in house column wheel flyback chronograph movement is smooooth. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

yankeexpress said:


> Just realized I've had this watch 3 years already....time flys.


Eternas are highly underrated watches. Nice choice!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## abkdt41

A diver on this wet rainy day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Weissen




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Acquired yesterday


----------



## stevarad

Vintage sea-gull.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob

Longines on newly dyed (once terrible orange) leather. Lil coffee, olive oil and black and brown leather dye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## texag03

Evant Decodiver


----------



## bdizzle

New addition.









Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## brash47

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14595319


What watch is this?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## RhinestoneChow




----------



## Robotaz

I'm really just wearing one watch these days.


----------



## ronsetoe

Beautiful fall day and burgundy just feels right today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tiki5698

Sunny day!


----------



## RickHoliday

Heljestrand said:


> Acquired yesterday
> View attachment 14595139


Congratulations and enjoy! GS dials are incredible.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Badbebe

acquired on Halloween









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

New seiko SOLAR 200m tuna can olive army green with NATO olive green nylon strap 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

krockwood said:


> View attachment 14594003
> View attachment 14594005




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## gshock626




----------



## bazza.




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my new just purchased this afternoon Grand Seiko SBGR311  I'm super excited. I've only gone to the AD four times to try it on among other GS 









Oh and I did wear my Doxa 1200pro on the orange zodiac tropic earlier


----------



## JonS1967

Swapped the Milanese for WatchGecko Milanese. It's definitely lighter and maintains the vintage diver look. I'm very happy with how this looks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

A little microbrand action, today...


----------



## Mr Auto

Triumph today









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 41Mets

I feel a bit naked as I'm watch less writing this, but I wore this this morning and early afternoon.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my new just purchased this afternoon Grand Seiko SBGR311  I'm super excited. I've only gone to the AD four times to try it on among other GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I did wear my Doxa 1200pro on the orange zodiac tropic earlier


Congratulations and enjoy! What a beautiful dial!


----------



## Jeep99dad

RickHoliday said:


> Congratulations and enjoy! What a beautiful dial!


Thank you very much  finally made the GS club


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## al358

Going with my Squale Pepsi on brown leather strap having a few beers and peanuts


----------



## projekt-h

Just picked this up today. Really happy with it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## usaomil

pojekt-h said:


> Just picked this up today. Really happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool piece, what model is this? May I asked where did you buy this from? Thanks !


----------



## Orisginal

Rangeman at the gym

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


>


I never get tired of this one. Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1

Flightmaster


----------



## jah

Seiko 5


----------



## Glencoe

Enicar sherpa 350 (space-age case), just received today


----------



## Fjallrav

Love the lume on my 2254.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## JonS1967

Gave this new arrival a test drive today. I love the domed dial and the beautiful shade of blue. Couldn't remove the bracelet though; was hoping to put on a leather strap. I've never had trouble removing a bracelet before so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Been away from the forums a couple weeks for a trip back home to check up on my properties and handle some things. I brought 3 watches. Wore the Explorer II, took a G-Shock Mudman (not pictured), and brought along the Casio SGW-100 which proved to be a rather convenient travel companion.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Skeptical

Out for a walk with the Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

Oldy from the nineties today.


----------



## Jo Hande

Today Seiko SNKL07 blue!







Jo


----------



## Danger135

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## 41Mets

Milly









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## schumacher62

about to go for a walk. super beautiful in SJC today!

Sent from work


----------



## victarro




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## RickHoliday

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

Reliable on our DST Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Can't seem to take this one off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Knives and Lint

Back to the old favorite b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee

Gin d'Ungava with Dagaz Typhoon II to end the weekend









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

My new BB41 at B-52's Brewery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

usaomil said:


> Cool piece, what model is this? May I asked where did you buy this from? Thanks !


Thank you! It's a (discontinued) Seiko SNKK47, also called the "Seikonaut"

Got it from a local jeweler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

I should be home watching the race instead of shopping for puppy food...


----------



## thejames1

Oceanking and Tootsie Navigator for the weekend














@thejames80


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the PVD SCURFA ND to do yard work this afternoon


----------



## Georgy_Karas




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## brrrdn

OMEGA Seamaster GMT :]


----------



## BigEd

Aramar Artic Marine courtesy of Redzebra


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Jack646




----------



## oso2276

Promethus Baiji









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## issey.miyake

Borrowed this one and now I need to add one to my collection!


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## stevarad

Poljot international mechanical alarm, 2612 movement. Transsiberian railway commemorative watch. It is the longest railway in the world..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Calumets

Rado Captain Cook 37.3mm. Desk diving today...


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Grand Seiko SBGR311 to kick off the work week


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Quantumleap

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## anrex

mw


----------



## Ottone

The incredible Q










Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Heljestrand

Always obsessing over the latest purchase as usual...


----------



## brash47

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Grand Seiko SBGR311 to kick off the work week


Beautiful watch!!!! Condolences on the work week.....

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

brash47 said:


> Beautiful watch!!!! Condolences on the work week.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


thank you  the watch helps. Can't stop staring at it


----------



## daveolson5

17014 WG and SS


----------



## mnwatches123

One of my new favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## iiirrrvvv

Went with my Eterna on a new strap


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Sugman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mich.g.pan

Casio workhorse....


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Monday. I love how this dial looks different depending on the light conditions. 









I'm digging the curved dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

Pr 516








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRama




----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## VicLeChic

YM 116622


----------



## MikeSunWest

Bulova Accutron tuning fork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

I am going to take a nap, so I have one of my 'napping watches' on, Timex Expedition Indiglo :






Full Dial Indiglo is great for naps and bedtime!, judg69


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62

titanium INOX

Sent from work


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Stretch44




----------



## Javyy




----------



## 41Mets

Green









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## BigEd

Change from Orient Blue Mako to Christopher Ward C60 Trident GMT 600


----------



## stevarad

Poljot basilika golden age, 31679 movement. Poljot masterpiece.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Calumets

Glycine Airman 8


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## oso2276

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## mydemise

Yesterday:


----------



## mydemise

Today:


----------



## Zelig

This NATO has been a game changer for the LLD. Nice that just a few bucks on Amazon can make a watch feel completely new.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## system11

Poljot International Basilika chronograph, apparently some of the last 3133s ended up in these.


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

CW Trident Bronze :]


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Orangez

Lorus Lumibrite for the late hours









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough

Sent from work


----------



## iiirrrvvv

haven't worn my Ball watch in awhile


----------



## JonS1967

Zelig said:


> This NATO has been a game changer for the LLD. Nice that just a few bucks on Amazon can make a watch feel completely new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a great looking watch! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

system11 said:


> Poljot International Basilika chronograph, apparently some of the last 3133s ended up in these.


Very cool looking watch! I just saw this model for the first time yesterday on Julian's site. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Still enjoying this beautiful Eterna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

iiirrrvvv said:


> haven't worn my Ball watch in awhile
> View attachment 14603671


beautiful! would love to see a night time shot of that watch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Eterna on MN strap


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Jack646




----------



## Javyy




----------



## RSDA

Newly arrived Seiko SNXS79 on a Eulit Perlon. $79.99, yo!


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## franco60

Vintage Darwil 20 atmos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatslice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Scale

vintage TH 1000 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Black5

Tag Heuer
Carrera Calibre 16 
Monaco Grand Prix
LE.











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## VicLeChic

YM 116622


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the GS SBGR311


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jovani




----------



## IAmScott

Titanium Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Same ole same ole........


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

w


----------



## twistedarts

and for my submission...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## iiirrrvvv

Explorer on a tweed strap. I think I might need to buy some more textile straps.


----------



## brrrdn

GS Spring Drive GMT =]


----------



## JonS1967

B&R today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Nice clear picture purposely made hazy by Tapatalk in the hopes of earning some premium membership $ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Fjallrav

Seamaster 2254.5 and also matching my office decor today unintentionally 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88

JonS1967 said:


> B&R today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That B&R chronograph is SHARP! I love that new Bellytanker Bronze too...


----------



## El-Duderino

BLNR today.


----------



## JonS1967

Thank you! I've had it for about 15 years. I love the clarity of the dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojoinnit

Putting a new strap on this tomorrow since the pointy end is irritating me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

AnOrdain enamel dial in moss green today.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mr Auto

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you! I've had it for about 15 years. I love the clarity of the dial.


I'm not a chrono guy but this is one of the best chronos I've seen to be fair along with Sinns 356. Very legible.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Mr Auto said:


> I'm not a chrono guy but this is one of the best chronos I've seen to be fair along with Sinns 356. Very legible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Over the years I have considered selling this watch several times. But when I take it out of the watch box and look at it, the dial just overtakes me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Speedmaster '99 and Clubman Cooper D


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sun's up &#55356;&#57118;.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Apologies for the double post, no idea what happened there!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## twistedarts

ok so well I gather might as well post here too...... Casio MTD1051.


----------



## twistedarts

ok so well I gather might as well post here too...... Casio MTD1051.
View attachment 14608331


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## ChronoTraveler

This one:


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## anrex

th1


----------



## Heljestrand

Down with brown


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Grand Seiko SBGR311 this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Heljestrand said:


> Down with brown
> View attachment 14608457



Good choice


----------



## thejames1

Seiko Kakume








@thejames80


----------



## Kulprit

I'm so tempted to mix things up but I'm trying to force myself to stick to one watch (not counting dress watch) so that I can more easily let go of most of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## ShdwFX

It's been a while but the Astron is back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Vintage all original 1968 DB wearing his Longines Flagship Heritage.


----------



## tmnc

A blue kinda day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

A different oysterquartz this morning


----------



## Calumets




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14607929


Love this model! Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

mtbmike said:


>


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

thejames1 said:


> Seiko Kakume
> View attachment 14608493
> 
> 
> @thejames80


How cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Madison today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

Loving this one 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Snake!


----------



## jatherly

Crepas Scuba 500 on B&R bands strap.


----------



## Vioviv

Mr Jones today ...


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Full moon on the way.


----------



## bdizzle

Loving the !









Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## abkdt41

bdizzle said:


> Loving the !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @drwatcherman


Beauty!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Excellence all around


----------



## blueradish

Fantastic new arrival today. Smaller than I'm used to but when you're this cool exceptions are made.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## William LaRoque

Speedmaster Professional Mark II 





​


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## American Jedi

Pelagos LHD


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ShdwFX

Catching up on some work that could have probably been done during another time I was posting wrist shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## projekt-h

It's weird wearing something that I actually am concerned about scratching and banging up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relaxing with my son routing against my former team (the San Diego Chargers). Yes that's right, a former Charger fan routing for the Raiders to beat the Chargers! The only thing more gratifying than a Charger loss, is wearing this beautiful Super Kontiki 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Alpha chronograph with excellent seagull st1903 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Happy Flieger Friday boys!! 









instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Badiker

Airman


----------



## Tongdaeng

Yema Superman Bronze


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## VicLeChic

Still on my wrist, five days straight. What's wrong with me? Am I cured?








YM 116622


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Seiko 7016-8001


----------



## pardayan




----------



## DMCBanshee

First snow of the year... Beating the winter with Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA


----------



## Calumets

Military vibe...


----------



## Vioviv

Timex!


----------



## JonS1967

I'm really enjoying this blue dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julien Portside

????????? @??????.????????


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Norqain


----------



## AC_Rider

Seiko SARB033 on the way to work.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## RSDA

In-house movement, sunburst dial, day/date, running at -0.5 spd...and $70! Hard to beat.

SNXS79 on Eulit Perlon. Nice 60s/70s vibe.


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> I'm really enjoying this blue dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one sweet hunk o' stainless steel ...


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 41Mets

Halios bronze just arrived. It is, in fact, beautiful.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## jah

These just in!


----------



## DiverBob

gshock626 said:


>


Prettiest watch ever.


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> That is one sweet hunk o' stainless steel ...


Thanks for saying so. Funny, I just switched to this Hadley Roma leather strap. I think it adds a little extra dimension to the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Simply gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

whatever timex was trying to do here, i love it! $15 for the watch, $15 for the strap!

Sent from work


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Showing the Blumo some love today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Grand Seiko SBGR311 this morning.


I was visiting my AD today, and another customer came in wearing this same watch. Oh my God! It is so beautiful in person! I am assuming you are over the moon with it. It's the first time I have seen a Grand Seiko in the fflesh Very impressive indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> I was visiting my AD today, and another customer came in wearing this same watch. Oh my God! It is so beautiful in person! I am assuming you are over the moon with it. It's the first time I have seen a Grand Seiko in the fflesh Very impressive indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing  I am over the moon... no regrets using the funds and postponing my sub purchase. It's high quality from case to movement


----------



## taegel9

Flieger Friday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## William LaRoque

Squale 1545 this evening​
View attachment 14612165​


----------



## rxmar23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> It's amazing  I am over the moon... no regrets using the funds and postponing my sub purchase. It's high quality from case to movement


I'm so happy to hear you like it, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Chilly night with a "meh" cigar and staring at the remains of multiple janky BMWs all over the floor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal

Tudor Black Bay 41


----------



## Drudge

Sitting here at home all bundled up and sick with the SKX


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## franco60

IWC Spitfire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133, with rope design.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JohnnyKarate




----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Mhutch

MK II Hellion


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 41Mets

Canada and New Jersey come together









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday:-!


----------



## Quantumleap

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14612779


The more you wear that, the more I think I need one! Beautiful!


----------



## Quantumleap

Three color theme today; blue, white, and brown.


----------



## BigEd

Borealis Sea Diver


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## marcoscova

Cadisen









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Zach.A




----------



## JonS1967

I'm loving this Eterna!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Honeymoon period with the Navitimer.

Never been a fan of complicated dial or slideruler bezel but this one is pretty special.

Subburst reverso panda, turned sundials with the proper hands and golden wing "B"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Uno mas foto

Was on the fence about then NT vs Chronomat before pulling the trigger on the Navitimer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## al358

Found this new in the box while cleaning my desk. Forgot I had it, threw in a new battery and off she went. Have a great day!


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9650 Titanium PVD​




​


----------



## El-Duderino

Enjoy my likely blurry pic of the CK thanks to Crapatalk trying to extort money out of me.


----------



## 59yukon01

Three-peat.


----------



## cmann_97

JonS1967 said:


> Gave this new arrival a test drive today. I love the domed dial and the beautiful shade of blue. Couldn't remove the bracelet though; was hoping to put on a leather strap. I've never had trouble removing a bracelet before so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful dial!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling SOA 42 blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

You never forget your first love...(yes worn and photographed Thurs but back again today)


----------



## schumacher62

armitron adventure solar

Sent from work


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

So versatile is this one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangez

Russian diver on very comfortable rubber tonight...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 41Mets

Thoughts on the canvas versus rubber strap?









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

BB on NATO for a little family time this morn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

Just waiting for my flight, with my two travel necessities...


----------



## pvflyer

It is growing on me 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

seiko solar and taschen

Sent from work


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ck13

Dressing up the tool.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Vintage Zenith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## leo1790

Fell in love with this one again after simply putting it on a black rubber strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## J.D.B.

The second hand hits every mark, too! Nice Miyota set-up


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

A Weiss choice today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## DiverBob

D1 Milano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig

One of my first watches, courtesy of my Dad. 
Quartz but still has a ton of charm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex dégradé Essence


----------



## FordHammie

Every day beater...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Vioviv

Explorer today ... have a peaceful Sunday y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 59yukon01

Just finished some yard work.


----------



## hun23

ii


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Three days in a row! Talk about sunburst!
It's also running at +/-. 05









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jkpa

Steinhart today


----------



## Watchfiend12

Beautiful day for a hike "Exploring"in WNC today!


----------



## jmariorebelo

jkpa said:


> View attachment 14616813
> 
> 
> Steinhart today


These hands are lovely, great size between them too. My one problem with Stowa A type classic fliegers is that the hour hand is a bit too long and the minute hand is a bit too short. This Steinhart is perfect in that regard.


----------



## jkpa

jmariorebelo said:


> These hands are lovely, great size between them too. My one problem with Stowa A type classic fliegers is that the hour hand is a bit too long and the minute hand is a bit too short. This Steinhart is perfect in that regard.


Thanks and I agree. I completely love the hand set.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Drudge




----------



## platinumEX




----------



## navara




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

Orthos Commander 300


----------



## Gfxdaddy




----------



## chptrk67




----------



## stevarad

Poljot nautilus, mechanical alarm with 2612 movement...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 41Mets

Squeeze this 22 mm gorgeous strap on my 21 mm. I don't love it when the Sun Burst shows because then the blues are a little bit off, but in most circumstances I think it looks tremendous.


----------



## anrex

mw


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Aggie88

Gfxdaddy said:


> View attachment 14617369
> 
> 
> View attachment 14617367
> 
> 
> View attachment 14617379


Love that Milgauss!


----------



## ajf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

D1 Milano Automatic


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Aggie88 said:


> Love that Milgauss!


Grazie! It's my favorite of the three variants, the most versatile IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough.

Sent from work


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01

Kept the red white & blue on for Veterans Day.


----------



## rxmar23

41Mets said:


> Thoughts on the canvas versus rubber strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I think the canvas really suits it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67

Hydroconquest on a snowy Chicago day.....


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## JonS1967

I'm loving this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Partitio - The dial and the hands remain true to the original 1930's design.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Thank you to all veterans and their families too.   
Seemed like the perfect watch, Zenith and WWP US only LE Cronometro


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Lange 1815









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Hmmm ... do I need to retire this shirt? I'm afraid so ...


----------



## JonS1967

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Lange 1815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Amazing! I love the elegant dial, and the movement is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14617677


Is that the Jazz edition? Did we just become best friends?


----------



## omeglycine

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Lange 1815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I am also open to being your best friend


----------



## Winstons88




----------



## andy_t

Baby Marinemaster. Sleek and classy!


----------



## andy_t

Baby Marinemaster killer lume!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Gfxdaddy




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## 41Mets

Lots of blue









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Stretch44

Speedy


----------



## BigEd

***** Flieger


----------



## Nikrnic

this









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening change to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

This one seems to be stuck on my wrist 

Pay no attention to the date. I did not set it.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr Auto

Have a great day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Tudor North Flag on rubber


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday❄&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday❄👍🖖🏼

View attachment 14620017


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01

18° with 1" of that white crap on the ground.


----------



## Aikidosan

Neckyzips prototype 1 of 1









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## gmads




----------



## anrex

TU`


----------



## JonS1967

Madison today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Aggie88 said:


>


Very nice! Love the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento

Autavia Viceroy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy




----------



## RickHoliday

Snow flurries in VA today!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## BigEd

Wednesday morning candidate - Obris Morgan Aegis


----------



## BigEd

Any suggestions as to how I can make the images smaller and orientated correctly


----------



## William LaRoque

Pam 312 on Jet Black Rubber B today





​


----------



## Chris Thorn

The Borealis Olipso prototype this is going to be one killer watch great price and perfect size .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

Chris Thorn said:


> The Borealis Olipso prototype this is going to be one killer watch great price and perfect size


I love to see Borealis watches in the wild and so well regarded by the community, makes me proud there's such a brand from my own country. And btw, Olisipo is the ancient name for Lisbon. Just a cool fact


----------



## 41Mets

This today. And a student said to me, nice watch!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

jmariorebelo said:


> I love to see Borealis watches in the wild and so well regarded by the community, makes me proud there's such a brand from my own country. And btw, Olisipo is the ancient name for Lisbon. Just a cool fact


Cool deal Carlos the owner is a cool guy , look for a review on my YouTube page The Watch Lounge soon . I got it sent from Random Rob I four familiar with his channel ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

A 1973 Hamilton W10-6645-99 for the British Army on a reproduction A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## jeffrx

Lorier Neptune with cool plexiglass









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## berni29

Hi

I'm wearing this quite a lot these days. Matches the feel in Hong Kong!










Actually it's great for exercise and on the Velcro strap attaches to bags and rucksack handles easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

the time, and 300 pounds of thyme.

Sent from work


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko SBGR311 today and gloves for the first cold day of the season.... Brrrr 26F feels like 19F. Need to move even more south


----------



## Mr Auto

Have a wonderful Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_t

Done for the day! Have a good one fellas!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ChronoTraveler

My favorite today:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Golden Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko/Polo Ralph Lauren


----------



## anrex

wr


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Arclite

Finally pulled the trigger on a SEIKO SRP043K1 "Spork".

It's everything I hoped it be.

This concludes my entry level collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## jmariorebelo

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from work


Do you think this is worth the money? Is the case hardened in any way? I'm thinking of maybe getting a new beater, and between the INOX in 37mm and a Citizen BM1290, the Victorinox is much more expensive.


----------



## omeglycine

Man it's cold today!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

andsan said:


> Zenith El Primero


Sweet! I love the cushion case and the dial. What a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Tanjecterly

On my honeymoon.


----------



## schumacher62

jmariorebelo said:


> Do you think this is worth the money? Is the case hardened in any way? I'm thinking of maybe getting a new beater, and between the INOX in 37mm and a Citizen BM1290, the Victorinox is much more expensive.


it's solid titanium. unsure if titanium is "hardened" but for under $300 new any scuffs and marks on the case will only add to the charm of using it as a daily wearer, once a week haha. citizen does mention their "super titanium" so maybe hardening is a thing. the sapphire helps, and to me it was well worth the price.

how much costs the citizen new? i love a solar watch!

Sent from work


----------



## jmariorebelo

I can get the Citizen for under €200 while the 37mm quartz INOX costs over €400. And yeah, if I'm going the quartz route, it will surely be something a little bit more special than run of the mill quartz.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## brash47

I dub today (for me at least)....World Time Wednesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## navara




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman

Wasn't planning on buying a new watch, today, but...


----------



## ronkatct

Blue


----------



## omeglycine

Sugman said:


> Wasn't planning on buying a new watch, today, but...
> 
> View attachment 14624305


I love that model. Congrats!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## medic1




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Vioviv

Arclite said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a SEIKO SRP043K1 "Spork".
> 
> It's everything I hoped it be.
> 
> This concludes my entry level collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had no idea this watch existed. I thought Sporks were modded SKXs or SNKs devised as homages to the Sinn 556. 
Now I'm gonna be looking for this watch for the next few months ... 
Sigh ... my entry level collection will never be complete ...


----------



## al358

SWI this evening


----------



## 41Mets

Milgauss today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Fortis Cosmonaut's with Lemania 5100 Center Seconds Chronograph


----------



## Nikrnic

Zblue one









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Vintage Girard Perregaux Gyromatic HF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad

Nikrnic said:


> Zblue one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Those blue mils are 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough









Sent from work


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## omeglycine

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14625329


That's a cool shot!


----------



## hammerofthegods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

thr


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## franco60

16200









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Heljestrand

GS 20th Anniversary


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hammerofthegods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

59yukon01 said:


>


Perfect on that bracelet! Nice!


----------



## 59yukon01

Heljestrand said:


> Perfect on that bracelet! Nice!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## IAmScott

TSAO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Loving this little SNXS79. Subtle sunburst dial. It's the $79 lovechild of an Oyster Perpetual and a SBDX031. ;-)

Running at -1 spd, unlike all my other much more expensive watches.

On a Eulit Perlon, the most awesome strap ever invented in the history of the world.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JonS1967

To start the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

S100 today.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Heljestrand said:


> GS 20th Anniversary
> View attachment 14625627


Absolutely stunning and so classy, maybe one day!!!! That GS is right up there with my all time want and need watch.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## sticky

Bit of Pointer Moon


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Vioviv

AT all week ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

65


----------



## JonS1967

Switched to this Pan Europ for work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Grand Seiko SBGR311 today. 
Gotta embrace the reflections


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ronkatct

Roman Bambino


----------



## Javyy




----------



## Arclite

I understand your quest! There are a few available on the common platform, but this one hails from a reputable U.K. source. It was still painful paying double for something I could have picked up in 2011.

The Spork hits all the right buttons for me, but I still want a Sinn 656/7...I'll get a leather strap similar to the 656 for now and the Z20 that also came with it.

But I do love the diver/flieger-ness if this thing!

Good luck in your quest!!



Vioviv said:


> I had no idea this watch existed. I thought Sporks were modded SKXs or SNKs devised as homages to the Sinn 556.
> Now I'm gonna be looking for this watch for the next few months ...
> Sigh ... my entry level collection will never be complete ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

A late night of work and the AR just sparkles. That seconds hand counterbalance is a treat too.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## househalfman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ck13

Picked this up on sale today. Such an underrated watch. Very comfy on the rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stevarad

Tissot stylist mechanical. I am just to lazy for date setting in vintage watches.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

38°C today in Perth, wearing the Blue dial Seiko 5 Sports SNZH53K1


----------



## mich.g.pan

Lorus/Seiko. 
You either Love or Hate green face watches.

mich


----------



## Bullet2thTony

Rocking the minty fresh Traska to the store on this cool crisp morning down here in the dirty south!


----------



## Bullet2thTony




----------



## titusdelossantos

Seamaster 300 Chrono TI today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Friday


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Kulprit

I liked this photo so much from yesterday that I think I'll use it again (since it's the same watch again today).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS Whirlpool Cookie


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## byunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

Vintro Le Mans 1952


----------



## Relo60

😊😊😃Friday🖖🏼


----------



## sickondivers

#Oris Sixty-Five


----------



## sf16

"Stepchild" of the Trilogy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Just arrived!!! Surprised with a hat in box also. So cool! Happy Friday!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## DVR

I am enjoying my Tudor North Flag today


----------



## Calumets




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Tiffany special


----------



## DVR

JonS1967 said:


> Happy Friday!


Eterna is such an underrated brand, congrats on a stunning classic!


----------



## ronkatct

Sunshine day


----------



## brash47

Got this recently...I like it. Not sure I love it, so it might be a catch and release. I do like the contrasting blue in different light









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

This was AT week ... I have enjoyed it so much that I might make it AT month ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## cdnitguy




----------



## Pilgrim7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## CFK-OB

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967

DVR said:


> Eterna is such an underrated brand, congrats on a stunning classic!


Thank you! I couldn't agree more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA #ElectricBlue


----------



## thejames1

Monta Oceanking








@thejames80


----------



## franco60

Lemania 1431









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Glycine moonphase









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel




----------



## Tongdaeng

SD


----------



## ven




----------



## Dan J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Trotters

Vintage Omega 1967 Constellation 'C' shape









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

solar and radio controlled in a small vintage looking package.

Sent from work


----------



## Scale

planet ocean 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still in winter mode&#8230; Artego 500m


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## TexasTee

*This just in........IN-CRE-IBLE PIECE!
















*


----------



## aguila9

A little "Arnie" action at less than lethal force class.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## watch1440

Breitling Navitimer 806 Circa 1960'


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist




----------



## stevarad

Vintage vostok komandirskie. Ussr period









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RSDA

I think I've bought and sold the 009 more frequently than any other model over the years. Now that they've been discontinued, this one will be a keeper.

Just brings a smile to my face. Happy little watch.


----------



## franco60

Love me some tritium!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Dive extensions are good for winter hiking too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

I can't get enough this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

ESQ Movado.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still hanging out with the new Nodus Duality but I decided to put it on a grey canvas for today


----------



## Nikrnic

Right now









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Bulova Americano


----------



## Fleet Fox

Tetra Gangreserve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## geekycabdriver

this right now


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko H556 Baby Arnie for drill weekend.

Background are my 12Ns.

Essayons









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesT1978

41Mets said:


> This today. And a student said to me, nice watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yep, that really is nice watch... so much so that I had to do a bit of google research to see if it's something I could acquire - but it's a bit out of my price range at the moment! A stunning piece though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

JamesT1978 said:


> Yep, that really is nice watch... so much so that I had to do a bit of google research to see if it's something I could acquire - but it's a bit out of my price range at the moment! A stunning piece though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understood. Went well out of my comfort zone on that one.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Badbebe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

.


----------



## JonS1967

Still wearing this. Will probably make an evening change to something for the night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## islands62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## CFK-OB

SOH









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

CFK-OB said:


> SOH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


What an amazing photo! Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Wore this today...









...Photo from a previous date.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Barge




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## fatalelement

New arrival... Yema Navygraf Heritage. Smaller (39mm), which is a nice change of pace these days for divers. They get bigger and bigger every year. This one is a keeper! In-house movement and lumed sapphire bezel.


----------



## blueradish




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scale

Good morning from Slovenia 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

German OSCO (Otto Schlund) with poljot 3133 movement..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## copperjohn

Put this on yesterday. Still wearing it this morn.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Relo60

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*



NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14633775
> View attachment 14633777


Miss mine. Hard to come by.:-!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday🙏🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*



Relo60 said:


> Miss mine. Hard to come by.:-!


Yeah ! You sold yours I guess ?


----------



## Relo60

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Yeah ! You sold yours I guess ?


No, gave it away to my nephew, a budding watch collector😊.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## al358

Going with my CFB today. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*



Relo60 said:


> No, gave it away to my nephew, a budding watch collector😊.


That'll work !!


----------



## chrisduncan72

Blue Easy Reader on a suede strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro

Vegas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing my new Nodus Duality 12Hr today. They really hit it out of the park with this new release.


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## RickHoliday

Smiths today


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Vioviv

Happy Monday Eve!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> View attachment 14633789


I really like this model. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Only thing about this beauty is being bothered enough to set the date when you haven't worn it in a few days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## castlk




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## C4L18R3

Longines Czech Airforce today.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

JonS1967 said:


> I really like this model. What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it.

Especially the two tone blue colour. Of course I have only had it for a day but keeping excellent time. 40mm by 11mm height is just right for my 6.5" wrist. The dark blue quick release straps are curved which provides a better flow from the watch case down to the strap. The clasp tends to dig in to your skin if worn tight.

Overall, a great quality to price ratio with a manufacture movement, 5 days PR, Chronometer, 28000 vph, 3 year warranty (You have to register for the third year warranty).

Cheers?


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

GW-M5610RB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

Relo60 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Especially the two tone blue colour. Of course I have only had it for a day but keeping excellent time. 40mm by 11mm height is just right for my 6.5" wrist. The dark blue quick release straps are curved which provides a better flow from the watch case down to the strap. The clasp tends to dig in to your skin if worn tight.
> 
> Overall, a great quality to price ratio with a manufacture movement, 5 days PR, Chronometer, 28000 vph, 3 year warranty (You have to register for the third year warranty).
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing your thoughts on your beautiful watch. It has a lot going for it. I've thread about the movement and it sounds pretty special. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Junkers mechanical chronograph









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Rickster27b

Sea-Gull 1963 Hand-wind Chrono


----------



## andsan

Glashütte GUB


----------



## Takvorian

Rolex Sub Hulk


----------



## luth_ukail

Happy with it









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## IAmScott

Alpina this am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

mp


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap

Extra loud. New Strap!


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SRP043 (Spork) à la Sinn Modell 657.

I really like the Spork's bracelet; however, it's a bit much for my 6.75" wrist.

The Spork really hits all the buttons for me; it could benefit from a double AR coated crystal though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

New microbrand on the block - Aloha


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## mnf67

BWC chrono:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev

Geckota


----------



## C.V.

GS SBGJ203


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## 41Mets

My love









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Spork at night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

I'm a sucker for small seconds


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## projekt-h




----------



## byunts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Put the OEM Milanese bracelet back on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Stretch44




----------



## xiv

Strap change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough

Sent from work


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## Mr Auto

HKF today









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Maurice

(guilloche, sunburst, opaline)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## anrex

tuq


----------



## Kulprit

Same old same old....today with bonus glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

This is one that truly took me by surprise, I'm really enjoying it and loving the design. Tudor is such a great value imo, I'll likely add a couple more as funds become available, including the bronze BB on nato.


----------



## NatoChic

Omega Dynamic Chronograph on wrist for me today. This one was a grail for a while and is finally on wrist and I love it! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian




----------



## TNGriff

Hamilton "Jack Ryan"


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## skyboss_4evr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

It took me well over a year to find this one at a price I was happy to pay. Gotta say, it was well worth the hunt. Truly loving it so far....and not ashamed to go overboard with the pics....


----------



## ToBeDetermined

View attachment 14639215


----------



## BabyJoe




----------



## middlepath

SRPC35J1, my daily beater and a workhorse of a watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PRS-29B

Q


----------



## househalfman




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## eldridge214

Mercer on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## hopscottch

Caught them aligned










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Jeep99dad

Skytrain


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Blazersbill

Keep them coming.


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C XL Casino Royale


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie, handwinding movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Went with my GO today


----------



## schumacher62

i don't know why i waited so long.

Sent from work


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko SBGR311


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BabyJoe




----------



## corsokid

Hamilton X wind on Europelli strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Most of you know I'm a dial Guy through and through, and I love that you can take a picture with no special lighting, no filters, and still have something look this good!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

He's being bashful this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## oso2276

Oldie









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS & Brooks Brothers


----------



## gmads




----------



## Aggie88

At the United Club waiting to head to Athens, GA for the A&M - Georgia game (and a little golf and brotherhood)


----------



## DiverBob

Bulova Americano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

New and fun!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Pilotds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Grand Seiko SBGR311


I really like this one! Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orisginal

SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Lume shot with the Navygraf


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 41Mets

Milly









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Alpina









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurynfo

View attachment 14642823






View attachment 14642823


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## acl1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## DMCBanshee

Zixen DSR


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Had to put on a more business-boy watch to go do my lawyer schmoozing for the night at an Inn of Court event... au revoir, Yema!

On to a different French watch for the night


----------



## yngrshr

Trying out my new watch for the days the Explorer I needs a break. Have to say I'm quite impressed.


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MDT IT

Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia Neptune, automatic 2415 movement.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 41Mets

Sneak peak


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Duality today


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311 w/ Gentlemen's Set; Mappin & Webb


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Duality today


----------



## 59yukon01

Again for the 4th day......


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Relo60

😀😊Thursday 🖖🏼


----------



## projekt-h

Still on the ChronOris










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## castlk




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

This guy is a straight up scratch magnet. Took a polishing cloth to it for the first time the other day and was pleased with the results. Glad to see it back on wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## househalfman




----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer / miyota movement.


----------



## DiverBob

D1 Milano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Oris BC4


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Wearing my newly aquired Smith's PRS-29B.....a quality piece.


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc on OEM rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

The classic


----------



## JonS1967

Can't get enough of this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

White


----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence cosc dégradé dial. I freaking love this watch


----------



## Chris Thorn

Jeep99dad said:


> Formex Essence cosc dégradé dial. I freaking love this watch


Love the looks of these how do they wear ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

If I didn’t know better, I’d almost think my little buddy was starting to loose interest in the whole “New Watch!” thing. 

But he’s just trying to play it cool and relaxed in front of you guys. He’s still pretty pumped up about it....I can tell.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Chris Thorn said:


> Love the looks of these how do they wear ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris
It wears fantastic actually, it exceeded my expectations. It sits so nice and flat on my wrist. The bracelet is just the right thickness too, wears amazing. The links are fully articulated, it conforms to the wrist to perfection. I've felt the suspension case work on my wrist and it's quite cool.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## crashpad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

crashpad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! Great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## VicLeChic

Seawolf


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia 020 SE









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JOSE G

Zimbe









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Pandybelly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Kulprit

I don't think I've taken this watch off in two months. That kinda makes my WRUW posts feel lame.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

a Seiko!


----------



## 59yukon01

Too lazy to switch so one more day.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS Sixty-Five


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 41Mets

The real sub









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Happy Flieger Friday (for once I took the time to set correct date and day).


----------



## anrex

fq


----------



## kiwi71

Mark XV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Two weeks with the AT ... about +4 secs ...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## dinospumoni

Speedy!


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF 
Been a long and trying week, weekend cannot come soon enough. 
Something a little did rent today, Armand Nicolet MO2 with the ETA 2872

Have a great day. B


----------



## Vioviv

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> Been a long and trying week, weekend cannot come soon enough.
> Something a little did rent today, Armand Nicolet MO2 with the ETA 2872
> 
> Have a great day. B


Would love to hear more of your thoughts on this one. Long been attracted to the aesthetics ...


----------



## monza06




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## al358

Going with the Hercules today. Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Orisginal

Grand Seiko SBGE249, aka the Timeless Silver Blizzard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Pogue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## ARMADUK

SRP229 Baby Tuna


----------



## middlepath

SKX007 on Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap. Super comfy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazersbill

Insightful yea. I have had a few compelling ideas after seeing quite some pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## johnuf78

Zenith Defy 21 Chronograph on Custom Camille Fournet Strap.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

PO 2500


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1998 Tutima Military Chronograph 760-03.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## islands62

Happy Friday evening gentlemen.


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

SKXA53 Black Bullet


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on red Rubber B tonight





​


----------



## Cannes' times




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## marcoscova

Stuhrling









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## phosfiend

Not for everyone, but so happy I tracked one of these down. Linde Werdelin Spidolite SA


----------



## aguila9

Seiko Saturday, the Samurai getting out for a busy day.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Murph mod









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## visiblemode

Christopher Ward C7 Rapide Auto Chrono. Wear this one so often, I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach.A

The creamy 157...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zodiac SSW53 ND


----------



## ven

Afternoon change


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Super Ocean Abyss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## medic1

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one too...|>

My favorite watch of all time.....:-!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## medic1

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing my new Nodus Duality 12Hr today. They really hit it out of the park with this new release.


Love internal rotating bezels :-!.... great photography !


----------



## charger02

Yema Flygraf for a Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Movado Datron on rubba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## medic1

Tisell Homage


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## crashpad

Grinderman said:


> View attachment 14650407


Like the look of that on the Olive nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Out to dinner with family with this:-!

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the new silver dial/blue hands Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Axelay2003

Jeep99dad said:


> Chris
> It wears fantastic actually, it exceeded my expectations. It sits so nice and flat on my wrist. The bracelet is just the right thickness too, wears amazing. The links are fully articulated, it conforms to the wrist to perfection. I've felt the suspension case work on my wrist and it's quite cool.


Brice, do you have wrist shots?


----------



## Axelay2003

yankeexpress said:


> SKXA53 Black Bullet


Very nice combo! Where did you purchase the strap? Awesome!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Axelay2003 said:


> Brice, do you have wrist shots?


----------



## tiki5698

Been away from this watch for awhile, first thing I thought of when I put it on was, "my preccccccious" lol


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Relo60 said:


> Out to dinner with family with this:-!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday ????
> 
> View attachment 14650639


That's the one - just right


----------



## Axelay2003

Jeep99dad said:


>


Thanks! That looks super on the wrist.


----------



## kerobert

Modded EMG DL63 with polished hands.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Axelay2003 said:


> Thanks! That looks super on the wrist.


It's one of the best wearing watch I've had on the wrist. And that's a lot


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie k34









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## CWL34

1923 Silver Omega


----------



## Bonzodog

Squale 1521 with blue zuludiver rubber strap.


----------



## tartine.74

Where did I go yesterday ???


----------



## Karlisnet

Pam's time


----------



## johnuf78

Seamaster Diver 42mm Two Tone on Grey Rubber NATO


----------



## kz1000a2

Wanted a vintage Tudor Advisor. Didn't want to pay $700-$1500. Picked this up for $120, identical movement.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Going to have a look at the Planet Ocean leather + rubber integrated strap today. On the fence about it; last time I tried it on it looked great but was still a little too chunky for what I'm looking for, but I do like the integrated look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good morning folks


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Chronomat GT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Peets, of course. 
my 1980 HS graduation gift to myself. a 40 year old quartz running fabulously.

Sent from work


----------



## jbglock

Orient


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## William LaRoque

Speedmaster Professional Mark II this morning.





​


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from work


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning! Starting the third week of my AT-only experiment w/a strap change ... the closest I could find to the 19mm OEM rubber w/out spending big $$$ on the OEM...



















Gratifyingly, my spouse asked, "is that a new watch?" She then said she wants an AT as well. I said, "You can have this one when I'm dead or incapacitated and can't fight back," and she said, "Why can't I just borrow it?" Someday I might start a thread on my spouse's battered watches - she wears them like rented mules & the idea of my watch on her wrist for even a minute is terrifying ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## billbishere

Just got this in the mail and got the band changed.

love it so far!


----------



## billbishere

oops


----------



## al358

Going with an SWI LE today. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Madcatblue39

workouts done, time to bake


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RickHoliday

Trying a new single pass strap and loving it for my 8.5 in wrist


----------



## Zeroedout

No surprises here. I’ve had no desire to wear anything else this past week, so it looks like we’ll be extending our honeymoon a few more days.....you know, just to give ourselves a chance to get to know one another a little more intimately. 

Pics taken earlier, but I’m wearing it as type.


----------



## medic1

Zeroedout said:


> No surprises here. I've had no desire to wear anything else this past week, so it looks like we'll be extending our honeymoon a few more days.....you know, just to give ourselves a chance to get to know one another a little more intimately.
> 
> Pics taken earlier, but I'm wearing it as type.


That's great photography....:-! Beautiful watch.:-!

All you guys take great photos with creative backgrounds.... |>

All I have is this one I grabbed in front of my laptop with my point and shoot... hahaha.... not in the same league...


----------



## stevarad

Look at this beauty. NOS Soviet Raketa "big zero" watch wit dial made of semi-precious jade stone. Just beautiful.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sea Gull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60

Steinhart Ocean 39mm Premium 500 on Hirsch Blue Pure rubber:-!

😀😄Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Palmettoman

Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Zeroedout

Zelos Horizons...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! The Ming 17.06 Monolith


----------



## wannabeWIS

Nomos Tangente 38


----------



## Apia




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## franco60

Man, these fall colors and Ultraman!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MuckyMark

Dang DP. Added different pic


----------



## William LaRoque

Casio MDV106-1A on NATO at work today





​


----------



## Orisginal

Sinn 856 UTC this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## gpeg




----------



## 41Mets

A bit of green









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Zeroedout

41Mets said:


> A bit of green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


As always, great pics and a beautiful watch.

On a side note; I've got 10 bucks that says by tomorrow evening we have a "Watches and Vegetables" thread.

Lol, gotta be honest....seeing your GO paired with the broccoli cracked me up something fierce (in a good way). Definitely the first time I've seen the combination. It'll be interesting to see if catches on.


----------



## 41Mets

Zeroedout said:


> As always, great pics and a beautiful watch.
> 
> On a side note; I've got 10 bucks that says by tomorrow evening we have a "Watches and Vegetables" thread.
> 
> Lol, gotta be honest....seeing your GO paired with the broccoli cracked me up something fierce (in a good way). Definitely the first time I've seen the combination. It'll be interesting to see if catches on.


Happy to start it! I mean, what was I to do. I just gotten back after having done some grocery shopping, here was a big thing of green broccoli, and I was wearing my green watch. It only made sense!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 350623


----------



## comstar




----------



## stevarad

Blue amphibia...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mr Auto

S100.

Have a great day!


----------



## ven

Tissot prc200


----------



## Kulprit

Something different this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor North Flag still on Pelagos rubber


----------



## 59yukon01

Still love this watch even after 21 years.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Relo60

Love this time of the year🌬❄☃🍲🥘🏀⚽🏒💒🎄


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


>


This is very nice looking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Last day in the office this week.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## islander009

Sarb this Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Grinderman

Alsta Nautoscaph "Jaws"


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Zeroedout

40mm Zelos Horizons...


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this one Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Desk diving (but thinking amphibious thoughts) with my Gen II Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Little Roman one


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Geology Rocks

Oris Big Crown in Bronze on green suede.

FullSizeRender by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## RickHoliday

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm falling in love with that watch. Your photography is so much better that the stock photos. It's climbing to the top of my 2020 purchase list!


----------



## Earthbound

Perfect size for me and my only beads of rice bracelet. Really enjoy this one.


----------



## JonS1967

RickHoliday said:


> I'm falling in love with that watch. Your photography is so much better that the stock photos. It's climbing to the top of my 2020 purchase list!


Wow! Thanks for the nice compliment. This watch wasn't really even on my radar but I had a passing interest in it so when the price dropped on Ashford I took a chance on it. It has far exceeded my expectations. The in-house Spherodrive movement is fantastic. You can change the date anytime you want without damaging the mechanism. And it's just a knock out in person. I can't take my eyes off of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## RSDA




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yngrshr

A new gift.


----------



## erikclabaugh

Stowa Verus Grau


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## narhwale

Bathys 100f on SS








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

Filson beater - with the wrong date!😳


----------



## jah

IWC Spitfire


----------



## shadash




----------



## NatoChic

GShock on wrist! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Dakine234

Seiko skx007 mod to a Marine Master 300 with a Crystal Times case









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Boldr Mustang Chronograph


----------



## Meteorite

From this morning but still wearing!


----------



## schumacher62

in the AM.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## stevarad

Pryngeps.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## jmariorebelo

b'oris said:


>


Love the shape of these lugs


----------



## Frozentundra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Loving this one! Among my most comfortable watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Icehockeyboy

The Exy today, although I’ve used a photo I took a few days ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Icehockeyboy

Icehockeyboy said:


> The Exy today, although I've used a photo I took a few days ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Travel watch for Thanksgiving🦃🦃😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ven




----------



## merl

Instagram: watcher40


----------



## schumacher62

inclement weather gear. finally some rain in northern california.


----------



## oso2276

GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back from the Blancpain SPA, received an full mvt service.


----------



## Chris Thorn

About to head into work so the g shock of course









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## titusdelossantos

Armida A12


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## JonS1967

Diver 65 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Blue Water 500


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## sf16

Gray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Aggie88 said:


> [/Nice
> 
> Nice one Aggie,
> Superman bronze, is that the 39 or 41mm version.?
> Congrats
> G


----------



## omeglycine

Out of the 70+ watches I've owned and sold, I've only ever repurchased 2 (same model, not the exact same watch). Both Stowas. Here's #2, which just landed.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Aggie88

Watchcollector21 said:


> Aggie88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Nice
> 
> Nice one Aggie,
> Superman bronze, is that the 39 or 41mm version.?
> Congrats
> G
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man! It's the 39mm...I think that's about at the sweet spot for me.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


----------



## William LaRoque

Mark II back on the bracelet today.





​


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Glencoe

First time wearing my g shock to the office...


----------



## JonS1967

Vostok for the evening. I love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ck13

My first Vostok...loving it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST2505.


----------



## Pimmsley

Very nice day...


----------



## MDT IT

Hi, today my Top Diver SBDX001


----------



## medic1




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BabyJoe

Lorus RXF41AX7


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Jeep99dad said:


> Back from the Blancpain SPA, received an full mvt service.


Sooo nice....


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG007 Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Knives and Lint

Chillin' around the house today for the feast, wearing a birth year Timex. I have a spare one of these, so I'm tinkering with the idea of stripping the chrome off of one and going with the raw brass case. Perhaps a project forthcoming :think:


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Thanksgiving!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Vioviv

Happy Day of Giving Thanks!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Spitfire on Jack Foster strap


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## middlepath

Happy Thanksgiving 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Frozentundra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## J.D.B.

Couple fresh cells, a lengthy setting session and back in the race.


----------



## Kulprit

Happy Thanksgiving, fellow Americans!

Happy Thursday, the rest of you heathens. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## CWL34

Just received in the post today!


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## calangoman

That Helson lume...


----------



## William LaRoque

PAM 312 on black Rubber B for Turkey Day in the rain.





​


----------



## gshock626

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Happy Thanksgiving! Dinner time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mich.g.pan

gonna wear this Lorus/Seiko today.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Laco Petrol 40


----------



## Pimmsley

I love the USA...

Happy thanksgiving all !

Had an amazing first visit September - October this year...

Taken at Jimmy 25th Sep 2019

Bar 
15 Thompson St, Soho, New York,

Travel watch: 114060









Thanks to all US residents who made it such a fantastic visit ! 
(Everyone we met)


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Tissot T063.637.16.057.00


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## issey.miyake

Rocking the black steel square today!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## stevarad

Vostok aphibia, PAM style mod.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

ChronOris










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frozentundra

That orange 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Heljestrand

So far for the entire month of November....


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## blueradish

Happy accident this morning.


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Formex Essence COSC this morning. I love this watch and it may be the best wearing watch I've owned and has the most comfortable bracelet


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Black Friday! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

42mm Anonimo Epurato. I appreciate that they used a dark date-wheel as opposed to white, shows that they were paying attention to my posts over the years. I must be one of them “influencers” I’ve been hearing so much about.


----------



## 41Mets

So I've loved the look of the black Bay 58 but had not had a chance to put it on in person. Of course it's never available anywhere. Today I was at a Tudor dealer and asked if they'd ever had a black Bay 58 and they said, of course, that they had them in but only for special orders. Then they told me they actually had one in the back that had already been paid for and they were willing to take it out to let me try it on. It is not at all too small at 39 millimeters. In fact, here's a picture of the black Bay 58 and the pelagos. Even though my wrist can handle the fog has just signed, I actually prefer the black Bay 58 size. What are your thoughts?










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the Formex Essence COSC this morning. I love this watch and it may be the best wearing watch I've owned and has the most comfortable bracelet


Love that dial!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> So I've loved the look of the black Bay 58 but had not had a chance to put it on in person. Of course it's never available anywhere. Today I was at a Tudor dealer and asked if they'd ever had a black Bay 58 and they said, of course, that they had them in but only for special orders. Then they told me they actually had one in the back that had already been paid for and they were willing to take it out to let me try it on. It is not at all too small at 39 millimeters. In fact, here's a picture of the black Bay 58 and the pelagos. Even though my wrist can handle the fog has just signed, I actually prefer the black Bay 58 size. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hey, that's my watch you're trying on!  ..... Kidding of course. Looks great on your wrist! And it's a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Zeroedout

New strap just arrived, so I decided to make a mid-afternoon change to the SKX. I knew the colors were gonna be off when I ordered the strap, but am I crazy for diggin’ the way it looks anyway?

Open to any feedback here. Thanks.


----------



## Apia




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62

im anxious to see how this new to me perpetual calendar behaves at the end of the month.


----------



## jah

Spitfire


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JOSE G

Citizen Fugu









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Aggie88 said:


>


That is an awesome watch, great strap combo too, my grail list just grew.


----------



## Vioviv

Outside the OC Tanner store in Park City ... small shop, just Rolex, IWC & Cartier, but lovely people working there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Off to the tree farm today to cut our Christmas tree b-)


----------



## Stretch44

Speedy on my new EVA Mankey strap.


----------



## vexXed




----------



## castlk




----------



## Dakine234

Seiko custom diver









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Weissen




----------



## Itubij

Me and my best friend


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## Barge




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## av8tor86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## titusdelossantos

Stretch44 said:


> Speedy on my new EVA Mankey strap.


Who dares wins.


----------



## titusdelossantos

Aggie88 said:


>


I have something special with a classic Sinn.


----------



## 41Mets

As I like to keep this off my wrist when there's precipitation, and we have that in the forecast for tomorrow and maybe Monday, it's on my wrist today. And I wish I could show you my wonderful outfit that I'm wearing with it... Sweat pants and a college t-shirt. This thing is insane.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

It's game day!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor North Flag on Pelagos rubber


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

PRS-29B


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JonS1967

Super Kontiki LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinospumoni

Seiko Sarb033


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## jeffrx

Date not set, of course









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

Traveling GS!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Pics from earlier today, but still on my wrist....


----------



## tiki5698

Trying out leather, not sure if I like it.


----------



## Nikrnic

114060 chilln'









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

tiki5698 said:


> Trying out leather, not sure if I like it.
> 
> View attachment 14668263


For what it's worth, I think it's a good look. Gives it a bit of a vintage vibe and really makes the bezel pop.


----------



## JLS36

The dial on this still excites me after a decade.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

MarineMaster









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## comstar




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Devray

Just changed this to a Nato strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar

Great shot, but I have a fear of placing my watch on rough surfaces. I have rubber pads all over my home to act as watch rests.


----------



## Knives and Lint

comstar said:


> Great shot, but I have a fear of placing my watch on rough surfaces. I have rubber pads all over my home to act as watch rests.


I understand completely, and I have watches that I treat similarly. However this watch has been with me through plenty of rocky adventures, so much so that it already has plenty of micro scratches and nothing from setting it here could make it worse. With a watch like this I no longer need to worry, and honestly I wouldn't have it any other way with this one.


----------



## William LaRoque

Speedmaster Professional Mark II on black Hirsch Rally this evening





​


----------



## JohnM67

Same as yesterday:


----------



## sf16

OQ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceJ

Just set up the Christmas decorations!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## medic1

from my phone


----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Quantumleap

View attachment 14669053


View attachment 14669055


View attachment 14669057


Duplicate.


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Takvorian




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Lou P

AT


----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Sunday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## hun23

Pepsi


----------



## Dakine234

Rainy diver today









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Finding it difficult to get in the spirit of the season. It’s 84 degrees and I’m staring down the barrel of about 3 hours of outside lights that have to go up....and that’s if everything goes smoothly. 

It never goes smoothly. Neighbors know to bring the kids indoors, because I’ll be cussin’ and gruffin’ the minute that first strand decides not to light. 

So I’m debating....enjoy the fact that I got the tree up, kick back, watch some football and hang out on WUS all afternoon....

Or subject myself to the hell that is sure to accompany getting the outside lights put up?

Short debate. I’m married. Looks like I’ll be sweatin’ my nuts off and fighting extension cords all day.


----------



## Kulprit

59-degrees and drizzling. It's practically a nice, English summer day here in Virginia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## William LaRoque

Mini Monster on NATO today





​


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## charger02

Smoker is going and football is on. Yoga and Futbol earlier makes for a great lazy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## schumacher62

at the mighty guadalupe river in downtown san jose ca.


----------



## Pimmsley

Tag today...


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## schumacher62

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 14670593


super nice! is it heavy? i'm curious about the bluetooth and what that entails.


----------



## BertramWooster

New to me - I've been wearing it everyday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa D1-500 silver


----------



## JonS1967

Just put on the WatchGecko Tropic strap. I think it looks great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibian 960761


----------



## Dakine234

Rainy day vibes









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Amphibian 960761


Never heard of this brand or watch before, really dig the look of that dial!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

off to work #am


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## chriscentro

SMP


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet today


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## BertramWooster

Alpinist on Seiko bracelet


----------



## BabyJoe

Техночас ЧН-01 / Technochas ChN-01


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I put the stock bezel back on last week because 1) the ceramic "Batman" 12-hr bezel wasn't really doing it for me, and 2) despite lusting after this watch since its release, I just can't find a place for it in my collection, so I'm contemplating selling it. So, of course, in my haste to swap the bezel I scratched the case at 11:00.....*ugh*.... So much for resale value.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

The only Calvin Klien that sports an ETA 2824-2. So I'm forgiven.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## [email protected]

I can't believe an ETA2824-2 can be found in a fashion watch!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## [email protected]

I can't believe an ETA2824-2 can be found in a fashion watch! Plus Sapphire glass and a stainless steel bracelet for only






US$149.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## berni29

My latest addition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## brrrdn

TIMEX x Peanuts Marlin Automatic Featuring Charlie Brown =]


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67

My Tissot Carson auto chronograph I just switched into a Bonneto Cinturini dive strap.


----------



## Bueller67

My Tissot Carson auto chronograph I just switched into a Bonneto Cinturini dive strap.

View attachment 14672085


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## DiverBob

Longines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna Granges to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Vioviv

Three weeks, one watch, 3 strap changes. Wondering why do I need 11 other watches? I know - that's crazy talk - I'm sure I'll come to my senses tomorrow when I rotate to something else -










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Tudor BB on a snowy New England day...


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Pimmsley

Shiny things around the office...


----------



## chronomaestro

Epos 3231 with Peseux 17 Jewels hand-winding movement.


----------



## Earthbound

Just received this Ferro and Company and put it on a nato. I love military watches, aviator in particular.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Oris65 on suede for the evening


----------



## hun23

Chrono today


----------



## fatalelement

Monday morning vibes with the Santos guilloche dial


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Orisginal

Divers 65, Timeless limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatoChic

GShock on wrist today! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67




----------



## JonS1967

chptrk67 said:


>


This is a cool version of the Monaco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying my Black Friday Eterna haul... wearing all three of them today. First, at work:








Then at dinner (forgot to change the date):








Finally, hanging out watching the end of Monday Night Football. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis with seagull 2505


----------



## castlk




----------



## pvflyer

Santa came earlier this year. Just got this guy in the mail today :-!


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## beanerds

New to me yesterday , my sweet MAS ( Mathew and Son ) Irukandji , 200m Diver , great Australian new watch maker . Real quality in every way .

Sorry about the photo , just come in from outside .

Beanerds.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## blueradish

Winter is coming. Kingsley today.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18 today









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K 35. Veray tough russian watch. Automatic in house movement, shock resistance, 100 WR.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## berni29

This evening....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phsan007

Seiko Sakura Fubuki


----------



## anrex

tuq


----------



## oso2276

From within the Land Rover









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch

Just got this in...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Smiths PRS-29b from Timefactors on an Erika's Original strap.
Have a nice day everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Arclite said:


> Desk diving (but thinking amphibious thoughts) with my Gen II Monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, semper fi brotha!








Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

RSDA said:


> View attachment 14659053


SKX015??

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Went with the Speedmaster for Tuesday.


----------



## fatalelement

Sun's out so I eschewed Speedy Tuesday for a bright yellow Doxa (Sub 750T GMT Divingstar)


----------



## JonS1967

Aggie88 said:


>


Very cool! Love the color of the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Smiths PRS-29b from Timefactors on an Erika's Original strap.
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this one. Looking sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor North Flag on Pelagos rubber today


----------



## therealcbar

Still on honeymoon with my new love...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Grabbing five minutes of quiet “Me” time down by the water on an absolutely beautiful Tuesday afternoon....


----------



## Arclite

Yut!



uperhemi said:


> Same here, semper fi brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dakine234

Grocery shopping









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina Seastrong GMT diver tonight


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Fjallrav

Time to go home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yngrshr

Oris in Costa Rica.


----------



## Art Collector

Ulysse Nardin 1960s vintage 18K yellow gold dress watch with the beautiful anchor logo at the 12, gold stick hands, gold applied indices, a champagne dial, on a chestnut genuine crocodile strap.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## Black5

Walking the dogs with a Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## stevarad

My new sea gull









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kulprit

Last week it was the stock bezel, today it's back on a DAL1BP. The more I un-mod this watch the more I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## Vioviv

I hope everyone has a wonderful & interesting day, and that you find joy during every minute of it!
Because mine is gonna suck ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Zeroedout

Anonimo Wednesday! 

No, wait, sorry....that doesn’t have quite the catchy ring to it that I was hoping for. 

I’ll just stick with “Anonimo for a beautiful Wednesday afternoon”:


----------



## BabyJoe

Casio W59
When I wanted to take it yesterday for sports, I noticed that the plastic strap was broken. It must have broken when I put it down a couple of days ago, or spontaneously.
I only have three 18mm straps: leather band, bond strap, grey perlon. Perlon is best suited for it.


----------



## al358

SWI on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Polar! Why are my pictures posting sideways? Hummm


----------



## Palmettoman

Wore an NTH all day, but just switched to the Marathon SAR on their fantastic rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath

SKX173 on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

Been with me 22 years this year. Damn. My first second hand watch and vintage watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco




----------



## uperhemi

Tangente 139 on Fluco suede strap









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Timex Q Reissue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234

Taking a walk at the botanical garden









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Right now...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector

Movado Museum on a stainless steel bracelet, reference 81 G2 1855.


----------



## ca_ng

Strap decisions


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 337477761


----------



## aguila9

Zelos bronze V1









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ElScorcho

schumacher62 said:


>


Model #?


----------



## JonS1967

ca_ng said:


> Strap decisions


Beautiful watch! Love the drilled lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr Auto

HKF today. Have a great day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Glencoe

Classy / cool watch by the way (post below), caught my eye while scrolling down. I like the strap that is on there already, second choice would be brown...



ca_ng said:


> Strap decisions


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

thw


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

OP36 for today. Good morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Field Chronograph H65412133


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Moss28

836


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fatalelement

Piaget on a work trip today back to Los Angeles

Despite the peaceful appearance, I took this while yelling at other lawyers on the phone for an hour o|


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Seamaster GMT 2234.50 :]


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO Foeldmaster (SBDC011) morning & late morning


----------



## Orisginal

GS SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234

Tuna out and about in the Koolau Mountains









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Duality


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Watchcollector21

My 2 for today,


----------



## LordBrettSinclair




----------



## Knives and Lint

Seiko field watch, to which I've applied a stonewashed finish b-)


----------



## 41Mets

Black Bay 58. I never cared much about whether something looked or didn't look like a Submariner, and I particularly didn't go out of my way to get a watch that looked like a vintage sub with the Gilt dial. However, in the two days of owning this watch, I can't help but say that I look down at my wrist at times and think that I have that watch on. I think it's the size, the crispness of the black on the dial, the guilt, and the red triangle. Really enjoying it so far.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## William LaRoque

Pam 312 on custom Italian Canvas Camo tonight





​


----------



## mkws

1950s Alpina bumper automatic in a steel case by Taubert Freres:


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Carrera day date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## oso2276

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Carrera day date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, I like a lot these light dial Carreras, mine says hi









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

It's been a "FengShui Week" for me...








































...with SHAPED bezels.
:-d​


----------



## comstar

I love my douche bling


----------



## comstar

I love my douche bling

View attachment 14681267


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sir Thomas

Fairly recent purchase. Love it!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BundyBear

This...


----------



## BundyBear

This...

View attachment 14681571


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica. First post and pic with the new OnePlus phone.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap

My daughter and I


----------



## jovani




----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## anrex

frw


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## al358

SWI on new shoes today
Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## LHD




----------



## The Watch Ho

you know you want one!


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Dryden chrono landed and I love it. Was also surprised but the nice packaging. 









Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Miked6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## sickondivers

SWATCH sistem51 Automatic HODINKEE GENERATION 1986


----------



## Zeroedout

...


----------



## Blown 89




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temps Perdu

Father and son combo.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

First day with this beauty, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Smokinsteel1

Tag carrera 40th anniversary.


----------



## Bullet2thTony




----------



## 41Mets

Bb58 2.5 days in a row


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## castlk




----------



## IanR846

Aramar Sea Fury.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Ed.YANG

ohmy ohmy... that color looks ugly!😁 and that shot from the lug side profile, makes ur watch looks like a ROACH!😅


----------



## Bullet2thTony

Love it, want to see more!


----------



## mellons




----------



## JohnM67

Khaki Field Mechanical on an olive seat belt NATO:


----------



## pardayan




----------



## oso2276

Moded Orion









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Bullet2thTony said:


> Love it, want to see more!


----------



## Relo60

Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

It really is as good as they say. Three days in a row.


----------



## uperhemi

Just arrived yesterday!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I finally switched watches.


----------



## Glencoe

Midday switch for tobogganing


----------



## tiki5698

Different viewpoint

Also casual Saturday!

*edit, wow this is blurry lol*


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62

IanR846 said:


> Aramar Sea Fury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


diving watches get all the amazing model names...


----------



## pa1113

Panerai 8-day. Love the added







simplicity when on this butter soft NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jbglock

Tiger Concept DD.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## sxmwht

Breitling SOH









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

The cheapest watch I've owned. Quickly becoming a favourite..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Grand Seiko with souffle pancakes, matcha latte, and espresso..










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Now...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

dateless. my favored way to go. except where my boyfriend is concerned!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

EMG Nemo on BOR bracelet


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Art Collector

Ulysse Nardin vintage 1960s manual-winding dress watch in 18K yellow gold with some patina on its champagne dial. Chestnut genuine crocodile strap. N10AA signed Ulysse Nardin movement with 21 jewels.


----------



## JonS1967

ck13 said:


> The cheapest watch I've owned. Quickly becoming a favourite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I have this model too. It's a wonderful watch. Fantastic tool looking dial and great lines on the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BertramWooster




----------



## castlk




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## khronolektur

Citizen NY0040


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kivis




----------



## galliano




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Tricolor


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay on muh wrist today. Enjoy what's left of the weekend, folks.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## al358

Going with the OM today as I work around the house. Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## Mr Auto

Triumph today. Happy Sunday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

My 1630

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mercer Javelin proto, I like this one a lot


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hun23

Blue Sunday


----------



## househalfman




----------



## comstar




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Mk II Paradive Gen. 3 on Prometheus G10/NATO.


----------



## pvflyer

This 1 has been my to go watch 4 the past month.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Jeep99dad said:


>


Never seen that one before, the side profile especially caught my eye when scrolling through. Something also really fetching about that touch of yellow on black dial, and the nunber font / type face. Cool watch.


----------



## 41Mets

Bb58


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## guspech750

Hi


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Zeroedout

....


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Quantumleap




----------



## JonS1967

I've been seeing way more Vostok's on this thread recently. Inspired me to wear this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

PTL for the horrendous officiating in the Chiefs-Pats game today! Go KC!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> PTL for the horrendous officiating in the Chiefs-Pats game today! Go KC!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love your Omega! Well, this former Charger fan was happy with the outcome of the game today! I hope the Chiefs go all the way this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Glencoe said:


> Never seen that one before, the side profile especially caught my eye when scrolling through. Something also really fetching about that touch of yellow on black dial, and the nunber font / type face. Cool watch.


It's a prototype of the new Mercer Javelin I'm just checking out. It's very impressive. Love the profile and raised numerals too.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I LOVE this silver dial with the blue hands


----------



## hasto092




----------



## castlk




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## bearwithwatch

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59-E


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## BabyJoe

I could not decide. Mako 2 blue & Mako 2 black with purple bezel mod


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03

356 UTC


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

me


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP2 US only LE for Wounded Warrior Project , on a printed Horween leather.


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Eterna Granges.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> Love your Omega! Well, this former Charger fan was happy with the outcome of the game today! I hope the Chiefs go all the way this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks! I have many fond memories of driving down to Jack Murphy Stadium for Chiefs-Chargers games. I can understand why you're a former fan ... I still can't believe the Bolts split ... heck, I'm still PO'd they changed the name of the stadium back in ... what? 1999?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## househalfman




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Glencoe

Jeep99dad said:


> Glencoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen that one before, the side profile especially caught my eye when scrolling through. Something also really fetching about that touch of yellow on black dial, and the nunber font / type face. Cool watch.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a prototype of the new Mercer Javelin I'm just checking out. It's very impressive. Love the profile and raised numerals too.
Click to expand...

Thats awesome, must be really cool to be one of the first to try it out. Looks great.

Here is mine today, liking this new chevron strap a lot...


----------



## fatalelement




----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## carlhaluss

H. Moser Heritage Centre Seconds


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## 41Mets

On the newly recieved crown and buckle Chevron strap.


----------



## Aggie88

World timer tonight


----------



## William LaRoque

Ennebi Fondale 9650 PVD Titanium this evening.





​


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just in today!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## system11

Vostok Europe N1 Rocket with bracelet option. This brand is underrated, they really do have their own style, I've got 11 of them and plan do do a brand overview long post at some point.


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## lawmanhdg

Fossil Q Activist Hybrid Smartwatch









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 14689915


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Hey, thanks! I have many fond memories of driving down to Jack Murphy Stadium for Chiefs-Chargers games. I can understand why you're a former fan ... I still can't believe the Bolts split ... heck, I'm still PO'd they changed the name of the stadium back in ... what? 1999?


How cool you went to games in SD. I grew up about 2 miles from the stadium, and remember when it was just called San Diego Stadium.I was beyond upset on the team moved. I guess Spanos wasn't satisfied being the worst owner in professional football, he had his sights set on being the worst owner and all of professional sports! So at least he's accomplished that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## cayabo




----------



## brash47

Just in over the weekend while I was gone. I opened it up and holy s****!! I'm blown away.

I bought this out of nostalgia but wow, I was not expecting this cool of a watch.

I present the Q Timex Falcon Eye. I got lucky....the seconds hand hits the mark.

The dial looks amazing and the raises hour markers are really awesome.

All this from me....who is thinking of going all grand seiko! This is a lovely surprise for $179. I bought this at 2am when the email was sent to me when it was released. All sold out now. I got lucky....enjoy!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## jovani




----------



## hammerofthegods




----------



## anrex

tur


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SNJ017/H023-00G0. I like this one, didn't like the bracelet though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Badiker

Wostok from the 60s


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## RoRoPa

My first post!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## warsh

But the big surprise chez moi is that I just can NOT take off my Borealis Adraga. Funny, since i was planning to sell it without even wearing it. Am in love w the jubilee bracelet, even though its blingier than what I typically like. The dial is quite amazing with its blue/black/blue stylings. the pop of (orange) color on the tip of the second hand and on the dial text at 6 is just interesting enough, the size is perfect, totally versatile as it dresses up and down very well....... If I believed in anything like a "one watch" you'd have to consider this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers

2254.50









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## DiverBob

Datron on blue nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## phsan007

Glycine Combat Sub GL0093, AKA the Goldeneye.


----------



## rfortson

RoRoPa said:


> My first post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome! Nice way to start. What else ya got?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14690499


Awesome photo!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Just got this WatchGecko Milanese. I'm pretty happy with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

15 more days.

Happy Tuesday:-!🖖🏼


----------



## kryzdabr

PAM 0531 GMT on a Scamosciato strap


----------



## Disposer

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chrono - on a rooftop waiting for an inspector









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Bueller67

Love the look of the Rolex Pepsi bezel on a leather strap. But not enough to spend that kind of money right now. Found the next best very affordable thing. Mathey Tissot Vintage Auto.


----------



## fatalelement




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.

The dark half.


----------



## chili1619




----------



## t minus

This nice little watch....


----------



## al358

Going with a nearly acquired SWI limits edition. This brown dial is simply gorgeous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Its Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

16600. A classic that I've generally worn as my daily since 2001. Never gets old.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Chris Thorn

Rare orange dial 50 atmos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibian 960762


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani

SPB103J1


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday, my c.1970 Ollech & Wajs Model 72 Early Bird on the new Komfit/JB Champion-style mesh bracelet (usually associated w/Apollo era Omega Speedmasters) from the revived Forstner brand.


----------



## Black5

It's a Speedmaster, but not as you know it :

Hesalite - Nope. This one's Sapphire 
Tactile Manual wind - Fail. It's an auto.
Strap whore - Possibly, but with 18mm lugs, not as easy to find options as the Pro.
Flight certified for space - Not this one.
Classic, historically accurate movement - Ok, so the Omega 1152 is no rare Column wheel 321, or collectible 861, but it is a modified ETA 7750 which has been used by almost EVERY Swiss watch maker for entry level Chrono's at some time or another. (Do I score bonus points for generic?)
[At least it's not a piggy back Dubois-Depraz module like the reduced).
Never been on the moon.
Not limited, or special edition.
Size is on the small side at 39mm, so large wristed blokes needn't bother. (My tiny wrist can pull it off I reckon)
And to make matters worse, it has a DATE complication!












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Kulprit

Black Bay's Back (say that five times fast).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Raketa


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko to brighten up humpday


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Calumets

Arrived today.


----------



## brash47

Heavy rain today. Heavy diver feels right.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Eterna again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## corsokid

New strap on my OWC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

I wore the black Bay 58 from Wednesday night last week when I got it up until last night. Some was not wanting to take it off some because it got really rainy and I didn't want to wear the GO in the weather.

GO today and maybe tomorrow.


----------



## William LaRoque

Vintage Seiko 5 this evening





​


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this column wheel flyback chronograph this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

This simplest and least expensive Seiko in my collection but there's just something compelling about its simplicity









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snids




----------



## castlk




----------



## El Conde

Some classic IWC love, today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## hasto092




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Can't believe the date was on 30 when I went to put it on this morning.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jah

Spitfire on Erika's!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

Full Moon Tonite !! BEWARE !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


>


Stunning  the dial, hands... love it


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina KM710 Tribute on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1975 Seiko World Time 6117-6400.


----------



## omeglycine

Senator Excellence today


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Madstacks

My new 2016 45mm planet ocean

View attachment DSC_4430.jpg


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan




----------



## J969

Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Finally installed my new Oven Wood Stove with the Crepas Decomaster, love it on Bracelet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Disposer

Citizen Perpetual Calendar









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## omeglycine

Afternoon switch


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## warsh

Absolutely loving my blue dial Borealis Adraga. Can't take it off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hun23

Laco today


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Terb




----------



## 41Mets

Wore this for my school concert tonight.


----------



## Tamadx

My titanium citizen has been holding up to some abuse over the years but it's still one of my favorites... Second to my Hamilton haha









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Wearing my breitling on leather has grown on me


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 77471760


----------



## JonS1967

Was so busy today I didn't get a chance to post my second picture until now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

Irukandji


----------



## Dr. Robert

Explorer









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Explorer









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## pardayan




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## umutaydogan

Every day like friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 Military Type 4


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

A friend got this Seiko years ago when he delivered soda. Well it has found its way into my collection and I am kinda digging it. Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Sebast975

Sinn 356 Flieger. Seemed appropriate to wear a Sinn on Friday 13th (also Flieger Friday of course).


----------



## mellons




----------



## jatherly




----------



## Itubij

Swapping out the new Seiko 5 for my trusty SKX007


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS 65


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mleok

Ming 17.06 Copper on a Rios1931 shell cordovan strap.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Mmmm


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## judg69




----------



## J969

Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk Mission of Mermaids. Received it today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy TGIF from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

New arrival! Sinn EZM3


----------



## brash47

Hardcore desk diving!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## sf16

I'm slowly warming up to it, but adding straps to it is making it easier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disposer

Seiko Monster on a nato.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503




----------



## RoRoPa

Just arrived quite speedily. A NOS white dialed Stargate. I think the eBay seller has another one still available if you are looking. Happy holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

sf16 said:


> I'm slowly warming up to it, but adding straps to it is making it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the watch on that strap!

Was it a gift ? Is that why you are only warming up to it?


----------



## issey.miyake

All black for the morning duties


----------



## Weissen




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still love my GSD3A


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Terb




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## pvflyer

The beast  Garmin Tactix Bravo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## vexXed




----------



## tortugoala

Happy Friday!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Nomos Glashütte Tangomat GMT 635 (2017).


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## BundyBear

One week old. Have been having this on my wrist since I got it. Fits like a glove.


----------



## BundyBear

One week old. Have been having this on my wrist since I got it. Fits like a glove. 

View attachment 14700405


----------



## b-boy

A new '63 in my collection


----------



## b-boy

A new '63 in my collection


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

OP in Steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## pardayan




----------



## sxmwht

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

FLIEGER MOD !!!


----------



## jah

Spitfire!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 41Mets

Triton


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## dodd10x

Jeep99dad said:


> Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


I really like the design of this and almost pulled the trigger on this same variant but it's just so thick.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

dodd10x said:


> I really like the design of this and almost pulled the trigger on this same variant but it's just so thick.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I was worried about that 
It is thick but doesn't wear/feel thick on the wrist at all. The midcase is pretty thin. 
Not a concern for me anymore.


----------



## al358

JL with syringe hands on new brown pilot strap. Have a great day and stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

From Triton to black bay


----------



## brash47

I'm always amazed at what you get price vs features on this watch. The Mako II USA.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Just switched up for my wind rider on tropic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

Mark II on black Hirsch Rally today





​


----------



## JonS1967

On WatchGecko Tropic. Very nice and comfortable strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

Been rocking the D serial on a distressed leather strap recently, which I really like. Not a fan of modern 6-digit references on leather, but 4 and 5 digit subs I just love on them.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Unc Sam

Time to grill!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Terb




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Aggie88

Listening to some music...


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Wearing my first Swiss made automatic and real watch purchase... a month on and I am having trouble not making another buy!


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Yankchef

Seagull 1963 on jb champion new old stock expansion bracelet. Liking the combo, think they work well together









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

december 1969


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## pardayan




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## bosko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SRP043K1 "Spork" on a LUFF G1 Elastico. The strap looks similar to the other, more common Marine Nationale strap, but at a third of the cost. The strap feels great and tight. So mich more comfortable than a NATO strap. This strap is a single pass, sits low on the wrist, and is very comfortable. It's very secure and doesn't move around. I also brought a one of LUFF's G2 straps (attaches via spring bar on one side and passes through on the other). The G2 is also very comfortable and secure...stay tuned....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

Breguet 5547bb









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## dawalsh13

At home watching EPL.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DMCBanshee

Herodia On Watchadoo


----------



## georgegervin44

First snow for this bad boy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

1966 Bulova Accutron Astronaut.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Great Anti-Reflective properties :-!


----------



## Robotaz

medic1 said:


> Great Anti-Reflective properties :-!
> View attachment 14704253


LOL


----------



## hun23

Squale today


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Terb




----------



## fatalelement

One at my departure for Shangai with my Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar









And one in Shanghai along the Bund with my Santos


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*SEIKO SPORK !!!*



Arclite said:


> SEIKO SRP043K1 "Spork" on a LUFF G1 Elastico. The strap looks similar to the other, more common Marine Nationale strap, but at a third of the cost. The strap feels great and tight. So mich more comfortable than a NATO strap. This strap is a single pass, sits low on the wrist, and is very comfortable. It's very secure and doesn't move around. I also brought a one of LUFF's G2 straps (attaches via spring bar on one side and passes through on the other). The G2 is also very comfortable and secure...stay tuned....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

*Re: SEIKO SPORK !!!*

Nice! I love it!



NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14704533


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: SEIKO SPORK !!!*



Arclite said:


> Nice! I love it!
> 
> Thanks ! I couldn't resist !


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko alpinist with watchgecko strap putting up Christmas lights

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusef

OP 39 🤗


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko Coutura SSC560


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## fatalelement

上海的小笼包很好吃！

Enjoying Shanghainese food with the Santos


----------



## limnoman

PO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62

Promaster


----------



## BabyJoe

My Nakomi modded 12h Mako, on a purple nato. I think it's a bit too much colour-coordination.


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO SNA411 (Flightmaster) on a LUFF G2 strap. Comfortable and doesn't move around. Doesn't provide same level of security as the G1 (single pass), but it's pretty good.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## anrex

mw


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Snyde

BabyJoe said:


> My Nakomi modded 12h Mako, on a purple nato. I think it's a bit too much colour-coordination.
> View attachment 14705383


Minnesota Vikings fan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Checks all the boxes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Weiss!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## Relo60

:-! Monday😊🖖🏼


----------



## Watchcollector21

View attachment 14706151


----------



## Motley

WUS Rookie with AEVIG HULDRA V2


----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro


----------



## FordHammie

Uncle Seiko finally arrived 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brrrdn

Exporer II =]


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Samurai on new blushark alpha premier nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko Coutura SSC376


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## medic1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sxmwht

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Motley

Since 10 days the AEVIG HULDRA V2


----------



## Motley

Since 10 days the AEVIG HULDRA V2


----------



## martyloveswatches

Going with the flow...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Uhrmensch

Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
The new Zodiac GMT release made me want to pull my SSW53 out of the box today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Itubij

A true tank


----------



## Arclite

Nice! You don't see a lot of the Lowercase Fieldmasters out there. I like what you did with that M-N strap. Looks good!



schumacher62 said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## krampus

Santa came early! Been hunting this thing for a while. Zodiac Olympos Military on Uncles Seiko razor wire. #83 of 187


----------



## Vioviv

Alpinist again today ... my brother wore one as his daily driver for several years and I always thought it was hideous. And now I think it's super groovy. Amazing how tastes can change ...









Have a great day y'all ...


----------



## 41Mets

Black bay ice


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## omeglycine

gshock626 said:


>


Incredible. Wonderful pics.


----------



## omeglycine

krampus said:


> Santa came early! Been hunting this thing for a while. Zodiac Olympos Military on Uncles Seiko razor wire. #83 of 187
> View attachment 14708297


Santa visits Krampus?!


----------



## gshock626

omeglycine said:


> Incredible. Wonderful pics.


Appreciate it!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Zenith Class 4 El Primero (c.2000).


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mido Ocean Star Tribute 75th anniversary


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Weissen

Mid 80's Explorer I've had since new.


----------



## Weissen

Double post.


----------



## tristanhilton85




----------



## bradurani

In honor of political happenings in my country right now









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Omega Speedmaster 3511.80.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## panda-R

This beauty









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## castlk




----------



## al358

Just in new CFB, perfect size and love the simplicity of a three hand date. Have a great day and stay safe!


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_t

Seiko Presage SARX055 Baby Snowflake


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


> Incredible. Wonderful pics.


Agreed. Beautiful watch and great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Having a relaxing evening. Just got this Strapcode Milanese bracelet. It's super adjustable and quite comfortable. And it even tapers.









Found a spot in my house with better nighttime lighting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## sickondivers

WUS F71 ( BERNHARDT)


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Arclite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anch




----------



## jovani




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## b'oris

One at a time.....


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## brash47

White Wolf Wednesday!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## tenge




----------



## Palmettoman

NTH Odin on toxic strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Hump day. Bond.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

al358 said:


> Just in new CFB, perfect size and love the simplicity of a three hand date. Have a great day and stay safe!


Congratulations! I've always been an admirer of CFB and foresee one in my future. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Going vintage today.


----------



## 1feelingleft

Day off. What I'm starting to like about this piece is that it's so light that I can fall asleep with it on.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff!

This watch is the business. Love the case design...fit and finish is outstanding and the dial is stunning.

Genuine Alligator strap is nice too.


----------



## aabikrman

Relaxing outside today, Sinn 857 UTC Testaf


----------



## Apia




----------



## anch




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Terb




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## tmnc

DiverBob said:


> Davidoff!
> 
> This watch is the business. Love the case design...fit and finish is outstanding and the dial is stunning.
> 
> Genuine Alligator strap is nice too.
> View attachment 14711705


More info or model number on this?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

tmnc said:


> More info or model number on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Picked it up on Jomashop. Davidoff "Velocity" automatic. Model # is 21146 
I believe they are produced by Maurice Lacroix for Davidoff.

Case is 40mm 
Sapphire Crystal 
Swiss ETA Automatic

https://www.jomashop.com/davidoff-watch-21146.html?refSrc=DV21142&nosto=productpage-nosto-1


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

As a brand it takes some bashing at times but they do knock out some belters imo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Vintage GP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## andy_t

Seiko SBDC053 62MAS on a Horween Chromexcel Brown Leather Strap


----------



## momo73

Christmass time and Jeanrichard Aeroscope


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## b'oris




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

tho


----------



## slippinjimmy

Good Morning from the heart of Florida!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## castlk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## pardayan




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Double wristing today; debating which one to keep...


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Relo60

Wrist time for Hamilton Khaki King:-!

Have a great day❄🎄👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39

14 yrs old and still going strong. Heading to the gym


----------



## DMCBanshee

After 3 years of hunting, I finally found this Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## jatherly




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## frigaliment




----------



## Disposer

Working from home today. Parnis GMT









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Sunrise on Haleakalā Maui with my Speedy Pro. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tiki5698

Wearing the favorite


----------



## navjing0614

The old reliable beater. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

It’s Friday in my part of the globe so...


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## system11

And then my Xeric Invertor arrived. Sorry about the photos my camera battery has failed.


----------



## Terb




----------



## 41Mets

G shock







today


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## monza06




----------



## Geology Rocks

FullSizeRender by HpiRally, on Flickr


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 37471763


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## VicLeChic

Wolfie


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## jovani




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## anch




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J969

Tag Calibre 01









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy TGIF









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## househalfman




----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP


----------



## WatchIceland

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> WatchIceland said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14409215
> My new Méraud Bonaire.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good looking watch, how do you like it so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply. The Méraud Bonaire is really nice, the dimensions are spot on. The sapphire bezel is quite beautiful and the bezel action is very good. It keeps good time, +/- 5 sec per day. Quality of the bracelet is solid. The dial is intriguing! I would have liked the crown to be bigger, slightly hard to get a good grip.


----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## brash47

I dug this out of hibernation today. Was feeling the need for an Orient GMT.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Apologies in advance for the excessive pics, but I got a few shots with wonky lighting today; so just for fun I’m gonna toss them in.


----------



## WatchIceland

Aggie88 said:


>


A great shot of a fantastic watch, hoping to get an EZM3 soon.


----------



## ARMADUK

One of the coolest vintage Doxas I've ever come across, by far, spotless copper dial, perfect blue hands, sexy spider lugs and case back is the only thing that shows some ageing


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## arkiemark

Clocking off on my last day of work for 2019.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MegaloMajik

Wrist is taking a break...


----------



## Arclite

Casio AMW-320C on a Watch Gecko M-N style NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Weekend warrior









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88

WatchIceland said:


> A great shot of a fantastic watch, hoping to get an EZM3 soon.


Thanks. I have been surprised at how much I love this watch. I'm really feeling like this is one I can ewar almost every day. I'm considering selling a few of my existing watches because I don't see wearing them over this one! It's comfortable, a great size and I prefer to the subdued nature of it without any polished surfaces.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cmann_97

Tag Heuer Carrera









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight

Grand Seiko Momiji


----------



## 41Mets

Strap will have to do until I get some more links.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Aquaracer

instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## castlk




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr Floppy




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Roningrad

MM300 On a newly deployed strapcode angus jubilee.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62

its not a monster, pogue, sumo, shogun, spork, samurai, tuna, turtle or a zimbe, or called by any other inane pet name seiko owners use to refer to their watches.

it's an alpinist.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Out for a chilly late morning hike with the dog.


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP on Rubber


----------



## dawalsh13

Nice day in MN.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200 Pro on a Zodiac tropic rubber strap, best tropic I've handled.


----------



## 41Mets

Looking for a thinner strap but I like the color combo.


----------



## bunnswatch

Hamilton Intra-Matic Chrono Panda Dial on a Watch Gecko racing band. 🔥


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## warsh

New Dan Henry. Fun watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## system11

Robotaz said:


>


What is this please?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## system11

From the "0% chance of ever seeing one in public" dept: Raketa Copernicus 065 limited edition I treated myself to for Christmas.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 1200 Pro on a Zodiac tropic rubber strap, best tropic I've handled.


Holy smokes that's hot

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TheNightsWatch said:


> Holy smokes that's hot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.  looks good on the black tropic too


----------



## omeglycine

Decided to Hayek/Maradona it for date night. While wearing an ugly GoT Christmas sweater. My lucky wife


----------



## Robotaz

system11 said:


> What is this please?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.righttime.com/rt/momo_design/md1178-01bk-rb_a.htm


----------



## Dr. Robert

My father's datejust









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Mido Ocean Star Tribute 75th anniversary which has really surprised me


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## househalfman

36mm build goodness...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## copperjohn

The Mandalorian G


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## TheNightsWatch

Helson Shark Diver 40 SS blue/date on mesh


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Rotaz

Happy Saturday!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## navara

Yema SM


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Guess who?


----------



## medic1




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Vintage Omega!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## mellons




----------



## SG_Lefty

My new Hammie ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## angeleno310

Steinhart ovm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Roningrad

Tunatastic Sunday!


----------



## 41Mets

With a trip up coming to Chicago for a week, where I plan on taking my black bass 58 and newly acquired vintage date just, I decided I should wear this watch for the next two days. This is the first photo I've taken of the watch with the iPhone. Does it come up any differently from my previous pictures?


----------



## govdubspeedgo

41Mets said:


> With a trip up coming to Chicago for a week, where I plan on taking my black bass 58 and newly acquired vintage date just, I decided I should wear this watch for the next two days. This is the first photo I've taken of the watch with the iPhone. Does it come up any differently from my previous pictures?


looks better than the previous pics i've seen, more vivid!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

omeglycine said:


> Decided to Hayek/Maradona it for date night. While wearing an ugly GoT Christmas sweater. My lucky wife


Very very cool, 
Love both these watches, especially the stowa.
Cheers
G


----------



## Mr Auto

Back at home: Triumph today.

@41Mets - You take some seriously good pics but the above is definitely one of the best. clarity is good and colours look more vivid. Beautiful watch!










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

.









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Mr Auto said:


> Back at home: Triumph today.
> 
> @41Mets - You take some seriously good pics but the above is definitely one of the best. clarity is good and colours look more vivid. Beautiful watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Well I guess the iPhone camera really does make a difference!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko SBGR311


----------



## jdallasries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Sunset in Cadiz









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jah

IWC Spitfire on Uncrate's Military strap. Cut from the same canvas used to make British military helmets during WWII


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Cooking Pizza in the wood stove with Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## MSugarman

Lazy Sunday afternoon with my sarb









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310

Rolex Milgauss for Church. Something casual for later.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## inky.pendragon

Love this dial!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## omeglycine

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very very cool,
> Love both these watches, especially the stowa.
> Cheers
> G


Much appreciated, thank you, G!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## ck13

My - ' I can't be bothered with my mechanical watches today'.....Love it









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

Seaforth, black MN.


----------



## armandob

Apple Watch 5 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Lip Himalaya 671594


----------



## fatalelement

Been traveling so I have barely been posting here! I have quite the backlog of wrist shots.

Here is one from a few days ago - sunrise over a tea farm with cherry blossoms in Nanjian in Yunnan province.

Cartier Santos makes an appearance


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bosko

Some Snowflake during the holidays!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aabikrman

On the move with the 857UTC, I searched out this "Dai Pai Dong" while in Hong Kong and it was well worth the time ! (Oi Man Sang, Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong/Kowloon)








14 hour time difference from home so not sure whether to call this dinner or an early breakfast ! Going on 7pm Hong Kong but as you can see, it's a little earlier back home in Texas. Beer was ice cold !!!


----------



## Aggie88

Moonphase Monday


----------



## Smokehouse4444

In a fun mood this Monday morning...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Heljestrand

Stainless Steel Stunner


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ike2

SKX mod with parts from Dagaz, Yobokies, Murphy, Crystal Times, and WatchBandit strap. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

:-! Monday🎄❄☃🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Glencoe

Midday switch for holiday festivities. Happy holidays, and safe driving.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

This one is really growing on me.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

....


----------



## fatherbowie

Currently wearing the recently arrived Baltic Aquascaphe cream/black on a Bonetto Cinturini 300L (purchased from WBC as a Meyhofer brand). It's a pretty great combo. I wish the strap was about 1mm thinner and more flexible, and I also wish the clasp had more adjustment holes. Still, it fits great and it's super comfortable.

The watch itself is amazing. Baltic has totally captured the 60's diver vibe without directly copying any vintage watch in particular. And the proportions are just perfect for my wrist. The finishing is spectacular for a watch in this price range.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## Robotaz

My wife and I went through my straps and parts. She decided on this for me. I'm impressed.


----------



## DiverBob

Mido Commander II

Excellent quality piece.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami

Wearing my new Bambino!


----------



## brash47

Arnie enjoying the Christmas season









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sullivanjt

Found a vintage Timex Q Falcon Eye today! Only cosmetic issue is the luminous paint chipped away on the hour hand. Hopefully once I get a battery in it, it wont have a ton of issues...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## frigaliment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

Captivated by your charm, I am.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## 41Mets

Morning and evening.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## yankeexpress

Black Bullet SKXA53


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Disposer

Santa came early.

Pepsi Sumo

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

DMCBanshee said:


> Marathon GSAR USMC


Nice watch! Would you mind telling me where you got the strap?


----------



## yankeexpress

The bronze 62mas Seiko never made, powered by Seiko


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## catlike

Barton leather on my Speedy Broad Arrow:


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## anrex

tu-


----------



## 41Mets

Datejust and bb58 on my vacation


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

Happy and joyous Christmas Eve 😊🙏🏼🖖🏼🎄☃❄🍷


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## IAmScott

Citizen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sugman

Christmas Eve, Christmas colors...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## oso2276

Damasko
View attachment 14726547


Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Crepas Decomaster


----------



## 41Mets

And now the Black Bears on for the first time in a few days. It really is a great size!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Happy Speedy Tuesday










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That Tudor looks awesome on your wrist, Jay! 

I'm wearing this Intra-matic today. It was a gift from my wife too so it's extra special.


----------



## Freyberg

househalfman said:


>


Nice shot

I love the speedmaster


----------



## krampus




----------



## trippinjimmy

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## trippinjimmy

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## momo73

Merry Christmas










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

dads old watch, for christmas eve.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Christmas eve 2019...

20191224_160744 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## ßπø~∂¥

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watchfiend12

Merry Christmas All!!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## panda-R

KQ









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

Happy Holidays!


----------



## househalfman

Freyberg said:


> Nice shot
> 
> I love the speedmaster


Thanks! It's my favorite watch


----------



## Ike2

Waiting for the Chinese takeout to be ready...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03

Merry Christmas yall!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Merry Christmas everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

trippinjimmy said:


> View attachment 14726801
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Everybody!


What a great polar face!


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13

It's been months, but my golfing tan is still there.


----------



## 41Mets

Sir-Guy said:


> That Tudor looks awesome on your wrist, Jay!
> 
> I'm wearing this Intra-matic today. It was a gift from my wife too so it's extra special.


I guess you can say I'm liking smallerish watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Dr. Robert said:


> My father's datejust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a real beauty. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the Mido Ocean Star Tribute 75th anniversary which has really surprised me


This is really nice, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

This morning. 









And this beauty just arrived. I've wanted one of these for several years and was lucky to get a great deal on this brand new one through an AD. It's much nicer in the flesh than I was expecting. Typical high level of finish from Eterna.










The Milanese is very comfortable; more comfortable than the Milanese that came on my Super KonTiki Chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Just arrived today.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Dad's Omega Bumper circa1954


----------



## jovani

Merry Christmas


----------



## luth_ukail

Merry xmas everyone









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## ryanb741

Merry Xmas everyone









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Merry XMas all. 
Something bold for today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Takvorian

SBGH269


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

Merry Christmas Guys! Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## omeglycine

This was under the tree for me 



















I did switch it over to a Staib, which my wife said "was a huge improvement over the brown strap", so bonus points from the purchaser.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## daveolson5

15007, oldie but goodie

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown.

Merry Christmas!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## angeleno310

Santos de Cartier... a celebration watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Christmas









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SG_Lefty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a Merry Christmas 😊🎄☃❄🖖🏼


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

The Mandalorian


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Merry Christmas!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

View attachment DSCF0274.jpg


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## castlk




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

Felt like going vintage diver size...38mm skx013....just something so comfy about how a 38mm wears...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tenge




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## IAmScott

Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Zeroedout

42mm Anonimo Epurato...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Dornblueth









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Dakine234

First Seiko mod I was able to assist in putting together. Pretty awesome experience! Modded skx007









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## 41Mets

Bb58 
Still have a little trouble deciding between the extra link or one less link on the largest micro adjustment. This has the one less link.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

These two for me today. 
The awesome MIDO Ocean Star Tribute 75th all day at work and now one of my new favorite micro, the Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## gmads




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchinho

Vintage omega geneve mov. 601.









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Mr Auto

carbon fibre/Ti square today.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander GMT
I've owned it for a little over two years now  must be a record


----------



## momo73

Today on new strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

This...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## pa1113

On a Vanguard rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Blue Diver's


----------



## judg69

- thinnest G-Shock made


----------



## slcnav

Rolex Friday.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

The DSOTM serving me well








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 at the Metropolitan.


----------



## VicLeChic

Happy Friday, everyone.

Wearing the 116622 platty.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Zelos Mako II today.|>

Happy Friday🎄❄☃😊🖖🏼


----------



## yngrshr




----------



## Sugman

View attachment 14733547


----------



## Vioviv

My brother predicted I would _love_ his Christmas gift this year ... but he shipped it to my office, so I had to wait until today to unwrap it.
He was right! I doubleplus love this watch! This was my favorite watch of 2019, but I couldn't get it because of my buying freeze. Okay, to be honest, I tried to order it once, but it was sold out.
I've only had it on for a few hours, but it seems to be living up the hype. Very cool watch, and very thoughtful of my brother.









Hope everyone is having a lovely holiday.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hasto092

Really digging my Fenix 6x Pro. It's awesome for the gyme 










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Teleski76

Just put it on this NATO and cannot stop looking at it today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

EMG Nemo


----------



## ac8587

Late to the party

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karabiner159

My Invicta - the first watch I bought and the one that got me into watch collecting/modding. It's an 8926 mod thrown together out of spare parts I had lying around. Still keeps decent time despite all the abuse it's suffered and has a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## sickondivers

G-SHOCK Blacked Out GD-400MB


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Thai for dinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Seiko Sumo SBDC033


----------



## JonS1967

On a family road trip to the San Fransisco Bay Area. This is the only watch I brought. It was a grueling drive from San Diego. The Grapevine was closed forcing everyone and anyone heading north to take Highway 101. A 6 or so hour drive took 12 hours. Had a brilliant day today but no photo from today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## issey.miyake

So much more comfy on wrist compared to steel


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## corsokid

I keep coming back to this OWC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Tisell Submersible


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 14735233


Oh that dial &#55357;&#56881;.Gorgeous&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Relo60

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 14735233


Oh that dial ?.Gorgeous??


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Saturday😊🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Avenger GMT today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Buckley 1979









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Breakfast on the San Antonio Riverwalk


----------



## Vioviv

I'm late to the Timex Q fan club, but I'm digging this watch.


----------



## Arclite

Marathon TSAR on a 20mm ZuluDiver M-N style strap.


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Just tried on some gorgeous pieces









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## dawalsh13

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*









My taste in watch changes a lot over times. I started out loving simple dial now look at this!


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A this morning. This watch deserves more attention. Greg makes a cool watch.


----------



## 59yukon01

Same....


----------



## wolfofwatches

Staying classy in Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

My new daily









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

Bling bling


----------



## Jrsaleh

Sinn ezm 1.1 with a post op dog


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## monza06




----------



## frigaliment




----------



## Teleski76

My trusty steed...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teleski76

wolfofwatches said:


> Staying classy in Texas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this Rolex! One of my top two favorites...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Chrono today


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched for beers and dinner a la fresca at a local brewery. Can't believe it was 70 outside


----------



## Aggie88

Teleski76 said:


> Love this Rolex! One of my top two favorites...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rolex and Whataburger are your top 2?


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## tommyboy31

It's been a loooong time since I've last posted here. Been a weird year for me. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## [email protected]

47mm ticker.


----------



## [email protected]

Bronze ticker.


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Guest

Vaer C5 field watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitro450exp

Accutron Spaceview T


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## t minus

Seiko Kinetic Tuna with the 5M85 7-jeweled GMT quartz movement and recessed sapphire crystal make for an amazing "tool" watch.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## LB Carl

Panerai 233


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## silverwind2712

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gyaaan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62

vegan in Hamburg


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani

Kraff SATURN 196012 ...


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Watchcollector21

Still with this one today.


----------



## corsokid

Getting this one ready for going to church.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙂😊😀🖖🏼 Sunday:-!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## usa75k

Union Glashütte Flieger. Only 36mm on a 7-inch wrist |>


----------



## oso2276

Xmast present 









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On the way home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disposer

Pepsi Sumo









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Switching to my GW-4000 for a nice light-weight watch.


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy last Sunday of 2019









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Oris Aquis


----------



## DMCBanshee

Chilling in the wood with family, always pleasant in this environment!


----------



## Penduyboy

Wearing my Certina DS Podium Chronograph


----------



## Jeep99dad

Forgot to post this morning but I've been wearing my Seiko PADI SPB087


----------



## bulldozer3

Zenith, my recent pickup









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wheelbuilder

View attachment IMG_0027.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Teleski76

Just got this in a few weeks ago and am a huge fan.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003


----------



## brash47

wolfofwatches said:


> Staying classy in Texas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damnit....I grew up in Dallas area, but have been in California for years. Now I need a Whataburger!!!! Ain't no burger like it in the world!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with is.








Got home early from our trip so I'm wearing this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 14739029


Pure class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## VicLeChic

Blue Maurice


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zenith Cronometro LE


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sammers

Beer and watches - 2 good things


----------



## laredy26

Changed my Speedmaster to the bracelet. I think I love it on this more than the NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

For comparison.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepThought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdg2064

Omega titanium speedy!









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 41Mets

I know some people prefer these vintage datejusts on straps, but i felt that the watch never really seemed right to me because the bracelet was too small And I wasn't able to wear it that way. I was able to pick up some extra links on the forums and they just arrived today. I finally feel like it's complete and I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Seiko 5 Monday. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## Wunderbro

krampus said:


> View attachment 14726779


I've been admiring these. Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld

Bathyscaphe ceramic on custom Camille Fournet python


----------



## FordHammie

Blue Hue Hefner to match! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## krockwood

Seiko Irish Coffee


----------



## wl1150

Wunderbro said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is so cool...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FHFinster

Wunderbro said:


>





wl1150 said:


> That dial is so cool...


Agree.

I love the engine turned bezel too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Wow, there are a lot of beautiful pieces in this thread. I am wearing this Seiko at the moment.


----------



## Wunderbro

wl1150 said:


> That dial is so cool...


The patina kinda reminds me of marble from a distance. Pretty cool! Someone else here on the forum suggested it's rust or something like that as a result of moisture. But the movement is clean as a whistle so who knows!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy last Monday evening of 2019!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Lip Himalaya 671592


----------



## castlk




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Black5

Seiko Honda F1 during the last day of 2019...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## CFK-OB

GP


----------



## StanleyInquisition

The usual for me: my Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY1112. Always dependable and worry-free!


----------



## StanleyInquisition

duplicate post.


----------



## Mr Auto

S100 for NYE









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

tui


----------



## Jeep99dad

New Year's Eve with the Grand Seiko SBGR311


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sxmwht

Enjoying the great outdoors with the in-laws and the dogs!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG007. Just swapped the perlon zuludiver strap from watch gecko and I love it









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## tenge




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Knives and Lint

A festive watch to ring in the new year


----------



## Gfxdaddy

My last watch post of the decade, it's been a truly eventful year and it's only fitting that I mark it with the watch that commemorated my biggest life event of 2019 ... Wishing everyone a blessed and happy year ahead . What timepiece will you be seeing 2020 in with? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Look close. The streaks of white are hard pieces of snow / ice rain zooming across the shot, and bouncing off the watch face. Zelos 1, snow 0...


----------



## Vioviv

Happy New Years Eve!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 14742159
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


Loosen it up big bro, before your hand turns blue! Hahahaha

On a more serious note; I've never liked Ball until I saw this one & another; Nice one ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

carlhaluss said:


> Dad's Omega Bumper circa1954


Nice one.


----------



## longstride

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 14728359


Wow A G-Shock Royal Oak! (My first irreverent thought)


----------



## FordHammie

CFK-OB said:


> GP


That's one HOT watch!

Question: would GP have made a mistake to place the Patek Nautilus hump on the left side, like Tag Heuer does (their version of it)?

Hmmm a future GP iteration?

I'm not bagging on it because if I could afford one, I'd get it and I'd rock that bad boy regularly!

Enjoy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teleski76

Just settling in for my first old fashion of the evening with an old friend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teleski76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gmads

Last day of the decade...gotta go old school:


----------



## Penduyboy

Happy New Year......wearing Junker on New Year's Eve ?


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## warsh

Baltic Aquascaphe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin




----------



## JonS1967

Running errands in preparation for our New Years party.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My 200m San Martin has been getting some water action like kite surfing and skin diving here in Western Australia.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Stretch44

Happy New Year!


----------



## mistertran510

Happy New Year!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## dawalsh13

.


----------



## ClearanceVoid

New year means a new strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Will I really ring in the new year with this choice?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh

Bremont s500
Sinn strap


----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull ST1931


----------



## yngrshr

Just got her in today.


----------



## broulstone

Happy New Year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Steelfish for New Year's Eve (Still 2019 here):


----------



## 4jamie

happy new year !!!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## jeronimocg

Happy New Year  everyone!

Breitling today...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## FordHammie

Starting the year 2020 with this beauty...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Penduyboy

Good Morning! Starting New Year with trusted and tested SKX009

















Happy New Year 2020!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Happy New Year fellow watchfreaks! Wearing my favorite to start off 2020 b-)


----------



## mistertran510

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Starting the new year right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy New Year everyone!! Wishing all of my WUS friends a healthy and prosperous 2020!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm starting 2020 with my favorite Alpina of the many I've owned. This is the little advertised and underrated Alpina Startimer tribute to the KM710 with manufacture small date calibre. I love how it looks and wears on this old Drunkartstraps canvas.

Happy new year  to all.

Brice


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

2020









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

First cell replacement of the new year.


----------



## 41Mets

58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Happy 2020









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## Karlisnet

LLD


----------



## t minus

Timex Expedition....


----------



## Roningrad

A happy and blessed new year! God bless all of you and your loved ones!


----------



## 59yukon01

I think it's been about 3 months since I've worn this.


----------



## Itubij

This one has been on for a week.


----------



## system11

Wore this for a bit of the day. Side note this is the only watch someone in public has noticed and asked about. It's a hand made one from an Etsy seller, plastic so it's very light on the wrist, uses VFD tubes:


----------



## Ike2

DiverBob said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Gym duty this morning.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Freyberg




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Switched to this for dinner out with friends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Longines Flagship 3102 from 1960.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650539


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Scale

Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Jamerson

Happy January 2nd!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

First time I'm really wearing this outside of the house.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## corsokid

alpina quartz. Never have to worry about winding or date change. Nice break for me . This is on a Europelli strap. Happy new year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I'm wearing the Formex Essence Dégradé and i love that dial. The case is really cool too, the watch wears great.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Yesterday & today


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> MAS Irukandji
> View attachment 14747911
> 
> View attachment 14747913
> 
> View attachment 14747917


Nice to see you back mate,
G


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

"More than you can afford pal. Ferrari."

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## yngrshr

Omega Planet Ocean GMT Titanium


----------



## t minus

Seiko SRPC07....


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## tiki5698

Got the AW5 for Xmas, great work device when you don't want to be distracted by your phone or a shiny thing on your wrist...


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## watchustebbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disposer

Still rocking the Sumo









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## CMY21

Ball Engineer M


----------



## Arclite

Can you comment on what it's like to wear this watch? How often do you wear it? Thanks - Happy New Year



59yukon01 said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Arclite said:


> Can you comment on what it's like to wear this watch? How often do you wear it? Thanks - Happy New Year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extremely comfortable for me, but it's primarily used for my running/workout watch, so used 3 to 4 times a week. It does go to the pool with me occasionally.


----------



## P.C.

was switching between theses two divers.


----------



## adhesiv

Back to my Mulholland Explorer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## brash47

Just picked up!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Nice to see you back mate,
> G


Thank you! Just took a break.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch Retro 71731768 with a proper IV


----------



## 04z




----------



## Teleski76

Haven't been able to take this off for awhile now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## navara

Xmas gift to myself


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## titusdelossantos

CMY21 said:


> Ball Engineer M


Nice, don't like the Ball design overall, but this one is great.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

World travelling watch..Nomad, poljot 3133 chronograph.

(see f10, russian watches forum for more info..)









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani




----------



## jeronimocg

Day three of 2020 with the GMT...










Have a great day, my friends!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67




----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## deepsea03

14060M


----------



## philskywalker

SOH chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jah

RAF Pulsar


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF

Astor & Banks Sea Ranger on a C&B Syrah Chevron


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Zeroedout

Third thread I’m posting these in today, so apologies for my ORPP (Obsessive Redundant Picture Posting).....


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## ac8587

2 days later and still in love 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

OMEGA Seamaster GMT :]


----------



## yankeexpress

New stainless steel cased A1000


----------



## jatherly




----------



## mistertran510

That Astor & Banks is so clean looking. Congrats! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## JonS1967

Another multiple watch day for me. So far two divers. Started the day with this. 









Now wearing this. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly

That crystal and integration of the bracelet are fantastic.


----------



## judg69

GW-M850












. Great Watch Have a Great Day!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967

Zeroedout said:


> Third thread I'm posting these in today, so apologies for my ORPP (Obsessive Redundant Picture Posting).....


Beautiful Omega! I'm a serial poster at times too so at least now I feel I'm in good company 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My super beater for today. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## brash47

I love just how polished the hands are....check out the reflection.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Haven't worn much since some new pickups but it looks damn good.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Playing in the snow with kids and CD II


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

My hiking/climbing buddy....


----------



## Rotaz

Just got this for Christmas. Love the red screen so vibrant in the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

frw


----------



## JonS1967

Still enjoying my Panerai. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

First time wearing my newest watch this year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

OQ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Onto my third watch of the day 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## ca_ng

Strap change


----------



## gsynco1

Thought this was a cool night mode shot


----------



## Smokehouse4444

Scurfa PVD Diver One









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

DAVIDOFF


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350669


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## castlk




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Alpinist...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Random shot of my new AP taken by my crappy iphone 6


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tgroadster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

CASIO G-7700-1ER


----------



## DMCBanshee

A Classic, SKX007J


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## wheelbuilder

View attachment IMG_0043.jpg


----------



## CoachRockne




----------



## 41Mets

Yay, nay , somewhere in between, or somewhere on the far end of Yay or nay? 

You can be brutally honest since this was a $19 strap I got on Amazon with a gift card. When I saw the stitching that was a bronze or gold color on the black leather I wanted to first see if I liked







that color strap with this watch and I also thought this would be a good opportunity to see what this watch looked like on a bund strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

love this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Not worn this one for ages, internal bezel with 120 click action positions, & it aligns perfectly.


----------



## Relo60

😊😁😄Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*XX*

Error


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys ------------------ LOUVER DIAL !!!*


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200 pro back on the BOR bracelet


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Pick your poison










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## Badiker

Luch


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## DariusSolomon

A new favorite


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## mistertran510

Seaforth

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice weekend y'all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14754943


Wow. Cool clean pilot chrono ... can I ask what maker/model? Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

My first Gevril, left me pleasantly surprised:


----------



## JonS1967

These two divers so far. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Vioviv said:


> Wow. Cool clean pilot chrono ... can I ask what maker/model? Love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a Stowa flieger chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Just took delivery of this beauty. IWC 3290 with a ratcheting bezel that feels like a million dollar bank vault door. Highly recommended and lots of watch for the money, if purchased preowned. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marchers

Luminox valjoux


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Teleski76

Never thought I would fall in love with 36 mm...but I have...head over heals









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus

Today Eterna


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## ZM-73

007 on a new bracelet.


----------



## indygreg

This









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## ryanb741

Last of the Zimbes in the clouds at Bana Hills, Vietnam









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011

That is a great looking piece^^^^^

If I wasn’t on a ban I would have to get me one of them!!


----------



## anch




----------



## StanleyInquisition

Just picked up a new pair of Jordans, which meant an obligatory watch + sneaker pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

bigclive2011 said:


> That is a great looking piece^^^^^
> 
> If I wasn't on a ban I would have to get me one of them!!


Thanks! Here are some shots of it being made. These photos were sent to me by Benzinger as he was making my watch. EB are my initials in case you were wondering.  I had them cut into the movement for that personal made to order touch. I couldn't recommend the experience more. So when you get off that ban......


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

😀😀


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Dreadnought Voyager On Canvas and a snowy morning


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## milgauss1349

Casual Seiko day so far...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys ------------------ Roman Numeral Sunday*


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets

Green today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R

Speedtimer!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

I think that watch is more suited to a Horween dark brown or burgundy strap.



41Mets said:


> Yay, nay , somewhere in between, or somewhere on the far end of Yay or nay?
> 
> You can be brutally honest since this was a $19 strap I got on Amazon with a gift card. When I saw the stitching that was a bronze or gold color on the black leather I wanted to first see if I liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that color strap with this watch and I also thought this would be a good opportunity to see what this watch looked like on a bund strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510

Jetomatic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14757823


Great look, nice combo


----------



## Teleski76

Just got this Uncle Seiko tropic for it. This watch was meant for a tropic...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teleski76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## t minus

This technological marvel....


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Watching playoff football with my 10 year old son.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Melbourne Fitzroy


----------



## Jeep99dad

again today


----------



## t minus

For the evening....


----------



## castlk




----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 992 for this evening:


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## anch




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Mr Auto

Back on my grind with the 38 Special

Enjoy your week.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Tanjecterly

Ventus on the way to work


----------



## jeronimocg

Wearing the Sky Dweller to start the week... Hope all of you are having a good Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman "Hulk"


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## eblackmo

VicLeChic said:


> Kentex Marineman "Hulk"


Nice dial.


----------



## VicLeChic

eblackmo said:


> Nice dial.


thanks, green MOP, peculiar


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 St C


----------



## Robotaz

I've really been enjoying this one lately. I love the minimalist Bauhaus-esque style, comfortable size, and ridiculous power reserve.


----------



## DiverBob

Bulova "Americano"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anch

jeronimocg said:


> Wearing the Sky Dweller to start the week... Hope all of you are having a good Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see one of those every day! Beautiful watch|>


----------



## jeronimocg

anch said:


> Don't see one of those every day! Beautiful watch|>


Thank you, my friend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14759127


Cool mesh bracelet! Does it have a seatbelt clasp? Did it come with the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

Robotaz said:


> I've really been enjoying this one lately. I love the minimalist Bauhaus-esque style, comfortable size, and ridiculous power reserve.


I love the oversized sub seconds as well. Really nice design.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning ... first day back in the office and it sucks!









Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## hun23

Blue sub


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

With my trusty Ray 2 today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Still staring at it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150

60's Baume & Mercier


----------



## Pneuma

Rado Captain Cook 42mm green dial

People said pictures don't do justice for this watch, and I have to agree. The green dial changes color so dramatically under different lighting, and it is really difficult to capture the color.







View attachment 14760525
View attachment 14760527


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## Watchcollector21

JonS1967 said:


> Cool mesh bracelet! Does it have a seatbelt clasp? Did it come with the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jon.
Got this one from eBay, relly flexible and flat mesh. Here is a pic of the clasp







Evening swap to my Eterna Super Kontiki chronometer.
This one is close to my heart


----------



## carlhaluss

Oris Divers 65 today. Correct watch, wrong date!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back to work after 2 weeks off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko Blue Enamel SARX053 JDM on Casa Fagliano strap


----------



## Penduyboy

I am feeling like wearing my Junkers....love this watch. Even though it is a simple watch but this has something special and more I see it the more I appreciate the craftsmanship of this beauty


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith

NY0087


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Jon.
> Got this one from eBay, relly flexible and flat mesh. Here is a pic of the clasp
> View attachment 14760595
> 
> Evening swap to my Eterna Super Kontiki chronometer.
> This one is close to my heart
> View attachment 14760627


Thanks, Gino! It looks a lot like the flat mesh that came with my Eterna Super KonTiki 1973 which is what made me wonder if it had a seatbelt clasp. I like the flat mesh so much I was considering getting one for another watch.

Beautiful Super Kontiki chronometer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Heljestrand said:


> Seiko Blue Enamel SARX053 JDM on Casa Fagliano strap
> View attachment 14760799


Great photo... and very nice watch too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jptp

Glycine Airman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 103 St C


Love the photo!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull ST1931


----------



## Teleski76

Just teed her up in the Bond NATO...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04z

New to me Maratac Pilot


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob

Bulova


----------



## xherion

Going for this today


----------



## [email protected]

Daily beater









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Kaishakunin

Cadisen


----------



## Watchcollector21

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Gino! It looks a lot like the flat mesh that came with my Eterna Super KonTiki 1973 which is what made me wonder if it had a seatbelt clasp. I like the flat mesh so much I was considering getting one for another watch.
> 
> Beautiful Super Kontiki chronometer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning Jon,
These are 45mm if I am correct. 
I would definetley get one if it was a couple of mm smaller.
That mesh bracelet is AWSOME 
Cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Super Kontiki on Mesh


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Insta @apt.1901









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## momo73

Coffee time










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Again... 
need to get an integrated rubber strap for it too


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning ladies & gents!


----------



## JonS1967

Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning Jon,
> These are 45mm if I am correct.
> I would definetley get one if it was a couple of mm smaller.
> That mesh bracelet is AWSOME
> Cheers
> G


Thanks, Gino! Actually the 1973 model is 44mm, the newer Super KonTiki models like this one is 45mm. But the shape of the case and the short lugs makes the watch wear much smaller.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this today on OEM mesh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## woodelf86

1952/53 Rolex Oyster, Grandfathers watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Quick snap. Fairly impressed with the iPhone 11 Pro nighttime shot in piss poor lighting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## RSDA

Old Faithful.


----------



## RSDA

Wacky...on page 2837...Rolex Explorer II and Explorer I back-to-back...


----------



## Palmettoman

Khaki King









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Explorer:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

104 today:


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## texag03

Loving my new Grand Seiko!


----------



## El Conde

My 9300 speedy on a new white Hirsch rubber w deployant. Love the way the white brings out the white hands and markers. Makes it all pop a lot more. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dinoswar

School....









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## househalfman




----------



## hun23

Pepsi


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy

Roamer for the evening


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## hozburun

Hi









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## tiki5698

Relaxing and watching Magnum PI


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jeronimocg

The Aquanaut for Wednesday.

Hope all of you are having a great day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another day with the 216570


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## therealcbar

A bit of snow today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ZM-73

Maverick


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo72

Third week with my new Longines Hydroconquest automatic.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## b'oris

.....on a £10 Perlon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 2edyson

Don't mind the non gmt time on it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Tudor today


----------



## househalfman




----------



## adhesiv

First wear of my this recent pickup - Timex Black Max (1977) - I'm digging the vibe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

In its natural habitat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin

Some Blackbay love


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon USMC


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## hun23

BLNR


----------



## Calumets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pa1113

Tudor GMT on leather ($20 strap surprisingly very nice quality )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## jatherly

Old friend back on the wrist with some new hands.


----------



## t minus

The kinetic workhorse....


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## system11

Sturmanskie Mars 2


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## savedbythebell

Polar


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001W0


----------



## mydemise

This just arrived here from UPS.

Glycine Airman DC-4 'Purist'


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #ElectricBlue #NATO #SMP


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jamerson

Working late...









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph. Reversing the .









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Sugman

My wife painted the wall in the background...


----------



## jeronimocg

Driving with my old Submariner...










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Amazing timepiece but I've neglected this bad boy for a while now; letting it go as it's just not getting enough wrist time&#8230;first wear in months.

#wotd










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday folks 😃👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS 65


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

It's almost Friday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

First time in the wild









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## househalfman




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Found this in my drawer today... talking about discontinued pieces. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Hked Seagull









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise

Enjoying my first Airman and 24 hour watch...


----------



## daveolson5

My RO


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tommy_boy

It's a big 'un:


----------



## adhesiv

Updated strap on the Paradive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

I&W JS50


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## sf16

Just received off a trade:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

GO Sen Nav Pan Datum on a beautiful Bas and Lokes. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN




----------



## MDT IT

Steel day..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## anrex

fr


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Palmettoman

Back to the sub today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

My new Oceanus S100. DIG IT.


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi 









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Jamerson

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 14770611


Jeez Louise, that dial is fantastic!!!


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jatherly




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SwissAm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## somyp

Vintage seamaster. Unless I get another watch, my only watch I'll be wearing this year.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Watchcollector21

tommy_boy said:


> It's a big 'un:


Pure class Tommy,
Very cool watch.
G


----------



## leo1790

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14771149


Can i ask which model this is please? Panerai on my list this year but I get a bit bogged down with all the different models.
This is the one I want 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 with Silver Skull Ring from Turquoise Kingdom right here in Vancouver BC:


----------



## Glencoe

Midday switch, taking this gshock for a jog


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## gshock626




----------



## hun23

ii


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

leo1790 said:


> Can i ask which model this is please? Panerai on my list this year but I get a bit bogged down with all the different models.
> This is the one I want
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


PAM372 Luminor 47mm manual wind 3 day movement.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Freyberg




----------



## visiblemode

Been wearing this beauty since it came in yesterday. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

going with rose gold for a while


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## gshock626




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Moonwatch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Put the PO GMT on a Barton.


----------



## WindyCityWatch




----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough


----------



## Glencoe

J.D.B. said:


>


That's an interesting looking watch JBD, never seen that before, may I ask what it is?


----------



## carlhaluss

issey.miyake said:


>


Wow! This is one I must see in real life sometime. I have seen another model of the Senator Excellence series, and I was very impressed, but this is the one I like best!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MichaelB25

Threw the Polar on a leather for a bit.


----------



## jah

Adanac


----------



## ZM-73

Casio ME-100


----------



## jayhow186

Seiko SKX013 on 'Modified' NATO









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pyiyha

My 'new to me' Diagono Scuba.


----------



## pyiyha

Duplicate!


----------



## Pimmsley

Right now... cheers all !


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## issey.miyake

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! This is one I must see in real life sometime. I have seen another model of the Senator Excellence series, and I was very impressed, but this is the one I like best!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you Carl.

It is really an amazing watch. It is simplicity executed to the highest standard.

Before purchasing this I had the Omega RMLE Trilogy on the table and for the same price this one was just beautiful. I still want the RM but there are a couple of pieces that are in front for now!

The GO sits at 40mm and 10mm thick with 46mm L2L so it's in the sweet spot for me.

Regards,
Gary.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0040 full-lume dial:


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ca_ng

Weekend carry


----------



## mistertran510

Seaforth on a vintage leather strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Chicago rehearsal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

5146G


----------



## Calumets




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Saturday afternoon waiting room shot&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Valjoux 7734

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Coffee, Jack and my moon


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Pam328









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## copperjohn

Working in the garage


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue. Been wearing this one a lot lately. HAGWE, everyone!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04z




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Morning, afternoon, and night


----------



## Jamerson

One of my new holiday treats, thought I'd play with my loupe for this one...









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## lvt




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Calumets




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21

Happy Sunday


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

AP Royal Oak Offshore









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX399


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Usually bring this Freddie out for a full moon.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mistertran510

Jetomatic on a Sunday.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510

It's Seaforth Sunday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14776009


Just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

So many great watches posted on here (as usual). I'm wearing this Eterna Flyback chrono today. I absolutely love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SilverKid

PAM 724


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## SydR

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Captain Cook


----------



## 41Mets

A little 58 action on this sunny, 69 degree day in NJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Taken yesterday in Aus, still in the future for NYC and LA though


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## TWoodie

It's the Lord's Day. I wore my Tufina XL Jumbo today.


----------



## Penduyboy

Seiko SARB033


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## Jamerson

VCO









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## eblackmo

Mishimoto!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## VicLeChic

Racing 44


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## lxnastynotch93

2534.50 to brighten up a Monday.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost

INOX Carbon Auto today, still reviewing and appreciating the details here. The matching of textures between the dial and strap is a nice touch.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Starting the work week with the Explorer II 216570 for a rainy Monday.


----------



## wheelbuilder

View attachment IMG_0049.jpg


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Wish I could get a good shot like Brad does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatherbowie

Tutima Military (Bund) chronograph with Lemania 5100 on Bonetto Cinturini 270.


----------



## HoldMyWatch

Tissot luxury powermatic 80 diamond


----------



## yinzburgher

Hammy on a jube








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Building a Survival Camp with Kids, Doggy and Marathon USMC


----------



## JonS1967

Sunset last night. 

















Today at work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Well, it's not the Omega but I'm in love with the Garmin Instinct.

I'm late to the smart watch game, so maybe you're all used to it, but this thing is so packed with features - compass, altitude, barometer, HR, steps, text responses, weather storm warning, calender events - and the battery seems to have a great charge, that I don't know how I was living without it.

All this for under $200, and it really reinforces in my head that other watches, such as my RGM, are to be appreciated for the art they are...not necessarily for practicality.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brrrdn

PAM88 =]


----------



## Gravexmind




----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> Sunset last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love a good watch picture, but that sunset picture without the watch is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Happy Tuesday all 
New speedy is pretty cool... hmmm :think:


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pimmsley

schumacher62 said:


>


The watch that hums.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## CMY21

SKX009


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## 41Mets

Almost home. Looking forward to the game tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

GA-2100TH


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Yankchef

Made sure not to wear the pumpkin, at a buddy's house who is a fan of lsu 









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> I love a good watch picture, but that sunset picture without the watch is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm blessed to live in a beautiful place. Truth is, I should be watching sunsets more often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain


----------



## Earthbound

Tried to talk myself out of this one for a year. It didn't work!


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65


----------



## Casualwatchguy

What's funny about this pic is that the scotch cost more than the watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient STTAE001BO


----------



## Megalobyte

JC DSSD


----------



## hozburun

Hi









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman Hulk green MOP


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## FBMJ

Excalibur

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## anrex

tuq


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 856 UTC


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Grand Seiko SBGR311 today. It got neglected since the ExpII landed.


----------



## jmariorebelo

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14780801


Can't get enough of these watches, simply stunning. Maybe one day I'll own one myself.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133. USSR period. World travelling watch from russian f10 forum.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## andsan

Seiko Recraft SNKP27


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dalstott

UN Marine Chronograph


----------



## dalstott

DC Dupe


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Orisginal

Mudmaster for a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skedaddle

Trying a new strap on the Magrette.









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Just for fun, Citizen PRT

View attachment 14781967


----------



## Jamerson

Love the way the waves on the dial play with sunlight









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

41Mets said:


>


Wow bloke, that dial just keeps blowing me away... hot stuff ! You made a great choice there and remember when you first got it


----------



## 41Mets

Pimmsley said:


> Wow bloke, that dial just keeps blowing me away... hot stuff ! You made a great choice there and remember when you first got it


Thanks! Cool that you remember when I got it. Amazingly it keeps blowing me away every single day I wear it. I don't know if I've ever owned anything that fits that bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch


----------



## bearwithwatch

Red Star Seagull 1963 (ST1901)


----------



## middlepath

SKX173 on Uncle Seiko's Z199 bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Taken earlier...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Took the Rolex off and threw the Peanuts on.


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## 04z




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## issey.miyake

Speedy Trilogy!


----------



## anrex

w2


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## corsokid

Got this one during the half price sale. I like it. Nice wrist presence and fit








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Ball Engineer M Marvelight


----------



## Pneuma

My Interstellar watch


----------



## VicLeChic

PO2500C 45.5 on croc


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer

Bell & Ross WWI









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

G Shock today.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Samurai








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## jatherly

Man these Staib mesh bracelets are da bomb!


----------



## ac8587

Not wearing it but the lume 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II today


----------



## Aggie88

Sinn am Mittwoch


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

AT 38mm today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Monster Love


----------



## CaryIV

I love this watch. I like to hear it humming.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

Omega PO today...


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 1feelingleft

Putting it through work for the first time. Maybe not a classic dress watch by any means, but feels it belongs in an office setting.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Jamerson

Disregard the wrong date, I'm way too lazy to keep up with it given my rotation schedule 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Explorer II today


You're loving the explorer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravexmind




----------



## Freyberg




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

LuMe art


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> You're loving the explorer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am  in fact it's motivating me to put for sale way has I've been meaning to move. Probably gonna put a dozen for sale from 200 to 6000$


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## adhesiv

In the morning as I knew a delivery was coming










Later in the afternoon after taking delivery of my newest piece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Explorin


----------



## Arclite

59yukon01 said:


>


May I ask what strap that is? I love it.


----------



## 59yukon01

Arclite said:


> May I ask what strap that is? I love it.


Thanks.... It's a custom made canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## abzack

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

I&W JS50


----------



## umarrajs

My first MTG. 
Very comfortable/ergonomic.............compared to Mudmaster (GWG), Gravitymaster (GPW) or The GPS Rangeman (GPR).

The sallaz polish adds a touch of Lux!


----------



## sf16

Modded SKX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Purchased in the late 80's (best recollection) at 36mm, I remember thinking it was just toooooo big!
Popped a battery in yesterday & away she went......


----------



## b'oris

Double post &#55358;&#56621;


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CMY21

Victorinox AirBoss


----------



## anrex

th


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## malern

Zenith Elite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

Good health to all









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01

Same....


----------



## Jeep99dad

This one was begging for attention... the arrival of the ExpII has really impacted the rest of the collection.

it's such a nice watch. Definitely one I intend to keep... long term


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchbuff10

Decided to wear my 100% original 8110 today. It always makes me feel good.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

This guy is destined to get lots of wrist time- I'm smitten to say the least










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## brrrdn

Chronoris :]


----------



## 2Legit

ZRC Grands Fonds 300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimgould

My 43 year old Tudor Jumbo...just back from a complete service at my local Rolex AD


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## yinzburgher

Borealis Navale








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Yema Superman Heritage GMT


----------



## afechete

MM300


----------



## Jamerson

BLNR










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

host image


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Freyberg




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Movie theater shots









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Picked up a Hamilton Myron in what they called "coral gold" back then with a matching dial. Looks salmon, but it's brushed gold to match the case. Keeps pretty good time, and the movement is exceptionally clean, which means the eBay seller might have actually told the truth about the servicing (rare, I know)!









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## torquemada




----------



## Arclite

I love an opportunity to wear my Seiko Presage Sky-Diving-Cocktail.

Didn't know about the "Sky Diving" moniker till today...anybody shed light?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical white dial version:


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## evilpenguin




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## issey.miyake

Taking an Uber home


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## lxnastynotch93

Ball's out on a Friday.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

When I wear a Casio it signals a new watch arrival in mail today


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 St C


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DiverBob

Bulova "Americano"


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

A Russian to face the Siberian cold&#8230; -22 but still cross-country skiing.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander GMT


----------



## fatalelement

1941 Hamilton Myron again! These are such an interesting watch - the coral gold version was only made for a year before the war interrupted production, and it was never reintroduced afterwards. I'm glad I was able to find one (presumably) restored and in good condition.








Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

This just came, thanks to evanisrushin!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

fatalelement said:


> 1941 Hamilton Myron again! These are such an interesting watch - the coral gold version was only made for a year before the war interrupted production, and it was never reintroduced afterwards. I'm glad I was able to find one (presumably) restored and in good condition.
> View attachment 14790003
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Always wanted one, the size concerned me. Glad to see a wrist shot, I may get back on the hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## vmmvmmm




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## fld




----------



## omeglycine

HAGWE!


----------



## Pallas79

Happy Friday!


----------



## carlhaluss

Panerai PAM 992 8 Giorni for a Happy Friday!


----------



## Heljestrand

1980 Seiko 6309 Diver


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Rotaz

TGIF all! Wearing the beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg




----------



## Orisginal

The elegantly sporty SBGE249 (Timeless LE)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

armitron adventure solar


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## BigEd




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this tonight. I really should wear this more often. It's such a nicely executed piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Center Second


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Handwound Corgeut









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Saturday Vintage Diver


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko mini monster.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## titusdelossantos

MuckyMark said:


>


Tudor lhd one of my favorites.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Unimatic on a Crown and Buckle single pass strap.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Raven Trekker today


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## al358

Going with a CFB Subatec today. Have a great day and stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Citizen World Perpetual









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Glencoe

J.D.B. said:


>


Love it, that's awesome. Made me smile 🙂


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK this morning and the 216570 now


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo72

Time for netflix at home cinema. 😊


----------



## yinzburgher

Q








Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MysteryBiscuits




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

GS GADA watch.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap


----------



## Dave-WF

24h Komandirskie =>









Sent from my calculator using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Hi


----------



## CMY21




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough


----------



## uperhemi

Khaki Mechanical on bracelet... but since I got a set of shell cordovan single passes, I'm going to get the bracelet off the watch.

Now I need to choose a color for the leather strap...









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## ivanos

9F86



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Relaxing at home with my son tonight. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

A simple tale of watch bands.

I ordered Tundra and Olive Green bands for my Instinct, then thought maybe a brown leather would look great. Turns out, the band blocked the HR detector.

So I put the leather on the Minuteman Team Rubicon, and the olive NATO from the Minuteman on the Instinct.

FYI, the silicone bands for the Instinct are insanely comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr

Earlier today.


----------



## D50

Timex Expedition T77761. Nice non-light glow to the display at an angle.


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Tribute Small Seconds. Proud owner of my first JLC:


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## rickpal14

At Manchester Piccadilly waiting on train to London!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Barge




----------



## Yaz

carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Tribute Small Seconds. Proud owner of my first JLC:


Stunning !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jaffy

My daily beater









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

My two for today.


----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

It's amazing what a red Triangle can do.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Deified

SMPc









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Deified said:


> SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic.... with that nato strap......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleestax

Dog walking.


----------



## sticky

Telling the time with a regulator isn't as difficult as I thought it might be.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Don S

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14794777


Nice Watch!


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

titusdelossantos said:


> Tudor lhd one of my favorites.


Great combo with stunning piece!


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Tribute Small Seconds. Proud owner of my first JLC:


Beautiful! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Old Turtle Camo Mod


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## mistertran510

Seaforth on a Sunday !









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## ac8587

Catching the morning sun after a storm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

'Da King









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 1feelingleft

DJ ready for some football.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens




----------



## Fokstom

Seiko + waffle strap is amazing every time I see it. Nice piece!


----------



## issey.miyake

G Titanium


----------



## ac8587

Catching the morning sun after a storm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

1980 Japanese Diver


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jamerson

The 'dink









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dinoswar

School with my Seamaster









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jwevans




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Last switch today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## al358

Just got back from dinner sporting my GS 229. Have a great night and stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McPGA

Getting ready to take her off after watching the Pack get brutalized 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## ZM-73

Irukandji


----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Yaz

Nikrnic said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## mydemise




----------



## JonS1967

Back to work but no clients today so I went casual... right down to my Lewis Leathers jacket.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Just mounted this morning on new jingly jangly jubilee; 1980 vintage Seiko 6309-7049 diver.


----------



## abzack

Dan Henry 1970 Super Compressor on DH nato









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

More pocket shot practice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

New Certina, my first of the brand. I wanted a functional classy explorer-like addition to my diver-heavy collection. I'm not sure what I think of it yet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Dryden Chrono on a C&B Chevron this morning.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

AP for me today









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday folks👍🏼🖖🏼😊


----------



## mich.g.pan

Just added this to my collection. 
My 5th Solar watch. 
Atomic clock & Solar. 
Cool !


----------



## DMCBanshee

Cross-country Skiing with Dagaz Typhoon II, it's beautiful in the wood.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Stonewashed SNZG today b-)


----------



## yinzburgher

Mako!









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Up, up, and away in my beautiful, my beautiful balloon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Back on the wrist again today. This one wasn't getting any love and I forgot how much I liked her. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## yngrshr

SARB day


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tommy_boy

Nautilo again today:


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

A or B?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Ike2

ILiveOnWacker said:


> A or B?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both are great but B strap would look great on A.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Didn’t even think about that, but I think you are right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

On the chevron strap and loving it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7690-2


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scale

Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Now, that's bright.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Armand Nicolet J09-3 today


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

tuq


----------



## TWoodie

Bulova today.


----------



## Jamerson

5205G









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## dalstott




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac

My original Steinhart Ocean Two White on a PAC leather strap


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😄Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence Dégradé


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Deified

Pam00977









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Formex Essence Dégradé


I really like this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

anOrdain all day


----------



## Arclite

RSDA said:


> View attachment 14788381


Wow! Awesome pic! UV light charged?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

58 just in!!!


----------



## Terb




----------



## bearwithwatch

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745200


----------



## monza06




----------



## rfortson

Just received this one, Oris Artelier GMT Limited Edition









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ThomasAn

After 20 years this watch still looks fresh to me. I guess it was a worthy $300 investment, back in the day.


----------



## SwissAm

TAG Aquaracer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## castlk




----------



## leo1790

One of the joys of owning a dog. Getting out for a few hours on your own.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Yema Superman Bronze today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn Military Type IV


----------



## deepsea03

Double Post


----------



## jovani

CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Aggie88

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn Military Type IV


Great photo!


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Late post, early start at work and busy morning with the Explorer II 216570


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisaac

My Seiko Baby Tuna
View attachment 34-DSC04754.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee

I just got this Precista PRS 3, I'm usually a bracelet guy but I need to admit this one looks better on Canvas.


----------



## yngrshr

Titanium Omega Planet Ocean GMT, again.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 41Mets

Back from a quick service and now at winds freely And smoothly!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Venture


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

SBGN003









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Swatch HODINKEE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the BSH Sub, beautiful Sunset!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Zeroedout

This one seems to be getting a lot of wrist time these days. Apologies for the abundant redundant pics, I’m still trying to get the hang of using the iPhone camera after the latest update.


----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

Chronograph


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Terb




----------



## drhr

Bonaire


----------



## Black5

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Johann23

Grand Seiko - SGBA 413, Shunbun


----------



## adhesiv

MKII Paradive Gen3 on Khaki NATO from Toxic Straps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-1 Series G38


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JacobSimon

I go through phases of participation on this forum. This current phase has me wearing watches that haven't left the box in a while. Early 2000's tag aquaracer here


----------



## ZM-73

Phenix


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## yngrshr

Ignore the dog hair on the coat


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## VicLeChic

a grey thing from a grey dealer


----------



## anrex

thq


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Zlatoust 192-ChS *


























*Its on my arm, "Right Now"..Yikes! :-!*


----------



## JonS1967

Zeroedout said:


> This one seems to be getting a lot of wrist time these days. Apologies for the abundant redundant pics, I'm still trying to get the hang of using the iPhone camera after the latest update.


Nice photos, I'd say you've go the hang of using your iPhone camera! Beautiful watch too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC1 on leather


----------



## Watchcollector21

garydusa said:


> *Zlatoust 192-ChS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Its on my arm, "Right Now"..Yikes! :-!*


WOW Gary,
Nice, very nice, but 
It's a tad too small for you, you should try the next size up, get the ones they hung up at the railway stations.
Ha,ha,ha. 
Cheers mate,
G


----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko 2018 LE SBGR311


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JMFrost

Back to the Ming for me today.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollied

At work sneaking in some contribution


----------



## Pneuma

I have had quite a few micro brands in the past, but I sold all of them except this one when I decided to consolidate my collection. That should tell you how much I like this watch.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## sublime213

Work beater!


----------



## brash47

What I consider the best bang for the buck dive watch currently mass produced.....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

SBG009


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Teleski76

Just purchased from a fellow WUS member...been looking for this one for awhile









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## mich.g.pan

My Lorus/Seiko quartz.
Never lets me down.


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## t minus

Wearing two watches....


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Festina F16985/4


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## castlk




----------



## jah

BB58 on Crown&Buckle


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Classic 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Bernhardt WUS F71 2013 :]


----------



## yngrshr

commuting


----------



## maguirejp

yngrshr said:


> commuting


That strap is perfect for your watch.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## yngrshr

maguirejp said:


> That strap is perfect for your watch.


Thanks. I love it. It's an Erika's. Her new style.


----------



## Kittysafe

Got another of my late uncle's watches working today:
NAVIFORCE for Dream NF 9097


----------



## hisaac




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Kittysafe

Mhutch said:


>


That's a beauty.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new Alpina Manufacture Startimer Heritage chronograph with the La Joux Perret monopusher calibre.


----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Lorus/Seiko 2 tone quartz.


----------



## SwissAm

DC-4 to end the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## skim0039

.


----------



## uperhemi

Not technically on my wrist but new strap shot!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Deified

Sbgn003 and my two Gibson SG's being reflected off the dial









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

It's been a while since I've posted...new addition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Trusty and adorable (only watch that I have 2 of same):


----------



## tiki5698

Call me crazy but I love Breitling's iridescent AR


----------



## Jazzmaster

Senator Chronograph (Capital Edition)...


----------



## CMY21




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Out with my dad to see a cool Simon and Garfunkel show about their lives.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> Out with my dad to see a cool Simon and Garfunkel show about their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Simon and Garfunkel... and it was my dad who introduced them to me when I was very young. You're lucky to have an opportunity to do that with your dad. I hope you had a great time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to this Vostok for the 2nd night in a row. I'm trying to make a conscious effort to enjoy the watches in my box rather than looking at new pieces. Happy Friday everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> I love Simon and Garfunkel... and it was my dad who introduced them to me when I was very young. You're lucky to have an opportunity to do that with your dad. I hope you had a great time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe we are a similar generation. When I was a kid my dad played some guitar, pretty well I think, and he also dabbled on the piano. I was a young kid who loved to sing (It's what I do and teach now) and we would sing Simon and Garfunkel songs together. Two years ago I took him to Paul Simons farewell tour for Father's Day. This is a show that's touring the US with two guys playing Simon and Garfunkel but also just telling their story and their history.A few of the songs were truly tremendous and just had such a similar vibe to the real thing.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## surf4hours




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

orange day ...


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ChronoTraveler

New shoes for a new watch:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Mr Auto

enjoy your weekend









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Aqua Terra


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

Orient USA


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Happy Chinese/Lunar New Year to those celebrating!


----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## brash47

I can't decide between these 2 chronos today!!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Relo60

😊😃 Saturday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## texag03




----------



## SolarPower

Sat, some work in the garage, nothing beats the GS


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Had this one almost 22 years now.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## JonS1967

Russian diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510

Seaforth Saturday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tdiggity

That gshock is gorgeous!


----------



## Tdiggity

G


----------



## Tdiggity

Wooow that red jlc though....


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Aevig Huldra


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BevisFrondFan

Kinda digging this Skyraider.


----------



## Apia




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## emoci

end of the live day.


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

Pam328 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510

Another Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Most of my watches are packed away for a move, so despite being in casual clothes, I'm still wearing my 1941 coral gold Hamilton Myron.

Catching some #flecto!









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## t minus

A true ICON....


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Terb




----------



## al358

Root beer dial SWI. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coondawg07

SGEG93


----------



## FrancoThai

This vintage Citizen Auto Dater Jet for the Chinese New Year.


----------



## schumacher62

timex e-compass titanium


----------



## bearwithwatch

Weekend with Raketa Perpetual. 
Too lazy to set the date/day for the wrist shot.


----------



## al358

brash47 said:


> I can't decide between these 2 chronos today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


That hammy panda is stunning. Wear her in the very best of health!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Seiko Gin & Tonic


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons vintage style diver


----------



## uperhemi

Waiting for weekend laundry to be done...









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


36mm?

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## [email protected]

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Handaufzug, Bronze


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on a two piece seatbelt canvas strap.


----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## Firecrow911

Still crawling out of bed... but the lume is strong with this one...!










Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Arclite

Can we get a day shot of this one? Great looking watch!



Firecrow911 said:


> Still crawling out of bed... but the lume is strong with this one...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my overpriced data plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madstacks

My trusty X - wind chronometer


----------



## mistertran510

Seaforth Sunday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## T1meout

SKX077 with matching soles.


----------



## Firecrow911

Arclite said:


> Can we get a day shot of this one? Great looking watch!


I cheated... this is a Samsung Gear S3 using a custom watch face that I've spent a fair amount of time on (no pun intended). It is of course based on (homage) to the Omega X-33. I even made a custom font for the numerals to match. The chronograph works. I am currently working on programming to add T1, T2, T3 and a countdown timer to it.

Here is a day mode and night mode shot. At night I put the watch in Flight mode to save battery and ironically in that mode it only shows the day face.

If you have an S3 and Watchmaker, you can download this dial at https://getwatchmaker.com/search/delta-v



















Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II 216570 on my old blue drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

for the budget minded. armitron solar adventure on a $4 strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Relo60

😊😄Sunday😁✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Itubij




----------



## indygreg

My preciousssss









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Panerai pam00977









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## flymore

Oris Chronometer,


----------



## flymore

Oris Chronometer,

View attachment 14815139


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## colonelpurple

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 300


----------



## colonelpurple

please delete


----------



## franco60

Vintage Seiko 6139-6005 from September 1971.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Glycine moonphase on a eulit strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques LC6078-SS001-331-1

IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200126/324f733d80a51e25e8e3957b45ecaa0f.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Sunday’s offering


----------



## Apia




----------



## Zeroedout

Deified said:


> Panerai pam00977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Not sure how the brand loyalists/traditionalists feel about some of these recent Pam releases, but Wow!.....I think that's one heck of a great lookin' watch!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## uperhemi

Another day with this guy!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Orisginal

Sinn 856 UTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Let it run...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646




----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this all day. I love my Vostoks.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Flieger


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Bazzamate

Smiths PRS-29









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-2 Series G38


----------



## castlk




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## DarthVedder

Playing with my Seikos


----------



## catlike




----------



## 04z




----------



## SolarPower

Still 26 here


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nevets750

After a long stretch of not posting....my Tactico TC-2! A special shout out to Gino for the watch, as I know he loves this, and for reaching out!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Firecrow911

Feeling spacey on a Monday morning...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning

Armand Nicolet J09-3


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jovani

ORIENT Digital Chronograph Light Alarm LVWAA001B0 ...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## abkdt41

My green monster









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## abkdt41

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


Wowsers !

Where did you get that?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Nice - spot on! Looks great! Thank you.


Firecrow911 said:


> I cheated... this is a Samsung Gear S3 using a custom watch face that I've spent a fair amount of time on (no pun intended). It is of course based on (homage) to the Omega X-33. I even made a custom font for the numerals to match. The chronograph works. I am currently working on programming to add T1, T2, T3 and a countdown timer to it.
> 
> Here is a day mode and night mode shot. At night I put the watch in Flight mode to save battery and ironically in that mode it only shows the day face.
> 
> If you have an S3 and Watchmaker, you can download this dial at https://getwatchmaker.com/search/delta-v
> .


----------



## dalstott




----------



## unixshrk

Blue


----------



## bigredhuskers

NICE


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## hisaac

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on W&W Model 1 Horween Olive strap..


----------



## anrex

mo


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Deified

Pelagos ETA









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thejames1

SM300 on a few NATO straps














@thejames80


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Still digging this combo


----------



## Yaz

Back again !

Can't decide between this...









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

...and this !!!



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

abkdt41 said:


> Wowsers !
> 
> Where did you get that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


This one is from Loyswatch, a guy in the Phillippines who made the dial, insert, hands.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## gunnersfan16

Pretty, pretty, pretty, pretty good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Love this so much









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Got home late, but found this nice surprise in the mail. Love the whirlpool dial, very excited about this watch 🙂 this quick shot does not do it justice...
View attachment 14819051

View attachment 14819073


----------



## bearwithwatch

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745130


----------



## uperhemi

SKX015... aka my 'pajama watch'









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque

312 on orange gator tonight





​


----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Aspley


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Glencoe

My new Zelos Mako 3, arrived yesterday evening


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday wrist time for my Samurai👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New acquisition, plus it's been a number of months since I've been on while I was dealing with some family matters...

Nice to see a wide range of wrist candy through this feed again.

Have a great day all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coondawg07

Glycine Combat 6 - 36mm


----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning.

Explorer II 216570 on an old blue DrunkArtStraps canvas initially made for my Oriscarlbrashear. Bracelet is at the SPA  so trying something different


----------



## yinzburgher

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14820021


Very nice!  One of the better shots I've seen of this new LE. I'm going with the OG today.









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## uperhemi

Patiently waiting my first child to be born... almost 41 week!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## drhr

*


----------



## ryanb741

Zimbe Shogun









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## philskywalker

BnR Heritage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

It's Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy

View attachment 14820791


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


----------



## Rigel

Morgenwerk M1-3

View attachment 20200128_232437.jpg


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Omega


----------



## Deified

Panerai









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Grand Seiko SBGE249

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B05S


----------



## Terb




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## dwilliams851

A bit of bronze today.










Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## drdas007

Omega Seamaster (c. 1974)


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mr Auto

Going digital today. Have a great day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Arclite

Casio square on a Nick Mankey stealth Hook Strap. This is now my favorite strap!

Case back sits on your wrist, not on top of strap like a NATO, so it's nice and low.

Very secure, much more so than M-N style straps IMO.

If you use one of Nick's straps on a square with the NATO adapters, I suggest you order the strap a little smaller than your wrist size (due to extra "lug-to-lug" length with the adapters). YMMV.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Today’s blue and tan


----------



## mich.g.pan

Esquire with Swiss ETA movement


----------



## mich.g.pan

Esquire with Swiss ETA movement

View attachment 14823349


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Deified

SMP on Barton rubber strap









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012

Vintage Junghans SolarTec. Easy to read. New capacitor installed.


----------



## Winstons88




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flatspotter




----------



## Greyknight

Not right now but I have this pick from the other week


----------



## Coondawg07

San Martin - new acquisition... the jury is still out on it.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Nevets750

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf "Watermelon"









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver

Erika's Original on Certina DS Multi-8 Ti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Heljestrand

Classic Seiko


----------



## Terb




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-1


----------



## JonS1967

At work today.








And at home this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## albrechtmyers

Hello everyone


----------



## bigclive2011

Hello.


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough


----------



## b'oris




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Heljestrand

Stealth Wealth


----------



## drdas007

Omega Seamaster (c. 1974)


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko for me today


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## castlk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## househalfman




----------



## jatherly

Something totally different. Filson Field


----------



## abkdt41

Is it spring yet?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Say hello to the new Doxa.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Deified

Sbgn003









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

Second watch of the day...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

sticky said:


> Say hello to the new Doxa.
> 
> View attachment 14826371


Awesome! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Just love









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina tribute to KM710


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## fatalelement

Just finally moved out of SF (living literally twelve feet from an above ground train station on the ground floor of the building) to Half Moon Bay, which is dead silent and extremely relaxing. Went for a morning walk with my PerpetuaL SC-01 to take in the sea.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck40711

Weather for the weekend looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Barge




----------



## FBMJ

Waffle with a bit of strawberry

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## edchys

View attachment 14827449

Le jour Mark 1


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

The desk is a dangerous dive area.....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 i b:


----------



## 04z




----------



## bearwithwatch

Festina F16985/1


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Snaggletooth

Flieger Friday.


----------



## catlike




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Explorer II on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF


----------



## Glencoe

View attachment 14828393


----------



## BigEd




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## castlk




----------



## lax4bags

1969 Longines


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## marsavius




----------



## CMY21

Really diggin my scratch magnet!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mirabello1

Zodiac


----------



## abkdt41

Snaggletooth said:


> Flieger Friday.
> 
> View attachment 14828101


Which Flieger is that?

Here is my Flieger Friday contribution

Laco Augsburg 42


----------



## Beastlytaco




----------



## DarthVedder

double


----------



## DarthVedder

Omega PO


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig

U1-DW









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish

Crepas Hydrographer today.


----------



## Sleestax

Casual Friday, casual watch.


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ßπø~∂¥

View attachment 31jan.jpeg


----------



## Relo60

😀😊 Friday 😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jdallasries

New watch day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg

Can't take it off









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## flymore

I've switched over to the Breitling Superocean Chrono.
The time/date was right so I gently started it this morning.


----------



## flymore

I've switched over to the Breitling Superocean Chrono.
The time/date was right so I gently started it this morning. 

View attachment 14830097


----------



## Sullivanjt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## ck13

Another hot summers day in Aus.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Squale 30 ATMOS









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Casualwatchguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## jovani




----------



## tantric




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Not mine, but a cool watch for sure.









Time is inevitable...


----------



## CMY21

Vic Airboss after a quick hit from my flashlight

View attachment 14831257


----------



## Earthbound

Still in the dark so


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Ragl

Tikuna......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pneuma

Sinn 104


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89

I was too lazy to adjust the date. Roamer Mustang on vacation.








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 black


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## yinzburgher

Q









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Ike2

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 14831235
> View attachment 14831239
> View attachment 14831241


That is a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01

Impulse buy


----------



## fatalelement

Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Just settling in for Ireland v Scotland and Bremont now being the official timekeepers for England Rugby, it seems appropriate









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

I played saxophone from elementary school through high school and then I pursued a career as an opera singer studying voice in college and beyond and not picking up the saxophone for years. In the last 12 years I picked







them back up again to play in the orchestra for our school musicals. We are doing Chicago and it is not easy. Here are the three saxes I'm playing for the show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

41Mets said:


> I played saxophone from elementary school through high school and then I pursued a career as an opera singer studying voice in college and beyond and not picking up the saxophone for years. In the last 12 years I picked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them back up again to play in the orchestra for our school musicals. We are doing Chicago and it is not easy. Here are the three saxes I'm playing for the show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck .


----------



## Relo60

He says No Mas. I say NOMOS😀👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual for the weekend
Too lazy to set date/day for the snap.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch. Perfect lighting in front of my house!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Can't get enough!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## IAmScott

JonS1967 said:


> Afternoon switch. Perfect lighting in front of my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice piece!
Not up on the brand sir, but this is nice looking hardware!
Scott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Ike2 said:


> That is a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you Ike,
This was my late fathers watch, he had a Timex which he wore every day, and this one which he only wore when he went out At weddings. Probably only wore it 20 times from when he bought it new. But he wound it up once a month. Still runs + 2 secs per day. 
Still like new, not even a mark on it. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Sullivanjt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1384359

Recently acquired Sinn UX S:


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Gorgeous!! Amazing photo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet

A guilty pleasure


----------



## gshock626

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous!! Amazing photo too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## JonS1967

IAmScott said:


> Nice piece!
> Not up on the brand sir, but this is nice looking hardware!
> Scott
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words. Eterna is an old and established brand, the founders of ETA and creators of the ball bearing rotor system just to name a few of their accomplishments. I've been aware of the brand since I started collecting in the 90's but didn't get my first Eterna until about 4 years ago... now I have six of them! I'm really impressed with the quality and finish on their pieces. They are one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerbear11

My vacation watch. No date to remind me. Happy dial that makes you smile. In Florida where it is warmer and brighter than Chicago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogdaddy




----------



## SG_Lefty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

View attachment 14833605


----------



## CMY21




----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Calumets




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14834447
> 
> 
> View attachment 14834449


Cool-looking watch! Love the dial.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## SolarPower

Super Bowl day!


----------



## nitro450exp

View attachment 14835061


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks you Ike,
> This was my late fathers watch, he had a Timex which he wore every day, and this one which he only wore when he went out At weddings. Probably only wore it 20 times from when he bought it new. But he wound it up once a month. Still runs + 2 secs per day.
> Still like new, not even a mark on it.
> Cheers
> G


G, you are lucky to have such a watch and it is even better that it has that sentimental value for you. I have my later father's watch and treasure it. I have also seen photos of the red version of your watch, which is very cool, but I think the green version may just shade it. If you haven't already done so, I suggest you post your pic on the Best Green Dial thread in F71. 
Cheers,
Ike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😄 Sunday✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## brash47

I cant pick a strap for today!!! Blushark full yellow stitch left, solid black Ritche middle, Barton block over yellow right!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65. Second time around for me. Sold my first a few years ago, and regretted it. Decided my collection "needed" a Rolex Sub 114060. Had it a few weeks, sold it to a friend, and the next day went my AD and bought this ORIS to replace it, and never looked back! Even looking closely at the Glashutte Original SeaQ the other day, I questioned whether it would give me any more pleasure than this ORIS? ???









Have a great Sunday everyone. And even better for those who love Superbowl!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## tenge




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy super bowl Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus

Sinn 256ty


----------



## 04z




----------



## Sugman




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## sickondivers

BERNHARDT F71


----------



## jah

Mac V SOG belonging to a SR71 pilot


----------



## mich.g.pan

A favorite of Mine.
Black, Gold and Yellow.
Swiss ETA movement.


----------



## 41Mets

A recent inexpensive pickup. Gorgeous, though. Will be fun to carry around.


----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig

41Mets said:


> A recent inexpensive pickup. Gorgeous, though. Will be fun to carry around.


I was in my local watchmaker's place last week(80+ yr old guy, wrote a kinda famous watch book-Watches I Have Known)and he was telling me that if not for the recent resurgent interest in pocket watches by the, as he put it, "millenials" he would be short on business! Cool piece!
I'm rocking this watching KC try to mount a comeback









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Love Omega blue


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Oris Aquis today,


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet J09-3


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Tanjecterly

Dressy diver for the office. Tourby L40 blue.


----------



## omeglycine

HAGWE!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Fatboi_ET

PerpetuaL SC-03









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bueller67

It's Monaco Monday


----------



## Jean-Pierre

Picture taken yesterday but I don't remember when precisely! ?


----------



## Watchcollector21

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14837275
> 
> 
> View attachment 14837277


Absolutley love this piece slorollin,
It just wears so well, I have the green bezel version.


----------



## 41Mets

I like this more and more each time I wear it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BrianLeo

.


----------



## jashotwe1

Vostok-Europe GAZ-14 Limousine


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Rangeman this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Feeding buddies


----------



## Zeroedout

73 degrees and not a cloud in sight today....


----------



## RLS1851

Wearing my new Laco "Paris"


----------



## schnitzerphoto

First day at the office with this one.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

View attachment 14838333


Have a nice y'all!


----------



## Racer-X




----------



## Dr. Robert

Explorer Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Doxa Sub 200 LE. Perfect for a snow day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El Conde

Blue dial, black Santoni, steel case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 710432.


----------



## castlk




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Newly arrived, first time on, 42°C in Perth @ 6:00pm


----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Time is inevitable...


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII 216570 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## schumacher62

titanium, sapphire, solar, world time and atomic updated.


----------



## Deified

Tudor pelagos ETA









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

t


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 59yukon01

Too lazy to switch so again......


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Rotaz

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

Time is inevitable...


----------



## Lane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

New strap test day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott




----------



## mnf67

BWC handwound chrono:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

The venerable bb58










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Vioviv

Morning folks! The cal 02 keeping outstanding time - +1 sec over 72 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

This one never gets old. Just so simple










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Might trade this for the black dial


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## t214145




----------



## fatalelement

Seiko "Dawn Grey" Turtle SRPD01K1 on an especially cold and windy day (hence the sweater)









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

B&M Classima :]


----------



## Zeroedout

Zelos Horizons for a lovely Tuesday afternoon....


----------



## MikeyT




----------



## gshock626




----------



## MAD777

A new black engineer bracelet is on its way to replace this polymer strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Whoops, this hasn't happened in a while. Went for an evening stroll, looked down and realized I forgot my watch. Technically still a wristshot...


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tas1911

Anyone for a Reef Tiger Illidan?


----------



## nobody

New look I brought to old and tired gwx 5600


----------



## Moss28

DC66


----------



## mistertran510

Monta Triumph!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Vioviv said:


> Morning folks! The cal 02 keeping outstanding time - +1 sec over 72 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one seriously handsome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Just arrived. CW C7 Rapide Chronograph automatic with the Valjoux 7750.

It's..... awesome!!


----------



## Vioviv

JonS1967 said:


> That is one seriously handsome watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Terb




----------



## Nevets750

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350607


----------



## castlk




----------



## tiki5698

How small can you make your watch look? 43.5mm not so big


----------



## civiclx

Yes, there is a watch in this picture:-d


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Kittysafe

This is a bulky watch I inherited from my late uncle. It's easy to read, that's what matters.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## panchopin

Beach day today, Seiko flightmaster on a bit more colorful Nato for a change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Relo60

😃😄Wednesday 🙂👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## deepsea03

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## fatalelement

Catching sunrise at the harbor with the Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianLeo

Seiko SNE329 w/ aftermarket bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Novaros




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

fatalelement said:


> Catching sunrise at the harbor with the Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow!! Amazing photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski

Aquis Date 43.5mm with a beautiful blue dial


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tommy_boy

On a Martu strap:


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## guspech750

......


----------



## Itubij

I'm not afraid of the a little rain/ice on my window


----------



## 41Mets

What do you think about the strap choice? I got this for a different watch a few years ago never loved it for that watch and it's a really well-made strap that's been in my watch box. I prefer this watch on the bracelet and on the crown and buckle nylon strap I have, but I think it looks good on this choice. I like switching things up.


----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc

14k Doxa


----------



## thewatchidiot

A break from babysitting


----------



## Terb




----------



## mich.g.pan

CItizen Eco-Drive
Reliable time keeper.


----------



## ZM-73

Casio Psychedelia


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3 Series G38


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MDT IT

The last true diver of Tissot, then the void ..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Not a watch, but my first attempt at making my own straps, very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Wow Ed, 
Great first attempt, awsome, a couple more times they will be perfect.
Keep going mate, love to see a few more.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Meeting in town then brunch then afternoon of snooker with a few friends. 
On wrist Breitling, to keep me company.













G


----------



## BigEd

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wow Ed,
> Great first attempt, awsome, a couple more times they will be perfect.
> Keep going mate, love to see a few more.
> Cheers
> G


Having fun with in-progress straps


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## b'oris




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 142


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jovani




----------



## cave diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BrianLeo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Orient Bambino in a delicious dark chocolate brown! 2nd generation, version 4.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this new IWC387901  so the honeymoon continues but I put it on a horween English Tan Dublin DAS leather


----------



## adhesiv

Vintage 1968 DJ (1601) on Harris Chevron










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## anrex

th


----------



## anrex

From yesterday


----------



## Sugman




----------



## schnitzerphoto

The BB back in its bracelet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Calumets




----------



## bismarck_1870




----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Diver 65 today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac8587

Picked up yesterday. Such a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28




----------



## fatalelement

1941 Hamilton Myron on a foggy coastal day









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

41Mets said:


> What do you think about the strap choice? I got this for a different watch a few years ago never loved it for that watch and it's a really well-made strap that's been in my watch box. I prefer this watch on the bracelet and on the crown and buckle nylon strap I have, but I think it looks good on this choice. I like switching things up.


I really like that combo and the strap, who makes it? Nice warm tones, vintage look but still fresh.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BigEd

Steinhart GMT-2


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Great shot - where is this?



fatalelement said:


> Catching sunrise at the harbor with the Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ToBeDetermined

It's a fantastic look



Glencoe said:


> I really like that combo and the strap, who makes it? Nice warm tones, vintage look but still fresh.


----------



## JohnM67

Tudor Black Bay 58:


----------



## ToBeDetermined

It’s going to be a great day!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

It’s going to be a great day!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Fergfour




----------



## 59yukon01

I hate cold weather and this white crap that goes along with it.......


----------



## Orisginal

856 UTC, waiting for some delicious breakfast in the Whataburger drive through

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JonS1967

TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## mich.g.pan

Pulsar/Seiko

I'm never nice to this watch..... but keeps providing great service.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## thewatchidiot

Doxa today!


----------



## Apia




----------



## francorx

Zenith today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

GS 9F86



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## statuswan

Stuck in American Girl, surrounded by pink









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga

gshock626 said:


>


What's the model number of this masterpiece?


----------



## gshock626

Galaga said:


> What's the model number of this masterpiece?


SBGR251


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko brown dial


----------



## Pimmsley

New arrival !
NOS from 1988 - was my 16th Birthday present from my parents but it was stolen in the school change room in my last year there 2 years later... 
back on the wrist after 30 years b-)


----------



## Terb




----------



## SovietDog

Pimmsley said:


> New arrival !
> NOS from 1988 - was my 16th Birthday present from my parents but it was stolen in the school change room in my last year there 2 years later...
> back on the wrist after 30 years b-)
> 
> View attachment 14850717


Forgive me since Im new, what's the model name of this one? It's absolutely gorgeous. I had to register just to ask 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Frequent lurker, rare poster

Newly acquired Sinn 556 (yesterday's pic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

SovietDog said:


> Forgive me since Im new, what's the model name of this one? It's absolutely gorgeous. I had to register just to ask
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, thank you... it's a Tissot Two Timer made approx 1988 I purchased on eBay this month... they do pop up a fair bit but admittedly I got very lucky as it's truly mint NOS and fully functional after sitting unused for 32 years... cheers

...and Welcome !


----------



## emiTstI

Makes me happy ..!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchopin

Today, Deep blue pro sea diver 1000m, coke bezel version

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

gshock626 said:


>


That's just beautiful!


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Chill Friday evening with the Seiko SPB089










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## gshock626

Aggie88 said:


> That's just beautiful!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Tissot Racing-Touch


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catlike




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## yinzburgher

Baltic









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Still with the PerpetuaL SC-03!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

Something a little left-field arrived today as a new beater...


----------



## Matei Radulescu

Waiting for bids on Catawiki 

instagr.am/lifeofmiquel


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

....


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 1220 cell and back in action


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*






















Sent from my HP Desktop using common ¢ents.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Relo60

Saturday:-!✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## jah

Spitfire!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

Wearing my Quadrato today.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MAD777

This one is special to me as it was a gift from my son.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogdaddy




----------



## mich.g.pan

Today it's my formal Wittnauer. 

"Nice day for a White Wedding..."
Billy Idol. 

Mp


----------



## Watchcollector21

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 14852371
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Nice to see you Gustavo,
Impeccable as usual my friend, beautiful piece.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh off the bench of a fine gentleman in Hawaii. Nice job.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Heuer Monaco. Have a great weekend folks!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Vertex m100b


----------



## Wolfman53

Sixty-Five Bronze









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## orangenSaft

Speedy on new steel gray nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Dad gave me his blue Seiko Presage.

Just put it on a blue Barton leather strap. Love this watch.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## El-Duderino

Zenith Chronomaster on its new bracelet.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## franco60

1803 from 1968









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

I like this colour, alien / lime jello green


----------



## Terb




----------



## adhesiv

Just added to collection thanks to another member of our fine forum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flymore

Still wearing the Breitling ....


----------



## brash47

I found one!!!!!! Yeeeehaaaaa!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

And tried this on..... it's hefty, perfect size and awesome!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## JonS1967

Nighttime switch. I love this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Having a brew with my Doxa!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JohnM67

BB 58.


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Pimmsley

Cheers !


----------



## Heljestrand

6309-7049 from 1980


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Sonar

Admiring the straight lines on my sami









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Excellent watch - just excellent



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> BigEye for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbaneExplorer

Winter storm ripping outside..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Usafwolfe

Air Force Blue Combat Sub.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## red1108nyc

Big block bam!


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Sullivanjt

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Relo60

😊😄Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## texag03




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Strela Cosmos CO40CYB-AW on a Forest Green Vario full grain Italian leather strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

On our way to worship


----------



## al358

Working around the house today with a $33 Swiss army on nato. IMHO it actually







looks pretty good. Have a great day day and stay safe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Sugman




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## sabot03196

Back to the Hamilton Khaki Sub today. I find its weight reassuring...


----------



## sabot03196

Back to the Hamilton Khaki Sub today. I find its weight reassuring...

View attachment 14855609


Sorry for the double post. Something weird is going on with my editor.


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


> 103 St C


Great watch and photo! You inspired me to try black and white, but I've got a lot of work to do to get to your level.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

I do not typically gravitate to bracelets, but recently I am liking them more and more. Today I had an urge to swap to this bracelet that has been sitting around in my drawer for a while, kind of liking it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Not feeling well today, staying home with the Scurfa D1-500 silver on bracelet


----------



## uperhemi

Skx015









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Skiing today... Casio time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Love my Orient


----------



## SolarPower

Sunday- the beater


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Don S




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

ToBeDetermined said:


> Excellent watch - just excellent


Thanks . It was my first purchase from an AD and absolutely love it. It's a great time piece, love wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sunday afternoon in the park. PAM 721 on "Drunken Monkey Battle" from Vintager Straps:


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Seiko Sunday with the SPB107










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Monday morning, have a great day all !


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 04z

Beater today


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350617


----------



## trekbonita

J.D.B. said:


>


hi, can you tell me more about this watch please


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani

today SEIKO 7548-7000, Brian May watches 

... I look forward to watches Seiko 5 Sports Brian May Special Edition SRPE83K1


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Calumets

Tudor Black Bay Black ETA


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## omeglycine

Just in. Haven't set the date or time yet.


----------



## Watchcollector21

omeglycine said:


> Just in. Haven't set the date or time yet.


Congrats, absolutley stunning mate.
Love the loom.
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC2 on seatbelt strap.






G


----------



## omeglycine

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats, absolutley stunning mate.
> Love the loom.
> Cheers
> G


Thanks, G! I'll have to post some more pics later. I knew the sapphire bezel would really play in the light, but am (pleasantly) surprised by the way the narrow, polished outline of the indices catch light as well. It is certainly not a discreet watch, but I have plenty of those. Enjoying this bold beauty.

Thanks again for the kind words!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## CMY21




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## brash47

Pimmsley said:


> Monday morning, have a great day all !
> 
> View attachment 14856439
> 
> 
> View attachment 14856441


Your watch looks like a happy face!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fatalelement

Gazing out over the sea and the Farallons (visible in the background, I promise!) with my Dan Henry 1970 40mm. Been moving so I finally got around to unpacking my watches, as much as I don't mind wearing my Doxa every day.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Monday at the office with the BB


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Brocktoon73




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

🤪😊Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fatalelement

ToBeDetermined said:


> Great shot - where is this?


Half Moon Bay - just moved over there from San Francisco. Pillar Point Harbor to be specific. Hell of a sunrise! I used to be a late waker but since I moved I'm up at 5:30 every day to catch it and have a coffee.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 type 4 today


----------



## jfwund




----------



## thewatchidiot

Oris


----------



## tiki5698

It's crazy how much I love wearing this watch


----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy Tuesday in Melbourne today... cheers !


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5 Series G38


----------



## Heljestrand

GS patina (scratches abundantly displayed)


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14857185


Smokin' hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Irukandji


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## civiclx

Started the day with my Bulova Wilton and ended the day with my Tissot Le Locle which I just received earlier today. A month ago, I had never heard the term but I'm learning that I really like guilloche on my watches. One thing I do have to say about both of these watches is that the rose gold is much harder to see in person at most angles. I love both of them though!


----------



## bealefay

Hello


----------



## Pimmsley

right now...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## BigEd

PAM 510 on a reject strap!!!
I'm not into modding of watches, don't have the fine motor skills necessary or eyesight for such delicate work, so I thought I would try to make some leather straps. 
Beginning to get the hang of it, but this is twice I have made the major mistake of cutting the slot for the buckle on the long strap when it obviously should have been on the short strap. You get all the difficult processes correct, and in the eagerness to finish the project and put it on the watch, you pick up the wrong piece and start cutting. I obviously forgot the golden rule to measure twice and cut once. 
I remade the longer strap and left the slot cutting tool in the shed.
Might add a buckle to the reject strap and use it as a key ring.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBPB




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Speedy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II on a grey Toxicnato


----------



## Aggie88

You know what day it is&#8230;


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## anjanshenoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## slorollin

yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 14860493
> 
> 
> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Just picked up this one. Thought I was getting a cheap GMT. Not so, lol. Too cheap to send back. I like it though. Gonna put it on mesh, I think.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

















TCM's website is still not taking orders, still citing "reorganization," and (worse) "no after sales service currently available." No updates since the end of 2019.
It will be a _serious_ bummer if they go (or have gone) out of business.


----------



## Watch Carefully

I swapped over to a clean silver dial at the suggestion of a previous thread:










The movement view ain't bad, neither:


----------



## Vioviv

Watch Carefully said:


> I swapped over to a clean silver dial at the suggestion of a previous thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movement view ain't bad, neither:


Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday folks😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## indygreg

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 14860879


Gorgeous. Just wow

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Oris Divers Sixty-Five


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## sabot03196

Going for the retro feel.


----------



## Deified

Zelos mako meteorite dial









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 321 and back in rotation.


----------



## Nevets750

Borealis Sea Storm









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## fatalelement

Taking a spin down the coast in the M3 (top down for a sunny day!) wearing my Seiko LE "Dawn Grey" SRPD01K1.










Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb




----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

I can't decide today  mecha or ana/digi... ugh


----------



## SolarPower

My Turn-O-Graph


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master on canvas today


----------



## Teleski76

Just picked this little gem up.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## emiTstI

Superocean Heritage II 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Bulova 96B252


----------



## castlk




----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

B&R Vintage 126 with Valjoux 7750 movement. Bought this new back in 2003. Really need to wear it more often. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## issey.miyake

My GO today (just remembered it was Speedy Tuesday)


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Arclite




----------



## anrex

ww


----------



## emiTstI

A watch I can always count on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

😀Happy🐫Wednesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another ExpII here


----------



## jfwund

At the gym...


----------



## cave diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## iddaka




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

.....


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Breitling GMT day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Sugman

Just got this, today...had some Amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

H. Moser Heritage Centre Seconds, should be on my wrist more often:


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## pardayan




----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

This impulse buy came today and actually looks a lot better than anticipated. My only field watch..... so far, of course, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx

Zelos Mako v3









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## joshwelborn17

Tudor BBB


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Spunwell

Farer Universal for hump day this week


----------



## Rojote

Piccard


----------



## Heljestrand

GS Cookie


----------



## pwk

Citizen Grand Classic


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## hyjadenlee

My Nomos Tangente!









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Seiko Enamel dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8670-2


----------



## Roningrad

.


----------



## Pimmsley

Tissot two timer today...


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## xiv




----------



## Homo Sapien X

6694 on B&S nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Homo Sapien X

issey.miyake said:


>


Gorgeous GO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62

issey.miyake said:


>


an excellent book. i couldn't recommend it more highly for reading the history of some famous men, and seeing photos of their equally famous watches.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 59yukon01

Same.....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my IWC Spitfire chronograph on a horween peat moss leather DrunkArtStraps. I quite like this combo. Maybe my favorite thus far.

Have a great day.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jim L

GL0057


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

TC3 on Horween leather,













G


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂 Thursday👌🏼🖖🏼 Pam 682


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff on nato for that casual vibe.


----------



## thewatchidiot

L.U.Chooard sport 2000 on a combat strap


----------



## onyourwrist

My meteorite. My current favorite!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## Sugman




----------



## yankeexpress

MDV-106B


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## Heljestrand

Waiting on my Cadillac to be serviced.


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Valentine's Day morning with my beloved, (a pink and blue morning sky...)


----------



## jfwund




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## carlhaluss

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds. Not getting enough wrist time, deserves some pics:


----------



## tommy_boy

Difficult to capture this dial's hue other than in low natural light. It's off-white, kinda like ivory.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

Just got this beauty ,seiko king turtle save the oceans, sapphire crystal , ceramic bezel. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e45e432f07df/VID_23370527_055618_596.mp4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Tissot T-complication squelette for a bit. About to head to the chopping block to fund a grail, but still one of the best skeletons out there for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One on drunkart's canvas


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-291H


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

pvflyer said:


> Just got this beauty ,seiko king turtle save the oceans, sapphire crystal , ceramic bezel. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e45e432f07df/VID_23370527_055618_596.mp4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Those are really both beautiful!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

'72 Omega DeVille









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Festina F16983/1


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Pimmsley

carlhaluss said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds. Not getting enough wrist time, deserves some pics:


It sure does, wow, LOVE that red, so rich !


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## columela

First day on the wrist









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jkpa

First time in 2020


----------



## Ragl

Another typical day out here in Mudshire.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## jovani




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## guspech750

....


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Roningrad

An Alpinist V-day


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## yinzburgher

Aerospace









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## hopscottch

New king turtle on camp strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Happy Valentine's Day❣???


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## onyourwrist

Happy VD!








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning ladies & gents!









Got my second A-13A Pilot Watch in 3 years ... I'm only buying uniquely quartz affordables this year, so it was a very easy choice to reacquire this one. It was my single most regretted flip ever, & I'm very happy to have it back.
If you don't know this watch, it's worth taking a look, even if you're a mechanical-only WIS.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## CMY21




----------



## DarthVedder

My PO


----------



## mnf67

IWC today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks great, @mnf67; love those indices in the light.



For me today, this Hamilton. It's 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Spunwell

Something a little different today


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Thanks for the compliment, it is a fantastic watch, I've loved it since day one.



ToBeDetermined said:


> Excellent watch - just excellent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Well _someone_ has to buy Maurice Lacroix watches :-d

The grey dial on this watch is a b**** to capture properly in a photograph, I lost count of the number of photos I took to get these two. It looks fine on the bracelet but I'm liking the Hirsch Lucca strap on the wrist for the first time today:

















Have a great weekend!


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Green dial


----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## xiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fulmtalalchemist

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14871629


Where did you by the band?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## ceb21

Sent from my iPhoneXR using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

Casio Edifice this morning.
The whole Edifice line is a good looking; I should own more of them.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂 Saturday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CoachRockne




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## JR70

BALL


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

ALMOST too big...first day with it, but I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Badiker

Wostok


----------



## 59yukon01

Just got back from her long walk.


----------



## uperhemi

SEIKO SATURDAY!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Ingersoll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## onyourwrist

Meteorite









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Finishing a piece of furniture


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Not sure if it's a keeper.


----------



## FHFinster

jkpa said:


> View attachment 14874167
> 
> 
> View attachment 14874169
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's a keeper.


Is that a Deep Sea?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

^^ looks like it could double as a submarine.


----------



## 41Mets

jkpa said:


> View attachment 14874167
> 
> 
> View attachment 14874169
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's a keeper.


Easily fits under a sleeve, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 4jamie

https://nickmankeydesigns.com/ if your interested in the strap


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JonS1967

Wore this to work today. 









Going to give this to my Nephew so I wanted to make sure it's running well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

Enjoying Sunday...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pvflyer

This guy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## colonelpurple

Out for a bit of street photography and green tea


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## navjing0614

Due to recent acquisitions I have not worn this for a while.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maxpowerman

Something about changing to a new strap brings out a whole new love affair with a watch. I forget how excellent this Tudor strap is.

Have a great and relaxing Sunday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

NYC visit to see my niece on a school trip from Chicago









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Seiko 7006-5069. The first watch I ever purchased. And the first purchase I made after starting my first job. Used all of my first 3 paychecks to buy. Still wearing 45 yers later!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Jeep99dad

Mido Ocean Star tribute today


----------



## Relo60

🙂😊Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bounce

New to me today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sunday’s wear!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jkpa

CW C7 Rapide chrono. Valjoux 7750.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this yellow D1-500 and how it looks on canvas. My favorite scurfa so far, of the many I've had.


----------



## Spunwell

Daytona on Everest this Sunday


----------



## Pimmsley

Tag on leather for Monday weather...

Cheers all


----------



## El-Duderino

Finally got around to filing down the Bergeon plier forks to fit a Rolex bracelet. Trying out the GMT on a D9 alligator strap. So far I really like the look of this strap with this watch. The curved lugs hug just below the bezel and really give it an integrated looking fit.


----------



## El-Duderino

Spunwell said:


> Daytona on Everest this Sunday


Sigh. Now I have to go buy an Everest strap for my black Daytona. That looks awesome!


----------



## acl1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

El-Duderino said:


> Finally got around to filing down the Bergeon plier forks to fit a Rolex bracelet. Trying out the GMT on a D9 alligator strap. So far I really like the look of this strap with this watch. The curved lugs hug just below the bezel and really give it an integrated looking fit.


Very sharp!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Zeroedout

Concord Mariner 200m Automatic on a quick run to the grocery store. What’s good ol’ fashioned beef stew without a loaf of French bread?


----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday evening


----------



## Nevets750

A shot of my Borealis Estoril at the rained out Daytona 500. It poured and we were soaked! At least the Estoril could take it!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRW009


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 2415-550930


----------



## civiclx




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Boldr Venture automatic on a HELM Khaki canvas strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Oris TT1 on custom leather


----------



## VicLeChic

Racing 44


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## jkpa

Ron Swanson special in protest of having to work on President's Day.


----------



## jovani

Seiko Turtle The Blue Lagoon


----------



## 59yukon01

Probably going to sell this......


----------



## Calumets

BB36


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## yinzburgher

Bronze Seaforth









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Sugman




----------



## onyourwrist

Tag Aquaracer for a rainy day









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Astor&Banks Sea Ranger on the C&B Syrah Chevron strap


----------



## Vioviv

WWIWY?
A-13A Pilot Watch



















HANDY'A!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sinatra









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Timed Snoopy


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## al358

Going with my GS today. Have a great day and stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

al358 said:


> Going with my GS today. Have a great day and stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch. The red lettering adds a very cool contrast to the overall look.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

A piece of aviation history on my wrist today..........(literally).
A piece of rudder metal of a Concorde aka ,'The Rocket' is embedded............


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

Seiko Monster ^^


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Spunwell

U1 SE to start the workweek


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-2


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pimmsley

Tissot Tuesday...


----------



## [email protected]

SKX007 midnight sonata









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yngrshr




----------



## slorollin




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween Chromexcel drunkartstraps


----------



## Ike2

Flying with the flieger.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## soaking.fused

Aggie88 said:


>


Superb.


----------



## onyourwrist

Longines conquest classic and my boxer, luna









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue aquis


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning ... A-13A today!


----------



## Cleef

Turtle


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## gshock626




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MrZeke

Sarb035, what a solid feeling watch! Just got it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider

Picked this up last week and moved it to leather from the original canvas.


----------



## fatalelement

Forgot my Speedy today! Haven't been sleeping much due to work so I'll chalk it up to that. Instead, here's my Doxa:









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

SUMO mod 2 on Strapcode 22mm Engineer


----------



## yankeexpress

98A254


----------



## the gig

Rainy day blues









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

fatalelement said:


> Forgot my Speedy today! Haven't been sleeping much due to work so I'll chalk it up to that. Instead, here's my Doxa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Love the Divingstar.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Finally came back from Oris (via Tourneau) after waiting for three months!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## Heljestrand

Longines on grey nato


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Spitfire today


----------



## civiclx




----------



## adhesiv

Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

The Great Wave!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Calumets

This domed acrylic really has some pop!


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## slorollin




----------



## slorollin

yankeexpress said:


>


Boy, this one really captures the design vibe of the '60's and early '70's. It reminds me of the brand new bowling alley, (Johnny Unitas' Colt Lanes), that opened down the street in '65 or so and "Hot Shoppes, Jr." and the "Thunderbird" drive in and Dixie cups and "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena." Very, very cool.


----------



## Aggie88

slorollin said:


> Boy, this one really captures the design vibe of the '60's and early '70's. It reminds me of the brand new bowling alley that opened down the street in '65 or so and "Hot Shoppes, Jr." and the "Thunderbird" drive in and Dixie cups and "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena." Very, very cool.


I just saw a story yesterday saying that Bulova is re-releasing the surfboard chronographs.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Pneuma

Hamtun Kraken H2 Yellow Dial
It is a cloudy day and light condition is not optimal, but still a beautiful watch.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## VicLeChic

Seawolf


----------



## thecuborican

Just got this in mail literally new in box from the 80s Casio Easy Rec. Perfect for playing Borat quotes at the office.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## jfwund

Light and shade...


----------



## Mirabello1

300M


----------



## fatalelement

Suited up today for lawyer stuff
1941 Hamilton Myron in coral gold with solid gold numerals









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## mclmk8d

Monaco


----------



## cdnguyen729

Monta Skyquest


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Truly, I am the Master of Puppets.

'Cept I forgot to set the MM300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Santos today


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko SPC131P1


----------



## ZM-73

Pogue today.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## DiverBob

Invicta 1953 on rubber


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## uperhemi

On bund or stock leather? Decision...

IG: noboxnopaper









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## [email protected]

SKX all mattte black









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Watchcollector21

My wife bought me a present, she said it's got great loom.


----------



## Calumets

Glycine Airman 8


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Relo60

😃😊Thursday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII  back on bracelet


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## abkdt41

Laco on a NATO









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

I love this one.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Cartier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Navihawk









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## kevinlucci

Key West dreaming from just a few short days ago..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

New to me today - just sized it and put it on. Been wearing my Explorer I all day so this feels pretty big and heavy, but I like it so far...


----------



## JC_2012




----------



## CMY21




----------



## fatalelement

Speedy today!









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ßπø~∂¥




----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

I can’t seem to take this off since buying it.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## pvflyer

King turtle on navy blue waffle strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Reverso








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Wearing a new arrival...


----------



## Spunwell

0•0•0 for some field work today


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Opening night of Chicago at my school.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

41Mets said:


> Opening night of Chicago at my school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...dont blow it


----------



## 41Mets

Pimmsley said:


> ...dont blow it


Ha. I felt like I did a few times. Some cracks where they haven't happened but overall decent. I'm not a professional sax player but I can get by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Festina F16275/5


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 4jamie

how bout the wife's watch


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner today I


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Skellig

As the sun sets.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## guspech750

.....


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JR70

Yema Today...


----------



## 59yukon01

If I was smart I'd sell everything else and just wear this all the time.

 "If" I was smart.....


----------



## jfwund

Let the honeymoon commence...


----------



## Uhrmensch

Type XX at the London Classic Car Show today - plus some random pics for any petrolheads

















































Cheers


----------



## Aggie88

59yukon01 said:


> If I was smart I'd sell everything else and just wear this all the time.
> 
> "If" I was smart.....


That is a handsome watch...


----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Aggie88 said:


> That is a handsome watch...


Thank you! Not sure my picture does it justice compared to real life.


----------



## Smokehouse4444

Thought I would go a little "fancier" at work today. Just cuz.....









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono On Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t214145

Finally got one of my grails


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## omeglycine

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Trying out a just delivered AF0210 strap on my Todd Snyder Timex...I think it looks awesome!

Rob is doing some nice work with these straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn

BALL Trainmaster :]


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Helson_hyped

Been on the wrist non stop.









SM-N960U


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Spunwell

Marine Master to end the weekend, have a great one ahead everyone.


----------



## gshock626

TGIF!


----------



## Aggie88

Perfect tritium lume


----------



## CMY21

Aggie88 said:


> Perfect tritium lume


I agree ?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## CFK-OB

Sinn 240 ST









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## fatalelement

soakin' up the sun with the top down









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Barge




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## emiTstI

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14889667
> 
> Still wearing this as the weight of my eyelids nudge me closer to a good night's sleep. Good night y'all ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, white dial version.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire




----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on RedRockStraps canvas.

View attachment DSC_1280-Edit.jpg


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Calumets

Smiths PRS-29a today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz




----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

New shoes! OEM suoerocean rubber, superb quality 👍


----------



## JR70




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## francorx

Just arrived today


----------



## HMR170




----------



## cghorr01

Limited edition perpetual chrono. Just came today!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Relo60

🙂😊Saturday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

francorx said:


> Just arrived today


Shaken, not stirred ... congrats .!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster gmt








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch. It's pouring down rain here, in usually sunny San Diego. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime




----------



## ArmsOfTime

househalfman said:


>


Oh man that white dial is "chef's kiss"!


----------



## Spunwell

SD4K in the shop this afternoon


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## pwk

My favorite classic


----------



## thewatchidiot

Breaking in a new strap








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ivanos

GS 9F86



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Trevelyan77

Ventus Mori.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Just received this Nato. Pretty sweet combo









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

Giving my Marlin some wrist time.


----------



## adhesiv

Fresh off a service










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## freeme81

SUPA Diver Bronze - now on Kickstarter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 992 showing some blue:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Ending the day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## JonS1967

Third watch of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## johnny_b2

Kemmner Vintage Chrono

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mellons




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abroy

Weekend wear.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Aevig Huldra Orange


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR70

Hamilton Intra-matic


----------



## pa1113

Hard to top the beauty in the







simplicity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😄Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## HMR170




----------



## cghorr01

Khaki Navy Pioneer









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Heljestrand

70's Seiko dive watch


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

I need to source a new bezel/insert for this one. I enjoy the watch now that it's on the GL831, but that crack is such a distraction.


----------



## Mjsusc

.


----------



## Sugman

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To the gym?!?! Probably the best dressed wrist in there.


----------



## emiTstI

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch looks very fit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 41Mets

Sugman said:


> To the gym?!?! Probably the best dressed wrist in there.


Well it was on and instead of leaving it in my car...
I just rode the bike so no dear of bumping it or scraping it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Seiko Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Just finished up a drawer pull for a rustic piece of furniture.


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Freediver on the (frozen) water.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jenyang

Dinner time with Bernhardt Corsair.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Any hard-core Zappa fans ? ...you may just get the reference


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## abkdt41

Tuna on a engineer









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 2415 550934


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Itubij

Wore this one to church today


----------



## issey.miyake

Visiting mum and grandma today


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## rhounsell




----------



## Pimmsley

...mixing it up for the P.M.


----------



## VicLeChic

YM 116622 platinum dial


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806

Orient Bambino Gen 2 v2


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet J09-3


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Entropy89

Mondaine Watch for a mundane Monday...at least the watch itself isnt mundane at all.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😃😊Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## pa1113

Work day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Hammy









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!


----------



## adhesiv

Relo60 said:


> Sunday
> 
> View attachment 14896289


What's the reference number on this one? I've been looking for a yellow sweep with great design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Armida A1
Can you tell it's been diving? 









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Tradition today







Cheers


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Blue Monday...


----------



## uperhemi

Nothing on my wrist today... forgot to wear one this morning and it is the worst day for me with a naked wrist. My 1 month old baby takes all my time and attention! 









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD

All Dial from 2005


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## umarrajs

fatalelement said:


> Armida A1
> Can you tell it's been diving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That's great patina!!
Natural from salty breezes of Pacific or forced?


----------



## umarrajs

B55:


----------



## jkpa

Posted a long thread about it this afternoon. It's finally mine!!


----------



## Spunwell

103 type IV to start the work week


----------



## fatalelement

umarrajs said:


> That's great patina!!
> Natural from salty breezes of Pacific or forced?


It's been under the Pacific probably twenty times before I got my Doxa. All natural!

Thanks!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the Pelagos


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy Tuesday in Melbourne today...


----------



## RussMurray

New shoes arrived for my Hamilton today....


----------



## al358

RussMurray said:


> New shoes arrived for my Hamilton today....
> 
> View attachment 14900919


Looks absolutely stunning congratulations and wear it well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Watching the Rockets with my Yachtmaster 42mm


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520

SM300MC Spectre been getting a lot of wrist time recently.


----------



## JonS1967

emiTstI said:


> View attachment 14896541
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

al358 said:


> Looks absolutely stunning congratulations and wear it well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much, I'll give 'er my best!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7686-1


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived yesterday, Deep Blue Abalone Shell Diver.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JohnM67

BB 58:


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## pojo1806

Quartz watch today, Rotary Oxford with sapphire crystal.


----------



## pojo1806

Double post.


----------



## Homo Sapien X

Zenith Ultra thin 7.8mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Tanjecterly

A blue diver for today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
I'm really loving this one. It's a keeper this time around...


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

A trade for this. It's a beast and it's gorgeous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

PADI


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## the gig

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

41Mets said:


> A trade for this. It's a beast and it's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure awesomeness ... congrats!


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## 41Mets

Vioviv said:


> Pure awesomeness ... congrats!


Thanks!! I had never seen the black in person...only the black with mother of pearl. The small dial and large bezel was extreme with different dial from bezel. The all black has a totally different look. Heavy, but yes, pure awesomeness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gorgeous beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## jfwund

Speedy Tuesday...


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## maccasvanquish

I had to laugh today. I'm wearing this and at the bank the teller says "nice watch!" To which I thanked her. She then says "you should sell it. Big money for one of those right now! You'll have no trouble getting $20k for it!" I thought 'wow! I had no idea a Tiger dialled, Seiko powered 8926 had soared in value so much!'

So if anyone is interested....I'll blow it out at a steal of a deal...50%...first one to send me 10k gets it! Lol.

She must have thought it was a vintage submariner. Perhaps a creamy marker'd 5513!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Sorry. Another post. It's heavy and large, and that will take getting used to. But loving it.


----------



## omeglycine

41Mets said:


> Sorry. Third post. It's heavy and large, and that will take getting used to. But loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Does it have the awesome sea serpent caseback?


----------



## 41Mets

omeglycine said:


> Congrats! Does it have the awesome sea serpent caseback?


It does! And thank god it's got 2500 feet of water resistance because sometimes my arm is exposed in the rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Nomos Tangente update today


----------



## omeglycine

41Mets said:


> It does! And thank god it's got 2500 feet of water resistance because sometimes my arm is exposed in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's crazy out there. You can't have too much protection.


----------



## Deified

Pam00977









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## 41Mets

omeglycine said:


> It's crazy out there. You can't have too much protection.


Nicely done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duende01

Oris Divers Sixty-Five...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Just in case the end of days is today 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 030936


----------



## JonS1967

bearwithwatch said:


> Komandirskie 030936


Nice!! Another Russian.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Duende01

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14903807


Nice looking watch and one of my favorite looking pilots. How do you like it?

I couldn't decide so I just bought two of these, the dark grey case and the brushed stainless with the sunburst grey dial. Picking them up this thursday or friday and cannot wait. Wear yours in good health!!!



















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

It's the end of the evening so I'm not wearing anything right now...and yes that means I'm nekkid:-d I received this Tissot with a dead battery so had to send it off to Macy's to get it replaced. I just got it back yesterday and that pleased to see that did the trick.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## pojo1806

Wearing my Orange Monster today, had this watch a decade now and still love it.

View attachment 14904075


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## copperjohn

This


----------



## Tycho Brahe

GA800SC - hoping they do one with grey case- wonder if dial/inner components can be swapped into a different case like GBA-800???


----------



## DaveXS

857


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the 216570 today


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Love this watch!


----------



## CMY21




----------



## gshock626




----------



## yinzburgher

gshock626 said:


>


Lovely watch and photo! 

Halios Seaforth Bronze for me today.









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Relo60

😃🐫😊Wednesday 😁✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stephannl

SKX031 today









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Pixel 3a met Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

I'm not much of a diver guy, but I'm really liking this one ...


----------



## gmads




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

79220n on Vanguard rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

CW C7 Rapide today. You know that feeling when you get a watch in hand and think "this is quality"? This was has that in spades. Really cool case and a rock-solid build quality.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13246091
> 
> 
> View attachment 13246093


yes, that is so nice! Congrats!


----------



## Deified

Pelagos 2 liner









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

In sizing the bracelet or shifting links from one side to another I was having a hard time getting one screen head out. So I took the bracelet off and mounted this rgm rubber strap. Not freakin bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Spitfire Wednesday


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## MAD777

Kind of sporty, kind of dressy Casio filled a gap in my modest collection at a very affordable price!


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer Chrono.


----------



## ZM-73

Still enjoying this one...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko SPC133P1


----------



## civiclx




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Wearing my Casio G-Shock GW-56! The beast....









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806

Modded SKX007.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Sugman




----------



## bluejayfang




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BreitlingAggie

Feeling patriotic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JonS1967

Russian diver today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brrrdn

Mido Commander :]


----------



## Calumets




----------



## nurpur

"Blue" leather


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko Presage SSA409


----------



## mrpete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko Presage SSA409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's a great looking watch - would be magic if they did a version without the open heart.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Diver on today


----------



## gmads




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

I can't wear it as it doesn't work but 24 years and a week after my dad passed away, my sister found his old watch and sent it to me from Europe.

Ricoh Riquartz of some variety. The Ricoh logo is loose on the dial unfortunately and the crystal is very scratched up but that's ok. It's a keepsake and will be kept displayed along with the rest of the watches I own.


----------



## Spunwell

Arnie on Isofrane today.....the weekend is almost here


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Cleef

The Beast 🤿


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Chill evening at home with the SPB107










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Tonight and earlier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## emiTstI

Winding down and relaxing by reading the many posts from my friends at WUS ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

The new James Bond watch was 100% responsible for this pairing!

I kinda like it...


----------



## drhr

Just in, Antea b2b in a nice pastel . . .


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Einzeiger CG11


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## civiclx

11:07pm on the West Coast and still wearing it (Not 11:07pm in this pic)


----------



## Pimmsley

Cheers !


----------



## Pimmsley

Also for some of today...


----------



## yankeexpress

Glacier Blue


----------



## pojo1806

Fancied a gold tone watch so the only choice for me was Seiko SNXS80, wearing it today.


----------



## St1y1

Just in!!!


----------



## Markoni BG

Alpina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

New arrival


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## anrex

fr2


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono in-house on a DrunkArtStraps natural chromexcel Horween leather strap that ages so well


----------



## Jeep99dad

gmads said:


> View attachment 14908651


I so miss mine. Used to wear it on a rubberB too during the summer


----------



## nurpur

Sometimes simple is best.


----------



## Don S




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## CMY21




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## gshock626




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Buckley


----------



## uperhemi

Picking up Lorier over Oris for my wrist to time things throughout the day!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur 3239 today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Ananta


----------



## RSDA

I wish it was easier to read the time on my Tuna. ;-)


----------



## Mirabello1

Seiko Candy corn


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Happy Friday all!


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Why would it have double posted? My apologies.


----------



## PRabbit

Trying to speed in to the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Orient XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Put the bracelet back on. Everything that comes with a bracelet is always better on it.


----------



## Jack646




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## Time Exposure




----------



## J969

JLC Master Compressor Navy Seal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maxwatch72

Jack646 said:


>


Nice combo! Is that the Oem Tudor strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## Vioviv

Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## Spunwell

U1 SE on stock fuzzy rubber to finish the week


----------



## catlike

My newest low cost addition for the start of our long weekend:


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Duende01

Happy Friday...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tartine.74

Once every four years...


----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65 40mm:


----------



## fulmtalalchemist

tartine.74 said:


> Once every four years...
> ]
> 
> What brand of watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Trying this combo


----------



## fulmtalalchemist

Watchcollector21 said:


> Trying this combo
> View attachment 14912479
> View attachment 14912487
> View attachment 14912493


Nice combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FWilkens

New stiff strap for the Pammy....


----------



## Uhrmensch

Corum today
Cheers


----------



## castlk




----------



## 41Mets

For its weight and size it stays put really well on the wrist. Will take time getting used to the weight.


----------



## stevarad

Two for today...Anobody else? Ever?









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## mistertran510

It's a Seaforth Saturday on a Monta bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Incursore









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Brian062388

No clue why my photos get turned sideways when I upload them...but have the Tudor Prince Date+Day on today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## omeglycine

An affordable watch so beautiful they wrote a song about it


----------



## pojo1806

Seiko Saturday.


----------



## PRabbit

Feels like a blue day..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm a fan......


----------



## HenryKrinkle

I'm normally not a fan of watches with white dials, but I could definitely make an exception here.



azcats1818 said:


> View attachment 14911555


----------



## gshock626

The Blue Spark


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Calumets

1973 Hamilton W10


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Change up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😃😁 Leap Day😊👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Formex Essence dégradé this morning


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SKX007 in a SNK. The 803 is in the SKX's case. I stopped like the white hands in the SKX case. I think they look ok in the SNK case.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Rado Captain Cook
I don't know how to capture the true color of this watch.


----------



## screwbird17

Navitimer 8 looking sharp on navy Phenomenato


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## izmarkie




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Okjason




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcarver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

RedStar Seagull ST1931


----------



## abkdt41

gshock626 said:


> The Blue Spark


Hey awesome combo

What watch is that...i love a needle second hand

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Solar tuna









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

abkdt41 said:


> Hey awesome combo
> 
> What watch is that...i love a needle second hand
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the SCVS013 that was discontinued many years ago.


----------



## MrZoSo

No photo edit.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Tissot Racing-Touch


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## soufiane

B&R today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## mellons




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## [email protected]

Srpd55k1









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## [email protected]

Slowly slowly mod









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## CMY21

Got the 009 out for the first time this year......like a glove


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## red1108nyc

Omega Dynamic Targa today bam!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Plexi goodness today
Cheers


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Arclite

Citizen C300 (Blue Angels) on a Zulu Diver, M-N style NATO.


----------



## t minus

Micro-designed and cased watch.


----------



## al358

CFB today. Have a great day and stay safe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Fitting for a Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Today 01March2020: Seiko SNXS77 and matching strap (blue and red for the red "sun" on the dial !)


----------



## Johann23

GS Shunbun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Casio Edifice 12-hour chronograph.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MrThompsonr

Knocked the dust off of this one today and remembered a nice custom I got a while back... the black and orange are a perfect match for this Maratac GPT-2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG009









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Orange!!!


----------



## Watches503

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Out for a hike with the dawg.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Johnny0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Little man and I going for a walk this afternoon.


----------



## Zeroedout

New assortment of perlon straps came in this week. Played it safe this evening, but I may be posting some odd combinations on the Horizon.....


----------



## Spunwell

Santos Sunday


----------



## afechete

Alpine today


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II 216570 tonight


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 Fun in the dark


----------



## mich.g.pan

Casio.


----------



## ac8587

BB GMT for the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 030934


----------



## Duende01

Oris Big Crown Propilot in dark grey stainless and leather strap...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

007


----------



## pojo1806

Seiko Presage SRPC79J1, hard to get the blue hands to show up on camera.


----------



## Watchcollector21

My 3 seiko's to date












G


----------



## [email protected]

2892.A2


----------



## vesire




----------



## VicLeChic

ML Masterpiece


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

SKX 009:


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Explorer II 216570


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## BrooklineWatch

You know how women match their shoes to their bags? Well...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Casio Edifice walking the line between sporty and dressy at a very affordable price point. EFV100D-1AV









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Desk diving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Keeping it simple


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 104 A St Sa BE


----------



## Itubij

PRabbit said:


> Desk diving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a fan of Breitling or colored dial, but this is an exception. It is the most legible Breitling I've seen and is a true looker


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 104 A St Sa BE


Beauty:-!. Waiting impatiently to get mine??


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😊😄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit

Itubij said:


> I am not a fan of Breitling or colored dial, but this is an exception. It is the most legible Breitling I've seen and is a true looker


Yeah, I'm not much of a Breitling guy myself either. As I don't really like the cluttered dial. But of my other watches (grand Seikos/omegas/etc) this Breitling dial does really seem the most 'crisp' of them all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Lume shot!!


----------



## Johann23

41Mets said:


> Lume shot!!


Love that watch. Almost bought it a few times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## 41Mets

dmyork78 said:


> Love that watch. Almost bought it a few times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you end up getting something else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokka

Seiko SNK355. I don't wear this one often, but it's actually a fun little watch. Truthfully, I put the bracelet on backwards a while ago and was too lazy to switch it back, so I just let it sit on the shelf lol.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jfwund




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Triple zero to start the week


----------



## civiclx




----------



## JPa

2254.50


----------



## Johann23

41Mets said:


> Did you end up getting something else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Vintage Darwil 20 Atmos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

"Dynamic" Monday!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okjason




----------



## 41Mets

red1108nyc said:


> "Dynamic" Monday!


Very cool. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback Bronze. I was just checking out the Zenith website, and it seems like this model, along with the aged steel version, is no longer. Not exactly a surprise, as I realize this was not a hugely popular model. Nevertheless, still a favorite of mine:


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki four hands to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Today's Tuesday in Melbourne is Speeding along...

Cheers !


----------



## fatalelement

Normally I carefully edit all my photos, but tonight it's just a quick and dirty shot of my moonwatch and my telescope 

Haven't used it since law school ended almost 3 years ago, but finally moved to dark skies. Usually I use it for computational astrophotography but setting that up is a many-hour affair, and I really wanted to use my eyes and show my fiance some cool stuff. Moon looks amazing!









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563

fatalelement said:


> Normally I carefully edit all my photos, but tonight it's just a quick and dirty shot of my moonwatch and my telescope
> 
> Haven't used it since law school ended almost 3 years ago, but finally moved to dark skies. Usually I use it for computational astrophotography but setting that up is a many-hour affair, and I really wanted to use my eyes and show my fiance some cool stuff. Moon looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


What are you observing this evening?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## fatalelement

Bach563 said:


> What are you observing this evening?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did a short tour for my fiance of what was available and visible in a 4" 480mm APO triplet under a half full moon, so basically some double stars, Orion nebula (faintly visible), the moon obviously, the Pleiades, Sirirus, Capella, Betelgeuse, and Venus (which was right by the horizon under warm air so like a lemon-colored smear). I had shown her Betelgeuse once before so seeing the difference was something she actually recognized (as, if you weren't up to date with astronomy nerd news, is extremely unusually dim and it's up in the air if it's headed for supernova in our lifetimes). Fun night! It's been two and a half years since I dusted it off.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0040:


----------



## pojo1806

Gotta love those blue hands.


----------



## Alexander_T




----------



## Badiker

Airman


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullets200

Omg,really big choce,enjoy to watch each of them


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Good morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos


----------



## anrex

tuw


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## afechete

OC Core Diver


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Tuesdays offering.


----------



## Bach563

fatalelement said:


> Did a short tour for my fiance of what was available and visible in a 4" 480mm APO triplet under a half full moon, so basically some double stars, Orion nebula (faintly visible), the moon obviously, the Pleiades, Sirirus, Capella, Betelgeuse, and Venus (which was right by the horizon under warm air so like a lemon-colored smear). I had shown her Betelgeuse once before so seeing the difference was something she actually recognized (as, if you weren't up to date with astronomy nerd news, is extremely unusually dim and it's up in the air if it's headed for supernova in our lifetimes). Fun night! It's been two and a half years since I dusted it off.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Betelgeuse is quite the interesting specimen lately. I spent some time Wednesday evening imaging Betelgeuse and the M-35 nebula with my professor. I don't know if you have observed this, but I think Betelgeuse is beginning to brighten slightly. I'm observing from Wichita KS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing

Enjoying the sunshine with the Raven Defender







.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Bach563 said:


> Betelgeuse is quite the interesting specimen lately. I spent some time Wednesday evening imaging Betelgeuse and the M-35 nebula with my professor. I don't know if you have observed this, but I think Betelgeuse is beginning to brighten slightly. I'm observing from Wichita KS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know you also did imaging! I haven't been tracking it, my regular imaging died with my free time when I became a lawyer. Mostly wide field and deep sky for me, although I did image the Capella system a lot.

I'm interested to see if this ends up being a bit of a cough or it resumes the decline. I was born almost a thousand years too late to catch SN 1054, so I wouldn't mind catching one in the next 50 years!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bach563

fatalelement said:


> I didn't know you also did imaging! I haven't been tracking it, my regular imaging died with my free time when I became a lawyer. Mostly wide field and deep sky for me, although I did image the Capella system a lot.
> 
> I'm interested to see if this ends up being a bit of a cough or it resumes the decline. I was born almost a thousand years too late to catch SN 1054, so I wouldn't mind catching one in the next 50 years!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm just starting to get into it, I'm an undergrad mechanical engineering student, so it's not my main study. Unfortunately, I doubt that Betelgeuse is going to go supernova, I hypothesize that a dust cloud is passing in front of it. It would be fantastic if it did though, and I believe you would be able to see it during daylight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## HMR170




----------



## Zeroedout

Zelos Horizons GMT for a beautiful Tuesday afternoon. 82 degrees and not a cloud in sight...


----------



## uperhemi

Lorier Gemini on Erika SWCC (or SWICK)









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Spunwell

Nine•1•One today


----------



## schumacher62

i'm being reasonable today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foodiefrog

schumacher62: Nice Timex. What model is it?


----------



## Browny Blue Watch

OP 39









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Bcduke2

Instagram - @thedukesupply


----------



## bearwithwatch

Guanqin GJ16103


----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65, 40mm, blue dial:


----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## civiclx

Bulova Wilton


----------



## sokard

My GS GMT!!!









Sent from my SM-G950N using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## El Conde

I just love the white Hirsch rubber w Hirsch deployant on the speedy co-ax 9300. Makes the white hands and markers really pop.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806

Hasn't left my wrist for 4 days now.


----------



## zumimaru

Hello ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## marcusjchid

Oris Sixty Five bronze bezel









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex polar Explorer II 216570

Have a great day 
B


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Tanjecterly

Kraken. Have a great day.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

wedq


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli




----------



## backarelli

double


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## PRabbit

GS making an office appearance today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

😊😁Wednesday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## albatross...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58

*Snowflake in the Snow!*

Snow Day. Kids home from school. Sbga211 Snowflake playing in the snow ;-)


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170

Wearing my "overpriced, poor value proposition, should have bought something else", TAG Heuer today. I still like it though.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

103 Diapal for the mid-week hump


----------



## ck13

My latest russian import.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Cocktail Time! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okjason




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okjason

Sorry for the double post


----------



## t minus

I miss observing the sky so much. I hope to get out again soon. Time spent looking at the stars is time spent added to your life.



fatalelement said:


> Did a short tour for my fiance of what was available and visible in a 4" 480mm APO triplet under a half full moon, so basically some double stars, Orion nebula (faintly visible), the moon obviously, the Pleiades, Sirirus, Capella, Betelgeuse, and Venus (which was right by the horizon under warm air so like a lemon-colored smear). I had shown her Betelgeuse once before so seeing the difference was something she actually recognized (as, if you weren't up to date with astronomy nerd news, is extremely unusually dim and it's up in the air if it's headed for supernova in our lifetimes). Fun night! It's been two and a half years since I dusted it off.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Okjason said:


> Sorry for the double post


You are forgiven child:-d


----------



## b55er

Explorer I in beautiful Hanelai, HI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa

Can't Wait for Opening Day.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

NTH Dolphin arrived earlier


----------



## issey.miyake

Changed strap on my GO


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Wearing this sucker...


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## catlike

New arrival:


----------



## marcusjchid

Girard Perregaux wwtc titanium









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

It's a pilot's watch kind of a day...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit

My newest of my bunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Batman GMT LE for a pointless interview.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Love the watch, hate the movement.


----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Pointer today. I was in a bit if a hurry this morning so I didn't set the date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

59yukon01 said:


> Love the watch, hate the movement.


May I ask why you hate the movement? Doesn't that thing have a spring drive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning. 
Grand Seiko SBGR311 today


----------



## omeglycine

Celebrating a promotion with my trusty Senator Excellence today. I know, I know: I am supposed to celebrate it with a new watch, but this one is just so enjoyable.


----------



## 59yukon01

PRabbit said:


> May I ask why you hate the movement? Doesn't that thing have a spring drive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.... It's the 6r15, which based on the 7 I've owned is the poster child of inconsistency.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## thewatchidiot

A person can't learn anything while talking


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Another day with the Speedmaster Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

59yukon01 said:


> No.... It's the 6r15, which based on the 7 I've owned is the poster child of inconsistency.


Ah, I always thought it was some lower form spring drive because of the R.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

When you match your shirt to your watch...









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## househalfman




----------



## dalstott




----------



## dubhead

Glycine Combat open heart


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## SilverKid




----------



## anrex

thur


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice evening y'all!


----------



## hun23

Sumo


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

59yukon01 said:


> No.... It's the 6r15, which based on the 7 I've owned is the poster child of inconsistency.


I'm not a fan either. Can be so erratic.


----------



## Jeep99dad

From GS to Seiko presage LE


----------



## Glencoe

Vintage Waltham, fresh from the mail...


----------



## system11

Today - the steel bracelet Raketa Copernicus. Even though I have the limited edition one too this one just really hits the spot sometimes.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Best colored blue dial ever - the super thin Alpina Alpiner


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## stbob




----------



## PRabbit

Sturdy and durable, and not shiny or blingy. A







Perfect gym watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today this came so I out them both on for a photo. Then this for a concert tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Junghans Meister Pilot Ref. Nr. 027/3591.00


----------



## Okjason




----------



## Spunwell

U1


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## albatross...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## Pimmsley

Couldn't help myself today, Friday is usually reserved for my sub... being muscled out by a $50 plastic attention seeker can't be great for its ego...

cheers all !


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for tonight









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## liujin08

A little bit of bling


----------



## sf16

Back from warranty service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

anOrdain Model 2 Blue Fume


----------



## JohnM67

Sinn 556 I b:


----------



## DonLuis

Vintage heuer 1000


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jo Hande

DonLuis said:


> Vintage heuer 1000


30th of February ??

Here today 6th of March: Vintage OSCO !








Jo


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in house Chrono


----------



## PRabbit

Flying today. So taking my trusty Laco to guide me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment zzT7MqwA.jpeg


----------



## pojo1806




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## cghorr01

Skyhawk for Friday









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Patek Philippe Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch

Call me Namor


----------



## Deified

Flieger Friday









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

SPB107 on Crafter Blue









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

My most oddly accurate watch on an odd stretchy elastic nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catlike




----------



## Spunwell

Farer Universal


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Such a cool watch



Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skin Diver On Perlon


----------



## MAD777

Still winter in the White Mountains of New Hampshire









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephannl

Spring is in the air...


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm enjoying this watch way more than I thought I would.


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Tian

Waiting for some promised rain in Cali.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## dalstott

Poisson Rouge ETA 2840


----------



## PRabbit

Perfect day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Calumets




----------



## 41Mets

Tried this bad boy on. Gorgeous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

BWC








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Tropic GMT.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77




----------



## bismarck_1870




----------



## Holdenitdown

Stunning!



Pneuma said:


> Rado Captain Cook
> I don't know how to capture the true color of this watch.
> View attachment 14913507
> View attachment 14913509


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko


----------



## red1108nyc

A "dynamic" Saturday!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

MAD777 said:


> Still winter in the White Mountains of New Hampshire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The difference a couple thousand miles can make ... it's still winter in Texas ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## afechete

Alpina


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

IWC









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx

Gshock









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fulmtalalchemist

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Grand Seiko SBGR311 today


On point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenitdown

Seldom worn Orient Star Modern Skeleton


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Spunwell




----------



## catlike

Switched to the Mido for Sunday. Trying it on a Morellato Cordura strap:


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## civiclx




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Sunday March 8th 2020: Seiko SNK807 with TimeFactors Darlene strap!









Jo


----------



## MDNoobie

This


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin

View attachment 14934769


View attachment 14934773


----------



## Calumets




----------



## garydusa




----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Tokei Zara from March 1971.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Lazy Sunday morning. When I bought this piece (grail of mine) I didn't think I would wear it multiple times a week...this Vanguard rubber strap changed my mind 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Im officially more used to the weight


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Ticwatch Pro 4G. 1st outside run since fall. Only get today and tomorrow before it's winter again. Not a bad time after 2 pizzas for dinner last night.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Enjoying last bits of winter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

At the park with my son.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica meeting and old friend, the sun.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko solar









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening change


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Long Beach Little League practice - Go Minor B Phillies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Cosmonaute today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

The perfect watch for a time change day. I often think about what the watchmakers of the early days would make of the crazy technology in this one. Solar powered with a six month power reserve. Automatically syncs itself to the atomic clock every night so it's always totally accurate. Automatically deals with daylight savings time. And a perpetual calendar good until 2099. The ultimate grab and go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

warsh said:


> The perfect watch for a time change day. I often think about what the watchmakers of the early days would make of the crazy technology in this one. Solar powered with a six month power reserve. Automatically syncs itself to the atomic clock every night so it's always totally accurate. Automatically deals with daylight savings time. And a perpetual calendar good until 2099. The ultimate grab and go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Great choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi_kal

Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

My first and only luxury watch


----------



## cghorr01

kiwi_kal said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In search of one of those myself. I have the white dial version and have been wanting the blue version! Gorgeous piece.

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Vioviv

Horloscaphe Fluide today ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Doxa this afternoon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

...









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Spunwell

Spitfire Sunday


----------



## warsh

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Great choice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## t minus

Driving doesn't count lol ;-)


Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Ticwatch Pro 4G. 1st outside run since fall. Only get today and tomorrow before it's winter again. Not a bad time after 2 pizzas for dinner last night.


----------



## t minus

Double post


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650541


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Badblood32

Alpinist









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nurpur

Precise mode today


----------



## nurpur

double post


----------



## jlczl

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono on leather NATO


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos to kick off the work week ?

Have a great day


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## The Watch Ho

me a mint dial for a monday and my granddaughter, well she could not decide....


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 50Fathoms

Junghans max bill chronoscope


----------



## PRabbit

Holding better value than any of my stocks today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos to kick off the work week ?
> 
> Have a great day


Love this version Brice,
Especially on the bracelet, and with the crown at 3 o'clock 
Great piece.
Cheers
G


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love this version Brice,
> Especially on the bracelet, and with the crown at 3 o'clock
> Great piece.
> Cheers
> G


Thank you. At the price point, it didn't make sense to get another ETA even if I do miss the half market at 3 o'clock. The text which I initially didn't like ends up being a non-issue for me on the wrist. In fact, looking back at it i feel like something was missing on the dial
Of my ETA. Obviously a personal preference. 
I never liked the lefty one with the vintaged markers. Doesn't suit the watch imo but to each his own. It's good that there are various options for people with different taste


----------



## pojo1806




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## thewatchidiot

Vertex m100b


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Uhrmensch

Seiko today
Cheers


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## johnny_b2

This Vulcain

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Counting down the market...


----------



## warsh

Lorier!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson

New addition to my watchbox(es).... 3706 from 1999.


----------



## fatalelement

Bach563 said:


> I'm just starting to get into it, I'm an undergrad mechanical engineering student, so it's not my main study. Unfortunately, I doubt that Betelgeuse is going to go supernova, I hypothesize that a dust cloud is passing in front of it. It would be fantastic if it did though, and I believe you would be able to see it during daylight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The temperature data an observatory team just released unfortunately supports your hypothesis (particularly, it appears to have ejected dust) since the surface is the same temperature it was about a decade ago. Sometimes it sucks to be right! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Wearing one I haven't worn in a while today - Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500. Full lume dial and bezel, and a pile of tritium in here - this thing glows like the sun.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Bach563

fatalelement said:


> The temperature data an observatory team just released unfortunately supports your hypothesis (particularly, it appears to have ejected dust) since the surface is the same temperature it was about a decade ago. Sometimes it sucks to be right!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Ugh, how lame. We knew the odds were low I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563

Homework champion:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pimmsley

Speedy Tuesday in Melbourne...


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

ToBeDetermined said:


> Counting down the market...
> 
> View attachment 14938001


Pardon the mixed metaphor but that is some wicked gallows humor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Switched to OEM Croc. It's a beautiful strap and it really changes the look of the watch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Wearing this dimepiece timepiece today


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-1


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## pojo1806

Put my Rotary Oxford Sapphire on an old black leather band to dress it up a bit, hard to get a picture of the dial as it's so reflective (i'd say inky black glossy) so it ends up looking matte.


----------



## Calumets

Smiley


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Apologies - you're right, doesn't seem so clever this morning...



Ike2 said:


> Pardon the mixed metaphor but that is some wicked gallows humor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## cghorr01

Citizen Perpetual Chrono today









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos again


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Style under $500


----------



## 41Mets

The glashutte today paired with athletic shorts and crappy t shirt.


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day


----------



## JLS36

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

The old reliable Sumo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## brrrdn

Breitling Colt GMT :]


----------



## afechete

OC today


----------



## thewatchidiot

Omega NZL


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thewatchidiot

Omega NZL
View attachment 14939867


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Watchcollector21

Seiko on Horween leather


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Lorier Gemini on Erika









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

Speedmaster today


----------



## savedbythebell

SOH II 42


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## smalleq

I'm loving this thing!


----------



## O2AFAC67

CW radial cufflinks 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## J969

Tutima Grand Flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870

Why does my watch look so big in this picture? Hahaha.


----------



## Zeroedout

Omega this afternoon....


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Orange for me.


----------



## SilverKid

Batgirl.


----------



## Orisginal

Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

SMPc at the Flyers game right now. Brought 2 of my sons for their first NHL game. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Just got the sapphire replace by Rolex it had a few bad scratches.


----------



## soaking.fused

DonLuis said:


> Just got the sapphire replace by Rolex it had a few bad scratches.


Looks marvelous. Well done and thanks for the share.


----------



## RLS47




----------



## ZM-73

Abalone


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. I'm loving this one! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amfibiya 960761


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## amirsardari

Bite me









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

My Pontos confirms that it's hump day:


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric

Titanium + HAQ = super lightweight.
Really enjoying this recent acquisition, which has the added bonus of being a bit rare.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## castlk




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Sugman




----------



## nurpur

Started out with the Junghans but went back for the Baltic. Maybe wear one on each wrist!


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My G square today..









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## afechete

MM300


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## AUTOmaniak

FOIS today


----------



## jfwund




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

AUTOmaniak said:


> FOIS today
> 
> View attachment 14942289


Wow what a shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Might give up on watches for a while....


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## O2AFAC67

B-1 Bund facet wrist 3-11-20 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Newnice

MKII again


----------



## Watchcollector21

A few minutes after I posted today, this new strap arrived.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## WindyCityWatch




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Riveredger

Black Bay on rubber









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

Just received my favorite watch and it's 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

L.U.Chopard sport 2000


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh

Vintage Turtle today...


----------



## bismarck_1870

My Citizen chrono looks good in nato.


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo

smalleq said:


> I'm loving this thing!


Love the idea behind this watch. How are you liking it?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## El-Duderino

Beautiful weather for some outdoor grilling.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Zeroedout

Pic from earlier today, but it's still on my wrist...


----------



## texag03

Can you guess where?!


----------



## J969

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 16 "Ultra Green"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

The dangerous desk diving environment needs a rugged titanium watch!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ_Santos

Mako with sapphire crystal


----------



## bearwithwatch

Shturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765392


----------



## JJ Smith

SNKE53J


----------



## civiclx

Tissot Le Locle and a little drool on my chin


----------



## DonLuis

Been trying to find a good strap for this watch. I think this is the best fit, black on black bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Explorer II


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Grinny456

Newest addition to the family.


----------



## c3p0

I'm on an Oris Aquis kick.


----------



## afechete

Deep Tech


----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist! Glashutte SeaQ Panarama Date









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brash47

A little GMT today.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Lorier Gemini on Erika SWCC









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Zenith Stratos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jo Hande

Today, not an expensive one during paragliding!: CasioMRW-S310H-2BVEF (solar powered)

But very well readable !







Jo


----------



## American Jedi

Enjoying my JLC NSA today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _StangPGH

New to me Dan Henry 1970









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## thewatchidiot

Alpinist on my new blue canvas/leather Combat strap.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Knives and Lint

School is canceled here so I took the opportunity to spend some time outdoors with my son b-)

Headed up there


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Meridian AA25


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## DiverBob

Took some 3000 grit paper to this once blingy (bezel and center links) Ingersoll and presto 

Love the subtle sheen and how the blue dial is suddenly more pronounced.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## aguila9

Still rockin my Zelos Mako V3 at work.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Shield Pascal


----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Shield Pascal
> View attachment 14946751


That is very cool. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

TGI Friday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vesire




----------



## DaveandStu

Leather over Rubber...gone b back to GMT...
Have a.good one 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Philandwatches

Squale kind of day.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

PAM233


----------



## PRabbit

Breaking out the BriteLite. Never seem to give it any love since I'm thinking I will sell it (solely cuz I want to lower the collection/still love the watch) and don't want to scratch it. But figured I need to get some fun out of it first.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

ZM-73 said:


> Shield Pascal
> View attachment 14946751


Thanks, I agree. But, not as cool as your Breitling which I think is one of the best looking watches on WUS :-!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Lucky Seiko....


----------



## amg37




----------



## afechete

Oris Titan C on Friday the 13th


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.

Running like it's 1985


----------



## anrex

frq


----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BRN




----------



## brash47

Simple Turtle today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I changed my mind, walked back in the house and put this on. Momentum Aquamarine III. It doesn't get near enough wrist time and it's such a gorgeous watch.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

S100 this evening.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets

This arrived today. Sold the bb58, changing the triton to the red dial, and so I could get this gorgeous blue. Better in person.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This arrived today. Sold the bb58, changing the triton to the red dial, and so I could get this gorgeous blue. Better in person.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey




----------



## 50Fathoms

Turtle mod


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## catlike

Still got my JS Watch on this morning after wearing it Thursday & Friday. I'll probably switch for something a bit more "weekend" casual later:


----------



## castlk




----------



## Pimmsley

Cheers !


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21

Tc2 on Horween one piece strap


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG011









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Absolutely never wear this because I bought watches soon after I like much more. But this was my first 'nice' automatic I bought at $900. So I was guilted into wearing this today for first time in a month.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10

Orient Mako USA II...a huge fan of this watch. Great bang for the buck. Don't love the bezel, however. Will eventually mod.


----------



## Jo Hande

14Mar20 today ..., my SNXS91, mod with black hands and black daydate dials, and a leatherstrap, 19mm.



Jo


----------



## 50Fathoms

Max Bill chrono today


----------



## TheOracle

Hamilton World Timer


----------



## MAD777

Diving into the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## El-Duderino

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## 59yukon01

Definitely has become the watch I want to wear on weekends. No problem distancing ourselves today with this constant rain.


----------



## PowerChucker

Nice warm sun while the world shuts down around us. 
Me and the kids home now until at least the 30th. Oh well. Stay safe and healthy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Space rock dial today.


----------



## tommy_boy

U2 today:


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Out skiing with my oldest son


----------



## DiverBob

DIY satin finishing of center links and bezel.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Nikrnic

Just added to my collection









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Bamford!


----------



## mich.g.pan

Esquire. ETA movement.









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

New piece.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Decided to give my usual Sunday golf a miss, as I'm a pussy and golf isn't much fun in the rain.

Wearing my grey Oris ProPilot today.......and a red shirt as picked up in the bezel reflection :-d


----------



## Venkat

Bulova today!! Have a great day guys!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

This self isolate thing is going okay I guess....


----------



## ZM-73

Pascal again


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## SuperDadHK




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## Heljestrand

Sunday


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jo Hande

yankeexpress said:


>


Last year I was hesitating between this one and CasioMRW-S310H-2BVEF-003:

I use this watch only for swimming here in the sea in Greece or during paragliding.
I choose it due to the fact that iti is solar powered and has no need to be opened for a new battery.
But yours is more nice !
Jo


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## slorollin




----------



## jovani




----------



## milgauss1349

Breaking out some of the for sale boxes for some wrist time as I put around the house

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

sporting this today


----------



## monza06




----------



## Roningrad

SBGK005


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

FOIS on day 2 of staying home. Working on a Pendulum Clock project with my daughter.


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alangep

maxpowerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where does that bezel come from? it's very cool


----------



## Msweat000

New Hammy Pan Europ- new strap coming soon


----------



## Msweat000

maxpowerman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing with the new to me BB bronze


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## rschmidt97

Dint go to mass today. I’m Sinning at home.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JR70




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Orient Mako XL

This is the blue I wish other watches had

It's spectacular to look at in various lighting









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Halios Seaforth V2 grey on grey with Ginault


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## yankeexpress

Jo Hande said:


> Last year I was hesitating between this one and CasioMRW-S310H-2BVEF-003:
> 
> I use this watch only for swimming here in the sea in Greece or during paragliding.
> I choose it due to the fact that iti is solar powered and has no need to be opened for a new battery.
> But yours is more nice !
> Jo
> View attachment 14952165


Solar Casio make more sense as the battery in the 106 is small, last about 2 years in my experience, whereas the solar cell Casio life is nearly unlimited. I have 21 year old solar Casio on full charge, never been opened and they may outlive me. I have never changed a cell in a solar watch, they seem to work nearly forever, so far.

Gaskets in a diver are another issue though. They do need attention periodically to keep the watch waterproof. I don't generally dive, swim or sail with my old solars, just newish G-Shocks.


----------



## DiverBob

Bringing the stock/brushed lugs up to a nice luster/polish for a more elegant look. (In progress)


----------



## Sugman

Took the kids and dogs for a hike...


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## pdxleaf




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650546


----------



## Roningrad

USMC GSAR


----------



## JonS1967

Chillin' at home tonight after a long weekend of working and dealing with the craziness going on around us.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MAD777

Piloting into Monday...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Watchcollector21

Samurai Monday for me


----------



## Kulprit

A wee Alba today. I don't recall ever seeing another solar watch with a sunburst dial.

I've got it wedged on a 20mm strap because it's become harder to find XL 18mm mil straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14954685


Impeccable as ever Clive,
Bet you can't do a Clive fold with this one. Hahaha. 
Stunning. 
G


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport to brighten the day


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## pdxleaf

You won't touch your face if you stare at your watch. Stop the pandemic, wear a watch!


----------



## 59yukon01

Working remotely along with most of the paranoid planet, so staying with quartz as I won't be moving around a lot.


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer. Miyota movement.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## milgauss1349

Keeping the trend going...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg37




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Fortis today..


----------



## Pimmsley

Tuesday today... cheers all !


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fatalelement

Luckily the mail is still rolling in despite the Bay being under a "shelter in place" order. As such, I have plenty of time to photograph my new arrival in the post office parking lot 

Raketa "Goroda" worldtimer - made in the USSR but this one is practically spotless given the age. The bezel is set to Сан-Франциско (San Francisco)!









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

This one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6486-2


----------



## JohnM67

Happy Saint Patrick's Day:


----------



## ZM-73

NOS Tressa Lux automatic


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## slorollin




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## amg37




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01

Day 2 of the Marshall Law workweek.


----------



## Mr Auto

Be safe guys.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

I decided on an Orient calendar watch today, since my day will be spent in court rescheduling hearings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

Official watch used by the United States military. 100% impervious to Corona virus!


----------



## Earthbound

View attachment 14957365

Official watch used by the United States military. 100% impervious to Corona virus!


----------



## uperhemi

Trusty Casio Royale!

IG: noboxnopaper









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Uhrmensch

Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## uperhemi

Realized I need to wear a green watch today

IG: noboxnopaper









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Gotta be the Hulk for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fatalelement

Dan Henry 1970 40mm









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## DiverBob

Invicta 1953

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhounsell

Happy Paddy's Day Everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Rgm on the hike. Easier to clean the stainless steel with cleaning wipes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwoody

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

bearwithwatch said:


> Junkers 6486-2


Diggin that one! Does it have a 3133 movement in it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amfibiya 960762


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Roningrad

The hated blue devil on a lovely Wednesday.


----------



## ZM-73

Tressa Lux


----------



## vexXed




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Tressa Lux
> View attachment 14959127


Another one I am drawling over ZM 
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Samurai again, until I get home.


----------



## jovani




----------



## MAD777

Eco-Drive today. I prefer solar powered movements above all others.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

SBGR307









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 21657


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Another one I am drawling over ZM
> Cheers
> G


It's an interesting little piece of 1970's Swiss, killed off by the 'Quartz Crisis'. I believe it was bought out by Rado.


----------



## Cloneqwerty

jovani said:


>


What brand is that?


----------



## 41Mets

Almost the perfect watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙂😊Wednesday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaEchoAlpha




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sokka

Hamilton Jazzmaster - I tried to capture some of the blue on the hands. It's quite subtle.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap, super Kontiki 300


----------



## monza06




----------



## thewatchidiot

It's pretty gloomy outside here, so here's some color!


----------



## jrbubas

Citizen eco drive GMT titanium









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Love these broad arrow hands


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Skellig

Evening with Freddie.


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Saw this one on a sales site and thought "I've always liked that" followed quickly by "I HAVE that!" Anybody else rediscover an old favorite?


----------



## RickHoliday

Duplicate


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazamatazz

Aerospace









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

A hike today. I've hiked every day the last five days. The one positive about what's going on.


































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teleski76

Always loved this watch...love it even more on Ginault Ocean River bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I have been wearing my Seiko 5 all day. It seems to take vibrations/impacts very well. I've wore it when digging up dead tree/bush stumps out of the ground using a shovel and pick axe. It always washes up nicely.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Shturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765393


----------



## prandtl0

My new Black Bay 58 on NATO


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## civiclx




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Roningrad

Rockin the 017 on an isofrane strap courtesy of Starstella. I’m expecting a brown 22mm isofrane from him hopefully soon. I do hope this COVID-19 outbreak ends soon! 

Be safe watchbros!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Really like the diver on the rotor winder


----------



## Watchcollector21

t minus said:


> I have been wearing my Seiko 5 all day. It seems to take vibrations/impacts very well. I've wore it when digging up dead tree/bush stumps out of the ground using a shovel and pick axe. It always washes up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 14961009


Great watch, seiko atlas / land shark.
I have the white dial version. 
Cheers 
G


----------



## jovani




----------



## c3p0

Woke up with spring fever.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sliding into Thursday while it's snowing outside.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest 18k


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 356UTC


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Ball Marvelight M


----------



## 50Fathoms

Green


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love the BB Bronze on the Scurfa rubber strap, it even uses the stock bronze buckle and is a great fit at the lugs


----------



## IanCognito

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer today:


----------



## IanCognito

oops, double post


----------



## Riveredger

IWC LPP Pilot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Love me some Orients!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## uperhemi

New strap!

IG: noboxnopaper









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙁😊Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## blueradish




----------



## Johann23

Shunbun today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Looks great on that band - very nice



IanCognito said:


> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer today:
> 
> View attachment 14962343


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Great pic; fantastic looking watch



deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 356UTC


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MatijaSh

Playing around a bit









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## cmann_97

Luminox









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## rhounsell




----------



## 41Mets

First time in many days as I'm wearing my metal bracelets outside so I can easily sanitize them.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie

painted my rims today


----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Ball Rail Roader with tritium. Very nice watch.


----------



## backarelli




----------



## beanerds

Aragon again , but in the sunshine .

Beanerds.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## amg37




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Piaget polo s on casa fagliano


----------



## JonS1967

My first day working remotely and I'm already on my 2nd watch... and it's not even 10:30 am yet. Lol.

Started with this Super KonTiki.


















Now I'm wearing my Oris Diver 65. 









I hope everyone is safe out there wherever you are. 
Cheers, Jon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

DIY polished Aevig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Stay safe, friends, and enjoy your watches


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend as best you can









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Lorier Gemini on Haveston Canvas









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Got around to installing the deployant on the oh so comfy Vanguard rubber strap...and needed to get out of the house for a bit

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

thewatchidiot said:


> Bamford!
> View attachment 14951081


Super cool, first time seeing this...in love 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14952365
> 
> 
> View attachment 14952369


Really love this piece, 80 hr PR is fantastic. The new green looks fantastic as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

An RO for Friday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Submariner Loves...


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Gotta get out!


----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Latest acquisition, looks pretty good for a 25 year old!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

rschmidt97 said:


> Dint go to mass today. I'm Sinning at home.


Such a great colour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Spring is in the air


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

armitron adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

One advantage of working from home is having an opportunity to take a walk with the time I normally would be spending in rush-hour traffic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

From home









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc

Vostok Batman gmt


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## J.D.B.

Received in pieces.


----------



## aguila9

Friday night Borealis. Going to enjoy my next three nights off before it's back to work.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Mr Auto said:


> Be safe guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with this, love my two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 14957607




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 14958673
> 
> 
> View attachment 14958675
> 
> 
> View attachment 14958677


Man, amazing pics as usual!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## catlike

It's a long way from being amongst the flashiest or prettiest watches in my collection but once it goes on my wrist it usually stays there for a while.

Limes Endurance II going into day 5 this time around:


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


That's a real beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx




----------



## Roningrad

This bad boy CWard Bronzo will meet his heavy hitting brother very soon!


----------



## pyiyha

bvlgari diagono scuba 38


----------



## nudie

Greeting from the little island of Singapore!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## JP.

Steel Sub today. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Barge




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mellons




----------



## ven




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Uhrmensch

LW - takin' it to the bridge
Cheers


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DMCBanshee

Had great time with my wife last week in trip to Cayo Santa Maria even with the stress of COVID... We saw a lot of fishes, water and beach was more than beautiful! We are in Quarantine so I had time to prepare couple pictures for you guys...


----------



## MAD777

Beautiful underwater shots! As a young man I was dive master at a scuba shop in South Florida. You brought back old memories. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## paul vandermaas

Corgeut BB


----------



## VicLeChic

Kentex Marineman II, MOP dial

over my jumper with diver's extension


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂Saturday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the G-shock Rangeman this morning


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Watchcollector21

Uhrmensch said:


> LW - takin' it to the bridge
> Cheers
> View attachment 14967171


Looks like you are close to st.Catherenes dock.
Enjoy & keep safe.
G


----------



## guspech750

Happy Saturday.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## daveolson5

still one of the finest, Rolex of course, for the weekend

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob

polished


----------



## terry82




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## 41Mets

On two hikes today 
People don't know how to social distance so I needed to do it myself









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

strap change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Headed to the golf course in the rain. I needed a diver!


----------



## Watchcollector21

Evening swap


----------



## Crewsdawg




----------



## liwang22

GS back on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Some sun today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

BIG enough?


----------



## red1108nyc

Just looking at Snoopy makes me smile


----------



## [email protected]

Osc SKX mod









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Just having some quiet time in my favorite small park here in East Vancouver:























Hope you are all doing well and keeping yourselves amused!
Carl


----------



## drhr

Still


----------



## c3p0

Cannel Surfing Day


----------



## tiki5698

Staying in my room


----------



## nurpur

tiki5698 said:


> Staying in my room


Amazing AR coating on these PO's


----------



## maguirejp

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## joseph80




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## WatchIceland




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_1881-Edit.jpg


----------



## JonS1967

I may have more expensive watches in my collection, but none are cooler than this little beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Broke this little guy out for first time in months...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

nurpur said:


> View attachment 14968903


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

red1108nyc said:


> Just looking at Snoopy makes me smile


Super cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Just having some quiet time in my favorite small park here in East Vancouver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are all doing well and keeping yourselves amused!
> Carl


That Reverso is gorgeous! Which one is it? Oh, and that park isn't too bad either 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig

New toy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull

KOBOLD Steel Seal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc

Cosmicccc


----------



## taegel9

Father & Son wrist check! Devil Diver (reissue) and my little guy's Seiko 5...his first "big boy" watch that just arrived!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

terry82 said:


>


Fantastic pics! Better get it quick before it gets swallowed up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Citizen Nighthawk on the wrist for bed. I hope everyone had a good day. I wish everyone a peaceful night.


----------



## t minus

Absolutely gorgeous picture!


uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14968967


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Ball Rail Roader


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> That Reverso is gorgeous! Which one is it? Oh, and that park isn't too bad either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon. It's the Classic Medium Size Small Seconds.


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to this column wheel flyback chronograph. The honeymoon is not over with this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

taegel9 said:


> Father & Son wrist check! Devil Diver (reissue) and my little guy's Seiko 5...his first "big boy" watch that just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice! My 11 year old son likes my watches but doesn't want to wear one yet. How old is your son?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, Jon. It's the Classic Medium Size Small Seconds.


Thanks, Carl! Enjoy that beauty! And stay safe out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie

Dietrich DD-1 on the wrist today 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! My 11 year old son likes my watches but doesn't want to wear one yet. How old is your son?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not quite 7. He thinks it's pretty cool now but I only expect it to last about 24 hours lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

taegel9 said:


> Not quite 7. He thinks it's pretty cool now but I only expect it to last about 24 hours lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's awesome! I hope he continues to develop an appreciation for watches. Be well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Uhrmensch said:


> LW - takin' it to the bridge
> Cheers
> View attachment 14967171


Reminds me of my old commute to work when I lived in London. Walk through Wapping (by the side of the ornamental canal), through St Katherine Docks, over Tower Bridge, along the embankment past City Hall and HMS Belfast, precinct of Southwark Cathedral, through Borough Market and then on to the office near Tate Modern.


----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## RickHoliday

BC4


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sunday go-to-meeting watch....
Oh wait, virtual internet meeting 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

#plaguewatch


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Vintage day, my grandfathers 18 karat gold watch, 35mm, quite heavy watch. Not working anymore, going to take it to my watchmaker for repair, as soon as it's safe.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp

Deleted


----------



## DonLuis

Bullhead. This thing is a monster


----------



## Roningrad

Re-united bronzo bros! Glad to pick up the nearly new and probably the very last c65 LE bronze trident (SH21) direct from C.Ward.


----------



## Mjsusc

.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## kit7

Seiko BFK


----------



## Relo60

Thinking positive👍🏼🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼😊


----------



## civiclx

kit7 said:


> Seiko BFK


Hey kit, if you ever sell that, are you going to list the condition as mint?:-d 
Where in Ireland are you? I was on vacation back in 2013 and was in a car accident. Ended up spending 47 days recovering in Kilkenny after an 11 day stay in St. Lukes Hospital.

Starting the day with the Bulova but may switch up if I gots to get busy


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Ball NEDU










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01

Cut grass for the first time this year, and other yardwork. Going to be a lot of home projects until life gets back to normal, if it ever does.


----------



## gshock626

New arrival! My first vintage piece. LOVE IT!


----------



## Mtwilliams80

Rockin the Speedy on the sofa..


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

Tinkering in the garage.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Titan C


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki flyback again today. Hope everyone is staying safe out there! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Mjsusc said:


> .


Super cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mtwilliams80 said:


> Rockin the Speedy on the sofa..


Now that's what I call making the best out of a situation. Your picture is inspiring me to put the bracelet back on my Speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

seabass23 said:


> Tinkering in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


You have some cool toys to tinker with! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

MAD777 said:


> You have some cool toys to tinker with!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm getting the steam engine cleaned up so I can show my kids how it works. It doesn't have an LED screen so they I don't expect them to care very much...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

Casio X Burton


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Vintage day, my grandfathers 18 karat gold watch, 35mm, quite heavy watch. Not working anymore, going to take it to my watchmaker for repair, as soon as it's safe.
> View attachment 14970499
> View attachment 14970501
> View attachment 14970503


Very nice piece.


----------



## Barge




----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Very nice piece.


Thank you ZM,
It's a little small but really great watch, the winder mechanism is stuck. I will have it repaired, movement cleaned and serviced.
It has many many memory's attached for me.
Cheers, keep safe 
G


----------



## vexXed




----------



## Watchcollector21

Sticking with the vintage, today something rare and colourful , trying to brighten the gloom of the world today.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## vsh




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MAD777

Went with this wind-up today so I can watch things go round & round, since nothing else is going on, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg37




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

A tough watch for tough times...


----------



## CoachRockne

DJ 36, concentric blue full arabic w roulette date...in the house all day


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## monza06




----------



## terry82




----------



## Glencoe

terry82 said:


>


^^ nice shots ?


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## carlhaluss

Why should today be an different for me than the past 20 days?


----------



## afechete




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the mark of this Timex model ? Thanks

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## rschmidt97

Sinn 556a Today.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## schumacher62

backarelli said:


> What is the mark of this Timex model ? Thanks
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


it's called the Todd Snyder Military Inspired 40mm.

TW2R78700JR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

schumacher62 said:


> it's called the Todd Snyder Military Inspired 40mm.
> 
> TW2R78700JR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dude....

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## tiki5698

Back at home, missed this thing


----------



## maylebox

Since I had to shelter at home I decided to do a little excavating for plumbing and electrical in the back yard. The Invicta Pro Diver was more than up to the task.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 14974203


Just bought this!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Thought I'd try baking while stuck at home. Failed. Wine was a success though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Longines 60th Anniversary Heritage Flagship:


----------



## JonS1967

Was wondering what this would look like on a WatcGecko Rallye strap. I like it! The stitching compliments the dial quite nicely. Not easy getting a good photo at night though. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## watchesinnature

The Seikoplorer


----------



## SuperDadHK

At home with pajamas and King Seiko...


----------



## catlike

The Patrimony on a newly arrived RIOS1931 Samara strap:


----------



## Watchcollector21

And since we are all stuck at home, playing with some fun straps


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Still with the new Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Since yesterday, all business are closed in Quebec until April 13th. Except grocery store, pharmacy and gas station, that crazy, it will be a very bad time for the economy. Beating the day with a Russian to bring a bit of color&#8230;


----------



## ARMADUK

1984


----------



## cybercat

'
Quick snaps of 2503 Railmaster from office/study room as I was finishing work-at-home for today...
























'


----------



## tantric




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg37




----------



## trekbonita

tenge said:


> View attachment 14744009


hi, which watch is this?


----------



## tenge

trekbonita said:


> hi, which watch is this?


Special edition Nautilus Jules Verne


----------



## nneemmoo

Something ice cold


----------



## thewatchidiot

Vertex on rubber.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nneemmoo

afechete said:


>


Nice one. Tell me more about it, any connection with Pan?


----------



## StufflerMike

nneemmoo said:


> Nice one. Tell me more about it, any connection with Pan?


What connection would that be ?

Here's how GG describes their love for look-a-likes. „Gruppo Gamma was founded in 2013, as a small independent brand to deliver timepieces with soul. We seek to modernise and redefine the concept of tool watches, drawing inspiration from historic timepieces from the 20th century."


----------



## Kulprit

Dredging the depths of my collection for today's watch. This may be my official "plague watch."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Working from home with my Tsao Baltimore Torsk Bronze Diver:


----------



## DiverBob

DIY "Satinized" Ingersoll


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Riveredger

Isolation with my pilot watch, working from home and listening to Exile on Main St...









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Ti Deep


----------



## afechete

nneemmoo said:


> Nice one. Tell me more about it, any connection with Pan?


no connection, just a GG Vanguard Retro AG-12, like the name suggest retro inspired.


----------



## Astropin

JLC Amvox II

View attachment 14976995


----------



## Astropin

Double post


----------



## IBalogh

Zelos swordfish:


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Watches503

afechete said:


> Ti Deep


Such a special and rare piece, Andrew !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MAD777

What I wore when plowing 6" of new snow today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


>


I love this Sinn! Great photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki today. Loving the strap on this watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sorry these may all look the same, but...

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Irukandji


----------



## Pimmsley

Lunchtime shock protection engaged...


----------



## carlhaluss

41Mets said:


> Sorry these may all look the same, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a beautiful dial. You captured the changes in different angles as well.


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 on "Vintage Black 03" with gold brown stitching from Sword Straps. Gives the watch a totally different look. Very rich, supple calf leather. My first Gpf buckle, I swear could be used as a weapon!


----------



## 41Mets

carlhaluss said:


> Such a beautiful dial. You captured the changes in different angles as well.


Thank you. I think it does best in natural light from dusk through close to dawn. But I just held it up to a light inside...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> PAM 673 on "Vintage Black 03" with gold brown stitching from Sword Straps. Gives the watch a totally different look. Very rich, supple calf leather. My first Gpf buckle, I swear could be used as a weapon!


Such a gorgeous model! Strap looks the part for sure. Great pairing, Carl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Roningrad

Should this blue bad boy stay or go? Or pursue an bronze dress MOP Orca (pic from a fellow WUS member who used to own this).


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## ck13

Day 2 with my latest pick up. Just completely next level in all aspects. The 9F is a beast.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Inky Fingers




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## afechete

Sub 300


----------



## DMCBanshee

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Explorer II for what will surely be another crazy day at the office


----------



## amg37




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Way cool watch



Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Roningrad said:


> Should this blue bad boy stay or go? Or pursue an bronze dress MOP Orca (pic from a fellow WUS member who used to own this).


I like that CW waaayyy more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## Watchcollector21

Roningrad said:


> Should this blue bad boy stay or go? Or pursue an bronze dress MOP Orca (pic from a fellow WUS member who used to own this).


That is pure class Roningrad, 
Don't forget it's got a great in house movement, not to tall & very limited.
I tried one on at their office in Maidenhead, just outside London.
I was impressed, very well made.
Congrats 
G


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Gfxdaddy

ToBeDetermined said:


> Way cool watch


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A

I switched it back to the steel bracelet - its easier to disinfect while working here at the hospital... Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## savedbythebell

300m.


----------



## crwoody

The grail has arrived.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## J.D.B.

Big Wednesday


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mistertran510

Baby MM









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## foodiefrog

Seiko Alpinist on a RAF


----------



## seabass23

Hello from the home office!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fotis Calphas

Glycine Airman Purist









Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585




----------



## red1108nyc

Big block bam!


----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this. My new daily.


----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this. My new daily. 

View attachment 14979955


----------



## JPa




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tommy_boy

Arrived today. Very impressed with the casework and the bracelet.


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## JPa

It’s about a 4:1 ratio of divers to anything else


----------



## MrZoSo

For Elton John's birthday









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## savedbythebell

Twice in one day but its a looker at night too.

Seamaster 300m. Breitling SOH II lurking.


----------



## civiclx

This was yesterday in Northern California but I'm wearing the same watch today.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Switched to my sleeping and showering watch...


----------



## AngelDeVille

double post, watch hasn’t changed...


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

terry82 said:


>


That looks hella good! Beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

ARMADUK said:


> 1984
> 
> View attachment 14975745


This is gorgeous, I'd love to have one in my collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Miller Time II




----------



## ARMADUK

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> This is gorgeous, I'd love to have one in my collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx and happy hunting ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21

Starting the day with this one


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## slorollin




----------



## DMCBanshee

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## savedbythebell

SM300 Beautiful Day.


----------



## amg37




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Explorer II 216570 again.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho

felt like some bling today....


----------



## HMR170




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## CMY21

Ball Engineer M


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

The trusty 009


----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 103


----------



## gshock626

Skyliner from '69


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Pun

Rado Red


----------



## carloscastro7

Sarb033









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## afechete




----------



## ajk1979

Citizen Promaster NY0040-09EE on a milanese bracelert. Surprisingly comfortable combination (and good looking, too)


----------



## brash47

Away from my usual watches. I recently acquired this through a means gift card I had received.

It really is a marvel of technology. Very thin, amazing functions, and I think its just a darn good looking watch.

Edifice EQB1000d-1a










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82




----------



## terry82




----------



## IAmScott

Swapped out Seiko for this guy right now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isrelative

Love the smooth sweep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Resco Instuments Hooper (tribute to Alsta Nautiscape of Jaws fame) while self-isolating at the lake house.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

My go anywhere do anything partner


----------



## omeglycine

Been almost a week since my last post in this thread. Hope everyone is staying as safe and sane as possible.


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

Didn't set the time but put it on...odd.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## rickpal14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Omega 300m, tonight.


----------



## orangenSaft

Exploring the limits of my sanity









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Mr. Bill 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleet Fox

A little lume from the ole SBGN003!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MitchCumsteen

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this. What model please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## brash47

Something fun to wear.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley

Right now...


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 50Fathoms

Tractor


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## MAD777

A bit of color for what promises to be an otherwise boring weekend.


----------



## mistertran510

A little lume for the morning.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Mr Auto

Hope you're all enjoying the lockdown. (however you can)









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Have to unfortunately brave the storm and drive a long distance today. So, had to go with my exclusive driving/road trip watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Omega split timer this morning 
The days are all the same these times.


----------



## guspech750

Patiently waiting for the baseball season.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bj_key2003

Tudor Heritage Ranger

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## DiverBob

Glycine 36mm


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Skellig

Taking a walk on a beautiful day to get away from all the CV talk. This Aqua Terra is at its best in the sunshine.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

First stuck at home shot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxleaf

Lost in Space...


----------



## bobo90

"Smart" today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Vintage Golana, 62MAS Style.


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

GMT grounded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

Odd combo








I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

househalfman said:


>


I don't understand the hate for their logo. For whatever reason I love the logo and the placement at 9. Nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ferd turgeson

Put my old SKX031 back in rotation recently. Bummer they discontinued it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

IWC's first chronograph from the first year they went on sale in 1981. Emphasis on the links that read "TITAN" and "PORSCHE DESIGN." The Titan link disappeared around 1988, and the Porsche Design link was only on the watch for around a year (if that long).


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## JohnM67

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

MitchCumsteen said:


> Love this. What model please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the H69519133. 40mm mechanical. Thanks! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie

On my wrist today 









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## backarelli

...









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## navara




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Everyone be safe at home if you can and God bless all you essential workers!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## IBalogh

This discontinued Seiko panda Chrono:


----------



## HMR170




----------



## bj_key2003

Armida A6 40mm no date









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*..."Zala ka do, n bippity bop-ee dee....BOOOM!"*








*Hey, 
Gary D...in the U.S.A.*


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Croatan128

Sinn EZM 1


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

blackbirds backwards, forward and fall


----------



## brash47

MAD777 said:


> Everyone be safe at home if you can and God bless all you essential workers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I like this watch, what model is that?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

brash47 said:


> I like this watch, what model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


EFV100D-1AV

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Orange time


----------



## PRabbit

A little ADD today switching watches. Had to give the Laco at least an opportunity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aster




----------



## jennifer

Nice one Aster. I was looking for one like that for my collection a while back.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with this vintage Diver but on Perlon


----------



## rickpal14

Oris small seconds this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki again today. Really enjoying the rally strap. Just love this watch.


----------



## JonS1967

50Fathoms said:


>


Love the patina. Gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Aster said:


>


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Vintage Heuer autavia 7763. Years me or my keepers.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## mich.g.pan

Citizen 8651


----------



## Nikrnic

NTH Odin









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

The hack!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

BB58 on Gasgasbones


----------



## philskywalker

Tutima today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

philskywalker said:


> Tutima today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Top tier form and function .









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## amt76

Seiko Alpinist on Fleabay Oyster with Glide Lock Clasp...






































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephannl

The MM200 great blue hole today


----------



## 50Fathoms

Chronoscope


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ragl

NTH Tikuna on Red Rubber..........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Skellig

Alpinist on Barington strap.


----------



## MAD777

Checking my altitude and direction today, since there's nothing else to do while socially distancing, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## tommy_boy

C65 Dartmouth again today:


----------



## ShortOnTime

For probably the next few weeks:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Alpina Seastrong Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee

OWC Milsub


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Laco









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Seiko SPB107










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Enjoying a family walk in nice, if windy weather. Wife with the assist


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

DMCBanshee said:


> OWC Milsub


That is sweet. Love it.


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## backarelli

OM on my wrist these days...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## rkesey

A Wittnauer small seconds from the early 60s on a Fluco strap, shown here with monkey.


----------



## hun23

Chrono today


----------



## DMCBanshee

omeglycine said:


> That is sweet. Love it.


Thanks my friend 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## gshock626




----------



## DiverBob

DIY Polished Aevig 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

This thing is just so great 💙


----------



## maccasvanquish

Enjoying a spring Canadian walk w my wife and kids! I'm a blessed man!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Enjoying being outside doing yardwork for the 2nd day. Makes life feel normal.....


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 14990457


Such a beautiful watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Le petit prince









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## brash47

It just keeps coming back around to this...









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with the MM tonight, didn't set the date. Can't see it without the reading glasses any more!! When did this happen . Moving forward I am looking at watches without a date wheel. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seoulwatchguy

Stuck in a hotel room in Korea for quarantine, playing with watches.

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

007 today


----------



## pneuby

One of my lume champions for the night....


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 50Fathoms

TAG today


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

LLD


----------



## slorollin

Otra vez con perro....


----------



## Kulprit

Another lonely day in the office as an "essential" government employee (as if there's such a thing). But I have my li'l Alba to keep me company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DMCBanshee

Aevig Huldra


----------



## nurpur

Back to the Baltic today on dark blue two piece.


----------



## Pandybelly

Oris Aquis Date in blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MHB

59yukon01 said:


> Enjoying being outside doing yardwork for the 2nd day. Makes life feel normal.....


Is that an Uncle Seiko strap? If so, I have this exact configuration and I can't stop wearing it. I still can't believe how small and comfortable it wears given its dimensions. My Rolex Explorer is sitting in a drawer 

Awesome piece, enjoy!


----------



## 59yukon01

MHB said:


> Is that an Uncle Seiko strap? If so, I have this exact configuration and I can't stop wearing it. I still can't believe how small and comfortable it wears given its dimensions. My Rolex Explorer is sitting in a drawer
> 
> Awesome piece, enjoy!


Yes it is. I'd like to eventually try the one that came with it, but I'll have to trim it first.


----------



## MHB

59yukon01 said:


> Yes it is. I'd like to eventually try the one that came with it, but I'll have to trim it first.


I gave the stock strap a chance. Found it to be a bit much.


----------



## blackcutlass




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Speedmaster on a Haveston leather NATO


----------



## DaveXS

DA45


----------



## Relo60

Another German watch today, Nomos Timeless Club:-!

Have a great day🙏🏼✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## backarelli

...









Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Black and white Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur

Tradition vintage chronograph (poor man's Heuer)


----------



## seabass23

Seiko SDX007M. Original owner since 1993.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## PRabbit

Trying to time check the watch so gotta wear it for a bit and charge it on up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

seabass23 said:


> Seiko SDX007M. Original owner since 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Is it powered by a 7T62 caliber ?

If so, how satisfied are you with this module? Did he cause problems with battery replacement ? How realistic is the battery life? (I know it's 3 years on the specification)

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

backarelli said:


> Is it powered by a 7T62 caliber ?
> 
> If so, how satisfied are you with this module? Did he cause problems with battery replacement ? How realistic is the battery life? (I know it's 3 years on the specification)
> 
> Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


It is a 7T42. Not sure on the battery life. I recently found the watch in a drawer and replaced the battery. It was very easy to do. Currently functions perfectly!

Here's a post where I shared more pictures: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-oldest-dearest-watch-sdx007m-5155765.html


----------



## isrelative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

MM300


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Working "essentially" in NYC. Yay.


----------



## castlk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence


----------



## DonLuis

gouverneur said:


> View attachment 14993013
> 
> 
> Tradition vintage chronograph (poor man's Heuer)


Mine says hello!


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## brash47

Evening switch









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Today's choice for the home office


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pimmsley

Tissot Tuesday


----------



## Calumets




----------



## titusdelossantos

MM 300 for the last two weeks.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

SNZF17 with a ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafkar34

A poorman's Moonwatch. A very, very poor


----------



## slorollin




----------



## afechete

Big Ti Raven switch


----------



## DMCBanshee

One of the 50 Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## jfwund




----------



## abkdt41

Moonphase









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

50 Atmos


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Double post- apologies.


----------



## schumacher62

Timex Ti E-compass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby

Kinetic


----------



## erikclabaugh

Master Control Date today...


----------



## afechete

Finally got it


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## iam7head

Grail incoming alert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

Homage day it is... went broke after buying the other 40 something watches. Bon Appetite!


----------



## PRabbit

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14993795


I looovvee the matte look of that model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Speedy Tuesday is the only thing helping me keep track of what day of the week it is during these times....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley

A little digital action for this Tuesday.


----------



## 50Fathoms

Carrera again


----------



## TheBrownHope

Citizen Fugu Blue NY0081-10L


----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

..Squale Hulk... If someone has the new Davosa Ternos Ceramic Green, I would like to see the real life photo ...


----------



## amg37




----------



## tiki5698

Love looking at the 8900 movement


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly arrived, the new Mini Megalodon, Benarus Mako


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Aggie88

DMCBanshee said:


> Aevig Huldra


Love this one...but I promised myself I wouldn't buy any more microbrands. They're just addictive.

I like the retro case shape, the bright orange dial and the unusual geometric indices.


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Heritage Avigation BigEye


----------



## DMCBanshee

Aggie88 said:


> Love this one...but I promised myself I wouldn't buy any more microbrands. They're just addictive.
> 
> I like the retro case shape, the bright orange dial and the unusual geometric indices.


You're right my friend what an addiction... I felt in love too with this vintage style.

Take care 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## PRabbit

Just ordered a brand new Breitling OEM bracelet for this guy. I kinda feel it's highway robbery paying $650 for the bracelet to a watch I already own. But figured I just do it as I am always much more partial to metal bracelets over any rubber/NATO straps. So switched to this for the night to get some joy out of the nice OEM rubber before it goes bye bye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

..."poor man Hauer" Rotary 7750










Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## chili1619




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003

Tudor Heritage Ranger again today on Nato









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Today's hike

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Moroz




----------



## cmann_97

Revue Thommen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Seiko diver this evening


----------



## Vioviv

My kid made her college decision today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Vioviv said:


> My kid made her college decision today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! But that's got to now be the most expensive Timex ever made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Calumets said:


> View attachment 14994059


Is this a eulit perlon?


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JonS1967

Hammy tonight.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ZM-73

FOD Flieger


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Vioviv

PRabbit said:


> Congrats! But that's got to now be the most expensive Timex ever made
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Ha, yes, that's true ... Fortunately I love Timex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DMCBanshee

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 14994547


Great combo on a stunning watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the Benarus Mako


----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PRabbit

One of the reasons I hate having a collection.. because I would really love to wear this almost every day but instead it only makes it out once a week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234

Just picked this up... can't argue with the value...


----------



## PRabbit

Berty234 said:


> Just picked this up... can't argue with the value...
> 
> View attachment 14997529
> View attachment 14997531


I freakin love that logo. I just can't believe how polarizing it is as love or hate. But it's seriously one of my favorite looks of any logo. Don't have one yet, though. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Again today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Explorer II 216570


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## orangenSaft

New strap day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle

It aint a MarineMaster if doesn't say it on the dial!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_4764-Edit.jpg


----------



## erikclabaugh

Angelus 215


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Pulled this out today. Its a beautiful solid watch that just doesn't get enough wrist time.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## DiverBob

Aevig on rally


----------



## TheBearded

Trying out this Bond SEAL strap I got for $5 from cheapestnato.


----------



## Vioviv




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. Could easily be the only watch one needs in their collection. I know that's crazy talk 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## castlk




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catlike

Another Davidoff on this page.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Rolex Explorer II 🤍


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Tudor BBB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby L40.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival

This again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## arquitron

GGS1, thermometer, and inhaler cruising stormy times...


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## seabass23

Here's today's batting lineup.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Something large









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Seamaster again.


----------



## orangenSaft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## HJR

Just picked up this Oris 65 Movember from OPIC (great seller BTW), and am really loving it. Put it on a real Bond RAF/NATO right away. The leather strap is nice but had to go classic dive watch look to start. Here are some pics:


----------



## HJR

Duplicate post


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Seiko 5 filed watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## TheBrownHope

Night-time.


----------



## tiki5698

Mid afternoon switch, feels so light


----------



## Apia




----------



## c3p0




----------



## mnf67

BWC chrono today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Night-time.

View attachment 15001607


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isrelative

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14997995


Super photo!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## rfortson

Speedmaster Professional, but you knew that already









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## rhetto

New arrival ...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Casio ME-100


----------



## IanR846

Bliger GMT.

Stay safe all. 









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Ragl

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## slorollin




----------



## savedbythebell

300m


----------



## [email protected]

SKX









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PRabbit

Brand new OEM bracelet set to arrive today! I'm excited as I love bracelets way more than any type of straps. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ieatkows




----------



## t214145

Newest pickup, Vintage Tudor Date Day


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM 1.0 On Leather


----------



## tommy_boy

EZM5 today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## 59yukon01

Everyday seems like Groundhog Day, so staying with the same.


----------



## 50Fathoms

Max Bill


----------



## omeglycine

The grass is green after all. Have a great weekend, y'all


----------



## Jim L

An oldie.


----------



## c3p0

Steinhart Ocean One Titanium on a Nato:


----------



## tantric

SKX - absolute classic


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Waiting for spring









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

36mm Mecchanine Veneziane


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Mecchanine Veneziane 36mm

Bought this in the midst of pandemic. Most satisfying purchase in quite some time.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## uperhemi

Heuer 980.013 and Lorier Gemini









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## albatross...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Dive class cancelled till fall
Suns out guns out y'all
I hope this chicken was named Paul

Fin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_4889-Edit.jpg


----------



## JonS1967

TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

PRG 270.


----------



## ZM-73

Gigandet Pulsation


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## dalstott




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## jovani




----------



## [email protected]

Seiko SRPB53K1









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Rubber Day...

















I'll wear the Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 50Fathoms

PO Turtle


----------



## afechete

Older Deep Tech


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JLS36

Halios seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15006019
> View attachment 15006027


I've looked at the brand for years. Never pulled the trigger this looks good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

JLS36 said:


> I've looked at the brand for years. Never pulled the trigger this looks good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hi mate, 
Tactico/Crepas are an amazing brand, 
Really well built and finished to a standard above Oris, I have 4 of them, all of them run within cosc. 
The TC2's are 500m dive watches, TC3's 200m exellent for a pilot watch, amazing Lume, I have had exellent customer service,
I contacted them about a mesh bracelet ( exellent quality ) as I didn't like their very standard nato, they sent me one free.
I have had them for a few years and used and abused them, they still look new.
The only draw back, they are very limited numbers, and a bit priceie. Usually only make 100 or less. 
Cheers 
G


----------



## PRabbit

First signs of going crazy in quarantine.. couldn't decide between these two for today while I sit around the TV by myself. So said screw it and put them both on to admire out of boredom and keep them both charged in the process...

To be fair I have them on their own separate wrists. But just put them on one for the pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Fifty-eight


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E LE









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Sorry to say I'm enjoying being outside doing yardwork.


----------



## abkdt41

Calm day at the lake









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

GGS1 with French Olaaf rubber strap


----------



## vkodana




----------



## c3p0




----------



## vkodana

I can't recognize the logo. I like the watch! What is it?


----------



## Nathan Eggen

hun23 said:


> Chrono today


WHAT IS THAT?? Is that the $200 Chinese special? I can't remember it's name. 37mm? Yours looks amazing!?


----------



## Nathan Eggen

Undone Killy. Great watch!


----------



## mnf67

Zodiac for a lockdown Saturday:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 15006681


Pure beauty!


----------



## c3p0

vkodana said:


> I can't recognize the logo. I like the watch! What is it?


Are you referring to my watch? It is a Tsao Baltimore, specifically the Torsk Bronze Diver. Here are a couple more. (If you weren't referring to mine, sorry. )


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Orisginal

CK2998. Shot from earlier, but currently wearing this at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

c3p0 said:


> Are you referring to my watch? It is a Tsao Baltimore, specifically the Torsk Bronze Diver. Here are a couple more. (If you weren't referring to mine, sorry. )


Very cool!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Went for a hike on this gorgeous spring day and had on my FOIS.


----------



## c3p0

You made me do it. One more for the road. B-)


----------



## PRabbit

With so much free time, I got to switching straps on everything. First time putting a brown strap on this gal. I actually like it, but not sure if I have enough brown attire to wear this as much as I'd like. So might be short lived and back to black or bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BBBr on canvas


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## Beastlytaco

Omega Seamaster 50th anniversary GMT


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## c3p0

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15008157


I like the 0 hr. Nice watch!


----------



## Skellig

Frederique Constant moon phase with a hunter case.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Not worn this one for a while


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX399 Sub Mod


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Sugman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Relo60

😊🙏🏼Sunday✌🏼🙂🖖🏼


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## martyloveswatches

Grab n go









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_7084.jpg


----------



## Time Exposure

martyloveswatches said:


> Grab n go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


What the heck am I seeing in the crystal's reflection?!?!
Never mind...please don't answer. I'm moving on.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## c3p0

Dressing up for Sunday, yes, even now. ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mtwilliams80

SAR


----------



## sidders54

Trusty SD


----------



## HMR170




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Took a few shots inside. 









Then I wandered outside to enjoy the flowers blooming in our garden. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

SARX


----------



## JonS1967

I kept seeing so many beautiful Speedys posted on this great forum it inspired me to do an afternoon switch to my all-time favorite watch on WatchGecko Tropic.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PAM-SNOB

I don't know why but this clasp puts a smile on my face !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Ti Raven


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## PRabbit

Just a tad dirty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

The very rare naked wrist ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

PAM-SNOB said:


> I don't know why but this clasp puts a smile on my face !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because fewer things in this world are cooler than the original Heuer logo? It's not like I've stared at mine obsessively for hours on end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 50Fathoms

Jubilee skin diver


----------



## Quimbasto

My tissot.









Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## savedbythebell

Seamaster 300m


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## afechete

Happy Monday


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet today


----------



## garydusa

*New arrival!


















Thanking everyone that is there for us & all who "Help!"








Stay safe & healthy everyone,
Gary*


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwcsports

GShock DW5600


----------



## Mr Auto

Hammy 38









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Not a watch, a guiding light.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Sinning again









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870

Working from home.


----------



## carlhaluss

A splash of color on a beautiful Spring day:


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Hamilton Seaview


----------



## carlhaluss

garydusa said:


> *New arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking everyone that is there for us & all who "Help!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe & healthy everyone,
> Gary*


Wow! Great tribute, and that is one heck of a beautiful diver! Congratulations!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkodana

Could you please tell me what the brand is? Thanks


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Having fun with the kids at home...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Enjoying new bubble machine with the kids, over 1800 bpm (bubbles per minute)...


----------



## vkodana

Could you please tell me what the brand is? Thanks


slorollin said:


> View attachment 15011137
> 
> 
> View attachment 15011139


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## PRabbit

Driving to pick up the new bracelet I bought. I looked down as was caught off guard how cool I think this looks in certain lights. The crystal just disappears completely... I think it's better than any other watch I own in that regard. So many times I feel I could just reach down and twirl the hands with my own finger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## PAM-SNOB

This again as I sit on my deck and enjoy this spring evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

A rainy day in paradise.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

vkodana said:


> Could you please tell me what the brand is? Thanks


Ventus.


----------



## 50Fathoms

Seiko Sea Horse


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## sidders54

Helson SD


----------



## Jeffie007

A classic.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## slorollin




----------



## MrThompsonr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

OR2 with Avenger dial 









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Early morning grocery shopping during senior hours. What will become of us?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Seamaster 300m, loving the white ceramic dial.


----------



## PRabbit

Tuesday thing to do










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

My recently acquired vintage Raketa 1970-1979 with crown at 4:30


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Mecchanine Veneziane 36mm on freshly dyed (once white) stock band.

Sanded, dyed & brushed to a nice sheen.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PRabbit

FINALLY got the bracelet. But now I can't unscrew any of the links... I have to wait until covid ends in order to go to a jeweler to resize. So can't wear the watch in the meantime. So close! Yet so far away...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## abkdt41

Full moon









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Zeroedout

I’m kinda late for the daily thread, but had to post somewhere for “Two-tone Tuesday”.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with this. 








Then switched to this. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Calumets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 144


----------



## schumacher62

transitioning to wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Black Monster


----------



## arquitron

Good Wednesday!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Mod SKX011J


----------



## sidders54

arquitron said:


> Good Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 15016137


Love that. What's the model?


----------



## arquitron

Hi sidders54. It is a Vostok Amphibian Classic model 170549. It has become one of my all terrain favorites lately. Got it from meranom.com


----------



## sidders54

arquitron said:


> Hi sidders54. It is a Vostok Amphibian Classic model 170549. It has become one of my all terrain favorites lately. Got it from meranom.com


Thanks will check it out


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

99.1 today.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## sidders54

Now Black Monster


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-08 full.jpg


----------



## savedbythebell

300m. Stay Safe.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Heithel

SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.

Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.

I've been enjoying it quite a a lot since January, it it seems sturdy and keeping good time so far.

Thoughts?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Bulova









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

The kids made this for my birthday. It's set for Party Time.


----------



## orangenSaft

Prepping for a cold front

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

[/url]


----------



## JonS1967

I love the shape of this tonneau case. This watch is really amazing it the flesh and far exceeds its price tag (IMHO). 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Figured there is no chance in hell I could wait for covid to end so I could resize at a jewelers. Could be months. Fortunately Home Depot is open and had precision screwdrivers. Bought those and resized myself instead. I scratched the hell out of the bracelet as the screws would just NOT come out. But after an hour (yes that long) I got it all finished with a perfect fit. This watch just went from middle of the pack of my watches to now possibly one of my favorites that I own just because of the bracelet (not a fan of straps). Might be wearing this a disproportionate amount of time here forward.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## al358

GS229 today, have a great day and stay safe !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij

Taken earlier today, but it's what I am wearing now


----------



## vkodana

I think with NH35 you got much better movement than 7S26 (Hand winding, hacking and in my experience more accurate). So, with some the other benefits (cost, sapphire) I think you got a better watch than a SKX007.



Heithel said:


> SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> 
> Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.
> 
> I've been enjoying it quite a a lot since January, it it seems sturdy and keeping good time so far.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## 50Fathoms

Ex II


----------



## Watchcollector21

PRabbit said:


> Figured there is no chance in hell I could wait for covid to end so I could resize at a jewelers. Could be months. Fortunately Home Depot is open and had precision screwdrivers. Bought those and resized myself instead. I scratched the hell out of the bracelet as the screws would just NOT come out. But after an hour (yes that long) I got it all finished with a perfect fit. This watch just went from middle of the pack of my watches to now possibly one of my favorites that I own just because of the bracelet (not a fan of straps). Might be wearing this a disproportionate amount of time here forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch,
Good move, just a tip which I got from one of our members here, place the bracelet in boiling water for a few minutes,
It loosens the glues, much easier after.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemozuhu

Hello


----------



## sidders54

Back to the Steinhart today


----------



## slorollin

Steinhart knock-off


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## afechete

Armand Nicolet


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

😯🙁😷Thursday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit

Last time posting this watch since I'm thinking I'll be wearing this over any of my other watches for the next few days. I've just fallen in love with it ever since I got the bracelet. Have come a long way from wanting to sell it just a month ago when I had just the rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## castlk




----------



## emiTstI

JLC Polaris Geographic World Timer ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

I felt like wearing something other than a diver today. So, I was going to post what I was wearing today, when I noticed it had gunk on the bracelet. Yuck!









So, I decided it was time to give it a little shower.









So here it is, nice and dry.









And the bracelet looks better too.









Ah, I can feel it thanking me.


----------



## savedbythebell

300m


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Thinking of changing the leather strap for the metal bracelet that came with the watch. But for now here's the WWC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

slorollin said:


> Steinhart knock-off
> 
> View attachment 15018711


Yes, that is obviously not an authentic Steinhart. Its already missing a piece of the hour hand. Talk about QC. ;-)


----------



## seabass23

Breakfast of champions.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

AVI-8 Centenary 80's baby!!! Have a great and safe day everyone.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## omeglycine

Taking a few minutes between conference calls 

Edit: Tapatalk not cooperating. Will try again later.


----------



## DiverBob

36mm Meccaniche Veneziane


----------



## omeglycine

Let's try this again:


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JonS1967

OKEAH today. I didn't bother changing the date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav

Today's WFH watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BerryTop

Vintage vibes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

omeglycine said:


> Let's try this again:


Such a gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Another old strap favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## omeglycine

JonS1967 said:


> Such a gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon! ?


----------



## arquitron

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From where did you get this NOS hansome Timex? Congrast!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62

arquitron said:


> From where did you get this NOS hansome Timex? Congrast!


ebay! it was a total score. i was the only bidder. super happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

schumacher62 said:


> ebay! it was a total score. i was the only bidder. super happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you!


----------



## fish70

Time to kill this thread and start a new one. Year old and week old entries all on the last page.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Some pics from today's walk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just received today!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie

Seiko 7a28









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW6900-SP 25th anniversary


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Speedtimer for Friday


----------



## Roningrad

The 005 in the right wrist today.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Kasuking




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## savedbythebell

Morning everyone have a great day.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## sy_scot




----------



## arquitron

Happy Sporty Friday!









By the way, the wild ball is a present from my 9 year old daughter...


----------



## 50Fathoms

Green for the day


----------



## stevarad

Seiko premier kinetik









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JohnM67

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610BC-1JF


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Pneuma

Hamtun Kraken H2


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Mjsusc

Frédérique constant w hunter case back


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

White surprise this morning, mids are happy! Beating this snow with OWC Milsub


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## afechete

Omega split timer on Good Friday


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Back on his bracelet&#8230;and about to catch some sun  . Stay safe and have a good weekend fam&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday 
IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono in Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Driving 4.5 hours today. So putting on the hesalite driving watch is a must.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Decorating today.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8

Let sleeping dogs lie...


----------



## monza06




----------



## Hands Soslo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikgmt

A humble and clean Accutron railroad approved 214 on khaki-gold nato.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wore this today. Nasty weather out, too. Some hail, high winds, cold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MrZeke

Friday night canasta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Kontiki time for Easter Saturday:

















The weather forecast is for 37 degrees Celsius (98.6F) here today, not unusual for Perth but somewhat surprising this far into Autumn. Given the social restrictions, even though they aren't as strict as other parts of the world - salt water & sand aren't on the agenda.


----------



## Mjsusc

Cosmic


----------



## JonS1967

A two Eterna day. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

This is the 90-ist, 90's watch. Citizen Eco-Drive 7871-H10317 TA Titanium WR 200 that my mom got for me in 1999. My wrists are pretty small at 6.75" and 37mm, this watch still fits like it did 20+ years ago.

I changed the capacitor a couple years back and for whatever reason, after not working for a while, today it just started working after putting it in sunlight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Too much time at home has been producing way too many food cravings. So the Scurfa helped me create tonight's dinner. Homemade buttermilk biscuits, fried chicken, and gravy. There aren't any vegetables on the plate because they weren't part of my cravings


----------



## 4jamie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jovani

White Saturday ...


----------



## DiverBob

Glycine 36mm on rally


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 50Fathoms

Mido Multifort


----------



## Fredette

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Core Diver


----------



## slorollin




----------



## warsh

My Unimatic LE. Mine is #14 of only 30 made like this

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Saturday 👍🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Aeronavale aujourd'hui


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

The rough and tough INOX today.


----------



## afechete

Switch to the Sub 300


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200t pro for a sunny  Saturday


----------



## DMCBanshee

Aevig Huldra


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

Magrette Pacific Diver II... For all the diving I'm going to do while stuck indoors :-(









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Can't do the typical nato straps, so I cut em and make em into two piece traditional straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

emiTstI said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sky-Dweller together with the Milgauss definitely my favorites Rolex. Wear it in good health!


----------



## carlhaluss

Spring is officially here when the Magnolia blooms!









Wishing you all a great Easter weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## arquitron

Rado Golden Horse for a Saturday treat...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Blessings to all that struggle tonight


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Double post (again)


----------



## Dr3wman

Nothing fancy, but gotta love Mario


----------



## Xander3Zero

Aquis 39.5 lume shot by the fire.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

IWC 3706









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 'Pogue'


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 50Fathoms

Happy Easter


----------



## Buick

Sbdx017


----------



## slorollin




----------



## kz1000a2

PTCNSW (Public Transport Commission New South Wales) railroad watch issued to employees.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MrZeke

Just hanging out on a stormy Easter morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Easter Guys!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Sugman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F

Bronzing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## al358

Going with one of my all time favorites. 
Happy Easter and all the best to you and your families!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

The ROO-Nautilus love child today
Cheers


----------



## DTDiver

...Green Squale














Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Laco today


----------



## Rosarito




----------



## jovani




----------



## dafuture




----------



## Jo Hande

EASTERDAY SNKL07 K1

Jo


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊🙂🙏🏼Easter🌹🐣


----------



## Deified

Humboldt









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Deep Tech switch


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Almighty Flighty.

Happy Easter WUS. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## franco60

EP 1969









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Another long distance drive. So must wear the driving watch. The hesalite always plays with the sunlight in many different ways throughout a long drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bj_key2003

Keeping it simple.. Citizen Royal Marines Commando on leather. Beast of a watch at a great size!









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

A diver kind of day. Everyone please stay safe!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

Wruw right now :






. Seiko samurai "kasa" edition on nato, sapphire crystal and ceramic sub bezel inset!


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

My GS killer -the extremely rare yet inexpensive SRP701 w a Ginault glidelock


----------



## woiter

Stowa Marine 36, got some new summer clothes for this beauty. A happy and cheap stretchy fabric strap. Super comfortable, and dresses the piece down perfectly for summer.









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

First pocket shot attempt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

A little color for a dreary Iowa day!


----------



## schumacher62

beat up solar beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Affordable luxury and piece of art. 2892 movement with dubois depraz chronograph module.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## abkdt41

Canvas sunday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sixties today - arguably not the obvious choice for loungin' around in sweats but hey why not
Cheers


----------



## jovani




----------



## tantric

Orient - ridiculous vfm


----------



## slorollin




----------



## arquitron

Happy Monday!


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## PRabbit

No filter but the morning sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*New arrival..
Terra Cielo Mare (Model:Mare=Sea)

















*


----------



## IAmScott

Citizen this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Mariana


----------



## abkdt41

Rainy Monday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## PRabbit

DMCBanshee said:


> BSH Mariana


I don't quite understand these. Are these full watches you can buy? Or do you just buy the dial and mod it yourself? And if so, what is the base watch for this one? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

PRabbit said:


> I don't quite understand these. Are these full watches you can buy? Or do you just buy the dial and mod it yourself? And if so, what is the base watch for this one? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This dial is made by a member here on WUS. Original watch is a Invicta 8926ob.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand

Distressed leather Zulu strap arrived today for my Legend


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DTDiver

...not for all occasion, but still a lovely one








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 364 and back in the game.


----------



## GKB007

Skx "kryptonite" edition


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_4943-Edit.jpg


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Just hanging out in sweatpants and watching the news. Just like I did yesterday, and the day before, and the day before ...


----------



## Crewsdawg




----------



## maylebox

Damasko DB1 along side a modified Chic-Fil-A spicy chicken sandwich (mayo, onion, cheese, Polynesian sauce, extra pickles)


----------



## lvt




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Bronze Wave


----------



## soufiane

Grande classique








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Watchcollector21

ZM-73 said:


> Bronze Wave
> View attachment 15032045


Awsome as usual my friend.
So cool


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

DJ 36


----------



## sidders54

Black Monster today as cleaning patio


----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## garydusa

*New Arrival..
CORUM BUBBLE DIVER




































*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah

Casio X British Army


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Uhrmensch

Faberge today, dial by Victor Mayer in Pforzheim
Cheers


----------



## abkdt41

Mako XL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Gen II Monster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

Seiko 5 on green Zulu Srpa11J1


----------



## hannibal smith

Nope. Not setting the date!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Working from home (daydreaming of ski trips past....)


----------



## savedbythebell

OP 39 Today


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊😷 Tuesday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ZM-73

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome as usual my friend.
> So cool


Thanks, mate. But, I've got some way to go to catch up to you :-!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 41Mets

Outside for a nice walk today

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutOfSpec




----------



## JLS36

Seiko sarb









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## PRabbit

Evening switch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

changed tp my 1630


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## bismarck_1870

It's been few weeks since I wore this.


----------



## bismarck_1870

It's been few weeks since I wore this.

View attachment 15034637


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

That's one fine looking panda brash47









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brash47

MAD777 said:


> That's one fine looking panda brash47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thats gorgeous!!! And thanks!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TheBrownHope

Sun finally came out in Cali today so the kids wanted to play with their water toys. I knew exactly what I needed to wear.


----------



## TheBrownHope

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Beautiful man. Such a well-balanced piece. This is the next sub $2k watch on my list.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

G Shock, for the money its great.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

My favourite watch to wear at moment. Love the white dial


----------



## Riveredger

Le Petit Prince









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

First time wearing this in many months. I tend to always wear my higher end watches over and over agin. And never wear my affordables that I started out with. But slept in way too late on accident so it was perfect time to grab the Quartz and give it some love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nurpur




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Uhrmensch

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## octoberallover

Rolex 116900 on black Rubber B strap. I actually got the black strap with green stripe at first because I was sure I was going to love it (seeing a picture of that is what first changed my mind about this model of Air-King), but in the metal, you mostly notice the green stripe and don't really see how it complements the green second hand/Rolex text, so it just looks kinda cheap. Plus it clashed with too much of my wardrobe.


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 41Mets

Early afternoon walk. I had a gap in the middle of my day before a meeting and a class. Now that it's gonna be harder to get onto some trails for hiking, I have to drive out to Pennsylvania to do that, I'll try to do two walks a day that get me at least about 3 miles of exercising. It's not as engaging or intense as the hiking is, but it's something that I need to do Both for my health and for my psychological wellness in terms of getting outside and feeling like I'm not stuck inside.

Here's my watch with a nice beautiful sky today. A brisk day.

Also, playing around with facial hair because, what else is there to do?!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

A little back yard diving.


----------



## Deified

Frogman









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## brrrdn

SEIKO SKX009 :]


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Russian Strela today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Concord Mariner 200M Automatic this afternoon.....


----------



## Browny Blue Watch

White dial on a Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Orient Mako II USA, what I personally consider the best bang for buck diver there is....$200 from Orient USA on one of their frequent sales.

This one is perfect for b&w photos.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Deified

Mark XVIII









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-14 full.jpg


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. Happy deferred tax day as well!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## wl1150

Most recent addition and first G shock... Not the biggest G shock guy but this one is just awesome.


----------



## wl1150

View attachment 15037711


Most recent addition and first G shock... Not the biggest G shock guy but this one is just awesome.


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## castlk




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Matthew and Son Irukandji today. Stay safe!


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62

titanium, sapphire and 10 year lithium battery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sidders54

Steinhart whilst I brave the shops


----------



## stevarad

Old heuer.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## arquitron

Modded discontinued SKX007...


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## garydusa

*Geez...nother New Arrival:
Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
*


----------



## PRabbit

Patiently waiting for my SBGA229 to arrive around noon today. In the meantime, loving how the sun can bring out completely different shades of the same color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## slorollin




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Tradition today
Cheers


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

SOH II 42 in Blue.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nurpur

Woke up this morning and I thought "lets be a little different"


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## PRabbit

Just unwrapped the box and sized all within the last hour or so. So excited! It just feels right on my wrist. Has a heaviness to it that just fits my 8" wrist perfectly. This one will be hogging the majority of my wrist time for awhile. Also goes with everything with the black dial so will go well with my yellow Breitling when I'm needing a sturdy watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms.









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Enjoying my Vaer









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## daveolson5

brought out the 14060M cosc for an airing


----------



## AngelDeVille

I just realized I can look at my phone to check the time, so I will be selling all of my watches...












just kidding Rolex 1603


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets

This came today. Really, really well made at its price point.

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

AngelDeVille said:


> I just realized I can look at my phone to check the time, so I will be selling all of my watches...
> 
> just kidding Rolex 1603



*There is something mysteriously empowering about the sudden twirling of our wrists to look at time encapsulated in an alluring object of desire!*









*Evening wear...*


----------



## philskywalker

Newest acquisition. Love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

oldie but goodie 14060M

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis

Skateboard and Breitling


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😷✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼. 1st watch for Friday:-!


----------



## jovani




----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 144 for the morning


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67

Seiko SKX011:


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## savedbythebell

STOWA


----------



## Sugman




----------



## PRabbit

Had to wear it again for its first FULL day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## pojo1806

My first Nato in about a decade... Saving the OEM metal bracelet for when I buy the Green Alpinist in a couple of months...


----------



## garydusa

*H2O..(New Arrival!)

























*


----------



## mario1971




----------



## Uhrmensch

Marine today
Cheers


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit

Aggie88 said:


>


Ooohh that's nice. Looks like it's got a similar matte dial that I love so very much on the Pelagos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## OutOfSpec




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-4M on a Avi-8 strap. 
Thanks Zack


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## 50Fathoms

Change to green


----------



## PRabbit

I realize I'm going overboard so I will stop for awhile. I just am falling for this harder than any other new watches of mine. And I finally got a sunlight photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 41Mets

Out for a walk it's really chilly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 St C


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

PRabbit said:


> Ooohh that's nice. Looks like it's got a similar matte dial that I love so very much on the Pelagos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never thought about that before, but I can see how the Sea Urchin resembles the Pelagos. This was basically the first good automatic watch I purchased 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy

Spinnaker Cahill Gold Green SP-5033-05, very low light


----------



## JonS1967

So many great watches!!

This watch never fails to make me smile. The beautiful blue dial with just the right amount of silver and red accents.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15037601


Awesome photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15038329


Love this Doxa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

savedbythebell said:


> SOH II 42 in Blue.
> 
> View attachment 15039013


N I C E!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader


----------



## Roningrad

Lovely Saturday to everyone!


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Adam2011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## horrij1

April 18th, and snowing in Boston, crazy!!


----------



## savedbythebell

STOWA


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## roberev

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds Conrail Edition


----------



## Uhrmensch

Sub today
Cheers


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## chillsand

Wearing two watches and still in bed









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Finally switching up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

slorollin said:


> View attachment 15044577


Love this watch slorollin ,
Very cool watch, it just wears so nice, here's mine


----------



## omeglycine

Out for a drive. Should have brought a larger blanket for the picnic.


----------



## Watchcollector21

Happy Saturday & keep safe.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence COSC today


----------



## OutOfSpec




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_7388.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

The nice lady in the little white “Jeep” delivered this today. Purchased on a whim when TOM had a sale. For the price, I figured I’d try a color combo that appealed to me but that I wouldn’t normally purchase. Very happy that I did, as the cream dial is unique in my collection and the watch seems very well made. Should make a fun addition....


----------



## pepcr1

Tourby Central Seconds


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Robotaz

Founders KBS in the sunshine!


----------



## al358

Going with my old school windrider today. I lent it to my wife and she beat the poop out of it. Cleaned it up and added back a few links and she is back on the wrist. I hope you and your families are doing well. Stay safe and healthy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you guys are all having a great weekend! Having a nice feed of BBQ tonight from Memphis Blues BBQ House down the road, great place for take out. Goes good with a shot of Bourbon!









Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 41Mets

Crappy day out today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


This is very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

JonS1967 said:


> This is very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it!


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Oceanus today. Love this thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

carlhaluss said:


> Hope you guys are all having a great weekend! Having a nice feed of BBQ tonight from Memphis Blues BBQ House down the road, great place for take out. Goes good with a shot of Bourbon!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Nice pics!

We did the BBQ thing today too but made it at home. It's the 4th anniversary of my father's passing and his favorite food was BBQ. So today was a bit of a life celebration, recalling fond memories while surrounded by smoked and grilled meats. I also called a couple of his friends (who are in their 80"s) to check in and see how they are doing.

His Citizen Eco-Drive along with smoked ribs, smoked tri-tip, and grilled chicken.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale


----------



## pardayan




----------



## TheBrownHope

Citizen Promaster Aqualand 30th Anniversary


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

ZM-73 said:


> Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale
> View attachment 15047233


Great combination with that strap.

When they first announced the Lonsdale I kept debating (with myself...) to get one or not but the pictures on the website didn't convince me; then they had the recent sale and I went through the process again, and again decided not to add to my Melbourne collection. But; if they had your photograph on the website instead of just relying on the straight front and side shots there would have been no debate and my Flinders, Fitzroy, Fitzroy Chrono and Hawthorn would have been joined by their cousin Lonsdale.


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slorollin




----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO MILITARE
















*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paul vandermaas

Casio A700..


----------



## guspech750

It's that time of day.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Pun

5116R On A Lockdown Day


----------



## Uhrmensch

Mad Franck today
Cheers


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## mizzare




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Calumets




----------



## ZM-73

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Great combination with that strap.
> 
> When they first announced the Lonsdale I kept debating (with myself...) to get one or not but the pictures on the website didn't convince me; then they had the recent sale and I went through the process again, and again decided not to add to my Melbourne collection. But; if they had your photograph on the website instead of just relying on the straight front and side shots there would have been no debate and my Flinders, Fitzroy, Fitzroy Chrono and Hawthorn would have been joined by their cousin Lonsdale.


Thanks, though this Aragon milanese band is a bit too thick at the lug ends. And I had the same experience as you did regarding the pictures. It looks a lot better in the metal.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rmorin




----------



## kiwi71

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## savedbythebell

STOWA

Fab day!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Chill day today, started with the Doxa 1200Pro


----------



## Colombia

Beautiful....


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Iwc lol chrono









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## PhillySteve

Seikoooo


----------



## yankeexpress

dp


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Orisginal

CK2998

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Needed the slide rule today to formulate how long it would take before my kids drove me crazy.


----------



## hun23

Five guys take out


----------



## warsh

The overlooked Yema Navygraf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

More colorful dial


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## jovani




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Leo72

Longines Hydro Conquest auto 41 mm


----------



## ZM-73

Lonsdale again


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## JohnM67

SKX011:


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Any other hobbyist illustrators, artists, doodlers lurking? Have a great day fam! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## guspech750

Golf watch today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Uhrmensch

My 'budget' Paul Newman today... just kinda need to squint a little/lot and a bit of a head tilt... et voila!
Cheers


----------



## arquitron

Smartwatch Monday...

































A fun one full of gadgets! Found a watch capable of ringing my cellphone when I loose it...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-19 full.jpg


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Skytrain


----------



## ca_ng

10:10 with the IWC Mark XV White "Albino"


----------



## garydusa

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## PRabbit

Sun Vs Cloud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Heithel

When a watch you haven't worn in a while catches the light just right and you remember why you bought it.

Cadisen C1009 (aka Conquest homage) today.









https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## savedbythebell

STOWA


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Skellig

Freddie’s turn today.


----------



## octoberallover




----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziano 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hun23 said:


> Five guys take out


Yummy! I haven't had a GM good burger in over a month! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Mark XVIII









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OutOfSpec




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## GMT_Bezel

Busted out my Orange Monster today. Rolex Explorer II polar dial with matching Orange RubberB strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Heritage Military on Dublin Horween leather strap from Vintager Straps, Napa, CA


----------



## AngelDeVille

I think I figured out how to set the alarm...


----------



## Dr3wman

Melbourne watch company portsea calendar! super light and classy









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Melon84

Tag Aq









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Calumets




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## garydusa

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Uhrmensch

Going Seiko with the 55th Anniversary SBGR097 today
Cheers


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## Sugman




----------



## slorollin




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JohnM67

SKX009:


----------



## brash47

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15052727


Nice! I missed seeing a bronze pic from bigclive....seems like it's been awhile. I love all your bronze watches.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼

Damasko DA34:-!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## abridgedcarp01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Happy hour with Chris and wheat whiskey:


----------



## RMUSE

Well, I haven't posted in sometime.. Just couldn't get worked up over watches these days. Nowhere to wear them! But thought I'd try a little retro. I just got this "new" watch from a collector that had put a couple back when they first came out. Never worn, before me. BREITLING Navitimer 9406.3
View attachment P1022517.jpg


----------



## RMUSE

Well, I haven't posted in sometime.. Just couldn't get worked up over watches these days. Nowhere to wear them! But thought I'd try a little retro. I just got this "new" watch from a collector that had put a couple back when they first came out. Never worn, before me. BREITLING Navitimer 9406.3
View attachment 15055145


----------



## 41Mets

I've missed wearing this as much as usual. I don't always wear watches inside and now I am almost always inside! And I'm not really wearing this one out as my out moments are usually to exercise.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc

One of my favorites


----------



## PRabbit

Speedy Tuesday only thing helping me keep track of the days these days...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

This was earlier today. Because of covid19, it's the first time in about a month I've worn anything besides my work watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1

strapcode bracelet arrived today:









and a lume shot:


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

FOD flieger


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## rafkar34

A classic Geneve in jumbo size


----------



## stevarad

Alpha with seagull st1903 chrono movement.










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Philbo24

El cheepo today, waiting for postman to deliver my Hamilton Khaki chronograph. Which has now arrived!


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## garydusa

Terra Cielo Mare:
Crono Sorci Verdi LE


----------



## slorollin




----------



## jovani




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Uhrmensch

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## PRabbit

Morning sun vs bright oppressive office.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibal smith




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II today


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko solar.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Zoom zoom zoom....


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Duplicate again.....


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Moroz




----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## uperhemi

This guy again









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## govdubspeedgo

old watch new bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Deciding between blue or black today









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I wish I had such a choice.....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

A micro-brand wonder at the moment.


----------



## kiwi71

AT 2503.80










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## gshock626




----------



## tiki5698

It's thicc but holds it well


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Outside watching Elons Satellites whizz by.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Trying it out on this nice rubber band.


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newhorizon

Trying Mark XV on Ostrich strap, not bad at all!


----------



## RMUSE

Still on a retro kick. To be fair this was about to be sent out for repair before the end of the world came about!
View attachment P1022526.jpg


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## househalfman

I haven't done a proper wrist shot in about a month (I know!) but my new arrival is begging for one.

I'm sure it's in the spec sheet and have been discussed before but I was pleasantly surprised that the rotating bezel is bi-directional.


----------



## UrbaneExplorer

Railmaster Trilogy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Heljestrand

Longines


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## PhillySteve

Vostok....


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

With all of the time I've been spending in the house, I realized I haven't worn a watch in several days, can hardly believe it myself. Was missing this beauty so I ended the drought. Be well my watch friends. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Stunning! Amazing pictures too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning! Amazing pictures too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Uhrmensch

Another day in the (home) office - at least I've got the Baron to keep me company...
Cheers


----------



## beanerds

Turtle on Strapcode ' Oyster ' in the afternoon sun after work .

Beanerds.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin




----------



## jovani




----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rickvarnadoe

The newest Bucherer just arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rafkar34




----------



## PRabbit

Final dressy day before fishing all weekend with divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Grand Seiko SBGR311 today


----------



## Roningrad

The 005’ on a Forstner JBChamp bracelet


----------



## Deified

Blue pely









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my Scubatec today. Stay safe !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Mako


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## NatoChic

Seiko SKX007 on wrist today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Chunk Enough?

















Mott Straps (By Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Dolphin today


----------



## monza06




----------



## tiki5698

New addition to my watch family!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Uhrmensch

All Sirius today
Cheers


----------



## stevarad

Jupiter









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Gfxdaddy

⚡⚡⚡ Happy Friday y'all! ⚡⚡⚡

Today's and yesterday's.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*TCM "Joe Petrali" LE


























*


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_8291.jpg


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Tanjecterly

Axios Ironclad on a rainy day.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## WastedYears

AM









PM


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Finally, camping/fishing all weekend. Break out the beater.. (not my true beater by definition, but pretty close)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tartine.74

TGIF


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Whats going on? Typical imgur post not showing up


----------



## flymore

Breitling Superocean II Abyss 44mm today.
Just barely holding up.


----------



## daveolson5

My Patek Philippe Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Happy😃😷Friday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rafkar34




----------



## gshock626




----------



## uperhemi

Sinn 104, had to take it off the wrist to get the food in also!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## warsh

My Anordain Model 2. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

15450


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STeveZ

16660 Sea Dweller, put it on this morning and never set or wound it, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Fredette

Datejust









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Bored in the grocery store parking lot waiting....









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DiverBob

Cape Cod cloth Hand-polished Glycine for a more snazzy vibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

IWC 3706









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

My Tsao Baltimore Torsk Diver Bronze came with two straps, a leather and a rubber. Amazingly, I had never tried the rubber on it until today. I took it out on a walk.










I love the leather strap that came with it, and I just knew that I wanted to wear it on the watch even before it arrived. I thought the buckle that came with the leather strap was too wide. So, I took the one from the rubber and placed it on the leather. I then put a SS buckle on the rubber strap and used it off and on on some other watches.

Today, I decided to finally try the rubber on the Tsao. I placed on it the wide buckle that came originally with the leather strap. All I can say is Wow! What do you think?



















The watch was all happy when we got home from the walk.










;-)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Balpinist. Spb089









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

Little late night lume light from the orange samurai!!


----------



## Itubij

Among the most legible watches I own.


----------



## JohnM67

SKX011:


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## mleok

Christopher Ward Trident Bronze Pro 43mm on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## soufiane

Been 2 years plus and still one of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sorinp1

Buren Intra-Matic


----------



## jovani




----------



## Uhrmensch

Wittnauer today - purchased by my late father in the 60s, special piece for me this.
Cheers


----------



## garydusa

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 04-25 full.jpg


----------



## fulmtalalchemist

chillsand said:


> Wearing two watches and still in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I like the Casio watch. Where did you buy it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Post run with the Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Good morning! 
Seiko Saturday...








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Lorier Neptune (1st gen). I really enjoy wearing this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD4M on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## MrZeke

One of my own creations!









Omega speed master pro, Hamilton khaki date manual wind, Hamilton Jack Ryan ti, TAG F1 alarm, Hamilton flight timer, Seiko sarb033, sarb035, skx013, skx007, multiple hand built!


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RMUSE

A bit large for my wrist, but still a favorite.
View attachment P1022541.jpg


----------



## PRabbit

Sturgeon fishing. Won't lie, I meant to wear to cheap beater, so I was a little nervous submitting this 2 week old piece to this stuff. But it's gotta get its feet wet sooner or later I suppose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## DMCBanshee

Time to smoke the fish with Benarus Mako


----------



## c3p0

Wearing my Tissot PRC 200, a chrono that is not quite a dress watch, not quite a diver, though at 20 ATM it does quite well under water. I'd say it is more like a hybrid.


----------



## GKB007

My new (to me) mini turtle padi!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## hun23

Black & Blue


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## TheBrownHope

Hot day in Cali. Need me some Pepsi.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## ZM-73

Lonsdale


----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

househalfman said:


>


These look nice. Missed the boat. 
Congrats


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## lakjat

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15067005


That looks cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092

Been a while, hello all 

Also, I am adding images via insert pic and I can't remember how to make 'em smaller. Apologies


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15064755
> View attachment 15064759


You have three arms? b-)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

deepsea03 said:


> 216570


I want to know where people keep finding these watch trees; I've looked in parks and garden centres but I've yet find one:-(


----------



## pardayan




----------



## jovani




----------



## jjasmay360

Moon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Uhrmensch

Speedy III today
Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee

Wifemade Breakfest


----------



## Pun

Railmaster again


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

lakjat said:


> That looks cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's my first and only chrono so now the challenge will to be find things to time


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

MM300 today


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## garydusa

*New Arrival! CORUM Bubble Tiger LE 47mm



































...On Mott Straps (Solar G-Shocker)!*


----------



## al358

Seiko Shippo today, stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr AD


----------



## PRabbit

Some more Sunday sturgeon fishing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## J969

Bremont Supermarine S500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Tockr AD


Very cool, Brice! Great 70's vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this the past few days. Still my all time favorite after 20 years. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## Orangecurrent

warming up the BBQ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Very cool, Brice! Great 70's vibe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The case is really different. Very cool profile. 
I love your classic speedy too


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classic


----------



## woiter

Stowa marine 36









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## franco60

1972 Hamilton 64065-3 diver, tritium dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Put my Spork back on its bracelet. Only temporary, as I enjoy it an M-N style strap.


----------



## 41Mets

Salmon with salmon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

My samurai "kasa"


----------



## GKB007

New home made light box from earlier! Really brings out the dial


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dean.i.could

Corona chillin









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillySteve




----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Field watch duties.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz

Mine is an inexpensive but very accurate Citizen Eco-Drive on a James Bond NATO band.


----------



## Robinoz

schumacher62 said:


> promaster tough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the new monocoque tough watch? If so, I have the earlier version which I bought in 2018. It has a perpetual date calendar that is the most difficult and frustrating thing to set and change. I plan to upgrade to this watch in the near future.


----------



## JohnM67

SKX 011:


----------



## [email protected]

Sbbn029









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## schumacher62

Robinoz said:


> Is this the new monocoque tough watch? If so, I have the earlier version which I bought in 2018. It has a perpetual date calendar that is the most difficult and frustrating thing to set and change. I plan to upgrade to this watch in the near future.


yes it is! the promaster tough. i'll have to look up the model you have, as i love perpetual calendar watches, namely Timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## 50Fathoms

Ex II


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Tradition today
Cheers


----------



## Calumets

Tudor Black Bay Bluebell


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Thomas

Treated myself


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Racer-X




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

My 1st Russian


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport today


----------



## govdubspeedgo

test driving a new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun

Turtle Pepsi PADI


----------



## Relo60

😊😃😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Partizan555

Roger Dubuis Acqua Mare K10 water resistant 300m


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Nevets750

Borealis Estoril.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

New ostrich strap!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Balcorn80

Newly modded 8926 pro diver(srpa21 hands, different charcoal sunburst Invicta dial).


----------



## philskywalker

#MontBlancMonday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Pely









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

Montbrillant Eclipse

View attachment P1022554.jpg


----------



## ageezy

PAM 441  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

New arrival today. Loving the funkiness!


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## castlk




----------



## ZM-73

Tressa


----------



## sorinp1

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a mod, or Timex really did a watch with the Polish flag?!


----------



## schumacher62

sorinp1 said:


> Is that a mod, or Timex really did a watch with the Polish flag?!


yeah they did! they made a series of country flag watches during the mmm 2014 i think? world cup games.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch

Marty's classic today
Cheers


----------



## Uhrmensch

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15072591


V nice, new addition?


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Calumets




----------



## tylerblack44

Komrade White Pointer with it's accompanied coffee mug!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## tartine.74

Ventus North Star


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan

Glashütte lume


----------



## Sugman




----------



## PRabbit

Hesalite dome Tuesday

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## arquitron

An inexpensive quartz spaceview homage here...


----------



## daveolson5

Patek Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pisar




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mr Auto

Digital Today


----------



## aguila9

SARB 033 on a strapcode J-Louie









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## stbob

South of the GWB waiting for the Blue Angels flyover. Should of wore one of my pilots...









Tried to watch through binoculars and record at the same time. I'll try harder next time...


----------



## Jeep99dad

New Farer Fairford Chrono for me today


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flymore

This came out good...I think..


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## 41Mets

I'm pretty sure this is the best watch I've ever owned at this price point.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Light up the night.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Lume matches daddy pigs shirt (cheated a bit by shining some light on the dial)...


----------



## c3p0

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I likee! Nice find. ;-)


----------



## soufiane

Démineur








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ck13

Piggy backing on my tool bag today as im working in tight spaces









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931. Grail achieved today! After I fell in love with Reverso, I knew that this had to be part of my diminishing watch collection. Tribute to the very first Reverso in 1931, excellent detailing in the features of the original. Only larger in size, and the markers and hands are lumed. Luminescence is not normally a feature of the Reverso, and certainly was not present in the 1931 model. Nevertheless, JLC has done a terrific job. Also with the very subtle off white hands, giving a more vintage look. While I am not normally (at least not any more) a big fan of faux patina, I feel that this is one of the most tasteful examples.


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## uperhemi

Pobeda TTK1









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## [email protected]

TGF









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Uhrmensch

Linde Werdelin today 
Cheers


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bj_key2003

Rockin the GW9300 Mudman for the last few days.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## HMR170




----------



## castlk




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

40 of your finest English pounds


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA




----------



## amg37




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

Going with the GS GMT today. Stay safe and all the best!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## c3p0

Somehow it felt appropriate for a serious day of work from home Wednesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Fairford on the Farer rubber strap today


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😃😊😷Wednesday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## arquitron

Today: Festa del Redentore!


----------



## carlhaluss

REVERSO Tribute to 1931. Day 2 and loving it!


----------



## TheBearded

Just arrived. This thing was purpose built for a Bond NATO.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Borealis Sea Storm









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

When can I wear not sweat pants or scrubs again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillySteve




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## daveolson5

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200430/9aa41f33a68637603a4fb7f901506f57.jpg[/IMG Swapped the Patek Philippe Neptune for Omega's first reissue of the Broad arrow. Either '89 or '99 I've had it a long time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5

daveolson5 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200430/9aa41f33a68637603a4fb7f901506f57.jpg[/IMG Swapped the Patek Philippe Neptune for Omega's first reissue of the Broad arrow. Either '89 or '99 I've had it a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200430/a1618c7f1fb99727774ba2008d08f6d2.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hasto092

Hello,

Zelos Hammerhead today.

Had it for a while and I am happy to see a bit of patina coming along. It doesn't get much wrist time.

Thanks and sorry for the huge jpeg :-(


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## castlk




----------



## drew_ja

Zentih El Primero on a new strap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## ieatkows




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## ck13

Blue alpinist









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

wearing pants and a solar timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## slorollin




----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## PRabbit

Ironically my most accurate watch (exception being the Spring Drive)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Let's go back to 1991.
Citizen Wingman C080 Ana-Digi World Time...

View attachment 15079135


----------



## tartine.74

Australian watch, australian strap, australian background...


----------



## afechete

Just got it.
I like it. Keeper


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 41Mets

Some good ones from today

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## daveolson5

PP Neptune


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Singularity on a spinnaker rubber


----------



## GKB007

Still really liking this yellow dial seiko 5!


----------



## brash47

busch12 said:


> When can I wear not sweat pants or scrubs again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never! lol. I'd like to be in uniform without a face covering....getting that...you hiding your identity? ugh. Thanks for your service!!


----------



## c3p0




----------



## fatalelement

Wearing my dawn grey turtle!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## OutOfSpec




----------



## arquitron

EA Touchscreen Smartwatch 3...


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## al358

Seiko Samurai just landed threw it on a rubber strap and will size the bracelet this weekend. Loving the blue dial and can't wait to see it in the sun. 
Stay healthy and safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hun23

MM300


----------



## Nevets750

Squale 30 ATMOS 60th Anniversary LE









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

schumacher62 said:


> wearing pants and a solar timex.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, wearing pants. Have you been working from home in your boxers?


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Night watch😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hasto092




----------



## ZM-73

New arrival, Citizen Bullhead.


----------



## Barge




----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

JL 7750









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Watchcollector21

My 2 for today, I think, could be more.


----------



## arquitron




----------



## sidders54

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Evil Minion

Metal cased AR:


----------



## castlk




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment DSC_8989.jpg


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Rain & cloudy day watch


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## pantelis25




----------



## Markoni BG

Today Fortis.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

Markoni BG said:


> Today Fortis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Baci to, ne valja ništa .lol. ))

__________________________________________________________________________

Today my Rotary "poor man" Pasadena...


----------



## brrrdn

ORIENT x STi 2010 :]


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Hi guys 
Farer Lander today 








My little Sapphira photobombed this shot 


















Working from home with my new colleague


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Beast of a watch. Took me a week to get used to the weight and now it feels normal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Get a little classier for the evening..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Martin Braun EOS









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

First crack at a moonphase. Take it easy on me; if it's set incorrectly let me know!


----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas One of my favorite combos

So glad it's the weekend


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## gshock626




----------



## bobo90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

This one


----------



## BRN




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Avenger Friday!


----------



## JonS1967

TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## drew_ja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bam49




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berty234




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Glencoe

Second time trying to mod a watch, from last night:


----------



## slorollin




----------



## GKB007

Mini turtle Saturday morning!


----------



## GKB007

Double post


----------



## Partizan555

Dewitt Academia


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## MAD777

A bit of color to celebrate Spring.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Meteorite dial today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## drhr

something blue


----------



## ehansen

SMP on navy blue Watch Steward strap


----------



## flapsslatsup

Avenger Saturday..


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PRabbit

Finally found a special use for this super thin, super light watch that I never wear. Officially the golf watch here forward. Walking 18 today. Fresh air for once.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Just arrived, today. A quick strap change, and voila!


----------



## Sugman

Just arrived, today. A quick strap change, and voila!

View attachment 15085953

View attachment 15085955


----------



## kiwi71

Speedy Reduced 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Beautiful day today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

AP Vampire today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Aqua Terra day..


----------



## TheBrownHope

"Have some champagne."


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Rain all day, so I am taking time to experiment with leather straps on my Reverso Tribute to 1931. This on Worn & Wound Model 2 Premium - Moss Horween Leather Strap:


----------



## copperjohn

Just got out of pool. Spring in south Texas!!


----------



## c3p0

carlhaluss said:


> Rain all day, so I am taking time to experiment with leather straps on my Reverso Tribute to 1931. This on Worn & Wound Model 2 Premium - Moss Horween Leather Strap:


Experiment success. Very nice!


----------



## c3p0

I guess we are all playing with straps these days. ;-)


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Been a bush and tree trimming fool today.


----------



## J969

Wearing my Longines Hydroconquest again but switched for a rally style strap. I know, I know this is more of a dive watch so rally strap... Still, I like the look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Zelig

Seiko SRP 775 - this one has become a favorite.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

jovani said:


>


Hey Jovani, that is a very nice watch. One of the nicest green watches I have seen.


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## TheBrownHope

Was only my second watch of the day. Didn't make it to 3.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## slorollin




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Pandybelly

Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk titanium. About 18-20 years old. It's my knocking about the house watch. Still perfect as the day it was got.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## slorollin

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15085481


1st time ever seeing 1 of these, other than mine, on this forum. The only other that I've seen is on Paul Hollywood on 'The Great British Baking Show.' You must have made some cuts to get that strap to fit.


----------



## al358

Going with the Sammy again today. Can't get this one off the wrist. Stay safe !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

Mark XVIII









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## philskywalker

1389 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage SkinDiver on modern ISO


----------



## hoppes-no9

jmanlay said:


>


Great shot!!


----------



## MAD777

Enjoying this beautiful brown dial today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

TheBrownHope said:


> Was only my second watch of the day. Didn't make it to 3.


well no laws when drinking claws

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Raym0016

Yard work day!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Raym0016

Giving my new Doxa a day off. Man I really like that watch. My yard chores are done so I switched to my Triumph, another favorite.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Streets of Rage 4 with the missus&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JC_2012

A nicer picture:


----------



## Zeroedout

Concord Mariner 200m Automatic this afternoon...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## ARMADUK

Benrus "Calatrava" 30mm


----------



## TheBrownHope

First watch of the day.


----------



## TheBrownHope

Second watch of the day.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss

Seems like a good evening for a Single Malt!


----------



## JonS1967

tartine.74 said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hoffman Racing 40 Panda


----------



## sidders54

Helson


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## obomomomo




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## tartine.74

Let's move...


----------



## HMR170




----------



## slorollin




----------



## GKB007

Orange samurai, may the 4th be with you!


----------



## GKB007

Nicest smart watch I've ever seen!


----------



## GKB007

HMR170 said:


> View attachment 15090243


Classic skx vibes with this one! Nice


----------



## Sugman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Nanda

Seiko SPB077 Mod


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit




----------



## pantelis25




----------



## Partizan555

Ikepod Hemipode 44mm from Marc Newson


----------



## Watchcollector21

slorollin said:


> 1st time ever seeing 1 of these, other than mine, on this forum. The only other that I've seen is on Paul Hollywood on 'The Great British Baking Show.' You must have made some cuts to get that strap to fit.
> 
> View attachment 15087637


Hi slorollin, 
The strap is a custom made from Combat watch straps, ostrich leg leather, I bought this watch from the Breitling shop in Geneva 
About 4/5 years back, and I used it everyday as my beater watch for the first 2 years, even worked with it, my job is very manually intense, now I kind of baby it a bit. 
I have a few custom made straps for it, 

























Cheers
G


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Social distancing in the elevator


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Knives and Lint

Gotta be this one for May the 4th


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Zeroedout

Concord.....


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Moon watch and socks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Late afternoon catch up. Squale Tropic Ceramica GMT. Be well all and May the 4th be with you.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Two liner


----------



## J.D.B.

Fresh 395 and back in service.


----------



## J969

Not very original but I liked my black dial Longines Hydroconquest 44mm, so much that I also purchased a blue one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## Spunwell

Partizan555 said:


> Ikepod Hemipode 44mm from Marc Newson
> View attachment 15090927


Very nice.....don't see these often enough


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheBrownHope

Water fun with the kids.


----------



## 41Mets

From this am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sidders54

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Bauhaus


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## slorollin




----------



## jovani

c3p0 said:


> Hey Jovani, that is a very nice watch. One of the nicest green watches I have seen.


... also nice, SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## arquitron

Orient Polaris GMT dual time...


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia 170









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## The watch knob

Just arrived yesterday. I was so anxious to get it on wrist I didn't take the time to size the pin/sleeve bracelet. Looks good enough on a Barton blue canvas... for now.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## savedbythebell

Intramatic


----------



## GKB007

Perfect aligned waffles for breakfast!! Black red combo for Vader, on may the Sith!


----------



## Dive Watch Guy

Wow, that works on every level


----------



## garydusa

*GRUPPO GAMMA Titanium 47mm







*


----------



## Aggie88

Feliz cinco de Mayo!


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ssamari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with the Marine Master on rubber strap today. Have a great day and stay safe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Happy Cinco de Mayo...and Taco Tuesday...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit

NASA qualifications are 100% necessary for all the computer work I've got for today..


----------



## Tanjecterly

A blued Fifth of May.


----------



## al358

Just switched out the strap on the MM, think it looks great. I will definitely have to try this one on the Orange Monster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Tuesday began with the Pelagos


----------



## ca_ng

Merci LMM-01 Grand Pa'


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## rickvarnadoe

A brand new Bucherer Compax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Olyeller68

Latest acquisition










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Cinco de Mayo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24

Huawei watch gt


----------



## Barge

Oris cal. 111
[/url


----------



## TheBrownHope

It's still the 5th where I'm at.


----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## 50Fathoms

14060


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

oris










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## HMR170

Beautiful hike this morning


----------



## sidders54

FNGEEN Chinese automatic for 11 of your finest English pounds









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

Happy Wednesday! Today's turn is for my beloved 1971 Omega Constellation Asymmetric D-Shape...

















P.S.: It is next up on the maintenance line


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## castlk




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Switch to Junghans


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## anrex

wed


----------



## slorollin




----------



## safetyfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

Skx kryptonite edition for today


----------



## amg37




----------



## tlabowski01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Aggie88

Different Barton Bands strap today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cagatay1903

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15096463


cool photo


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch model is this?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Enjoying the design details on the LMM-01 Grand Pa, like the color from the underside of the hands in light. I also don't mind the mineral crystal since the color is neutral.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II today


----------



## enzom09

Felt vintage today









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

brash47 said:


> What watch model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


it's a j crew-timex collab from...2011? it's called The Andros. i found a NOS movement since the date gearing was stripped. runs great now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## al358

Going all orange today with my Orange Monster. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## daveolson5

Neptune by PP

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tiki5698

Avenger!


----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco. Still the one!!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Doxa*


----------



## DiverBob

Sweet Hamilton "Nam"


----------



## DTDiver

I started the day with the Helson, and I'm finishing it with the good old Luminox!


























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival-Damasko DS30 Windup edition. Differences from the standard DS30: date at 6:00 and the straight sword hands from the DC80/82/86. Submarine steel.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Really wanted a more casual and specifically a diver to pair with my Aqua Terra.

After a lot of consideration, saw a good deal on Jomashop for the Tissot Seastar and decided to snag it. The blue is just gorgeous. Going to make a nice rotation with my AT especially in summertime.


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Speedy


----------



## EEWatch

Just got this bad boy in the mail


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## DiverBob

Hamilton "Nam"


----------



## 41Mets

I always try to get the clearest shot, but there's something amazing about the glow of the watch and this shot shows that. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus

^ stunner

Gshock matches my new knife!


----------



## krampus

^ stunner

Gshock matches my new knife!


----------



## coujer

Vostok 170









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## rickpal14

Brand new today and I'm loving it!! Great companion for my Navitimer World!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Mjsusc

.


----------



## Mjsusc

..


----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this today. Love the dial. Not sure about the strap.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## 50Fathoms

144


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Helson day today









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

New strap day









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pantelis25




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tanjecterly

Monta.


----------



## al358

Morning! Going with my Sammy on nato today. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## GKB007

Citizen promaster for this morning, on a moose nato


----------



## PRabbit

A little sunlight never hurts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy Pro today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## jovani




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*DOXA 750T Divingstar
















*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rschmidt97

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## omeglycine

Just in, quite a bargain for the money (new gray market or used). Now I just need to find a strap for it; most of my natos are 22mm and this 20mm is too short to tuck. Might just have to get the bracelet for it.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

What a day! What a setting! That looks so good and I can imagine the smell of the sea and the wind on my face. Thank you so much for sharing. Wishing for better days ahead....



slorollin said:


> View attachment 15099503
> 
> 
> View attachment 15099509
> 
> 
> View attachment 15099515


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## TheBrownHope

The werewolves are out tonight. Stay safe!


----------



## warsh

Zenith Defy Classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This morning in three subtlety different sunlights

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

Franck Muller 2000SR


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

That is extremely badazzzzz. Is that also green stitching on the strap (it's hard to tell on my phone)? One last question, as I've been eyeballing this GO for a while now.....are the hands legible indoors and out, or do they get lost in the dial at times?


41Mets said:


> This morning in three subtlety different sunlights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

mumblypeg said:


> That is extremely badazzzzz. Is that also green stitching on the strap (it's hard to tell on my phone)? One last question, as I've been eyeballing this GO for a while now.....are the hands legible indoors and out, or do they get lost in the dial at times?


I've never had a problem reading the time on it. There is green stitching on the strap. I've gotten a few custom straps with green stitching. I'm not really a dress-up kind of guy so I think of it more as a sporty watch that I can't take in wet weather. The green stitch gives it a little bit more of a sporty edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Took pics at 8am and Forgot to post this morning but I've been wearing the Alpina Manufacture KM710 tribute on a DrunkArtStraps canvas  and it's also time to switch


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Shropshirelad

Not sure it really works but like it today


----------



## arquitron

Today's look of my EA smartwatch...


----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff on modded Hamilton strap


----------



## DiverBob

Double post. Please delete.


----------



## slorollin

ToBeDetermined said:


> What a day! What a setting! That looks so good and I can imagine the smell of the sea and the wind on my face. Thank you so much for sharing. Wishing for better days ahead....


Thanks. It has turned out to be a beautiful day, though a little too windy to get out on the water.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Deified

IWC portofino 150 year anniversary









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ajk1979




----------



## tlabowski01

Almost dinner time for this hairy fella!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

My new One Eleven made from recyclable materials

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lcarver

Evening switch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.

Oddly legible.


----------



## EEWatch




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Barge




----------



## ZM-73

Trying the Lonsdale on a different band.


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## columela

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda

SKX Mod. Poor Man´s Blue Marinemaster ;-)


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart Dual Time Premium 
















*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## slorollin




----------



## arquitron

Timex-X, today's affordable wrist treat...


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## anrex

f


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## GKB007

My brand new (built it yesterday!, my first mod!) "faded glory" SKX009


----------



## omeglycine

Another strap that's a little too short


----------



## DiverBob

My new favorite  38mm Hamilton Winder


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono 
I really love this one, IWC always has my favorite pilots though. 

























Sapphira says hi


----------



## Jeep99dad

RSDA said:


> View attachment 15103255


I love this Damasko  whats the model # or name and the size please


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BRN




----------



## MrPlaid

GKB007 said:


> My brand new (built it yesterday!, my first mod!) "faded glory" SKX009
> View attachment 15102545


Good Job! It looks great.


----------



## Arclite




----------



## singularityseven




----------



## Horos




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## Horos

Oops, forgot to change the date.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2

In honor of VE Day. A-11 & AN-5740 Elgins:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## carlhaluss

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classic for this Friday!


----------



## Olyeller68

Kicking off the weekend with my Pan-Europ










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

When the suns out I like to blind people with my flashy 'ling b-)


----------



## EEWatch




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Deified

Sinn u1 b









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Putting the bezel to good use today. Timing sprinklers in the yard & garden.

I need a sprinkler system :-(










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Seiko Giugiaro









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassani

Going to the range.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catlike




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## richnyc

It's early evening here right now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA gen1










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Mr Auto




----------



## thecuborican

Seiko SARG011









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## garydusa

*Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"
















*


----------



## Deified

G-shock for the run









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 05-09 full.jpg


----------



## Maddog1970

Ball


----------



## gmads

Social distancing at the ranch:


----------



## arquitron

Vintage Saturday!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Afternoon punch list - straw and the workhorse 216570


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Watchcollector21

Today, ..... Beautiful weather, .... Stuck in €~>><g doors. 













Keep safe guys,


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cassani

heyBJK said:


>


Nice strap and watch combo! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## soufiane

Saturday green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Deified

Sinn u1









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Flieger


----------



## zeuloa

This one just keeps on ticking!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Went deep into the watch box for this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ca_ng

Type II A on the wrist


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader today


----------



## TheBrownHope




----------



## TheBrownHope

First wear. This bracelet is surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## garydusa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantelis25




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Sammy today on Seiko Blue rubber strap 
Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

Mini turtle padi Sunday


----------



## DTDiver

Still my sunny Helson Sharkdiver 40..








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!...



[


----------



## Rammus

Fenix6 sapphire for running


----------



## Maddog1970

Another Ball today....this time my Hydrocarbon Submarine warfare with ceramic bezel.....

....and yes, I have 2 Balls.

.........slightly more concerning, I have another inbound!


----------



## brash47

Maddog1970 said:


> Another Ball today....this time my Hydrocarbon Submarine warfare with ceramic bezel.....
> 
> ....and yes, I have 2 Balls.
> 
> .........slightly more concerning, I have another inbound!
> 
> View attachment 15108715


Testes...testes....1, 2.......3!!!????

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Avenger GMT! Love the bezel on this thing


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## arquitron

D-Shape - Vintage weekend continues...


----------



## garydusa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Green anyone?

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Hasn't left my wrist since unboxing.


----------



## hun23

Speedy on for mother's day


----------



## islands62




----------



## Deified

Help me choose today's watch 









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## CFK-OB

A bit dressy today.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TGR11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## garydusa

*NTH DevilRay 
















*


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

m`


----------



## sidders54

Nav B-Uhr Vintage Titanium


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007

Bright yellow seiko 5 for this cold rainy day!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## maxpowerman

Finally found the perfect strap for this bad boy. Cheapest NATO canvas

Hope everyone has a happy and healthy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Going with the Scurfa today. I do love this watch

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Dive Watch Guy

Killer B


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dive Watch Guy

Perfect shot!


----------



## Dive Watch Guy

The strap goes great with that Oris.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence COSC dégradé


----------



## Dive Watch Guy

Can of Tuna sounds good about now


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RSDA

Deified said:


> Help me choose today's watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## DiverBob

It's all about finding the right strap...

Ingersoll automatic.


----------



## Sawmills1234

My new Oris "Source of Life"


----------



## ca_ng

LMM-01 Grand Pa on B&S cream stitch leather strap


----------



## jeffrx

Pelagos









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

King Turtle just came in threw it on rubber as I wait to size the bracelet. Pretty impressed overall. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Been awhile


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Antjrice

Spinnaker Bradner SP5062









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

CW C60 Bronze 43mm... With the Borealis rubber and bronze buckle ! Nice match and balance




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

As per my post, being that I started the day with two watches in about the first hour and a half of being awake I decided to make sure I was wearing every watch today. Five out of six so far.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## nighthawk77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Ingersoll on nato


----------



## stbob

_158_


----------



## OneWayInstall

MKII Paradive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Morning watch.


----------



## TheBrownHope

For the late afternoon walk.


----------



## schumacher62

TX by Timex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Shield Pascal


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## slorollin




----------



## garydusa

*SQUALE 60 ATMOS 
















*


----------



## heyBJK

Cassani said:


> Nice strap and watch combo! Where did you get that strap?


Thank you! That is one of the two straps that came with the watch from Ocean Crawler. It's the nicest leather band I've ever received from a watch company. On par with my custom straps.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## drdas007

Vostok 2403


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## anrex

t1


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## Cassani

heyBJK said:


> Thank you! That is one of the two straps that came with the watch from Ocean Crawler. It's the nicest leather band I've ever received from a watch company. On par with my custom straps.


It does looks of an amazing quality compared to other watch companies. It definitely makes me want to look at their offerings again. Hopefully more watch companies will follow suit.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## EEWatch

'Tis Tuesday


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette on Gunny










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## GKB007

Skx kryptonite at high noon


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

Still not sure....








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation

PANZERA Flight Master Falcon Eclipse Automatic 45mm


----------



## azcats1818

Busted out my Aquis for the first time in months


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## Skellig

Some great photos in recent posts but Freddie won’t let me down.


----------



## nighthawk77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

MkII Cruxible.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## PennyTheDog

An exhaustively battle-tested 16-year-old GW600.


----------



## SKOBR-SKULL

A Rolex Submariner Ceramic 114060


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This one's real good









This one's sexy AF


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Tuesday continues with the BB Br on canvas Love that combo 🤎


----------



## mistertran510

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice piece. What made you choose the LHD over the other options?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## philskywalker

Citizen Endeavour today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

GS GMT









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mr. Bill

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff on nato


----------



## maylebox

I picked up a Sinn EZM 10 yesterday. Today was it's first day in rotation.


----------



## yngrshr

Jaquet Droz on a Veblenist strap.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chekov

My forst post of the forum. And the watch i chose too buy around 2 years ago.

Really like it : ) and felt like a good entry-automatic-watch. Its Sinn 556 Anachrite (Jubileum nr 780/100) with one of the links.


----------



## yngrshr

Delete


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Chekov

More detailed photo. Sorry for spamming i am new to this, but this is the only watch i own this far.


----------



## thempm

Today's choice, a nostalgic one for me


----------



## Philbo24

Seiko SNK793


----------



## Barge




----------



## sidders54

Shark Diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sorinp1

Citizen Eco-drive CA4109-01E (https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/CA4109-01E.html)









And a lume shot


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## garydusa




----------



## atlbbqguy

GKB007 said:


> Skx kryptonite at high noon
> View attachment 15114599
> View attachment 15114601


That is some serious lume!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Sugman




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mizzy

Seiko SLA019J1


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MAD777

As a bonus, the lume on this watch is amazing! Each numeral is completely lumed and still going strong at 5:00am









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65

Seiko sbdc051 62MAS on Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Clasp


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II 216570 today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DiverBob

gshock626 said:


>


Dear Seiko,

Please make this exact watch available in a 37mm case with a nice/simple 6R automatic.

Thanks!


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## enzom09

This just came in the mail today. Already swapped on a leather strap









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Brand new arrival today.....it passed the sniff test


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tockr Air Defender  on Barton Band rubber


----------



## PowerChucker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## omeglycine

jovani said:


>


The Red Special, awesome!


----------



## hun23

Sub


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yngrshr




----------



## CMY21

Engineer M


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk




----------



## DiverBob

Davidoff


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ck13

Trying out a Hirch carbon strap i had stored away...wish it was black.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## ZM-73

Tressa


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soufiane

Green sub








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

It’s a homage day! Thinking of modding this by replacing the bezel with a green coloured insert and perhaps removing the cyclops (a bit risky but kinda exciting).


----------



## Roningrad

No disrespect meant on the green sub soufiane. Truly a weird coincidence.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## arquitron

ZRC North Adverture...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## anrex

th3


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

Certina DS-4 Small Seconds









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

Becoming a favorite....


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sir-Guy

@Riveredger, I have that same watch with a black dial. Great choice on the strap! I never would have thought to dress it up that way. Very sharp! 

@Sugman, great dial on that Oris. 

For me, I forgot to post this yesterday, so please forgive me.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ca_ng

LMM-01 on Nomos woven textile strap, my favorite strap combo so far. The dark blue-black tone adds a casual summer vibe.


----------



## BigEd

Redux Courg, had it since 2015 but very rarely worn, did not like it on the OEM Black Nato strap so decided to make a new one more to my liking.


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovame




----------



## GKB007

My STO samurai!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette MPDII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Rokovakian

GMW-B5000 on a StrapsCo beads of rice bracelet, accented with a silver bull bar. What looks like surface wear is actually just reflections. The DLC coating can be tricky to photograph.


----------



## Rokovakian

Double post again?


----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 103


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith Rainbow






Fly-Back


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Pepsi.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

I wore this to work again today, but didn't have a chance to take pictures until this evening. 








Switched to this when I got home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## EEWatch




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ftekiner

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## slorollin




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby L40 on a sunny day.


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival.


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Beautiful morning in Western Pa


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Bay


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Still the Sinn 103


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Chronograph


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd

Seiko Vegas GMT Mod


----------



## BRN




----------



## mich.g.pan

I've got work to do !...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## 1feelingleft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Have a happy and safe weekend everyone. Glycine Double 12 Airman Worldtimer.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## TheBrownHope

Fugu Friday


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx

Love this one









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## nnahorski

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EEWatch




----------



## brrrdn

Girard-Perregaux Traveller II :]


----------



## yngrshr




----------



## Grinderman

Yay , yay washing dishes ! A serial Swiss only ExP2 . Truly a vintage seiko guy . This watch really has a place though . So non Rolex


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> View attachment 15124173


Sweet! Congratulations on a great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Alpinist for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko chrono







Oh, and happy World Whisky Day to all the whisky drinkers!


----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## dalstott




----------



## slorollin




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys---------------Seiko King Turtle*


----------



## GKB007

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys---------------Seiko King Turtle*

My brand new stealth black mini monster I made last night!


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## sidders54

Shark Diver


----------



## deepsea03

morning coffee & 116610lv


----------



## The Watch Ho

saturday chore beater...


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Ike2

Love my Explorient








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Working in the yard today


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mid 80's and sunny.... gorgeous day in NC. Wearing the colorful and fun Doxa 1200T professional


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2

Record ATP


----------



## zeuloa

Visiting it's cousins jajaja









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## gmads




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman

A long ride, today...time to wash the bike and the watch.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## 41Mets

I was wearing these both today and decided to change straps. And then take pics.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW5600NASA


----------



## kiwi71

JLC MCD Sector Dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc

.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Coffeetime ☕ ⚡⚡⚡









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Oris.


----------



## abkdt41

Beautiful day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## NYVirus

Tudor GMT on the trail


----------



## [email protected]

After two+ weeks


----------



## PRabbit

Trying to dress up a little for a Sunday. Even with nowhere to go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Assembling patio furniture.....and by assembling I mean taking pictures of the 216570


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Roningrad

Flieger Sunday with Yin and Yang


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## GKB007

Nice view today!!


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## claudioange




----------



## Grinderman

84' 6309-7290


----------



## Tanjecterly

Citizen working in the garden on a cloudy day.


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8

Vanuatu on supplied zulu...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne yellow D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MAD777

One from Germany today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classique Sunday


----------



## PRabbit

I'm bored as hell and all over the place today. Breaking out some lesser worn pieces now. On to the Laco. This thing is full on radioactive with just a little bit of sunlight..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Skellig

Sunday evening with my No 1.


----------



## FBMJ

30t2sc









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TheBrownHope

Hoffman Panda for the drive.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## copperjohn

Hamilton.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hugof3C

View attachment DSC_0001~3.JPG


----------



## 41Mets

I did this to the case. I like it better

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hoffman Racing 40


----------



## Kaishakunin

Steinhart


----------



## navara

Burgandy


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adekriput

This


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## 50Fathoms

Today's starter


----------



## jovani

SEIKO 7548-7000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Grinderman




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT LE.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Hey brother, nice watch ?


----------



## kritameth




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

m4


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Pneuma

I haven't taken a watch picture for a while. Today a cloudy day with my Hamilton Interstellar watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa to brighten up my Monday


----------



## GKB007

Loving this black stealth mod!!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just in....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21

Decided to make pizza today


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## Perseverence

Watch Dog.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antjrice

Perseverence said:


> Watch Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Why, what's it doing?

{ba-dum-tiss.......

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Got this in a trade. Was supposed to arrive tomorrow but unexpectedly arrived this morning!

Breguet Type XX Transatlantique

Comfy!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.R

Rolley DSSD today.....









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## BRN

41Mets said:


> Got this in a trade. Was supposed to arrive tomorrow but unexpectedly arrived this morning!
> 
> Breguet Type XX Transatlantique


LOL, the ever revolving collection! I wonder how many photos deep of former watches your 20K post will be.


----------



## 41Mets

BRN said:


> LOL, the ever revolving collection! I wonder how many photos deep of former watches your 20K post will be.


Too many. The positive is that two of my watches have been constant. Glashutte and Triton 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

You dont seem to see many Monacos on nato straps


----------



## BRN




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

Hard to believe that it was 18 years ago that I got this.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granttutty

Timex Q


----------



## sf16

Marlon Brando










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog

The end of my military look chrono search!


----------



## 41Mets

I filled in the numbers and looks good!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## hun23




----------



## richardlay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antjrice

Spinnaker Bradner SP5057









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

sinn









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## slorollin




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## anrex

tu1


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Back to the office.

Enjoy your day









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Tuesday here too with the mighty Pelagos


----------



## CMY21




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Cassani

This charming lad.


----------



## Cassani

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Tuesday here too with the mighty Pelagos


Love it.


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## WatchFreak131

Sorry, don't have a picture right now, but I'm wearing a knock-off of the Invicta Pro Diver, which itself is a knock-off of the Rolex submariner.

When adjusting the time, the crown floats and has no heft when turning it. The magnifying glass isn't aligned perfectly to the 3 oclock position, and it's rotated off kilter. The bezel looks like it came from the reject pile of the Invicta factory because it has a terrible finish. The metal band also doesn't have regular pins, it has these almost press-fit pins that you need to apply a _lot_ of force to in order to get them out.

None of this should come as a surprise seeing as how I bought it for $11, but I'm wearing it because it keeps time just fine.


----------



## Earthbound

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## EEWatch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Cassani said:


> Love it.


Thank you very much. 
It's probably one JD the best diver out there for the $ and above even possibly, whether one likes the monochromatic look


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin




----------



## 912lingrove

BLUESY


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

taco tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Well, the guy I traded with isn't wrong. Most comfortable bracelet I've ever had.










































How about a reflection of my lamp?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## UDIVER

My work beater during the week.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

16600


----------



## J969

Breitling superOcean 44 black. Never liked the superOcean until this version. Which I think is just right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

And another Tudor


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15


----------



## Watchcollector21

G


----------



## Watchcollector21

Jeep99dad said:


> And another Tudor


Beautiful watch Brice,
All your Tudors are beautiful, my one, I gave it to my father in law a couple of years back.
Considering picking up the dark grey one.
Cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Antjrice

A sunny Phoibos PY010B









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dates out!


----------



## Dohnut




----------



## slorollin




----------



## arquitron

Recently serviced vintage Raketa with crown at 4:30...


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## drums4money

a seiko toodeiko


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 05-20.jpg


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Watchcollector21

Swap to the aquis


----------



## 41Mets

Now that I've beaten the hell out of this watch and it looks badass I can actually see myself wearing it more frequently!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Haven't been motivated enough to switch.


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II for me today


----------



## jovani




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

14060 for the evening


----------



## Dohnut

Changed for the evening...


----------



## atlbbqguy

Magrette 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc

Since you asked... Just landing back in NYC after 3 months in Japan and Taiwan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## O2AFAC67

Removed it for a little while this afternoon for a photo...


----------



## Glencoe

Enicar sherpa


----------



## heffergm

New strap. Not great quality, but it's the right color for this little guy...


----------



## JLVox

My beater today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

OEM bracelet, I can't quit you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog




----------



## deepsea03

evening switch to the sm300mc on D22


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ck13

Russian classic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the G-Shock 5610SU earlier. I love these, they wear so well


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 7T32 chronograph/alarm


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## Heithel

Today SteelDive 1996AC















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms

Change to Ex II


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## craig.metcalf1990

My Laco on its first outing


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## slorollin




----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## arquitron

Big Date/Dual time today


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Coke Ceramica GMT reflecting on the glory days of the Red Wings.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Blue squale today for a beautiful hot day in London


----------



## Watchcollector21

slorollin said:


> View attachment 15142119
> 
> 
> View attachment 15142123


Amazing piece slorollin,
One of my favourites, 
G


----------



## Orisginal

Santos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## GKB007

A Mini &#55357;&#56354; on a &#55358;&#56712; mesh band!


----------



## Dohnut

Owned this for just over a year now. Still makes me smile.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Explorer II this morning


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## 50Fathoms

Sinn 144


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## tantric




----------



## beefeater

Its 5 o'clock somewhere, but not here!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD4M tonight


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Another Turtle! Loved the black so I had to try the green, definitely different and I really like it. Stay safe and all the best!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

U1









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

zeuloa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great watch! i don't wear mine often enough. maybe because i know it sits there and basically takes care of itself haha. tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Earthbound

Nighttime


----------



## granttutty

This combo seems to annoy people


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

007


----------



## TheBrownHope

In-N-Out run with the Flighty. Yes, I was all the way in the back of the line on the street.


----------



## stevarad

Poljot international Baikal.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heithel

Cadisen C1009 - Longines Conquest homage today















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## slorollin




----------



## 50Fathoms

Bauhaus style


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## jfwund




----------



## arquitron

Perpetual Calendar/Chrono quartz today

















Wishing a wonderful Friday to everyone!


----------



## Mr Auto

Great little watch for the price.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchFreak131

J.D.B. said:


>


I love it, what watch is this?


----------



## PRabbit

Montana today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

J.D.B. said:


>


Now that's something you don't see everyday! I like it. What are the dimensions and lug width?


----------



## BRN

.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bdbrick

I just got this yesterday!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Friday Tribute to Ruby Braff, a great American Jazz trumpeter and cornetist!


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## drums4money

White dial on black stingray.


----------



## 41Mets

Comfy









This morning


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastlytaco

Love this NATO


----------



## drums4money

Holey crap the Panodate is nice. RGM too? Roland's a great guy!


----------



## stbob

_Sinn 158 Bundeswehr Limited Edition_


----------



## Zeroedout

Omega...


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

drums4money said:


> Holey crap the Panodate is nice. RGM too? Roland's a great guy!


Me?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mr. Bill to wrap up the week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## drums4money

41Mets said:


> Me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. That's a solid one, too. Jersey- have you made it over to Roland's place in My.Joy, PA?


----------



## 41Mets

drums4money said:


> Yeah. That's a solid one, too. Jersey- have you made it over to Roland's place in My.Joy, PA?


No. Maybe some time when things are back to normal. I guess it's not too far. A few hours maybe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

schumacher62 said:


> great watch! i don't wear mine often enough. maybe because i know it sits there and basically takes care of itself haha. tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I'm really enjoying how carefree it is... Don't really have to worry about anything...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013 Panda


----------



## 50Fathoms

Carrera Calibre 16


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Poljot international 3133 mechanical chronograph.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## srmdalt




----------



## Arclite

The Seiko SNM011 "Black Samurai" (7S35-00B0)


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## warsh

The overlooked Yema Navygraf!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

*CasiOak* b-)


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 50Fathoms

Change to Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect Salmon Sky  that dial is awesome


----------



## daveolson5




----------



## copperjohn

The new one


----------



## dalstott




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

rotary dial dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tiki5698

New shoes! Breitling nova nappa strap


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013 Panda


----------



## ronkatct

My Cadisen Diamond arrived yesterday after a one and a half month shipping time. I ordered this watch during the Aliex sale. I did not think I would like the diamond that much but I do. I do. Maybe I should get the Tudor 1926 with gold and diamond.

Here is the Cadisen C8097 diamond. The watch is simple but surprisingly elegant; I like the white on the dial. The Miyota 9015 28800 vibrations per hour is relatively accurate at -6s per day according to the time grapher.


----------



## Partizan555

Transamerica 2000SR


----------



## HMR170




----------



## 41Mets

RGM today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ck13

Vostok









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Midnight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## 50Fathoms

Patina day


----------



## Radiolarian

16600


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Philandwatches

Sunday breitling









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## NYVirus

Coffee and Rolex GMT BLNR


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 50Fathoms

BWC panda


----------



## Arclite

I saw someone post a Nixon the other day. I've had a couple in early 2000s. The is a ~'04 Black SS Rover. It's pretty hefty and I dig the indiglo feature.


----------



## GKB007

Seiko red Sunday!!


----------



## Watchcollector21

My 2 for today


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Slowphiveo

My latest acquisition and really liking it! Yema Navygraf Heritage


----------



## Calumets




----------



## 41Mets

Out on a hike. Can't say I have much energy but obviously I need to finish or I won't get back to my car. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

St. George and the Dragon.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Peek-a-boo








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Avigation BigEye







Wishing you all a good Sunday!
Carl


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Dohnut




----------



## Dohnut

Why do my photos always end up sideways or upside down? V frustrating!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Danger135

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlabowski01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleached




----------



## MichaelDunford

Nothing special, just an SKX on a nato. Perfect for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## teejay




----------



## deepsea03

Another weekend - another trip filled with potting soil, mulch, plants and the 216570


----------



## Perseverence

SKMEI Transformer.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deified

Steinhart









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

.


----------



## al358

Working in the yard all day with my green king turtle. This thing is bulletproof. Stay safe !!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus

Tudor GMT on Vanguard vulcanized rubber strap. Lume activated.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## govdubspeedgo

al358 said:


> Working in the yard all day with my green king turtle. This thing is bulletproof. Stay safe !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are grenades bulletproof? j/k man just thinking those new turtle dials look like grenades and you said bulletproof!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Perseverence said:


> SKMEI Transformer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


That watch wins the thread today! Excellent!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

This now while relaxing...

This all day while cuttin the lawn....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Ready to explore.


----------



## BRN




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Fortis Mars 500 chrono


----------



## DaveSignal




----------



## BRN

DaveSignal said:


> View attachment 15152879


Love the blue/red combo.


----------



## CNGRB40

Blue, white and gold Aqua Terra









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashütte


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## NYVirus

Tudor GMT and coffee


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Cleef

*Five Eyes*


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Change of strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Fresh from the mail 😉


----------



## 59yukon01

Beautiful hot Memorial Day and our dumbf*ck Governor (Adolf Beshear) has not allowed any pools to open, even our neighborhood pool, and so far no word as to if they will even open in June.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Must go with with a U.S. Government issue/NSN item today


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi, patriotic colors for Memorial Day. Remember those who gave the ultimate sacrifice.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RSDA




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## hun23




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Memorial Day to my dear friends in the U.S. Celebrating with my seldom worn H. Moser & Cie Endeavour Small Seconds. A remarkable watch, which does not get enough attention. The manually wound movement is notable for it's hacking seconds, power reserve indicator and interchangeable Moser escapement:


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## govdubspeedgo

a little red white and blue for Memorial Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

Ulysse Nardin Michelangelo Chronograph


----------



## brrrdn

TH Link GMT+ :]


----------



## schumacher62

timex Tx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Good day for the "King of the sea" to be on land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## jfwund




----------



## cmann_97

New Lum-Tec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveSignal




----------



## bearwithwatch

Seagull 1963


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## stevarad

Maurice Lacroix, handwinding ETA peseux 7001









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## flowert




----------



## Tres

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## slorollin




----------



## PRabbit

A rainy return to the work week..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

tu5


----------



## Nanook65

Seiko sbdc051


----------



## Sugman




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mmpaste

Srp777 with cheap Camo.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## FBMJ

The R or the letter that comes after...










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## thewatchidiot

Alain Silberstein bolido








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Shot from in front of a window, because it is just too hot and muggy to go outside today!


----------



## omeglycine

thewatchidiot said:


> Alain Silberstein bolido
> View attachment 15158297
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't see Silbersteins around too often. Awesome!


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

omeglycine said:


> Shot from in front of a window, because it is just too hot and muggy to go outside today!


Pure class omeglycine
Stunning piece and seriusly underated. Enjoy.
G


----------



## omeglycine

Watchcollector21 said:


> Pure class omeglycine
> Stunning piece and seriusly underated. Enjoy.
> G


Thanks, G, appreciate the kind words! :-!

Matt


----------



## brash47

One that definitely doesn't get enough wrist time.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Minuteman Team Rubicon (TR121) on a rubber strap meant for a Smith & Bradley. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Speedy


----------



## schumacher62

each time i think i should sell it, i wear it and remember why i have it. value watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350623


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

RIP Rakuten Global Market. I will wear one of my six purchases each day for the next six days!

Purchase #4:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYVirus

Wearing the watch I’ve owned for 17 years and first got me into this hobby.


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## 41Mets

Like candy.


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## ZM-73

FOD flieger


----------



## JonS1967

Didn't have a chance to take a picture, but I wore this today. It's so comfortable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Not wearing it now but I did earlier today


----------



## civiclx

Not wearing it now but I did earlier today


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 50Fathoms

Vintage week


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## warsh

Smiths Everest









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aggie88

New acquisition.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

Working from the balcony! The good life


----------



## Ginseng108

Seiko day, again.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II 216570. Love this one in spite of its poorly finished panted hands


----------



## 59yukon01

Haven't worn this since February as I was thinking of selling it, but maybe not.


----------



## DTDiver

Red, blue, black... And red !




















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

New watch day! First Citizen... actually the reissue of their first ecodrive prototype from 1974.


----------



## dalstott




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## brooklynfanatic

.


----------



## Vioviv

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Out for a walk. It's humid but there's a little bit of a breeze. My air conditioner needs to be replaced and won't be until June 2. It's more comfortable on my walk outside with a little bit of debris that it is sitting inside my place. Gross!

Put the RGM on a generic rubber strap just to give it a try.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Speedmaster on a Haveston NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Ball Marve M


----------



## drums4money

41Mets said:


> Out for a walk. It's humid but there's a little bit of a breeze. My air conditioner needs to be replaced and won't be until June 2. It's more comfortable on my walk outside with a little bit of debris that it is sitting inside my place. Gross!
> 
> Put the RGM on a generic rubber strap just to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's up, Jersey! Great watch. . .


----------



## drums4money

Seiko todeiko-


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## deepsea03

Hulk, hungry


----------



## HDK

going green lately









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## slorollin




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex

th9


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

TT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

Just getting back to a regular routine, so I definitely need both day and date to keep me oriented. I pulled old faithful from its long 
winter's nap to lend a hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Stoptheclock1

Seiko 6458


----------



## FirNaTine23

Had to change it up 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

Nixon SS Graduate. I think it was made in early 2000s.

It's really just a fashion watch, but it reminds me of old Seiko squares/TV dial watches.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## arquitron

Hamilton Khaki X-Copter Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## t3bkmzd

VC Saltarello


----------



## Aggie88

Steinhart "Kermit" again


----------



## Antjrice

2 days in a row for this bad boy. Can't remember the last time I double parked...

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antjrice

Aggie88 said:


> Steinhart "Kermit" again


Whoa...snap dude... I wonder how often that happens on this thread....

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

An oldie that runs fast. But I don't really care at the minute. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Vintage Waltham


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hannibal smith

Every day is Friday.


----------



## Aggie88

Antjrice said:


> Whoa...snap dude... I wonder how often that happens on this thread....
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



Just bought mine. I love it!


----------



## J969

JLC Master Compressor Chronograph GMT Navy Seals.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## Olyeller68

Quick curbside pick up on the way home.










Had to take a pic of the dial as it lit up so nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## samael_6978

First trip to the lake this year









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_Sinn 158_


----------



## daveolson5

My Patek Philippe Calatrava

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 77471760


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## myths

blue n brown









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## thempm

Today's choice...not a high quality piece, but what got me into watches and served to educate me. Live and learn.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## anrex

fe


----------



## Tanjecterly

Monta OK with bonus lume.


----------



## arquitron

Olympos Military LE for a well deserved Friday!


----------



## t minus

A Bulova 96B258...


----------



## Aggie88

TGIF

Kermit day 3


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## bdbrick

My Zeppelin









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## abkdt41

bdbrick said:


> My Zeppelin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've always liked that watch!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just realized I never posted my WOTD after I took the pics this morning  Been wearing my Farer Lander... have owned it 2 1/2 years now  So besides my sentimental pieces, have rarely owned a watch this long... no other micros lasted this long 
I'm waiting for the new Titanium Hecla dual-crown diver , they just released.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## daveolson5




----------



## Nikrnic

PO 42









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## samael_6978

Scurfa today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Summer Smurf









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you have a great Friday and Weekend everyone!


----------



## Trevelyan77

A bit of fun on a Friday. Collab piece from Blk&Ylw and Undone.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## parklanephil




----------



## Supero100x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox




----------



## catlike




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## xiv




----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## JohnM67

Oris Divers 65 (40mm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Lord Elgin 780 from 1964.


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

GlennO said:


> New thread....










Oris Source of Life

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

The weekend demands my Calatrava


----------



## medic1




----------



## Dohnut




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon 
I usually love to play Barbie but this strap is so good on this watch and so appropriate that I haven't even tried switching


----------



## samael_6978

medic1 said:


> View attachment 15170739


If they just made this watch under 40 mm...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## J969

Breitling Aeromarine Avenger Chronograph Titanium.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## Orisginal

SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

My 2nd Sinn arrived today, the U50 SDR.


----------



## 41Mets

Took my RGM with me on a hike. Remind me to wear bug repellent next time. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdbrick

Casio









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## lildrgn

Got this Orient Defender last week, really enjoying it. New Uncle Seiko strap arrived today.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

gshock626 said:


>


So sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## ZM-73

Adina. Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calangoman

This bad boy came in yesterday. I'm extremely happy with it...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Old school Seiko Sunday...










SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## PRabbit

Laco 'Venedig'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Today is my Speedy's 20th birthday! I picked this beauty up from my AD on my birthday back in 2000. She's been an incredible watch over the years and I feel blessed to have had an opportunity to own this piece of history. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Way to ruin a great picture, nitrile glove!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp

In the mood to strap that on today.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Horizon Tropic Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

GP Laureato









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ronkatct

My overly complicated Guanqin.


----------



## bdbrick

Hamilton from 1960









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey FirNaTine, looks great! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Guanqin JHLS32


----------



## Zeroedout

Omega in the PM, having just returned home from dinner....


----------



## Heljestrand

SBGR311


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## FirNaTine23

Riot ready!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡ The morning's desk-diving choices&#8230;



















The eventual winner&#8230; Planet Ocean 39.5mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

Rubber time


----------



## custodes




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## austex

Skx


----------



## anrex

m-


----------



## arquitron

EA Smartwatch 3


----------



## Ticktocker

Ball Engineer III Pioneer










It's not fair to omit the perfect use of tritium......










Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## daveolson5

Nothing more need be said

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cagatay1903

srp309 - orange monster


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

DateJust.


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Jeep99dad

Bluewatchmonday with the Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## Sugman




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## omeglycine

A pleasant end to a long Monday at the office.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just now finished grilling and eating outside on the patio. Naturally, the World's greatest cooking watch was utilized to construct a perfect meal. Sorry, forgot to take a shot of the dinner. It disappeared before I could snap... ;-)

20200601_180103 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the Formex Essence Dégradé cosc


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok K-39


----------



## Juweinat

Will hang on to her for a while


----------



## lildrgn

Is Monday over yet??


----------



## Pazzo

Double post, sorry. Trying to delete one of them.


----------



## Pazzo

..


----------



## uperhemi

Heuer 1000 Diver









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## myths

Orient Flieger









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dohnut




----------



## ZM-73

Casio Psychedelia


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical:


----------



## Watchcollector21

Thread not working today


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

View attachment 15178575
View attachment 15178577


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## t3bkmzd

back from a servicing, my first automatic watch from 2003


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Old picture...


----------



## arquitron

Golden Horse green dial for this good Tuesday...


----------



## Riveredger

DS-4









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tantric

Latest acquisition and probably the cheapest watch I've ever bought...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ronkatct

My Diamond Cadisen. I am loving this watch:-d in spite of the glittery o| minute/second markers.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

I'm returning 2020 since it's defective and requesting a full refund.


----------



## singularityseven

Guinand Flight Engineer out for a walk again.


----------



## Jeep99dad

BWITW today

The Tudor Pelagos in-house is one heck of a watch, hard to beat imho. Obviously the aesthetic styling is a matter of preference.


----------



## philskywalker

Darthzilla today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65

Seiko sbdc051 62Mas on Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Clasp


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibal smith

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68. One of the most comfortable watches in my modest collection.


----------



## hannibal smith

dupe


----------



## thejollywatcher




----------



## 1feelingleft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## singularityseven

Mid day swap to a Seals Model A


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## stevebarajas18

Here mine.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

The Sinn 356 my SO bought for me as a gift. A keeper for life.


----------



## omeglycine

This is apparently becoming my Tuesday night pic, watch hanging off a Newcastle ha










Though I attempted to hang it over this


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Cadisen PTS2B00


----------



## 41Mets

I wore my priciest and my cheapest today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Gfxdaddy said:


> ⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡ The morning's desk-diving choices&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eventual winner&#8230; Planet Ocean 39.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like blue and orange any?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

This ol' thing.


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## thempm

Today's choice as I venture out.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

41Mets said:


> Like blue and orange any?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Guilty as charged ⚡⚡⚡ (okay, bad pun)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sidders54

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage on green canvas strap. Really gives it a vintage look


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

⚡⚡ Happy humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sinn Mittwoch


----------



## anrex

w4


----------



## Black5

I'm having a vintage digital week.
Today it's a Citizen Ana-Digi...


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Miami Blue by Horus.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

Changed to the waterproof hirsch since it's wrist sweatiness time of year. Wondering how I can give some green highlights to this otherwise boring strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alpina kM710 tribute


----------



## philskywalker

Mont Blanc Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Westsideecodrive

Boom!


----------



## jfwund

Clouds reflected on the Speedmaster


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robotaz

stevebarajas18 said:


> Here mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That seems like a rather odd and gigantic watch for a lady, but rock on.


----------



## stevebarajas18

I'm a guy fool. And that is an AP. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

stevebarajas18 said:


> I'm a guy fool. And that is an AP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I've never heard of AP. What does that mean?


----------



## stevebarajas18

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

stevebarajas18 said:


> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Is that from Spain? Sounds Spanish.

-Fool


----------



## ronkatct

Tissot with nice stamped dial.


----------



## lildrgn

Bobthekelpy said:


> This ol' thing.
> 
> View attachment 15181015











This ol' thing.


----------



## Partizan555

Small Tag Heuer 200мeters


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## arquitron

EA Touchscreen 3


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Marine Star










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## frldyz

CW.T


----------



## myths

Amphibian Classic









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex T2N700


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## franco60

New Aqua Terra.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

New shoes:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## sidders54

Looks good on the strap


----------



## stevarad

TH









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Aggie88

Steinhart Donnerstag


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

Tudor Heritage Ranger










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Seiko SBBN035 all-black on Strapcode jubilee.
.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## arquitron

Boctok Amphibia 170


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rmorin

New strap on the Nomos!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Nodus Retrospect today


----------



## bobo90

Instagram: b_marco


----------



## househalfman




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Partizan555

Dewitt Academia Seconde Retrograde 43mm


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aggie88

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15181843


I like your quote...Steven Wright?


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the G-shock GA2100-SU


----------



## ronkatct

Unfathomable Complications


----------



## ronkatct

Double


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Have a nice evening!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 337477761


----------



## CMY21

Ball Engineer M Marvelight


----------



## umarrajs

Le bonheur..........


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## jovani




----------



## watchustebbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DH1981




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## nurpur

As always, strap is best (for me!)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbo24




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryden




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Fairford chrono today




































6.8" wrist


----------



## arquitron

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you were going to have a good one today!


----------



## lildrgn

Now what color should I get next?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Gavaldo

V cool


----------



## anrex

fri1


----------



## Gavaldo

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Fairford chrono today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8" wrist


Just been looking at this brand coz I'd never heard of it (sorry aficionados) and there are some beautiful watches in their collection...


----------



## warsh

The seriously underrated Lorier Falcon. Bewitching green waffle dial, and love the plexi crystal. This watch always puts a smile on my face!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Just received my new Ball Fireman Enterprise today


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Just came in. Looks nice...I'll see how I bond with it.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski

Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## schumacher62

arquitron said:


> I knew you were going to have a good one today!


you're a very thoughtful and generous man! thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## JSM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another bronze Tudor here 
















M


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

My 14060M. Bought when Rolex first came out with the model, which replaced the 5512.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0040-09W:


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jovani




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## ZM-73

Hoffman


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## myths

....









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Pandybelly

Omega DeVille.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SydR




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

1968 Bulova Snirkel 666 ft









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdbrick

I just got this the mail last night. I polished out the crystal and try to clean up the dial. Also put a strap on. It is keeping time but with out a 2nd hand it hard to tell how accurately.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MAD777

Big Citizen today...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

216570 and Saturday Pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## sp006

SD4k on rubber for the summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Rose Gold and Rubber Today!


----------



## Westsideecodrive

sp006 said:


> SD4k on rubber for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOOM!! I Absolutely love that piece! Little out of thr price range I have been in but damn I love that watch.


----------



## Westsideecodrive

deepsea03 said:


> 216570 and Saturday Pilgrimage to Home Depot


very nice. I saw a pic yesterday of Jason Statham wearing a Rolex that looks identical to that one.


----------



## Jeep99dad

GregStevensDesign GSD4M on his vintage swiss military leather minimalist strap


----------



## tx94

Today, this Laco.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Westsideecodrive

Jeep99dad said:


> GregStevensDesign GSD4M on his vintage swiss military leather minimalist strap


is that an aftermarket strap? I have been looking for something and that is exactly what I want.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## ronkatct

Guanqin LH


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DiverBob

38mm Islander SKXtra


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

Haven't worn the Dan Henry 1970 for a long time, didn't care much for the stock band, but quite enjoying it with this NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Westsideecodrive said:


> is that an aftermarket strap? I have been looking for something and that is exactly what I want.


It's a GSD. Greg made is for my watch, vintage swiss military minimalist strap is what he calls it


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on Scurfa rubber for the afternoon at the pool


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ck13

Wear and tear









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## beefeater

First tritium lumed watch! Picked up a Traser recently and am enjoying hanging out at night.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780


----------



## CMY21




----------



## schumacher62

cocktail time! cept i don't drink...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## stbob

_GW-M5610BA-1JF_


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 50Fathoms

1675


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Titanium









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Come oooooooon!



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Diamond. I am getting more and more in love with this watch. The diamond is not obnoxious and the overall design is elegant. I am getting used to the bright second/minute markers. And it runs at 0spd on timegrapher -- beats my Datejust.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

All this to the backdrop of "Is the coffee ready yet!?" And then she found out I'd dunked my watch in our breakfast&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## franco60

1803 from 1968









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Airborne 44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

The hack:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## FBMJ

Technos 7734

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Victorinox









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

GMW-B5000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## army scope jockey

1995 turn o graph









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77

Aquatico









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## arquitron

Steinhart homage today...


----------



## tx94

Rainy sunday.


----------



## FBMJ

Orient

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Chrono


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikgmt

Taking my new GADA out for a spin.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bladerunnersj27




----------



## franco60

Scubapro 500 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Bremont watch, hands down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## HDK

social distancing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

The EZM10 has become my go-to bbq/smoking watch. Central seconds and 60 minute hand make for easy reading with my middle aged eyes.

Fired up the smoker about 7:30 this morning and started smoking pastrami









After 5 hours of smoking and two hours of steaming it was snack time









Finished up with ribs, chicken, and corn for dinner









Ya' gotta love Sundays


----------



## BRN




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## brrrdn

ORIS Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher" :]


----------



## bearwithwatch

Guanqin JHLS32


----------



## YourseIf

Hamilton









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus






today. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## JohnM67

Zeno Bubbleback.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fyioska

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## arquitron

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus
> View attachment 15195671
> today. Hope everybody is well.
> View attachment 15195661


Nice Balticus. Alive and kicking over here!


----------



## jovani




----------



## arquitron

Vintage Cape Horn 250 still on testing period...









Working great so far!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Nevets750

Glasshutte SeaQ Panarama









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

That's a beauty  what's the case size of this version ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nevets750 said:


> Glasshutte SeaQ Panarama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


That's a Beauty  whats the case size of this version please ?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ZM-73

arquitron said:


> Nice Balticus. Alive and kicking over here!


Thank you. And glad to hear!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## custodes




----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby L40 blue.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Titanium Promaster. Black on Black today.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kaishakunin

Casio Edifice


----------



## ronkatct

My Frisbee on the wrist Winner Roman in anticipation of my nicer on route Roman watches.
The Roman numerals are decals stuck on the underside of the glass.:-do|

Otherwise, the watch is actually quite nice for the price -- under $15.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

59yukon01 said:


>


I love those tapered silicon bands. They look so much better.


----------



## YevKasem

New watch today. Love the funky 70's vibe of this. It's also the first time I've dipped my toe in the vintage watch market.









Does anybody know how to adjust this bracelet?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## deepsea03

sm300mc draws water detail this evening


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Seiko Cocktail time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Old Faithful.


----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65 today, after a long time!


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok K39


----------



## JohnM67

Change of strap for the warmer weather.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cagatay1903




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## hozburun

Hi...


----------



## hozburun

Hi...


----------



## Nevets750

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a Beauty  whats the case size of this version please ?


Thanks! The case is 43.2mm. I thinks it's the perfect balance in size, and I don't have a large wrist.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Rolex Submariner


----------



## DH1981




----------



## anrex

tu1


----------



## arquitron

Stealth Titanium day...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jmakaiju

Vostok









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 St C


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Aggie88

Ballin'


----------



## philskywalker

Breitling today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new Farer Titanium Hecla just landed. 
Super pleased with it. It wears amazing


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ronkatct

Sun and Moon Roman, in anticipation of my new yet-to-delivered Stowa Marine Roman and Orient Star Roman.


----------



## Deified

Pelagos









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## Cleef

Rangeman


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

New strap gets this one back in the rotation.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Cadisen PTS2B00


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## klash




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Lonsdale today.


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

w5


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Nevets750

Sinn 104 st sa a b e LE.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CMY21




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Lorier Neptune SIII


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Lorier Neptune SIII


----------



## franco60

Vintage Tokei Zara 6138-0030









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

The Beast


----------



## drums4money

O&W M65


----------



## tx94

Today, this old soviet Luch 2209


----------



## Apia




----------



## singularityseven




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

In addicted









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## samael_6978

My most comfortable G-Shock









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex TW2P78900


----------



## Gerry357

Seiko FC Barcelona SRP-305


----------



## MDT IT

Rare 7A38-7080 PVD , the world's first analog chronograph with day date.


----------



## beanerds

Arrived today ,, Ingersoll ' Vickers ' Automatic , fully Skeletonized , 39mm . A cool dress watch .

Beanerds.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## arquitron

The SS/Golden version... as advertised by Buzz Aldrin.


----------



## singularityseven

Lorier Gemini Chronograph


----------



## deepsea03

Seamster 300


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## CMY21

Can't take it off.....


----------



## al358

Going with my trusty Jacques Lemans on a leather tropic. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

SPORK on a Luff M-N style strap


----------



## Evil Minion

Slightly modded Islander 38:


----------



## Cleef

Frogman


----------



## GeoffNA

New Farer Leven Titanium


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Nodus Retrospect Salmon Sky today 
I love this dial and the stadium style bezel

Brice


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Stowa


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.









... and today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## FBMJ

Eska 7734

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Flieger today


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## jovani




----------



## tenge




----------



## daveolson5

Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Browny Blue Watch

5 o'clock somewhere......









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jmakaiju

Seiko Solar









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

jmakaiju said:


> Seiko Solar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This watch is so underrated

The green is mesmerizing

Try a green leather strap

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Another beautiful day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hannibal smith

Freedive spearfishing at the islands with my trusty SRP777


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 37471763


----------



## Partizan555

Franck Muller 2000SR


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 15206099


Ministry of silly walks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_BM8475-26E_


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## hozburun

Hi...


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

The first mid-size SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983 .


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## CMY21

Another day with my Ball....


----------



## Heljestrand

Grand(old) Seiko


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Friday everyone. 
Wearing my new Titanium Hecla again for FarerFriday


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ronkatct

Stowa Roman


----------



## myths

.....









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## singularityseven




----------



## Westsideecodrive

Kermit is HOME! Day one.


----------



## austex

12 hour SKX013


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## J969

This one changed hands a couple of time recently, glad it ended-up in mine. Tutima Grand Flieger Airport blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_CA4241-55A_


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday🙂😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Philbo24




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tx94

The Promaster with the new bracelet.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## red1108nyc

GMT weekend here


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this bronze BB a lot more than I expected
And it is perfect on the Scurfa rubber


----------



## milgauss1349

Limited and discontinued 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Archimede Outdoor Protect 39 Again


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Partizan555

Tsedro Big Boss 45mm


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Relaxing after my fastest half marathon time, 1:26:45 with the Squale Coke Ceramica GMT. Good day and good health to all.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Blue Casio Duro, cheap but pretty nice for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LowIQ

Steinhart


----------



## tiki5698

Love stainless steel bezels


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

89' vintage submariner 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Lanbda Eta


----------



## deepsea03

216570 & BBQ Chicken on the grill


----------



## blueradish

Modded Immelmann Proto


----------



## bobo90

Speedy pro Italia


----------



## rmorin




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

It gets more lovely with each cocktail...


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Olyeller68

Pan-Europ










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Trevelyan77

Green Casioak with metal case and bracelet mod.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## copperjohn

007


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780


----------



## CMY21




----------



## drhr

T Square


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino


----------



## Pazzo




----------



## civiclx

Not now as I type this at 1am PST but on Saturday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## woiter

My go to watch in the kitchen. Easily washed, stopwatch function, and can take a beating. Does anybody else have a kitchen watch?









Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

woiter said:


> My go to watch in the kitchen. Easily washed, stopwatch function, and can take a beating. Does anybody else have a kitchen watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


no but I have one of those. Great little watch.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## deepsea03

SM300 out and about


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mr Auto

.


----------



## Cincifan

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15212933











Planet Ocean get some wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Posted in the grail thread last week because I spent 8 months trying to find it. Finally got it Friday and couldbt ve happier.


----------



## singularityseven

Archimede Outdoor 39 on Rubber


----------



## Jo Hande

Here my SNXS809 (mix from SNXS77 and SNK809 and SNK371







Have a nice sunday evening!
Jo


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## coujer

B&R WW1









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

Cool afternoon, enjoying strangely stable Canadian weather... just wait 5 minutes...










Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Stowa.


----------



## Calumets

Stuck indoors working, so no sunshine today, luckily the 36 still shines...


----------



## hun23

gmt


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Lume shot of my Aquaracer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

This is the Grand Seiko SBGN009 ( quartz ) and ok I’ve lost all the purists now. However all the rest of my watches are mechanical. This watch is in my top 4 of 14 I have. It’s a limited edition and some don’t like it because of the quartz motif on the dial. However you really have to move the watch into a particular light to see the quartz motif and 95% of the time you never see it. It’s a GMT and it’s so versatile and can be a dress watch all night long.


----------



## warsh

My 58 on rubber!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

Midday switch for badmington


----------



## eugenicus




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## statuswan

My summer bargain piece! Mido multifort patrimony.









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef

Frogman


----------



## maccasvanquish

Enjoying hanging out in the backyard with the fam....enjoying an iced latte!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 710816


----------



## Heljestrand

Sold all my Grand Seiko watches so,..... Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbonwatch

My $2 flea market watch before adding the bracelet, that's all i needed for today's grocery shopping


----------



## 50Fathoms

Still this blue beauty...


----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## MDT IT

Seiko 7C43-600A Professional 1986


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadetoblack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## av8tor86

Avenger Seawolf Chrono on a ZuluAlpha strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Birddog1

Zixen UTC Zulu


----------



## beanerds

Right here right now .

Beanerds .


----------



## beanerds

Thats cool ,, rain forest , Explorer ,, well done '

Beanerds .


----------



## beanerds

Cleef said:


> Frogman


Yes ! HARD TO BEAT Mate ,, awesome ! .

Beanerds,


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## beanerds

I gotta get me one of these Marlin's ,, cool .! 

Beanerds.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday🙂😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Star Blue Black


----------



## omeglycine

New arrival: Dekla Turbulenz v2 White


----------



## omeglycine

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 15213953
> View attachment 15213955


One of my favorite Tissots (in fact one of my favorite modern divers). Sold mine many years ago and always get a twinge of regret when I see one


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## heffergm

CMY21 said:


> Can't take it off.....
> View attachment 15204643


What model? I like almost every Ball I see, but they're all also too big for my taste. Maybe this one's a tad smaller?

Inviato dal mio GM1917 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## FBMJ

Eska continues

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

omeglycine said:


> One of my favorite Tissots (in fact one of my favorite modern divers). Sold mine many years ago and always get a twinge of regret when I see one


Totally agree with you omeglycine, 
I don't wear it that often & sometimes I think shall I sell it, then I end up wearing it for 3/4 days, can't do it, it just wears so well,
And quite rare now. 
Cheers my friend. & keep safe.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## al358

GS229 today, have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sourlands Distillery , Hopewell NJ gin (and tonic) I think I prefer just the gin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## fastenerhouse

>>


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350645


----------



## Trevelyan77

Chainsaw and steaks day. Staycation day 1









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

UG


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen bullhead


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## timefleas

Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PAM-SNOB

On duty with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

103 St C on UTEwatchco strap


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911

PAM-SNOB said:


> On duty with this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right hand seat, best place to be in the fire service!

... couple weekends ago crew practicing sprinkler shutoff - re-enforcing the importance of the leg lock + roof ops...










Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Firecrow911

Whoopsie...









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## Mr Auto

1963.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

PAM-SNOB said:


> On duty with this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for what you do!


----------



## Sugman

Firecrow911 said:


> Whoopsie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my overpriced data plan.


And thanks to you, as well.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday folks☺😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SUMO SPB103J1


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos 
BWITW


----------



## army scope jockey

Father's day came early. 1972 exp 1655









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

army scope jockey said:


> Father's day came early. 1972 exp 1655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


That last pic sucked.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## ronkatct

Back to Bauhaus


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Great shot - beautiful watch; beautiful spot. Where is this? I want to visit!


Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15218875


----------



## gmads




----------



## franco60

JLC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Firecrow911 said:


> Right hand seat, best place to be in the fire service!
> 
> ... couple weekends ago crew practicing sprinkler shutoff - re-enforcing the importance of the leg lock + roof ops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my overpriced data plan.


Nice training right there! Leg lock is kinda not being taught and it's a shame. Tradition IS still a thing .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence Dégradé cosc
Really nice and comfortable on the wrist


----------



## s1n3.n0m1n3

The same thing I wear everyday/all day...


----------



## cmann_97

New strap for the Lum-Tec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

RedStar Seagull Panda


----------



## 41Mets

Put on a strap for the first time. Looks good!!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

View attachment 15220321


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## stevarad

Mighty samurai









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## pojo1806




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## thempm

Today's choice


----------



## Calumets




----------



## fadetoblack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## anrex

w0


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Evil Minion

Recent purchase for the hot summer months. Love how light weight it is.

Citizen Chandler Field


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Glashutte


----------



## Sugman




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire in-house Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## ronkatct

Different Bauhaus.

View attachment 15221967


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Philbo24




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandybelly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tx94

Today this Parnis


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 1/100 sec. chrono (7T52), on a Seiko canvas strap


----------



## Trevelyan77

Citizen PMT56-2731 JDM. My favourite grab n go.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Rgm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

MuckyMark said:


>


Well you've done something I have not managed to do and that is keep a watch for the length of time you've had this LHD! 
I'm close with my glashutte but not as long. Looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 110559


----------



## uperhemi

Pobeda TTK1









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fadetoblack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayhow186

SKX007 with 'modified' NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0087 LE:


----------



## deepsea03

Chicken Salad Sandwich, BBQ Chips & Bottled Coke, FTW


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## vesire

Regards
George


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## platinumEX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

My second Junkers Bauhaus. There is a crystal protector to reduce scratching on the acrylic crystal.


----------



## CMY21




----------



## NYVirus

Zenith Defy


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus retrospect today, I love that dial and blue second hand


----------



## Firecrow911

Negative displays are hard to get a good shot of...



















Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## JonS1967

Madison today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## monsters

GS on BluShark Pyjama. Love how easily this one dresses up or down.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Cleef

Protrek


----------



## MuckyMark

41Mets said:


> Well you've done something I have not managed to do and that is keep a watch for the length of time you've had this LHD!
> I'm close with my glashutte but not as long. Looking good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just over 3 years actually. My Tissot T-touch is the record holder at 17 years.


----------



## tiki5698

Bezel is 1 click off... my bad


----------



## franco60

Porsche Design from the 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

MuckyMark said:


> Just over 3 years actually. My Tissot T-touch is the record holder at 17 years.


That's very surprising. A lot of the computers die in those.


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

deepsea03 said:


> 216570 & BBQ Chicken on the grill


Mmm looks good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLTimepieceCollection

bobo90 said:


> Speedy pro Italia


Nice, lovin the yellow gold bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

PP Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350669


----------



## Trevelyan77

Bit o' fluff for the afternoon and evening. Timex/Todd Snyder.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

GP









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0087:


----------



## civiclx




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgf

5 days +7 seconds, it's small but I love this thing. I went from a 45mm King Turtle to this at 38 and I'm really liking the change. My wrist is 6 7/8 and I thought under 40 was the sweet spot. Now I'm not so sure...


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


>


Wow, great shot! Looks fantastic on that strap too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

f4


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WatchOutChicago

I'm absolutely in love with the new Frogman.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Diving into the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican

Trevelyan77 said:


> Citizen PMT56-2731 JDM. My favourite grab n go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What pants are those?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Fortis Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21




----------



## ronkatct

Elegant Classic


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Custom GA-800/835/800MMC


----------



## franco60

A.M. 1972 Hamilton Pan Europ 64065-03








P.M. Vintage Lemania central minutes hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Bradtothebones

Bambino Gen2V2


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## stbob

_GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0 keeps me company during my slow death by CBT.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

gshock friday, for grass cutting









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23

Early evening pic of my Undone Vintage Killy. Highlights the blue hands and creamy dial, I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## [email protected]

ISO..


----------



## bearwithwatch

YES Luna


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## Trevelyan77

New acquisition. Victorinox Inox. Purchased from a member here.
Solid beast with great wrist presence.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## gshock626




----------



## islands62

Timing shots.


----------



## jovani




----------



## uperhemi

Wife's Bvlgari and my Hamilton









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## myths

Vostok









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sinatra30




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## CMY21

My Engineer M Marvelight on its new Jack Foster strap


----------



## sidders54

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## ronkatct

Seiko 5 on a real "crocodile" Strap. No idea if the leather is real croc but it is listed as such on Amazon.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex polar Explorer II today 
This week I got myself on the list for a Rolex GMT Batman so I'm excited. 
I've got to sell a few to finalize funds but i want to keep this one too.... i think they'll make a good duo even if both are Rolex GMTs 
it'll be worth the sacrifices and months wait


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Simple, titanium, perfectness.


----------



## 41Mets

Schooleys mountain park New Jersey


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

Aviator II Dual time today...


----------



## MAD777

Happy Saturday!


----------



## MAD777

Double post


----------



## Tycho Brahe

custom G-shock


----------



## schumacher62

Katmai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Goose 104

Got the Lorier Neptune V2 on right now.


----------



## PowerChucker

Storm is on the way! The clouds gettin ugly. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Relaxing with a Malbec


----------



## dalstott




----------



## dalstott

Molon Labe

King Leonidas in reply to the demand by Xerxes


----------



## Uzernaime

Today my SMP 300 on a blue NATO by the pool. The only marine life I saw was a few Land Sharks!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

New horse in the stable today.... I was ticking with anticipation awaiting its delivery!
Casio Edifice EQB501XD-1A


----------



## tommy_boy

DA46


----------



## JLS36

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 41Mets

Yes it's the wrong date. But I am wearing it. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Trevelyan77

Citizen eco drive Titanium, with some heat treatment









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82

My Glycine Airman GL0151


----------



## jovani




----------



## Slin77

Citizen Leopard 1971


----------



## kz1000a2

WW2 Kriegsmarine.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy fathers day.


----------



## Heljestrand

Mask & Gloves mandatory at the new COVID19 Hot Spot; Florida.
Rolex 39mm Oyster Perpetual White


----------



## CMY21




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Sinatra30

Saturday night









Sent from my Nokia 5.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Solstice celebration


----------



## deepsea03

an epically cool Sinn mug that my wife hid from me until Father's Day


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Monta on Father’s Day.


----------



## dalstott

Autavia 2446C GMT


----------



## omeglycine

Wearing the watch I bought just prior to the birth of my first child.


----------



## omeglycine

arquitron said:


> Aviator II Dual time today...
> 
> View attachment 15231355
> 
> 
> View attachment 15231357


Awesome watch. I miss mine. Another I regret selling, but can't keep them all I guess.


----------



## Relo60

???Father's Day✌?????


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## 41Mets

Over the last three months I've been going into the mountainous regions of New Jersey to go hiking, taking a number of photos of my watches in that environment. Today, coming down to visit my dad closer to the shore I decided to drive out to the beach and just walk. There are way too many people here but I am doing my time here away from those people.

Happy Father's Day to the fathers!


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

This guy, which is pretty new to me but I guess could be considered almost "vintage" since it's nearly 20 years old.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## PRabbit

I do enjoy Japanese products indeed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvam




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Grillin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Back to Stowa.


----------



## tortugoala




----------



## Olyeller68

Hoping everyone had a great Father's Day!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 41Mets

And tonight

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## CMY21

Ball Fireman for bed.....


----------



## Pun

Showing off my new aquisition everywhere... 😊


----------



## maylebox

Dad's Citizen today


----------



## civiclx




----------



## ZM-73

New arrival, San Martin diver. Very nice watch.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Relo60

Early morning here🥱🥱. Enjoy your Monday😷😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## StanleyInquisition

It's been a long time since I last wore my Expedition Scout, a watch which years ago was my daily wear and never left my wrist. Maybe one of the best ~$50 watches out there. Revisiting this watch, the execution of the date window is honestly so seamless, you might even forget it's there. Makes me want to pick up a Hamilton Khaki to get an even more authentic field watch, especially with the mechanical movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Slin77




----------



## Calumets

The Tudor tree...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Skellig

Freddie my only gold plated or gold coloured watch.


----------



## say76

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## deepsea03

Hulk and Caffeine


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

m2


----------



## cmann_97

LumTec V13 on new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Diamond. Great watch for under $100. A real hidden gem and very accurate.

Background is my Stowa posted to WUS yesterday.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## watchustebbing

Raven Trekker lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Ciao,

Alan


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Zeroedout

The varying shades of Bremont. It’s usually a very crisp white but can turn to cream in certain lighting....


----------



## wintershade




----------



## TgeekB

Zeroedout said:


> The varying shades of Bremont. It's usually a very crisp white but can turn to cream in certain lighting....


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## singularityseven

Guinand Flight Engineer:


----------



## monza06




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## eatabagel

End of the day shot of my piano dial Cartier Tank Solo.


----------



## RobMc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Has arrived









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox




----------



## omeglycine

41Mets said:


> Has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue was nice. This is another level. Really cool and unique.


----------



## 41Mets

omeglycine said:


> The blue was nice. This is another level. Really cool and unique.





omeglycine said:


> The blue was nice. This is another level. Really cool and unique.


Admittedly it feels weird not being in blue. I usually love blue on all watches as the best variant. But there's nothing like this color. It's not been outside yet so that'll be tomorrow.

And damn I've missed this watch. Much more comfortable than the RGM 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350642


----------



## dub82

My Baume & Mercier Classima 8791


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Perseverence

Well, Marathon dresses to impress...









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## myths

Blue amphibian









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Today is a good day to have good day w/ the 216570


----------



## deepsea03

EDIT 

Double Post


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Tanjecterly

Monta on a sunny day.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## CFR

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15238365


Here's your ancestor, though I hardly ever wear it!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB Bronze on Scurfa rubber today

The strap is really well designed for the Tudor, beefed up just right between the lugs so no gap.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Kvam




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## jovani




----------



## pickle puss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Katakuri17

"Dad stop looking at watches and take me to the park!" Wearing the Sarb045 today, awesome watch.


----------



## bearwithwatch

gshock626 said:


>


Awesome. Clean bezel mode? From where? I might need to do the same with my Seiko 5


----------



## ProudPapa77

Had to sport my Citizen field today.


----------



## gshock626

bearwithwatch said:


> Awesome. Clean bezel mode? From where? I might need to do the same with my Seiko 5


Thanks! This is the newly released Seiko 5. Model # SRPE57. It comes on a bracelet.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday, when my Omega Seamaster 300 GMT "50th Anniversary" 2534.50.00 arrived back from a COVID-delayed overhaul.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Cadisen Lambda Eta


----------



## Bradtothebones

SNA411


----------



## afechete

Big Raven today on a new strap from Strapcode


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 41Mets

This is the color of this red dial that makes me go funny inside. The sunburst is insane but this is such a deep burgundy it's almost thick looking in color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Freshly charged before the rains came.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## zeuloa




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp

Rolex datejust. Just bought.


----------



## Heljestrand

Hot in Florida


----------



## stbob

_1521-026-BLR_


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Sinatra30

With defender









Sent from my Nokia 5.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

SNKL23:


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

San Martin


----------



## stevarad

Glashutte









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Calumets

Nice! How are you liking the new dial colour?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven

Atelier Wen - Ji


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradtothebones

Khaki Field Auto 42


----------



## coujer

Yema Rallygraf









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

For £55 I'm impressed


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ronkatct

Back to Stowa with Stowa as the background.


----------



## FBMJ

Oyster on Jubelee

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

As i wait to pick up my new Rolex GMT "Batman", which surprisingly already arrived after 4 days  I am wearing my Explorer II today.

was so excited when i got the text from my AD last night


----------



## afechete

Just got this on a trade


----------



## eatabagel

It's coming on lunchtime, and I'm wearing my 1969 Bulova Chronograph.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dalstott




----------



## CMY21

Ball Fireman on a Hirsch Ranger


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

My latest acquisition. 
Hamilton Pan-Europ chronograph


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## godfrey19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmakaiju

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tiki5698

Out for a walk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-2


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco. Happy Humpday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## daveolson5

A 1630


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Seiko 5 kind of day. Trying to figure out if I can put a strap on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## afechete

Doxa Sub
Have not worn it in a while and now wondering why


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## FBMJ

Brazilian Orient

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1




----------



## BRN




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Zeroedout

Bremont Solo at the moment...


----------



## Zeroedout

BRN said:


>


Geez I love that watch. Really wish we had a local AD so I could try one on.


----------



## ronkatct

"Blue" Elegant Classic


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## arquitron

Restored Spaceview UFO


----------



## eatabagel

This isn't the sexiest of watches. It's my late grandfather's watch. He bought it in 1980. It's a crownless quartz Omega ultra thin DeVille. I love its size and proportions and and it is amazing in its 1980s gold watch glory. THis is 1980s doctor fashion at its utmost.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## rickvarnadoe

The latest just in from evanisrushin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

Ranger









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Cheap n cheerful









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Bradtothebones

❄🐟


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

Zeroedout said:


> Bremont Solo at the moment...


The chapter ring on your Bremont really sets off the dial. Love it.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dboulders

Crappy pic but I was going through my watch box yesterday and saw this guy hasn't gotten any love in months. I intend to wear it for a week or two. She needs to breathe!


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classique on Atelier del Sur light grey calfskin strap:


----------



## Olyeller68

Second day










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## YourseIf

My construction site Hamilton









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko pilot


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Star WZ0011DV:


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphinia bronze 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103 ST C on UteWatchCo


----------



## Aggie88

deepsea03 said:


> Sinn 103 ST C on UteWatchCo


Great photos! Love the Sinn.


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Seiko 5









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Wolfsatz

Wolf by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Wowsa!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## georgegervin44

TGIF!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Did a strap change on my Freddie.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ronkatct

Binger with my new Real Croc strap. Strap was bought on Amazon and it is listed as real croc. It looks nice.


----------



## Trevelyan77

Lum Tec Combat B. End of my workday.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Mkii Hellion.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatabagel

I have on my 1969 Seiko LordMatic with a TV dial.

I haven't worn it in a while, and was actually thinking of selling it. But now that it's on my wrist, I kind of want it to stay in my collection.


----------



## ronkatct

My new Seiko 5 arrived this afternoon. After fudding around resizing the bracelet, I got it sized right. It is easier once I get the hang of removing links, but the first 3 links were a pain. I switched from Binger to Seiko. New toy. Watch is great looking and priced right to boot at $80 before sales tax. Free shipping and Japan model as well.


----------



## YourseIf

Steinhart









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith El Primero FLY-BACK


----------



## somyp

Rolex datejust


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## CMY21




----------



## Trevelyan77

That's really noice! 
I've been eyeballing the black bezel date reference 3210.50, but had not seen one where the date is at 6 . What's the reference for this?


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

Loreo hulk on green seat belt strap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Lets try this out............


----------



## BerutoSenpai




----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

S100 Today.

Wishing you all a happy & productive week.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

My 5 year old and I showing off our new limited edition pieces last night before dinner.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

These are from yesterday, but its still on my wrist. ;-)


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II 42


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman


----------



## 41Mets

This arrived via trade. I just need to decide if I love it or want to sell it. BUT, it's fun playing with strap options!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## samael_6978

New watch
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Tapatalk test


----------



## omeglycine

Jeep99dad said:


> Batman


Congrats on the new BLNR! How are you liking the jubilee? I still have a few more months to wait on my Pepsi.


----------



## ronkatct

New Seiko 5. Wore it on Saturday, Sunday, and today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

omeglycine said:


> Congrats on the new BLNR! How are you liking the jubilee? I still have a few more months to wait on my Pepsi.


Thank you very much I still can't believe it's mine. I love how it wears, so much better than the oyster but I admit i was not as much a fan of it aesthetically speaking. But now that I have it, I also admit it's grown on me quite a bit. I like it on my wrist more than I expected. I will likely look for a used oyster to have both options at some point.


----------



## babermac

couldn't post this yesterday so here it is! still wearing the Solar Tuna today


----------



## JonS1967

Starting off the week with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Bradtothebones

Don't wake the beast


----------



## eatabagel

Back with the Cartier, this time with brown ostrich leg. It's become my daily.


----------



## MrZeke

1 Peter 3:5


----------



## Zeroedout

Heading home after an unusually brutal Monday....


----------



## jeffrx

It's almost Tuesday...









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith FLY-BACK


----------



## YourseIf

Khaki









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

The one that started it all for me.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Pic was taken yesterday but wore it again today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## PRabbit

Good to get a little sunshine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Bradtothebones

Seiko SNA411 on EO strap


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Uzernaime

What else?


----------



## afechete

Deep Tech black 
Just sized it and started wearing it


----------



## schumacher62

36mm nigel cabourn.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## hun23

Flieger on today


----------



## Jeep99dad

The BLNR again for me... I'm in love


----------



## ronkatct

Orient Star


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Second newest piece. I like it a lot but dont love it. I got a good price on it new so I'm glad I picked it up.


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Jeep99dad said:


> The BLNR again for me... I'm in love


I use to not like the Jubilee at all. Like hate it and would never wear it. Then I went to well its not that bad to it looks okay, and now; I LOVE IT!


----------



## franco60

Pelagos LHD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Westsideecodrive said:


> I use to not like the Jubilee at all. Like hate it and would never wear it. Then I went to well its not that bad to it looks okay, and now; I LOVE IT!


I can relate. I didn't like jubilee except on more traditional less sporty models. I know they are good bracelets but didn't think it suited the more sporty cases as well. 
Well it wears amazing which I expected but i also now like how it looks on me. 
That said I'm gonna look for a used oyster and have both long term


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Zeroedout

Bremont Solo at the moment...


----------



## tantric

Latest acquisition and it's a cracker!


----------



## Watch401




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fastfras

Omega


----------



## warsh

The super fantastic Borealis Adraga blue dial!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spadon

Blue Monta


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Blej0323

Seiko tuna SBBN031 on Seiko's surprisingly comfortable rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77

Seiko for dinner time









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA33


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Horos

Citizen Cosmotron









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## civiclx




----------



## iddaka

Wilk Cognatic Bronze









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone




----------



## JohnM67

OS all week.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still honeymooning with Batman


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravyboat6969




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt

IMG 1883




__
srmdalt


__
Jun 19, 2020


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## threno

On my wrist today:


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JSM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Mid day switch to the new guy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Coke and a beer.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter

Still got the Amphibia 110909 but now with the Barton Silicone Elite!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Some Canadian content seems appropriate for today.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Planet Ocean today


----------



## riceknight

Bronze Longines Avigation Type A7


----------



## eatabagel

Recently been dailying a Cartier. But today I wanted something sportier.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally BeerOclock cheers


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Jazzmaster

The flyback function will come in handy for timing the steaks on the grill this evening...


----------



## Nikrnic

Planet Ocean.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog

New today after 20+ years of lust...
Thankfully my wife said yes much quicker!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 710844


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ronkatct

Relax. I haven't used it in a while due to having to stay at home.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Benrus Type II, Class A MIL-W-50717 (1973) on Kizzi repro of NASA's 1970s SEB12100030-210.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

View media item 338137


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Dagaz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

A little Sinn action today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Trevelyan77

Citizen at work.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Wishing I was in Daytona Beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter

My new Citizen BM8180 on a Barton Leather NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Axios Ocean Gulf.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

I think I'll always be amazed by this 3 dimensional dial...










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AutomaticTime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Batman


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Last day in the office before celebrating the holiday weekend here. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ronkatct

Brothers from a different father


----------



## Zeroedout

Schaumburg Classico 40mm automatic......keeping me occupied and entertained while waiting for a prescription to get filled. Yet another of the many perks this hobby and these forums offer. Pfft...the poor saps around me are twiddling their thumbs or doing inconsequential, meaningless tasks on their phones. Me? I'm taking pics of a watch and composing a post that will live forever in the annals of "Watchuseek".

Guess it's pretty obvious who the cool guy in the room is. Bahahaha


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

One of my favorite "go-to" pieces.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Paul Ramon




----------



## Nikrnic

Polar in Florida

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0091 'Fugu':


----------



## StanleyInquisition

My daily wear! You can see the scratches on the bezel and dial.


----------



## Goose 104

BB58


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thempm

Today's instrument of choice


----------



## Ed.YANG

Well
it's been a Jubilee Juli ... July I mean




































😅😁😁😁😅​


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## afechete

Happy Holidays to everyone


----------



## jovani




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## dalstott

Chronoswiss Lunar Chronograph CH2573


----------



## DCOmegafan

This gets more wrist time than any of my others.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx

Probably my current favorite watch, the Pelagos









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NYSCOTTY

WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS WEBSITE ?!!


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Tanjecterly

Some days like today when it's a 100 degrees Fahrenheit, you are happy with a grab and go. This, for instance, is my Citizen so called Ray Mears watch.


----------



## thecuborican

Tanjecterly said:


> View attachment 15331507
> Some days like today when it's a 100 degrees Fahrenheit, you are happy with a grab and go. This, for instance, is my Citizen so called Ray Mears watch.


What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

thecuborican said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That, my friend, is a Haveston canvas strap. I believe the 1943 version. That one seems to go well with many black dialed watches.


----------



## 59yukon01

Finally our pool is open!


----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII at the moment


----------



## 41Mets

Triton coral red

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## threno

A 1967 Bulova Accutron Astronaut GMT, cal. 214 - my birth-year watch,


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77

Traded up for dinner.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## srmdalt

ball wrist 2




__
srmdalt


__
Jun 6, 2020


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Close to a full moon & July 4th, so my slick version of a "moon watch": Zenith Class 4 El Primero 02.0500.400 on Kizzi repro of NASA's 1980s SEB12100030-210.


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZM-73

Gigandet


----------



## Relo60

Saturday cheers👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wysanz




----------



## jovani




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JohnM67

A change for the afternoon:


----------



## BerutoSenpai




----------



## docvail

Headed out today with the NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on BOR bracelet.

Y'all enjoy a safe holiday weekend!









Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

* Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Tanjecterly

Happy Fourth!


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JonS1967

Happy 4th!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy 4th of July


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Aggie88

41Mets said:


> Triton coral red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that watch...and it would look great with my William (Bill) Murray golf shirt!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Aggie88 said:


> Love that watch...and it would look great with my William (Bill) Murray golf shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How about these from my hike today? 
Would look great with that shirt. I have one maroon polo that would match


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grafiz

Mondaine Stop2Go

Happy 4th!


----------



## Goose 104

Lorier Neptune today.


----------



## mnf67

IWC Ingenieur for July 4th:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Pro Trek Lite










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## austex

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Zeroedout

Edit: sincere apologies if anyone noticed a pic of a knife attached to this reply. Mods, I'm not even sure how it got there but I removed it as soon as I saw it.

Opted for the two-tone Omega all day today, which kinda surprises me because I have a watch that's much more "patriotic" (in terms of color) that I intended to wear for the holiday...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pool fun today and the Explorer II was the perfect companion


----------



## mrplow25




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350618


----------



## pvflyer

Luv this guy, not expensive but it looks like million bucks.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Happy 4th of July my American friends!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77

Citizen for the night time hours









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton today.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Celebrating July 4th w/local Senate Beer & my only USA-made watch: Lord Elgin w/780 movement (on modern Di-Modell strap), originally given to a U.S. Steel employee "For 40 years of loyal and faithful service" in February 1964.


----------



## FBMJ

Today with my smallest

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver 








MSR-002-3S


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## watchinho

Quarts trident, as you can see this watch has been through alot lol









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999

6E5B8DBA-85B3-42AE-9DC0-02D9BE4C9D31 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Tonputter

Ingersoll Sealion


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Spadon

Zeroedout said:


> Edit: sincere apologies if anyone noticed a pic of a knife attached to this reply. Mods, I'm not even sure how it got there but I removed it as soon as I saw it.
> 
> Opted for the two-tone Omega all day today, which kinda surprises me because I have a watch that's much more "patriotic" (in terms of color) that I intended to wear for the holiday...
> View attachment 15333545
> View attachment 15333546
> View attachment 15333547


Great pictures.....this is a Beautiful Omega!!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toy's ----------- Vintage Seiko 5 Moon Phase

FULL MOON TONITE !! ------ BEWARE !!!*


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K03































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine today

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## dalstott

YEMA Yachtingraf Croisière Valjoux 7736


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have great Sunday everyone


















6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday cheers😊🙏🏼😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 15334026


what watch is that? Concord?


----------



## Rosarito




----------



## TimeDilation

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph Grey/Silver 44mm


----------



## El-Duderino

My girlfriend said this combo is "too matchy" but I think it's about perfect. I may or may not also be wearing a gold t-shirt.

Ski U Mah!


----------



## RobMc




----------



## Riveredger

Seiko Sunday in Asbury Park, NJ









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe

BerutoSenpai said:


> what watch is that? Concord?


Codek Spiral


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Moroz




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88

Walking my tripod Wallace


----------



## neilziesing

1956 Breitling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Amphibia 110695


----------



## Trevelyan77

Green Alpinist









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Divers 65 40mm.


----------



## inf1d3l

this mellow fellow


----------



## thempm

Easing into Monday with this


----------



## iddaka

My favorite 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Glencoe

*







*


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby JNT L40


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## JD10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex

TAG Heuer Monaco... on a genuine OEM TAG Heuer rubber strap.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dean.i.could

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tonputter

Simple but effective !


----------



## PowerChucker

New OVM on beautiful royal blue seatbelt Nato. With rolling thunder in the background as this storm rolls in. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD




----------



## Seven Bacon




----------



## Izlatin

Transocean









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

J.D.B. said:


>


Ebony and ivory?


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THErest




----------



## HMR170

Wearing my poor man's Aqua Terra today.


----------



## PowerChucker

HMR170 said:


> Wearing my poor man's Aqua Terra today.
> View attachment 15336304


I love Certina! I miss my DS Action Diver! Been trying to find a good used one. I had a couple DS Podiums too. Very nice brand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Triple 6 from 1986.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

For timing my burgers


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 350624


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## RSDA




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevarad

Seiko flightmaster









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen


----------



## bigclive2011

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that is one stunning watch!!


----------



## Spadon

HMR170 said:


> Wearing my poor man's Aqua Terra today.
> View attachment 15336304


Nice watch! I have 2 Certina watches. DS-8 Moonphase and DS-2 Chronograph....super accurate both wear great!


----------



## jovani

today WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## Calumets




----------



## BreitlingAggie

Just wishing I was at Daytona for real. This will have to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Space watch


----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB bronze on the SCURFA rubber Paul made for it specifically. Great fit and wears great. Makes for a great summer combo.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Stowa Marine Classic Roman with Roman clock in the background.


----------



## J.D.B.

Same module as the 7900 in a 6900 case, too.


----------



## lildrgn

Maranez Tao, delivered yesterday. Pardon the smudge on the minute hand!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the G-Shock GW6900 tonight. For under $100 new, atomic and solar.... no brainer.


----------



## stbob

_GWG1000-1A3_


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-5


----------



## matt.barham2

Seiko Monster! 3rd gen. Love it! Little rainbow from the nearby window.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

This strap is really doing it for me


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## lildrgn

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Time to get you a matching pen pouch.








I have a messenger bag and facemasks from the company, Rickshaw Bagworks, and they make good stuff.


----------



## Trevelyan77

Headed to bed









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

seikosha hattori movement timex.


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

The cliff face...


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Ginseng108

Seiko Prospex LX SNR033 GMT


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## YourseIf

On a panatine zulu









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Zeroedout

So happy to have a Bremont back in my rotation. This turned out to be the perfect knockabout watch for me during my "working" hours, when I'm usually most likely to put a scuff or scratch on a watch. I'm sold on their hardened steel and sapphire, love the TripTik case design, the fairly relaxed, casual style and the "crispness" in their details...


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Kermit is in the house!!


----------



## J969

Tutima Airport (don't mind the date).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tonputter

Bit of glow


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdbrick

1950 e
Elgin









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Don't pull this one out of the case near enough .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Isbjornen AA23


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ZM-73

Timex IQ


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## stevarad

Vostok...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## dean.i.could

Sunny day at the office









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77

Ready for work.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

New strap


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Batman


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Newly arrived


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Rosarito

My new "affordable" arrived today. Pretty impressed.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

New addition to the blind watch collection.


----------



## hun23

Speedy Thursday


----------



## tommy_boy

Shark on Shark


----------



## DonLuis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

Scurfa D1-500 on Shark Mesh. With the pup in the backyard. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Ordered this from a Japan-based dealer on March 18th and it finally arrived today! Seller was a champ, DHL & US Customs the culprits, but all is forgiven in these insane times now that it's here!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex tonight


----------



## 41Mets

The darker side









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 71951776


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword from Armed Forces Collection


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 360turbo




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Radiolarian

Just got this Citizen Brycen super titanium. Charging it up.


----------



## FBMJ

Unique black ORD DEPT Waltham

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870

Just got this today. Wow, great dial and size!!


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## maxpowerman

Hasn't left the wrist since it came in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia dual tone mod.












































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Ottone

Blue on blue danube😀🎷😀


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Flieger Friday wirh the IWC Spitfire Chrono on a DrunkArtStraps made of USAF canvas


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## dean.i.could

Vacation starts today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

🙂😊😷Friday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## hannibal smith

One of my employees got the watch bug, after seeing me wearing cool watches. He showed up with this Omega. That's me on the right with my awesome Zodiac.

He's a lefty (watch or right wrist) that's why the photo is confusing


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flymore

Breitling SO


----------



## JonS1967

Another shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Haven't worn this one in a long time.......guess I'll give it the weekend.


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this Hecla titanium. 
Finally the weekend  Cheers


----------



## Rojote




----------



## jenyang

A late night moment with the recently acquired Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## ZM-73

San Martin bronze diver


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bounce




----------



## Barge




----------



## ffritz

Right now, Archimede Outdoor 41 on a super cheap blue seat belt nato strap.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JohnM67

Just arrived:


----------



## iddaka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Browny Blue Watch

PAM 510, probably my most comfortable daily wear.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Squale Saturday


----------



## abkdt41

Sunny day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday🙂😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## merl

This new one









Instagram: watcher40


----------



## Tanjecterly

Helson SM 300 on a hot day.


----------



## RobMc

I mean, it's not mine, but I tried it on at a jeweler near me. I didn't ask price.


----------



## Samwatch

Yema Flygraf today...










Have a nice weekend!
Michael


----------



## J969

Breitling superOcean 44mm. One of my favorite watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maylebox




----------



## Goose 104

Advisor right now.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## singularityseven

Vero x WindUp Granite 38mm


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## PRabbit

Just purchased this very morning. Never thought I'd get over my 'dislike' of Rolex. But I guess we all live with some contradictions.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780


----------



## JonS1967

Today's choice. Switched from Croc strap to rubber for the hot summer weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Calumets




----------



## iddaka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## Mr Auto

Have a great Sunday


----------



## deepsea03

Thought The Mrs and I would brave the local farmers market this morning


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Explorer II since yesterday afternoon. I really love this watch.


----------



## MAD777

Stuhrling Sunday










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

They call him NIGHTRIDER!!

LOVE this fella but dont wear it much in the summer. But I always feel like a million bucks when I wear it for some reason. So gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Goose 104

BB58 in the sun 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Again.....


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Botta Uno on a tricolor Nato.


----------



## hun23

Seiko diver on today


----------



## Spadon

SMPc


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 007_Omega

A little dirty, slightly too small strap for springbars, and ready for action. I suppose a certain spy might I approve but regardless I certainly do.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## El-Duderino

Grilling and chronographs go together like...well, beer, grilling, and chronographs.

Cheers!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Oyster perpetual 39mm


----------



## chris2611

Union Belisar Sport date


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ending the weekend with the all black SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## RobMc




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## maylebox

My new Sinns have been dominating my wrist for the past 2 months but some watches can only stay in the box so long before being called upon.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Heimdallr Promaster


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 41Mets

Triton today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets

Small is beautiful...


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## Mr Auto

Wishing you all a productive week ahead.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex BLNR today


----------



## MAD777

EDIFICE sliderule









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## afechete

Speedmaster today


----------



## Relo60

Monday blues,JLC Polaris no date😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## El-Duderino

Picked up my blue BB58 over lunch. Really liking the look. It's a subdued blue without being too boring.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Zelos Thresher 500m GMT meteorite.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Zeroedout

Hi-time to head home and call it a day...

And yet, I'm sitting in my car taking pics of my watch. Who's got a copy of the support group meeting schedule?


----------



## Badblood32

Field khaki auto 38 today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Transocean Chronograph today...


----------



## weklund




----------



## 41Mets

Rgm first time this week. Wore it on a hike. It is massive after not having worn it for a bit


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spadon

Not Speedy Tuesday yet....but here it is


----------



## JonS1967

Starting the week with this.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog

My newly arrived Guinand...


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm still enjoying the Norqain Adventure Sport 
Almost put it up for sale to help fund the blue Tudor BB58... but may just hang on to it


----------



## YourseIf

So far it's survived rafting, 33' cliff diving, and 4 wheeling. Carefree quartz









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650547


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback Bronze


----------



## Speedy B

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm still enjoying the Norqain Adventure Sport
> Almost put it up for sale to help fund the blue Tudor BB58... but may just hang on to it


Can you run a 5k in 21 min? Norqain was doing a contest. If you could, you would post a pic of your time for a chance to win on their site.

Love the norqain watches. She's a beaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jfwund




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Megalobyte

bigclive2011 said:


> Now that is one stunning watch!!


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue


----------



## silverwind2712

new hirsch rubber strap!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## 41Mets

Looking at a custom combat strap so trying some straps I have to get a sense of colors I like 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

Just a spot of desk diving today.


----------



## 59yukon01

Was going to switch but.......


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on SCURFA rubber


----------



## afechete

New arrival from Germany


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## srmdalt

Sinn6




__
srmdalt


__
Jul 8, 2020


----------



## Jtskuse

Just unboxed this beauty today


----------



## 41Mets

This is my Europelli strap that originally had blue stitching but that I sent back to Drew to have him put on a more neutral stitch that had some red tone to it so that I could use it with the new Dial and then potentially have some flexibility to use with some other watchers down the line.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko G757!

It spent years of sitting in a dark desk drawer. Yesterday, I finally got its circuits running again.


----------



## maylebox

U50 today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST2505


----------



## Perseverence

Sinn EZM-12.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13

NaviWorld









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader


----------



## CFK-OB

Sinn.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pojo1806

I'm kinda into it...


----------



## jovani




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dmitri76




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## El-Duderino

Been awhile since this one has seen any wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Just arrived. Seiko SRQ031 LE Chronograph commemorating the 55th anniversary of their first chronograph in 1964.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Chrono-Felix on Bonklip.


----------



## Spadon

Today Christopher Ward


----------



## hun23

Pilot today


----------



## 41Mets

More photos tonight

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Stowa


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 8684-2


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.
















Today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Longines 1973 Heritage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka

"Grand" Day today
Cloudy weather brought out the dial pattern better I felt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## schumacher62

Greats Bayman


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## FoMoST

Not Blingy or flashy. But probably the most durable watch ive ever owned. so its my work day go to. Its got that Atomic time goin for it..Solar powered too. Can pull up to 3g's lol. 200m dive.

(Aviators watch) Casio GW-A1000D Tough Movement.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Badblood32

Alpy today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Udedokei

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Mets theme here with your blue dial GS! Absolutely stunning. #sellwilponssell


----------



## 41Mets

Udedokei said:


> Love the Mets theme here with your blue dial GS! Absolutely stunning. #sellwilponssell


Well it is red and blue, but yes, sell Wilpons sell . And sell it to the damn highest bidder, please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Udedokei

41Mets said:


> Well it is red and blue, but yes, sell Wilpons sell . And sell it to the damn highest bidder, please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100%


----------



## El-Duderino

Desk diving at home today.


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this in a while.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

Corgeut


----------



## mnf67

Ingenieur today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Vanguard

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200716/5ae82ed9bf7480cdfed6bb5d6366ce88.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Classique


----------



## Seabee1

Is it too big for my paw? I think it is, then I think it isn't, doggone if I can decide


----------



## stbob

_GMWB5000G-2 _


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 41Mets

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 15350984
> 
> 
> Is it too big for my paw? I think it is, then I think it isn't, doggone if I can decide


It's the angle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Strap change. Still desk diving though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Marathon GSAR.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Got a Marinemaster!


----------



## DeepThought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Explorer


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## chris2611

Damasko dc80


----------



## eatabagel

At work with my vintage Omega Constellation today.


----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## Westsideecodrive

My Bad Ass Rose Gold buddy showed up today!!!


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok 420B06S


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZM-73

Casio META Psychedelia 








Auto-light


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRN




----------



## Calumets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Seiko SNE497 or the "Tuna Lite" on a brown nato strap for a vintage look.
























Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Bugster




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

ZM-73 said:


> Casio META Psychedelia
> View attachment 15351572
> 
> Auto-light
> View attachment 15351573


That is cool!


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jovani




----------



## ZM-73

Seabee1 said:


> That is cool!


Thanks. Didn't have instructions when I got it. Luckily there is a good YouTube video about it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## househalfman




----------



## atlbbqguy

Same watch, different strap....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Hail Hydra!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Black Bay 41 eta. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Winfield in its natural environment.









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BRN

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 15352380


Love it. Your watch dial reminds me of the Endurance from Interstellar!


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

MM300


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Badblood32

King turtle today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Oyster perpetual


----------



## AzHadEnuf

SBGM221


----------



## govdubspeedgo

just arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean.i.could

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Good Ole Raketa Perpetual
Too lazy to set date and day


----------



## atlbbqguy

abkdt41 said:


> Hail Hydra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ja Herr Schmidt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris2611




----------



## Kurt Behm

Bedat Dual-Time...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjuice




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maithree

Hard to choose, went with the monster.


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Scale

Glashütte Spezichron from 1978 - my birthday year 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

I love the smell of fresh cut grass in the morning. It smells like...victory


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## ronkatct

Seiko 5


----------



## Tanjecterly

Helson SM300 blue on a Scurfa rubber.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

Something different...




GlennO said:


> New thread....


[/QUOTE]


GlennO said:


> New thread....





GlennO said:


> New thread....


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko G757


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BREMONT Broadsword, Armed Forces Collection, Her Majesty's Armed Forces on this lovely Saturday









I met a British gentleman yesterday, at the local Bremont AD, who had this ROYAL MARINES II, an exclusive Military Edtion of the Broadsword, available to be bought by past and presently serving Royal Marines only. He noticed my watch, then smiled and said "Nice watch!" I asked him about his, then he took it off and showed me. It features the Royal Marine colours on the subdial at 6 o'clock, a subdued "ROYAL MARINES" at 12 o'clock and the corps' crest engraved on a closed caseback. I wish I had a picture of the case back.

The regular model, like mine, has a subdued "HMAF" (Her Majesty's Armed Forces), and "LONDON" on the subdial at 6 o'clock.



An honor to meet this gentleman, and somehow made the watch I have feel even more special!

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## stbob

Currently have a Wiha 96018 on order, the one on the left needs some adjustment... 🔧










_215.30.40.20.03.001 / GMWB5000G-2_


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## afechete

Out swimming with the Alpina


----------



## rfortson

I'm having a hard time taking this off.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Badblood32

Turtle









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## octoberallover

Just got this Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap (sand stripe, red stitching) for my BB58, and so far I'm really pleased with how well it matches the watch and how comfortable it feels on the wrist.


----------



## deepsea03

Trip to the hardware store


----------



## 41Mets

Rgm to hike

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

The father of quartz chronographs

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

A two KonTiki day. Started with this one.









Then I put the Milanese bracelet back on the Chrono for the summer heat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## gshock626




----------



## guspech750

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## chris2611

still...


----------



## inf1d3l

oldies are getting a workout today


----------



## A.J




----------



## ZM-73

Maverick


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## incogsix

3227


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## 41Mets

GS today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## tantric




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Sunday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AAH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## 59yukon01

So hot we're always at the pool.


----------



## Spunwell

Farer universal on perlon today


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

1st half










Second half










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex TW2P75400


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## hozburun

Hi...










LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## Tanjecterly

About the only thing that brings me pleasure when facing the daily grind on Monday morning.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## chris2611

Union glashutte belisar sport date


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Vacation!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

My Pepsi homage... 🏄‍♂️








_SRPA21_


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarito

:-D









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Still rocking it









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby at the beach again this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

now on bracelet with lume glow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 360turbo




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## maylebox




----------



## matt.barham2

Royale with a Hadley Roma strap 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Pongster




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## copan

Looks bigger on the photo


----------



## JonS1967

Super KonTiki chronograph today.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sidders54

Closest I will get to an Aqua Terra


----------



## Arclite

Desk diving with a Gen II Monster on a Luff Elastico


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex

Speedy Tuesday! In an Uncle Seiko 1171 with Omega clasp


----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

A bit of hiking


----------



## rosetwig

Damasko DA36!









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy speedy Tuesday from me and le cafe homies









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## samael_6978

I took a picture this morning and forgot to post it









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Granges today. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_215.30.40.20.03.001_


----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P276


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ck13

Willard redux









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## av8tor86

Sangin Instruments Dark Merlin on a ZuluAlpha Strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Evening walk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Russ1965

This old Chariot:


----------



## Ottone




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecruz




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sigel22

Casio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jkpa

Live from the home office


----------



## jovani




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rebes




----------



## johnny_b2

Vratislavia

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Kurt Behm

GlennO said:


> New thread....





Estradagy said:


> Ramblin' on this Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Just got my Aqualand back, fresh from service.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

doesn't seem to leave my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris2611

Damasko DK11


----------



## J.D.B.




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST2505


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## cattusmaru

It's a Ball on Weds









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Seiko diver









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## roy.erlich36

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Twin Rocks


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Nighthawk Havana


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

EXP2 on DAS


----------



## anrex




----------



## xpiotos52

STEINHART


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RSDA

Freestyle Shark Classic on a Eulit Perlon.

Sometimes simple is good. Virtually weightless.


----------



## xpiotos52

ANOTHER FAVOURITE :


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## franco60

New (to me) SLA017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

I've been so preoccupied with King and Grand Seiko lately I'd almost forgot how much I enjoy this one.


----------



## Upstater

My daily wear the last few months. It's the perfect WFH size for me these days.


----------



## BillTX

Dressed it up today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incogsix

SRPD93


----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## househalfman




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atlbbqguy

Same.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## panos_ioannou

Love this


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Took the BLNR to shop and eat Greek food in Tarpon Springs


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Speedy B

My son gave this to me today..


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Terra Cielo Mare Orienteering BP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This one.

This time of day in this room gets the best photos of watch dials.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

*HAMILTON*
Gonna run the Hami for a coupla days.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cmchong77

Old watch, new shoes ..


----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## deepsea03

114300


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## johnny_b2

ML Pontos

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Today is my first day with the Alsta Nautoscaph Superautomatic, a re-issue of a watch from the 1975 film _Jaws_. In the famous words of Chief Brody "You're gonna need a bigger boat watch box"


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Brought the BIG Guy out ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

15007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## El-Duderino

Grilling some brats for lunch.


----------



## Glencoe

Midday switch


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla titanium today


----------



## Jeep99dad

50Fathoms said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## drew_ja

Lorier Neptune v3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx

Wrong date, of course









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris for Friday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Reverso










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Vioviv

Russ1965 said:


>


Sweet RW! Love the clean dial and font. Would love to know the model number & year ...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

SKX007, good for a rainy day.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

seiko premier kinetic perpetual









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

*AEVIG Valkyr...







*Modern "70's " style & just lovely to wear.


----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mchilese

Two triumphs of British styling. Tudor Fastrider and Jaguar XF-R.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS

The so called Bumble Bee.


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing my Doxa 1200T Professional today so far


----------



## Spunwell

U1


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Seiko Speedy today. Lotta watch for around $100

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## omeglycine

Tracked down an oem bracelet for my Mockingbird. Was an adventure in patience I mostly failed in getting the endlinks fitted correctly and sizing the strange pin and internal collar, but in the end happy with the result lol.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Brey17

I freaking love my Deauville.


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday Reverso Tribute to 1931 and Tribute to Coleman Hawkins, one of the greatest tenor saxophonists:


----------



## xj4sonx

. 









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## deepsea03

Sausage & Mac-n-Cheese - a house favorite


----------



## Perseverence

Marathon GSAR for the day (offroad, picnic, hike) and Oak & Oscar Sandford for the evening (dinner).









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex Linear Chronograph T2P275


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Not right now as it's almost 12:30am but this was on my wrist the last couple days


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevelyan77

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Tanjecterly

Some days you wear automatics and others you wear quartz. Some days you wear bracelets or on hot summer days, canvas or rubber. This is one of those days.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Sunday all 
Enjoying a little time by the pool and intercoastal


----------



## system11

Grail obtained - JLC Futurematic!


----------



## YourseIf

The red tint is from an umbrella









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Sunday funday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## johnnyfunk

Dan Henry 1964.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## warsh

Zenith Defy

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Willard X









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## FBMJ

30t2


----------



## d2lu

birthday present on the 26, love it. Will write more about it when I have a real connection.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Russ1965

This ol' thing:


----------



## Roningrad

The old flame revived after the Cyclops removal mod.


----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure MK I Mecha-Quartz


----------



## wristroll13

someone please help me get information on this! Cornavin vintage









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

reflecting on the Hulk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tanjecterly

Axios Ironclad on a very hot day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka

Change up since this baby got new socks.......the original NDC strap.


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## aguila9

Just received my new Zelos hunter green Thresher. Lousy pic due to the reflection.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## thecuborican

Marathon GSAR 
Pic from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today I took a relatively long trip to Long Island to pick up a once used inflatable kayak for a fairly reasonable price. Believe it or not, inflatable kayaks are like Disinfectant wipes and Lysol spray these days. In any case, one of my favorite views in the world is on the Verrazano bridge. So here's a picture of my Triton as I go over the bridge.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Almost 2 weeks old. Waiting on a new strap to arrive today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS

Mohave. A few hours old...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## stbob

_GMWB5000G-2_


----------



## Tyler McKay

GlennO said:


> New thread....


Mother Road Collection by Sangamon Watches


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES HydroConquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## docvail

NTH Azores v.2 prototype in Jamaica...










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Tetra Fidelio


----------



## Jean1888

Borealis


----------



## Pongster




----------



## bearwithwatch

Boldr Mustang VK64


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## xpiotos52

Vintage RICOH this cold Tuesday here in OZ.


----------



## xpiotos52

jovani said:


>


Absolutely stunning dial ,just love it !


----------



## John Frum




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

you are not your watch


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## atlbbqguy

Another Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Like most days, I got in my car and just started driving it ended up heading down to the beach. I wasn't prepared to "go to the beach" but my intention was just to walk along the boardwalk or Ocean Avenue. So I did that and then made my way down onto the beach because it wasn't very busy and walked along the ocean for about a half hour. It was gorgeous and refreshing.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54

For the money it takes some beating


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Rammus




----------



## jovani




----------



## Cincifan

Seiko SRP641 WITH new Strapcode PVD Hexad Bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa yellow DiverOne


----------



## loganben

One of a kind Zelos Hammerhead yellow/low temp timascus (titanium damascus) prototype 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.
















Today... for Speedy Tuesday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dieselk

My Aqua Terra

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## Dieselk

Another pic of my Aqua Terra

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## rickpal14

3 day old NTH Devilray 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Nikrnic said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


About my favorite Rolex

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## smashie




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Olyeller68

This










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Radiolarian

Double time, but only single time since only one is currently running


----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure again.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## stevarad

Poljot 3133, made in USSR









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wolfhead

Aqua terra worldtimer on Erika's strap


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## FatalException

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

My Tudor and my Jaaaaag 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## JD10

Gotta track that heart rate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos

SRQ029J1 little bit high case but awesome finish


----------



## YevKasem

Vintage Seiko on new shoes.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DarthVedder




----------



## swissra




----------



## govdubspeedgo

hasn't really left my wrist since I got it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onebrokecollector

Just took out of box 15min ago. Had to rush to get my pics of my newest baby. (I'm in love)


----------



## indygreg

govdubspeedgo said:


> hasn't really left my wrist since I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's is dis? I love it!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

This 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

indygreg said:


> What's is dis? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk











Introducing: The Seiko Prospex SPB143, SPB145, SPB147, And SPB149 Interpretations Of Seiko's First Diver


Shut up and take my money.




www.hodinkee.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex Waterbury TW2R38200


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Spunwell

Nine1One today


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My sarx035

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## atlbbqguy

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## statuswan

Yacht-master 37mm 









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## TheHun

Sumo


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin Blue in Jamaica.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T professional on Zodiac tropic.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Vulcain Cricket World Timer.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Alpinist today









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## jesprocess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Blue Citizen. Stunning in bright sunlight. Less so here with indoor light.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy tantalizing Thursday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarisminor




----------



## Nevets750

Borealis Estoril









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karar




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 71721584


----------



## Robotaz

xpiotos52 said:


> Vintage RICOH this cold Tuesday here in OZ.
> View attachment 15368005


That is very cool. Don't think I've seen one of those. And I've seen a lot!


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Timing some cedar plank salmon on the grill


----------



## 41Mets

Afternoon and night


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Robotaz said:


> That is very cool. Don't think I've seen one of those. And I've seen a lot!


If I remember correctly, when I tried to research the watch, the info I came up showed the Ricoh (watch) company only lasted something like 4 years- not sure whether my memory is doing me right !
Of course Ricoh are renowned for their high quality small cameras. Not sure if this was any help.


----------



## Trevelyan77

New acquisition. Had to size it and wear it for the evening.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Moon watch for work today.








Put this Eterna back on the bracelet to change it up and for the hot weather. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

I've gone Back to The Future with my wristwear today:


----------



## Canuck705

JR Aquascope Dual Crown


----------



## ZM-73

San Martin


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cattusmaru

This watch hypnotized me to wear it...


----------



## inf1d3l

patina


----------



## xpiotos52

Victorinox workhorse ..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby...again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShdwFX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03

116610LV


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## swissra




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy #ilfreccione Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## DTDiver

Helson Sharkdiver...









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## brrrdn

IWC MARK XV =]


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## IAmScott

This guy:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## liwang22

Summer watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## MrZeke

This beauty just came in today!









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## babbsky

This one came from full service. new crown, crystal and leather racing strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## swissra




----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pneuby

a 5


----------



## pneuby

heyBJK, I don't recognize the icon on. What watch is that?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## PAM-SNOB

You know it's gonna be a good Saturday when your watch and slides match by sheer accident!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## jovani




----------



## thewatchidiot

Hamilton Pulsar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Thundercat? ️️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

pneuby said:


> heyBJK, I don't recognize the icon on. What watch is that?


Axios Ironclad (Deep Blue).


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Again today










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## liwang22

OP39 again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## Olyeller68

Just put the bracelet on this one so I'll be wearing it the rest of the day.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JonS1967

Chillin' at home... what else can you do in a pandemic?... with this awesome Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

During and after a hike 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual Calendar


----------



## swissra




----------



## CFK-OB

GP


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Bullhead


----------



## Izlatin

Ball on the beach









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## roybiv99

Seiko Machina Sportiva SNAF85P1
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

o/


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Rotaz

Another Sunday funday bringing out the big boy (well at least to me).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Art Collector

Enjoying a lazy Sunday with our one week old. The 1,000 foot water resistance of my Lake Superior Monster comes in handy in case there are any spills, although one inch of water resistance is all I really need!


----------



## daveolson5

Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

6105.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

My Zelos Horizons.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 360turbo




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umutaydogan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Citizen taken in bright sunlight. It sparkles.


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

My high school is having a outdoor graduation ceremony tonight. I'm singing the national anthem. Everyone can only bring two guests, they will be sitting in groups of three on the football field socially distanced and masks. This way they have the experience of an in person graduation ceremony before they go to college.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Right now...just parked. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jah

My new Datejust!!!


----------



## swissra




----------



## incogsix

SRPD93 getting a splash


----------



## JLS36

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

My Coke is now a Pepsi


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## mrlau

Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

Almost sold this beauty last week. So glad I changed my mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## srmdalt




----------



## bearwithwatch

Heimdallr Sharkey Promaster


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki tonight.









Then something possessed me to swing to the chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

fish70 said:


> o/
> 
> View attachment 15377165


Nice! Love this watch. Are you enjoying it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Art Collector said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday with our one week old. The 1,000 foot water resistance of my Lake Superior Monster comes in handy in case there are any spills, although one inch of water resistance is all I really need!
> View attachment 15377251


Congratulations on the beautiful bambino!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jhdscript

Today i owned my *Fortis Classic Cosmonauts*. A very nice swiss made chronograph with good time keeping. A great toolwatch


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## A.J




----------



## swissra




----------



## jovani




----------



## Yaz

Back to Geneva

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Solarisminor

I am hoping to pick up my NTM Bremont Alt1C-C today,if I get the time to go to the PO.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## supawabb

Now


Later


----------



## atlbbqguy

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back in CLT and back to the "work from home" office, with the Rolex BLNR


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Gprog

Still can't take off my new Sinn


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## BRN




----------



## Solarisminor

Go it!


----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia 090






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MN0311




----------



## Tone1298

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Steinhart on a Vario ballistic zulu









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Paradise with my Winfield.


----------



## Art Collector

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful bambino!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I've been getting milk stains on the crystal and clasp but the watch keeps on trucking! Pics of the baby wearing the watch to come!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex Waterbury TW2R38300


----------



## Art Collector

American diver on our newborn today. Do you guys think the lug-to-lug might be a tad too big here?


----------



## atlbbqguy

Art Collector said:


> View attachment 15379654
> 
> American diver on our newborn today. Do you guys think the lug-to-lug might be a tad too big here?


Not a chance. Looks great. Congrats on the newborn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Art Collector said:


> View attachment 15379654
> 
> American diver on our newborn today. Do you guys think the lug-to-lug might be a tad too big here?


Congratulations!


----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## swissra




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jah




----------



## _Mechanical_Art_

Spirit of Big Bang









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex

Breitling Chronomat Flying Fish. My "everyday" watch.


----------



## atlbbqguy

Tourby Lawless 40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB Bronze on OEM Tudor nato strap


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

IWC Model 810a.... Movement same year as me, 1964...lol
.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EVAD003W


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa M.S. 20 tonight


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone

Scurfa MS20


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ck13

Willard X again









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_t

Unwrapping a vintage inspired beauty


----------



## chris2611

dk11 with a canvas from @finch aka miros-time.de


----------



## andsan

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j


----------



## iddaka




----------



## roybiv99

Fossil Neutra Chrono C221053






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Zenith Defy shines in the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Pilot Chrono with in-house cal on a drunkartstraps canvas. 
Happy humpday


----------



## Jeep99dad

warsh said:


> Zenith Defy shines in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  that's gorgeous


----------



## Izlatin

Sinn Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Sugman




----------



## ryanmanyes

3rd gen Black Monster on new hexad oyster bracelet from strapcode.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## horrij1

Hot this week here, so the NATO gets the into the line-up.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DiverBob

gshock626 said:


>


This has to be the most perfect watch on the planet. Clean and so very classic.


----------



## warsh

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that's gorgeous


Thanks! Although it's been very well reviewed, I still think this piece gets a bit overlooked. The bracelet is next level, and is on par with those of watches at 2-3X the price. The dial is very special, and of course Zenith is no slouch in the movement department as well.










For anyone looking for a sport watch with integrated bracelet, it ought to be on the list. And I saw one for sale at a great price on WatchRecon just now......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

warsh said:


> Thanks! Although it's been very well reviewed, I still think this piece gets a bit overlooked. The bracelet is next level, and is on par with those of watches at 2-3X the price. The dial is very special, and of course Zenith is no slouch in the movement department as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone looking for a sport watch with integrated bracelet, it ought to be on the list. And I saw one for sale at a great price on WatchRecon just now......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. The Titanium case and integrated bracelet are very well made and well finished too. It wears great. The clean uncluttered dial lends it self well to dressier attires too so for most it can sort of play a dress watch role, not including more formal situations. 
zenith in general is under appreciated. 
I tried this one at my AD a few times and will likely be end up owning one. Good deals to be had even new, used especially.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Oris today 

IG: wristwatchwatch









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Back at the Gym.

Have great day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Crewsdawg




----------



## HMR170




----------



## JonS1967

Haven't worn this in quite some time. I forgot how gorgeous it is 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Boldr Corsair VK64


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BRN




----------



## warsh

BRN said:


> View attachment 15383188


Great watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

warsh said:


> Great watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! I just got it today and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## Dedan

Morning! Enjoying the new sarb035


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia neptune









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## govdubspeedgo

BRN said:


> View attachment 15383188


first i've seen of a Visodate with a number in front of the weekday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999

844076F4-4344-4464-9E7A-F278A04547FC by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## BRN

govdubspeedgo said:


> first i've seen of a Visodate with a number in front of the weekday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When changing the date via the crown you can choose between seeing the day number in red + the day name or just the day name, in addition to the date. All Visodates have this little known feature.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

OP39


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Browny Blue Watch

Worldtime fun









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 

Norqain Adventure Sport today


----------



## FatalException

deepsea03 said:


> OP39


The thought of jam next to a watch makes me so uncomfortable. You're a monster.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Hopefully you washed it before the pic

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## govdubspeedgo

GreatScott said:


> Hopefully you washed it before the pic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika




----------



## roybiv99

Citizens Blue Angels AT8020-54L























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

Wet blue Oceanking with the serendipitous date.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## strix




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Thursday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## red1108nyc

Pepsi Thursday


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## roy.erlich36

59yukon01 said:


>


I have the same one but the malaysia version. Just arrived today









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

roy.erlich36 said:


> I have the same one but the malaysia version. Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Bought mine new in 1998. Love the 173 and congrats!


----------



## daveolson5

15007, never been polished

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rayrayhey




----------



## umutt

.


----------



## drew_ja

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

I&W JS50


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## ZM-73

New arrival, Rado Capehorn 250


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88

Have good weekend!


----------



## FatalException

Blue skies making the gold hands blue.  Have a great weekend.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyfunk

Seiko 5 on Gold Day.
















Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Birddog1

ZixEn with a never worn before bracelet.


----------



## johnny_b2

Rado Hyperchrome

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## camchannell

AP Elephant today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

Ball Worldtimer on ostrich today









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Diver
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Zelos Mako V2 Bronze


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Friday😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## HMR170




----------



## jfwund




----------



## JonS1967

Cocktail Time (I wish, still at work). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## samael_6978

Ball Legend









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

M-Force










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Crazy Canuck

TGIF! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Aggie88

Chasing rodents


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## av8tor86

Sangin Instruments K2 Pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ck13

On a hirsch strap today 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## FatalException

Just picked this up, pretty cheap.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Vintage plastic on grey nato! 
Pop-swatch from 1989 or 90 I bought new 
at a department store. I put a fresh battery in it and it sprang to life for the first time in like 25 years.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## dalstott




----------



## austex

BB58 on an Erika’s Original!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mr Auto

Working this weekend

Enjoy yours.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons

Western most tip of europe today


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## warsh

Trying out a salmon dial. I like it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Tudor Big Block 79170 Saturday


----------



## samael_6978

Haven't worn this one in ages. So today is the day.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Crazy Canuck

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Relo60

Day 2. Hamilton Khaki Mechanical Hand wound with 80 hr PR. Weight wise, one of the lightest in my collection. 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼Saturday.


----------



## johnny_b2

Vratislavia Conceptum

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Art Collector

Lazy Saturday morning with our newborn.


----------



## georgegervin44

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## incogsix

Grillin' time


----------



## swissra




----------



## RobMc

Hamilton khaki titanium on an after market di-modell strap.


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## jkpa




----------



## 41Mets

Took out a newly purchased inflatable kayak on a beautiful reservoir in New Jersey. Ended up going maybe a little further than I anticipated and I am absolutely completely wiped out. My shoulders and my arms are just zonked. I wasn't even paddling overly hard!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig




----------



## CoachRockne

Longines Sector Heritage on a Vario strap


----------



## beeco

My new Seiko mod, SRPD79k1
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## househalfman




----------



## CFK-OB

Breitling


----------



## bearwithwatch

Lip Himalaya Chronograph 671593.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## xpiotos52

*TSAO *_Baltimore..







_


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Spunwell

Doxas on the trail today


----------



## stbob

_IW327012_


----------



## ebtromba

Spunwell said:


> Doxas on the trail today


Relationship goals

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andy_t




----------



## ZM-73

Cape Horn


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy Sunday


----------



## franco60

New Mido Rainbow reissue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## PAM-SNOB

This lil gem just showed up in the mailbox yesterday....I'm pleased 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Merkur mechanical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## J969

Panerai Submersible PAM 243










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## Art Collector

Enjoying a fantastic Sunday with my newborn and

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Patek Philippe Calatrava.


----------



## ck13

I think the bracelet is going to have an extended stay in the watch box.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollied

Not my tried and true, over polished, super jubilees, red date wheel DJ Turn-O-Graph


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## GumbyFan

Seiko Shogun









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin

GumbyFan said:


> Seiko Shogun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex TW2R45100


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JohnM67

NY0100-50me:


----------



## Level.5x

Seiko spb149 on custom Catalyst Leatherworks strap
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## hozburun

Hi...









LYA-L09 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## swissra




----------



## ck13

Willard X









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Arclite

Breaking out the Gen II Monster...on a Monday no less


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

OP39


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR on the wrist today

Have a great week


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton Broadway

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## WristWater

Orient Bambino









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

deepsea03 said:


> OP39


Is that Tiger's "back-up" putter? . Didn't work out too well for him last week.

Nice watch!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger

Tudor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

Just got this in the mail today loving how comfy it wears!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

New arrival.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEVAD004BT


----------



## TheHun

Chronograph


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Officially my cheapest watch. $50 msrp but free for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Is it really Monday again? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Tycho Brahe

customized


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Damasko DS30 (Windup Edition) on Eulit Perlon.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## johnny_b2

EMG

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## iddaka

New one on the wrist today


----------



## vhl71

Just for a.change









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy 😊😷Tuesday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## BillTX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Izlatin

Seiko Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pentsi




----------



## HMR170




----------



## b55er




----------



## seanmulhern

PAM 631! Pics do not do it justice today...


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## BLeistner

Gonna' run with this one for a little while.............be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## horrij1

At the beach, just bought those sandals, a grab and go. Just noticed the bottle opener on the bottom, pretty handy.


----------



## BreitlingAggie

Waiting for a long needed hair cut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy Tuesday!! Just got the Everest Strap today and love the feel. Very light and think will be much cooler. Great summer set up.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bearwithwatch

Shanghai 8120


----------



## Pongster




----------



## xpiotos52

*C W, C7 RAPIDE.*


----------



## Russ1965

HMR170 said:


> View attachment 15392615
> View attachment 15392616


I love this watch !!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Russ1965

C shaped Constellation this morning:


----------



## corry29

I had a hard time making a decision this morning,
but eventually,


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Baby's home from the salon!!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

horrij1 said:


> At the beach, just bought those sandals, a grab and go. Just noticed the bottle opener on the bottom, pretty handy.
> View attachment 15392702


I've been wearing Reef's for years- the main reason being, the built in bottel opener. I end up using them several times a year.


----------



## drhr

1st of the Kickstart stuff, Pancor diver, pretty nice for a sub $275 price . . .


----------



## Onebrokecollector




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## iddaka

Perfect timing!!


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Cape Horn. So far losing 12 seconds a day. Not bad for its age.


----------



## WastedYears

Why would you want anything that's in constant contact with the ground to even come close to, let alone touch the lip of a bottle that you're gonna be drinking from??

Anyhow,


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## andsan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Jeep99dad

Formex Essence Dégradé today

Happy hump day


----------



## J969

Hublo Big Bang










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine

Senator Excellence today


----------



## househalfman




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Humid hump day calls for titanium Tutima.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Rotaz

Happy hump day trying out a white on white look today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_SNZG07J1_


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Presage Zen Garden 41.7mm with HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## samael_6978

Vaer









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 71951775


----------



## roberev




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I'm baa-aack!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

Arrived today









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

PRS-82.


----------



## JonS1967

Mhutch said:


>


Love it! The whole vintage line is just beautiful and very underrated if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

From yesterday, and wearing it again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

gshock626 said:


>


Looks good on that gunny Ebony strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## seanmulhern

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15392650
> View attachment 15392651
> View attachment 15392652
> View attachment 15392653


Wow that dial is just about perfect. Clean and simple and love the attention to detail!


----------



## seanmulhern

Good old daily Breitling Aerospace B-1


----------



## TimeDilation

seanmulhern said:


> Wow that dial is just about perfect. Clean and simple and love the attention to detail!


Thanks, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## TheHun

Dweller


----------



## seanmulhern

TheHun said:


> Dweller


Nice! Definitely a fan of the no cyclops for this model....ideally a red letter sub soon!


----------



## BRN

Mhutch said:


>


"That's hot" - Paris Hilton


----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## DiverBob

*VRATISLAVIA CONCEPTUM ARCHITEKT

#111 of 150








*


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch

I&W JS50


----------



## MuckyMark

Just received, NTH DevilRay


----------



## FBMJ

Oris from the 60's

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ben_h

Unimatic U2-C


----------



## ck13

Happy friday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Mishimoto + Dornbleuth = AWESOME!


----------



## ZM-73

Phenix


----------



## swissra




----------



## xpiotos52




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan

Seiko Prospex SPB 147j


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael_m

LLD & EO...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

michael_m said:


> LLD & EO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one. Which EO Strap is that?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton Broadway

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme

this week's selection


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday😄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sscob1

San Martin Pilot


----------



## 41Mets

Newly arrived 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incogsix

Time for the beach!


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Going to need to update my sig 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## AUTOmaniak

SBDC101


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Oops - I guess you can tell what I think of this is one....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## Earthbound

New addition.


----------



## TheHun

Taco timex


----------



## JonS1967

TGIF!









Got this all set to go for tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlau

Wishing I was in Hawaii...


----------



## falika

41Mets said:


> Newly arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## 41Mets

falika said:


> Beautiful! Well done!


Thanks! Sold one to have one less watch and then bought this. Half the price of the other but still- damn.

I love their story and the art involved in their watchmaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## SaMaster14

Right now?!

Spectre on steel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Lazy Saturdays&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday's choice: Bremont Argonaut on Sea Monster Shark Leather Strap by Micah of Vintager Straps:





Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Robotaz

Good ole PADI


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys























*


----------



## Relo60

😀😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

What else but my new Seiko LE SPB149


----------



## red1108nyc

Explorer!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## shane.shepherd




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## singularityseven

Hanhart Preventor9 (not mine, but on loan):


----------



## JonS1967

Saturday at the office 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Parts finally arrived this morning to make the switch .... CasiOak


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## SaMaster14

Water check!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sernsin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

Just picked it up yesterday









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## xpiotos52

Showin' some love to an old friend. We go back a bit !


----------



## incogsix

Ribs!


----------



## johnnyfunk

Tag Heuer Formula 1 at the wheel.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## TimeDilation

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## JonS1967

Another shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx




----------



## ZM-73

Tressa


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ck13

One of the most comfortable dive watches ive ever worn.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

sernsin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a rare one! If you don't mind me asking, what's the model number?


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Slowphiveo

A nice Sunday drive and a LIV GX Diver.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## omeglycine

Bad timing for a pic


----------



## MColeman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## singularityseven

Not a photograph from today, but I've got the Guinand HS100 on:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## red1108nyc

Going back to basics


----------



## stevarad

ten likes!!!

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


>


That looks really good. Love the ages look. 
Where is the waffle strap from, please ?


----------



## stevarad

vostok






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing the honeymoon with the Seiko LE SPB149, still on the bracelet though I may switch to its blue rubber strap later.


----------



## CCWR

A good day to work in the shop wearing my Maurice LaCroix Calendrier Retrograde


----------



## gshock626

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks really good. Love the ages look.
> Where is the waffle strap from, please ?


Thanks! It's from UncleSeiko.


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's from UncleSeiko.


Thank you for taking the time to respond I'll check them out. I want a blue one for my new SPB149
Is it pretty soft ?


----------



## gshock626

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond I'll check them out. I want a blue one for my new SPB149
> Is it pretty soft ?


It's a bit stiff but still comfortable.


----------



## mchilese

Up for the Hagerty Driver's Club "Drive at Dawn" event. Taken a little after dawn at a neat spot. 
Fortis official cosmonaut chronograph. Jaguar XF-R.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Pepsi, pooch, and pillows. I may not move off the couch today unless it gets sunny. Then it might be pool time again.


----------



## 59yukon01

Delete


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk flushing with a single flush.


----------



## Relo60

😀🙏🏼😷Sunday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## zephyrus17

In the basement playing with my kids


----------



## Thee

The pool watch. Anticipating a little floating today, if the sun holds out!
2,000 Water resistance should do it.
2020-08-08_10-14-00 by Thee, on Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation

TISSOT Chemin des Tourelles Black COSC 42mm


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword


----------



## MichaelNorth




----------



## SaMaster14

A scorcher in Southern California today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Cincifan

Planet Ocean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bounce




----------



## bearwithwatch

Shanghai 8120


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjong




----------



## DiverBob

Vratislavia Conceptum Architekt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

AnOrdain new model 1










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incogsix

Hoping for a reverse sweep.


----------



## rickpal14

Love this blue dial!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rk1972

GW5000-1JF while watching Jaws 3-D


----------



## Spunwell

Doxa today


----------



## Tekkamaki

Signature Grand Classic. Black today.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing the honeymoon with the SPB149, but on a tropic strap. The end doesn't fill in the mug as much as I'd want. So probably won't stay on long. I'll try the seiko rubber next then a blue canvas.


----------



## Robert999

Untitled by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## vhl71

ck13 said:


> One of the most comfortable dive watches ive ever worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What model is this?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

still this one..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Skellig

Today's offering


----------



## roybiv99

Citizen Blue Angel AT8020-54L
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Had to dress a bit formal today - this 3-hander fit the bill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MColeman

Just tan line today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Sturmanskie Kosmos Chronograph 6S21-4765393


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

MColeman said:


> Just tan line today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not JUST a tan line my friend.............looks like something protruding under your skin


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLNY45




----------



## TheHun

Sumo


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Time Factors Smiths Military PRS-29A on Forstner Klip.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kjong

Grand Seiko SBGN003


----------



## ZM-73

Pogue


----------



## MrPlaid

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPlaid

Beautiful watch...but please, tell me about the strap.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ac8587

Been wearing this so far daily till I get my SBDC063. I ordered it last week and when I inquired yesterday about why it didn't ship yet, got informed that when doing a quality inspection the market didn't align at 3, so they had to get another. So I may be waiting 2-3 weeks for a watch bought from Cali 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex




----------



## 41Mets

MrPlaid said:


> Beautiful watch...but please, tell me about the strap.


Absolutely! Aaron Pimental of combat straps. It's the third strap I've owned by him in six years and they are, by far, the most well-made, with attention to detail, and high-quality feeling exotic leather straps I've had my hands on.

I've had my eye on a French patina style strap for years but haven't had a watch for it to work with. This is Beaver tail, again, something I've been drawn to on his website since I first saw it but didn't have anything I thought it would work with. On top of that, this is a special Spanish stitch that he does. I didn't want a full blue stitch because I have had some straps like that and while I would've loved it with this watch, the straps sort of becomes useless if you Ever want to use it with a watch without a blue dial. In this case I opted for these subtle blue minimal stitch as well.

Thank you for asking. It just came yesterday!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## franco60

Aggie88 said:


>


Wow Bill, what's the reference of that model? Gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Aggie88

franco60 said:


> Wow Bill, what's the reference of that model? Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Good to hear from you, Frank! It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## stbob

Wearing my G-Sock...








_GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jo Hande

Just landed, had a Orient Mako II in the air!


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pun

Seiko Turtle PADI


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

New arrival today.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-3 Series-G38


----------



## p_mmk

As a relative new poster, is there a place you are supposed to post your watch of the day. Seems like their are a dozen WRUW threads. I get the brand specific WRUW or watch type (WRUW diver), but there are the WRUW by date as well? Sorry if I'm overthinking, I've been in other forums where moderators hate postings on the same topic.

My contribution- which I've posted elsewhere...


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## swissra




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Viewmatic Silver Automatic 44mm


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Argonaut on OEM Light Blue leather strap:


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## iddaka




----------



## xpiotos52

Early model *MAGRETTE REGATTARE from NZ.







*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## kritameth

Leaving for work with the SBGH255. Feels like a Friday.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Today's watch


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## BLeistner

*Have a nice day!








*


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to my Seiko SPB149 on the seiko rubber strap. 



























America


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gamechannel




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## househalfman




----------



## arquitron

Rado Golden Horse reissue


----------



## bobbybino

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## 41Mets

Started off the day with my Triton on a silicone strap with a touch of red and then a Watch I received in a trade arrived so I'm wearing it now. The Mercer airfoil is really a spectacular a little watch!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Wednesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BLeistner

Bueller67 said:


> View attachment 15405800


You don't see many MWC Sorrento's that often. Underrated little ticker. Nice combo w/ the strap.


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## MAD777

Just delivered Kamasu with gorgeous red dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

RoseAAAA!


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Wednesday!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

trying a new strap, brings out the blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incogsix

Beating the heat wave.


----------



## 41Mets

Put the air foil on the rubber strap that I got for the Triton and I like it better on this. I actually like that it's a 21 mm strap that's slightly pooches out from the lugs. It gives it a bit of a husky look.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## CCWR

Just got this one from a great WUS seller! Thanks Clarkbars 2347!


----------



## RussMurray

Testing to determine if a re-imagined version for my collection is warranted. Diggin' Mr Crusty at the moment


----------



## krockwood

Oooooh 31


----------



## TimeDilation

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## carlhaluss

After many, many months I took this Panerai PAM 673 out of the drawer and decided it was time to wear it. It was going to be sold a long time ago, but it's my only Panerai and the one I have worn the most. So, I am having another go:


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday. 
















Today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanmulhern

JonS1967 said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never saw that brand... Looks nice!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## Russ1965

TimeDilation said:


> CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm
> View attachment 15406543
> View attachment 15406544
> View attachment 15406545
> View attachment 15406546


Exemplary photography !!

Thanks for sharing these......................


----------



## andsan

Seiko Prospex SPB 149j


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jo Hande

Seiko5-Yobokies - coffee morning


----------



## TimeDilation

Russ1965 said:


> Exemplary photography !!
> 
> Thanks for sharing these......................


Thank you! My pleasure. 👍


----------



## jhdscript

*Daniel JeanRichard Bressel Chronographe* for me


----------



## arquitron

D-Shape just came back from service...


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MN0311




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Pongster




----------



## johnny_b2

Vulcain

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## johnnyfunk

Nomos Club Campus with anthracite velour strap.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## SaMaster14

With the "watch" dogs this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigr812

Out for a walk with the kiddo earlier this morning, soaking up the beautiful weather and sunshine.


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Ninja time today... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio MTD-1060D-7AVEF


----------



## brrrdn

EBEL BTR Chrono :]


----------



## TheHun

SKX007J


----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## incogsix

Enjoying the 3227!


----------



## ac8587

Just came in the mail today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BerutoSenpai




----------



## swissra




----------



## drunken-gmt-master




----------



## powerband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

Little B&R GMT with the niece playing some Zelda BOTW. Gotta love summer vacation.


----------



## xpiotos52

*The '53'*.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM 682









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

OP39


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Friday


----------



## kritameth

Happy Friday and grilling to all! My SBGH255.


----------



## Rotaz

TGIF!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

It'll be one of these, all received yesterday


----------



## kwiksilver99

Orient Mako XL with BluShark strap









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

_215.30.40.20.03.001_


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## pekshn89

Orfina Porsche design









Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incogsix

SBGE253










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth

heyBJK said:


>


How can we be siblings when you look that good?? 😅


----------



## Mr Auto

.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM today! Circa ~20 minutes ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Diver today . TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Jeep99dad

Couldn't miss FliegerFriday   
IWC SPITFIRE on canvas


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ck13

Still a little too shiny...needs to spend more time 'alpining'









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52

SATURDAY SEIKO


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. Too hot and humid to wear my leather strap watches during the day right now so I'm wearing this tonight in the air-conditioned comfort of my home watching my Padres play. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## ZM-73

Breitling Colt


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## franco60

Longines Heritage









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Browsing a "speed" book !
With Citizen CA0650-82M -Titan - Sapphire - EcoDrive.


----------



## orangenSaft

Turtle on US waffle rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Golf morning


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx

Zelos, wrong date, of course









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Welcome to the Weekend!


----------



## Rotaz

Its been 2 weeks and still loving this. Hasn't left my wrist. It's pool kind of day today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## 41Mets

My baby

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbonddental




----------



## horrij1




----------



## kritameth




----------



## swissra




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## maylebox

Trying out the Hirsch Robby performance strap with my new U1 Pro today


----------



## TimeDilation

#WifeWatchWeekend


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Saturday funday with my Doxa 1200T professional 


















Forgot to post it but had my full custom dial Undone on earlier


----------



## Birddog1

Cayman


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

SmokeShack


----------



## spicynoodle




----------



## garydusa




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith FLY-BACK, and I did use the chrono for timing the oven.


----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Yes, I have all three on me right now.










On my left wrist on the left, right wrist in the middle, and somewhere on me on the right.


----------



## SaMaster14

Learned the date changes right at 12:03am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose 104

Slightly late with this from yesterday - such a stunning watch!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

kritameth said:


> How can we be siblings when you look that good?? 😅
> View attachment 15409799


Both from the same good looking family!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Cross Racer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Today on the beach! Hot and salty water ... (Casio MRW-S310H-2BVEF)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Slowphiveo

Sunday is for cars and chronos...


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## stbob

_GMWB5000G-2_


----------



## Jean1888

Citizen titanium solar for the beach


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Long walk...it's hot!


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a sweet Sunday😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## HoldMyWatch

Just got done mowing the lawn. It's my lawn mowing watch, lol.


----------



## carlhaluss

Classic Sunday here:


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAH

Trusty 300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'68 Glycine Airman.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## pvflyer

Seiko turtle king. Really like the way it looks and feels. #seikoturtleking #ktm690smcr #ktmsupermoto









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B05


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## gmads




----------



## spicynoodle

Afternoon switch from my G-Shock Rangeman to Ecozilla.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ProjectQuattro

Fiancée joined the coronet club today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## ZM-73

Cape Horn


----------



## DiverBob

Hamilton Mechanical (polished case)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

My 2009 Special & no apologies !


----------



## aguila9

I've been wearing this Orient Ray I modded back in 2019. Strapcode O'boyer with the polished center link.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My Sarx055

instagram: aquaterralover


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SPB149 today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dupe


----------



## bogibbes




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

SBGH255.


----------



## BLeistner

.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## franco60

SM300









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## HMR170




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Parisian Cafes of my dreams:


----------



## Fritz64




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## bearwithwatch

Timex TW2R45000


----------



## Cappyab

New watch and a new strap for today's desk-diving adventure. I guess I should remove the protective side stickers at some point.


----------



## Relo60

😀😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla Titanium goodness


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ck13

Strap change day









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Mediocre picture at best, but bit it is Monday. Isn't it? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Tonight

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## artus




----------



## deepsea03

Willard


----------



## jhdscript

This afternoon *Poljot Strela Chronograph*


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## DTDiver

Marathon GSAR... Black
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

This has to be the best watch I've ever had at the price point. I can't get enough of looking at it when it's on. And this super cheap Ritchie silicon strap I got for a different watch looks amazing even though it's 1mm too big.

Mercer Airfoil vanilla


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BLeistner

A subtle little stunner.....can't quite seem to catch the beautifully blued hands in a photo quite yet.....enjoy your time!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## orangenSaft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlau

Thanks, Bill Max


----------



## Tourbill

Greenday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Deep Blue










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival for me today


----------



## ZM-73

Landman


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03

OP39


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Arclite

Got my Spork on a Nick Mankey Hook Strap. Can't say enough great things about these straps. So secure and comfortable. Once on it isn't coming off.

Field Master is on a LUFF Elastico G2. I prefer it over thier G-1 as I like the way the caseback sits on the wrist vice on the strap NATO style.

The caseback is also free on the Mankey's Hook Strap.


----------



## 59yukon01

Same......


----------



## johnny_b2

Maurice Lacroix

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CMY21

PO day


----------



## jhdscript

For this night *DJR Chronograph*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Honeymooning with my new Breitling SuperOcean i just received yesterday  such a great improvement from the prior generation i used to bave.


































Pretty good day lume too


----------



## titusdelossantos

Srq029


----------



## army scope jockey

Tudor big block









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Neo 70's Panda 42mm on Racing Strap from twostitchstraps


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Airfoil now, Triton earlier.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

TimeDilation said:


> ORIENT Neo 70's Panda 42mm on Racing Strap from twostitchstraps
> View attachment 15418059
> View attachment 15418060
> View attachment 15418061
> View attachment 15418062


This looks gorgeous. What's the model so I can research it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Bored, went a little filter crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

SKX


----------



## bearwithwatch

RedStar Seagull ST2130 1963


----------



## xpiotos52

*SSC021....







*


----------



## TimeDilation

41Mets said:


> This looks gorgeous. What's the model so I can research it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ORIENT model wv0041tx


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ck13

Hirsch liberty.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## gshock626




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Perfect patina...






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fegan

Seiko SKX779 'Black Monster'


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JMFrost

Team Yellow.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I put the Grand Seiko back on the bracelet because Mr. Triton is going back for a bezel repair and everything else I have right now is on a strap.

Having just had to send to France for another warranty repair, I am happy to say that they have agreed to cover the shipping to them to either replace the bezel insert or repair it. He said it looked like something with the glue between the sapphire and the black numbered portion was defective so whatever they do is fine with me, I'm just happy that they are going to take care of it.

While there ate certainly benefits of having a watch from established brands, having a watch from a small two person operation where you are in touch with one of the owners is certainly a benefit.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

There is always a vintage watch that, when you wear it, feels like you have had it in another life... my D-Shape is one of those. I have worn it for a couple of weeks straight after it came back from service.



















The asymmetric design wears very comfortably.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the new Breitling SuperOcean 


















Sapphira photobombed this one


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## obey1

Tudor ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh

Rado golden horse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Pun

Bought today from OB


----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible right now 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVC0002

Rubber nato from yellowdog. Love the watch and the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

WOTD. Chopard Classic Racing Superfast😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC32D-1A


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## vhl71

Orient Ray II









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9

Waiting for rain and wind to roll in.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Waiting for pizza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlau

SGBH263


----------



## Weetabix

Waiting for my daughter.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## warsh

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15420075


If only the minute hand were a little thicker, it could totally cover up that horrible logo at 9:00. Lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dieselk

Zenith El Primero

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## Lantenac06

Cartier Santos. Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Willard


----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2 Expedition









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033

Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## andsan




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth

Happy Friday, GWF-1035.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Alangep

Avenger II


----------



## 41Mets

GS again today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 
IWC Spitfire Chronograph on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## SaMaster14

Grabbing my morning coffee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Keeping it basic today









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😃😷✌🏼🖖🏼 Friday


----------



## artus




----------



## omeglycine

HAGWE


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## sabot03196

Doing some structural TIG work today...


----------



## bearwithwatch

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6-S21-4765392


----------



## MAD777

Tractor time...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JonS1967

Super KonTiki again today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

I moved into a plastic band for the summer.... wear it loose like a bracelet so I can push it up my arm and get it out of the way when I have to.... love how light it is.... and how dry it stays.... doesn't stick on the skin like rubber or silicone...


----------



## swissra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Pongster




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Skellig

A change from what I had on this morning and have not had this out of the box in a while.


----------



## mizzare




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T professional on Zodiac tropic 
No weird squared flat ends here


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello Saturday👍🏼. Cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bearwithwatch

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


----------



## Toronto_Time

36MM Legend Diver


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Saturday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 1200T professional on Zodiac tropic
> No weird squared flat ends here


Love the shape of the case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cattusmaru

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Beach exploration


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## afechete

Recently got this OC


----------



## govdubspeedgo

sinn saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## neilziesing

Steinhart Ocean One Rose Gold on a premium silicon band from Barton Watch Bands.

While this model scratches the Yachtmaster itch, it really does stand on its own.

300m water resistance.

Excellent fit and finish.

Truly a value proposition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 80T

Umm.. this:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Seiko vintage bullhead


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gto05z




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15423483


Awesome 👍


----------



## Rocco123




----------



## jovani




----------



## xpiotos52

*STEINHART- OCEAN ONE VINTAGE.







*


----------



## jovani




----------



## mchilese

Time to change the oil on the Valkyrie.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton pilot


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

About time for bed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kritameth

Froggy.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

O smack!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SaMaster14

Morning drive time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Skx for life! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## singularityseven

Atelier Wen "Hao" on a Vario Twill NATO today:


----------



## panda-R

Just wearing an old seiko.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## FBMJ

6426

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC0000AB0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Russ1965

Limited Edition of 300, released to commemorate the 150th Anniversary of the Queensland Police Service:


----------



## michael_m

LLD with a new Amaretto Horween shell cordovan. The short size (105/70) is more comfortable to wear flipped around...crazy how the shell changes in the light




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

SBGK today


----------



## bogibbes

Went hiking with the missus today.


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT STAR Basic Date Silver 42mm


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## swissra




----------



## liwang22

GS for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## SolarPower

Cheers!


----------



## Brey17




----------



## deepsea03

OP39


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Last day of August😩. Cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Aggie88

Love the meca-quartz Yema Rallygraf


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SPB149


----------



## martyloveswatches

SARX013









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

For this afternoon i choose my *Vintage Oris Regulator*


----------



## Z0Tex

Breitling Avenger Seawolf Ti. One of the watches I inherited from my father a couple months ago. This was one of his favorites.


----------



## chillsand

51 parts









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Westsideecodrive




----------



## RobMc




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amphibia SE420B06S


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rammus

MM300 017


----------



## mich.g.pan

Wittnauer. 
Miyota movement.


----------



## neilziesing

Well I took it off to take this photo but I swear,... it's on my wrist now...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Recraft










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## kritameth

A dirty Frog.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## enkidu

My first post after a loooooooong absence. There's been some changes to my collection (naturally). This was my grail for a long time and is my current daily driver, GS SBGE015. It's very close to being the perfect watch for me, fits like a dream, decent wrist presence without being weighty due to the wonderful Ti case, and the spring drive GMT is the best of all worlds for time keeping. The only small flaw is the friction bezel, smooth though it is, I'd much prefer a 24 click bezel with the action from my Sinn. My apologies for the shmutz on the watch.









Also, I'm trying out my new shotbox for the second time.


----------



## iddaka

Wilk watchworks - Cognatic Bronze


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex Submariner 16610* for this night


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat




----------



## FatalException

New Casio. Because why not.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## MAD777

...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bigshark88

.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mr Auto

OR2









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Zenith Class 4 El Primero 02.0500.400.


----------



## roybiv99

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96B251
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Red Star Seagull ST1931


----------



## Dieselk

Timex Q 
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JLNY45




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## househalfman




----------



## badgerracer

Unfortunately I woke up with wrist pain today, so I am wearing an ice pack on my wrist. It is terrible at telling the time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Has to be the 'old' Sub today









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Tissot PRS200.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## neilziesing

Omega Speedmaster FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiktiktok

Bruce lee. 
Jubilee after market bracelet. Gold tone. 
Retro future.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Elliottp




----------



## Art Collector

Watching The Last Full Measure with my one month old son napping on my chest.


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## xpiotos52

Russ1965 said:


> Limited Edition of 300, released to commemorate the 150th Anniversary of the Queensland Police Service:


Nice to see you supporting the local watch industry. I swim & my swim watch is Adina.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

This morning *Fortis Classic Cosmonauts*


----------



## swissra




----------



## Ascalon

Alpha M1957 sterile dial on a grey NATO.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-1


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

In love with AT 😍
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## arquitron

EA Smartwatch3 sporting the Electro-Chron Bolt hands face.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw




----------



## brrrdn

TIMEX M79 :]


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Aggie88

Still the Rallygraf


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Elliottp




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ck13

Going for the field watch look today....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Prometheus S80










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Watchutalkingabt




----------



## DiverBob

Merkur mechanical chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

The Ocean One Black Keramik.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## swissra




----------



## xpiotos52

AEVIG...........Part4


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterday's shot&#8230;still on wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## jhdscript

*Chopard Mille Miglia* for this morning


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pongster




----------



## stevarad

poljot









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani




----------



## arquitron

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15430771


Interesting and very happy dial. Tell us about it. Is it custom or special edition?


----------



## arquitron

Happy Thursday!

Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Copter today...


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SLA021


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch Retro 71731768


----------



## Thursty

Bulova, not even sure if it has a name other than the model number. On a navy leather strap, makes the watch much more palatable than the high polish bracelet. Taking this picture makes me realize I need to pull out the polishing cloth.


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## JfrenchNYC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega for me


----------



## sscob1




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😄😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## iddaka

arquitron said:


> Interesting and very happy dial. Tell us about it. Is it custom or special edition?


It is a custom painted dial by Chris aka "thedialartist" - same name website and IG. Does a phenomenal job!!


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## omeglycine

Just in, will have to get some better pics later. SBGN011.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## camchannell

VC Overseas. Pic taken yesterday, but wearing again today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

Helm Vanuatu this morning, Omega this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Love the dial work and the big date on this old Oris









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Flieger


----------



## roybiv99

Islander ISL-#09 Blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SPB149 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 41Mets

GS
And RIP Tom









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## warsh

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15430771


how'd you do that??


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## yk101

Never thought that I would be that happy with a cheap watch!


----------



## iddaka

warsh said:


> how'd you do that??


not me 
Thedialartist - check website or IG


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

IG: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex Submariner 16610 *for me today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

It's *Friday* morning mankind!

Kooky Mean Green Day...


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## swissra




----------



## Spursfanjb

Helm Komodo


----------



## Dieselk

My Biatec 
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bogibbes




----------



## Pongster

Heuer-branded Monaco destro








Reissued by TAG Heuer the company


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Alpinist









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab

Pulsar W040-5010. Birthday present for my 16th: January 1986. Serial looks like July 1985. I think it was still my only watch when I first wore green, hence the damage?! Came across it in a drawer today when chasing something else.
New battery and off she goes...








Stay well.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Friday with the Titanium Hecla


----------



## Eugene Hot

Stowa Flieger Classic


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## DonLuis

Vintage seiko I got from my dad 15 or so years ago. Is been seating on a drawer. Actually quite nice watch.










Here next to my explorer 39 mk1


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## orangenSaft

Exploring the front porch and the Sierra Nevada's (can, not mountains)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Browny Blue Watch

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99

Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio MTP-1300SG-7AV


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## pvflyer

This beauty today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

"Guinness"


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

658 today !
Have a great day !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Averroes




----------



## swissra




----------



## tommy_boy

38mm Ti case. Very comfy.


----------



## gmads




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

Alpina










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II to start the weekend

Jeepin
And 
Exploring


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## jenyang

Have been enjoying this one this evening.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Markoni BG

Pic is from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith FLY-BACK


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Manhattan 😍
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## Skellig




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Changed over to this.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## iddaka




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Komandirskie 650539


----------



## sticky

Snowflake


----------



## grumpymachinist




----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing the Explorer II to begin the weekend


----------



## lcarver

Submersible Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 SDR with Submarine in background


----------



## mich.g.pan

Casio


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jaw




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Have a great weekend! 
LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## househalfman




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## azs.77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## TheHun

Sumo


----------



## aguila9

Late night diver. NTH Devilray blue. I have to pick up an extra link. Its kind of snug.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## xpiotos52

*VICTORINOX.....show'em Part4







*


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SaMaster14

Saturday evening (or "late night")?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Stay and keep safe everyone!


----------



## Dieselk

Q Timex
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Wonderfully sunny lazy Sunday to cap off a great weekend  Have a good one y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## Tanjecterly

Seiko SPB149.


----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## swissra




----------



## warsh

The fantastic Lorier Falcon (V1)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici




----------



## mchilese

Seiko Sunday!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170




----------



## Westsideecodrive




----------



## DiverBob

Vratislavia Architekt on rubba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Hard to quit this one


----------



## 59yukon01

Break time....


----------



## Badblood32

Samurai Sunday?









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

My Sunday plans


----------



## TheHun

Blue diver day


----------



## Russ1965

Japanese Coin watch:


----------



## yk101

This one!


----------



## WYNNs1

This one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Infantry Vintage Style


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## t minus

This Seiko is still on the wrist for bed-time














.


----------



## Russ1965

WYNNs1 said:


> This one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it.

Please share the details.

Thanks.


----------



## WYNNs1

Russ1965 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Please share the details.
> 
> Thanks.


It's a Sea-Gull WUYI LIMITED on a BluShark AlphaPremier - Silver Fox. I love the 40mm case size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Summer vibes









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Today at Sequoia National Park. So gorgeous, despite the heat. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Lonsdale


----------



## iddaka




----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dieselk

My Seagull 
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## panoramic007




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## Aggie88

Putting my tool watch to good use...


----------



## mrplow25

Rolex Sub on leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Nevets750

JLC Master Compressor Navy Seals









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## roybiv99

My recent favorite...
The Islander ISL-#09 Blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Snyde

The classy piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

heyBJK said:


>


 Beautiful

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cattusmaru




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FAC00009N0 (Gen2 Ver2)


----------



## TimeDilation

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## Russ1965

A relic from the 70s


----------



## Russ1965

TimeDilation said:


> CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm
> View attachment 15438077
> View attachment 15438078
> View attachment 15438079
> View attachment 15438080


Love your creativity.

Sensational pictures too !!


----------



## CRW161

Latest arrival


----------



## TimeDilation

Russ1965 said:


> Love your creativity.
> 
> Sensational pictures too !!


Thank you so much for the kind words, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slowphiveo

PAM0510 on a Barton NATO leather...very comfortable.


----------



## heyBJK

Badblood32 said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## 59yukon01

Last pool day....


----------



## LLJ

Hamilton Pilot Day/Date. The dial is always interesting.


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx055 😍
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## JoeC




----------



## cattusmaru

garydusa said:


> BALL EHC "Hunley"


Loving that  

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

JoeC said:


> View attachment 15438195


Is that the Emperor's New Watch, Joe?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Explorer II


----------



## red1108nyc

Exploration day


----------



## SaMaster14

Really putting the diver through its paces this lazy Labor Day


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Labor day evening using the world's greatest cooking watch. You can see the countdown bezel hard at work as am I this evening... LOL.  Happy Labor Day everyone!!
Best,
Ron










Yes, I know. The grill is long overdue for a good cleaning...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## jaw




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sgrysdon

Cabin holiday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Pongster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## medic1




----------



## stevarad

poljot









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033 😍
Instagram : aquaterralover


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Russ1965

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15438762


Have you been photographing beautiful watches with a potato again, young man ?


----------



## Russ1965

Dieselk said:


> Sarx033 😍
> Instagram : aquaterralover
> View attachment 15438882


That's a stunning capture.

Extremely well done !!!


----------



## Sebring1811

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

658










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Russ1965 said:


> That's a stunning capture.
> 
> Extremely well done !!!


Thanks 🙏


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dieselk

Russ1965 said:


> Have you been photographing beautiful watches with a potato again, young man ?


Sorry I thought it was adressed to me
I don't know how to delete ?


----------



## Russ1965

Dieselk said:


> Sorry I thought it was adressed to me
> I don't know how to delete ?


Never mind

Pongster has already read my message and responded positively ?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Taken with my point and shoot potato


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Tuesday with the BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin LZ127 7686-2


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillTX

My Sinn EZM 13 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## househalfman




----------



## thewatchidiot

Chopard sport 2000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

A little bit of skelontonized Huge Blot today...


----------



## roybiv99

Pagani PD-1962 GMT Explorer
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## sgrysdon

Sinn UX EZM Hydro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Polished Hammy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Presage Zen Garden 41.7mm


----------



## jaw




----------



## gto05z




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## swissra




----------



## Cheverian

Modded Seiko SKX007 with ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, and Strapcode Milanese wire mesh band.


----------



## Solarisminor

Armand Nicolet JS9.
Minty fresh!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pongster




----------



## pvflyer

Charging time...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

as a  ass. Garmin Tactix Bravo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## t minus

This Casio I brought back to life....


----------



## xpiotos52

jaw said:


>


Stunning....great pic.


----------



## xpiotos52

*Alpinist*_.......part4







_


----------



## ZM-73

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## swissra




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cattusmaru




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today


----------



## JonS1967

Still wearing the Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MAD777

Happy hump day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch Retro 71721584


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Dieselk

Aqua Terra 😍😍😍
Follow me on Instagram 😉: aquaterralover


----------



## RSDA

Old Faithful:


----------



## roybiv99

Vostok Amphibia - "Scuba Dude"
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM and pups










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corry29

-This is not a filter-
1PM 9/9/2020: Bay Area, CA 
Omega in the Red Sky Ashes


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Grand Seiko SBGP001.


----------



## sscob1




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Watching my Padres and enjoying this Eterna KonTiki.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT "Duke" Automatic Champagne 43mm


----------



## jaw




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## stevarad

Poljot buran, 2612 movement, mechanical alarm.






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ck13

Still this...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException

Sea-Gull Everest









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

Not today's photo but Scurfa starts the day today.









Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Yaz

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 15442345


Nice!
Looking forward to add a Portugieser to my collection too...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


----------



## Pun

This red..


----------



## DiverBob

Hamilton Mechanical on Barton strap. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## househalfman




----------



## oso2276

Hamilton Murph mod









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My Milus 
Follow me on Instagram 😉: aquaterralover


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sgrysdon

JLC Master Compressor GMT Chrono Ceramic

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

no date Longines Legend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the BLNR

















Nice daylume


----------



## fwgx

Trusty Seiko. Almost time to retire the orange strap for winter and put the bracelet back on









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Vintage Heuer on a new strap.


----------



## Triton9

Nuke watch


----------



## jaw




----------



## TimeDilation

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Automatic 43mm


----------



## JLS36

Sarb









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Almost Friday!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

My Citizen automatic for bed....


----------



## pvflyer

Crepas ELGELSFISCH
























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Kjong




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sonar

Re-honeymooning after a lenghty repair









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

3rd change today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## andsan

Glashütte Original Hand Date


----------



## MAD777

Have a festive Friday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My Royal Europe
Follow me on Instagram 😉: aquaterralover


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Panda

TGIF


----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sticky

Submariner.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*TRANSISTOR TIME !!*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## gshock626

SBGW235


----------



## Slowphiveo

Seiko 6139-6002 today...


----------



## RSDA

Damasko DS30 "Windup Edition"

Having owned many Damaskos, I think I prefer the scale of this handset (from their DC80x watches) vs. the larger ones on the standard DS30. The date is nice and subtle at 6:00 (although the circular window feels a bit weird on a Damasko), and don't have to worry about the subtle misalignment between the day/date wheels that I often got on their DA series watches.


----------



## sgrysdon

Seiko Air Diver 200M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Some brighter scenes from Aviation history:


----------



## roybiv99

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiktiktok




----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Radiolarian

SEA-DWELLER 16600


----------



## azs.77

Today is daytona day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

Dated 9/3/20. Last of the 40mm's! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A to end the work week


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## O2AFAC67

Not wearing the Professional countdown bezel Bomber yet. ? All pressures and temps must be up and in the green before launch... 










This post will be edited later this evening. Stay tuned... 

And later this evening is here. Note the Professional countdown bezel hard at work helping acheive accurate navigation... ?










As always, ETA is dead nuts on thanks to THE most professional tool watch on the planet... 










Best,
Ron


----------



## ck13

Scuba dude and dog









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## jkmetz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue


----------



## t minus

Bertucci DX3 Field...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## X2-Elijah




----------



## custodes




----------



## MAD777

Kamasu in red









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Z0Tex

Giving the new SOH II some more wrist time...


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue
> View attachment 15445275
> 
> View attachment 15445276


Nice watch all around but luv that dial !!


----------



## jeffrx

Bang per buck









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono today


----------



## mgeoffriau




----------



## ZM-73

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice watch all around but luv that dial !!


Impossible to disagree!


----------



## Snaggletooth

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd give you two likes if I could - one for the watch & one for the mug. Well played Sir. ?


----------



## roybiv99

Citizen Avion AW1361-10H
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Trial in Paris of GS SBGP007, SBGA211 & SBGH279 and Seiko Prospex SPB143

Follow me on IG ?: aquaterralover


----------



## beefeater

Glycine Airman Double Twelve on mesh kind of day!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

Newest toy


----------



## garydusa




----------



## DonLuis

FedEx just delivered it


----------



## thewatchidiot

Exploring the channels on tv, whew that draining.


----------



## johnny_b2

Dietrich watch

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

35mm Longines perfection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

Still ash and soot in the air across Los Angeles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

New arrival


----------



## 59yukon01

Spent the day trimming bushes and pruning the crap out of a River Birch. So much fun.


----------



## ldelgado

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## incogsix

Ashy 3227 today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## corry29

daily work/day-off work-horse watch


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

A Sinner today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Blue Spark


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## xpiotos52

*SRP779 TURTLE.....................*_Part4







_


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Dieselk

My favorite piece 😍😍😍

Feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFEzfdbHOxC/


----------



## Yaz

16030









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

8120
35mm watch on bund


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311

Cobra de Caliber.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Markoni BG

Seiko today


----------



## custodes

We have to ask...Would Eddie wear a Bulova....Hell yes!

This old fella has received it's long service award (on tut bay).









Today I am seeing things a bit more mono...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Sam K

I don't always drink on Sundays, but when I do, I start early!


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818




----------



## househalfman




----------



## DonLuis

Still in honey moon with explorer 2


----------



## swissra




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gmads




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## grumpymachinist

Hard to beat the original...


----------



## ldelgado

Speedy Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99

Fossil FS5611 Forrester 2
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## 59yukon01

Just finished cutting down a dying tree. Already miss the pool being open.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## TheHun

Loving these hands


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

Trying a different strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Still this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sgrysdon

Never enough....there should be a 12 step program for people like me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 41Mets

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15447175


Gorgeous- what's this exactly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorFred

Sinnful


----------



## rackness

Willin


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## abkdt41

Laco Bell X1
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

41Mets said:


> Gorgeous- what's this exactly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Like many Orients it has a model number rather than a name - which makes it difficult to remember.

This one is FAB00005J9.


----------



## ZM-73

Cape Horn


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## garydusa




----------



## roybiv99

Seiko Recraft SSC511
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes

SmwrNDMdl said:


> Trying a different strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Good! What is it?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob

38mm Hamilton Mechanical with DB polish to the case on vintage racing strap. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Z0Tex

First day on the job for the new SOH II...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet J09-3
Don't see those often. Pretty underrated but an old brand putting out quality watches.


----------



## Dieselk

What's good with watches is that we can really enjoy wearing expensive and not expensive watches ?. Have a good day

Feel free to follow me on IG:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFHbePkHUH7/


----------



## Speedy B




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient FEM75005R9 "Mako XL"


----------



## Orisginal

Just got this guy. Next-level right here, thrilled to have picked it up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Zenith 680 elite ultra thin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Argonaut, proud member of the Armed Forces Collection!


----------



## omeglycine

SBGN011 today


----------



## Nikrnic

Sub Day Monday









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Orisginal said:


> Just got this guy. Next-level right here, thrilled to have picked it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic piece !
One of the best watches offered in a long long long time !
Big Congrats !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

ETA 7751 watch making school teaching watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Yesssss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Elliottp

Newest addition to the collection


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmwrNDMdl

custodes said:


> Looks Good! What is it?


It's a Strapsco Omega aftermarket rubber strap with omega style deployant. Fits the 104 perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Breitling Aerospace










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldelgado

SPB149


----------



## incogsix

Patiently waiting for my burger.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Night shift.

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## samael_6978

Vacation









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

*







RLG Atlanticus*.................part 4


----------



## iddaka




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Seiko SPB149.


----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII today 
















Vive l'Amérique


----------



## Yaz

16030 three days in a row...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dieselk

My First 😍😍😍

feel free to follow me on IG:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFKUpMGHvRQ/


----------



## DonQuixote

Accidentally posted my SEIKO on the G-Shock WRUW... d'oh... here goes nothing:


----------



## DonQuixote

But... but.. it's not an Aqua Terra! 



Dieselk said:


> My First 😍😍😍
> 
> feel free to follow me on IG:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFKUpMGHvRQ/


----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## bearwithwatch




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## custodes

SmwrNDMdl said:


> It's a Strapsco Omega aftermarket rubber strap with omega style deployant. Fits the 104 perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I wonder if the Speedy watchhead geometry would allow a curved end to work with a ezm3....


----------



## Dieselk

DonQuixote said:


> But... but.. it's not an Aqua Terra!


I know ?? but i am still in love and faithful to my first automatic watch, which i think may be the first for many watch lovers. To be honest it's true that i love more my AT ?


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword on 80th Anniversary of Battle of Britain


----------



## sgrysdon

Omega seamaster 30 1950's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## sgrysdon

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet


----------



## Speedy B

sgrysdon said:


> Sweet


Thanks. Just got it yesterday. Going to fix her up a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB




----------



## heffergm




----------



## ck13

One day old.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent my Steinhart Kermit to Germany for warranty repairs due to moisture in the case. Obviously they were hampered by a resurgence of COVID-19 in Germany. Today I received a brand new replacement!


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Neo 70's Panda Chronograph 42mm


----------



## jaw




----------



## SmwrNDMdl

custodes said:


> Thank you. I wonder if the Speedy watchhead geometry would allow a curved end to work with a ezm3....


I only have a 104. I'm not so sure with the emz3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## RussMurray

Just arrived this afternoon. I had my TST refreshed by Duarte at NEWW and the turnaround time of less than a month between Alberta and Rhode Island is mindblowing!


----------



## abkdt41

Augsburg!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## xj4sonx

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


This is awesome, sorry if I missed it but what brand is this?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

xj4sonx said:


> This is awesome, sorry if I missed it but what brand is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


This is the Axios Flagship 40 Temeraire from Singapore. They are connected with Zelos.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Russ1965

thejollywatcher said:


> Axios from Singapore. They are connected with Zelos.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Very Zodiac-like in appearance.

Thank you for sharing this with the forum.


----------



## xpiotos52

*HAMILTON........................*_part4







_


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sf16




----------



## Kjong




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Kitewine




----------



## ZM-73

Morgan


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Robert999

F38CDB69-9536-4CA5-94FF-ED271F949376 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## slorollin

Aggie88 said:


> Sent my Steinhart Kermit to Germany for warranty repairs due to moisture in the case. Obviously they were hampered by a resurgence of COVID-19 in Germany. Today I received a brand new replacement!


Hey that's stepping up, huh? It's good to hear of a mfr/vendor treating people right.


----------



## Speedy B

Changing bands up today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex

Still on the job, but now on leather for the cooler months ahead...


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## sgrysdon

Eterna legacy 1948










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Rolex ExpII 









America


----------



## savedbythebell

Op 39.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Feel free to follow me on IG 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFNJNTFnVIf/


----------



## Kulprit

Haven't been by here in a while; haven't worn this watch in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab




----------



## afechete

OC Paladino


----------



## Izlatin

GMT on Leather









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Having a hard time answering this question today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

my Cadisen Diamond Black arrived yesterday. I now have the Diamond in white and black.And the Black is like the white, +1 to +3 SPD.


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Avigation BigEye


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Squirrelly

Junkers G38:


----------



## Russ1965

Seiko's first SUMO, the SBDC 001


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## Reliefcp




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## JLS36

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark

Aquaracer


----------



## bearbear

Seiko Mini Turtle


----------



## stbob

_215.30.40.20.03.001_


----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## wannabeWIS

View attachment 15454226


----------



## DiverBob

Hamilton Mechanical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965

anrex said:


> View attachment 15454058


This would have to be the FIRST Steinhart that appeals to me.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Junkers 6970-5 Series G38


----------



## swissra




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Skyjuice

So they say the human eye can see more shades of green than any other color...


----------



## schumacher62

in the field at 2am!


----------



## xukiquru

great choice!


----------



## swissra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yaz

Vintage WideBoy today...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Seiko SPB143 on a Joseph Bonnie. EDIT: oops, I didn't notice that I had the wrong time and date. Oh well. I'm wearing it and I set it after this picture.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today


----------



## sgrysdon

Omega Seamaster Regatta NZL-32









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## bearwithwatch

.


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM 959 Submersible


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPQV7EHmD1/


----------



## WatchDialOrange




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Alpy









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sumo


----------



## mrplow25

Rolex Sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## roybiv99

Invicta Pro Diver 30024
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

H Moser Endeavour Small Seconds


----------



## DiverBob

36mm Meccaniche Veneziane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

carlhaluss said:


> H Moser Endeavour Small Seconds


Phenomenal pictures of a very desirable watch............


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## RussMurray

Same watch all day....just swapped on a strap for fun


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just received today!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeoffriau




----------



## El-Duderino

MitchCumsteen said:


> Just received today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this is a watch forum, but I have that same Logitech universal remote.

Also, nice watch!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

El-Duderino said:


> I know this is a watch forum, but I have that same Logitech universal remote.
> 
> Also, nice watch!


An oldie (the remote) but a goody!

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Russ1965 said:


> Phenomenal pictures of a very desirable watch............


Thank you! For reasons I can't explain, this watch does not get enough wrist time. Although I still think it's one of the most beautiful dial/case combinations done by H Moser.


----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage 42mm


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## mjwatch

> Engineer Hydrocarbon Original
Click to expand...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Keep safe, stay safe folks!


----------



## rizjac

Techne Carbon UTC


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Arado Spirit


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Robert999

Untitled by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Gruppo Gamma today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dieselk

Trials in Paris 😍😍😍

feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFSSehFH5IO/


----------



## roybiv99

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Been playing with the new GMT face on the Apple Watch










But always right back to my more traditional timepieces 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## cuthbert

New watch day....first GMT.


----------



## Griff_Doge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## beefeater

Love that tritium by the !
Traser P59

Happy weekend all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A to wrap up the work week

Those heat-blued hands


----------



## cattusmaru

beefeater said:


> Love that tritium by the !
> Traser P59
> 
> Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Oh yes which is why Tritium are the best kind of lume imho.


----------



## RSDA

New kid on the block. SRPE67. 40mm (yes!), hacks/handwinds, 100m, drilled lugs. Various models have brushed or polished bezel.

I love my SKXs, but...wow. Crystal is actually wider than SKX, so it wears smaller AND larger. Weird.


----------



## RD40US

Sinn 104 matte just came rolling in. Awesome piece.


----------



## TimeDilation

Gen 2 Version 4 Blue 42mm


----------



## garydusa




----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki again today. Happy Friday!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## samael_6978

Ball Legend









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## sgrysdon

JLC Ceramic GMT Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhillySteve

Bellmatic....


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965

50Fathoms said:


>


Very artistic...................


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## slorollin




----------



## AC_Rider




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Dark Seal on DrunkArtStraps singlepass 

























Love that brushed bezel


----------



## Dieselk

Macros of Omega AT 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG🙏: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFU16Ibqblw/


----------



## webster126




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling today.


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

Vacheron Constantin Overseas today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SaMaster14

Go Irish! Happy football Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cattusmaru




----------



## MuckyMark

DevilRay


----------



## t minus

Citizen Panda...


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## jaw




----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG




----------



## TheHun

SKX


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR tonight for dinner out with the fam


----------



## aunderscoreham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Super KonTiki chronograph today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## Russ1965

aunderscoreham said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stunning dial...............that texture


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Rocking my first Zelos ✌


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## swissra




----------



## ZM-73

*Zeppelin 







*


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day
Sarx055 macro 😍😍😍

A video is on my IG, feel free to join😜 : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWs96kKyNZ/


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DMCBanshee

Camo Turtle


----------



## Milkpowder

SNK371. Wish the sides of the case were brushed, and the folded link bracelet looks nicer than it actually is. Otherwise I like the playful dial and the egg yolk yellow accents. Will see how it fares on a grey NATO.









Sent from my Note 10+ using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Merkur mechanical chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## jkpa




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## PAM-SNOB

In honor of Rolex being the official time keeper of the USGA US Open. ( yes I need to adjust the date)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Sinn UX hydro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RSDA

SRPE67


----------



## Elliottp

Weekend Warrior


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual Calendar


----------



## Shinobi29

Casio G-Shock GD-101NS









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw




----------



## maylebox




----------



## swissra




----------



## Sonar

BB58 all day everyday (almost)









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

#WifeWatchWeekend is ready for takeoff! ✈ my wife's ORIENT Flight Auto in Blue 42mm/my STEINHART Nav B-Uhr Automatic 47mm
The jacket is my wife's, given to her by her grandfather who wore it as a pilot in Korea with the US Air Force 🇺🇲


----------



## Russ1965

Just a few minutes of exposure to the morning sunshine, and voila..............


----------



## househalfman




----------



## platinumEX

I love fall weather. Hopefully it sticks around for a while.


----------



## 59yukon01

Another long day of yardwork.


----------



## DiverBob

Merkur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

platinumEX said:


> I love fall weather. Hopefully it sticks around for a while.


I share the same feeling.


----------



## mrlau




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

My Master Control Date on an Atelier del Sur Strap.


----------



## rizjac

A Patravi Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## xpiotos52

*Momentum................*_part 4







_


----------



## jhdscript

For me *Casio G-Shock DW-6900*


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Rocking a digital today


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## swissra




----------



## Gfxdaddy

WOTD 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

schumacher62 said:


>


Really like that


----------



## 425Ranger

Wearing an old friend at work.


----------



## AMargerison

this guy to time my gnocci to perfection 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999

CE7078DB-58A7-495F-BF7E-20E6B636627C by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dieselk

Macros of my Milus. 
I love the indexes 😍

A video on my IG, feel free to join 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFZoGt9K45D/


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD this morning


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Quick change

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG




----------



## johnnyfunk

TAG F1.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Westsideecodrive

This beauty gets a lot of wrist time. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Birth year 1976 pulsar time computer

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq




----------



## usclassic




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient EUAG004T


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Grand Shyko


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## TimeDilation

Back on campus, kinda lonely, teaching from classroom for two more weeks until the students start coming back.
CITIZEN CA0349-51L TI-IP Super Titanium Chronograph


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jaw




----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Elliottp




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## DonLuis

Homework time


----------



## Biff99

dantan said:


> Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


This one is on my list of hope to own one day
Odd ? But is the phrase "Extra Special" just a cool phrase, or does it actually refer to some function?
Does Zenith make a similar model that's not 'extra special"?


----------



## Biff99

pyddet said:


> Finally headed home. The Oris BC3 was a great companion for my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The fine art of understatement. No one does it better than Oris!


pyddet said:


> Finally headed home. The Oris BC3 was a great companion for my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The fine art of understatement. No one does it better than Oris.
She's a beauty


----------



## Biff99

TimeDilation said:


> #WifeWatchWeekend is ready for takeoff! ✈ my wife's ORIENT Flight Auto in Blue 42mm/my STEINHART Nav B-Uhr Automatic 47mm
> The jacket is my wife's, given to her by her grandfather who wore it as a pilot in Korea with the US Air Force 🇺🇲
> View attachment 15460538
> View attachment 15460540
> View attachment 15460541
> View attachment 15460542


The Steinhart costs a lot more and is considered in another class. How does the Orient compare?


----------



## dantan

Biff99 said:


> This one is on my list of hope to own one day
> Odd ? But is the phrase "Extra Special" just a cool phrase, or does it actually refer to some function?
> Does Zenith make a similar model that's not 'extra special"?


I ended up selling mine. Really cool Watch, though!

There is some sort of historical significance of the "Extra Special", I believe.


----------



## Casio_mechs

Quartz gem for me.

Atomic & GPS Time, Day & Date setting
2nd time zone
Solar Powered
Titanium

Perfect pick up and go watch for me


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex


----------



## cav25

Love this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Absolutely stunning!


41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

cav25 said:


> Love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really cool watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1




----------



## TimeDilation

Biff99 said:


> The Steinhart costs a lot more and is considered in another class. How does the Orient compare?


The Orient is as solidly built and the fit and finish are truly on par with the Steinhart. Although the Orient movement is in-house, the price difference, in my opinion, lies primarily in the Sapphire Crystal and Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 Elabore grade movement. The Orient movement is 3hz and(at least this version) is non-hacking and non-handwinding. Of course the ETA is well known(4hz, hacking/handwinding).


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ck13

Scuba









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

TimeDilation said:


> The Orient is as solidly built and the fit and finish are truly on par with the Steinhart. Although the Orient movement is in-house, the price difference, in my opinion, lies primarily in the Sapphire Crystal and Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 Elabore grade movement. The Orient movement is 3hz and(at least this version) is non-hacking and non-handwinding. Of course the ETA is well known(4hz, hacking/handwinding).


They're both beautiful.


----------



## swissra




----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest Review*


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Macro photos of my cocktail. When you think about it, it is quite amazing to have such a beautiful dial for this price 😳.

A video is on my IG, feel free to join 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFb-zXDqVFU/


----------



## jovani




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Bay


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 41Mets

t minus said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you! I agree. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Yaz

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Nice pairing

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

16030 Buckley Dial










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

Grand Seiko 57GS


----------



## drram1966




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bearwithwatch

AD30 Reissue


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BRN




----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 41Mets

Full day today 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15463961


Classic !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ldelgado




----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## TheHun

Skx today


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Biff99

heyBJK said:


>


I like it....what am I looking at?


----------



## Jayemmgee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Love the strap


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer on Patek Crocodile. Oil Painting from my collection by artist David deVillier.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Biff99 said:


> Love the strap


Thank you  it was made for my Blancpain Bathyscaphe but sold it and turns out it works well with the BBBr


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## lanceransa

Slacking off during a meeting with me 50th anniversary Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

Always having a great pleasure to wear my Biatec. 
It is nevertheless for sale on the site, pm is interested 😉

A video on my IG, feel free to join me 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFedNzBHwk5/


----------



## swissra




----------



## Izlatin

Having a Ball.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

New arrival


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Jayemmgee

SBBN031

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Airwolf*
*


  




*


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Ducati_Fiend




----------



## gshock626




----------



## bearwithwatch

Festina F16275-5


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II today


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


>


Stunning


----------



## webster126




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Zenith Class 4 El Primero 02.0500.400.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## warsh

Lorier Falcon V2
36mm gem









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Zelos Mako
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

I received this SNK809 a month ago as a freebie. It had a shattered crystal. I installed a double domed sapphire crystal, and it's g2g. This is the only strap I currently have that will fit on it.

here's how it arrived;


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonnerie

Recased GP minute repeater.


----------



## webster126




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## webster126




----------



## Mr Auto

Carbon Fibre G today









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

IWC Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Alba this evening. Woefully overlooked field watch option in my opinion

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## sokard

Yema SousMarine patina dial!!!










IG @sokardk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonnerie

RobMc said:


> View attachment 15465683
> 
> 
> I received this SNK809 a month ago as a freebie. It had a shattered crystal. I installed a double domed sapphire crystal, and it's g2g. This is the only strap I currently have that will fit on it.
> 
> here's how it arrived;
> View attachment 15465688


Nice save!


----------



## Biff99

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


First time seeing one of these. Cool design. Looks like they mated a field watch and a diver.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ck13

No story behind that first crystal scratch.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## medic1




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Rocking the Orient Halios for today


----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Superman GMT*
*







*


----------



## Ragl

Direnzo DRZ_03 Blood Moon......................










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ragl said:


> Direnzo DRZ_03 Blood Moon......................
> 
> View attachment 15466512
> 
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Looks fantastic. Hope to get to see this at some point.


----------



## Ragl

Bradjhomes said:


> Looks fantastic. Hope to get to see this at some point.


Thanks Brad, it really is a fantastic watch. Despite the ongoing situation, hopefully, we can all enjoy a well earned GTG sooner, rather than later.

Chow,

Alan


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorAmbroz

Waiting with my daughter to be tested for Covid... quite a queue, so bored...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage


----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Check my IG for a video and more content🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFhFCqeqMxE/


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jhdscript

*Fortis Cosmonauts*


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Birddog1

My new to me 3210.51


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Just arrived. She's a beauty!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Monaco today. Is it Friday yet?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Monaco today. Is it Friday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that there's one watch from your collection that I haven't liked. I especially love your collection of Eternas as well as your Intra Matic 68.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## iannelson13

New...looks good,wears good...









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## CadillacRich

GW-S5600


----------



## roybiv99

Seiko Macchina Sportiva SNAF85P1























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch One Hand 337477761


----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> I don't think that there's one watch from your collection that I haven't liked. I especially love your collection of Eternas as well as your Intra Matic 68.


Thank you for your kind words. I've also admired your collection. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Mars 500 at SAN







S


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## sonnerie

Yaz said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I like the angle on this wrist shot and in black and white. Very nice.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## artus




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrx

Zelos Swordfish 40mm









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Mr.V1984

Corgeut "AT" for today. Haven't gave it wrist time in a bit.


----------



## jaw




----------



## Yaz

sonnerie said:


> I like the angle on this wrist shot and in black and white. Very nice.


Thanks !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Morning/afternoon










Afternoon/evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## Biff99

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> Rocking the Orient Halios for today
> View attachment 15466462


I'm considering an open heart watch. Does the novelty of seeing the movement wear off? (And you wish it wasn't open?)


----------



## Biff99

warsh said:


> Lorier Falcon V2
> 36mm gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a cool (and unique) blue. Do you only wear this with blue clothes?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510

Threw the new BB58 on a jubilee.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

webster126 said:


> View attachment 15467837


Over 2,000 on this thread. In my opinion...This is the best looking one. Is this one your favorite in your collection?


----------



## webster126

Biff99 said:


> Over 2,000 on this thread. In my opinion...This is the best looking one. Is this one your favorite in your collection?


why thank you, but my favorite is probably my Sinn 356.


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## Shinobi29

Luminox 3600
















Sent from my KYOCERA-E6920 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## xpiotos52

*SKX..............*_part 4







_


----------



## webster126




----------



## DonLuis

webster126 said:


> View attachment 15468021


Give us more. Looks interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## Biff99

Biff99 said:


> Over 2,000 on this thread. In my opinion...This is the best looking one. Is this one your favorite in your collection?


They're quite similar in appearance, what sets the Sinn apart?


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Marty007

New watch arrived! Little write up in affordable watch section: Skeleton Nomos Homage


----------



## webster126

I like how the various angles and lighting shift the dial's appearance


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Biff99 said:


> I'm considering an open heart watch. Does the novelty of seeing the movement wear off? (And you wish it wasn't open?)


This is the only open heart watch in my collection. To be honest, it rarely gets wrist time since it's kinda on the dressier side...so in the rare times that I wear it, I really dig seeing the movement...it's always like 'bnew' in my eyes...Now if I were to wear it quite frequently, it's possible that my answer would change 😁


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## warsh

Biff99 said:


> What a cool (and unique) blue. Do you only wear this with blue clothes?





Biff99 said:


> What a cool (and unique) blue. Do you only wear this with blue clothes?


Thanks. The dial is a waffle dial, which is hard to capture in photos. Here is another shot









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Is this case brass or bronze. (It looks lighter color than most bronze)


----------



## Yaz

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Biff99 said:


> Beautiful. Is this case brass or bronze. (It looks lighter color than most bronze)


Bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex




----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## BLeistner

Finding little Zen moments here and there.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## 59yukon01

Might as well finish the week with this one.....


----------



## MAD777

Happy Friday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmuse41

Happy Friday!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Atelier Wen


----------



## Izlatin

Baume Chrono on custom 21mm Staib Mesh Bracelet
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

This watch is a popper!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Biff99 said:


> Beautiful. Is this case brass or bronze. (It looks lighter color than most bronze)


Man, IWC makes some sharp pieces!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Grabbing coffee before work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back from the IWC spa and now on the wrist for PilotFriday 
Need to sell one... this or Tudor BB Bronze


----------



## webster126




----------



## Sugman




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## lwustenb




----------



## roybiv99

Seiko 5 SNK803
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Got this last week. Had a Zurich that I sold a few years back and very happy to own a Nomos again.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sebring1811

Happy Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

New Longines.


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## swissra




----------



## webster126




----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO 5 SNKN11J1 43MM


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Weather like this calls for working outside.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## webster126

before and after!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Long work week, ready to start the weekend


----------



## webster126

View attachment 15469556


----------



## webster126




----------



## Biff99

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this your favorite in your collection?


----------



## maylebox




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Biff99 said:


> Is this your favorite in your collection?


I flip too much to say I have a collection, but at the moment, yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## samael_6978

Marathon mechanical









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Russ1965 said:


>


Absolutely stunning !!!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Yaz said:


> Absolutely stunning !!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## JonS1967

Wore the Monaco to work today. 
















And switched to the Panerai when I got home. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Just received this -- what a way to start the weekend!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## drhr

Newest kickstart arrival, solid


----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Apsley


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dieselk

My stunning Omega AT 😍😍😍

Feel free to check and subscribe to my IG for more photos and videos🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFmMrTzqIsL/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Seawolf Titanium*


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## lightspire




----------



## lightspire




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Griff_Doge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

JM252 said:


> 3rd change today.
> 
> View attachment 15443757


me too. Third watch today -










and an incoming


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Starting the day with this one.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mmuse41

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well Done!


----------



## jaw




----------



## 41Mets

On a hike

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB Bronze


















Should it stay it 
Or
Should it go now...


----------



## Airking

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Izlatin

Black bay Saturday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Last photos for today to say hello from Paris 😉

Check my IG for more content 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFm1L94n3f_/


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## sgrysdon

177 dives later it's still kicking and keeping logs Citizen Promaster depth diver!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## swissra




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## maylebox

drhr said:


> Newest kickstart arrival, solid
> View attachment 15469795
> View attachment 15469796


Love it! I couldn't choose between the two colors so I flipped a coin and ended up ordering the other one. They both looked so good I figured I couldn't go wrong. Now just waiting for it's arrival.


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## abkdt41

The G









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## drhr

maylebox said:


> Love it! I couldn't choose between the two colors so I flipped a coin and ended up ordering the other one. They both looked so good I figured I couldn't go wrong. Now just waiting for it's arrival.


Awesome! You're right, you're gonna love it, a really nice watch and very well made . . .


----------



## xpiotos52

INOX Sunday.........part4


----------



## JonS1967

Panerai today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

ZM-73 said:


> Ingersoll Apsley
> View attachment 15470007
> 
> View attachment 15470009
> 
> View attachment 15470010


This is really a nice piece- I'm, to some degree moving away from sub-dials, but this works well. I like the fact that it's a 24hr subD.
Nicely chosen.!


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom

Batman...


----------



## ZM-73

xpiotos52 said:


> This is really a nice piece- I'm, to some degree moving away from sub-dials, but this works well. I like the fact that it's a 24hr subD.
> Nicely chosen.!


Thank you, it is a nice piece.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## incogsix

Starting the brisket early!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nqtri

Fresh out of the box.


----------



## Dieselk

I have been well received at the GS boutique in Paris, Place Vendôme 😍.#sbga259 #sbga401 #sbga413 #sbgh273 #sbgh271
Other photos and videos of these trials on my IG, feel free to check this out and subscribe 🙏: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFo1dQ4Hda7/


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
















*


----------



## swissra




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## Robert999

ECE2D1AB-E0EF-46CE-A246-F8D61372FF44 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Tanjecterly




----------



## al358

Going with my Samurai today. I love the color scheme on this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Traditionally DOXAs are orange but when it came down to it this one won out.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😁😊😷Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## sgrysdon

Super Worldtimer with fantastic lime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Orient CFX01002TH


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## TimeDilation

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## pvflyer

The Arnie today. Happy Sunday!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aikidosan

Mille Metri Prototype homage









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BRN




----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## iddaka




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

It's always a good time for Count Chocula.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet today


----------



## Jeep99dad

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13246091
> 
> 
> View attachment 13246093


🤍awesome 
My dream Rolex watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## bearwithwatch

Shanghai 8120


----------



## DMCBanshee

Soxa 6309-7040


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Relo60

😁😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I've been wearing these two to death recently...










Today I'm rolling with the 6306...










...wearing a Haveston single pass canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

H558-5001 on an Jays&Kays camo NATO.

I'll put it back on the OEM strap soon though.


----------



## maylebox




----------



## BillTX

Decided to put this on a nato strap today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Deep blue Recon T-100 trit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

carlhaluss said:


> JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


One of my all time grail !
Just an amazing yet « simple » steel watch I just looove !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## warsh

Look what just arrived! Baltic has knocked it out of the park with this one!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney

What better day to beat the monday blues than with the blue alpinist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Yaz said:


> One of my all time grail !
> Just an amazing yet « simple » steel watch I just looove !!!
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


It was a grail of mine for years and years. I am so lucky to finally have this piece!


----------



## Yaz

carlhaluss said:


> It was a grail of mine for years and years. I am so lucky to finally have this piece!


Congratulations Buddy !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver


----------



## Russ1965

One of my favourite vintage pieces


----------



## cave diver




----------



## DiverBob

Longines 35mm


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Same as yesterday.








Seiko SBHP027


----------



## 50Fathoms

Vintage vibes again.


----------



## Russ1965

My newest acquisition:


----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Superman GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Russ1965

gshock626 said:


>


Your pictures are pure class..........


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## jovani




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Jeep99dad

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15473874


Gorgeous. Such a nice dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Omega Seamaster chrono


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega Seamaster chrono


Love that Omega, Brice! So cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Switched the mesh last night with this Tropic. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Love that Omega, Brice! So cool!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much


----------



## gshock626

Russ1965 said:


> Your pictures are pure class..........


Appreciate it!


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Retro 2415-550934


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous. Such a nice dial


Thanks, Brice. The burl elm really is beautiful!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Sugman




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## S1k

My Longines heritage chrono today, haven't worn this in a while. Yes the date is wrong, date pin is in the box somewhere and I'm too lazy to go find it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SolarPower

Always there and always accurate. Hard not to wear it everyday.


----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## supawabb




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## warsh

Like to see how the new Baltic sector dial hands catch the light and present their bright blue side......


----------



## BRN

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 15475457


Love the colorful shot!


----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seals on rubber for the debates 
Gonna be fun


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## El Pescador

Citizen PMX56-2711


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*
*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster Skyhawk*
*


  




*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today 
Fall's definitely here. Leaves, only low 70's, and pumpkins


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## webster126




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

Sunset boulevard...









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Elementary AA20


----------



## roybiv99

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96B251
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office with Spectre on a leather NATO today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche 36mm


----------



## 59yukon01

Shogun again....


----------



## 59yukon01

Oops


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to check my IG and subscribe 🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFxQ6wFKuVv/


----------



## samael_6978

Ball 60 seconds









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TimeDilation

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## BRN




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## HoldMyWatch

My latest acquisition. Had it for almost 2 weeks now. It's pretty awesome. Not my most accurate watch, but it looks amazing. I love staring at that dial, lol.


----------



## longstride

The Raketa 'Big Zero' got a run today.....


----------



## househalfman




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Russ1965

59yukon01 said:


> Shogun again....


Shogun?

I've always referred to these as the Seiko Camel Toe watch..................😇


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 59yukon01

Russ1965 said:


> Shogun?
> 
> I've always referred to these as the Seiko Camel Toe watch..................


I think you're referring to the Sumo, which this is not. The Shogun is titanium


----------



## Russ1965

59yukon01 said:


> I think you're referring to the Sumo, which this is not. The Shogun is titanium


Thank you for pointing that out to me.

If that's the case, then here's MY Seiko Camel Toe watch:


----------



## 59yukon01

Russ1965 said:


> Thank you for pointing that out to me.
> 
> If that's the case, then here's MY Seiko Camel Toe watch:


Here's mine.


----------



## nevenkab

And first thing this morning, too.








Stay well


----------



## Russ1965

59yukon01 said:


> Here's mine.


Now all we need is a blue one to complete the Triology of 1st Edition Sumos.................


----------



## 59yukon01

Russ1965 said:


> Now all we need is a blue one to complete the Triology of 1st Edition Sumos.................


I've had a couple of Blumos. One of the best shades of blue dial divers I've seen.


----------



## Russ1965

59yukon01 said:


> I've had a couple of Blumos. One of the best shades of blue dial divers I've seen.


These are too large for my 6" wrist.

I bought it only because it was a first edition.

I collect watches for the most obscure of reasons......................


----------



## 59yukon01

Russ1965 said:


> These are too large for my 6" wrist.
> 
> I bought it only because it was a first edition.
> 
> I collect watches for the most obscure of reasons......................


It's a large watch for sure, and at my limit on my 7" wrist. Main reason I sold the blue, but can't part with the rare orange.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Russ1965

gshock626 said:


>


Payment Sent


----------



## Pongster




----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## gshock626

Russ1965 said:


> Payment Sent


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965

gshock626 said:


>


A similar watch is very high on my list of acquisitions in the next 12-months.

I have only one 36k watch in my collection,so another is definitely warranted.


----------



## gshock626

Russ1965 said:


> A similar watch is very high on my list of acquisitions in the next 12-months.
> 
> I have only one 36k watch in my collection,so another is definitely warranted.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## nqtri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops

SMP on orange Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Morgan


----------



## MDT IT

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Blackbird Avenger* for this morning


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dieselk

Blue or Black, hummm 🤔

Feel free to check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFyltVQqc_T/


----------



## Russ1965

Not actually wearing.....but you get the idea:


----------



## Robert999

0B950FB7-7706-4EAE-8693-CD5C045A9D31 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan

Glashütte GUB diver


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K39









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## BLeistner

New shoes on this guy.....gotta break 'em in! Enjoy your time.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the BLNR


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## househalfman




----------



## RobMc




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## c3p0




----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 37471763


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## DiverBob

DiverBob's DIY brushed case. Got bored with the all polished look. Left the bezel alone.


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## JonS1967

Forgot to change the date.








All better now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15476831


Wassthis?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today and now

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Let the October beer flow, my friends.


----------



## Badblood32

Recent pickup









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

Vaer









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'60 Glycine Airman.


----------



## Elliottp

Cocktail time


----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## gshock626




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

gshock626 said:


>


Stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Robert999

BEBD7B3F-F1C6-4AA5-BC89-D40ECC279B49 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Chronomat 81950* today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## c3p0

Three options for your amusement (and mine. ;-))


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15479458


Absolutely stunning !!!
Love this Reverso...miss mine...gotta buy another one soon !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Johann23

It's a PT DD day


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Yema Rallygraf


----------



## jhdscript

*Maurice Lacroix Flyback Chronograph*


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## CMY21

PO Friday


----------



## DiverBob

I am one that loves to modify a watch when I think it will give it a nice little change.

Here is my DIY brushed finish to the case on this once high polished case. I left the bezel alone for a nice contrast.


----------



## john9963




----------



## 8past10




----------



## 8past10

Watchfiend12 said:


>


Your Batman looks great on the rubber strap!


----------



## Toddinut

Seiko on leather...


----------



## aguila9

This one is slowly gaining more and more wrist time.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono


----------



## beefeater

Friday afternoon al fresco with Watchuseek on the screen. Happy Friday all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gmads

Navitimer Friday (I don't think that's a thing...):


----------



## SaMaster14

PAM!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy GS Friday!


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Airking

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## nqtri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

nqtri said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful..............


----------



## nqtri

Russ1965 said:


> Beautiful..............


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bearbear




----------



## ZM-73

Ball Rail Roader


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 50Fathoms

Still on the wrist...


----------



## swissra




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James

OVM on my new NTTD strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Hummm this blue dial ?. Listed in the sales section.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF4EyUGqvrI/


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bounce




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Vostok Amphibia marks the spot 😜


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Raketa Perpetual Calendar 2628.H


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## savedbythebell

Nice understated Breitling for a sunny Saturday......Avenger II Chrono Tungsten Dial.


----------



## Arclite

SEIKO 7T32-7D19 (Sprocket). Wanted one of these for a while!


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## SaMaster14

Good morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

SaMaster14 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OT:
Quarantine conversation about the improper word "golfing". You golf, you don't go golfing (is what I argued). You don't go footballing or baseballing either. I may have lost the argument but it was a philosophical win for me. I think. We argued about that, too. 
We were bored.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jo Hande

BLUE-WHITE: strap - dial - daydate window ...


----------



## PHStern




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkpowder

Seiko Premier Kinetic Perpetual ref SCJV007 (what a mouthful), one of the many variations of Premier watches using the 7D48 quartz movement, on a Delugs tan barenia strap.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bloom

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Speedy B

Band change. Put her on a nice handmade black leather nato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Zenith respirator 1967









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nqtri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965

Some fabulous watches on display today 

This, from American Psycho:


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sgrysdon

sgrysdon said:


> Zenith respirator 1967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Grand Seiko SBGH279


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Russ1965

Mid morning change of wrist wear:


----------



## franco60

6105-8000 proof/proof from March 1968









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Roningrad

A smiley Sunday to everyone!


----------



## PhillySteve




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Dinner time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

I've really been enjoying this one lately. Just realized I've had it for nearly 20 years. Wow, time certainly flies. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dieselk

The most beautiful of modern omega ever ? Hummm 🤔what do you think ?

Check out my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF61FoHq1v9/


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Robert999

9DF1F1FD-3AEC-472B-8524-3B821BDB0D52 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777

Zeppelin









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## savedbythebell

B again Today.


----------



## al358

Going with my MM today on a killer Borealis Seatbelt. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## chillsand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## fish70




----------



## goharryjr




----------



## kevinkingme

Guess









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## stbob

_BM8475-26E_


----------



## bearwithwatch

Red Star Seagull ST1931


----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## Badblood32

Mechanical khaki









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DantonIzzo

Perfect watch for a fall Sunday!


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze:


----------



## nqtri

Study night with my Tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## xpiotos52

Russ1965 said:


>


Cheeky ,Philippe...nice pic Russ.


----------



## xpiotos52

Monday's ..........part 4


----------



## Russ1965

xpiotos52 said:


> Cheeky ,Philippe...nice pic Russ.


Thanks Chris

Nothing special about that watch.

Only wear it to match the cufflinks..............


----------



## swissra




----------



## GregorAmbroz

This is the last time I'm wearing this. It's gonna get shipped some time later today. Am I sad to see it go - yes, but I'm looking forward to another one comming in.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## medic1




----------



## jhdscript

*Casio Rangeman DW-9400*
*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## GregorAmbroz

The All dial diver is on the way so I had to seek comfort with FiftyFive Fathoms


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Yaz

DantonIzzo said:


> Perfect watch for a fall Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 15483503
> View attachment 15483503


Just awesome !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Russ1965 said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> Nothing special about that watch.
> 
> Only wear it to match the cufflinks..............


Ahahahahahah 
Nice

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Phil_




----------



## singularityseven

Monday blues - Atelier Wen Hao on a WatchBandit suede strap!


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## Yaz

Jazzmaster said:


> View attachment 15484212


Splendid !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Milgauss Monday ️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Something different 
Something Quartz 
Something blue for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## jhdscript

*Alpha Daytona Chronograph* for this afternoon


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Monday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Flicker




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Tanjecterly

From earlier today. Tourby L40 JNT.
EDIT: Please excuse the smudges


----------



## nqtri

On a new shrunken calf strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante




----------



## KevJohn




----------



## bearwithwatch

No-Watch CM2-3721


----------



## Russ1965

bearwithwatch said:


> No-Watch CM2-3721


Never heard of this, AD.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bogibbes




----------



## bearwithwatch

Russ1965 said:


> Never heard of this, AD.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks 
This brand is discontinued, and later taken over by Svalbard watches. The watches are fairly simple with Rhonda 24H GMT movement.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## BRN




----------



## khilgers63

Omega seamaster is my everday watch, I beat the crap out of this thing and it still looks great to this day







d


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## xpiotos52

STEINHART...Ocean One Bronze Green........part4


----------



## Russ1965

AzHadEnuf said:


>


Every time you post this watch, I wish mine looked as pristine...............?


----------



## Russ1965

xpiotos52 said:


> STEINHART...Ocean One Bronze Green........part4
> View attachment 15485791


Looks fabulous, Steve 😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## xpiotos52

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15485616


Great pic, I've got one coming ,a bit different to yours--still waiting 🙄


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

xpiotos52 said:


> Great pic, I've got one coming ,a bit different to yours--still waiting 🙄


Is it Glycine as well but a different variant? I'm digging the Combat Sub line of Glycine and mulling over getting another one 😁. Hope yours arrive soon!


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Alpina Tuesday
















Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Is it Glycine as well but a different variant? I'm digging the Combat Sub line of Glycine and mulling over getting another one 😁. Hope yours arrive soon!


Yes a Glycine,& don't worry I won't be shy on posting a pic- I also hope it arrives soon !!!


----------



## andsan




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Arclite




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 971




----------



## Relo60

😁😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Retro 2415-550931


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## swissra




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR for me again


----------



## sgrysdon

First watch I ever bought 30 years or so ago and I've not done a single thing to it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Presage Zen Garden 41.7mm


----------



## Russ1965

sgrysdon said:


> First watch I ever bought 30 years or so ago and I've not done a single thing to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30 years?

I would've thought a replacement capacitor would have been necessary around the 8 to 10 year mark.

2 out of my 4 eco drive watches have started to display signs of the above.


----------



## Russ1965

Cartier Santos wanna-be:


----------



## webster126




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## webster126

Inspired me to change it up


----------



## SaMaster14

Walking Bear - letting the chrono function move a bit!


----------



## 41Mets

I was typing some things over the last hour and so I took my watch off and put it on top of my piano. Then I looked at it and saw just a really great color from the lighting and slight glare on the Crystal and took a bunch of pictures. Which is your favorite if I were to share Only one of them, elsewhere?

1.









2.










3.










4.










5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword on "Stout" leather strap from Windup Watch Shop at Worn & Wound


----------



## webster126

@41Mets def #5


----------



## UDIVER

this evening.


----------



## Speedy B

Moved her to the black leather nato.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

SD 16600


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## oso2276

Monta Oceanking mark I









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

From my most expensive watch to my cheapest one... 
I enjoy them all


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

UDIVER said:


> this evening.
> 
> View attachment 15487147


Nice shot!


----------



## Kjong




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> View attachment 15487390


Two beauties! Is that Strat considered a panda or reverse panda?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Two beauties! Is that Strat considered a panda or reverse panda?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I say it's a reverse panda and def matches up well color wise with my Hammy!


----------



## webster126




----------



## SaMaster14

41Mets said:


> I was typing some things over the last hour and so I took my watch off and put it on top of my piano. Then I looked at it and saw just a really great color from the lighting and slight glare on the Crystal and took a bunch of pictures. Which is your favorite if I were to share Only one of them, elsewhere?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like 3!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nqtri

Any guess? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Blue Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## ck13

Padi









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*

*


  




*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Tanjecterly

Tourby Blue L40.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Skyhawk Ecodrive* for this afternoon


----------



## mrk

Baltic Aquascaphe SB01


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88




----------



## Schussnik




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## bearwithwatch

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II to brighten up humpday


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Insta: @apt.1901









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Schussnik said:


>


I recognise this


----------



## Thursty

Out in the field with a field watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Square rose gold citizen eco drive...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGR251


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

👍


----------



## webster126




----------



## roybiv99

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Feel free to check out (and subscribe to) my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDnxWvKPpg/


----------



## JLS36

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## SaMaster14

Tried and true GMT Master II


----------



## nqtri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sub 14060


----------



## Yaz

carlhaluss said:


> Sub 14060


Beautiful piece !


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

carlhaluss said:


> Sub 14060


That's some seriously good photography


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Yaz said:


> Beautiful piece !
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you! I was fortunate to get it from a good friend, with original boxes and papers!


----------



## carlhaluss

Russ1965 said:


> That's some seriously good photography


Thank you very much!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## iaymnu

Right before sailing today.


----------



## webster126




----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

carlhaluss said:


> Thank you! I was fortunate to get it from a good friend, with original boxes and papers!


Awesome

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Changed from leather to rubber strap hoping it would give a rugged look but it kinda didn't. LOL


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

*Seiko 6139-6002 Col. William Pogue Blue - Space Watch 1973*


----------



## swissra




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Yaz

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr

Russ1965 said:


>


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965

skyboss_4evr said:


> Very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you !!


----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15489633


Nice

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Irukandji


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JLNY45

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15474955


Beautiful. Any Info on this strap


----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Der Meistertaucher Regulateur* for this afternoon


----------



## uvalaw2005

JLNY45 said:


> Beautiful. Any Info on this strap


Toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps: Handmade Canvas Watch Straps by RedRockStraps on Etsy


----------



## BRN




----------



## anrex




----------



## savedbythebell

Avenger Today.


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Trying the Sinn on a new MN strap


----------



## johnny_b2

The new Dan Henry

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Einzeiger CG11


----------



## sgrysdon

Mystery. Blues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## sgrysdon

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15490028


Ooooooh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing my Explorer II and I must say if i had to keep one Only to wear daily... it'd be it 
Now we'll see if that changes with the new sub


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett CD III


----------



## usclassic




----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki four hands today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Casio G-Shock DW-6900*


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Blej0323

Casio G-shock G7900









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Still feeling summery...


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## monza06




----------



## Aggie88

One more


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Dieselk

Back to Black 😍

Feel free to check out my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGGGI-rqISg/


----------



## drram1966

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Precioso! quiero preguntarte... como se siente el reloj en la muñeca? he leido comentarios que es muy pesado y muy grande... estoy pensando comprar uno.... Gracias


----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGW231


----------



## JMFrost

I'll post the earlier today and the now. Earlier today was the new Yema Superman Bronze GMT that's in for review. Now is this bizarre and lovable ECA diver that arrived on trade this morning.






























Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrex348

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day-Date 42mm.

I love this thing, the way the light plays on the applied numbers and just a hint of sunburst in the right light.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

drram1966 said:


> Precioso! quiero preguntarte... como se siente el reloj en la muñeca? he leido comentarios que es muy pesado y muy grande... estoy pensando comprar uno.... Gracias


Todo es relativo. Yo tengo una muñeca grande por lo que el reloj luce bien. A mi me encanta pero es cierto que no es un reloj para todo el mundo. Es más pesado que un Sub y mas grueso, por lo que es menos comodo. Lo mejor es que te lo pruebes y saques tus propias conclusiones. Yo me cansé de leer opiniones de todo el mundo criticando las dimensiones y el peso y, cuando me lo probé, me encantó

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

A "walk in the park"


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Derwatch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TheHun

Hammy


----------



## drhr

Fears for me today


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BRN




----------



## caryng




----------



## 41Mets

No filters









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

EDIT: Yellow and blue today:


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

I had this on today: the Farer Leven Titanium Aqua Compressor.

It's the only diver I have, and only then because I like cushion-shaped watches with orange accents. They remind me of childhood in the late 1960s and early 1970s. So while it has a functional purpose, I'm not a diver and my desire to obtain this watch was purely aesthetic and symbolic.

It's light and the rubber strap is excellent. I have my wife and daughter's names engraved on the case back.


----------



## Time2Chase

So I got lucky today and this happened. Was a bit skeptical about the 41mm but I love it. First Rolex and it won't be my last. Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Back from service today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15474933


Is there something protruding from the crystal, or ami seeing things?


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Biff99 said:


> Is there something protruding from the crystal, or ami seeing things?


In the 12 hr marker? It's a reflection, kinda difficult to angle a shot of this piece.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## camb66




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Goose 104

Tudor Prince today.


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## swissra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## xInZax




----------



## Sugman




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## DenverWatches




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my only pilot watch, the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mr Auto

This again.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Love this crazy design!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Nanook65

Just picked this up. Liking it so far.
Laco Squad Himalaya
Had to post this one. Still wearing it from yesterday and I didn't snap this one until the end of the day. Not many days left like this where I live still this year....


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Picking up morning coffee before work - threw on a NATO to match the season!


----------



## montelatici




----------



## JonS1967

I love how the blue dial fluctuates in different lighting conditions. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## El-Duderino

Beautiful fall day for a picnic lunch.


----------



## Occipital Lobe




----------



## usclassic




----------



## TimeDilation

TISSOT Chemin des Tourelles Automatic Black COSC 42mm


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## J969

This just arrived. Omega Speedmaster 44.25mm, always wanted a Speedmaster Moonwatch but felt 42mm would be too small for my taste. This one is perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia

New in the family ?


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla Titanium to start the weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad

Apia said:


> New in the family


Félicitations  j'attend la mienne


----------



## MacA

Panerai today on a new strap


----------



## BRN




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

*Pegasus







*


----------



## Derwatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bounce




----------



## stevarad

Vostok amphibia, easy gold mod.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Have a good weekend y'all ✌


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## usclassic




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## eddieo396

I'm am wearing my RGM 801sw COE in
My car


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

7928 for me!


----------



## Occipital Lobe




----------



## raoulzvolfoni

New Spinnaker Bradner


----------



## Jeep99dad

Papi's Omega Seamaster Chrono on the new TheTropicStrap


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 41Mets

In honor of indigenous peoples day coming up, long, challenging hike at Wawayanda State Park in New Jersey. Gorgeous day out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X




----------



## Yaz

Workout...done !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage 42mm


----------



## SaMaster14

This morning


----------



## HMR170




----------



## 59yukon01

Time to mo dee lawn.


----------



## Jazzmaster

Enjoying a lovely fall afternoon...


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## franco60

UFO









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Upper Peninsula, Michigan.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611

So this pic from yesterday, my phone isnt cooperating to take a fresh shot.


----------



## DiverBob

Longines 35mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## Jeep99dad

Apia said:


>


Trop belles ces deux.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the BLNR for the evening, we are gonna hit a Spanish restaurant for dinner tonight and it's one of my favorite place to go so the Batman had be part of the action


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## Russ1965

41Mets said:


> In honor of indigenous peoples day coming up, long, challenging hike at Wawayanda State Park in New Jersey. Gorgeous day out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sensational composition !!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 41Mets

Evening out with breity

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## camb66




----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Yaz

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

I love this Hamilton

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## kz1000a2

Phenix cal 89. What the well dressed German wore in 1940.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

Old Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## sgrysdon

Lume Luster's rejoice with Tritium! 8 hours later the Deep blue Daynight Mill Ops doesn't dissapoint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Capping off the weekend with this piece. Hope you folks enjoy the remainder of your weekend 👊


----------



## sgrysdon

sgrysdon said:


> Lume Luster's rejoice with Tritium! 8 hours later the Deep blue Daynight Mill Ops doesn't dissapoint!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Scurfa on steel.


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65

Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## samael_6978

Vaer









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Titanium Citizen Promaster. One of my all time favs. Versitile and gorgous in its simplicity.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Evening out with breity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch and a great dial color. How's the rouleaux bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad

The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI  so light. 56g head only


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful watch and a great dial color. How's the rouleaux bracelet


Thanks!

It makes the watch, I think. Certainly the most unique bracelet I've ever had on my wrist. It's the reason the watch called to me!! Well, and the dial color!


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI  so light. 56g head only


Looks fantastic on the rubber. The blues on the rubber and dial are so close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## mich.g.pan

A Bulova day...


----------



## Upstater

Flyback for football today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Working in the yard on yet another gorgeous day. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MacA

Sunday cleanup activity with the modded Seiko 007


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pvflyer

This guy MARATAC ...
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO 5 SNKN11J1 43mm


----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

1969 Seiko DX, linen dial,Day-Date.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nqtri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Bell Diver 1


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## drram1966

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Todo es relativo. Yo tengo una muñeca grande por lo que el reloj luce bien. A mi me encanta pero es cierto que no es un reloj para todo el mundo. Es más pesado que un Sub y mas grueso, por lo que es menos comodo. Lo mejor es que te lo pruebes y saques tus propias conclusiones. Yo me cansé de leer opiniones de todo el mundo criticando las dimensiones y el peso y, cuando me lo probé, me encantó
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Muchas gracias.. Tienes razón..todo es relativo... He tenido la misma experiencia con otros relojes


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

Just switched from OEM shark mesh with seat belt clasp to this Tropic strap. It's quite comfortable and gives the watch a whole new vibe. It's always nice to have options.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Starting the week with Orient TriStar 💪


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla titanium on the oem gutter rubber


----------



## mich.g.pan

My trusted Lorus...


----------



## outlaw468




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my MM today on an Uncle Seiko rubber strap. Stay safe !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

Hope everyone has started off on a good note this week!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## cave diver




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Neo 70's Panda 🐼 Chronograph 42mm on 🏁 strap from @twostichstraps


----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## samael_6978

On a short hike with family.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty007

Going simple today - 40th Anniversary Edition.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62

Marty007 said:


> Going simple today - 40th Anniversary Edition.
> View attachment 15496680


i love the "40" indiglo on this model. very cool!


----------



## Marty007

schumacher62 said:


> i love the "40" indiglo on this model. very cool!


Yes!


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## sgrysdon

The all arounder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
My first red/burgundy watch and am lovin it 👌


----------



## xpiotos52

SOLAR SEIKO PADI...................part4


----------



## MDT IT

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961 Lim.Ed. 286\1961


----------



## DenverWatches

Seiko SNKM97 with different strap. Thanks to Jodi from just one more watch for showing me this one.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Serge Panchenko




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Raketa Marine 24h* for this morning


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ismit

it's good watch for that money:


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II today


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## DMCBanshee

Military Skindiver


----------



## webster126




----------



## Westsideecodrive

Blue Titanium Promaster! Very light and tough.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Just arrived, and on wrist for a test run.

Heimdallr Monster HMSF01-5L


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

Zlatoust Agat 192-ChS


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## drram1966




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Baltic Sector









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rscmaine

Just arrived 45 minutes ago.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rscmaine

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


What is this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

rscmaine said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's the 40mm Straton Yacht Racer with a handwound movement.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Aggie88

You know what day it is!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

Just in, been trying to track down one of these Horizons GMTs with the hunter green dial off and on for a few months. First impressions are really good, impressive finishing and overall package for the money! Just wish I didn't have to wear the tropic strap so tightly, but I have an oem bracelet coming anyway.


----------



## TheHun

BLNR


----------



## sgrysdon

I've got the blues








In line for an eternity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge Panchenko




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Wallywharton59

Pleased to say l have my workhorse back after service









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## DiverBob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Almost nothing...


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965

FBMJ said:


> Almost nothing...


Gorgeous nothing...........


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kjong




----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## stevarad

save the turtles!!






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript

*Corgeut Black Bay GMT* for this morning


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

omeglycine said:


> Just in, been trying to track down one of these Horizons GMTs with the hunter green dial off and on for a few months. First impressions are really good, impressive finishing and overall package for the money! Just wish I didn't have to wear the tropic strap so tightly, but I have an oem bracelet coming anyway.


What a nice looking piece ?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## PRabbit

Just purchased yesterday evening.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR for humpday


----------



## dshin525

These 2 arrived today! I can't decide which one I want to wear!


----------



## funkadoobiest

New Khaki King. Waiting on a shipment of different straps for this guy.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Pelagos on a new leather strap... like it better than the bracelet


----------



## househalfman




----------



## pwk

My favorite GS 😀


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Reeser1




----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Regulator AF12


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Tzolkintime

DW 5600 E (aftermarket SS bezel/bracelet kit of course)
At the nearly empty office today with one of the "beater" rotation. I keep grabbing this or the 2100 or 5610, instead of a mechanical watch, I think it's the situation in general.


----------



## beefeater

Late lunch break with my JLC Reverso. Apparently, my colleagues in Europe are having dinner!
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Spending a few days with this guy.....enjoy your time!


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## warsh

Seiko Salmon!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT STAR Basic Date Automatic Silver 42mm


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## SaMaster14

GMT Master II + lunch!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

BLeistner said:


> Spending a few days with this guy.....enjoy your time!
> 
> View attachment 15499629


Love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

dshin525 said:


> These 2 arrived today! I can't decide which one I want to wear!


That is a big day! And tough decisions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

MuckyMark said:


>


Great watch. Saw one in the flesh today and was awesome in person.


----------



## Earthbound

After trying on the Devilray, went with the Nazario. Equally fun bit a bit smaller for my small wrists.


----------



## Biff99

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Hecla Titanium to start the weekend


This is stunning. & unique


----------



## Biff99

Mhutch said:


>


 this and the next guys (Sinn) are both favorites of mine. I love 1. Field watches 2. Dive watches 
Seems like you're getting the best of both worlds here. 
Does it strike you that way or is this just a diver to you?


----------



## Biff99

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 15491396
> View attachment 15491397


I'll ask you the same ? I did the Bell & Ross above you. 
. I love 1. Field watches 2. Dive watches 
Seems like you're getting the best of both worlds here. 
Does it strike you that way or is this just a diver to you?


----------



## Biff99

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15498848


Of your collection,
Where does this one rank in your mind?
I'd put it on top for looks but hard to beat a Grand Seiko!


----------



## Biff99

dshin525 said:


> These 2 arrived today! I can't decide which one I want to wear!


If looks alone carry the day...go for the Sinn!
Ps
What did you decide?


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

heyBJK said:


>


What a beautiful combination of elements here. Does this feel more dressy or sporty on the wrist?


----------



## Biff99

[QUOTE = "Sugman, post: 52491909, member: 266774"]
View attachment 15494806

[/ QUOTE]
My favorite Omega.
Yours too?
Or is this down the list?

Omega improves as they simplify to me


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Happy Humpday all.


----------



## BLeistner

sgrysdon said:


> Love
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TY.....I am quite fond of it as well.....enjoy your time!


----------



## J969

Corum Admiral's Cup Ac-One 45 Regatta
Wrist pic does not do the watch justice. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLeistner

sgrysdon said:


> That is a big day! And tough decisions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were forced to choose, I would go with the Sinn.....but either one is a great option.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## maccasvanquish

Happy fall everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!


----------



## Buschyfor3

Winding down this evening


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HenryTudor336

Monaco 1979-1989 edition









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

Biff99 said:


> Of your collection,
> Where does this one rank in your mind?
> I'd put it on top for looks but hard to beat a Grand Seiko!


If I were to rank my watches in order of personal liking (which does not correspond to wrist time directly) - it will be the 2 GS, Alpinist, Kontiki, U50, Pogue. The anOrdian and a couple of new ones are not yet with me, so cannot comment about them. U50 and Alpinist get the most wrist time.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_James




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sticky

Can't even begin to pretend that this is a lightweight.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Reeser1

H. Moser today.


----------



## Mr Auto

Reeser1 said:


> H. Moser today.
> View attachment 15500969


Nice! What does that tiny arrow in the middle do?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1

Mr Auto said:


> Nice! What does that tiny arrow in the middle do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks, the arrow points to the number representing the month. So the 10th month is October. So in this older photo from a couple of days ago it is reading October 9th.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## webster126




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the BLNR


----------



## househalfman




----------



## drram1966

Finding new ways to dress this boy... 3 days ago OEM bracelet, yesterday killer leather strap, today Super Engineer bracelet...which do you guys like better?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

drram1966 said:


> Finding new ways to dress this boy... 3 days ago OEM bracelet, yesterday killer leather strap, today Super Engineer bracelet...which do you guys like better?
> View attachment 15501091
> 
> 
> View attachment 15501096
> 
> View attachment 15501097


I prefer the strap or the OEM bracelet. That particular strap looks amazing on your watch. I think a shark mesh would look good too. Great looking watch regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

PO2500 today. Just a hint of orange to go with fall.


----------



## drram1966

JonS1967 said:


> I prefer the strap or the OEM bracelet. That particular strap looks amazing on your watch. I think a shark mesh would look good too. Great looking watch regardless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... I agree with you as far as the looks go... You'd be amazed how comfortable this Super Engineer is on my wrist... I like to experiment with different straps...its like getting a new watch sometimes.


----------



## Russ1965

Kicking off Friday with this piece that seldom gets worn:


----------



## bearwithwatch

Luch 77471760


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## BRN




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## BRN

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 15501523


Beautiful CC!


----------



## wheelbuilder

BRN said:


> Beautiful CC!


Thanks so much!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Neptune most of the day.

Yard work...switching to the tank Vostok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff99

iddaka said:


> If I were to rank my watches in order of personal liking (which does not correspond to wrist time directly) - it will be the 2 GS, Alpinist, Kontiki, U50, Pogue. The anOrdian and a couple of new ones are not yet with me, so cannot comment about them. U50 and Alpinist get the most wrist time.


Great collection. 
Sinn has a purely visual appeal I like but I'm sure the others are better quality


----------



## Biff99

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Do you own any other Seikos?
I have a monster and always wondered if these marine masters were worth the big price jump
(It's a beautiful piece)


----------



## Biff99

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15500315


Love it 
What exactly am I looking at?


----------



## samael_6978

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical most of the day. Then Seiko for a short motorcycle ride.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Biff99 said:


> Love it
> What exactly am I looking at?


Merkur mechanical chronograph


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. Very comfortable on the Tropic strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Retro this evening










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## ZM-73

Atlanticus


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## TimeDilation

Prospex SRPB53J1 "Pepsi Samurai" 43.8mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## xpiotos52

*SAMURAI 55..................*part4


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Biff99 said:


> Do you own any other Seikos?
> I have a monster and always wondered if these marine masters were worth the big price jump
> (It's a beautiful piece)


The MM300 is one of the best divers you can buy in its price

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Tiffany Square with new bracelet


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965

drhr said:


> Tiffany Square with new bracelet
> View attachment 15502027


Stunning 😍 😍 😍


----------



## MDT IT

The latest true diver from Tissot ..


----------



## jhdscript

Friday *Fortis Cosmonauts *


----------



## schumacher62

promaster tough


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk

View attachment 15502442

Not mine but I have a chance to wear this piece for the whole day!


----------



## mizzy

On a gloomy day...


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Friday! BSH Bay


----------



## roybiv99

Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday 













































#pumpkinandwatches


----------



## calangoman

Longines Conquest 39mm on uncle seiko tropic.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

65 for Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGamMR7q8jR/


----------



## gshock626




----------



## TimeDilation

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## webster126




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai right now!

Took the pups for a mile walk and it's near 90° F this afternoon (only one doggo pictured)

Also love the way light reflects off the indices on this dial!


----------



## sgrysdon

Fall speed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BRN




----------



## BRN

drhr said:


> Tiffany Square with new bracelet
> View attachment 15502027


gorgeous!


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## drhr

BRN said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you! Yeah, I liked the watch with the strap it came with but the bracelet really makes it that much nicer . . .


----------



## jeffrx

Friday night









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge Panchenko




----------



## TheHun

Good evening


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. A two diver day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Today and the last few days, my BSH watch.


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Russ1965

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a stunning picture !

Well done


----------



## CrownJewels

Got this yesterday and today is Day 2 of the honeymoon!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie, handwinding in house movement, beautiful design, brass case with very hard titanium nitride coating, reliable and precise, only 30 usd new, delivered to door, and makes big happy smile on your face. What a deal.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## schumacher62

one everyone should own. classic timex simplicity.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## nurpur

SARB KitKat


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Saturday







Wishing you all a great weekend!


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## funkadoobiest

Its Saturday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Welcome to the weekend.....enjoy your time!


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 😉

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGc1_k4KV4V/


----------



## JonS1967

TGIS 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


>


Fantastic photos!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

JonS1967 said:


> Fantastic photos!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate it!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## franco60

1803 from '68. Man, that rare numerals minute track on pie pan is special.
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Gprog




----------



## DMCBanshee

Beating first snow of the year with a Camo Turtle


----------



## xj4sonx

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## 59yukon01

The upgraded shroud really does make a positive difference on this.


----------



## daveolson5

For the weekend my Alpinist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne titanium


----------



## TimeDilation

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Classics Automatic 43mm


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Robert999




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## boonh

Such a sunny day!


----------



## JonS1967

boonh said:


> Such a sunny day!
> View attachment 15504963


What a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I got this serviced by VSA and it came back with the chrono second hand loose (surprise surprise).

That was 2 years ago.

Got a local guy to fix the hand for $30. Glad to have it back.


----------



## Russ1965

Vintage Sunday here:


----------



## sscob1




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with the MM tonight. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## xpiotos52

*ORIS D-65.............................*_part4







_


----------



## BRN




----------



## webster126

Yema air force in pj's


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Or, more of a "right now" photo...

Love the vibe alarm on this thing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Sunday folks! Hope everyone is resting well and staying safe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## stevarad

Poljot alarm. 2612 movement.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG for more content 👍 : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGetkn0qzxB/


----------



## Robert999

D4476226-1D7F-4926-930C-A342D74E2D66 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Nanook65

Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

Winding down the weekend with this little ticker.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Badblood32

Khaki mechanical









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

Tunastic...
















Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

JLC Polaris Date









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## samael_6978

G-Shock









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

Trying out my new strap.


----------



## Relo60

😀😷Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO 5 Sports SRP481K1


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 217570 
Probably my favorite watch


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## P.C.




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## paulie8777

Decisions, decisions, decisions...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Sunday night diving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

gshock626 said:


> 1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


Lovely dial.

I've always had a soft spot for linen dials.


----------



## Russ1965

sgrysdon said:


> Sunday night diving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't ask what kind of diving you're referring to..........


----------



## sgrysdon

Russ1965 said:


> I won't ask what kind of diving you're referring to..........


Technical night diving... takes years to get a proper certification.... I'm a professional.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Dinner time!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## uperhemi

Tutima FX Chronograph (38.5mm) on 6.5in wrist








And close up shot


----------



## mighty_orie

Have my Deepsea on for some weekend fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## francorx

Had my G shock on Mt Biking in the cool fall weather


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## stbob




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## johnny_b2

Rado and its sleek design

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite

H558-5009 on a Uncle SEIKO Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap. If you need to replace your rubber dive strap, The Uncle SEIKO one is a good choice. Nice and soft, similar to those that come on higher end SEIKO divers. Nice vintage look too.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Lu..




----------



## Robert999

AD240511-220E-4590-8434-056A97C29CC0 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## rcorreale




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## KorS

trying out the matching NATO today


----------



## Colmustard86

Seiko 5 baby ice monster


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## roybiv99

Hamilton Khaki Field Brown H69439901
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest Chronograph*
*


  




*


----------



## DMCBanshee

Beautiful Sunrise this morning


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet J09-3


----------



## HMR170

At the summit of Pleasant Mountain in Denmark, Maine.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## wristroll13

Where it all began









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 41Mets

The embarrassing moment when you're holding your arm up in the sky just to get the right angle and then you realize that your neighbor is 20 feet away staring at you like you're crazy.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

41Mets said:


> The embarrassing moment when you're holding your arm up in the sky just to get the right angle and then you realize that your neighbor is 20 feet away staring at you like you're crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My neighbours still look at me weirdly when I take my daily wrist shots.........

Perhaps one day I'll inform them of what this unusual activity is all about.


----------



## SaMaster14

Sitting in on California Insurance Commissioner Ricardo Lara's virtual investigatory hearing on homeowners' insurance in the wake of CA's wildfires


----------



## 41Mets

Russ1965 said:


> My neighbours still look at me weirdly when I take my daily wrist shots.........
> 
> Perhaps one day I'll inform them of what this unusual activity is all about.


Hilarious. For years, living in a condo complex, I've not really talked much with people. Families tend to keep to themselves, and I'm a single guy. There's one family that I seem to connect with, and their daughter has pet sit for me over the last handful of years. But there's one other guy that, since the pandemic, we've sort of bonded over being outside and Lysol spray and weird things that people bond over during a pandemic. He was the one who caught me, and I think I could tell him without being too embarrassed what I was doing. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

41Mets said:


> Hilarious. For years, living in a condo complex, I've not really talked much with people. Families tend to keep to themselves, and I'm a single guy. There's one family that I seem to connect with, and their daughter has pet sit for me over the last handful of years. But there's one other guy that, since the pandemic, we've sort of bonded over being outside and Lysol spray and weird things that people bond over during a pandemic. He was the one who caught me, and I think I could tell him without being too embarrassed what I was doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Life's too short to explain weird behaviour.

Keep 'em guessing I say.........


----------



## Tzolkintime

Greetings. I hope all are well. 
Thanks for the great shots of so many great watches. 
I'm at work in the studio today both live and virtually with a recent arrival from our Florida Gulf coast.
Casio AMW 320R. Be well, stay safe.


----------



## 612pab

Tudor Pelagos









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSecret




----------



## Radiolarian

...


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Fresh off the USPS truck. Diggin' it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## xpiotos52

*RLG.......microB...........*part4


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## dshin525

Sinn 158 on Erika's Originals that came in today.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seals and Russell's Reserve SIB


----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## swissra




----------



## ZM-73

Hoffman


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## jhdscript

*Casio G-Shock GA-2100* for today


----------



## stevarad

Vostok komandirskie K03 24h






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## BRN




----------



## Dieselk

This blue dial 😍. Listed in the sale section.
IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGj_VKzKKt8/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DenverWatches

I really like this, where can one buy this? Cannot find that color on Amazon.



JM252 said:


> View attachment 15508688


----------



## GregorAmbroz

Almost a GrandSeiko...


----------



## bj_key2003

Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date today









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JohnM67

DenverWatches said:


> I really like this, where can one buy this? Cannot find that color on Amazon.


passthewatch on eBay.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

I think this could be the best picture I've ever taken of this watch on my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040


----------



## guspech750

Aragon Divemaster meteorite.
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Doons




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sgrysdon

Field diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15508771


Lovely shot of a classic watch !!!


----------



## Russ1965

MuckyMark said:


>


Are you waiting for Cinderella, Mark?


----------



## mich.g.pan

My Citizen chrono....









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

King turtle lately









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

Carl F Bucherer Patravi Scubatec










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT lume 💙💙💙

More videos on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGlH2jqHXMw/


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

An attempt at a fall inspired collage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


I had that and the orange dial model.

Really cool watches. The bezel is really cool.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Robotaz said:


> I had that and the orange dial model.
> 
> Really cool watches. The bezel is really cool.


Nice! I had to wait 5 years to find this one in MINT condition.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## J969

41Mets said:


> An attempt at a fall inspired collage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, you could get to the orange dial version for the fall!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets

J969 said:


> Nice, you could get to the orange dial version for the fall!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can get zero versions of anything else forever 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

I love taking pictures of this watch. Probably my most photogenic. 
You may have a better looking watch, but not by a whole lot.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## webster126




----------



## truthinthedetail

Navy Seal Foundation.


----------



## TimeDilation

EDOX Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph 44mm


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## iddaka




----------



## TheSecret




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Russ1965

PM wear:


----------



## DMCBanshee

Superdome Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II today 
Always love wearing this one


----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex Submariner 16610* for this afternoon


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## GregorAmbroz

Is this vintage yet?


----------



## blaker333

Precista PRS82










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

In love with the indexes of my Milus 😍

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGmvte6KnlA/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

The Farer Aqua Compressor Leven in titanium.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Conquest Automatic Black 43mm


----------



## 71 TRUCK

This right now.









This later on.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## t minus

Simply Citizen...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

This will be on my wrist as soon as I've decided if the alligator strap is suited or not:


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Bahn112




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox


----------



## Russ1965

AzHadEnuf said:


>


First 6263 I've seen on this forum


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## jhdscript

Today *Poljot Chronographe*


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Pandybelly

Oris Big Crown Propilot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## kritameth




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## JonS1967

AzHadEnuf said:


>


Wow, beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15512035


Great photo... and very cool watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## c3p0




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## warsh

Rado Golden Horse!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still exploring 🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jeep99dad said:


> Still exploring ?


wow. That's a nice dial


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Took out my vintage collection. 34 mm watches were so comfortable!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser1




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## FBMJ

Jumbo vintage 70's Tank


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Russ1965

JonS1967 said:


> Great photo... and very cool watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## carlhaluss

Dazzling ivory colored dial of the Grand Seiko SBGW231


----------



## Russ1965

For @JonS1967


----------



## dshin525

Just received the Rubber B strap today and slapped it on. Loving the all polar look!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 41Mets

This went to the French spa for a bezel treatment and came back looking good as new.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Presage Automatic 42mm


----------



## gshock626

Lord Matic 5606-7191 from '72


----------



## JonS1967

Russ1965 said:


> For @JonS1967
> 
> View attachment 15512811


Very cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

JonS1967 said:


> Very cool!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.
Glad you approve?


----------



## ZK2336

My first bronze watch! I am really looking forward to the natural patina process.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seals Watch tonight and a boulevardier


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday night/Friday morning!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## xpiotos52

STEINHART Ocean One Vintage.............part4


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Z engineer




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## andsan




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## hollywoodphil

Similarly wavy dial as on the Casio from a coupla days ago, only Swisser.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

Old reliable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

HAGWE!


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## samael_6978

Ball 60 seconds









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
The 'Day' is about to change...Happy Saturday already to those in the eastern side of the globe!


----------



## neilziesing

Zodiac 1953 Skin Diver on a premium silicone band from Barton Bands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Kalmar I Destro


----------



## samael_6978

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> The 'Day' is about to change...Happy Saturday already to those in the eastern side of the globe!
> View attachment 15514099


What's the case diameter and model number? Beautiful watch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

PM wear:


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Yaz

Mine : IWC Ingénieur
Hers : DateJust 1603

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Casio...









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze LE. Hanhart just announce today a new 471ES (stainless steel) which is not a Limited Edition, with the same no date manually wound movement!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## t minus

Marathon Navigator...


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Doons




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JonS1967

Really enjoying this KonTiki. Have a great weekend!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm


----------



## TheHun

Expy


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

samael_6978 said:


> What's the case diameter and model number? Beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a really nice 40mm green sunburst dial. It's Orient TriStar RA-AB0F08E19B.


----------



## jenyang

Ragl said:


> Direnzo DRZ_03 Blood Moon......................
> 
> View attachment 15466512
> 
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


One of the most original designs I've seen. Wish it became available in 42mm. Very sharp.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## monza06




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai Submersible! Shot on my equally blue new iPhone 12 Pro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

Breakfast, lunch and dinner drinks.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ds760476

Black and orange for a school Halloween thing


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


----------



## rafy1

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


Wow... super combo and beautiful photo too


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## mmuse41

SBDX005









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

1970 wafer thin.


----------



## Relo60

???Saturday ✌???


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem




----------



## heyBJK

Today's grill timer...


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## DMCBanshee

rafy1 said:


> Wow... super combo and beautiful photo too


 Thanks

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## orangenSaft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

A touch of class for Saturday, Reverso Classic Small Seconds:


----------



## johnny_b2

Vratislavia

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mr.V1984

Evening swap to quartz. New strap on this guy. Original bracelet had those awful folded links.


----------



## datbme150

Rake Rev Hanhart


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## pbankey




----------



## househalfman




----------



## RussMurray

Just picked this up this afternoon....


----------



## peskydonut

Seiko SNJ018





  








IMG_20201024_183808.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020












  








00000IMG_00000_BURST20201024180517095_COVER.jpg




__
peskydonut


__
Oct 25, 2020


----------



## pvflyer

This guy, flat army green tuna. on olive-green maratac 5 rings NATO strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777

*SLA023J1







*


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

View attachment 15516660


----------



## mighty_orie

Snowflake day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## swissra




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Russ1965

RussMurray said:


> Just picked this up this afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 15516450


Nice one, Russ.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Calumets




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ck13

Day 3. Quickly becoming my favourite version of the Alpinist line.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee

Took off this beauty to give it some proper lighting...


----------



## DMCBanshee

We got a friend to our 14 years old Lab, 7 weeks German shepherd.

Rambo and Kodiak


----------



## Goose 104

Tudor Prince today


----------



## cmann_97

Luminox for rainy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170

Morning hike.


----------



## johnny_b2

Dan Henry

IF: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Love the depth of this dial.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## aguila9

Back to the Zelos Mako 3
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Russ1965 said:


> Nice one, Russ.


Thanks big guy. Have since changed the strap yet again


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne PVD


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## mich.g.pan

My Monster of the day.....


----------



## webster126




----------



## 41Mets

Triton Subphotique

Highly Recommend both for the product and the customer service


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Mako XL Automatic in Blue 44mm


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## chinguelmike




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## neilziesing

Bulova King Midas.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheSecret




----------



## maylebox

Swiss only 16610 on sailcloth today


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## Jayemmgee

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## Russ1965

Vintage KS with gradient dial:


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

Ernst Benz


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## ZM-73

Speedtimer


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## stevarad

Beautiful Moscow classic watch, with molnija 3603 movement.





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Regulateur* for me


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## 6L35

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## r171pt

Here you have it









Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bj_key2003

Hamilton today









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cheverian




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sgrysdon

Super dressy chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

SBGN011


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## platinumEX




----------



## ca_ng

IWC Mark XV White for a cloudy gray day


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## savedbythebell

Avenger today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephc24

Timex Midget Limited Edition homage to the Ingersoll Midget trench watch.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Chris Ward Sandhurst


----------



## Snyde

Something about this watch that I love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit

Happiest of Mondays to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## neilziesing

Citizen Purple Haze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## pwnzor

My daily driver.


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Yaz

Late workout wearing my IWC

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Evening switch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

New strap same watch


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nevenkab




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## iddaka




----------



## sevaseka

Greetings....









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

TURTLE time......................................part4


----------



## Larsjeee

Ready for #SpeedyTuesday !  Have a great one everybody!


----------



## Yaz

Russ1965 said:


>


Cool


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Crazy, but elegant Vostok with automatic.2241 movement





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Robert999

27EF3D7B-956B-4F0D-B2DC-AAB5CE54C073 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## mrod1108

Mr. Paul Picot.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Nanook65

Been wearing this now for almost 2 weeks straight and I am liking it a lot
Laco Squad Himalaya -


----------



## Sugman




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph calibre 1040 on TheTropic strap


----------



## DiverBob

Vratislavia Architekt


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Flicker




----------



## MAD777

Loving my Zeppelins









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## georgegervin44

First snow of the year is switching over to rain. Polar Explorer holding on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


that's a sexy watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sgrysdon

Regatta Time!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## pwnzor




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to another 1967 Amphibia. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alkin Model Two landed for a visit... 
lots to like


----------



## JonS1967

Another shot. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Kano 44mm "Red"(more like maroon) on StrapCode Metabind Rivet Bracelet. You can see the color next to my wrestling team's uniform which is maroon vs. the red in Arizona State Flag.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings M2


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Jappaner




----------



## Flicker




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## schumacher62

the robust and stylish weekender!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today


----------



## warsh

Caravelle Devil Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Happy Hump Day All!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## drram1966

My new Oyster Perpetual 41mm


----------



## datbme150

Such and amazing dial


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## TimeDilation

VICTORINOX Infantry Vintage Mechanical 44mm on Geckota Old Chester Leather Watch Strap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## roybiv99

CW Trident Diver C65









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## VincentG

I installed this double dome sapphire today, haven't taken it off since.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## 62caster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Flicker




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani

RAF 311


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Yaz

It's been months...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today again


----------



## SaMaster14

Some new Nespresso pods for the season










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling B1


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fazmoto

Awesom-O 4000 said:


>


Nice shot, beautiful watch.


----------



## walknot




----------



## Relo60

Thursday greetings 😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## calangoman

Oris big crown pointer date


----------



## c3p0




----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON intra-matic Silver 42mm


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## red1108nyc

TBB 79170 today


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## GR4H4M

Coming in on the budget side of things.


----------



## Slowphiveo

Just got it back from its first service with Tudor.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## falika




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## househalfman




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mighty_orie

Just received via mail today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

This one for Friday.

Be safe and enjoy the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xpiotos52

57 in rotation................................part4


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03

Sandhurst


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Flicker




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## johnny_b2

Dietrich TC

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

PilotFriday  with the 41mm IWC Spitfire chronograph on a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap. I really like this watch and it's a strap monster. IWC knows how to make a nice flieger


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Vratislavia Architekt


----------



## maguirejp

This one today, it arrived from China yesterday. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## monza06

Strap change for my Bremont, I think it fits superbly


----------



## maguirejp

Yaz said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Ow, wow ! So nice !


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97

B & R V94









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

TGIF


----------



## TheSecret




----------



## watchustebbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## Yaz

maguirejp said:


> Ow, wow ! So nice !


Thank you 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Happy Halloween! 🎃
CITIZEN CA0349-51L TI-IP Super Titanium Chronograph 43mm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Not so much wearing as cradling: this 1903 Patek Philippe Chronometro Gondolo pocket watch, 56mm in 18K yellow gold (photo taken today).

Then, on my wrist, the 2018 Grand Seiko SBGR 261 (photo from a couple of days ago).


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## xpiotos52

deepsea03 said:


> Sandhurst


I have a bit of a like for CW's. I'm constantly amazed of models made I've never seen.
THIS- is just "plain Beautiful" !


----------



## xpiotos52

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15525074


Love it, I have the black dial model.


----------



## Radiolarian

Rolling the Zenith


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## deepsea03

xpiotos52 said:


> I have a bit of a like for CW's. I'm constantly amazed of models made I've never seen.
> THIS- is just "plain Beautiful" !


Thank you


----------



## Mike48




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ZM-73

Happy Halloween! Deep Blue Sea Ram.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## drhr

Tangente just in . . .


----------



## xpiotos52

017 on the wrist....................part4


----------



## JanW




----------



## M6TT F

Pinion Atom ND









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

xpiotos52 said:


> 017 on the wrist....................part4
> View attachment 15526196


One of the nicest SARBs out there.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
It's a Zelos kind of Saturday today ✌


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mike48

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15525946


Love this watch. Did you get this from AD or grey market?


----------



## 41Mets

Today is, possibly, the coldest day since the pandemic was a thing in NJ. I'll be going out for a hike because I didn't have a chance to be too active this week and it rained a lot.

I am going to need to train myself to hike in the freezing cold because I can't be stuck inside this winter and it looks like we may have closures of things again since this pandemic is NOT turning a corner in the US.

Wearing my $12 Costco shirt and my $85 Casio.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Nevets750

Boo! Panerai PAM 682. Happy Halloween!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## RussMurray

Mike48 said:


> Love this watch. Did you get this from AD or grey market?


Thanks. I got it on the grey market through Jomashop.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Working today. Will switch to a more Halloween a appropriate watch later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Happy Halloween! 🎃 
LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Dancing Fire




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my favorite watch today, the polar Explorer II


----------



## red1108nyc

Will be one of these today


----------



## Robotaz

An amazing watch for the money.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## FBMJ

Bring up the angels


----------



## webster126

Yema Superman 63 just acquired. picked it up!


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Amarriednerd

Lorier Neptune v3









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Halloween!!  

Two Halloween appropriate color ways to choose from. 

















This one doesn't get nearly enough wrist time. 








Stay safe tonight!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## fogbound




----------



## Mrkizzle04




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ck13

Need a break from the mechanicals....G shock today.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15527564


That strap makes the watch pop


----------



## RussMurray

Russ1965 said:


> That strap makes the watch pop


I guess it does, but then again so do Barton's other colours!


----------



## Russ1965

RussMurray said:


> I guess it does, but then again so do Barton's other colours!
> View attachment 15527787
> 
> 
> View attachment 15527788


And just how many straps did you buy to dress this lovely watch with ?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## civic4982

So this one from yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Sunday


----------



## DMCBanshee

civic4982 said:


> So this one from yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow it's a beauty!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

My only watch of a couple of dozen that automatically changes for DST.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## orangenSaft

New strap, first 'hipster' minimalist style. Pretty comfy. Chili beginnings in the background. Speedy shall time the braise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## MacA

Sporting a modded Seiko right now


----------



## Russ1965

SolarPower said:


>


This is such a lovely watch.

Is it the 37mm variant?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jah

Snowflake on Bond in honor of Connery!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Small Seconds today:


----------



## Mike48




----------



## monza06




----------



## SaMaster14

Burgers and Rose this afternoon

Photo made me realize I needed to set the time back an hour on my PAM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CMY21

My new one...


----------



## 41Mets

Didn't plan on a hike this morning but when I Was our I went for a short one and had this on - not normally a hiking watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Roningrad

One of the days, you really have to take a strong Turkish coffee.

In honor of Bondman, Sean Connery, RIP Sir.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Black Series Sumo ready to 'dive' in my ube (purple yam) milkshake 😂


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Larsjeee

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15529718


That must be the best shot I've seen in a while!


----------



## Larsjeee

Wearing the trusty PO today! Have a great and productive week everyone


----------



## Russ1965

Larsjeee said:


> That must be the best shot I've seen in a while!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Roningrad

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> Black Series Sumo ready to 'dive' in my ube (purple yam) milkshake 😂
> View attachment 15529711


Tsrap!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

Larsjeee said:


> That must be the best shot I've seen in a while!


+1 here! Helluva shot!


----------



## Russ1965

Roningrad said:


> +1 here! Helluva shot!


You're very kind.
Thank you.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## JanW




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla Ti today


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 🙏🏼😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport


----------



## Don S

View attachment 15530219
View attachment 15530219


----------



## calangoman

Longines Conquest


----------



## Don S




----------



## AzHadEnuf

King Seiko Monday


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Moonphase Monday


----------



## usclassic




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## r171pt

Here's a green one...









Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## ZM-73

SNDD91P1


----------



## Roningrad

Larsjeee said:


> Wearing the trusty PO today! Have a great and productive week everyone
> 
> View attachment 15529721


Great looking PO Lars! Is this the 39.5mm/40mm model? How do you find the dial and bezel compared to the older POs? Thanks.


----------



## Larsjeee

Roningrad said:


> Great looking PO Lars! Is this the 39.5mm/40mm model? How do you find the dial and bezel compared to the older POs? Thanks.


Thanks Roningrad! It's indeed the 39.5 model, the 43 is too large for me. The dial and bezel are _very_ sharp, but shiny as well. If you don't like shiny ceramics, the older, matte model(s) will be more to your taste. I expected to dislike (not hate) the shine, but now I actually like it! I wrote a small review, should you be interested in some more information/photo's: Seamaster Planet Ocean 39.5mm mini-review Cheers!


----------



## medic1




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
'How do I lume thee? Let me count the ways'. 😂


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ck13

On a G shock binge at the moment .









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Larsjeee said:


> Thanks Roningrad! It's indeed the 39.5 model, the 43 is too large for me. The dial and bezel are _very_ sharp, but shiny as well. If you don't like shiny ceramics, the older, matte model(s) will be more to your taste. I expected to dislike (not hate) the shine, but now I actually like it! I wrote a small review, should you be interested in some more information/photo's: Seamaster Planet Ocean 39.5mm mini-review Cheers!


Thanks Lars! Very Jedi-like, you read my thoughts exactly. I owned an 42mm 8500 some time back. Missing it a lot.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Can't seem to get this one off my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph calibre 1040, on blue TropicStrap


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## corry29

Dark Side on a NATO


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## copperjohn

Waiting t watch the returns tonight..!


----------



## J969

Chopard Monaco Historique newly acquired. Beautiful watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965

Cocas said:


> View attachment 15531436


Most unusual Movado.............and very nice to look at too !!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Newly-acquired piece and liking it so much 😁


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Longines Hydroconquest Chronographe *for this morning


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Pandybelly

Omega Aqua Terra 150m Day Date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

PRIM HULK


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

andsan said:


> View attachment 15532424
> View attachment 15532425


Fantastic, I love it!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Pufferfish (Fugu)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## heyBJK

]


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar 216570


----------



## Bloom

NTH Barracuda










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## AustinOX

GS SBGA375









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

I know summer is over... but it's never a bad time to time to feel like you're in the Caribbean


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## househalfman




----------



## red1108nyc

Will be a submariner day


----------



## TimeDilation

Presage Automatic Zen Garden 41.7mm on HIRSCH Merino Nappa Leather Strap


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## webster126




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## xpiotos52

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15526315


Big Clive, I don't know why I keep "liking" your posts, I must be lusting after a Panerai ,or is it because you have such good taste ?


----------



## xpiotos52

Just SEIKO simplicity...........................................part 4


----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965

xpiotos52 said:


> Big Clive, I don't know why I keep "liking" your posts, I must be lusting after a Panerai ,or is it because you have such good taste ?


Well, in that case, like this one too Chris.........................


----------



## xpiotos52

Russ1965 said:


> Well, in that case, like this one too Chris.........................
> 
> View attachment 15533515


Russ, just goes without saying, you have impeccable taste !!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

#G-Shock


----------



## jovani




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03

Chris Ward Sandhurst on Yusk Straps


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjuice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sci




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Date's off &#8230;

Insta: apt.1901










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## stranger_in_the_night

New Timex here


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office with the PAM today!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## afechete




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing the new Alkin Model Two proto today. It's quite nice and always liked the dual crown diver style.


----------



## Bloom

Zelos Horizons









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Revolution 417 Bronze on Vintage Olive Leather


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Nanook65

Although it might be a little late in the season for a Dive, it is a beautiful nice warm sunny fall day today:
Laco Squad Himalaya on Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## aguila9

Just received my first NODUS. The new Sector Field slate.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Double post


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## BRN




----------



## TimeDilation

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Auto 46mm


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## TGR11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

ALPINA...showin' it.................part 4


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Enicar Sherpa Guide GMT *for this morning


----------



## Dieselk

Bonne journée 😉

Feel free to subscribe toIG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHPuRVer-6F/


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## afechete

Doxa Sub today


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967

This dial never gets dull to me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

As usual on Fridays, my IWC Spitfire Chrono and a drunkartstraps Epsom leather strap 
Happy Friday


----------



## 59yukon01

This one has benefited from a recent movement swap.


----------



## falika




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## SaMaster14

Seamaster on the wrist today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## savedbythebell

Navitimer today.


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My brand new Brew Retromatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

Got my stingray strap today from our own @aaronpim and put it on my CW Sapphire; I like it! Nice work, Combat Straps!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 41Mets

Totally forgot for the entire day.

I think my wrist doesn't look as big without watch on it. Just me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ToBeDetermined

I
View attachment 15536577
View attachment 15536577
View attachment 15536577


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Brand new to me today. Ticks all boxes - sapphire, 200m WR, tritium and super lume.

Quartz haters ....don't care.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye on this gorgeous Fall day!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## DiverBob

Longines 35mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Aquaracer










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## Amarriednerd

Doxa 300t Caribbean


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orange Monster


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## martyloveswatches

Tutima day...









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## joejoe1225

14060M - today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## r171pt

Green on green









Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## HMR170




----------



## savedbythebell

Navi...


----------



## thewatchidiot

Tried the Mido on a yellow strap!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## ComeBackShane

Nothing beats a dress watch for cleaning up after the previous night's BBQ.


----------



## Eugene Hot

HAQ SBQL007 8F33


----------



## TheSecret




----------



## J969

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman




----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

jovani said:


>


Love this one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I wore this today, on one of the greatest days of my adult life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01

Back home from a the lake.


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mgreen089




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## mighty_orie

Fully charged after a long day of house cleaning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Ball Worldtimer


----------



## JanW




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Racerke

This weekend









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk (www.instagram.com/racerke083)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Navigating through the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dad old/cheap Sub


----------



## cmann_97

Tag Carrera









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

EMG

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## savedbythebell

Dj for a beautiful day.


----------



## joejoe1225

Sub C - Today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going with my Seiko orange monster on a nato. Enjoy the day and stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Vratislava Architekt on nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## iddaka




----------



## chillsand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK

Chicken in the smoker...


----------



## pvflyer

This guy  Seiko Turtle King save the oceans on blue waffle silicone strap.

#seikogreatwhite #seikoturtleking #seikosavetheoceans #seikotunacan









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

The new Alpinist









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N986B met Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## monza06




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHWFlgDqMee/


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Classic beauty of Reverso Tribute to 1931:


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## civic4982

Fun with vintage gauges :lol:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

'Soul of a Black Man' - Maceo Parker 
Music to walk to; have a great week ahead fam!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Really been enjoying the classic SKX lately. Plus my family...I enjoy them too! Lol.

It's a beautiful fall day up here in Canada!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

« En rouge et Noir »

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

chillsand said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great watch and a delicious beer! Doesn't get much better than that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Rado


----------



## jovani




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling SuperOcean 42


----------



## red1108nyc

TGIM


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## blaker333

6139-6009 notch case unpolished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Just arrived Yema Andretti Rallyegraf. I'm loving this watch









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Graneworm

This morning..









and this afternoon..


----------



## Dieselk

Timex lume ✌
Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHYaodbLcVT/


----------



## 41Mets

Noticing today, really does the first time, the red highlights in the tachymeter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## pnwyankee

Recently acquired Eterna Matic Chrono......


----------



## pnwyankee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## falika




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Evening shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

King Waffle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Squirrel Murphy

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Tanjecterly

Sunshine and blue.


----------



## ds760476

I usually hate bracelets, but every once in a while I put this one on and reconsider my position.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## savedbythebell

Navitimer


----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling SuperOcean 42 again


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Graneworm

Another day of 2 watches. Blue and green should not be seen....?
Day








Evening


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Flying high with Zeppelin









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## iddaka




----------



## househalfman




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Bay


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## TNesher




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Sugman




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog on Canvas


----------



## MacA

Vintage IWC from 1949 today


----------



## SaMaster14

Omega + pups










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Speedmaster MK II from 1970









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the omega Seamaster Chrono


----------



## Nevets750

Glashutte SeaQ Panorama Date

Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Watch alert ? New Entry ?.

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHbk8RiKy4t/


----------



## Nevets750

heyBJK said:


>


Nice! Lume on the entire dial? I'd love to see a night shot of that!

Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead

This little guy now cause it was neglected the last few days.


----------



## maccasvanquish

Enjoying some Pepsi tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Parnis


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## drdas007

1928 Elgin Legionnaire 302


----------



## monza06




----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling today.


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Squirrel Murphy

New arrival









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## MAD777

Happy Veterans Day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## malimedved3




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Graneworm

2 a day is becoming the norm..

Dark morning brightening up later


----------



## cmann_97

Still like this Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Madison for this hump day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy

B&R today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

This bad boy, today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Veterans Day and thank you to all vets and their families.

Rolex Explorer II today


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

atlbbqguy said:


> B&R today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the biggest B&R fan but this one is nice!


----------



## atlbbqguy

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Not the biggest B&R fan but this one is nice!


Thank you. I'm really enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10watchcase




----------



## SaMaster14

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Veterans Day and thank you to all vets and their families.
> 
> Rolex Explorer II today


Great photos! Happy Veterans Day to all who have served and their families!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Happy Veterans Day to my amazing wife, she proudly served in The United States Marine Corps. 🇺🇲 Our his & hers field watches ~ HAMILTON Khaki Field Auto 44mm/Khaki Field Officer 40mm


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday/Veterans day









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival today, used Citizen Chandler


----------



## Nevets750

Louis Erard X Regulateur Alain Silberstein LE of 178 pieces









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wednesday/Veterans day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Wow! That thing looks brand new!


----------



## BRN




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WalkJD

carlhaluss said:


> Some brighter scenes from Aviation history:


What brand/model of watch is this? Hands obscure the name on dial, couldn't make it out.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fabulous picture


----------



## Russ1965

WalkJD said:


> What brand/model of watch is this? Hands obscure the name on dial, couldn't make it out.


That's a Hanhart.

Unfortunately, I don't know the model number or reference.


----------



## MegaloMajik

Citizen Promeister titanium in the green










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Russ1965 said:


> Fabulous picture


Appreciate it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Dan Henry


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Graneworm

Thursday, finding the daily process therapeutic.. Plus it nudges me to cycle watches.
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignaceworang




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## kritameth

SBEX007.


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## georgegervin44

TGIF!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II


----------



## usclassic




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## fiskadoro

Oris ChronOris today


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## webster126




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

The new Brew is growing on me. Bracelet is well made and comfortable. Looks intergrated, but it's not and even has quick releases.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

WalkJD said:


> What brand/model of watch is this? Hands obscure the name on dial, couldn't make it out.


Hanhart 417 Bronze Limited Edition (_Bronze 417 Chronograph_, _Hanhart x The Rake & Revolution_ )


----------



## WalkJD

carlhaluss said:


> Hanhart 417 Bronze Limited Edition (_Bronze 417 Chronograph_, _Hanhart x The Rake & Revolution_ )


Thanks. I happened across the video they did on the piece on the Revolution watch YouTube channel this morning. It's a very unique piece. Beautiful.


----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill today. It's almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Nevets750 said:


> Louis Erard X Regulateur Alain Silberstein LE of 178 pieces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


Ah, Vseries.....sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 41Mets

Triton gorgeous dial


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Transocean









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

WalkJD said:


> Thanks. I happened across the video they did on the piece on the Revolution watch YouTube channel this morning. It's a very unique piece. Beautiful.


Thanks. Hanhart now has the same one in a stainless steel version as well. The bronze is a limited edition, but the stainless steel one is not. And very good value as well!


----------



## Snyde

Jack646 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. I've been trying to find a replacement bracelet for mine. May I ask where you got your oyster bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso and fine wine at Arriva Ristorante on Commercial Drive in Vancouver, BC


----------



## mrlau

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gorgeous. Which model is this?


----------



## gshock626

mrlau said:


> Gorgeous. Which model is this?


Thanks! SBGH279

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## amt76

The Hydra II arrived, and I'm quite pleased...
Shown on the ZD Horween Leather Nato...












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## SaMaster14

PAM!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Nevets750

The massive Deep Blue DayNight Diver Pro. Love the tritium tubes at night!









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Graneworm

Two watches, before midday! Coincidentally, something English for first practice something German for practice two.






























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Oris Hammerhead Limited


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## drdas007

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Horween natural Chromexcel leather by Drunkartstraps


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeBackShane




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett CD III


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday today!


----------



## Firecrafter

My new Seiko 5 Sports with Uncle Seiko strap!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Wired AGAW422


----------



## stiggity

Ym 116622 rhodium


----------



## red1108nyc

Submariner


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mighty_orie

Casioak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76

So glad I didn't sell these Horween Natos...lol.. Da Hs2 ( Hydra Series II) JUST SLAYS THESE NATOS...





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15547629


Love your colourful and punchy pictures.

Great selection of watches too


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Graneworm

Motorsport theme for qualifying..
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My Sarx055 😍

Video on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHkh1XsHb0Z/


----------



## Grendel01

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## StanleyInquisition

My Tag Aquaracer alongside my latest addition to my collection, a Seiko Sumo. Super pleased with both!

I also just realized the bezel on the Tag is one click off-center, my bad!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Gfxdaddy

#NoirNovember 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Monta OK.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## georgegervin44

NWA!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

B&R 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla Titanium  still haven't taken it off the oem rubber. Such a comfortable combo.


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Russ1965 said:


> Love your colourful and punchy pictures.
> 
> Great selection of watches too


Thank you so much for the kind words my friend, I truly appreciate it! 😊


----------



## TimeDilation

Have a nice weekend! 👀


----------



## DiverBob

Longines 35MM


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nuhobby

A minimally-used Fortuna automatic (Japan movement, German build) I just got it. I like the contrast and legibility!










Chris


----------



## 41Mets

Some rusty old oil drum on a hike









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BRN

MuckyMark said:


>


Lovely shot.


----------



## BRN




----------



## SolarPower

The beauty of radio controlled watch - all accurate. Wear any


----------



## Shinobi29

SKZ207K1 "Atlas" with GMT bezel insert mod.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JR70




----------



## househalfman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Saturday night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullah8001

DAYTONA❤ At a boutique 😁😪


----------



## medic1




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MegaloMajik

Titanium Citizen again, it won't let me take it off









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

Cocktail time🍸


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Akis1975

My new holy grail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## SaMaster14

Watching "The Grand Tour" at 2am...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

STOWA Flieger


----------



## Graneworm

Race day..
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog


----------



## MAD777

Double watch day...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart3rlfc

Speedmaster for me today!









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day
Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHnC4jwLBTF/


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Chronograph GT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

DJ


----------



## Orisginal

VC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster

Deck watch Sunday...


----------



## CMY21

Still bonding with my BB41.....


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Skellig

Had my Aqua Terra for company on my walk on a nice Autumn day.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Sunday. 
Scurfa titanium DiverOne on the OEM rubber, which are really nice.


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Badblood32

After 12 weeks of waiting...









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

The Presage that I thought about off and on for years before buying. My watch collecting was comprised strictly of vintage for several years so this one certainly had my interest given its inspiration. I was quite pleased with the quality of the dial on this one, even under the scrutiny of a loupe (not fun trying to take pictures through the phone camera btw)





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Ok


----------



## glen8ak

New Zelos Horizon Field with Lunar lumed dial...super sweet!
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak

New Zelos Horizon Field with Lunar lumed dial...super sweet!
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

MegaloMajik said:


> The Presage that I thought about off and on for years before buying. My watch collecting was comprised strictly of vintage for several years so this one certainly had my interest given its inspiration. I was quite pleased with the quality of the dial on this one, even under the scrutiny of a loupe (not fun trying to take pictures through the phone camera btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Love this !!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SinCity




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Hecla Titanium  still haven't taken it off the oem rubber. Such a comfortable combo.


Such a great looking watch, Brice! I've had my eye on this model but I'm on a self-imposed watch moratorium  What are your impressions so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15548614
> 
> 
> Longines 35MM


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Speedy today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## carlhaluss

Simple Sunday Beauty, with 3 new pairs of shoes on the way!


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Such a great looking watch, Brice! I've had my eye on this model but I'm on a self-imposed watch moratorium  What are your impressions so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I love it, great finish on the titanium case, polished and brushed. The dial is awesome. It wears great on the wrist, good size, short length and very comfortable with the integrated rubber. If you like larger watches, it may be on the smaller side ?


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. I love it, great finish on the titanium case, polished and brushed. The dial is awesome. It wears great on the wrist, good size, short length and very comfortable with the integrated rubber. If you like larger watches, it may be on the smaller side ?


Thanks, Brice! Sounds really nice. I don't prefer larger watches per se, I think 40mm works great for many watches. I actually made an afternoon switch to this 40mm hand wind Russian chronograph. I think it's proportions are perfect 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

rotating between these today


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Brice! Sounds really nice. I don't prefer larger watches per se, I think 40mm works great for many watches. I actually made an afternoon switch to this 40mm hand wind Russian chronograph. I think it's proportions are perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does look great on your wrist. 
You'd probably love how the Hecla wears.


----------



## Tristis

Got this about a week ago- hasn't left the wrist since

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Explorer II later afternoon. Still my favorite


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tristis said:


> Got this about a week ago- hasn't left the wrist since
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations  the new sub is just about perfect  waiting on mine


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> It does look great on your wrist.
> You'd probably love how the Hecla wears.


I'm sure you're right. It's a stunning piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## monza06




----------



## Aussiehoudini




----------



## red1108nyc

SD still on the wrist


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 
















SNAD41


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Graneworm

Cheap cheerful & chunky.
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cart3rlfc

G shock for work









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Mako


----------



## dean.i.could

Latest addition to the family

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Just picked this up from my local AD, I couldn't pass it up. It caught my eyes when I bought my Sumo a few days ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. This dial is something else.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling SuperOcean 42


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day, my Sarx035

2 videos on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHp3Nf9HozG/


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SinCity

GO Sport Evolution chronograph.


----------



## xInZax




----------



## jovani

International Pogue Day


----------



## rower003




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## dawalsh13

With new Nomos bracelet. I bought and sold watches for years, but can't never let this one go.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Today and all week.


----------



## SinCity

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Today and all week.
> 
> View attachment 15552003
> View attachment 15552012
> View attachment 15552015
> View attachment 15552016
> View attachment 15552017


That is fantastic! I was just thinking about the same watch this morning while deliberating possible future purchases. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

SinCity said:


> That is fantastic! I was just thinking about the same watch this morning while deliberating possible future purchases. Wear it in good health!


It's a beautiful thing. If you'd like some more personal impressions I'd be happy to share.


----------



## SinCity

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> It's a beautiful thing. If you'd like some more personal impressions I'd be happy to share.


Yes, that would be cool! Have you made a review thread? I would definitely like to read that as I don't see much information out about it. Really cool choice though 👍🏻


----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

SinCity said:


> Yes, that would be cool! Have you made a review thread? I would definitely like to read that as I don't see much information out about it. Really cool choice though 👍🏻


I haven't written any reviews myself, but there are three on GT the line here. If you search around you'll find more.

CEO Davide Traxler trailed it in video slots that are on YouTube where he described the design process. There are also a few posts on Instagram. And of course the chrono version was shortlisted at GPHG this year, coming behind the H. Moser.

I was told that PF is only sending out individual watches to its authorised sales points based on firm orders. Apparently this is because it doesn't want any of them sitting around in showroom windows. If that's true, they might not be available to walk in and try on, although one person on WPS seems to have done so.

There's one on Chrono24 with a list price way above MSRP. I got mine way under MSRP from my sales point, but there you go.

Generally speaking, you're right that coverage has been a bit thin.


----------



## SinCity

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> I haven't written any reviews myself, but there are three on GT the line here. If you search around you'll find more.
> 
> CEO Davide Traxler trailed it in video slots that are on YouTube where he described the design process. There are also a few posts on Instagram. And of course the chrono version was shortlisted at GPHG this year, coming behind the H. Moser.
> 
> I was told that PF is only sending out individual watches to its authorised sales points based on firm orders. Apparently this is because it doesn't want any of them sitting around in showroom windows. If that's true, they might not be available to walk in and try on, although one person on WPS seems to have done so.
> 
> There's one on Chrono24 with a list price way above MSRP. I got mine way under MSRP from my sales point, but there you go.
> 
> Generally speaking, you're right that coverage has been a bit thin.


Yeah, the availability on Chrono24 is lacking. I guess that's smart on Parmigiani's part to limit gray market access. Under list sounds good! Lol. May I ask what size your wrist is? It looks like there is an AD here in the Aria hotel, so I may ping them or just head over and see if they have any in stock to try on. I'll also go an try to track down an Octo Finissimo to compare it with as those are two I'm considering as a next purchase.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

SinCity said:


> Yeah, the availability on Chrono24 is lacking. I guess that's smart on Parmigiani's part to limit gray market access. Under list sounds good! Lol. May I ask what size your wrist is? It looks like there is an AD here in the Aria hotel, so I may ping them or just head over and see if they have any in stock to try on. I'll also go an try to track down an Octo Finissimo to compare it with as those are two I'm considering as a next purchase.


My wrist circumference is 175-178mm, or about 6.8-7.0 inches. The watch is 42mm in diameter and 11.2mm thick. While that might sound large, its flatness and its integrated bracelet wraps around the wrist in a single form. This allows the dial to sit large but the whole watch to hug the flesh in the round.


----------



## SinCity

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> My wrist circumference is 175-178mm, or about 6.8-7.0 inches. The watch is 42mm in diameter and 11.2mm thick. While that might sound large, its flatness and its integrated bracelet wraps around the wrist in a single form. This allows the dial to sit large but the whole watch to hug the flesh in the round.


Thanks. My wrist is also 7" and flat. I would consider a 42mm watch as I have a 42mm and 43mm that see some wrist time, but 42-43 is my upper limit. I'll have to find one and get it on my wrist.


----------



## migcuareyes

Vintage Seiko 66-9990 manual wind









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, Vintage SkinDiver


----------



## savedbythebell

Monaco.


----------



## custodes

You want it darker..


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart seems to be taking most of my wrist time lately:


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Hanhart seems to be taking most of my wrist time lately:


Probably because it's a stunning watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Probably because it's a stunning watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and I grow more fond of it every day! Thanks!


----------



## Tycho Brahe

ISL-18


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## bearbear




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

My workout partner.... ⌚


----------



## Olyeller68

Still with the Melbourne










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## milgauss1349

Wolbrook love









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## rashomon




----------



## Larsjeee

andsan said:


> View attachment 15531527


Damn that's a handsome face!


----------



## Larsjeee

Sailing on blue waves today...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Skin Diver On Canvas


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

The Citizen that keeps on giving









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Oris

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## SinCity




----------



## corry29




----------



## Jazzmaster

This dial is just so dynamic -- taking on different and beautiful appearances, depending on the light...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Casio









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Jazzmaster said:


> This dial is just so dynamic -- taking on different and beautiful appearances, depending on the light...
> 
> View attachment 15553385


Stunning from top to bottom!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Sumo


----------



## TimeDilation

PARNIS Pilot Small Second Mechanical 46mm on Hadley Roma MS915 Leather Strap


----------



## SinCity

Jazzmaster said:


> This dial is just so dynamic -- taking on different and beautiful appearances, depending on the light...
> 
> View attachment 15553385


My God, that is gorgeous! I'd love to have one of those in green or red. Glashütte Original makes some amazing dials.


----------



## Jazzmaster

SinCity said:


> My God, that is gorgeous! I'd love to have one of those in green or red. Glashütte Original makes some amazing dials.


Agreed -- GO's dials are spectacular.


----------



## TheGoalieKing

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No clue what this is... but it's awesome...


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## daveolson5

My daily


----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## rayrayhey

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

TheGoalieKing said:


> No clue what this is... but it's awesome...


SoLabs. Look 'em up and buy a few. A few good watch collecting buddies of mine launched the new brand as something totally unique, fun, and inexpensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoalieKing

WatchOutChicago said:


> SoLabs. Look 'em up and buy a few. A few good watch collecting buddies of mine launched the new brand as something totally unique, fun, and inexpensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding? I'll give them a look for sure! Thanks!

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr

my modded Islander (bezel, insert, and bracelet)







)


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liwang22

Time only with my son's buddies John Cena and Picachu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy hump day folks!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Ball


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Dieselk

New strap for my baltic and new sneakers received today. The day starts well 😉

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHuwMCrr-FK/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon USMC


----------



## jhdscript

Today, *Casio GA-2100 Full Black*
*


  




*


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## El Conde

NWD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Most recent acquisition. birth year 16234

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

And in this corner, wearing the patriotic Pepsi, it's new, it's improved, it's limited to the Asian market, with the sapphire crystal, the 120 click bouncing bezel, the deeply engraved caseback, the 2020 "I can't believe it's 44mm" case design but still the same non-hacking wish it was a 9105 movement, Citizeeeeeen Prooooooo Maaaaaasteerrrr FUUUUUGuuuuuuuuuuuu!!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

MM300 today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. ??


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Yema Speedgraf









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

PAM 673 Marina Militare


----------



## TheHun

Marinemaster


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

BRN said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks! I love the way the dial on this watch changes color with the lighting. Also appreciate the in-house movement And the big date complication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## H.Mulligan




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Wore this one today and snapped a couple pics on my hike. Chilly day today in Virginia.


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## betoconga




----------



## Russ1965

This old thing............


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ComeBackShane

I love this thing!


----------



## RobMc

From earlier today (11-18).


----------



## cba191

Just got it a couple days ago, but I love it.


----------



## bigclive2011

ComeBackShane said:


> I love this thing!
> View attachment 15556075


There's a lot to love for sure, pretty much a top ten do everything everyday watch for me.


----------



## bigclive2011

This one isn't, but I still love it long time Johnny.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Tanjecterly

SPB143. Just love the grey dial and how it wears on my wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Classy chrono day...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rashomon

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15555676


Very nice dial

what model is this?


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

Save the Ocean Toitle









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

I don't have the patience to set the date


----------



## RussMurray

rashomon said:


> Very nice dial
> 
> what model is this?


Thanks. It's the Oris Big Crown Pointer Date.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the BLNR today


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## househalfman




----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## TimeDilation

CITIZEN Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## ca_ng

Nomos Tangente Sport LE


----------



## Pandybelly

Tudor Black Bay Fifty Eight in blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

This old thing:


----------



## Dieselk

My Royal Europe 😉
Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHxzTmUqqlj/


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Tycho Brahe

Phoibos Eagle Ray


----------



## blaker333

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## rfortson

Vintage Waltham









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

Blumo










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Brey17




----------



## txkill

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15557408


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

StanleyInquisition said:


> View attachment 15551463
> 
> View attachment 15551465
> 
> Just picked this up from my local AD, I couldn't pass it up. It caught my eyes when I bought my Sumo a few days ago and I couldn't get it out of my mind. This dial is something else.


That dial is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half Dozen




----------



## cmann_97

Broke out the Alpina today!








One of the best values out there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Elgin "Golf Ball". I watched a lot of Columbo lately and that, combined with a book on retro watches, really brought me back to 70s and 80s


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Messmore232

Looking to buy something to replace my lovely Casio.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

cmann_97 said:


> That dial is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, seems crazy to say but it looks even better in person!


----------



## ZM-73

Irukandji


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## dubhead

Getting junior into the game...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## panos_ioannou

Greece lockdown... today I wore my new blue pajamas!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dieselk

My seagull 😍

check out my IG for more content : aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CH0CRbmrs1O/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## drdas007

HMT Pilot - copped off of the Bay to practice complete disassembly and reassembly. Can't wait to start!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Zelos Mako V2 Bronze today.


----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## MAD777

Racing towards the weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki 1973 LE on WatchGecko tropic. TGIF!! 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Flieger Friday w/the new TimeFactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48 on Forstner Klip.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TimeDilation

ORIENT Sun and Moon Open Heart 42mm


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

LLD on a 'new to me' strap...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## MegaloMajik

Too heavy to wear all day IMHO









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Midday change to this...


----------



## El Conde

Just got a few days ago and can't get enough. Here she is on brown suede. Waiting on a Fluco grey suede as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## afechete




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## El Conde

michael_m said:


> LLD on a 'new to me' strap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. What a beauty. The no-date is just the quintessential look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Vratislava Conceptum


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Umorni13

G Oak


----------



## Wallywharton59

That's what I am wearing today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Another vintage Seiko to finish off the day:


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nugat

Just timing some eggs...


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Devil Diver


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

schumacher62 said:


>


Nice xэmiT


----------



## Lukebennett21




----------



## pwk




----------



## pwk

I just got this. Clearly acknowledge the blatant BB "homage". But it feels very solid, sapphire crystal and quite a bargain. Comes on bracelet but clasp seems cheap.


----------



## red1108nyc

Simple tool watch in play today


----------



## maxpowerman

Took advantage of the deep blue sale the other day and picked up this 41mm tritium diver.

Very cool, the tritium glows like crazy, but the bracelet was pretty cheapo. It's much more suited for a nato.


----------



## deepsea03

Ch Ward Sandhurst on Yusk Straps


----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## rower003




----------



## daveolson5

My hand winding Timex


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## carlhaluss

JLC Reverso Tribute to 1931


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Axelay2003

http://imgur.com/I5ANHmG


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## joeax61

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Nice xэmiT


----------



## joeax61




----------



## peskydonut




----------



## Philliphas




----------



## xpiotos52

Steinhart with patina......................................part4


----------



## Atone




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## webster126




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## donpaganistis




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai and a pup this late Saturday night / early Sunday morning in Los Angeles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Marvelight Engineer III


----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## calangoman




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Engineer M (43)


----------



## Graneworm

Khaki Sunday
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Happy Sunday to everyone 
Breitling Galactic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## MAD777

Avion









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

New Merci LE w HODINKEE


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik

Seiko Sumo









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

schumacher62 said:


>


Glad to see that they've updated the Tuna! LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Jazzmaster

Gray and snowy outside, warm and colorful inside -- GMT today...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne on a UteWatchCo nato today

I don't always wear nato straps 
But when I do,
I prefer UteWatchCo


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## NocturnalWatch

I follow


----------



## Skellig




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## civic4982




----------



## red1108nyc

James Bond Sub day


----------



## Radiolarian

Fortis Mars 500


----------



## Relo60

Have a great Sunday😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation

TISSOT Chemin des Tourelles Automatic Black COSC 42mm


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Sunday today!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## al358

Out having a few beers while I still can with my GS. Stay safe !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Lume shot of my Vic....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jenyang

I like to wear this Kontiki in the evenings.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

My companions today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Adoration of the Benri/Benruses: 2020 on the left, 1973 on the right.


----------



## dwlighting

MIDO All Dial (c. 2004)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MAD777

Titanium kind of day









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kott007

Breitling Avenger Titan


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## jovani




----------



## Dieselk

My Sarx033 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CH72Ba6KN2V/


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## chenpion

Since GMTs are all the rage right now...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling SuperOcean  today 
I was gonna sell this and am not 100% sure anymore.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## watchie_watcherson




----------



## CMY21

.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK

Got four new trees planted on our property this morning...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## georgegervin44

Here's to a great (short) work week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

georgegervin44 said:


> Here's to a great (short) work week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll drink to that!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## DiverBob

New arrival...I have owned this beauty in every color and decided to give this silver dial another shot


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mighty_orie

watchie_watcherson said:


> View attachment 15563134


Thats a sexy Accutron! May I know what is the model number for it?


----------



## Jeep99dad

From my wrist










to Frosty's


----------



## ca_ng

IWC Mark XV White


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Unc Sam

Durable Duro on Barton blue


----------



## sgrysdon

Omega planet ocean 45.5 600 meter titanium. In blue.... lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN




----------



## webster126




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## Larsjeee

Rocking the PO under the Christmas tree...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport


----------



## Andre1977

My freshly arrived Cadisen Diamond.


----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

My old Omega Seamaster Chrono cal 1040


----------



## monza06




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RobMc




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

OVM 1.0 On Leather


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## rickvarnadoe

New PAM299 from my buddy Evan. How a watch this big on a bracelet could wear as well as this does is amazing. I had to give up my deep sea because it was too heavy. Something about the way this curves really makes it wear comfortably.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO SBDC077 Prospex "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition" Automatic 42.6mm


----------



## falika

SinCity said:


> Raketa Avant Garde
> 
> View attachment 15565009
> 
> Wish I could give you several Likes for this one. I'm a fan of that silly watch. (Silly in that it's absurd and great looking at once.)


----------



## SaMaster14

It's ... Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## SaMaster14

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15565420


F8x M3/4? Also love the PAM Luminor Marina!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## mighty_orie

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot!


----------



## Slowphiveo

SaMaster14 said:


> F8x M3/4? Also love the PAM Luminor Marina!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes F82 M4 Competition...good catch!


----------



## SaMaster14

Slowphiveo said:


> Yes F82 M4 Competition...good catch!


Nice! I have one as well  can't mistake that steering wheel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

SaMaster14 said:


> Nice! I have one as well  can't mistake that steering wheel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are a blast!


----------



## SaMaster14

Slowphiveo said:


> They are a blast!


That is for sure! Totally at home up in the canyons here in Los Angeles. And perfectly fine as a daily driver around town in comfort mode!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GregorAmbroz

Self built Seiko...


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## custodes




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Aggie88

On the Monta grey NATO today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Helson SM300 fresh off the truck.


----------



## ComeBackShane

My constant since it showed up a few weeks ago. Broke my heart to see the first ding near the 0100 edge of the bezel. Not sure when it showed up between Monday and Tuesday...


----------



## rower003




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II today.

In 6 weeks, I'll have owned this for a year and it's been my favorite and most worn watch in 2020. 
It is funny how I owned this a few years back and it didn't make the cut, didn't click.... always felt it was big... now I love it. Go figure 
Crazy WIS stuff


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## DiverBob

Tissot Visodate GL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Love how easily this just slips its way in and out from under a snug sweater cuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Martin Braun EOS.









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Landed_Alien

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that is such a classy piece. Definitely on the "someday soon" list.


----------



## Landed_Alien

Seiko Quartz SHC021


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Landed_Alien said:


> Wow, that is such a classy piece. Definitely on the "someday soon" list.


I'm obsessed with Reversos at the moment. Actually planning on selling some other stuff to buy another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Just got this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Rolex Datejust 41 blue fluted oyster on a country road










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Oris today. Looking forward to a small Thanksgiving tomorrow with the wife and kids. Stay safe everyone!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Some work from home essentials










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

SaMaster14 said:


> Some work from home essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you like the 959?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965

warsh said:


> Just got this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful..........................thanks for sharing.

This brand is starting to grown on me.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

Bluebirdwatch1 said:


> Do you like the 959?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! Perfect size for me at 42mm. The shark grey dial is impressive in person and the matte blue bezel is striking. The watch is also very versatile. It's a "sports" watch or a tool watch for sure, but the band/strap can changed for almost anything (rubber, sailcloth, mesh, fabric, even leather)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzolkintime

warsh said:


> Just got this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Russ1965 said:


> That's beautiful..........................thanks for sharing.
> 
> This brand is starting to grown on me.


I agree, I'm a fan, congrats and thanks as well for sharing!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52

Combat "Coffee" Sub for today..................................................part 4


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## the.hatter




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Porky4774

Project build Fresh off my work bench, finished last night


----------



## Dedan




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Dan Henry

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

G-shock


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Thanksgiving 

Explorer II here.


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## nyy101




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIDeMsNKM4-/


----------



## jah

Tudor Trio for this evening, not sure yet!


----------



## Slowphiveo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Riveredger




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

turkey frying









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Thanksgiving to those celebrating










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 41Mets

A single Jew on Thanksgiving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Thanksgiving Thursday to all my friends in the U.S.A.! Sporting my PAM 673 Marina Militare today.


----------



## RobMc




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## franco60

A384 Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## casavova007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## longstride

gshock626 said:


> 1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


Love it! What is the model number? Uh.......OK never mind I see it!


----------



## gshock626

longstride said:


> Love it! What is the model number?


Thanks! 1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mighty_orie

carlhaluss said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Thursday to all my friends in the U.S.A.! Sporting my PAM 673 Marina Militare today.


Nice pictures!


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchesinnature

Just changed the battery on this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

[QUOTE="Megalobyte, post: 52680341, member: 8285

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
[/QUOTE]

Fabulous !! What a beauty!!


----------



## Umorni13

Black perlon today


----------



## jovani




----------



## ARMADUK

1984 Day-date


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

SaMaster14 said:


> Love it! Perfect size for me at 42mm. The shark grey dial is impressive in person and the matte blue bezel is striking. The watch is also very versatile. It's a "sports" watch or a tool watch for sure, but the band/strap can changed for almost anything (rubber, sailcloth, mesh, fabric, even leather)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial is what draws me in! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Mulligan




----------



## usclassic




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## warsh

Lorier Hyperion on jubilee.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## johnny.bravus

Frog Friday


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JLVox

Just in. Connect


----------



## ARMADUK

Oh no, that bracelet and it's fitment does not look flattering with that watch, sorry. Jubilee with straight ends might look better.



warsh said:


> Lorier Hyperion on jubilThatee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## warsh

ARMADUK said:


> Oh no, that bracelet and it's fitment does not look flattering with that watch, sorry. Jubilee with straight ends might look better.


Thanks. Hadn't properly installed the bracelet when I took those. Fixed it now and in my post


----------



## Squirrelly

Back to the chunky Bomberg today, my latest acquisition:


----------



## Sugman

Just got this today. It was one huge pain in the a55 to get a couple of the links out for sizing, but it fits, now.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Jet Jetski




----------



## SaMaster14

Out with the pups (pups not pictured )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## johnny_b2

G-Shock

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ARMADUK

warsh said:


> Thanks. Hadn't properly installed the bracelet when I took those. Fixed it now and in my post


Oh, I see. Pics?


----------



## medic1




----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Let the weekend begin!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ck13

Beach day with this trusty companion.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

SKX


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Dieselk

My Milus 😍

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIInWM3qlCU/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## savedbythebell

Op 39.


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

ARMADUK said:


> Oh, I see. Pics?


Original post (#43,110) is edited to include updated pix. It's an Uncle Seiko jubilee designed for the SARB 033 and it fits the Lorier case pretty well. It's not the most high quality bracelet, but it therefore has a bit of a vintage bracelet feel


----------



## johnny_b2

Longines

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Still deciding if it's a keeper.....


----------



## 41Mets

Yesterday I stopped by my Breitling A.D. to have them adjust the links on my bracelet. When I was in there, there was a guy trying on a bunch of watches and then he asked if they happen to have the orangey red senator 60s and the guy said he had one in the back. He took it out, the guy stuck it on his wrist for five seconds, and said "I'll take it." That's the fastest, in my life, I've ever seen someone spend $6000. 

In any case, here's my gorgeous green.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Really enjoying the Lorier Hyperion GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04

First day rocking the SPB143...love this watch!


----------



## amg786

Pam564 Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## monza06




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi8 Flyboy Lafayette Chrono


----------



## TimeDilation

Happy Saturday, be sure to put your stamp on the weekend! 😉 CITIZEN CA0680-57L Eco-Drive Chronograph on Waterproof Watch Strap from B & R Bands.


----------



## Tanjecterly

The new Willard.


----------



## webster126




----------



## maccasvanquish

Helping the little'uns with their gingerbread houses today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15569035


I really dig this Doxa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JonS1967

This beautiful Russian chronograph. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

JonS1967 said:


> This beautiful Russian chronograph.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Something really different 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## raistlin65

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic


----------



## BRN




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## 59yukon01

Leaves mulched, grass cut, fertilizer down. Done with the yard until spring.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

MAD777 said:


> Beautiful! Something really different
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I like how different it looks under different lighting conditions. I also like the 40 mm case size and the retro dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Seikos & Smore's


----------



## cmann_97

41Mets said:


> A single Jew on Thanksgiving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

cmann_97 said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is a stunning watch- really every part of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

cmann_97 said:


> That is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that soup! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tortugoala




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## badgerracer

Archimede Outdoor Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## jovani




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage.


----------



## 307




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Check out my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CILoCh3rFP1/


----------



## Arclite




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

.


----------



## sgrysdon

Cosmos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Yaz

Relo60 said:


> Sunday
> 
> View attachment 15572747


Whoa !!!
Gorgeous !!!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## DiverBob

Tissot Visodate GL


----------



## webster126

Can't seem to take it off


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JLittle

heyBJK said:


>


I am really starting to crush hard on Christopher Ward watches. I wish they had the Name like they had it five years ago, but still.


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on a Heuerville classic peanut strap


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## househalfman




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## ZM-73

FOD B dial


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sugman




----------



## c3p0




----------



## DiverBob

Tissot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Jeep99dad

Breitling SuperOcean 42 today


----------



## DMCBanshee

Yellow Russian


----------



## roybiv99

Seamaster 300 today...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DMCBanshee said:


> Yellow Russian


Love it!! Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

JonS1967 said:


> Love it!! Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend  It's a nice watch for the price...

Using TapaWatch


----------



## JAD123

cheap watch on a cheap strap, but fun beater


----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II 42.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Swapped to my beater


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## franco60

Yema Andretti









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks my friend  It's a nice watch for the price...
> 
> Using TapaWatch


Doesn't get any better for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa

New strap for GrandPop's watch.


----------



## carlhaluss

Militare Monday


----------



## webster126

DMCBanshee said:


> Yellow Russian


very cool. can you share the name of the brand/model?


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MAD777

Nice strap selection too @franco60


----------



## daveolson5

My Neptune 5080/1J


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## maccasvanquish

Where's the 'off' button on this this lume?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen

Swap out the dress watch after work


----------



## johnny.bravus

Good night


----------



## CMY21

.


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

New strap on this one, no more gap!


















When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tortugoala




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire




----------



## Radiolarian

Fortis Mars 500 on pyrite. I was wearing it a few mins before the pic.

O


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jhdscript

*Orient SK Crystal* for today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GregorAmbroz




----------



## jovani




----------



## DMCBanshee

webster126 said:


> very cool. can you share the name of the brand/model?


Vostok 650859, nice piece for the price.

Using TapaWatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03

Chris Ward Sandhurst


----------



## lxnastynotch93

C60 Lympstone on a seatbelt nato today 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osy

Nomos Ludwig 38 enamel white 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Mrkizzle04




----------



## 59yukon01

December always seems to bring this white crap.


----------



## Arclite

Traveling with the H558 "Jubilee"


----------



## monza06




----------



## MAD777

My go-to watch after 30-day months. Perpetual Calendar is always on point, even leap years. Sure, digital do this, but it's much more elegant when done mechanically.
It also doesn't distract me from preparing my Belgium waffle for breakfast!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mtbmike




----------



## WastedYears

1st day of December, 2nd day on the slopes. It's supposed to drop below -20°C in the next few days, but I am sure the Shogun will take it in stride.


----------



## SaMaster14

In the desert (La Quinta, CA) for a few days!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II today


----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Mako


----------



## Cannonball

Halios Tropik


----------



## J969

Armand Nicolet JS9










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## webster126

Osy said:


> Nomos Ludwig 38 enamel white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


lovely shot and beautiful watch!


----------



## webster126




----------



## usclassic




----------



## MAD777

Just arrived today. Not that I'll be circumnavigating the globe during a pandemic. But, it is a cool looking watch, plus I can tell you what time it is in Mumbai, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umorni13

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This strap changes his personality


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincifan

Omega Planet Ocean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Triton on a walk 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

savedbythebell said:


> SuperOcean Heritage II 42.
> 
> View attachment 15574291


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

One more


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JLittle

webster126 said:


> View attachment 15576279


Gorgeous!


----------



## longstride

Speedbird III the PRS-22.


----------



## medic1




----------



## Roningrad

Lovely smiley campsite morning!


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Abalone Shell


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## stevarad

vostok komandirskie























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cincifan

Phoibus Proteus Meteorite Dial









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tanjecterly

SPB149 on a cloudy morning.


----------



## johnny_b2

EMG

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

My *Rollie Submariner 16610*
*


  




*


----------



## offrdmania




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the polar Explorer II, fitting for first below freezing temps


----------



## Dedan

Who needs AR coating?


----------



## savedbythebell

Navitimer. Have a great day.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchLover345

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 13246243


Beautiful watch!


----------



## MAD777

Lightly snowing today, so time for a hike in the mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector

*Rolex *Daytona ref. 116520 cal. 4130 









*Patek Philippe* Calatrava ref. 3919J cal. 215PS 









*Vacheron Constantin* Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2 









*Audemars Piguet* Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612 









*Girard-Perregaux* Chronograph ref. 7700-7001 cal. 810-865 









*Piaget* Tank ref. 90802 cal. 9P


----------



## offrdmania

Art Collector said:


> *Rolex *Daytona ref. 116520 cal. 4130
> View attachment 15577675
> 
> 
> *Patek Philippe* Calatrava ref. 3919J cal. 215PS
> View attachment 15577676
> 
> 
> *Vacheron Constantin* Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2
> View attachment 15577679
> 
> 
> *Audemars Piguet* Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612
> View attachment 15577681
> 
> 
> *Girard-Perregaux* Chronograph ref. 7700-7001 cal. 810-865
> View attachment 15577682
> 
> 
> *Piaget* Tank ref. 90802 cal. 9P
> View attachment 15577683


You are wearing all of these today?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JLittle

offrdmania said:


> You are wearing all of these today?


I think he just wanted to show off his half a million dollar collection ;-)


----------



## Omega9000




----------



## Art Collector

offrdmania said:


> You are wearing all of these today?


Yes, I wish I had 5 left arms! I've been switching across them throughout the day!


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog with Wet Kodiak


----------



## longstride

Russ1965 said:


>


What Timex is that?


----------



## Russ1965

longstride said:


> What Timex is that?


All I can recall is having bought it cheaply at a local department store that was clearing their inventory a few years ago.

Gave it to my Dad (Indiglo function) as he was in his 80s with failing sight to use at night.

He passed away in December last year, so the watch is back in my collection.

Unsure of the model number or designation.


----------



## Russ1965

DMCBanshee said:


> BSH Seadog with Wet Kodiak


Kodiak is adorable ............


----------



## moreland4




----------



## Solarisminor




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## WatchLover345

drhr said:


> SD 4K


beautiful watch!


----------



## cmann_97

Huawei GT2 with aftermarket bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Russ1965 said:


> Kodiak is adorable ............


Thanks my friend 

Using TapaWatch


----------



## Jaipal S. Khaira

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## emiTstI

Merry Christmas to me ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## househalfman




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Joey jojo jr. shabadoo




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## medic1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## schumacher62

TX300


----------



## bigclive2011

schumacher62 said:


> TX300


Great dial!!

Can't beat a bit of hobnob.

Or the chocolate biscuits.


----------



## schumacher62

bigclive2011 said:


> Great dial!!
> 
> Can't beat a bit of hobnob.
> 
> Or the chocolate biscuits.


haha! or the illegibility!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jappaner




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Navitimer again.


----------



## kritameth

GMW-B5000TB.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Russ1965 said:


> All I can recall is having bought it cheaply at a local department store that was clearing their inventory a few years ago.
> 
> Gave it to my Dad (Indiglo function) as he was in his 80s with failing sight to use at night.
> 
> He passed away in December last year, so the watch is back in my collection.
> 
> Unsure of the model number or designation.


I am really for your loss. It is great watch and here's hoping you get enjoyment from it henceforward.


----------



## 59yukon01

Be good...... Santa is watching.....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 😀😷GP Laureato 38mm👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Skellig

Brightening up a dull Winters day.


----------



## schumacher62

Huckberry


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## Aggie88

Sorry. Wrong date!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## umarrajs

New GPS, Like the sporty vibe......& its lightweight (100 gm):


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Mirabello1

43mm Blue Avenger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## lxnastynotch93

C60 Lympstone on a Bertucci Tridura strap 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15579652
> 
> View attachment 15579653
> 
> 43mm Blue Avenger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Breitling strap? I like that, very sharp looking


----------



## malimedved3




----------



## TheHun

Sumo


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mirabello1

Porky4774 said:


> Is that a Breitling strap? I like that, very sharp looking


Yes it's the stock Breitling strap on deployment, very comfortable









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Italian watch, Italian 2 wheel power, of course going for Espresso !..........................part 4.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BIG DATE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Still trying to bond with my slightly too large black Friday buy....


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## xpiotos52

Friday "55"................................................................part4


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Forgot to post this yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman

A new Damasko is supposed to arrive, today, but until then...


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Chronomat 81950*
*


  




*


----------



## emiTstI

UN Dual Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

emiTstI said:


> UN Dual Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen.


----------



## emiTstI

CMY21 said:


> Still trying to bond with my slightly too large black Friday buy....


Looks good from here..!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Tanjecterly

143 on a grey day.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector

Happy Holy Trinity Friday!

PP, VC & AP on a well-worn Swaine Adeney Brigg Westminster II English bridle leather briefcase in chestnut.

*Patek Philippe* Calatrava ref. 3919J cal. 215PS 









*Vacheron Constantin* Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2 









*Audemars Piguet* Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612


----------



## sleepyhead123

Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition 15 Years. #1 of 15.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sgrysdon

Campanola minute repeater

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF!


----------



## lanjim

This one!









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## GSgrant

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!


Sweet!


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Speedy Tuesday 1


----------



## webster126




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Spitfire Chrono on Heuerville "peanut" classic strap


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx035😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIWmA5Wq-cC/


----------



## webster126

^dress watches don't get more perfect than that!


----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## SaMaster14

Blue watch, blue sky!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Izlatin

B & M on new Horween Strap























Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

gshock626 said:


>


Wow - that really is unique and beautiful in a rustic (the good kind) way - I would own one!


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## msig81

watchie_watcherson said:


> View attachment 15557278





watchie_watcherson said:


> View attachment 15557278


Can I ask what this crystal is? Is it acrylic?


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## amt76

Mer ooooo

On the Rios Shell Cordovan...






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## TheSecret




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## scampbell61

Ocean 39 Explorer


----------



## JLittle

emiTstI said:


> UN Dual Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would you mind sharing info on that watch?


----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector

Piaget & Girard-Perregaux Saturday!

*Piaget* Tank ref. 90802 cal. 9P & *Girard-Perregaux* Chronograph ref. 7700-7001 cal. 810-865 on a 2016 Fender American Standard Stratocaster, Made in Corona, California, USA:




























The legendary Piaget calibre 9P is a manually-wound movement that still holds a record as one of the thinnest ever created. It is only 2 millimeters thin. The Girard-Perregaux calibre 810-865 is a mecha-quartz chronograph movement. Its time function is quartz-powered, but its chronograph function is mechanical.


----------



## schumacher62

brain dead! w/indiglo.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

With the advent of colder weather, swapped out the Forstner Klip on the TimeFactors Smiths Navigator PRS-48 for their new beads of rice.


----------



## al358

Proud new owner of a Millgauss Z Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Omega Electric Blue









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

This..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## emiTstI

JLittle said:


> would you mind sharing info on that watch?


Here is a 2014 release article posted with a black face: Introducing The Ulysse Nardin Dual Time Manufacture, More Reasons To Love Quick-Set Second Time Zones - HODINKEE

And another from a 2015 WatchTime release: The Ulysse Nardin Dual Time Manufacture Gets 2 New Looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

emiTstI said:


> Here is a 2014 release article posted with a black face: Introducing The Ulysse Nardin Dual Time Manufacture, More Reasons To Love Quick-Set Second Time Zones - HODINKEE
> 
> And another from a 2015 WatchTime release: The Ulysse Nardin Dual Time Manufacture Gets 2 New Looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Ha Saturday folks😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mrkizzle04




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Well this happened and was a surprise. I went to my AD to pick up my old Breitling from repair and he had this beauty just in


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Relo60

Jeep99dad said:


> Well this happened and was a surprise. I went to my AD to pick up my old Breitling from repair and he had this beauty just in


When you least expect it😀. Congratulations 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Perseverence

When drinking a "German" (advent calendar) beer, one wears a German watch.


----------



## 41Mets

Zelos mako teal 
Really pretty awesome 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Bremont Broadsword, part of the Armed Forces Collection


----------



## MAD777

41Mets said:


> Zelos mako teal
> Really pretty awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Zelos dial is awesome. IMO, Zelos brand has a lot of interesting innovation to offer!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

An oldie but a goodie. Haven't worn this one in quite a while. The bracelet is beautifully made and is extremely comfortable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

al358 said:


> Proud new owner of a Millgauss Z Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## SaMaster14

For the course earlier today!


----------



## xpiotos52

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15582386
> 
> 
> View attachment 15582387


Just lurrrrve the Railmaster, am jealous !


----------



## GMH Watches

A glorious Summer day


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## cmann_97

Electric Blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LNeilB




----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> When you least expect it. Congratulations


Thank you  feeling so lucky


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Avelta mechanical


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani




----------



## Augusto67




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton Broadway

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

_#Master1000Gen2 #Bond







_


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze Moray


----------



## Art Collector

Holy Trinity for Sunday!

*Patek Philippe* Calatrava ref. 3919J cal. 215PS
*Vacheron Constantin* Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2
*Audemars Piguet* Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612

On a 2016 Gibson Les Paul, made in Nashville, Tennessee, U.S.A.





































The AP is the only no-date RO known to me, very balanced and Zen.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

What else ... 
126610LV for a wedding this afternoon


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wschertz

Nodus Contrail II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Laco


----------



## 41Mets

Triton today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

this watch is very photogenic!


----------



## webster126

41Mets said:


> Triton today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love the dial/bezel combo! beautiful!


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ajurist




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart 417 Bronze


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

doing work at the Christmas tree farm with the Chris Ward Sandhurst


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sickondivers

*Rolex / Tudor 1964 Air-Tiger














*


----------



## X-Tian




----------



## pfisto22

Wrist candy

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## maccasvanquish

The sun set at 4:30pm here in Winnipeg, Canada and it was glorious!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

Orange


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Prospex SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition" 42.6mm


----------



## 307

New (to me) Odin. Comfort is amazing!


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Familyman310

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DMCBanshee

The USMC to fight the foot of snow we got yesterday!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still honeymooning with the Sub41 🟢


----------



## Jeep99dad

maccasvanquish said:


> The sun set at 4:30pm here in Winnipeg, Canada and it was glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  what an amazing shot and sunset


----------



## Relo60

😀😊😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## migcuareyes

Simple









Sent from my Mi 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Marina Militare Monday


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Captain Cook









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Mirabello1

42 Blue 42 Blue !! Hike

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Three similar photos. Which do you like best?

1.









2.










3.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Kurt Behm

GlennO said:


> New thread....


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## GoldenDog88




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## WhoIsI

White dial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Avelta


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Blackbird 44*

*







*


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## deepsea03

fresh from service, LE Japan Racing Speedmaster 3570.40


----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachRNZ

CanuckRS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't seem to see Rolex's on NATOs very often. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachRNZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

41Mets said:


> Three similar photos. Which do you like best?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Third one, as it shows more dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Markoni BG

Today Alpina.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_s23

My first proper automatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Going a bit nostalgic today with my Bulova on tropic. Had this one for 20 years and thought she needed a little love today. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Cermit  of course and since I'm home, I am double wristing with the also new SwatchXHodinkee collab


----------



## al358

Jake_s23 said:


> My first proper automatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and wear her in the very best of health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WastedYears

5th day on the slopes and the Shogun is still handling the freezing temperatures very well..










..unlike the zipper on a brand spanking new Arcteryx jacket.


----------



## CMY21

Ball 7309


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday morning!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage SkinDiver on Canvas


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Heljestrand

Rolex Oyster Perpetual


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Bump ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gshock626




----------



## somyp

Speedy Tuesday. I love this watch and I'm becoming a one watch guy again. Datejust may be going to my aunt.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny.bravus

Seiko 5


----------



## yk101

New Crafter Blue rubber strap.


----------



## MAD777

Bambino time









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

CH Ward Rapide today


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## sgrysdon

Just for fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## johnny.bravus

Big metal


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## deepsea03

510.523


----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## johnny_b2

This beauty HKED

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## al358

Going with an early Christmas gift today. The chocolate dial in the Squale is absolutely incredible. Stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Back on this rubber strap for a while...


----------



## phsan007




----------



## bozz

Glycine Vintage Combat


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Yeah... again


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy




----------



## wheelbuilder

Sea Wolf









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo to fight this snow...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## DiverBob

Glycine 36mm


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JonS1967

Just love this one! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

One of my favorite shots of this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This.

I change things around once a week so I work my way through the main box once every four months or so.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brny11




----------



## JLittle

Russ1965 said:


>


I can't find this watch anywhere. Grrrrr. ;-)


----------



## Asphaltman




----------



## Ctaylor88




----------



## Russ1965

JLittle said:


> I can't find this watch anywhere. Grrrrr. ;-)


This is the Google Search result:



 christopher ward c8 flyer mk1 - Google Search


----------



## JLittle

Russ1965 said:


> This is the Google Search result:
> 
> 
> 
> christopher ward c8 flyer mk1 - Google Search


Thanks, I've tried that before. Lots of info on it, but can't find one for sale


----------



## Russ1965

JLittle said:


> Thanks, I've tried that before. Lots of info on it, but can't find one for sale


Here you go:









Christopher Ward C7 RAPIDE MK III Quartz Watch 42mm for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Christopher Ward C7 RAPIDE MK III Quartz Watch 42mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





It's the 44mm version though.


----------



## JLittle

Russ1965 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Ward C7 RAPIDE MK III Quartz Watch 42mm for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Christopher Ward C7 RAPIDE MK III Quartz Watch 42mm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the 44mm version though.


Thank you!


----------



## 41Mets

MuckyMark said:


>


Makes me feel good that you still have this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro


----------



## Olyeller68

Melbourne Carlton










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BigBluefish




----------



## Russ1965

ZM-73 said:


> Orient Enduro
> View attachment 15590123


I like that one.

This forum has exposed me to some Orient models that I've never seen before.


----------



## JLittle

Russ1965 said:


> I like that one.
> 
> This forum has exposed me to some Orient models that I've never seen before.

















The green one is more like a teal. There are some good videos out there that really show how awesome the coloring is on both of these. And they are both under $300. Orient Kamasu.


----------



## Russ1965

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15590169
> View attachment 15590170
> The green one is more like a teal. There are some good videos out there that really show how awesome the coloring is on both of these. And they are both under $300.


Thanks.

Most of my purchases these days are under 40mm, as I have skinny wrists.

36mm seems just right and my collection of mid-sized watches is expanding ever so quickly............


----------



## JLittle

Russ1965 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Most of my purchases these days are under 40mm, as I have skinny wrists.
> 
> 36mm seems just right and my collection of mid-sized watches is expanding ever so quickly............


The lug to lug on these is only 47mm and the thickness is like 12.9. They wear small.


----------



## BRN




----------



## loganben

Zelos Swordfish Ti with timascus bezel and blue meteorite dial 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Christmas-y mood today 😁


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Arclite

Bulova Caravelle N1 Sea Hunter 666 Devil Diver

Early 70's.

Story goes, this is my Father's watch and as a baby, I like to toss it about and/or hear the movement jiggle.

It's been sitting for 40+ years and recently my Mom gave it to me saying it doesn't work.

Not knowing anything about it, I jiggled it like a auto with a rotor and nothing (but there's something in the movement that moves/jiggles).

Pulled the crown and wound and voilà! It keeps time so long as it's on your wrist and your moving about. Which is interesting because now that I know what it is, I don't think this movement has a balance wheel.

Time to find a reputable watchmaker!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## jhdscript

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mirabello1

41Mets said:


> Three similar photos. Which do you like best?
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachRNZ

Just got this in yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003




----------



## gunnersfan16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> One of my favorite shots of this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great shot! Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Orient Planet


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## fish70




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Popping this on after a less formal blue grained calfskin strap from A Collected Man arrives later today. It'll enter normal rotation next week or the week after.

(Pity to have to change it; the double fold clasp - complete with interior perlage - is quite nice).


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## BrooklineWatch

New arrival!


----------



## red1108nyc

Under cover..


----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9

Aggie88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like that one!!


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## neilziesing

1980's Omega Constellation Chronometer Quartz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Formula One Gulf


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Sorry, crossposting from another thread, but I'm quite pleased with the way this new addition pairs with its new strap (no photo filter, just a table lamp).


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
A lil too early but hey 'tis the season 😂


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ric Capucho

Today I am mostly wearin' my Zenith El Primero A386 Tricolour.

Ric, innit.


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 Lunette Verte ... still 
Day 7  never done before in Jeep99Dad land 
And Only -2 secs


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Flieger-ish Friday w/Habring2 Chrono-Felix on OEM strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! BSH Sub


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## xpiotos52

SEIKO Samurai.......................part4


----------



## MarkS

My latest... Omega Speedmaster 145.022-68 Transitional


----------



## Russ1965

This colourful thing:


----------



## webster126

today's lineup


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

It's FliegerFriday so I am giving the sub a quick break


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## CMY21

.


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## brrrdn

GMTIIc =]


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parklanephil




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SaMaster14

The pup wants to try on the PAM


----------



## JLittle

SaMaster14 said:


> The pup wants to try on the PAM


Go IRISH!


----------



## SaMaster14

JLittle said:


> Go IRISH!


Went there for law school! Notwithstanding COVID, really enjoying our football season this year!


----------



## JLittle

SaMaster14 said:


> Went there for law school! Notwithstanding COVID, really enjoying our football season this year!


That's awesome. Jealous.

As far as the football part, Yeah, looking forward to the rematch on the 19th...at home. First game was great!


----------



## SaMaster14

JLittle said:


> That's awesome. Jealous.
> 
> As far as the football part, Yeah, looking forward to the rematch on the 19th...at home. First game was great!


Same! Going to be a great game! And likely () in the playoff regardless of outcome.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great weekend Guys! Raven Vintage


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Blue Saturday for the SKX027








*


----------



## H.Mulligan




----------



## NYSCOTTY

Russ1965 said:


>


*COCKTAIL TIME !!!















*


----------



## jovani




----------



## cmann_97

Bell & Ross









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Sub41 LV


----------



## Jake_s23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bj_key2003

Modded Turtle









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

Not sure I am a fan yet









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TimeDilation

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## RobMc




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mgeoffriau




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

SSW 68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JLittle

Orisginal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


gorgeous!


----------



## Robotaz

I love this Alpina. Turns out to be a great hiking watch.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## BRN

I took the 65 on a hike today. Visibility was very low due to dense fog.


----------



## Shinobi29

Seiko Prospex SUN043 GMT "Yeti" on Isofrane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ZM-73

Aquamarine


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jovani




----------



## johnny_b2

HKED

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Nice case on this Sandhurst


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Jiusko for a rainy Sunday 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Superocean Abyss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD 
An older model but love the matte dial with vintage style markers and hands.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DNARNA




----------



## s2sera2




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Mulligan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011

Zero back on a rubber for a toolie look.


----------



## JonS1967

Oris Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra







*


----------



## Speedy B

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15596464
> 
> 
> Zero back on a rubber for a toolie look.


Nice base logo. Clean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## emiTstI

Been a while since I last wore this 50-year old Christmas gift from parents. Was my first watch at 13. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy😁😷 Sunday folks ✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## sgrysdon

JLC ceramic GMT Chrono

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## YantMK

Swapped at lunchtime to Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jovani




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aggie88

New Crown & Buckle strap.

Shhh. Don't tell anyone I'm watching golf at work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Sub41 LV this morning and the rain/cold are back


----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

First day at my new job. Thought Mr. Bill would be appropriate. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog


----------



## omeglycine

New bezel for the Limette PD


----------



## franco60

New arrival. Aquastar Deepstar.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## al358

Just came in today from Borealis. Ordered it on a pre production basis and I am pretty happy with the way it came out. It has a great weight and size. Can't wait for the patina to start. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Raindrops




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

"Chromatic Aberration" Distortion (underwater).


----------



## parkjam1




----------



## mighty_orie

Tried on this babe today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jhdscript

*Glycine Combat Sub*

*


  




*


----------



## ZM-73

Timex 'Kolchak' Dynabeat


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## lxnastynotch93

One of the GOAT watches from Seiko IMHO.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Big Vern

SD43, 3 days old


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Augusto67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Sub41 LV  perfect daily wearer for me, the size, proportions, case lines, and the awesome clasp... just love how it wears....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Sub41 LV  perfect daily wearer for me, the size, proportions, case lines, and the awesome clasp... just love how it wears....


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincifan

My oldest. SMP 2531.80









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Caravelle Devil Diver! Bought it from another member and pleasantly surprised by its excellent condition. Presents almost like NOS....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Robert999

9FDF19B4-B351-4198-89EA-E638D36CA98A by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Tuesday morning here in Southern California!


----------



## Art Collector

I've already gone through three watches today...love changing up the look!

*Vacheron Constantin* Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2








*Audemars Piguet* Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612








*Girard-Perregaux* Chronograph ref. 7700-7001 cal. 810-865


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Jake_s23

Loving this watch on a black leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika




----------



## Philliphas

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Formula One Gulf


Always liked this watch!


----------



## Philliphas

I threw on my Ball today!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Philliphas said:


> Always liked this watch!


I tried it on a NATO for a while.

I have it on the genuine SS bracelet now... I think it looks better.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Jazzmaster

The 655...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

1 1 1


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Philliphas

papajulietwhiskey said:


> I tried it on a NATO for a while.
> 
> I have it on the genuine SS bracelet now... I think it looks better.


I've always liked the NATO on this watch. I think the bracelet is too subtle for this one!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My Spinnaker and Phiobos glowing away!























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> My Spinnaker and Phiobos glowing away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Which model Spinnaker is that? I've got a Hydrofoil headed my way that I'm looking forward to getting my hands on!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Philliphas said:


> Which model Spinnaker is that? I've got a Hydrofoil headed my way that I'm looking forward to getting my hands on!


It the Spinnaker Fluess Chronograph it comes in various colours. I'm thinking about getting a Dumas next they look pretty cool. I can say the quality of my Spinnaker is fantastict and feels like quality. You will love it...

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Aggie88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure it is both prohibitively expensive as well as impossible to find, but what's the reference on that Sinn?

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Aggie88

BurninTheDayAway said:


> I'm sure it is both prohibitively expensive as well as impossible to find, but what's the reference on that Sinn?
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed location


It's the Sinn 6015 St. They pop up from time to time. You can look at Chrono24 and EBay but also EBay.de which is the German EBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

BurninTheDayAway said:


> I'm sure it is both prohibitively expensive as well as impossible to find, but what's the reference on that Sinn?
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed location


There's actually one for sale on Chrono24 now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

About to wind this up and put it on.

Currently tooling around with strap variations. Here it is with A Collected Man's grained calfskin matt blue. On the way is The Veblenist's slate grey suede. My hunch is that the latter will work better for the look I want out of this watch.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

With Seiko phasing out Kinetic watches, these are getting difficult to find. Its funny how well this MSRP $750 watch competes with an MSRP $7500ish Omega PO GMT. The SUN Kinetic GMT divers from Seiko were a home run in terms of value IMHO.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabot03196

Wearing the Smith's Explorer today.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## lxnastynotch93

deepsea03 said:


>


Stonks 

Also whats the reference on this one?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philliphas

Aggie88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beaut!


----------



## Philliphas

Aggie88 said:


> There's actually one for sale on Chrono24 now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like 2! One's steel, the other's gold. Your steel is better IMO!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Philliphas

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Love the orange!


----------



## Joseph68

Seiko 5


----------



## al358

Going with my Squale today as we await the snow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Best dial in the business










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA




----------



## Jeep99dad

My favorite watch of 2020 has been neglected with the recent arrival of the new Sub41 LV  so needed to give it some love today and it's freezing this morning so the polar seemed appropriate


----------



## Jeep99dad

MacA said:


> View attachment 15602190


That's really nice  which model is it


----------



## JLittle

Jeep99dad said:


> My favorite watch of 2020 has been neglected with the recent arrival of the new Sub41 LV  so needed to give it some love today and it's freezing this morning so the polar seemed appropriate


That is one of the two Rolex I would consider buying


----------



## Jeep99dad

JLittle said:


> That is one of the two Rolex I would consider buying


It's really nice and enjoy wearing it more than any other. Not as versatile for the office but been working from home for 9 months  
Plus it's well worn so I wear it worry free for whatever occasion and activity

What's the other one you want


----------



## JLittle

Jeep99dad said:


> It's really nice and enjoy wearing it more than any other. Not as versatile for the office but been working from home for 9 months
> Plus it's well worn so I wear it worry free for whatever occasion and activity
> 
> What's the other one you want


In regards to Rolex, I'm about the Polar explorer II that you have and a Milgauss z-blue. Now that I have the Snowflake, I likely won't be the Polar Explorer now. But its so gorgeous.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Heritage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Jeep99dad said:


> That's really nice  which model is it


Thanks! It's a Damasko DH3.0 on an aftermarket black vintage strap.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## johnny.bravus

Seiko


----------



## kevinlucci

Steinhart Apollon three hander on this rainy chilly day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Panda today! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Zoom call on "[legal] conflicts of interest during a pandemic"


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## wheelbuilder

Bed time soon!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

SKX009 on Noreaster duty tonight.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Prospex SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition" 42.6mm


----------



## xpiotos52

Thursday's effort........................................part 4


----------



## Raindrops

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15603089


That watch looks really cool!  May I know what is the reference?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The lost art of taking time to write...


----------



## ZM-73

Timex Dynabeat


----------



## sickondivers

*







#OMEGA #A.T.*


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## johnny_b2

Dietrich

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still exploring


----------



## Jake_s23

Jeep99dad said:


> Still exploring


One of my grails. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Raindrops said:


> That watch looks really cool!  May I know what is the reference?


Sure, SPB185J1.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jake_s23 said:


> One of my grails. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you  I hope you get to own one soon. 
It's been my my most worn watch of 2020. It was worth sacrificing my Zenith LE for it as nice as it was.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

Custom Wilk Watch


----------



## Raindrops

qa_ii said:


> Sure, SPB185J1.


Thanks!


----------



## afechete

Speedmaster today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01

Recent movement swap on this one. It's now running +1.9 s/d after 4 straight days.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic71

Arnie


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett CD III


----------



## Art Collector

*Audemars Piguet* Royal Oak ref. 56303SA cal. 2612








*Vacheron Constantin Patrimony *ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2








*Girard-Perregaux* Chronograph ref. 7700-7001 cal. 810-865


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*
*Seiko Spirit - 5S21




























*


----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

New arrival


----------



## garydusa




----------



## jah

My newest addition!!!! Full kit!!!!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## Slowphiveo

Detroit Mint "Caretta" on some new Barton straps.


----------



## Stephannl

Artic Medium SAR quartz


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## sickondivers

_*Bernhardt F71







*_


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Carrera


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## andsan




----------



## jhdscript

*Tag Heuer Monaco* for this afternoon


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Sugman




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean.i.could

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


For some reason I've never been a huge fan of IWC style. But something about this flieger with just the right amount of aged lume, is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

From one Jew to the rest of you...Happy Chanukah and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon USMC


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SaMaster14

Submersible on a new leather strap, today!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> From one Jew to the rest of you...Happy Chanukah and Merry Christmas to all who celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freaking awesome  love that dial. You've had it for a while now.

Joyeux noël


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> For some reason I've never been a huge fan of IWC style. But something about this flieger with just the right amount of aged lume, is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
I love iwc, their dials are fantastic and cases usually very made and finished. But I am not a fan of their diver design. Love their pilot most and also like portuguiser And Inge a lot.


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Freaking awesome  love that dial. You've had it for a while now.
> 
> Joyeux noël


Yes. Longest I've owned one. . Two and half years. Ha!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks.
> I love iwc, their dials are fantastic and cases usually very made and finished. But I am not a fan of their diver design. Love their pilot most and also like portuguiser And Inge a lot.


Agree. The Portuguiser, some more than others, blow me away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that's pretty


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys







*


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Brey17




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## neilziesing

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand

Damasko DA46


----------



## Falizadeh

This beauty.. man it seems there's no crystal! Perfect for my wrist


----------



## JLittle

Falizadeh said:


> View attachment 15606378
> 
> This beauty.. man it seems there's no crystal! Perfect for my wrist


Wow!


----------



## umarrajs

Loving it!!


----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*







Ocean One Black DLC #Steinhart *


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

No need for a filter... Just tritium...


----------



## Nevets750

Glashutte Original SeaQ Panorama










Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

BrooklineWatch said:


> New arrival


Great combo and love the GMT!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch 









Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## deepsea03

Chris Ward C65 Sandhurst


----------



## Art Collector

*Audemars Piguet Royal Oak *ref. 56303SA cal. 2612



















*Vacheron Constantin* Patrimony ref. 31160/000J cal. 1132.2



















*Girard-Perregaux* Chronograph ref. 7700-7001 cal. 810-865


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rower003




----------



## andsan




----------



## RSDA




----------



## jah




----------



## 41Mets

Go Cats!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Marathon









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Just got home from the AD...I'm stoked! Picked up my brand new BB58 Blue. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Slowphiveo said:


> Just got home from the AD...I'm stoked! Picked up my brand new BB58 Blue. Merry Christmas to me.
> View attachment 15607559


Very nice .. congrats and Merry Christmas to you indeed..!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Winters636

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Silver dial datejust fluted bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore the Sub41 LV all day. Love it, the new case is perfection


----------



## Black5

Haven't worn this for a while so just wound it and hoping it will last the night.
I'm hoping the whisky won't...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this yesterday (forgot to take a picture) and again tonight. One of my all time favorites. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Falizadeh said:


> View attachment 15606378
> 
> This beauty.. man it seems there's no crystal! Perfect for my wrist


Until you out a finger print on it and can't rub it off!! ;-)

Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman

I'm not wearing it...it's out on loan...


----------



## loganben

Back from a long journey of a recent service by Rick Hoover and refinish by Stoll & Co!

The absolutly fantastic Lindburgh & Benson / Schaumburg Aquamatic Super Professional Chronograph!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Watching Die Hard. It _is_ that time of year!


----------



## JLittle

SaMaster14 said:


> Watching Die Hard. It _is_ that time of year!


One of the best Xmas movies there is. That and National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## SaMaster14

JLittle said:


> One of the best Xmas movies there is. That and National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


Agreed!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*







#OysterPerpetual #OP*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

check out my IG : aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJBPVRQqNWO/


----------



## neilziesing

johnny_b2 said:


> Alpina
> 
> IG: wristwatchwatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Always like this dial! Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## neilziesing

Seiko Presage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

heyBJK said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## deepsea03

114270


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## webster126




----------



## guspech750

Modded Mako/Ray today.
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## drDuka

Hoffman Racing 40 Octane

Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Relo60

Happy 😀😷⛄Sunday 🙏🏼🎄🖖🏼


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Sugman

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15609008


Your elf appears to be much better behaved than mine...









...and here's what I'm wearing for the day.


----------



## Slowphiveo

Sugman said:


> Your elf appears to be much better behaved than mine...
> View attachment 15609029
> 
> 
> ...and here's what I'm wearing for the day.
> View attachment 15609031


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## rower003




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## loganben

Ocean Crawler Core Diver GMT 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

watch and bezel/strap both arrived today- loving it!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## 41Mets

Morning and afternoon

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## deepsea03

Evening switch


----------



## TheGoalieKing

Trying out a mesh on the diver today









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JRog




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT

SEIKO 7A38-7080 CHRONO PVD -
The first chronograph in the world with analog display and day date complication year 1984


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b-boy

The less expensive "Grand Seiko" in 44GS style and Zaratsu polishing





  








astron01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SBJG001


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Exp 1 + Exp II = Exp 3


----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

IG: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## kritameth




----------



## 41Mets

Cant get enough 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I have a case of the Mondays but the BLNR helps


----------



## schumacher62

tock-tick.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Heljestrand

inspired by an Instagram photo from a fellow Legend Diver enthusiast in Finland who featured his on an unconventional RED leather strap. This is the handmade Highley Douglas strap in a brilliant shade of Red.


----------



## Brey17




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Just picked up a well worn shell cordovan for the Legend...it's a great match



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dieselk

Great welcome from Baltic at their showroom in Paris. Nice opportunity to see their new models HMS and bicompax.

Some videos are on my IG. Feel free to check out and subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJEvTc6redj/


----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## 68roadrunner

View attachment 15610994


----------



## 68roadrunner




----------



## tiki5698




----------



## Sugman




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

MuckyMark said:


>


Looks like a mucky day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

In its natural habitat...


----------



## Barge




----------



## El Conde

NWD. Sold my Coaxial Chrono Moonwatch to get this Speedy reference 3572.50 and it's just a beautiful soulful piece. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ck13

Aquaracer..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## atlbbqguy

Same. Happy Holidays all!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

atlbbqguy said:


> Same. Happy Holidays all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen this model previously - looks great!


----------



## deepsea03

my friend/SA had his racing speedy on when I collected mine from the OB


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

WFH today with the SMP GMT 









BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## atlbbqguy

deepsea03 said:


> I haven't seen this model previously - looks great!


Thanks. It wears really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jhdscript

*French Yema Superman*
*


  




*


----------



## jkpa

Right now.

Casio EF-503.


----------



## afechete

OC today


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## DMCBanshee

Military SkinDiver On Perlon


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV today. Absolutely love this case


----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Dieselk

My baltic ?.

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJHbLDLqUQL/


----------



## monza06




----------



## Kodiak Marmoset

Giving the Bambino some wrist time today. Trying out a new strap.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Harrise3

Tudor Black Bay Red


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classic


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm on nato


----------



## Nevets750

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Navy Seals









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olobstur

Tudor on a new strap..









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Side of the Moon.....


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot

Merry Christmas


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Stephannl

Good morning,

Finally had some time and tools to resize the steel bracelet for the Marathon Artic MSAR.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ZM-73

Lonsdale


----------



## Ironman140.6

OP 36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## johnny_b2

EMG

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Iconic









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## Jake_s23

Wearing my new pickup today. Amazing detail on this watch, so much value. Thanks again Al (Al358) for this beauty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Armida


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Italian Tuna today. Love that orange!


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Tanjecterly

One of my best finds of the year.


----------



## Maddog1970

DSotM again, different strap.....


----------



## MAD777

Just received this beauty. Honestly, the QC is flawless, built like a tank, alignments are perfect, bright long-lasting lume, best bezel action with zero back play (I cannot imaging a better bezel at ANY price).
My one & only niggle is that the knurling on the crown is a bit too aggressive, leaving a mark on my fingers after screwing down the crown.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😷⛄😊Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼🎄


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Brey17

It blows my mind that this watch, nearly 13 years older than I am still keeps very accurate time and looks better than I do!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog


----------



## pwk




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Orisginal

Overseas, waiting for some Chik-fil-a









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi

New build! Let the honeymooning begin!
BSH "Brother Hood"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my new Willard today initially on the OEM rubber

















But now on a OD green canvas


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## warsh

Rado Golden Horse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## justin33

Robotaz said:


>


Wow, looks great my friend! Do you remember the reference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robotaz

justin33 said:


> Wow, looks great my friend! Do you remember the reference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It has a modified big date version of ETA's Precidrive/Powerdrive quartz chronograph movement. Very underrated and downright cheap watch.

Model is AL-372N4S6.


----------



## BigBluefish




----------



## Jeep99dad

New Willard pics on canvas


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## georgegervin44

Just picked up a '69/70 1039/516 for my Speedy Pro. Really digging it on Day 1!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## SaMaster14

Kinda overcast here in normally sunny Southern California...


----------



## 68roadrunner




----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 360turbo




----------



## DonLuis

After many months on my bench this bulova is on my wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Fresh off the DHL truck!


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## red1108nyc

A speedy on flat link bracelet .. pure awesomeness..


----------



## wheelbuilder

Gsar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## TimeDilation

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark side on another strap....honeymoon in full flow!


----------



## JLittle

Maddog1970 said:


> Dark side on another strap....honeymoon in full flow!
> View attachment 15614353


I've said it before and I'll say it again, Speedy looks great on everything. Here's another great example. Beautiful strap!


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Proteus mechanical from micro-brand Phoibos. Love the vibe of the aged steel case, carbon dial, faded luminous & suede strap (comes with rubber too). Lume is outstanding, including the bezel. Powered by NH35 but looks like Capt. Nemo would have worn this. And it's a great value!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## CMY21

Back on bracelet after a long leather ride -


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## MAD777

Bulova Precisionist Lunar Pilot, second watch to roam the moon in 1971. Updated
with 262 kHz quartz movement making the second hand tick a buttery smooth 16 times per second. Loving the stark black/white contrast including PVD case.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

CH Ward Sandhurst


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊⛄ Christmas Eve 🎄🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Off to Maui for the holidays and new year. Taking all COVID precautions, of course


----------



## Slowphiveo

Happy Christmas eve!


----------



## gawa

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman

Looks like it ought to be hanging on the Christmas tree...


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Orisginal

J-Shock









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Willard and drunkartstraps canvas for Christmas Eve


----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Pongster




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


----------



## WatchMe86

Happy Holidays, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays WUS ⛄🎅🎄


----------



## Brey17




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Cincifan

Seiko SNE499 has afternoon and night duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Morning then afternoon and now nap.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashexilum




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999

65DD2C8A-B798-48B4-9D11-4AA58C872501 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Soarfrs

SLGH003


----------



## gshock626




----------



## webster126

Yema Rallygraf today


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DSS

Farer Eldridge. And yes, I didn't bother setting the date, but Merry Xmas!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JayV007

Wearing this custom creation. Made two similar ones and gave the other one to my brother. Once in a while I get a random wrist shot via text. A wise man recommended I do that and he said it would create a new bonding conversation piece. Damn if he wasn't right. Think of him every time I wear it which is often. Thanks for the suggestion @Longbike ;


----------



## RoRoPa




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## savedbythebell

Datejust 36.


----------



## omar77w




----------



## papabear244

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Galactic 41









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Thorn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

Merry Xmas Eve!!


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## SaMaster14

Not a bad view!


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Best Christmas gift!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Merry Christmas WUS!!!


----------



## MAD777

Trying to coordinate Christmas colors today, LOL.

Merry Christmas everyone 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the White 007 for Christmas, Happy Holidays Guys!


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## msdooley

GlennO said:


> New thread....


The B caught my eye.


----------



## sickondivers

*#G-SHOCK #MLB #NewEra59Fifty







*


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Harrise3




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## Jeep99dad

Merry Christmas Watchfam 
Got my Christmas colors on 

Kids aren't even down to open presents... definitely different without little ones at home


----------



## Jeep99dad

Merry Christmas Watchfam 
Got my Christmas colors on 

Kids aren't even down to open presents... definitely different without little ones at home


----------



## Tanjecterly

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Sisajed

Merry Christmas folks! #alwayslookonthebrightsideoflife









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Slowphiveo

Merry Christmas WIS peeps!


----------



## Orisginal

Yeah, we all have matching PJ's . Other 2 kids not pictured. Have a Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Merry Christmas!

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## webster126

Wife got me a Wolf dual winder for Xmas!


----------



## tuberube

Gotta support Christmas


----------



## JonS1967

Merry Christmas!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Relo60

Merry Christmas Day😊⛄🎄🙏🏼❄


----------



## Unc Sam

From my fishing buddy-nephew


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## corry29

*Merry Christmas Ya'll*
_-in Yondu's voice saying "I'm Marry Poppin's Ya'll"-







_


----------



## Nikrnic

x2
Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Nikrnic

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I have that same exact strap, color too. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## thejollywatcher

Nikrnic said:


> I have that same exact strap, color too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## SethBullock




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #AT







*


----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Thursty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee

CH6 Superdome on Canvas


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy Saturday


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## JLittle

Happy Boxing Day to our British brethren.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## al358

Going with the Milguass today, the more I wear it the more I love it. Have a great day and stay safe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

The brand new Astor +Banks Fortitude. I pre-ordered it some time back and it arrived via Fed Ex at 5pm on Xmas eve! Nice surprise Xmas present. Only had it out and set up for a few hours, but think it looks great! Nice dimensions for those who want a smaller sports watch.

Case Size: 38.5mm
Lug to Lug: 46mm
Height: 11.9mm
Lug Width: 20mm

Has 200m water resistance and a Miyota 9 series movement. Very nice package!


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

It's rib day, and new strap day. Woooo!

Normally we go all baby back ribs, but my favorite butcher was ransacked so I had to 'settle' for spareribs as well. You can definitely see a difference between the baby back and the spare ribs.

Also, normally we make our own rib rub, but a buddy of mine is from Kansas, near the Missouri border and he ordered and some stuff that reminds him of home. This will make feel at home.














































Ordered a few straps from Aaron Pimental at combat straps, got them in a few days ago. So I'm trying them out.

Cannot get enough of this Beavertail stained Cognac so far. You can see on these two watches how versatile that color is.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## fish70

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Rolex Sub41 LV


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Timing when lunch will be ready!


----------



## webster126

today's rotaish


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## omar77w

Still the most comfortable analog I have. MRW-200H


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Tribute to 1931









Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO SPL055 'Age of Discovery' 30th Anniversary Limited Edition World Time


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Stephannl




----------



## RH62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie

Rolex Deepsea in its natural habitat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Aquamarine


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mic71




----------



## cybercat




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## garydusa




----------



## DMCBanshee

ZanD SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## sickondivers

*







#Steinhart #Ocean1BLACK*


----------



## al358

Going with my sub today. Have a great day and stay safe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## roybiv99

SM 300









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## FordHammie

I'm  smitten!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## franco60

Omega Flightmaster









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TimeDilation

.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Winters636

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Collector

Beautifully patinaed Cartier Tank, must de Cartier Tank, adorning my wife's wrist today:


----------



## godfrey19

UN San Marco










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Jeep99dad

Paul's new orange gloss DiverOne is awesome. Who doesn't like an early watch delivery on a Sunday  
The polished case with beloved edges is super nice


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand

My watch obsession is rivaled only by my art collection.


----------



## MAD777

Heljestrand said:


> My watch obsession is rivaled only by my art collection.
> View attachment 15620140


That is a work of art!!
Oh, nice picture in the background, too.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Still working on this, need a glass.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Limited Edition 1970


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dinky1




----------



## sickondivers

*#Rolex/Tudor #AIR-TIGER















*


----------



## garydusa

NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Yusk Straps


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday😊😷⛄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## jovani




----------



## MAD777

Bulova Precisionist Lunar Pilot 
PVD 262 kHz 16 ticks per second on a new strap.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Cincifan

Citizen Eco-Drive 300M Diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Earthbound

Heljestrand said:


> My watch obsession is rivaled only by my art collection.
> View attachment 15620140


I feel the same! 2 great passions.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla titanium


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This *Seiko Recraft SRPC13* from 2017. It arrived from São Paulo an hour ago. It has a Portuguese date disk so today is Segunda-feira. It's a nice little addition to my Brazilian-themed sub collection. The replacement brushed, thick mesh bracelet from StrapCode arrived at the same time.

This UFO watch - or BlueFo as some call it - is an approximate update of a 1969 watch from Seiko. That happens to be my birth year but since I find exact birth year watches a bit cheesy, this is the closest I'll get.

Some people have tended to baulk at the watch's proportions, and are put off by its large 43.9mm width from side to side. However, the watch is oval-shaped not circular (it's 41mm from top to bottom and has no lugs). The saucer shape means that its edges sit raised from the wrist, giving it clearance and no snag. This kind of talk about proportions is a reminder that we should never fixate on a single measurement in isolation, and that there is no good substitute from trying a thing on to see and feel it for real.

The nostalgia is stronger than usual with this one. Its colours are a close match for my father's Ford Zodiac Mark IV, the car we scooted around in during the 1970s and early 1980s. The shared similarities include the teal blue, the monochrome alloy, the black trim and the orange accents. Picture of the car below too.















_(Source of car photo: the Internet)_


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## wheelbuilder

Gsar from overnight.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Speedy Tuesday I today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Tuna


----------



## SaMaster14

Putting the Submersible and sailcloth through its paces


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## ZM-73

Tressa Lux


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## sickondivers

*#swatch 







*


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HermannZeGerman




----------



## johnny_b2

Vratislavia Conceptum

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Art Collector

Beautifully patinaed Cartier Tank, must de Cartier Tank, adorning my wife's wrist today:


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😉

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJYrrmmKaqz/


----------



## Slowphiveo

Replaced the stock solid black strap with this B&R race strap. I think this looks much nicer!


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick Tock Toys ------- Seiko TideMaster
FULL Moon Tonite !! ---- BEWARE !!!
























































































*


----------



## jeronimocg

This one...

Happy holidays!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Spb143...









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## omar77w

Orient Tristar


----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

My Grandfather's nearly 50 year old Seiko. It was serviced and now it runs absolutely beautifully.










BrOoO's before HOoOrology


----------



## Jake_s23

Christmas gift from a very good friend. The exciting part of this hobby for me, is watches with meaning and history.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## CMY21

Ball time....


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jazzmaster

Transcocean Chronograph...


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## El Conde

Just arrived. Been lusting for a long time. Happy new year, y'all.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka

Breitling Avenger SeaWolf Titanium E17370 ☢ ☣


----------



## Kurt Behm

Dome Concept Carbon Fiber Chronograph...


----------



## Russ1965

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My Grandfather's nearly 50 year old Seiko. It was serviced and now it runs absolutely beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrOoO's before HOoOrology


What a lovely watch. That dial...............


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## DonLuis

I'm having trouble putting this down.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Russ1965 said:


> What a lovely watch. That dial...............


I appreciate that. If he were here, I think he would be happy to see me wearing it.

The O Team


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Shinobi29

Seiko SUN043 on OEM SS bracelet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## analog_watch

gshock626 said:


>


Is this baby blue or just a beautiful glare?

Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Orisginal

GO PML. Moon phase is off, had it off the winder for 4-5 days 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

El Conde said:


> Just arrived. Been lusting for a long time. Happy new year, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, I wanted the Sherbet since they went on sale in September/October and were sold out 15 minutes later ;-)
Got mine last week.


----------



## JLittle

Kurt Behm said:


> Dome Concept Carbon Fiber Chronograph...
> 
> View attachment 15623122
> 
> 
> View attachment 15623124


Now that yellow Breitling I can see myself wearing. Not a big Breitling guy, but that baby is smokin.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sarada Seiko x sunset


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tartine.74

Time to go skiing


----------



## Raindrops




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## lxnastynotch93

C60 Lympstone on a Barton canvas










The O Team


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 🙏

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJbKcaAK0bL/


----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

114270


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Art Collector

Hello WUS! I thought I would just share some glamour shots of a beautifully patinaed ladies' Cartier Tank, must de Cartier Tank, with gold vermeil on 925 sterling silver, on a burgundy lizard grain strap from the 1980s, that adorns my wife's wrist today.

It has a rich chocolat dial with the "must de Cartier" at the 12 and the classic Cartier logo at the 6. Truly an elegant, classic piece reminiscent of the Jackie O and Princess Di days. Enjoy!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Pandybelly

A little Christmas pressie to myself. 
Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean Manta Ray King Samurai Sapphire Diver's Automatic Watch SRPE33K1.

Lovely dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Off to Florida with the Sub41 LV


----------



## MacA




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Orisginal

JLittle said:


> Funny, I wanted the Sherbet since they went on sale in September/October and were sold out 15 minutes later ;-)
> Got mine last week.


Pics!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

GS SBGE249 AKA the timeless silver blizzard  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Orisginal said:


> Pics!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll post a wrist shot today when I get home from work.


----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## wheelbuilder

Horrible clasp, but put it on for a while.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#OP116000 *


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

38mm "Islander 63"


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

analog_watch said:


> Is this baby blue or just a beautiful glare?
> 
> Sent from my SHT-W09 using Tapatalk


Just a glare from the sky


----------



## gshock626




----------



## MBolster1611




----------



## JLittle

Orisginal said:


> Pics!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


as requested;-)


----------



## FordHammie

am I wrong for being enamored with this piece? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

First Oris. A bit thick and out of style with the re-issue skindiver trend, but still love it.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Dual time at swim class

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

BB41 on 7.3" wrist


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA







*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Bloom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## pvflyer

This guy Prometheus MantaRay #rivieramaya









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot

Happy New Year!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## lxnastynotch93

I never wear NATO straps and I figured out that its because they make the watch wear so tall.

So I went on a trimming spree and made a few of my NATOs "single pass". This is so much better!










The O Team


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Bay


----------



## garydusa

A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


----------



## wheelbuilder

Happy Eve everyone.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

New in today, Monta Noble Opalin Silver ...


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## loganben

One of the prettiest watches on the planet for today! Tourby 42 blue limited  









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Goodbye 2020...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mpnunes




----------



## MAD777

Appropriate for New Years









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

This watch from 1964 still gives off a brilliant burst of light.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slowphiveo

Last watch pic of 2020 for me...Happy new year and may 2021 be significantly better for everyone.


----------



## Buschyfor3




----------



## MacA




----------



## ZM-73

Adina Oceaneer


----------



## Zelig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011

Merry new year watch buddies.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Boschett CDIII


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year🍾⛄😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## MAD777

Perpetual calendar, analog style, remembered 2020 as a leap year.

Too bad we couldn't leap over that one!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## MAD777

Another of my analog perpetual calendar watches that keeps track of leap years like 2020.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Orisginal

PML

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

SSW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This 2018 *L. U. Chopard Time Traveller One*, helping me to coordinate between family in Brazil, South Korea and the U.K., and friends of more than forty years currently in Japan and Slovenia.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

DH









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## al358

Going with a bronze Borealis on green tropic. Happy New Year all and wishing you and your families all the very best. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Big fan of the burnt orange. It is just an accent, but it pops in the sunlight


----------



## abkdt41

Augsburg









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Fortis MarineMaster









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TheHun

Happy New Year


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk tourbillon by Ridwan.


----------



## JonS1967

Out with the wife checking out another beautiful California sunset at the beach. Happy New Year everyone!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698

Found my dad's old watch, we have very similar tastes it seems... gonna get it fixed and give it back to him.


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra







*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## Slowphiveo

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


Now that is a domed crystal!


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Art Collector

A classic, elegant and beautifully patinaed circa 1980s Cartier Tank, must de Cartier Tank, with a rich chocolat dial and the classic Cartier logo at the 6, in gold vermeil on 925 sterling silver, reminiscent of Jackie O and Princess Di, gracing my wife's wrist today:


----------



## MAD777

My favorite watch, for now anyway...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

The white Beast to fight 6'' of snow upcoming


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Carrera


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BelgianR26

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## MacA




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

BaliHa'i Model C









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RSDA

SBDC109 Willard on Eulit Perlon Palma. Couldn't resist this one any longer. One of those situations that I'm sure many of us are familiar with-less exhausting to just buy the damn thing rather than continue obsessing over it.


----------



## red1108nyc

Have a great weekend ahead to all here


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## atlbbqguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## cghorr01

Absolutely in love with this one









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Orisginal

Best blue dial in the game

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode







*


----------



## mrk

Yes!


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Finally took the time to add a link so I can wear it on its OEM bracelet. I've maybe...gained a few since I bought it....


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Flight Computer


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## isstefan

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## DMCBanshee

Playing in the snow this morning with Kids and the Mako


----------



## mrk

Bike ride Sunday, mate got a Khaki Field Mechanical last week so was only natural to make it a HamBros bike ride.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

H2O Kalmar v2 for this snowy Sunday


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## lxnastynotch93

Seiko Sunday










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Scurfa Diver One auto today.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## BryanUsrey1




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Jazzmaster




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sugman

A relaxing Sunday afternoon...


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

In my comfy pants watching the Cowboys/Giants game. Not a pleasant first half for the Cowboys. It's not over, but they are playing better now in a second half.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Khaki mechanical past day or two!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Good Morning


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## analog_watch

Just picked this up at the GS boutique today in LA.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*#G-SHOCK 







*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## johnny_b2

HKED with this beautiful blue dial

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanUsrey1




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wheelbuilder

Blue









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## MichaelB25

Polar with the polar.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## mrk

Today it's the Cognit Schema AIA collab from ~1995:










The mode beeps are the most 90s sound you will hear from a Casio:


http://imgur.com/SsfzxEo


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheHun

Moonwatch


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Technically this is what I was wearing yesterday (date wheel ratting me out) - The Seiko Dawn Grey Turtle SRPD01K1.









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Avelta


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vsh

1979 Tuna


----------



## jkpa

Ready for today's mission: Office Work.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## deepsea03

114270


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sickondivers

*#Steinhart #DLC















*


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jhdscript

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze* for me


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

This one hit 50 years old this month.


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## webster126




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## flymore

This is one of my watches I go back and forth on. 
Right now it's back. 
It's kinetic so it keeps great time.
The blue dial is fantastic, even better than the picture.
The slim seconds hand is ... too slim. But pilot look of the hour and minute hands are fantastic.
The large power meter is annoying and mostly why it gets put away.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## SharpBeakedPenguin




----------



## DMCBanshee

Mhutch said:


>


Great combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## 41Mets

This isn't news to many, but I'm a dial guy. Sometimes this color blows my mind. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra #OMEGA







*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cghorr01

Steinhart Ocean One Premium Blue









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## 41Mets

3 dial colors one dial

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanUsrey1




----------



## RLSL




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## wheelbuilder

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc08 lab

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## corry29

Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Helson Sharkmaster 300 "Gilt"


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## RussMurray

gshock626 said:


>


That is just beautiful. Great photo!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## webster126




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Strela CO40CYB-AW on a Khaki HELM Canvas strap.


----------



## mrk

I have not worn this much lately due to new purchases so today is a good day.










Double domed sapphire is also so cool...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Eugene Hot

15 y.o. Casio Seamaster today


----------



## mizzy




----------



## Besbro

Ocean One GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## jah




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sp006

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp




----------



## CMY21

.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## wheelbuilder

CC









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Have a great day Guys!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ronkatct

My new Cream Dial Bambino Roman arrived today. I now have the white dial and cream dial Bambino Roman watches. My last 4 watch purchases were all Roman -- Stowa Marine Roman, Orient Star Classic Roman, Carnival Roman, and Orient Bambino Roman.


----------



## webster126




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this the past Few days.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

With a new hat I love. So comfy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete

Just got this today. Like it.


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT #Kamasu





















*


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## El Conde

On the grey suede, with a few of my mates in the backdrop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## brettinlux

Rather chilly out this morning


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jhdscript

*Daniel JeanRichard Chronographe GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Seiko fff mod












































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## DMCBanshee

afechete said:


> Just got this today. Like it.


Nice, looks great! I always wanted to try this Viking. If you want to sell it let me know I'm in Canada too 👍


----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog, Have a great day!


----------



## Eugene Hot

Strela mean Arrow


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown and a slice of BBQ.










We replaced Karen's usual talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she notices...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My Dan Henry

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe ?: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJytp7WKnHl/


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sugman

The blue second hand matches the BMW emblem...go figure.


----------



## JMFrost

I've swapped a few times today. Good old OCD. Had the Raven on for a bit though. Still fits me so well...









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Heljestrand

I'm in love with a 43 year old...


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## sickondivers

*#116000 #OP







*


----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

Wempe!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 4jamie

Whitby watch co.


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## DiverBob

Islander 38mm


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

41Mets said:


> 3 dial colors one dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

soufiane said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## dantan

Jaeger-LeCoultre.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a nice week-end 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ0vTaAqg9h/


----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this one, The Angler a handmade dial from Poland.


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

deepsea03 said:


>


Wow. That is beautifully awesome.

We replaced Karen's usual talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she notices...


----------



## deepsea03

docvail said:


> Wow. That is beautifully awesome.
> 
> We replaced Karen's usual talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she notices...


Thank you


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Sugman




----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles Bitchley

Chronosport Sea Quartz 30


----------



## BillTX

First watch for 2021! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Momentum for today Cheers from Calgary, Canada. ( wishing I was in Cabo right now)


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sickondivers

*#AT #HD1200







*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gmads




----------



## al358

Just put a new battery in an old school Invicta speedway with an eta 251.265 movement. Put her on a black alligator and she is back in rotation









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Another beautiful day on the coast, I put the top down and enjoyed the sun!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

A.Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Just put this on for the next week or so: a 2008 *Omega De Ville Co-axial Chronograph ref. 4841.3132*.

The watch's movement is the once-troublesome calibre 3313, but I love it anyway. The strap is an indigo blue Omega alligator, the third I've had for this one.

If I've got my history right, the De Ville began within the Seamaster line. Omega took that line and pivoted it into the looks we know it by today, leaving the De Ville to carry on a more classical mid-century look. This chronograph is one such example.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Formula One & Renault... 
Go Dan Ricciardo...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## mchilese

Sarb0017 on a cuff. I usually have it on a 2-tone bracelet, but I think this is a pretty great look for it too.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with The Angler but on ISOstyle


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Glock2710

deepsea03 said:


>


Amazing picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Red letter day, Sunday vintage Seiko diver on Jubilee bracelet


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Graneworm

Feeling vintage today









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Crosswind Racer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## gregg

Serket Sunday


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Glock2710 said:


> Amazing picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## fatalelement

At the office on a Sunday morning... at least I have a watch to cheer me up!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


mind blowing! i wonder if there is a watch ever created with more individual markings than this one.


----------



## Firecrow911

Poor man's Fortis B42 on rubber for Sunday...









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Crazy Canuck




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## garydusa

Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Today I'm wearing the Rolex ExplorerStay-at-home 214270 as it is snowing in Austin and the crazies here don't know how to drive in the snow


----------



## gshock626




----------



## SaMaster14

Sarada Seiko Sunday










(And pups)


----------



## 8past10




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Pontificator




----------



## HDK

Speedy on green strap in a loaner Tesla Model S!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead

Hiking with the EZM13


----------



## wheelbuilder

Seiko









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpBeakedPenguin

It's a miserable, grey day here...


----------



## deepsea03

BB58


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Umorni13




----------



## Sugman

a quick review: Victorinox FieldForce Chrono - A quick overview


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jah




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## whatmeworry

schumacher62 said:


>


I really like the Cabourns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## MAD777

@Cincy2 I'm sure we would all love to see a VIDEO of that beast in action! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarisminor




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa

This Oris regulator diver getting the rare second day in a row for a watch. Just love it!


----------



## red1108nyc

CK 2998


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snyde

Snow in Austin, TX!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GR4H4M




----------



## scorp713




----------



## hannibal smith




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

I moved SARB017 to my 20mm leather NATO so it's in line with uniform regs. This piece really does just look good with anything.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

BoR on today, quick release on bracelets are so handy. I will be selling the bracelet though as I just don't wear it enough over the JB Tropic which is more my style.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This all week.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## FordHammie

Such a charming perfectly chunky little piece...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Binge wearing my Panoreserve again...
















Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## xpiotos52

RLG Atlanticus................................ part4


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch blows me away every time I see it


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Just received today.... had to get one while they last...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SharpBeakedPenguin

Wearing my Raketa 24 hour watch again. Because I need to know when it's Morning, day, evening and night


----------



## naganaga

Orient Bambino small seconds









Instagram:Login • Instagram and Monochrome special:Login • Instagram


----------



## sickondivers

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode







*


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jhdscript

For today: *Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*

*


  




*


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedy on Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## lapop

Seastar in winter 









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Wearing this OLD thing today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## three-hander

Something old.


----------



## scorp713




----------



## BryanUsrey1

Simple Tissot today. It's power reserve is a bit of a let down these days. It needs a service me thinks.


----------



## captious

Photo not from today.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10




----------



## wheelbuilder

Gsar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius

Desk diving...


----------



## Perseverence

Well, she arrived: The World Watch V7. This thing is as jammed packed with features, complications, and data as a Garmin Instinct or Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0.

It's a a good thing I'm used to reading flight manuals, or if be lost reading the manual 

I'm excited to see everything this thing can do.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received, I was not able to find the Silver version so I opted for the PVD


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

Sinn 6099...
.


----------



## GR4H4M

It is Bulova week here in PDX.


----------



## red1108nyc

38mm Chronomaster blue day


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Gupt0014




----------



## carlhaluss

Classic Beauty!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Benarus Megalodon afternoon and put on Canvas, I'm in Love


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## fatalelement

Doing my morning "stare at the water and contemplate why I became a lawyer" routine 









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-703


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## dubhead

Hiking in North Carolina's triple falls trail


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

papajulietwhiskey said:


> This watch blows me away every time I see it


Thanks!! Me, too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## xpiotos52

captious said:


> Photo not from today.
> 
> View attachment 15646424


Great photo ! Got one of these in my sights ,just gotta save my shekels !!!


----------



## xpiotos52

"Coffee" Sub, while enjoying Espresso +Cannoli....Hey someone's has to do it !!.....................part 4


----------



## naganaga

Hump-day Hamilton!









Instagram:Login • Instagram and Monochrome special:Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ-eqHmqE2d/


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## xpiotos52

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received, I was not able to find the Silver version so I opted for the PVD


My opinion ? This one was the pick-- well done. Smart looking piece.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNAD41


----------



## MBolster1611

Orient Triton


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cybercat

Still on my wrist today...


----------



## mchilese

Early Breitling Aerospace. I was lukewarm on it when I first got it. But I've fallen in love with it. I'm considering getting a Chronospace to compliment it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wheelbuilder

Orange.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17

New strap day. @aaronpim Combat strap Churchill style. Definitely a different look.


----------



## isstefan




----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with the Megalodon On a New Canvas


----------



## anrex




----------



## fatalelement

Front and back macro 
















Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

fatalelement said:


> Front and back macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


Stunning, especially the rear.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai submersible on a custom leather strap! @AL9C1 ;


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15648841


Awesome shot Mr. Panerisiti 😎👍🏽...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## xpiotos52

Plain & simple INOX today.............................. part 4


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this beauty for days. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15648911


Simply STUNNING! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

MAD777 said:


> Simply STUNNING!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly 🙏🏽!


----------



## MDT IT

*CITIZEN FUGU NY0088-11E Diver's 200m Lim. Ed. ASIA*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## warsh

My new (to me) Sinn 356iB on finelink bracelet. Happily in honeymoon phase with this excellent dressy sports watch

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_s23

Strap change for the SWI. Loving the Barton silicone so far. White makes this watch pop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Titanium Thursday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Yes, a tribute to Blancpain!









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

Samurai!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## RobMc

Laundry day 😢.


----------



## wheelbuilder

SW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with this one I got yesterday afternoon


----------



## sickondivers

*1964 ROLEX/ TUDOR #Air-Tiger







*


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Always Seiko 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKBm5cNK2pM/


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## drhr




----------



## 41Mets

Morning










And evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwheatley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## SaMaster14

Classic GMT LN


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling GMT Avenger Night Mission*

*


  




*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slowphiveo

Took off the bracelet and trying it on a Nato...


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Izlatin

Baume get Mercier Capeland. Just changed to Horween Cordovan Brown Leather from the factory bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## sickondivers

*#Orange 







*


----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108

Quake1028 said:


> Birthday gift! Citizen Chandler Titanium. Eco-drive, sapphire crystal, hardened titanium. Lots of watch for the money.


Love those eco-drives by Citizen. I have two. I also have a solar powered Seiko that doesn't hold its charge as good as the CItizens.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Glashutte Senator Observer


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033 😍

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKEgJG9qZBN/


----------



## BryanUsrey1




----------



## mrod1108

Brey17 said:


> Love this ceramic shiny chrono. These pushers and crown are fun.


Nice bi-compax. My favorite sub dial config.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Zenith Friday


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jah

My new BB58 killer LOL


----------



## sgrysdon

Have not taken it off since it arrived yesterday!
















This day I pushed the tint way over on the picture to show how copper colored it really is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

D65
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA




----------



## DNARNA




----------



## ronkatct

My New Seiko SNSX73 arrived today. I now have the silver, blue, and black SNSX. Lovely watch, but I hate resizing the bracelet. I still have not got it right.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Seiko Regatta Yacht Timer*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04




----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra OMEGA 







*


----------



## garydusa

ORCA


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

On time ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colemanstimepieces

Breitling Superocean I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

This leather strap is my favorite thing to put my Glycine Airman on. Tracking Zulu time and keeping everything in 24-hour format is really useful for my job. This is a great piece. Just wish there was some AR on that crystal. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Russ1965

Something not seen everyday:


----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist! Glashutte SeaQ 39.5mm. I have it's big brother, the Panorama Date in black, so the small size of this piece does take a little getting used to! But I'm not complaining! The sunburst dial and blue ceramic bezel are amazing!









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kurt Behm

Szymon_Kra said:


>


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## webster126




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## xpiotos52

Today's effort ........................... part 4.


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## loganben

Lew & Huey Orthos Atomic Orange  









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sickondivers

*MARANEZ #Kata







*


----------



## Heljestrand

Saturday Oyster


----------



## Slowphiveo

Ready for a drive today...Speedy Saturday.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Saturday morning walk.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WindyCityWatch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici

GlennO said:


> New thread....


----------



## 41Mets

Hike

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## Falizadeh

The "other" moonwatch! Bit big for me but I still love it


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman

Cartoons with my son...


----------



## BT1985

Zodiac Astrographic today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

CW-Concorde LE:


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Orisginal

Laine Gelidus 2. Something you don't see every day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## neilziesing

Sinn 104 on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## AUTOmaniak

Switched to my LLD for the evening


----------



## soufiane

16 years old sub and still growing me every time I wear it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Simple SNZH .......................................................part 4


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## cmann_97

jah said:


> View attachment 15644478


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

6105 Mod Turtle


----------



## cmann_97

Carrera for Sunday








In

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Graneworm

.. here again in tidy attire









Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## mchilese

Cruising some radio waves this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## red1108nyc

El Primero kind of happy day~


----------



## cghorr01




----------



## sickondivers

*#ROLEX #HaleyDavidson 















*


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Tanjecterly

Following in the footsteps of Uemura and Captain Willard in running errands


----------



## richjusa1978

59yukon01 said:


>


First time back on this forum after over a year of lazy Apple Watch wearing...I like your choice...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chronograph


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Wallyg

Seiko h558 Arnie.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TimeDilation

Bottlecap on retro style bracelet...


----------



## Tycho Brahe

The very rare white Nodus Trieste


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Flieger Sunday here with Tutima Flieger 1941. Sorry for the crap pocket shot!


----------



## mchilese

Just washed the car. A good way to spend an hour on a sunny Sunday. I would let my handiwork show...but I use the cover to keep the temps in the car low, plus there's a tree that just craps on it...so the second picture is what it looks like in general. 
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476

No owls, but a nice twilight hike nonetheless.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Lum Tec on Helm Canvas...


----------



## Kakofonyx

Erredibi Oricalco....


----------



## JonS1967

Forgot to post this yesterday. Another beautiful sunset.

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to get one of those cups for drhr!


----------



## 41Mets

Blood red dial, blood red beef









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## naganaga

Monster Monday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fatalelement

An unusually beautiful day today so I decided to play hooky from the work waiting for me at home and go for a walk down the street 









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ck13




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## captious




----------



## deepsea03

Neighborhood watch-cat


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Earthbound

Happy Martin Luther King Day.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Avenger Seawolf*

*


  




*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKMHnkKK7GZ/


----------



## savedbythebell

Monaco.


----------



## andsan




----------



## afechete

Big Tempest Viking


----------



## Relo60

Morning folks 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gregg




----------



## househalfman




----------



## MacA

Mixing it up with a strap.


----------



## bogibbes




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Helm Komodo


----------



## mich.g.pan

Caravelle quartz.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 White World


----------



## michael_m

New strap...bund in natural shell cordovan. May look silly but it is THE most comfortable strap I've ever worn.

Patina is going to be great...tanline from watch...not so great




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

My Timex hand winder, keeps about +7 per 24 hrs. Not bad for $150.00 USD, new.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonLuis

Wheel of fortune got me today


----------



## cmann_97

B&R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*MARANEZ #Kata







*


----------



## JonS1967

Starting off a new week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## fatalelement

Sadly in the office on the holiday, but there are worse fates









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

fatalelement said:


> Sadly in the office on the holiday, but there are worse fates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


LOL, so noble


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Lim.Ed.


----------



## Stipey




----------



## sickondivers

*#STEINHART Ocean 1 BLACK







*


----------



## dxholdren




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jkpa




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## andsan




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Was wearing for a few seconds but took it off as I have not resized the bracelet. I now need to order tiny screwdrivers to resize the bracelet. I also have not removed the plastic.

Tudor 1926, 39mm diamond two-tone,


----------



## Eugene Hot

Cold day


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## MAD777

New arrival....
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Cod Holliday




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stensbjerg

After work my custom Dornbluth & Sohn got some wrist time. (old pic sorry)


----------



## dawalsh13




----------



## FBMJ

Bought my first stretch bracelet but wearing it fells like wearing Saint Seiya's gold armor


----------



## ronkatct

I resized the bracelet and set the time on my 1926. I like the 1926.


----------



## GumbyFan

Stensbjerg said:


> View attachment 15659780
> 
> 
> After work my custom Dornbluth & Sohn got some wrist time. (old pic sorry)


Sold my Dornbluth a few years ago and have regretted it from the day it left. Great watch.


----------



## MFoley1956

Pawn shop find just this morning. They didn't have the box, straps, or the curved spring bars but I couldn't say no to the price.


----------



## carlhaluss

Topper Tuesday with Oris Divers 65 'Maxi' Topper Jewelers Edition


----------



## ProgZilla




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stensbjerg

GumbyFan said:


> Sold my Dornbluth a few years ago and have regretted it from the day it left. Great watch.


One of my watch buddys have the same remores, I had said before that this watch will I never sell, but with this watch it is true I will keep it forever, why I also have it ingraved on the movement and som custom work on the dial.

D&B make in any way great great watches and also have a customer service 
many other brands could learn from.


----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko solar on a leather NATO.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

216570 today


----------



## schnitzerphoto

The Heritage Black Bay on W&W leather


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith El Primero FLY-BACK


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bugster




----------



## HermannZeGerman




----------



## andsan




----------



## sickondivers

*ROLEX/TUDOR '64 'Oyster Air-Tiger ' On Old school RED #HIRSCH















*


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman

Wearing the same watch today as yesterday...


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport


----------



## Izlatin

Tudor GMT on Fluco Leather.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ProgZilla

The "Willard" on the wrist again today.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## andsan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Sub41 LV today


----------



## Relo60

Midweek watch, cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isstefan

Corum Admiral's cup Racer Series Limited edition


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Pulsar time computer 1976 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Jake_s23

Feeling gilty I bought another one for myself.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## RobMc

Walking the pup....


----------



## Joseph68

This..









Sent from my moto e using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## pwk




----------



## pwk




----------



## pwk

pwk said:


> View attachment 15662021


New Rios 1931 Lord Strap


----------



## pwk




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jeronimocg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Abalone Shell


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Thwizzit

\


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Porky4774

Showing off my new strap more than my watch, black shark skin with gray stitching/ edging courtesy of Trinh Li Mai at 7Strap. on my Sinn 856 utc.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to check out my IG and subscribe : aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKTno1XLHfC/


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton Broadway

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ronkatct

Still wearing 1926


----------



## 59yukon01

Everytime I wear this I wonder why I bother having 11 other watches.


----------



## ateebtk

Vintage Datejust '72
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Sub41 LV. I love the new case and bracelet. Small changes can make a big difference.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Bronze Moray On Canvas


----------



## Umorni13




----------



## gregg




----------



## Earthbound

Just unboxed this today.


----------



## MacA

Nomos today.


----------



## golfindoc

Omega today


----------



## wheelbuilder

Gsar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this all week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DaveXS




----------



## sickondivers

*Aqua Terra #OMEGA







*


----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MAD777

Phoibos Proteus carbon dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## johnny_b2

HKED

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## acanak




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## gregg




----------



## al358

Was lucky enough to get the call from my AD yesterday and picked this up. She will be on the wrist for a long time. Stay safe '









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## somyp

Oris divers 65


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Aquaterra 😍

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKXWaePruaP/


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## carlhaluss

Reverso Classique Small Seconds


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Minty Fresh Traska Freediver


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## pvflyer

Seiko Tuna Can army olive green on camo canvas strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

It's grill time!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## guspech750

First gen Orient Mako USA.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Have a good day fellow horologists...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## ZM-73

Pegasus


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

solar ARNIE


----------



## Simons194

Missed this ...


----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## kritameth




----------



## andsan




----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DMCBanshee

6105 Mod


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gregg




----------



## Jeep99dad

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Tanjecterly

Monta on a self winding walk.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys























*


----------



## pfisto22

Ok so my strap is a inexpensive Esty strap. It's 22mm on the 21mm lug

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22

pfisto22 said:


> View attachment 15667387
> 
> Ok so my strap is a inexpensive Esty strap. It's 22mm on the 21mm lug
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvedin

Skx007










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc

Tritium Saturday


----------



## KANESTER

Taking a much needed break at St Pete Beach with my Doxa right now.


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Not a Rolex.....








But fun and the brightest trit night watch I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

THE oldest Seiko in my collection:


----------



## MAD777

Afternoon change









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## STL_Railmaster

Jeep99dad said:


> Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Great pics, nice watch!


----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## xpiotos52

Solar SSC021P................................................part 4


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan




----------



## guspech750

A fine watch along with a fine wine.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## statuswan

Mido today!









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Keeping me company while on duty. Very lightly modded, just replaced the crystal with a domed sapphire.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## eagles88




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sickondivers

*#STEINHART Ocean Black DLC







*


----------



## andysm

Just back from Duarte


----------



## babyivan

guspech750 said:


> A fine watch along with a fine wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Fantastic strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV and my medicine


----------



## KingNothing10

Sinn 6000









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Calumets

Ice maiden or snow queen...


----------



## sickondivers

*#MARANEZ 'Kata'







*


----------



## Elvedin

Orient Triton...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sinn 556iB is a superb mix of sporty and dressy, particularly when on the excellent Sinn fine link bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg




----------



## afechete




----------



## Jeep99dad

SCURFASunday with the new DiverOne gloss orange dial.


----------



## DMCBanshee

''The Angler'' Have a great Sunday Guys!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

World Watch V7.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## whb42187

Today I'm wearing the one that feels like wearing nothing at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Making good use of the chronograph function...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Sokka

The Jazzmaster


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss

A splash of color on a cold, dark, rainy day.


----------



## bruy

The Chief!


----------



## KingNothing10

gshock626 said:


>


What reference is that?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## anrex




----------



## al358

Orange Monster today. Sorry didn't set the date as she will be off again before nights end. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

LUM-Tec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliottp

The original Batman


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

anrex said:


> View attachment 15670213
> View attachment 15670214


This watch, I think, looks much better off the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Late night for me...


----------



## gvlozada

Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition (Valjoux 7753)


----------



## Onebrokecollector

Really enjoying this little watch


----------



## Glen009

1974 6139-6002


----------



## DSS

Shinola Brakeman


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Simons194

88er today 😀


----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II 42.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slowphiveo

SaMaster14 said:


>


Almost a perfect color match for the M4!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Bulova


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## lapop




----------



## sickondivers

*#OysterPerpetual







*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jhdscript

*Combat Sub Bronze* for today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## schumacher62

timex x j crew


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Elvedin

Ecozilla today...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jovani




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Legend on a shell bund...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg




----------



## whb42187

Time for a new strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Tutima FX Chronograph (38.5mm) on my 6.5in wrist.

IG: NoBoxNoPaper


----------



## garydusa




----------



## MAD777

Out for a late afternoon snowshoe hike. All weekend we had sub-zero wind chills, today a balmy 25°F.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## carlhaluss

Grand Seiko SBGW231 on dark brown Epsom from LettersLeather


----------



## xpiotos52

Diver 65....................................................part 4


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## subscribe.mi

Omega day today


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Elvedin

Good morning...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

This...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

OR2 is simply sublime









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Uncle Seiko bracelet


----------



## Slowphiveo

My latest pickup...Lorier Neptune Series II.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega vintage Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap (22mm rounded ends)


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## subscribe.mi




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Islander on nato


----------



## savedbythebell

Still the Breitling.


----------



## DiverBob

Switch to 36mm Meccaniche Veneziane


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## DMCBanshee

Green Sumo


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin

Panerai PAM111 on Navy Alligator
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Slumming at home after work with a vintage 1978 Seiko dive watch


----------



## tartine.74

today the white one ⌚


----------



## webster126




----------



## The Dark Knight

Switched into this one midday


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## sickondivers

*....My Orange Beater







*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Willard earlier 
Love it on the Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Unc Sam




----------



## gadgetfreak

Ultimate nighthawk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## iddaka




----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mrk

It is colour-co-ordination Wednesday:










Can't wait to put this strap on the Bronze when it gets back to me...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## subscribe.mi




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

216570 on Diaboliq strap


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## whb42187

range man to battle the elements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88

Longines tuxedo dial today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

216570 today, Love this thing


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Unc Sam

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15674408


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## lxnastynotch93

I love this thing









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai with some light reading


----------



## J969

Linde Werdelin Spidospeed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKkCfu-qiVO/


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## carlhaluss

ORIS Divers 65 'Maxi' Topper Edition


----------



## DiverBob

38mm Islander on nato.


----------



## gregg




----------



## uperhemi

16140 with a service dial from 16030


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

A quick wind up and date change, and this will adorn my wrist today...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## webster126

this watch is for sale but apparently no one wants it... ?‍♂


----------



## FHFinster

webster126 said:


> this watch is for sale but apparently no one wants it...
> 
> View attachment 15676026


That's pretty sharp.


----------



## cmann_97

Carrera

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

Steinhart Thursday..................................................................part 4


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*#ORIENT Kamasu







*


----------



## amt76

Farer...Let's Go...
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jetrider

The Warhorse!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Elvedin

Old painting, on hand today. 
Hamilton Khaki...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Explorer II


----------



## Mic71




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## whb42187

Rangeman again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## 41Mets

Shake my head everytime I wear this


----------



## RussMurray

New shoes arrived last night, so I thought I'd try 'em on....


----------



## MAD777

Some strap changes today. Clockwise (watchwise ) from upper left, grey sailcloth on Seiko, tan rally on Corgeut diver, green canvas on Corgeut field watch, and Hirsch Boston Buffalo on Bulova Pilot.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Fortis chronograph and an XF-R. Two awesome pieces of engineering. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiledee16

Not wearing it right, right now but this the latest watch in my collection. A beautiful Panerai PAM00692 Luminor BMG Tech. Love it..









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DWSURATT




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## Russ1965

RussMurray said:


> New shoes arrived last night, so I thought I'd try 'em on....
> 
> View attachment 15677949


Rally Straps can REALLY change the look of a sporty watch.

Well matched, Russ.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## RussMurray

Russ1965 said:


> Rally Straps can REALLY change the look of a sporty watch.
> 
> Well matched, Russ.


You're quite right there Russell!


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

114270 on StrapBandits strap


----------



## ZM-73

G-Shock


----------



## mchilese

Same Fortis now with the Honda Valkyrie. And before you ask ; no, it's not because the Jag broke down. Lol.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

DJ 36.


----------



## Jim L




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## afechete

Deep Tech


----------



## jfwund




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival, didn't have a red watch so boom 

 Titanium case. Sapphire. Screw down crown. Textured red dial. Applied markers. Super impressed, love it and great value. 
Not a fan of red on red but also have the tropic strap for it so will switch to that. I may also get the titanium bracelet they have for it if I keep it.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001

Brand new ;-)


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Helson Sharkdiver 300


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## madelberg




----------



## gshock626

The  is back!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

IWC Ingenieur ~ on some new shoes


----------



## savedbythebell

Swapped to the Navitimer.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

SZEN009 on Italian rubber...


----------



## gshock626

on wrist


----------



## Costanza011

the rocket is on ...


----------



## ck13

Marine nationale









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Okapi001 said:


> Brand new ;-)
> View attachment 15679410


Is this a NOS or one of their beaten with a rusty stick new models? 

Looks epic either way.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Izlatin

First Experience with a PVD









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## mchilese

Tudor Prince Oyster date. Bought it off a forum member here in 2019. Still enjoying it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## carlhaluss

Newly acquired Zenith A385. Will definitely be on my wrist all weekend!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## copperjohn

My "morning" watch.


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKq23QtqQPe/


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

👍


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Carrera on Yusk Straps


----------



## calangoman




----------



## boutsk




----------



## andsan




----------



## DMCBanshee

Old Camo Turtle, Have a great weekend Guys!


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## afechete

Ti Zelos Swordfish


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg




----------



## savedbythebell

Blue Breitling.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Loving this RZEWatches Resolute, the case deisgn/lines, size and proportions plus made of Titanium... the awesome dial textured fume color, framed date window and applied markers, the crown, drilled lugs... 
looks better on the tropic than the red canvas I think.

makes me want to preorder their new diver.


----------



## dj-76




----------



## Olobstur

New acq...









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Olisuds




----------



## garydusa

Gruppo Gamma : 47mm Titanium "T-15"


----------



## Sugman




----------



## parklanephil




----------



## Snyde

Photo shoot with the afternoon light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## xpiotos52

Ceccacci chrono microB....................................................part4


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy to help Time & Gold here in Vancouver celebrate their 45th Anniversary with my new A385!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SolarPower

Seiko with GPS clock


----------



## abkdt41

Laco Bell









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## franco60

Sta Reissue









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvedin

Orange...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MAD777

Lunar Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## warsh

Enjoying my RZE Resolute. This is a micro Rand out of Singapore. Interesting all titanium case and bracelet. And I think they mailed the dial. It's a real lume monster too...!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510

Enjoying the Fairwind today.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## whb42187

Lazy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15682735


What is this? I like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## gshock626




----------



## dj-76




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another titanium watch to end the weekend, the Scurfa Ti DiverOne on their blue rubber strap, which perfectly complements the watch. Great quality watch, great case size and proportions and love the blue like that of the old Tudor MN sub


----------



## Squirrelly

Now? Haven't worn this Seiko for quite a while:


----------



## Simons194

Change for tomorrow 👍🏻


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## daveolson5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Sunday stroll at the beach with my lovely (watch) wife. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385. I can't see myself tiring of this beautiful smoky brown gradient dial!


----------



## fatalelement

Out for a run on this beautiful day!
Other than my obviously not horological Polar Vantage (which I need for data but I also hate not wearing a watch watch), wearing my Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar

Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Ancon Challenger...


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Sub41 LV earlier to take the girls shopping and try different foods at Optimist Hall. We had empanadas and really good dumplings followed by gelato


----------



## SaMaster14

Outdoor dining has finally resumed in Los Angeles!


----------



## Ben_Kenobi

Bronzified SKX013









(I rarely change my date )

Let's connect on Instagram @benawhile_customs


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jeronimocg

This one...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dante80

Lorus day today.










Extremely light (titanium), legible and affordable. A pretty cool combination imo <3


----------



## 56Diver

Panerai 1389


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKvz81YLlnp/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

BB58


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gvlozada

Tissot Heritage 1973 L.E. for the first day of February









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## andsan




----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still hanging with the Sub41 LV this morning


----------



## whb42187

Getting to know the newest member of the collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Harrise3

Made my own strap! Learning new things during Covid, lol


----------



## Sgruschkus




----------



## scorp713




----------



## DTDiver

Racing inspired !!









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Combat Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## monza06




----------



## neilziesing

Vintage Small Rose Tudor Oyster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MAD777

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Hecla Ti


I'm starting to believe that there is not a Farer I don't like! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gvlozada

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date 80th Anniversary Bronze Special Edition









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## naganaga

The perfect dress watch. Ideal size for my small wrists, comfortable, thin, legible, a touch of detail on the dial pattern, all combine for a favourite. Tonneau two-handed Titan Tuesday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Nighthawk


----------



## vesire




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Amarriednerd

Sharkey Monster with my morning shot of BRCC









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Glycine Combat with 5 months old Kodiak at 60 lbs, we will got 16'' of snow in the next 12 hours!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## whb42187




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy😊😷 Tuesday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## FordHammie

The watch that made it to "GADA Status!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## swissra




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

DMCBanshee said:


> Glycine Combat with 5 months old Kodiak at 60 lbs, we will got 16'' of snow in the next 12 hours!


Wow. What a beautiful dog


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet MM2, their new pilot. Lots to like case shape/finish/proportions , dial texture and raised numerals, splash of color and even the funky hour hand, but I'd have done the date/6 differently like omit the 6 all together or ND. I do like the date is at 6. 
I wanted a three hand pilot and this is a bit different from the classic flieger.

Will make a great strap watch. Can't wait to try a canvas strap on it.

Case is 43mm on My 6.8" wrist.


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. What a beautiful dog


Thanks Brice  BTW I love your new AN Pilot, nice hands on this one.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76

my grandpa's last watch. He loved his timex watches and his 70's yellow datsun pickup.


----------



## dj-76

Jeep99dad said:


> Armand Nicolet MM2, their new pilot. Lots to like case shape/finish/proportions , dial texture and raised numerals, splash of color and even the funky hour hand, but I'd have done the date/6 differently like omit the 6 all together or ND. I do like the date is at 6.
> I wanted a three hand pilot and this is a bit different from the classic flieger.
> 
> Will make a great strap watch. Can't wait to try a canvas strap on it.
> 
> Case is 43mm on My 6.8" wrist.


Wow! Amazing watch. For a 43mm it wears great.


----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Genuine SS bracelet... Well worth the extra money...









"Thoughts and prayers are rarely enough"


----------



## Jeep99dad

dj-76 said:


> Wow! Amazing watch. For a 43mm it wears great.


Thanks. I was impressed, overall built is great and I like the details and colors. It's a bit large on my wrist but it's a pilot. They were initially designed to be large so I gave it a go 
The case profile is really nice too. No flat surfaces and sharp angles


----------



## afechete




----------



## mrk

Got another strap, this time a new rotation for the Khaki:


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe ?: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKzaa71qc3r/


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvlozada

Seiko Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 timing my drive from home to office.









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*Aqua Terra #OMEGA







*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dieselk

My baltic in limited edition 😍

Short clips on my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK1AebCLEBl/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## savedbythebell

Rolex op39.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## slorollin




----------



## andsan




----------



## a-tabby




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jhdscript

*Vintage Breitling Aerospace*


----------



## whb42187

Attending online classes via zoom while wearing a hoodie but still feeling fancy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## johnny_b2

EMG

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Brian May 007


----------



## FatalException

I was in a cheap Casio mood this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Seiko Suiyobi + pups!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I really like this RZE Resolute. My pics don't do it justice but it's one heck of a watch for $400. 
It's so light, wears amazing.


----------



## swissra




----------



## BB4Life




----------



## corry29

Mk40


----------



## Eugene Hot

Yesterday 








Today


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## dj-76

Time to go steelheading!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## gvlozada

Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition in front of a 115,000 volt power transformer.









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This groovy, 51-year old Girard-Perragaux quartz GP 352, unworn for all that time until I put it on three hours ago.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

LLD on a shell color number 4 and color number 8...think they work well together


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## KrisL




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## xpiotos52

Back home & on my wrist right now..........................................part 4


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Markoni BG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## sickondivers

*F71 #BERNHARDT #OG







*


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anrex




----------



## Sugman

Pulled this one out of the "seldom wear" box and tried it for a while. I didn't know if it'd last all day. Thinking of putting it on the chopping block.








It didn't last...I switched to this.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## schumacher62

timex x nigel cabourn


----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Ivory Grayscale quartz Chrono. I reaally like the dial layout ans colors.


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## gshock626




----------



## SaMaster14

Zoomin'


----------



## 41Mets

In honor of getting my first covid vaccine shot, here's my favorite watch 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RobMc

Not just for dress. I wear it in regular rotation.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

new arrival!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Dieselk

Sarx035😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK5I-FsKoMR/


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches




----------



## Kakofonyx

Bronze watch - $96.00
Dial - $100.00
Zulu strap - $15.95
Modding imagination - Priceless!










Watch by Invicta 
Dial by Niranjan Parulekar 
Strap by Marine Nationale


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

pretty cool 2 color lume (and decent strength / longevity, too)


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## cghorr01

Hamilton Pioneer









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dieselk

Sarx055 😍

Subscribe to my IG for more content✌: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK6PRodrX7W/


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## savedbythebell

OP.


----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest Automatic*


----------



## al358

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## johnny_b2

Rado

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Just in from Germany 

Stowa Verus


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Boschett Cave Dweller III


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


----------



## Mr.Boots

Jeep99dad said:


> FliegerFriday with the IWC Spitfire Chrono on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas


Really, really nice.


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## jcartw20




----------



## whb42187

'57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

The orange accents😍


----------



## dj-76




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

PAM00560


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver

been enjoying this new arrival for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

One of the first watches I ever bought, and the one that began my love affair with multi-function "tool" watches


----------



## Steverino 417

Enjoying my IWC Big Pilot 'Right Hander'


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626




----------



## xpiotos52

Let's stretch some legs................& show 'em............part 4


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

... And changed already.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slowphiveo

When I bought my SKX a few years ago it came on the rubber strap and I hated it...been wearing it on Nato's ever since. Decided to get this strapcode jubilee bracelet and I love it!


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Not a popular brand here on WUS, but when you have an 8 inch wrist, it feels very comfortable, and keeps very good time...























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 🙏

Subscribe to my IG for more content 🙂: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK89Kb8rArd/


----------



## DMCBanshee

Love this PVD Sub


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## warsh

New pick up









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus mid flight...


----------



## andsan




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Doxa 1500T PA2


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## gshock626




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Alpina Start timer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## jkpa




----------



## swissra




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mirabello1

Blue Willard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Spb









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## fatalelement

Wildflowers and a Doxa!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onebrokecollector

After waiting 8 days it arrived!!


----------



## Izlatin

Breitling Transocean Panda on a new Grey Suede strap. Love it









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Sub41 LV for the evening


----------



## abkdt41

Bell X1









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## webster126

really diggin this one on the milanese


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

T100GTLS Rules the Night!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## BigEd

Thought that I would brighten up the PAM 510, so made a 24 > 22 tapered RED strap over the weekend.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## bigclive2011

DonLuis said:


>


Beautiful classic Autavia, I want one.


----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Elvedin

Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Dieselk

In love with this salmon dial ?

Subscribe to my IG for more content✌: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK_ddMIrpv5/


----------



## calangoman

Out in the snow


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## afechete

Stuck inside with broken ankle wearing my Deep Tech


----------



## fish70




----------



## Steverino 417

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon 'Mad Cow' LE. The weather here seems quite fitting for a watch with a skier on the back of the case.


----------



## cmann_97

Galaxy 3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

Anybody that resides in a tropical want to adopt a 36 year old male? I'll be a pool boy at this point, just get me out of here.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## scorp713




----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus 40mm


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## FordHammie

Easy decision; every single day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with LV 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

deleted


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## Jeep99dad

ScurfaSunday with the yellow DiverOne, still my favorite of all the DiverOnes I've owned.


----------



## Opensider




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## sickondivers

*MARANEZ #kata







*


----------



## c3p0




----------



## jah

Patek 5227r


----------



## fatalelement

As a follow-up to my previous flower watch pic, my fiancee wanted me to bring her there and take pictures of her so I went back  this time with a different watch









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Sunday Speedy love!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

Finished cleaning up the driveway after a snowstorm


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Me and my boy


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Just keep swimming... 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport on Diaboliq strap


----------



## Sugman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## johnny_b2

Hamilton

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## afechete




----------



## swissra




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## savedbythebell

Op 39.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman on wrist duty today


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## NTMG




----------



## daveolson5

Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FBach

Still a fave...
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets

Finally back from Grand Seiko

A bit "blah" indoors with no light. NOT blah in the light!!









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this to work for over a week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Onebrokecollector




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

US Edition Tribute to '31 Reverso


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## scorp713




----------



## DonLuis

Rekindling old loves


----------



## Russ1965

tartine.74 said:


>


That's a sensational looking watch.

I'd be grateful for any information on the brand etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gvlozada

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 369 sunburst blue dial









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

My four legged friend behind my three handed friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

She was a tad "fresh" this afternoon, Sunny yes, but cold? Uh huh. It's presently -26C and our good friend the windchill makes it feel more -36C !


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Earlier today


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Cheeky Zoom meeting shot 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedmaster on B&R strap


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040
The acrylic dome is pretty cool too


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MAD777

Just finished a 3-day run of comparing watch time to Atomic clock.... Zero seconds per day accuracy. 
Good old NH35.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bri&n

I am in WFO mode.... Still enjoying my GS SBGN005 that is a week old. Beautiful watch!
View attachment 15701691


----------



## swissra




----------



## anrex




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## DonLuis

Blue on green


----------



## RobMc

This can only mean 1 thing; I'm on my way to work....


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## corry29

Wore my Holy Grails to pickup a Grail


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai 682 Submersible









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new

SARW015









Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new

corry29 said:


> Wore my Holy Grails to pickup a Grail
> 
> View attachment 15702061


Is that a dark side of the moon? Super nice balanced watch.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvlozada

2010 Tissot PRS 516 T91.1.487.81 Automatic Chronograph (Valjoux 7750)









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

*Bausele Oceanmoon 







*


----------



## xpiotos52

ZM-73 said:


> *Bausele Oceanmoon
> View attachment 15702483
> *


The colours of the watch make it appear VERY Elegant, very nice , really quite different. My 1st time seeing one.


----------



## xpiotos52

Torpedo Wednesday..............................................part4


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## sickondivers

*OCEAN ONE BLACK #Steinhart #BOND







*


----------



## Sugman




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mchilese

Tudor Fastrider Ducati in red. It's on my top 3 most worn pieces.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Tanjecterly

SPB149.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

freshly serviced, running like a top!


----------



## afechete




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Sgruschkus




----------



## schumacher62

illusion dial Q.


----------



## whb42187

A day late for Speedy Tuesday and a dollar short of a moonwatch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfindoc




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ZM-73

xpiotos52 said:


> The colours of the watch make it appear VERY Elegant, very nice , really quite different. My 1st time seeing one.


Thanks, I think it does look good. The two bands that came with it, a lightish yellow leather and a brown silicone one, certainly didn't.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## jfwund




----------



## MAD777

Brown Bambino









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

gvlozada said:


> 2010 Tissot PRS 516 T91.1.487.81 Automatic Chronograph (Valjoux 7750)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


I'm normally not a fan of busy watches... But this one is beautifully balanced... And it just works... 
Love it, great watch 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Laco Augsburg 39mm with Miyota 821A w/ hacking

Lovin this one...great fit and finish and an amazing blue dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing the Armand Nicolet MM2 Pilot today.


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MAD777

This just in....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Dieselk

🚨New watch Alert🚨
Aquastar 63 !!! 😍😍😍

Subscribe to my IG for more content 👍🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLIiCV1qc-H/


----------



## Kakofonyx

Bob Wellson Super Bronzo.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52

*VALKYR.............................................................part4







*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver




----------



## jhdscript

*ZRC Grands Fonds Spirit*


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Steverino 417

Alpina Worldtimer


----------



## Skellig

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well taken photo and you can see every detail of that beautiful watch. So many photos on here are either out of focus or at such an angle that you can't appreciate the watch.


----------



## Skellig

ZM-73 said:


> *Bausele Oceanmoon
> View attachment 15702483
> *


Fair play ZM-73 you always come up with something different. Cool watch 👍


----------



## Skellig




----------



## jovani

digi Tuna


----------



## schumacher62

Promaster Tough


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## deepsea03

This case is as sharp as a knife


----------



## mchilese

A "pre-aerospace" Aerospace. The best way into a Breitling GMT.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## andsan




----------



## afechete




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Nevets750

I finally pulled the trigger on this Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe. Many thanks to Prestige Time on the East Coast for making it happen!

I learned a valuable lesson with this purchase. I wanted this piece for a long time, but hemmed and hawed because of the price. So instead of buying this, I bought various other pieces that were less money, but that I ultimately sold and took a loss on. In the end, those "less expensive" pieces cost me more than had I just bought this in the first place! So the moral of the story is, if you really have a "grail" piece, get it! If you have to wait and save, do it. If you have to sell lesser worn or liked watches, do it! If you have to make other sacrifices, do it! Because when you do and you get your grail piece as I just did, your heart will also skip a beat the moment you open that watch box and see the piece that you know you'll have forever!









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Skellig said:


> Fair play ZM-73 you always come up with something different. Cool watch 👍


Thank you kindly. By the way, great looking Seamaster


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today


----------



## ds760476

alternating between working and trying to fix the washing machine


----------



## 54B

ds760476 said:


> alternating between working and trying to fix the washing machine
> View attachment 15705230


Perfect watch for both jobs!


----------



## JonS1967

Skellig said:


> Very well taken photo and you can see every detail of that beautiful watch. So many photos on here are either out of focus or at such an angle that you can't appreciate the watch.


I'm certainly no photographer so 
thank you for your kind words! Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Everything is covered in ice today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## DiverBob

Laco 39mm


----------



## SaMaster14

Sunny in SoCal today!


----------



## bj_key2003

Alpina Alpiner 4 on nato in Maui this morning...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk
View attachment 15705438


----------



## fogbound

3rd straight day for this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drebs

Bought this one for use mainly while fishing. Long hours casting/reeling and fighting fish, the weight matters. To me, this wears extremely well for a 45mm. And it's very light!


----------



## Mido

New guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar Lume 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLKqVBNromh/


----------



## DonLuis

Impulse buy, I'm kind of liking it, Enoch to swap with the Tudor I was wearing.

Is my first skeleton ever, a few years ago I wanted a bulova spaceview but never pulled the trigger.

I kind of looks like a more famous guy, but I'm ok with that. I wish the bezel and screws were round.


----------



## swissra




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This *1978 Rolex Datejust 16018*.

18K yellow gold, 36mm, with a white dial and 'Buckley' painted numerals, here it's fitted on an Italian calf leather strap in burgundy.

Sometimes boring, conservative and reassuring are the order of the day.


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Robotaz

Running +0 s/d for over a week.


----------



## DonLuis

DonLuis said:


> Impulse buy, I'm kind of liking it, Enoch to swap with the Tudor I was wearing.
> 
> Is my first skeleton ever, a few years ago I wanted a bulova spaceview but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> I kind of looks like a more famous guy, but I'm ok with that. I wish the bezel and screws were round.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## whb42187

Robotaz said:


> Running +0 s/d for over a week.


This date wheel is awesome!


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## xpiotos52

Friday 70's.................................................show "EM".............part 4


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mpshah

Happy Weekend from Dubai!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846

Swatch Sistem51.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## Steverino 417

Its Big Pilot Friday - although I took it off to get a decent shot or two!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*Orient Star #Classic #RetroModernism #Horween 























*


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mchilese

Fastrider again. There are so many details in this watch that I love. Also, it's running at +0.26sec/day for a week. What black magic did you do, Tudor?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## deepsea03

EXP1


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## Aggie88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My 29-yr old Breitling Jupiter Pilot


----------



## Izlatin

Snowy and Icy with my Air King









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Again.....


----------



## afechete




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on black and orange NATO


----------



## brian.swimdad

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## paysdoufs

Longines 1973


----------



## mrk




----------



## scorp713




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday and Happy Chinese New Year with my 'Flieger Friday' Tutima LE:


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## bj_key2003

Alpina Alpiner 4 in Hawaii...









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Ball Mad Cow


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## abkdt41

Casioak









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gvlozada

Timex M79 automatic Snoopy the Masked Marvel


----------



## gvlozada

Breitling Avenger II Seawolf


----------



## Heljestrand

Perfectly content


----------



## Viseguy




----------



## Tomminator855

Axios !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Rivermudfrog

Citizen eco-drive 200 metre diver


----------



## Drebs

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Which watch is this please?


----------



## wkw

Drebs said:


> Which watch is this please?


This is a Speedbird lll from Time Factors









TIMEFACTORS | SPEEDBIRD III PRS-22


It's hard to believe that it's almost 18 years since the PRS-1 Speedbird was launched. It was an instant success and examples of the PRS-1 now command in excess of the original selling price, when they can be found. To celebrate the 18th anniversary, a limited number of the Speedbird III have...




www.timefactors.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Sarb017 Alpinist. Really glad I was able to get one of these before they were discontinued.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## johnny_b2

Alpina

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## BigEd

Panerai 510 with a strap made from one of my old belts:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## calangoman




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## 41Mets

Perfect watch on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JLS36

Halios seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB

JLS36 said:


> Halios seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Beautiful.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

JLS36 said:


> Halios seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


So nice.. you wanna sell that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drebs




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JLS36

Mirabello1 said:


> So nice.. you wanna sell that...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a keeper for sure.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Explorer II


----------



## RussMurray

Thought I'd try on some different shoes for the Alpinist.


----------



## hitekexec

Mido Multifort SE


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## dj-76




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gvlozada

Presage automatic chronograph SRQ025J1 8R48 movement


----------



## Mido

New arrival, the supposedly now discontinued Colt 41. Have always respected Breitlings but thought were not my style, but I couldn't pass this one up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ZM-73

Timex Dynabeat


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Seiko Sunday on sailcloth









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Look what I found 🤩

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLRX-EbL_6m/


----------



## Heljestrand

April 2014 production GS Diver that goes tick tock


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig




----------



## Steverino 417

Changed to my Oris Aquis GMT for an excursion into the snowy wastelands of South East England:


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand

Polo Ralph Lauren Georg Jensen Hermès & Grand Seiko. Diversity.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03

About last night


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the 216570


----------



## cfracing

Posted in Rolex forum. Thought I'd share to a wider audience. Bought this DJ back in the late '70s when I started my first real job.


----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## biglove




----------



## Mototime




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## RobMc




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## swissra




----------



## SaMaster14

Wore the GMT this morning and switched it up to something more Valentine's friendly this afternoon!


----------



## Adam91




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas , the gloss blue hands really pop and work well with the brushed dial.


----------



## Nevets750

Sinn 104










Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## aw17




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dangermouse




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

This


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gvlozada

Tissot PRS 516 Automatic Chronograph (Valjoux 7750)


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

The L21 by Wessex Watches.

This is a one-off custom-made watch that I've been wearing since it arrived last week. It's a personal project so, with apologies, I'm not going to post a full picture of it.

The dial is handmade out of 925 sterling silver, and carries a maritime theme based on my hometown. This includes a central, hand-finished wave guilloché to represent waves on the city's shoreline; a second guilloché around the outer perimeter representing fishing nets; radial spokes to mimic the steering wheel of a merchant ship; a chapter ring with radial Roman numerals similar to those used by the city's watchmakers in the late 18th century; and two banners - one under the XII and the other above the VI - bearing some personal references. The skeletonised hour and minute hands are in marine blue and the second is in orange.

That's a lot of symbolic information packed into a small space, but owing to the silver-on-silver construction of the dial, the overall effect is of a unified and serene whole. The onion crown is the standard for crowns that sat above the XII in pocket watches during the height of the city's fortunes (they were shaped like the crowns of royalty so hence the name). It's a 40mm, automatic, no-date watch built on a modified STP1-11 movement.

The design went through 27 iterations over two months before it was finalised. This is a testament to the patience of its wonderful maker.

Last week I learnt that the Alliance of British Watch and Clock Makers had referred it to Sir Roger Smith, not that it is worthy of the great man's attention, but there you go. That said, I'm not aware of another watchmaker who will go to such extraordinary lengths to build a watch to this degree of personalisation, and I'm very happy with the result. If you're interested to know more, feel free to PM me.

The photo below is a zoom, not a macro, so is a little fuzzy.


----------



## deepsea03

Nomos Club Sport 42


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Skellig

This Junkers should not be easy to read the time because it has a very busy dial and the hands are quiet thin! However it is one of the easiest watches I have to see the time. Not sure how that is but maybe the Hescalite glass had something to do with it?


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## bj_key2003

Seiko Turtle in Maui









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## TheHun

ii


----------



## Jeep99dad

I've been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne titanium today


----------



## Steverino 417

Moved on to my Alpina Worldy for this evening. Handy for keeping track of what time it is for you lot!


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switcharoo to the Armand Nicolet MM2, this is such a cool pilot... a bit of twist on the classic pilot. The dial is awesome. If it only came in ND, it'd be perfect


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fish70

Speedmaster Automatic 176.0012 (Mark 4.5)


----------



## 2edyson

112 my first love. Switched up the strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gs300999s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm

My newest watch purchase.


----------



## Kakofonyx




----------



## Earthbound

I appreciate how this dial and bezel dramatically change with the lighting.


----------



## ZM-73

Atlanticus


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back to work tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gramforgram

Previously owned by @afechete ..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## iddaka




----------



## deepsea03

too cold outside this morning for this GA boy.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Grinny456

What do you know....my fancy watch works with flannel.


----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today and I do love this combo


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## swissra




----------



## andsan

o


----------



## Harrise3

Made a new strap and tried a forced patina on a bronze watch


----------



## Sugman




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## 2edyson

The Gurtle... Recent pick up and really enjoying the crap out of it...very atypical for my watch taste.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## sc08 lab

My guilty pleasure...









Yours in SC.


----------



## DiverBob

39mm Laco AugsBurg all week..diggin this blue dial along with the super clean German build.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Blues 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bj_key2003

Ball Trainmaster in Maui









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Nevets750

Glashutte SeaQ Panorama Date.









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Steverino 417

The Great White...


----------



## jenyang

I enjoy wearing this at night.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## househalfman




----------



## monza06




----------



## Gerry357

Tudor Fastrider Ducati Chronograph (Valjoux 7753)


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Onebrokecollector




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DonLuis

I'm guilty.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## andsan




----------



## mchilese

Just got this little guy back from servicing. Glad to have it back on the wrist and running well.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Robert999




----------



## anrex




----------



## gramforgram

Laco..


----------



## MDT IT

..PRZ 2021


----------



## johnny_b2

EMG

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Izlatin

Montblanc 1858 on Vintage Fluco Strap
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman on wrist duty today


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday (forgot to post).
















And today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokka

Still going with the Aquaracer today. I bought it on the bracelet, but the rubber strap is perfect for the snowed-in home life.


----------



## Steverino 417

I've switched to my Oris Aquis after a day with the Seamaster:


----------



## FBach

Another Edox day.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## bj_key2003

Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve at the Maui Airport
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Bit of a mismatch on a $7, 20mm perlon in the middle of the winter in Maine but altogether looking pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch

Praesidus A-11


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ck13

Tuna









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## black_coffee




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko "second" 5722-9990


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Got it yesterday on the nice rubber strap, but quickly put it onto the SS bracelet...

I'm loving it so far... 

It fits perfectly on my 7.75in wrist...






























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Seikonut1967




----------



## Mirabello1

When legibility matters!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Christopher Ward C60 Blue LE









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jake_s23

Portrait Lighting. This watch really shines on a leather strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

This watch is almost getting the wrist time the Garmin does.


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Swapped over to the Big Pilot just now:


----------



## andsan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV all day today. Perfection


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 🙏

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLcXb-TqcFr/


----------



## andsan




----------



## mrod1108

Festina Bike Chrono on an ostrich strap


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gto05z




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Boring, boring Rolex today.


----------



## swissra




----------



## 59yukon01

Getting in a snow removal workout.


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 White World On Canvas


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## TheHun

Expy









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Took this little guy out a spin today. Bonus points if you know where this is/have been here in the "before times"!
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A

Omega AT Skyfall 41.5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr.


----------



## Bob1087

GlennO said:


> New thread....


Wearing my newest edition- Montblanc Orbis Terrarum 4810. CANT give this watch enough praise! I love it! Will agree with some folks reviews on this: the double folding deployant clasp could be made a little more sturdier though!


----------



## Abre

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Speedmaster "Mark 4.5"


----------



## warsh

Love love love this Baltic salmon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## fish70

fish70 said:


> Speedmaster "Mark 4.5"
> 
> View attachment 15719720


And I just realized the 12 hour totalizer didn't reset to zero. After two months at Nesbit's I guess it's going back dammit!


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## garydusa

Go NASA!


----------



## sc08 lab

Peli









Yours in SC.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

216570


----------



## sickondivers

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BEATER







*


----------



## seiko.monster

garydusa said:


> Go NASA!


This watch is amazing! Such a unique piece, reminds me of The Flintstones.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jah

Making bunds great again!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## andsan




----------



## Steverino 417

The weekend is coming and has to be one of the 'Big Boys', so PAM 217 it is:


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Jeep99dad

Armand Nicolet MM2 for FliegerFriday


----------



## rene.r

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## NocturnalWatch

With slight touch from me...longer hour and minute hands.


----------



## Glencoe

Just received in the mail this morning


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## swissra




----------



## Steverino 417

I've switched to the Worldy this evening.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## maguirejp

Chinese sterile dial mechanical for me to start the weekend. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Dieselk

In love with this diver ?. Also wearing my new adidas iniki which reminds me Bruce Lee's shoes in Game of Death

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLfbJNBrnnX/


----------



## Tycho Brahe

desert tactical GW-B5600


----------



## MAD777

Mail call today...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## monza06




----------



## guspech750

Scurfa Diver One auto

























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Phenix


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Pretty sure the Ark of the Covenant is in Ikea somewhere


----------



## sickondivers

*#OrientStar #Twist-O-Flex







*


----------



## Steverino 417

Lovely day out for the 'Worldy':


----------



## Skellig

It's Freddie's turn today.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Jim L

A snapshot in time.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## andsan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Got one of these when they first released and thought "I spent way to much for a g-shock" then purchased almost every other one and came back to realize it's the best yet! GMW-B5000D


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37

Doesn't get a ton of wrist time but I really do like it.


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day/night

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLhmFVBKHqz/


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Saturday folks👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## atarione




----------



## webster126




----------



## webster126

And earlier


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## statuswan

.









Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater

Glycine Airman Double Twelve kind of day









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Just a quartz kinda day


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## AzHadEnuf

Beautiful day on trail with my Ranger. The last watch I have that these 60 year old eyes can still read without glasses.


----------



## andrewza

Just in


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

GS 9F Diver on tattered NATO


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight Banana

My newly acquired SRPE61K1


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Dieselk

My Milus 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLjVRcAKiI1/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## GSgrant

18K rose gold ITA (chronographe suisse) probably dating back to the 1950's or 1960's. With a freshly serviced landeron 48. Love the shape of this one, has barely been worn as you can see by the great dial and case condition.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## seiko.monster

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15720905


What is this model buddy? It looks really interesting! You could post few more pictures.


----------



## seiko.monster

Glencoe said:


> Just received in the mail this morning
> View attachment 15721007


Great piece, great dial color!


----------



## seiko.monster

Dieselk said:


> In love with this diver ?. Also wearing my new adidas iniki which reminds me Bruce Lee's shoes in Game of Death
> 
> Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLfbJNBrnnX/
> 
> View attachment 15721386
> View attachment 15721387
> View attachment 15721390
> View attachment 15721388
> View attachment 15721389


Such a rare watch, just amazing man. What is the year of production? Have you seen new Deepstar, that is one of the nicest divers IMHO.


----------



## Riveredger




----------



## RussMurray

seiko.monster said:


> What is this model buddy? It looks really interesting! You could post few more pictures.


It's a modified SKX009 incorporating an SKX 171 dial, Samurai hands, Murphy Bezel, Crystal Times ceramic insert and shroud made by John Bentley ake "TigerUK" over on SCWF.


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your Sunday










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Today's wearing my Baltic Salmon dial ? ? ? in limited edition with my Adidas red iniki

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLjnAMLqEc-/


----------



## seiko.monster

RussMurray said:


> It's a modified SKX009 incorporating an SKX 171 dial, Samurai hands, Murphy Bezel, Crystal Times ceramic insert and shroud made by John Bentley ake "TigerUK" over on SCWF.
> 
> View attachment 15724470


Great, really unique piece!


----------



## RussMurray

seiko.monster said:


> Great, really unique piece!


Thanks, glad you like it. Lots of great Seiko mods out there


----------



## Dieselk

seiko.monster said:


> Such a rare watch, just amazing man. What is the year of production? Have you seen new Deepstar, that is one of the nicest divers IMHO.


hi
i don't know the year of production, I don't know if there is a table giving the year of production based on the SN. 
Yes of course I ve seen the new deepstar, very nice but the length lug to lug is too high IMO : 50/51mm


----------



## Mr.Boots

Ball today.


----------



## michael_m

Now that's a matt dial

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## copperjohn

Yard work.


----------



## Abre

15500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Speedy Sunday


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel01

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Nevets750

Tactico TC2. There is just something about this watch! As a micro, I'd say it is near impossible to beat, with my Halios Seaforth a close contender.









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Gloss Orange On TheTropic strap. Bright combo for a bright sunshine  Sunday.


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sadly, the OEM leather strap doesn't fit me that well so while the mesh I ordered gets delivered, this grey NATO I had laying around is a very nice temporary fix.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayWatch




----------



## Neyra

This bad boy right here:


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## seiko.monster

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15722147


Any word someone says trying to describe the beauty and uniqueness of this one is underappreciation! So I will not say anything...


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Dave.R

Deep Blue...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater

Wound up and wearing the evening before the work week begins!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight

OP39 with the black 3-6-9 "Explorer" dial


----------



## mchilese

Getting some onion/mushroom risotto ready for dinner. Still loving my Prince Oysterdate.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Glen009

Tudor


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Cpt Canuck

Blue lagoon









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Oklahoma weather is finally letting up. Being from Alaska, I would have found the whole ordeal hilarious but it also affected my life because I was stuck here...so....


----------



## JonS1967

I've been enjoying this one most of the weekend. Pics taken in this spot at the top of my stairs where the lighting is always good and there's never any glare 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gramforgram




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

JDD...


----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex Submariner 16610*

*


  




*


----------



## deepsea03

It's Monday, all I need is great coffee and a great watch


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## vdub007




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mido

Monta Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Swatch X Hodinkee collab today


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1

BB GMT with new Vanguard rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## DiverBob

Laco


----------



## Onebrokecollector




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dieselk

Playing with Macro 😉

check out my IG and please consider subscribing if you like my content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLm1ARiKndw/


----------



## Kakofonyx

Memphis Belle Heritage with meteorite dial.


----------



## Morency79




----------



## swissra




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Captain









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium for the evening


----------



## A4A

Going with the Breitling Avenger Chrono II 43. A bold piece on the polished bracelet to say the least. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Marlin reissue.


----------



## daveolson5

One of my fave's

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## The Dark Knight

Getting a jump start on Speedy Tuesday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mchilese

Tudor Tuesday!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## deepsea03

Japan Racing Speedmaster


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand

The Karastan Samovar backdrop pleases me.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

whb42187 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice  This one caught the light perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

I started out with this...








But switched the strap to this, so I'm wearing the Omega for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Christopher Ward C60 Blue.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Christopher Ward C60 Blue.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## andsan




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Drebs




----------



## Drebs

catching up for today.. yesterday was the moon


----------



## Steverino 417

New arrival today - Ball Deepquest 3000m. I'm a very happy boy, time to do some desk diving....


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

New arrival to me. Modded by the previous owner. I never liked the new ones with the stark white indices but I've seen a few people who have modded these with faux patina and I happen to think they look amazing.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sleepyhead123

A very un-professional watch to round out the run of last place branded watches.


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## Modaser

H60419533









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Switched it up. Now it's 2 2dor 2sday!
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DarthVedder

SLA021


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TheHun

Laco









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Explorer II earlier before meeting a couple of buddies for a beer

I love this watch


----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. I've bee rotating my watches a little differently lately. I've been trying to wear one watch for most of the week. I'm enjoying this routine for now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## Robert999




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

_MARANEZ #FrenchRetro-Modernism










_


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## SWilly67

Bought this watch in 2018 and finally just put a strap on that I love, a brown Rubber B in 23mm!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cpt Canuck

The dream team for a young lad in miami









Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Fun one, today!


----------



## mchilese

Workout Watch Wednesday! 
Great little Luminox 3080 chronograph. Super light and immediately legible for while I'm running or whatever. Not my style for general wear anymore, but it's great for my workouts.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Steverino 417

I've switched Balls to this one...


----------



## swissra




----------



## Dieselk

My sarx035

Check out my IG and please consider subscribing if you like the content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLsEUWgrW21/


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Explorer II today


----------



## Jeep99dad

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15730584


I love these older POs


----------



## uvalaw2005

Jeep99dad said:


> I love these older POs


Me too. Selling my first one was a big mistake. Fixed that mistake.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## abkdt41

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Wow very nice! Love colorful Casios










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Massrog

my latest addition just arrived this evening


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. I really like this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## thejollywatcher

abkdt41 said:


> Wow very nice! Love colorful Casios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! Your yellow is cool. 😎 I'm wearing my yellow Bumble Bee tomorrow.


----------



## daveolson5

Omega for a change


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## pa1113

gshock626 said:


>


Beauty! What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! It's a modded SRP777 with ceramic bezel insert and patina treatment on hands, markers, and day/date wheels.



pa1113 said:


> Beauty! What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BonettoCinturini 







*


----------



## Firecrow911

Enjoying the modern take on an old classic.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mido

A lighthly colored watch for a dull weather day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## gs300999s




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99

Glycine Bronze Combat Sub GL0188
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Sub41 LV today


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## daveolson5

You all know what this is


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*


----------



## thewatchidiot

"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## Brey17

Swapped straps out on these bad boys. I love how versatile these watches are.


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## pa1113

Brand new today... stunning in person









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Just arrived









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightlycorked




----------



## Slightlycorked

Feeling blue today!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

59yukon01 said:


>


Love it!









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachernick

birthday present from my girl. She has the gold version


----------



## Perseverence

The Smith & Bradley Ambush comes along with me to inspect Airdrop loads for tomorrow's flight.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar X Adidas iniki 😍

Check out my IG and consider subscribing if you like the content🙏: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLuoWaBLGXi/


----------



## thejollywatcher

Duplicate 


Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher

abkdt41 said:


> Wow very nice! Love colorful Casios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk












Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Steverino 417




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Massrog




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Ball


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT #kamasu #strapcode







*


----------



## Neyra




----------



## mougino




----------



## watchingandwaiting

Chronotechna on bund


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Cohfindex




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Berg3.0

Seiko on newly arrived Crafter Blue CB03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## 59yukon01

Same.......


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A Explorer


----------



## Dieselk

Dan Henry X Adidas Iniki 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLw0JxBqLLM/


----------



## 41Mets

I got this thinking it would be a good summer option for when my wrist is sweatier. I recognize some people will think it's blasphemy to put the strap on this watch, but I actually think it looks quite good!


----------



## c3p0




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*5S21















*


----------



## swissra




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## JLS36

Orion









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dj-76




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Pilgrim7

My new addition...


----------



## krockwood

Sbdy079


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harrise3




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Maddog1970

SLA039


----------



## Steverino 417

PAM 217


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## c3p0

41Mets said:


> I got this thinking it would be a good summer option for when my wrist is sweatier. I recognize some people will think it's blasphemy to put the strap on this watch, but I actually think it looks quite good!


I absolutley agree. It looks great on that strap. Congratulations on that beauty, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## 41Mets

c3p0 said:


> I absolutley agree. It looks great on that strap. Congratulations on that beauty, and thanks for sharing.


Hey, thanks!!! I've always thought this watch could be more sporty- and I generally dress down and dress it down. And I think it does well on this . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

After almost a year off the wrist, I've fallen back in love with this Damasko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider




----------



## Cfosterm

Newest Addition


----------



## scorp713




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo

.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

nice sunrise


----------



## jovani




----------



## Heljestrand

Wearing this one around the house before work. Jaeger LeCoutre Master Ultra Thin in Rose Gold


----------



## sickondivers

*STEINHART #OceanBLACK







*


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101




----------



## andsan




----------



## Pontificator




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Robert999




----------



## jgrant7719

c3p0 said:


> View attachment 15734187


The Oris Sixty Five is definitely on my list on next purchases and seeing this just moved it to the top. Love the look.

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Nite watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## Jeep99dad

Kept the GSD3A Explorer one this morning to run errands. Switcharoo later


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Like candy

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
In love with this Orient Star. Very rare and particularly difficult to find in this condition 😍. #wz0041dv

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe if you like the content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLy4h-UK9R8/


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger Lecoultre Master Ultra Thin in Rose Gold. Currently only being worn around the house. Will make it's public debut soon.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## swissra




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Straton Daily Driver MKII (44mm) arrived on Friday.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Steverino 417

Ball Deepquest


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mr Auto

Have a great Sunday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## calangoman




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## abkdt41

Green kinda day

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

BLNR









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Morency79




----------



## Steverino 417

I've moved to the Big Pilot for the evening.


----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## whb42187

Tycho Brahe said:


> View attachment 15738118


Blast off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Howardnyc




----------



## swissra

PO at the lake.


----------



## gshock626




----------



## hollywoodphil

Yesterday's pics, still today's watch. 
Mr. Boots approves.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling.


----------



## fish70




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

I hope everyone's having a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Golfing, photo from a few hours ago


----------



## ck13

Bashing around with this one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlauzon




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

No harm in crossposting this as I wait for it to jump from 28 Feb to 1 Mar.


----------



## ZM-73

Straton Daily Driver MKII again. Big thanks to Straton for contacting me about the issue I had.


----------



## Firecrow911

WRUWN









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Incredible accuracy, comfort, weight, size, tritium, and value off the charts...

Infact, just incredible...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan

Seiko Prospex MAS SBP 149j


----------



## Sugman




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gs300999s




----------



## Robert999




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## jhdscript

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman to start to the work week


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Steverino 417

Still on the BP today...


----------



## sleepyhead123

An Undone Mystique, taken in a Mystiquey way. Is it blue? Is it green? Is it blue-green? Is it green-blue? Is it even really there?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mr. Triple B...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Devil Diver LE.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide

Haven't worn this in a while


----------



## DiverBob

Laco


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼👋🏼Monday 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Mido said:


> Devil Diver LE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Is that model 44mm or 41mm?


----------



## Onebrokecollector

Newest strap. Might switch to blue and orange.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mido

recapt said:


> Very nice. Is that model 44mm or 41mm?


Thanks. 41mm.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Perseverence

The Smith & Bradley Ambush accompanies me on my first time dropping a "sequential heavy" Airdrop platform.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the awesome crimson red RZE Resolute, what a nice watch and great value.


----------



## RussMurray

This one just arrived this morning!


----------



## Nevets750

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Navy Seals









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

What am I wearing right now?

Liquid metal.


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## jhdscript

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*
*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II 42


----------



## UbiSunt

Orient Kamasu, with its jealous Russian siblings in the background


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

I've wound up the Alpina ready for tomorrow...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

MM









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Straton


----------



## Crabtree




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jeep99dad

Just picked this up today. The case is awesome


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Much more attractive than I expected









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## AAMC

Crabtree said:


> View attachment 15742883


Haven't seen one of those in a while... great

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

One is a HAQ, the other not so much, however both are awesome


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Neyra




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jhdscript

*Luminox Navy Seal 3051.BO* for today


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SPB147 


















On canvas


----------



## SaMaster14

My GMT LN!


----------



## househalfman




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Bruiser




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael_m

HKED Bundeswehr on a Phoenix nato...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

*BigEye!








*


----------



## Crankshaft

Enjoying a couple minutes of sun at lunch and I'm very happy to report my Pagani didn't turn into a pile of melted chocolate on ground in sunlight, so far so good?


----------



## medic1

LANDERON TIME


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CL-Kas3n4WG/


----------



## dj-76




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## swissra

PO in the sun


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75




----------



## samael_6978

New arrival...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Lim. Ed.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Neyra




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

It feels so smooth... I can barely notice this monster on my wrist...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## catsteeth

Amaryllis with the promise of spring.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Nevets750

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A

Breitling Avenger Chrono II


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## A4A

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15744400


Gahhhh!!! Gorgeous. I miss that watch.


----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## GSgrant

A smaller swiss brand with SW-200 movement. Perhaps not one of my watches with the most ''horlogical'' value (I prefer my Vintage Omega's, Chronographs or neo-vintage Zenith) but this one has sentimental value and I still really like the design. If only it was a bit smaller.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MAD777

Snowshoe trek in the mountains today..









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Trying to decide between a couple of quartz+titanium beauties

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Seiko SPB147 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Though it looks black in many pics, the dial is a cool brown color that marries well with gilt elements


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Freshly loctited the bracelet screws yesterday. Fueling up and ready to walk the doggo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Almost Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pa1113

Understated, fantastic design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

March 4, 1931. Happy Anniversary Reverso!


----------



## Relo60

On my wrist,Hamilton Khaki.👍🏼. Have a good one 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying the little things every once in a while!


----------



## c3p0

Relax Thursday. Jeans and Timex.


----------



## Steverino 417

I'd be wearing it if I could adjust the bracelet on my new acquisition, does this count?


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Glencoe

Duneshore


----------



## swissra




----------



## bailey24




----------



## top-quark

This went in the post today so yesterday was its final outing.


----------



## Dieselk

My Baltic 😍

feel free to subscribe to my IG is you like the content : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CL_2SLKqsFu/


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm working today so I'm acting serious and somber so I chose a watch to match the mood.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Cincy2

Graham is definitely not a household name but this chrono/turbillon punches way above its weight.


----------



## B.Kenobi

Office space.


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## michael_m

Horween Shell color 4...really comfortable



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Avelta


----------



## Heljestrand

Q1332511 reference in 18kt Rose Gold Master Ultra Thin Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## Morency79




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## matt009au

png file photo


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Barge




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Neyra




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dieselk

Red Orient Star x Red Adidas Iniki, nice combo ? 😍

Feel free to check out my IG and subscribe if you like the content 🙏👍: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMCXsFLKL3O/


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Nevets750

Ernst Benz Chronolunar









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the Armand Nicolet MM2

TGIF


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Brey17




----------



## swissra




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Fun Friday!


----------



## samael_6978

T200









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Lucky Longines


----------



## Mr.Boots

Quick and dirty today. Please forgive the dust.


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## amt76

EZM3























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Bnan

Ball on a wool strap, not that you can tell in this light.


----------



## A4A




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 41Mets

Morning and afternoon


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## uscgmac

Seiko king Turtle on Strapcode super jubilee.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

I performed surgery to create the King that casio forgot to make ((( as per usual )))

Casio g×w-56-1BJF arrived all innocent like.

Next ordered the bezel & strap from the gxw-56 green

Seems casio rarely ponders on the notion that almost any variant of their watches should just simply be offered in both positive & negative screens but anyhooooo

Original , 
Parts arriving , 
Images of post surgery

Happy to report the patient is up & at em & back on solid foods & getting plenty of sunshine ... 













































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15746257


Awesome. Stowa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## DiverBob

Jack646 said:


> Awesome. Stowa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Stowa Verus 40mm


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

From Breitling.

My father had a Navitimer, and as a young boy I remember thinking, "that's ugly."


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X505F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A Explorer


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watchout63




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Nevets750

Glashutte SeaQ
















Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Same watch as earlier &#8230; now feat. dinner!


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm


----------



## brrrdn

Vulcain Cricket ^^


----------



## WhoIsI

On weekend.

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

*Daniel Roth Ellipsocurvex Moonphase *ref. 368.X.60.161.CN.BA

This is a mid-2000s Bvlgari period piece, 18K yellow gold, 38mm x 41mm, manual wind. The watch is post-Roth (he left a few years before this watch was released) but it maintains his design codes without the dilution that crept in during The Hour Glass period.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Markoni BG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gs300999s




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

114270 on Yusk Leather


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Badblood32

Smp









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Spirit


----------



## Steverino 417

Managed to get the bracelet sized up right on my new Ball Deepquest.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love wearing the Explorer II on Saturdays.


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## sickondivers

*ARMIDA







*


----------



## TheHun

007









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Steverino 417 said:


> Managed to get the bracelet sized up right on my new Ball Deepquest.
> 
> View attachment 15750269
> 
> 
> View attachment 15750271
> 
> 
> View attachment 15750278


Well done, Nice Ball mate... Don't you just love them?

Here's my Ball, and Marathon for comparison...












































Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Framed by a dearly loved 1901 Chinoiserie Rug in my home, a 2018 reference Q1332511 Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## cghorr01

My first Ball and newest addition to the collection for today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Bnan

The King burning the midnight oil at work. Handy having a snappy day/date change.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## sleepyhead123

God I have old tastes . . .


----------



## blakhra

MSAR ftw









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Mlauzon




----------



## matt009au




----------



## SaMaster14

Evening espresso


----------



## Kakofonyx

Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno....


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## xinxin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828

Citizen eco -drive Red Arrows


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Cape Horn 250


----------



## matt009au

Kakofonyx said:


> Gruppo Ardito NumeroUno....


Gorgeous watch. What colour is the dial? Looks like metallic red?


----------



## Steverino 417

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Well done, Nice Ball mate... Don't you just love them?
> 
> Here's my Ball, and Marathon for comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


Very nice pair there PJW  - Ball is my go to make at the moment, got three of 'em now (Deepquest Gen II above plus the Gen I and a Mad Cow).










Might have to get one more to make it an even number


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

Happy Sunday everyone.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode 







*


----------



## Jo Hande

SNKL07 SUN-DAY !


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Duzu F-35 -- love the unusual pusher with date / day of the week / month displays.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Dieselk

My Sarx055 😍

check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMHZGwtqUIy/


----------



## afechete

Raven Ti Deep


----------



## johnny_b2

Glycine Combat Sub

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## blaker333

2nd Gen Sumo Blumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

First trip to the Sea for the Master


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailey24




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Steverino 417

Deequest II - still getting wrist time.


----------



## NTMG




----------



## Yoloki




----------



## hollywoodphil

Happy Day!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RobMc

Not even sure what to call this. A Vancouver watch company watch? A Cobra de caliber (whatever that is)? Who knows. Not sure how I set the wrong date 🤣. I should post it tomorrow to make the date correct.m

Edit; snapped another pic. Fixed.


----------



## fish70

Snow two weeks ago. It was close to 70 today.


----------



## neilziesing

Seiko DX










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Speedy triple date










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheHun

SD4k









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore the Seiko Willard and met a local buddy for the Carolina Watch Club Norqain handoff 
#tourdecarolinas .


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SD4k









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Wearing my vintage Hamilton chronograph G









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drzdave58

Wenger Swiss Military Valor


----------



## yadel

Laco


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman

And I don't understand some of the hate for Sellita...this is after 3.5+ years and no servicing...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## andsan




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## fish70

rfortson said:


> Wearing my vintage Hamilton chronograph G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Very cool!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Louis Erard Le Regulateur









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## ipoppa33

Pogue


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 2edyson

It's not speedy Tuesday but in the world of WFH does it even matter?









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## afechete




----------



## androidomegafan




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Steverino 417

'Cannon' (of my Balls) gets a bit of wrist time this evening, including going out for a run - surprisingly comfortable for such a big watch.


----------



## ripper242

seawolf


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## TheHun

Daytona









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## skyblue314

Put the X-Wind on stingray...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Tuesday ready... HAGD All!


----------



## schumacher62

todd snyder PRIDE watch.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## monza06




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## dj-76

Still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## dj-76

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15753766


Very underrated Tudor. Looks amazing!


----------



## Modaser

Little spaceship on the wrist
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Daily Driver


----------



## ryanb741

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## schumacher62

Huckberry.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## deepsea03

I appreciate how the crystal interacts with the light and dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

No speedy here, just the Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> No speedy here, just the Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


Hard to go wrong with muted cool colors and canvas ... enjoy

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

️️️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## RobMc




----------



## El-Duderino

Sapphire Sandwich Speedy Tuesday.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## gshock626




----------



## swissra




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Evening folks👋🏼👋🏼✌🏼😊😷


----------



## 2edyson

Just in today... It's my version. Of Godzilla... Sbge257









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## SaMaster14

Just picked up a new NATO strap for the Spectre! The green really works well


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar 😍😍😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMN6oBQq0BM/


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> GSD3A Explorer




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Breitling dial is amazing


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## TatsNGuns

New gulfmaster super fan ....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## stevarad

Poljot


















































































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Nevets750

Spinnaker Help for Heroes LE #38 of 300









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## Crankshaft

Cyclops removed and little polish done on chapter ring, basic mods completed for now.


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## aw17

Straton above the yacht anchorage in Eilat


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

DB's Limited Laco AugsBurg "Cape Cod Edition."










A little more polishing left to go...


----------



## afechete

New Raven in my collection


----------



## andsan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## swissra




----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## c3p0




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## MegaloMajik

A charming wrist-weight


----------



## Drzdave58

Fedex brought me this today. 5.5 mm thin


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Revival A385, a blast from 1969!


----------



## SuttoFL




----------



## Morency79




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

Dryden on their own just released tropic strap










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Kakofonyx

AVI-8 Flyboy....


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin 








7640-4


----------



## Bnan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mark2828

CWC G10


----------



## Edftwin35

ZM-73 said:


> Zeppelin
> View attachment 15758953


I LIKE THIS! Looks very clean and neat. Like an architecture drawing.


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bowkill91




----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star X Adidas Iniki

feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMRvlU3rvnp/


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Changing things


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

1 of 1 L.E. Polished Laco Augsburg


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today


----------



## montelatici




----------



## powerband

Bronze world time today










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## uvalaw2005

New arrival. My first GS.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday.








An today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ZM-73

Edftwin35 said:


> I LIKE THIS! Looks very clean and neat. Like an architecture drawing.


Than you 🙏


----------



## Jake_s23

Dial almost looks satin. And that RR reflection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

ZM-73 said:


> Zeppelin
> View attachment 15758953
> 
> 7640-4


I saw one of those on a customer once, I was super impressed. Looks like a serious watch.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## blakhra

New to me SRPC07









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Laco Pilot


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> I saw one of those on a customer once, I was super impressed. Looks like a serious watch.


I think it's fair to call it a serious watch. Well made and quite solid. The dial is a light champagne silver with very detailed markings. I really like the Breguet style hands. I've had it for several years with no problems.


----------



## TheHun

Chrono
View attachment 15760638


----------



## Steverino 417

'Cannon' (my Ball) this evening.


----------



## A4A




----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> That Breitling dial is amazing


Thanks. I don't know why I have a new watches and flowers fascination but I do!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## atarione

my freshly resurrected SKX009.. which had died (or more accurately stated I killed) up and running with NH36 swap... I'm in no hurry to do that again.. it is fiddly


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## dj-76




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Flicker




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## sigel22

deepsea03 said:


>


Perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

sigel22 said:


> Perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Skellig




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on a new green Omega NATO!


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 8man




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3a Explorer 
I am a fan of Greg's watchesC his diver is great too. The size and proportions are perfect for me on the GSD3A case


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Mr. Seaforth....


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc

Fresh from what I believe yo be it's first ever service.


----------



## Steverino 417

Moved onto one of the weekend watches...


----------



## MegaloMajik

2002 contract


----------



## tiki5698

New strap day! Delugs whiskey chromexcel


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj-76




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## daveolson5

My daily Patek Philippe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967

Today at work.









Shopping with my wife (after work) at a succulent nursery. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyVegas




----------



## yadel

SINN 103


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Back to the future 1985...


----------



## Neyra

Crosspost:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ipoppa33

750t


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Sokka

Aquaracer


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai on sailcloth, today


----------



## Kirk86d




----------



## c3p0




----------



## FBach

New fave...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bensdaddyjoe

GlennO said:


> New thread....
> 
> Christopher Ward Super Compressor. I was going to flip it until I got it on this strap.


----------



## Darlinboy

Speedmaster today ... HAGD All!


----------



## watchustebbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Your killing me with that Pliny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Sinn Saturday.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## DiverBob

Laco Augsburg.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Today's combination...

The horizontal brushed dial effects on these Aquaracers are very hard to capture in a photograph... (Especially from a mobile phone)...
However, with numerous light sources, here is the best I could do... 
On-top of my Renault RS key.

Happy Sunday everyone 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bnan




----------



## mark2828

My late Grandads Seiko 5 from 1980


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MDT IT

Vintage on vintage but the book is from the year 1587 ...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## cmann_97

Carrera for Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ipoppa33

Blurry 750t lol.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Relo60

Sunday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊🙏🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## whb42187

Loon Lake, Rangeley, ME with the Oceanus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

whb42187 said:


> Loon Lake, Rangeley, ME with the Oceanus
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Ok this is more like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Guinand today.


----------



## dxholdren

Photo from yesterday but it's still with me this afternoon ?? Most recent purchase.


----------



## MAD777

My only watch from over 3 dozen that automatically changed for Daylight Saving Time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Another nifty feature of the Yes World Watch - it automatically adjusted for DST, and it's not "connected".


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Badblood32

Smp 300









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan

JR Terrascope


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## andsan




----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## falika

ipoppa33 said:


> Blurry 750t lol.
> View attachment 15765683


Ha! Awesome dogs!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## catsteeth

A rare one for me, full nato. I usually prefer the single pass style.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 216570


----------



## Jim L




----------



## stuffgeek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

My OH rarely cooks beef so I've switched to the 'Mad Cow' for the evening to compensate.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane


----------



## Tailo




----------



## afechete




----------



## Morency79

I took my family to Cascade Park in Elyria Ohio. I grew up a block from this park, lots of memories.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Teeuu

Fresh battery today. So nice to have it back.


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## thecuborican

Citizen Ray Mears getting salty









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel

🐼🐼


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## Robinoz

The G-Shock square G5600E-1.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## ck13

Latest pick up









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## mark2828




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cybercat




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Sugman




----------



## andsan




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## pa1113

Seamaster quartz. Strap monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1




----------



## c3p0




----------



## MegaloMajik




----------



## bt_90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## AAMC




----------



## SaMaster14

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo




----------



## Steverino 417

Got the 'Great White' on this evening.


----------



## deepsea03

Region Championship in the pouring rain


----------



## cheveuxroux

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13246091


Nice looking chronometer...........for some reason I don't ever recall seeing that Rolex version in shops when I visit.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## ipoppa33

750t


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

San Martin


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

ZM-73 said:


> San Martin
> View attachment 15771080
> 
> View attachment 15771081


Not a fan of bronze but this SM Turtle always gets me! Looks stunning especially that green dial! I do have the SS version of this though.


----------



## ZM-73

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Not a fan of bronze but this SM Turtle always gets me! Looks stunning especially that green dial! I do have the SS version of this though.


I like bronze, though I think it looks best on a diver. And it is a stunning green dial!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## mtnmvr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## warsh

This Baltic salmon dial is sneaky good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## afechete




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen Promaster* for today


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sugman

Almost forgot...Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ipoppa33

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## kritameth




----------



## bigclive2011

You know when you’ve been Doxa’d


----------



## swissra




----------



## Bnan




----------



## longstride

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

My green for the day!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Grey Side of the Moon ....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TatsNGuns

Sunshine!!
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## The Dark Knight

Still trying to see if I like this on a strap


----------



## Jim L

Happy St Paddy's day!


----------



## mr.vns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL_Tom

Oris Diver 65 Maxi Topper LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 2edyson

Happy St Patty's day WUS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

A Jew on St. Paddy's Day


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Loving the blued hands


----------



## oso2276

Switching from the Carrera Twin-time to the the Aquagraph, for the rest of the day









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## warsh

deepsea03 said:


> if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.





deepsea03 said:


> if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


Love the watch, the photo and the sentiment. This is one of








my very favorites...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## deepsea03

Speedy on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cmiguelq

Borealis Cascais v2


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## jovani




----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rosarito




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Jacques Gudé




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## wheelbuilder

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## hitekexec




----------



## Jetrider

New shoes for the Hesalite sammich! Gorgeous custom NATO in bridal leather by Atelier Du Cuir


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Mid-day switch.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Kirk86d




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Cold... 
But very comfortable.









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## gshock626




----------



## iwasajetplane

Most recent purchase - only had it for a day, but loving it so far!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this all week. Sometimes I forget how beautiful and amazing this watch is. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15774982


Nice combo

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cybercat

2016 Master Control Date. 
Time flies ... - it'll be 5 years old tomorrow!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## catsteeth

Before this watch I didn't appreciate titanium. Now I think it's a great idea, when in the right watch.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas[


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X

SARB037


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my old GSD3A on GSD loden leather nato


----------



## Dieselk

Quite nice this nice Dan Henry 😉

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMmtMUQqvGL/


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Omega AT 15k on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## swissra




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgrant7719

Ball









Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## fjmaze




----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The impeccable smooth action of the Longines Chrono MonoPusher...


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. Love the shimmer on the dial. It has a soft pillow like effect around the perimeter of the dial under certain lighting conditions. Very difficult to capture in photos though... especially with my rudimentary photography skills 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai in the office, today!


----------



## whb42187

Breguet on a budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## Morency79




----------



## ck13

Raining









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## monza06

My modded Glycine coffee :


----------



## yadel

Armand Nicolet


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Just unpacked and tried on my first Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

Ostara, the time of year where the sun & the dark are closest to matching up ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB















*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## iddaka




----------



## jovani




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques Gudé

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy sub Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mss

Bond Spork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## galliano




----------



## wheelbuilder

SW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01

Couldn't take it off so once again.


----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week end 😉

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMqDTm7KaLt/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Furball

Wife loves her Oris pointer date


----------



## Kakofonyx

Customized Enera Marine. Res Ipsa Loquitur (the thing speaks for itself).


----------



## oso2276

Triumph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

Another (Grand) #SeikoSaturday coming to a close

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JonS1967

Since I had to work today (Saturday), I thought I might as well make it count.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Morning, afternoon, evening, and then halfway done with the second watch holder in my "watch box"


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex Sky


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roadie_Star

Love the Rado Captain Cook









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## top-quark

Cold and overcast first day of spring in Blighty. Like most years.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## warsh

Zenith Defy on a sunny spring day









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Morency79




----------



## Dedan




----------



## lawmanhdg

UZI Protector









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Going Russian today. Started off the day with this one. It's essentially the modern limited edition of the one below. 








Then switched to this one. A 300 meter watch for the Russian military. Rumor has it only 200 or so were ever made. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

A lil bit of color to my day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar 63 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMss8d_Kihg/


----------



## Sugman

Apparently a good day for a nap at the zoo...


----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jacques Gudé




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Badblood32

Spb143









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Veeflys

Link in 37mm.


----------



## Roningrad

Going for a night ride.

Post update: My 1,000th WUS post! Time flies.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## RobMc

I'm not setting the date. Winding it is emotionally draining enough.


----------



## jah




----------



## Pissodes




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BB58 today. (Not mine)


----------



## Sugman




----------



## hedet




----------



## Watchoss

Tood









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm going casual at work wearing my jeans. The long ones.


----------



## Dieselk

Baltic X Worn & Wound Limited Edition 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMu7EmkKM0b/


----------



## Steverino 417

Just changed over from this:










To this:


----------



## MegaloMajik

The Ball Datejust


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Lorier









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## swissra




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## mchilese

Fortis and 12-yr old scotch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Straton


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## The Dark Knight

Did a lot of changes today, wearing this right now:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

deepsea03 said:


>


Is that sea level Infront of you?

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Is that sea level Infront of you?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


I'm afraid not....just my neighborhood in west Georgia.


----------



## top-quark

Freshly delivered B-1. I feel more manly already.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Veeflys

Canadian Tense.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mrod1108

This watch


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## top-quark

Second new arrival. Initial impressions: bloody brilliant.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Flicker




----------



## Relo60

Happy Tuesday 😊✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Yaz

Flicker said:


> View attachment 15783524


Really nice

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## Flicker

Yaz said:


> Really nice
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you ?


----------



## andsan




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## oso2276

Damasko DSUB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33

Day 2


----------



## Gfxdaddy

insta: apt.1901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15783255


Amazing photo! Looks like something right out of a catalogue.


----------



## Watchoss

Working









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## swissra




----------



## RobMc




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Insta: nycwatchdude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## deepsea03

Victory!


----------



## Heljestrand

IWC Le Petit Prince


----------



## SaMaster14

"Action" shot, from earlier!


----------



## Darlinboy

321...


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcervant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Meccaniche Veneziane 36mm


----------



## Bnan




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## amt76

WHEN THE CHASED BECOMES THE OBTAINED.....-

me























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus




----------



## swissra




----------



## Seidinho

Sarb033


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828

1940s French vintage


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Fatboi_ET




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jovani




----------



## Veeflys

Citizen Skyhawk Black Eagle


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## top-quark

Superocean Heritage 57.


----------



## whb42187

Sync last night was successful! Not everyday here in Maine that it comes through, good excuse to throw on the Oceanus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## warsh

This Zenith is a great piece. Quality of the dial and the movement really sings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV today, I just love the new case vs. the SubC I used to own and could never bond with. The wide squarish case ends were so odd and even more so due to the transition to the narrow bracelet vs total lug width. This is a more fluid from crown area to bracelet and simply a more cohesive design in my eyes .


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Earthbound

Hairless arm watch pic #2!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

San Marco DRASS x Tobacco ...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

top-quark said:


> View attachment 15785295
> 
> 
> Superocean Heritage 57.


Nice combo


----------



## adt89

Laco Augsburg 39.


----------



## RP1

Vintage 844/5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Steverino 417

Big Pilot this evening as I've just been out for a drive...


----------



## Ted99999

Not wearing my Tudor or Omega for a change


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101

Just picked it up yesterday. LE of 20, and I kind of like it&#8230;


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Combat Sub Bronze









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Just arrived









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## JonS1967

Trying out a Milanese on my Intramatic LE Chrono. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## Szymon_Kra

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I just can't take it off...


----------



## chenpion




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jkpa




----------



## A4A

Switched from the rubber strap to the bracelet. Avenger Chrono II 43.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Crankshaft

Wearing my modded black Duro again today!


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko chrono


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Watchoss

Finally vip









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15787025


I am always ready too...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## top-quark

Superocean Heritage 57 Outerknown. Again.


----------



## andsan




----------



## JDCfour

Cincinnatus


----------



## FBach

FreeDiver II









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the new Rolex submariner LV


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Cheers 😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman




----------



## bearbear

57GS


----------



## DiverBob

Junghans Meister


----------



## lawmanhdg

H3 Tactical Trooper (IIRC) tritium watch on a MD flag NATO strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Still got the Deepquest Gen II on.


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## notimeforausername

Wearing it today but this is an older photo


----------



## RobMc




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Bnan




----------



## fish70

I'm wearing this for a couple of weeks to check how it is running (plus it is my newest toy and I chased one for a long time.)


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JonS1967

It's almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## monza06




----------



## melikewatches




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## sickondivers

*ARMIDA A7







*


----------



## Nevets750

Jaeger Lecoultre Navy Seals Master Comoressor









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## cybercat




----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

This one's been in the watch box for a long time. It's time for it to see daylight.


----------



## Veeflys

Quartz this Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## schumacher62

Andros.


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## sleepyhead123

This starts the run of 1.5 weeks of Omegas in the collection. Starting off with a rather boring and run of the mill plastic watch . . .


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Vintage SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## A4A

Seiko SBDC101/SPB143 for the weekend.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## VaKyle




----------



## Russ1965

Saturday here:


----------



## Zenmaster87

71 degrees and balmy, it's radler time.


----------



## benton629




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## olske59

GlennO said:


> New thread....


Corum Quadratus, late 1990s?)


----------



## fish70




----------



## neilziesing

Tutima Grand Flieger Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER

Ball DEVGRU


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Besbro

The AT again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Trying out a Milanese on my Russian chrono. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter

Cool 70s weirdness 😁


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## wheelbuilder

68SSW re-issue









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilsafe32768

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ZM-73

Luna Pilot


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

The rarely seen Isabella. 
Also, Japan Racing Speedy on Diaboliq


----------



## Heljestrand

IWC


----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## andsan




----------



## notimeforausername

Two days in a row


----------



## sleepyhead123

Since it's the weekend, I'm pulling out the children's watches for fun.


----------



## Reeser1




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## DiverBob

Retro vibes is where it's at man...dig it.


----------



## boutsk




----------



## Knives and Lint

Posting for yesterday, as when I got home tacos, beer, and a whisky took precedence


----------



## myblueheaven

Right now


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15790546


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G B2000......


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon!


----------



## oso2276

Glicyne









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Willard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Oceanaire









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## RobMc

The blue sharkskin strap has revived this Eterna for me. It had been sitting for several months. Now it's back in regular rotation.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan

Been a while...


----------



## 59yukon01

Just finished cutting and weedeating the yard for the first time this year. Nice to be outside in shorts again.


----------



## whb42187

New truck, old watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187

whb42187 said:


> New truck, old watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchoss

One of the originals for me.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

Sorry for the lint! Too lazy to retake.


----------



## DiverBob

Stovah Verus on nato


----------



## 2edyson

GS Sbge257









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Saturday!!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Smp










Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## melikewatches

Badblood32 said:


> Smp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Love the new dial faces


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

nymfan said:


> Been a while...


That's gorgeous. Sign Lindor already!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

hedet said:


>


Beautiful...is that an oem bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## edchys




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Safe... Glad to be in


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## thecuborican

Night watch for the night watch

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## catsteeth

My unexpected, unplanned new watch 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Living...


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F-43 Flieger LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Seamaster GMT 'Great White'


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## savedbythebell

Santos.


----------



## HansGruber




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jcartw20

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

SPB089


----------



## sleepyhead123

Somehow it's an Omega that's not a Speedmaster . . .


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Reduced Speedy Day Date


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Stows B Type Flieger 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raym0016

First time I wore something other than my new 3861 speedmaster. The dial matches the shirt so well I just had to wear the Monta!


----------



## nymfan

41Mets said:


> That's gorgeous. Sign Lindor already!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! They will, really looking forward to what they can do this season!


----------



## deepsea03

Not going to let a little rain keep me from my weekend pilgrimage to Home Depot


----------



## Dieselk

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CM-eUjxKtoK/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Mido

Finally back to its former glory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seidinho

Archimede Pilot 39


----------



## Heljestrand

Ultra thin


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## Seaswirl

Heljestrand said:


> Ultra thin
> View attachment 15793968


Man, that looks sharp even in casual attire. Glad to see you wearing it on non-special occasions!


----------



## Heljestrand

Seaswirl said:


> Man, that looks sharp even in casual attire. Glad to see you wearing it on non-special occasions!


I took your advice and wore it for over 3 weeks straight. A slight detour for a few days with a recently acquired IWC Le Petit Prince Mark XVIII for a few days and a couple days with a Grand Seiko SBGA101 but otherwise nonstop since February 24th. Can't beat the quality feel on the wrist. You were spot on with your story of a coworker who wore his gold Patek daily!


----------



## Seaswirl

Heljestrand said:


> I took your advice and wore it for over 3 weeks straight. A slight detour for a few days with a recently acquired IWC Le Petit Prince Mark XVIII for a few days and a couple days with a Grand Seiko SBGA101 but otherwise nonstop since February 24th. Can't beat the quality feel on the wrist. You were spot on with your story of a coworker who wore his gold Patek daily!


I've got to get me a gold dress watch. They just look so good. Congrats on the IWC as well. You're on a roll.


----------



## yadel

colt gmt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## ZM-73

Colt


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## savedbythebell

Datejust 36.


----------



## jovani




----------



## RobMc




----------



## DMCBanshee

Beating the Spring Snow this morning with Green Sumo


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sleepyhead123

Last of the non-Speedmasters. Speedys for the rest of week after this.


----------



## B.Kenobi

Desk racing.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

BB58


----------



## hitekexec

Breitling Chronomat 44 Raven today


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## mar2k22




----------



## rschmidt97

Just grabbed this from the mailbox. All I can say is Wow!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## georgegervin44

Moon Roof Flecto. Have a great week everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Morency79




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## whb42187

In a quartz mood apparently, wore each of these for a spell today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Chronomaster Revival 'Shadow'. Too beautiful and unique a watch not to share. Got a chance to try it on at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. It is a solid Titanium case, including crown and pushers, micro blasted and not coated. It has an El Primero Chronograph movement with NO DATE! It is based on a prototype from the 1970s which never made it into production.











I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mark2828




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Cermit.....Citizen kermit.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## HansGruber




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sleepyhead123

Showing off how unprofessional I am at work today.


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040


----------



## Dedan




----------



## Sugman

]


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Merci/Hodinkee collaboration watch on a Barton's royal blue canvas strap. This watch looks great on a black nato, but I like this blue too.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## B.Kenobi

Happy Tuesday!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Pilot Classic on new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Steverino 417




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Kenobi

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


If you have a Pliney then your Tuesday is going quite well indeed!


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CND2yqcKlJr/


----------



## TatsNGuns

This
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith Chronomaster Revival 'Shadow'. Too beautiful and unique a watch not to share. Got a chance to try it on at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. It is a solid Titanium case, including crown and pushers, micro blasted and not coated. It has an El Primero Chronograph movement with NO DATE! It is based on a prototype from the 1970s which never made it into production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


god damn this is sexy...


----------



## 41Mets

Come on now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Dieselk said:


> Sarx033
> 
> Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CND2yqcKlJr/
> 
> View attachment 15797470
> View attachment 15797471
> View attachment 15797472
> View attachment 15797473


Is your watch on a wolf?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

41Mets said:


> Is your watch on a wolf?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes he has almost bitten me


----------



## 41Mets

Dieselk said:


> yes he has almost bitten me


Careful









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

41Mets said:


> Careful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's ok, he´s hypnotized by the blue hands on my watch ?


----------



## 41Mets

Dieselk said:


> It's ok, he´s hypnotized by the blue hands on my watch


As anyone would be!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

41Mets said:


> As anyone would be!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks ?


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Green overload 😂


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sickondivers

#_ORIS

















_


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Robert999




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JDCfour

Damasko DB5


----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sleepyhead123

Can you guys guess which limited edition this one is? Can't be too hard since Omega only makes a few thousand different LEs a year. 










Here's the answer.



Spoiler


----------



## Sugman

Again, today...and probably tomorrow...


----------



## HansGruber




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this vintage German Diver, Dugena Watertrip


----------



## jah




----------



## Heljestrand

High Noon with JLC


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## sigel22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

BaliHa'i









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## jovani




----------



## monza06




----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## vsh




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Ultralinear

GlennO said:


> New thread....


Scurfa ND in the bright sunshine of SoCal.

Now that's a great combination.


----------



## SaMaster14

Elevator shot!


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNGMuF8qcQz/


----------



## Mirabello1

Green

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

Yema....
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## abkdt41

Fresh patina reset









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

andsan said:


> View attachment 15798384


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## ck13

Underpants diver
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828

Storm " Darth Vader " Edition


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

It doesn't look it... But it's my most comfortable watch...








Snap @wheelbuilder


----------



## jovani

Green Thursday


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Ottone

Today DJ









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

INOX Ti


----------



## Sugman

3 days ago it was sunny and in the 70s...trees blooming, flowers popping. This morning it's 31 and tomorrow it's supposed to be in the upper 20s. WTF?!?!


----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED

Day off, arm on pillow, happy Thursday.


----------



## amt76

RW























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

Live from Jamaica, NTH Odin Blue.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Blue Note

Vacheron Constantin Overseas Gen 2 on such a cloudy day


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex ExpII 216570  today

Curious reveals an all new expII model or just tweaks to this version for the 50th


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FBach

Commuter....new fave.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

FOIA (first Omega in April).


----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Moray Bronze


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## 41Mets

Shark with bronze Spanish embroidery and rust minimal stitch @combatstraps


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## yadel

halios fairwind


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Titanium x Carbon sandwich case.... 
GM Manometro


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dieselk

?New Watch Alert ? 
This Seiko 6308-8030 is kind of modest but i am already loving it, particularly for its case design and its sunburst dial. Also, it is in NOS condition, not bad for a 1976 watch ?.

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNH0L4bK4AQ/


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide on Canvas


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15801506


Beautiful combo!


----------



## ck13

Happy long weekend









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## abkdt41

Goldeneye sub









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

New watch day on opening day!


----------



## carlhaluss

Just arrived home from the AD with this new Orion 'Hellcat'. Just what I have been looking for over the past 5 or so years, to replace the Explorer 1 36mm which I sold:


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## JonS1967

Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith Chronomaster Revival 'Shadow'. Too beautiful and unique a watch not to share. Got a chance to try it on at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. It is a solid Titanium case, including crown and pushers, micro blasted and not coated. It has an El Primero Chronograph movement with NO DATE! It is based on a prototype from the 1970s which never made it into production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


That is very cool! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73

Android Mantis








Happy Easter!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Silky smooth, but very hard to photograph... 
43mm, 7.75in wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Flicker




----------



## Dieselk

Strange feeling, it's like owning a GS. In love with this watch ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNKX_rUqx3a/


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marathon USMC


----------



## Badblood32

Lorier









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## sleepyhead123

The end of Omega week for me.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Still honeymoon period with the SMP


----------



## HansGruber




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Rodiggs




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Seikonut1967

Emperor


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ipoppa33

Woohoo this just arrived, new to me-


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SaMaster14

959 on dyed beaver tail strap from @AL9C1 ; !!


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## yadel

FC moonphase


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Darlinboy

Sub 200 - they call it turquiose, I say Easter Egg... HAGD All!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## DiverBob

Stowa Verus polished case.


----------



## catsteeth

My remaining Bronze


----------



## mark2828

Accurist Pepsi Diver


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Seadog


----------



## DMCBanshee

heyBJK said:


>


These Trekker's looks great!


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MisterTom




----------



## redSLED

Oops


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F-43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Got my Aquatimer back from servicing today after 2 months out.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Lol was size comparing the beast vs instinct . To be fair the rangeman comes from a line of big boned gals .. big heads too. 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

cmann_97 said:


> Fortis F-43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good timing on that date , looked like the dial for a second ..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Dieselk

Vrastislavia Conceptum Royal Europe 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNNb6y1KM34/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNNcEigK8u-/


----------



## HansGruber




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Loving the Milanese.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean.i.could

Enjoying my newest full metal G.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

After a week of (mostly) black Speedys, time for something just slightly less Speedy.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## taegel9

DevilDiver









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


>


That's really nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## BROkerNNN

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Classy Doc!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally arrived and vaca begins


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Today I'm wearing Michael...










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## Robotaz

JonS1967 said:


> That's really nice!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really enjoy it.

Picked up the watch 50% off. Strap was just lying around.


----------



## JonS1967

Robotaz said:


> Thanks! I really enjoy it.
> 
> Picked up the watch 50% off. Strap was just lying around.


Wow, that's a score. It's a great color and has a great vintage vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33

I'm digging the white


----------



## Nikrnic

Those Sinn silicon straps are sooo comfy. Soft but Strong



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

Steeldive Ploprof. Everything looks better in bronze.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Happy Easter WUS folks! Decided to try on the rubber the SPB207 came with. Looks good, BUT there's a blooper, look at the upper and lower bands. Oops. LOL.


----------



## Russ1965

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> 
> Happy Easter WUS folks! Decided to try on the rubber the SPB207 came with. Looks good, BUT there's a blooper, look at the upper and lower bands. Oops. LOL.
> View attachment 15806200


QC check required.

That rubber strap is possibly the most comfy strap I've ever tried on.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## ZM-73

Gigandet Pulsation


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Russ1965 said:


> QC check required.
> 
> That rubber strap is possibly the most comfy strap I've ever tried on.


QC done and issue resolved, Ha! Ditto on the rubber strap, one of the most comfortable ones indeed.


----------



## jovani




----------



## catsteeth

Still with the CW. Though swapped the aqua marine vintage style strap for a nato-ectomied leather.


----------



## [BOBO]

Enzo Mechana


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling for Easter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## A4A

Seiko SBP143... one of the best bang for the buck divers out there IMO.


----------



## JonS1967

I'm feeling a multi-watch day coming on. Starting off with this beautiful and affordable Russian chrono. Happy Easter! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Nomos Metro x Hodinkee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly




----------



## davidholliday

Ball Engineer M on a cloudy Easter Sunday









Cheers!
David


----------



## andsan




----------



## JonS1967

Already onto watch number 2 today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione

for various reasons... this shot is entitled "The Eye of the Tiger" G-Shock Eric Haze and a Seiko SRP637 (yes I know this time is wrong on the gshock.. it is fixed now...


----------



## ABCSteed

Fortis F-41


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Steverino 417

IWC Aquatimer Chrono, now on its rubber strap.


----------



## JonS1967

Onto watch #3 for today. I like the rare slow day when I can switch around between my watches. What's next? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## taegel9

Beachy









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Happy Easter


----------



## JonS1967

#4 of the day. A switch to this Pan Europ Chrono. This needs more wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## melikewatches




----------



## yadel




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Sub41 LV the last two days


----------



## JonS1967

#5 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

DJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## srmdalt

batman2




__
srmdalt


__
Apr 5, 2021












  








batman1




__
srmdalt


__
Apr 5, 2021


----------



## NotPennysBoat

JonS1967 said:


> Onto watch #3 for today. I like the rare slow day when I can switch around between my watches. What's next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the limited edition from a few years ago?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JonS1967

NotPennysBoat said:


> Is this the limited edition from a few years ago?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's the 42mm LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Darkness shows yesterdays timepiece still adorns my wrist, yet the whisper of light sneaks its way through, as if made only for my eyes reverence...


----------



## iddaka




----------



## catsteeth

With an Geckota Mesh I had lying around. I quite like the look, I might get a German one, with butterfly clasp too.


----------



## mark2828




----------



## jovani




----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

JUST IN....


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## richamor2

An old standby. I bought this about 40 years ago. The light has long quit working (I was told it couldn't be repaired). The replacement bracelet needs adjusting but it keeps good time and it's my only digital.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DMCBanshee

Invicta PVD Sub On Tropic


----------



## sleepyhead123

Here's 6.7% of the world's supply of this watch.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NotPennysBoat

sleepyhead123 said:


> Here's 6.7% of the world's supply of this watch.
> 
> View attachment 15808568


Please don't make me do math

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

NotPennysBoat said:


> Please don't make me do math
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is 1 of 15. And it's #1 of 15.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60

Hello Monday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Steverino 417

Have moved over to my Ball Deepquest gen II after doing a bit of bracelet adjustment to remove some half links and get the centre of the clasp more dead centre on the underside of my wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Rodiggs




----------



## Adam91

'73 speedy, step dial, straight line writing on caseback.


----------



## HansGruber




----------



## pa1113

39mm EXP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 7T52 1/100 sec. chrono - blazing fast chrono hand running in second pic


----------



## bearbear

SBGA285


----------



## yadel

changing to this


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Tissot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak

40mm (20mm lug width) Zodiac Grandhydra


----------



## MegaloMajik

having that awkward day/date transition moment


----------



## Donga454




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen bullhead


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

When your wrist size is perfect for your grail...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DMCBanshee

Glycine PVD Combat


----------



## TatsNGuns

Still in bed and now I have my wife wondering I'm taking pictures in bed . I yelled back " wristies babe"









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Baka1969




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Not as rare as yesterday's watch, but a non-blue/purple Divido is quite rare. And as you can tell, very reflective. The bracelet's holding up quite well after 2.5 years. Not the best pictures I know, but cell phone cameras. What can you say?


----------



## blaker333

Blumo on a NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## househalfman




----------



## SaMaster14

Grabbing coffee!


----------



## docvail

NTH Nazario Azzurro getting some sun...









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Mr. Bill today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Mirabello1

Fresh off the Fed ex truck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for this Helson Shark Diver arrived couple minutes ago... Love that yellow.


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Robotaz

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15810897
> 
> Fresh off the Fed ex truck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was quick! Looks great!


----------



## DaleEArnold

Just delivered by mail an hour ago..
24 hour dial HELBROS. weird 2 holes in dial but ok with me. So far it's keeping time !


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## Morency79

Steel band came in the mail today, fits and looks great.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MegaloMajik




----------



## MegaloMajik

deepsea03 said:


> if after a dozen years in the hobby from Micros to a Vacheron and everything in-between, that a Japanese Quartz would be one of my favorites, I would have thought you were crazy. Yet here we are.


As they say in Jamaica, "I overstand" ...
You found that balance of what you like with what gives you no hassle. Sometimes you have to try everything from the bottom to the top to truly find your center.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drb124

Khaki King on Barton Canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## SNGLRTY




----------



## DMCBanshee

Still with Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Buramu

Peseux 7001 in my Stowa Marine 36 KS


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## catsteeth

Not been on public transport for a while, for obvious reasons...


----------



## falika




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## afechete




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## sleepyhead123

A conservative and square watch.


----------



## whb42187

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killingprod

Collins Sonar


----------



## usclassic

On straphabit leather lined sailcloth today.


----------



## Dieselk

🚨New Watch Alert🚨
Really in love with this beauty. 
Look at these gorgeous indexes 😍😍😍😍😍😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNV54g_K05R/


----------



## RobMc




----------



## Jeep99dad

Went kayaking with the family today and the Sub41 LV came along too


----------



## carlhaluss

'HELLCAT' Wednesday!


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This is a 2002 Daniel Roth Datomax in 18K pink gold, ref. 208.L.40.11.CN.BA. Here shown on a matt coffee lizard Camille Fournet strap. At 35mm x 38mm it recalls the classic sizing of his coveted watches of the early-to-mid 1990s.

Mr. Roth had of course parted ways from Bvlgari by the time this watch reached market, but it's sufficiently evocative to me of his early masterpieces to warrant a buy. Its classic proportions, the signature grey vertical line guilloché, a second guilloché for the small seconds, and the prominent (even slightly quirky) date complication, generous perlage on the movement and a guillochéd pink gold rotor, make this watch an enjoyable little bundle front and back. All for the price of a Rolex Submariner. Just imagine.

It's my second Daniel Roth and my wish now is to chase down something currently quite hard to find: a BB 2147. Any tip-offs welcome.

EDIT: Vocabulary.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 6M26 - does everything watch


----------



## Steverino 417

Ball Deepquest II


----------



## madelberg

Christopher Ward Bronze C60 Trident Pro on a NATO strap from Clockwork Synergy with bronze buckle.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## blaker333

The 36mm Orient Exploriant Explorer!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Zelos Black Tip in an idle moment.


----------



## carlhaluss

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> his is a 2002 Daniel Roth Datomax in 18K pink gold, ref. 208.L.40.11.CN.BA. Here shown on a matt coffee lizard Camille Fournet strap. At 35mm x 38mm it recalls the classic sizing of his coveted watches of the early-to-mid 1990s.
> 
> Mr. Roth had of course parted ways from Bvlgari by the time this watch reached market, but it's sufficiently evocative to me of his early masterpieces to warrant a buy. Its classic proportions, the signature grey vertical line guilloché, a second guilloché for the small seconds, and the prominent (even slightly quirky) date complication, generous perlage on the movement and a guillochéd pink gold rotor, make this watch an enjoyable little bundle front and back. All for the price of a Rolex Submariner even. Just imagine.
> 
> It's my second Daniel Roth and my wish now is to chase down something currently quite hard to find: a BB 2147. Any tip-offs welcome.
> View attachment 15812981
> View attachment 15812982
> View attachment 15812983


 So beautiful and rare. Deserves more than 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## redSLED




----------



## yadel




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## maxpowerman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

carlhaluss said:


> So beautiful and rare. Deserves more than 2 thumbs up!!


It's a nice watch and I prefer it much more toned down with this brown strap. The OEM strap is black and makes it look rather more formal than I need.

Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf & Parker Flagship Duofold blue chequered fountain pen...

Both smooth, comfortable and accurate


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Speedtimer


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## DiverBob

Max Bill 34mm


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## afechete




----------



## sleepyhead123

Boring watch (doesn't even have a date!) from a brand with very short history and a fake name made by a non-profit.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Double post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## mark2828

obscure long gone British company based in Birmingham, UK from the 70s/80s

manual wind " Carvel"


----------



## andsan




----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## boutsk




----------



## DiverBob

Junghans Max Bill 34mm on rally.


----------



## RobMc

Little "Tradition" I got from my father. I'd love to know who made this for Sears


----------



## Joseph68

Garmin Forerunner...









Sent from my moto e using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## afechete




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## monza06




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Vostok-Europe N1 Rocket...


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## Cfosterm




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

This is staying on for the rest of the week.


----------



## JonS1967

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15815185


Super hot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

A few more shots.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## mrod1108

Seiko Snj031


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15816005


Very impressive photo! Beautiful watch too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## jovani




----------



## ThaWatcher

Latest acquisition, The Little Prince.


----------



## DMCBanshee

The Old Monster


----------



## kgglonghorn

Love me some grand seiko









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

For now, this one, but will probably change later, today...


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## sleepyhead123

The Bathyscape for the person who dislikes divers, likes the Bathyscape, but can't stomach spending that much for a dive watch.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back on the strap for a little change of pace. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63

ceiling fan included


----------



## Dieselk

🚨New Watch Alert 🚨 
Orient Star 😍😍😍 
#wz0031dv

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNcyDiLKA7Q/


----------



## AgentViper




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0.


----------



## catsteeth

Sold a whole bunch of affordables. Just bought this with some of the money. (Plus a couple of others).


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## yadel

Got this pupy. Tudor BB 🐼


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday folks😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jcartw20




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## SaMaster14

That red!

Happy Friday


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## Steverino 417

Just arrived - sorry for the poor pics but I missed the light here. Its my brand new Muhle-Glashutte SAR Flieger-Chronograph.


----------



## JonS1967

yadel said:


> Got this pupy. Tudor BB


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## aboutTIME1028

Steverino 417 said:


> Just arrived - sorry for the poor pics but I missed the light here. Its my brand new Muhle-Glashutte SAR Flieger-Chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 15816819
> 
> 
> View attachment 15816820
> 
> 
> View attachment 15816822


Looks comfy

Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Looks comfy
> 
> Sent from my EVR-N29 using Tapatalk


Spot on - very comfortable for a big watch. Not too heavy but the main thing is it has one of the best rubber straps I've ever tried.


----------



## whb42187

Is fluorescent Friday a thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## Darlinboy

Speedmaster today...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

MWW MORGAN


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmiguelq

Borealis weekend!


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Jetrider

Saturday morning ritual...Coffee and a Mozart ☕


----------



## amg786

literally at the AD contemplating this. Sold my CM triple date a while back and feel like another zenith!


----------



## weklund




----------



## andsan




----------



## Morency79

Just swapped over to a metal case and bracelet. I'm fighting the urge to go buy seiko srpe51 from Macy's for $176 today.


----------



## JonS1967

Saturday at last!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

Explorer 14270 at Mammoth









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## 41Mets

Green watches were so 2018 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

It's a beautiful morning! Perfect day for the A385. Beautiful Magnolia blossoming outside my window:





Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni

What a perfect day. And in a couple hours, football classic (Real vs Barcelona). Beautiful









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HousePanther94

I can't take it off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar
i really like this dial 😍

check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNfmC24KYbA/


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Bnan




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## maguirejp

fish70 said:


> View attachment 15818398


Oh, that is nice!


----------



## maguirejp

Nesoni said:


> What a perfect day. And in a couple hours, football classic (Real vs Barcelona). Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks good on that mesh.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

This little guy has been dominating my rotation recently ...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helson SD 42


----------



## MegaloMajik

... Toitles...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Porky4774

Is it bed time yet?


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## redSLED




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## georgepletsas

Στάλθηκε από το 5061U_EEA μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Locc




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## monza06




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Pilot Classic









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## MDT IT

LLD with Zulu..


----------



## jovani




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DMCBanshee

Happy Sunday, Skin Diver for me


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60

😊🙏🏼😷Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fish70

After timing this for two weeks and wearing it for a month it looks to be running +6 seconds and the 6 o'clock sub-register is resetting to top dead center. Good times.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Morency79




----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## redSLED




----------



## andsan




----------



## ipoppa33

Sinn Sunday


----------



## hebertjb

Wearing my latest, 43mm Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> Green watches were so 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great closeups! Really highlights that amazing dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> It's a beautiful morning! Perfect day for the A385. Beautiful Magnolia blossoming outside my window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!


That Zenith looks incredible! Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> That Zenith looks incredible! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon! This one is definitely a Keeper!


----------



## StanleyInquisition

The latest addition to my collection and an exceptional watch - the Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Started the day off with this.








Then switched to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks Jon! This one is definitely a Keeper!


I can certainly see why. It's absolutely stunning! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik




----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15820844


So nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need this watch.....

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel

I put on this old friend who wasn't recieving enough atttention for a long time.


----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> Great closeups! Really highlights that amazing dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to get it crisp when you blow it up. The dial is something like nothing else. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Gettin the boy started young...his timex Snoopy flying ace...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches

Monster Mesh


----------



## Locc




----------



## Darlinboy

new speedy 321...


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> It's hard to get it crisp when you blow it up. The dial is something like nothing else. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suck at taking good closeups so I'm very impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Viribus Unitis IR36....

I bought this watch for my daughter, but she just couldn't bond with it. "Bronze is a man's metal, daddy!", she argued. Her loss is my gain. This daddy looks good in pink.


----------



## DiverBob

StovAH Verus w/ polish


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Daily Driver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Grendel01

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I'm wearing the same new watch as usual, just seeing it from the other side...
Looks like it had to jump through hoops before it could be sold...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Badblood32

My king turtle today, which was a good dive companion this past week.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## anrex




----------



## andsan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## pa1113

20 year old SD... still wears like a dream!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today, case of the Mondays after being at the beach for a week  Thankful for the sunshine & 80F weather and to have the Batman to look at


----------



## Maddog1970

MRG Monday.....


----------



## Steverino 417

Ball Deepquest for this afternoon


----------



## andsan




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Snow Monster...yesterday's bracelet shot with today's NATO swap..


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼👋🏼👋🏼Cheers 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage SkinDiver today


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Hammy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Locc




----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## monza06




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mostlycharlie

Hamilton Jazzmaster on a custom canvas strap.


----------



## Mirabello1

Lumey Delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15822755
> 
> View attachment 15822756
> 
> View attachment 15822757
> 
> Hammy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! I love that they came out with a hand wind no date version.

IMHO, Hamilton is killing it with their current lineup. They've got some very solid pieces throughout their line and I could easily see building a one-brand collection from their catalog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

A friend of mine let me borrow it, just to try...

1. I'm not sure if I'm a nato guy...

2. What do you guys think about the watch itself though?


----------



## bigclive2011

Nice looking watch, but not on that strap for me, too busy.

There is a lot going on dial wise so a plain strap would be best IMO.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 15823642
> View attachment 15823643


That bracelet ...
How does it wear?


----------



## catsteeth

papajulietwhiskey said:


> That bracelet ...
> How does it wear?


Thank you, I really like it. I've wanted an integrated bracelet watch for ages. Plus I saw this when it was first released and loved it.
Now they're selling newer models, it's possible to get it very cheap.

The bracelet is fine. It took about an hour to get used to, but now I don't notice it at all. It's comfortable actually.
But I've never had a more difficult bracelet to resize. You have to counter rotate the opposite screw of the one your unscrewing, at the same time ..... 🤦‍♂️ They couldn't have picked a trickier system if they tried.

They sell on the Deitrich website, but you can get very cheap ones if you look elsewhere. But buy the seller obviously ☺


----------



## nick10




----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on the new Uncle Seiko 1450 bracelet.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci




----------



## andsan




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Sugman




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Crewsdawg




----------



## Crewsdawg

Scratch that, got bored and changed it.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## BreitlingAggie

Ball NEDU blue









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder




----------



## Bnan

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish more date windows had a touch of style like this!


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 7T52, 1/100 sec chrono


----------



## Heljestrand

Ruined me


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Tuesday post


----------



## Vioviv

Crewsdawg said:


>


Looks great, like a totally different watch on the rubber strap ... where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New Waldan for me


----------



## Locc




----------



## Crewsdawg

Vioviv said:


> Looks great, like a totally different watch on the rubber strap ... where did you get it, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, and I agree the rubber makes for a quite different look. Think I got it from StrapCo for like $60 w/ deployment clasp. $250 for an Everest or Rubber B strap? GTF outta here, sorry I get that a large portion of Rolex clientele base is willing to spend that kinda money on PIECES OF RUBBER, but not me


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Pan Europ chrono today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## mark2828

1979 Omega Seamaster


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## tartine.74

14060M for today


----------



## Dieselk

?New Watch Alert ? 
All good things come in threes. How sick it is to have not one but three ultra rare orient star? ?. 
This #wz0011dv is even in NOS condition ?
Are you Team Black, Team Blue or Team Red?
Please comment. Don't be shy!!!

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNpJFqdqJWu/


----------



## tantric

I love the size of this watch, perfect for me:


----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Sugman




----------



## drdas007

Laco Zürich


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Heljestrand

A solid "10" @ 10am


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## catsteeth

I totally love this view of the lugs. The facets on the lugs with their black mirror polishing. The subtle lift of the top surface of the lug, up the bezel where it meets the strap. Then reversed in / undercut to the bezel is also quite subtle, you don't notice it except from the side, but it looks amazing. Finally I love the domed sapphire, and five link bracelet.
The only other watch I've loved this angle of the lugs from, is the CW Trident (43 in steel). Totally different, but they look amazing from the side (4.30pm position) too.


----------



## Relo60

😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## warsh

Lorier's superb Hyperion GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

After dinner😋


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing my new Waldan Heritage "Professional" I quite like it so it'll be sticking around


----------



## Crewsdawg

If only the German precision I'm wearing would carry over to my work ethic. Hurry up weekend.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## SaMaster14

Nautical!!


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder

Another picture of my PO GMT, while trying to draw something.


----------



## kobe34




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

New manual version of the Nivada Grenchen Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver & the complimentary copy of Grégoire Rossier & Anthony Marquié's "Chronomaster Only".


----------



## Locc




----------



## 2edyson

Mesh bracelet on my tissot gentleman powermatic 80









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 7T52 again


----------



## Kakofonyx

Traser P67 Officer Pro...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Vioviv

Crewsdawg said:


> Cheers, and I agree the rubber makes for a quite different look. Think I got it from StrapCo for like $60 w/ deployment clasp. $250 for an Everest or Rubber B strap? GTF outta here, sorry I get that a large portion of Rolex clientele base is willing to spend that kinda money on PIECES OF RUBBER, but not me


Haha, I felt the same after getting a quote for the rubber strap for my Omega. Straps + deployant + special end-links = way way too much. I got a gray Barton instead. 
Thanks for the reply!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nick10




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## sickondivers

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween







*


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## ferrin

Have a good day peeps!


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JonS1967

Here's a watch that deserves more wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## drdas007

Check out my post on this one!









Look at what I just won!!


How cool!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## andsan




----------



## cmann_97

JonS1967 said:


> Here's a watch that deserves more wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I had one and sold it. I'm gonna get another..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

At werk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr

This one today for me...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## Nikrnic

MrThompsonr said:


> This one today for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's what I call a great looking chronogragh

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new Farer Carnegie landed today


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Farer Carnegie landed today


Very cool, Brice! What are your first impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Aquamarine


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## franco60

Triple Six Sea Dweller









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63




----------



## MrThompsonr

Nikrnic said:


> Now that's what I call a great looking chronogragh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks, going with a polished bracelet today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie for FarerFriday


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## andsan




----------



## nick10




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## jfwund




----------



## c3p0




----------



## sleepyhead123

I am being as professional as can be today.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## JonS1967

Heljestrand said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre
> View attachment 15829810


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Back from the spa & on the wrist for a Flieger-ish Friday: Tudor Tiger 79270P (1997) on vintage Novavit/NSA bracelet.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dave.R

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


Sorry, I know each to their own, but I don't get the camo on the face, it just makes it harder to read. And god help you if you drop it, you will never find it again .

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNvIV7VqK51/


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## KidThunder

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417

Deepquest gen 1


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel




----------



## kgglonghorn

Zeppelin









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dave.R said:


> Sorry, I know each to their own, but I don't get the camo on the face, it just makes it harder to read. And god help you if you drop it, you will never find it again .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Have a great evening Bro 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Olyeller68

Polaris










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## watchustebbing

Trekker along for a week-long trip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Locc




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## catsteeth

New to me yesterday.


----------



## jovani




----------



## iddaka




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## DMCBanshee

PVD Glycine Combat


----------



## volgofmr




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noahnj




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## fish70

o/


----------



## TexasTee

18 year old


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60

😁😊😷Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967

Starting the day with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

heyBJK said:


>


Great photo!! Really captures the color of the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Hope you are enjoying your Saturday. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Relo60

usclassic said:


> View attachment 15832257
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832258


Love the strap colour combo👍🏼


----------



## SaMaster14

Panerai in the desert!


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook Skindiver on Zodiac tropic strap

I love this watch, wished for a better mvt but love it nonetheless


----------



## monza06




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Furball




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

While my Garmin Instinct (finally) gets some free charging, the Worldwatch V7 takes the wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Locc




----------



## heyBJK

JonS1967 said:


> Great photo!! Really captures the color of the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## koofy smacker

Deepdropping for some Swords out of Miami on the sportfisher today with the Bico Oris


----------



## kgglonghorn

Pepsi anyone??









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Slowphiveo

BB58 ready for work...


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## catsteeth

New Mesh today.. Geckota


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ZM-73

Alba


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## franco60

Zenith A384 Reissue









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## alweisenberger




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great Sunday 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNziEhgKlC0/


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DMCBanshee

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

I decided to only bring one piece for a 30 day beach style vacation. This time the Expll wins over the Sub.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## TheHun

Moon


----------



## monza06




----------



## nyy101

New addition to the family..


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver 









40mm 
6.8" wrist


----------



## Joshua G

Sinn 104 anthracite.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm
> 6.8" wrist


That's very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Gyavius Deepmarine....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Scurfa on Toxicnato this afternoon to wash my car and grill out. Such a great day today


----------



## pa1113

Explorer in foreground - Red Heeler in the background









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Monday Blues...


----------



## catsteeth

Last night, with the new to me NTH.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

It's Monday so...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ferrin

happy monday!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## iddaka




----------



## SSK877

Replaced the strap with a grey suede from Strapsco. The combination looks fantastic.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Mr.Boots

Favorite old beater today as I'm in the middle of spring cleanup.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin


----------



## Relo60

Dis 1 2day. Tsirs 2 u all🤔😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


That is freaking hot


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie today


----------



## keisuke_z

Just loving this dial and hands! Also realized the date is set wrong


----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Starting off the week with the Hammy Intramatic Chrono. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## abkdt41

Camo Casioak









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Locc




----------



## lightspire




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

New arrival, Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## yadel




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## phsan007

Ready for another home office day!










Edit: Yes, I didn't update the day/date 🤦‍♂️


----------



## phsan007

Wow! Doxa's orange is on another level



iddaka said:


> View attachment 15836641


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Flicker




----------



## dondiletante

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 15835538


How's the accuracy on that beast? ?


----------



## aguila9

Learning to appreciate this one again. She's been in the watch box for a year or so.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jkpa

Again today


----------



## Sugman

Forgot to reset the bezel after last night's run...


----------



## Pongster




----------



## sleepyhead123

dondiletante said:


> How's the accuracy on that beast? ?


Dead on the second so far.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Dark Seal on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## kz1000a2

UG Canadian National RR


----------



## Bnan




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## warsh

The original Halios Seaforth. Still unmatched?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15836824


Nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Paul R

Wi-Fi deauther watch.

It's a bit much to fit under a cuff. Pretty sure the water resistance leaves a bit to be desired... XD
















Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## neilziesing

Paul R said:


> Wi-Fi deauther watch.
> 
> It's a bit much to fit under a cuff. Pretty sure the water resistance leaves a bit to be desired... XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


That.is.awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

1970 Movado Datron HS360

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

It's Tuesday -


----------



## yadel




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

My go to watch...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catsteeth

On leather for a change.


----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman

Wearing it until it deviates 2 sec from when I set it the evening of the 18th or all week...whichever comes first. It's looking like an all week thing.


----------



## Bnan

Just torturing myself...


----------



## TimeForPhotos

Bomberg Bolt 68


----------



## sticky

TT Daytona.


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## anrex




----------



## mtnmvr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Mother Nature can really suck sometimes. From 70 degrees during the day to an 1" of snow overnight. I'm not amused.


----------



## georgegervin44

AD came through (~9 months). MSRP never felt so good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## kgglonghorn

GRAND SEIKO









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A Explorer on GSD leather strap


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## DMCBanshee

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Relo60

😊😁😷 Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dieselk

I ve just installed a president bracelet on my black OS 😍. Do you like it ?
So I have 3 ultra rare OS with 3 different bracelets 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CN7Ph6oKjoB/


----------



## Steverino 417

An evening with my Oris Aquis GMT...


----------



## Locc




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## franco60

New arrival. 6139-6012.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings


----------



## alton1




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT

1984


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## G-Steven-G




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## catsteeth

Been looking for a dress down summer strap for this. I'm quite taken with this canvas/leather Zuludiver.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman

I went to the gym earlier...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan Heritage


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Mr.Boots

Something that I recieved in the mail yesterday from Bloom, a good guy and seller.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DMCBanshee

DLC Glycine Combat


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The SLA039 Professional x Gray waffle strap.. the dial is just simply impeccable.


----------



## HansGruber




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk




----------



## Relo60




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Day  vs Night


----------



## vhl71

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 15835538


Nice. What model is that?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

vhl71 said:


> Nice. What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


AQ6021-51E.


----------



## somyp

Oris diver 65


----------



## gmads

Colt on tropic:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Morency79

Update


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## yadel




----------



## warsh

The new Halios Universa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

New BB chrono on beaver tail










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Locc




----------



## franco60

SM300









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## in2zion




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## gshock626




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

in2zion said:


> View attachment 15841952




Congratulations! That must be very new, and it is beautiful!


----------



## catsteeth

Surprisingly comfortable bracelet. Feels different to a normal bracelet, but is no less comfortable.


----------



## Bnan




----------



## iddaka




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## in2zion

Happy Friday!!

Thank you! I was blown away by the dial.












carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! That must be very new, and it is beautiful!


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Grinny456

SPEEDY TUESDAY FRIDAY


----------



## ferrin

Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Rodiggs




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## DMCBanshee

TGIF! Nereide On Leather


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## franco60

Ticin Squale Master 100 atmos









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126

Newest arrival!


----------



## redSLED




----------



## Bnan




----------



## 2edyson

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Styles Bitchley

1680


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Locc




----------



## ZM-73

Baby Ice Monster


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

Changer to the Explorer II earlier to go out for a movie and dinner with the fam


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Orange day..


----------



## TatsNGuns

An hour old ... dog walking time
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Raym0016

Hesalite


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Track pants Saturday night...
Thank god for tritium...


----------



## jovani




----------



## iddaka




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andsan




----------



## in2zion




----------



## Reverend123!




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Sub


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

Cleaning out the garage today...


----------



## dondiletante




----------



## JonS1967

Rediscovering my Russian collection. Such cool watches.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LudeCo

Beautiful day in the Netherlands.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the GSD3A Explorer this morning but on a drunkartstraps tan canvas now. 
I like this combo as much as I liked the balck GSD strap on it.

What do you think ? Works well ?


----------



## kgglonghorn

It's a ZEPPELIN!!!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great weekend 🙏

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COD-u3yKmjQ/


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> My phone does not work with my computer. I have borrowed a photo from the internet. I am wearing this with a Timex 2pc nylon strapI used to buy grab bags of watches it might be from there or maybe not. It did travel with me from IL though. I recently rearranged my clutter and discovered it today lying in a box on a table. I got it going again with a spare # 371battery and some saved screws. The watch is 40 mm wide by 44 mm long. It is 8.5 mm thick and measures 18 mm between the lugs. The case is made of resin and as far as I can tell it has a mineral glass crystal. It appears to be of 1991 vintage.


----------



## James Haury

Redacted.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 41Mets

Morning and evening


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melikewatches




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TatsNGuns

andsan said:


> View attachment 15844460


Great looking watch. What year is that and who made that canvas ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the GSD3A Explorer this morning but on a drunkartstraps tan canvas now.
> I like this combo as much as I liked the balck GSD strap on it.
> 
> What do you think ? Works well ?


Great looking strap ... dont get caught up in that -36mm game bro 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Korean War era Bulova... HAGD All!


----------



## Kakofonyx

Heitis Okeanos Explorer (aka Reese's cups)....


----------



## in2zion




----------



## Jeep99dad

Love this thing  thanks for the loan, Art @panerai7


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

ANZAC Day  & 
Lest we forget


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

Dan Henry Automatic Diver!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Old 6309-7040 Camo Turtle


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Crosswind Racing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊👋🏼😷Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Skellig

Relo60 said:


> ????Sunday??✌???
> 
> View attachment 15846781


That is a lovely colour combination. It's probably the first UN I have ever really liked ?


----------



## Skellig

The AT out in the sun today.


----------



## Jetrider

New shoes for the Speedy!


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Skellig said:


> That is a lovely colour combination. It's probably the first UN I have ever really liked ?


Thank you sir. It's a 40mm marketed as a lady marine diver. Asked UN why call it a lady diver, they replied it's a Unisex diver. Go figure. Love it and it fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist??


----------



## 59yukon01

Simple Solar Seiko.


----------



## philskywalker

#StratolinerSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alton1

Admiral on new Archer Platinum Gray silicon strap.


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. Put it on WatchGecko Tropic strap (nicer than the OEM strap). 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## gshock626




----------



## MDT IT

Devil at work


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## andsan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

new


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aleblanc




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 41Mets

Morning and afternoon

Yay or nay on the reddish strap?


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Steverino 417

Deepquest Gen II.


----------



## kgglonghorn

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Switched to this tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Phenix automatic


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Paulo 8135

Dad may have a BMW, but I'm content
with my GMW 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex GMT Master II*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## krisp1

Couldn't be different on a Tuesday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I'm double-wristing today but this one gets the WUS treatment...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## catsteeth

I'm still really enjoying the 44gs style case. Very attractive lines and facets, and super comfortable too.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dugena Watertrip


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Snoopy1.0

Snoopy1.0 said:


> View attachment 15850867


Gotta learn to not get either the phone or overhead light in my wrist shots!


----------



## DiverBob

Squale 60 Atmos


----------



## DonLuis

Just cleaned, changed glass and removed debris from the dial and replaced caseback gasket


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

😊😷 Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## unwindtime

Mid 1970s Soviet Raketa, 17 jewels manual wind.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Out of all the watches I've owned in my life, including ones costing 4 to 5 times more, this one brings me the most pleasure and comfort.










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## BlueWhelan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

powerband said:


> Out of all the watches I've owned in my life, including ones costing 4 to 5 times more, this one brings me the most pleasure and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.












I was admiring mine today too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Heuer&#8230;


----------



## Locc




----------



## Howardnyc




----------



## Radiolarian

16600


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan


----------



## JonS1967

Changed to this when I got home from work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Simple... Sitting on my recliner, with my ever-ready JDD...


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Veeflys

Quartz for today.


----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Hamilton Murray (c. 1955)


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DMCBanshee

BSH Bay


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Badblood32

59yukon01 said:


>


What strap?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Op.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

39.5 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing Art's LeJour Le Mans Chrono on his first weathered canvas strap


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## 59yukon01

Badblood32 said:


> What strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk











CURVED END RUBBER STRAP CB03 FOR Seiko MARINEMASTER | crafter-blue


Custom curved end rubber straps for Seiko MarineMaster Series. Perfectly for Watch Model: SBDX001, SBDX003, SBDX005, SBDX017, SBDX021, SBDX025, SBDX023, SLA019J1, SLA023J1, SLA021J1




www.crafterblue.com


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## unwindtime

1975 Lucerne digital jump hour with a freshly serviced (by me) Baumgartner 582 manual wind movement.

This is one of my favorites (even over my 1973 Seiko Speedtimer chrono) and at $20, cheapest.


----------



## SaMaster14

New Worldtimer!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Relo60

Hola Wednesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## yadel




----------



## danshort

Tudor on grill duty. I usually like a chrono for the task but a dive bezel works too.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

New arrival.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Locc




----------



## Jeep99dad

G-Shock GW-B5600BL-1DR for the evening


----------



## kgglonghorn

Smart watch day today









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I love how this dial takes on a different character in different lighting. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## ZM-73

Silverwood mechanical jump hour.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Vostok Amphibia 1967....


----------



## JonS1967

Kakofonyx said:


> Vostok Amphibia 1967....


Beautiful! Love the 1967!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alton1




----------



## Kakofonyx

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! Love the 1967!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## naganaga

ThORISday!

This lovely Oris Aquis 'mint green' diver for this bright day.

39.5 mm is the perfect size diver for small wrists, especially when there's some magic that makes the lug to lug shorter that what one would expect for that case size.

The colourway is called mint green though the dial is much closer to sage than mint. The promotional material for this watch features ladies and it was listed in the ladies watches catalogue at many ADs. I took the plunge anyway and I am loving it.

The dial is deceptive in photos and in catalogue renders. The sage green of the dial is not a plain solid colour but somewhat pearlescent with a distinct shimmer. The sage grades so beautifully into the grey at the edge of the dial that I am hard put to find where the gradient starts. That grey is so well matched with the grey of the tungsten bezel that in most light you'd think they were the same material, a triumph of design and execution!

The indices and hands set are standard Oris Aquis and the signed crown stamps the identity irrefutably in place.

A lovely watch, this is a true unisex watch as evidenced by my wife's interest in "borrowing" the watch! 









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## iddaka




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## catsteeth

Really like the sailcloth strap on this. Could just wear this watch all the time tbh.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## StufflerMike

Limes Neptun.K


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Veeflys

Trusty Navihawk for Thursday.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A


----------



## drdas007

Seiko Lord Marvel (c. 1964)


----------



## Jetrider




----------



## mrod1108

Paul Picot Telemeter Chronograph.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Colin39




----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15853875


If you don't mind my asking, what strap is your U50 wearing? It looks great, and I'm looking for something similar to go on my Oris D65.


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit




----------



## dj-76




----------



## redSLED




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

The watch casio was too afraid to make.... so I did it. Plus annika trying not to eat my foot , fingers or couch.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drb124

Orient Basic Date. Pic makes it look bigger on the wrist than it is. Though it is a 50 lug to lug. I had a time with the pin and collar and finally took it to my local watch shop to have the links pulled, but they managed to scratch one of the links pretty good. Luckily it is one next to the clasp. I'll swap it with a spare when I get a chance. I do like the watch a lot though. Especially for what I paid.


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## JonS1967

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's hot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm

Newest Purchase


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 2edyson

My evening Tag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## cybercat

2016 39mm JLC Master Control, yesterday & today ...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Veeflys

Rhonda quartz retrograde.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## anrex




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## Colin39

Productive morning, fitted new batteries in the old fossil.
Beater watch, so painted the living room ceiling 😂🤣🤣


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday with the Carnegie handwound Chrono

















It really is a nice case and great size for me with a 41mm diameter, 12.9mm depth (13.5mm to dome peak), and only 44mm lug-to lug. It's not too thick as far as chronos go and it sits nice and flat on the wrist . 
Rather than a full bronze crown, they have a bronze insert in the SS crown.


----------



## elprimero1403

1969


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## savedbythebell

Datejust 36.


----------



## Relo60

????Friday ✌???


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 41Mets

Just cursed out loud "f.u." To this watch when I looked at it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79

New to me SRP787.....Love this watch!


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Dieselk

Black is the new Black

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COTq8U1K2hV/


----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition on Eulit Perlon. This watch continues to grow on me.


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


This is gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Silverwood


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Dieselk

Have a nice week-end 😉

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COVAEhKqRaF/


----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60

😁😊😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII 216570 this morning


----------



## Kakofonyx

Angular Momentum Green Moons....


----------



## DMCBanshee

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## hollywoodphil

Kakofonyx said:


> Angular Momentum Green Moons....


Like, WOW! 
I dig the crazy little clock hands, too.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Newest member of the family. 
Shirryu (Heimdallr) brand, sterile, 62 MAS case.
Flawless.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

So this just happened  back in the Panerai family and decided to go with a submersible. Missed the 243 but wanted something more manageable size-wise and that sat flatter on the wrist.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## carlhaluss

How could I start the weekend without wearing my new Breitling!







Wishing all of you a great weekend!


----------



## carlhaluss

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened  back in the Panerai family and decided to go with a submersible. Missed the 243 but wanted something more manageable size-wise and that sat flatter on the wrist.


Great choice! Just enough blue accents to not overwhelm, but give interest to the dial!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## monza06




----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened  back in the Panerai family and decided to go with a submersible. Missed the 243 but wanted something more manageable size-wise and that sat flatter on the wrist.


Fits perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Heading to the car wash


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> How could I start the weekend without wearing my new Breitling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all of you a great weekend!


Congratulations! Seeing that is making me miss my 1967 Norton Atlas and my 1974 Norton Commando. Do you have a Norton or were you just drawn to the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back to this. Such a cool looking watch, IMHO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! Seeing that I'd making me miss my 1967 Norton Atlas and my 1974 Norton Commando. Do you have a Norton or were you just drawn to the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This watch is the only Norton I have ever owned!  I have always loved the thought of owning and driving a motor bike, but one of those things in life that just never worked out. And, yes, I was so drawn to the watch, and the association with Norton also appealed to me very much. Even more so, after I ordered the watch and did more research. I found out that Norton Motorcycles teamed up with Breitling in 2019 to produce the Commando 961-based Breitling Sport Limited Edition.

I used to live near a motorcycle dealer, and they always had one or two Nortons in the showroom. For some reason, I was drawn to them more than any other brand. The reference to Norton on the watch is very subtle and well done, with a small plaque on the left side of the case, and a black Norton motorcycle etched on the sapphire crystal on the back.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Heljestrand

Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## neilziesing

Seiko DX Day Date. The linen dial is what makes this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I hope you're enjoying your weekend, for all non shift workers... 
As the rest of us battle away


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> This watch is the only Norton I have ever owned!  I have always loved the thought of owning and driving a motor bike, but one of those things in life that just never worked out. And, yes, I was so drawn to the watch, and the association with Norton also appealed to me very much. Even more so, after I ordered the watch and did more research. I found out that Norton Motorcycles teamed up with Breitling in 2019 to produce the Commando 961-based Breitling Sport Limited Edition.
> 
> I used to live near a motorcycle dealer, and they always had one or two Nortons in the showroom. For some reason, I was drawn to them more than any other brand. The reference to Norton on the watch is very subtle and well done, with a small plaque on the left side of the case, and a black Norton motorcycle etched on the sapphire crystal on the back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I shouldn't be surprised with your taste in watches that you would be drawn to Nortons. 

I owned modern and vintage Ducati's, Triumphs, BSAs, and Moto Guzzis , and my '67 Norton was my favorite of all them. It had the industry changing Featherbed frame and handled like a dream. I'm lucky to live near a lot of great riding areas in Southern California. Had a lot of fun with that bike. Sold everything though when our first child arrived and I've never looked back.

When Bremont released these Norton branded watches my local AD asked me to display my '67 Norton for an open house featuring the watch. I always felt I missed out not grabbing one. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Heljestrand said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre
> View attachment 15859138


I just love this one. Very sharp indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Still in honeymoon phase with Reef Plus father / son wrestie 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## MDT IT

The dial is a piece of the hull of the Los Angeles 688 class American nuclear submarine


----------



## BA1970

GW9300-1JF


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## nseries73

Finally decided to rock this Seiko 5 blackout with a blue Ostrich strap:


----------



## Dieselk

50 (or almost) shades of blue 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COXTdWBKTpc/


----------



## iddaka




----------



## jovani




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## kreative




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## boutsk




----------



## Art Collector

American diver today. Shinola Lake Superior Monster automatic diver, ISO-certified water resistant to 300 meters / 1,000 feet. The fantastic thing about it is that, like no other watch, it is American-designed and assembled by Detroit auto workers in the Motor City. All stainless steel with an anti-magnetic shield and sapphire crystal. Fit and finish is superb with a unidirectional bezel that clicks with precision. The engine is a reliable Swiss Sellita. In my opinion, American ingenuity at its best with a touch of Swiss precision!


----------



## ipoppa33

Sinn Sunday-


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## JonS1967

Went to dinner with the wife for the first time in over a year! 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## Bnan




----------



## T-Freak

*Marc & Sons Sport Professional - Discovery Ceramic*


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Natural light works best...


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## iddaka




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## HansGruber




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## hebertjb

Woke up wearing the Sea Dweller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Monaco to start the week. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## DMCBanshee

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## LP49

Glycine 1953 Vintage 24 hour.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## danshort

Rainy Monday felt like a diver sort of day.


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## carlhaluss

Great start to the week!


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My Halios Universa









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose Romo




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## 41Mets

Look, ma, it's waterproof!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Willard on Eulit Palma perlon.

(SBDC101/SPB143 incoming this week-we'll see how they compare.)


----------



## Baka1969

Just arrived today. Mid-50's Hamilton K-351 in 10k gold.


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## franco60

New arrival - IWC Laureus Sport









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ltmx




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Locc




----------



## umarrajs

Favorite watch back in rotation!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## nseries73




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jovani




----------



## iddaka




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## catsteeth

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15863386


Wow. Really like that 👍


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BreitlingAggie

Ball Nedu Blue









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgscott70

RGM/EOT Model 22









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still honeymooning with the Pam 973. I just love this thing, 42 works very well for me. The case is slimmer than the prior version 682


----------



## govdubspeedgo

#realwristshot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## JonS1967

I rarely remember Speedy Tuesday but I even got the socks going today. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Steverino 417

Bit of fun: I fitted a bright green rubber strap to my Steinhart Ocean One 'Kermit'


----------



## SaMaster14

Speedy Racing!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mido

After years of lusting, it is now a reality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mido said:


> After years of lusting, it is now a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! I can say that after 20 years of ownership, it's still my favorite. I hope you enjoy yours for many years to come.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

10-10 pure luck...


----------



## Crewsdawg




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Kakofonyx

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker....


----------



## ZM-73

H & H


----------



## DonLuis

ltmx said:


> View attachment 15862463


Yema is killing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mrod1108

Tissot heritage 1948 on a brown Rios 1931 strap on Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## catsteeth

After four days of the Deitrich I made my self take it off. Change of pace..


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Getting boring, I know  just Can't stop wearing this... but I did switch to the OEM provided Velcro strap. 

i promise I'll post another watch later


----------



## iddaka




----------



## rower003




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Bnan




----------



## vianouche1

It is 7.10pm somewhere in the world and this somewhere is Genevawhere I picked my newly arrived 124060 today.


----------



## SaMaster14

In the office, today!









P


----------



## Cahanc

Christopher Ward in Blue today.


----------



## JTK Awesome

today's WfH outfit is orange T-shirt and blue lounge pants
it's been raining here for the 2nd day in a row
who knows when I'll get to go on vacation
conclusion - one of my vacation GADAs (a diver)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## King_Neptune

Same as yesterday.


----------



## swissra




----------



## 2edyson

GS got me feeling blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing

Seiko Prospex Sky Solar Chronograph










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

At work and through dinner.








After dinner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Getting boring, I know  just Can't stop wearing this... but I did switch to the OEM provided Velcro strap.
> 
> i promise I'll post another watch later


I wouldn't apologize, nor would I switch to something else! Looks amazing! Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

The shadow of the devil...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nseries73

Seiko for the day:


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

108MP camera, absolutely no photoshop or digital editing...
Still hands, and very complicated lighting... But worth it for my favourite watch #JDD


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## dondiletante

556 I


----------



## Flicker

Marine Nationale


----------



## dondiletante

Flicker said:


> Marine Nationale
> 
> View attachment 15867132


The polishing is stunning!


----------



## AUTOmaniak

Timex NN07 limited to 777 pieces. Liking this one more than I thought I would.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Flicker

dondiletante said:


> The polishing is stunning!


It is! The brushing on the case sides is excellent too. Longines are making some outstanding watches. I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## hollywoodphil

Good morning!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## dondiletante

Flicker said:


> It is! The brushing on the case sides is excellent too. Longines are making some outstanding watches. I'm really enjoying this one.


There's not a bad watch in their Heritage line imho! Wear it in good health!


----------



## xring33

Ok, I'm ready for the criticism. This is a $40.00 watch I bought online. The advertisement said it was Swiss. I knew it was too good to be true. It was shipped from China. That being said, it keeps remarkably good time. In three weeks I've owned it I have not had to adjust the time, only the calendar date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13246091
> 
> 
> View attachment 13246093


How you like it?


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Again... 973


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mr Auto

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Just don't like natos, but&#8230;.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Kirk86d




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A minute repeater, Scott? ?


----------



## kevinjanko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## monstermash




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Locc




----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## sgrysdon

Russ1965 said:


> A minute repeater, Scott?


It is and perpetual calendar, two alarms and two time zones! The Swiss Army knife of Japan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

gshock626 said:


> 1958 Cronos J14021


What a stunning dial..................


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Russ1965

A gift from the generous gent who posted just above 👆


----------



## JonS1967

Nighttime switch. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


> 1958 Cronos J14021


Wow, super cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Again... 973


N I C E!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Fugu Friday! This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's.

It's a lovely watch, somewhat colourful, with the red accents contrasting starkly with the blue dial. It wears slightly smaller than the paper size suggests and is comfortable on my small wrists. 









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Tycho Brahe




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Superman Bronze*

*


  




*


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Veeflys

Happy Friday! Gift from my wife. Citizen Brycen


----------



## afechete




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Pilgrim7




----------



## JonS1967

Casual Friday for me. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cahanc

Christopher Ward today.


----------



## Cahanc

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Carnegie


Love the Farer!! Seriously considered picking this one up, may have to after seeing your pics. Beautiful.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cahanc said:


> Love the Farer!! Seriously considered picking this one up, may have to after seeing your pics. Beautiful.


Thank you very much  these pics reaally don't do it justice. I absolutely love the shade of blue they used for the main dial 








Nice case too. Not too big.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## DarthVedder

Seiko SDGZ013


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## swissra




----------



## Ofrankb

Pilgrim7 said:


> View attachment 15869315


Nice one. What's the model ?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## HansGruber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko 7T52 chrono on Seiko canvas


----------



## Russ1965

Pilgrim7 said:


> View attachment 15869315


WOW   👍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## blaker333

GSAR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## Kakofonyx

Zelos Great White....


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Trying some new shoes on three different watches. Having fun with a few watches in my collection tonight. Often times I'm too busy to really enjoy it as much as I'd like to.

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william provence

Seiko 6309


----------



## savetime




----------



## maguirejp

Can't decide.....


----------



## naganaga

Seastrong Saturday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## iddaka




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## in2zion

Happy Saturday!


----------



## DMCBanshee

HAGWE Guys! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JonS1967

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15870884


Nice to see a Pan Europ chrono. Great strap choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Starting the morning with the Monaco (and furry friend).


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## RSDA




----------



## JonS1967

First switch of the day just before the wife and I left for our 2nd Covid vaccine 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW5600NASA21


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SydR




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## glass_citymd02

My very heavily worn and lightly modified Seiko Monster


----------



## time+tide

Right this moment in the backyard


----------



## Theflyingclocksman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cahanc

Farer Hecla Titanium today.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Locc




----------



## drhr




----------



## 2edyson

GS









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Another G-SHOCK landed this afternoon


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Roningrad

Need to have a smiley for the dreaded doctor appointments.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

landmaster 1st generation


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Daily Driver


----------



## catsteeth

After a year, I'm happy with the patina so far. CuSn6


----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Kauf2947

Seiko Digi-Tuna Solar LOWERCASE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion




----------



## iddaka




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watchoss

Manhattan









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## andsan




----------



## watchustebbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Some light reading

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## webster126

Navygraf today


----------



## neilziesing

1973 Rolex Datejust 1603 Sigma dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101

On a night shift with the Orient Pro Saturation:


----------



## thecuborican

Citizens Ray Mears









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Locc




----------



## monza06




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cahanc

gshock626 said:


>


Great looking watch! What model is that?


----------



## gshock626

Thanks! SRPE69 or SBSA059 (JDM)



Cahanc said:


> Great looking watch! What model is that?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The monster pokes its head out...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mr Auto

Have a great week.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today


----------



## JonS1967

I kind of like the sound of "Monaco Monday"... anyone else?

At any rate, 3 different locations in my house and 3 very different lighting conditions. Interesting to see how the light plays with the dial. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys

My TagHeuer Link for this Monday.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## iddaka

Afternoon showers


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


That strap looks great on your watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

JonS1967 said:


> That strap looks great on your watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I wasn't sure how orange and green would go together, but I think it's nice together, and I think it will work well on my SLA047 to.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Kakofonyx

Vancouver Watch Company Crossfire....


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ZM-73

Timex Dynabeat


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## AVC0002

My grandma wanted to swap watches. She had this crappy presidential watch. Total piece of crap. So we swapped for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys

Keep coming back to me Ronda quartz watch.


----------



## drdas007

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Audkat0311




----------



## docvail

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 Admiral Blue DUAL RETROGRADE CHRONOGRAPH AV-4056-01


----------



## dubhead




----------



## usclassic

Today on Nomos shell cordovan....


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bnan




----------



## dubhead

DP


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## fish70




----------



## hopscottch

Been sporting a Riseman for days now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Classic Pilot Chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Blue Lagoon. Rite Aid's shampoo aisle had decent lighting for wristies.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## reluctantsnowman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## savetime




----------



## JonS1967

Today's choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## catsteeth

Change up to a nato'tomised nato today.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

"It was raining last night, the kind of rain you wished would wash the filth from the streets. Then she walked in, with legs that went all the way to Heaven or down to Hell depending on your point of view, and it reminded me of the two slugs I have in my gut. One from the shot of bourbon and the other was a .38 from the last time I tried to help her out of jam."


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Diccen




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan




----------



## ferrin




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mrod1108

Reduced but just as Speedy as the professional here on a Babu Handmade Leather gator strap.


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Waldan Heritage today


----------



## Markoni BG

Alpina today


----------



## Pongster




----------



## jovani




----------



## jkpa

Heading to lunch with my wife and son. He turns 15 today!! 🎉

So it has to be the Speedy 👍


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted strap.
















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Darlinboy

Omega Calibre 321...HAGD All!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Snoopy1.0

it's about that time ...


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on my old weathered Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Locc




----------



## savetime




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Hard to take this on off. The mighty Dsub2!


----------



## Cahanc

mrod1108 said:


> Reduced but just as Speedy as the professional here on a Babu Handmade Leather gator strap.
> View attachment 15877793


Great strap!! Love that color.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## in2zion

Happy Thursday!


----------



## catsteeth

Haveston nato courtesy of the generosity of @TgeekB .


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Earthbound

Now









And then, after coffee to the gym


----------



## Earthbound

ZM-73 said:


> Rail Roader
> View attachment 15878946


Great looking! I can see where the new Serica got some design cues. Enjoy it.


----------



## Jas26




----------



## DiverBob

Glycine on rally. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Big wrist big watch....
And it's insanely comfortable....


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## andsan




----------



## reluctantsnowman




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ZM-73

Earthbound said:


> Great looking! I can see where the new Serica got some design cues. Enjoy it.


Thank you. Don't think I've heard of Serica before. Very nice looking watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing my Pam973 on a DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas. 

























I love how it wears. The new 42mm 1950 case is slimmer than prior versions and sits nice and flat. For reference my wrist is 6.8"


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## swissra




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## catsteeth

I'm not sure whether we're seeing reflections. Or rather the reflections, and transparency of the sapphire have overwhelmed my camera phones AI algorithms. 
(It used to struggle with the SARB065's mesmeric dial).








This is what it looks like more usually...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## webster126

Back and forth between these two today


----------



## TheHun

MM evening


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook Skindiver on their blue tropic strap
Back from Wolbrook, France. Absolutely outstanding customer service

I reaally like this one a lot.


----------



## Here's Johnny




----------



## Locc




----------



## savetime




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## obomomomo




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Life... It happens...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mrod1108

Eterna Pulsometer on a nylon BluShark quick change strap.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## Bnan




----------



## hebertjb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SaMaster14

Heading into the office! PAM 959 (recently discontinued apparently) on sailcloth


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15881414


So hot!! Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

My better-half's new watch, Ladies Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## SydR

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon GMT.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COvj7smL0xQ/


----------



## in2zion

YAY! ITS FRIDAY!!


----------



## Kakofonyx

Azimuth Mr. Roboto....

Domo Arigato!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ferrin




----------



## redSLED




----------



## 41Mets

No signature


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Morency79




----------



## Crewsdawg




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Happy Friday evening


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling SOA









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying an evening sip!


----------



## naganaga

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It wears true to size, meaning it's a large watch and presents itself as a large watch too. It's comfortable on my small wrists though.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Thank God It's Saturday!


----------



## ZM-73

Maverick


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## xinxin

Modified Lumtec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## fish70




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Wolbrook as I prepare my taxes this morning. Yeah it's last minute I know


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Citizen on Uncle Seiko today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## xring33

My $40.00 automatic watch. Purchased on the amazon site. The advertisement said it was Swiss but it was shipped from China. Surprisingly it keeps accurate time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## 41Mets

Don't kill me- I said this in the summer of 2018 when I had the ceramic submariner for two weeks before selling it. Cosmetically, this watch is every bit as good maybe except it's thickness.

















No signature


----------



## danshort

Saturday grillin'


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## webster126

Not bad for $400 all in


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Russ1965

59yukon01 said:


>


How about a picture of that cutie snuggled up to you?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 59yukon01

Russ1965 said:


> How about a picture of that cutie snuggled up to you?


She's a sweetheart.


----------



## Russ1965

59yukon01 said:


> She's a sweetheart.


Greying snout................how old ?


----------



## 59yukon01

Russ1965 said:


> Greying snout................how old ?


She'll be 9 in October. Her hips have been slowing her down. Unfortunately Golden's are prone to hip dysplasia so she's been on glucosamine.


----------



## Darlinboy

Doxa &#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## tldn

Seiko ICE


----------



## franco60

IWC Ingeniuer Laureus Sport









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## 41Mets

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 15884478


I miss this one

No signature


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

The world's most subtle green dial ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Sunday... Time to relax


----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Robert999




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Arainach




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## tartine.74

New friend...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my favorite DiverOne today


----------



## nyy101

Rockin my new custom strap from Aaron at combat straps. Highly recommend him!


----------



## BigBluefish




----------



## Locc




----------



## MrBlahBlah

Graduation gift 17 years ago. My my how time has flown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

It's a ScubaDude Sunday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

My brother got me this for my birthday today. Love it it's such a fun piece.


----------



## JonS1967

The perfect camping companion.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## ZM-73

Adina Oceaneer


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth

Happy with this at the moment.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook on their blue tropic strap again this morning 
Have a great day.


----------



## pa1113

#strapmonster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeForPhotos

Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts


----------



## usclassic

Now running at +1 spd


----------



## blaker333

First generation Seiko Samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## copperjohn

Helping daughter with "move out day".


----------



## 59yukon01

Again....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Arainach




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

NEDU with Tritium Lume


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally got this after screwing up my order two weeks ago  Just landed today from AZFINETIME 


























This display is so cool


















GW6900/GBX100/GW5600 comparo


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Arainach




----------



## CatManDude




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Veeflys




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Flicker




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Jeep99dad

I know it's SpeedyTuesday but I don't have one  so i am wearing my late granddad's Omega Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## Tycho Brahe

GWM5610BB in distressed Ti


----------



## TheHun

Exploring breakfast


----------



## andsan




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## catsteeth

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15889524
> View attachment 15889525
> View attachment 15889526
> View attachment 15889527
> View attachment 15889528


I love jump hour watches, that's a treat. Is it one of the original GG brand releases, or one of the new Bvlgari GG relaunch releases?
It's very cool looking 👍


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## c3p0

Just put this one on.


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## JonS1967

Just put this on a Strapcode Oyster bracelet... very comfortable.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Snoopy1.0

Technically this was WIWY but yesterday was a long as day ...


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## JLS36

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

catsteeth said:


> I love jump hour watches, that's a treat. Is it one of the original GG brand releases, or one of the new Bvlgari GG relaunch releases?
> It's very cool looking ?


Thanks ??...I'm a huge fan of jump hours! The complication is beautiful and smooth, just nothing like them. Gērald Genta is one of my all time favorite horological engineers and his jump hours were somewhat ahead of its time and in my opinion the best. This particular one is from his original lineup not a Bvlgari retro release which I think they did a really good job of staying traditional to his original design and vision.


----------



## Ben_Kenobi

Let the shenanigans begin!

Oh wait&#8230;it's only Tuesday 

Let's connect on Instagram @benawhile_customs


----------



## Heljestrand

Grand Seiko


----------



## umarrajs

CW-Concorde LE today:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji diver today


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Miyota-kaiKarate

Newest member of the family, the last piece of my Tudor trilogy.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bnan




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas

I got some 22mm tubes from Panatime and installed them this morning. It really helps to fill in the lugs and eliminate the gap between strap
and case. It provides a snug fit and reduces play at the bars but also looks better.


----------



## andsan




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## usclassic




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Darlinboy

Seiko build&#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## Locc




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Colin39

Busted out the weird ape.


----------



## FordHammie

I've had 3 Breitlings, 2 Oris's, 2 Tags, 2 Hamiltons, 1 Eterna, 2 Seikos and a slew of others and not one of them match the regality, simple statement and ultra comfort as my Smiths Everest!

I also love the way it rocks on wrist and in any position it slides to...

Sheeiiiit that's lint on the crystal! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Pun

Explorer mk1


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mido

Definitely a strap monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## blaker333

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Kakofonyx

Nomad RAF....


----------



## DMCBanshee

PVD Glycine Combat On Canvas


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Gen 1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I was inspired to wear my Explorer II 216570 after seeing the new version 226570 last night at a watch event. 

















Horrible pics and bad lighting but differences are more visible in the metal. 
I like the new case and bracelet and mvt but prefer the gloss black on my version


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0 on top of a glacier.


----------



## laplumej01

Speedy for the afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

029 with matching mini poodle.


----------



## Heljestrand

Continuing to binge wear the GS


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Audkat0311

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Nice


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Jeep99dad said:


> I was inspired to wear my Explorer II 216570 after seeing the new version 226570 last night at a watch event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible pics and bad lighting but differences are more visible in the metal.
> I like the new case and bracelet and mvt but prefer the gloss black on my version


That's fine bro. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## RSDA

DS30 "Windup Edition"


----------



## TheHun

Flieger


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626




----------



## arg0n

?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## 2edyson

Newest addition sbgr261









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Panerai 973 on a blue DrunkArtStraps Canvas for the evening


----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Today at work:
























Relaxing tonight with this:


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I just can't take this off...
It's just so comfortable...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## emrsev

Field Khaki









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dante80

Good Afternoon from Athens! ?


----------



## andsan




----------



## Veeflys

It is Friday!


----------



## ferrin

happy friday!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## IAmScott

A little Avenger action this am 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## laplumej01

Swapped for a Speedy afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Goodnight WUS fam!


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie on a beautiful sunny Friday


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Check out my IG and feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPGsTUfq6g4/


----------



## Arainach




----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Bulova retro diver


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## JonS1967

Today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## mchilese

The benefits of a sea-going service. Seeing amazing places. Fortis cosmonaut chronograph at Glacier Bay National Park.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

CW Bronzo Friday!!


----------



## JohnGo

Seiko MM200 today, the NA.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## sleepyhead123

This'll help me stay awake today.


----------



## FBach

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## franco60

1972 Hamilton Pan Europ diver









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MarkieB

TRIWA Time for Oceans made form recycled ocean plastic


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Audkat0311




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## DMCBanshee

Shark Diver 42


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cybercat




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dedan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## emrsev

lumeshot









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-shocking with the GBX100 this morning

The display is so awesome and although it's a bit larger than my 5600's it wears very light and comfortable. I don't find it too large either for my 6.8" wrist. I dig that blue too. I feel it was $160 well spent. I've sold a few G-Shock the last few weeks that I won't wear as this one will see most wrist time of the 5 I've left. 
My only wish is that it was solar too


----------



## Saswatch

Sandwich-dial Saturday


----------



## MrThompsonr

Jolus Chrono today&#8230;






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RobMc




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

IWC Le Petit Prince Mark XVIII


----------



## Glock2710

At the beach. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## electric_cowboy




----------



## Locc




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ilia

My LeJour with a Valjoux movement.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Sméagol and his precioussssss....


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel




----------



## ZM-73

'70's Tressa Lux


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ferrin




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## catsteeth

I can't believe how much I've enjoyed watching the slow oxidisation/patination of the CuSn6 on this Trident.








I try and keep a very low number of watches, which means I'm often selling ones I love. But unless this is ever replaced by the BB Bronze, in which case it'll have to go. Then this is a keeper. If only to watch the process and surface change.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## RobMc




----------



## MegaloMajik




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Robert999




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Watchoss

2









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Seiko mini monster...


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## DMCBanshee

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Julian2020

Tough day at the office today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman No. 1


----------



## Locc




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 41Mets

This was today


----------



## nseries73




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Always ready to pick up and go...
My only Quartz...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Flicker




----------



## IAmScott

Aevig this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nseries73

One for the evening #alpinist


----------



## andsan




----------



## sleepyhead123

Going under the radar with just a Japanese watch . . .


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA2021


----------



## JonS1967

Monaco Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

HAGD All!


----------



## 2edyson

Put the Yatch club on a mesh bracelet for kicks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Bulova Accutron










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this classic G-Shock for day 2 of 5 G-Shock week.

My first G-Shock, my favourite G-Shock, after punishing it for about 5-6 years, I started babying it.

The case disintegrated last year just before covid hit us and I was fortunate to get it recased before the lockdown. It looks and feels new right now.

One of the reasons I used to love this watch was because of its plastic buckle on the band: didn't have to remove it while using the laptop in the field and on assignments. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Lim.ed. 🌈


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted Viton strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DVR

SeaQ


----------



## Audkat0311




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usclassic




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## franco60

Birth year (1960) 6694.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

The oldest of its 15 siblings.


----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

From yesterday, but still on the wrist today: '75 Seiko World Time 6117-6400.


----------



## limnoman

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## basculante




----------



## snowman40

Schaffen S65 today.










M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Hanhart Rake & Revolution 417 on Bund strap today:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Have a great day 😊😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Bnan




----------



## chap




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G




----------



## Uzernaime

I brought out the Alpinist for the week.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## Morency79

Changing it up with my apocalypse bronze Victorinox Field Force.


----------



## Locc




----------



## fish70




----------



## redSLED




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Still feels a bit small on my 7.5in wrist...
But it's slowly growing on me...


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth

Really want to put one of my other watches on, but can't take this off as I'm enjoying it too much. So another day it is then....


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning
Wearing the new SCURFA DiverOne MS21 on a UteWatchCo Nato


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## anrex




----------



## Flicker

Longines Marine Nationale


----------



## captainmcobvious

MTG-B2000









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bnan




----------



## andsan




----------



## SugarPlumbus




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Relo60

Bnan said:


> View attachment 15904609


That's a beauty. Great shot??


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MegaloMajik

Dark blue, Newly mine. I have a long history of being a serial flipper when it comes to Monsters, all the way back to the Gen 1 days. I will not be repeating past mistakes.
I have learned my lesson finally.


----------



## Slowphiveo

Switched out the bracelet for a NATO.


----------



## Eggsy

Straton Speciale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Late Wednesday pm cheers 👋🏼😊👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Ofrankb




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## neilziesing

Seiko Quartz Chronograph on a canvas strap from Barton Bands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Kakofonyx

Bones, custom build by MwM Atelier....

Paired with my steampunk mask (that I still enjoy wearing even though I'm fully vaccinated), it's quite an intimidating look. I've seen mothers pull their kids closer to themselves as I approach.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhchr2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2Chase

Time2Chase said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Late night lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Silverwood jump hour


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TatsNGuns

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 15899178


Who made that canvas strap ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

My new Sinn!


----------



## Sonar

Blue and a black bastard in the background









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

I think I'm feeling off. I think I'm wearing a . . . dive watch? DUN DUN DUN!!!!! 😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> View attachment 15902340


Do your many seikos know you went behind their backs pffft ! Whatever happened to loyalty pffft 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog

TatsNGuns said:


> Do your many seikos know you went behind their backs pffft ! Whatever happened to loyalty pffft
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think it was some old army buddies....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TatsNGuns

Taking this image brought on the rain , kind of sort of really ready for summer summer.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somyp

Bought that about an hour ago.


----------



## roberev




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## 41Mets

E


----------



## yerwol




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a basic three hander Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## jovani




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Earthbound

Car washing, lawn mowing and motorcycle riding watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Tanjecterly

c63.


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## drdas007

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A Explorer on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning 


























6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Darlinboy

Zenith... HAGD All!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

Before sunset


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## J969

Chopard Mille Miglia Gran Turismo XL on leather nato (I know!).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fish70




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Just came today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Landed today @toppers.
Thanks, Rob:


----------



## Perseverence

Looking at my property's new boiler system with the World Watch V7.

If I thought this watch wore big with a NATO or rubber strap, it seems Invicta levels with a bracelet. I'm kind of ok with it.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## ZM-73

Khaki Pilot Pioneer


----------



## arg0n

Breitling Colt 41










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## emrsev

Chronoday
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Not my finest piece of photography, but, it's today's wear... Very comfortable...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mizzy




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## nseries73




----------



## fish70




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Omega 2500 for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KA4993

KWC Phantom blue for the win...


----------



## Morency79




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

UBoat Chimera 43 B&B Mother of Pearl....

Partly bronze, PVD coated stainless steel, and a sprinkling of unicorn blood.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Relo60

😊😷😀Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## gshock626




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## sleepyhead123

Still wearing the plain jane Seiko.


----------



## Perseverence

I only took two watches with me this weekend, and the only theme was "bracelet".

They're definitely unusual, but I like them both. Now I have to figure out which one to wear.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Cahanc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## 502Diver




----------



## franco60

Tissot Navigator Seastar









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Still enjoying my trusty Speedy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marrin

Aaaah sunday









Sent from my SM-A415F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Ten93




----------



## DVR

Still my gorgeous SeaQ Bicolor.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

B&R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yerwol




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## dubhead




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## R_P_C

Still loving this 856


----------



## Heljestrand

Rolex GMT Master II


----------



## monza06




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cahanc

Damasko with three fingers JW Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## rlpjwright

16610 on Jubilee 😀


----------



## savetime




----------



## ZM-73

G-Shock 'Sniper'


----------



## wwwppp




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Last day of holidays... Better make the most of it!


----------



## VicLeChic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinderman




----------



## jhdscript

*Seikonaut full gold*

*


  




*


----------



## Carrera997

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Remember the heroes, those who made the ultimate sacrifice and to whom we owe a debt that cannot be repaid.


----------



## Shinobi29

B-UHR Beobachter GMT à la Epicuro on SNPR Chromexcel with signed tang buckle.









Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

Thank you to each & every military & LEO for your service!


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JonS1967

So nice to have a day off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## redSLED




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## DCBman

Just this...it's a new GADA...


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to celebrate my 54th. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## DiverBob

Bulova Oceanographer


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## TatsNGuns

.....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

yerwol said:


>


Is this some sort of color test or are you wearing blue & green straps?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

dubhead said:


> View attachment 15912078


Is this one of those birds where they live so long you have to put their new owners in your will & last wishes ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris. Happy Mem Day!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

First day back at work... 
Computer needs insanely long updates...

At least I can take some watch photos while I wait


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful vintage mechanical Tissot, the Stylist, for Tissot Tuesday









Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

Can it be really blue?


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Arroyo1986




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this one of those birds where they live so long you have to put their new owners in your will & last wishes ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They live about 50-60 years. I left my Sinn in my will for this cockatoo...not.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Gfxdaddy

More of a 'what is she wearing' 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Not ready to get out of bed this morning


----------



## Brian Eno’s Watch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## yerwol

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this some sort of color test or are you wearing blue & green straps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Its two different color straps mixed together. Felt like trying something weird.


----------



## Bnan




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## anrex




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutOfSpec




----------



## 41Mets

Morning and afternoon

Got this new strap for my 1984 swatch

Looks better than the original


----------



## usclassic




----------



## glass_citymd02

Stuck in traffic with my CWC


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## Locc




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Zenith Chronomaster Revival El Primero A384.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

One special Speedmster:


----------



## ZM-73

Casio Psychedelia


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## emrsev

Vintage Citizen









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin




----------



## jfwund




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadMedicine

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronotimer CAC111D with Black Ceramic Bracelet.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today

















6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## dsquared24




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## sleepyhead123

Exceedingly basic watch. Only two hands.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

1999 Urban Jürgensen Reference 8 (a Peter Baumberger-Derek Pratt creation).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

Which PAM is this?



JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969

PAM 243










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## TehKing

_Just a Man on Time._


----------



## JonS1967

Another two watch day 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

monza06 said:


> Which PAM is this?


PAM 165 circa 2003. It came on this stainless steel & titanium bracelet. The case is titanium and the bezel is stainless steel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## monza06

Stunning !
I'm a big fan of this type of bracelet . You have a keeper there !



JonS1967 said:


> PAM 165 circa 2003. It came on this stainless steel & titanium bracelet. The case is titanium and the bezel is stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

monza06 said:


> Stunning !
> I'm a big fan of this type of bracelet . You have a keeper there !


Thank you for your kind words. I love the bracelet, but unfortunately it's too wide for my wrist - it digs into my wrist bone - so I don't use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## naganaga

ThORISday with this mint-green tungsten bezel Oris Aquis Date.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## hieu.august

at this very moment









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## drdas007

Elgin Legionnaire 302 (c. 1928)


----------



## BadMedicine

Working in the IV Room today with the Casio Pathfinder PAG-240T.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Crescent Watches




----------



## Sugman

Got to the gym and forgot to leave my watch in the car. I guess if it's the GADA people say it is...


----------



## Jeep99dad

The beautiful BLNR this morning though I'm expecting a new arrival today that I'm pretty psyched about even if it's no Rolex 

Have a great day.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## rmorin




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## RLSL




----------



## stetz




----------



## Colombia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## yadel




----------



## hitekexec

Today is a bronze Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker on a Cape Buffalo strap


----------



## Dieselk

My OS on President bracelet, do yu like this combo 😉?

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPqveYeqCFv/


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Relax...
Nothing is under control...


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## in2zion

Time for science!


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## Bnan




----------



## t minus

Citizen Nighthawk old school.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom

Digging the (darkened) red ostrich on my Navi today. Next, aiming for same strap design in honey brown, green, & maybe even something wacky like a deep purple.


----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

This beauty landed this afternoon and wow  I LOVE IT.. the titanium case, the petrol blue dial with black concentric circled subdials and vintagy hands and numerals&#8230; all of it 
Well done Longines


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

'59 Longines today&#8230;


----------



## Locc




----------



## Olyeller68

Base 22










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Thunder Dump

Showed up today:


----------



## JonS1967

Hammy today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Vacheron Constantin Overseas 4500V









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## loganben

The elusive and hardly seen Debaufre Triton 2k has details that don't disappoint 

That cool textured dial with unique hands, a badass caseback, and some seriously stellar two-tone lume 























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Zelos Swordfish....


----------



## t minus

Interesting!


loganben said:


> The elusive and hardly seen Debaufre Triton 2k has details that don't disappoint
> 
> That cool textured dial with unique hands, a badass caseback, and some seriously stellar two-tone lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Fatboi_ET




----------



## eblackmo

.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BadMedicine

Today I am Benji Dunn from Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Girard-Perregaux GP 03 (c. 1951)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Friday my friends 
TGIF

I LOVE this thing, Longines is such a great value in the established Swiss brands. 
I think you'll see this a lot 

























Farther out shot, 6.8" Wrist for reference


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Morency79




----------



## Robotaz

This one again.


----------



## Meat Man

Yuh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO SPB187


----------



## wheelbuilder

SW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paul R

A1000























Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## in2zion

Rocking my seiko through the concrete jungle!


----------



## Dieselk

Feeling some GS vibes 😉

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPtjbGtqj-A/


----------



## RussMurray

No change...


----------



## Watchoss

Too lazy to change the date that far lol









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Baltic Salmon LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## t minus

Still wearing this Citizen quartz.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## JonS1967

Chilling tonight with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The JDD... 
For me, the best of the best...
My most comfortable and reliable watch...
All of my other watches sitting unworn...
The only watch I'd ever buy now would be a white faced anthracite JDD...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BadMedicine

Casio GW-7900B at work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Longines Big Eye Titanium 
I really love this watch.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

No filters.



Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

From the cover of Andre Stikkers' book.


----------



## jovani




----------



## swissra




----------



## wheelbuilder

200m with push pull crown.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Tudor 9401/0 ... HAGD All!


----------



## Bnan




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Cahanc

Seiko today!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Longines Big Eye Titanium
> I really love this watch.


That's a beauty, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## monza06

my new favorite:


----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this one too. 
Is that the IDF watch ?


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## VincentG

From July 1970, gonna do crystal and gaskets when I get some free time to putz around, until then it is running quite accurately, single digit spd.


----------



## Locc




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one too.
> Is that the IDF watch ?


Thank you! Yes, it is the 1973 LE.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Invisible watch tonight...🤣


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## JonS1967

Just picked this up. Couldn't pass it up at the price. It's only the 2nd quartz I've ever owned (the first is the Hamilton Ventura I got in 1997). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

#citizensaturday - is that a thing?


----------



## naganaga

Supersonic Sunday! Wearing the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for this lovely weekend.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## t minus

It can be....#citizensaturday










LosAngelesTimer said:


> #citizensaturday - is that a thing?
> 
> View attachment 15924356


----------



## ZM-73

Fun watch today, Fossil dancing robot


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Elvedin

I follow...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BadMedicine

Tissot T-Touch today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR

seaq


----------



## redSLED




----------



## JonS1967

Starting the day off with this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on canvas today


----------



## Kakofonyx

RPaige Speakeasy....


----------



## PBondurant0341

Seiko SRPE07 on black rubber strap


----------



## TheHun

GmT


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## TatsNGuns

.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Trying to stay cool in this heat.


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Speedy&#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Keeping it green.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Russ1965

TatsNGuns said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Could we see a clearer pictures of your woofers, please?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani

september 1983


----------



## RSDA

Damasko DS30 "Windup Edition" (handset from their DC models) on a Eulit Perlon.

39mm (perfect for me), only 10mm thick, submarine steel, 200m, subtle date window, running at -2 spd. I'm considering going to a one-watch collection.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Robert999




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

I know it was made for being below the water, but right now, being on the lake will have to suffice.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye  Titanium chronograph


----------



## Orangez

Seiko Kinetic on nato









Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz




----------



## tommy_boy

On a strap from DON:


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Karamsoul

Took it off for a shot, but here it is.


----------



## SugarPlumbus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Karamsoul

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15928163


That's purty. ??


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Elvedin

Monster today...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Racing-Touch


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Slowphiveo

PAM0510


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV today


----------



## BadMedicine

Hamilton 4992B GCT 24 hour pocket watch to wrist watch conversion. 4C102882 circa ~1947 (1944-1950)








. Nice for the Hospitals 24 hour time.

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## yadel




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## usclassic




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## afechete

New arrival


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Double-repro tropical TimeFactors Tuesday with the Smiths Navigator PRS-48 on the VB Hygienique strap from A.F.0210.


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi29

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Chronograph









Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Mauna Loa Volcano


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 4056 Chrono


----------



## swissra




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Intra Matic 40mm 3-hand


----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15929780


Looks amazing on that strap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

JonS1967 said:


> Looks amazing on that strap!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The rally strap is from Barton.


----------



## tommy_boy

Vero "North Coast" on its namesake Northern Oregon Coast (Cannon Beach):










Haystack Rock today:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 2edyson

GS

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## DVR

SeaQ as always lately


----------



## Pongster




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## jovani




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Rolex Sub41 LV this morning with an early presentation to our division executive. 
Have a great humpday


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Elvedin

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15930242


Wonderful... 

With me PRS 516...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## bigclive2011

Elvedin said:


> Wonderful...
> 
> With me PRS 516...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


Thank you, took me a long wait to get it.


----------



## Elvedin

It was worth it. 

Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

68
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## savedbythebell

Oris. Green.


----------



## jhdscript

*Tudor Day Date*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## DTDiver

Christopher Ward C63 Sealander Automatic









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon from Athens!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mido

All new purchases are on obligatory rest. This one was just asking to see the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## afechete




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this watch


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic




----------



## carlhaluss

Miles Davis was a Navitimer fan as well!


----------



## Relo60

Thursday cheers 👋🏼😊✌🏼👋🏼


----------



## gttheo

Hamilton Pulsar









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Mido

Reissue with an NSA-like bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## usclassic




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## mbaggett9

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15933860


love the orange


----------



## Locc




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## sp006

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15926862


One of my Grails!

You need to take the stickers off though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

Longines Legend Diver on Hirsch George.


----------



## Othman1

My beautiful Seals Watch Co. Model A....


----------



## JLS36

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Night time switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## somyp

Seiko spb143 or "20 MAS" can we come up with a better nickname for the watch?


----------



## Bnan




----------



## RussMurray

mbaggett9 said:


> love the orange


Thanks. Just the right amount of "pop", eh?


----------



## Julian2020

Very heavy to carry around&#8230;


----------



## usclassic




----------



## anrex




----------



## vithic




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Dante80

Good afternoon from rainy (today) Athens!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  and happy Friday.

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Relo60

Friday check in✔. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RobMc




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eggsy

FOIS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Titoni


----------



## SaMaster14

Desk diving


----------



## JTK Awesome

new acquisition


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity




----------



## warsh

The sneaky good, all hardened titanium, RZE Resolute










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic

Midnight is approaching, and I still love this watch.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Locc




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switcharoo to the Wolbrook


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning  and happy Friday.
> 
> TGIF


Looks great on that strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Father's day came early ... in Tudor's F!$k You Blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Russ1965 said:


> Could we see a clearer pictures of your woofers, please?


But of course ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Timex Q

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Getn my snoop on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

Just got this. Custom made










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

IWC Ingeniuer Laureus Sport









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## gshock626

SBGW231


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this tactical Blacked Out Navy Seal Foundation Luminox for this busy Saturday!

This is the most "stealth" watch I have: all black, with only the tritium tubes offering visibility and contrast. Contrary to my expectation, this watch is exceptionally readable in daylight, shade, and indoors, and, as expected, exceptional in the dark.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlocked

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date 42mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jeronimocg

GS GMT










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Roningrad

Coffee time


----------



## catsteeth

Finally took the Deitrich off, so I'll wear this for a bit. It likes the sunlight I think.


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP_VtVEKpnH/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## dj-76




----------



## Calumets




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my Gshock GBX100 so far
Reaally like this one, the display and color.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Kakofonyx

Fantastic Beasts&#8230;.


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## RussMurray

Made the mistake of visiting the AD this afternoon...whoops


----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chap




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Batman earlier for dinner out with the fam


----------



## jeronimocg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cahanc

Farer Hecla


----------



## Cahanc

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 15937892


Great looking watch!


----------



## JohnM67

Cahanc said:


> Farer Hecla
> View attachment 15937988
> View attachment 15937989
> View attachment 15937990





Cahanc said:


> Great looking watch!


Thank you, but that Farer is something else!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## TheHun

Laco


----------



## carloscastro7

GS









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## swissra




----------



## [BOBO]




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQBURB1KRG9/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## RobMc

Just a gshock Sunday.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967

monza06 said:


>


I love this model but rarely see it. Not sure why it isn't more popular. Looks great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlinboy

Zenith EP &#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jeronimocg

This one for Monday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Marlin Monday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Armourlite


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## naganaga

I got it from abroad. It's not a model in the India catalogue. They did sell the ana-digi marlin though. @srinatsrinat

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye Titanium Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas. I'm really a fan and think Longines is a strong value in the Swiss watch world, particularly the heritage line up. 
Have a great week.


----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex 16710 No Cyclop*

*


  




*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sleepyhead123

Look at my ultra luxury strap! 😁


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## docvail

An old favorite today. The NTH Näcken Modern Blue.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## nseries73

Capping of the evening with 62Mas based SPB147J1


----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## swissra




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## wheelbuilder

Oris 65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Farer Hecla on my brand new Micheal Knapp Black Shinki Hikaku Cordovan strap!


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK GBX100


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Seiko chronograph for today!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Elvedin

Orient Triton...









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

SBGX341 on ToxicNATO


----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Explorer II 
Lots of wear but I enjoy it a lot


----------



## Berg3.0

This one right now. 









Earlier this one. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 2edyson

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## MegaloMajik

Tuna Tuesday?


----------



## usclassic




----------



## DwightKschrute




----------



## DiverBob

Bulova Hack


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## smalleq




----------



## Timecatch3r




----------



## swissra




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## seoulwatchguy

Rocking this baby for the afternoon :cheers:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bnan




----------



## redSLED




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## zevon

Hi,
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo Valjoux 7740, black dial



















Richard


----------



## 41Mets

After I picked up an Oris Aquis, Recently, I decided to see if I could find a strap for it. It took me to Etsy where I saw some that didn’t look very good but one maker who had what looked like a variety of straps made really well for the aquis. 

So, I started looking into his straps and then I saw some other straps that I liked and they seem to be a fairly good price for what the quality looks like and I ended up getting three straps for different watches. The guy had a 15 or 20% off deal if you got three or more straps. So, they arrived today, and the quality is as good as Straps twice the price. It did take some finagling to get the strap onto the aqubut you can see it looks like it fits with very minimal spaces in between what are probably really challenging lugs to fit.

love them!


----------



## RussMurray

Trying out a new Uncle Seiko strap...


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffrey Lim




----------



## vhl71

Sinn 556 homage. Let me know what you guys think.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

My main watches insta account suwadaini is one year old today! Thank you, my friends!

Celebrating the first year of Instagram watch posting, wearing my Longines Hydroconquest for hump day









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Rado Marstron


----------



## jovani




----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03

Give your day Glorious Purpose


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Wenger


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## redSLED

This chrono gets orange seude for summertime


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlboWatch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Explorer II this morning, it's a little big, it's all scratched up but I love it nonetheless 


































6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## Perseverence

Even a dive watch has to pull desk duty.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## SaMaster14

Omega Seamaster "Spectre" LE on its brushed steel bracelet


----------



## swissra




----------



## TatsNGuns

FUB pelagos























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

One from earlier today. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mjwatch




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Monte Carlo Valjoux 7740,white dial










Richard


----------



## Elvedin

redSLED said:


> View attachment 15942744


Great Yema. 

Today Sumo...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## 41Mets

GS on stingray


----------



## PAM-SNOB

Yesterday








Today on the course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this lovely everyday Seiko 5 for this Thursday.

I am amazed at the detail that Seiko put into its everyday 5 range in its heyday and have newfound appreciation for the everyday watches that it made.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

Also today... keeping the Tudor love going strong
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Pontvs Kraken&#8230;.

Go on, I'm sure you're dying to say it!

"Release the Kraken!"


----------



## DarthVedder




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## emrsev




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## anrex




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jovani




----------



## trebor2




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
42mm Panerai submersible well suited for my 6.8" wrist.


----------



## jonny deacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlboWatch

X-33


----------



## sleepyhead123

It's hot so I'm going to air out my Ball for the world to see, modesty be damned!


----------



## 59yukon01

Probably one of my favorite/fun watches to wear.


----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## usclassic




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Morency79

Enjoying my new Recraft!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## redSLED




----------



## redSLED

Morency79 said:


> Enjoying my new Recraft!
> View attachment 15946623


That's a beauty.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog




----------



## Morency79

redSLED said:


> That's a beauty.


Thank you


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## mikegoldnj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

God Tier 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari Rattrapante










Richard


----------



## gshock626

SARB027


----------



## naganaga

This Avi-8 centenary for Flieger Friday And Flecto Friday!

No escaping the fact that it's a large watch for my small wrists, it is still comfortable to wear as a casual watch, with denim and tees. I changed the stock leather taupe strap to this black Cordura strap.

While it's a decidedly monochromatic implementation, there are enough details to make it interesting. The matte textured black of the dial, the raised and creamy printing of the markers, and the non-coated sapphire create interesting effects in different light conditions.

The watch can seem absolutely gorgeous with details one second and go completely two-dimensional or flat the next. Always interesting to wear!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Marstron again


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQQkNkPKjqx/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ferrin




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usclassic




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## vowen




----------



## 41Mets

Belmar


----------



## jhdscript

*Bell & Ross GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## sleepyhead123

For those who say you must have an obese brick to be rugged, the Cold Warriors of the day went to war in one of these tiny svelte things.


----------



## DiverBob

Bulova


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Brand new! Just picked it up this morning from FedEx. Got a sweet deal on it too!


----------



## andsan




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## warsh

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15948304
> View attachment 15948305
> View attachment 15948306
> View attachment 15948307
> View attachment 15948308
> View attachment 15948309
> View attachment 15948311


What a great piece! Never saw it before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Diver 75 today. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## Calumets




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

warsh said:


> What a great piece! Never saw it before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## wheelbuilder

SSW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## sgrysdon

Moser is love... lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 203 Ti Ar,specially made with SRS (Flyback)




























Richard


----------



## naganaga

This standard 5kx for Seiko Saturday!

It's a celebration of Seiko everyday watches: Can take a beating, and look good while taking a beating!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

sgrysdon said:


> Moser is love... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a stunning watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## websturr




----------



## swissra

websturr said:


>


Looks great. Is this a recent release?


----------



## websturr

swissra said:


> Looks great. Is this a recent release?


Released in 2019


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## redSLED




----------



## DMass




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## vithic




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa titanium DiverOne


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## Cahanc

Citizen on Nick Mankey stretcher(super comfy)!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Eberhard Tazio Nuvolari



















Richard


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Ugh, the scratch looks great in this picture.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## franco60

Seiko 6139-6012









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

AS B1&#8230;.

Lugless&#8230;. Peerless.


----------



## naganaga

This elegant and compact vintage West End Sowar Prima mechanical for this lovely Sunday.

The case shape is lovely with the crown fitting into a cut out in the case to make it super compact and make the case act as a crown guard; the fixed lugs that place this as a field/EDC watch.

The shimmering champagne sunburst of the dial, the long indices and hands in gilt, the seconds hand and some writing in red, all come together to Kae this a lovely watch for small wrists gentlemen and a great boyfriend watch for the ladies.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Daily Driver MKII


----------



## pbubsy




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

FUB pelagos
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Glock2710

Morning Coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvedin

ZM-73 said:


> Daily Driver MKII
> View attachment 15951373
> 
> View attachment 15951374


Nice... 

Skx009 ...









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Kicking off Father's Day with my Monaco. Happy Father's Day to all of you dads out there!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Ugh, the scratch looks great in this picture.
> 
> View attachment 15950793


Holbrook crystal = sapphire
Scratch removal = 3-micron then 1-micron diamond paste + Dremel wool disk polishing for 2-3 hours


----------



## redSLED




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

redSLED said:


> Holbrook crystal = *sapphire*
> Scratch removal = 3-micron then 1-micron diamond paste + Dremel wool disk polishing for 2-3 hours


Yeah&#8230;I really smacked the **** out of it against some sort of hardened glass door. Put a nice scuff on the door, too.

I'll leave it alone for now. I think odds are better of me screwing it up than improving it. I may consider sending it off to get repaired at some point if I can find a guy to do decent work (I struck out locally with another watch).


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vithic

SUR315P1


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo

Evening change...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## tartine.74

Normandy...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snyde

41Mets said:


>


Got mine back on bracelet too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41

Sunny day









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## bigoldthor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## 41Mets

Snyde said:


> Got mine back on bracelet too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's sweaty weather out. Plus, it's hopefully going back to Seiko USA soon for the replacement parts and they said they'd brush one of the bracelet links for me!


----------



## JonS1967

Slowphiveo said:


> View attachment 15952676


Looks great on that strap! It's a great watch, but I don't see too many of these. Inspiring me to wear mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Shinobi29

Steinhart Ocean One GMT on OEM Jubilee
















Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613




----------



## BHWookie11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Elvedin said:


> Nice...
> Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


Thank you 🙏


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## naganaga

Monster Monday! This Seiko Save The Ocean fifth series Antarctica series monster with the penguin footprints.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

CITIZEN NY0099-81X, Asia Limited Edition


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Racer-X




----------



## andsan




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## HousePanther94

Honeymoon phase 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Ti Big Eye  Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Sugman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## anrex




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## ronkatct

After months with 1926, I am back with DJ/


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TatsNGuns

....hot as haitis!!!






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Wearing the Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean 2020 Manta Ray edition for Turtle Tuesday. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko pilot


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jhdscript

*Citizen ProMaster GMT*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## Veeflys

Fathers Day gift.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## erbo3569

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Back from a bezel repair (warranty). It's just that good a watch compared to most if not all in its price bracket and category.


----------



## wheelbuilder

65 Heritage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Just got from Evan today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## gttheo

Rolled out the new Rolex


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Malice 146

SPB213

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GBX100 for the evening. Glass of wine while I grill out


----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado for evening.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## loganben

Tempest Viking 42mm for today 























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aikidosan

Heavily modified DSN egiziano
















Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## The Dark Knight




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Seiko Save the Ocean "Shark" edition Samurai for hump day.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Blancpain Flyback










Richard


----------



## Slowphiveo

My nightshift companion...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Dark Knight

Switched to this, old pic though:


----------



## jovani




----------



## DenverWatches




----------



## Robert999




----------



## trebor2




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## redSLED




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Again.....


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

This early morning's work issues felt like a BatPunch  to the face


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Day late or a day old ... either way hope all are enjoying their days.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SugarPlumbus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Wearing the Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean 2018 "Whale" edition for Turtle Thursday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TatsNGuns

I'll keep the blue theme going...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## savedbythebell

Vostok.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sleepyhead123

Finally came back after 5 months in service as Bulgari US couldn't do it so Switzerland had to.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye Chrono titanium on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Wolfsatz

TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Still in love ?

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQg4463qXtf/


----------



## ronkatct

Still wear







ing DJ 41.


----------



## BadMedicine

Steinhart Ocean One GMT Chocolate








Some day I will be able to get a Rolex GMT Master II Rootbeer. But, this will do for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Islander Green Diver. Love this watch and the lume. StrapCo bracelet.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

ronkatct said:


> Still wear
> View attachment 15959837
> ing DJ 41.


Love that watch! Is it as comfy as it looks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Field Military by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Is that a grey dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

ZM-73 said:


> Moto Koure
> View attachment 15958853


Fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## 2edyson

Just took this in today...first vintage piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ronkatct

Cahanc said:


> Love that watch! Is it as comfy as it looks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Rolex has great bracelets.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Seiko Save the Ocean 2021 Dark Manta edition for this Friday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Having fun with time zones









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg

Friday with a white dial Pam.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

I've been away for a while... Good to be back.

Eterna Royal KonTiki GMT


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 103 St Sa E ,one of 300










Richard


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## drhr

Tiffany Square


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## benson70




----------



## vithic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## Veeflys




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Redwing




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## jhdscript

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chronographe*


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## FBMJ

Old Seamaster with the fish strap.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Othman1

From Sunny Miami.....my beautiful vintage 14K gold Movado Kingmatic S.....


----------



## Othman1

From Sunny Miami.....my beautiful vintage 14K gold Movado Kingmatic S.....


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie


----------



## sleepyhead123

Basic Seiko day. Well, there's a little bit of flare.


----------



## JonS1967

TGIF

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadMedicine

Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black Ceramic Bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Glock2710

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15961699
> View attachment 15961700
> View attachment 15961704
> View attachment 15961701
> View attachment 15961702
> View attachment 15961703


Nice! I've always liked this model and would love to find one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## markot




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## DarthVedder

Tudor Pelagos today.


----------



## webster126




----------



## 2edyson

Hammy on mesh









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi29

G-SHOCK GW-5000-1JF









Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## benson70




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## naganaga

This elegant Ricoh automatic for Saturday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Richard Chronograph










Richard


----------



## jeronimocg

MM300&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

I wore the Oak & Oscar out to dinner - I wore it on our first date and I wanted to wear it for our anniversary dinner - and the missus surprised me with a watch from Etsy.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Aikidosan

DSN 52mm egiziano









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

Got my Spankin' new Father's Day present Ray II lined up on a NATO against the shirt I'm wearing to go kick tires with my Pa tomorrow. Unfortunately most likely the last of many, many fun times we have done that.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Roningrad

For my home painting pursuit, this Sharky is today's choice.


----------



## jcp123

jcp123 said:


> Got my Spankin' new Father's Day present Ray II lined up on a NATO against the shirt I'm wearing to go kick tires with my Pa tomorrow. Unfortunately most likely the last of many, many fun times we have done that.
> View attachment 15962637












Same watch/strap but under a neighborhood sodium bulb streetlight.


----------



## sam suon

Just picked this up a few days ago. Liking it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Rado Marstron


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Glock2710

But first&#8230;&#8230; coffee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 👍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQlSRusKbb1/


----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Prospex SBDC077


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. I just love this watch.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Albany AMA Diver


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## garydusa

"Proof of Life"


----------



## gmads




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## BRN




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## cee77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED

My salmon tuna


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Combo


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## mich.g.pan

Casio....









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## Cahanc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

TimeDilation said:


> SEIKO Prospex SBDC077
> View attachment 15963740


Is this a model of some kind? Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

TheHun said:


> Combo
> View attachment 15964298


Mmmmmmm&#8230; delicious food and a beautiful watch. And&#8230;. In-N-Out&#8230; my favorite fast food burger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This neat and simple one-hander Svalbard for a lazy Sunday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Orfina Jubilee, 75 years of Orfina










Richard


----------



## Gfxdaddy

39.5 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

LIV Saturn&#8230;.


----------



## nseries73

Seiko Fuyugeshiki 🌨


----------



## jovani




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Watchoss

Watchoss said:


> Too lazy to change the date that far lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


I have the same watch and feel the same way, even with the "quick" change.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Omega Seamaster 2500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Watchoss

Camera makes it look less black and more cloudy than in reality









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## swissra




----------



## wheelbuilder

TT1 Diver









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xring33

I'm a sucker for cheap watches. This one keeps time remarkably well. It's interesting how someone can make a watch that retails for $26.00 including shipping.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

49568 said:


> Is this a model of some kind? Great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, thank you. That is the model number I listed, it is a special edition, you will find them for sale. ??
It's full name is SEIKO Prospex SBDC077 "Modernized 62mas: Green Sea Special Edition"


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sickondivers

#OP #HD1200


----------



## aguila9

Zelos Horizons GMT V1. I still have the dinged up bezel at 10 o'clock.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Hanging out with the GS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Orisginal

Big Bang Integral. A much hated brand, but a serious watch nonetheless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-Wellingtime

wheelbuilder said:


> TT1 Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


May have to get the sub second model to go with the others!!! I do like the orange lume on the dial!


----------



## Mike-Wellingtime

My boat yard beater!


----------



## Bob1087

The Precious!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Aikidosan

Aquadive









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear

Lazy Sunday









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Enicar Sherpa Jet 33










Richard


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Darlinboy

Doxa &#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## FordHammie

The easiest watch/ nato combo to rock at any time or day...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadMedicine

Steinhart Ocean 44 on Sinn rubber with Sinn








deployment clasp

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Eska for today.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## swissra




----------



## ateebtk

SRP 775









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Colombia




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The silver sunburst dial lume out HMT Kohinoor as a fitting start to the week.

The original strap is long, long gone, and the watch is such a strap monster it's not a joke. Today, to ward off the Monday blues, it's on a blue exotic leather strap. 
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogibbes




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## deepsea03

Monday, Coffee and Grand Seiko, have a great week


----------



## Tanjecterly

Zelos Blacktip in carbon.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## blaker333

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Starting Monday with the Sub41 LV

Have a great week Everyone


----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## swissra




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

Still the best


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a standard mall watch.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

View attachment 15965226


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Newest addition and first GMT. Going to be my new travel/vacation watch

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mich.g.pan

Bulova American Classic Clipper.









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQqVvlhKBvs/


----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## tommy_boy

It's hotter than Hades today (114 F). Hope it's cooler for all y'all.


----------



## mark1972

Rare one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristiaanDN

I'm enjoying my first Omega!


----------



## DMCBanshee

PVD Zixen Hydromatic


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

FoIS on 617/1125









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Veeflys

Latest addition Girard Perregaux model 9444. In need of some TLC.


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7130


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Day 2 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely "yellow dial" (as HMT calls it) Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Enicar Sherpa OPS



















Richard


----------



## nseries73

Seiko Blackout with custom strap


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## smokyrich




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Start em young

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadMedicine

Casio G-Shock GW-A1000 on Combi-Bracelet today.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Just arrived. The green Sumo!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jkpa

New Signature Carbon


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV again today

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## bigoldthor

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Lunar Pilot looks good on that strap. What is it? I'm looking into buying an LP here soon.


----------



## bigoldthor

Again today is the Victorinox IKOX Auto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Dieselk

A modest vintage Seiko which I like a lot 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQtd_MHKh3H/


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## smalleq

New Watch Day!


----------



## wheelbuilder

SW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## guspech750

bigoldthor said:


> Lunar Pilot looks good on that strap. What is it? I'm looking into buying an LP here soon.


I have a few of these straps. I like how thick they are and I like the vanilla scent also. I have bought a few from Deep Blue and Amazon. Seems Deep Blue is out of stock bought the same strap is available on Amazon. I can't recall if I used a 22 or 24 mm strap. I used a wider strap and slowly trimmed it. I just wanted a bit of a wider strap to flow into the lugs. I love my black version a bit more than my matte finished version.






Italian Rubber Straps - REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS







www.deepbluewatches.com





Bonetto Cinturini 22mm Black Rubber Watch Strap Model 317 Bonetto Cinturini 22mm Black Rubber Watch Strap Model 317 | Amazon.com

Bonetto Cinturini 24mm Black Rubber Watch Strap Model 317 Bonetto Cinturini 24mm Black Rubber Watch Strap Model 317 | Amazon.com

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ronkatct

Back to 1926.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## domayotte

ronkatct said:


> Back to 1926.
> 
> View attachment 15969529


Love the look and thinking about getting a similar one. How are you liking it???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Switched to Tropic strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## Kakofonyx

It's Tourbillon Tuesday&#8230;.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Enicar Shepa ultrasonic










Richard


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Cahanc

Jeep99dad said:


> Sub41 LV again today
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.


Kinda perfect in every way. Beautiful. Is this a custom order from Rolex or a production model? I have not seen this to many times.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Cahanc

smokyrich said:


> View attachment 15968330


Nice. Which model is this? I just picked up the newer Sumo green and love it. Its 200M wr not 300 like yours.


----------



## naganaga

Day 3 of Kohinoor theme with this lovely blue Kohinoor on an exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

domayotte said:


> Love the look and thinking about getting a similar one. How are you liking it???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love it with diamonds and all. I at first wanted the opaline, but decided to go for gold two tone.


----------



## Watchoss

New edition









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Jeep99dad

Cahanc said:


> Kinda perfect in every way. Beautiful. Is this a custom order from Rolex or a production model? I have not seen this to many times.


Thank you. 
That is a production submariner , Reference 126610LV. One of their latest 2020 release, new sub version.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Evil Minion

Always fun:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## BadMedicine

Hamilton Aviation Day Date Quartz today.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the Sub on the wrist


----------



## Sugman




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Cahanc

Day 2 with new Sumo. I still have it on.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## TimeDilation

Not actually wearing all my Seikos at once to be fair...


----------



## ronkatct

My latest, a Timex Panda. It is not very panda like but cheap at 1/3 MSRP. The chrono isn't good and the watch has a problem getting moving. I might return to Big Big River.


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## househalfman




----------



## danpmart

Yaz said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## danpmart

tommy_boy said:


> It's hotter than Hades today (114 F). Hope it's cooler for all y'all.
> 
> View attachment 15967721


Great looking piece!


----------



## danpmart

41Mets said:


> Still the best


Love the color of that dial!


----------



## danpmart

BadMedicine said:


> Steinhart Ocean 44 on Sinn rubber with Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deployment clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Ocean 44!


----------



## danpmart

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Beautiful!


----------



## danpmart

Yaz said:


> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Classic!


----------



## danpmart

wheelbuilder said:


> TT1 Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Beautiful TT!


----------



## zevon

Hi
Orfina Jubilee Chronograph,75 years of Orfina



















Richard


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Day 4 of Kohinoor theme with this bright orange Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49

My Volcano this am.


----------



## andsan




----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## sleepyhead123

Basic Seiko today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

SPB145


----------



## Jeep99dad

Day 4 with the Sub41 LV









Vive l'Amérique


----------



## DiverBob

Brew Retromatic on 7.25


----------



## usclassic




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

Day at Wimbledon. Lucky to witness Djokovic's masterclass:


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Another SW
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## longstride

Phö for lunch - EZM3 as the timing instrument.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc




----------



## stetz




----------



## jcp123

Did this one today.

Trust me, it looks better in daylight.


----------



## JLS36

Monta
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Loving it









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## naganaga

Day 5 of Kohinoor theme with this "red" HMT Kohinoor.










Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star, Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo Type 1920


----------



## mark2828

Victorinox Maverick


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## amt76

When life gives you Lemons....you make Lemonade....lol























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Meant to post this yesterday in honor of Canada Day  ...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## warsh

On a bike trip&#8230;









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0

time for more coffee ...


----------



## 59yukon01

Wasn't planning on wearing it again but too lazy to change.


----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## BadMedicine

Casio G-Shock GD-350 today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

On a nice leather nato courtesy of the generosity of @tiching99


----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Nutbeem

Omega FTW









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fish70




----------



## kritameth




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## TatsNGuns

.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Pam973 to Kick off the long weekend.

Have a great 4th weekend everyone.


----------



## redSLED




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## mrplow25

New jubilee strap for the GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

My Seiko Skyliner Nos 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ18_0Lq8xK/


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## stetz




----------



## Brny11

My main squeeze









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

JLS36 said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you!! Very kind of you to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Bulova Marine Star 7731










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## naganaga

Closing out the (Day 6) Kohinoor theme with this flat black HMT Kohinoor.










Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #saturday #seiko 🟢


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA #AT


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watchout63

Mhutch said:


>


Loving the look of the one. I bet the lume is cool af at night with the dotted minute hand.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dieselk

Have a nice week-end 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ4YpfsqWJM/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cahanc

nseries73 said:


> #wotd #saturday #seiko 🟢
> 
> View attachment 15975899
> 
> 
> View attachment 15975900


This is the relatively new model correct? Its beautiful, how does it wear?


----------



## Darlinboy

16710 - HAGD All!


----------



## stetz




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## R_P_C

Not wearing tonight, only carrying


----------



## MrZoSo

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

Rain shmain, I'm still gonna grill


----------



## rlpjwright

16750, 1984...


----------



## phubbard

Vaer a5 Ceremony. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aikidosan

Esdee Mille Metri
















Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Newly received from repair Grand Seiko and the GO on newly received hirsch Robby.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## nseries73

Cahanc said:


> This is the relatively new model correct? Its beautiful, how does it wear?


Yup it's a 2020 model with 11.7mm thickness and 48.5mm lug 2 lug distance. The lugs curves good enough such that the watch sits comfortably on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## TheCowWatcher

1950s Enicar Ultrasonic back from a proper service.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

Vilhelm Talos&#8230;.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park Multichron Pilot










Richard


----------



## naganaga

Bonus Day 7 of 6 of Kohinoor theme with this HMT Kohinoor salmon/pink mod.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## emrsev

Sunny Sunday at the beach
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

o/


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zt0wnsend

Independence Day NATO on the Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner

Un-boxed today. Loving it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy 4th of July 
God Bless The USA


----------



## wheelbuilder

Gen 1 OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Happy independence day USA! And to my British friends, happy insurrection day lol.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Nikrnic

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

"Happy 4th of July"


----------



## M.I.

HAPPY 4th!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TatsNGuns

Happy 4th , long gone are the days of rebellion simply over tea taxes and warrantless home searches .... 























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Excelsior Park, EP 40-68










Richard


----------



## naganaga

Day 1 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster with Roman numeral hour markers and brushed sunburst steel dial.

I was thinking about the many obvious strap monsters in my collection, like the anthracite turtle, or the black samurai, or the marlin Duro 200, and closer home, many of the black or white HMTs. Decided to make it a challenge, pick something more classical looking, with Roman markers and decorated counterbalance and applied elements on the dial.

Today, on a pull up light brown strap from Ajwain Watches, the strap is thick but supple, super comfortable, and the quick release pins make it easy and convenient for changing!
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Colombia




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

The Longines 180th Anniversary Column-Wheel Single Push-Piece Chronograph. Say that name ten times fast.


----------



## wheelbuilder

Again.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## redSLED

It's a brought-no-lunch-to-work Monday


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## TheHun

Flieger


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## pfisto22

Taking the Damasko out for a walk on a sailcloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Lazy day today


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday and today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


Phenomenal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Day 2 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on an exotic leather strap in light caramel. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn 103 Valjoux 726










Richard


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII today


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Sugman




----------



## BadMedicine

Casio G-Shock G-9010 case with module from G-9000-3V









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival: Archimede Outdoor 41, on a Eulit perlon.

41mm, hardened steel, anti-magnetic case, 200m water resistance, heat-blued second hand.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## DiverBob

Sized and ready to go


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## Sugman

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 15981941


I'm kinda diggin' the retro/future vibe. I may be showing my ignorance, but what is it?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Fergfour

Sugman said:


> I'm kinda diggin' the retro/future vibe. I may be showing my ignorance, but what is it?


It's a Ventura Zeta. 
More pics here: Special Ventura digital acquired


----------



## househalfman




----------



## hmf_001




----------



## wheelbuilder

#36 of 50.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BigAl60613




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Feel free to check out and subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ-9Hdgqx_U/


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## redSLED




----------



## JohnGo

Certina DS Powermatic 80









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

1926


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Afternoon switch.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## neilziesing

Omega Speedmaster FOIS and custom 1Oz. Silver Apollo 11 ring by @cutofjib on Instagram.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## naganaga

Day 3 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a stained cork strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Sinn 903 Valjoux 7740










Richard


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

UBoat Doppiotempo&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## sjb3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Longines Big Eye Chrono in titanium with petrol blue dial  Longines is a killer value in the Swiss watch world imho


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

New to me this week.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday folks😀😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Nov. 1972 SpeedTimer 6139-8020


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Feel feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRBdU1AqaKu/


----------



## Evil Minion

Seemed like a field watch kind of day


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## naganaga

Day 4 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on an exotic strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## zevon

Hi
Tutima Military










Richard


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #seiko #diver 🤎


----------



## jovani




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DenverWatches

Too big?


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Crowny

Seiko Marinemaster 300m


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sickondivers

#OysterPerpetual


----------



## andsan




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadMedicine

Casio G-Shock GW-9000A "Five Eyes" Mulit Band 5 Atomic Solar Mudman today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Speedy B

usclassic said:


> View attachment 15986803
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986804
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986808
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986809
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986810
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986812
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986814


What is that? Reminds me of Unimatic or something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist

My last new piece for a while...


----------



## Mr Auto

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## usclassic

Speedy B said:


> What is that? Reminds me of Unimatic or something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RZE Endeavor


----------



## yinzburgher

A new 24mm canvas strap squeezed into the 23mm lugs of the Citizen Grand Touring. And by "new", I mean that I bought the strap specifically for this watch in August of 2018 and I finally got around to pairing them up today. 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## naganaga

Day 5 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a brick red vegan strap.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Sinn Decimal










Richard


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

I'm liking the new casual fridays we have at work....


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Love this one


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman

As tough as they come...


----------



## BadMedicine

Casio G-Shock GW9010 Multiband 6 Atomic Solar Mudman module in a Army Green G9000-3 case and band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## sleepyhead123

My summer novel this year.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Seiko Friday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cahanc

Watch Beginner said:


> View attachment 15985485


Great watch.


----------



## fish70




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook Skindiver on their tropic strap, which is really nice 
let's get this weekend started


----------



## soufiane

Green Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

I'm kinda blue, myself 😁


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## ZM-73

Vario 1918 Trench Watch


----------



## naganaga

Day 6 of Strap Monster theme week with a contemporary Titoni Airmaster on a black exotic strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Vintage Junghans Bundeswehr










Richard


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## k206

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## nseries73

#weekend #wotd #titan 🛩


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JonS1967

From yesterday.









And to start the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver this morning


----------



## c3p0




----------



## wheelbuilder

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner

Some people keep telling me not to wear my cheaper watches anymore, but you got to wear what you like. People outside this hobby don't understand that there is more to life than just rolex or omega!!!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Colombia




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Fun Saturday combo


----------



## Sir Thomas

Always a good day when the speedy comes out.


----------



## JonS1967

Switched to this for a sushi lunch out with the family. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## usclassic

After 48 hours on wrist with two hours of yard work, check, shower, check, bang into wooden door jamb check... still looks like new. UltraHex check.....


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just some random micro.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Blue skies and tailwinds on a lovely Saturday night&#8230;(0ops didn't change the date)


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Pelagos blue?


----------



## Kakofonyx

Zodiac&#8230;.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## JonS1967

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just some random micro.
> 
> View attachment 15990736


That's a pretty special micro. Very nice indeed. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

JonS1967 said:


> That's a pretty special micro. Very nice indeed. What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a very high opinion of Minase. You can see below for more. They are the best finished watches in the sub 10k range, and can hang easily with some that are above. At their price, nothing comes close.









🗾🔰 Minase Owners Thread 🔰🗾
 






www.watchuseek.com












Last Watch of the Year, Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition...


Got a special watch for the last watch of the year. The Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition 15 Years. I actually ordered this way back in mid November, but I didn't get it until early December since they needed to hand make a long strap for me. It was worth the wait. I hesitated to consider the...




www.watchuseek.com












Minase Divido Review


So this is my first real "review" here. I'm choosing to do this because 1) I quite like this watch and 2) Minase as a brand is quite unknown here. In fact it wasn't easy finding a lot of information about the brand. It was a brand I was very vaguely aware of (don't ask me from where, I can't...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## naganaga

A vintage watch for this Sunday - an elegant lucky calendar Orient.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Just in today:


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #casioak 🔴


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## eblackmo

My mate bought this ramp for his teenage kids. We try and re live our youth.  My mate was one of the most hardcore downhill skate boarders in WA. He was regularly going in excess of 90kmh on a long board. With traffic.

Yeah I know. Who cares. But his kids are growing up with some rad parents and their parents friends. We are a relaxed bunch.  It's about having the best time that you can. Especially while you are young and nothing is serious or set in stone.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Doxa Sub 200 T.graph for summer.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jkpa




----------



## fiskadoro

SLA017


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## JonS1967

sleepyhead123 said:


> I have a very high opinion of Minase. You can see below for more. They are the best finished watches in the sub 10k range, and can hang easily with some that are above. At their price, nothing comes close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🗾🔰 Minase Owners Thread 🔰🗾
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Watch of the Year, Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition...
> 
> 
> Got a special watch for the last watch of the year. The Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition 15 Years. I actually ordered this way back in mid November, but I didn't get it until early December since they needed to hand make a long strap for me. It was worth the wait. I hesitated to consider the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minase Divido Review
> 
> 
> So this is my first real "review" here. I'm choosing to do this because 1) I quite like this watch and 2) Minase as a brand is quite unknown here. In fact it wasn't easy finding a lot of information about the brand. It was a brand I was very vaguely aware of (don't ask me from where, I can't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thanks for sharing the review post. I'll check it out. I've read other very favorable reviews on the brand as well. Congratulations on your beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

georgegervin44 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never noticed the texture in the color before. Great pic to capture that. Nice


----------



## wheelbuilder

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JohnGo

Ball Marvelight.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## westlake




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star unicorn ?

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRM54L7qt83/


----------



## monza06




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been forgot to post earlier, I've been wearing the orange SCURFA DiverOne all day 
May switch soon for dinner though 


















Congratulations Italy


----------



## gshock626




----------



## bunnswatch

114060 on a suede strap from @Delugs


----------



## naganaga

Day 1 of 5 of the deskdiver theme with this "baby' ice monster this Monday. 
.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## TatsNGuns

41Mets said:


> Pelagos blue?


I refer to it as " F!#k You Blue " it has the power to immediately either woo the natural civilian audiences or to repel them into a fetal position. So its FUB...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Zenith A.Cairelli










Richard


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## jeronimocg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## catsteeth

After 7 days with the CW Bronze, I think I'll wear this beauty for a few days.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## eblackmo

41Mets said:


>


Gorgeous.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheverian

Had to turn the lights off for this one. Grand Seiko SBGJ237.


----------



## 41Mets

eblackmo said:


> Gorgeous.


Thank you! I don't love it as much as this one but it's amazing in its own right!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn U50 in San Clemente CA


----------



## usclassic




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## watchmenottv

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15928008


Hey Bob would u mind telling me what kind of strap this is?


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## DiverBob

watchmenottv said:


> Hey Bob would u mind telling me what kind of strap this is?


Hey Buddy, it's a Bonetto Cinturini 295 rubber strap


----------



## Joseph68

Suunto 7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JLittle




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Switching it to the speedy for tomorrow's house closing signing. Have a great evening all.










Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

She's older than my kids.


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Day 2 of 5 of the #deskdiver theme with my "sea urchin" this Tuesday









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcp123

Another smorgasbord day...my gold tone Casio calculator watch to go and pick up some booze. My all-resin black Casio World Time to do AC diagnostic work on my car. And I saw that my poor Ray II had run the mainspring down for the first time since I got it, so I wound it up and tossed it back onto the steel. I really haven't had it in on the bracelet since I got it.










No "today" pics of the Casios because they're Casios. Fun toys, not show-off pieces.


----------



## zevon

Hi
Girard Perregaux Olimpico 9227










Richard


----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

it was going to be this.....









but I decided on this.....


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Porky4774

Aristo Titanium, it was delivered last night!


----------



## nagena

BEN


----------



## nseries73

#wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## LP49

From 1964










Reincarnated 50 years later (albeit a GMT!)


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException

Ocean Star Back Wave. Picture spoiled by 1 spec of dust...









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pichi826

124060


----------



## Tanjecterly

Helson and tropic strap seem to be a good combination on a hot day.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega vintage Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## jovani




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## SCD

Hamilton Intra-matic Chrono Auto panda


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Bnan




----------



## jkpa




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jah

My first Speedy Tuesday was a doozy! Rushed my son to the ER today with breathing issues. Used it to time the Er stay


----------



## Squirrelly

Very recent Hamilton purchase is fast becoming a wrist favorite. I typically rotate watches about daily but I've worn this one every day since receipt in the mail on Friday the 9th.


----------



## TatsNGuns

.... the crafterblue FUB blue fits the monochrome BB like a glove..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## redSLED




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

jah said:


> My first Speedy Tuesday was a doozy! Rushed my son to the ER today with breathing issues. Used it to time the Er stay
> 
> View attachment 15996542


Sheesh, hope he is ok.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## yadel




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Orisginal

The unidink. And no, I won't be listing in sales for 50% markup unlike some unscrupulous "collectors".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Orisginal said:


> The unidink. And no, I won't be listing in sales for 50% markup unlike some unscrupulous "collectors".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that one posted .. is that the mark up on it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

TatsNGuns said:


> I saw that one posted .. is that the mark up on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Eh, more like 30-40%. Didn't do the math before posting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Day 3 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my "bottle cap" this hump day. 
.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## ZM-73

jah said:


> My first Speedy Tuesday was a doozy! Rushed my son to the ER today with breathing issues. Used it to time the Er stay


Hope all is fine


----------



## TatsNGuns

Orisginal said:


> Eh, more like 30-40%. Didn't do the math before posting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudsonj

Wrist right now....


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## nseries73

Hand Cranker for the day #wotd #titan #tandem


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sci

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth

Still with the GS. On leather today.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Jeep99dad

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 15996163


Beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today

Batman vs. the bug


----------



## andsan




----------



## Rammus




----------



## jah

Cahanc said:


> Sheesh, hope he is ok.





ZM-73 said:


> Hope all is fine


Thanks guys, seems to be a nasty case of the croup, or "RSV" He is getting better but it was scary!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Loneguitar




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #AquaTerra 







*


----------



## watchmenottv

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15997839


Just ordered this, gorgeous watch. How do you like it?


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## DiverBob

BREW Retromatic


----------



## red1108nyc

Tritium light cream Polar


----------



## gmads




----------



## TatsNGuns

This arrived today totally by accident. Greyish blue or Blueish Grey hmmmmm





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Baltic Limited Edition 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRUzKkFLwIq/


----------



## ZM-73

jah said:


> Thanks guys, seems to be a nasty case of the croup, or "RSV" He is getting better but it was scary!


Glad to hear he's ok!


----------



## Cahanc

Eco Drive Lume


----------



## Cahanc

ZM-73 said:


> Glad to hear he's ok!


I have had two kids and each had croup at some point, it sounds horrendous but treatable. Glad he's better.


----------



## naganaga

Day 4 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my "dressKX" this Thursday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

H2O Kalmar 2 with 12mm domed sapphire crystal&#8230;.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ottone




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## pichi826




----------



## LP49




----------



## Loneguitar




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Shropshirelad




----------



## andsan




----------



## Earthbound

Liked the light and shadows in this pic. Captures the dial well and the sandwich dial becomes very apparent.


----------



## pichi826

SRP773


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the Batman on the wrist today


----------



## Calumets




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## redSLED




----------



## catsteeth

Still with GS. Leather twin-stitch strap (vintage Rolex style) today.


----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm in the mood for reading a novel right now so I'm looking at this today.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## afechete




----------



## usclassic




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## redSLED

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16000579
> View attachment 16000580
> View attachment 16000581
> View attachment 16000582
> View attachment 16000584
> View attachment 16000585
> View attachment 16000586


My current favourite of all Seiko divers, what a beauty!


----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

redSLED said:


> My current favourite of all Seiko divers, what a beauty!





redSLED said:


> My current favourite of all Seiko divers, what a beauty!


Thanks! Funny you say that, there's a reason I created a thread and wrote a small review on it, it's my favorite also, and would be the one of my Seiko's I would keep over many that have come and gone. Cheers!








***Official SLA039 Thread***


There have been very few watches that I have come across which evoke emotion every time I gaze at it like the SLA039. This horological monobloc masterpiece is in my (subjective) opinion is up there with one of the best quintessential divers I have come across. Yes I know that's probably an...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## naganaga

Day 5 of 5 of the desk diver theme with my Seiko "fifty fathoms", or should I say 57 fathoms (snzh57), this Friday. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Promaster


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth

Gone summer today, day 5 with the GS


----------



## catsteeth

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a brand I keep looking at. I keep drooling around their website. 
Beautiful.


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Hi,

Since yesterday, I'm having issues posting photos. I'm getting the error 'The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension'. I've already cleared my cache and cookies but still to no avail. Anyone knows about this and how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRYlL3cqEqi/


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## LP49

Same as yesterday--a first!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub today


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a run of the mill watch.


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO "Pepsi" Samurai SRPB53J1 on Hexad bracelet


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## afechete




----------



## 41Mets

One this morning and one tonight


----------



## swissra




----------



## Sauerkraut

Quick shot between rounds of daddy mountain. Mid 60's Vantage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## mtbluger

I'm not sure yet if this combo works but trying it out this eve.


----------



## catsteeth

Jeep99dad said:


> Sub today


Easily my favourite Rolex (followed closely by the batman, which I believe you've got as well).
Way before I got into all this lunacy I'd seen pictures of the Kermit. I didn't know what it was called, wasn't even particularly aware of Rolex, except they were expensive. Maybe as much as £500... I didn't know about watches.
But what I did know, was that the green and black colour scheme was the coolest thing I'd ever seen.
Beautiful. Especially these new 41mm ones. I'm _green_ with jealousy...


----------



## Jeep99dad

catsteeth said:


> Easily my favourite Rolex (followed closely by the batman, which I believe you've got as well).
> Way before I got into all this lunacy I'd seen pictures of the Kermit. I didn't know what it was called, wasn't even particularly aware of Rolex, except they were expensive. Maybe as much as £500... I didn't know about watches.
> But what I did know, was that the green and black colour scheme was the coolest thing I'd ever seen.
> Beautiful. Especially these new 41mm ones. I'm _green_ with jealousy...


Thanks for the kind words. I do think Rolex have something special with the green bezel black dial sub. Not too much green, just right  I love the orignal 5-digit Kermit. They go for quite a lot these days. The Batman is quite stunning in its own way too. I love that blue and the fact it's the first of its kind rather than a new modern version of an old GMT model like the Pepsi. It stands on its own. I honestly don't know which I prefer of the two.  it changes.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Wearing a custom-made watch built from the ground up around a Miyota 9015 for me by Vikram Narula / Ajwain Watches 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nseries73

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## boutsk




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Into basic two handers today.


----------



## zoran

IWC Portuguese


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today on a rubber nato

Gonna head to the AD later to see what rubber straps they have in stock for this one before we go on our beach vaca


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Vintage hi-beat


----------



## TimeDilation

Steinhart Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## TatsNGuns

... my son getting in on the wristie shots lol.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

LP49 said:


> View attachment 15999939


Its shame it just doesn't have more information on that dial and outer bezel lol

So am I right in thinking you could track 4 or 5 time zones ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## atcq




----------



## cmann_97

New strap for the SOA 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Lunch time with my most trusted watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Porky4774

I spent all my money on the Bacardi and Montechristo so I'm stuck with the Aristo haha!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bought a New strap for my 973 this afternoon


----------



## TheHun

Shack change


----------



## wkw

catsteeth said:


> That's a brand I keep looking at. I keep drooling around their website.
> Beautiful.


Thanks.

It is very well built. I highly recommend Dekla for the money and the variety of customization.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon

41Mets said:


>


See that's art, some watches don't look good I think with a sleeve this combo&#8230;. Pure connection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

sgrysdon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scott................that's fabulous !!


----------



## naganaga

This elegant vintage Edox slim look for a laid-back Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur's Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## nseries73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## Dieselk

My new aquastar 😍😍😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRdtAWIqKcV/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## BigEd

This combination all weekend


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## TimeDilation

Seiko Presage SRPD39J1 Zen Garden


----------



## sickondivers

*#OysterPerpetual #ROLEX







*


----------



## 41Mets

Down to Asbury Park today


----------



## redSLED




----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JLittle




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Sauerkraut

Dinner time with the Aquis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SRPE69/SBSA059


----------



## naganaga

This Longines Hydroconquest 39mm for Blue Monday of quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Quiet morning


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jhdscript

*Bell & Ross GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## LP49

From 57 years ago.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badiker

Airman 18


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## watchmenottv

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15997839


What kind of bracelet is this?


----------



## FBMJ

My watch for lazy days.


----------



## Sauerkraut

Lunch with my buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch

Dan Henry 1970


----------



## Colombia




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeco

Why do I only see the dust when it's too late?


----------



## El-Duderino




----------



## DiverBob

Feeling a bit inspired at 2am by the retro sheen on this Omega Image below, I decided to a polish my Brew Retromatic.

(Google Image)









DB aka Martin SHEEN


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie today


----------



## LP49

Today's a very basic day!


----------



## Bnan




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Morency79




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wild nature shots ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA21


----------



## cee77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Haven't taken this off for over a week.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Alliance Sports Chrono for chrono Tuesday as part of quartz week 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67

Mine:










My other half:


----------



## jovani




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A on DrunkArtStraps Canvas


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## 41Mets

Up to New England for a short vacation. Took the Triton.


----------



## Sugman

A new addition...


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## TimeDilation

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Doxa 300T in Coronado CA


----------



## Dieselk

I love this watch case. Great things can be found in vintage watches market.

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRjmtwQKSwD/


----------



## K42

Still enjoying the 39mm Conquest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowny

Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## webster126

Newest arrival (as in today)


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Triggered!


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling 817










Richard


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante




----------



## FordHammie

3rd time is a charm & an icon worthy of mention, next to Rolex...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## AbsoluteMustard




----------



## eldasher

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Now that's some great coffee for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Sea Wolf
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## yk101

This one again


----------



## sickondivers

*G-Shock #Square







*


----------



## JLittle

Just got my first Speedy today.


----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## yadel




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 for the evening

I reaally like this one a lot


----------



## naganaga

For digihumpday wearing the full metal square G-Shock for quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

His n hers.


----------



## eldasher

JLittle said:


> View attachment 16011415
> 
> Just got my first Speedy today.


Congrats! Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## jovani




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## jkpa




----------



## andsan




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49

From the book cover.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iddaka




----------



## Crowny

Spb149


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

SPB053J


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## DiverBob

Brew Retromatic w/ fully polished case.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on OP rubber again


----------



## garydusa

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## redSLED




----------



## eob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Styles Bitchley

V.I.P. Memosail in honour of Laser designer Bruce Kirby, who died earlier this week.


----------



## rlpjwright

16750 -1984 😀 set on GMT time ....


----------



## gshock626

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Timex Thursday! This Timex Waterbury Quartz Chronograph for quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Pontvs Acheron&#8230;.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Crowny

Steinhart OVM 42mm


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka




----------



## laplumej01

Putting a shed together today, so decided to dust this one off for today's project. Have a great one all.

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## France & Kid

39mm Longines HydroConquest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## France & Kid

AND Apple Watch on the right hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 41Mets

Visiting BU with my sister and niece


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Morency79

I chose the Bertucci A-4T Super Yankee for vacation duty.


----------



## redSLED




----------



## garydusa

ARMIDA A1 "right now"


----------



## DarthVedder




----------



## GSgrant




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TimeDilation

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic Silver


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sauerkraut

With the speedy at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon

Hi
Breitling 765 CP










Richard


----------



## Fledaron

Deepseahunter


----------



## Slowphiveo

Evening switcheroo to the SRPD21.


----------



## nwlaznik

I'm digging this strap on the Unimatic


----------



## LP49




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday! This bright, legible Alpina Startimer quartz for freestyle Friday in the quartz week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowny

Maranez Samui (v2)


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## GenerasianA

Nomos with some straps from FinWatchStraps - Handmade in Finland

The straps feel great to wear and bring a new feel to my NOMOS Orion Weiss. It's kind of hard to find straps that are 17mm so I went custom and I think they turned out great. Only took 10 days to get to me which was very impressive as I had them do a couple custom things such as add quick release spring bars (which are a godsend).


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## catsteeth

I can't decide whether I like this shark mesh or not..


----------



## drdas007

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Veeflys

Tag Heuer Link.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Dieselk

One of the best red dial watches I think 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRqyxCcqxp5/


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## catspispenguins

Favre leuba vintage


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## usclassic




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JLS36

Seiko gets the nod









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RLSL




----------



## BumperX

Got this last week and it has been on my wrist since. Bought this for the sake of having a beater and so far its holding up. The watch is made of lower grade Ti and it barely feels like I'm wearing a watch. Been working on the motorcycle this week and usually let my wrists go bear when I know there will be some breakaway torquing to be done. Honestly, I forgot I was wearing it until I banged it a few times on the bike after freeing a bolt loose. Took a look afterwards and no damage!!!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## garydusa

"In a Van&#8230;"


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this lovely vintage Seiko Quartz for Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## TatsNGuns

.. the chicks dig whatever I wear 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Batman


You high brow you ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

France & Kid said:


> AND Apple Watch on the right hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## LP49




----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 1165dvd

Running watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## usclassic




----------



## catspispenguins

The Big Papi:


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-N981U1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_b2

HKED

Instagram: wristwatchwatch










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Falizadeh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

nuther day, nuther DOXA..


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## JonS1967

From yesterday&#8230; was so busy I forgot to post. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mich.g.pan

It's a Seiko Solar day....


----------



## JayV007

'789k1 !!!!


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## swissra




----------



## jascolli




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sleepyhead123

Nothing like alcohol first thing in the morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Road trip to FL


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DVR

SeaQ at the beach, evening walk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Kaventsmann Boxfish&#8230;.


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Manta ray turtle
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This bright Citizen Automatic field/explorer style watch for this rare sunny Sunday morning during the monsoon.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nseries73

#wotd #citizen #blue









#lumelovers


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mauiman50

Ecozilla









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JayV007

March, 91 "J"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## johncomer




----------



## andsan




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

It's a Seiko Orange Baby Monster Day....


----------



## 41Mets

Back from vacation and Gs yesterday and GO today


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## usclassic




----------



## liwang22

PAM112 debating on going down to the pool or not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

JENNY "caribbean 300" (50th Anniversary Re-edition)


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Falizadeh

59yukon01 said:


>


This picture needed to be about 2 inches higher if you know what I mean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Falizadeh said:


> This picture needed to be about 2 inches higher if you know what I mean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What.... Isn't the watch in focus enough.


----------



## Falizadeh

59yukon01 said:


> What.... Isn't the watch in focus enough.


It was a jk but it was meant to say the focus should have been in the top left corner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## Duffymcpatzer

Swatch SISTEM51 HODINKEE SUMMER EDITION

My go to pool watch for Summer 2021.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## 59yukon01

Falizadeh said:


> It was a jk but it was meant to say the focus should have been in the top left corner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you meant it as a joke That's why I had the little winky emoji.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Nightlum doing its thing.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hoffman Racing 40


----------



## catsteeth

I keep double-taking how good looking I find this watch. It's become a real favourite of mine.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Perseverence

I get that some might disagree with calling a Garmin a watch in the classical sense, but it was my choice for the Mud Run.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

Perseverence said:


> I get that some might disagree with calling a Garmin a watch in the classical sense, but it was my choice for the Mud Run.
> 
> View attachment 16021091


Was it a mud eating contest or a mud running challenge 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins

Lay back relax and do it for crown and country:


----------



## weklund




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jascolli

I reached in the handy dandy watch drawer and grabbed the Seiko "Marine Master" SLA023 today. It's a really gem.


----------



## Yeti1964

Blue Monday









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## ClearlyJammed




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## websturr




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 at the beach  today


----------



## Falizadeh

Timascus


----------



## sleepyhead123

It's back into the grind. No more playing around. Time to be professional.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TatsNGuns

Uncle seiko package arrived today so I'll say I'm wearing the turtle for today.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh

TatsNGuns said:


> Uncle seiko package arrived today so I'll say I'm wearing the turtle for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Awesome strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Zeno on VAER bracelet


----------



## Bnan




----------



## sickondivers

*BERNHARDT #GMT 







*


----------



## LP49




----------



## TatsNGuns

Falizadeh said:


> Awesome strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks , their tattooed strap line. Super comfy cozy and strong so I'm stoked.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Monster


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## swissra




----------



## carlhaluss

Monday evening vintage vibes!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JapanJames




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## emrsev

Khaki Day









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jah

43mm Big Pilot


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## fish70

Guinand Series 40


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## carlhaluss

jah said:


> 43mm Big Pilot
> 
> View attachment 16023316


Congratulations! I absolutely love this watch. It is the exact model I have dreamed of for years. I kept putting off getting a BP, and I am glad I did!


----------



## carlhaluss

Great way to start the day!


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Nivada Grenchen White Pacman on ADPT NATO.


----------



## Flash-BCR

Bertucci A-4T super Yankee


----------



## Falizadeh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## Robert999




----------



## househalfman




----------



## 41Mets

Evening


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffymcpatzer

Boom! So much love for this watch









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## 41Mets

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Large ring!


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## DarthVedder




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

007


----------



## soufiane

Blue day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tro_jan

Going the German route today










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## andsan




----------



## usclassic

Really liking this combo...


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Going with the old Seamaster for the week.


----------



## LP49

Hail to the Chief!


----------



## Jetrider

Hesalite sandwich on a real deal 1970's Phoenix strap


----------



## nseries73




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Relo60

Wednesday cheers 😁😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## websturr




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## yadel

View attachment 16026622


----------



## soufiane

Digital day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadel




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## jkpa




----------



## redSLED




----------



## LP49

From the book cover.


----------



## Earthbound

I will be wearing the new purchase for a few days for sure. Will change up the straps occasionally. 








Pardon the super white feet and hideous toes!


----------



## Earthbound

yadel said:


> View attachment 16026629
> View attachment 16026632


That bezel edge is awesome. Very rugged looking. Looks like it could be used for as a weapon! Love it


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SMP







*


----------



## supawabb




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

For more content, feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CR6mrBkLWPo/


----------



## househalfman




----------



## elprimero1403




----------



## Perseverence

Trintec Zulu. I bought it as a way to fondly remember my days in the Herc.


----------



## andsan




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## 59yukon01

Again until the weekend.......


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cahanc

Farer Hecla Titanium on Dalugs black matte gator.


----------



## Badiker

Luch 2209


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## merl

Burger today









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-N986B met Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49

It's a double day today!


----------



## 41Mets

Just a green watch on a green sculpture


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## andsan




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## meking

Perseverence said:


> I get that some might disagree with calling a Garmin a watch in the classical sense, but it was my choice for the Mud Run.
> 
> View attachment 16021091


Is that the Instinct? Also, nice job on the Mud Run! I bet it was a blast.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## ateebtk

Spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Beach time


----------



## DiverBob

Switch to Bulova


----------



## Redwing

[URL=https://postimg.cc/G87xDYNm]


----------



## atlbbqguy

41Mets said:


> Just a green watch on a green sculpture


One of these days, I'm going to see someone taking photos of their watch and say, aren't you xxxxx username? Love the creativity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Duffymcpatzer

Watch-ception!

Rocking my CFB Patravi EvoTec Calendar (while admiring my Bulgari Octo Solotempo)

This is the first CFB A1000 series movement watch in a round case. Introduced in 2009, the A1000 movements are the first CFB in house calibers and the first serially produced peripheral rotor in history. Citizen kind of tried with the Jet in the 60s and Patek had a run with the limited Cal. 350 which was widely panned as unreliable. (Though honestly on my collect list, lol.)









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

Happy Friday with the Glycine Airman.


----------



## Falizadeh

TRON!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## 41Mets

atlbbqguy said:


> One of these days, I'm going to see someone taking photos of their watch and say, aren't you xxxxx username? Love the creativity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think sometimes, though it's so incredibly unlikely, that someone in a watch store will notice my tattoo and recognize me. So far no one. I think if I had stayed or gone on a different day to the worn and wound pop up shop that may have happened.

Although certainly there must've been people who saw me putting the watch on the roof of the sculpture and taking pictures and wondered, "what the hell is that guy doing?"

Thanks!


----------



## Slowbro

Just picked up this vintage Longines Conquest Ti for an absolute steal via a local buy and sell.


----------



## Perseverence

meking said:


> Is that the Instinct? Also, nice job on the Mud Run! I bet it was a blast.


It is, and thank you! We would have gone for a second round if we weren't with the kids.


----------



## Perseverence

Old school Bulova on a new school strap.


----------



## cmann_97

Tag Formula 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the sub for dinner out with the fam

















Even had my Hawaiian Shirt on


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slam_affiche

Sinn 104









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## eddieo396

Mercer airfoil sadly a now defunct micro brand


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cmann_97

Tag Formula 1 for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Marathon









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

wheelbuilder said:


> Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I love that deep dish dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Slam_affiche said:


> Sinn 104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Such a great dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Sub41 LV as I nurse my sunburned back  so I can get back out there 
Have a great day


----------



## LP49

From my sophomore year in high school. Hint--Lyndon Johnson was the US President.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## swissra




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Cold beer and cool watches = nice Saturday night


----------



## AUTOmaniak

1972


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JLS36

Tissot









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr

Snowflake  on the last day in July.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Took the picture earlier today and completely forgot to post it.


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## pichi826

124060 with Artem strap.


----------



## ateebtk

Spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Visconti Abyssus Pro Dive 3000&#8230;.


----------



## tro_jan

Anthracite Turtle on a slow Sunday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011

Been back to Longines having its internals rearranged after I dropped it ?

But now it's back and looking stunning.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## naganaga

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## RSDA




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristiaanDN




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Gen 1 OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke

FORTIS Cosmonaut









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh

Titanium Citizen


----------



## Colombia




----------



## cmann_97

MrZeke said:


> FORTIS Cosmonaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Fortis watches are so underrated IMO
Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Falizadeh said:


> Titanium Citizen


That is my favorite Citi watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec for Sunday night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## swissra




----------



## jkpa




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## TheHun

SM


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II for a beach day today


----------



## catsteeth

This for a few days I think.


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk

Back on the bracelet









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EverlastingTime

Seiko Samurai Manta Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## naganaga

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BevisFrondFan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## catspispenguins

A Brite:


----------



## jovani




----------



## jkpa




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49

Follow the leader!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## t minus

Beautiful shot.


Sugman said:


> View attachment 16034713


----------



## t minus

Excellent photos of an icon (IMHO) watch. Did the pip patina?


naganaga said:


> Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

I am wearing my GWF-D1000 this beautiful morning.


----------



## naganaga

t minus said:


> Excellent photos of an icon (IMHO) watch. Did the pip patina?


Thank you! Yes, the pip has patinated, but very visible in darkness, but less so than the markers and hands.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## redSLED




----------



## sleepyhead123

Going for a dive watch today.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Oris on Strapsco


----------



## t minus

Switching up to my Citizen 3-hander with date:


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Still with the Sub41 LV as I nurse my sunburned back  so I can get back out there
> Have a great day


Looks WAY WAY WAY to large ... I'll take it off your hands.. you are welcome !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TatsNGuns said:


> Looks WAY WAY WAY to large ... I'll take it off your hands.. you are welcome !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh man. So kind of you. I would not want you to make such a big sacrifice but I do appreciate the offer


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Oh man. So kind of you. I would not want you to make such a big sacrifice but I do appreciate the offer


No , no , knowing how humble you are I must insist... just hand it over , I'll find some 34.3 mm watch and I may even throw in a few extra straps just cause as humble as you are is as giving as I, me , myself are ( is ) hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

TB at the pool









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yay or nay?

I've decided the answer for me, but what's the answer for you?


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Tuna Tuesday! Day 2 of the proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## ZM-73

Daily Driver MKII


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Nevets750

Crepas Tactico TC-2









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling today.


----------



## jhdscript

*Tsar Bomba Chronographe* for today

*


  




*


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## tro_jan

SARB017 Alpinist on its model-designated D3A7AB bracelet, which is also designed to fit the SARB065



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Falizadeh

Bullhead 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng

Yema GMT Bronze


----------



## ronie88




----------



## Sugman

It's been about 2 months since I've worn this one.


----------



## LP49




----------



## K42

Still going with the Airman. Really like this new version with the dome sapphire.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Derwatch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## TatsNGuns

....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## catsteeth

Still with my SBGV 207. Even after nearly six months of ownership I keep staring at it and marvelling at all the lovely reflections. It just so wearable, and constantly draws my eyes.
Also after six months it's gained exactly 1 sec.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

'76 Citizen Chronograph 67-9038 on Forstner beads of rice.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## savedbythebell

B again today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jovani

SEIKO 6309-7049 and Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV today


----------



## 41Mets

Is it too big on my wrist?


----------



## zengineer

41Mets said:


> Is it too big on my wrist?


Salvation Army store?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

zengineer said:


> Salvation Army store?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


An antique and crap store


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk

Seiko SPB213

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## Tanjecterly




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Turtle Thursday! This lovely sunburst anthracite turtle from Seiko for day 4 of proper Seiko Diver's.

My most frequently worn watch of last year, dethroned by the quartz Longines HC this year (only because of the size, 39mm).

The dial is brilliant, transitioning from light ash to dark grey in a moment, and the neutral monochromatic implementation means it can remain low key on the wrist and a big strap monster. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Medusa II&#8230;.

"Do not look directly into her eyes!", the myth warned. But dare you resist this bronze beauty?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Vaccination day buddy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

True GMT, sculpted dial, great finishing&#8230;.Seiko has done an exceptional job with these new Sharp Edge GMT's


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Frossty

Straton Speciale Automatic on Rapido leather strap. Pocket shot.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## dsquared24




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## sleepyhead123

Something . . . different . . .


----------



## TheHun

SM


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

my favorite!
my pam gmt


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## tro_jan

Morning coffee with a triple-stamped 7002-7009 on Y035 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Luminox 1820









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## naganaga

Flashback Friday! This battle-scarred SKX, the modern everyman diver for Day 5 of my Seiko proper Diver's week. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Earl Grey

And another SKX (173)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

Oris 65 on Diaboliq


----------



## warsh

I really love the original Lorier Falcon. Green waffle dial, long indices, all that gilt, great distortion from the plexi&#8230;. There's a lot to like!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## nseries73




----------



## andsan




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II for our last day at the beach


----------



## eldasher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

Love this thing...


----------



## andsan




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## 41Mets

Much prefer this to the blue

And then a lunch shot partial lume of mr. triton


----------



## Jetrider

andsan said:


> View attachment 16043039


WOW! Great piece 🤩👍


----------



## monza06




----------



## franco60

JLC Deep Sea Alarm









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001


----------



## catspispenguins

Pierce


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## naganaga

Samurai Saturday! Wearing my only 'standard' samurai for day 6 of my proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

SKX on DAS


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## TimeDilation

Edox Les Bémonts Automatic Chronograph in Grey/Silver


----------



## thewatchidiot

"Facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Cahanc

DA36


----------



## sleepyhead123

Had to wear these two today since they still don't add up to the usual heft of a "thin" watch nowadays. The last is these two next to the Eco Drive One.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## catsteeth

I was going to swap today, but one more day wasn't going to harm. SBGV 207 still.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tacit

deepsea03 said:


> True GMT, sculpted dial, great finishing&#8230;.Seiko has done an exceptional job with these new Sharp Edge GMT's


Damn this looks exceptional! This Asanoha dial texture will never get old.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SNDA83P1


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## naganaga

Following last Sunday's cream dial military mod, this Sunday I have the black/dark grey dial mod.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## roy.erlich36

Working from the sofa









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Timex on the beach ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSTFGXwqMNi/


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## deepsea03

tacit said:


> Damn this looks exceptional! This Asanoha dial texture will never get old.


thank you!


----------



## deepsea03

Omega Ref 135.042


----------



## LP49

Just your basic Sunday.


----------



## rickvarnadoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Blumo










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my new Gshock GBD200-2JF today


----------



## JohnM67

Still wearing this.


----------



## Morency79

If I had the white dial version of this Carnival, it could very well be my everyday wear.


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 59yukon01

Back from a day at the pool.


----------



## Slowphiveo

Took off the bracelet and replaced it with this Strapsco NATO...I think it better suits the racing chronograph style of the watch.


----------



## gmads

Out in the hot sun


----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Kakofonyx

Punisher&#8230;. Twice the pain.


----------



## allbrainsno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

NWA&#8230; the vintage Salmon RZE Valour 

These guys make such a nice yet affordable titanium watch.


----------



## catsteeth

Seamaster this week.


----------



## Cahanc

This was a self build to satisfy my craving for an explorer. Surely not. Roley but for now it'll have to do.


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Was camping in Yellowstone National Park all week with the family and zero signal most of the time. Wore my trusty Vostok on the trip. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## naganaga

The Kakori 8-Down from Ajwain Watches for this Monday. I opted for one of only 2 rose gold case versions of a total run of 100.

It's a lovely watch even without all the hints to history. A clean enamel dial, nostalgic type face, vintage-like hands.

Now to all the hints: 9 August 1925 is the day of the robbery and the 9 on the hour dial, the 8 on the name, and the 25 on the minute dial are called out in red. Further, the organization that carried it out was the Hindustan Republican Association and the letters H, R and A in Bharat are in red.

My only "Regulateur", it's a beautiful watch at a very comfortable size with great visibility despite its seemingly simple styling. A favourite!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


>


Is this your subtle way of saying you are among the peoples of islands & umbrella adorned cocktails hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Bouncing back and forth from these 3























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Somehow managed to pull some muscles in my back over the weekend.










... as long as I don't try to move around, stand, sit or lay down, it's bearable. Almost. 
Well, for a couple of seconds anyway ~


----------



## Practical Orb

just tudden around today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## savedbythebell

SuperOcean Heritage II.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## liwang22

Monday pick me up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob

GLYCINE


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the new RZE on the wrist


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

savedbythebell said:


> SuperOcean Heritage II.
> View attachment 16048136


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder




----------



## govdubspeedgo

dat new new









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973




----------



## Cahanc

Ice hardened bracelet from Long Island Watch just mounted on DA36. Ahhh.


----------



## Morency79

Took this Pegoud Fumee on a trade, this thing is awesome!


----------



## JLS36

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

Sinning on the honeymoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## vhl71

Sinn 556 homage.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Turtle Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Silverwood jump hour


----------



## TatsNGuns

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Pumpkin/orange vintage Seiko Chronograph for day 1 of independence week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## savedbythebell

Looking good in the morning sun.


----------



## DiverBob

GLYCINE


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49

My book cover.


----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## Entropy89

First full day back in the office since March 2020&#8230;decided to take my SMP for a spin.


----------



## dj-76

Husky Stadium


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## househalfman




----------



## ronkatct

My Orient Maestro just arrived today. It is a blue hand and index watch. No extra text on the dial other than Orient automatic. I like it. It is +10 to 0 s per day on timegrapher depending on position. I think it goes better with a strap but I will use it with bracelet for now,


----------



## jcb272

New arrival!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem

First time out, newest addition to the collection.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Who says cheap mall brands are a bad thing?


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## jmgb

Midday espresso break


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Dieselk

Just received this Seiko aftermarket bracelet and I think it makes a good combo with my Seiko Skyliner. Do yu like it?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSZxi_YLB_V/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Teeuu

Can't seem to stay away from this for more than a day...


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk

Citizen









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

PAM510 today.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## t minus

Luminox Recon with a GMT hand and a walking speed scale:


----------



## naganaga

This elegant and almost dainty HMT Janata 'art deco' for day 2 of the Indian flag colours theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Veeflys

Small TAG Heuer Link.


----------



## deepsea03

50th Annv 300T


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Earthbound

Decided to wear this for the summer and give my others a rest. Figure out which are going to the end of summer clearance sale! Enjoying this hand winder on various straps.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cincy2

Just back from Bulgari from a full factory service.

Cincy


----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Vintage Rolex GMT Master II*

*


  




*


----------



## usclassic

Navi XL on BoR I won from Straphabit


----------



## sickondivers

*#AT #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Seriously




----------



## TatsNGuns

Fresh from the mailbox... final winning strap red rocks canvas fresh from me adding the otter wax .. now everything is waterproof.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

Cincy2 said:


> back from Bulgari from a full factory service


May I ask what the tab was for service?


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## t minus

Wearing my INOX so I don't have to worry about breaking a watch today.


----------



## t minus

Nice choice.


dsquared24 said:


> View attachment 16052669


----------



## paulie8777

Seamaster 300m Tokyo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk

Seiko spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## johare

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that shark mesh oem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## naganaga

Seiko Presage Cocktailtime Mockingbird for Day 3 of Indian Flag colours theme with Nishant Nataraj

The mockingbird is a shoo-in for any green theme, because it's so beautiful. It can transition from shimmering emerald to dark jade to onyx with a gentle turn of the wrist.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## pbubsy




----------



## justin33

Oris Aquis!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopo1

Longines - civilian version cal. 15.26, with Porcelain Dial. It was invoiced on 18 November 1939 to the company Weinstabl, which was at that time agent for Czechoslovakia.


----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV today


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Smithsj716

I can't seem to take this thing off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Goin' back to 1964!


----------



## Stanhope




----------



## 41Mets

I am wearing it-


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## dsquared24




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gregsassinator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## E4MAFIA




----------



## kz1000a2




----------



## DiverBob

DB circa 1974


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## O2AFAC67

Dava Sobel's fascinating work of non-fiction. An absolute "must read" for anyone with even a passing interest in horology and specifically chronometers...


----------



## ateebtk

Good ol seiko









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Orange HMT Kohinoor for Day 4 of the Indian flag colours theme









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olobstur

Two-tone Speedy









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

Smithsj716 said:


> I can't seem to take this thing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Take it off ... that's it , nice and slowly ohhhh yeahhhhhh"

Andrew Cuomo, 12 days to go ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

.... been a combo day..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

kz1000a2 said:


> View attachment 16054477


" land & water " ... what did they advertise as being the water depth abilities on that fella ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16054563
> View attachment 16054564
> View attachment 16054565
> View attachment 16054567
> View attachment 16054568
> View attachment 16054569


That combination is tits !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

TatsNGuns said:


> That combination is tits !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol, Thanks 😎👍🏽!


----------



## cuthbert

The original tough watch.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee

An unexpected shopping purchase yesterday. 😎


----------



## sticky

MR-G. Beautiful AND tough.


----------



## sickondivers

*#RolexOP #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Bnan




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmgb

It's been a "busy" Friday working from home.

i.e. busy changing to a nato and browsing WUS 😂


----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## Sugman




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## ateebtk

Seiko spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

1970's Ravisa


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Valour PVD
I love this watch, nice titanium case with well integrated pushers.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## catsteeth

Stil with my Seamaster. Slight detour for a couple of days with a Fleiger B-dial. But back with this till at least Sunday, probs a little longer.


----------



## Relo60

The red umbrella effect😲😮😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## umarrajs

Back on the wrist........after a long hiatus!


----------



## Dmeanr

GlennO said:


> New thread....


Nice!


----------



## Dmeanr

6R15 said:


> View attachment 13246091
> 
> 
> View attachment 13246093


I like this one!


----------



## naganaga

This sunburst white HMT Kohinoor for Day 5 of the Indian flag colours theme.

I have paired the watch with a flat and thin blue denim fabric strap in keeping with the theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

My first Squale


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Frank Dux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## boutsk




----------



## jcb272

Exciting new addition yesterday. I'm loving the vertical clutch action on the chronograph, much snappier than my Speedy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

The B still on wrist.


----------



## nseries73

#wotd Happy Weekend 🟢 #seikosaturday


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## Slowbro

Vostok Amphibia, modded for summer.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## garydusa




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

My Orient returned from service. Still in love with its indexes ?.

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSjc2DrDZuQ/


----------



## webster126




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## LP49




----------



## johare

Poolmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

Yes Watch V7.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Back in the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

ONYX MMXX


----------



## TatsNGuns

....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Probably the best non-laquer non-enamel non-textured white dial.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Happy Independence Day, India! This sunburst green HMT Kohinoor for the final day of the Indian flag colours theme.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

sleepyhead123 said:


> Probably the best non-laquer non-enamel non-textured white dial.
> 
> View attachment 16058839


Wow that has to be the most finite sub categories for achieving " best in field " ...like ever. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Highbrass




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Took the bracelet off and trying a new look for the SPB221


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## sticky

SOH II 42


----------



## boutsk




----------



## TexasTee

Yep still&#8230;..


----------



## 2edyson

Grand seiko sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

deepsea03 said:


> Took the bracelet off and trying a new look for the SPB221


Looks Great!


----------



## deepsea03

cmann_97 said:


> Looks Great!


Thank you


----------



## Perseverence

Anniversary gift from the girlfriend.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

A watch with a surprising amount of text but still doesn't look like a Rolex.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Love the extra lume plot on the new SRPE93.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Alpina Startimer 40mm.


----------



## t minus

Using this Wenger as intended....


----------



## mchilese

Out on adventures with my trusty Fortis.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Slowbro

Really enjoying how this one catches the light.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ateebtk

Haven't really been wearing this piece mainly due to the dark dial color









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

Just picked up today.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Sunday drive and a Speedy.


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf Super R70


----------



## Falizadeh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex Explorer II 216570 today


----------



## tro_jan

Alpinist on its model-designated Seiko D3A7AB bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Warding off the Monday Blues with this Seiko Presage Cocktail time Old Clock for the bluewatch theme.

As with all presage watches, the dial is the highlight and the colour changes depending on how the light hits it. Perfect for small wrists!

Wrist roll here: August 16, 2021: #seiko #presage #cocktailtime #oldclock #bluewatch #shorts #watchshorts #bluemonday









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Fishing for elusive salmón


----------



## catsteeth

It's my W&W pose, except I'm in my slouchy civies....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Highbrass




----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## LP49




----------



## catspispenguins

Back to the grind


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great week everyone


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## DiverBob

Junghans Meister


----------



## Calumets




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook on C&B Chevron 
I love this watch


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo

New shoes
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## neilwatch

1950s Marvin. Swiss manual wind.


----------



## TatsNGuns

.. wildfire skies ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nseries73




----------



## Highbrass




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap


----------



## DiverBob

GLYCINE


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## garydusa




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ateebtk

Vacuumed all the cars today









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Sauerkraut

Prepping tacos with the SPB077









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf


----------



## naganaga

Hump day HMT! Beautiful and deep HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 of blue watch week.

Paired with a skin-coloured suede leather strap to show off the shiny sunburst varying from a deep blue to indigo to nearly black depending on the light.

Wrist roll: August 18, 2021:#HMTwatch #Kohinoor for day 3 #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts #mechanicalwatch









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Highbrass




----------



## catspispenguins

Weekend Countdown


----------



## LP49




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my new Scurfa Treasure Seeker, which just landed yesterday afternoon. I'll size the bracelet later but in the meantime I have it on a DiverOne rubber strap and it suits the watch very well IMHO.

Have a great day.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## Moroz




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dieselk

Not so many red ones in the market 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSugfGngRON/


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## afechete




----------



## catsteeth

New to me, and a little different.


----------



## allbrainsno

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## Nevets750

So this Zenith Revival Shadow at 37mm is the smallest watch that I own. I'm normally very anti-sub 40mm watches. Yes, I knew this was 37mm when I bought it, but I had this deep desire that the watch would "wear larger" on my wrist. It doesn't, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. No matter how you cut it, 37mm is still 37mm! So I initially was deeply disappointed with my purchase. I absolutely love the look of the watch, and it's history, but I was ready to flip it for something larger. I couldn't help but continue to wear it, though, due to the awesome design. And the more I wore it, the more I liked it! It even made the cut to accompany me on a recent out of town trip. I'm keeping it, and will enjoy the incredible design. I still likely won't seek out smaller watches, but the Revival Shadow has caused me to expand my horizons a bit!. I'm normally very anti-sub 40mm watches. Yes, I knew this was 37mm when I bought it, but I had this deep desire that the watch would "wear larger" on my wrist. It doesn't, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. No matter how you cut it, 37mm is still 37mm! So I initially was deeply disappointed with my purchase. I absolutely love the look of the watch, and it's history, but I was ready to flip it for something larger. I couldn't help but continue to wear it, though, due to the awesome design. And the more I wore it, the more I liked it! It even made the cut to accompany me on a recent out of town trip. I'm keeping it, and will enjoy the incredible design. I still likely won't seek out smaller watches, but the Revival Shadow has caused me to expand my horizons a bit!









Sent from my motorola razr (2020) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition


----------



## Morency79

My first Hamilton! I have waited a long time for this moment.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ateebtk

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16067239


I miss my dw5600... I think I'm gonna order a battery for it. Great no nonsense tool watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Throwback Thursday! This vintage Orient tank today for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 19, 2021: #throwbackthursday with this #orient #tank for #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

80s vibe: 7548-700C on Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins

I just need to get to Friday


----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

Last day with the '65, on its way to a new home


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Veeflys

This is my 1st open back. I finally understand the attraction...not much to look at since it is so basic, but cool to me.


----------



## Bnan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Roningrad

For tonight.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ateebtk

In nostalgic mood today wearing my first ever dress watch ... Some Burberry model









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

Day 3 with the new Scurfa Treasure Seeker, but on the bracelet today. I reaally like this one a lot, cool case and dial, well finished and good transition from polished to brushed surfaces. The lume is very strong and lasts too.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## savedbythebell

Op39.


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## docvail

Latest artival. The Icarus, from Atticus Watch Co.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Yema


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## franco60

VC Overseas









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

... since half the time guys are shoving their feet into half the pictures I figured I'd camo croc this thread.... you're welcome 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Field watch Friday! This "DressKX" which I feel has more field watch vibes than a dresser for blue watch week.

Wrist roll: August 20, 2021: #fieldwatch Friday with #seiko #seiko5 #dresskx #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wristroll13

naviworld
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## jhdscript

*Luminox Navy Seal Phantom*

*


  




*


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bo911KM

CasiOak in Utility Green


----------



## Highbrass




----------



## LP49

Old Faithful. Still accurate after 57 years.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dieselk

Quite charming these Aquastars 😍

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSyzajqD1Ck/


----------



## catspispenguins

Stifling Humidity


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Saw this reviewed on YouTube and thought "gotta have one of those". Well here it is.


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## eldasher

LP49 said:


> Old Faithful. Still accurate after 57 years.
> 
> View attachment 16070163


Looks wonderful and has a lovely patina. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

sticky said:


> Saw this reviewed on YouTube and thought "gotta have one of those". Well here it is.
> 
> View attachment 16070316


Very nice!!!

My contribution for the day...trying it out on the bracelet.


----------



## andsan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Slowbro




----------



## Fandango22




----------



## Perseverence

The absolutely gorgeous Detroit Watch Company Le Mans Chronograph. I can't decide between the DWC deployant clasp leather strap - which makes it look stately and formal - and racing style, brown leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626




----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Valour to end the workweek


----------



## GradyPhilpott




----------



## 41Mets

Zoom in to the dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Zoom in to the dial


Wow


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## naganaga

Sports Saturday! This vintage Seiko 5 Sports tofay for blue watch theme.

Wrist roll August 21, 2021: #seiko #seiko5 #seiko5sports #vintageseiko #vintagestyle #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bo911KM

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you provide the reference?


----------



## bo911KM

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you provide the reference?


----------



## jovani

DŽIUGAS GOURMET HARD CHEESE, AGED FOR 36 MONTHS


----------



## catsteeth

Had this new to me fly watch on for 6 days and it's ETA 2824-2 has lost 10 seconds. Pretty pleased with that.
Got a new watch coming Tuesday. Trying to decide if I can be bothered to swap, or just carry on wearing it till then 🤔


----------



## govdubspeedgo

bo911KM said:


> Can you provide the reference?


H70605731 hamilton murph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets

Can I bet that I'm the only person in the world who purchased both a Glashütte Original and a shirt at Hot Topic for myself this year?


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## warsh

The excellent EC Andersson Calypso Arctic


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## blaker333




----------



## jeronimocg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79

My brand new to me 44mm Hamilton! Hands down greatest watch I have ever owned.


----------



## LP49

My Bronzie.


----------



## Robotaz

Again


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ateebtk

Broke out the DSLR...






























Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai submersible for the day and hopefully a couple of hours of pool time later


----------



## Jeep99dad

Robotaz said:


>


That looks so good


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## catspispenguins

Anonimo and Peroni


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

The Charm of Vintage 😍

Consider subscribing to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS2O7awribq/


----------



## watchmenottv

New (To Me) 😁


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Slowphiveo

Wearing my LeJour LeMans Chronograph...while watching the 24 hours of LeMans!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tenge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo1790

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuchsgift

My recently acquired Seamaster 300 on an Uncle Seiko rubber caught mid-day change!


----------



## Perseverence

Oak & Oscar Sandford for some golf.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Fuchsgift said:


> My recently acquired Seamaster 300 on an Uncle Seiko rubber caught mid-day change!
> 
> View attachment 16073241


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks so good


Thanks. In just 2 days of ownership I can say it's the best value I've owned, and that if I had to reduce the collection to a single watch, this would probably be it.


----------



## ZM-73

FOD Flieger


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.

Wrist roll: August 22, 2021: #orthos #commander300 #divewatch #automatic #nodatewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Kakofonyx

Supreme Steampunk. Multilayered, multidimensional&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## LP49




----------



## usclassic




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## warsh

ateebtk said:


> Broke out the DSLR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


What is the model number on that one, please?


----------



## Badiker

Armida


----------



## 2edyson

Hamilton today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dieselk

Nice salmon dial ? are quite rare

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS4vmiegnUF/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today for some pool fun with the little ones


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## erik2133

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## catspispenguins

Anonimo and Krombacher


----------



## naganaga

The Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk World time for Blue Monday and Day 1 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #navihawk #blueangels #pilotwatch #bluemonday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ateebtk

Was about to purchase a Damasko DS30, thankfully the deal fell thru.

Sticking with my trusty Seiko Prospex...























Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Break room coffee...industrial strength


----------



## nseries73




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman

They like it, too...


----------



## Highbrass




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a watch from a printer company.


----------



## Jeep99dad

deepsea03 said:


> Break room coffee...industrial strength


Great shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman to kick off the work week

Have a great week everyone


----------



## deepsea03

Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot


Thanks, Brice


----------



## ronkatct

My latest. Blue dial Maestro on a strap.


----------



## Morency79




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


>


Gorgeous  dial and case


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## Brey17




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous  dial and case


Thanks! The way the dial becomes the Sunburst in certain lighting and the different shades of blue is some thing I just absolutely love. The case is not as faceted as many grand Seiko cases, but it still has a beautiful polished edge along the outside of the lug in the mid case.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Highbrass

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16076612


I'm not a big fan of white on watches ...
BUt ...WOW!


----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Endeavour


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Analog Tuesday! Wearing my all-analog G-Shock Gravity Defier from more than a decade back for Day 2 of my aviation theme.

Wrist roll: August 24, 2021: #casio #gshock #gravitydefier #allanalog #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

On Stainless Steel... and Leather


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jkpa

Speedy again


----------



## Dieselk

Really like this shade of blue 😉

Check out and subscribe to my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CS9LneLjRug/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Sugman




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## gmads




----------



## andsan




----------



## Highbrass




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth

New to me today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 216570 today. Still a favorite ?


----------



## LP49

My GMT book cover.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## yadel




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## yadel




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## docvail

Atticus Icarus no date.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Supersonic Wednesday! Wearing the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for my aviation theme week.

Wrist roll: August 25, 2021: #bangalorewatchcompany #mach1c #mach1officersblue #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## catsteeth

New today, just arrived in the post. Actually impressed. Looks better than I thought it would.

Angles Three Kings. A Wandering Hours watch


----------



## jovani




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Highbrass




----------



## deepsea03

2254 on D22


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## rickpal14

Ogunquit ME with my Oris Date Relief

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

One of my fav: *Vintage Oris Regulateur*

*


  




*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub41 LV today


----------



## DiverBob

Jughans Meister


----------



## CMY21

Received this 10 minutes ago, Ball Engineer III Legend II


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## nwlaznik

Enjoying this Runwell Automatic on a 2 piece nato today.


----------



## Dieselk

For a casual look, this Aquastar is quite a good choice ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTAbZTFgkv-/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## time+tide

Someone left an easter egg in the elevator, i wonder where the rest of it is&#8230; wru(not)w


----------



## kritameth




----------



## hollywoodphil

An '83 original.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro Design


----------



## wheelbuilder

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MasterOfGears

Shturmanskie.


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## naganaga

Throwback Thursday with this Avi-8 centenary 1940s limited edition. While it's not a vintage watch, it has enough nods to vintage pilot watch design to make one reminisce about the past.

The stock strap while soft and supple was too long for my small wrists and the watch is now on a lovely leather-backed cordura.

Wrist roll August 26, 2021: #avi8 #centenary1940 #fliegerwatch #automaticwatch #pilotwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Finally got this back from service to correct a misaligned Chrono seconds hand. Boy have I missed this watch. Ooops&#8230; I forgot to set the date. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ready for anything, from my armchair 🪖


----------



## catsteeth

It's midday......


----------



## Slowphiveo

Swapped out the NATO for some new rally straps.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## xring33

Chinese knock-off, supposed to be automatic turned out to be quartz. Keeps good time however.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Elvedin

Skyhawk...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Some photos of a watch that arrived this morning.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday! This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for day 5 of my aviation theme week.

The more I wear it, the more I love the design and details of this watch. Admittedly too large for my wrist, it does wear super comfortably on my wrist. The stock strap was too long so wearing it on a special taupe leather strap; see wristroll for what makes the strap different!

Wrist roll: August 27, 2021: #Alpina #startimer #pilotwatch for #fliegerwatch Friday #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Swapping out the bracelet for a rubber strap on this MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Mido said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That grey/ghost-ish bezel is just perfect. 

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

Looks like the start of a Breitling chain...


----------



## andsan




----------



## DiverBob

Locman 1970 @ 39mm


----------



## Dieselk

After numerous months of homeworking in casual clothes, I chose my dear skyliner to pair with my suit 😉

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTFEVIuDekX/


----------



## thewatchidiot

Oak & Oscar with a new strap today


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly

Feeling the German.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## LP49




----------



## K42

Ending the week with the Islander.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TatsNGuns

yadel said:


> View attachment 16079012


This chrono is growing on me ... I never ever push the chrono buttons though so have all but avoided them for a good long while. Apparently I need more things in my life that require timing. Great watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16080055


Perfect combination 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Added a uncle seiko for my son's watch. Now it literally doesn't feel like wearing a watch.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TatsNGuns

And since I have no clients swinging by today I shall take on the Pepsi/ coke challenge ... double timing pelagos( es) /( i )









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------



## ZM-73

Avelta


----------



## Tanjecterly

MKII P300 on a walk.


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

This Elgin (or Waltham, or I believe, something else) was listed on a website as one of the uglier vintage watches, and I can't figure out why.

Layered dial, unique setup, and interesting case design make this a beautiful watch to me.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Gulf edition...

Painstaking setup, with reflective etched mirroring, without camera void shadow, with watch lume as sole light source, thanks also to very good CMOS sensors... And plenty of patience...

I could have cleaned the photo up artificially, but actually prefer the raw reality of the image as the beautiful colours of the Gulf edition inspired me...

(Second photo just for reference).


----------



## naganaga

This vintage HMT "Pilot" for day 6 of 5 of my aviation theme week.

Wristroll at 













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

5000AP


----------



## nseries73




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

The GSD3A is one of the few micro that's stayed in my collection this long besides Farer. 
The plexy dome adds warmth and character to the watch though it's obviously prone to scratches. But I don't mind it and it's easily remediated. Today it's mounted on a drunkartstraps canvas.

HAGWE.


----------



## LP49




----------



## 41Mets

Just tried this on in the omega boutique for fun. This is the first new watch to blow me away in a while. Holy smokes!

Yes I wear Birkenstocks and yes I have ugly feet.


----------



## fish70

My old West Coast Time navigator on a $3.99 strap.


----------



## Drl1211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling SOA blue

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

Moonwatch for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chief_D

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


One day&#8230;me hopes.


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Afternoon at the pool with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Kakofonyx

The Cognate.


----------



## naganaga

Seascoper Sunday! This magnificent Titoni Seascoper 600m chronometer for this wet Sunday.

It's a hefty but beautiful watch with an inky black dial that seems like staring into an abyss. Beautifully designed, with one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever worn, it boasts an in-house movement and very nice details. I expect it to become one of my favourites!

Wrist roll at August 29, 2021: #titoni #seascoper #chronometer Seacoper Sunday #seascoper600 #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## tro_jan

Vintage-ish G









Okinawa Turtle









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catsteeth

41Mets said:


>


Huge fan of the BB BB.
Blue bronze, black bay.
Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## catsteeth

I love midday on this watch


----------



## nseries73




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## LP49

Old reliable.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 41Mets

catsteeth said:


> Huge fan of the BB BB.
> Blue bronze, black bay.
> Absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks. I always thought it was by far the best looking bronze combination and then it was only available in Europe and then at a premium. So when I had the opportunity to get it for what I think was a good deal I pounced on it.


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this one for days&#8230; and all weekend. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII this morning

























Out for a drive for pastries


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Porky4774

Sinn Sunday


----------



## Dieselk

Nice salmon dial ?

check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTKy7gVL3w8/


----------



## 41Mets

The perfect bronze watch


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79

New strap for this one.


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Beach watch.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Made it to the beach. Now if Ida would just GTFO.


----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush 2.0.

Hands down, one of the best values for the money and it holds a place in my tool watch list with Marathon and Sinn.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf


----------



## TheHun

Tuna


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## naganaga

Marlin Monday!!

Wrist roll: August 30, 2021: #casiowatch #quartzdiver #duro200 #marlin #divewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Save the oceans Manta Ray dialed turtle.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Breakfast view



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Drl1211

Jeep99dad said:


> ExpII this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a drive for pastries


Damn I love that watch! One day&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## andsan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Drl1211 said:


> Damn I love that watch! One day&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  hope you get one


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great week! Scurfa Treasure Seeker for me today.


----------



## SydR

I


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Zodiac Aerospace GMT Limited Edition









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71

Just.got this today
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## MasterOfGears

Alexander Shorokhoff. Yellowmatic 3. Just arrived today. ?


----------



## Dieselk

This Aquastar is so charming 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTN79Vujfrg/


----------



## yk101

New rubber


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook Skindiver for the evening 









Ezra Brooks Cask Strength tonight


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## Black5

Citizen Time Track Ana-Digi.

Still running at 0.2 sec p/d after 40 years.

Not too shabby...










SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## naganaga

This elegant and interesting HMT Vijay (Vijay means victory) for today.

Wristroll: August 31, 2021: #hmtvijay #vintagehmt #mechanicalwatch #hmtwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 16092341


🥰😍🥰😍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman

A good watch for a rainy Tennessee morning...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catspispenguins

Muskoka









Anonimo


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I'm wearing my polar Explorer II today. 
I love this watch and it's been my most worn watch the last two years. It was long under appreciated but with the craziness going on with Rolex SS models, it's become a sought after watch. Crazy how things change. I remember people couldn't sell them for 6k&#8230; many sold for mid 5's. Now twice that 
The crazy WIS world we live in


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## docvail

Chillin by the pool with the NTH Odin blue in Cape May, NJ today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Dieselk

Let's add some colors in life ?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTPZyzEjUHy/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

A short holiday at Cable Beach in Western Australia, with the Barbos which is my go to watch for sea and sand.


----------



## ZM-73

Rado D-Star


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## BigEd

Broome Western Australia - Mangrove Swamps with L&H Commander 300


----------



## bo911KM

govdubspeedgo said:


> H70605731 hamilton murph
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another question&#8230;what band is your Murph riding? It looks very nice.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar II - T110.420.44.051.00


----------



## ferrin




----------



## govdubspeedgo

bo911KM said:


> Another question&#8230;what band is your Murph riding? It looks very nice.











THE GENERAL SERVICE STRAP: [Set]


An original Haveston design: . A utilitarian strap with a technical look, designed for general everyday duties. Made from ballistic nylon, perfect for a “beater” role or a simple match up and go set up. Straps are available as sets. FieldSet discount codes not applicable. .




www.haveston.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Anyone know why the Tudor natos are always like 1/2mm too short?


----------



## deepsea03

The PloProf shipped with the newer Black rubber (no text on the new ones) and asked the OB to order the older orange as another option


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## 41Mets

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Nutbeem

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16095061


What the hell is that! I must have it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem

Tudor in Manila










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote

Nutbeem said:


> What the hell is that! I must have it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?That is a Clemens Helberg H2O Kalmar 2 Titanium special edition 8000M. He had a short final sale on them early summer&#8230;.all gone unfortunately. .


----------



## Perseverence

M-1 Woodward.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf

I always get a kick from this little watch.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ronkatct

Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vero Ridge Trail today, not mine but enjoying the visit 
I love that dial and the bezel really works well too with the design. I'm a fan.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bo911KM

govdubspeedgo said:


> THE GENERAL SERVICE STRAP: [Set]
> 
> 
> An original Haveston design: . A utilitarian strap with a technical look, designed for general everyday duties. Made from ballistic nylon, perfect for a “beater” role or a simple match up and go set up. Straps are available as sets. FieldSet discount codes not applicable. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haveston.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## redSLED




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Kontiki Four Hands today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

It's a stopwatch. It's a wristwatch. It's a showstopper!


----------



## tro_jan

Quick morning errands with DW5600 Foxfire










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

A shot of strong dark coffee to keep me focussed through the latter half of the week towards the weekend with this HMT Vijay 'coffee' with cross-hair dial.

Wrist roll: September 2, 2021: #hmtwatch #hmtvijay #coffeedial #crosshairdial #vintagehmt #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbubsy




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd

Cable Beach - Western Australia with Barbos


----------



## tro_jan

Japan-exclusive SBDY005 Ninja Turtle LE 300










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

Ball Trainmaster today









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## redSLED




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Sugman




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Eugene Hot

Eaglemoss for $8,25 inclusive magazine, tribute to Smiths W10 1960's. Brushed case 39mm, Seiko Epson Quartz.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Morning and late morning


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 and probably my best purchase over the last year or two. There is just something cool with the submersibles


----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> Morning and late morning


Wow  love this one


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  love this one


I've always loved this one from the moment it was released. But it wasn't available in the US and there was a premium as a result. Now that it is available at tourneau stores the preowned premium has come down and I was able to get one at a good price. It's the best color combo for a bronze watch- in my opinion.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> I've always loved this one from the moment it was released. But it wasn't available in the US and there was a premium as a result. Now that it is available at tourneau stores the preowned premium has come down and I was able to get one at a good price. It's the best color combo for a bronze watch- in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks!!


Yeap. Was waiting for that myself. I never felt like paying a premium and my last trip to Europe was canceled. 
Agreed , best version to me too


----------



## catsteeth

Enjoying this even more than I thought I would.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Thought it was most appropriate. Football is here baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brny11




----------



## c3p0




----------



## TheHun

Hammy


----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Dieselk

A little bit of colors does not hurt😎

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTVC8kZjOoX/


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## RSDA




----------



## TheHun

Coffee switch


----------



## MN0311




----------



## catsteeth

That'll be midnight...


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## roy.erlich36

41Mets said:


>


Amazing dial!

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock

View attachment 16098063


----------



## 41Mets

roy.erlich36 said:


> Amazing dial!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

'Red Special' (Brian May/Queen)


----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## jovani




----------



## naganaga

Flashback Friday! This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for today.

Wrist roll: September 3, 2021: #flashbackfriday #funkyfriday #seikorecraft #seikoautomatic #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Elvedin

Citizen...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Dieselk

More colors !!!

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTXLzJQjJJo/


----------



## fish70

Seamster 300 on an Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets

First day in a week or so.


----------



## liwang22

Can't keep the 3861 Speedmaster off the wrist long. The new bracelet and super accurate timekeeping are a joy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

It felt so good to clip into the Allez. Took the G-Shock on an early morning ride through the woods!


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Today is the Russian banana on the grey woven nylon. Mixed with a lazy dog.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Casual Friday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I'm wearing my new arrival, the Tissot PRX 80. Picked it up from my AD last night after weeks of waiting  and definitely glad I did. Love the design and waffle blue dial, plus the finish is very well done. Impressive value. 
Well done Tissot


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drl1211

Weekend vibes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thewatchidiot

New today. Furlan Marri


----------



## Dieselk

IG : aquaterralover


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

One of my favorites today. NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR. Don't hate me cause I'm blingtastic...










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## R_P_C




----------



## JonS1967

Happy Saturday, and to the start of a 3 day weekend here in the US.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Drl1211

DIY watch kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hogwldfltr




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973


----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## catsteeth

Just missed midnight...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## JonS1967

Couldn't stay away from this one. Ticks all the boxes for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## OCSleeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Wearing the Bangalore Watch Company Apogee in grey.

The lint on the dial in the pics are my fault. Apologies.

Short review and wrist roll: September 5, 2021: #bangalorewatch #apogeewatch #spacewatch #indiaspacewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## Kakofonyx




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63

Went out to dinner with the wife last night, this is her second Breitling. Somehow I do not think her getting into watches can work out well for me.


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar x Adidas 😎

Follow me on IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTcA6ZPLPE6/


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## caribiner23

G-Shock at Chicago's Bike The Drive 2021!


----------



## catsteeth

It's not midday, or midnight....
Neither is that an Engineer 1 bracelet. My first foray into alie-ex land. Wanted to do a cheap trial run before going full Strapcode Engineer 1. It was meant to have nice rounded links, and Seiko fat bars (for some reason). The links are sharp and 3mm thick not rounded and 4.5mm, and the bars are standard 1.8's.
It was classic bait'n switch. The photo was of a quality bracelet, I suspect it was Strapcode. (It was lifted straight from their website). But I did expect to get the right product, if the only the alie ex budget version.
Having said that I quite like the look. However, as I've got a nice leather pilot strap inbound, I might just wait for a sale before I get a quality bracelet.








I'm liking this old 7750 warhorse a lot. But I think I'll put something else on tomorrow.


----------



## catsteeth

OCSleeper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic beach scene, great back drop for the lovely blue of the watch. Where is it please?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan




----------



## 2edyson

Timex Snoopy...took one liberty from my 30 day 1 one commitment and change the strap. But I'll be wearing this strap for the full 30.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Time-Machines

Planet Ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## stbob




----------



## 59yukon01

After a 9 hour drive we're back home from the beach. Probably won't move off the couch until bedtime.


----------



## catsteeth

Swapped. Needed something with a nato for comfort.


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## BundyBear

This right now. G-shock GW-5000U. Captured a slice in time.


----------



## fastenerhouse

MM200 PADI.


----------



## tmoore




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Marlin ana-digi this Monday! This week, an appreciation of Casio.

Wrist roll: #casio #marlin #duro200 #quartzdiver #anadigiwatch #shorts #watchshorts #casioquartz #vintagecasio









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## tmoore




----------



## OCSleeper

catsteeth said:


> Fantastic beach scene, great back drop for the lovely blue of the watch. Where is it please?





catsteeth said:


> Fantastic beach scene, great back drop for the lovely blue of the watch. Where is it please?


Keauhou Bay, Hawaii

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Rarely-seen white, Japan dial SNZH51 Sport Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Magrette Moana Pacific









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## momo73

Today delivered


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner x Adidas 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTerx8rjSvA/


----------



## 41Mets

Are used to call this "Yoda" when I got it


----------



## Cellblock

Switched to the Bomberg art piece.


----------



## Perseverence

Microbrand Monday! The picture was taken a few days earlier but I promise, the intent was there.

I suppose the only thing missing is some sort of diver... (and congrats to the first generation Oak & Oscar watch wallet for handling that beast Yes World Watch).






























Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock

Perseverence said:


> Microbrand Monday! The picture was taken a few days earlier but I promise, the intent was there.
> 
> I suppose the only thing missing is some sort of diver... (and congrats to the first generation Oak & Oscar watch wallet for handling that beast Yes World Watch).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


Nice microband collection. I have the same S&B watch featured in your picture. One of my favorite tactical watches.


----------



## MasterOfGears




----------



## Cellblock

Dieselk said:


> Seiko Skyliner x Adidas 😎
> 
> Follow me on IG: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTerx8rjSvA/
> 
> View attachment 16104830
> View attachment 16104831


Nice Kicks!!!


Dieselk said:


> Seiko Skyliner x Adidas 😎
> 
> Follow me on IG: aquaterralover
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTerx8rjSvA/
> 
> View attachment 16104830
> View attachment 16104831


Nice Kicks!!!!!!! 👍


----------



## Dieselk

Cellblock said:


> Nice Kicks!!!
> 
> Nice Kicks!!!!!!! 👍


tks 🙏


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Cellblock said:


> Nice microband collection. I have the same S&B watch featured in your picture. One of my favorite tactical watches.


I've had it as my primary watch for every military aircraft I've flown in. The ability to tell local and Zulu time simultaneously is beyond helpful.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## naganaga

This G-like-but-not-G Casio digital 200m WR watch for day 2 of Casio appreciation week!

Wrist roll: September 7, 2021: #casio #digitalwatch #dw291 #notgshock #shorts #watchshorts #casioappreciation









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## ZM-73

Colt


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bnan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

This one, today - and for the next several days, too.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## househalfman




----------



## househalfman




----------



## househalfman




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko x Adidas x St Dupont 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTh6pzcs58s/


----------



## Rojote




----------



## itsjay

New strap today on the Glashutte PanoMaticLunar. Definitely dressed down over the stock black gator strap, which I love.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy titillating Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

6138-8039 John Player









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Drl1211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 2edyson

Day 6 of my one watch month









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## caribiner23

Date night!


----------



## oso2276

Speedmaster 125









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Didn't like the beer at all, surprising because Belgian beers are my favorite. But it looks good with the watch and the matching glass!


----------



## gmads




----------



## JonS1967

Just put the OEM Milanese bracelet back on. It's a little heavy but more comfortable than I remember. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

41Mets said:


> Didn't like the beer at all, surprising because Belgian beers are my favorite. But it looks good with the watch and the matching glass!


Oh man, that's a very highly regarded beer. Sorry to hear you don't like it. It does look good with the watch though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

JonS1967 said:


> Oh man, that's a very highly regarded beer. Sorry to hear you don't like it. It does look good with the watch though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was better halfway through. I wonder if I had another taste in my mouth. I did check the reviews and bitter is one of the flavor notes so maybe it's just not for me


----------



## Dr. Robert

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Casio Royale in black and fitted leather strap for Day 3 of my Casio appreciation week.

Wrist roll: September 8, 2021: #casioroyale #casioyouthseries #casioworldtime #digitalwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## marcs

Seiko SPB051


----------



## Jeep99dad

The upcoming Raven Airfield


----------



## TatsNGuns

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this taken from the space station 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

MuckyMark said:


>


I'm telling your pelagos... bruh!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

41Mets said:


> Anyone know why the Tudor natos are always like 1/2mm too short?


That seems especially the case with their bronzos. And no there is no reason aside from someone maybe getting a chuckle especially on their nato prices ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## KA4993

9.8.2021


----------



## savedbythebell

Dj 36. Have a great day.


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## deepsea03

yes, I have other watches and yes, I will wear them again one day


----------



## jovani




----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune

Tudor North Flag:


----------



## catspispenguins

Wearing an Anonimo drinking a diet coke


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Elvedin

Orient Triton...










Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Lost numbers


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

1926


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Bob1087

Orbis Terrarum!


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## TatsNGuns

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the Farer Carnegie


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Casio Mission Impossible for Day 4 of my Casio appreciation week. This G-like-but-not-G watch is a favourite not only because of its weird shape and robotic looks, but also because it's comfortable and legible.

Wrist roll: September 9, 2021: #casio #missionimpossible #dw291 #digitalwatch #notgshock #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## ZM-73

Rado Marstron


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mchilese

Getting on a flight this morning. Figured a first gen Aerospace would be a good fit.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## Perseverence

Hands down, one of my favorite watches. I wear it infrequently, though - usually when I travel. I decided to enjoy it as just a watch instead of a traveling tool.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vero Ridge Trail today. It's on loan but I really am liking it. I could see myself owning one. 
I like the modern industrial design and satin finish, it has that German tool watch vibe to me. The bezel is very cool. The size and proportions are spot on for me. 
Overall a great watch with only two things I'd change: 1- the crown needs to be a tad larger IMO & 2- the center part of the end link needs to be "female" rather male , it is protruding out and extending the overall length on the wrist. I think it can look a bit awkward at some angle but not a deal breaker for me. 
Need to try it on straps too.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowbro




----------



## yadel




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## TheHun

Monster


----------



## Olyeller68

G-Steel










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## tro_jan

Anthracite dial Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## jkpa




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## monza06




----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition on Eulit perlon. Worth considering if you're looking at the Sinn 556! Beautiful case. Submarine steel.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Drl1211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raggaeluv




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## BrooklineWatch




----------



## 41Mets

School convocation today where I played the saxophone with the band and wore my grand Seiko 
to match my jacket.


----------



## Shinobi29

Débraufé Nav. B-Uhr II on Staib heavy mesh bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Can't get over how light this feels.


----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

The DWC Le Mans Chrono keeps me company as I review aircraft systems.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Rojote




----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail today. It's on loan but I really am liking it. I could see myself owning one.
> I like the modern industrial design and satin finish, it has that German tool watch vibe to me. The bezel is very cool. The size and proportions are spot on for me.
> Overall a great watch with only two things I'd change: 1- the crown needs to be a tad larger IMO & 2- the center part of the end link needs to be "female" rather male , it is protruding out and extending the overall length on the wrist. I think it can look a bit awkward at some angle but not a deal breaker for me.
> Need to try it on straps too.


That's a funky watch , does that dial play differently in/out of sun/shade or that is the color period?

Good points on endlinks & crown. What size is this polite diver ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Jeep99dad

TatsNGuns said:


> That's a funky watch , does that dial play differently in/out of sun/shade or that is the color period?
> 
> Good points on endlinks & crown. What size is this polite diver ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It has a fun and different design, which I like. Don't need another sub or SMP or Pam looking watch. 
It's a 40mm case, 47mm long and 11mm thick only. Wears great. It has a Sellita movement inside. The color doesn't change a whole lot, of course it does appear a bit different in the shade than in full sun but not a dramatic difference. They also have a beautiful navy blue and silver versions for those looking for a more versatile color


----------



## fish70




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf


----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## yadel




----------



## naganaga

Casio Edifice for bonus day 6 of 5 of my Casio appreciation week.

Wrist roll: September 11, 2021: #casio #casioedifice #casioconquest #explorer #casioquartz #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Dieselk

Back to Black 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTrbZUNglZh/


----------



## LP49




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

On its new strap. A fat German made pilot, I think I'll probably keep it on this for a while and wear the leather in a bit.


----------



## jwernatl

Blue Angeles kind of a day...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cghorr01

Hamilton Khaki Field









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> It has a fun and different design, which I like. Don't need another sub or SMP or Pam looking watch.
> It's a 40mm case, 47mm long and 11mm thick only. Wears great. It has a Sellita movement inside. The color doesn't change a whole lot, of course it does appear a bit different in the shade than in full sun but not a dramatic difference. They also have a beautiful navy blue and silver versions for those looking for a more versatile color


Wait !!!! So are you saying it doesn't look like a smp or a sub hmmmmm 

They look like a sharp company, couldn't have picked a worse city to set up shop in well aside from maybe south chitcago or Minneapolis that aside they are one to keep an eye on especially if relocated before Portland officially gets dubbed a 3rd world all inclusive city of the future 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

... and just like that autumn came a knocking























Ps to see these and other watches neked, tastefully of course , go to their OnlyFans page 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## jovani

red is nice ...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79

I had a great experience with Chris at windycitywatchcollector.com. Thanks again for the awesome bracelet!


----------



## 41Mets

No patina or patina?


----------



## wsstewart

Rocking the big 47mm today!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Never forget 
9/11









Wearing my Sub41 LV today. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## TheHun

Sub
View attachment 16115304


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## franco60

16263 Thunderbird (same watch as Todd Beamer of Flight 93).









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## pipehack




----------



## 41Mets

Evening


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## monza06

9/11:


----------



## naganaga

Only my second all-metal G-Shock and my only round all-metal G for this Sunday.

Wrist roll: September 11, 2021: #casio #casioedifice #casioconquest #explorer #casioquartz #shorts #watchshorts









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

41Mets said:


> No patina or patina?


Patina , no brainer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## momo73

And on right hand Garmin for tracking


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## tro_jan

Sunday vibe on the LCD










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Signing off for the day with the SPB207 getting ready to change its date.


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 41Mets

J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!!


----------



## cghorr01

NTH Scorpene


----------



## LP49




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## andsan




----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## thewatchidiot

Kurono today!


----------



## Ironman140.6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## ProjectQuattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## catsteeth

41Mets said:


> J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!!


Really caught that dial today. I could eat it! Exquisite


----------



## 41Mets

catsteeth said:


> Really caught that dial today. I could eat it! Exquisite


It certainly is tasty!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Cincifan

41Mets said:


> Didn't like the beer at all, surprising because Belgian beers are my favorite. But it looks good with the watch and the matching glass!


Try the Red Top. It is one of the most amazing things ai have ever tried. The blue top is too heavy and dark for me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Cincifan said:


> Try the Red Top. It is one of the most amazing things ai have ever tried. The blue top is too heavy and dark for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do!


----------



## Dietzster

So many nice pieces in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## monza06




----------



## yadel




----------



## JonS1967

Can't seem to get enough of this one.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

The Medicine&#8230;.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## mchilese

Fortis Chronograph today. When you don't know what the day will bring, this watch will handle it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Fortis Chronograph today. When you don't know what the day will bring, this watch will handle it. Like a double post. Sorry all.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tissot PRX80 today 


























Patch photobomb


----------



## gmads




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

I really love this watch.


----------



## Jetrider

That fleck of tritium under the plexi (between the tip of the hour and Chrono hand) is really starting to poke at me 🤨


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Back to the office


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## BumperX




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## nick10




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## watch_hor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition on Eulit Perlon.


----------



## 2am Mobala

46mm gl0257


----------



## LP49

Let's make that two Glycines in a row!!


----------



## 2am Mobala

LP49 said:


> Let's make that two Glycines in a row!!
> 
> View attachment 16119653


I see nothing wrong with that idea


----------



## Here's Johnny




----------



## TatsNGuns

....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

The highlight of the slim-cased 6309 diver lineup: 6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

11 months ownership....will it make it 12 months ?!?


----------



## monza06

One more Omega here :


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## franco60

VC Overseas on gator.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Relo60

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield (on loan)


----------



## Rojote




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pureb




----------



## rcorreale




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Relo60

Part 2😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ZM-73

Straton


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Perseverence

Garmin Instinct


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62

timex x j crew andros


----------



## catspispenguins

*Il Brutto








*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Nutbeem

Time for World Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## momo73

After mtb


----------



## Cellblock

Perseverence said:


> Garmin Instinct
> 
> View attachment 16121775
> 
> Awesome shot! Have stood at a similar door. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

Polished Islander on rubber


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

I've had about two cool pictures of me ever taken by someone else during my career. I couldn't waste it.

Sent from my BNTV460 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today 
This one has quickly and unexpectedly become a favorite


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

I absolutely love this one:


----------



## Slowbro




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## dj-76




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JustAbe

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## tro_jan

G-man for today










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## andsan




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

for me today. One of my top 2 favorite watches. 
Can't wait for the work day to be over and head out to the Norqain event/GTG tonight.


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

'HELLCAT' Thursday!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 59yukon01

Again........


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Onebrokecollector




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## gshock626

Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko chrono


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Nevets750

Glashutte Original Panorama Date SeaQ









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 59yukon01

Wheels on the bus go round & round.........


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## andsan




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Spartan4Life




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
I love this watch, and the heat-blues hands are one of the reasons.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins

Xemex off road


----------



## W.G. Pagel




----------



## monza06




----------



## TatsNGuns

... if when you open your front door you dont have these in it saying hi back ... are you even trying?























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Evening rush


----------



## Jeep99dad

Carnegie To start the weekend


----------



## ZM-73

Zeppelin


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Saturday Night


----------



## tro_jan

Alpinist paired with its Seiko D3A7AB oyster strap










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sticky

Submariner.


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## GregBe

Aqua Terra again today. Only watch I brought with me on a 4 day trip, and it really is a GADA watch that can be worn in any situation.









Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star ⭐

follow me on IG: aquaterralover

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT9iqYBg8_E/


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today


























I've been grabbing this one more than any other watch.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Seriously




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## catsteeth

Still honeymooning this..


----------



## Perseverence

Lum-tec keeps me company on a hike in Oklahoma.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

MIL-spec Marathon NAV










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49

Aloha


----------



## Dieselk

Nice blue dial 😉

follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUANuVHM1L3/


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Rodentman

Right now, this Panerai, but I will probably wear a different one later.


----------



## Ticktocker

Ball Engineer II Marvelight


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sunday morning hike


----------



## Dieselk

My 3 Orient Star 🦄🦄🦄

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUA_d8_L6g6/


----------



## swissra




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## kevintari




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## JonS1967

Earlier today.








Now.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Atlanticus


----------



## raggaeluv




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker  today. Lots of watch for the $. Digging this one.


----------



## Cellblock

Microbrand Monday


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## crazybywatches

Follow me in IG: watches_n_food









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I know, the date is wrong . Happy Monday!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## bearbear

Serica 4512 arrived this morning!


----------



## RobMc




----------



## Morency79

Patiently waiting on my GWG-1000


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TatsNGuns

TheHun said:


> Speedy
> View attachment 16132540


Geeesh which to pick the addams family beach home or the mary Poppins love shack hmmmmm , going with the addams family I guess.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Jeep99dad

I just got this beauty in today. Love it.


----------



## franco60

Vacheron Constantin Overseas









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/O7odvr4


----------



## tro_jan

A 1984 Seiko 7A48-7000 Chronograph with Moonphase. And a 1983 ad for nostalgia.


----------



## naganaga

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It's on a dark green custom leather strap with the original buckle.









September 21, 2021: #citizenwatch #ecodrive #divewatch #solarwatch #solardiver #shorts #watchshorts


This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today. It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite. It's on a dark green cust...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ferrin




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## tro_jan

The GRAIL has arrived. Produced in very limited quantity, December 1984


----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

What else but my new anOrdain Model 1 
It's small for me but I still love it  I never buy 38mm watches.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## michael_m




----------



## afechete




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## naganaga

This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's for today.

It's a beautiful but robust watch, wearing somewhat smaller than the paper size suggests. I like the red accents which break the monotony of the blue and offer a bit of colour to an otherwise toolish looking watch.

Wrist roll: September 22, 2021: #citizendiver #promaster #fugu #automaticwatch #shorts #watchshorts #divewatch









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Nevets750

Ernst Benz Chronolunar 44mm.























Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jovani

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## catsteeth

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16135214


Gorgeous 😍


----------



## catsteeth

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16135389


It's a bit mad seeing that in the threads. I've been stalking one of those for over a year. I couldn't find one in good enough condition. So I gave up last month when I found a very minty Fortis Stratoliner which I'd also been after, so bought that instead.
I think the colours and carbon fibre make it such a fun and cool watch.
😍👍


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still honeymooning with the AnOrdain Model 1 Teal enamel dial. 
You don't see many small indy brands making their own dials from scratch especially enamel ones which require incredible skills, 8 hours per dial and lots of patience and redos when they don't turn out just right. 

Have a great humpday.


----------



## Jeep99dad

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16135576


Nice one 
Does it have a domed crystal and dial ?


----------



## ferrin




----------



## King_Neptune

catsteeth said:


> Gorgeous 😍


Thanks! It's a 2005 that was just serviced at the US Panerai service center this past June.


----------



## watchmenottv

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice one
> Does it have a domed crystal and dial ?











Sure does, good eye Jeepdad👍


----------



## Jeep99dad

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16135655
> 
> Sure does, good eye Jeepdad


Incredible value and great looking watch


----------



## watchmenottv

Jeep99dad said:


> Incredible value and great looking watch


Absolutely imo best bang for your buck dress watch out there


----------



## househalfman




----------



## LP49




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

TheHun said:


> Speedy
> View attachment 16132540


You in HB?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

I have not worn this in a long time


----------



## Dieselk

We can have great pleasure wearing a modest Seiko 😎

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUIoaJULmqr/


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tro_jan

The "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.


----------



## naganaga

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this Thursday!

It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.

Wrist roll: September 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #promaster #quartzdiver #analogdepthsensor #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Valour and a little Michter's


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catsteeth

One very spoilt creature and lap warmer. Oh and also a watch of some sort ....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Glacier

Something red for both of us. I totally lost in the trade of gifts lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## farrandswit

Farr and Swit Wayfinder Sweeping Quartz


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Login • Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Day 4 with the AnOrdain Model1 
Loving it



















I can't believe I'm wearing a 38mm watch


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Happy Thursday


----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## Badblood32

New pickup....









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven this evening


----------



## 41Mets

Bucherer


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Today's watch is a unique watch in my collection for many reasons, the first of which is the name, the Edox Delfin - The Original Water Champion. This is the open heart version of the watch.

Now let me count the ways this is unique: the long name; my only open heart diver/sports/Swiss; maximum lines of text on the dial; dive rated watch without a timing/rotating bezel.

It's a lovely watch with a lot of detail, and undeniably large-wearing. While it's not an integrated bracelet design, it looks and feels like one; it wouldn't look as good on anything other than this bracelet.

Wrist roll: September 24, 2021: #edoxdelfin #delfinoriginal #waterchampion #openheartwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jovani




----------



## jkpa




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## panos_ioannou




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Practical Orb

Always seeing Big Clive's Pan's and drooling... today i am wearing my Vostok "practice" Panerai.


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## ronkatct

A different Bambino


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## michael_m




----------



## jatherly




----------



## Dieselk

Baltic 😍

Follow me on IG : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUODzJ3sbNm/


----------



## 41Mets

Perfect day- watching a high school tennis tournament at my school. Got some great shots.


----------



## ZM-73

Promaster


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> What else but my new anOrdain Model 1
> It's small for me but I still love it  I never buy 38mm watches.


Sure sure.... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

A Lorenz Edox vintage watch for this Saturday.

It's compact, neat, lovely dial and details; and my only watch with Italian days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tortugoala




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ferrin




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## andsan




----------



## tmoore

Happy Saturday...


----------



## 41Mets

A different one for the tennis finals today


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## BadMedicine

Seiko Marine Master SBDX001 kind of day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman still on the wrist today

Could this be the true Starbucks


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## 59yukon01

Go Cards!


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## Kakofonyx

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland LE&#8230;.

A nice blend of Realism with Futurism. I feel it will become a collectible like Mr. Roboto, from the same watchmaker.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheHun

Dinner switch


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

My first and, at this time, only modern integrated bracelet sports watch for Sunday Sport - the Maurice Lacroix Aikon automatic 42mm.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## hokusai.chan

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

Getting fit...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

Made M&M pancakes for my daughter, her weekend treat.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 😉

Check out my IG : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUSP_jgMjcB/


----------



## Practical Orb

Timex keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
Timex keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
I wanna fly like an eagle
To the sea
Fly like an eagle, let my spirit carry me
I want to fly like an eagle
'Til I'm free
Oh Lord, through affordable watches


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the BLNR


----------



## andsan




----------



## LP49

Make that two blues!


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Merienda cena with the versatile SBDC061/ SPB077


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16139301


Looks fantastic on the mesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Practical Orb said:


> Always seeing Big Clive's Pan's and drooling... today i am wearing my Vostok "practice" Panerai.
> 
> View attachment 16139704


Take it from someone who owns both&#8230; there's absolutely nothing wrong with that Vostok! Very cool model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## King_Neptune

JonS1967 said:


> Looks fantastic on the mesh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think it gets the job done. I've been told not everyone agrees though.?


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## JonS1967

King_Neptune said:


> Thanks! I think it gets the job done. I've been told not everyone agrees though.


Interesting, but mesh isn't everyone's cup of tea. May I ask where you got your mesh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

JonS1967 said:


> Interesting, but mesh isn't everyone's cup of tea. May I ask where you got your mesh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## Perseverence

The Lum-tec keeps me company on my last hike in the Wichitas.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## ZM-73

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## naganaga

Mod Monday with this HMT Janata modified with propilot style numerals for markers.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## medic1

All those great photos, all I can do tonight is a quick and dirty.....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tissot PRX80 today. 
Have a great week everyone


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## deepsea03

Ploprof


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## caribiner23

Brand-new Islander ISL-77 on an early Monday morning.


----------



## crazybywatches

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## JonS1967

Having a few days of cool weather&#8230; cool enough to wear long sleeves and a sport coat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## execservicega




----------



## Zee80

Corrected the hand alignment on this guy (more amazing QA from Seiko) and now it may be worn.


----------



## catsteeth

That'll be 5:11.03.....


----------



## Sugman




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Crabtree

GMT today….


----------



## Cahanc

househalfman said:


>


How does that band wear? Is it comfy?


----------



## Morency79




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Airfield Hercules. made to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the RAAF (Royal Australian Air Force).


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tmoore




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Took it off the original genuine SS bracelet, and onto the rubber that came with it... 

Just for a change...

It too, is amazingly comfortable...
Well done Marathon!


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Sugman




----------



## RSDA




----------



## RSDA

Zee80 said:


> Corrected the hand alignment on this guy (more amazing QA from Seiko) and now it may be worn.
> 
> View attachment 16145399


One of the most accurate watches out of the box that I have ever owned was an SNK809. Basically 0/spd. Contrast to the $2,500 Sinn U50 that I just bought, running at +9 spd. Love the watch, but...c'mon, man!


----------



## Rojote

SD1978 Emperor


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍😍😍

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUYKWchgYwB/


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Seiko and scotch. SARB017 and Glenmorangie 12yr









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Timex automatic in black with Bauhaus-like design for Waterbury Wednesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful watch!

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## k206

Just took it off for the day…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

Omega DeVille Hour Vision Chronograph...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## andsan




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Helson Shark Diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival. I have always disliked bracelets, but this one is surprisingly comfortable..


----------



## LP49




----------



## Morency79




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my AnOrdain Model 1 Teal today. 
























I reaally love this watch and my cell pics don’t do it justice. The dial is so awesome. 
The size worried me and held me back for so long but I admit it wears better than I expected and the specs might suggest. It’s virtually all dial, with a decent length and it thickness. 

Do I wish it was 40mm, sure but I am enjoying it much to my surprise. I’d never have thought I’d wear and keep a 38mm watch. Glad the bourbon  “made me” order this beauty


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black 










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Cellblock

One Love - Bob Marley Tribute


----------



## Nevets750

Stella Watches.









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mchilese

Watches and whisky. Tudor Fastrider and Whistle Pig Rye.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This elegant Titoni Airmaster for Thursday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Kakofonyx

Steinhart Marine Officer….


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

FOIS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokusai.chan

Grand Seiko SBGA435 China Limited Spring Drive 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16136283


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Titanium


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan




----------



## SCD




----------



## SCD

oops


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 41Mets

My sphincter watch back on inside out pig intestine strap (had to be there)


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I got this Waldan in today, a small brand with history in a higher price range (Classics collection) and now making affordable watches, assembled in the US with a full US made quartz movement. 
I’ve been wanting a pastel dial watch and almost got an OP but after trying one on decided to pass. Other known brands like Oris makes pastel watches but I decided to go for something more affordable while still fun and different. 

I’m digging it


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## sleepyhead123

Nearing the end of the workweek. Time to put on my game face.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## TheHun

Chrono pilot


----------



## gmads




----------



## monza06




----------



## BRN




----------



## naganaga

This bright Citizen Automatic watch for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## hokusai.chan

Having a cup of tea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Casio








AMW-320C


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16152517


Cool


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins

Happy International Coffee Day!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mchilese

Time to wake up! Technically Flieger Friday. Did not expect to fall in love with this as much as I did. Now I want another!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Islander ISL-77 with a festive October NATO.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Raven Airfield this morning 
It looks great on the DrunkArtStraps OD canvas imo
















USA


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## michael_m

372 on a mauser


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

With a new strap, my Mako has a new lease of life. It will get a few more hours of wear time and then it is back to BB58.


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

No change....


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Radiolarian

30th anniversary Promaster


----------



## Sokka




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono again


----------



## Rojote




----------



## LP49




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## JonS1967

Switched to this rare vintage Vostok dive watch for the evening. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Star Saturday! This Orient Star JDM edition is just perfect for my small wrist. Lots of little details and very compact and comfortable. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

A hard to find, vintage orange 6309-729B diver


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ethanol Red

Only the finest culinary treats are allowed during this one’s maiden voyage to work.


----------



## Dieselk

Red is the new Black, Blue, Green…

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUhb_5bAFMj/


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 today. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## JonS1967

In the office this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## usclassic




----------



## michael_m

Apple picking with the 372


----------



## Morency79




----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

7548-7009 SQ Diver from August 1984, in collector's condition


----------



## Roningrad

Lovely Sunday morning!


----------



## naganaga

This lovely vintage Nivada handwinder for this Sunday. 

It's a beautiful and elegant watch and so comfortable on my small wrist that this was the watch that started me on small vintage watches. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## monza06




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## jovani




----------



## LP49

Love it even though it needs new hands an a re-lume. Both in the pipeline.


----------



## savedbythebell

Tudor today.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Bobbo3376




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today for church, lunch and a walk with the fam


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## yadel




----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## Slowphiveo

Going through old papers while cleaning out my moms house today and found this...


----------



## RobMc

setting the date is a nightmare. So I don't.


----------



## fish70

Tried to sit outside and the gnats won after five minutes.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Phoenix….

Controversial and Unapologetic.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Ethanol Red

San Martaaaahn is exploring the area tonight.


----------



## naganaga

Alpina Startimer Quartz for this Monday! The watch has a dark grey dial with orange hour markers and red accents but the AR coating on the crystal makes the watch dial look blue at most times. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ZM-73

Vario Trench Watch


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## BSD_1972




----------



## andsan




----------



## docvail

Still enjoying this. Atticus Icarus...










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## jovani




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Cellblock

Microbrand Monday


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## RLSL




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## tas1911

Orient Curator on a rally strap…


----------



## mchilese

My ever-faithful Fortis Cosmonaut, and my current favorite scotch. Wolfburn Northland, from Thurso Scotland.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This modern yet classic Alpina Startimer automatic in 44mm for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Snoopy1.0

close enough ...


----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## 41Mets

A variety of blue today


----------



## Glock2710

Switched to a nato for a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## atcq

Wearing this in


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## BSD_1972

Don't worry I'm parked...


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## ronkatct

41Mets said:


> A variety of blue today


What model Tudor is this with Arabic numerals at 3, 6, and 9?


----------



## zztopops

Desk diving gear today & sporting a new Erika’s Original strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tissot PRX80 today


----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


Wow  that’s hot and well captured


----------



## Buramu




----------



## sleepyhead123

Buramu said:


> View attachment 16161215


Did you mutate to a yeti?


----------



## sleepyhead123

Showing it to all you SI people out there.


----------



## Buramu

sleepyhead123 said:


> Did you mutate to a yeti?


Yeah, this Nomos looks a bit small on my 34” wrist 😆


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

ronkatct said:


> What model Tudor is this with Arabic numerals at 3, 6, and 9?


It’s the bronze black bay!


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## redSLED




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mchilese

Prost! One of my favorite recipes. Bratwurst and sauerkraut, with apple and potato hash. Sam Adams Oktoberfest to wash it down. And a Tudor Fastrider to keep add some color.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman


----------



## heyBJK

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that’s hot and well captured


Thank you!


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Alpina Startimer Automatic Chronograph for hump day. 

The first time I am featuring this on my public feeds, this is one of my favourite chronographs with a robust build, superb legibility, and supreme comfort. As with most Alpina watches, it is large but comfortable. The original bracelet made it look ridiculous on my small wrist, so swapped it out for a well-matched vintage-look leather strap. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

Thought I’d try this shark mesh on my Monaco. It’s really comfortable! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Seiko "Tubbataha" Monster


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## tas1911

Speedy Broad Arrow on dark blue with white stitch nylon cloth strap…


----------



## sticky

Hey Clive - nearly snap.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

The gorgeous AnOrdain Model 1 with Teal enamel dial today


----------



## JonS1967

I love how the dial takes on such a different personality in different lighting. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Sugman

On a Hirsch Tiger (leather/rubber hybrid)...


----------



## JonS1967

tartine.74 said:


>


That’s beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Alpina trench watch from around a century back for Throwback Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Genta style


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Sugman




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## minuteman62

1967 Accutron Swiss Chapter Ring


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Some consider these types of watches to be more "weekend" watches. But honestly, I need them for my job way more than I need a Datejust. I do love a Datejust, though.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman today. Really love that black/blue color combo. 

Have a great day


----------



## TheHun

SM


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## BryanG.

monza06 said:


>


----------



## usclassic




----------



## ZM-73

Rado Cape Horn


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The fabulous Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage for flieger Friday!

This is a beautiful watch with lots of details and, as is expected from Alpina, a large watch designed to be comfortable on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## swissra




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT

Legend..


----------



## tartine.74

JonS1967 said:


> That’s beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot...

For today...


----------



## LP49




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nwlaznik




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Friday 
Farer Carnegie today


----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

12:23 y’all


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## WDSub




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## mchilese

At the Port Townsend Aero Museum. Great place to stop during a drive.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a quartz.


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## jonysan

Desk Diving









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## dondiletante




----------



## savedbythebell

B today.


----------



## gmads




----------



## Crabtree4




----------



## naganaga

Vintage Citizen Bullhead in steel and steel panda dial on a hand-stitched bund strap for this Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## crazybywatches

@watches_n_food Instagram











Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TatsNGuns

mchilese said:


> Prost! One of my favorite recipes. Bratwurst and sauerkraut, with apple and potato hash. Sam Adams Oktoberfest to wash it down. And a Tudor Fastrider to keep add some color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


There should totally be more wristie shots with bratwurst & sauerkraut!!! Prost !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## fish70

It looks to be a beautiful morning here.


----------



## TexasTee

New chocolate croc and deployant….


----------



## MAD777

TexasTee said:


> New chocolate croc and deployant….
> 
> View attachment 16168842
> 
> View attachment 16168843


Gorgeous! Cleanest dial I've seen to incorporate a sliderule. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## montelatici




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 41Mets

I’m really Geeking Out about this, probably much more so than it deserves.

In 1984, my grandparents came back from a trip to Switzerland with matching watches for my sister and me. Because I have trouble throwing things out, I still own that watch. 










Well today I was in a mall that has a Swatch store, and as I’m walking up to it I see this










I never bought a watch so quickly. Granted, it wasn’t expensive, but I’m really Geeking Out over the fact that they have released a modern size version of the vintage 1984 swatch that I still own.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Tag, you're it...
Now try and catch me...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello lads!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

montelatici said:


> View attachment 16168948


Is it just me or are your endlinks getting ready to eat your watch 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16169205
> View attachment 16169206
> View attachment 16169207
> View attachment 16169208
> View attachment 16169209
> View attachment 16169211


That's gorgeous, did they all sly like sneak a cyclops above the date wheel but under the sapphire glass ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mte78




----------



## TatsNGuns

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Junkers GMT


----------



## Jack646

Lovely fluorescent office lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

TatsNGuns said:


> That's gorgeous, did they all sly like sneak a cyclops above the date wheel but under the sapphire glass ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Good eye, yeah they actually put the cyclops on the dial itself. Looks really great and clean, you can still see it really well like if it was on top of the sapphire but without any obstruction.


----------



## naganaga

This golden vintage citizen Bullhead for Sunday following yesterday's silver panda bullhead. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## FordHammie

Really digging this turtle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks! Good eye, yeah they actually put the cyclops on the dial itself. Looks really great and clean, you can still see it really well like if it was on top of the sapphire but without any obstruction.


That's slick as snot ! It's like they know that cyclops screw up perfect symmetry. Enjoy the watch it looks amazing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## Nevets750

I got this a couple weeks back and am really looking this Stella Watches "The Entrepreneur"









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

SNZH Sunday


----------



## Tuna holic

Recent acquisition Seiko Bluna on matching navy zulu.


----------



## deepsea03

Home Depot Seiko SKX Sunday


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Chrono Pro 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Having some family fun at Oktoberfest!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad6047

1970s Smith GS.4701 British Army issue. The "W10".


----------



## JonS1967

savedbythebell said:


> View attachment 16170744


Such a gorgeous watch. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Elvedin

Strela... 

Today Skyhawk...









Sent from my JSN-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## 41Mets

On combat straps alligator


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## mylesofsmyles




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## willgost




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Kakofonyx

Lum-Tec Combat B….


----------



## c3p0




----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## army scope jockey

Got on tank kick. Tank jumbo circa 1972
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## mchilese

Not the watch I'm wearing (still my SARB017), but it is watch/clock related. Just got my first hat at Oktoberfest, and saw this cuckoo clock pin to put on it. How could I resist?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## naganaga

Wearing the Alpina Alpiner 4 on a single pass black distressed leather strap for this Monday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tas1911

Omega on leather…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JonS1967

Madison Monday.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49

From 2008


----------



## ZM-73

Challenge Timer


----------



## xj4sonx

Timex and the james brand colab LE arrived today









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## TheHun

Deep


----------



## naganaga

This absolutely gorgeous Alpina Alpiner quartz chronograph for chrono Tuesday.


----------



## jovani

Orange POSEIDON


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

6139 year 1973








⁹*²*


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## LP49

2008 Airman 18.


----------



## LP49

TheHun said:


> Deep
> View attachment 16173875


Chicago pizza?


----------



## ronkatct

BB taking a break.


----------



## Relo60

😊😀Tuesday 😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 being challenged by a pumpkin


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Morency79




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TheHun

Yup. Giordanos.


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## farrandswit

Seaplane Automatic Day Trip.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Dieselk

Do yu like this combo with the jubilee bracelet ? 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU74t1Kg7d9/


----------



## Cahanc

Dsub2 on Nick Mankey. These straps are so frickin comfy!


----------



## 41Mets

My fave


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## naganaga

This beautiful no-compass modern Alpinist from Seiko for climbing over hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## wristroll13

on the tropic today









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!

Never been a fan of anything other than bracelets, but the thickness and structure of this silicone strap are keeping the top heavy watch firmly attached to the wrist while at the same time being extremely comfortable.

This really is the ultimate understated and under the radar OMEGA watch. Too bad they removed the date on the new titanium ones. It made the steel ones really hard to find. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## 41Mets

2022 reissue next to the 1984 original


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad

AnOrdain Model 1 Teal. Even though it’s smaller than I usually wear, I really like this watch a lot and am glad I got it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Dieselk

You prefer the charm of vintage diver or modern diver ? 
My choice is made ☺

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU95wWOggVr/


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay

View attachment 16177087


Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## drram1966




----------



## tas1911

Speedy Racing…


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Congrats! This is a rare sight these days. Had the chance to buy one April 2020 but wasn’t sure. Big mistake. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## TheHun

Taken a hike


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ZM-73

Casio


----------



## Kakofonyx

Nitron Ranger LE….


----------



## Dr. Robert

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko Alpinist reinterpretation in green for Throwback Thursday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## BogdanS

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 16177928


Wow… what’s on the other side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorAmbroz

Today an American Classic


----------



## MDT IT

Titanium Duratect MRK


----------



## catsteeth

BogdanS said:


> Wow… what’s on the other side?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, only turned up yesterday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ronhan

Cellini 5115/8

Regards, Ron


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BogdanS

DHL surprize



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning  
Been a while since i wore my polar Explorer II as I’ve trying to give more watches well deserved wrist time. 

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## jfwund




----------



## sticky

GS GMT


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman

Timex Expedition North solar 36mm.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## falika




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## MAD777

Arrived just in time for the fall colors!










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Jeep99dad said:


> AnOrdain Model 1 Teal. Even though it’s smaller than I usually wear, I really like this watch a lot and am glad I got it.


I have been so close to pulling the trigger on one of these. Great looking watch there. I think the flume?(might have spelling wrong) dials look incredible.


----------



## Cahanc

natesen said:


> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Incredible watch and pic.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jeep99dad

Cahanc said:


> I have been so close to pulling the trigger on one of these. Great looking watch there. I think the flume?(might have spelling wrong) dials look incredible.


Thank you very much. 
I had been hesitant myself for a long time and only due to size. Too much bourbon on a rainy vacation day took care of that  
The fume dials are fantastic but I was not ready to put that much $ into it as I was not sure if size would work. Now I may revisit those


----------



## greedyboythomson

Last day with this one (now sold) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## Derwatch




----------



## Dieselk

The charm of vintage. Do you like?

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVB1gLzKqbP/


----------



## Cahanc

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> I had been hesitant myself for a long time and only due to size. Too much bourbon on a rainy vacation day took care of that
> The fume dials are fantastic but I was not ready to put that much $ into it as I was not sure if size would work. Now I may revisit those


That’s funny. If I had a nickel for every booze fueled slow day purchase it wouldn’t come close to what I actually spent! Agreed about the size element also, was always hoping to see a 40-42mm offering but it never came. How does it wear and look in the flesh? The fit and finish look really nice on the site.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cahanc said:


> That’s funny. If I had a nickel for every booze fueled slow day purchase it wouldn’t come close to what I actually spent! Agreed about the size element also, was always hoping to see a 40-42mm offering but it never came. How does it wear and look in the flesh? The fit and finish look really nice on the site.


Well he told me they had something larger in the work (40?) So hopefully soon. 
I usually would never buy and wear a 38mm watch. But love their designs, all the hand work that goes into each enamel dial… 
It wears much better than I expected so that’s good. The case is substantial for a 38mm and it all dial with to angles rehaut to make it seem
Smaller. Also the dial is clean, uncluttered which I like a lot and all the open real estate gives it the perspective of being larger. 
It’s very nice overall. Even the case is nicer than I anticipated.


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Seiko Champion Alpinist for flashback Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Brey17

4:30 date done right!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Decisions decisions 
Which one would you choose?


----------



## TheCowWatcher

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Decisions decisions
> Which one would you choose?


It's Friday. Go with #1.


----------



## savedbythebell

Tudor. Understated. 😀


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Derwatch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Relo60

Friday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## LP49

TGIF


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## 41Mets

Only a $13,500 markup.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## JonS1967

LP49 said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 16180512
> View attachment 16180512


What a great looking watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ZM-73

Dynabeat


----------



## TatsNGuns

tartine.74 said:


>


Is that a 12 hour subdial with the other being 2nd time zone ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...

























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The modern "shark teeth" Alpinist with the compass for Seiko Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## sticky

BB GMT.


----------



## catspispenguins

Thought I’d show a little strap


----------



## Uzernaime

Ahh, the weekend!


----------



## fish70




----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

A little yard work today with the Pam973 and preparing for our new arrival later this week


----------



## catspispenguins

Lume shot


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## catspispenguins

Kakofonyx said:


> Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


🤩 I was eyeing these watches. Lucky.

how large do they wear on the wrist?


----------



## bigclive2011

Signalman on a green tweed strap.


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## 41Mets

At a bar mitzvah today. Wore this combo


----------



## TatsNGuns

Kakofonyx said:


> Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


Good lord that thing better be like a part of a key which allows time travel plus tells time !!! 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Praying Mantis checking out the Dw6600


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## catsteeth

Still honeymooning. The PR is 44 hours, but I got 55 hours 20 mins from a full wind! It's yet to settle down, but it seems to be running about 4 to 6 spd.
I really like it, but it's a trial/try-out of this style. So I think I'll move it on soon, while it's still minty. Though I've not fully made up my mind yet. The dial is insanely attractive, and the polish work is nice.


----------



## catsteeth

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love these calibre 17's. I tracked one down to a pawn-shop to try one on, but they were asking silly money. Very cool watch 👍

What's with the top of the strap and the case? Very odd effect.


----------



## catsteeth

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16182360


Where did you get the aftermarket bracelet? I've been looking for one, but can only find them for the 300m 41mm versions.


----------



## Cahanc

DA36 through thick and thin. It feels so good to wear it I keep it on even when I can’t see it.


----------



## naganaga

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-case version for this wet and dark Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Cahanc

My newest addition, the A13-A quartz. I bought it second hand from a WUS member and it arrived today. Loving the legibility and the chrono from the middle is very nice.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

A day in the mud and some yard work later.


----------



## Dieselk

One best salmon dial on this price range. That’s a keeper ! What do yu think ?
IG: aquaterralover


----------



## savedbythebell

Op.


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## fish70

Happy Sunday


----------



## Kakofonyx

catspispenguins said:


> I was eyeing these watches. Lucky.
> 
> how large do they wear on the wrist?


48mm without the crowns. Just slightly bigger than a Panerai submersible. 17mm in thickness. 55mm lug to lug.


----------



## Kakofonyx

TatsNGuns said:


> Good lord that thing better be like a part of a key which allows time travel plus tells time !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## MAD777

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Starting the day with my Monaco on OEM strap. 








There were some interesting reflections/shadows on this shot.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## TheHun

Darth


----------



## JonS1967

Third watch of the day


----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## naganaga

The Tissot Gentleman Powermatic 80 in green for this sunny Monday morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT

💛


----------



## andsan




----------



## LP49




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Derwatch




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Cheverian

My gym watch.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jo Hande

Casio ... in the air (CASIO AW49HE-2AV)


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan pastel blue heritage professional


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## Dieselk

Quite nice this Timex 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVLmkNgg5-d/


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Sugman

I was bored in the waiting room at the doctor's office...this is as good as it gets for today.


----------



## catsteeth

From earlier this evening.


----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/vOoNd19


----------



## 41Mets

Triton and mums


----------



## scorp713




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## afechete




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## deepsea03

Karlskrona Hemlig


----------



## ZM-73

Meangraf


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## army scope jockey

Rocking the rainbow.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## naganaga

This 'Gorillaz' special edition G-Shock for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tro_jan

"Smurf" Sport Diver with the Made in Japan dial


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner, a taste of GS 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVPXQLEgxDz/


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## michael_m

372 back on the Ranger strap


----------



## andsan




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman

I'm recycling pics, but this it today's watch.


----------



## Crabtree

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## Jeep99dad

Explorer II   today
And going to pick up a huge new arrival tonight


----------



## Morency79

LUM TEC Lumzilla, letting this one go cheap.


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

My Sandford waits patiently with me in line for a COVID test.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Slinx




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## LP49




----------



## JonS1967

Granges today.


----------



## army scope jockey

Glycine pumpkin circa 1968









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Visconti Roma 60s chrono, aka “Mocha”….


----------



## naganaga

This gorgeous Ricoh automatic for Throwback Thursday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## J.S

Casio F-91W


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maiden

Datejust today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paul R

A1000MG
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Leg day with the sub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summydad1

I’m a sinner


----------



## afechete

Loving my new SPB143


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## RLC

New addition...
Hamilton Ventura Automatic...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Philliphas

Hard not to have a smile when you get to look at this all day!


----------



## TheHun

300t


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko 5 field automatic in green and aged gold for Field watch Friday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## J.S

Pagani Design PD-1639


----------



## jovani




----------



## LP49




----------



## Kentucky Gentleman

My GADA: Mido Multifort 38mm.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Oak and Oscar Humboldt.


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Grand Seiko SBGJ237 on rubber strap:


----------



## Sugman

An Aqua Terra and a McDonald's chicken biscuit...classy.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## sticky




----------



## andsan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

sticky said:


> View attachment 16193231


I have to admit I’m not a huge Speedmaster fan, but that’s nice!


----------



## Solarisminor

Where I live, no one knows what this is.


----------



## BogdanS

sticky said:


> View attachment 16193231


The real deal…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.S

eatabagel said:


> Fun little Casio!
> View attachment 13457579


Real diamonds!


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## kavants




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## monza06




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## naganaga

Is it blue? Is it green? Winding up my green week with a weak argument: the teal green G-Shock G-lide GBX100. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tro_jan

Salmon.


----------



## savedbythebell

Pilot 39.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster 1200


----------



## JonS1967

A drizzly morning in Southern California.


----------



## Olyeller68

Alpina 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## RussMurray

Sticking with my latest addition only swapping out bracelet for a canvas strap...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Earthbound




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Ball NEDU  with Tritium


----------



## domayotte

Omega Aqua Terra quartz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch for a client meeting.


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## RickHoliday




----------



## LP49




----------



## gshock626

SDKA001


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the ExpII, been on since we picked up the new Puppy


----------



## ZM-73

DC3 again


----------



## naganaga

This HMT mod on the Janata platform for this Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the ExpII, been on since we picked up the new Puppy


What the hell ??? Where are the pics of the puppers geeesh ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Anthracite Turtle for the afternoon


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JLS36

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Morency79




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Metropolis

Rainy Sunday selection.


----------



## gmads




----------



## tas1911

B&R 126 GT…


----------



## P.C.

deleted


----------



## P.C.

just took off to take this pic...a late 70s Yema Navygraf II with rare all white text and Military spec'd black insert.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA SMP #LosAngeles







*


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## Crabtree4

Mako V3 Ti MOP


----------



## jascolli

Ball Trainmaster Manufacturer


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock

Microbrand Monday


----------



## LP49




----------



## sleepyhead123

Someone actually noticed this and said it was a nice watch.


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this one a lot lately. I love the blue dial and it’s incredibly comfortable on the bracelet. It also fits nicely under shirt cuff (it’s noted as the thinnest big date watch on the market) and is easy to set the date. The mechanism allows you to switch the date regardless of what time it is, which makes it really easy first thing in the morning to set the time and then the date without worry about damaging anything.


----------



## drmdwebb




----------



## Crabtree

Monday


----------



## yngrshr




----------



## robhkc




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## James Haury

A cheap plastic watch I wouldn't show you if I could. It's a piece of doo doo but good enough for work.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Perseverence

SaMaster14 said:


>


Good lord. No picture from any magazine or book does this watch justice. That is gorgeous.


----------



## SaMaster14

Perseverence said:


> Good lord. No picture from any magazine or book does this watch justice. That is gorgeous.


Thank you! It is an absolutely stunning piece!


----------



## army scope jockey

Heuer 844









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree4

First full day wearing Mako V3 titanium MOP. Still trying to figure out how to capture the dial color without glare on the crystal.


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73

Airfield Hercules


----------



## firetruck41

8926OB, just got it a few days ago to replace a 6 year old 8926OB that lost it's second hand...


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this vintage gold tone PR 516 for Tissot Tuesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## RSDA




----------



## tas1911

Flashy Tuesday…oh yeah!!!


----------



## Crabtree

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Watchoss

10/26
















Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still rocking the polar ExpII 











Magnus says


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Cellblock




----------



## househalfman




----------



## LP49

Oldy but goody


----------



## 41Mets

Wet day in New Jersey with a lot of flooding. Figured I’d wear my UX in case I got stuck in my car, with the water rising, I wanted to be sure set my watch can’t handle the depths


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Radiolarian

The #1 dive watch in the universe.


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## TheHun

Monster


----------



## naganaga

Hamilton Khaki automatic for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## schumacher62

depth and temp.


----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

Karlskrona Hemilg


----------



## FBMJ

Blue Cartier for today.


----------



## nseries73




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## TatsNGuns

... FUB & thanks to japan & partially fedex my new totally unneeded but will be enjoyed just the same gwg 2000 master of G mudmaster arghhhhh...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## ZM-73

Shield Pascal


----------



## Aspartame

My favorite Seiko diver









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Thorisday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## redSLED




----------



## dubhead




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## ItsKennyV




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Jeep99dad

9th day with the . It could be my only watch if I had to keep one only. 
Magnus says hi  he’s already changed so much and got taller in 9 days


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again on this hot day.


----------



## JonS1967

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one!! Very nice.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## JonS1967

After work switch.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus

Found me a birth year watch! All original 6306


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## naganaga

The Citizen ecodrive Blue Angels Nighthawk for Flyer Friday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## J.S

3APR Russian vintage


----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## DPflaumer

140th Anniversary Alpinist


----------



## LP49

Make that two Alpinists!


----------



## DPflaumer

LP49 said:


> Make that two Alpinists!


Don't worry, my SARB edition is safe in the watch box, ready to be deployed at any moment 😉


----------



## jovani




----------



## drdas007

My new Mumbai Special - a "refurbished" Henri Sandoz & Fils (FHF 96 movement). I plan to learn to take it apart and assemble it again for practice...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Pun

Reverso


----------



## Dieselk

A little bit of Red 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVnZ42bsSPP/


----------



## LP49




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Crabtree

Happy Friday!!


----------



## ds760476

Pretty much whenever I can pry it off of my daughter, who literally removed it from my wrist within 10 minutes of its arrival.


----------



## Kaischi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Friday with the Carnegie.


----------



## 59yukon01

This one for the last 3 days, but I've too busy to post with the new job.


----------



## willgost

Benrus Type 1 Reissue. There’s literally nothing I would change.


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The “Green Hornet” SPB031 Sumo 50th Anni..


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## gshock626

6145-8000 from 1969


----------



## monza06




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

After getting the 2k I'm now experiencing 1k renewed extreme fondness-eses.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## naganaga

The 5kx for Seiko Saturday!

It's a celebration of Seiko everyday watches: Can take a beating, and look good while taking a beating!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## RSDA




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

T


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Kermit x Z Hulk 😅


----------



## jovani




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

GS today


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## mchilese

Just got a new bund strap from mancave leather. Pretty stoked with it.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Nutbeem

Rocking the Seagull 1963, but working on a Saturday.... (with a little help from Tito's)


----------



## Shinobi29

Mueller and Sons “Spectre” mod with NE15C on Staib mesh


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This classic Orient surveyor for Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Cahanc

Seiko today keeping me company while I show The Shining to my son for the first time.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011

Schofield.


----------



## Bnan




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## schumacher62

1977 Viscount


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## andsan




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

Started Sunday with the Pam973 on the OP Mil green rubber 
Have a great Halloween Sunday


----------



## Omegafanboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Getting into the spirit! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim

Something to match the snowy landscape today









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Halloween









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## MAD777

Lunar Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

T2N881


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## wristroll13

Bremont/Blackbay inspired SKX









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wore the orange DiverOne gloss this evening for Halloween


----------



## naganaga

Back to a round of my appreciation for the HMT Janata platform today with the HMT "Bauhaus". 

The colour of the dial is showing up as bluish but that's a cast, the dial is actually light grey. The dots at the markers are lumed, but light. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Long day...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## FBMJ

41Mets said:


> J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets?


Thats one hell of a halloween Watch.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws




----------



## Crabtree

Blue Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bluewatchmonday with the navy blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker. This one is Paul’s best yet, solid and still a proper dive watch but much more refined and so well finished for the $. 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911

Chronomat Evo…with “Ike”…


----------



## ItsKennyV

Happy Monday everybody


----------



## nick10




----------



## NL-USA




----------



## JonS1967

Madison Monday.


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## Relo60




----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## kritameth




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko Presage Cocktail time Manhattan this Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MDT IT

Today Moon


----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## GSgrant




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree

Tuesday sweater weather


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nick10




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Not worn beyond trying a few straps. Still trying to decide what I think. Very attractive and subtle gradation on the dial though.


----------



## farrandswit

Enjoying the cool gradient dual of the Seaplane Automatic Special Edition


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## gttheo

Joycoast small indie brand makes wooden watches and sunglasses out of Chicago


----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

41Mets said:


>


I friggin LOVE that watch!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Speedy broadarrow on NEW JB President bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets

daveswordfish said:


> I friggin LOVE that watch!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yassss!!! Same. It’s my second favorite and it’s pretty close.


----------



## wristroll13

Glad I took the leap before my ideal size was discontinued completely









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This absolutely gorgeous HMT Kohinoor to kick off the Deepavali holidays. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## nick10




----------



## jovani




----------



## vesire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Crabtree

Half watch Wednesday


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the Batman today 
Fall weather has crept in so flannels come out


----------



## LP49




----------



## awilder

A reissue of the Sturmanskie watch Gagarin wore to space


----------



## DPflaumer




----------



## kritameth




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Laco


----------



## monza06




----------



## Nutbeem

TheHun said:


> Laco
> View attachment 16217358


Love the sandwich, but is that an IWC knockoff?


----------



## Nutbeem

IWC Wednesday...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Good night


----------



## JonS1967

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16217100


Great shot!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## naganaga

Happy Deepavali! I am wearing my life partner's Tudor Glamour date with opaline dial and diamond markers for the festival of light. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tro_jan

Gradient blue


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ds760476




----------



## jovani




----------



## karwath




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

AnOrdain today. Haven’t changed the strap even once yet as I love this grey suede and may get another one in a different color. 
Fall weather is definitely here to stay now, so positive side is flannels came out


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## andsan




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree

On the Artem strap today


----------



## Sugman

Brand-friggin'-new...


----------



## dj-76

Sitting through training admiring my new to me speedmaster.


----------



## usclassic

Grabbed this off the rack at Walmart for $19 and change.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Omega Seamaster James Bond edition


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## TatsNGuns

..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dieselk

Modest but she got something 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV3nDs7rIur/


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jeep99dad

I like this one a lot and am a fan of that racing green dial


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Robotaz

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one a lot and am a fan of that racing green dial


lol

I’d love to see the web traffic stats after this post.


----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## J.S

Orient TriStar


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## naganaga

On day 2 of Deepavali, I am wearing the 41.5mm Oris Aquis Date upcycle. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## andsan




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Carnegie today. These colors will brighten this humid cold Fall day


----------



## DPflaumer

Lots of blue watches going around today.


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## 59yukon01

Another day at the office.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Cahanc

Just picked up this new beauty. The dial is incredible!!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## gttheo

Anonimo 3 glasses weirdness for me today


----------



## Boris T

Trusty Speedo NY0040. An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626




----------



## Cahanc

heyBJK said:


>


Looking good! I just got my 104 today, also my first Sinn. Feels and looks great so far. I like that the polishing on it gives it a dressier look than some Damasko's but still has a clean look.


----------



## Boris T

Cahanc said:


> Just picked up this new beauty. The dial is incredible!!
> View attachment 16220841
> View attachment 16220842
> View attachment 16220843
> View attachment 16220844


Beautiful classy looking watch with an amazing sea green dial - love it.

If you ever want to dress it down, I think t would look stunning an a good quality orange G10 NATO.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## StanleyInquisition

poor man’s Pelagos! Love this watch already


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Endeavour on their tropic. I like it much better on this strap than the titanium bracelet


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Speedy B

Cahanc said:


> Looking good! I just got my 104 today, also my first Sinn. Feels and looks great so far. I like that the polishing on it gives it a dressier look than some Damasko's but still has a clean look.


Agreed. Looking good fellas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## andsan




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## FBach

Getting rare!









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MAD777

Just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott

One of my very 1st pieces circa , 2005-6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## pvflyer

New Bronze shroud for the Arnie.





































Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer

New Tuna
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Furball




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## monza06




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## swissra




----------



## catsteeth

Lest we forget 🪖


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Meangraf


----------



## SCD

I think 3 and 9 are big enough that this counts as a reverse panda. 🤣


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## BogdanS

This just came in the other day but work was busy so finally able to reunite the family:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

Easy, like Sunday morning


----------



## andsan




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## cmann_97

Bell & Ross










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Makes people look twice


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanks61




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nick10




----------



## LP49




----------



## monza06




----------



## Rojote




----------



## TatsNGuns

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 16220572


Yeah but what time is it ? 


For the thread









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

TatsNGuns said:


> Yeah but what time is it ?
> 
> 
> For the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


5:41 49 seconds. But lol, I take your point.

I love those GG's in bronze. I've just bought the new Peacemaker PG-00 in steel. But I should've waited till they released it in bronze.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## TheHun

Tuna


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Lume shot for the Sinn 104.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

It's Mod Monday again! My friends here know of my respect and admiration for the HMT Janata as a great platform for modding, and today's watch is a great example. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Crabtree

6694 Monday


----------



## Sugman

It's always good to see the variety of watches, here.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker for Bluewatchmonday


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## Snyde

Admiring this while working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

How not to love this dial? I can’t 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BogdanS

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 16225130
> View attachment 16225132
> View attachment 16225133


That’s a very interesting and good looking watch. Spent half an hour online trying to find info on it but couldn’t match the watch to any result and would use your help the ref number. 

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## ZM-73

Harding Jetstream


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## neverlate1973

A gift from a friend .


----------



## naganaga

It's Tudor Tuesday! This lovely Tudor Black Bay 36 in black for today. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TatsNGuns

catsteeth said:


> 5:41 49 seconds. But lol, I take your point.
> 
> I love those GG's in bronze. I've just bought the new Peacemaker PG-00 in steel. But I should've waited till they released it in bronze.


Gorgeous model you picked up! The craziest part about the makers is how they can produce such amazing time pieces with regulated movements at least in this one it came from that shop that tracks the watch for 3 days prior to shipment and this one was +1 /-1 second a day lol that's crazy for a micro brand. 

Let me know if you are ever filled with enough bronze regret I'll swap with you 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DVR

My brand-spanking-new Mido


----------



## PeteJE

Hard at work…..


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dieselk

Red is the new black ? What do you think ? 😍
#wz0041dv 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDdGexrexO/


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Glock2710

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

BogdanS said:


> That’s a very interesting and good looking watch. Spent half an hour online trying to find info on it but couldn’t match the watch to any result and would use your help the ref number.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BogdanS said:


> That’s a very interesting and good looking watch. Spent half an hour online trying to find info on it but couldn’t match the watch to any result and would use your help the ref number.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes BogdanS,
It's an Eterna 1590.41. 
A very rare watch as only 250 ever made. And a 2 & half year hunt ended. 
Cheers
G


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## monza06




----------



## Jeep99dad

New to me Norqain Adventure Sport Chrono in 41mm. Great size, sits flat and wears very comfortable, plus strong quality. 
It’ll be a good strap watch too

Have a great day. 
Brice


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Boris T

Sunny day, so went for a nice walk and lunch by the sea. Had to wear my Citizen Manta Ray for a bit of bling.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## mkws




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Out hiking today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21

Seiko







SPB213


----------



## TatsNGuns

deepsea03 said:


>


How dare you attempt to cover such a pretty watch .. ommmeeeeega considered its dimensions Un cuff able when designing that bad ass watch !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Glock2710 said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous and simply requires nothing added. Maybe a great nato here and there but that's splitting hairs ...


For the tread... 

Its snow season as of today , mid June cant come soon enough I'll miss you sunshine my friend.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutbeem

My newest acquisition... too small for my wrist at 40mm....


----------



## naganaga

Wittnauer Wednesday, anyone? This elegant and lovely watch for today. 

This is one of the storied brands whose part in aviation and space history is all but forgotten. Founded by a Swiss immigrant in the US, its long association with the pre-Swatch Longines is of note as well. It's now a part of the Bulova operation and owned by Citizen.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nick10




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Triton9




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## usclassic

Now filled with 6 grams of silicone oil....


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Third day in a row.


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## sticky

Latest Omega.


----------



## docgov

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport chrono 41mm, on a DrunkArtStraps grey canvas. Love this combo.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Jeep99dad said:


> Norqain Adventure Sport chrono 41mm, on a DrunkArtStraps grey canvas. Love this combo.


Reminds me of the olden days , golden days when if you looked under a rock you would find a Valijoux 7750/7751 .... heck you would find them in 200$ watches and snag the movement. Nice watch ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

... the FUB pelagos






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mp88g

Quantum of Solace









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Xaltotun

The hated, but oh so charming, Air King. As soon as it's discontinued all the h8ters are going to want one 🤦‍♂️


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

A very wet Thorisday here in Bangalore. This vintage three-handed date Oris, likely distributed as a corporate gift. 

It's a lovely watch, and I am loving it every minute it's been on my wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mp88g

Omega Quantum of Solace









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Robert999




----------



## jovani




----------



## Cybotron




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Enjoying my Norqain Chrono 
Wears so well for an auto chronograph and live the canvas on it. 



















Magnus says hi


----------



## RLC




----------



## nick10




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## JonS1967

KonTiki Four Hands today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## supawabb




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

300t


----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Morency79

Benrus Heritage Field


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## cmann_97

Tag Heuer Formula 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.S

Customized DJ homage NH35 Sapphire


----------



## TatsNGuns

gshock626 said:


> SBGH279


That is gorgeous... but is this also the one that guys swear they cant read indoors lol ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Xaltotun said:


> The hated, but oh so charming, Air King. As soon as it's discontinued all the h8ters are going to want one
> 
> View attachment 16231210


You know I have never given it any thought but you may be correct, its like the air king is the Tag of Rolex... oh well all that matters is you love it and that you are patiently waiting to have the haters eat it.. lol I believe ghandi said the last part 1782 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle




----------



## naganaga

It's another dark and rainy day in Bangalore, the kind of weather to call off flying in the 1940s. 

Wearing the Avi-8 1940s centenary this Friday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Bnan




----------



## Watchcollector21

TGIFriday


----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jovani




----------



## Rojote




----------



## RLC




----------



## Sugman




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Boris T

The whopper...


----------



## wschertz

Spirit today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## gshock626

TatsNGuns said:


> That is gorgeous... but is this also the one that guys swear they cant read indoors lol ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

Haven’t heard about that. It’s pretty legible for me


----------



## nick10




----------



## FBMJ

WWII veteran.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas on this beautiful NC Fall day leaves . 

Happy Friday.


----------



## occytron




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## carlhaluss

Greetings from my Aquatimer & I!


----------



## afechete




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy flieger Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## StanleyInquisition

Latest addition to the collection. Bravo Tissot, this watch is fantastic!


----------



## naganaga

Yet another rainy day in Bangalore, and I have chosen to wear this dual register flyback chrono from Citizen.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## StanleyInquisition

Cybotron said:


> View attachment 16231756


How did you get this?!?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan

DS 40


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## RSDA




----------



## NYSCOTTY

schumacher62 said:


>


*COCKTAIL TIME !!














*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED




----------



## ronkatct




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday morning with my Aquatimer Charles Darwin! Same as every Saturday for the past 3 weeks!


----------



## mchilese

SARB017 on a Man Cave Leather bund strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

H. Moser & Cie Pioneer Center Seconds "Funky Blue"









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## usclassic

Arrived today with dead battery from Amazon warehouse and was given full refund. Installed new battery so it runs but indiglo is defective. Expansion band fits pretty well on 7.5 inch wrist, not as tight as I thought it would be.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## JonS1967

This flyback chrono again today.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: Carpe Omnia….


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## 2edyson

Little spring drive action.










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

And a little co-axial escapement action.


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

My top diver


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

300T on DAS


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Chronomat GT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Coffee time


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## nick10




----------



## mp88g

Omega Quantum of Solace. Great collector's piece









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

The Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms....


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great Sunday


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## montelatici




----------



## FBMJ

Just an ordinary one.


----------



## mark2828




----------



## colonelpurple

Taking Tea with my Tudor BB 36 S&G


----------



## northside

GlennO said:


> New thread....


Chronoswiss Orea


----------



## JayV007

Custom seiko today


----------



## O2AFAC67

New shoes for the Bomber!...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73

SRP159J1


----------



## naganaga

The rains finally stopped this morning but it's still wet. Celebrating the return of some sunshine with the HMT "drunken" Kohinoor in grey with gilt accents. So called because of the more than normal slanted numeral markers. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

It’s a three watch day for me.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## jovani

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tro_jan

Limited Edition Topper Ninja


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## JonS1967

Flyback Chrono on OEM mesh to start the week.


----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Monday. 
Blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## naganaga

Tissot Tuesday! This lovely and elegant vintage Tissot Seastar for today. 

It's a beautiful and compact watch with superb presence and comfort. It has a lot of detail that make it a very attractive watch. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BundyBear

What a shocker! Such a loud watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Watchcollector21

Meeting today, hard choice


----------



## tro_jan

SKXA35, 1st Gen dial


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Rojote




----------



## andsan




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## caribiner23

Ventura Tuesday.


----------



## Crabtree

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## It's Hedley

Tuesday...


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport 41 Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## monza06

Breitling on an Eterna alligator strap.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## ZM-73

SSA067


----------



## Speedy B




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## naganaga

Hump day HMT. Friends and regular followers know of my partiality for HMT Janata platform mods and here's a beautiful one. 

Elegant, compact, and super comfortable on small wrists, this is a favourite mod. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## ferrin




----------



## deepsea03

9S64


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

ferrin said:


> View attachment 16243692


Perfection. That is one handsome diver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## captious




----------



## nick10




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ferrin

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Perfection. That is one handsome diver.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you Sir...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Crabtree

Wednesday GMTing


----------



## catsteeth

Keep thinking I'll put a different watch on, then I'll think no, I'm enjoying this too much...


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Lu..




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


>


Wow  killed it. What a shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I love this combo and it seems well suited for the season


----------



## 41Mets

On a new strap I got from heritage watch straps on Instagram


----------



## WellWornWatch

Early 1980's (I think) Vostok Amphibia. 
_The dial and bezel are incorrect and will be replaced, but it just arrived yesterday so I'm taking it out for a test drive today._


----------



## Speedy B




----------



## JonS1967

Madison today.


----------



## TatsNGuns

... gruppo variant on field watches.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851

My Hamilton Ventura


----------



## usclassic

Now on a Barton elite Silicone


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## JLS36

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct

Arrived 4 hours ago.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  killed it. What a shot


Thanks! It’s the new iPhone macro lens, not me!


----------



## RLC

Another V...


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: Medusa


----------



## naganaga

The sky opened up again this morning and it's wet, wet, wet. 

Following this week's Tissot Tuesday with a Tissot Thursday. Following the vintage Seastar with a contemporary Seastar. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TheHun

ii


----------



## Punchthefatkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowly

Fun low-budget


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## parang

A Sky.


----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Robert999




----------



## RLC

Wake up smiling...


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## sickondivers

*#LosAngeles #Op







*


----------



## afechete




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Jeep99dad

AnOrdain model 1


----------



## Morency79




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman

Cleaning out some closets, so I'm wearing my $35, atomic-regulated, 200m WR Casio.


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

GlennO said:


> New thread....


----------



## J.S

Vostok Amphibia 1967 bezeless


----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Flashback Friday with this Allwyn mechanical watch, "Nautilus". 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Punchthefatkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo

When I was having this watch made by Benzinger. I got my initials cut into the movement for a personal touch.


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## occytron

Still very much in the honeymoon period with this one. It's been fun trying it on all of the supplied straps and seeing how they change its personality.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday wirh the Carnegie


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## c3p0




----------



## LP49




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Cahanc

Damasko on Friday. DA36


----------



## naganaga

This elegant vintage Rado Green Horse for Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## tro_jan

Transitional 7002-7020 200m Diver


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mich.g.pan

Bulova of the Day...


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

First flight since covid


----------



## cmann_97

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great Sunday


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## kritameth




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great weekend 

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

cmann_97 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much


----------



## gshock626

SRPE57/SBSA047


----------



## Nutbeem

Rocking the 44 today....


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Enduro


----------



## Geoff617

My latest acquisition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Incredible dial.


----------



## naganaga

This elegant vintage Rado Purple Horse for a sunny Sunday

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

The granddaddy case of Seiko's current divers: 7548 Quartz Diver from 1981


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## andsan




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## nick10




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Long walk and breakfast with my little buddy Magnus


----------



## Nevets750

Panerai PAM 682









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## SinCity




----------



## Paxman

Red Seas Six Pounder


----------



## mchilese

Painting my daughter's room. What better watch than my first perpetual calendar/Chrono/countdown?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Speedy Sunday 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## docvail

Atticus Icarus.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Pontificator




----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SRPG35/SBSA117


----------



## TheHun

Ice blended


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wearing its new shoes, the world's finest aviator chronograph and cooking watch works diligently this evening...


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Classic Chrono 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710

Pre-Steak picture 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

JonS1967 said:


>


The Monaco is such a great looking piece. Nothing like it in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## naganaga

This beautiful tonneau case Xylys to ward off the blues this Monday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Cahanc

Not wearing them all now, just a bit of German engineering on a Sunday night.


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> The Monaco is such a great looking piece. Nothing like it in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I couldn’t agree more. Cheers!


----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## andsan




----------



## tmoore




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## LP49

Good old bronzie!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## AUTOmaniak

1975 Longines Admiral this morning


----------



## LP49

1964 tool watch.


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## AFG08




----------



## Jeffessness

On vacation in a third world country so it's all about being below the radar...leave the Rolexs at home and avoid the kidnapping!


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct




----------



## monza06




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## afechete




----------



## martygene

they're so small that 2 seems about right...lol


----------



## gshock626

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## sleepyhead123

Apparently one of the rarest watches in the world at the moment.


----------



## ZM-73

INOX


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Maxgus

Ooops reflection...!


----------



## zztopops

Chrono time


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Heuer Monaco









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful mechanical racing chronograph "Sholavaram 2" from Ajwain Watches is the closest I have to the Speedy for this Tuesday. 

This watch, a small batch of 300 released in 3 colours with a choice of handset, is the second iteration of the racing chronograph from Ajwain. I chose the burgundy dial as it was very different. 

It's a beautiful watch both inside and outside. The nicely decorated ST movement, visible through the transparent back, is super attractive. 

It's compact, and on the racing strap by Ajwain, super comfortable on small wrists such as mine. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## jhdscript

*Tudor Black Bay* for today


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## armandob

Good Morning to All.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## iceman767

PaulN









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

This













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tas1911

Omega 1957 Broad Arrow, on a Forstner flat band…


----------



## Elton Balch

This today; been considering purchasing the Big Pilot 43 but I think I’ll pass! I like the original!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Elton Balch

Try it again…image didn’t seem to upload.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Jeep99dad

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Skindiver on Zodiac tropic rubber


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## gshock626

SBDC105/SPB147


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful HMT Aroop for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TatsNGuns

... the FUB
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tro_jan

Fine, sweeping second hand of a GS Spring Drive


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Scblacksunshine!




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## iceman767

Speedy









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## afechete




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


I love this Heuer branded Monaco! One of my favorites.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Lu..

LP on a Steward strap


----------



## LP49




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris T

Out tonight with my Citizen Eco-Speedster.


----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## O2AFAC67

Out filling up the tank ready for the holidays. The price/gal forced me to pay with the watch and a kidney...


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ReallyBored

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor Chrono...


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## stetz




----------



## mp88g

Omega Quantum of Solace









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Speedtimer


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Revival Shadow









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This week's Throwback Thursday is with this vintage Timestar mechanical. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Geoff617

My latest acquisition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## mchilese

Seiko SPB221. Just delivered yesterday! Immediately put it on a leader strap since I really don't care for bracelets. So far I'm really happy!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## parang




----------



## J.S

59yukon01 said:


> Everytime I wear this I wonder why I bother having 11 other watches.


Because like accessories, we want to change at times and not wearing the same watch all the time, even if it is our most favourite watch and would be romantic to do so as a one-watch-guy. In reality, we are not as romantic as we want to be. 🤗


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Thanksgiving  
ExpII for me today. 
Walk. 
Turkey.
Nap. 
Movie 


























Magnus says


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Paxman

Montblanc Timewalker


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Iwc










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Double post

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 👍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RLC

1954 Rolex Oyster Perpetual 18k Gold Ref. 6285 
Mr. R lived 2mi from me, I found the watch in a local shop three years ago.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## iceman767

The King









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## daveswordfish

iceman767 said:


> The King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## nouveau_poor

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16260039


Strap looks pretty interesting. Is this a repair or the actual design? Pls lmk the 411. Thanx.


----------



## Kenster21

nouveau_poor said:


> Strap looks pretty interesting. Is this a repair or the actual design? Pls lmk the 411. Thanx.


That’s a Barton Goucho band. I have two and really like them.


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


That’s cool


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## naganaga

This fabulous and bright Navrang for fun Friday!

Somewhat reminiscent of Ricoh watches in the India market in 1970s, this watch is gorgeous on the wrist: slim barrel case, GP bezel, gilt markers and hands, faceted crystal, and a mosaic-like dial. What more can one ask?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Grab and go (because of the impressive PR)


----------



## Lagania

gshock626 said:


> 1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


That is a really sharp watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

BuBBle


----------



## Sonar

Just received my seestern sub300t fake doxa. Put it on a absolutely not matching erika's

Quality is really amazing. Cant believe this costs 160euro.. amazing bezel action, BOR bracelet is more than decent (could be a 100 on its own)

Great beater funky oddball watch









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## jhdscript

*GMT Bell & Ross BR123*

*


  




*


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## It's Hedley

FedEx incoming today, so the Submariner my collect dust for a few days or more...


----------



## parang




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Rojote

BU basketball


----------



## monza06




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## O2AFAC67

Results of the earlier effort...


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## mrk

Flieger Friday!


----------



## El Conde

Just arrived from the Black Forest an hour ago! Gold hands! Not officially limited production but they hinted at it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCT

Raven Solitude I got in a trade recently.


----------



## Squirrelly

Hamilton auto chrono today:


----------



## Crabtree

Black Friday


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## websturr

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

ExpII today again


----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga

For this Saturday, this superb Seiko samurai!















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JustAbe

At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mark2828




----------



## andsan




----------



## TravisMorgan

Wearing this one again...happy to see notification that my turquoise dial is shipping


----------



## afechete




----------



## MAD777

New addition from microbrand Roue









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## parang

Seiko SRPG29 is my newest.


----------



## Nevets750

Stella watches.









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

300


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 2edyson

Back to basics with my 112


















Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Have a splendid weekend!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## zztopops

Black Friday delivery…..but of course it has to be a black watch


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## mchilese

Casio Databank 150. A friend of the family passed a while ago, and left me his watches. This was dead as a door nail, but I got a battery at Target, and the manual from Casio. Boom! Working again. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

After being away for a week without it


----------



## franco60

16610LV









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## naganaga

The turtle can't be far behind, can it? The anthracite turtle with a ghosted bezel mod for this Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## tro_jan

Outdoors


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mattnt




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## andsan




----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## jovani




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Sector Dive with a seafoam enamel dial


----------



## rkny




----------



## mchilese

Classic.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Precista PRS3 LE


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## ReallyBored




----------



## KANESTER

Squale Scuba Gnomon LE


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Electricians DeZert - a watch with a reserve battery.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

Excellence from DWC.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Omega Seamaster PO


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## naganaga

It started to drizzle just as I stepped into the garden for these shots. The splatter of raindrops on the blue dial reminds me of some of the "starry sky" dials!

This beautiful HMT Kohinoor in blue for warding off the stormy Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## KA4993




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## gmads




----------



## Shinobi29

2012 Sandoz 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## iceman767

Oceanx









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz




----------



## AUTOmaniak

My O&W right now. Just messing around with the comic book filter for something different.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Exp II











Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## naganaga

Following yesterday's blue Kohinoor with this amazing yellow/golden Kohinoor today. Wearing it on a suede strap so the sheen and Sunray show up a little more! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune

Speedy Tuesday for me.


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## Evil Minion




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 2edyson

Speedy reduced Tuesday










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## FLG44




----------



## jkpa




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman on the wrist today


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Rail Roader


----------



## mchilese

Really loving this new GM SPB221. Bonding with it hard on this green strap. I was a bit concerned that the dial texture would pop more than it does. It's actually more subtle than in less photos and I like that. It's a pretty rugged looking watch in person.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch

Just switched for Speedy Tuesday


----------



## monza06




----------



## naganaga

A vintage Pierce watch with the (then) famous pi logo for hump day. 
A somewhat obscure watch, but with great history if you dig around! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new Farer Lander Midnight arrived today


----------



## andsan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cmiguelq

Borealis Neptuno!


----------



## Fishintime

Mido multifort 38mm


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani

wrong date ...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MAD777

Perpetual calendars are nice the day after a short month. Even accounts for leap years!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Pagani GMT Batman*

*


  




*


----------



## It's Hedley

The odd hand in pocket shot, but I'll play along today...


----------



## roy.erlich36

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the new Farer Lander Midnight on today 
I really live design language and use of color. The bronze on the deep blue dial works to perfection in my eyes.


----------



## Geoff617

PAM0117 Destro in titanium. Tobacco dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

I didn't realize how long it'd been since I last wore my Fortis. Lol, it's been like two weeks!  Lol.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Charm of microbrands 👍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JonS1967

Didn’t set the date when I put this on but wearing it today.









Date corrected


----------



## Dcreed




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley

FedEx delivery this afternoon... Sweeter than Yoo Hoo!


----------



## JonS1967

It's Hedley said:


> FedEx delivery this afternoon... Sweeter than Yoo Hoo!
> View attachment 16271790


Congratulations!!


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: MCMLXVI Annus Mirabilis

It’s actually very easy to read.


----------



## naganaga

Tressa Thursday, anyone, for Throwback Thursday?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Xaltotun




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## vithic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## MAD777

Deep snow in the mountains of New Hampshire. Time to wax the skis!










Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## Jeep99dad

My almost 32-year old Breitling Jupiter Pilot 









Love it. Big scratch and all


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## afechete




----------



## RoRoPa




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Paxman

Irreantum Magellan


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Feeling a little green today 😜


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## stetz




----------



## O2AFAC67

Replaced the new black Italian calf leather deployant with the whiskey distressed Spanish leather deployant this evening...


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## TheHun

Dinner switch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Loving the seafoam dial of the new Nodus diver


----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## J.S

Customized GMT homage DG3804 Ceramic Sapphire


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Fortis Friday!

TIL that the first automatic wristwatch was made by Fortis in 1926! Whoa. Always associated the brand with somewhat overwrought designs with trueline and Eden Roc in vintage and space watches in modern/contemporary. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## BundyBear

G-shock in lime green to shock them all.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## parang




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## Grendel01

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anrex




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Lander Midnight today and so ready for the weekend


----------



## Skeptical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore




----------



## Paxman

Flieger Friday with this homegrown 6497


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## MAD777

Got to love a Sunburst dial on a sunny day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Trying out the new strap on my SPB147


----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/vOoNd19


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

Poor little guy got magnetized. Was running 2 HOURS fast per day. 10ish seconds on the demagnetizer and we're all good again. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Cahanc

The lovely Damasko Dsub2


----------



## kavants




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## FBach

Brand new...a month.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12

Amazon special-$23.00.


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Cahanc

Switch up for evening with the Warriors.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchfiend12




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. 

Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, this watch will seem to be a contemporary/modern watch, with a close inspection leading to a bit of a vintage vibe from the case. 









December 4, 2021: #hmt #trisul #mechanicalwatch #vintage #hmtwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts


The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, th...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## NYSCOTTY

*LOUVER DIAL !!*


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## andsan




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TempusHertz




----------



## mchilese

On the way to the 44th Olympia Toy Run. Typical PNW weather... cloudy and drizzling.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Grinderman

60’s Monvis skin diver .


----------



## Kakofonyx

The Sacred Craft La Grande Mér Hua Hin…


----------



## Finn74

Hard not to love a Lorier


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

04Dec21











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## 2edyson

Stop...Hamil-ton. Can't touch this










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## anrex




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SPB241/SBDC145


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## stetz




----------



## Jeep99dad

Well this happened today. I picked it up from my AD unexpectedly this afternoon and I’m so psyched. Size is great  
L2L isn’t an issue at all and my wrist is not even 7”. Wears better than the regular Pelagos I had before.


----------



## Perseverence

My Logines Lindbergh is keeping me company while I relive my childhood.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JayV007




----------



## GoldenDog88




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## naganaga

HMT Amrut for a lazy sunny Sunday. Amrut means nectar or honey in Hindi and the inner meaning in Sanskrit is immortality. 

This watch, true to its name, has the colour of rich forest honey but in certain light can range from caramel to Burnt caramel. 

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

SBGW275


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## alexhuang1

Elgin









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Paxman

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## Jeep99dad

What else ?
My new Pelagos MN21 ️


----------



## fish70




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Cahanc

These 49’ers are stressing me but my Sinn always makes me feel better.


----------



## stetz




----------



## RSDA

Old Faithful on a new Strapcode. I likey.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I freakin love this Pelagos, can’t get enough of it


----------



## Dr. Robert

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Warding off the blues this Monday with the Orient Bambino Generation 2 Version 3. 















Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RSDA




----------



## jovani




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## LP49




----------



## jhdscript

*Ebel Discovery Chronograph*

*


  




*


----------



## deepsea03

5 things to notice in 1 photo relating to the SBGM247, there is a lot going on so lets walk from inner dial to outer rehaut

1) the dial has a fine sunburst in the dial....subtle effect that is meant to be appreciated by the wearer but not someone across the room

2) notice the difference in shade, tone and color of the green from left to right - the dial is always presenting different vibes even while perfectly still

3) the cuts along the surface of the hour makers indicate a sports model and throw/reflect light more than anyone would imagine

4) the silver lower GMT scale (the upper half is green) comes alive with the tiny specs that reflect light and shimmer in the right light

5) the reflection oof the movement nomenclature on the high polish (zaratsu??) of the outer part of the rehaut.


----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Scblacksunshine!




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Towr

RZE Resolute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Farer Hecla ti


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## usclassic




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## 2edyson

Monday got me with a case of the blues 


Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz




----------



## Cahanc

heyBJK said:


>


Ordered my DC86 first week in Oct. Still waiting. Great pic!


----------



## naganaga

Tank Tuesday! This large yet classically styled Titan tank automatic for today. 

Wrist roll: December 7, 2021: #titan #tank #wristwatch #automaticwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ZM-73

Straton


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## LP49




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## andsan




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## captious




----------



## mchilese

Having a bit of a honeymoon phase with this. Hard to wear anything else right now.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MAD777

Reading to pass the time in an airport terminal.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 2edyson

Speedy Broadarrow Tuesday 











Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## yk101




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## househalfman




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Perseverence

Smith & Bradley Ambush keeping me company on airdrop.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Time flies...

Every time check reminds me to take a second to appreciate the moment, be it good or bad ... 

It's very mentally cathartic...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

Setting up navigational beacons for Santa's sleigh


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IAmScott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Sugman

A gift from my daughter from a previous Christmas...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## arg0n




----------



## Paxman

Seagull 1963 Panda


----------



## simon_nmk

Venturing to try the hottest Aliexpress watch today!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery today 

That dial


----------



## mizzare




----------



## ronkatct

Going green.


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## TatsNGuns

...FUB on camo ..





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Atlanticus


----------



## Morency79




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1

Pilot watch









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Pelagos FXD but on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. I am digging this


----------



## LP49




----------



## Triton9




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This elegant Titan Edge in tonneau case for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: December 9, 2021: #titan #edge #titanwatch #wristwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Paxman

Magico Square


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TheHun

Rainy Cali day


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## iceman767

Enjoying this









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: A Leaning Tower!


----------



## redSLED




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## J.S

Tag Heuer 3000


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This fabulous Orient Bambino Small Seconds white dial cased in yellow gold plated case for Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The most comfortable, most accurate and strongest of my 22 auto's... Damn good work Marathon


----------



## ronkatct

My Deep Blue arrived today. There was a sale and watch was 66% off or something like that. But shipping was not free. Got me a red ceramic bezel, red dial, AR sapphire coated, watch. It is a but thick with 300meters WR rating. I might warm up to the sidevalve and get an Omega one day.


----------



## JohnM67

Hers n his.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## jhdscript

*Tudor BB 79220B*

*


  




*


----------



## zengineer

Hope I don't get targeted by gangs on mopeds, jet skis or drones.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## Btiggemann

Happy Friday to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## Jeep99dad

#farerfriday 
Farer Discovery on the wrist. TGIF


----------



## pa1113

Ingenieur 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## redSLED

Racing against time today


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Paxman

Accutron Astronaut LE


----------



## JonS1967

Happy Friday!!


----------



## mchilese

I think I like it best on a black strap. Going to have to try and find a nice leather strap with white stitching, I think. Ooooh, or distressed black leather with a khaki off-white stitch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Speedy B

My Pam24











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Had a dinner date tonight (date number 2!) so whipped out the Flieger Bronze for such an occasion before leaving home!










Even though it's just underside AR, seems wherever Stowa source their crystals layer it up very nicely.


----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## Colombia




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97

OG Hammy


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## Barnaby'sDad




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## naganaga

Wearing this lovely Bauhaus mod of the HMT Janata this sunny Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## soboy




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas


----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Rojote




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Happy Saturday!


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Navitimer










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

300t


----------



## naganaga

This Orient Kamasu in red for this Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Elton Balch

It’s 1:15 am where I am; power is out and currently wearing this waiting for it to be restored by 2:45 am. After that, on goes the generator! Ahhhhh…life in the country😳.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## naganaga

A rare same-day change of shoes for the Orient Kamasu red diver this evening. 

Paired with a red exotic leather strap to paint the town red.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## soboy




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## andsan




----------



## xudec




----------



## beyondhonesty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## alexhuang1

Baby alpinist









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GumbyFan




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## 2edyson

Explorer II for some dim sum 










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## TheHun

I


----------



## iceman767

Oceanx









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

San Martin


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## naganaga

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Radiolarian

Raining out here so it’s Aqualand Duplex time!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## WastedYears

Not gonna let tendonistis keep me from enjoying haute horlogerie.


----------



## nobody




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247 on B&R canvas


----------



## nseries73




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## LP49




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## yk101

Somewhere in the South Florida. Exercising a right to be called water proof.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## monza06




----------



## Paxman

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## 2edyson

Rainy Breitling Blue Monday here in the Bay. Just swapped the mesh back on.











Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## redSLED




----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## Cheap Watch Guy

Yema - Rallye Andretti Limited Edition


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Colemanstimepieces

41Mets said:


> GS on stingray


Nice Band


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

It's been this one for the last 4 days but I've been too busy at work to post.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

I'm having a paperwork day... 
Is anyone else?


----------



## naganaga

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph, ironically, for speedy Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## catspispenguins




----------



## anrex




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## J.S

Heithel said:


> View attachment 15843325


Who will buy this watch? Definitely not a Rolex lover (with hateful texts) or Rolex hater (as it is a homage design)! c",)


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Elliot Brown Holton.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Frack

Simple yet classic SKX009


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## RSDA




----------



## RSDA

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 16297663


Timmy Ho's!


----------



## catspispenguins

RSDA said:


> Timmy Ho's!


You know it eh!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## LP49




----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: Open Heart Butchery….


----------



## glass_citymd02




----------



## monza06




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JonS1967

A rare, but welcome, day of heavy rain here in Southern California.


----------



## warsh

New Lorier Safari!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biglove




----------



## naganaga

Easily my favourite quartz chronograph, this Alliance Sport Chrono for Victorinox Wednesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Radiolarian

Citizen Promaster


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Morning coffee in my favorite corner of the house. 



















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03

SBGM247


----------



## Nevets750

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E.









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Have a Sinntastic day.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Seiko 5


----------



## gmads




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## pichi826




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial

Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles. 

































Was inspired by this Rolex 5513 proto


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## yankeexpress

GL0316 bronze GMT


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JLS36

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

So hard photographing the pvd.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## corry29




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## demPho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jeep99dad

I’m lucky to be able to check out the blue dial prototype of the upcoming Tool Watch Co Arctic field watch  and share my thoughts on it with the owner and fellow WIS. 
First impressions are good 

I am a fan of the watch aesthetically and it also has real nice specs . Titanium case. Natural meteorite dial. Cool dome sapphire and a clean overall design. 

Case is 38mm by 46.3mm long and 11.3 thick. 
20mm lugs 
Sellita SW200. 
Screwdown crown 
WR 200m


Some of the things I was less enthusiastic about are already on the list of changes for the production model(text, lume, Titanium “scratchability”. 
I would prefer it in 40-41mm but not a show stopper for me. I’ve started opening up my collection to smaller watches 
The meteorite dial is well done and not tacky like some I’ve seen before. 

 The production watch will also include the scratch-resistant titanium bracelet.
Refinements in production include:
Removal of SELLITA SW200 and EXPLORER from the dial and is replaced them with FIELD.
Upgrade of all lume to Grade A Swiss SuperLuminova BGW9
HV1200 scratch resistant coating to all titanium components .

Good deal on them right now at under 500$

Cheers. B


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## naganaga

Throwback Thursday with the Citizen Quartz Bullhead reissue!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## andsan




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16301362


Love that duoface!
Congrats 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MAD777

New arrival...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b0fh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Paxman

Moscow Classic 3602


----------



## xudec

Halios Universa Pastel on a green nato.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on a C&B Chevron singlepass 
A tough of red to complete the Blue-Blanc-Rouge French flag 
I love this watch so much. 

I’ll keep trying different combos and sharing photos.


----------



## brendvn




----------



## webster126




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## mchilese

I'm seriously struggling to wear any other watch right now.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113

mchilese said:


> I'm seriously struggling to wear any other watch right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Model number please? This is a great looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## JonS1967

webster126 said:


> View attachment 16302144
> 
> View attachment 16302143


That Yema is soooo cool!


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## J.S

Rolex Date 1505


----------



## naganaga

This Seiko field chronograph for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## mchilese

pa1113 said:


> Model number please? This is a great looking watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB221 . It's been pretty under the radar compared to other Seiko releases for some reason. Worked out for me. A true traveler GMT for <$1000 (second hand) that's less than a year old....? Yes please! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## magste




----------



## hsf3

Old school today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron singlepass 

This watch makes me want to drink red wine


----------



## deepsea03

1968 transitional speedy 145.022-68


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Paxman

Artego 300M


----------



## LP49




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## naganaga

The Seiko fifty seven fathoms for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## magste




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on an old blue Toxicnato


----------



## mchilese

Favorite thing about Saturday morning, making a big breakfast for the family. Eggs, sausage, pancakes and toast. 
Oh, Luminox 3080 Chronograph









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Glycine Combat


----------



## TheHun

Monster


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Geology Rocks

Enjoying the Christmas tree and relaxing while the little one naps.


----------



## garydusa

…made by George Fox!

















Lol!


----------



## LP49




----------



## slcnav

naganaga said:


> This Seiko field chronograph for field watch Friday!
> 
> Wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Were did you get that band?


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## naganaga

slcnav said:


> Were did you get that band?


Mooi straps

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## demPho

Sangin Instruments Overlord



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## jam.on.it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

The skx for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## SteveFWatches




----------



## jovani




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ZM-73

Pearl Diver


----------



## andsan




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## J.S

BadMedicine said:


> Steinhart Ocean One GMT Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day I will be able to get a Rolex GMT Master II Rootbeer. But, this will do for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is more of a homage to Rolex GMT-Master Root Beer vintage and is sure much nicer than Rolex GMT-Master II Root Beer. Good choice. c",)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Space rock.....



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 Boutique Exclusive in on loan from a friend who may or may not get it back


----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🎄🙏🏼


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## RSDA

Snowy SKX in Maine. The happy watch.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Jeep99dad

Batman this morning after neglecting it the last couple of weeks with the FXD arrival 
Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Paxman

LÜM-TEC 350M-4


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## redSLED




----------



## captious




----------



## mchilese

A mid day winter ale.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

High beat


----------



## Jean1888

_







_


----------



## michael_m




----------



## yankeexpress

Highbeat movement at this quality and an affordable price should shake the competition (Seiko) to their bones.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Helson Gauge (the watch, not the turtle )


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with this.








Then switched to this.


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko "ice" baby monster for this cold monday morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iceman767

Borealis









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Sugman

Pic taken yesterday, but still wearing it...


----------



## BruFlick




----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## captious




----------



## Paxman

Glycine Combat Bronze


----------



## Nutbeem

Pepsi day...


----------



## TatsNGuns

... thanks Japan 










And now I even got the time set !!! Yep it works. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## alexhuang1

Mini turtle









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob

LOCMAN 1970 39mm


----------



## monza06




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## naganaga

Titan Edge Tank this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## iceman767

Seiko today









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## andsan




----------



## j.p.g




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 41Mets

I learned my lesson with the copper Chronomat last year, so I know to never buy a new Breitling again, but holy crap is this gorgeous


----------



## Paxman

Mido Ocean Star Commander


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD


----------



## DTDiver

Vaer A5 Heritage ... pretty impressed with this one. All I want in field watch in 40mm, good lume, screw down crown, classic dial ...!

..and fit barely any strap colors !



















































Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## mrk

Just went to put on the Ginza after a few days and note that it stopped on exactly this, what are the chances?!


----------



## TheHun

300t


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## JonS1967

Wore this to work.
















And this tonight.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Following Monday's baby ice monster with the black monster. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Believe


----------



## mchilese

Time for breakfast!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## jhdscript

*Ebel Chronograph 1911*

*


  




*


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## iceman767

NanoUniverse









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Paxman

Manchester Watch Works 62 MAS


----------



## MAD777

This bronze diver today









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch

The Hulk today cause Christmas is coming!


----------



## Brey17




----------



## dxholdren




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Dieselk

Each time I look at this beauty i almost have a retinal fracture 🤣

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## mchilese

Well look what came in the mail today!  My second Alpinist. I have a SARB017, and now I get the full titanium/GMT/perpetual calendar/ HAQ version in the SBCJ019. That's a lot of different itches scratched. Lol.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## Colombia




----------



## naganaga

Titan Edge Tank this Thursday. 

Following Tuesday's tank with somewhat baffling Roman 3 and 9 markers, a rather simple one today with numeral markers at 12 and 6. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## andsan




----------



## mark2828




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## soboy




----------



## drdas007

HMT Pilot (Mumbai Special)


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky

HydroConquest.


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the MWW 62 MAS for Festivus


----------



## alexhuang1

Monster









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. I love this combo but have a cool leather to try on it too. It turned out to be a strap monster. I’m digging this watch


----------



## RobMc

Grabbed a burger and a pint while I finished up some last minute shopping.


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Perseverence

This saddle brown strap from Veblenist really pops with the DWC Le Mans Chrono.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver

Oris Propilot Big Crown ...on NATO strap. 
This is the photo I was looking for when I had to decide if buy this model or not; how it looks on NATO.





































Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## mchilese

It seems that good barbeque is all about timing. And for my first try, I'm pretty happy! Hickory smoked chicken, roasted potatoes and corn and some bread sticks. And a New Belgium Trippel. And my trusty Fortis Cosmonaut Chronograph.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This butch yet beautiful Bulova for this Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Kakofonyx

Corum Admiral…. sailing steampunk style.


----------



## magste




----------



## Berg3.0

Merry Christmas  to all WUS members out there in the different parts of the world, from me in little Denmark  










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## cmiguelq

Zelos day!


----------



## mark2828

1980s Timex “ MacGyver “ Manual wind


----------



## nick10




----------



## andsan




----------



## Roningrad

Merry Christmas in advance everyone.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## deepsea03

Hope you find what you're looking for beneath the tree


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## iceman767

Breitling


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## TheHun

Double post.


----------



## Cahanc

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## ZM-73

Have a great day!


----------



## govdubspeedgo

merry xmas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## JonS1967

Been enjoying this one quite a bit lately. Sorry about the blurry pic. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful two-tone Longines Hydroconquest in black and rose gold for Christmas day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

Something possessed me to switch to this beauty.


----------



## JohnM67

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## magste

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## jovani

dec. 1969


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## andsan




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## mchilese

Merry Christmas! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Paxman

Mühle Glashütte Panova
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Merry Christmas  









Waiting for everyone to get up and open presents so americano ️ on the patio with Magnus.


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Merry Christmas


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Merry Xmas, and happy holidays!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

70° degree day for Christmas. Was hoping for 80°, so Santa almost got it right.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## monza06




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery


----------



## MAD777

Merry Christmas









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## 2edyson

Merry Christmas WUS










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

I was wearing my Oak & Oscar Sandford for Christmas until I got to her parents house and received this as a gift from her brother.

My first Invicta, and while it's a bit larger than what I would normally wear it has a surprisingly high level of quality - more than I would expect.

Now to figure out the chronograph functions!









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Slowphiveo

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bakulimaw




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

SEIKO Bullhead and Bonnat Chuao 75%


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

I had breakfast outside in a t-shirt  crazy Christmas weather, but after some exploring I found Christmas snow 










No watches were harmed in the making of this photo 



We have rinse off 










That lume though


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SteveGeorge

Beautiful piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Damasko DS30 on a minimal Hoyt olive drab no stitch strap today.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman

Tactical Frog


----------



## Elton Balch

Paxman said:


> Tactical Frog
> View attachment 16322515
> View attachment 16322516


With a Tiffany dial? That’s got to now be worth $100,000!!!


----------



## Elton Balch

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16322270


Wow…what a great picture! Very creative.


----------



## Elton Balch

This one today; I bought this about a month ago and I’m addicted to it!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Heithel

J.S said:


> Who will buy this watch? Definitely not a Rolex lover (with hateful texts) or Rolex hater (as it is a homage design)! c",)


No one would buy it considering it ain’t for sale 

I built it to keep and enjoy not to sell


----------



## 2edyson

Navi-Sunday Let's go Pats!










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

They said it only snowed like once it twice in Bremerton and it'd only be a couple inches. Liars! Liars, all of them!










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967

Dieselk said:


> Have a great day
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16322036
> View attachment 16322037


That’s beautiful!!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Rollan

JonS1967 said:


> Been enjoying this one quite a bit lately. Sorry about the blurry pic. Merry Christmas!!


What a beauty! Happy Holidays, neighbor, and fellow GenXr!


----------



## ZM-73

Mako


----------



## jovani

"coke"


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## DiverBob

Bulova Oceanographer


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Invicta Ocean Ghost II beater for a snowy battery replacement on my daughter’s car


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Timex


----------



## Sugman

Santa (AKA: my lovely wife) was good to me this Christmas...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## JonS1967

Rollan said:


> What a beauty! Happy Holidays, neighbor, and fellow GenXr!


Thanks, and Happy Holidays to you neighbor!!


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JuNi




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## 2edyson

Speedy Tuesday decisions...


















Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still with the ExpII


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## longstride

6309-7029


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Fjallrav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## tommy_boy

Double Twelve on a nice strap from DON


----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## watchmenottv

Just in....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 


That lume


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Paxman

Orient Marcus Gronholm Limited Edition


----------



## sleepyhead123

Dive watch day today.


----------



## tel.oneill

This and that. One on each of my arms.


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday 
















Today


----------



## 2edyson

Fireside for IWC Wednesday










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bailey24




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## krockwood




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## Colombia




----------



## 59yukon01

It's been the Shogun for the last 4 days.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nouveau_poor

from the weekend. don't even bother with the date hand as my eyesight is so terrible.


----------



## naganaga

Back home after a family event and put on the Borealis Estoril 300 DW project watch, a homage to the legendary Seamaster 300. 

Wearing it on the supplied "Bond" NATO, making the watch super comfortable on my small wrists.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## jovani




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## ToBeDetermined

My son-in-law has joined the Club!


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

This red dial 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kaischi




----------



## Dieselk

JonS1967 said:


> That’s beautiful!!


Thanks


----------



## Cahanc

DSub2


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nodus Sector Diver Seafoam


----------



## Paxman

d. freemont Boston Tea Party (BTP)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JLS36

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## nick10




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Cahanc

DA36 Lume


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan and a Boulevardier


----------



## naganaga

My favourite this year, worn most frequently, and a popular watch whenever I have worn it, this Longines Hydroconquest quartz in 39mm with blue dial is my ultimate GADA watch till now!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## magste

Legend Diver


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LP49




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## soboy

Vaer S3 Field on San Martin NATO


----------



## deepsea03

the near pristine Grand Seiko and beat to hell Speedy yet both are perfect to me....perfection is subjective and relative.
In watches and people.
Be excellent to each other.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nick10




----------



## Toddski1

MAC-V SOG Seiko ref. 6119-8100


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## AUTOmaniak

my Orient Star WZ0011DD on tapered mesh for NYE


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy last Friday of 2021









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Nearly there...A blessed and purpose-filled 2022 everyone!


----------



## Geology Rocks




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#OrientSTAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great New Year’s Eve

Farer Lander Midnight


----------



## mchilese

This is quickly becoming my favorite watch. The size is great, the lightness of titanium for the case and bracelet is so comfortable. And that HAQ movement with a perpetual calendar means I won't ever have to worry about the date in my lifetime.

Vino enthusiasts; Wente Sonata 2019

Happy New Year! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Beens

deepsea03 said:


> Praying Mantis checking out the Dw6600


Nice looking DW6600 still got mine from when i joined the navy back in 1997!


----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## TheHun

GMT
View attachment 16334382


----------



## Furball

Hiking at Smith Rocks today, hoping you all have a happy and healthy 2022!


----------



## cmann_97

Forzo Endura Timer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JonS1967

Happy New Year!


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: The Shrine.


----------



## Cahanc

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## Russ1965

Today's wristwear


----------



## naganaga

This 2-tone Citizen automatic for the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Cahanc

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great New Year’s Eve
> 
> Farer Lander Midnight


I have the Hecla ti and very much enjoy seeing other Farer enthusiasts! HNY


----------



## jovani

Happy New Year!


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## JonS1967

jovani said:


> Happy New Year!


What a cool watch… and a great way to start the new year!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Happy New Year Watch People! Certina DS PH200M for a frigid walk with Maisie.


----------



## TheHun

Happy New Year


----------



## mchilese

Hanging out with my daughter right now. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

PWD?
'Pirate' sez hi....


----------



## jah




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy New Year
 

Closed 2021 with the GMTII and started 2022 with it as well.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendvn




----------



## carlhaluss

Starting 2022 with a Classic: JLC Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute To 1931.


----------



## Paul in SC

A few days ago I was asking where I could find a pre owned Damasko. Got tired of looking and just went new. Watchmann was the perfect place.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Happy New Years to all!!


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYNHcmvMRKb/


----------



## El Conde

Stowa green and gold. Packers will take care of business tomorrow but they feel a little vulnerable until Jaire and Z return. Happy New Years y’all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerofail

A Speedy Nato! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This elegant and beautiful Orient Mechanical with power reserve indicator for a lazy Sunday, the last Sunday of this winter holidays. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Aidy




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Racer-X




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## Paxman

Vulcain 50s Presidents’ Automatic


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sickondivers

*#Intra-Matic #LosAngeles







*


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## Sugman

For now, this one.


----------



## mchilese

Spending some time at the keyboard with some Laphroaig 10yr and my Presage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 5


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

PO are amazing


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spending the evening with the Vero Ridge Trail on canvas and a Boulevardier


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This lovely Oris Aquis Upcycle for the first working day in the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tel.oneill

1997 4000 series. Bought it in Tasmania while visiting my big Sis.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## RSDA




----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Furball




----------



## mchilese

SBCJ019 today. If you need something grab-and-go, this is pretty great. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD MN21 to kick off the first work week of 2022.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Cahanc

Damasko DA42 black case on Nick Mankey strap.


----------



## Nutbeem




----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Ti Endeavour on their tropic strap


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

Tudor Tuesday with this lovely and elegant Glamour Date. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## webster126

Hanhart 417 ES LE 39mm. #4/150. Loving it so far.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JonS1967

Back to work after the holidays, wearing my Eterna Madison.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tmoore




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Toddski1

DS30 on a B & R Birch Vintage Suede Watch Band


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on bracelet today


----------



## Paxman

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## farrandswit

Rich wearing one of the originals.
Seaplane Automatic Day Trip


----------



## farrandswit

Paxman said:


> Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961
> View attachment 16341936


Such a fun piece!


----------



## MAD777

Out snowshoeing at 10°









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## A4A

Chrono as well…


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollan




----------



## ZM-73

Adina


----------



## 2edyson

First speedy Tuesday of 2022










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## JonS1967

Paxman said:


> Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961
> View attachment 16341936


Awesome!!!


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## naganaga

This Hamilton Khaki Automatic for Hump day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Howbouthemcwbys




----------



## MAD777

Woodstove fired up!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

Easily my most comfortable watch









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I was going to wear something else but the pull from the Pelagos FXD  was too strong to resist  so here it is, still on the DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## mchilese

Presage GMT on a leather NATO. Those spring bars are tight to the case for a leather NATO, but I think it's worth it. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## Cahanc

Seiko SSC815 arrived today. Fits perfect out of the box, it must be kismet.


----------



## tel.oneill

This beauty.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## naganaga

This sunburst gilt dial HMT Vijay (Vijay means Victory) with beautiful applied indices and broad markers at cardinal points for Throwback Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Strange Days




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## magste




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Manstrom




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty 135.042


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## Cahanc

TheHun said:


> GMT
> View attachment 16345477
> View attachment 16345479


Gourgoes! Is that the moon? Kidding, Nevada?


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## mik_82

Shadow mode…


----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race


----------



## tel.oneill

This evening I are mostly be wearing this.


----------



## J.S

tel.oneill said:


> 1997 4000 series. Bought it in Tasmania while visiting my big Sis.
> View attachment 16339227


In Asia, this is named 5000 series as number 4 is not a lucky number. That is why the next model which is the last thousand series is the 6000 series.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Timex Q 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYZq2Ixrcyp/


----------



## nick10




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MAD777

Afternoon change up









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

More Death Valley fun


----------



## Furball




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## naganaga

This Citizen automatic for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tonight I’m wearing the Tool Watch Co Arctic proto


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron


----------



## Paxman

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## strix




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## JonS1967

A rare day working from home gave me the opportunity to make a latte during a break. I know, my latte art sucks


----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the weekend with the Pam973 that’s been neglected with recent arrivals yet it’s one of my top 3 watches. 









I really love these Panerai subs on canavs


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## LP49




----------



## OSUMBA2003

Zenith









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## afechete




----------



## naganaga

This Seiko Superior Land Monster automatic for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## iceman767

I've got plenty of time for chronographs









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BruFlick




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nick10




----------



## arquitron

Roningrad said:


> Nearly there...A blessed and purpose-filled 2022 everyone!
> View attachment 16333625


One of my favorite GS. Got it on my list


----------



## arquitron

Got my X-Copter on today


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 
I really love this watch and it’s definitely in my top 3 watch with the ExpII and Pelagos FXD.


----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## franco60

Vacheron Constantin Overseas on custom Delugs strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## mik_82

Rocking the sub for the weekend…


----------



## mik_82

franco60 said:


> Vacheron Constantin Overseas on custom Delugs strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Kakofonyx

UBoat Roma….Raw….Romantic.


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings


----------



## lastshotkid

Kakofonyx said:


> UBoat Roma….Raw….Romantic.


This is a rock star’s watch! Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## JonS1967

Russian Chrono tonight. Trying it out on Milanese.


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## naganaga

This compact and elegant Allwyn automatic for a locked down Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## mik_82

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16350653


Never seen the BB58 on a leather strap…looks good 👍


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## usclassic




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T

Paxman said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race
> View attachment 16346414


cool! So Panerai like!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## webster126




----------



## LP49

Good old 1964.


----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ 😍

Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Beardy89

Oris Big Crown ProPilot. My everyday wear.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Crabtree

Sunday afternoon


----------



## Nevets750

Zenith Revival Shadow









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Some green today


----------



## TheHun

BLNR


----------



## 5959HH

TheHun said:


> BLNR


Utah or Colorado?


----------



## arquitron




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## naganaga

Modded HMT in sunburst sky blue today to remind me of the coming bright spring days. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## arquitron

Phase is waxing gibbous. Moon is 58% of full.











For those interested: The Waxing Gibbous is an *intermediate phase of the Moon* that starts right after the First Quarter when the illumination is 50%. The name Gibbous comes from the Moon's shape, which is less than a Full Moon but more extensive than the Third Quarter's semicircle shape. Waxing means that the Moon is getting bigger. 

Have a good Monday!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## andsan




----------



## cmac3317




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


>


Cool photo, Mike! Shows off that beautiful dial.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman




----------



## RSDA

DS30 "Windup Edition" (featuring DC series handset) on Eulit perlon.


----------



## Paxman

Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday


----------



## deepsea03

JonS1967 said:


> Cool photo, Mike! Shows off that beautiful dial.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeep99dad

AnOrdain Model 1 Teal today 
My only 38mm watch, I usually don’t go that small but had to try one after being on the fence for so long. Have had it a while now and do enjoy it a lot. Even if I’d have preferred a 40mm case, I was surprised to see how well it wears for a 38 vs. other 38mm watches I’ve tried on. 
They are coming out with a larger model this year so I’ll likely sell this for it but I love it nonetheless. The dial is so awesome and my cell pics don’t do it justice. 

Have a great week


----------



## TheHun

.


----------



## MAD777

Out skiing today 









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sgt_gatr

My new PRX!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Colombia




----------



## ZM-73

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Gmjoffercollect

Grand Seiko 9F GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This absolutely gorgeous vintage Revue automatic in rose gold for today. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tool Watch Co Arctic prototype


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Bracelet Options


----------



## MAD777

Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## arquitron




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Kentucky Gentleman

Lorier Hyperion GMT.


----------



## Paxman

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## benpal

Dieselk said:


> Orient star ️ ️ ️
> 
> Check out my IG for more content: aquaterralover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16353910
> View attachment 16353911


Love that dial.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dieselk

benpal said:


> Love that dial.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


tks


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Rojote




----------



## monza06




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheHun

Kelso dunes


----------



## tommy_boy

Teutonia Sport II on thick strap by Andrea/Martú.


----------



## 2edyson

Took my speedy in the shower for speedy Tuesday


















Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspartame

Put bracelet on DS Action GMT









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Jeep99dad

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## naganaga

This butch Vostok Commander with the crown all wobbly for this Wednesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Today's essentials.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JonS1967

Trying out a brown strap. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Piloting with Eco-drive today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mchilese

Haven't worn this for a while. I miss just use it as my reference now. But it's fun to take it out now and then.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Norqain Adventure Sport Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Great size on this 41mm model, it wears very well and sits nice and flat on my wrist.


----------



## Sugman

This one, again...


----------



## TheHun

Pastrami


----------



## gttheo

Omega AquaTerra just back from factory service!


----------



## Maiden

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Paxman

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Jeep99dad

Just landed from the AD 

I’m so excited


----------



## 41Mets

I had THOUGHT this one wasn’t available anymore and was surprised when I was in a store today and a longines rep was there that she said she just saw one in the back. 

This is a gorgeous watch. Elegant and simple and maybe the best sector watch design I’ve seen. 

I just commented to a watch friend the other day that I felt I was finally content with my four. So when I saw this it wasn’t because I had been uncontent and just wanting to buy. It’s a watch I kept looking for each time I’d go into a Longines dealer and they said they’d never seen it. One went online and said it was a limited release? In any case I’d never seen one in person until tonight.


----------



## ZM-73

Arriving yesterday, MAS Arcticus


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful HMT Kanchan premium for this Thursday. 

Kanchan means golden: One of the few HMT watches that I have left on the bracelet, this one loses its appeal without the bracelet. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

GS and LaGrange's Bravest


----------



## arquitron

*Reacquainted with my TT1 Engine Date...*


----------



## 41Mets

Not a huge fan of the oem strap choice, but other than that it’s really gorgeous


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

Laco Zürich 861806


----------



## Paxman

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## Rojote

Seiko dark side


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear. 

Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## tmoore

Driving fast today...


----------



## brendvn




----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## arquitron

TheHun said:


>


@TheHun

Hummm BBQ vs Speedy. Don't quite know if I am giving you the like for the BBQ or the Speedy... Eat and decode the time in good health!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TheCowWatcher

Zelos ZX-3


----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm replaces the 44mm of the same line as this is obviously a much better presence on my small wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MDT IT

Sun and Rainbow..


----------



## arquitron

Back with the Astron on a custom made strap by HDSTRAPS


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## drdas007

Vostok 2403


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Toddski1

Legibility in spades.


----------



## JonS1967

Working from home this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sugman




----------



## mattnt




----------



## JonS1967

Another strap change to OEM Croc from my Madison (which is the strap this watch would’ve come with had I not opted for the bracelet version) in preparation for my afternoon client meeting. Not sure if I prefer the brown or black. It’s nice to have options 

Brown from before: 








The newly fitted black croc:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TurtleFan

It's a green kinda day...


----------



## TheHun

Diver and a coffee


----------



## Jeep99dad

No surprise


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Newest acquisition...swapped out the bracelet for this B&R woven nylon NATO.


----------



## mchilese

Smoking some spare ribs for dinner. Loving that it's almost 50 degrees here, and not raining! (Seattle area)
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## ZM-73

Arcticus


----------



## Brey17

What day is it, who the heck knows! All I know is it seems to be 3 1/2 days earlier than it should be.


----------



## Jeep99dad

French MN Spec Ops   British Spy 
Battle of the Titanium divers


----------



## naganaga

This HMT mod built around a Heera dial in black and rose gold for this Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## rubendefelippe

Now the turtle in you sauce with 32° ;
Greetings!























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## mchilese

Happy Fortis Fri...oh crap!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG

scents of flower bloom is strong in the air...
















































...which signifies the spring season of lunar calendar is coming in days！​


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## FBMJ

Different executions…


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777

Bought it for the world map, LOL


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## northside

RGM 150-E


----------



## arg0n




----------



## SunshineTom




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still



























Really love this one


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Seapilot9186




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## naganaga

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for an active Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16364432



Such a beautiful watch… looks great on you! Enjoy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

JonS1967 said:


> Such a beautiful watch… looks great on you! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - appreciate it - cheers!


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#MakoUSA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Rojote




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Tissot PRS 516


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## WatchHill

Hi all! New here and first post.
Sarpaneva k0 on my wrist today (and will probably be for some time ahead 😊)


----------



## mchilese

Didn't seem to have the same effect on a digital watch... But whatever. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Jeep99dad

A tad of snow so took advantage of it for play time with Magnus and a few watch snow shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchHill said:


> Hi all! New here and first post.
> Sarpaneva k0 on my wrist today (and will probably be for some time ahead )
> View attachment 16369675


I love this.  I’ve been looking at his SUF offerings and tried my friends’ two SUF. they do nice work.


----------



## sleepyhead123

My love of simple three handers continue.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Aspartame

Suno deep sea









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## 41Mets

I realize I haven’t switched it back to a strap pretty much since it came back from Grand Seiko last summer! It’s like a new watch.


----------



## naganaga

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for warding off the Monday Blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ZM-73

Arcticus


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cybercat

Wearing Dad's watch today, which would have been his birthday ~


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Paxman

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub out for a walk with Maisie on MLK Day observed


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Talk about a new strap making it a new watch…

Also, to think this Rolex OP could even be in the same conversation as this grand Seiko is crazy.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## savedbythebell

Superocean heritage II 42.


----------



## Perseverence

The tough as nails Lum-tec Combat Bronze out for a walk in Alaska.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Timex


----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## jah




----------



## naganaga

This beautiful and elegant orient automatic with power reserve indicator for this cool Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

T-Touch today...


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mchilese

Seiko Presage GMT today. Leather NATO makes a great pilot/travel watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Tudor Black Bay*

*


  




*


----------



## rubendefelippe

Bull Head today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

back to work


----------



## Robotaz

mik_82 said:


> View attachment 16373764
> back to work


I love those. I love Zenith and that texture/color.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sugman




----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/YwCTwSw


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## monza06

Paul Picot with a lovely burgundy dial:


----------



## 2edyson

A little speedy Tuesday movie night with my 4yr old










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Tuxedo-style HMT Ajeet (Ajeet means invincible) for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## lapop




----------



## Augusto67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 and CoCo


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## drdas007

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today fly with the turtle 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone

20220113134753_IMG_0676.JPG




__
Ottone


__
12 mo ago








My pop art watch ♥☺


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Armsraised

this will be the last Time I post this photo, I promise.  But it's true, I'm wearing it right now.


----------



## BaksteenNL




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mik_82

Back to work…


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Seapilot9186




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar ExpII today with some left over snow from Monday  






































Day lume always impressed on this one


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Corum Admiral Racer Series


----------



## O2AFAC67

Arguably the world's finest aviator wristwatch and grill timer...


----------



## RLC

Jules Jurgensen 14k White gold 17j…1962


----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mchilese

Getting a good workout in today. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

Damasko DSub2 on Nick Mankey orange.


----------



## warsh

Loving my Lorier Safari and it’s heat blued hands. Photo is not processed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Timecatch3r

Vintage Omega 2639..


----------



## reeb




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## longstride

MKII PD3.


----------



## abkdt41

New Jelly bracelet with blue bumper









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

The GMT bezel makes for a sub-par burger timer, but it’ll work in a pinch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Longines Conquest VHP with carbon fiber dial for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 2edyson

Just strapped in my Man Cave Leather strap










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

16610LV


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## mchilese

Old titanium Alpinist loving it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Jeep99dad

Giving the BLNR some well deserved wrist time.


----------



## sp006

Going a bit old school today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Can't get enough of this combo...and OEM GS buckle fits perfect










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Paxman

Bulova Oceanographer “Devil Diver”


----------



## krampus




----------



## househalfman




----------



## RSDA




----------



## rubendefelippe

Hoy con el Atlas en el Glaciar P.Moreno,Santa Cruz, Argentina;
Saludos!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mchilese

Gen 1 Aerospace for the evening.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Olyeller68

Monaco













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## yadel




----------



## ZM-73

Cosmotron


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful HMT Kanchan for Flashy Friday / Flashback Friday. 
Sorry about the wrong date, noticed it only after shooting the watch this morning. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Slowbro




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mchilese

Good morning! Time for coffee...I mean it's always time for coffee, in my opinion.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

Plain Jane Timex...


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron

TGIF


#FarerFriday


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Paxman

Seiko Prospex PADI Samurai SRPF09K1


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JonS1967

Starting off the day with this Russian diver. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch

New arrival!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

Happy Friday


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Vioviv

A-13A Pilot Watch ... I don't know how to fly a plane, but this watch makes me wish I did.


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## LP49




----------



## colorblind




----------



## naganaga

This compact and fabulous Seiko Alpinist reinterpretation in green for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PAM-SNOB

Marathon Canadian Maple leaf JSAR (sorry for the crappy pic)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## fish70




----------



## RLC

1965 770 Hamilton Wesley Tank 14k 22j


----------



## Nevets750

Tactical TC2 Expedition









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff617

SKX009 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 

Feel to subscribe to my IG : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZCcNDhstOo/


----------



## rubendefelippe

Ushuaia,in the end of the world;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Paxman

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## mchilese

Fortis Cosmonaut and some Laphroaig. And yes, I did register with Laphroaig and now have a lease on land in Scotland that I can visit! I should have three, but I've forgotten to register the previous times.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## monza06




----------



## pa1113

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Orient Star for this super Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## xudec

Easy like Saturday.


----------



## krampus




----------



## Radiolarian

Sporting the Fly-Back today


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


That’s a beauty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

JonS1967 said:


> That’s a beauty!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Ed.YANG

closer...









...and closer...









...the scent auf...









...sweetness from spring blossoms...









...is getting stronger and stronger...









...that draw lots of attentions from...









“Gardeners”!









😂😂😂​


----------



## BundyBear

Wearing the simple watch for garden work.


----------



## Goose 104

Wearing my new 321


----------



## Tinok

Today my YM is allowed to run again


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jim L




----------



## deepsea03

Ploprof


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10




----------



## Paxman

LÜM-TEC C1


----------



## fish70




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JayV007

I am second owner of this new to me, 6139-6005 BMBY 7/72 chrono. Only AM parts are the crystal and the rubbers.


----------



## Mr.C




----------



## mt4life

Ready for anything


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/i6HEH08


----------



## GumbyFan

SARX055


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## TheSouthernEscapement

Lorier Gemini Panda


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## TracerBullet

Go Chiefs!


----------



## naganaga

The Edox Delfin Original Water Champion open heart in blue to ward off the Monday Blues. A fitting choice for my 1000th post in Instagram  

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lik50

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16385075


That's a beautiful dial


----------



## jovani




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning 
Farer Lander midnight today. 

Happy Monday


----------



## Paxman

Snowy Monday with my Omega SMP


----------



## 59yukon01

Heading to work.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## michael_m




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Sugman




----------



## docvail

Atticus Icarus










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MAD777

Snowshoeing in single digits today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## MAD777

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Timex


----------



## reeb




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Slowbro

This little beauty landed on my doorstep this morning (new Brew Metric colorway):


----------



## TracerBullet




----------



## franco60

Formex Reef at Disney










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Blue Monday










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## BundyBear

First time I could participate in this what are you wearing right now. Caught my Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT II just at the perfect hour and minute hands.


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this elegant Tissot quartz watch for Tissot Tuesday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## BigEd

Steinhart GMT-2 on green canvas strap dyed blue.


----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arquitron

All day until around 6:00pm 










The remaining of the day after I got home


----------



## ZM-73

Phenix Automatic


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Since my poor Elgin bit the bullet, I've been on the hunt for either someone to repair it or another version of the watch.

Turns out, it was easier to find another version. With an Elgin for spare parts and a working Waltham, all I need is the Kelek to complete the trinity.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jhdscript

*Zenith Defy Classic*

*


  




*


----------



## LP49




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Trel

Tudor Black Bay 58. Lume shot.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## MrFoo




----------



## 2edyson

Flat link speedy Tuesday










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Perseverence

Mhutch said:


>


I had no idea the coin edge bezel could be moved.


----------



## afechete




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Kakofonyx

Helson Sharkdiver 10th Anniversary LE


----------



## reeb




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

To start the day.
















Switched to this for the evening.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Goodnight!


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MrFoo

View attachment 16392183

View attachment 16392182

View attachment 16392181


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sticky

I’d post about how this was my only Ball but I don’t know if I’m ready for all the jokes.


----------



## MrFoo

Second posts a charm!
First post failed.
"Oops. We ran into a problem."
😆


----------



## andsan




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## arg0n

SAGQ007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## RSDA

Just received today: SNE573/SBDN075 on a Eulit perlon. 38.5mm. Wears a bit small due to the bezel, but the longer lugs help balance. Looks fine on my 6.75" wrist. Great little watch—bought at 25 percent discount from Mimo's Jewelers (shipped to me).

Kind of getting sick of inaccurate expensive mechanicals these days...


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## iceman767

Undecided


----------



## Sullivanjt

Raketa Polar Re-issue


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZNfTDQrC38/


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## ZM-73

Cosmotron


----------



## reeb




----------



## JonS1967

andsan said:


> View attachment 16392501


Such a killer watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Four hands again today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This deceptively simple Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot automatic for ThOrisDay!











Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I’m wearing my Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Dieselk

Sarx035 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZPVGXdLS37/


----------



## LP49




----------



## oronteus_finaeus




----------



## lik50




----------



## Trel




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## catsteeth

My first blue watch in a while.


----------



## naganaga

This absolutely superb Rado D-Star automatic for fabulous Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver

I'm still pondering on a lume refurb on the indices and hands. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Nevets750

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe.









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Laco Zürich 861806


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## gmads




----------



## andsan




----------



## 41Mets

On a custom alligator


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## arquitron

Today this one is back on









Moon phase is waning crescent. Moon is 17% of full.


----------



## northside

Seiko Alpinist Field Watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF

FarerFriday with the Discovery  is it wine o’clock yet ? 

Happy Friday.


----------



## Sugman

A good one to start the weekend with...


----------



## michael_m

372 w/ a fantastic Kev ammo


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RSDA

Really digging this new SNE573/SBDN075 (on a Eulit perlon). 38.5mm—wears ever-so-slightly small due to the bezel, but longer lugs balance things out nicely. Perfect on my 6.75" wrist.

Have been getting a bit frustrated with expensive and irritatingly inaccurate mechanicals recently...


----------



## Paxman

This Manchester Watch Works 62MAS is quickly becoming a favorite. Who needs the real deal?


----------



## lik50




----------



## Vioviv

Today I'm wearing my father's OP 6532, which he purchased in 1958 in a Navy PX while in the Pacific on the USS Lexington (CV-16). Apparently this was an affordable starter watch marketed exclusively to enlisted men, and sold only in military PX shops. Keeps very good time for a 64-year-old watch.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Sydney7629




----------



## mark_uk

Still in the honeymoon period and blown away by how much watch you get for the money.


----------



## gttheo

Lum-tec M6 Tungsten it's like doing curls all day...


----------



## JLS36

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

A53050


----------



## northside

RGM 150-E


----------



## websturr

SPB089


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## naganaga

This elegant and beautiful Seiko Credor for Seiko Saturday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Pro with monobloc case..


----------



## northside

RGM 151-PW


----------



## andsan




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## rubendefelippe

H.Sandoz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## monza06




----------



## dj-76

41Mets said:


>


Love the watch and the Aldens.👍


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## reeb




----------



## 41Mets

dj-76 said:


> Love the watch and the Aldens.


Thanks- same!!


----------



## gshock626

SBGW231


----------



## Slowphiveo

Good companion for watching the the Rolex 24 hours of Daytona!


----------



## Paxman

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## jovani




----------



## lik50




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## Russ1965

Full ceramic SE Movado with faceted crystal:


----------



## gmads




----------



## LP49




----------



## SteveFWatches

chris ward 101 squadron Royal Air Force chronograph


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## TheHun

300t


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 41Mets

gshock626 said:


> SBGW231


Wow


----------



## army scope jockey

Yachtmaster circa 2005.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher

ZX-4


----------



## Kakofonyx

“She offered her honor 
He honored her offer
All night long
They laid in each other’s arms 
Offering and honoring.”


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful and bright "drunken" Kohinoor in gilt for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## catsteeth

From this afternoon


----------



## basculante




----------



## TheHun

Round 2


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

My 1st Speedmaster (1966 Leica KS-15(4) in background).


----------



## Rollan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## northside

Ball Silver Star


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker 
Such a great watch, beautiful dial and great case, well made and affordable.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 59yukon01

It's been this one for the last 5 days.


----------



## Paxman

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today I wore this Seiko "sea urchin" pepsi that I have had for 12 years; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Olde World Charm 😃


----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## LP49

Last piece for the weekend.


----------



## watchmenottv

41Mets said:


> On a custom alligator


The simplicity of this watch is what makes it so elegant. 👌


----------



## naganaga

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Frozen Margarita" to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## BigEd

Hi All,
Thought that I should document my latest project, as it was initiated by the generosity of a fellow forum brother, namely Bondy (Jon) from Queensland, Australia. Although we are both in Australia, Jon is on the other side of the continent, approximately 4500 km from Perth, Western Australia.

Jon had commented on some of my previous posts of Denim / Canvas / Barracuda straps and ask if I had tried Stingray skin, which I had not. He offered to send me a small piece which he had for many years but had not got around to using. 
The piece was 19cm x 9cm with a prominent diamond pattern across the centre of the skin which comprises of tiny spheres made up of a hard substance called dentin, with an even harder outer coating of enamel.

Since the piece arrived early in January, and I have been researching how to work on Stingray, it is notoriously difficult, especially for those attempting it for the first time, and with an exceedingly small piece.

Below are the final results, there was only enough material for one complete strap, but I also managed to make a second long strap without the diamond pattern, which can be swapped out to with the primary strap to give a further combination.


----------



## ColinW




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Daily Driver


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

BigEd said:


> Hi All,
> Thought that I should document my latest project, as it was initiated by the generosity of a fellow forum brother, namely Bondy (Jon) from Queensland, Australia. Although we are both in Australia, Jon is on the other side of the continent, approximately 4500 km from Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> Jon had commented on some of my previous posts of Denim / Canvas / Barracuda straps and ask if I had tried Stingray skin, which I had not. He offered to send me a small piece which he had for many years but had not got around to using.
> The piece was 19cm x 9cm with a prominent diamond pattern across the centre of the skin which comprises of tiny spheres made up of a hard substance called dentin, with an even harder outer coating of enamel.
> 
> Since the piece arrived early in January, and I have been researching how to work on Stingray, it is notoriously difficult, especially for those attempting it for the first time, and with an exceedingly small piece.
> 
> Below are the final results, there was only enough material for one complete strap, but I also managed to make a second long strap without the diamond pattern, which can be swapped out to with the primary strap to give a further combination.


Nice work


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Ed.YANG

Lwell... It's the highly celebrated Lunar NewYear Eve today!








...and it has been blooming with red blossoms to welcome the Lunar NewYear!








































Here's my wishes to all... Hopefully the fragrances from the blossoms would chase off the foul virus this year and make life back to norm for shoppers and collectors in 2022!!!
🎉😅🎉​


----------



## Kaischi




----------



## MAD777

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## jhdscript

*Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch*

*


  




*


----------



## soboy




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this military arena in summer; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Massrog




----------



## MARVEL




----------



## laredy26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas
One of my favorite combo ever.


----------



## Paxman

Vostok Europe Expedition Trophy


----------



## masbret

Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GumbyFan




----------



## northside

Chronoswiss Timemaster big date, power reserve. Big but fun to wear.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ColinW




----------



## monza06




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## naganaga

This gorgeous Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Fashioned" for this Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## WellWornWatch

1971 Wittnauer 2000 Perpetual.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Trel

Still working from home. I wonder why I even wear a watch anymore.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Starting the month with the BLNR, which hasn’t seen much wrist time the past month or two with the new Tudor FXD and Omega. It also often feels too dressy too so often stays in the watchbox as I’ve been working from home


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Paxman

Tag Tuesday


----------



## MrFoo

First time I've seen either of these dials in full 🌞
















!!!!
This one is always changing!
Very hard to say whether it has a "true" colour 🤔


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rubendefelippe

Starting the month with Seiko;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Baltic Limited Edition 100p 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZcfc8sruvo/


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## 2edyson

RTO speedy Tuesday


















Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Cape Horn 250


----------



## georgegervin44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## JonS1967

Two Eterna day. Wore this to work.
















Just got this back from a service and I’m wearing it tonight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Now? now? Ball Watch.


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Old Clock" for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## northside

Seiko blue enamel


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## anrex




----------



## lik50




----------



## Paxman

Ball Fireman sorry forgot to change the date 🤬


----------



## sticky




----------



## GumbyFan




----------



## texans93

Can’t seem to leave this one at home…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeb




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## American Jedi

The JLC Incursion.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this thing 
Won’t even bother trying other straps on it 









































Nice day lume too


----------



## Gmjoffercollect

Jacques Lemans Geneva 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## MAD777




----------



## lamborghini

Grand Seiko Minamo!


----------



## 2edyson

Navi Wednesday










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Thursday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this thing
> Won’t even bother trying other straps on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice day lume too


Beautiful! Looks stunning on the mesh as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

This one









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## andsan




----------



## schumacher62

timex x james brand. titanium/sapphire/miyota auto.


----------



## hammerofthegods

Light play..

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## northside

Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Geoff617

Tudor Heritage Ranger. Happy Tudor Thursday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Seamaster NTTD on canvas


----------



## Sugman

Off the strap and back on everybody's favorite bracelet...


----------



## lik50




----------



## Paxman

Bernhardt Binnacle LE. Sorry to hear about the passing of Fred Amos.


----------



## mik_82

Lazy Thursday…hope I don't get banned


----------



## fish70

Got a light dusting of snow last night.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## TheHun

NY0040


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tel.oneill

Sorry my mistake.


----------



## tel.oneill

1978 all original.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## monza06




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master
















FM-01A7


----------



## CMac604

Coke!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l

gotta love patina


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Manhattan" for this fabulous Friday

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

CMac604 said:


> Coke!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Coke, Pepsi! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## MDT IT

*ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.








*


----------



## MrWibbs

Doxa DH


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## northside

Lunar Triple Date (black dial version)


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## mark2828

1979 Omega Seamaster on Super Engineer bracelet


----------



## tmoore

Seiko Red Special (Brian May) ...


----------



## swanksteak




----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## Paxman

Bernhardt Binnacle


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

The Golden Hour


----------



## jhdscript

*Chronograph Ebel Discovery*

*


  




*


----------



## Rojote




----------



## docvail

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

FarerFriday  wirh the purple Discovery


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Paxman

Switching to the Dievas Flieger Timer LE for Flieger Friday


----------



## Sugman




----------



## RLextherobot

The underrated Seaforth dial imo









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## c3p0




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## demPho

Strap on the Overlord to match the boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

First Friday back in the office










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## TheSecret




----------



## ZM-73

Timex Electronic


----------



## Seapilot9186

Sinn 104 on Tropic strap


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Mockingbird" for this Seiko Saturday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TheCowWatcher

ZX-1


----------



## jgrant7719

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Stensbjerg

The last one to land in my pack
Second time around.









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ferrin




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fish70

Collecting some photons.


----------



## Seapilot9186




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## ColinW

Need a beater today. And, yes, I often don't bother setting the date. ;-)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## tommy_boy

Bern Milford today. Very impressed with its value on bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Badblood32

Tools









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial 🤩

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## monza06




----------



## Trel

I had a white-dialed Omega GMT many years ago. I dearly miss it and regret selling it.

I'm wearing my JLC Polaris. These things never seemed to get any love (they don't do well on the spec sheet) but they're stunning in person.


----------



## lik50




----------



## StanleyInquisition

The latest addition to my collection and my first real dress watch. Completely blown away by the quality and very happy with it. I did manage to scratch the crystal on my first day of ownership but I don’t care tbh.


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## northside

UN Maxi Marine Chronometer


----------



## Vioviv

schumacher62 said:


>


I love this watch! The 16 Hz sweep second hand is mesmerizing, the dial is beautiful, and the accuracy is impressive. WIGH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I wore my ExpII today and every time I wear it I fall in love with it all over again. Still my fave. No other watch can touch it.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## ToBeDetermined

View attachment 16417809
Still some Saturday left…


----------



## Drudge




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## oaktown369




----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RLextherobot

Early morning WRUW









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## jovani




----------



## ronenash

Omega Railmaster. Absolutely love it! Best GADA watch I have.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16418585


Very nice. Don't see this one too often.


----------



## Trel

I love how the use of textures (sunray, grained, opaline) creates three different kinds of blue.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## neilziesing

Vintage Tissot Seastar Quartz. This was originally marketed to Formula 1 race fans.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Massrog




----------



## antsio100




----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne today


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Intrepid04

Calm after storm


----------



## reeb




----------



## cmann_97

Tag Formula 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

I keep coming back to my new Spirit.


----------



## rubendefelippe

TAG today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Grand seiko Sunday


















Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Kakofonyx

If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## DonLuis

Kakofonyx said:


> If Linde Werdelin and Richard Mille had a baby by surrogacy….


----------



## naganaga

This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## JonS1967

Hammy tonight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

UTI 270 SERIES dual movement


----------



## Eugene Hot

TERRA INCOGNITA


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today the 007;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## swissra




----------



## Paxman

Shanghai 8120


----------



## Geoff617

Mido Ocean Star Tribute in Blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21  for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## lik50




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

112











Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Heljestrand

Acquired today. 39mm Rolex Explorer


----------



## Vioviv

An odd duck that has been dominating my rotation, on a vintage Seiko bracelet ...


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Rojote

Atomic time/date all the time 💪🏻


----------



## naganaga

This HMT Kohinoor with brushed gilt dial with a black rail for day 2 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## illition

A new purchase from today. Skyracer Patrouille De France


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## reeb




----------



## hollywoodphil

This watch is too silly!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex Submariner 16610*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman

Helson Metropolis


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Jeep99dad

New-to-me Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on a zodiac tropic strap. 
Though I liked how the OEM rubber looked it was cut so short and especially on one side, that it made is very uncomfortable worn with the dive extension partially pulled out. 
Need a new Doxa rubber strap.


----------



## LP49




----------



## soboy




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## lik50




----------



## catsteeth

I've thoroughly enjoyed wearing this Laco.


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## drram1966

Had to black out the serial number...After I took the picture I realized the serial number was very visible.


----------



## MAD777




----------



## RSDA

DS30 Windup Edition on dark green Eulit perlon (their new-and-improved "Baltic" model).

I've always loved these straps. Cheap, light as a feather, waterproof, infinitely adjustable, and can adjust length of the tongue.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## medic1




----------



## naganaga

This grey HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my Kohinoor week. 

Wearing it on a lovely grey strap by khisatheminimalistcraft 

Wrist roll: February 9, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #mechanicalwatch #handwinding #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## chris2611




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

I can't stop observing the color change of this dial. Every different room, every different lightning condition.
Here it looks almost greenish.


----------



## RSDA

U50 on a Eulit perlon.

I've really come to prefer this watch on a strap. With the bracelet it feels like "a bit too much steel." Better contrast with a strap.


----------



## LP49




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## absael




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Another day with my new Doxa 300T. Gotta love that pop of bright orange on the black dial. 
I’ll be trying the orange tropic on it this weekend.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Perseverence

One of the more mundane aspects of being full time Guard is the desk work when I can't fly.

At least this beauty is keeping me company.










Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## Betterthere

Scurfa Ti no date


----------



## 41Mets

Triton subphotique


----------



## ZM-73

Tauchmeister 








1937 T0217


----------



## naganaga

This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jamespreillyii




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Barge




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Dieselk

Which one you prefer ? 🤩

Feel free to follow me on my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## soboy

Smiths PRS-47 Commando with Tropical Dial and Acrylic domed crystal - just arrived late yesterday. I am already in love with this one!


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## colonelpurple

The master of comfort and beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on Drunkartstraps canvas  match made in Heaven


----------



## tmoore

Trainmaster...


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## sickondivers

*#BERNHARDT F71 WUS PROJECT WATCH 
#RIP Fred 








*


----------



## Nevets750

Laco Edition 96 #66 of 96. 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750

Looks like the pic didn't come through on the first post!









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

🟣


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

Hello!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Raven Airfield on canvas earlier. Another pretty cool combo


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue 1000 abalone dial


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah chevron 
I LOVE this combo. 

TGIF 



























Lume isn’t bad just after literally 2 minutes outside.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## absael




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## monza06




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## taegel9

Flieger Friday


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## northside

Brand new Stowa Blue Partitio after changing strap from blue OEM to grey barenia Delugs custom strap. I like the blue watch grey strap combination.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## nick10




----------



## warsh

On the road again!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Hammy


----------



## Guarionex

Mechanical Pilot on Eulit Perlon


----------



## J.Prime

This thick one


----------



## hollywoodphil

AT LONG LAST!!

Finally got it a new bracelet, sized perfectly, and it's back on wrist for the first time in ages.
Victorinox Dive Master 500 in what they call Black Ice.
I love it.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vero Ridge Trail on canvas to close the work week


----------



## naganaga

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## andsan




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## American Jedi

Rarer than rare JLC Incursion.


----------



## Slowphiveo

Handcranker PAM510 today.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail on canvas to close the work week


What kind of flannel are you wearing in the last shot?


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Dieselk

This salmon dial 🍣 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Back to wearing them for several days at a time. Heinrich Taucher


----------



## MAD777




----------



## carlhaluss

Saturday fun with IWC Mark XVIII Heritage


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## American Jedi

Submariner Saturday.


----------



## texans93

Honeymoon period…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Bob Orr




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Radiolarian

Sporting the Sea-Dweller today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmann_97

Tag Carrera 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## redSLED




----------



## HAP Construction

Decided to wear the President today.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## nick10




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Shinobi29

Modified SNZG15J1 on Vostok mesh.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Going with the Bengals today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## LP49




----------



## Teeuu

Crap photo? Hah! You should have seen the one I posted yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot

Still Lovin it









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Cardinal Points

Case by Gerald Genta 
Engraving by David Harris
Everything else by Ridwan


----------



## Furball




----------



## Perseverence

Humble Sunday?

A Kelek (before they were a subsidiary of Breitling) driven chronograph that was shared by Waltham, Elgin, and at least two other companies.

This Kelek / Tenor Dorly movement (plus the Dubois-Depraz chrono module) is certainly eye catching, and combined with the dial - layered and staged with multiple, beautiful blue shades and a fairly worthless tachymetre track - is quite a conversation piece.

Also - go bengals! Even if the watch is ram colors.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

No need to buy the Tiffany Patek now….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This ice blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Penguin footprint Monster for Monday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jhdscript

*Rolex GMT Master II*

*


  




*


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Paxman

Oris BC3 Advanced


----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

I’m still wearing the Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I so love this watch and it works great on canvas singlepass


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Scblacksunshine!




----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Giugiaro design


----------



## medic1




----------



## naganaga

This cold blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Swimming Penguin for Tuna Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## northside

Chronoswiss, Lunar Triple Date.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## andsan




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa Sharky on Tropic. 
Tried the Maranez BOR but it is a no go


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today TAG y Fangio;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tmoore




----------



## blackdog1101

Seagull 1963.


----------



## rayrayhey

Doxa Sub600T


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyKQ

jonysan said:


> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Killer watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## redSLED

Teeuu said:


> Crap photo? Hah! You should have seen the one I posted yesterday.
> View attachment 16435794


 that leather strap


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Dark Manta" samurai for hump day.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rubendefelippe

This today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Steinhart Traveller GMT


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## tro_jan

HAQ Perpetual Diver SBCM023


----------



## Teeuu

redSLED said:


> that leather strap


Thanks


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## WatchDialOrange

CWC RN Non-Issued on Steveostraps


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## colonelpurple

Seiko Willard Mystic Lagoon edition


----------



## monza06




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dieselk

Sarx033 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82




----------



## MAD777




----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## 41Mets

GO today


----------



## Intrepid04




----------



## big_slacker

Wearing this..... for like 2 minutes since they refused to take my money in exchange for the goods even though it was sized perfectly for my wrist and I've been waiting like a year. 

They graciously let me put my wife on the list for an explorer which you know she's going to get before I get a sub.


----------



## naganaga

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Manta Ray" for turtle Thursday! Day 4 of my Save the Ocean week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 2edyson

Speedy Wednesday 














Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Big Crown Pointer today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiavinav

RLextherobot said:


> The underrated Seaforth dial imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


 Totally Underrated!


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

SARB065 Cocktail Time on Seiko D3A7AB oyster bracelet (from SARB017 Alpinist)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## RSDA

OId Faithful on a Strapcode/MiLTAT perlon. I got the NH36 mod done by Jack at IWW after dropping it recently. Has settled in at losing 1.5 seconds *per week*.  

Yep—that's a dress shirt. So sue me!


----------



## sickondivers

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## KyBoiler




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## northside

Chronoswiss Regulateur.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## dxholdren

Seiko Landmaster SBDW007


----------



## blackdog1101

I changed watches to the Seestern 300 Military on rubber.


----------



## garydusa

again with the Traveller..


----------



## Perseverence

It's not often I have need to dress up as formally as the RGM Model 222 would be at home with, but I will this weekend.

I briefly considered the Longines Lindbergh, a fitting watch for someone who has spent the USAF time as an aviator, but I decided to stick with good ole' US craftsmanship.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar ExpII, my #1 watch 🤍

















I love this thing


----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Seiko Save The Ocean Blue Whale turtle for fabulous Friday!

If i should choose only one STO series watch from all the releases till now, this would be it. Day 5 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## Alex5s




----------



## tmy

With the weekend ahead, I’m wearing my 168000 at work today:










Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

145.022-68


----------



## MrWibbs

1967 civillian Heuer 1550SG


----------



## wus7




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Watch Beginner

*







*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## brendvn




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar ExpII


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 41Mets

Again


----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## ZM-73

INOX


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Friday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean.i.could

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful but butch Seiko Save The Ocean great white for samurai Saturday. 

Day 6 of 6 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## RP1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## andsan




----------



## northside

RGM 151-PR


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## xring33

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HAP Construction

Made it down to my place in Naples. Been wearing this for a while.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mr.Boots

HAP Construction said:


> Made it down to my place in Naples. Been wearing this for a while.
> View attachment 16448631


Perfect watch for Naples. Whereabouts are you down there? We sold our place on 7thAve South and Park downtown last summer. Looking around for another place now.


----------



## American Jedi

JLC NSA INCURSION.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## mizzoutiger




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## RSDA

New arrival: SRPG31. Nice dark grey dial. The new SNZG15?


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Toddski1

Monta Triumph on Everest Band.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Wrapping up the week of save the ocean blue dial divers with a Seiko Shippo enamel Presage for a sunny Sunday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## BoostMasterZero

My Tag Calibre 5. I keep my Calibre 16 and my Breitling Avenger II GMT in a watch-winder, so this is honestly just more convenient to grab out of my watch case. Plus this one doesn't grab on my sleeves as much.


----------



## WhatisGonzo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RP1

ChronoSwiss Opus Skeleton










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


----------



## bnair

My pretty MRG









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Paxman

Still with the Tactical Frog


----------



## LP49




----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

Sunday…fun day


----------



## ToBeDetermined

View attachment 16452149


----------



## Radiolarian

Beautiful 16600❕


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Kakofonyx

Militibus de Minotauro Circum Mensam

(Minotaur’s Knights of the Round Table)


----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollan




----------



## northside

Black Chronoswiss Kairos on a new brown strap.


----------



## naganaga

This lovely warm brown dial and gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 1 of my strap monster week. Today it's on its stock silicon strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 and my dad's old Bulova in the background


----------



## Paxman

Vulcain Presidents for President’s Day US


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## rubendefelippe

Now this classic of classics;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*Yema LED Kavinsky*

*


  




*


----------



## soboy




----------



## MAD777




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## jah

FINALLYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Tanjecterly

Atticus Icarus on Hirsch.


----------



## tortugoala

My current favorite. About +1 sec per day, highly durable, thin and comfortable, excellent legibility, and great lume.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## 59yukon01

For the past 3 days.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## naganaga

This warm brown dial with gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 2 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a colour matched seatbelt NATO.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Dieselk

Black is the new black 🤙

Other photos and videos on my IG, feel free to subscribe: aquaterralover





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RSDA

I'm digging this new SRPG31 (on Eulit perlon). The dial is a beautiful gray with a slight hint of blue. Running a bit slow during the day and a bit fast overnight = -0.4 spd!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgrant




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*CITIZEN NY0040








*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been a while so decided to give the BLNR some love today


----------



## warsh

Traska Commuter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## Rollan




----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton


----------



## fld




----------



## watchmenottv

Delivered today , had the stingray strap ( Made in TEXAS ) sitting around waiting for a match luckily it compliments this watch beautifully 😍 minimalistic at its finest 🙌


----------



## tro_jan

Twilight Blue


----------



## fld




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan

.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## GSgrant




----------



## northside




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Rodentman

Today the Tudor GMT on Uncle Seiko fully brushed jubilee.


----------



## catsteeth

New to me. An old battered Laco by Larcher quartz. I love the subtle patination on the indices and welded on stick lugs, but I've ordered a domed sapphire to replace the domed mineral.


----------



## Paxman

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## MAD777




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## andsan




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the BLNR today


----------



## LP49




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## 62caster

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16085963


My grail. Rubber and all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot

You've heard of a GADA watch? How about a IDGAF watch, as in "I don't give a **** what happens to this watch" . Duro remains the perfect beater.









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## naganaga

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 4 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a chocolate/dark brown suede strap. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## tro_jan

±5 seconds per year accurate: Superior Twin Quartz 9983 from 1978


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

Still wearing my Breitling Colt Ocean A64050 this week. I think my shirt is apropos today...


----------



## sticky




----------



## momo73

Most beautiful diver, everyday watch, TH Aquaracer 43mm


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ntlee389

Seikonaut with blue dial! Beautiful.


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## LP49




----------



## medic1




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

PRX - looks nice but seems small for 40mm 
Maybe I’m just used to larger bezels 
Deciding on keeping/returning


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T

Radiolarian said:


> PRX - looks nice but seems small for 40mm
> Maybe I’m just used to larger bezels
> Deciding on keeping/returning
> View attachment 16461178


lol I just posted - same one I’m wearing today. Personally I feel it’s the perfect size for a integrated bracelet watch


----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## somyp

Longines conquest. A treat for getting a promotion at work


----------



## Geoff617

My Seiko DX 6106 TV Dial from July, 1972.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

SKX007


----------



## RLextherobot

North Flag ahoy









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 5 of my strap monster week. Today it's on an olive/khaki croc print leather strap by @corocustoms

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TheHun

PizzaRock


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

HMT Pilot


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## northside




----------



## Sonar

Still my nr1









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass. Such a nice and comfortable combo, I’ve not even tried another strap since I put this strap on it.


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jhdscript

*Seiko Samurai Limited Edition*

*


  




*


----------



## andsan




----------



## jovani




----------



## Furball




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Mido

Timing a burn. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Radiolarian

PRX❕


----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## 2edyson

stop...Hamil-ton.










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Lunar Pilot. Big is the purpose with this one.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## naganaga

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 6 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a khaki/beige canvas strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Rollan




----------



## Jeep99dad

GW6900


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

One of the best shots of my AT 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CX8fbOqr5Ze/


----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Firecrafter

My new-to-me Omega Speedmaster Date 3513.50.00.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Lazy Saturday










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## iannelson13

Gw5610 with G-lide gbx 100 strap 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## DaveD




----------



## nick10




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## medic1




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## northside

Sirius big date, power reserve.


----------



## DiverBob

Glycine Bagel Timer


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my San Martin B-type flieger.


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## carlhaluss

Ollech & Wajs C-1000 on Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## Madcatblue39




----------



## JonS1967

These two KonTikis today for me. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Is it blue? Is it green? Who cares when it's the perfect choice for a grab and go watch. Today's watch.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Time-Machines

Allan Carver
Time Machines


----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

G-Shock


----------



## krampus

Late night subway diving with the 6306.


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## jovani




----------



## andsan




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## soboy

My first Sunday with my new Q.


----------



## ferrin




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paxman

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 Pamphibian


----------



## LP49




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JayV007

Wearing “Ruca” today. BMBY 7-72’ 6139-6005

Friend of mine acquired it from original owner and is now mine.

On the back there is an inscription F.M. / M.M. 6-74. The Mrs was the person selling the watch. She had no idea there was an inscription on it. When asked what the initials FM and MM June of 74 meant, there was a long pause of silence then said angrily I dont know. 

So, mine and my buddy’s mind started to wonder what that was about. We just thought that she may have been the side piece that broke up a marriage? So Ive given this watch the nickname Ruca. Love getting a watch with an inscription on it. 

Jay V


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## YourseIf

Enviado desde mi SM-N981U1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Olyeller68

Devil Diver













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheHun

300t


----------



## MasterOfGears

Small token for Ukraine ✌🇺🇦


----------



## northside

Chronoswiss Delphi.


----------



## BundyBear

G-shock GBD-200


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## naganaga

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## opusx

Not exactly at its "diving" element but at least i got it wet. Hehehehh









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## jhdscript

*ZRC GF300*

*


  




*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## docvail

An old favorite today, the NTH Scorpène.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Test of the new King Seiko watches and Limited Edition one 😍

Videos on my IG, feel free to follow me: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "Trial of King seiko #spb287j1 . . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikoautomatic #seikojapan #kingseiko #reddialwatches #reddialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches#seikofam #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #wristcheck #watchdaily #watchphotography #lovewatches #watchfamily #watchfanatic #thehourlounge #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchenthusiast #watchuseek"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "Trial of King seiko #spb287j1 . . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikoautomatic #seikojapan #kingseiko #reddialwatches #reddialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches#seikofam #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction...




www.instagram.com


----------



## blackdog1101

Seestern Sharkhunter today.


----------



## Radiolarian

P R X


----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Paxman

Late post continuing with my Pamphibian


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## ZM-73

Timex T80


----------



## YourseIf

If you look past the scratches and chips you can read the time.









Enviado desde mi SM-N981U1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JonS1967

Earlier today. 








Evening switch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Have a nice day chaps.

1st of March in Australia and first day of Autumn. Grey watch to match the skies...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Day 2 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Marine Klassik" mod. Paired with a vintage brown handmade leather strap.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300


----------



## 2edyson

Speedy Tuesday with my broadarrow....before I adjust the date. 











And after











Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## garydusa

Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## docvail

This beauty today. The NTH Scorpène blue.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## tro_jan

No need to worry about the 28-Feb (or 30th/ 31st of the month) to 1-Mar date change with this JDM SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


----------



## eastsidecomix




----------



## powerband

Perhaps the most comfortable watch I own and the one that gets THE most compliments from watch- and non-watch-people. It seems more people recognize a classic than I had imagined.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time-Machines

Allan Carver
Time Machines


----------



## BundyBear

G-shock again today. Needed good WR since it has been raining non stop. 

Grey watch to match the gloomy skies.


----------



## 41Mets

60s with 60s


----------



## naganaga

Day 3 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Kohinoor "Pioneer Pilot" mod. Paired with a beige nylon NATO today. 

I usually mod based on Janata but went for a Kohinoor case to get the somewhat barrel shape this time. The hands are pilot hands.


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Adventureman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Versatile SARB033


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## Paxman

Candino continuation


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## soboy




----------



## savedbythebell

Aquis 41.5


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## blackdog1101

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Roberto Clemente.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan4Life




----------



## Dieselk

Baltic Limited Edition 🤩

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## 2edyson

Thoughts please...speedy moon on a gulf livery nato? I think I dig it.










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx

Citizen for work but earlier in the day it was the RW


----------



## 41Mets

Two days in a row, even though I usually switch off different watches each day


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## garydusa




----------



## monza06




----------



## naganaga

Day 4 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "NotDivers65" mod. Paired with a brown exotic print leather strap.


----------



## BundyBear

This on right now.


----------



## arquitron

23 XW


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

Earlier today 
















Tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## catsteeth

The nato wasn't bought as a camo strap...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## andsan




----------



## andsan




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Rado Captain Cook MKII


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Elton Balch

This one…


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk Horology: Let’s make watches, not wars.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Pam this morning 

























Such a polarizing unique design with character you don’t see in most divers. Perfect for canvas too


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Nathanours

Kakofonyx said:


> Steampunk Horology: Let’s make watches, not wars.


9mm is an auto cartridge, and wouldn't be in a cylinder as this watch represents. They should have used 38 or 357 as it would be the same diameter.


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial 😱. You like it ?

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Furball




----------



## Cubeistan

New to me today from Dixan


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## garydusa




----------



## JonS1967

Paxman said:


> Rado Captain Cook MKII
> View attachment 16474670


This is a beautiful watch! Enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Still wearing this. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## naganaga

Day 5 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata/pilot "Type 20 extra small" mod.

Paired today with a deep claret handmade leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## tro_jan

Pepsi-ing


----------



## lvt




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## schumacher62

en titanio.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah Chevron singlepass


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah Chevron singlepass


nice strap!!


----------



## Geoff617

My SARB017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Had to add a few days for start of March.


----------



## garydusa




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## GumbyFan

El Primero


----------



## JLS36

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Cosmotron


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## jaspert




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the Polar ExpII to kick off the weekend and beers with a watch buddy 









I tried these one and fell for the Titanium Longines and the Tag. May need that Tag


----------



## naganaga

Day 6 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Flieger Classic 36" mod. 

Paired today with a lovely black handmade strap.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## civiclx

Been mostly wearing the Citizen as the everyday beater so nice to put something different on


----------



## civiclx

watchmenottv said:


> Longines


I feel like your Longines is hanging out with the rough crowd on the wrong side of the tracks 😄


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this one tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheSouthernEscapement

Bulova A15 on NDC strap!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Hi, my name is Papa Juliet Whiskey, and I am an addict...


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03

SPB053


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## soboy




----------



## andsan




----------



## GSgrant




----------



## Jetrider

ok


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## northside

Stowa Partitio


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## LP49




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Yema Superman Armee de L’air today.


----------



## TheHun

NY0040


----------



## Colombia




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Rallygraf


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## monza06




----------



## RLC

Go Charlie...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## LP49




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## TheHun

Pilot


----------



## Sugman

A little crowded at Costco, today…


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003

Zenith









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Been enjoying this one lately. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

I'm between this blue rubber strap...a brown breitling leather strap and a milanese on this breitling lately.










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Day 1 of my 'Colourful' week with this ice blue (aka fish blue) HMT Kohinoor export trial version.


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Radiolarian

Haven’t worn this in a while


----------



## wkw

Radiolarian said:


> Haven’t worn this in a while
> View attachment 16482034


Nice.

One of the best from UG. 

You should wear this more often…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## Radiolarian

wkw said:


> Nice.
> 
> One of the best from UG.
> 
> You should wear this more often…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got this new from Austria ~20 years ago. Once I saw the movement, I just had to have it.


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Geoff617

The Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO. 


















I


----------



## JonS1967

Original Cocktail Time. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgrant




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jonathan T

JonS1967 said:


> Original Cocktail Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!


----------



## fatalelement

Been off the forums for a while, but just got married this Saturday and tricked my now wife into adding yet another watch to my collection - wanted a Spring Drive for a long time, so now my most accurate watch is now also my most sentimental watch!

Grand Seiko SBGA429 Sōkō special edition









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

You should never wear a dive watch in the rain. I'll make the dial melt.


----------



## redSLED




----------



## 1911dave

It's about "time" to leave work!


----------



## catsteeth

Too small for my tastes. But loads of fun.


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## naganaga

This red Orient Kamasu for day 2 of my colourful week.


----------



## tro_jan

Vintage Teal Diver from the 1980s


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## deepsea03

116600


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## FirNaTine23

Glad to #speedytuesday again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Fun wanna be


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just some bland monochrome watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new Squale Sub-39 of course. Very glad I went for it after a few weeks of hesitation. It’s a great case and Donne combo. The size is great. Wears better than I expected.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Certina DS Chrono


----------



## govdubspeedgo

speedy tuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## anrex




----------



## Geoff617

Nevada Grenchen “Orange Boy” Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver. Long enough name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## andsan




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## JonS1967

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Certina DS Chrono


Beautiful! Absolutely love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Again today. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo Hulk, for day 3 of my colourful week.


Worn on a bespoke strap from Corocustoms


----------



## tro_jan

Sea Grapes Turtle


----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## ocanada

This arrived today and I am over the moon with it:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## GSgrant




----------



## ferrin




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## andsan




----------



## Q-TIP2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## RLC




----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today! Love it!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Continuation


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## monza06




----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## drhr

GO


----------



## ZM-73

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## drhr

ZM-73 said:


> RLG Atlanticus
> View attachment 16488267
> 
> View attachment 16488268


Nice blue hue !


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Days

One of my favorites. The only thing stopping it from being my absolute favorite is the disappointing lume.


----------



## naganaga

Wearing one of my favourite watches and definitely my favourite GADA/EDC for day 4 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

Today's weapons of choice...


----------



## ZM-73

drhr said:


> Nice blue hue !


🙏 It certainly is a lovely shade of pascal blue.


----------



## edchys




----------



## tro_jan

Tubbataha Monster


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q-TIP2011

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man I love that U50


----------



## jkpa




----------



## soboy




----------



## Slowphiveo

Phoibos Kraken


----------



## andsan




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Rojote




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheHun

Hammy


----------



## warsh

The lovely Lorier Safari











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## deepsea03

Titanium PloProf


----------



## AzHadEnuf




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## William LaRoque




----------



## 2edyson

Panda Dan Henry on bor










Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheHun

Dinner change


----------



## JonS1967

Couldn’t resist taking another pic of this gorgeous dial. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Wearing the beautiful mechanical racing chronograph "Sholavaram 2" from Ajwain watches for day 5 of my colourful watches week. 
I am wearing it on a custom tan leather strap from Corocustoms


----------



## watchmenottv

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Squale Sub-39 of course. Very glad I went for it after a few weeks of hesitation. It’s a great case and Donne combo. The size is great. Wears better than I expected.


Looks very good! Congrats on the new acquisition 👏


----------



## watchmenottv

gshock626 said:


> SBDC151/SPB259


Wonder if this looks as gorgeous in person as it does in pictures 🤔


----------



## gshock626

watchmenottv said:


> Wonder if this looks as gorgeous in person as it does in pictures


It looks better in person


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## andsan




----------



## GSgrant




----------



## soboy




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## andsan




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Doxa 600T.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Hot from the FedEx truck, Zelos Spearfish.
 








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Parlon mechanical


----------



## warsh

Halios Universa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Halios Universa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff617

Blue Pogue from March, 1971


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## naganaga

The Maurice Lacroix Aikon automatic 42mm for Day 6 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Longines Heritage Legend Diver….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jovani




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing my Seestern 300


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

New to my watchbox, Damasko DS30 WindUp edition. Wow. Love this watch, can’t believe it took me so long to finally get one


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Oris regulateur for this Sunday.

The watch is on an Ajwain brown ostrich leather strap. This is an elegant and compact watch that suits small wrists. 

A big thanks to friend and fellow enthusiast Harish for sending it to me knowing my penchant for smaller watches.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## andsan




----------



## tro_jan

GS stands for Good Sunday


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## blackdog1101

I’m wearing a Seestern Orange Monster on a Hirsch Robby strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Parlon


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko Presage Sharp Edge in white for this bright Monday morning.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235 on the left


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Ottone




----------



## ferrin




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Paxman

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## andsan




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## northside

Chronoswiss Sirius, big date, power reserve on a blue alligator strap.


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

It's my privilege and honour to present Ajwain Watches' new colourway for the Sholavaram 2 "Shiny" Panda. I received the first unit just yesterday!


----------



## jovani




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, made from an old USAF bag. 
This watch has been a real nice surprise after I initially dismissed it due to price mostly. Glad I got it and going with OEM straps saves over $1k so that helps.


----------



## rio39




----------



## andsan




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paxman

Continuation


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Snoopy1.0

My latest addition thanks to Mobil1Mach, who is both friendly and very easy to transact with.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## JonS1967

Speedy Tuesday.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Uncle went salmon fishing.


----------



## army scope jockey

Date 15210









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Viseguy




----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## naganaga

This early generation Longines Hydroconquest for today, hump day Hydroconquest as well as white watch Wednesday








.


----------



## Kakofonyx

BATISCAFO QUADRO45 designed and made by Andrei Troff. A fresh, bold, and beautiful idea in a rather crowded field. The quality is astounding for the price. Beware of imitations, some of which are ironically being sold for higher prices than this original. Support the real McCoy- it’s the right thing to do.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Panda


----------



## Ottone




----------



## soboy

San Martin vintage Explorer.


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Continuation


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## farrandswit

The Wayfinder Swiss Automatic LE
Strap by @StrapsCo


----------



## michael_m

372, Kev ammo and a knife edge buckle…


----------



## rio39




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Black will always be the new Black 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Even an aviator has to fly the desk sometime.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Decided to give the BLNR some attention, I’ve not worn it much the last few months.


----------



## 59yukon01

Simple solar Seiko and I dig it.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

NY0040


----------



## LP49




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## JLS36

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday evening









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack

Rangeman


----------



## Cougar17

Citizen Eco-Drive Luke Skywalker edition









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## Viseguy




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## naganaga

Two-tone Tudor Glamour Date this Thursday, day 4 of my white watch week.


----------



## schumacher62

James Brand x Timex


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Axelrod

Happy Saint Patrick's day 🇮🇪☘🇮🇪☘🇮🇪


----------



## deepsea03

SD4k


----------



## GConn

Got myself a new strap today and put the shiny bracelet back in the box. I like this look better for now.


----------



## soboy

Spinnaker Nomad with green bezel for St. Patty's Day.


----------



## northside

MeisterSinger Salthora 40mm. A really cool watch IMO. Love watching the jumping hour.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## drdas007

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!!

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I am wearing my new Waldan Heritage “Sportline” with champagne dial. Love these with the stepped case


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Still with this fun Mido


----------



## rio39




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Barge




----------



## Sugman

Happy St. Patrick's Day, everyone!


----------



## redSLED




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam...




www.instagram.com


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Kakofonyx

Gondar on the wrist today. Pray we both make it back home together. If for any reason we’re parted under inebriated circumstances, may the luck of the shamrock bring us together again.


----------



## JLS36

Chrono for the evening.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/wZJPHtH


----------



## TheHun

Double double


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## sernsin




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus


----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm for day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my white watch week. 

It's on it's stock navy blue nubuck strap with a signed buckle.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## CousinVinny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## savedbythebell

Aquis 41.5


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf


----------



## jhdscript

*ZRC GF300*

*


  




*


----------



## Intrepid04

Wearing a full moon right now


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Paxman

After a couple days of “false spring” here comes the snow. Wearing my Tag Heuer Formula 1 for the opening race weekend of the F1 season.


----------



## TexasTee

View attachment 16503522


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

Yay. It’s Friday. TGIF. 

#FarerFriday with the Discovery as usual


----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Neyra




----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko ds30 to start the weekend  
Have I mentioned I love this watch  can’t believe it took me so long to get one


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## civiclx




----------



## monza06




----------



## naganaga

How can I have a white watch week without representation from HMT? This HMT Janata 'art deco' for day 6 of my white watch week. It's on a grey leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch to this. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLater

Little PAM love today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## predapio




----------



## jovani




----------



## soboy




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

This is one of my all time favorites… I’ve always been a sucker for chronographs.

























A few more shots…


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Cougar17

Saturday at work, so I'm going with the Tisell Submersible.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0

Cougar17 said:


> Saturday at work, so I'm going with the Tisell Submersible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


Nice Tisell you got there. I'm wearing mine today as well. 😊


----------



## rio39




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Matthew__Thomas




----------



## Cougar17

c3p0 said:


> Nice Tisell you got there. I'm wearing mine today as well.
> 
> View attachment 16508156


That's a beautiful watch. I think Tisell is such an underrated brand. Hard to find a better valued watch for the price point. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Kakofonyx

Bell & Ross Instrument De Marine….

Made of Bronze, Wood, and Titanium. Definitely gives you another kind of wood.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## CousinVinny

Kakofonyx said:


> Bell & Ross Instrument De Marine….
> 
> Made of Bronze, Wood, and Titanium. Definitely gives you another kind of wood.


That’s a handsome looking watch! 


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## CousinVinny

soboy said:


> View attachment 16507695


That’s a really fun watch dial


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## naganaga

This lovely "Ledikeni" watch built using the HMT Janata as a platform by the Ingenious Boffins for bonus day 7 of 7 of my white watch week.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bondichook

.


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## watchustebbing

Grabbed this, and went…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Still my yummiest


----------



## Radiolarian

Busted out the Mars 500


----------



## naganaga

This butch and mighty Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 automatic for day 1 of my black watch week. 

The watch is on its very comfortable stock tropical strap with signed buckle.


----------



## tro_jan

Dainty, clean, and legible


----------



## Dwijaya

my first watch from first salary


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## soboy




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jhdscript

*Casio GShock G7900

**


  




*


----------



## Paxman

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## rio39




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD on a Horween pit moss leather singlepass 

I love this watch and I know some will cringe at the sight of a leather strap on a spec ops diver  but today I’ve got no tactical ops planned just desk diving and maybe a drive in the Jeep top down with this beautiful weather  so it’ll work fine 

Cheers.


----------



## RLS1851




----------



## Sugman




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko 
















SNDA83


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Luminox










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff617

Seiko Skin Diver from 1974










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for day 2 (Tissot Tuesday) of my black watch week.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## civiclx




----------



## tro_jan

N. American market Seiko diver SKX173, with the 1st generation Sg dial/ movement


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## nick10




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the MWW 62MAS


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Punchthefatkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## swissra




----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## ronkatct

Grey Tissot Seastar on a grey rubber strap with an old grey sweatshirt.


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## StanleyInquisition




----------



## tro_jan

Seiko "Topper Ninja" MM200


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## darrenak




----------



## jovani




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Rakurai

titusdelossantos said:


> SRQ029J1 little bit high case but awesome finish


Absolutely love mine. It's a gorgeous piece.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## alex79

This guy









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## soboy




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Helson Tortuga on this rainy day


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39




----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Watch Beginner




----------



## JLS36

Traska
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icky Thump




----------



## ZM-73

Citizen


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan Heritage sporlinr with the champagne dial. I like it a lot and even the stepped case is well done.


----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## Kakofonyx

B.R.M. R6-46


----------



## naganaga

This lovely Tudor Black Bay 36 for Day 4 (Tudor Thursday) of my black watch week.


----------



## TatsNGuns

... fub kindof day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## tro_jan

"Twilight Blue" MM200


----------



## tro_jan

"Twilight Blue" MM200


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## darrenak

Steinhart Marine Officer Bronze


----------



## Grinny456




----------



## deepsea03

SPB053 on Diaboliq


----------



## Rodentman

Right now this one just back from service....


----------



## texag03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## CousinVinny

Yeah… it’s a Nixon District. I’ve had it for over ten years and has been a really comfortable and durable daily wear for the money! Lasted waaay longer than the Invictia I had haha


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cahanc

Damasko DC86


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman

Sitting at the dentist office with nothing else to do...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Helson


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on Canvas today


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Seikonut1967

LE Fugu.


----------



## Dieselk

I love this skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## naganaga

This Oris Big Crown Big Date Propilot for Day 5 (Flieger Friday) of my black watch week.


----------



## bondichook

1965 Doxa Grafic Automatic.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

The ultimate battle
Marathon JDD vs...
Fisher Space Infinium Pen... 
Who will last the longest???
Or will I ever get to find out?


----------



## deepsea03

116600


----------



## Paxman

More Helson


----------



## krisp1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## tro_jan

3rd MM200 on the wrist this week... SBDC061


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on a new RALSTRA rally strap, quite nice and super soft. 
It’s a new brand and I happened to meet the owner last night, a vintage watch collector and was impressed with them. I’ll be getting a couple more in red and orange I think. They are so soft. 

Ms. 50ShadesOfPurple


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Paxman

Switching to this classic


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

GasGasBones UPKEEP on Phoenix RAF.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbh-nKSrfri/


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Paxman said:


> Switching to this classic
> View attachment 16521053


That’s a beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## rio39




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 2edyson

Feeling sporty today exp2 on gulf livery










Sent from my 7/11 slurpee machine using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Geology Rocks

pressure washing the garage with the GO SeaQ Panorama Date two tone.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan in Royal Blue


----------



## Kakofonyx

IWC Aquatimer Expedition Charles Darwin (aka Angry Birds Evolution Pig)

Once you see the Angry Birds reference, you can’t unsee it.


----------



## Olyeller68

Alpina Startimer Heritage












When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## naganaga

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-steel case version for day 6 of my black watch week.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Ottone




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## predapio




----------



## Nevets750

New on the wrist! Breitling Top Time Zoro.









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## FBMJ

Seiko quartz 4110


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My new to me Oris 7471 tonneau regulator. I only discovered this recently when a member posted a picture of his. I cannot find the post now to thank him. I had never seen the watch before., and his photo really struck me. Fortunately, I was able to find one from a seller in Japan on eBay. I love it! Trying to decide if I want to get the case polished or not.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk

Still well and truly in the honeymoon phase with this one!


----------



## JonS1967

warsh said:


> My new to me Oris 7471 tonneau regulator. I only discovered this recently when a member posted a picture of his. I cannot find the post now to thank him. I had never seen the watch before., and his photo really struck me. Fortunately, I was able to find one from a seller in Japan on eBay. I love it! Trying to decide if I want to get the case polished or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s a beautiful Oris! Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Haven’t worn this in quite a while. I still love it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Age OF Discovery


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## naganaga

For a bonus day of my black watch week, wearing this modern classic with a cult following, the "casioak" in it's standard black colourway.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watchcollector21




----------



## Watchcollector21

Russ1965 said:


>


I am having trouble today Russ


----------



## ceebee

On the wrist in a few minutes 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fish70




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer


----------



## jovani




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Colombia




----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## nick10




----------



## mchilese

Tudor Fastrider. 
Great day in the PNW to sit on the porch and try some new scotch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheSecret




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## ZM-73

Bausele


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with my GMT Master II


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## RSDA

New arrival: SRPG37 (on a Eulit perlon).

I gotta say—a lot of field watch value for $220. Running at -2 spd.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rio39




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solarisminor

My Formex Reef just arrived!


http://imgur.com/SF2cGik


----------



## monza06




----------



## tro_jan

Seiko SARB017


----------



## Kakofonyx

Dino Zei Nautilo….


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## naganaga

Wearing the beautiful mechanical racing chronograph Sholavaram 2 "Pulse" from Ajwain watches for day 2 of my red watch theme.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## nick10




----------



## Mr Auto

Not worn this one for a while










Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## Jeep99dad

No speedy or MoonSwatch here, just my Omega Seamaster NTTD


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39




----------



## antsio100




----------



## Karamsoul

A Farer Lander II on this cool, crisp evening.


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Melbourne Lonsdale


----------



## tro_jan

A workhorse Seiko quartz diver from 1981, on Z199


----------



## naganaga

This "red" HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my red watch theme.


----------



## bondichook

Slava 'Fridge'.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TickTock_89

Joining the Seiko gang


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## alex79

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko DS30 WindUp edition LE on canvas today. I like this watch quite a bit and it wears great. Love dark grey fine blasted sub steel a lot. Has a Ti vibe to it. The olive green dial is great too. Definitely was a great buy.


----------



## FuzeDude




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with this Hammy


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967

Back on the OEM bracelet, so comfortable.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## rio39




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## hollywoodphil

I don't think I've ever shown you the blue one.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## Kakofonyx

What’s better than 1 porthole? 8 portholes!


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## naganaga

This G-like-but-not-G Casio DW291 digital 200m WR watch for today


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## savedbythebell

Square.


----------



## blucupp




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## soboy

Vaer S3 on a seatbelt NATO. For me, NATOs work better with my 36mm field watches than anything else.


----------



## Jeep99dad

NWA  
The new Reverse GMT 

Thanks to the Rolex Creative heads and the watch Gods for making this dream a reality.


----------



## Heljestrand

blucupp said:


> View attachment 16533632


Is this the 34mm? Steel? White Gold? Platinum? Love it!


----------



## iceman767

Vintage Chrono









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## blucupp

Heljestrand said:


> Is this the 34mm? Steel? White Gold? Platinum? Love it!


34 mm steel.


----------



## Heljestrand

blucupp said:


> 34 mm steel.


It’s really nice. I wouldn’t mind finding one.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## blucupp

Heljestrand said:


> It’s really nice. I wouldn’t mind finding one.


Thanks. Most comfortable watch ever made.


----------



## jhdscript

*Omega Speedmaster MoonWatch*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman

This OP homage


----------



## hollywoodphil

I struggle to get a shot I really like to show how cool this dial is, but I guess these aren't terrible.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Practical Orb

keeping with the Seiko theme this week... my other Grand Seiko baby.


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## monza06




----------



## DCGallenstein




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

SKX


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## iceman767

Aiming for the Vintage looks









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Sent from my 7/11 slurpee machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## warsh

Having a serious honeymoon with this new to me Oris regulator. Elegant. Unusual. Keeping great time…










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx

Due to travel restrictions this watch has been stuck overseas. Finally we meet again.

Armand Nicolet Tramelan Regulator.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## naganaga

How can I not wear the Orient Red Kamasu for my red watch theme?!


----------



## bigclive2011

warsh said:


> Having a serious honeymoon with this new to me Oris regulator. Elegant. Unusual. Keeping great time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


🥰 that dial.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jhdscript

*Oris Big Crown Manual Wind*

*


  




*


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Snoopy1.0

Wilk Watchworks 🧐


----------



## deepsea03

Casual Friday


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rubendefelippe

Welcome april with a "taxi";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## iceman767

warsh said:


> Having a serious honeymoon with this new to me Oris regulator. Elegant. Unusual. Keeping great time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A very under rated brand. Love the watch, love the brand really looks unique! 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Squale sub-39 on tropic


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

More of the same


----------



## JonS1967

Back on OEM bracelet.


----------



## iceman767

Trimmed down the stables to just these









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39




----------



## TheHun

Hammy


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

On comfy, waffly, rubber today.
Still think I prefer the look of the bracelet, though.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery to kick off the weekend 









That dial


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967

Afternoon switch.


----------



## Firecrafter

Made a last minute change to my Coke Q.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

monza06 said:


>


This is such a great watch! Enjoy!!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Apsley


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Good morning WUS


Just a man and his best friend enjoying coffee in the morning cold fresh air. Birds singing. Sun out. Gorgeous day. May you all have a great weekend.


----------



## deepsea03

Antiquing with the Mrs


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## nick10




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Paxman

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Furball




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## hollywoodphil

SAW & SAK Saturday










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## TheHun

NY


----------



## Geoff617

Baltic Aquascaphe Bronze Blue Gilt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyBoiler




----------



## naganaga

The gorgeous Oris Aquis upcycle for this Sunday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## illition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne proto


----------



## nick10




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Ricktock

Could not help. Can you identify.


----------



## Colombia




----------



## JonS1967

Started off the day with this.








Then switched to this. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera-Aquamarine


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Went a little vintage today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JonS1967

Max Bill Monday and the best “4” in the business, IMHO.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos FXD  still a top 3 favorite in my collection and perfect for #bluewatchmonday 

Have a great week


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## WatchDialOrange

*New to me. Omega Seamaster 300 Ref. 165.024*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## DaleEArnold

Put this on again !


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Bringing out the non 18kt version today.


----------



## rio39




----------



## phats22




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## opusx




----------



## naganaga

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for day 2 of my blue watch theme


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## warsh

My AnOrdain with grande feu enamel dial. Gift from my mother. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Sportura
















SNAD23


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Heljestrand

Let’s G.O.


----------



## masbret

Heljestrand said:


> Let’s G.O.
> View attachment 16545331


Absolutely gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Paxman

Rado Captain Cook


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 216570, my favorite watch, for my birthday


----------



## iceman767

Going Ol skool without breaking the bank









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx




----------



## BoostMasterZero

I haven't worn the Hamilton in a while, I thought today was a good time to do so. Really anytime is, I love this watch. Compared to watches I own that are 5-6x more expensive, this watch gives them a run for their money.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## naganaga

This gorgeous HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 (hump day) of my blue watch theme


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD today on a RALSTRA rally strap


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Jaeger









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## tro_jan

The sunny SKXA35 for this rainy day


----------



## gmads




----------



## ZM-73

Phenix


----------



## naganaga

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for day 4 of my blue theme.


----------



## Kakofonyx

Oris Hölstein Edition….


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Seiko SQ Diver from 1984


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko SQ Diver from 1984


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## soboy




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## opusx




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## JonS1967

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16549451


Love this model!


----------



## Punchthefatkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396

I’m wearing my new Longines military heritage


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th, Still mounted on the Zodiac Tropic strap(my favorite tropic). Hoping for my new-to-me 1200T Prob will land tomorrow before we go to the beach for a week. Then may decide to move this  



















































I love the iconic case design of the sub, and it wears well whether on rubber or bracelet. 
Doxas always put a smile on my face when I wear them for some reason.


----------



## FBMJ

Seamaster Monte Carlo


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Geoff617

My Tudor Heritage Ranger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Just ordered the G.O. Factory bracelet for more versatility in the Florida heat.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## franco60

Cartier Santos ADLC bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

Flieger Friday with the new 40mm release of the BWC Officers Blue Mach 1c in steel for day 5 of my blue theme.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FBMJ




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee

*Again…..








*


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass. I love this combo and the dial takes so many shades of purple. So vibrant in the sun  

Ready for vaca to start


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## jyp2000

I’m wearing my paintin’ watch today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Paxman

Hamilton Field Mechanical


----------



## taegel9

Go Tigers!


----------



## Rojote




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Dieselk

Q Timex 😍

IG : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcGpXz_LGtP/


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## LP49

OK


----------



## BaksteenNL

Just some late night scrolling


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ZM-73

Tressa Lux


----------



## maguirejp

Tudor P01 for today and tomorrow. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Strange Days




----------



## naganaga

This 39mm quartz Longines Hydroconquest for day 6 of my blue theme.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## opusx




----------



## chief_D




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

116600


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## nick10




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Literally in the field with the Hammy


----------



## cmiguelq

Having a nice saturday!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai on the wrist for the trip down to the beach  and 3 other packed up


----------



## Squaretail




----------



## webster126




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## taegel9




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## warsh

I wore both of these today. Traska and Oris. Brand new and 20 years old…











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Bangalore Watch Co Cover Drive blue for a bonus day of my blue watch theme.


----------



## RSDA




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

This red dial is just crazy 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "This is red dial is just crazy 😍. . . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "This is red dial is just crazy 😍. . . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

ZM-73 said:


> Challenge Timer
> View attachment 16173834


Gotta love a bullhead! Nice piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## ZM-73

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Gotta love a bullhead! Nice piece.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 🙏


----------



## RLSL




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## nick10




----------



## Paxman

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73

Yema


----------



## naganaga

Mockingbird monday with this Seiko Presage cocktail time for day 1 of my green theme.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## deepsea03

SBGJ235


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Have a great week ahead watchfam!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonerBySweden

Black and steel tank…


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## Cahanc

Just got the new titanium bracelet from Farer. I’ve been waiting for a bracelet for this watch. It is super light and feels very comfortable.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Nevets750

SUF Helsinki Paroni









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## maguirejp

A Timex for today. Cheers


----------



## taegel9




----------



## ZM-73

41Mets said:


>


Stopping traffic to take a wrist shot? A true WISer!


----------



## naganaga

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.


----------



## tro_jan

Sea Grapes Turtle on CB strap


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Elton Balch

Wearing this right now…


----------



## DVR




----------



## warsh

My new Seiko JDM SBTM291. This is a solar powered (9 month PR), radio controlled (syncs to the atomic clock every night), perpetual calendar watch that is one of the great grab and go watches. And for <$350, it looks great too (although bracelet is cheapest ever made....)


----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted Viton rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## soboy

Smiths PRS-47 Commando with tropical dial and plexi crystal (love this watch):


----------



## monza06




----------



## thewatchidiot

Blancpain ultra thin military on an Erika’s Original Ukrainian fund raiser two piece











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots




----------



## guspech750

Almost time to go home. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Right here, right now. On the way out of my hotel room.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

DVR said:


>


That’s a whole lotta sunshine  right there!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ZM-73

Yema


----------



## Perseverence

My 1951 'Academy Award S'.


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## taegel9

The missus wanted to get in on the WRUW fun...


----------



## Jeep99dad

FXD today ️ nice evening walk on the beach with the fam and pup


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

Jeep99dad said:


> FXD today ️ nice evening walk on the beach with the fam and pup


Brice
Is that Magnus in picture 3?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Russ1965 said:


> Brice
> Is that Magnus in picture 3?


Yes sir. First vacation with him and his fitter
time at the beach


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## naganaga

This lovely tropical green Seiko recraft for hump day, day 3 of my green theme.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Paxman

Bulova Oceanographer Devil Diver


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gmads




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## My3Sons




----------



## iceman767

Omega









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9




----------



## TheHun

MM


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## JonS1967

My3Sons said:


> View attachment 16563854


Nice Eterna! One of my favorites


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## michael_m

372 goodness…


----------



## naganaga

A sudden trip out of town and I did stick to my green theme! Day 4 of my green theme with the Seiko 5 field automatic in brushed golden case and gilt accents.


----------



## iceman767

BN









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider

lost my bezel pip somewhere 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watchoss

New strap









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sickondivers

*TUDOR GMT / HARLEY DAVIDSON #LosAngeles







*


----------



## jovani




----------



## jovani




----------



## Paxman

Montblanc Timewalker


----------



## My3Sons

JonS1967 said:


> Nice Eterna! One of my favorites


It’s definitely a bit old school and they had faded as a brand it seems but their recent offerings seem to have revitalized them. The new movement and the new Kontiki using it are both pretty sharp. I’m old enough to have read about Heyerdahl in grade school and that story always resonated with me so I was glad to have picked this up. I think Doxa occupies the same sort of space in watches and to be fair seems to have done a better job from what I’ve seen in the past however many years. Still the price difference makes the Eterna worth looking at for anyone who wants a heritage style diver at a reasonable price.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## LP49

1964 Glycine Airman.


----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

My3Sons said:


> It’s definitely a bit old school and they had faded as a brand it seems but their recent offerings seem to have revitalized them. The new movement and the new Kontiki using it are both pretty sharp. I’m old enough to have read about Heyerdahl in grade school and that story always resonated with me so I was glad to have picked this up. I think Doxa occupies the same sort of space in watches and to be fair seems to have done a better job from what I’ve seen in the past however many years. Still the price difference makes the Eterna worth looking at for anyone who wants a heritage style diver at a reasonable price.


Eterna is one of my favorite brands and they make some incredible watches. It’s sad their not being marketed better (assuming that’s why they’re not doing better as a brand). I actually have the same watch that you have (just different color hands). It wears great for a 44mm case and I love the design. Here’s mine. Cheers!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

iceman767 said:


> BN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


That dial is awesome!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons

JonS1967 said:


> Eterna is one of my favorite brands and they make some incredible watches. It’s sad their not being marketed better (assuming that’s why they’re not doing better as a brand). I actually have the same watch that you have (just different color hands). It wears great for a 44mm case and I love the design. Here’s mine. Cheers!


It’s interesting how they have tweaked this iteration of the Kontiki line with subtle differences. I also like the 1973 reissue for the hardcore purists. It’s amazing how expensive the actual vintage pieces are considering how Little notoriety the current versions get.


----------



## JonS1967

My3Sons said:


> It’s interesting how they have tweaked this iteration of the Kontiki line with subtle differences. I also like the 1973 reissue for the hardcore purists. It’s amazing how expensive the actual vintage pieces are considering how Little notoriety the current versions get.


I agree. I didn’t realize that my Super KonTiki would have different color hands until it arrived. Apparently, it’s a limited edition model. I went on a little bit of an Eterna bender on Nov of 2019 and I picked up 3 Super KonTikis including the chrono and the 1973 reissue. They’re all fantastic watches. Do you have any other Eternas?


----------



## My3Sons

JonS1967 said:


> I agree. I didn’t realize that my Super KonTiki would have different color hands until it arrived. Apparently, it’s a limited edition model. I went on a little bit of an Eterna bender on Nov of 2019 and I picked up 3 Super KonTikis including the chrono and the 1973 reissue. They’re all fantastic watches. Do you have any other Eternas?


somewhere I have my dad’s old eterna from the 1970s but I’m not sure which model. It’s automatic but not a dive style watch. I’ll have to fish it out one of these days and see if it’s worth restoring. Maybe with the resurgence the administration here can add a dedicated Eterna forum for the group that like the Eterna brand.


----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## JonS1967

My3Sons said:


> somewhere I have my dad’s old eterna from the 1970s but I’m not sure which model. It’s automatic but not a dive style watch. I’ll have to fish it out one of these days and see if it’s worth restoring. Maybe with the resurgence the administration here can add a dedicated Eterna forum for the group that like the Eterna brand.


That vintage watch sounds interesting. I would love to see it. There are several Eterna specific threads. I started this thread for general wrist shot posts. Having trouble sharing the link on my phone for some reason. I will have to work on it when I’m sitting down and able to focus on. I’ll post later.


----------



## naganaga

This compact and fabulous Seiko Alpinist 1959 recreation for day 5 of my green theme. Also field watch Friday!


----------



## JonS1967

My3Sons said:


> somewhere I have my dad’s old eterna from the 1970s but I’m not sure which model. It’s automatic but not a dive style watch. I’ll have to fish it out one of these days and see if it’s worth restoring. Maybe with the resurgence the administration here can add a dedicated Eterna forum for the group that like the Eterna brand.


Try this: What Eterna are you wearing today?


----------



## ZM-73

Casio AMW-320C


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Serge_tm




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Lume


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling AVI 765*

*


  




*


----------



## rubendefelippe

This F1 today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## mich.g.pan




----------



## Calumets




----------



## garydusa




----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## paedipod




----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## naganaga

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## craigmorin4555

Aquis today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

Omega Seamaster.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

SD4k gets yard detail today


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## WatchDialOrange

_Omega Seamaster 300 166.024








_


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## LP49




----------



## Toddski1

Direnzo DRZ05 ‘Solaris’ dual-crown diver


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Furball




----------



## soboy




----------



## Watchoss

sickondivers said:


> *TUDOR GMT / HARLEY DAVIDSON #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16565277
> *


I think that might be my next watch...beautiful.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 16570100


That’s really nice! Enjoy!!


----------



## JonS1967

Toddski1 said:


> Direnzo DRZ05 ‘Solaris’ dual-crown diver


This is really cool!


----------



## JonS1967

WatchDialOrange said:


> _Omega Seamaster 300 166.024
> 
> View attachment 16570005
> _


Sweet!!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

JonS1967 said:


> Sweet!!


Thanks Jon! Go Padres!!


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ZM-73

Junkers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

This, right now. Having a cup of espresso.


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jovani




----------



## tro_jan

Philippine Sunrise Turtle


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Yesterdays shot. Happy egg day everyone!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

Seiko 5









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## RexDepriest




----------



## mchilese

Getting the chimney going for a brisket flat for Easter.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

View attachment 16571631


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Boss1

Deep Blue 1st Gen. Depthmaster 10000 FT... Getting in some curls on Easter.


----------



## AZJOE

Maratac Titanium Field


----------



## JonS1967

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16571106


Wearing mine this morning too. Cheers!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## docvail

Happy Easter!









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sickondivers

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

Gfxdaddy said:


> Yesterdays shot. Happy egg day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Such a gorgeous watch! Happy egg day to you and yours.


----------



## Squirrelly

Zodiac today:


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## garydusa




----------



## TheHun

Happy Easter


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back at it again, headed to the Tudor Boutique in Vancouver to check out a few others, seemed appropriate. Happy Easter! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

SBGP007 on combat straps beaver


----------



## Porky4774




----------



## Ironman140.6




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie

Happy Easter











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200


----------



## naganaga

Following yesterday's 140th anniversary LE with another one - the SPB213 140th anniversary 62MAS reissue for this Monday!

Kindly sent by a fellow enthusiast for me to try out. It's beautiful!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus


----------



## tro_jan

Gateway drug to Seiko and watch collecting


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## say76

Certina Blue Ribbon









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jovani




----------



## Paxman

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## Jeep99dad

New-to-me Seiko SBDC053 on a Diaboliq strap


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

Another shot.


----------



## TheHun

Padi


----------



## SmokinNukie

Fresh from a recent transaction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The brilliant Seiko Presage Cocktail Time "Golden Champagne" for this Tuesday.


----------



## DWSURATT

Just changed G Shocks from 2310 to a Mudman.


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## tro_jan

Blast from the Pepsi past: 7548-700B from 1981


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Tissot Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on Horween natural Chromexcel. I like this combo a lot though not as much as the USAF canvas. This SMP is super nice, has a warmth to it and wears so well. Super light under 60g. It has become my top 2-3 watch after the ExpII and tied behind it with the Tudor FXD.


----------



## swissra

SmokinNukie said:


> View attachment 16575075
> 
> View attachment 16575076
> 
> Fresh from a recent transaction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great wristshot.


----------



## swissra

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega NTTD on Horween natural Chromexcel. I like this combo a lot though not as much as the USAF canvas. This SMP is super nice, has a warmth to it and wears so well. Super light under 60g. It has become my top 2-3 watch after the ExpII and tied behind it with the Tudor FXD.


Looks perfect on the brown leather.


----------



## Jeep99dad

swissra said:


> Looks perfect on the brown leather.


Thank you. I admit I was not sure before and liked the combo better than expected. 
Have a great day


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## BoostMasterZero

I haven't worn this one in a while. I decided to work it into my weekly rotation since my Hamilton Khaki Auto Chrono stopped rolling over the numerical date and then the second hand stopped moving unless a slight bump to the watch to rotate the the cylinder. The watch was 1 year and and 11 months old. So I just barely made the cut to get it fixed under warranty. Luckily after a call, I received a form via email to fill out with a shipping label and the watch will be fixed/replaced. It's a common issue that i'm sure most people have when their automatic watches power reserve runs out and it's about to change the date. Usually after that, I manually roll it 12-24 hours with the crown all the way out, it flips to the next day, and from there I can then push the crown to the1st position after unscrewing it to adjust the date and then I have access to roll 01-31 in the numerical calendar to change the date, but not this time and the second hand just stops after not even a minute is odd.


Anyways, here is a watch that I just put on today, adjusted the time, and it just started working without issue. My vintage 1950-1962 Omega Seamaster.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

007


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## soufiane

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## blucupp




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jhdscript

*Panerai Luminor Chrono*

*


  




*


----------



## ronkatct

Yesterday was silver dial, today is black dial. Everything else is the same including setting time but not date.


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


>


I freaking love this dial. Just wow . You’ve had this for a while now


----------



## Paxman

Continuation
Happy 4/20 fellow travelers


----------



## Toddski1

Zelos Spearfish 'ANTIQUE GREEN' 40mm Diver


----------



## Hammermountain

GMT today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster 176.007 on a UncleSeiko bracelet 

Have a great humpday


----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 41Mets

Jeep99dad said:


> I freaking love this dial. Just wow . You’ve had this for a while now


Yes! July 2018!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Perseverence

Bulova Academy 'S'. One of the Bulova watches with a made in the us movement- I believe a high beat 10MB - i just love the style.


----------



## jimiwilli

Last day of vacation :-( 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Firecrafter

Just swapped over to my Vaer C3 Korean Field.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## taegel9




----------



## JonS1967

Another shot.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T and bourbon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## mdgrigoras

Still in my honeymoon with this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Jonathan T

JonS1967 said:


>


Love the max bill chronoscope!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex 126710NLNR today. Crazy I only wear it 1-2/month nowadays 

Then I get it on the wrist and go wow


----------



## Paxman

Avier Gran Torino


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## blucupp




----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## warsh

Ace X Nomos collaboration. LE of 100 pieces with open case back. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Strond SSC 101
















The dial tag is from Concorde 101 (official registration number: G-AXDN). Which holds the world speed record for an airliner of 1,450 mph.


----------



## Ludi415

Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## say76

Seiko 6139 8002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## fish70




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Cheep




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Paxman

More Avier


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Damasko X windup LE
Love this watch and the size ends up working better than I expected. Very strap friendly too.


----------



## Toddski1

Zelos today.


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## mchem

A "biodegradable watch" for Earth Day


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## TheHun

Blue


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Russ1965

schumacher62 said:


>


You have some amazing watches, Paul.

I love this one in particular.

Regards

Russ.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ZM-73

View attachment 16584717


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## say76

Orient Bambino









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Doxa


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling SOA blue for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## SmokinNukie

swissra said:


> Great wristshot.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Stoicchick




----------



## VincentG

We had a nice boat ride tonight, this 100+' yacht has been here a few days now the trawler on the left is 65'  I can't imagine what their fuel bills are like, probs $15-30k to fill up


----------



## NebraskaZ




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to back Tudor…can’t seem to get enough of this one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

2nd diver of the day!


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Been a while









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## starbot

NebraskaZ said:


> ..


Tiny hands on that one... how do you read the time!?


----------



## NebraskaZ

starbot said:


> Tiny hands on that one... how do you read the time!?


Ha! In seriousness, this man just got back to his 4lb birthweight! His twin brother stole all the food in the womb. The Black Bay has spent a lot of days and nights in the NICU lately.


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful Seiko 5 Sports 'white sea urchin' for Sunday!


----------



## starbot

NebraskaZ said:


> Ha! In seriousness, this man just got back to his 4lb birthweight! His twin brother stole all the food in the womb. The Black Bay has spent a lot of days and nights in the NICU lately.


Well that's fantastic. I hope he continues to thrive. I was born at 2lbs 12oz, but I was the one stealing my brother's food. He was 2lbs flat.


----------



## opusx

Seiko Sla043









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## cmann_97

B&R 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## Boss1

This morning with coffee...newly acquired /new-to-me Ares Mission Timer (no date). It does have a certain presence about it. Subtle but noticeable. Liking the 10 o'clock crown position.


----------



## NebraskaZ

starbot said:


> Well that's fantastic. I hope he continues to thrive. I was born at 2lbs 12oz, but I was the one stealing my brother's food. He was 2lbs flat.


Ha! It’s funny, he was born 1lb smaller but he’s actually doing better as far as eating. He’s the reason they’re both here so early, yet he’ll probably be the one who comes home first!


----------



## Tim86seiko




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## fish70

Have a good one all.


----------



## deepsea03

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## zztopops




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## VincentG

June 1970 Yachtman 6138-0019


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## webster126




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## naganaga

The HKED seagull mechanical chrono in blue to ward off the monday blues. 

A difficult watch to capture without reflections!


----------



## MDT IT

Titanium day


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## deepsea03

SD4k


----------



## Paxman

Doxa


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheep




----------



## fish70

Happy Monday!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JonS1967

TheHun said:


> GMT
> View attachment 16588058


Not sure which looks better, your watch or your In-N-Out


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Cougar17

Day-Date









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## naganaga

The Waterbury field style chronograph for Timex Tuesday!


----------



## gmads

SBGJ237:


----------



## xchen418




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## tro_jan

First Gen (Singapore dial), N. American market SKX173


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## fish70




----------



## Paxman

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## Glencoe




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster 176.007 and UncleSeiko bracelet


----------



## say76

IWC Yacht Club









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JLS36

Seiko goodness
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Viseguy

Arrived today -- I'm thrilled.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## ZM-73

Yema


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Fortitude


----------



## schumacher62

Timex x J Crew


----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## shibaman

first watch with a deployment clasp. It took me a while to figure it out


----------



## naganaga

The Junghans Form C quartz chronograph for White Watch Wednesday.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sci




----------



## chief_D




----------



## tro_jan

Anthracite Turtle


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## omMIega




----------



## Paxman

Omega


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Alex SBD




----------



## Toolmantexas




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx

Pam424 date


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## KubaSZ




----------



## tro_jan

Something mid-sized for today: SKX015


----------



## FBMJ

GUB Glashutte


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Rolex polar ExplorerII 216570 today. If I only had to keep one, it would be the one. It’s my Neo


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## rubendefelippe

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 16591806


Hello, very nice model!,is it an original Casio AE 1200 "Royale" with its modified or original dial? 
It looks great! (where did you buy it?) 
Thanks and regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Helmet "Darth Vader" '76 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## docvail

Atticus Icarus









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #Speedmaster #ReversePanda 🐼 #LosAngeles


----------



## hollywoodphil

Cactus babies and Bluebonnets 

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Jazy

126610 love these subtle subs!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Glencoe

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello, very nice model!,is it an original Casio AE 1200 "Royale" with its modified or original dial?
> It looks great! (where did you buy it?)
> Thanks and regards!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks. More details here:








New Arrival 😁


I went all in with my Casio AE1200 (Casio Royale), and I really like the outcome. I have a custom leather strap on the way too (probably another couple weeks), but excited to post the watch now with the rubber strap fresh from the mail. The original plastic casio is about $25. This one has been...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## tas1911

Speedmaster GMT…


----------



## Dieselk

A really mesmerizing dial 🤩

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## monza06




----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## Cheep




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Glencoe said:


> Thanks. More details here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Arrival 😁
> 
> 
> I went all in with my Casio AE1200 (Casio Royale), and I really like the outcome. I have a custom leather strap on the way too (probably another couple weeks), but excited to post the watch now with the rubber strap fresh from the mail. The original plastic casio is about $25. This one has been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Spectacular!, I don't know how I didn't see it;
I congratulate you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Out for my evening walk with the dude.


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## army scope jockey

Date circa 1974 radial dial.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MWC Lonsdale


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Swatch Irony quartz chronograph for today!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## catsteeth

For the last few days


----------



## fish70

Happy Friday.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rubendefelippe

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Repe


----------



## say76

borealis









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on a C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## CousinVinny

Ol reliable Nixion District. Crazy how well this has held up and comfortable it feels. 


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## afechete




----------



## army scope jockey

Tudor 36mm sub









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Evening switch


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheHun

1









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing

Raven!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Alliance Sport Chrono for rounding up my chrono week!

The design is impeccable: the light grey with creamy avocado green markers, the red accents only for chrono elements, the sunken subdials, the roundness of it all is just amazing!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

another day in a suit…


----------



## jovani




----------



## JonS1967

Thought this vintage drum kit went well with the vintage vibe of this Oris.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

DOXA 1200T professional today. Loving it on the BOR bracelet. 










Hanging out with my boy Magnus.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dupe


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## thewatchidiot

CK859


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Badiker

Armida


----------



## jovani




----------



## LP49




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today with Kakume;
Happy Labor Day!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???








..Last Day of Suit weekend!


----------



## fish70

Have a good one.


----------



## TheHun

Explorin
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

1630 datejust circa 79









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Geoff617

The Tudor Heritage Black Bay Bronze is riding a Zulu strap with copper hardware.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## angelingz

My IWC


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## rubendefelippe

Today with this faithful companion for 10 years; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Jeep99dad

No bank holiday here, just another Monday and I feel so out of it. Wish I was off


----------



## jovani




----------



## Perseverence

_I_ may not be wearing it, but it's definitely being worn.


----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## jcp123

Don’t have a wrist shot yet...it’s my newest impulse buy. Haven’t made my mind up yet...


----------



## naganaga

Titoni Tuesday anyone? This elegant and beautiful Titoni Cosmo automatic for today!


----------



## ZM-73

Casio 








ME-100


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 50Fathoms

Granny.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam 973 on canvas, made from a military bag and you can see some of the original stamping on it.


----------



## Paxman

Vostok Amphibia 1967 LE


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Very underrated Rado Captain Cook










Sent from my 7/11 slurpee machine using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Chrono n coffee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DestroLefty




----------



## mizzare




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## JLS36

Zelos
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

This Roamer Sport Tank watch for Vintage Wednesday!


----------



## Stensbjerg

Soon to be Zuppa opgrade 
It's a great day to be alive 









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## tro_jan

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## 50Fathoms




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

1978


----------



## Paxman

Corum


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Dieselk

Orient star ⭐ 

Check out my IG : aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## sickondivers

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

300t









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ZM-73

Avelta


----------



## naganaga

The Waterbury automatic in black for Timex Thursday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## good2go




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jeep99dad

My old Breitling today. I’ve put it on a RalStra rally strap made of lambskin in Italy. Got another one of those in blue for my old omega too.


----------



## Paxman

More Corum


----------



## Paxman

😣


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## tro_jan

Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #Speedmaster #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## Paul R

Bulova LED Hexagon


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## RTuggle

..just acquired Dekla


----------



## monza06




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TheHun

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## naganaga

This Citizen field automatic for field watch Friday!


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tartine.74




----------



## jovani




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## JonS1967

Again today


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## hedet




----------



## Paxman

Jenny


----------



## Stensbjerg

Suppa tuned Autozilla









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## My3Sons

I think she was annoyed I disturbed her beauty rest to take a picture.


----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Fortitude, all titanium goodness. 
Happy Friday everyone 

















6.8” for reference 









Next to my Raven Airfield


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheCowWatcher

SZSC003


----------



## TheHun

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ H35405741


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Friday night noir.


----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## mtallman

This was a three watch day😃am Smiths PRS 48, afternoon a vintage Oris, and the pm a Seiko Mod🤣got to keep up the rotation to enjoy them all.


----------



## naganaga

This Seiko Superior Land Monster automatic for Seiko Saturday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## garydusa

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## Paxman

Jenny


----------



## Watchoss

Porcelain









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kakofonyx

Bronze Masonic….


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TatsNGuns

Kakofonyx said:


> Bronze Masonic….


Can get you into clubs you arent 100% sure you should enter , every single time hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga

The Citizen ecodrive Blue Angels Nighthawk for a supersonic Sunday!

Unable to insert photos from the web interface, so a link to my Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CdSJnsjrHoI/


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

A nice salmon dial ✌

Feel free to join to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdSwXafLWqi/


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## fish70




----------



## jovani




----------



## garydusa

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73

TH Aquaracer and Pilsner


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Mother’s Day  

O&O Humboldt GMT


----------



## TheHun

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## monza06




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Straton


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Radiolarian

Just took this off.


----------



## jovani




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Tag


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## nelamvr6

G-Shock GPW-1000 GravityMaster


----------



## Jeep99dad

Continuing the honeymoon with the Oak & Oscar Humboldt GMT


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## SteveFWatches




----------



## blucupp




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## A Wise Prof




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## docvail

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Sugman

Any thoughts on this combo (Maratac Elite strap)? I’m up in the air.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## opusx

Base Pam









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Swapped the Patek Crocodile strap for a Tropic. Ready for hot weather now with the Carl F Bucherer Patravi Autodate


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## good2go




----------



## omMIega




----------



## SmokinNukie

Enjoying this recent pickup!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## naganaga

Titoni Tuesday this week as well, this time with the Titoni Airmaster.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## nelamvr6

G-Shock GA-900A


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## tro_jan

Twilight Blue


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc

DA36 so easy to read.


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sgrysdon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th anniversary on Zodiac tropic  today


----------



## VKM

NTTD


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## LP49




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Just sized it up but need to make some minor bracelet adjustments, along with setting the time/date, save it for tomorrow since my eyes are tired now - lol


----------



## JonS1967

Evening change to this. It’s the first quartz watch I’ve owned in ages and I’m trying to bond with it.


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen 
















NJ0140-17E


----------



## Joesbalt




----------



## naganaga

Hump day HMT! This HMT Janata mod MG-CS purple for the middle of this week!


----------



## mchilese

Recent acquisition. Unimatic u1-fdn. Honeymoon is in full swing. Haven't taken it off for a week, except for workouts. Loving the layout, the legibility, case design, overall aesthetic. I haven't had "only" a dive watch for a long time, and I'm really figuring out why people rave about them.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## tro_jan

GS Spring Drive


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## Heljestrand

Carl F. Bucherer 38mm Stainless Steel on Tropic


----------



## jovani




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Kaventsmann


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Grandpa’s Omega Seamaster Chrono 176.007 on a new RalStra rally strap. Live the combo and it’s super soft/comfortable.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Yema


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## 2edyson

Flying Ace










Sent from my 7/11 slurpee machine using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## Radiolarian

All sized up and set to Central and Pacific. I probably still would’ve bought this watch had I seen it in the store, but it is a pretty good sized chunk of steel❕


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

New shoes.


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdbzz9Ptsbd/


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## SmokinNukie

Just received!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Still one of my favourites, great value



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff617

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

MM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

More Yema


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Radiolarian

Testing out the new Spirit of Zulu❕


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## TheHun

Bbq switch









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Sugman




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Yema again


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bagle




----------



## nelamvr6

Darth Tuna


----------



## Jeep99dad

Farer Discovery on a Syrah Crown & Buckle chevron singlepass 

TGIF


----------



## garydusa




----------



## usclassic




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## texans93

Ready for the weekend…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## docvail

Can't say enough good things about this Atticus Icarus.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paxman

Switched to my Fortis Spacematic for Flieger Friday


----------



## Axelrod

t


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Alba AKA 
















V657-6060


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

my happy place


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## Seikonut1967




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## TheHun

Gmt









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## Paxman

This Fortis is the right tool for chores


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Calumets




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Same old, trusty beater that’s seen it’s fair share of reno’s (with some scars to prove it) and now a major warehouse clean & reorganization. 33,000 sf, one long night & a long day but almost done. This Hamilton has been through a lot & still remains accurate & reliable! Can’t say enough good things about these watches.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

VCO today, modeled by one of my favorite instagrammers











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## TheHun

Speedy
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdjansen

Black on black max bill.


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## CousinVinny

Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## TheHun

Chrono with coffee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Eterna


----------



## TheHun

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## ZM-73

Hoffman


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## naganaga

The Seiko first generation black monster for Monster Monday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TimeForPhotos

Longines Grande Vitesse - Automatic Valjoux 7750


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## anrex




----------



## nelamvr6

Casio Oceanus OCW-S100


----------



## Paxman

More Eterna


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

O&O Humboldt GMT


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## jovani

CASIO GXW-56-1BJF


----------



## afechete




----------



## brendvn




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## monza06




----------



## naganaga

This Citizen ecodrive field titanium for titanium Tuesday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## b'oris




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## rubendefelippe

Cold and rainy day with the Chinese; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mjsterre

Too early for a drink? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Classic Seiko SKX007


----------



## jhdscript

*Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman

Still with the Eterna gathering up my son after his second year at university.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on canvas today. I don’t have a speedy for Speedy Tuesday  but at least it’s an Omega


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher

Difficult dial color to capture on camera


----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Igorek




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## gmads




----------



## naganaga

This HMT "art deco" Janata for hump day and white watch Wednesday!

It's on a grey leather strap from Khisa.


----------



## tro_jan

SQ Diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

Morning walk with the Eterna


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 
Still my favorite 🤍


----------



## TheHun

Hub cap cakes









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Adding some color to a gray day with this Doxa


----------



## good2go




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## LP49




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

SSB409


----------



## Perseverence

The gorgeous Detroit Watch Company Le Mans Chrono - on DWC's leather backed, Kevlar strap - helps me time wings.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tro_jan

Turtle... With a dial that looks like cubed mangoes


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## soboy




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jhdscript

*Glycine Combat Sub*

*


  




*


----------



## nelamvr6

Laco Paderborn


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Paxman

Doxa


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## monza06




----------



## sickondivers

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Dieselk

Baltic limited Edition 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## afechete




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TheHun

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

deepsea03 said:


>


Great job on the strap



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx

Pam1086


----------



## deepsea03

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Great job on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you - have a great weekend


----------



## Paxman

Starting off with the Doxa


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jeep99dad

O&O Humboldt GMT today


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar 😍😍😍😍

Feel free to check out and subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Paxman

Afternoon switch to this Mühle Glashütte


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TheHun

Pilot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinNukie

My Pepsi Turtle SRP779. It was a great day!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Baldrick

Speedy Moonphase on a new bracelet!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## shibaman

soko


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## rubendefelippe

The turtle today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## nelamvr6

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II to start the weekend. 
Love this thing. The scratches on the case and bezel show it’s been well worn and enjoyed. There is no occasion I’d not wear this watch for whether hicking, kayaking, doing yard work, eating out at fine restaurants or having a meeting at the office. 



















The two little monsters are hungry  begging dad for food


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## monza06




----------



## good2go




----------



## MrFoo

😍 🌹


----------



## MrFoo

Jeep99dad said:


> Polar Explorer II to start the weekend.
> Love this thing. The scratches on the case and bezel show it’s been well worn and enjoyed. There is no occasion I’d not wear this watch for whether hicking, kayaking, doing yard work, eating out at fine restaurants or having a meeting at the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two little monsters are hungry  begging dad for food


The kitten is "owning" you 😍 😅


----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Citizen Orca for chores


----------



## Dieselk

This red dial !!! 😍

Feel free to check out my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## deepsea03

Burgers after yard work


----------



## garydusa




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

Middle


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## DVR




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

VC Overseas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Helmet'76 today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Paxman

Starting off with this Mühle Glashütte


----------



## good2go




----------



## rubendefelippe

good2go said:


> View attachment 16647632
> View attachment 16647633


Very original bracelet! It is the first time I see it! 
Phenomenon!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Spirit of Zulu


----------



## Paxman

Switching to this Oris


----------



## JonS1967

deepsea03 said:


> Middle


3 incredible watches, very nice indeed. Love all 3, but the “Middle” one is sublime. Wear them in good health.


----------



## deepsea03

JonS1967 said:


> 3 incredible watches, very nice indeed. Love all 3, but the “Middle” one is sublime. Wear them in good health.


Thanks!


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## monza06




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## ZM-73

Yema


----------



## ro1




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Oris


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolmantexas




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD on canvas today 
#2 fave in my collection


----------



## TheHun

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go

rubendefelippe said:


> Very original bracelet! It is the first time I see it!
> Phenomenon!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks, I have 2 more watches of same design from this micro watch company, Android, which is no longer in existence. Love the industrial design.


----------



## good2go




----------



## Radiolarian

Zulu in the house❕


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Radiolarian

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those split Arabic hour markers are pretty cool❕


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan Heritage Sportline tonight


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## Paxman

Starting off with this Oris


----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas made from an old USAF bag. 

My #2-3 watch in the collection with the FXD.


----------



## Paxman

Switching to this Mido


----------



## Jim L

RZE Endeavor


----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## monza06




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## JonS1967

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


That’s stunning!


----------



## TheHun

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774

All fancy while I do the dishes


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

When it was still Tuesday.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b'oris




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## arg0n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## brendvn




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Paxman

More Mido


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## RSDA

Today's German Mama Bear and Papa Bear:


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Broad arrow for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paxman

Mido morning


----------



## tro_jan

Twilight Blue


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jonathandaugereau




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## maguirejp

Still with this Omega, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Paxman

Switching to this Eterna


----------



## rubendefelippe

My two bulls today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

View attachment 16656659


----------



## TheHun

Pilot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MitchCumsteen

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16649191


Love that strap!! Where’d ya get it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Russ1965 said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday 
























Today


----------



## ZM-73

SNAD41


----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Lim.ed. 😎


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

More Eterna


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## rubendefelippe

Pogue today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## MikeAB




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival today. Pam61 

I love the old tobacco sausage in the titanium case 
It’s perfect for me. 



















































I’m so psyched… can you tell?


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## good2go




----------



## warsh

I woke up today and I knew it was a Bagelsport day…..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyfromtheuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## Jeep99dad

My new-to-me Pam61 on canvas of course. The 973 ain’t gonna be too happy about this new arrival and serious competition


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious




----------



## rubendefelippe

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival today. Pam61
> 
> I love the old tobacco sausage in the titanium case
> It’s perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so psyched… can you tell?


Beautiful Glamorous!! 
I congratulate you and enjoy it with Health!
Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

paulie8777 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this  the FXD and the four rings


----------



## Jeep99dad

rubendefelippe said:


> Beautiful Glamorous!!
> I congratulate you and enjoy it with Health!
> Cheers!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you very much I’m super happy with it.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets




----------



## LP49

sickondivers said:


> *TUDOR #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16641018
> *


You are not alone in your greatest fear!!


----------



## LP49

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make that two 😁


----------



## Orisginal

Newest member of the watchbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100




----------



## TheHun

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## Porky4774




----------



## Mr Auto

Have a great Sunday. 










Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## rubendefelippe

Today the bear; 
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Happy Sunday.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Certina Sunday


----------



## Don_S

Certina DS-1


----------



## TheHun

SM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stensbjerg

My suppa tuned Autozilla









Sendt fra min ANE-LX1 med Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## 59yukon01

Nice to be back under the sun, at the pool, with a cold beer.


----------



## antsio100




----------



## Andoy

Fortis...


----------



## Geoff617

My newest acquisition. It’s a limited edition (only 15 made) 1521A 50 Atmos. I put it on a Shark Mesh bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Spirit of Zulu❕


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## monza06




----------



## Perseverence

Heuer Chronosplit - Ford Split Lap 77. The top module needs repair, which means I may lose the LCD Ford emblem. Kind of a bummer.

Still...I've been looking for this for a long time.
















Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## predapio




----------



## rubendefelippe

Loading my Seiko;
Cheers!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

Honeymoon continues with the Pam61 on canvas 

















Cup of coffee and chilling wirh my buddy


----------



## NebraskaZ

Multitasking!


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jovani




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## masbret

41Mets said:


>




Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## monza06




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ZM-73

Victorinox


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paxman

Helson morning


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## Paxman

Switched to this Certina


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the Pam61 on the wrist. 
Have a great work week. 
B


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## LP49




----------



## Perseverence

I feel so shallow. I just wore the watch I've been chasing for a year for the first time yesterday, but then I put this new strap from Veblenist on this Elgin Deluxe and I can't stop admiring it.
















Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Strange Days




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

Wifey taking a shot of my tissot PRX here in Maui at sunset


----------



## Orisginal

Big Bang integral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

masbret said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Qué excelente foto y Muy buen reloj!!
Te Felicito!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Colt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SlCKB0Y

Modded FOIS - exhibition case back, and the Omega flat link bracelet from the 321 Ed White.


----------



## tro_jan

Classic black SARB033


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Certina


----------



## JLS36

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## jovani




----------



## garydusa




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## monza06




----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tro_jan

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the Pam61 on kodiak leather. A few pics from the car studio as I sit in traffic every morning again


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Samwatch




----------



## Perseverence

DWC Le Mans.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## CousinVinny

Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## ajmxco




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on zodiac  tropic for the commute home…

























Time to grill some steaks


----------



## JonS1967

Been wearing this the last few days.


----------



## tristanhilton85




----------



## bakesman

GEEZZ! A ton of awesome watches but what’s with the gross hairy wrists🤮🤮


----------



## wristroll13

Friday home stretch


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Caliguli




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Robinoz




----------



## tartine.74

Entirely beadblasted


----------



## jovani




----------



## anrex




----------



## Bsw_sc

tartine.74 said:


> Entirely beadblasted


now that's what I'm talking about !


----------



## Bsw_sc

Hand wound Russian for me today ... or at least until one I've been waiting on arrives (supposedly today).. we shall see


----------



## Paxman

Fluted Friday?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## afechete




----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai on an old SNPR English tan Dublin leather. I love not it ages, gets some darker areas and a bit of surface shine 


TGIF


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on zodiac  tropic for the commute home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to grill some steaks


Great watch, Brice! Would you mind sharing your impressions?


----------



## JonS1967

Again today.


----------



## creepy ross

Lazy Friday on the couch









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VKM

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Twinning


----------



## TheHun

I









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD MN21  ️ on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass to begin the weekend. Still one of my fave in the collection and THE release of 2021 IMHO 


















Hanging out with my buddy


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## JonS1967

Just love this one, wearing it again today.


----------



## Slowphiveo

Beautiful day for a drive and a Speedy!


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021 with the diamond dust dial


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

B B GMT


----------



## Paxman

Good for almost 420 miles today with a day trip to help set my 20 year old up in his new place.


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## JonS1967

gshock626 said:


> 1958 Cronos J14021 with the diamond dust dial


That’s beautiful!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## SmokinNukie

Tudor BB Bronze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## tro_jan

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Paxman

Citizen Nighthawk for chores


----------



## MikeAB




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Rootbeer afternoon


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Perseverence

Wearing my retro piece today. Without a quick set date option, I only wear it once a month when I get back to the date it had when it wore down.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Chrono Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jeep99dad

My fave


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Roningrad

A very strong binge wearing candidate.


----------



## tro_jan

Yellow Monday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD and I think they nailed this one. It’s right at home on this USAF canvas too


----------



## Paxman

Rolex


----------



## Jim L

Sinn U1 Camo


----------



## garydusa

TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## jovani




----------



## docvail

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa

switcharoo & um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## timetexaschris

Summer night swim meet


----------



## Rolex John

I don't wear this one nearly enough...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan Heritage Sportline


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## captious




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Tuesday!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go




----------



## thetimecollective

61GS from 1969


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with the Rolex


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my Pelagos FXD ️  today. I’ve tried several straps on it and this old canvas singlepass still is my favorite


----------



## Jim L

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brendvn




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Axelrod




----------



## koofy smacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## EightEyes




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 today on a Panatime brown silicon strap


----------



## Paxman

One more day


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## jovani




----------



## nelamvr6

G-Shock Frogman Dive Watch


----------



## 2edyson

Anyone else got a case of the blues? Good thjng my GS makes it all better. Happy Hump day wus











Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Cahanc

Damasko DA36 on Damasko Ice Hardened bracelet.


----------



## monza06




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T this evening


----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA Speedmaster 🐼







*


----------



## Paxman

MWW 62MAS


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jovani




----------



## Relo60




----------



## SalvadorDagi

Just got a new Strapcode bracelet for the Bond. Perfect fit!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR Today

















Rolex lume doesn’t suck


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Heljestrand

Seiko 6923-8080 Bond Watch from “A View to a Kill”


----------



## NL-USA

Breitling Chronospace A56012.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 again this evening 
Can’t get enough of it  may sell my 973 in fact 


















Cheers  Magnus says


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Ludi415

Rewatching The Wire. Great show!









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

Mas MAS


----------



## Aikidosan

MRG G1000 with strap adapters on 5 ring zulu.









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA Olympic Timekeeper #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## Aikidosan

Helson 2000m gauge

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## afechete




----------



## TheHun

Explorer









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## CuriousBob




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Heljestrand

Mid Century Rolex Datejust


----------



## Jeep99dad

I switched to the Farer Discovery to kick off the weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


>


I love seeing this one.  that dial is


----------



## fish70

It was a long day.


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## ZM-73

Marc & Sons


----------



## thetimecollective

Speedy MKII today!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

My two new G-Shock GAB2100’s landed last night. 
These are the two model with positive display. I liked the other colors too but I’d struggle to read such small negative displays. 

The yellow is fun and I wasn’t sure if I’d like it so I also got the more classic black too. But I do like the yellow and it’ll be fun to have in the collection. So I’m keeping it. 

I love that they finally made them solar and Bluetooth. Truly a convenient set it and forget it watch  All Gshock should be solar and MB6 or Bluetooth IMHO. I’m sure it cost them very little. 

GAB2100C-9A (Yellow)
GAB2100-1 A (Black)











Wearing the yellow today


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Radiolarian

Zulu on its maiden flight to another time zone


----------



## cmann_97

LIV for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Bsw_sc

cmann_97 said:


> LIV for Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent watch 🍻


----------



## Bsw_sc

Todays victim


----------



## Jim L




----------



## davespcy

Waiting for the boss to pick out the perfect lipstick for a wedding. Time is passing very slowly...


----------



## Paxman

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Jeep99dad

Got a new Mil green OP rubber from the AD today and I’m loving this combo. It’ll be great for the beach and pool.


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## monza06




----------



## TheHun

Sunset









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Ottone

OMS MoonSunWatch
Only one piece edition


----------



## DVR




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## jovani




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## OfficineCB

CORRIGIA01 Bronze Gray


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## lehippi

WG filled Hamilton (circa 1949-51)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JonS1967

Visiting family in rainy Oregon. So green and beautiful here.


----------



## tartine.74




----------



## Radiolarian

Zulu at the NWR


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TheHun

Natural Bridge









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## garydusa




----------



## ZM-73

Moto Koure


----------



## TheHun

Sinn









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

This weekend I've realised how well tank style watches wear. 

Have a great week everyone.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jim L




----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Started with a Heinrich. Moved on to an Eterna.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today


----------



## Rojote




----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a Seiko.


----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## good2go

Day 3 and final day of rotation.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gshock GAB2100C-9A tonight 
I was worried I might not like the yellow and had preordered the black one too as contingency. But I do love it so I’m going to return the black I’ve not worn.
The yellow is really cool and glad it has a positive display.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludi415

Abalone diver









Sent with my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## The 1 Chaat

Nothing fancy like a Rolex or Breitling, but I love my Seiko.
It was a birthday present, and it is exactly what I wanted in a Seiko Diver at the time.

The right watch, at the right time, for the right purpose!!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

On loan from a friend and one of the most comfortable and well designed rubber straps I’ve worn


----------



## Sugman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD ️  today


----------



## LP49




----------



## DVR




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jatherly

So I haven’t been on this thread for years and decided to start from the beginning. Get to around page six (some of the older pics you have to click on to expand) see this watch and think, wow nice piece. Click on it and it’s my post from four years ago. Still looks great by the way.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## usclassic

High Polish Titanium


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Spikemauler

View attachment 16697034


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usclassic




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## docvail

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## usclassic




----------



## 2adad1974

DW5600E. Every weekday and sometimes on the weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Orient 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 still on the military green OP rubber


----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## TheHun

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## carlhaluss

More Railmaster love. This time, new leather from the Windup Watch Shop at Worn & Wound. Wyckoff Tawny Brown. Lovely Italian leather. All the Wyckoff straps available in 19mm at $75.00usd. Thank you Worn & Wound! This is just about the 10th strap I have purchased from them over the years, and never a disappointment!


----------



## tro_jan

This fun little watch with the popping red dial

Amazon exclusive SNKM95










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Grinny456




----------



## jhdscript

*Yema Superman Full Lume*

*


  




*


----------



## Aikidosan

MRG G1000 with zulu strap adapters.









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## sickondivers

*TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

My favorite watch today, the polar ExpII 216570


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## brendvn




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## Heljestrand

Makers Mark with a splash of water at Lilette on Magazine St New Orleans prior to dinner…. Marinemaster on NATO


----------



## TheHun

SD
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## good2go




----------



## deepsea03

night falls as I look into the streets of the mean city


----------



## 2edyson

A little super ocean action for Friday eve










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Just back from a few days in the Twin Cities for my daughter’s college orientation. This Eterna was a good companion.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega SMP NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Ludi415

New pickup. Love it.























Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

High noon on Fortis Friday


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## michael_m




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## 41Mets

Red!!


----------



## TheHun

Explorin
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## DPflaumer

Honestly I could just wear this one every day forever and be happy.


----------



## jovani




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Dieselk

I love this brown dial 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic for chores


----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## good2go




----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ZM-73

CA0120-51A


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## mchilese

Happy Father's Day! Wearing my Dad watch Fortis Chronograph. Smoking 10lbs of pork shoulder for a pretty awesome dinner!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Paxman

Corum


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Perseverence

The Sinn EZM-12 really matches the...robot!

Happy Father's Day, all!










Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241


----------



## ZM-73

Cosmotron


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Radiolarian

Spirit of Zulu is so cool I can’t stop looking at the dial.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Caliguli




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sticky

“You’ll never see a TAG on my wrist”
Yeah, yeah, yeah - guess what I’ve just bought?


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Paxman

Started with a Corum and moved on to a Mido


----------



## fish70

o/


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Deepdish









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Newest Acquisition!!! Love it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Paxman

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today to kick off the work week


----------



## civiclx

Not wearing today but wore yesterday for the first time


----------



## garydusa

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259


----------



## fastenerhouse

A modded Seiko >>


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## ZM-73

Orient








WV0041TX


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sci




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa SS DiverOne T dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


> SBDC151/SPB259


Wow  stunning  I love that dial


----------



## Jeep99dad

deepsea03 said:


>


Great shot buddy


----------



## deepsea03

Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot buddy


you are too kind, thanks, Brice


----------



## jhdscript

*Bausele OceanMoon*

*


  




*


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## garydusa

The Meg!


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sci




----------



## jovani




----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on OP rubber this morning.


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## monza06




----------



## TheHun

Detroit Pizza









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Working the countdown bezel again this evening on the world's greatest aviator grilling watch...


----------



## keisuke_z

Trusty Nighthawk on an Artem sailcloth strap. Very comfortable combo!


----------



## TatsNGuns

Polite blue peli ... trying out the zulu diver deployment system ... works much better with 20mm parachute material 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

keisuke_z said:


> Trusty Nighthawk on an Artem sailcloth strap. Very comfortable combo!


Do you wear your straps inverted or buckle side at 6 position? It's been a long long hot day so my brain/ eyes could just be fried  either way I hear nothing but great reviews on Artem sailcloth straps 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## garydusa

The Graham


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## keisuke_z

TatsNGuns said:


> Do you wear your straps inverted or buckle side at 6 position? It's been a long long hot day so my brain/ eyes could just be fried  either way I hear nothing but great reviews on Artem sailcloth straps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Indeed I do! Because of how my wrist is shaped, somehow inserting the straps allows it to centre perfectly. Something about how the buckle end wraps around the thumb side of my wrist just works better. It’s not always the case, it depends on the thickness and lug to lug of the watch as well.


----------



## keisuke_z

TatsNGuns said:


> Polite blue peli ... trying out the zulu diver deployment system ... works much better with 20mm parachute material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That’s a really cool clasp! I looked it up - Zuludiver Octopod buckle. Newly designed approach to NATOs. Very cool, I might have to try one out myself!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## Robert Bays




----------



## jovani




----------



## deepsea03

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Paxman

This OP wannabe


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Friday 
Can’t wait for the weekend. Meanwhile I’m wearing the Pelagos FXD MN21 to wrap up the work week. 
I still love this watch and it remains in my top 3

TGIF


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Strange Days




----------



## TatsNGuns

keisuke_z said:


> That’s a really cool clasp! I looked it up - Zuludiver Octopod buckle. Newly designed approach to NATOs. Very cool, I might have to try one out myself!


Bingo ! And here it is with a nick mankey strap on it.. same concerns pop up but due to the material he uses it's now stupid stupid silly comfy cozy lol ... no need for any assistance to unhook the thing either wink wink 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## My3Sons




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## swissra




----------



## sprite1275




----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 41Mets

After being away for eight days, came home and wore my favorite watch and the and then put on the panoinverse in the evening.


----------



## TheHun

Pilot









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Steampunk brass/bronze….


----------



## shibaman




----------



## good2go

Just got it: Spinnaker.
















































Need to resize.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## garydusa

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## deepsea03

switch up


----------



## swissra




----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani

Casio G-Shock GMWB5000GD-4


----------



## ILeicaWatches

garydusa said:


> The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


Such a good looking watch!! Everything about it comes together nicely love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## guspech750




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## garydusa

ANONIMO


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## Furball




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## TheHun

ii









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## BoostMasterZero

My Gold-less version lol.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO MILITARE*


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## Paxman

Putting some patina on the bronze Glycine


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 🤍 still my #1


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

BLNR
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Fred’s last release, the Retro World in burgundy (one of 3 variants)

RIP Fred


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Kohill

Wearing my old Longines this morning.


----------



## Paxman

Another day putting patina on bronze


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Sea Dweller Summer


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 2edyson

Fresh off the press










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Sugman




----------



## anrex




----------



## Dieselk

#NWA 🚨🚨🚨🚨 glad to welcome the very rare #Sarb007. 
Green is the new Black, Blue, Red… do you like it. 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## MAD777




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## garydusa

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## TheHun

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

I love tourbillon movements.


----------



## gshock626

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with this Glycine


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## garydusa

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on canvas


----------



## Dieselk

Do you like red dials ? 😍

Feel to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Another new (to me) arrival this week!
I dig it!

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Vintage Datejust


----------



## mtallman

Yema just arrived


----------



## fish70




----------



## LP49




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Pamphibian out for a walk


----------



## deepsea03

300T on RSM Fabric strap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sticky

This is what a Daytona TT looks like when you don’t baby it.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas for FliegerFriday 

TGIF. Excited about another long weekend


----------



## Dieselk

Salmon dial 🍣😍😍😍

Feel free to subscribe IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## gshock626

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Geoff617

First Gen Monster kind of day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Adam91




----------



## Jeep99dad

Panerai for the evening 


























Love this thing


----------



## ZM-73

Stag Tyo








Type 1920


----------



## yngrshr

Zenith Blueprint earlier today on its new denim strap.


----------



## army scope jockey

16030 Buckley circa 1982









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Red, White and Blue weekend


----------



## garydusa

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*




































*…and a Squirrel !*








*Cheers! *


----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## MAD777




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Radiolarian

I still can’t believe how cool this watch is, especially considering its MSRP.
Tissot PRX Powermatic 8O


----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0150-28E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Nice to have a white dial again.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Have a good one y’all!  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Bsw_sc said:


> Excellent watch


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial. 

I love this dial and the various shades of blue it takes.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## garydusa

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## good2go




----------



## Paxman

High noon with this Omega


----------



## Furball




----------



## KogKiller




----------



## medic1




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

SBGH277


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T pro


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## ZM-73

Bulova A-15
A very happy 4th July to all US members.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Slowphiveo

Happy Independence day!


----------



## jovani

CASIO G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy 4th of July


----------



## fish70

Have a good one.


----------



## 59yukon01

Tuna for the 4th of July neighborhood pool party.


----------



## docvail

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheHun

Happy Independence Day









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpwatchme

Beach watch today!


----------



## MAD777

Red, white & blue of course...


----------



## Kakofonyx




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## Relo60




----------



## garydusa

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor FXD here too, on a denim blue canvas singlepass today.


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Adam91




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Mondia Triumph


----------



## Dieselk

I love this blue dial 😍

Join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Malice 146

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## garydusa

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown) (Hand-Cranker)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Perseverence

While most likely a dramatic mis-use of a purpose built tool watch, the Heuer Ford Split Lap 77 - with original LCD screen - keeps good time for chicken.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## brettinlux

Tour de France day


----------



## Paxman

Another day with the Captain


----------



## garydusa

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## 2edyson

Throw back Thursday with my Hamilton










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR Today. This one doesn’t get much wrist time. Had to give it some attention today.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Adam91




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maguirejp

garydusa said:


> *GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
> on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“TAAA—DAAA!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHEERS!  *


Awesome on that strap. Cheers


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Paxman

Late change to this Helson and some yard work.


----------



## MAD777




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## tro_jan

Classic blue and red










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ZM-73

Tressa


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman

Ocean7 designated stunt watch


----------



## JTK Awesome

Moonwatch on Haveston NATO. Conscripted some desktop models to help.


----------



## Dieselk

This green dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## garydusa

*Ain’t no Diver Today,….& it’s kinda Big!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Heljestrand

Orange SUMO


----------



## 2edyson

POLAR XP2










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Elliot Brown - Holton Automatic (101-A10-R06)


----------



## MAD777




----------



## sal4

Day 2 with the Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T today. I love the BOR bracelet though the watch is also nice on tropic.


----------



## Paxman

Designated stunt watch doing stunts like timing parking meters and cutting the lawn.


----------



## garydusa

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Fonderia Navale Condor….


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmann_97

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 1200T today. I love the BOR bracelet though the watch is also nice on tropic.


Beautiful !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk

I love this brown dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Paxman

Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie


----------



## Jeep99dad

Graham Fortress 

Pusher in the crown to jump the hour hand on the wrist 









6.8” wrist for reference


----------



## Jeep99dad

cmann_97 said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  made the mistake to sell my old 1200T two years ago(?) to to fund my BLNR and reacquired one this year as I missed it a lot. I prefer it to the newer 300T and the 300 which looks too small for my taste.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Switching to a Tissot to take in the Austrian Grand Prix


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## monza06




----------



## swissra




----------



## sal4

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Paxman

Starting out the day with this Tissot and a walk with Maisie


----------



## davespcy

Have had this for 25 years. Still my favorite of all time. Don't wear it everyday anymore and when I do put it on I laugh since I can't see the date or day so we'll.
Getting







ex
old!!!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MAD777




----------



## sticky




----------



## jovani




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Jeep99dad

I


----------



## sal4

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## JonS1967

Haven’t taken this off in about 2 weeks now.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

The Oak & Oscar Sandford doing exactly what it was designed for.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas tonight


----------



## Rivarama

CFB Patavi? something.


----------



## 2edyson

Breitling before bed










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## TheHun

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Paxman

Fun Frog out for a walk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MAD777




----------



## Jeep99dad

My favorite watch today, the polar Explorer II 216570


----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheHun

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

The charm of a vintage Seiko 😍😍😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikoskyliner #seiko62208010 #seiko6220 #vintageseikowatch #silverdial #silverdialwatches #silverdialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam...




www.instagram.com


----------



## SmokinNukie

Still on the fence with this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
View attachment 16756642

View attachment 16756643


----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe




----------



## jovani




----------



## Paxman

Another day with the Frog


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## garydusa

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## Kakofonyx

Maranez Rawai


----------



## 41Mets

PanoInverse at voice lessons today


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega SMP NTTD on a canvas strap made from a US Airforce bag


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## 2edyson

Hump day got me feeling blue...but the breitling makes it all better.










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

I love this salmon dial 🍣 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #microbrandwatches #microbrandwatch #bicompax #bicompaxchronograph #bicompax002 #limitededitionwatch #limitededitionwatches #salmondialwatches #salmondialwatch #balticwatches #balticwatchesbicompax002 #balticwatchesbicompax #balticwornandwound #salmondial #affordablewatch #affordablewatches #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"







www.instagram.com


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 59yukon01

Range day.....











That turned into pool day......


----------



## Jeep99dad

Picked up this beauty today from my local AD and couldn’t be happier


----------



## shibaman




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Spacenavigator


----------



## Dieselk

I love this aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #aquastar #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #cousteau #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #aquastar1701 #aquastargeneve63 #aquastar63 #cousteaudivers #cousteaudiverswatch #vintageaquastar #aquastardiver #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"







www.instagram.com


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jovani




----------



## garydusa

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## Paxman

Fun watches today. Frog and then Vario Trench


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg5149

This just arrived....so......


----------



## LP49




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

No surprise here… still wearing my new BBPRO


----------



## Radiolarian

16600, from when it was available. None of those dealer games or wait-list BS.


----------



## Paxman

Vario Trench


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## ezfif




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Day 3 with the BBPro on bracelet. Not sure it’ll be on anything else or not long anyway. Was gonna try a tropic strap and grey canvas maybe. But it’s a bracelet watch for me. 
It’s really a hit for me, ideally to be perfect I’d want it a tad larger case and 1-1.5mm slimmer but it wears so well.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Day 3 with the BBPro on bracelet. Not sure it’ll be on anything else or not long anyway. Was gonna try a tropic strap and grey canvas maybe. But it’s a bracelet watch for me. 

It’s really a hit for me, ideally to be perfect I’d want it a tad larger case and 1-1.5mm slimmer but it wears so well and thickness is a non issue on the wrist where it matters.


----------



## jovani




----------



## longstride

6306-7001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## garydusa

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## TatsNGuns

Gotta say for what they are or arent these guys carry a punch for price point... not too shabby not too shabby.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Kakofonyx

Vostok-Europe Energia


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jovani




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

One for each wrist today!


----------



## Cahanc

New Seiko GMT woohoo!


----------



## Paxman

Wearing this Fortis for some yard work. Is it a Flieger? Is it a field watch? A diver? Nope. It’s a beater. 😎


----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## swissra




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

natesen said:


> Way cool watch and strap - so nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Certina - DS Powermatic 80 (C038.407.18.037.00)


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## MAD777




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

Big old Vixa out for an almost four mile walk with my girl


----------



## garydusa

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## JonS1967

Last night and today.


----------



## ZM-73

UTI 270 Series


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Radiolarian

Seiko - 7T52 1/100 sec chronograph


----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Started with a Vixa and moved on to a Formex


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## keisuke_z

This TVA just won’t come off my wrist, except to pose for pics


----------



## RSDA




----------



## Heljestrand

Blue Monday Glashutte


----------



## garydusa

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## TheHun

Explorin









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## shibaman

Really digging this new lume.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mido

New watch alert, live from the Symphony of the Seas. Unit 999 out 1000!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## CousinVinny

Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Ralph Baynes




----------



## Berg3.0

This one went for a dip in the water with me and the kids today. 


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman

Started the day with a Formex and walk with Maisie. Moved on to a Volmax hand cranker.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## El Conde

Loving this new watch and strap combo. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## garydusa

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus


----------



## momo73

Best diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## Paxman

Russian hand cranker


----------



## Glock2710

Still rocking the FXD on leather. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

*SUPERVISING (not really)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Kakofonyx

Helberg CH1


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SKX009


----------



## Paxman

Morning walk with this Russian and Maisie


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Mhiggi02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Titanium Tutima


----------



## Dieselk

Can’t be wrong with a black dial😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





@aquaterralover on Instagram: "You can’t go wrong with black dial !!!😍. . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"







www.instagram.com


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## garydusa

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## MAD777




----------



## CousinVinny

Loving my new leather strap, really dresses it up


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dorian Galt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Decided to wind up the Fortis Mars 500. It’s probably going to LV in a few days. Nice and low profile.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cahanc




----------



## jovani

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## Paxman

Tutima


----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## mellons




----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## Dieselk

A caramel dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgVPCmUjGbB/


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## thewatchidiot

New today, Arctic. Titanium with meteorite dial!
Not on the bracelet yet. No half links makes sizing difficult 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Islander Northport


----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Squaretail




----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## obey1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pepesdad

Daily knock-about.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Drl1211

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## michael_m

372 w/ Adeeos and a lot of tail…


----------



## Cheverian

Still the finest Planet Ocean in my highly biased opinion.


----------



## TexasTee

35th anniversary gift from the Mrs. 😎


----------



## UDIVER

Colt 41 in tempest.


----------



## Mhiggi02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

More Tutima


----------



## Jeep99dad

The just announced Hawker Hurricane Clowes in blue visiting. Love those molded lume block indices. Soon available on their site.


----------



## Hl247b

Citizen NB 1050 !


----------



## OmegaA




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## garydusa

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## good2go




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence

Mud Factor #3 complete.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## JonS1967

Forgot to set the date.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Black beauty










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Paxman

Tag


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Relo60




----------



## My3Sons




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Radiolarian

Zulu in the House❕


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dynamite Kid19

Zelos Mirage 2









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tro_jan

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc




----------



## GWhite3




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Started with a Tag and moved on to an Oris


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dieselk

🚨NWA 🚨the very rare sarb025. I love this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs😍😍😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "🚨NWA🚨 Very rare Sarb25. Do you like this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs? 😍😍😍 . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #sarb025 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #seikosarb025 #brownwatch #brownwatches #browndial #browndialwatch #browndialwatches #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "🚨NWA🚨 Very rare Sarb25. Do you like this chocolate sunburst dial and these angular lugs? 😍😍😍 . . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #sarb025 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #seikosarb025...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mido




----------



## 2edyson

Feeling blue on this Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## captious




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Oris


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## MSugarman

Doing what it’s meant to do & where it’s meant to be










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Dieselk

Bring some colors into a watch collection is always more fun 🤩

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mido




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MAD777

New strap for the Aquascape


----------



## BundyBear

Had this on. Heading out. A Paner.... oops. Panzera.


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## Paxman

Switched to the Devil Diver for the work day


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## My3Sons




----------



## Aidy




----------



## afechete




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## swissra




----------



## 2edyson

Little throwback Thursday with my vintage Hamilton worldtimer









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jovani




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MAD777

Fresh from the post office!


----------



## monza06




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Paxman

Starting off with this Devil Diver


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## StanleyInquisition

trusty travel companion


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Sarb 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CgmDtqWLSeC/


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

Avi-8 Hacklington for FliegerFriday


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 2edyson

Back in a breitling 










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kakofonyx

Punisher hour hand…


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Tudor FXD on canvas in its element


----------



## LP49




----------



## DPflaumer

This is a very cool watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Last vacation dinner before we head back home tomorrow.


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jovani




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## mchilese

On the last day of the family trip to Crater Lake. Going over some pictures and catching up on some reading. My trusted adventure companion the Fortis Chronograph, with me for every trip. SEATAC to Klamath. The deepest blue volcano. Train schedule is wrong.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

Broccoli Master 300


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Jeep99dad said:


> Last vacation dinner before we head back home tomorrow.


Tampa's quite hot now. Hope you enjoyed your meal at the Colombia


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeklotz

It's a bit of a grey, rainy day. I wanted something to brighten things up a little.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## good2go




----------



## Paxman

Late morning walk with Maisie and this Yema


----------



## Danyet




----------



## garydusa

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Bsw_sc

Beer form Poland 🇵🇱… wife and I found this pantry/cafe near town that serves food (and sells groceries) from Ukraine and Georgia 🇬🇪. They apparently moved here in 2006 and didn’t speak any English. (wife is from Georgia and husband from Ukraine). Learned the language, got jobs and saved up money to buy their dream which was a cafe/pantry. Super nice people ! Bought me some beers I’ve never seen or heard of. Ate some dishes for dinner I’ve never ate or heard of. Super good 👍 . We will be going back for sure, many more dishes I want to try


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Pro in the park










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

LP49 said:


> Tampa's quite hot now. Hope you enjoyed your meal at the Colombia


We were in Saint Augustine and it was so hot and very humid. Feels like temps at100+ daily


----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sticky

903


----------



## Nevets750

IWC Big Pilot 43
















Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Nevets750 said:


> IWC Big Pilot 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Love the AR on this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Breitling for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido




----------



## swissra




----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## copperjohn

Beach life


----------



## catsteeth

Yes I always wear two watches on the same wrist ... 🥸


----------



## Paxman

Putting some patina on my Yema


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16795669


Such a gorgeous watch. Breitling hit it out of the park with this one.


----------



## JonS1967

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16797585


Great photo… and watch!


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

Needed a "spring" in my step today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

A day off with this Hamilton and Maisie after a weekend filled with great fun.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nick10




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## papajulietwhiskey

This is going to back into rotation... I love it so much... Yet I haven't worn it for a long time...
I've got to stop buying new watches... Does anyone else have an old gem that they rarely wear?


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur

Received today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## PFEN




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Started with a Hammy and moved on to an MWW


----------



## Steve318a




----------



## 2edyson

Tuesday









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

My fave today for business meetings and dinner.


----------



## LP49

deepsea03 said:


>


Catch anything?


----------



## LP49




----------



## garydusa

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun

SM
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtallman




----------



## gshock626

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## cmiguelq

San Martin 62mas


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paxman

MWW


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Jeep99dad

NWA
SEIKO5 GMT on canvas as I didn’t have time to even size the bracelet. I like it on strap a lot though and never been a fan is seiko bracelet but it seems comfortable so I’ll give it a go and alternate. 
I do want to try the blue version too but the orange rocks


----------



## sal4

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## glassellland




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

MWW morning into Seiko afternoon


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Kakofonyx

Deep Blue Daynight Bronze T-100 Tritium


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Graham Fortress GMT. 

It is one of the simplest GMTs I’ve handled, allowing you to set your watch without ever using the crown. Just one push of a button to jump the hour hand, how convenient is that!


----------



## anrex




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ZM-73

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk

A nice vintage diver with its caramel dial 😍

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Porky4774

Day 1 of vacation starts with old reliable


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Having a Ball this morning


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## DesertArt




----------



## Jeep99dad

Have a great weekend


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Boss1

Nice day calls for a nice watch...the last Maratac GPT-II ever made...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fogbound

1984 #16800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Aidy




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## lturner241




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## cmann_97

Omega for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

So far Sunday has been rained out


----------



## Boss1

Another nice day, another nice watch...making it a Maratac Weekend. Breaking out the SR-9015L. Everything you need, nothing you don't.


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Furball

So glad MotoGP summer break is over!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 300T 50th anniversary no HEV on a Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## DesertArt

SRPD77... a bit earlier today...


----------



## Premise




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 2edyson

Goodnight WUS









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## ZM-73

Horizon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

Started with a Ball and moved on to a wannabe


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor FXD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass  
I like my other older OD canvas singlepass but this is not bad either. Can’t find other straps I like better for the FXD.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 chronograph today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Heithel




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## warsh

Love this Rado


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## docvail

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## LP49




----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Kakofonyx

Corrigia Prototipo A


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## TheHun

Explorer









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

_Speedmaster_ to help me speed through Tuesday.


----------



## discochris

JDM Seiko.


----------



## BundyBear

Right now, it's this.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Badblood32

Sinn









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium 
41mm. Titanium. No date mvt. Brushed ceramic lumed bezel. Dome crystal…And blue … right up my alley and had to order it


----------



## Paxman

Wannabe to start and then a Helson


----------



## Mido




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Dieselk

Orient 😍

feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## warsh

As rare as hen's teeth - my brand new Cartier Tank Must Solarbeat. Iconic watch with cool tech


----------



## 2edyson

A little pro action.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

This right now. Till I get to go home and swap to something else.


----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## BundyBear

Right here, right now. Got to keep the eye on the Ball.


----------



## Dieselk

My Sarb007 on jubilee 😍. Do you like this combo?

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Glencoe




----------



## 41Mets

This was not in the plans but with opening the Macys card I got $100 off. This is gorgeous.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this one. The BBPro wears well, it doesn’t feel top heavy and the case thickness is a non-issue for me. Sure ideally it’d be thinner but I like how it wears just fine  
I have to say I also really like the yellow hand/accents they picked for this one vs. the Rolex red or orange from the ExpII. 


























I’m also a fan of the lume. Those molded lume markers add depth to the dial and shine bright


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Helson Humpday


----------



## docvail

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV today. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## 2edyson

Exp2









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Robbie_roy

@sal4 Love seeing the EF503D! It's the perfect small quartz Speedmaster. Thanks for reminding me to wear mine again.

@Jeep99dad Never realized that GMT had 3D markers, those look really nice! More watches should do that. 

This 'Minus 8' was the one of the first watches I recall buying, maybe 6 years ago. I was so into the "all black" look and wouldn't consider anything else. It's long since run out of batteries and there are a host of things about it I'd change ... readability, the hockey puck case and dinner-plate diameter. But fun to wear again and makes me consider at least getting a battery. I still love the "floating" white hands over the black dial.


----------



## pellidon

Is this too small for my 7.5" wrist? 60mm


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Grinderman

Seiko 7001-8009


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Colmustard86




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Scurfa D1 auto. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Jeep99dad

BLNR today. I’d not worn it in a month and a packed 8 more for tonight’s GTG 



















Pretty cool building


----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Mako I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman

Doxa Day


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Hqn77

10:15am in CA. Desk diving with a CW C-65.


----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## m1b4k4tied




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## usclassic




----------



## 41Mets

Costco lighting always my favorite


----------



## TheHun

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

Impulse buy at the citizen flagship store in nyc. 
took my blancpain off to west this one. 😂


----------



## brendvn




----------



## Paxman

A Citizen and some late afternoon yard work


----------



## kevintari




----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## garydusa

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## 2edyson

Goodnight wus









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Right now, this.


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## archaeobeat

Happy Friday afternoon everyone relaxing with my Seiko 6117-6419 GMT Navigator from 1976. Sun damaged inner bezel adds sum character.


----------



## kwells

1:16 AM here..lol


----------



## mizzare




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## Paxman

Another Doxa Day


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Big Pilot today for FliegerFriday  on loan from a bro  
Chunky watch for my 6.8” wrist


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## fogbound

Sinn U50 SDR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Finished my chores to free up the weekend. Forecast calls for rain all Saturday. 😵‍💫


----------



## Glock2710

Cooking and staying hydrated 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Green Orient Kamasu today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2edyson

BB Pro











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## TheHun

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Fonderia Navale Mictlan….


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

Got my Air King on for now.


----------



## wsoto002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Obi-wan-mtb

Perseverence said:


> The Oak & Oscar Sandford doing exactly what it was designed for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


The Sandford is such a cool watch!


----------



## cmann_97

Superocean Abyss for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on the OP Military Green rubber. Love this combo. Best after OF canvas.


----------



## Glock2710

Still with the FXD on ammo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

White Oyster Perpetual 39, still recovering from broken foot, goofing off on the opening move for Heresy (11.c) at Smith Rocks in Oregon


----------



## sal4

Timex TW2R37300 Blue Mk1 Aluminum today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## danmasterfunk




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## BundyBear

Got this on for the morning.


----------



## DesertArt

SRPD77 w/C&B Black Calf strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## filthyj24

I'm probably jinxing it, but the city is finally calming down after a wild Saturday night.


----------



## LP49




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

No Date 2 liner


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## samson66

Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 16824889


My fav Omega!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Certina Sunday


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Started Sunday with the BLNR


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## TheHun

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## YY77




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## johncomer




----------



## Radiolarian

Never get tired looking at this cool watch❕


----------



## BundyBear

This to fight my Monday blues. Sugar is an extra.


----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

Mr & Mrs Bear getting ready to go out on a dinner date.


----------



## claimsys

Invicta Speedway with Swiss quartz Ronda 5030D modified to Swiss Made 5030D with 13 jewels. 200m WR and sapphire crystal.









Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## Paxman

More Certina


----------



## sal4

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD on a denim blue canvas singlepass 
#bluewatchmonday


----------



## Perseverence

While I know the "Oak" in Oak & Oscar doesn't mean wine barrels, its still been a great tour.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Periwinkle

Riding the bus with my Seiko LX


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete




----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

Speedmaster for now.


----------



## Brandonboyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TumperDave




----------



## tro_jan

SKXA35 Gen 1 (Singapore) dial










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD on a denim blue canvas singlepass
> #bluewatchmonday


Such a great looking watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostMasterZero

Silver Sunburst.


----------



## Paxman

Mondaine


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## afechete




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor BBPro today. This new T-fit clasp is great. Needs to be standard on all their (sport?) watches IMO. 

Have a great day.


----------



## Periwinkle

Catching some rays.


----------



## gr8tdane24

BB Pro on a new waxed suede strap courtesy of Veblenist.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## Snoopy1.0

hard core desk diving action today folks ...


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

BLNR









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Speedy Tuesday with the pro and the reduced
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MHD SQ1


----------



## tro_jan

A 2nd Gen Pepsi 7002-7039 200m "Transitional" Diver on its hard-to-source, model-designated "oyster" bracelet, 4233ZG.










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

Nearly the end of the work day for me. But this is what I got on the wrist at the moment. Crazy weather and will need to fight traffic to get home. 😢 

My Save the Ocean King Samurai


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mido




----------



## Paxman

Orsa


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 today. 
Love this one, I like the older simpler Panerai models more in general. This one looks pretty good for being 21 years old.


----------



## garydusa

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy Working,
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## jhdscript

*Timeless HMS001*

*


  




*


----------



## dsquared24




----------



## dsquared24

View attachment 16836172


----------



## shibaman

sarx057 yesterday. 055 today


----------



## docvail

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk

Orient star 😍

Follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChWat9UsjsE/


----------



## Periwinkle

Seiko SNR045. I've had this for coming up on a month now and it's only gained about 2 seconds. As a first time spring drive owner that level of precision out of a mechanical watch is astonishing to me. I definitely understand the the hype now that I've experienced it first hand.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dr Arkham




----------



## sal4

Black Orient Mako USA II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boss1

Trusty JSAR at the moment......couple of sunset pix from last night...a bit more interesting than the standard wrist shot.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## BundyBear

This, my Air King.


----------



## 41Mets

Am I good enough to be a thick hand model?


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## ZM-73

Mantis


----------



## Kakofonyx

XIIVI Taranis MMXXII/XXIX (6 of 6 LE). The seconds are counted by the small central disc. A cool feature for those of us who like 2-hander watches but also want a continuous visual feedback.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## tro_jan

UNCLE037










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## edchys




----------



## usclassic

Sapphire crystal is like a gem stone on top.


----------



## Heljestrand

On a strap


----------



## garydusa

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar Explorer II 216570 today and a few packed up for a small GTG tonight


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Paxman

M’Orsa


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jenyang

Had the white version of this Nautilo and missed the style and quality so picked up a blue version.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Heljestrand

Speedmaster


----------



## krockwood




----------



## Paxman

Some late afternoon yard work and this Helson beater


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Casual Friday


----------



## LP49




----------



## edchys




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## Glock2710

FXD today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## captious




----------



## Paxman

Started Friday a little later than usual still with the Helson, but have since made it a Fortis Friday. This B-42 Marinemaster has a burly and comfy bracelet and a luminous dial. The seconds hand sold me on it.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## docvail

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## pipehack

Ticino Depthmaster on a BluShark nato


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a USAF canvas strap. The brown dial is so hard to capture. It looks matte black or charcoal in most lights


----------



## Jeep99dad

Glock2710 said:


> FXD today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this  two-piece strap ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

pipehack said:


> Ticino Depthmaster on a BluShark nato
> View attachment 16840559


That’s nice


----------



## Glock2710

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this  two-piece strap ?


Yes, it is one of my old school Kevin Adeeos ammo straps sewn on. It is hard to beat vintage WWII ammo for a leather watch strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## Periwinkle

Casio G-Shock MTG-B1000-XBD-1AJF


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BundyBear

This for the weekend. Phylida Speedmaster lookalike and I will be comparing it to the real thing.


----------



## 8past10

Early evening walk followed by a swim in the pool.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Aragon


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sticky

Alway liked the JPS colours (F1 reference for the older generation) so the Deep Black was an easy choice.


----------



## Glock2710

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sal4

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram : @watch.me.tickin 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 59yukon01

Shorange


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Boss1

Econo-Tuna today for a bit...need to update the date.


----------



## Periwinkle

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610-1BJF


----------



## sal4

Afternoon change to the Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman

Mido


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## TheHun

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## soboy




----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChhaBwRMIP1/


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## krockwood




----------



## blue21ph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

CW for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Continuing with this funky Mido


----------



## nick10




----------



## cmann_97

Afternoon swap to Chrono GT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss1

Getting the LE Citizen BN0141-53E a little Vitamin D for a bit today...a bit of a less common variant with only 2500 made.


----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman

i am waring a TV


----------



## Radiolarian

Had to break out the Zenith 36,000 VpH since I’ve been neglecting it.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## gshock626

SCVS013


----------



## ZM-73

Alba


----------



## BigEd

Borealis Sea Diver


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Mondays....


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD ️  today 
Ive got it back on the OEM Velcro strap today and quite like it. Usually I hardly ever wear OEM straps. I don’t like the OEM rubber a lot though, it gets to bulky around the lug bars.


----------



## Dieselk

Have a good day 👍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChkUMQkLozY/


----------



## Jeep99dad

Glock2710 said:


> Yes, it is one of my old school Kevin Adeeos ammo straps sewn on. It is hard to beat vintage WWII ammo for a leather watch strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s awesome. Good to see two-piece straps making their way on the FXD. 
Working on a proto with someone local but needs work with the leather build up at the lugs and final stitching obviously.


----------



## sal4

Casio Edifice EF503SG-7AV today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 2edyson

Captain to wind down the evening









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack

Amazfit T-rex pro


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JonS1967

Mhutch said:


>


Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## catsteeth




----------



## TexasTee

In Portland Maine….


----------



## wkw

TexasTee said:


> In Portland Maine….
> 
> 
> View attachment 16848584


Such a good looking watch

Too bad that it is now discontinued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack




----------



## soboy




----------



## JonS1967

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Do yu like this emerald dial? 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: "Do you like this green dial? 😉 . . #seikowatch #seikoholic #seikowatches #seikojapan #seikosarb #vintageseikowatch #seikosarb007 #seikosarbforever #seikosarblovers #sarb #sarb007 #greenwatch #greenwatches #greenwatchlovers #greendial #greendialwatch...




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Mondia Triumph


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin

Houston, Texas keeping things Ugly in MOP style with this bold 100M Sport from The Ugly Watch Company


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## Paxman

Eterna


----------



## deepsea03

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe

Oris Pilot;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

The BB Pro today again. The more I wear it, the more i like it. I admit I wouldn’t mind if it was a solid 40mm case though


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## garydusa

*TERRA CIELO MARE: CRONO SORCI VERDI LE (#287)
(on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## Dieselk

I really like this caramel dial 😍

Feel Free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #skindiver #skindiverwatch #skindiverlover #skindiverwatches #vintagedivers #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dive #vintagediver #vintagediverwatch #diverwatchporn #diverwatchvintage #diverwatchs #montredeplongee #patinadial #lumeshot #lumewatch #skindiver #skindiverwatch #skindiverlover #skindiverwatches #vintagedivers #watchshot #watchlovers...




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## My3Sons




----------



## BundyBear

It's Friday, so that means, Flieger watch time!


----------



## Beatlloydy

Just changed over to this 70's Kommandirskie by Vostok. I swapped out to the NATO strap to suit the colour of the watch. Also the colours of my fave footy team, The Rabbitohs, so hopefully it may give them good juju this weekend.


----------



## sal4

Black Timex TW2R37400 Aluminum Mk1 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2edyson

Throwback Thursday with the vintage Hamilton world timer
















Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Ludi415

Love me a meteorite









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13

gloss black


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa titanium DiverOne MS22 on Ute nato


----------



## garydusa

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Mk1 Mechanical.


----------



## 41Mets

Haven’t worn this in months and I enjoyed it!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

SNAD41


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## fogbound

16800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cmann_97

Lum-Tec for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue21ph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T pro today. Love it


----------



## johnniecats




----------



## Kohill

Just got it out of the mailbox. Spinnaker mid size Croft.


----------



## Paxman

Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


----------



## Gan

In case you're trying to focus on the beer - it's Young's London special









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT0200-05E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## The Collector63

View attachment 16859100


----------



## The Collector63

View attachment 16859107


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## garydusa

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## sgrysdon




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## cmann_97

Breitling Galactic for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Boss1

Got the DB G1 Depthmaster out for some fresh air this a.m. If you can find a better 3000M/10,000FT rated watch for less...










- M


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## Periwinkle

A lovely Seiko Sunday with my LX SNR045


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## SinCity




----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## BundyBear

This right now. A Rolex Air King.


----------



## joseph80




----------



## JLS36

Turtle
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie




----------



## blue21ph

Before the weekend ends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## deepsea03

the one on the right


----------



## Sugman

Might as well stick with the Omega theme. I'm wearing this one, today.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Adam91

deepsea03 said:


> the one on the right


This looks like a shade of green I can get behind. Just the right hue for my tastes. I have the white dial, so won't be picking a green one up, but I do like them. Do you have any pics of the green rubber strap or did you not get one? I'm considering getting a green strap for my white dial SMP.


----------



## Adam91

This is the strap this Hammy should've come with. Fits like a glove. I wonder how many people were turned off by the bund strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor FXD today. Have a great week DWC


----------



## deepsea03

Adam91 said:


> This looks like a shade of green I can get behind. Just the right hue for my tastes. I have the white dial, so won't be picking a green one up, but I do like them. Do you have any pics of the green rubber strap or did you not get one? I'm considering getting a green strap for my white dial SMP.


Thanks, I have the rubber strap on order (hopefully won't be too long) and I'll post pictures when it arrives


----------



## docvail

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Adam91

garydusa said:


> *Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
> ..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking!
> (Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Day!*


I would choose a Citizen over a Seiko any day. Especially dollar-for-dollar. Doesn't look as thick as the specs would suggest either, which I usually find to be true.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Deposited one daughter at the University of Minnesota Twin Cities and made a visit to the Swatch Store in The Mall of America where I paid list for a Moonswatch Mission on Earth. Also available were the Mission to the Sun and Mission to Venus.


----------



## pipehack




----------



## Kakofonyx

Ennebi Mictofo Bronzo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Waldan Heritage Sportline


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

Coffee time.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## docvail

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad

BBPro today for TudorTuesday  with one heck of a Tudor release today


----------



## garydusa

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## Paxman

First full day with the Moonswatch


----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## sci

MIDO Commander II Chronograph


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun

PSL









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Forzo Drive King










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## BundyBear

Black Bay for today.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth




----------



## Paxman

Keeping it spacey with this Astronaut


----------



## pluu

Turtle x seatbelt nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Dieselk

I love the indices of this Orient 😍, do yu like it ? 

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient #OlympiaOrient #GrandPrix #OrientGrandPrix #OlympiaOrientGrandPrix #orient25jewels"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #Orient...




www.instagram.com


----------



## fogbound

Christopher Ward C8 Flyer 38mm Automatic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BundyBear

First day of spring in Australia, weather is warming up, lighter clothes. Rolex Submariner for today.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

New to me Doxa Sharkhunter 300T 50th Anniversary


----------



## TheHun

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Vintage Longines 5774 Marine Nationale (French Navy) on an A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## d2lu

Not the greatest light though, can't appreciate sunburst dial


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Still spacey


----------



## garydusa

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

New to me 126600 Sea-Dweller.


----------



## anrex




----------



## RSDA

*Drilled lugs, people.* I hope I don't scratch my plated plastic when doing strap changes...


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 2edyson

Said it once and I'll say it again. Underrated captain Cook is a beaut









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9

Mission to...









Sent from my SM-F936U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63

Expensive bourbon and an inexpensive watch......priorities in tight economic times!


----------



## TatsNGuns

The watch that never gets old on the wrist. LHD the strap hoochie momma of them all..

















Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

SRP659J1


----------



## gshock626

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## JonS1967

d2lu said:


> View attachment 16869161
> 
> 
> Not the greatest light though, can't appreciate sunburst dial


Love this model. Looks great!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Paxman

Morning walk with my Maisie and this MWW 62MAS homage which has become a favorite


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ImaTOOL




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sickondivers

*#TUDOR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## swissra




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## good2go




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Periwinkle

Happy Friday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

swissra said:


> View attachment 16871811


This is hot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra

JonS1967 said:


> This is hot!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## ZM-73

SRP659J1


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BundyBear

From lunch...


----------



## magste

A 55 year old Lord Marvel


----------



## Patrick_R

BundyBear said:


> From lunch...
> View attachment 16873047


🥰 are they hot wings I can see? 🥰


----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## garydusa

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## Boss1

Giving the excellent Victorinox Chrono a little fresh air this morning...generally not a huge fan of chronos (usually too 'busy' for my tastes), but this one works...with the blue a truly handsome timepiece...excellent value for the $$..probably one of the most underrated brands IMHO.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Kakofonyx

Ebel Discovery bronze LE 

“El Diablo”


----------



## georges zaslavsky




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

Bell and Ross BR0392 on canvas 

Hanging out with my buddy and he got a new pool


----------



## leed24

Zeno Airplane GMT


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA 🐼 #LosAngeles 🔥







*


----------



## Orin




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## garydusa

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## TheHun

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear

This for now.


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Radiolarian

Zenith


----------



## sci

MIDO


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## Paxman

Laboring on Labor Day USA with this Fortis


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Panerai 569 prepping Labor Day BBQ.


----------



## sal4

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Moonswatch


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman140.6




----------



## Boss1

One of my 'work' watches...Reactor Trident...everything you need, nothing you don't...another underrated, solid value timepiece IMHO, particularly for a more robust 'user' watch.


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## shibaman

seiko alpinist brown rope.


----------



## TheHun

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ


----------



## BoostMasterZero

42 year old Rolex.


----------



## claimsys

Steeldive with PT5000 movement.

















Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, one of my favorite combo.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

LÜMTEC


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## BundyBear

Right now a Casio DW-5600 mod with the steel case.


----------



## entropy1049




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## BundyBear

Changed up for the rest of the day.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

More LÜMTEC


----------



## garydusa

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Business meetings and dinner uptown tonight with the Rolex Polar Explorer Il - The watch I wear for any occasions whether business related or beach vacas or hikes in the mountains. It does it all and I love it  it has the scars to prove it.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## sal4

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pipehack




----------



## Dbltap22

Followed me home today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## garydusa

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## Paxman

Seiko


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko SSK005 GMT tonight


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06




----------



## leed24

Seestern


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Jonah81




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

More SPORK


----------



## deepsea03

SMP 300


----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ajg1960




----------



## blue21ph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## docvail

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## 59yukon01

My new to me Sammy for the 7th straight day. I'll be selling my Turtle Save the Ocean version soon.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD3a on canvas today. Haven’t owned another micro this long.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## garydusa

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Vero x Worn & Wound 36 Automatic LE on comfy Joseph Bonnie bonklip.


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## ZM-73

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Tea time’s at 11:00…


----------



## swissra




----------



## Radiolarian

Promaster going to LA/LV for a solar recharge.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## grinch_actual

Lum-tec Solar Marine.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## garydusa

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Peter_79




----------



## Jeep99dad

I’m wearing the Pam61, a favorite of mine and I love it on the OP mil green rubber. 


















The only thing I’m diving into today is a beer


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SmokinNukie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## swissra




----------



## Ottone

20220808150303_IMG_0870_edit_18198335072222.jpg




__
Ottone


__
4 mo ago







OMS carrot fun🥕🤡


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## HerrSavage




----------



## deepsea03

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Soggy Sunday with this Mido


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## leed24

Heimdallr- MM300 on Strapcode Hexad Bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01

Again........


----------



## Boss1

Starting my day with an Ares Diver 1...a USA-made watch seems particularly fitting today.


----------



## Periwinkle

An overcast day with my Seiko LX


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## TheHun

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ZM-73

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 today, I reaally love this one with the old tobacco sausage dial, so much character 
and it’s so good on this OP rubber. Canvas will be next. 


































Such great lume for a 20+ years old watch


----------



## Relo60




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## nick10




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## fatbackribs




----------



## garydusa

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to join me on IG :








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## maguirejp

cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Oris


----------



## 2edyson

Going panda today










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger276




----------



## Ranger276

Forgot to add that I'm wearing a Phoibos Eagle Ray for the day.


----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen 
















0570-C50308


----------



## maguirejp




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

M’Oris


----------



## 2edyson

Zenith on custom Mancave Leather strap









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor FXD. Happy humpday .


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## occytron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: 
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## Kakofonyx

AP Diver bronze homage.


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## Greg75




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## bigclive2011

41Mets said:


>


Beautiful 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

6105-8000


----------



## 41Mets

bigclive2011 said:


> Beautiful


Yasss thank you!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Mido




----------



## Relo60




----------



## leed24

Seestern 600T


----------



## Paxman

Montblanc


----------



## garydusa

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar ExpII


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman




----------



## shibaman

View attachment 16902519

View attachment 16902518


----------



## Greg75




----------



## good2go




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheCowWatcher

Todays work watch


----------



## LP49

Today's retirement watch


----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## Rossgallin

cars and coffee this weekend so I’m taking out the Ernst Benz Camaro Fifty LE. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Kohill

Wearing the Ranger this morning.


----------



## Paxman

Out for a walk with a Timewalker


----------



## Paxman

Switched to a rare (for me) chrono for a little work


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## soboy




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## 41Mets

41mets here 

Not only is this Tissot an I credible value with a great bracelet, but the tissot branded strap ($55) fits like a multi thousand dollar watch and strap combo.


----------



## Cats15

View attachment 16904526


----------



## Pat450




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## garydusa

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

Chrono









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## soboy




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BevisFrondFan

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Very cool strap!


----------



## deepsea03

300T


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Speedy B

3714 on jubilee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*The “BIG BOY!”..
ORIS TT1 small seconds (47mm)

















“..Happy-Happy ..Joy-Joy”!!*


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## fish70




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Orca for the last cut of Summer


----------



## TheHun

Expy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Back to the 1963 reverse panda for some reading on one of America’s truly great bands.


----------



## 41Mets

This beauty! 2018 Glashutte Original Senator Sixties Panodate Annual Edition


----------



## Periwinkle

My Seiko SNR045 on a couple new straps that I got in the mail today.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## zengineer

Off to Portugal for the week (business). Just one watch...can I survive?









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## soboy




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

SRPJ19 Seiko x Huf collab

I'm not into street wear or skate culture that Huff is known for, I just like the Fall-ish colors


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## cmann_97

Lum - Tec for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## mellons




----------



## TheHun

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## ajg1960




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Boss1

Livin' large today with my fun little Batman Timex Allied 3 GMT TW2R43500...these aren't as easy to find anymore.


----------



## Paxman

LÜM-TEC


----------



## filthyj24

Same thing I wear every day.


----------



## gshock626

SBDC145/SPB241 Alpinist


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## sci




----------



## deepsea03

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

This LÜM-TEC sees the light of day


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD MN21 ️


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne tonight


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Radiolarian

Promaster 30th Anniversary


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Knutikov

Bulova Lunar Pilot PVD









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Sterile Snowflake Sub on a rainy day


----------



## Dieselk

Aquastar 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Can’t partake in SpeedyTuesday but I’ll share my Seamaster NTTD on the Mr. Wonderful  canvas 

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Vioviv

Dr. Robert said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta say, that's my all time favorite Explorer model. There's something about the current models (with the lumed numerals) that make them look like OP's ...


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Love the contrast on this. Red ManCave Leather strap on the blue navitimer









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on canvas








And some


----------



## Knutikov

Sector Diving Team - Umberto Pelizzari edition









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam61 on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some


That’s really nice Jeepdad…it’s made me want to reconsider what I’m wearing today already…and I havnt even had porridge yet 😬


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman

Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## docvail

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## jonysan

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## garydusa

“HAPPY BIRTHDAY“ PAXMAN! Enjoy Your Day! 


Paxman said:


> Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…
> View attachment 16914607
> 
> View attachment 16914608
> 
> View attachment 16914609
> 
> View attachment 16914610


----------



## garydusa

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Mechanical chrono 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on canvas all day. Love this thing


----------



## TheHun

GmT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Uncle Seiko Jubilee with oem tudor clasp









Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Reaps




----------



## ZM-73

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SmokinNukie

on an air Canada flight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Paxman

Jenny


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Jeep99dad

Loving my BB Pro, thickness and all , and the lumed ceramic hour plots are great. It’d be ideal if it was a tad wider and longer but smallish size isn’t a show stopper.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Recent arrival after some "watch trading". Truly enjoying this one.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## garydusa

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBDC151/SPB259 Ginza


----------



## americanvainglory

JonS1967 said:


> Haven’t worn this in quite a while. I still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking chronograph, Bell & Ross is one of my favorites. Love them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## warsh

The new ish Baltic is pretty great











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

T Graph


----------



## Paxman

Suddenly Fall. 20 degrees cooler than yesterday


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

americanvainglory said:


> Nice looking chronograph, Bell & Ross is one of my favorites. Love them all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words. I think B&R make some amazing watches . Underrated IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Zenith kind of Friday
















Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill

Santos


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the Avi-8 Acklington 
Those lumed “block” numerals are awesome. Great depth. Great lume. Like my BB pro


----------



## CDNS

Happy Friday!


----------



## Mido




----------



## Squirrelly

Delbana today - A lesser known Swiss brand.


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Shutterbug57




----------



## garydusa

*GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER


























Friday,..Friday is a Good Day!*


----------



## Mido




----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF
Omega NTTD on the Mr Wonderful canvas 









CHEERS  Here’s to the weekend


----------



## swissra




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

STRIPES!!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## alllexandru

.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## seoulwatchguy




----------



## Time Seller




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar

Got lucky getting to try these on

Chronomaster is awesome but still somewhat underwhelming. The PRX chrono is way better wearable then specs suggest. The ssk is a 470euro watch and doesnt punch above its weight. Still nice but not crazy value as some make it sound























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Paxman

Eterna


----------



## gshock626

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Ducatiride1

Weekender. Comfortable.


----------



## cmann_97

Forzo Drive King for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

PRX & Ox


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## monza06




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## 41Mets

It’s good


----------



## BRN




----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## deepsea03

SRPJ19


----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato this morning and for lunch out with the fam. I absolutely love this thing, how the light plays with the clous de Paris dial and polished markers/hands. The winding is so smooth.


----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## ZM-73

Promaster
















0570-C50308


----------



## Kakofonyx

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland Bronze LE


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## lhanddds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## wristroll13

that time of night when the date changes but the day is yet to catch up. trying a couple new straps that just came in


----------



## Paxman

Eterna


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## docvail

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## 59yukon01

A soon to be 25 old favorite...


----------



## nick10




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## JonS1967

This model is perfect for fall. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Paxman

Heinrich


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Girard Perregaux Laureato 42


----------



## ColeChm




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## garydusa

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gliebig




----------



## nick10




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jhdscript

*H992 H1 Cosc*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman

I had something cooking on my birthday. Well it’s done. New to me O&W.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchoss

Driving mom's car 









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## Jeep99dad

Loving my new GP so here is again as I’m in the office today too.


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## 2edyson

BB Pro
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## evilym




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Paxman

Continuation


----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## Jeep99dad

In the office today again so GP again  sorry 
Have a great day


----------



## Dieselk

Orient Star ⭐ 

Feel free to join me on IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## vesire




----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Light desk dive at the home office today, SD43.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

New arrival: SPB317 "Slim Turtle"


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## TheHun

I









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## fish70

Just got my 1969/70 Speedy Pro MKII back from Nesbits.


----------



## 2edyson

Some jubilee action
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Double post.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512

Epos Day/Date diver for me. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

One more day. This BOR bracelet is so comfy.


----------



## LP49

Ol' 22


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today, such a beautiful peace for the price...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dieselk said:


> Orient Star ️
> 
> Feel free to join me on IG:
> (@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos
> View attachment 16931991


Beautiful


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with the Avi-8 Acklington


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

"87" LaBomba Friday on an Aaron Bespoke suede ostrich. HAGWE


----------



## gshock626

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## RSDA




----------



## usclassic

SNJ029 arrived today


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Radiolarian

Still liking the PRX❕


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171


----------



## Watchoss

Been a long time









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Ingersoll Apsley


----------



## deepsea03

1968 6105-8000


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## nick10




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mido

Double wrist at home today.


----------



## Paxman

Weekend wear


----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## garydusa

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## blucupp




----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## Russ1965

When the piggy bank is full, but it still isn't enough for a Rolex:


----------



## gshock626

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nick10




----------



## deepsea03

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Oris


----------



## 2edyson

Was deciding between these 2 for today










Went with the Breitling 


Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bluewatchmonday with the GP Laureato


----------



## Mido




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Promaster needs some more OC sun.


----------



## garydusa

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## shibaman




----------



## Periwinkle




----------



## d2lu

C60 Trident Pro 300 - 40mm


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilym




----------



## ZM-73

Ignition


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

M’Oris


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## d2lu

deepsea03 said:


>


That is a scary photo  you're lucky there's no PETA for watches! PETHD ?


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gan

Timascus dial Helberg CH1









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Seiko Skyliner, GS vibes ? 😍

Feel free to join me on IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 2edyson

Still has my heart my 112
















Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat

usclassic said:


> SNJ029 arrived today
> 
> View attachment 16934475
> 
> 
> View attachment 16934476
> 
> 
> View attachment 16934477
> 
> 
> View attachment 16934478
> 
> 
> View attachment 16934479


Nice Arnie look fantastic. The original says hello.


----------



## archaeobeat

Good morning everyone hope you are having a great day. Cyma navy star from 1957 the same year my Dad was born. Also a prismatic marching compass with mother of Peal dial. Francis Barker m72 tritium not radium like the Mark 3.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Started the day with Max (best 4 in the business IMHO)…








And switched to this…


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Paxman

Fortis


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## nick10




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato again today.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Sullivanjt

Serica 5303-2


----------



## TheSecret




----------



## Shinobi29

My $180 daily driver.
















Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## usclassic




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## nick10




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## LP49




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

So busy posting ultra late still with my B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## 41Mets

Green Thursday


----------



## ZM-73

Snoopy1.0 said:


> View attachment 16946324


----------



## shibaman




----------



## garydusa

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## evilym




----------



## Paxman

Doxa for Friday and probably the weekend


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usclassic




----------



## c3p0




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73

Balticus


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

Breakfast on the road


----------



## Time Seller




----------



## usclassic




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## nick10




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy

Starbucks X 2


----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheHun

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mido




----------



## nick10




----------



## Boss1

Chore time = GShock Time


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Weekend spent visiting our children included a Fall colors drive.


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## Strange Days




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

German Hieroglyphics


----------



## Paxman

Vulcain


----------



## LP49

My 22 year old girlfriend


----------



## Redi_t13




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## vesire




----------



## i.razvan




----------



## garydusa

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Sub
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Poolside
















Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Continuing


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## Periwinkle




----------



## Watchoss

New pick up









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## Sisajed

Today









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Speedy









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBGH279


----------



## Radiolarian

Zulu - will finish setting the date wheel later


----------



## ZM-73

Melbourne Lonsdale


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman




----------



## magste

New arrival. Nice watch


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jhdscript

*Northgate Watch*

*


  




*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Big old Glycine


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Everything is better in bronze.


----------



## Paxman

More Incursore


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## tumbler

SBGN005


----------



## RMG0512

Raymond Weil Freelancer today for me


----------



## evilym




----------



## monza06




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bet you didn’t see this coming 
NWA


----------



## garydusa

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Gnite WUS
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

4.5 years later and ever day I’ve ever put it in I’ve looked at it and make a comment out loud in amazement.


----------



## ZM-73

Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

2edyson said:


> Gnite WUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


It looks very good on this nylon strap


----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


> 4.5 years later and ever day I’ve ever put it in I’ve looked at it and make a comment out loud in amazement.


That dial never ceases to amaze me. I love seeing it


----------



## shibaman




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

Certina


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Greg75




----------



## Jeep99dad

Greg75 said:


> View attachment 16964397


That’s Fantastic and so classy


----------



## Jeep99dad

TGIF 
Still wearing the DuBois Et Fils DBF002-02
Have a great day and fantastic weekend everyone 

Brice


----------



## garydusa

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> Still wearing the DuBois Et Fils DBF002-02
> Have a great day and fantastic weekend everyone
> 
> Brice


That’s sweet, Brice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## jaf2976




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

JonS1967 said:


> That’s sweet, Brice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  i did go off the beaten path this time


----------



## JonS1967

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  i did go off the beaten path this time


I’ve never seen that one before. I love the case shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Resolute 2022 forest green


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

6139-6002


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Certainly Certina


----------



## Fatboi_ET

96A225 on a Helm canvas.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Life is a ball.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## ZM-73

SBBD005


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49

Ol' 22


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Roningrad




----------



## deepsea03

T-Graph


----------



## garydusa

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## nick10




----------



## Boss1

Trusty JSAR (need to flip the date)...truth be told, as busy as I am these days, the Garmin Fenix is finding more wrist time during the workweek as it allows me see if that call/text is spam or needs a response without having to dig the phone out. First world problems!!

So other watches get to stretch their legs on the weekend...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01

So far I've turned a negative into a positive on this watch with DYI regulation.


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## sal4

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun

SD
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBDC171/SPB313


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Citizen


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Watchoss

Top down and airy









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Once again.....


----------



## Palmettoman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing the GP Laureato today. I’m loving this one 

Have a great week.


----------



## leed24




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

BB









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 16971730


Here's your little brother.


----------



## Paxman

Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on a red leather/fkm hybrid. This watch looks real good on red


----------



## evilym




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## monza06




----------



## RoRoPa

My grandfather‘s Benrus Three Star on a brand new unlined shell cordovan in blue. Just arrived from Hodinkee. I kind of love it. 









but hilariously, this is the box they sent the strap in……









😂😂😂
you could fit three G-Shocks in box in there!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Evening switch to the DuBois & Fils. That dial 








That case is cool too


----------



## gshock626

SBDC153/SPB253


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## RMG0512

Raymond Weil today with the Maestro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy Hump Day


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Hump Day


Love the GP, but LOVE that jumper! Care to share the source?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Time for some yard work. 8









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

GST-W310D-1AJF


----------



## Paxman

More Samurai


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Nevets750

Panerai Submersible PAM 682









Sent from my SM-F721U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman

King today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## wheelbuilder




----------



## Kakofonyx

Bronze monopusher chronograph….


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## cybercat

. 🎵 . Mornin' train ...


----------



## garydusa

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## gregsassinator

Haven’t decided for the day, but it’s this currently 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee

Doxa-carbon-alligator


----------



## Whynes




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## evilym




----------



## 59yukon01

Apparently I like this more than I thought I would, especially after a little DYI regulation.


----------



## Paxman

Ancient Mido Ocean Star


----------



## nick10




----------



## Patrick_R




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Artblue2004

First spring drive
First GS
First GMT
Perfect souvenir from my first business trip to Japan.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

39mm fauxlex explorer









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Mido Morning. Amazing the difference in light being out 15 minutes later than my norm. It all goes to [email protected] soon when DST puts us in darkness.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaA

Took out this old friend for the first time in a long time. Sorry for the old pic, but I love the positioning of the hands...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Who could ask for anything more?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61 on Italian leather 
I may have stollen Mr Wonderful’s strap


----------



## garydusa

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## c3p0




----------



## kenneth77

Oris over looking Big D


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Tagdevil

Happy Friday!!


----------



## howards4th

TGIF!


----------



## Artblue2004

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## drhr

Been gravitating to this one lately, just really love the dial


----------



## garydusa

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## ZM-73

Electricianz the MokaZ


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq

Nice saturday to everybody!


----------



## soboy

Saturday morning with the Explorer.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## sully0812

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 16981465


That brass case has an honest patina on it. It looks great.


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

Seiko, kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## robi1138




----------



## swissra




----------



## LP49




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## longstride

PD3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

My high school‘s doubles team is now the top doubles team in the state! Second year in a row!


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq

Casio day!


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmann_97

Chronomat GT for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## gshock626

SRP777


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## ZM-73

Electricianz


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Perseverence

This past Friday marked my official entry into the Senior NCO corps. 

With four traditional deployments - Army (11B) and Air Force (1A151) - one combat badge and two combat ribbons, NASA rescue, state rescue alerts (rare), and a multitude of other adventures, it was time to celebrate all of that and to get dressed to the nines for this milestone.

My first go to for a black tie advent would have been my RGM, but that's being serviced. The Longines Hour Angle would have been a good backup, but I didn't have the time to put a black strap on.

I went with the watch I think I would have worn anyway; a find off of Etsy that my girlfriend nervously searched for and bought because she wanted to be a part of my hobby but sure as **** knew how picky I was.

I wore this on our second anniversary (when she gifted it to me), when I went in front of a board for my current rank, and again here (as well as every Sunday for family dinners).

As always, sentiment is important, and people who care for you are more important than material possessions.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Congrats on the occasion and the thoughtful girlfriend.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Rodentman

Today...honor of MLB Playoffs...


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ZM-73

Perseverence said:


> This past Friday marked my official entry into the Senior NCO corps.
> 
> With four traditional deployments - Army (11B) and Air Force (1A151) - one combat badge and two combat ribbons, NASA rescue, state rescue alerts (rare), and a multitude of other adventures, it was time to celebrate all of that and to get dressed to the nines for this milestone.
> 
> My first go to for a black tie advent would have been my RGM, but that's being serviced. The Longines Hour Angle would have been a good backup, but I didn't have the time to put a black strap on.
> 
> I went with the watch I think I would have worn anyway; a find off of Etsy that my girlfriend nervously searched for and bought because she wanted to be a part of my hobby but sure as **** knew how picky I was.
> 
> I wore this on our second anniversary (when she gifted it to me), when I went in front of a board for my current rank, and again here (as well as every Sunday for family dinners).
> 
> As always, sentiment is important, and people who care for you are more important than material possessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your well-earned success 🥂


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Heljestrand

34mm x 5.5mm Concord 18kt Yellow Gold


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Weekend to work week


----------



## Sugman




----------



## docvail

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## El Conde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Rallyemenz

I wasn't expecting to buy another Cocktail Time, but the silver dial with blue hands is undeniably classy.









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450

Back with the golden tuna


----------



## TheHun

II









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*“NOT“ my Boat..*




































*“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sticky




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## monza06




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## b1rdman973




----------



## Jeep99dad

RZE Resolute this evening.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Mido

Oh yeah. Just what it needed. New OEM bracelet.


----------



## BigEd

Parnis on a new strap type: NATO + a Ball Stud retainer:




Initially a little bit difficult to put on, but once on, very comfortable and secure.


----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## ZM-73

NJ0140-17E


----------



## cmiguelq

My beautiful Casio, titanium version, so so Light


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

O&W with a great BOR


----------



## StephenCanale

Corum Admiral Cup Legend Annual Calendar
In normal lighting the dial appears gray and black but in direct light it becomes a brilliant blue.

So while waiting in traffic I thought I'd snag a photo on a cloudy day that captures both


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dubois & Fils DBF002 today


----------



## Jeep99dad

Dubois & Fils DBF002 today


----------



## Paul R

Fresh from Japan on a made in USA croc strap


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived right now, love it!


----------



## ceebee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

Yaz said:


> Instagram: @watch.me.tickin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my BB Pro today, I realized I’d not work it in a long time, 5 weeks… even though I like it a lot. New arrivals got my attention and I admit sometimes I feel it’s bit small. I’d love it a bit wider.


----------



## Paxman

Running on fumes so still with my O&W


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## pvflyer

Rellek Hounds / Rogue Dusk. Small American company punching  above its weight. It took it a while to arrive but it arrived today. @rellekhounds #roguedusk



















































Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Mido

Evening swap. Will probably wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Promaster 
















NY0054-04L


----------



## JonS1967

Yesterday 

























Today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Field watch Friday


----------



## househalfman




----------



## wirebender




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Mido




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## garydusa

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Graham Fortress GMT today.

It has GMT jumping hour hand operated simply with the pusher within the crown. 
No need to use the crown or take the watch off your wrist  
how cool is that


----------



## Bsw_sc

Haven’t taken it off yet since getting it


----------



## gshock626

SBSA047/SRPE57


----------



## monza06




----------



## Dieselk

I really like this caramel dial 

Feel free to join me on IG:
https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchoss

Ak









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Again









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512

Timeless Swiss Watch for me today


----------



## garydusa

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor FXD this morning, definitely in my top 2 fave with with the polar ExpII ahead of other « nicer » watches .  it’s that good 

Truly love this thing. Great strap watch and wears so well.


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish

Chillin w TV and my wife…plus the classic Pepsi J on a jubilee!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanerds

Glycine Combat Sub in bronze


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## 2edyson

Zenith goodnight
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Pat450

Sunday with the pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

U50 Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Perseverence said:


> This past Friday marked my official entry into the Senior NCO corps.
> 
> With four traditional deployments - Army (11B) and Air Force (1A151) - one combat badge and two combat ribbons, NASA rescue, state rescue alerts (rare), and a multitude of other adventures, it was time to celebrate all of that and to get dressed to the nines for this milestone.
> 
> My first go to for a black tie advent would have been my RGM, but that's being serviced. The Longines Hour Angle would have been a good backup, but I didn't have the time to put a black strap on.
> 
> I went with the watch I think I would have worn anyway; a find off of Etsy that my girlfriend nervously searched for and bought because she wanted to be a part of my hobby but sure as **** knew how picky I was.
> 
> I wore this on our second anniversary (when she gifted it to me), when I went in front of a board for my current rank, and again here (as well as every Sunday for family dinners).
> 
> As always, sentiment is important, and people who care for you are more important than material possessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


Thank you for your service!! Beautiful watch as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Chrono Pro for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## kenneth77

This tank for getting the atv ready for hunting season and yard work.


----------



## shibaman




----------



## Greg75




----------



## garydusa

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## blucupp




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## thewatchidiot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## John Frum




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Kakofonyx

Bronze racing watch with tilted dial….


----------



## gshock626

SBSA143/SRPH33


----------



## ZM-73

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II


----------



## Jeep99dad

DuBois & Fils


----------



## evilym




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial for #bluewatchmonday and #watchesandpumpkins 

Happy Halloween


----------



## Jake E

Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## brettinlux

evilym said:


> View attachment 17000830


Looks good on that strap


----------



## Paxman

Halloween


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## b1rdman973

A skeleton for Halloween 👻 🎃


----------



## 41Mets

Love


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

2 days now


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## LLJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Happy Halloween


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## Paxman

More Monster


----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato 42 today


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Mido




----------



## daveswordfish

Jeep99dad said:


> GP Laureato 42 today





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Periwinkle




----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## StanleyInquisition

My first Longines - so far so good! Liking the thinness of the watch and the legibility is excellent. Been wearing it nearly a week straight now getting to now it better, and already gotten to travel a little bit with it! Extremely comfortable, one of the most comfortable watches I've owned and ever worn.


----------



## ZM-73

Arpiem Tribute chrono


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sci




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## franco60

Loving this new arrival vintage compressor on original tropic with signed buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing the GP Laureato 42 today for meetings and a business dinner this evening. 










I really like this one and now that I’m back in the office a few days/week, this style watch makes more sense. During Covid I was WFH, I only wanted to wear more sporty watches.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

The Captain


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

daveswordfish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  enjoying this one


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## garydusa

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Eugene Hot




----------



## deepsea03

1970 6139-6010


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar ExpII today, still my favorite watch though the Pelagos FXD is up there


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## Paxman

More Rado


----------



## garydusa

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## Squirrelly

Bomberg today:


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usclassic




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this thing 
DuBois & Fils DBF002


----------



## ZM-73

Arpiem


----------



## shibaman




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## evilym




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Funky Friday Flieger


----------



## Jeep99dad

My old GSD-3A vintage today. The acrylic dome is so good as are the heat-blued hands 
Happy Friday 








































There is just something about blued hands that’s very appealing to me. Love how at some angles they appear to be all black.


----------



## garydusa

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

out and about in Pine Mountain, GA


----------



## Watchoss

Capt.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61D on red Italian leather 🤌


----------



## garydusa

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Greg75

Grand Seiko White Birch


----------



## BoostMasterZero




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## jenyang

MG Lunova









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

Wedding...feeling alright


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## evilym




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Did not have to worry about falling back with this one.


----------



## Slowphiveo




----------



## fish70




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Watchoss

Aye aye
















Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy




----------



## Boss1

Playing around a bit with my 'daily' F5X...blue Hemsut strap and matching colorized bezel ring...gives it a whole new look...


----------



## Paxman

Moonswatch


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Jeep99dad

The Scurfa DiverOne 🟢 this evening


----------



## gshock626

SBSA059/SRPE69


----------



## Kakofonyx

Lumtec M89


----------



## ZM-73

SRP159


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## magste




----------



## soboy




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

Putting some patina on my Yema. Including a reference shot pre all natural patina.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## mak52580

Squale 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pelagos FXD on canvas singlepass today for #bluewatchmonday 
Definitely my top 2 watch


----------



## garydusa

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## Dieselk

I love this dial 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jeep99dad

Switched to the GP Laureato to go into the office today. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Wearing my GP Laureato again today. I’ve enjoyed wearing it especially being back in the office a few days a week


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## garydusa

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Electricianz


----------



## JonS1967

I wore this yesterday but forgot to post. 

























And this today. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 41Mets

Doesn’t get much better than this


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman




----------



## Watchoss

$35, can't beat that.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega SMP NTTD on red canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

ZM-73 said:


> Electricianz
> View attachment 17022735
> 
> View attachment 17022736


This is so cool  any specific feature ?


----------



## longstride

6309 on an Uncle ‘Irezumi’ GL831.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## VKM

at home beater, hydroconquest


----------



## ZM-73

Jeep99dad said:


> This is so cool  any specific feature ?


Thank you. The specific feature is the LED lighting which looks great at night. The MokaZ is 42mm. Sizes are 42/43/45mm.
It certainly is a fun/cool watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Vario


----------



## swdivad




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn U50P


----------



## evilym




----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Dieselk

This salmon dial 🍣 is nice 👍

Feel free to join me on IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Paxman

Space Flieger Friday


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mcn_87

Enjoyin winter sun at Austrian Alps with the Speedy


----------



## Jeep99dad

ZM-73 said:


> Thank you. The specific feature is the LED lighting which looks great at night. The MokaZ is 42mm. Sizes are 42/43/45mm.
> It certainly is a fun/cool watch.
> View attachment 17025279


thank you for taking the time to reply, it is a beautiful watch and fun too, I had found a good sale on them not too long ago and hesitated too long 
next time I'll jump, 42 would be great


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## yngrshr

Double-signed BVLGARI/Daniel Roth Endurer Chronosprint. This is quite a rare bird and I was able to get it NOS at an amazing (and I mean amazing - $5K - price). Couldn't pass it up. The subdial, there, is a continuously running 24-hour timer. You can re-set it at any time with the pusher at the 7 O'Clock position.

Daniel Roth used to make this by itself before BVLGARI bought them. I think they priced it around $24,000 at the time? BVLGARI, with the economies of scale, was I think selling this for $17,000 before they phased it out. 

Great article from years ago on this when it first came out: Bulgari Endurer Chronosprint "On-The-Wrist" Review


----------



## garydusa

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## Roman Kravchenko

*







*


----------



## Roman Kravchenko




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


>


Always love seeing this one  keep them pics coming


----------



## Jeep99dad

garydusa said:


> *Gotta make the Donuts..
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20221111/ef76a0656d289bf9c7a04e8c630ca7b8.jpg[/[/I][/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> What a beauty. Great dial *


----------



## Jeep99dad

Today I’m wearing my new Scurfa TopSideCrew and wow  what a watch and great value. My wife will have sort of a matchy matchy pair. Same case color but brown 39mm and white 36mm. 
The case finish and overall quality is top notch


----------



## cmann_97

Alpine for Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCHB




----------



## kenneth77

On a cold wet texas day.


----------



## sal4

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## gshock626

Cronos Sea Horse J13032 from ‘61


----------



## ZM-73

Jeep99dad said:


> thank you for taking the time to reply, it is a beautiful watch and fun too, I had found a good sale on them not too long ago and hesitated too long
> next time I'll jump, 42 would be great


No worries  Hopefully they will soon. These four models come in 42mm, MokaZ, Carbon Z, Cable Z and Neon Z.


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


> Cronos Sea Horse J13032 from ‘61


I love that watch  and I always enjoy your great photos


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## BigEd

Helm Vanuatu on new strap


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cmiguelq

At the Park with the kids


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ottone

Blobmariner🐡🐟


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1

Pro 600 from cw

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss1

In honor of our recent lunar eclipse...


----------



## garydusa

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tumbler




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Brass Maranez Bangla


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## gshock626

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmiguelq

In Love!


----------



## Watchoss

16610 









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*YES, a Graham in a Suit
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## sal4

Day three with the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## monza06




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ZM-73

Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## Jeep99dad

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 17028847


Awesome watch


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmiguelq

Citizen


----------



## Jeep99dad

Tudor FXD on canvas singlepass today. 
Have a great week.


----------



## Paxman

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Vicdoc

1986 15038 18k with Rolex alligator band, keeping time at +1 to 2 seconds a day. Serviced 5 years ago at Dallas RSC.


----------



## sal4

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph


----------



## sticky

Do you think this bad boy will be OK in the shower?


----------



## RSDA

SNE573/SBDN075 solar quartz, on a Eulit perlon. 38.5mm, 200m water resistance, light and slim, reminiscent of a certain watch from a certain brand. What's not to like?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato today. Finally Barbour weather, love pulling this old jacket out in the Fall


----------



## Paxman




----------



## truthinthedetail




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## daveswordfish

59yukon01 said:


>


Nothing beats the original!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

daveswordfish said:


> Nothing beats the original!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## afechete




----------



## franco60

SM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## ZM-73

Parlon


----------



## garydusa

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sci




----------



## Ottone




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## LP49




----------



## Watchoss

16610









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Doxa 1200T pro on Strapseeker today


----------



## Paxman

Another Yema


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just back in the door from a walk to the mailbox on an overcast day. Didn't negatively affect the 17 year old lume it seems...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## Watchoss

Beautiful summer watch on a nice fall day.























Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## usclassic




----------



## Paxman

More Yema


----------



## afechete




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61D on red Italian leather. After trying various Panerai models, this is the one for me. I like a good old basic Luminor. The tobacco dial is 🤎


----------



## LP49




----------



## Beechcreekgary




----------



## 41Mets

So, should I get the bracelet or no? It’s very $$$ but I LOVE the look


----------



## ZM-73

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## ZM-73

Jeep99dad said:


> thank you for taking the time to reply, it is a beautiful watch and fun too, I had found a good sale on them not too long ago and hesitated too long
> next time I'll jump, 42 would be great


You might already know, but The Electricianz have a 25% off code: BF25


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011

My dads old Seiko….miss you Pa 🥹


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## soboy




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Combat Fleiger/Field


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus Friday


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17040871


Beautiful  and very well captured. The clous de Paris dial is gorgeous. Love how the individual little pyramids play with the light. 
I have the blue dial version and love it. I only wished it had some sort of clasp adjustment as I cannot get just the right fit on my left wrist even with playing with the small links.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cannot wait for the weekend  
Submariner for today. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Shinobi29

Taking this one for a spin before putting it up for sale. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Caturday


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## garydusa

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## alexhuang1

Squale









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

1991 Casio STR-2000 on blue NATO strap today. 

This watch has been with me for a long time! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Boss1

Chore time (late start)...


----------



## evilym




----------



## gshock626

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my GP Laureato today. Good morning with Magnus at the greenway.


----------



## Jeep99dad

gshock626 said:


> 1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


Beautiful


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Watchoss

Making tgv proud









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Heithel




----------



## Kurt Behm

This one...


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## captious




----------



## Urse73




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Watchoss

Does it all... almost









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmann_97

Bell & Ross for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Jeep99dad said:


> GP Laureato today. Finally Barbour weather, love pulling this old jacket out in the Fall


Gorgeous !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999

Wearing this for the first time in a very long time


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## fish70




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## garydusa

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## Aidy




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato 42 again this morning. The more I wear it, the more I appreciate it. Way underrated imho


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## LP49

Changed to the OEM rubber strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa Sunday with the Treasure Seeker TopSideCrew


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ted99999

Pint and footy in the pub with my OP


----------



## Paxman

PRS3-LE


----------



## schumacher62




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 17045665


This is an example of watch that must be seen in-person to appreciate the detail and beauty. Photos don’t do it justice. The history of the Air King is also interesting. Seldom seen in the wild but always appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ItsKennyV




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad

GP again today for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## cmiguelq

New strap!


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Firecrow911

From earlier today...


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Seiko SNZG13J1 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## ZM-73

Electricianz


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## blucupp




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

More Precista


----------



## Jeep99dad

Last work day of the week for me 
















Between holiday time off and travel to NY I’ll not see uptown CLT much the next two weeks.


----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

Timex


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

AT


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jhdscript

*Wolbrook Skindiver*

*


  




*


----------



## gshock626

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## LP49




----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus t2600


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## afechete

Hi beat SLA


----------



## sickondivers

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## blucupp




----------



## 59yukon01

Too lazy to switch...


----------



## mchilese

Happy Thanksgiving! First post in a while. First with my Pelagos LHD. Turkey's the star, though. Herbed butter under the skin and rubbed on top. Smoked with pecan wood.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Modestsonal

brybajlak said:


> This bad boy today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


amazing, that beauty is very versatile for any kind of strap. nice one there !!


----------



## gshock626

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## BigEd

Will wear one of these tonight, not sure which one, probably the second from the left, Still some of the best value for money watches I have, don't rarely them much now, since I retired and don't dress to go to the office every day.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Walk with Magnus, World Cup, stuff myself with leftovers are my plans for my day off  and I’ll do it all with the NTTD in honor of Omega’s latest Bond 60th anniversary SMP release.


----------



## deepsea03

I can neither confirm nor deny that I may be picking up or dropping off a package


----------



## garydusa

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Mido




----------



## 2edyson

Ending black Friday with the Pro
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

6119-6023


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jamespreillyii

Spent the day on a scissor lift replacing the shop air hoses and oil reels


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## blucupp

Russ1965 said:


>


I think I prefer this over the actual nautilus.


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nmadd

Putting up the tree with the new CW.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## garydusa

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## sal4

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## c3p0




----------



## gshock626

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Radiolarian

16600


----------



## captious




----------



## cmiguelq

Nice Sunday


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boss1

Sometimes a touch of fall colors is nice...basic Casio Ediface...like the ripple face.


----------



## JLS36

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MHD SQ1


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sci

MIDO Commander Chronograph


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

OP Wannabe


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mido




----------



## TheHun

ii


----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kakofonyx

Franck Dubarry Crazy Wheel with Māori tattoo in bronze. Steampunk meets heritage.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Sugman




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Seiko SARB017 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

*WUS F71 2014 #BERNHARDT







*


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## cmiguelq

Almost Vacations!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## garydusa

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TheWraith




----------



## WatchDialOrange

*New to me 2022 AQUASTAR DEEPSTAR 39MM CHRONOGRAPH GREENWICH








*


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sal4

Laco Faro today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Snoopy1.0




----------



## criss6ixx




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## garydusa

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jeffrx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

Slim Willard


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

More MWW—probably time to change up but this thing is a champ!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## LP49

Basic Black is always in style.


----------



## WRoss3

Tag Professional


----------



## sickondivers

_BOREALIS #SeaDragon #LosAngeles







_


----------



## sal4

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Watches503




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*“Flying Tiger”*
_*







































*_
*“Bitzer” (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## deepsea03

Let's go boys!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sal4

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## monza06




----------



## ZM-73

SRP659J1


----------



## rubendefelippe

This with Johnnie;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

My well traveled Panerai "LaBomba" 94 on a Hurricane 13 shark.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn 103


----------



## 41Mets

This, today, with this: J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets! 

Mike Effing White!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Boss1

In tribute - 4/10/08 - 12/2/22. The house is too quiet without you here, but we know you had to go.
Rest easy buddy😔





























- M


----------



## cmiguelq




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman

Seiko Sunday


----------



## Aidy




----------



## Civilguy007

Been a while since I've stopped by. An old favorite.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## nmadd

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 17059183


Beautiful! What is this model?


----------



## monza06




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ZM-73

Erroyl Regent

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sci

³


----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Eterna


----------



## sal4

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## franco60

Birth year (1960) 6694.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets

Sterile all around


----------



## gshock626

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Tdial tonight


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## deepsea03

Sinn


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

More Eterna


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L today. I need to fix the date setting! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

Submariner today 
Love having a sub in the rotation again. Never bonded with the prior Gen I had with its squared case, wide lugs and narrow bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

Nothing like T-shirts and almost 80’s in December in the south


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## blubarb




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

O&W


----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD still on the red canvas 

Covid kicking my butt. Feeling worse today than I did yesterday morning


----------



## sal4

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Shinobi29

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker




----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## justinleeus

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17054862


Wow what a watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinleeus

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17054966


Quite a beautiful price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cmiguelq

Seiko mod


----------



## thewearytraveler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Kakofonyx

Benarus Megalodon. The Moby Dick to my Captain Ahab. I never felt my bronze collection was complete without it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pam61D on a beautiful red Italian leather strap. 
I freaking love this combo


----------



## Jeep99dad

Kakofonyx said:


> Benarus Megalodon. The Moby Dick to my Captain Ahab. I never felt my bronze collection was complete without it.


I love this dial and it’s particularly well suited for a bronze case


----------



## Jack646

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## shibaman




----------



## gshock626

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss

Just received!
Very happy. 
Joeykache is a great seller. 
Thanks









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus


----------



## LP49




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paxman

Still with the O&W early on here


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jt33301

Thought I'd give a different view for a change.


----------



## Jeep99dad

FliegerFriday with my Avi-8 Hawker Hurricane Clowes  
This dial is quite nice and the lume is quite good too. One of my fave of their various models. Though the case size is larger than my usual range (40-42) and longer, somehow it doesn’t bother me for an affordable pilot. Flieger are meant to be larger watches. I don’t know that I’d buy a multi-thousand dollar 46mm Big Pilot though


----------



## Paxman

Afternoon switch to this Boston Tea Party on a brand new strap.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## jatherly

Ya know, why not.


----------



## MadDaddy

Just got this Grand Seiko yesterday as an early Christmas gift, my wife is amazing. I am fascinated by the spring drive movement, the second hand sweep is amazing. The lighting was too poor to capture the texture on the dial.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## maccasvanquish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Doxa 300T 50th Anniversary


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Jeep99dad

I’ve owned this GSD3A for years and still love it. Greg’s watches do deserve more attention and his latest diver is killer. Need to add one to the rotation. 
Happy Friday, Thank God it’s the weekend. 
This week killed me. 
First beer in a while. Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad

World Cup ️. Americano. GSD3A. 
Let’s go Morocco


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera


----------



## gshock626

SCVS013 ️


----------



## Tagdevil




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Greg75




----------



## JonS1967

Wife’s company holiday party tonight. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## fish70




----------



## TheHun

OM


----------



## Jeep99dad

Been wearing my FXD since yesterday afternoon 




























Last night red light lume shot  I never posted as I feel asleep on the couch when I got home


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## fish70




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## gshock626

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


----------



## Paxman

Grey weekend. Grey watch.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## trameline




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus t3000


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato today


----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster today. Need to update the date! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paxman

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jim L




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk

Yaz said:


> Instagram: @watch.me.tickin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that buckley dial!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman




----------



## sal4

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx

Xeric Halograph II bronze.


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## 1feelingleft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq

Today returned to automatic!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jim L

Fun and affordable!


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Radiolarian

I’m a few mins I’ll be wearing this.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I got the bracelet. It’s amazing and was effing hard to size because the instructions were minimal. 

I LOVE the hyper metal look to it


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jim L




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #HD1200 🏍 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## Jeep99dad

Sub today


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTucson

Swatch!


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## alexhuang1

Cw









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Thursday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield


----------



## Radiolarian

LAS to SFO


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## cmiguelq

Oceanus day!


----------



## Robinoz




----------



## brettinlux




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49

Good old 22


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Raven Airfield on canvas this morning. 
TGIF


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Paxman

Omega


----------



## yngrshr

JLC


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Kakofonyx

Andersmann ANN0931 bronze.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1

Watchoss said:


> Making tgv proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


Nice watch

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhuang1

Watchoss said:


> Does it all... almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


Nice pelagos

Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Arpiem Tribute TJW


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R0bhug

Back to the Alpinist today…..


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## watchustebbing

On the wrist, NTH DevilRay for the weekend and maybe more…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## pfisto22

New rubber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Peel 18 fresh lemons (minimize pith); soak 45 days in grain alcohol; strain thoroughly; add 1:1 simple syrup; presto chango - limoncello! Woot - it’s Christmas! Buon Natale!


----------



## BigEd

Wearing this today for my 50th Golden Wedding Anniversary party, doesn't
time fly when you have a wonderful partner and friend.


----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato 42 

















And my friend’s Patek


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT

Vintage today,Turtle 1985 and book of surgery 1897


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy

Enjoying Sunday morning with my Smiths Commando.


----------



## WatchThinker

A double espresso shot, some ice frozen to the table, some quadrupeds running about outside, and some time winding up my speedy. There are worse ways to spend the morning.


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## parsig9




----------



## claimsys

Lotus "pie pan" Day-date quartz.


----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StanleyInquisition

time to fly!


----------



## Paxman

Weekend wear


----------



## Jeep99dad

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## ZM-73

Rado


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## alexhuang1

Pepsi gmt from sq.









Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Toddski1

Sinn 104 St Sa I W


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Paxman

Moonswatch Monday 
Apologies for the soft focus morning shots


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Pelagos FXD has become my favorite, even over my ExpII I think  can’t explain it. I just love it and how it wears… the longer I own it the more I like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Paxman said:


> Moonswatch Monday
> Apologies for the soft focus morning shots
> View attachment 17103760
> 
> View attachment 17103759
> 
> View attachment 17103762
> 
> View attachment 17103764
> 
> View attachment 17103761
> 
> View attachment 17103763


Enjoyed the pics  nice pup and cool MoonSwatch


----------



## Jeep99dad

deepsea03 said:


>


Very well captured buddy


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## deepsea03

Jeep99dad said:


> Very well captured buddy


Thanks, Brice - have a great week


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

41Mets said:


>


 holy smokes  that’s so sexy 
Does it have a sapphire glass caseback ?


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## 2edyson

BB GMT Pepsi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jeep99dad

Just landed GSD-5A

My configuration:
Stainless case, bronze bezel insert with a darker forced patina finish, Old Radium Superluminova, gold hands, and a no date stealth logo dial to keep it simple. Greg paired it with a nice vintage French military canvas strap and it all works well together. 
Great dimensions and a Swiss auto movement on this diver: 42mm case, 22mm lugs, 50mm lug to lug, about 12.5mm thick, wr 300m, Sellita SW200-1 auto 
Very similar size to the FXD


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still wearing my new GSD-5 that landed yesterday on a GSD vintage French military canvas. Such great proportions and cohesive design. I’m a fan. GSD watches are way underrated.


----------



## Paxman

Mühle Glashütte


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## maguirejp




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mido




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## daveolson5

Cartier Solarbeat 16 year battery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Reverso Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.S

Mission To The Sun


----------



## Russ1965

Mido said:


>


Could've sworn I saw this watch posted on another forum................


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tumbler




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the NTTD on this morning. I Love it on the red canvas and very appropriate for Christmas  so I decided to wait to change strap on it and I’ll get it on leather next week


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Sugman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Lisa Hasan

Desk pilot with Spirit 37










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on Forstner JB Champion


----------



## TheCowWatcher




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

GSD-3A on a GSD leather for FliegerFriday. I love this thing, such a simple design yet it all works well together. Very cohesive and lots of character with that scratched up acrylic dome crystal and beer blued hands. 
Happy Friday


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼







*


----------



## 2edyson

Out doing last minute Christmas things 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian

Did not spin the date around yet


----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## Pat450




----------



## monza06




----------



## shibaman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

single digits in GA is no bueno


----------



## shibaman

deepsea03 said:


> single digits in GA is no bueno


The cold? If so....real bad.
I work in agriculture. Hard freezes suck


----------



## DaveInTexas




----------



## deepsea03

shibaman said:


> The cold? If so....real bad.
> I work in agriculture. Hard freezes suck


yeah, where I am we're 5* at the moment...but being GA we will back close to 70 next week, lol


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

BLNR


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Kakofonyx

U-Boat New York Bronze Diamond. One of one.


----------



## bigclive2011

Kakofonyx said:


> U-Boat New York Bronze Diamond. One of one.


Wow that’s a first for on here 👏🏻


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## deepsea03

Christmas Eve but still a Saturday so you know what that means


----------



## Jeep99dad

NWA
Picked this beauty up from the AD last night. 
IWC Portugieser IW371620 on the OEM IWC rubber strap. 
I Always loved the Portugieser line up but they always seemed a bit dressy for me and it never was the right time. 
This one strikes the right balance, with the blue subdials & font as well as the blue rubber all dressing it down a bit so it suits me and my casual style better, the perfect Portugieser for me


----------



## Time4Good

With sub-zero temperatures, the Ball M Icebreaker felt like a fitting choice for the day


----------



## comstar

Happy Holidays! I hope everyone in the cold stricken parts of the country stay warm. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Santa's workshop


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## tumbler




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## gshock626

King Seiko SDKA001/SJE083


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Sugman

My Christmas watch…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

Merry Christmas


----------



## TexasTee

Merry Christmas all…


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## unprdctb1e

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## Jeep99dad

Merry Christmas  and a blessed day to you all and your families. 

I thought the green Scurfa DiverOne on a red strap would make the perfect Xmas wrist combo


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## Pat450

Season's greetings from arnie


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn




----------



## Paxman

Post holiday Hammy


----------



## Jeep99dad

IWC Portugieser IW371620 today for a day of shopping with the fam and the Avatar movie later.


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## TheHun

GMT
View attachment 17118125


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jeep99dad

I don’t own a Speedy so no SpeedyTuesday here but I do have the awesome Omega Seamaster NTTD. I finally removed the canvas and mounted it on an old Horween Natural Chromexcel leather strap. I like this setup for the cold winter season 

Have a great day.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Sokka




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

Watching the Battle of Alberta, Oilers - Flames tonight.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## maguirejp

Cheers


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Toddski1

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 with hardened steel ICKLER case and bracelet.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Toddski1

deepsea03 said:


>


Beautiful shot.


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## deepsea03

Toddski1 said:


> Beautiful shot.


Thank you very much


----------



## Paxman

Think I’ll close out 2022 with this


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## Jeep99dad

Polar ExpII today.


----------



## sal4

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ted99999

Just can't seem to take this off. Extremely accurate and so elegant. Love it


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Wednesday afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Greg75




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

early morning w/ the Heuer 7763


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## IanR846

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Baltic 😍

feel free to subscribe to my IG:
https://www.instagram.com/aquaterralover


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Superbowlsaints74




----------



## ColinW




----------



## swissra




----------



## pichi826




----------



## copperjohn




----------



## TheHun

Chrono


----------



## sickondivers

*NEW Bambino 38mm / Hirsch Siena #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paxman

Rolling


----------



## Aidy




----------



## ColinW




----------



## Pat450

Back with the 58


----------



## Kakofonyx

Mayan Minimalist…


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jeep99dad

Been sub’in all day


----------



## ColinW

Kakofonyx said:


> Mayan Minimalist…


That is very interesting.


----------



## MasterOfGears

One more for today. I just 💛💙 this watch. For me, "grail" doesn't have to cost tens of thousands. But it has to be very special.


----------



## ZM-73

Prospex Sky 
















SRPB59K1


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Cannonball

Long story.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## TheHun

Sub


----------



## ColinW

Cannonball said:


> Long story.


Do tell!


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Jeep99dad

Happy New year  for those already on Jan 1


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy New Year’s Eve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## t minus




----------



## JonS1967

Happy New Year  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshirelad

Happy New Year! Post party clean up for me


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## LP49

RIFF RAM BAH ZOO!!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## guspech750

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## ColinW

Bsw_sc said:


> View attachment 17129668


What is that?


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy New Year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## TheHun

Speedy


----------



## lawtaxi

Pretty Inexpensive, but T 100!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Toddski1

Cleared for takeoff. Sinn 104 St Sa I W today.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ColinW

41Mets said:


>


That's a cool watch. I don't know that it's for me but it's super cool.


----------



## hopscottch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spcxpilot00




----------



## Ike2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## O2AFAC67

_Working the Cuffed CW Chrono this evening..._


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Earthbound2




----------



## inf1d3l




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

Haven’t been in the office in almost three weeks so wearing my GP Laureato today. Traffic was light. 70F this afternoon. Not a bad start 


First work day of 2023, go get them


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jet Jetski




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Invicta 90940B Pro Diver today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ColinW




----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Lisa Hasan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad

My watch of the day is the IWC IW371620 PORTUGIESER CHRONOGRAPH 
Given it is raining sideways, maybe I should have worn a diver today 
Have a great day.


----------



## Watchoss

Time to fix things around the house.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17135335


Love this pairing


----------



## sci

Vostok Komandirskie K02


----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

300


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Back in the groove


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 (T114.417.11.057.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun

Expy


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## sickondivers

*BOREALIS SeaDragon #CudaStrap #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## usclassic




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TheHun

GMT


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ZM-73

SBBD005


----------



## Jeep99dad

New arrival. Nice and solid watch.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## Jeep99dad

I’m liking this Winfield quite a bit, though I could do without all the numerals crowding the dial a bit. I’d remove the 24hr scale on the inner circle maybe. Seems right at home on the old OD canvas. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Jim L

Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!! I couldn't resist the temptation. Ordered Tuesday. Arrived today.


----------



## 2edyson

First new to me piece of 2023 JLC Polaris









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

Carlsbad


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## deepsea03

BWITW


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Pat450

Arnie


----------



## LP49




----------



## Hershey70

Can’t get enough of the SCURFA!


----------



## CousinVinny

Loving my brandnewish Aquaracer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman

LÜM-TEC


----------



## NYSCOTTY




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Jetrider




----------



## sickondivers

_*OMEGA #LosAngeles 







*_


----------



## tumbler




----------



## rixcafe




----------



## TheHun

Explorin


----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## ZM-73

Colt


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Spcxpilot00




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Paxman said:


> LÜM-TEC
> View attachment 17140075
> 
> View attachment 17140076
> 
> View attachment 17140078
> 
> View attachment 17140077


Beautiful! Love the Lum-Tec’s / Great AR color. Wish they would go back to the double sided AR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Forzo Drive King for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still the favorite 🤍


Have a great weekend


----------



## TheHun

Explorer


----------



## 2edyson

Jlc again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW




----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## Paxman

Vario


----------



## sickondivers

*ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450

The pro on Sunday


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Pat450




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## usclassic




----------



## LP49




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mnf67

VC Overseas today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic




----------



## mnf67

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 17145438
> View attachment 17145439


Nice, is that Salt Creek Beach?


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## TheHun

300


----------



## Lagunatic

mnf67 said:


> Nice, is that Salt Creek Beach?


Yes


----------



## mnf67

Lagunatic said:


> Yes


I used to live at ritz pointe and we would go there a lot.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## LP49




----------



## Toddski1

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 - manufactured in Pforzheim / Germany


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman

O&W


----------



## Kakofonyx

Ikepod Seapod


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jeep99dad

GP Laureato 42 today. Have a great week


----------



## TheHun

BLNR


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## ColinW




----------



## Gfxdaddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman

Laco liepzig


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## TheHun

SD


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## sal4

Seiko SPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Paxman

Continuing


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dieselk

🚨NWA🚨 i really like this diver 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01




----------



## ColinW




----------



## ZM-73

Yema


----------



## ColinW

ZM-73 said:


> Yema
> View attachment 17150784
> 
> View attachment 17150785


That's different. 8:17?


----------



## ZM-73

ColinW said:


> That's different. 8:17?


Yes. !970's Yema Digital. Came in three models.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Yaz

Instagram: @watch.me.tickin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

It’s all good!


----------



## OneWayInstall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Paxman

Corum


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## arquitron

Speedmaster in the morning 












New arrival King Seiko for the remaining of the day


----------



## Russ1965




----------

